# NSW State Sponsorship progress!



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

*State sponsorship in NSW*

Hi,

I want to apply NSW for State sponsorship as a Software Engineer. I got 6 in each module(speaking, listening, reading, writing) of IELTS and have five years of experience on that field. Currently I have 55 points and I need 5 points more which I want to acquire from state sponsorship. I didnt get proper information like English proficiency for the specific occupation from your website.

1. Can I apply for state sponsorship as a Software Engineer with IELTS 6 (listening 6, reading 6, writing 6, speaking 6)?
2. Is there any precondition for Software Engineer?

I have found the following information from New South Wales website.

"English Language
Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).

Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment. Please refer to the assessing authorities' English language requirements"


I have checked the requirements for English where band 6 in IELTS is mandatory. But some occupation requires higher standard of English in order to obtain positive skill assessment. I didn't get the occupation list which requires higher standard of English. For this, it is important to know that for state sponsorship from NSW, which occupation needs higher standard of English. Is it required higher than band 6 in IELTS for Software Engineer?

I also checked the Occupation list where the Software Engineer is enlisted but option is crossed. I dont understand whether this occupation is still available or not. 
Please share the state list which allows to apply for sponsorship as a S/W Engineer with the IELTS 6(in each section).

I hope I will get proper and detail information from you.




Thanks in advance
Omar


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply NSW for State sponsorship as a Software Engineer. I got 6 in each module(speaking, listening, reading, writing) of IELTS and have five years of experience on that field. Currently I have 55 points and I need 5 points more which I want to acquire from state sponsorship. I didnt get proper information like English proficiency for the specific occupation from your website.
> 
> ...


6 in each module is enough for getting SS for NSW. However, check required score for ur degree assessing authority and thats the final score.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> 6 in each module is enough for getting SS for NSW. However, check required score for ur degree assessing authority and thats the final score.


Thanks for your reply. I already got the positive assessment. My current points 55. I need 5 points more. But I didnt get the state which will give sponsorship with IELTS 6(in each band) and 5 years experience as a Software Engineer. If I get the state the I will apply for the sponsorship immediately.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got the positive assessment. My current points 55. I need 5 points more. But I didnt get the state which will give sponsorship with IELTS 6(in each band) and 5 years experience as a Software Engineer. If I get the state the I will apply for the sponsorship immediately.


U r eligible for NSW SS if ur occupation is listed in their nominated occupation list.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got the positive assessment. My current points 55. I need 5 points more. But I didnt get the state which will give sponsorship with IELTS 6(in each band) and 5 years experience as a Software Engineer. If I get the state the I will apply for the sponsorship immediately.


U r eligible for NSW SS if ur occupation is listed in their nominated occupation list.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf"]


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> U r eligible for NSW SS if ur occupation is listed in their nominated occupation list.
> 
> 
> I already checked. Occupation is already enlisted but there is crossed for most of the Occupation. It is not cleared whether these occupation are available or any higher requirements(like IELTS 7.0 or higher) are required is not mentioned. I am confused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants. 

So you can apply if you have 6. The cross applies to which visas they will sponsor for. They will only sponsor software engineers for 190, not 489.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

_shel said:


> > You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants.
> >
> > So you can apply if you have 6. The cross applies to which visas they will sponsor for. They will only sponsor software engineers for 190, not 489.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi I need your help with my SS for NSW as Systems Administrator. I am gathering all the documents now.

1.) For my results for ACS assessment, it is just a pdf copy emailed to me, is it alright to print and submit it? 
2.) For my IELTS I received a result paper, is it okay if I submit a copy of it or do I need it stamped as certified true copy?
3.) For the Employment References, I submitted scanned copies of ctc documents to ACS before. I still have the hard copies with me. Is it okay if I submit these to them? Will DIAC require hard copies with ctc in the future?
4.) Letters of References, is this different from the Employment References? From whom can I ask these letters?
5.) For the Contracts, is it required to submit all the contracts from all the employers I had? I only have the latest 2 companies though. Aside from that, I don't have my previous contracts anymore.
6.) For the Payroll Records, I only have the payslips and tax records of my current company. Will this be a problem?

Please if anyone who has the same experience please share your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

*Visa 190 - NSW*

Hi all,

Does NSW release its List of Occupations every month or annually? Does anyone know when would they release the next list and where can I see the Occupation ceilings for NSW?

Also, how much time does it take from submitting the documents to NSW and getting an invitation from them? Thanks


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does NSW release its List of Occupations every month or annually? Does anyone know when would they release the next list and where can I see the Occupation ceilings for NSW?
> 
> Also, how much time does it take from submitting the documents to NSW and getting an invitation from them? Thanks


It's definitely not annually. It may be monthly or every few months.. I've seen it updated twice myself. 

From what I've been reading, it used to be around 4-6 weeks but it was closer to 6-8 weeks just before the holiday period.. Your best bet would be to call them up and ask for yourself.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Could you please tell what was the frequency of those updates regarding the list from NSW? Was it one in June and Dec 12?

Also, did you receive any Acknowledgement letter or is there any way which one can find out whether they have en cashed the bank cheque?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

*NSW State sponsorship - waiting for approval*

Hi All,

My NSW SS application has been received in Sydney on 7th Jan 2013 as per courier status.
But I have not received any communication from NSW.
I just would like to know if anybody applied for NSW SS and what is the approximate timeline to get the results? If the result is positive then will the EOI get automatically updated with invitation?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My NSW SS application has been received in Sydney on 7th Jan 2013 as per courier status.
> But I have not received any communication from NSW.
> ...


hi vijay, 
i had sent in my docs last month and were received on 17-12-12 but i have not yet received any response from them yet. Upon contacting them, thy said it is a 10 weeks processing time.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

I think that is right. Before I applied I called them up to enquire and they told me that if an occupation is about to reach its ceiling limit they would advertise/ flash it on the website.
From what I have read in threads you usually receive an acknowledgement email but I havent received in yet. My documents were received by them on 17-12-12 according to AusPost.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My NSW SS application has been received in Sydney on 7th Jan 2013 as per courier status.
> But I have not received any communication from NSW.
> ...


Hi, did you ask your bank whether the cheque has been processed?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> hi vijay,
> i had sent in my docs last month and were received on 17-12-12 but i have not yet received any response from them yet. Upon contacting them, thy said it is a 10 weeks processing time.


10 weeks? did they say that they have received your application?

Does anyone know how much time does it generally take to get a reply from NSW?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi, did you ask your bank whether the cheque has been processed?


No I haven't checked with them, I have issued a DD in AUD$, just wondering how can I check the status, Do you have any idea on this?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> 10 weeks? did they say that they have received your application?
> 
> Does anyone know how much time does it generally take to get a reply from NSW?


Yup!! On the website it says 4-6 weeks. The email I sent them I categorically asked if my application had been received but they only replied me saying 10 weeks processing time. Confused, I called them up, the lady on the phone was nice but in a rush and told me due to large amount of applications received and the office being closed from 24-12-12 to 7-1-13, the processing time is now 10 weeks which includes time for acknowledgement letter to be sent out. 

There is another thread where it has been stated that one of us had sent in docs around 20-11-12 and received acknowledgement around the 15-12-12, so I guess its the time they take. I'll see if I can find a link to the thread and post it here!!!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> No I haven't checked with them, I have issued a DD in AUD$, just wondering how can I check the status, Do you have any idea on this?



Did you get that made up from AusPost because that is where I got mine done from and have unfortunately lost the receipt. But if you go in there and ask them, they might be able to track it down for you!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Yup!! On the website it says 4-6 weeks. The email I sent them I categorically asked if my application had been received but they only replied me saying 10 weeks processing time. Confused, I called them up, the lady on the phone was nice but in a rush and told me due to large amount of applications received and the office being closed from 24-12-12 to 7-1-13, the processing time is now 10 weeks which includes time for acknowledgement letter to be sent out.
> 
> There is another thread where it has been stated that one of us had sent in docs around 20-11-12 and received acknowledgement around the 15-12-12, so I guess its the time they take. I'll see if I can find a link to the thread and post it here!!!


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...d-waiting-eoi-190-invitation.html#post1010719

This is the link for the thread I was discussing earlier. Cheers!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Yup!! On the website it says 4-6 weeks. The email I sent them I categorically asked if my application had been received but they only replied me saying 10 weeks processing time. Confused, I called them up, the lady on the phone was nice but in a rush and told me due to large amount of applications received and the office being closed from 24-12-12 to 7-1-13, the processing time is now 10 weeks which includes time for acknowledgement letter to be sent out.
> 
> There is another thread where it has been stated that one of us had sent in docs around 20-11-12 and received acknowledgement around the 15-12-12, so I guess its the time they take. I'll see if I can find a link to the thread and post it here!!!



So have you received your acknowledgement letter yet?also do you know how can we see the list for occupation ceiling for NSW?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Did you get that made up from AusPost because that is where I got mine done from and have unfortunately lost the receipt. But if you go in there and ask them, they might be able to track it down for you!


No, I got the DD through indian based bank which in turn drawan the DD by AUS bank, not sure how to track the staus, anyway I will check with the bank


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Did you get that made up from AusPost because that is where I got mine done from and have unfortunately lost the receipt. But if you go in there and ask them, they might be able to track it down for you!


I made it through ANZ Bank - Online Banking costed me 7.50 dollars for that. I have already messaged them to track the cheque whether it is en cashed or not.

I sent the letter through normal post, so i cant tell when it would reach into their hands.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> No I haven't checked with them, I have issued a DD in AUD$, just wondering how can I check the status, Do you have any idea on this?


which bank did you make this draft from? was it in India or Australia?
btw which occupation are you applying for? Im guessing you have 55 + 5 points?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I think that is right. Before I applied I called them up to enquire and they told me that if an occupation is about to reach its ceiling limit they would advertise/ flash it on the website.
> From what I have read in threads you usually receive an acknowledgement email but I havent received in yet. My documents were received by them on 17-12-12 according to AusPost.


do you know where can one see the occupation ceilings for each occupation on the NSW website?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> So have you received your acknowledgement letter yet?also do you know how can we see the list for occupation ceiling for NSW?


No. I wish I had my acknowledgement letter but no news from NSW Trades and Investments yet. Hopefully, we will receive it sooner than later. 
As far is occupation ceiling goes I could not find it but I was told by lady official working in the office that it would "flash" on the website when near the limit. 
But you can always check on the below link if the occupation is still listed:
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf

Website does not give much info!


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> which bank did you make this draft from? was it in India or Australia?
> btw which occupation are you applying for? Im guessing you have 55 + 5 points?


I have taken DD through HDFC which in turn drawn it from ANZ.
I am applying for software engg, yes I have 55 + 5(if NSW approves)
How about you?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> I made it through ANZ Bank - Online Banking costed me 7.50 dollars for that. I have already messaged them to track the cheque whether it is en cashed or not.
> 
> I sent the letter through normal post, so i cant tell when it would reach into their hands.


Good luck! I hope you find out soon!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> No. I wish I had my acknowledgement letter but no news from NSW Trades and Investments yet. Hopefully, we will receive it sooner than later.
> As far is occupation ceiling goes I could not find it but I was told by lady official working in the office that it would "flash" on the website when near the limit.
> But you can always check on the below link if the occupation is still listed:
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ccupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2012-20121214.pdf
> ...


Do you know when was the last time before the current list, the occupation list was updated. I was trying to see the cached version of the old list for this year, but couldnt find it...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Do you know when was the last time before the current list, the occupation list was updated. I was trying to see the cached version of the old list for this year, but couldnt find it...


I think it was in September. What occupation are you applying for?
You can email them and they can tell if yours is anywhere near the max. I have applied for Developer Programmer, and I was told there are still plenty.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> I have taken DD through HDFC which in turn drawn it from ANZ.
> I am applying for software engg, yes I have 55 + 5(if NSW approves)
> How about you?


Electrical Engineer


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Electrical Engineer


I think there would be still plenty available. Just call them otherwise tomorrow
According to immi website, the total inclusive of ss, occupational ceiling for yours is 1260	and only 120 people have been filled


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I think it was in September. What occupation are you applying for?
> You can email them and they can tell if yours is anywhere near the max. I have applied for Developer Programmer, and I was told there are still plenty.


Did they able to track your application? Like was the lady able to see where the application has reached in the process within the department?
Also, did u try emailing them and asking? Hope they respond to emails in a quick manner?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Did they able to track your application? Like was the lady able to see where the application has reached in the process within the department?
> Also, did u try emailing them and asking? Hope they respond to emails in a quick manner?


No the lady was in a rush and just said that you need to wait . You would receive and acknowledgement and a result letter in 10 weeks but she didnt provide me the exact details. It was exactly the same they mentioned in the email as well. 
They replied to my email the next working day but it wasnt much helpful.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

yes NSW updates their SMP at least monthly. Last update was Dec 14. I'm always checking it.
Auspost says my application was delivered Nov 23 2012. But as of yet, no acknowledgement email!!!

Last I hear they are processing November 2nd application - someone correct me here!!

No one knows the occupational ceiling for NSW.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> No the lady was in a rush and just said that you need to wait . You would receive and acknowledgement and a result letter in 10 weeks but she didnt provide me the exact details. It was exactly the same they mentioned in the email as well.
> They replied to my email the next working day but it wasnt much helpful.


thanks for the info!


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> yes NSW updates their SMP at least monthly. Last update was Dec 14. I'm always checking it.
> Auspost says my application was delivered Nov 23 2012. But as of yet, no acknowledgement email!!!
> 
> Last I hear they are processing November 2nd application - someone correct me here!!
> ...


I applied on OCT 31 and still no response from them. Due to chrismas holidays their current processing time is atleast 10 weeks now.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> No the lady was in a rush and just said that you need to wait . You would receive and acknowledgement and a result letter in 10 weeks but she didnt provide me the exact details. It was exactly the same they mentioned in the email as well.
> They replied to my email the next working day but it wasnt much helpful.


Thank you for the info


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Not a problem man!! I hope all of us get through soon!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Not a problem man!! I hope all of us get through soon!


Yup!!
Do you think it would be good idea to wait till end of Jan or should I call them by end of next week. I posted my letter through normal AusPost yesterday so by Monday afternoon they should have received it. I don't know when they register on their system that they have received it. Also, would it be a good idea to track your application on every 2-3 weeks from then so that they can processed fast. I did the same for my EA Migration letter.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, have you applied to any other state or regional state sponsored visa?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I think it was in September. What occupation are you applying for?
> You can email them and they can tell if yours is anywhere near the max. I have applied for Developer Programmer, and I was told there are still plenty.


so means if we go by this, by sometime around mid march, NSW would update the list. i hope my application is processed way before this update and they speed up their process to 6 weeks maximum as 10 weeks is too much as we need to account for the weeks which immigration would take for processing the visa. how many weeks usually is from submission of the visa to immigration when the PCC and medicals are all done.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I think it was in September. What occupation are you applying for?
> You can email them and they can tell if yours is anywhere near the max. I have applied for Developer Programmer, and I was told there are still plenty.


hey all, can anyone help me in finding the list for NSW for september 2012, i just want to compare with the current list. thanks guys


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Does 10 week processing time include 2 weeks holiday? Just wondering coz if included, 10 weeks since my application received by NSW is over today... Still no result yet... So worried!!!


----------



## jack369 (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't think the 2 weeks holidays count as part of the processing time. That is just my guess though!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Does 10 week processing time include 2 weeks holiday? Just wondering coz if included, 10 weeks since my application received by NSW is over today... Still no result yet... So worried!!!


tommy
whats your NSW SS timeline,
when did you submit your application and when did you receive your acknowledgement??


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Yup!! On the website it says 4-6 weeks. The email I sent them I categorically asked if my application had been received but they only replied me saying 10 weeks processing time. Confused, I called them up, the lady on the phone was nice but in a rush and told me due to large amount of applications received and the office being closed from 24-12-12 to 7-1-13, the processing time is now 10 weeks which includes time for acknowledgement letter to be sent out.
> 
> There is another thread where it has been stated that one of us had sent in docs around 20-11-12 and received acknowledgement around the 15-12-12, so I guess its the time they take. I'll see if I can find a link to the thread and post it here!!!


You meant the proccess time 10 weeks is counting afterward receiving an acknowledgement email or from the date they received our documents?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> You meant the proccess time 10 weeks is counting afterward receiving an acknowledgement email or from the date they received our documents?


i think from the time NSW RECEIVES your application.
My application was delivered by Aus post on Nov 23.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Bubbe, my docs reached NSW on 2 Nov 2012. ACK issued on 26 Nov with ACK date is 2 Nov... Still havent got result yet... 10 weeks have gone...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Hi Bubbe, my docs reached NSW on 2 Nov 2012. ACK issued on 26 Nov with ACK date is 2 Nov... Still havent got result yet... 10 weeks have gone...


Hi,

Did you call the person who sent ACK email to you to find the status ? If yes, what did they say ? 

10 Weeks after ACK is too very long period.. 

- Ragu


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does NSW release its List of Occupations every month or annually? Does anyone know when would they release the next list and where can I see the Occupation ceilings for NSW?
> 
> Also, how much time does it take from submitting the documents to NSW and getting an invitation from them? Thanks


bump...


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Need your expert opinion on below,

1 - I am filling NSW application form (1 & 4). Need to know if they accept hand written form or it should be typed. Form 4 is pdf document, I cannot type on it.

2 - In Form 1, there are only three rows under EMPLOYMENT HISTORY section. I need to add 5 rows, as I had worked with 5 employers. How do I do this. Am I allowed to modify this form and add 2 more rows? The worst part is, Form 1 document does not all allow me add more rows as its protected. we can only enter our details and cannot modify form structure. Pls advise how can i add all the employment histories.

Regards
Sajid.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need your expert opinion on below,
> 
> ...


1. U can fill forms either by hand or u can type- both is accepted
2. Use extra sheet to fill the rest of the employments and attach with the form-1.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*NSW Sponsorship*



rumel36 said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your information. I think it will be helpful for my application.
> ...


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*NSW Sponsorship for Software Engineer with IELTS 6*

Hi ,

I am a software engineer and have more than 5 year experience (with Degree). Already i have IELTS 6 for each band and total points i have is 55. So i hope to get 5 marks from state sponsorship from NSW.

BUT i want to know is that WILL THEY GIVE sponsorship for me as I HAVE ONLY 6 for IELTS? I KNOW THEIR WEBSITE IS SAYING I CAN APPLY sponsorship with IELTS 6.
]IT DOESN'T MEAN i am getting Sponsorship


pls can you give me advice regarding above and pls tell me anyone who got sponsorship from NSW for Software engineer with IELTS 6

highly appreciate your comments on this.

rgds,
Sanje


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

You only need 6. 99% of people will apply with 6. You only need more if it is requirwd by your skills assesor.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Priority for IELTS mark*



_shel said:


> You only need 6. 99% of people will apply with 6. You only need more if it is requirwd by your skills assesor.


Thank for your response  
anyway I want to clarify below question 

Is there any Priority for people who got IELTS higher mark THAN low marks ?

Ex: *Person A* : IELTS = 6 each band
*Person B* : IELTS = 7 each band
suppose both applied SS on same day 

Is *Person B* getting any higher priorities due to ELTS higher mark ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

The priority is not with IELTS but with the occupation and education. So unless someone in the exact same occupation with same work history and education but higer IELTS applied on the same day there is no way of knowing.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I emailed to them to confirm if they got my application or not.

they got back to me:
"List has been checked at this stage application has not been receipted."

Does anyone know that what is that mean??it means they have not received my applicaiton yet or my applcation just has not been processed but they likely has received my application.

AU post tracking service shows that they had delivered my documents on 12/12/2012. I am thinking if the holly crap is happpened like misdelivered, mail lost and so on....Called up with bank, they have not claimed my bank cheque.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I emailed to them to confirm if they got my application or not.

they got back to me:
"List has been checked at this stage application has not been receipted."

Does anyone know that what is that mean??it means they have not received my applicaiton yet or my applcation just has not been processed but they likely has received my application.

AU post tracking service shows that they had delivered my documents on 12/12/2012. I am thinking if the holly crap is happpened like misdelivered, mail lost and so on....Called up with bank, they have not claimed my bank cheque.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I emailed to them to confirm if they got my application or not.

they got back to me:
"List has been checked at this stage application has not been receipted."

Does anyone know that what is that mean??it means they have not received my applicaiton yet or my applcation just has not been processed but they likely has received my application.

AU post tracking service shows that they had delivered my documents on 12/12/2012. I am thinking if the holly crap is happpened like misdelivered, mail lost and so on....Called up with bank, they have not claimed my bank cheque.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.

Sajid.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi sahid


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone i have applied for state sponsorship from NSW on 07/12/12. My application was through an immigration agent. When i first meet him he said it will take just 5 weeks. Yesterday he sent me an email mentioning that he contacted the state and the processing time might need more 4 weeks. That means total 10 weeks. That's my story. 
What about you guys?
Please share your story so we all can be updated.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh one more thing. I am an onshore applicant. My English is so bad and that's the reason i followed this SS path. I have given Ielts exam more than 12 but couldn't archive 7 in each band. However in my last test it was very close, just missed the speaking part(6.5). After living 6 years in Australia how a person can get that in speaking, i have no idea. AND i can say, that was one of the best speaking in my life. 

So guess what, i have challenged that mark. It is almost 6 weeks but did not receive any response from them. I know it will go against me because if they increase my mark then they have to pay my $180 back. Anyway I am hopping for positive result as still on earth there are few good people. 

One thing surprised me a lot is where I registered for my ielts test, i had to apply for remarking in the same center. Hence my suspicion about their remarking procedure got stronger. 

After getting remarking result, that will be the final one and i will not have any other option to appeal.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, 
Today I got a mail from skill select . when i checked the same in website there is a correspondence says "REVIEW YOUR EOI AND POINTS TEST CLAIMS" but unfortunately I am getting server error when i try to open the mail.

This mail looks like a common email for people who submitted EOI.

Does anyone got similar email?
Please let me know.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi.. I got the sane email.. At first it scared the hell out of me, but it is only reminder letter to make sure all the points we have claimed are right


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

HI I am new here and applied for SS NSW as well on first week December 2012 and have not got any reply yet. Anyone from November 2012 who got nomination bcoz few friends applied in October last week 2012 got ss but I dont know anyone who applied in November 2012 got nomination. If any who applied in November update please? So disparate now...........


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Nency said:


> HI I am new here and applied for SS NSW as well on first week December 2012 and have not got any reply yet. Anyone from November 2012 who got nomination bcoz few friends applied in October last week 2012 got ss but I dont know anyone who applied in November 2012 got nomination. If any who applied in November update please? So disparate now...........


Hy Nancy, by reading other threads it is clear that nsw has started to open the Nov 1st and 2nd week applications. As soon as they open the file they send an acknowledgement email to applicant. It is thought that those applicants who got ack email, will get invitation by next two weeks. 

Now, we, who applied on 1st week of december should expect an ack email by 2nd week of February. More excitingly it can be happen before that as some people and even my agent claiming that NSW is really pacing their processing time. So hope for the best.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Almost all the applicant who submitted their file before 8Nov have got acknowledgement.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Hello

I am a Nov 20 NSW applicant.
the last time I called and spoke to someone at NSW, they said processing time is looking at 10 weeks.

Still no acknowledgement for me though, but aus post confirmed its delivery on Nov 23.

NSW are currently processing EARLY November applications.

Hope this helps!

For December applications, wait at least till Feb to call NSW and ask.


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for info.. I am on hope to get ASAP


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

It has been such a long time. I dont know what to do?


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.
> 
> Sajid.


 Hi Sajid,

You need to pay 300 as you are offshore. Your agent might be anywhere in the world. But its your details which will be filled in the application. If you apply as an onshore applicant, you will have to provide your current visa details which you do not have. So tell the agent directly that the extra 30 will simply be a waste if at all NSW decides to accept the draft/check (which I very much doubt they would) or they may send it back further delaying your application. Remember agent is someone who is working for you (you pay the fees). You are the boss. 
Good luck


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Just an update!

I have sent am email asking my status to NSW couple of days back and today I got a reply saying "Current processing time frame is 12 weeks. NSW is currently sending out receipts for applications received in November"

So its gonna be a long waiting time


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update!
> 
> ...


Even I got the same response... It's an auto reply as I was asking something else........... They are not even responding to calls today......


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Even I got the same response... It's an auto reply as I was asking something else........... They are not even responding to calls today......


I spoke to them today and they told me same...I thought previously they said 10 weeks but now they are saying 12 weeks?

Also, in case someone hasnt noticed the new NSW skills list has been uploaded on their website.

Also, does anyone know how much time does it take to get an Ack letter since the lady on the phone was not telling me that. I asked about my application but didnt get reply to my answer.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ahhh crap 12 weeks now!?!?!
I'll see if I can call this evening (USA time).


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> ahhh crap 12 weeks now!?!?!
> I'll see if I can call this evening (USA time).


bubbe2005, dont worry too much.. it really may take time but the quota for our 2621 is 2450 and only 145 are filled. Only VIC and NSW can fill up group code 2621.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

thanks goran!!!


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> ahhh crap 12 weeks now!?!?!
> I'll see if I can call this evening (USA time).


no worries man , i'm sure it wont take that long


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> no worries man , i'm sure it wont take that long


Hi Riza,

Are you really a Maldivian???? I am really so surprised to see a Maldivian in this forum... I can see that your visa is already granted... are you in Oz now???

cheers


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> I spoke to them today and they told me same...I thought previously they said 10 weeks but now they are saying 12 weeks?
> 
> Also, in case someone hasnt noticed the new NSW skills list has been uploaded on their website.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how much time does it take to get an Ack letter since the lady on the phone was not telling me that. I asked about my application but didnt get reply to my answer.


Hey bubbe.. I was talking to Priya on the other forum. She said 7 weeks!!


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey bubbe.. I was talking to Priya on the other forum. She said 7 weeks!!


And this Priya is the Head of the NSW department??? Then I must put forward my case to her... would you mind giving me her contact details??????


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I just called NSW and spoke to a guy there. They are still processing early November applications.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Nurse said:


> And this Priya is the Head of the NSW department??? Then I must put forward my case to her... would you mind giving me her contact details??????


Oh well.. It was nit intended for you.. You dont have to burst your frustation here. I was hust answering the question in the past that there was this girl who got her acknowledgement after 7 weeks.. If you dont like it dont read it!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> I just called NSW and spoke to a guy there. They are still processing early November applications.


Me too.. Annoying


----------



## Suda (Jan 24, 2013)

*NSW State Sponsorship delay*

Hi,

My agent submitted my EOI for 190 Visa category (State Sponsorship for NSW) in end of November and posted other relevant documents(Included every doc required) to NSW trade & investment on 2012-12-03. Actually I have only 60 Marks including 5 marks gained by State Sponsorship, because I couldn't score from IELTS. I had only 6.5, 6.5, 7.0 & 7.5 Overall 7.0 (That results doesn't add marks to my points table). My skill category is Software Engineering - 261313 (With ACS Assessment with 8+ experience).

Have anyone got the same delay, any expert suggestions ?. When the agent has asked form NSW, they have mentioned the delay was due to the year end vacations..

Thx
Suda


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Suda said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent submitted my EOI for 190 Visa category (State Sponsorship for NSW) in end of November and posted other relevant documents(Included every doc required) to NSW trade & investment on 2012-12-03. Actually I have only 60 Marks including 5 marks gained by State Sponsorship, because I couldn't score from IELTS. I had only 6.5, 6.5, 7.0 & 7.5 Overall 7.0 (That results doesn't add marks to my points table). My skill category is Software Engineering - 261313 (With ACS Assessment with 8+ experience).
> 
> ...


Pls. go through the link. Hope u can guess ur timeline

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Check this thread as well.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Dear friends...
As per one mail , NSW's new processing time is 12 weeks.My document received on 21st of November and I am also waiting for acknowledgement.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

check my case, submitted Nov 5... received ack email Jan 9.. its been 3.5 months


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Goran said:


> check my case, submitted Nov 5... received ack email Jan 9.. its been 3.5 months


i thought you should have received an outcome as its Nov 5 application and they are doing nov applications now.

would it be much fast process since they were closed for 2 weeks in dec-jan. so they wont get any applications during that period. hopefully they recruit more staff to get this process much quicker as 3.5 months wait is too much for anyone.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Dear friends...
> As per one mail , NSW's new processing time is 12 weeks.My document received on 21st of November and I am also waiting for acknowledgement.


There's another thread for NSW sponsorship. Check this out. Lot of people awaiting ack
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear frnds
My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear frnds
> My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


I have no idea about SA/WA but i can say you definitely can apply for nsw.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

UPDATE GUYS...........

Last week few people got approval from NSW, but not many acknowledge letter. 
It looks like NSW processing slower again for some reason. 
This Monday is public holiday in Australia. So offices wiil be closed. 
Hope next week a good amount of people will get positive response fro NSW.


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hi everyone i have applied for state sponsorship from NSW on 07/12/12. My application was through an immigration agent. When i first meet him he said it will take just 5 weeks. Yesterday he sent me an email mentioning that he contacted the state and the processing time might need more 4 weeks. That means total 10 weeks. That's my story.
> What about you guys?
> Please share your story so we all can be updated.


Hi, Did you get any positive acknowledgement?


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hy Nancy, by reading other threads it is clear that nsw has started to open the Nov 1st and 2nd week applications. As soon as they open the file they send an acknowledgement email to applicant. It is thought that those applicants who got ack email, will get invitation by next two weeks.
> 
> Now, we, who applied on 1st week of december should expect an ack email by 2nd week of February. More excitingly it can be happen before that as some people and even my agent claiming that NSW is really pacing their processing time. So hope for the best.


Hi, did you apply with 55 points? Any reply or acknowledgemnt from state?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Shobby said:


> Hi, Did you get any positive acknowledgement?


Hi Shobby, like other hundreds of applicants I am still waiting. 
How about you? Did you apply for NSW?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

5h31kh said:


> I have given Ielts exam more than 12 but couldn't archive 7 in each band. However in my last test it was very close, just missed the speaking part(6.5). After living 6 years in Australia how a person can get that in speaking, i have no idea.


Shame on you. You've spent 6 years onshore without real success in language, how come can you aim for a positive outcome then?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear frnds
> My ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


Yep. You are eligible for SA as it needs 6.5 in each band for your profession. Refer https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL data


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Shame on you. You've spent 6 years onshore without real success in language, how come can you aim for a positive outcome then?


Hi dmitry86,
I know it is a real shame for me. Sometimes I feel like I forget the language english. But i am not disappointed for that. God has given me some other qualities where I am the best.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

> God has given me some other qualities where I am the best.


And that's great. Your endevour should be appreciated at the end of the day.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Yep. You are eligible for SA as it needs 6.5 in each band for your profession. Refer https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL%20data


Thank you Jaik2012. I have already applied for NSW SS. It's already been 6 weeks, but no response yet. I know the current processing time for NSW is 10-12 weeks. I will wait till then. 

Your reference is really helpful. After talking to my immigration agent, I may apply for SA as well. 

God bless you, Jaki2012. 

Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Shame on you. You've spent 6 years onshore without real success in language, how come can you aim for a positive outcome then?


dmitry: Have u gained success in ur all endeavours? U should encourage someone who is fighting hard to gain his goal. 

Thanks


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Shame on you. You've spent 6 years onshore without real success in language, how come can you aim for a positive outcome then?


This forum is to help ppl and support each other that leads to success NOT to provide -ve comments / insult on failures.


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

Suda said:


> Hi,
> 
> My agent submitted my EOI for 190 Visa category (State Sponsorship for NSW) in end of November and posted other relevant documents(Included every doc required) to NSW trade & investment on 2012-12-03. Actually I have only 60 Marks including 5 marks gained by State Sponsorship, because I couldn't score from IELTS. I had only 6.5, 6.5, 7.0 & 7.5 Overall 7.0 (That results doesn't add marks to my points table). My skill category is Software Engineering - 261313 (With ACS Assessment with 8+ experience).
> 
> ...


Hi quick question, 

Did you apply with 55 points excluding ss? did you get any acknowledgement yet? please let me know as im planning to apply


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I am about to apply for NSW SS after getting the positive assessment for 242111 (Uni Lecturer)

I am not sure if my question is relevant or not but if anyone can help answer, i will be grateful.

What child benefits does one get as a PR ? someone told me 450 AUD per week and free education. But i am not sure unless i verify it online on some official website.
Any idea guys??

cheers


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Thank you Jaik2012. I have already applied for NSW SS. It's already been 6 weeks, but no response yet. I know the current processing time for NSW is 10-12 weeks. I will wait till then.
> 
> Your reference is really helpful. After talking to my immigration agent, I may apply for SA as well.
> 
> ...


No problems. However, your occupation falls under "special conditions apply category". Check the section "special conditions apply" in https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104. What I understand is that it is limited to recent South Australian international graduates, who studied at a South Australian institution and where this study meets the DIAC Australian study requirement. This is indirectly implying that you may not be eligible though you meet other criteria. I would suggest to check with SA directly before proceeding.


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> No problems. However, your occupation falls under "special conditions apply category". Check the section "special conditions apply" in https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104. What I understand is that it is limited to recent South Australian international graduates, who studied at a South Australian institution and where this study meets the DIAC Australian study requirement. This is indirectly implying that you may not be eligible though you meet other criteria. I would suggest to check with SA directly before proceeding.


hey...how come u havent got Ack letter compared to the poster above who got Ack letter even though he submitted application after u.


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone applied for nsw with 55 points excluding ss points?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks.


My docs were delivered at NSW office on 13th Nov as well, but have not received any communication since then.

So a bit worried now....


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> My docs were delivered at NSW office on 13th Nov as well, but have not received any communication since then.
> 
> So a bit worried now....


so means they havent even started with 13th Nov applications yet. are they assessing 1-10 nov applications?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

are the applications dealt according to the occupation or according to the dates they come no matter what the occupation is?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> are the applications dealt according to the occupation or according to the dates they come no matter what the occupation is?


So far they are processing applications according to the date, not the occupation. However it may change in near future as some occupation quotas are filling quickly.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hey...how come u havent got Ack letter compared to the poster above who got Ack letter even though he submitted application after u.


Not sure on how the applications are being processed at the moment. After repeated follow ups since Nov last year, I recently got an email stating that my application is with them and it would take 10/12 weeks for ack/result letter.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Shobby said:


> Anyone applied for nsw with 55 points excluding ss points?


Hi Shobby, the answer is yes. 
Almost all the people who have applied for state sponsorship, have got 55 points. 
Using some simple logic it can be proved. Now the minimum points Requirement for submitting EOI for 189 visa is 60. And recently who are applying this EOI with 60 points are getting invited within 2 weeks time. It is thought that 189 is the best option for migrating in Australia because this visa does not have any condition or restrictions. 

On the other hand 190 visa or state sponsorship has restriction, which is once it is approved you have to stay in the nominated state for at least 2 years. For example, if you are nominated by NSW state, and you get PR through that nomination, even you get a job offer from other state you may not be allowed by NSW to go there. 

So now the question is who are applying for this restricted 190 visa. Well, there are some people who have 55 points in total and have no other option to add extra 5 points, they are applying for 190 visa. It is not totally correct. Actually they are applying EOI for 190 visa along with state sponsorship application. Once the state approve one sponsorship, the state authority also send a notification to DIAC that "hey, this guy has been approved sponsorship from our state" . Instantly DIAC people add 5 points with the 55 points, by making this 60 points, they send an invitation to apply for PR as well. 

Now remember, off course you can apply for state sponsorship with higher than 55 points. If i had 60 points, at least I wouldn't apply for 190, rather I would go for 189, which is much easier, fast, conditionless and cheaper. 
Regards, 
Sheikh


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Not sure on how the applications are being processed at the moment. After repeated follow ups since Nov last year, I recently got an email stating that my application is with them and it would take 10/12 weeks for ack/result letter.


no i dont think so thats an Ack letter as its a normal email reply which everyone is getting when they email them. I am not sure what criteria they are using to sort out the applications, I suggest you should call them and explain your situation. have you checked with your bank whether the cheque has been encashed or not? mine hasnt been yet


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> no i dont think so thats an Ack letter as its a normal email reply which everyone is getting when they email them. I am not sure what criteria they are using to sort out the applications, I suggest you should call them and explain your situation. have you checked with your bank whether the cheque has been encashed or not? mine hasnt been yet


Good point. Let me check with my bank. I did call few times during Nov/Dec last year and I was told that they are not taking any phone enquiries and advised me to send email. Did you ever call them and got update? If so, I'll give it a try


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Good point. Let me check with my bank. I did call few times during Nov/Dec last year and I was told that they are not taking any phone enquiries and advised me to send email. Did you ever call them and got update? If so, I'll give it a try


Once the bank cheque was presented, they will send you a receipt which we call it acknowledgement email. 

If you havent received an acknowledgement email, obviously, they havent claimed the bank cheque, therefore, it is uneccessary to call your bank.The answner obvioulsy will be 'the cheque hasnt been claimer'.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Once the bank cheque was presented, they will send you a receipt which we call it acknowledgement email.
> 
> If you havent received an acknowledgement email, obviously, they havent claimed the bank cheque, therefore, it is uneccessary to call your bank.The answner obvioulsy will be 'the cheque hasnt been claimer'.


not necessary that may be the case as they might have an Accounts department which does all that and then someone else who prepares the Ack letter email.
And it doesnt necessary mean that once the cheque has been claimed only then they would issue the Ack letter, it can happen before that also.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Good point. Let me check with my bank. I did call few times during Nov/Dec last year and I was told that they are not taking any phone enquiries and advised me to send email. Did you ever call them and got update? If so, I'll give it a try


yes, i called them and they said the same that it would take 12 weeks.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> check my case, submitted Nov 5... received ack email Jan 9.. its been 3.5 months


Same here with my application. My occupation too is Systems Administrator


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Same here with my application. My occupation too is Systems Administrator


same occupation and still no ack email:ranger:


----------



## Chat (Jan 30, 2013)

*NSW state sponsorship*



amarnathp said:


> i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks.


I applied NSW state sponsorship on 22nd Nov, 2012 n waiting for ack.. I hope I will get soon.


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

Chat said:


> I applied NSW state sponsorship on 22nd Nov, 2012 n waiting for ack.. I hope I will get soon.


Hi, when you applied for state did younapply with 55 or 60 points? Im about to fill out my application. There is self assessment form asking to circle the points. Can i ask circle the points. Did you cirvle the state nomination with 5 points yet? Or should i wait for the state to provide a positive acknowldg first to get that 60 points?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

i emailed NSW again yesterday for an update and this is the response I got.

*We are currently processing applications received in early November*. The acknowledgement receipt will be sent as we progress followed by a posted outcome letter. 

Kind regards,


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> i emailed NSW again yesterday for an update and this is the response I got.
> 
> We are currently processing applications received in early November. The acknowledgement receipt will be sent as we progress followed by a posted outcome letter.
> 
> Kind regards,


Hi bubbe,
This same message are sent by NSW since first week of January. 
Another common replay is "current processing time is 12 weeks". Once this was 10 weeks.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks
> 
> What is the update buddy? Got approval?


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi 5h31k, quick question, when you filled out the self assessment form, did you put a total of 55 or 60 points? Im about to fill out mine. Could you please help? Thnxs


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Shobby said:


> Hi 5h31k, quick question, when you filled out the self assessment form, did you put a total of 55 or 60 points? Im about to fill out mine. Could you please help? Thnxs


I have applied through an immigration agent. So I am not sure about your question. Sorry.


----------



## Shobby (Jan 26, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> i thought you should have received an outcome as its Nov 5 application and they are doing nov applications now.
> 
> would it be much fast process since they were closed for 2 weeks in dec-jan. so they wont get any applications during that period. hopefully they recruit more staff to get this process much quicker as 3.5 months wait is too much for anyone.


Hi, did you apply yours with 55 points? Any positive ack ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> i emailed NSW again yesterday for an update and this is the response I got.
> 
> *We are currently processing applications received in early November*. The acknowledgement receipt will be sent as we progress followed by a posted outcome letter.
> 
> Kind regards,


Hi Bubbe,
I also received same reply, i think still they are processing early November applications.I am November 21st applicant and they wrote they will open 3rd week cases in February month.



Developer programmer | NSW | Points:55 | SS application:21/11/12 | Status: waiting for ACK or approval


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> amarnathp said:
> 
> 
> > i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks
> ...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone on this thread, I have a very helpful suggestion for all of you. 
Pls entry your name and applied date in the following spreadsheet if you have already submitted your SS for NSW.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

This will help you to track the processing time precisely, and also others can know your situation.
thanks.

regards,
sheikh


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hy Nancy, by reading other threads it is clear that nsw has started to open the Nov 1st and 2nd week applications. As soon as they open the file they send an acknowledgement email to applicant. It is thought that those applicants who got ack email, will get invitation by next two weeks.
> 
> Now, we, who applied on 1st week of december should expect an ack email by 2nd week of February. More excitingly it can be happen before that as some people and even my agent claiming that NSW is really pacing their processing time. So hope for the best.


Hi mate, my docs were received by NSW on 09 Nov 2012 according to DHL tracking. Still I got nothing.. not even ack yet...lets hope All will be well.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> Hi mate, my docs were received by NSW on 09 Nov 2012 according to DHL tracking. Still I got nothing.. not even ack yet...lets hope All will be well.


Hi my friend you are not alone in this boat. There are few more people who have same situation like you. But you will get it soon.
If you want to track the progress go to the following link, enter your name and details like others, at the bottom. If you are not sure let me know.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks.


Congratulation mate!
Can you please enter or update your details in the following spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

It will be really helpful for all of us.
Thank you.

Regards,
5h31kh


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Good to hear that 3 applicants are approved today from our spread sheet. All of them are applied on 2nd November 2012. 
Wish next week NSW will finish all the applicants from first week of November.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Good to hear that 3 applicants are approved today from our spread sheet. All of them are applied on 2nd November 2012.
> Wish next week NSW will finish all the applicants from first week of November.


I am at work and cannot access the excel spreadsheet.

who are the 3 that got approved recently from NSW???


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am at work and cannot access the excel spreadsheet.
> 
> who are the 3 that got approved recently from NSW???


zedte, samuel, MW.. all nov 2nd applicants


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Yep. You are eligible for SA as it needs 6.5 in each band for your profession. Refer https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL data


Hi Jaik2012

I dnt thnk software engineers are eligible for SA unless they fullfil special conditions i.e SA study requirement. Pls let me know if i am wrong

Sajid


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Hi Jaik2012
> 
> I dnt thnk software engineers are eligible for SA unless they fullfil special conditions i.e SA study requirement. Pls let me know if i am wrong
> 
> Sajid


Yep Sajid. You are correct. I did clarify the same then in my subsequent post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...state-sponsorship-progress-3.html#post1032889


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Today is just starting of another week. Let's see if NSW can come out with a real pace for their SS processing. They couldn't finish the first week of November applications in the entire month of January.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Is it believable that no-one from our spread sheet got ack or approval today. What is happening in NSW? Not even 20% of all occupation ceiling for all Australia for 2012-2013 has been filled. Less than 5 months are remaining. How they gonna fill this big shortage of manpower? This shortage might get doubled next year. 

Someone of us give them this forum link so they will know how much depressed we are!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Is it believable that no-one from our spread sheet got ack or approval today. What is happening in NSW? Not even 20% of all occupation ceiling for all Australia for 2012-2013 has been filled. Less than 5 months are remaining. How they gonna fill this big shortage of manpower? This shortage might get doubled next year.
> 
> Someone of us give them this forum link so they will know how much depressed we are!


Hi 5h31kh: u r true. But what I believe, threre are a lot of applicants who are not in the spread sheet. Another thing is that, people are not updating the sheet regularly. NSW should maintain a process time info in their website like SA.


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> amarnathp said:
> 
> 
> > i applied for NSW SS on 13 Nov 2012 and got ack on 23 Jan 2013.Hoping fro positive response in 2 weeks
> ...


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Good to hear that 3 applicants are approved today from our spread sheet. All of them are applied on 2nd November 2012.
> Wish next week NSW will finish all the applicants from first week of November.


dude u sent me a message to update excel..but I couldn't see any excel here.pls let me know how to do that...if u need any details pls reach me on amaranth.poosala gmai. com for any updates..i will be happy to update u..

I applied on 13 Nov so may take some more time..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> dude u sent me a message to update excel..but I couldn't see any excel here.pls let me know how to do that...if u need any details pls reach me on amaranth.poosala gmai. com for any updates..i will be happy to update u..
> 
> I applied on 13 Nov so may take some more time..


Hsy buddy, 
You just go to the following link, you will find a google excel sheet where you can put your details and processing timeline like others, but please don't mess up others data. Thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> dude u sent me a message to update excel..but I couldn't see any excel here.pls let me know how to do that...if u need any details pls reach me on amaranth.poosala gmai. com for any updates..i will be happy to update u..
> 
> I applied on 13 Nov so may take some more time..


Hey buddy, 
You just go to the following link, you will find a google excel sheet where you can put your details and processing timeline like others, but please don't mess up others data. Thank you. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Hey buddy,
> You just go to the following link, you will find a google excel sheet where you can put your details and processing timeline like others, but please don't mess up others data. Thank you.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


Have updated my info..will keep you posted on the progress


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Have updated my info..will keep you posted on the progress


Thank you Amarnath.
Hope you will get approval within this week!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Today's approvals in the spreadsheet-

Zander______2-nov-12______5-feb-13
arundil80____2-nov-12______5-feb-13

People updated the spreadsheet today but received the approval before-

Randy______8-nov-12______22_jan-13
dinesh huda__9-nov-12_____1-feb-13

CONGRATULATIONS to all.


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

Mine also same case..hav applied for SS on 10th Nov .still waiting for ack.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Mine also same case..hav applied for SS on 10th Nov .still waiting for ack.


10th Nov was Saturday.. So ur docs might have reached on 12th or 9th..


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear experts and fellows

have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage. 
Pls help
Sajid


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Guys, 
Do you know if someone has ever been rejected for NSW SS yet? If yes, what criteria do they use to select or reject ?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear experts and fellows
> 
> have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage.
> Pls help
> Sajid


Hi sajid, 
I think NSW doesn't need to know how many dependent you have. If you update your eoi, everything should be fine. Anyway, I am not so sure about that. I would ask the senior expats in this forum for the right advise.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Guys,
> Do you know if someone has ever been rejected for NSW SS yet? If yes, what criteria do they use to select or reject ?


No, not a single one. What i believe if you meet the minimum requirement from NSW website, and they are genuine, you don't have to worry at this stage.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear experts and fellows
> 
> have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage.*
> Pls help
> Sajid


You can inform them when u receive the acknowledgement letter where a case officer is assigned to review ur application. u should update ur EOI in the mean time.
One point to be noted: it will complex ur process as ur mother has to also go for language proof or u have to pay extra 4000+ aud and if she has medical issues, it will delay the process further. Also, u have to proof by sufficient documents that generally she depends on u.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot .. It relieves so much burden off my shoulder.. My visa expires on May 9 and I need to get this sorted before then.. Also, I am residing in Vic atm and my rental lease expires at the end of March.. So confused, as I dont know what to do? I have advised my landlord of my situation but he would not accept extending the lease for less than a year. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Thanks a lot .. It relieves so much burden off my shoulder.. My visa expires on May 9 and I need to get this sorted before then.. Also, I am residing in Vic atm and my rental lease expires at the end of March.. So confused, as I dont know what to do? I have advised my landlord of my situation but he would not accept extending the lease for less than a year. Any ideas on that one?


live in a shared accom. for the time being after end of March. or you can start living in NSW as the rent is much the same. when did you submit your application and have you got Ack letter yet?

I emailed NSW migration today and they advised me that they are still processing the early Nov applications at this moment. so would be a 12 week wait but im not sure whether it includes the christmas period or that is additional to that?


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

How many people here, who applied in first two weeks of November, have not even received ack yet?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

mrwordsworth said:


> How many people here, who applied in first two weeks of November, have not even received ack yet?


You can track all in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> No, not a single one. What i believe if you meet the minimum requirement from NSW website, and they are genuine, you don't have to worry at this stage.


Friends,

I have submitted my NSW SS yesterday (5th Feb). What are the chances are getting it approved? I am just suspecting that my occupation (Software Engineer) ceiling will be reached soon. What do you guys say?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW SS yesterday (5th Feb). What are the chances are getting it approved? I am just suspecting that my occupation (Software Engineer) ceiling will be reached soon. What do you guys say?




I think yes, with the pacing NSW is working on right now.. yours might take 5 to 6 months... the DIAC cap for your occupation might be full then


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW SS yesterday (5th Feb). What are the chances are getting it approved? I am just suspecting that my occupation (Software Engineer) ceiling will be reached soon. What do you guys say?


In next 5 months i.e from 1st July, 2013, new rules will be implemented and also new SOL list with fresh occupation list will be rolled out..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW SS yesterday (5th Feb). What are the chances are getting it approved? I am just suspecting that my occupation (Software Engineer) ceiling will be reached soon. What do you guys say?


I can not agree with you my friend. See the new occupation list from NSW, which is updated just today. If the software engineer is still there, that means NSW needs more people in this field, and they require more applicants for this position. 

I personally think it won't take more than 3 months for new applicants. My logic is, if you look at the spread sheet, majority of people applied in between 2 nov to 25 nov. once NSW WILL finish this vast amount of application your 5th Feb will come in a lightening speed. 

So hope for the best. Everyone will get positive outcome for their SS application.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I can not agree with you my friend. See the new occupation list from NSW, which is updated just today. If the software engineer is still there, that means NSW needs more people in this field, and they require more applicants for this position.
> 
> I personally think it won't take more than 3 months for new applicants. My logic is, if you look at the spread sheet, majority of people applied in between 2 nov to 25 nov. once NSW WILL finish this vast amount of application your 5th Feb will come in a lightening speed.
> 
> So hope for the best. Everyone will get positive outcome for their SS application.


Hi 5h31kh,

Thanks for your reply. Your answer giving me a hope.

Congratulations to those who are all got the acknowledgment. Cheers......


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all.

I cannot agree more to Sheikh. i have been a silent reader but now since i got positive assessment for my University Lecturer. I would be applying for NSW SS on Monday in-sha-Allah

So hopeful to get the SS by the end of March. I will update the sheet once i have sent the application.

good luck all you guys.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*Help*

Hellow

currently I am 55 pts with NSW sponsor ship, and 60 pts with ORANA(NSWregional sponsorship 489). I am in dilemma which I should apply?? 

Can I put interested both through EOI, I yet didnt apply through EOI?? due to IELTS 6.



or Am I eligible to apply NSW sponsorship under 55 pts, as I m nt invited than its worthless to waste money??

Wt to do under this thing?? plz guide.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hellow
> 
> currently I am 55 pts with NSW sponsor ship, and 60 pts with ORANA(NSWregional sponsorship 489). I am in dilemma which I should apply??
> 
> ...


Hi jayptl,
First of all let me ask some basic question's.
How much points do you have right now without state sponsorship?
Did you apply for SS?
If yes then is yor SS approved?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I didnt apply..

currently 50


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hellow
> 
> currently I am 55 pts with NSW sponsor ship, and 60 pts with ORANA(NSWregional sponsorship 489). I am in dilemma which I should apply??
> 
> ...


Sorry mate you are not eligible to apply right now. You must have 55 points without state sponsorship. 

If invited that will take your points to 60, which is the minimum requirement for the 190 visa by DIAC.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Me too.. Annoying


Hi deepanshu,

Have you heard anything from NSW? Looks like it's almost 3 months since you've submitted the application?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

jayptl said:


> I didnt apply..
> 
> currently 50


To apply for SS you need minimum 55 points. But with 50 points you can apply for regional sponsorship, which will give you 10 points. In this way you can make 60 points, and the visa application would be 489. 

All the regional sponsorship has different criteria. As far I know, it is harder to get a regional sponsorship than state sponsorship. Even some region requires you to live in that region for at least six months before you apply, and need a study related job invitation letter from any company situated in that region. 

If you really want some easy way, try hard for ielts. Also a successful NATTI exam can bring you extra 5 points if you are in Australia.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi deepanshu,
> 
> Have you heard anything from NSW? Looks like it's almost 3 months since you've submitted the application?


Naa .. Man .. I wish I had.. But I think they are still only processing mid nov applications.. Trying my best to keep my cool.. What abt u?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> To apply for SS you need minimum 55 points. But with 50 points you can apply for regional sponsorship, which will give you 10 points. In this way you can make 60 points, and the visa application would be 489.
> 
> All the regional sponsorship has different criteria. As far I know, it is harder to get a regional sponsorship than state sponsorship. Even some region requires you to live in that region for at least six months before you apply, and need a study related job invitation letter from any company situated in that region.
> 
> If you really want some easy way, try hard for ielts. Also a successful NATTI exam can bring you extra 5 points if you are in Australia.


Thnx 5hk for reply

I am still in dillema, I am eligible for NSW regional(489) but there is all over jungle ther.
Even hard to find grocery so diff to find any job not even in IT

Morever how about NAATI exam?? i heard its very hard exam??

plz guide in my case


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Thnx 5hk for reply
> 
> I am still in dillema, I am eligible for NSW regional(489) but there is all over jungle ther.
> Even hard to find grocery so diff to find any job not even in IT
> ...


below is your info, isn't it?


> Morever,
> 
> Age; 30
> Qualification 15
> ...


So, you did not count any points for IELTS.
It would be easier for you just to get 7 in IELTS, rather than NAATI, which is professional translation certificate.
Just an opinion.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi from Bulgeria

its really diff to get 7 each for me.....I tried more than 10 times, but really distress for me.

I m really confused about choosing ORANA sponsorship or not?? really upset..


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

hows regional areas in NSW? which ones are the good places to live at?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been in sydney for 5 yrs, according to me if u wana enjoy city life with too much expensive rent and all this things.

In short, sydney is one of the most expensive, and job is not easy to find in your occupation.

while regional areas all r like jungle, in night, atmosphere is really scary outside with low temperature in winter. No job in village except some cash or labour work.

Thats reality in Aus.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Thnx 5hk for reply
> 
> I am still in dillema, I am eligible for NSW regional(489) but there is all over jungle ther.
> Even hard to find grocery so diff to find any job not even in IT
> ...


I know how much lonely the life in outback. It's your life, so you have to take your own decision. 

If I was in your situation I would take the opportunity of 489. It is just matter of two years. I know so many friends of mine who went regional and never came back. According to them this shift has changed their life. 

To me, NAATI was way easier to pass than getting 7 each in IELTS. My translating language was Bangla and I had a very good knowledge on it. As a result I could pass on my first go. On the other hand for IELTS, my situation is worst than you. Every time I get caught on writing section because of my poor english.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I know how much lonely the life in outback. It's your life, so you have to take your own decision.
> 
> If I was in your situation I would take the opportunity of 489. It is just matter of two years. I know so many friends of mine who went regional and never came back. According to them this shift has changed their life.
> 
> To me, NAATI was way easier to pass than getting 7 each in IELTS. My translating language was Bangla and I had a very good knowledge on it. As a result I could pass on my first go. On the other hand for IELTS, my situation is worst than you. Every time I get caught on writing section because of my poor english.




Thnx 5 for consolation guideline.

I appreaciate for your feedback.

but how about NAATI. Is it conducted in India as well. hows level compared to IELTS?? howmany times it is taken per year??

thnx


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Thnx 5 for consolation guideline.
> 
> I appreaciate for your feedback.
> 
> ...



I would have advised you the same as Sheikh did. 
You said that you have given IELTS more than 10 times, so why not try NAATI atleast once to get the idea of how it will go.

I am sure you will have a community language there. Moreover, you english does not seem to be poor. You just need to polish on some skills and get some tips. I got 7 in all and so can you.

Good Luck :clap2:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> I would have advised you the same as Sheikh did.
> You said that you have given IELTS more than 10 times, so why not try NAATI atleast once to get the idea of how it will go.
> 
> I am sure you will have a community language there. Moreover, you english does not seem to be poor. You just need to polish on some skills and get some tips. I got 7 in all and so can you.
> ...


Thnx guys to feed back me in proper way.

I will surely consider your advice carefully.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Thnx guys to feed back me in proper way.
> 
> I will surely consider your advice carefully.



One more thing Jay

You may also consider TR visa.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> One more thing Jay
> 
> You may also consider TR visa.


Well dear

My TR is refused due to lack of supplying IELTS 6 at time of application.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Today's approvals in the spreadsheet-
> 
> Zander______2-nov-12______5-feb-13
> arundil80____2-nov-12______5-feb-13
> ...


They are lucky.. my docs were received 9th Nov but still waiting to hear some good news! nerve cracking test... dear 5h31k, please keep your valuable update ON...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> They are lucky.. my docs were received 9th Nov but still waiting to hear some good news! nerve cracking test... dear 5h31k, please keep your valuable update ON...


Have u received ur ack email? If not then u should communicate with NSW.


----------



## sudhag3 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,

Curious to know if any one who has applied for NSW SS after 15-Dec-12 and has received any response \ acknowledgement?


Thanks

Sudha
---------------------------
+ve Assessment by ACS - 5-Oct-12 || IELTS 7 (L:6.5, R:7, S:7.5, W:6.5) || Docs Recvd by NSW 17-Dec-12


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sudhag3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Curious to know if any one who has applied for NSW SS after 15-Dec-12 and has received any response \ acknowledgement?
> 
> ...


docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Hope this will be helpful.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

I everyday visit the NSW gov website. In their website they didn't change a single bit, which means they are expecting more applications. If they accept more applications, what will happen the previous applicants?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Applied for NSW SS on nov 15th with 60 points, then applied for EOI for 189 and received invitation on Dec17th, applied for PR in first week of Jan!

Today i got the Ack from NSW for SS...How funny... :lol:


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Applied for NSW SS on nov 15th with 60 points, then applied for EOI for 189 and received invitation on Dec17th, applied for PR in first week of Jan!
> 
> Today i got the Ack from NSW for SS...How funny... :lol:



Hello Pete,
Congratulate you on your success.....I would like to make your request , please update your name and other details in following excel sheet.....that will work as guide for people who are tracking their case timelines...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Pete,
> Congratulate you on your success.....I would like to make your request , please update your name and other details in following excel sheet.....that will work as guide for people who are tracking their case timelines...
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


What congrats mate?? am i missing something here?? I applied for the NSW SS in a hope that i would get the approval soon, but its been nearly 3 months and now i got an ACK


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> What congrats mate?? am i missing something here?? I applied for the NSW SS in a hope that i would get the approval soon, but its been nearly 3 months and now i got an ACK


I understand your feelings. To some people an ack means a lot. You are lucky that you got 60 without SS. If you see the spread sheet, other friend gave to you, you can understand in how miserable condition we are passing our days.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum. However, I have been reading the posts in this forum since the past few weeks. I really appreciate everyone on this forum for the help and guidance they provide to the fellow members.

Just wanted to Share my information to you guys as well:

Documents received : 7th Jan 2013
Applied for : NSW SS
Points without SS : 55
Acknowledgement Received? Not Yet
Profession : Software Engineer.

By reading the posts I understand that its taking 2 to 3 months time for acknowledgement as well as invitation. But curious to know if there is anyone who are (more or less) on the same line as I'm and received an acknowledgement at least?

Srikanth.


----------



## nagarjuna726 (Dec 24, 2012)

sudhag3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Curious to know if any one who has applied for NSW SS after 15-Dec-12 and has received any response \ acknowledgement?
> 
> ...


Nopes I applied on the 4th of December and still no SS.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I understand your feelings. To some people an ack means a lot. You are lucky that you got 60 without SS. If you see the spread sheet, other friend gave to you, you can understand in how miserable condition we are passing our days.




Today we received one more bad news that .....12 weeks processing time no more exist now...as per email from trade office


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Well for all curious people.... (Acknowledgement and approvals)
Please visit following link and update your details here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=37


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. However, I have been reading the posts in this forum since the past few weeks. I really appreciate everyone on this forum for the help and guidance they provide to the fellow members.
> 
> ...



Well !

Files of November mid are still to open.....so you can guess.....about Dec and Jan cases.....Earlier it was 12 weeks period for processing ...which is no more exit now.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Today we received one more bad news that .....12 weeks processing time no more exist now...as per email from trade office


So does it mean it may take more than 12 weeks?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> So does it mean it may take more than 12 weeks?



SriKanth,
12 week period is now for acknowledgement only.....Processing period is not defined now....


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> SriKanth,
> 12 week period is now for acknowledgement only.....Processing period is not defined now....


Oh!!! then the wait time increases a bit more!!! 
Anyways thanks Sachdevar.

I have mailed the NSW people now. I will update on this thread in case they reply me back about the timelines.

Srikanth.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

so after i put my details. do i press 'share' on the following 

docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU 
3c#gid=7

VETASSES positive 24 JAn 2013 ............ EOI applied today........... NSW application sending tomorrow (in-sha-Allah)


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Today, after visiting some other threads, I have found 2 guys who got acknowledge from NS.
The documents were received on 15-Nov-2012 for both of them.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

this is such a pain in the butt!!!! still no ack email from NSW


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> this is such a pain in the butt!!!! still no ack email from NSW


Bubbe...i guess...we would receive acknowledgement within next week....


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ugh i hope so!!! I was hoping for THIS WEEK!


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> this is such a pain in the butt!!!! still no ack email from NSW


See my case, docs delivered on NOV 09 but still waiting for ack.. I called them in Dec and replied I will receive final outcome only no ack will be sent! I have sent an email in January but no reply yet..sent another email yesterday,, lets see what happen.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> See my case, docs delivered on NOV 09 but still waiting for ack.. I called them in Dec and replied I will receive final outcome only no ack will be sent! I have sent an email in January but no reply yet..sent another email yesterday,, lets see what happen.


Hi brother LionheartBD, did they said anything why will your application be processed differently than others. 

Yes, we have seen some other applicants who got approval directly, without receiving any ACK. If anyone knows what is the possible reason for that, please share your thought.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Hi brother LionheartBD, did they said anything why will your application be processed differently than others.
> 
> Yes, we have seen some other applicants who got approval directly, without receiving any ACK. If anyone knows what is the possible reason for that, please share your thought.


Well, when I spoke to them I wasnt a member of this forum and didnt know that ack are given to others..however, the person I talked with she said that, within 6-8 weeks I will get result by post and they are so busy that they can not send any ack??!! I will receive all in one post. seems nothing comes true.. [dishearted]


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

results are sent by post?? don't we get an email???

what if the letter is missed ..I gave my uncles address as my village doesn't have courier facility


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Just called them today, they are acknowledging the early NOV application..at this moment they cant give any time frame..so, we the NOV applicant who still waiting for ack, pls be patient, they are flooded by huge applications...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

UPDATE.......Good News. 

We got two approval today from the spreadsheet. They both applied on Nov 8, got ack on Jan 14, and received the invitation on same day. 

Amazingly one guy from 19 Nov group got ack today, where people from16-18 Nov group are still waiting.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

The list has got one more approval today. Wow. Things are progressing but bit slow. Hope this will be much faster for Dec applications.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Good news guys who are still waiting n thought they have removed the time frame for processing applications. I got the below reply from NSW:
"Current processing time frame for a receipt and outcome letter is 12 weeks. "


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> The list has got one more approval today. Wow. Things are progressing but bit slow. Hope this will be much faster for Dec applications.


do you think the Dec applications would be faster processed due to 2 weeks being Xmas holidays? but then all the applications might have come to their office when they opened in Jan 13.

So what I gather from these forums, is that it usually takes around 3 months to get an Ack letter and another 1 month to get the Outcome. So in total around 4 months. Hope they reduce this long waiting period. Also, another 1-2 months to get the actual Visa granted itself by DIAC.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> The list has got one more approval today. Wow. Things are progressing but bit slow. Hope this will be much faster for Dec applications.


did anyone call them recently asking for which applications are they currently processing and whether they plan to increase their speed.


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

NSW is talking more time than it should be. So sad. I am working as an accountant for $35000/ year. I want to claim point for experience and want to apply for $189 visa rather than waiting for NSW to give me sponsorship. Doea it really matter that I am working for $35000 per year but Still I get sick leave and annual leave. Ant experienced can help pls.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

Nency said:


> NSW is talking more time than it should be. So sad. I am working as an accountant for $35000/ year. I want to claim point for experience and want to apply for $189 visa rather than waiting for NSW to give me sponsorship. Doea it really matter that I am working for $35000 per year but Still I get sick leave and annual leave. Ant experienced can help pls.


Irrespective of your pay, which you shouldn't brag about in forums, experience still counts. 
Part time is different from full time working. 
38 hours of work in a week counts as full time experience. 
If you have worked for many years as an accountant, you can claim points for it.


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

Janneeyrre said:


> Irrespective of your pay, which you shouldn't brag about in forums, experience still counts.
> Part time is different from full time working.
> 38 hours of work in a week counts as full time experience.
> If you have worked for many years as an accountant, you can claim points for it.


Thanks for reply
I am working with them from Last April means April 2012 as a full time accountant. So, DIAC doesnot look at my pay but they will count my experience working as an accountant. because usually accountant have pay around 50k/year


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> do you think the Dec applications would be faster processed due to 2 weeks being Xmas holidays? but then all the applications might have come to their office when they opened in Jan 13.
> 
> So what I gather from these forums, is that it usually takes around 3 months to get an Ack letter and another 1 month to get the Outcome. So in total around 4 months. Hope they reduce this long waiting period. Also, another 1-2 months to get the actual Visa granted itself by DIAC.


Hey Anurag

Does it take 2 month to get the visa granted after the SS ??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> Hey Anurag
> 
> Does it take 2 month to get the visa granted after the SS ??


i dont know as i havent reached to that stage yet but by the sounds of it, it does take around 1 month min to finally receive a grant from DIAC.

im just holding my breath as total 5 months is long wait and i have 4 months more to go now since i submitted my application on 14th Jan 2013


----------



## Nency (Jan 16, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> do you think the Dec applications would be faster processed due to 2 weeks being Xmas holidays? but then all the applications might have come to their office when they opened in Jan 13.
> 
> So what I gather from these forums, is that it usually takes around 3 months to get an Ack letter and another 1 month to get the Outcome. So in total around 4 months. Hope they reduce this long waiting period. Also, another 1-2 months to get the actual Visa granted itself by DIAC.



I just rang them asking about Dec application and they said to me that still they are working on early November and they are not sure about Dec application process time frame and they will process as soon as they can....hope sooooo anyway .. there is no other way than waiting


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Nency said:


> I just rang them asking about Dec application and they said to me that still they are working on early November and they are not sure about Dec application process time frame and they will process as soon as they can....hope sooooo anyway .. there is no other way than waiting


Thanks dude..I spoke to them last week and replied the same as yours..


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nency said:


> I just rang them asking about Dec application and they said to me that still they are working on early November and they are not sure about Dec application process time frame and they will process as soon as they can....hope sooooo anyway .. there is no other way than waiting


so they are still processing early Nov applications? i thought they finished that last month and now its going to be end of feb


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, this is ram n am new to this tread. Jus launched EOI n still long way to get invitation.....


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Friends....
you can track progress here in following sheet....but please dont change it....however you can add ....you details in it...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Another day without any notification email...every morning I open up my PC with a hope that may be today I will hear something from them or may be the post man will show up with envelop and looking for me but all these retain as dream.. .. NSW please try to feel our tension...


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys.,....new in this forum.....i have applied for NSW state sponsorship on the 12 november and the same was delivered to nsw on 19th november.....post this no email or acknowledgement from nsw.....just spoke to them today, and they said that they r still working on early novmeber applications.....its been almost 3 months today.....and i have no communication from them......


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi guys.,....new in this forum.....i have applied for NSW state sponsorship on the 12 november and the same was delivered to nsw on 19th november.....post this no email or acknowledgement from nsw.....just spoke to them today, and they said that they r still working on early novmeber applications.....its been almost 3 months today.....and i have no communication from them......


hi Raj.

I got an ack from NSW SS folks last week 11 feb to be precise. so you should hear from them soon. My docs reached them on 15th Nov. But now I am not sure how much more time for results.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi omapte.....i guess after the acknowledgement mail, it takes abt 2 weeks maximum.....i hope i get my acknowledgement mail in this week....


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> this is such a pain in the butt!!!! still no ack email from NSW


hi bubbe.

I got an ack from NSW SS folks last week 11 feb to be precise. My docs reached them on 15th Nov. so you shud hear from them soon. But now I am not sure how much more time for results. Any idea..?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi guys.,....new in this forum.....i have applied for NSW state sponsorship on the 12 november and the same was delivered to nsw on 19th november.....post this no email or acknowledgement from nsw.....just spoke to them today, and they said that they r still working on early novmeber applications.....its been almost 3 months today.....and i have no communication from them......


19th applicants got ack email already. today, Sweethina, applied on 20 nov got ack email. so u should have got it already. Pls. contact NSW.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

thanks ils2fly


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

At last! this is really a different morning to me. Just waked up and was checking my email. Yea its a worth checking of it...coz, I received ack finally! after waiting so long time.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> At last! this is really a different morning to me. Just waked up and was checking my email. Yea its a worth checking of it...coz, I received ack finally! after waiting so long time.


Hi lion,

Good to know this. Atlast you are a bit relieved. Can you pls let me know when your docs reached? And how many it took to get the ack, your points without SS?


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

*got Ack*

My documents reached on 19th November and got the acknowledgement on 18th Feb. Almost 3 months....
Now new wait starts , whn will i get the outcome


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

kishoreg said:


> My documents reached on 19th November and got the acknowledgement on 18th Feb. Almost 3 months....
> Now new wait starts , whn will i get the outcome



congrats and whats the wait time for outcome??
what are the next steps if you dont mind telling.
visa for stamp?? or something else in between


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> At last! this is really a different morning to me. Just waked up and was checking my email. Yea its a worth checking of it...coz, I received ack finally! after waiting so long time.


Congratulation LionheartBD. Hope you will get the approval soon.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

omapte said:


> hi bubbe.
> 
> I got an ack from NSW SS folks last week 11 feb to be precise. My docs reached them on 15th Nov. so you shud hear from them soon. But now I am not sure how much more time for results. Any idea..?



Hello Ompat,
Where you had appeared for your IELTS exam , i mean which center you have selected ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> At last! this is really a different morning to me. Just waked up and was checking my email. Yea its a worth checking of it...coz, I received ack finally! after waiting so long time.


AHHHHHHh so i should get mine soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mine was delivered on 23rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am next on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Hi lion,
> 
> Good to know this. Atlast you are a bit relieved. Can you pls let me know when your docs reached? And how many it took to get the ack, your points without SS?


Thanks Srikanth, docs delivered 9th Nov took more than 3months and 55 points before SS. Hope you dont have to wait so long...Good Luck!


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation LionheartBD. Hope you will get the approval soon.


Thanks brother.. we all pray for each other.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> AHHHHHHh so i should get mine soon too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mine was delivered on 23rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am next on the list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes you will get it sooner I hope.. and you have another 2 weeks normal waiting time according to my case. so no worries...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> Yes you will get it sooner I hope.. and you have another 2 weeks normal waiting time according to my case. so no worries...


why another 2 weeks wait time!?!?!??! I should get it by end of FEBRUARY!!!! it will be THREE months by then!


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

2 accountants from Nov 30 got Ack today skipping submitters of 3rd week Nov.. Way to go Dinesh & Musa..


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> why another 2 weeks wait time!?!?!??! I should get it by end of FEBRUARY!!!! it will be THREE months by then!


I said "according to my case (worse case)" ... thats why 2 weeks more. My docs were delivered 09 Nov so it took 3 months+12 days to get formal acknowledgement. Hope you wont have to wait so long, as I did..


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

What is IELTS score required(each band) for NSW SS ?

thanks in advance for your time

Rgrds
ind2aus


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

ind2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is IELTS score required(each band) for NSW SS ?
> 
> ...


Just a google search could have answered your question but glad to help. Click the link below for your answer

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

Did anyone get the outcome of the application..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I got my ack email today, bang on the 12th week mark. submitted on Nov 20, was delivered on Nov 23. I updated the spreadsheet already! hoping to get an invite soon!


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I got my ack email today, bang on the 12th week mark. submitted on Nov 20, was delivered on Nov 23. I updated the spreadsheet already! hoping to get an invite soon!


Congrats bubbe..
I dont have access to the spread sheet. can you let us know..what are the timelines in general/avg after one receives the ack..?


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Ompat,
> Where you had appeared for your IELTS exam , i mean which center you have selected ?


Hello Raj,
I select Pune as the center to appear for the IELTS Exam.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

omapte said:


> Hello Raj,
> I select Pune as the center to appear for the IELTS Exam.



Hello dear
You have good chance under 189 , then why you are waiting for 190 invite...Infact 189 will work faster for you...and you will have choice to move anywhere in Australia but not stick to NSW (like required under 190) , Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)

So just a suggestion...go for 189 rather than 190.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello dear
> You have good chance under 189 , then why you are waiting for 190 invite...Infact 189 will work faster for you...and you will have choice to move anywhere in Australia but not stick to NSW (like required under 190) , Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)
> 
> So just a suggestion...go for 189 rather than 190.


Hi Sachdevar: Can u elaborate ur last sentence " Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)". 'Coz I never find such information in DIAC web for 190, neither in NSW web. Thanks


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello dear
> You have good chance under 189 , then why you are waiting for 190 invite...Infact 189 will work faster for you...and you will have choice to move anywhere in Australia but not stick to NSW (like required under 190) , Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)
> 
> So just a suggestion...go for 189 rather than 190.


yes you have a point and a correct one. I realized this mistake after I applied for NSW SS.  

so now I might as well wait.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hello dear
> You have good chance under 189 , then why you are waiting for 190 invite...Infact 189 will work faster for you...and you will have choice to move anywhere in Australia but not stick to NSW (like required under 190) , Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)
> 
> So just a suggestion...go for 189 rather than 190.


Where are the funds required for 190 dear ??


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

one needs to show that he/she has AUD 35000 equivalent in cash/FDs or any other investments......


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> one needs to show that he/she has AUD 35000 equivalent in cash/FDs or any other investments......



Ok ... says who please mention the link

my 11 friends went last year all on 190 .. none of them needed anything except valid visa


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> one needs to show that he/she has AUD 35000 equivalent in cash/FDs or any other investments......


We don't have to show any deposit or property for 189 or 190 visas.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> I got my ack email today, bang on the 12th week mark. submitted on Nov 20, was delivered on Nov 23. I updated the spreadsheet already! hoping to get an invite soon!


Congrates Bubbe! hope you will get your SS soon..cheers!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats bubbe.. Well deserved.. Hope you get your visa soon!! Cheers


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I got an acknowledgement on 21 Feb. But today i have received a mail from NSW government saying my ACS has expired and it mentions only 2 yrs expierence. It asked me my next step.

I contacted my agent and probably i would be applying for the ACS again. Does anyone has any idea how this would effect my application. I know my agent and me not checked the validity of the ACS. But what are the consequenses of this could be ?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

When did u get your acs done.. I think it valid for two years from the date of issue


----------



## deeps136 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I m new to this forum.
I had applied in 4th Dec, Documents were received on 6th Dec 2012.

So hopefully should be getting ack in 1 or 2 weeks..


----------



## freaqzilla (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for NSW SS soon.Without it I score 55 pts.
IELTS score - 8.5|8|8|7.5. Please suggest if I should reappear, try scoring 8
and apply for 189 with 65 points or go ahead with 190...? Which option is better 
in terms of processing time and chances of getting an invite, considering the ceiling for Software Engineers.
Thanks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an acknowledgement on 21 Feb. But today i have received a mail from NSW government saying my ACS has expired and it mentions only 2 yrs expierence. It asked me my next step.
> 
> I contacted my agent and probably i would be applying for the ACS again. Does anyone has any idea how this would effect my application. I know my agent and me not checked the validity of the ACS. But what are the consequenses of this could be ?


ACS skills assessment is only valid for 2 years. You may need to get a new one done. When did you get your ACS skills assessment done?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> Hi Sachdevar: Can u elaborate ur last sentence " Moreover 189 won't require heavy funds to carry with you like in case of 190 (up to 18 lakhs)". 'Coz I never find such information in DIAC web for 190, neither in NSW web. Thanks



Hello Fly,
Though i am even unable to trace authentic resources on this , but i have seen it in various pages of different forums like following , but still it is not clear....

Funds and Time required to get state sponsorship - Embrace Australia - Australian Forum for immigration and travel.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi sachdevar, 
Most of my friends in oz told me that no need to show money or asset details for 190. Only thing is need to save some money n need to carry for the first few months survival until u fit into the job. 
One more info: Most of the companies will not take india experience into account. So must start from scratch n be prepared to step down.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

i totally agree with all people from IT...

When I was in Aus they generally dont consider IT experience from overseas, depends on luk. so b prepared to accept to any kind of work to defeat debt of rent


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

deeps136 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m new to this forum.
> I had applied in 4th Dec, Documents were received on 6th Dec 2012.
> ...


Hope fully ...you will get it as they already started acknowledgements for DEC applicants.

Please enter your details in following URL

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi,

Need a help in visa processing
I got my ACS and IELTS score and I have sent documents to NSW SS as requested in their site. I just applied for EOI for 190 .

What needs to be done next?
Do I need to send info to NSW about the EOI ? by e-mail?
Please help

How long doest it take to process the SS

Thanks,


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

At this point my thought about NSW SS is little different than others. I suspect that those applicants who have more experience and/or have higher ielts score are getting approval first. 

The new immigration system is totally different than before. Now once you put your details on EOI, all the employer groups can view your application details. Hence they give the DIAC or NSW Stat a review that these higher experienced and/or ielts scoters are more suitable for current Australian job market. On the basis of their review NSW decides which applications will get prioritised. That is why by being comparably new applicant some people are getting approval first. 

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I really need to know something very important, sincere advice required plz help.

I applied for my skill assessment with VETASSESS for HOMOEOPATH occupation (doc rcvd 23rd oct, positive assessment 26 feb'13).

Now the scenario is that my occupation is on CSOL schedule 2 List and currently no state list is reflecting this occupation, as it is a very rare occupation and not much in demand in australia that's why i feel it won't reflect in future too. But i have and add on qualification which i have received recently i.e MBA but not yet eligible for skill assessment to complete points and get nominated, I want to enter australia on my qualification of Homoeopath, please anybody show me a way out. I have my eligible relative living in regional area on PR but they can't sponsor me as my occupation is in Schedule 2 List not on SOL.

I complete my points i.e 65+ but currently no nominations. I myself think of few options below but don't know how to proceed.
1) Wait for lists to change (which is a very rare chance)
2) Employee sponsored nomination (but for that i have to look for an employer, is there anyway to get them to sponsor you, which i feel is too rare)?
3) Hopeful option i feel is OFF LIST nomination as i read on DIAC website that every state has 500 occupations to nominate an OFF List occupation on their sole discretion, if yes what's the criteria for it ?
4) I have heard state can nominate an occupation if you have some job offer letter for you occupation ?

I am totally confused but i don't want to loose my australian dream, help me folks on this..if anyone has some option do let me know...as the news of 'relative can't sponsor me came to me as a shock'
you can also mail me at aura.healthcare.au at gmail dot com


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hope fully ...you will get it as they already started acknowledgements for DEC applicants.
> 
> Please enter your details in following URL
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


Hi,

does it take 2 months for acknowledgement alone? So how long does it take for approval??

I shipped my application on Jan 30. It might have reached there now... But no clue.

Regards
Mohsin


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> does it take 2 months for acknowledgement alone? So how long does it take for approval??
> 
> ...


Expect to get ack email around March 20 something.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Expect to get ack email around March 20 something.



Can you write me some roles of system admin role??


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Can you write me some roles of system admin role??


what????


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Expect to get ack email around March 20 something.


Really? But in your case, it took 3 months to get the acknowledgment na...so it will be April 30..:-( such a long wait... 

hoping the quota doesn't get filled by the time i get the outcome form NSW.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> At this point my thought about NSW SS is little different than others. I suspect that those applicants who have more experience and/or have higher ielts score are getting approval first.
> 
> The new immigration system is totally different than before. Now once you put your details on EOI, all the employer groups can view your application details. Hence they give the DIAC or NSW Stat a review that these higher experienced and/or ielts scoters are more suitable for current Australian job market. On the basis of their review NSW decides which applications will get prioritised. That is why by being comparably new applicant some people are getting approval first.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Dear 5h31kh, your assumption is logical, though it is not clearly stated anywhere. Just hoping occupation ceiling wont be filled up. If so, then bad luck..because NSW relaxed the IELTS requirements to six in each band from seven, they are getting huge applications. Now, in that case if they select the best candidates according to IELTS, job experience etc then it is a matter of concern.. Red Alart!!!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Peeps, any more good news. Hope to hear more good news by next week


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Mohsin, I live in sydney. I submitted my application through an agent on 28th Nov. Still no acknowledgement mail. Im keeping my fingers crossed that something should happen by next week. Its been more than 3 months now. So in your case, I would suggest call NSW directly to find out more. All the best !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Deeps, 

I applied thru agent on 28 Nov, but NSW asked for further requirements which were finally submitted on 4th Dec 2012. So, I am assuming thats my lodgement date. I am also waiting like you. I called NSW a week ago, they said I should be getting a response in early March. So lets hope for the best !


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Mohsin, I live in sydney. I submitted my application through an agent on 28th Nov. Still no acknowledgement mail. Im keeping my fingers crossed that something should happen by next week. Its been more than 3 months now. So in your case, I would suggest call NSW directly to find out more. All the best !


Yea... I'll start calling them may be by end of March or so.... This time would be very early and they might get irritated. 

Your case took more than 3 months... Sigh! This week u'd get the response you were waiting for... Let us hope so.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi guys, i was wondering according to the requirements of NSW visa, if i get the visa approved, does that mean that i cant work outside of NSW for 2 years? even if its for like 8 months even though the company is based in NSW but the project would be in another state. do you think i need a permission letter from NSW saying that im allowed to live in another state for short period.

please advise. thanks.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

No they wont get irritated ....the reason is they hardly ask your full details when u call them...they just ask your name( may be) and just the lodgement date !! So, they just answer accordingly....and who knows u might get it earlier because for all people who applied in nov/dec, xmas break came in between...and we know in here, public offices remain closed for upto 2-3 weeks during that time !! 

Thanks anyway...I am so anxious of the result...and hopefully get the approval and PR by May-June !! As Every document is ready, I am already a TR, so I just need nomination approval thats it !! Will keep updating !!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi guys, i was wondering according to the requirements of NSW visa, if i get the visa approved, does that mean that i cant work outside of NSW for 2 years? even if its for like 8 months even though the company is based in NSW but the project would be in another state. do you think i need a permission letter from NSW saying that im allowed to live in another state for short period.
> 
> please advise. thanks.


Hi Anurag..
If you are looking for sponsership from NSW then you need to must meet the NSW condition

"If you are nominated by the NSW Government under the Skilled Nominated subclass 190 visa you are obliged to commit to live and work or study in NSW for the first two years of your time in Australia."

This mean you have to live for 2 years in NSW, that is must unless you don't have No objection document from NSW to work in some other state.

good idea for your condition is go for 189 Visa type, this way you will be free to work & live in any part of Australia.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Anurag....thats a tricky one !! My assumption is that if the job requires you to go out of NSW and you have a proof of the same, they should logically allow you. But the best bet is to call NSW and ask them. or ask any immigration lawyer or agent?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Anurag....thats a tricky one !! My assumption is that if the job requires you to go out of NSW and you have a proof of the same, they should logically allow you. But the best bet is to call NSW and ask them. or ask any immigration lawyer or agent?


Hi, the reason is Im a graduate and thinking to apply for graduate programs. and some companies have a rotation based graduate program, where they ask you to relocate to other offices for 1 year out of the 2years graduate program. as the company has a head office in NSW but they might have sites based in other states.
also, i cant apply for 189 visa as i dont have 10 points needed. i have currently 50 points excluding state sponsorship. i hope they reduce the points for 189 visa to 50 so that people can apply.
also, do you think is it a good idea to apply for 489 visa or is it just limiting my career opportunities to a limited area within NSW.
also, with regard to 190 visa, i think if the job requires me to go for 1 week or so, then it should be no problem like i dont need to ask them as they also understand that people have to go for site visits etc for the job.
please advise.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, any good news today?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all, any good news today?


This is the email reply which I received from NSW today.

Nov/Dec receipts currently being sent. Outcome letters are still being sent out for November.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> No they wont get irritated ....the reason is they hardly ask your full details when u call them...they just ask your name( may be) and just the lodgement date !! So, they just answer accordingly....and who knows u might get it earlier because for all people who applied in nov/dec, xmas break came in between...and we know in here, public offices remain closed for upto 2-3 weeks during that time !!
> 
> Thanks anyway...I am so anxious of the result...and hopefully get the approval and PR by May-June !! As Every document is ready, I am already a TR, so I just need nomination approval thats it !! Will keep updating !!


Thank you for valuable info. Dr.Oz  I applied in mid Dec , I met all the conditions by NSW, till now no response from them. I was in confusion. now I am bit relief with the news you provide.


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am living in Vic, and seeking for state sponsorship, of course I am trying for Vic nomination fisrt hand. I find NSW's nomination a lot easier and less stringent compared to Vic's one (no experience required, IELTS with the least of 6s instead of 7s, no offer of employment required if you are from other states- just optional...), I just wonder what are the assessing criteria exactly? it is not really specified in the website of the state of NSW.
Thank you


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am living in Vic, and seeking for state sponsorship, of course I am trying for Vic nomination fisrt hand. I find NSW's nomination a lot easier and less stringent compared to Vic's one (no experience required, IELTS with the least of 6s instead of 7s, no offer of employment required if you are from other states- just optional...), I just wonder what are the assessing criteria exactly? it is not really specified in the website of the state of NSW.
> Thank you


For NSW state sponsorship, you need to fulfill the following three criteria:
(1) Assessment from relevant assessing authority.
(2) IELTS at least six in each band or IELTS requirement of the relevant assessing authority.
(3) Your occupation should be listed in the NSW occupation list.

The assessing criteria are mentioned in NSW website. See the following links:
Skills in demand - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Those are very minimum eligibility requirements clearly seen from all states' sponsorships. Satisfying those does not guarantee a nomination. To me, NSW has least stringent requirements but not sure that seems to be easier to get approved. NSW is welcoming all qualified applicants perhaps.
I was more concerned about other criteria such as commitment to living in the state, financial status, just to name few.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Those are very minimum eligibility requirements clearly seen from all states' sponsorships. Satisfying those does not guarantee a nomination. To me, NSW has least stringent requirements but not sure that seems to be easier to get approved. NSW is welcoming all qualified applicants perhaps.
> I was more concerned about other criteria such as commitment to living in the state, financial status, just to name few.


Well commitment to stay in the state for 2 years is quite a big one, as 2 years is certainly not a short period of time. Also, the fact that many people are applying directly through 189 visa rather than 190 visa as then they are free to stay anywhere in Australia which gives them broad opportunities to look at for jobs. I think other states should also decrease their requirements for 190 visa.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

I think everything will be clear if you go through the NSW website. Commitment to living in the state is same as other states i.e. you have to live first 2 years in NSW. For NSW state sponsorship, you need not mention your financial status. Many people are getting NSW state sponsorship and many others are waiting to get NSW state sponsorship. Following link is helpful to get this idea:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15

Also see the following thread of this forum if you want to know more:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> I think everything will be clear if you go through the NSW website. Commitment to living in the state is same as other states i.e. you have to live first 2 years in NSW. For NSW state sponsorship, you need not mention your financial status. Many people are getting NSW state sponsorship and many others are waiting to get NSW state sponsorship. Following link is helpful to get this idea:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15
> 
> Also see the following thread of this forum if you want to know more:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship.html


 tuandm2013 : greenbangla clearly explained everything. Just go through the NSW's web and proceed accordingly and you will be fine. No worries. 

Cheers


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> tuandm2013 : greenbangla clearly explained everything. Just go through the NSW's web and proceed accordingly and you will be fine. No worries.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your advice, 
I currently got 55 points and for sure need to go thru 190 club, 
I am just now waiting to get the skill assessment outcome to be able to lodge SS application. 
Actually i have been living in Vic for over 2 years, and my first choice of all is to apply for Vic SS. NSW SS is the backup plan, of course my commitment to Vic is more obvious coz I do not need to relocate my family at all, it will make my life a lot easier. In worst scenario, I would not mind moving to NSW. 
One thing is that how soon I have to relocate to NSW after the 190 visa has been granted, can I defer the relocation for 6months or so? say I need another 6 months to finish my study here in Vic. I know I might have got a chance for Vic nomination at that time, but just wanna hope for the best and plan for the worst !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Ram, Looking at the excel, do not think NSW have done anything form 28th Feb onwards..don't know whats going on?? 3months is a very long time....hopefully someone will get thru in this week !!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this Anurag !!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

ur welcome Mr. Rahul....will keeep u all updated when I hear something....I might call NSW again..tomorrow...or May be DIAC as...I am getting impatient now....my agent said wait till early March..its 5th tomorrow...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> ur welcome Mr. Rahul....will keeep u all updated when I hear something....I might call NSW again..tomorrow...or May be DIAC as...I am getting impatient now....my agent said wait till early March..its 5th tomorrow...


Have you received your Ack. letter? Im still waiting for mine. When did u submit your application?


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

What's happening? Still no ack nor approvals in March..


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

there is another excel sheet which seems to have more updated info..

http://https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...CdXFxU3c#gid=0

i am still waiting on an update from NSW .. Does anyone know if the 12 week period is inclusive of the 2 week holiday period they had during Christmas period.. Because if it is I am in so much trouble!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> there is another excel sheet which seems to have more updated info..
> 
> ...


The link that you've provided is a dead link.
Cheers


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone got a link for Victoria ?


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> Anyone got a link for Victoria ?


Simple google search would have done it . Here you go - Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Simple google search would have done it . Here you go - Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria


I meant the doc sheet containing 190 visa applications in Vic and their streams, i saw NSW's one which is very useful


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

tuandm2013 said:


> I meant the doc sheet containing 190 visa applications in Vic and their streams, i saw NSW's one which is very useful


oh! then I misread it. Sorry for that


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

just received acknowledgement today =)
fingercross now for approval


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

mandl said:


> just received acknowledgement today =)
> fingercross now for approval


Hello Mandal , Congratulations !
Please update excel sheet (please ignore if already done)

Please let us know your time lines....

Application Received in office :
Ack date :


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations mandl!!!


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

thanks guys=)
have already updated the excel worksheet with the name mandy

my application was received on 7/12/2012


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

mandl said:


> thanks guys=)
> have already updated the excel worksheet with the name mandy
> 
> my application was received on 7/12/2012


Congrations man!!


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear experts,
I need your support for 489 visa, I am Electronic instrumentation technician by trade (342315), and I checked nsw state are not sponsoring the Electronic instrumentation technician trade, but they are sponsoring other trade , say electronic engineering technician(312412 ) & electronic equipment traders worker(342313 ). 
I have my experience certificated in the title of engineering technician and my nature of job related to industrial Instrumentation, electronic and electrical. Can I go for TRA assessment with electronic engineering technician (312412) or electronic equipment trader’s worker (342313) trade?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

What a awesome day it was yesterday with 4 approval and 4 acknowledgement from the spreadsheet. 
Hope today also we will see some positive outcome from NSW.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> What a awesome day it was yesterday with 4 approval and 4 acknowledgement from the spreadsheet.
> Hope today also we will see some positive outcome from NSW.


yes, i can see Morven also got approval. Hey Morven !! what took it 4 months mate?


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats to those who have got positive outcome..could you tell me how did you get the approval letter ..is it via mail or e-mail?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

It is clearly understandable from the spreadsheet that NSW is now processing according to the date of receiving the application, which is a very positive sign. 
There are three people, who I think already got approval, and they are 'mascus', 'Riyaz' and 'comwiz_y2k'.
I would request all of you, if you read this, please replay with your latest updates.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, I found our spreadsheet a little difficult to find things.
Hence I have created my own. It is simple, less columns.
It is exactly identical, but in this one noone can edit.
As I am checking all the threads every hours, I can make sure that this excel sheet
is always up to date. Here is the link, if you like, you can have a look-----
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dHM2QXUyTkIzQkhZQ3ZzME9lcEdSbkE&rm=full#gid=0


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

I wrote to NSW folks a few days back got a standard reply from them. It said it will take 2 to 4 weeks for the outcome/result letter after the applicant receives ack and file number. 

Can ppl who hv rcvd the outcome/result email validate this.. is this true..?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

omapte said:


> I wrote to NSW folks a few days back got a standard reply from them. It said it will take 2 to 4 weeks for the outcome/result letter after the applicant receives ack and file number.
> 
> Can ppl who hv rcvd the outcome/result email validate this.. is this true..?



I guess, in that case Ompate , you are completing your 4 weeks by 11th of March....
so , positively, you should get result by end of this week ?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> I guess, in that case Ompate , you are completing your 4 weeks by 11th of March....
> so , positively, you should get result by end of this week ?


I think NSW have increased their speed of processing applications. Hopefully they start with Jan applications soon.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Do they have any quota for each individual occupation as 90% of the applications are related to ICT occupations. So it would quite unfair to allocate all their quota for Visas to ICT occupations people only as then the purpose of Skilled Migration would not be utilised properly.

I am not sure either why only ICT occupations people are applying in huge numbers?? Anyone can shed light on this. I think Australia/NSW needs a mixture of people not just few occupations....


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

This is not fair. Someone has deleted my details off the old excel sheet!!


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

@5h31kh It seems like Developer Programmers are overwritten as Software Engineers in your new spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

praet0r1an said:


> @5h31kh It seems like Developer Programmers are overwritten as Software Engineers in your new spreadsheet. Thanks!


Thanks for letting me know. What is the difference between Developer programmer and Software engineer? I can see they both got the same ANZCO 2613.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the excel. Can you change my documents received date from 4/12/12 to 29/11/12. I checked with my agent they told me the wrong date earlier. Also, I still have not got any ack mail. I called NSW..they said another 1-2 weeks. Fingers crossed. If my date is 29/11/12, it should come thru very soon as according to this excel they have reached till this date. NSW confirmed the same that they are in from mid nov to late nov at the moment !!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys,

I got invitation from NSW.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congrats Gupta!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Thanks for letting me know. What is the difference between Developer programmer and Software engineer? I can see they both got the same ANZCO 2613.


The codes are different.. 261312 for Developer Programmer & 261313 for Software Engineer.. ANZCO group might be the same(2613), but we still might wanna know which ones got approval first at the same submission date in the same ANZCO group.


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congrats!


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congrats Gupta Ji ! May success flow in you way:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congrats Brahma. you have waited for long. congrats once again..


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

omapte said:


> Congrats Brahma. you have waited for long. congrats once again..


I would rather say that I waited for very very looooong for Invitation... I applied for SA SS in July and got rejection in October because of stupidity of my agent.. Then I filed my case on my own and applied for NSW SS.. 

Within all this period I appeared for IELTS 5 times and always left with margin of .5 in one or other module.

So after approx 8.5 months I got this much awaited invitation..

Now lets see whats next in store for me.. Fingers crossed and preparing documents for VISA filing...


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> I would rather say that I waited for very very looooong for Invitation... I applied for SA SS in July and got rejection in October because of stupidity of my agent.. Then I filed my case on my own and applied for NSW SS..
> 
> Within all this period I appeared for IELTS 5 times and always left with margin of .5 in one or other module.
> 
> ...


Hi mates:

I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship which will cost me $300 since I'm an offshore applicant.

1. Now the question is how long does it takes to get NSW nomination?

2. Also is it the right time to apply for state sponsorship? Since from July immigration policy may change? So will I get enough time to complete state sponsorship and get successful invite from EOI before July?

3.Besides What happens if NSW removes my profession from their state nomination list when my application is in process? Will they process my application further? Is there any selection criteria? I'm just trying to understand my chances of getting state sponsorship since I'll have to spend $300.

I'll be applying as Developer Programmer and without state sponsorship I scored 55 points with band 6.5 in IELTS.

What is the right thing to do at this point of time? Try get 7 in IELTS and apply for 189 or wait and see what happens in coming July?

Thanks.


----------



## prakash_c (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi Buddies,

I've applied for NSW on Nov 14th(They received the documents on Nov 14th). As of now I haven't received any acknowledgement. I've seen in this forum lot of people who has applied later are receiving acknowledgement. I'm confused.

Is there any one who has applied some time in Nov 1st or 2nd week and haven't received any acknowledgement. I'm worried it seems I'm the only one.

Regards
Prakash


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

prakash_c said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> I've applied for NSW on Nov 14th(They received the documents on Nov 14th). As of now I haven't received any acknowledgement. I've seen in this forum lot of people who has applied later are receiving acknowledgement. I'm confused.
> 
> ...


You may give them a call and verify


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

prakash_c said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> I've applied for NSW on Nov 14th(They received the documents on Nov 14th). As of now I haven't received any acknowledgement. I've seen in this forum lot of people who has applied later are receiving acknowledgement. I'm confused.
> 
> ...


You should contact NSW immediately. you can find contact details in Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## prakash_c (Mar 7, 2013)

I mailed them yesterday below is the response I've received from them.

NSW is currently receipting applications received in Nov/Dec.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

prakash_c said:


> Hi Buddies,
> 
> I've applied for NSW on Nov 14th(They received the documents on Nov 14th). As of now I haven't received any acknowledgement. I've seen in this forum lot of people who has applied later are receiving acknowledgement. I'm confused.
> 
> ...



Prakash, 
I think you should immd. call/write to them. My docs reached the NSW guys on the 15/Nov/12 and I got the receipt/ack on 11Feb. I wrote to them once sometime in January. Did the same thing for the outcome/result of the application. and they came up with a some answer atleast.. so i think you should tal/wrtie to them


----------



## freaqzilla (Aug 6, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Hi mates:
> 
> I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship which will cost me $300 since I'm an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am in pretty similar situation...so looking forward to the answer.
getting confused...Senior members, plz reply. 
Thanks


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW.


Congratulation bro.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

praet0r1an said:


> The codes are different.. 261312 for Developer Programmer & 261313 for Software Engineer.. ANZCO group might be the same(2613), but we still might wanna know which ones got approval first at the same submission date in the same ANZCO group.


Thanks. I will fix that soon.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Hi mates:
> 
> I'm planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship which will cost me $300 since I'm an offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Please read inline


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

omapte said:


> Please read inline


Hi omapte,


Can you let me know where can we see the currently remaining number for 261313? And according to your exp what would be the estimated time for the remaining 1700 to be completed?


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Heartiest Congratulations Mr Gupta....just for curiosity i would like to know what stupid thing ur agent did in SA sponsorship in ur case? I have lodgd thru an agent too...just bit worried !! thanks


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Mr Gupta....just for curiosity i would like to know what stupid thing ur agent did in SA sponsorship in ur case? I have lodgd thru an agent too...just bit worried !! thanks


While applying for SA SS, applicant need to select only SA in EOI but my agent has select more then one state.. and SA has rejected my application..
As you are applying through agent, ask for PDF of EOI.. There you can confirm what your agent has filled in.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> While applying for SA SS, applicant need to select only SA in EOI but my agent has select more then one state.. and SA has rejected my application..
> As you are applying through agent, ask for PDF of EOI.. There you can confirm what your agent has filled in.


Thank you for you valuable info gupta ji


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

omapte said:


> Prakash,
> I think you should immd. call/write to them. My docs reached the NSW guys on the 15/Nov/12 and I got the receipt/ack on 11Feb. I wrote to them once sometime in January. Did the same thing for the outcome/result of the application. and they came up with a some answer atleast.. so i think you should tal/wrtie to them



Hello Ompate,
What is your name in excel sheet ?

As per one response, they started with Mid nov to end Nov result letters , so may be you will get your result by end of next week. or next to next week maximum...if you have acknowledgement.


----------



## alpha1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

do u guys notice on the spread sheet 2 ppl delievered theri documents in Jan got their Ack??


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Hi omapte,
> 
> 
> Can you let me know where can we see the currently remaining number for 261313? And according to your exp what would be the estimated time for the remaining 1700 to be completed?


Hi Srikanth,

You can see them in the skillselect wesite in the reports Tab. the current list was published on 18/Feb. so by now another 500 must hv gone. there is another round going to happen on March 18th so its anyone's guess.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Ompate,
> What is your name in excel sheet ?
> 
> As per one response, they started with Mid nov to end Nov result letters , so may be you will get your result by end of next week. or next to next week maximum...if you have acknowledgement.


search for Om in the spreadsheet.
as you can see my docs reached NSW on the 15th of Nov. and I wrote to them lastweek and got a reply saying i will get result letter in 2-4 weeks after i get ack. I got ack/receipt on the 11-feb, so i guess i might hear something from them by end of next week.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

omapte said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> You can see them in the skillselect wesite in the reports Tab. the current list was published on 18/Feb. so by now another 500 must hv gone. there is another round going to happen on March 18th so its anyone's guess.


Hi Om,

Thanks for the info. Just saw that the remaining are around 1700 for 2613. My docs were received by them on 7th Jan. So seems like its one more month for acknowledgement to be received. Looks like on an average around 500 invitations are being sent every month

Srikanth.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Om,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just saw that the remaining are around 1700 for 2613. My docs were received by them on 7th Jan. So seems like its one more month for acknowledgement to be received. Looks like on an average around 500 invitations are being sent every month
> 
> Srikanth.


can you plz. provide me the link to check no. of visa available


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> can you plz. provide me the link to check no. of visa available


Hi Rahul

It's under the reports section of the skillselect site in occupation ceilings.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank u so much i would keep this in mind


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Dependant IELTS*

Hello Every1,

I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


well if the dependent is over 18 he/she must give IELTS and get the minimum band otherwise for each of them you will have to pay huge dollars approx 4000 per head.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

nazarwaheed said:


> well if the dependent is over 18 he/she must give IELTS and get the minimum band otherwise for each of them you will have to pay huge dollars approx 4000 per head.




Thanks for the quick reply.

I was ignorant of this fact... I have already received the ack .. and waiting for the invite.. at what stage do they ask the spouse score ?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

satishkumar432 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I was ignorant of this fact... I have already received the ack .. and waiting for the invite.. at what stage do they ask the spouse score ?


yes satish you may update the excel as help for others to get an idea 

moreover the score is needed when you apply for the visa


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


Hi satish,
If you are processing through 489 visa , your wife degree qualification in english medium then no need for IELST.


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

nazarwaheed said:


> yes satish you may update the excel as help for others to get an idea
> 
> moreover the score is needed when you apply for the visa




Sure..Can you pls post the link ?


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

balajivellai said:


> Hi satish,
> If you are processing through 489 visa , your wife degree qualification in english medium then no need for IELST.




Thanks for the reply...

Currently I am applying for 190.... Hw abt it ?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any good news for this week start?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Thanks for the reply...
> 
> Currently I am applying for 190.... Hw abt it ?



I have the same q? as satish

I need to ask about dependents.? Is it necessary for my wife to appear and clear IELTS..? if yes what scores are accepted..? Have you seen any such question in the application anywhere.?


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Experts,
been submitting my papers To NSW since 17'th -Dec-2012 with no response till now ,anyone have their email so i can drop them asking about the status.
Thanks,


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

mino said:


> Dear Experts,
> been submitting my papers To NSW since 17'th -Dec-2012 with no response till now ,anyone have their email so i can drop them asking about the status.
> Thanks,


[email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mino (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks Ram.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS. Does the dependant also require to take IELTS ? Is it mandatory?


No, its not necessary for your dependent to sit for IELTS. 

You must provide one of the following for your dependent :

-- IELTS having a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components. 

-- evidence that your dependent has a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

-- evidence that your dependent has completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

mino said:


> Dear Experts,
> been submitting my papers To NSW since 17'th -Dec-2012 with no response till now ,anyone have their email so i can drop them asking about the status.
> Thanks,



Please be patient until 17th of March.
Current NSW processing time frame is 3 months for ACK.

So, I suggest you to not disturb them.
I'm Dec 19th candidate, and I should wait until 19th of March as well.

Regards


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine was lodged sometime in December 1st week or 2nd week, not sure an agent is doing this for me. I havent heard anything yet...It's been over three months now...Am a little worried...Applied to NSW state migration .... Systems Administrator..


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Please be patient until 17th of March.
> Current NSW processing time frame is 3 months for ACK.
> 
> So, I suggest you to not disturb them.
> ...


Thank you for valuable information, I also submitted on 18th Dec, can i except by
end of march bro?


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Thank you for valuable information, I also submitted on 18th Dec, can i except by
> end of march bro?


This is of course only guess bro,
but I really hope so!

Next Monday should be our day


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Mates!
This forum seems to be interesting.. just joined!
Even I have applied for NSW-SS and My documents have been received by NSW on Jan 7th.

I am still waiting for acknowledgement.
Can anybody suggest the approximate date of ack/EOI selection?

Appreciate your help. thank you.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> This is of course only guess bro,
> but I really hope so!
> 
> Next Monday should be our day



Hope brother, Even I am waiting eagerly


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Mates!
> This forum seems to be interesting.. just joined!
> Even I have applied for NSW-SS and My documents have been received by NSW on Jan 7th.
> 
> ...


It is excepted that it will take 12-16 week processing time. go through the below given link for excel sheet created by seniors of this forum. plz do fill you details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Mates!
> This forum seems to be interesting.. just joined!
> Even I have applied for NSW-SS and My documents have been received by NSW on Jan 7th.
> 
> ...


You may need to prepare yourself for a long wait. NSW is in the process of clearing Nov applications still. I had to wait for close to 3 months for ACK and another month thereafter for an invite though my docs reached in 2nd week of Nov.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Mates!
> This forum seems to be interesting.. just joined!
> Even I have applied for NSW-SS and My documents have been received by NSW on Jan 7th.
> 
> ...


Hi smartbenny,

Looks like both of us are on the same timelines. Even my docs reached on 7th jan. We can expect to receive an ack by 7th april at least. 

Srikanth.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Hi smartbenny,
> 
> Looks like both of us are on the same timelines. Even my docs reached on 7th jan. We can expect to receive an ack by 7th april at least.
> 
> Srikanth.


has NSW started sending out Ack. letter for 2nd week of Dec applicants?


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> has NSW started sending out Ack. letter for 2nd week of Dec applicants?


Not sure anurag. Anyone from December pool should answer if they have received an ack at least.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> has NSW started sending out Ack. letter for 2nd week of Dec applicants?


not yet, i think they are still finishing last week or november applicants, but i see a few first week of december applicants have received an ack email already.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Team,
Iam planning to apply for NSW SS.
Iam presently ready with all my docs.
But lately i heard that, as i have included a dependent(my wife),
I need to get my wife's IELTS,Educations and WOrk documents attested.
Is this required for the NSW SS?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

mino said:


> Dear Experts,
> been submitting my papers To NSW since 17'th -Dec-2012 with no response till now ,anyone have their email so i can drop them asking about the status.
> Thanks,


mino someone in our list of 7th dec got ack 2 days ago so i suggest you to wait 10 more days before you make any query


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Team,
> Iam planning to apply for NSW SS.
> Iam presently ready with all my docs.
> But lately i heard that, as i have included a dependent(my wife),
> ...


no need for docs of your spouse dear. go ahead. there is a checklist. just follow that


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys.. I called up the NSW people yesterday as it has now been 12 weeks. They have advised me to wait another 2 weeks..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Any good news guys? Or we have to wait again for the April first week?
It seems like NSW pace up at the very beginning of every months.


----------



## ck1988 (Mar 11, 2013)

​
Hi Guys.. 
I am in a big dilemma.. I could really use your help and expert advice.. My situation is as stated below:
Me and my partner came to Australia on our individual student visas in 2008. I completed my studies in 2010 and my parter was still studying. Instead of getting his visa extended, I put him as a defacto on my TR application. Since my occupation is not on the skills list, I could not apply for PR and hence I was waiting for him to complete his studies. He finally completed his studies in July 2012 and has been appearing for IELTS since then but with no luck in reading. So, we finally applied for NSW SS in December mid. We have not received our acknowledgement letter yet, leave alone a result, which I can understand is quite normal for everyone at the moment. Our problem though is that our visa expires in May 2013- just another 2 months- so I am now panicking. I have applied for a course at the moment as I dont want to leave the country and sell all my household items and can apply for a student visa in the worst of the circumstances. Now I need to pay $4000 to enrol in the course if I take up March semester by the end of this week. My question is do you guys think it would be better for me if we actually wait for the same and in case nothing works out apply for a student visa for the July semester in May before my visa expires? Would that let me go on a bridging visa till the time my student visa or PR- whichever is first- is approved? Or should I just join Uni right now to be on a safer side. 
I called up NSW people yesterday and they have advised to wait another 2 weeks for the receipt of the acknowledgement. 
I am so confused. Any feedback would be much appreciated.
Kindly help.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Team,
> Iam planning to apply for NSW SS.
> Iam presently ready with all my docs.
> But lately i heard that, as i have included a dependent(my wife),
> ...


No document of your partner is required at this stage for NSW SS..

You should rather hurry and send your docs to NSW..


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Presenting a simplest version of our spreadsheet, where you can short, filter and compare
in a pretty first way. 
Any suggestion for improvement are appreciated in advanced--

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dHM2QXUyTkIzQkhZQ3ZzME9lcEdSbkE&rm=full#gid=0


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

does anyone know who is 'cutehallian' from pakistan ??

need to be in touch with you mate. I am a Hallian myself.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hi guys.. I called up the NSW people yesterday as it has now been 12 weeks. They have advised me to wait another 2 weeks..


When did you applied yaar? My self i applied on 18th dec, document reached them on 24 dec 2012. When can I except?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> When did you applied yaar? My self i applied on 18th dec, document reached them on 24 dec 2012. When can I except?


give it until March 24 to hear of your ack email.
mine reached Nov 23 and i got my ack email 12 weeks later on feb 24th, now waiting for approval (usually 4 weeks AFTER getting ack email).


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> give it until March 24 to hear of your ack email.
> mine reached Nov 23 and i got my ack email 12 weeks later on feb 24th, now waiting for approval (usually 4 weeks AFTER getting ack email).


Thank you Bro., for providing valuable information


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I got a small doubt.
Is it that before applying (not considering the 5 points from state sponsorship) to SS one should have 60 points.








Or is it that one should add 5 points from SS to reach 60 

I presently have 55 points without Adding 5 points given by SS.

Please advice


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a small doubt.
> Is it that before applying (not considering the 5 points from state sponsorship) to SS one should have 60 points.
> ...


If you have 55 points you can go ahead and apply for SS. After SS is approved your total can then be 60.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Can anyone let me know the visa costs involved after we get the invite. I still did not get the ack  but curious to know the various costs involved until we get the visa confirmed.

Thanks in advance.

Srikanth.


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello people.. I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 21st Dec 12 waiting for acknowledgement. My consultant now tells me that in the ACS assessment done for me via RPL the education is not endorsed so NSW won't accept my application. Just checking if anyone have heard the same. Let me know.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Can anyone let me know the visa costs involved after we get the invite. I still did not get the ack  but curious to know the various costs involved until we get the visa confirmed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Srikanth.


VISA will cost AUD 3060..


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Hello people.. I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 21st Dec 12 waiting for acknowledgement. My consultant now tells me that in the ACS assessment done for me via RPL the education is not endorsed so NSW won't accept my application. Just checking if anyone have heard the same. Let me know.


I think you consultant is half knowledge or may be trying to demand more money . there is no such rule in Australia Immigration Rules. Once ACS is gave positive response that it is final. .


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Hello people.. I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 21st Dec 12 waiting for acknowledgement. My consultant now tells me that in the ACS assessment done for me via RPL the education is not endorsed so NSW won't accept my application. Just checking if anyone have heard the same. Let me know.


Not true. Be assured there is no such rule. I have done ACS via RPL and applied for NSW. Got the invite last week. Just chill and give a mouthful to the consultant so that he wont come back with such stuff ever again


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> no need for docs of your spouse dear. go ahead. there is a checklist. just follow that


Thank u dude.

I sent my docs by courier yest.

Now it totally wait and watch.

Iam scared as this SS takes tym,by the time the result comes the occupation sealing may be done or it may be july(where rules change)


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> Not true. Be assured there is no such rule. I have done ACS via RPL and applied for NSW. Got the invite last week. Just chill and give a mouthful to the consultant so that he wont come back with such stuff ever again


Thanks Jaik2012, This was very much confusing. What he told me was in the ACS letter, generally for IT background education there is the Educational qualification endorsement saying - This degree is considered equivalent to Ausi Degree blah blah..which generally for RPL candidates dont appear. He has told he will get back to me. I think i have to give him some dose .
Keeping my fingers crossed atleast to get the ack soon .


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Everyone...

I called NSW yesterday...they told they are processing early December..should not be very long now....i have been waiting for 14 weeks as well now...because they have been inundated with huge applications...they said sometimes they may not even send an ackgmnt letter...and just the final outcome....so we have to be bit more patient I guess...!!


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh that's progress in itself....Playing the waiting game..


----------



## thewalker (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey Guys, 

I send an enquiry email to biz migration regarding my application progress. They replied me but am wondering how does the acknowledge looks like?? Can anyone post their acknowledgement letter or sample acknowledgement letter?? I did submitted my application on 4th Dec but didn't received any response yet.

Regards,

Walker


----------



## vendorfinanceinstitute (Mar 13, 2013)

You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

hi all,

Anyone with outcome/result letter/email this week..?


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

hi walker im in the same boat.Lodgmnt date same as urs still waiting ....u mite not even get an acknowledvemnt letter at all as told by nsw to my agent. but check with nsw if in doubt.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

tijujoyse said:


> Oh that's progress in itself....Playing the waiting game..


yup so bored of this waiting game...but yes u r rt atleast we hv reached this far thnk god


----------



## thewalker (Mar 13, 2013)

*Thank you Dr.OZ*



Dr.Oz said:


> hi walker im in the same boat.Lodgmnt date same as urs still waiting ....u mite not even get an acknowledvemnt letter at all as told by nsw to my agent. but check with nsw if in doubt.


Yeah I did enquired them....but they were not clear enough.Whats going on with IT People?? Is it comparatively slower than Accountants.......??


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> Not true. Be assured there is no such rule. I have done ACS via RPL and applied for NSW. Got the invite last week. Just chill and give a mouthful to the consultant so that he wont come back with such stuff ever again


Well said brother  Some consultant just to make money they will just miss guide the people.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

thewalker said:


> Yeah I did enquired them....but they were not clear enough.Whats going on with IT People?? Is it comparatively slower than Accountants.......??[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi WALKER....I went to to Martin Place NSW office where I saw a big Bin in which thay had all the received post for the day...My agent told that they enquired NSW, they are inundated by huge response. Its not clear how they are processing. Occupation wise? Lodgement Date wise..So Do Not worry...whether accountant / IT occupation ..if there is a demand , they will invite u. Besides, do not be disheartened to see ur case progress just by the excel...because remember its just from bloggers of this site... mostly Offshore/ Onshore Indians....but people from all walks of life have applied....Excel is just a rough guide but undoubtedly a great way to know that you are not alone in this wait and watch game!! ..:clap2:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys. The migration report for March 4 is up on skillselect. The thing is they've only issued 794 invitations for 189 (out of 950) and 43 for 489 (out of 50). There are only 3 months left in this fiscal year. Any ideas on how the government will fill its migration planning levels? Is there any chance of the pass mark being reduced to 55?
Abhishek


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I heard they may reduce to 55 according to short fall of migration


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Any idea as to when that might happen?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

from july


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh right. That'd be sweet


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> from july


Is this ur assumption or you have some reference of this information?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> I heard they may reduce to 55 according to short fall of migration


Is that for SS or general yaar?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I got reference by many wel known agent *not in India but in Australia as well*


----------



## eddieros (May 17, 2011)

I am a bit confused concerning the SS. 
Am I supposed to apply for SS before or after I have recieved an EOI invitation? The NSW SS expires after 90 days, and I don´t know if I will get an invitation in the April, May or?
I am not aware about the SS expire days in VIC, SA and Queensland, which I am also interested to settle in as I have stated in my EOI.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

eddieros said:


> I am a bit confused concerning the SS.
> Am I supposed to apply for SS before or after I have recieved an EOI invitation? The NSW SS expires after 90 days, and I don´t know if I will get an invitation in the April, May or?
> I am not aware about the SS expire days in VIC, SA and Queensland, which I am also interested to settle in as I have stated in my EOI.


Ok. first things first, the invitation for a 190 or a State sponsored 489 is only issued when the state has approved your sponsorship application (when I say sponsored, I mean attaching a successful sponsorship outcome against your EOI number). As for the expiry date of SS invitation; from my observation of what the thread seniors have gone through in their NSW SS application, the invitation from Skillselect for a 190/489 is automated and hardly takes any time (in some cases, it comes in the same day the sponsorship is approved). Have your applied for SS already? If you havent, I'd urge you to put it in ASAP
Hope this helps you out
Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## eddieros (May 17, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ok. first things first, the invitation for a 190 or a State sponsored 489 is only issued when the state has approved your sponsorship application (when I say sponsored, I mean attaching a successful sponsorship outcome against your EOI number). As for the expiry date of SS invitation; from my observation of what the thread seniors have gone through in their NSW SS application, the invitation from Skillselect for a 190/489 is automated and hardly takes any time (in some cases, it comes in the same day the sponsorship is approved). Have your applied for SS already? If you havent, I'd urge you to put it in ASAP
> Hope this helps you out
> Cheers
> Abhishek


Ok thanks. I found the information yesterday and now I have applied for SS in SA. It just sounded confusing with up to 12 weeks processing time for a SS that are valid for 90 days. After that there are a 60 day window for the visa application.
I have a another question. One of my dependants did only get 4,0 5,0 4,0 5,0 that is 4,5 overall in the IELTS. According to booklet 6 is it the overall band score that counts, even if she just did 4,0 in listening and writing. Does anyone understand it differently?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys.. Those of you who have received acknowledgement could you tell me what time AEST time is it sent or is it different fir every individual.. I am so nervous. I sent my docs on 14th dec n havent received anything in the mail. To make situation worse my visa expires soon!!


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for SS on 19/12 and so far have not got any acknowledgement e-mail from NSW trade and investment centre.
Just wondering if anyone had any approval's for the applications placed in December??

A bit worried as my visa expires soon...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for SS on 19/12 and so far have not got any acknowledgement e-mail from NSW trade and investment centre.
> Just wondering if anyone had any approval's for the applications placed in December??
> ...


Hey Sid, 
I am in the same boat as you !! when does your visa expire?


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

Expires on 19/04..

What about urs??


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

oh mine is a little later.. on the 12/05


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sid7834 said:


> Expires on 19/04..
> 
> What about urs??


Are you guys on a student visa? I'm on it too and my one expires on the 28/04


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Are you guys on a student visa? I'm on it too and my one expires on the 28/04


Hi Abhishek,

I am on a TR(485). I spoke to my migration agent and he mentioned that approx all the november applications have been approved, and the dept is now starting to work on Dec Applications now.

My application has been sitting for almost 12 weeks and no acknowledgement yet..

Hope it comes out soon..

To all,
Is anyone(Nov Applicants) waiting for their application to be approved ???


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> I am on a TR(485). I spoke to my migration agent and he mentioned that approx all the november applications have been approved, and the dept is now starting to work on Dec Applications now.
> 
> ...


Yep.got ack on 18th feb..it has been 1 month now,stilll waitting for outcoome..

Those who got the approvals could yu shed some light on the timelines pls


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> I am on a TR(485). I spoke to my migration agent and he mentioned that approx all the november applications have been approved, and the dept is now starting to work on Dec Applications now.
> 
> ...


I called NSW again today, they said 90% applications are being processed date wise ....first come first serve basis. And they are processing early DEC applications now. So If you are NOV applicant, U must call them urgently and find out whats happening. If ur visa expiring u should tell them, may be they can process it faster, but not sure. I also clarified how come people in mid or late dec being approvals first...he told only urgent cases / cases with special considerations ( like if they loosing points because of age ) etc are being processed earlier !! Hope its helpful


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Have you found any progress from 14 until now?
It seems that there was only 3 approval last week in the spreadsheet.

If it only processes 3 approval each week, it will take years to finish Nov and Dec application.

What are they doing now?

Is there anyone who knows a bit of responses from Gov?


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I got an email from nsw. That's just an aknowledgment for my application which received there on 8 Jan. there is no sign of application number in the email. But they wrote that the proccessing time may take up to 12 weeks.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

But it seems government is slow now. it has small amount of outcomes in last week. Hope they are still running to catch up their promise 'up to 12 weeks'.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from nsw. That's just an aknowledgment for my application which received there on 8 Jan. there is no sign of application number in the email. But they wrote that the proccessing time may take up to 12 weeks.



hello buddy

First of all congratulations on receiving ACK 

But how come they didn't give file number?? that i am


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> hello buddy
> 
> First of all congratulations on receiving ACK
> 
> But how come they didn't give file number?? that i am


I'm confused about it too, I looked over it more than 5 times and didn't notice any file number.:confused2::confused2:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> I'm confused about it too, I looked over it more than 5 times and didn't notice any file number.:confused2::confused2:


hmmm... 

Did you send any email to them recently asking for status etc ???


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Did you send any email to them recently asking for status etc ???


Nope , I did not ,, in January I just gave them a call and asked them about processing time. They told me it took about 12 weeks the process to be completed.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Nope , I did not ,, in January I just gave them a call and asked them about processing time. They told me it took about 12 weeks the process to be completed.


Reason whyy I asked was .. if you have sent any mail in the past , then pherhaps they might have replied to your earlier mail. But as you didnt send any email before no confusion.
Cool then it is ACK .... congratulations 


I just had convs with one of the member in another thread as well. 
here it goes... pls have a look buddy

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-314.html#post1093105


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> I called NSW again today, they said 90% applications are being processed date wise ....first come first serve basis. And they are processing early DEC applications now. So If you are NOV applicant, U must call them urgently and find out whats happening. If ur visa expiring u should tell them, may be they can process it faster, but not sure. I also clarified how come people in mid or late dec being approvals first...he told only urgent cases / cases with special considerations ( like if they loosing points because of age ) etc are being processed earlier !! Hope its helpful



I think I should talk to them now. No point writing emails.
I have got ack on the 11th of Feb. but not result email as yet. My doc reached them on 15th Nov.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Yep.got ack on 18th feb..it has been 1 month now,stilll waitting for outcoome..
> 
> Those who got the approvals could yu shed some light on the timelines pls


i am waiting since 11th Feb so its 5 weeks now.. no outcome letter/email.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from nsw. That's just an aknowledgment for my application which received there on 8 Jan. there is no sign of application number in the email. But they wrote that the proccessing time may take up to 12 weeks.



My application reached in NSW office on 15th March and surprisingly I got below email 3 hours back:

"This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you."

How come I got thic ACK so quick? And there's no file number as well?

Please share your views.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> My application reached in NSW office on 15th March and surprisingly I got below email 3 hours back:
> 
> "This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> ...


Oh !!!!! for me this is very strange  
Guys are waiting here for ACK from months.

I think they might have changed their procedure instead of taking long time for sending ACK, seems they have started sending ACK immeditely as confirmation telling that your docs reached their office without giving any file number.

anyways its my thinking it can be wrong also 
Btw welcome to the club.. wish you all very good luck buddy


guys... what do you think on this peculiar ACK


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

pradinlr said:


> Oh !!!!! for me this is very strange
> Guys are waiting here for ACK from months.
> 
> I think they might have changed their procedure instead of taking long time for sending ACK, seems they have started sending ACK immeditely as confirmation telling that your docs reached their office without giving any file number.
> ...


Agree to the idea they have changed there process. but the time still remains same i guess. Lets hope for the best this time shortens.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Oh !!!!! for me this is very strange
> Guys are waiting here for ACK from months.
> 
> I think they might have changed their procedure instead of taking long time for sending ACK, seems they have started sending ACK immeditely as confirmation telling that your docs reached their office without giving any file number.
> ...


Not trying to sound pessimistic, but his acknowledgement doesn't contain a receipt number. For all we know, this email just confirms that they've received the application and the actual receipt number might take 12 weeks to be generated.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Jaik2012 said:


> Not true. Be assured there is no such rule. I have done ACS via RPL and applied for NSW. Got the invite last week. Just chill and give a mouthful to the consultant so that he wont come back with such stuff ever again


Hi Jaik,

I am also accessed with ACS via RPL way and applied today for NSW nomination.
My ACS doesn't say anything about my qualifications at all and bit worried that whether NSW and DIAC consider my qualifications and give the 10 points as per the Qualification Diploma standard points.
Does anything mentioned about the your qualifications in ACS result letter?
Please shed some light on this matter.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from nsw. That's just an aknowledgment for my application which received there on 8 Jan. there is no sign of application number in the email. But they wrote that the proccessing time may take up to 12 weeks.


I would like to know whether your was a special case/did you ring NSW about your application? Also, how did you submit your application ie via Aus Post/Courier?
also, what's your occupation?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Not trying to sound pessimistic, but his acknowledgement doesn't contain a receipt number. For all we know, this email just confirms that they've received the application and the actual receipt number might take 12 weeks to be generated.


Yeah, perhaps they are doing it just to reduce the initial query of the applicants. Now that they've communicated it'll take upto 12 weeks, I won't be contacting them for next three months, hence saving their time on writing email responses.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

i really want to know, have anyone heard about any rejected applications around if the applicants satisfied the minimum requirement, like 4 six IELTS, 55 points but no work exprience and so on... cuz i just satisfied the minimum requirement, postive skills assessment, my occupation is on the list, 4 six IELTS, 55 points but without a job offer or work exprience. 

i am a bit worried that they will disapprove my appilcation


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

I got this email from NSW today.

Current processing time frame for a receipt and outcome letter is 12 weeks. No further advice is available during this time frame.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> I got this email from NSW today.
> 
> Current processing time frame for a receipt and outcome letter is 12 weeks. No further advice is available during this time frame.



When did your docs reached NSW ?
Did you send any email to them asking for status on your application ?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> When did your docs reached NSW ?
> Did you send any email to them asking for status on your application ?


14th Jan

Yes, I emailed them asking the status of my application but haven't got any specific reply from them about my application rather a general reply about all applications and their timeframe.

I hope NSW speeds up with their processing time as waiting for 3 months is too long!


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Not trying to sound pessimistic, but his acknowledgement doesn't contain a receipt number. For all we know, this email just confirms that they've received the application and the actual receipt number might take 12 weeks to be generated.


Agree, unfortunately (or fortunately to an extent) this seems to be the new standard.


----------



## kishoreg (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys,
I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today. 

My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


Yikes, 3 months then 1 month! Congrats tho!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> I'm confused about it too, I looked over it more than 5 times and didn't notice any file number.:confused2::confused2:


then its not an ack email without the file number
never had i had an email from nsw saying that they have received my application AND saying that it will take 12 weeks from the date of submission etc...


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> 14th Jan
> 
> Yes, I emailed them asking the status of my application but haven't got any specific reply from them about my application rather a general reply about all applications and their timeframe.
> 
> I hope NSW speeds up with their processing time as waiting for 3 months is too long!


well i have been waiting more than three months just to get an ackn anuraag.wen i called today tjeu just asked my file no.wen i said i dnt jv any file no yet as still awaiting ack he said then wait for another month as its very slow process at this moment.he told me the day i posted application hundreds of other applcns must hv been recived so not possible to send ack to all.only wen it hits their processing queue they send ack and from there on u can expect outcome jn another four weeks or more.no need to call them again thats wat they told me.so in my casr another few weeks befre i gt avk and another month or so to get approval meaning current total procesding is from three to five months ?
so dnt understnd wat more i can do to expedite the process...push my agent to call them? 


now im not gonna worry at all and only have faith in god and rest all should follow in place i guess.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


Congrats Kishore. Good to know this. So it took 4 months for processing.
Can you clarify me one thing, is a positive outcome letter itself the invitation or do we get another mail. im confused. may be its a silly question but can you or anyone clarify?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Yikes, 3 months then 1 month! Congrats tho!!


exactly. I got my ack email Feb 25, so I'm hoping March 25th onwards I will get approval also.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


Well.....first of all...Congrats to you dear :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

i will request you please update your information in following sheet too

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

As it will work as guide to many people.....who are in queue.....like me...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


Congrats Kishore :clap2:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


congrats to you!!!!:clap2:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

kishoreg said:


> Guys,
> I got positive outcome letter frm NSW today.
> 
> My docs reached on 19th nov, got ack on 18 th feb n today got the result today..


Kishore... could you please let me know the file number?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

My application reached in NSW office on 15th March and surprisingly I got below email 3 hours back:

"This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you."

How come I got thic ACK so quick? And there's no file number as well?

Please share your views.


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Shel.

My occupation is Technical Writer, and in scheduled list 2 (212415). I am eligible only for 190 state sponsored visa. I had launched my assessment application with vetassess, and then tried to check the occupation list for the australian states. I was so horrified to find that only 2 states SA, ACT have the sponsorship, and that too with offlist status.

When I had word with my agent, she told me that it might get open by July2013. But after my research, I understand that if the occupation is offlist, there are no chances of reopening for the following year too.

I also an other option for the occupation offlist applications: Send email to DIAC with a max of 6 job openings in that particular state with the commitment letter.

I am clueless and confused with these statements, though they sound clear. I need your thoughts and help on this. 

Thanks in advance, Sandy.



_shel said:


> You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants.
> 
> So you can apply if you have 6. The cross applies to which visas they will sponsor for. They will only sponsor software engineers for 190, not 489.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> My application reached in NSW office on 15th March and surprisingly I got below email 3 hours back:
> 
> "This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy

yesterday one person in the forum got mail like you.. couple of members and me felt thatt as, NSW has changed their process they are sending ack email immediately without file number and letting applicant know that it will take 12 weeks for entire process.

means they have added one extra step before giving file number, letting the applicant know that his docs reached their office.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> yesterday one person in the forum got mail like you.. couple of members and me felt thatt as, NSW has changed their process they are sending ack email immediately without file number and letting applicant know that it will take 12 weeks for entire process.
> 
> means they have added one extra step before giving file number, letting the applicant know that his docs reached their office.



Cant analye whether this is a good thing or bad. anyhow at least i know now that my docs have reached them....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sydneydreams said:


> Cant analye whether this is a good thing or bad. anyhow at least i know now that my docs have reached them....




As TOPGUN said its both good and bad. By sending these kind of mails they are informing the candidate that docs reached and con side they are adding extra step to the process 

Lets hope for the best


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Guys, submitted my docs on December first week, and hasn't got any news from NSW, not even an ack. 
So today called them, and in replay a lady just told that they are not sending ack anymore for Dec applicants. What they are doing is, allocating one file to one officer and everything will be done by the same officer. According to her conversation it may take 2-3 weeks to get the final outcome. 
Pls prey for me, because i am not sure, either my docs has reached to them or not.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys

Is there anyone who applied in Dec getting the positive result?

Or until now, only person in Now queue get positive outcome?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Guys, submitted my docs on December first week, and hasn't got any news from NSW, not even an ack.
> So today called them, and in replay a lady just told that they are not sending ack anymore for Dec applicants. What they are doing is, allocating one file to one officer and everything will be done by the same officer. According to her conversation it may take 2-3 weeks to get the final outcome.
> Pls prey for me, because i am not sure, either my docs has reached to them or not.


Hi 5h31kh

"2-3 weeks to get outcome", does this mean that early Dec applicants will get outcome in 2-3 weeks?


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

*no updte from NSW*

hi friends,i have applied for NSW SS under 2613(SE) on NoV 13 and got my ack on Jan 23. But haven't heard anything from them. Those who applied later also got positive lettres. whats my case result? do they reject few or they process it later? any one who applied before NOv10 still waiting for approval letter?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Guys, submitted my docs on December first week, and hasn't got any news from NSW, not even an ack.
> So today called them, and in replay a lady just told that they are not sending ack anymore for Dec applicants. What they are doing is, allocating one file to one officer and everything will be done by the same officer. According to her conversation it may take 2-3 weeks to get the final outcome.
> Pls prey for me, because i am not sure, either my docs has reached to them or not.


Do you remember who you spoke with? Is it Stephanie or Beth? Best of luck buddy. Lets keep our fingers crossed. 
Abhishek


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Do you remember who you spoke with? Is it Stephanie or Beth? Best of luck buddy. Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> Abhishek


No i could not get her name. She is pretty polite and speaks really well, i mean not rude.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I submitted my application Yesterday at the office reception and today I received mail as below.

This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you. 

Fingers crossed and wait for the nomination.


Cheers
VSR


----------



## prakash_c (Mar 7, 2013)

amarnathp said:


> hi friends,i have applied for NSW SS under 2613(SE) on NoV 13 and got my ack on Jan 23. But haven't heard anything from them. Those who applied later also got positive lettres. whats my case result? do they reject few or they process it later? any one who applied before NOv10 still waiting for approval letter?


Hi They have received my documents on nov 14th even I haven't recieved any approval ... of course i didn't receive acknowledgement either ...last week i mailed them they replied me stating that my application is under assessment and will know outcome within a few weeks.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

prakash_c said:


> Hi They have received my documents on nov 14th even I haven't recieved any approval ... of course i didn't receive acknowledgement either ...last week i mailed them they replied me stating that my application is under assessment and will know outcome within a few weeks.



They are still processing mid Nov application. How can they say the are processing early Dec application?!!!

So annoying


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> They are still processing mid Nov application. How can they say the are processing early Dec application?!!!
> 
> So annoying


Hi Rellarose,

May be they have started December applications but there might be few, if not very few pending applications in November.

Srikanth.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Rellarose,
> 
> May be they have started December applications but there might be few, if not very few pending applications in November.
> 
> Srikanth.


Thank you Srikanth,

It's a long waiting for this SS. They are playing game with us. The spreadsheet seams not to be updated in the approval for a few days. We really need some positive outcomes to inspire us.

Fingers cross for everything!


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you Srikanth,
> 
> It's a long waiting for this SS. They are playing game with us. The spreadsheet seams not to be updated in the approval for a few days. We really need some positive outcomes to inspire us.
> 
> Fingers cross for everything!


Yes its a long wait. But take into account that the excel sheet is only updated by the members on this forum and there are many people out there who got ack and outcomes but are not members of this forum. Coz I know of a person who has the same consultant as I do who is not a member of this forum but got a +ve outcome 10 days ago. According to my consultant he is an early december applicant.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Guys, submitted my docs on December first week, and hasn't got any news from NSW, not even an ack.
> So today called them, and in replay a lady just told that they are not sending ack anymore for Dec applicants. What they are doing is, allocating one file to one officer and everything will be done by the same officer. According to her conversation it may take 2-3 weeks to get the final outcome.
> Pls prey for me, because i am not sure, either my docs has reached to them or not.


No worries bro... I'v been thru this as well. I felt the same as you r feeling right now. . . I thought they might not received my docs...I called several times and also done email enquiry, though I did not receive any reply!! and finally after 3 months + 2 weeks later I got the ack email. . Just keep your courier track no. and signed page safely just in case...hope u will get ur ack in few days...


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Yes its a long wait. But take into account that the excel sheet is only updated by the members on this forum and there are many people out there who got ack and outcomes but are not members of this forum. Coz I know of a person who has the same consultant as I do who is not a member of this forum but got a +ve outcome 10 days ago. According to my consultant he is an early december applicant.



So, there are indeed some early Dec applicants already got +ve outcome.
It's really inspired!

Hope they can speed up their process. My friend sent her application on 18th Dec. She got reply 2 weeks ago to be informed that she need redo the ACS assessment.

In this case, we can guess they are really in Dec schedule.


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

Currently what states can one seek for sponsorship? I heard for SA the cap is closed for 2012.-13.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rellarose said:


> So, there are indeed some early Dec applicants already got +ve outcome.
> It's really inspired!
> 
> Hope they can speed up their process. My friend sent her application on 18th Dec. She got reply 2 weeks ago to be informed that she need redo the ACS assessment.
> ...


 Thats good news.
May I know when was your friend ACS assessment done?
My ACS assessment received on October 2011 which almost 1.5 years and wondering NSW may ask me to ask for Redo assess from ACS as it is valid for 2 years only.

cheers
VSR


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> So, there are indeed some early Dec applicants already got +ve outcome.
> It's really inspired!
> 
> Hope they can speed up their process. My friend sent her application on 18th Dec. She got reply 2 weeks ago to be informed that she need redo the ACS assessment.
> ...


Your friend is so lucky...cuz my applcaiton was deliverred on 12th Dec but still havent heard anything yet, even for an acknowledgement email.

Just been to Commonwealth back, My cheque has not been presented... that meant they still have no touched my application...started feeling hopeless...

Apparently, NSW office does not strictly follow the timeline procedure, what a mess-up system.

are any early Dec applicants having the same situation as me?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Thats good news.
> May I know when was your friend ACS assessment done?
> My ACS assessment received on October 2011 which almost 1.5 years and wondering NSW may ask me to ask for Redo assess from ACS as it is valid for 2 years only.
> 
> ...


My friend just sent to ACS last week for re assessment.
If you are worried about yours, you'd better call or email Government to let them check that for you.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Your friend is so lucky...cuz my applcaiton was deliverred on 12th Dec but still havent heard anything yet, even for an acknowledgement email.
> 
> Just been to Commonwealth back, My cheque has not been presented... that meant they still have no touched my application...started feeling hopeless...
> 
> ...


I thought they choose applicants randomly.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Thanks Jaik2012, This was very much confusing. What he told me was in the ACS letter, generally for IT background education there is the Educational qualification endorsement saying - This degree is considered equivalent to Ausi Degree blah blah..which generally for RPL candidates dont appear. He has told he will get back to me. I think i have to give him some dose .
> Keeping my fingers crossed atleast to get the ack soon .


No problems. Just to clarify further, your consultant is partially right and partially wrong. ACS definitely won't certify degree coz it is non-ICT. Your consultant got it right here. However, NSW doesn't bother about your degree. This is where he got wrong.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

From which email did u guys got ack. I want to add that to my safe sender list.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> From which email did u guys got ack. I want to add that to my safe sender list.


[email protected]


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> yesterday one person in the forum got mail like you.. couple of members and me felt thatt as, NSW has changed their process they are sending ack email immediately without file number and letting applicant know that it will take 12 weeks for entire process.
> 
> means they have added one extra step before giving file number, letting the applicant know that his docs reached their office.


I agree, this seems to be the new processing standard. It would be nice to think we're special and its coming quickly but sadly I wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rellarose said:


> My friend just sent to ACS last week for re assessment.
> If you are worried about yours, you'd better call or email Government to let them check that for you.


Thanks for your quick reply up on my request.
My question about your friends initial ACS assessment, Not the re-assessment.
When was she get assessed by ACS initially?

Cheers
VSR


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any idea if there are any codes/subgroups that get processed faster?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Any idea if there are any codes/subgroups that get processed faster?


I asked Beth, who seems to be the senior most person in the NSW T&I department this question. She told me that they don't preferentially process any occupation group. According to here it's strictly first come first served unless someone has exceptional circumstances such as hitting the agebar.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All, I got the acknowledgement mail today . In email it is stated as below

_This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you.

Thank you

Andrew O'Donaghoe
NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
9338 6692 (tp)
9338 6728 (fax)
[email protected]
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW[/*I]


Now My question, what is the next level? can any one plz. tell me, how is the process from here? *_


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All, I got the acknowledgement mail today . In email it is stated as below
> 
> _This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> ...


_

This has been covered in earlier pages in this thread. It appears that NSW for March applications are instantly acknowledging applications without issuing a case/file number. Not an indication your application is favoured or will be processed quicker. I expect it will be assigned to a CO who will process it within the specified timeframe._


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there any additional cost of applying for a State sponsored Visa ?
for instance for NSW ? If yes, how much is it ?


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

it costs 300 AUD to apply for NSW SS. apart from that other visa costs are same ...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

aleck said:


> is there any additional cost of applying for a state sponsored visa ?
> For instance for nsw ? If yes, how much is it ?


$300 aud


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

For my partner's English ability, I have letter from her college.

Under which document type category should I upload it ?

Following are the options for document type available in eVISA:

_Evidence of Australian Work Experience
International English Language Testing System (IELTS)
Occupational English Test Certificate
Other (specify)
Other English Language Test Document
Passport
Resume_


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All, I got the acknowledgement mail today . In email it is stated as below
> 
> _This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 12 weeks, so please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> ...


_

when did you submit your application?_


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

After applying for assessment (waiting for results) just starting to look what do I need to gather of the documents to send to NSW for state sponsorship.

Went over their document checklist, and have few doubts which I hope those of you who went through the procedure can clear... Here are they...

1. On the Document Checklist it says that documents need to be translated by a NAATI acredited translator. I assume that we can use official-registered translators from the countries where we are currently located, or do we indeed have to use NAATI translators?

2. How do we do translations of the documents?
I assume we do them like this:
First - We get certified copies of originals
Second - We only translate certified copies (not the originals)
Third - We send both certified copies and translations of certified copies

3. How do we send IELTS results and Assessment Results? I only have a single copy of IELTS results (I guess we also get a single copy of assessment results or?), do we need to send original results or is it OK to send a (certified) copy of the original results of IELTS and Assessment results?

4. About the optional documents listed on Document Checklist (Letters of Reference, Contracts of Employment, Payroll Records). Do we get any benefit of sending them or not? If not I wouldn't bother to spend time and money certifying these...

Also, on Document Checklist it mentions only Employment References as needed to be certified??? Does that means that other documents don't need to be certified?


Thanks a lot...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

I want to share some of my speculations about the new trend of acknowledgement:

1. Whoever is getting ack after 17 Mar, it is a general message that they received your docs and it will take up to 12 weeks to allocate your file to an officer. In this ack you hasn't got a file no. 
2. Applications, reached on Dep of NSW before 15 Dec 12, will not get ack anymore. They all will get the final outcome within next one month time.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I want to share some of my speculations about the new trend of acknowledgement:
> 
> 1. Whoever is getting ack after 17 Mar, it is a general message that they received your docs and it will take up to 12 weeks to allocate your file to an officer. In this ack you hasn't got a file no.
> 2. Applications, reached on Dep of NSW before 15 Dec 12, will not get ack anymore. They all will get the final outcome within next one month time.


Hi 5h31kn
If Gov can finish all the applicants before 15 Dec 2012 with in one month, it's good enough. But how can you get this speculation?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi 5h31kn
> If Gov can finish all the applicants before 15 Dec 2012 with in one month, it's good enough. But how can you get this speculation?


I called them yesterday, and let them know that my application had reached to them on 10 Dec and has not received any ack. One lady, she told me to be patient, and to expect a final outcome within 2-3 weeks. 
Other thing you can notice from the spread sheet that whoever is getting an ack recently is missing a file number. That means it is not a proper ack. In this list you will find very new applications as well. 

All my assumptions might go wrong!


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I called them yesterday, and let them know that my application had reached to them on 10 Dec and has not received any ack. One lady, she told me to be patient, and to expect a final outcome within 2-3 weeks.
> Other thing you can notice from the spread sheet that whoever is getting an ack recently is missing a file number. That means it is not a proper ack. In this list you will find very new applications as well.
> 
> All my assumptions might go wrong!


Hope you can get outcome within 2-3 weeks.

Obviously, there are much less applicants in Dec, Jan(2013) than Nov(2012).

I assume, their process will speed up as long as they finish Nov applicants.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I called them yesterday, and let them know that my application had reached to them on 10 Dec and has not received any ack. One lady, she told me to be patient, and to expect a final outcome within 2-3 weeks.
> Other thing you can notice from the spread sheet that whoever is getting an ack recently is missing a file number. That means it is not a proper ack. In this list you will find very new applications as well.
> 
> All my assumptions might go wrong!


And I also find that 1st Apr is the 12th Week from 10th Dec 2012.
If the up to 12 weeks is true, you will get your outcome soon.

God bless!! Good luck to all !


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> And I also find that 1st Apr is the 12th Week from 10th Dec 2012.
> If the up to 12 weeks is true, you will get your outcome soon.
> 
> God bless!! Good luck to all !


Thank you. 
How did you count my 12 weeks? I thought that i have already crossed 12 weeks. 10 Dec to 10 Mar is three months, that mean 12 weeks.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> And I also find that 1st Apr is the 12th Week from 10th Dec 2012.
> If the up to 12 weeks is true, you will get your outcome soon.
> 
> God bless!! Good luck to all !


hey .. just wanted to question as to how you came up with that calculation ?
It is already over 12 calenender weeks from 10-12-2012!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I want to share some of my speculations about the new trend of acknowledgement:
> 
> 1. Whoever is getting ack after 17 Mar, it is a general message that they received your docs and it will take up to 12 weeks to allocate your file to an officer. In this ack you hasn't got a file no.
> 2. Applications, reached on Dep of NSW before 15 Dec 12, will not get ack anymore. They all will get the final outcome within next one month time.


Hi Buddy

thanks for sharing with us. 

what about applicants who applied after dec 15th . let say my docs reached nsw on 29th Jan. should I expect CO to be appointed ? or ACK without file number ? or ACK with file number ?

bit confused


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Buddy
> 
> thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> ...


Most probably you will get ack without file number soon. After you will get the tax invoice number and approval together.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Most probably you will get ack without file number soon. After you will get the tax invoice number and approval together.


Oh i see.
fingers crossed , lets hope for the best :ranger:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Oh i see.
> fingers crossed , lets hope for the best :ranger:


If it really happens, what I said, it will be a good news for you. At least you will know that they have got your docs. 
See myself, it's been 13 week I have mailed my docs, still don't know they actually received my docs or not.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> If it really happens, what I said, it will be a good news for you. At least you will know that they have got your docs.
> See myself, it's been 13 week I have mailed my docs, still don't know they actually received my docs or not.


Dont worry everything will be finee .

Hopefully with in 2-3 weeks you will get result for sure


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I called them yesterday, and let them know that my application had reached to them on 10 Dec and has not received any ack. One lady, she told me to be patient, and to expect a final outcome within 2-3 weeks.
> Other thing you can notice from the spread sheet that whoever is getting an ack recently is missing a file number. That means it is not a proper ack. In this list you will find very new applications as well.
> 
> All my assumptions might go wrong!


Hi 5h31kh,

I have been following this forum since Dec 2012. I have sent my Docs on Dec 5th. It might reach em by Dec 7th. Just today I got the standard ACK like other folks(12 weeks and don't contact NSW unless it is urgent) , But with a Ref Number(File Number). 

I think they have lots of applications for Dec and I am expecting outcome to posted by end of April. Just I want to share my experience as lots of confusions are going on Dec Processing.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Thank you.
> How did you count my 12 weeks? I thought that i have already crossed 12 weeks. 10 Dec to 10 Mar is three months, that mean 12 weeks.


Sorry, I missed one month when I calculated.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi 5h31kh,
> 
> I have been following this forum since Dec 2012. I have sent my Docs on Dec 5th. It might reach em by Dec 7th. Just today I got the standard ACK like other folks(12 weeks and don't contact NSW unless it is urgent) , But with a Ref Number(File Number).
> 
> I think they have lots of applications for Dec and I am expecting outcome to posted by end of April. Just I want to share my experience as lots of confusions are going on Dec Processing.



Congrats NSWDec5 :clap2:
Btw what is your job code ?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi 5h31kh,
> 
> I have been following this forum since Dec 2012. I have sent my Docs on Dec 5th. It might reach em by Dec 7th. Just today I got the standard ACK like other folks(12 weeks and don't contact NSW unless it is urgent) , But with a Ref Number(File Number).
> 
> I think they have lots of applications for Dec and I am expecting outcome to posted by end of April. Just I want to share my experience as lots of confusions are going on Dec Processing.


my friend's file was sent at 18th Dec. She got Ref number 2 weeks ago.

She is very lucky


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> After applying for assessment (waiting for results) just starting to look what do I need to gather of the documents to send to NSW for state sponsorship.
> 
> Went over their document checklist, and have few doubts which I hope those of you who went through the procedure can clear... Here are they...
> 
> ...


happy to help


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a normal ack today stating that it takes 12 weeks processing time and the Tax invoice and result of my application will be emailed. 

Can anyone clarify whether the 12 weeks processing time starts from the date the docs were received or is it from the date the ack has been sent. Im afraid if it starts from the date of the ack mail as it has already been more than 2 months since i have been waiting.

FYI : My docs reached there on 7th Jan.

Srikanth.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi 5h31kh,
> 
> I have been following this forum since Dec 2012. I have sent my Docs on Dec 5th. It might reach em by Dec 7th. Just today I got the standard ACK like other folks(12 weeks and don't contact NSW unless it is urgent) , But with a Ref Number(File Number).
> 
> I think they have lots of applications for Dec and I am expecting outcome to posted by end of April. Just I want to share my experience as lots of confusions are going on Dec Processing.


Great. Congratulations. Can you please tell us first 4 digits of your file no.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> I got a normal ack today stating that it takes 12 weeks processing time and the Tax invoice and result of my application will be emailed.
> 
> Can anyone clarify whether the 12 weeks processing time starts from the date the docs were received or is it from the date the ack has been sent. Im afraid if it starts from the date of the ack mail as it has already been more than 2 months since i have been waiting.
> 
> ...



Congrats buddy
As a first step you got the ACK, though it is without file number... 
Wish you all good luck dudee


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah its 13/xx and job code is Analyst Programmer. It says Reference number which means file was allocated to Case Officer.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> happy to help


Thank you very much my friend


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

NSWDec5 said:


> Yeah its 13/xx and job code is Analyst Programmer. It says Reference number which means file was allocated to Case Officer.


Congratulations NSWDec5:clap2:
good luck for approval !!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> I called them yesterday, and let them know that my application had reached to them on 10 Dec and has not received any ack. One lady, she told me to be patient, and to expect a final outcome within 2-3 weeks.
> Other thing you can notice from the spread sheet that whoever is getting an ack recently is missing a file number. That means it is not a proper ack. In this list you will find very new applications as well.
> 
> All my assumptions might go wrong!


Hi Dude

I thope that is ture. My application was supposed to reach office on 12th Dec, but i have not received anything back yet with no suprising.

If that is ture, they should be processing my application right now. But unfortunitely, i just went to Commonwealth bank, the teller told me that the checque had not been encashed, which meant apparently they had not opened my files yet.......

I am very worried if they actually reached my application or not...otherwise, my application was misplaced or lost, which ****ed me up.......


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> my friend's file was sent at 18th Dec. She got Ref number 2 weeks ago.
> 
> She is very lucky


 Hi dude

are you actually from china, if you dont mind ,could you plz add my QQ 650066, we might have a closer chat and share our information.


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations NSWDec5:clap2:
> good luck for approval !!


Thank You..and Good Luck


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi 5h31kh,
> 
> I have been following this forum since Dec 2012. I have sent my Docs on Dec 5th. It might reach em by Dec 7th. Just today I got the standard ACK like other folks(12 weeks and don't contact NSW unless it is urgent) , But with a Ref Number(File Number).
> 
> I think they have lots of applications for Dec and I am expecting outcome to posted by end of April. Just I want to share my experience as lots of confusions are going on Dec Processing.


tv


hi all expat members and nswdec05, 
just an update i too got the same email saying wd take 12 weeks.lodged on 4th or 5th dec as agent did.and on 5 th april it wd be four months.hopefully that means only few more weeks for the outcome.atleast got somethng..happy now .congrats to all who got something and all the best to rest of u.wd update excel v soon . occupation accountant.wd chek on file or ref no


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> my friend's file was sent at 18th Dec. She got Ref number 2 weeks ago.
> 
> She is very lucky


She is really Lucky...But it should be first server first serve base ...or they might have some preference...But most of November folks got out come in around 16- 18 weeks. So most likely the December folks will get out come 18- 20 weeks from receiving date of Documents.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I want to share some of my speculations about the new trend of acknowledgement:
> 
> 1. Whoever is getting ack after 17 Mar, it is a general message that they received your docs and it will take up to 12 weeks to allocate your file to an officer. In this ack you hasn't got a file no.
> 2. Applications, reached on Dep of NSW before 15 Dec 12, will not get ack anymore. They all will get the final outcome within next one month time.




hi well my application reached nsw before 15 dec as well but i too got the same general email?


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> hi well my application reached nsw before 15 dec as well but i too got the same general email?


Lucky you.
But why i did not receive anything? I am so much worried now. 
The problem is every-time i call them, instead of searching my file they ask me to wait more time.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all I am new to this thread I had applied for SS for NSW and send my docs to them on 10 feb, can anyone let me know how much time it will take and also how do I know that they had received my docs pls its urgent


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi all I am new to this thread I had applied for SS for NSW and send my docs to them on 10 feb, can anyone let me know how much time it will take and also how do I know that they had received my docs pls its urgent


According to NSW it takes 12 weeks approx. They are sending out acks for all the applicants so you should receive an ack in few days by which you'll know that your docs have reached.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> I got a normal ack today stating that it takes 12 weeks processing time and the Tax invoice and result of my application will be emailed.
> 
> Can anyone clarify whether the 12 weeks processing time starts from the date the docs were received or is it from the date the ack has been sent. Im afraid if it starts from the date of the ack mail as it has already been more than 2 months since i have been waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

Good to hear that from you. Even my application reached on Jan7th, but still I did not receive any acknowledgement.

I have applied through agent. I think, he might have given his email id. need to check.

anyway congratulations.. atleast , you got acknowledgement that your application is reached.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Srikanth,

Can you please post your designation and years of experience?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> tv
> 
> 
> hi all expat members and nswdec05,
> just an update i too got the same email saying wd take 12 weeks.lodged on 4th or 5th dec as agent did.and on 5 th april it wd be four months.hopefully that means only few more weeks for the outcome.atleast got somethng..happy now .congrats to all who got something and all the best to rest of u.wd update excel v soon . occupation accountant.wd chek on file or ref no


hi did you get a ref no in the email?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Lucky you.
> But why i did not receive anything? I am so much worried now.
> The problem is every-time i call them, instead of searching my file they ask me to wait more time.


hi, i think you also submitted your docs on 7th?


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Can you please post your designation and years of experience?


Hi Smart,

Find my details below:

Exp: 5.9
Designation : Software Engineer. 

I think you'll get an ack in couple of days.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi did you get a ref no in the email?


Hello Anurag,
As per one communication posted earlier in this Thread....NSW office have processing time 12 weeks...but please exclude 2 weeks of Christmas and new year vacation...in your calculations.....

After 12 weeks.....you will get Ack number and then after 1 month + 2-3 weeks ...one will get out come....

Moreover , Still Nov cases are pending in their queue....once they finish with Nov...then they start for Dec and onwards.....as cases are purely processed on FCFS basis.

Just cross your fingers...and ....hope for good result soon for all..... :ranger:


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Anurag,
> As per one communication posted earlier in this Thread....NSW office have processing time 12 weeks...but please exclude 2 weeks of Christmas and new year vacation...in your calculations.....
> 
> After 12 weeks.....you will get Ack number and then after 1 month + 2-3 weeks ...one will get out come....
> ...


If it is so, then in every month, do you need to consider extra 2 weeks in 12 weeks time frame? What will happen for applicants that will fall under next christmas? 12+2+2 and so on.......


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi, i think you also submitted your docs on 7th?


Yes, i did. I guess my docs reached there on 10th Dec.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Anurag,
> As per one communication posted earlier in this Thread....NSW office have processing time 12 weeks...but please exclude 2 weeks of Christmas and new year vacation...in your calculations.....
> 
> After 12 weeks.....you will get Ack number and then after 1 month + 2-3 weeks ...one will get out come....
> ...


Hello sachdevar,

Thanks. I guess they have changed their process for applications which they have received this year. I hope I receive my Ack. letter soon as on 7th April my 12 weeks would complete as i had submitted my application on 14th Jan.

I think Dec applications should be less as they were closed from 22nd Dec, but then those people who had already sent their applications around 4th week of Dec, NSW would have received on 7th Jan, which would increase the list of applications for NSW to process.

Good though that they have started sending out Ack. once they receive applications even though without any ref number, but it gives an applicant, peace of mind.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> If it is so, then in every month, do you need to consider extra 2 weeks in 12 weeks time frame? What will happen for applicants that will fall under next christmas? 12+2+2 and so on.......


i hope they recruit more people to process our applications 

as it seems they have less staff as whenever i call them they ask me to wait for more time. i have already waited for 2.5 months and each day seems to be waiting for my outcome


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Yes, i did. I guess my docs reached there on 10th Dec.


ohhk, i had send my docs on 7th Jan. I guess you should have received your Ack. by now considering they are doing early Dec applications.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ils2_fly said:


> If it is so, then in every month, do you need to consider extra 2 weeks in 12 weeks time frame? What will happen for applicants that will fall under next christmas? 12+2+2 and so on.......


i dont think so we should add 2weeks in the 12 weeks timeframe for applications submitted after christmas. its only for those people who submitted their applications before christmas holidays as if we add then they should increase their 12 weeks timeframe or they should do something to reduce the timeframe.

i wish that NSW had an online system for application submission as it would be so much faster than the paper based system.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hello sachdevar,
> 
> Thanks. I guess they have changed their process for applications which they have received this year. I hope I receive my Ack. letter soon as on 7th April my 12 weeks would complete as i had submitted my application on 14th Jan.
> 
> ...



As per my understanding for new process is as following :

*Issuing of Receipt* of application with in 1 weeks from the date it received in their office.

*Issuing of Acknowledgement number* with in next 12 weeks

*Issuing of Result out comes* in next 4-6 weeks


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ils2_fly said:


> If it is so, then in every month, do you need to consider extra 2 weeks in 12 weeks time frame? What will happen for applicants that will fall under next christmas? 12+2+2 and so on.......


Any application reached after 7th Jan do not need to add addition 2 weeks.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Even I have same experience and same designation.

Thank you Srikanth.
even I hope to receive in this week..!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi guys, 

does anyone know whether DIAC is planning on changing the minimum points for 189 Visa in May 2013?
The reason I asked is cos the Immigration Policy changes every year in May and also the Elections are coming in Sept. The recent SkillSelect report for 4th March shows that even though they decreased their max. invitations to 950 they couldnt get all of the 950 applicants only around 790 people got invitations, means people can't seem to get 60 points in the current system, which is good as now DIAC has to do something as they need to fill the places under their Immigration plans.

hope they generate their report for 18th March as well.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

I think it would be good if we discuss only NSW-SS in this thread.


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

I've applied for NSW SS.
I've sent all the relevant documents along with AUD $300/- as fees to...

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

I've attached the following documents...

1. Application forms 1, 2, 3, and 4
2. IELTS test report form
3. ACS report form
4. Passport bio-page
5. Diploma transcripts and certificates
6. Degree transcripts and certificates
7. Employment references
8. Payslips
9. Bank statements
10. Bank Cheque for AUD $300/-.

I've sent it last week, and still i've not received communication from skilled immigration department.

I wanted to know, how long will it take for them to respond for the new application?

Please clarify my doubts.

Thanks and Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Hi all, do you really think they do FCFS processing? I guess not - because it is clearly written that they nominate eligible applicants under the quota for a defined number of places available for people with occupations, skills and experience . Vast majority of applicants on the Goggle spreadsheet published earlier within the thread are developers and software engineers which have almost reached the cap hence I believe they do not process the batch throughly.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> hi did you get a ref no in the email?


hi anurag..no i didnt get any ref. number and the email came to my agent n he forwarded it to me


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for NSW SS.
> I've sent all the relevant documents along with AUD $300/- as fees to...
> ...


Hi sundareswaran,

i also in the same board. i sent my documents abt two days and got message from currioe serive (FedEx). i also asking same question from expert here.

Do NSW send us message and saying they got my application ?


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Hello sachdevar,
> 
> Thanks. I guess they have changed their process for applications which they have received this year. I hope I receive my Ack. letter soon as on 7th April my 12 weeks would complete as i had submitted my application on 14th Jan.
> 
> ...


very well said mr anuraag...ur rt it has gvn immense peace of mind..and if u exclude xmas holidays i got so called ack in less than twelve weeks from fifth decmber.so i guess another five to ten weeks and do not forget sgain offices are closed fr long eastet weeknd 29,30,31pt mrch and first april


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Hi all, do you really think they do FCFS processing? I guess not - because it is clearly written that they nominate eligible applicants under the quota for a defined number of places available for people with occupations, skills and experience . Vast majority of applicants on the Goggle spreadsheet published earlier within the thread are developers and software engineers which have almost reached the cap hence I believe they do not process the batch throughly.


i guess this way NSW would also know how many people under each category are applying as it would be unfair on others who are not developers or software engineers. as these people would take the quotas from NSW and then others wont have chance. i guess if NSW wants to hire people from wide range of occupations they should first sort out according to occupations which they would be doing im guessing. and then select the ones they need to fill.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> i guess this way NSW would also know how many people under each category are applying as it would be unfair on others who are not developers or software engineers. as these people would take the quotas from NSW and then others wont have chance. i guess if NSW wants to hire people from wide range of occupations they should first sort out according to occupations which they would be doing im guessing. and then select the ones they need to fill.


It's an interesting question. Intuitively what you think would be best for the state would be to sort occupations and then fill under applied codes while generally respecting the first come first served basis? That way they optimise applications across specialities.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hi sundareswaran,
> 
> i also in the same board. i sent my documents abt two days and got message from currioe serive (FedEx). i also asking same question from expert here.
> 
> Do NSW send us message and saying they got my application ?


Hi,
My application reached NSW 7th JAN and I am still waiting for any ack.
And people in this thread are even waiting more than three months to get ack or approval. So its a long way to go!
As per my understanding based on other members post, it would take approximately 3 months to get any ack or approval

Good Luck!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi,
> My application reached NSW 7th JAN and I am still waiting for any ack.
> And people in this thread are even waiting more than three months to get ack or approval. So its a long way to go!
> As per my understanding based on other members post, it would take approximately 3 months to get any ack or approval
> ...


how do u know the "DOC reached Date" ? by Curiie service or NSW people?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Sanje said:


> how do u know the "DOC reached Date" ? by Curiie service or NSW people?


Its by Courier date!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Hi all, do you really think they do FCFS processing? I guess not - because it is clearly written that they nominate eligible applicants under the quota for a defined number of places available for people with occupations, skills and experience . Vast majority of applicants on the Goggle spreadsheet published earlier within the thread are developers and software engineers which have almost reached the cap hence I believe they do not process the batch throughly.



Yes, Dmitry Processing is FIFO....based as per emails from NSW office.
Once Quota reached the defined cap of DIAC , they will notify it on their website and will stop accepting applications in that stream...as they did earlier in case of Accountants...

Hope it clear ....


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Yes, Dmitry Processing is FIFO....based as per emails from NSW office.
> Once Quota reached the defined cap of DIAC , they will notify it on their website and will stop accepting applications in that stream...as they did earlier in case of Accountants...
> 
> Hope it clear ....


Which website is this? I've looked on the standard nsw business one and couldn't find anything about quotas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Which website is this? I've looked on the standard nsw business one and couldn't find anything about quotas? Thanks for your help.


Please take quota word as number of processed cases , when will reach to ceiling , NSW will notify on their website...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Please take quota word as number of processed cases , when will reach to ceiling , NSW will notify on their website...


Understood, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Yes, Dmitry Processing is FIFO....based as per emails from NSW office.
> Once Quota reached the defined cap of DIAC , they will notify it on their website and will stop accepting applications in that stream...as they did earlier in case of Accountants...
> 
> Hope it clear ....


Please clarify your information regarding DIAC stop accepting application .."as they did earlier in case of Accountants"

I have applied for NSW state nomination on 19th Dec, I have just received an acknowledgement from the nsw office on 18th March. The nomination was for Accountant (General). According to my analysis on the excel timeline, I will receive an outcome approximately 4 weeks from date of acknowledgement. It has been a painful 3 months of waiting. I looked at the excel sheet for job ceilings, accountants have over 10,000 quotas and as of late feb2013, only 31% has been filled. 

Just trying to assess my chances. :ranger:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

This question is for those who have the NSW SS approval. How does your approval letter look like? And can you read the name of the person who signs it off? Is it the same person we've talked to on the phone, Andrew O'Donaghoe or someone else?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> This question is for those who have the NSW SS approval. How does your approval letter look like? And can you read the name of the person who signs it off? Is it the same person we've talked to on the phone, Andrew O'Donaghoe or someone else?


Old schoolers on here get an acknowledgement with a file/case number. More recent posters such as myself get something stating its been received, no file/case number and that it will take up to 12 weeks for an outcome.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I do hope that the countdown of 12 weeks started since we sent off the documents and not from the acknowledgement of application.

My acknowledgement letter also did not contain ref number. Does that mean I have not been assigned to case officer? My letter also told me not to contact the department unless urgent. Funny, I guess they receive a lot of anxious callers regarding the lengthy waiting period.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> I do hope that the countdown of 12 weeks started since we sent off the documents and not from the acknowledgement of application.
> 
> My acknowledgement letter also did not contain ref number. Does that mean I have not been assigned to case officer? My letter also told me not to contact the department unless urgent. Funny, I guess they receive a lot of anxious callers regarding the lengthy waiting period.


It seems it's 12 to full acknowledgement then another 4 for approval but I guess you can take acknowledgement as quasi approval (unless people have heard otherwise)?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Old schoolers on here get an acknowledgement with a file/case number. More recent posters such as myself get something stating its been received, no file/case number and that it will take up to 12 weeks for an outcome.


Yeah I know about the current situation. I was referring to the approval not the acknowledgement. Does anyone know how a state sponsorship approval looks like?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> I do hope that the countdown of 12 weeks started since we sent off the documents and not from the acknowledgement of application.
> 
> My acknowledgement letter also did not contain ref number. Does that mean I have not been assigned to case officer? My letter also told me not to contact the department unless urgent. Funny, I guess they receive a lot of anxious callers regarding the lengthy waiting period.


Yeah it is 12 weeks from the date the application was received by NSW T&I department. The whole process (submission of docs to approval) takes 16-18 weeks in total.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha.. I like the optimism


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Agent should have told me that from the beginning, instead of 4-6 weeks to get approval and got me all weary


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> Agent should have told me that from the beginning, instead of 4-6 weeks to get approval and got me all weary


It was like that (4-6 weeks from submission to final approval) until about (dont quote me on this) Oct 2012 before they introduced new occupations to their SOL.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi is there any excel for people waiting for NSS SS


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah it is 12 weeks from the date the application was received by NSW T&I department. The whole process (submission of docs to approval) takes 16-18 weeks in total.


What do you mean the whole process? How long are you factoring from submission to receipt?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

To date, most of people who applied for nsw ss had gotten their nominations. But with this sudden spike in demand might quickly deplete the quotas and people will start getting rejections for the first time. I just hope i would still be able to sneak in before it's been filled


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> What do you mean the whole process? How long are you factoring from submission to receipt?


From submission of docs to the approval letter. Worst case scenario..the whole process can take upto 18 weeks.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> To date, most of people who applied for nsw ss had gotten their nominations. But with this sudden spike in demand might quickly deplete the quotas and people will start getting rejections for the first time. I just hope i would still be able to sneak in before it's been filled


I spoke to Beth about occupation ceilings. She told me that the department can hang on to your application (she didnt say for how long tho) if your occupation ceiling is filled while in the processing stage. Im assuming that she'd would be able to hang on to it for atleast 2 months (i.e. when the new fiscal year starts)


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*guys please update your signature....*


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> From submission of docs to the approval letter. Worst case scenario..the whole process can take upto 18 weeks.


Hi abhishek

How do you know the worst case is 18 weeks?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys!! Long time.. Just a heads up!! I emailed NSw yesterday as my visa is expiring to see if there is any way to hurry up the process. Though they did not reply to the question directly but did just say that they now started proceccing Dec applications. I dont know whether it is a good thing or not as on one hand they indirectly declined my request for priority processing based on visa expiry date but on the other hand they have affirmed the processing of December applications.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi abhishek
> 
> How do you know the worst case is 18 weeks?


This is what Andrew O'Donaghoe in the NSW T&I department told me
Hope this helps you out


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Sanje said:


> *guys please update your signature....*


Sorry If I sound like a n00b.. But how do I update my timeline?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

I had sent my docs on feb 10 still waiting for ack. How much time it will take????


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Hi, does someone know why is there no information in the official skillselect reports about 190 visas since November 2012??


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

hi friends, I have applied for NSW SS on NOV 13 and got ack on 23 Jan. I have noticed that few guys who applied after Nov 13 also got result.So sent an email to NSW TnI asking for an update.They replied that it will take 4 more weeks to announce the result. hope this helps....


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Sorry If I sound like a n00b.. But how do I update my timeline?


Just go to USERCP and update there ...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, does someone know why is there no information in the official skillselect reports about 190 visas since November 2012??


i know .. it is really strange.. especially because it also mentions " For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. "


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> Just go to USERCP and update there ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


congratulation! you already got the invitation.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> congratulation! you already got the invitation.


Oh no. I haven't received my invite yet. Just wanted to have like a cool timeline like everyone else


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> To date, most of people who applied for nsw ss had gotten their nominations. But with this sudden spike in demand might quickly deplete the quotas and people will start getting rejections for the first time. I just hope i would still be able to sneak in before it's been filled


Hi dude

have you heard about any disapprosal or rejected applications?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hi guys!! Long time.. Just a heads up!! I emailed NSw yesterday as my visa is expiring to see if there is any way to hurry up the process. Though they did not reply to the question directly but did just say that they now started proceccing Dec applications. I dont know whether it is a good thing or not as on one hand they indirectly declined my request for priority processing based on visa expiry date but on the other hand they have affirmed the processing of December applications.


I dont think they will take that point to put your application at front of the q, cuz visa190 is for both offshore or onshore appllication. From their point, you can go back home and wait for the outcome.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> hi friends, I have applied for NSW SS on NOV 13 and got ack on 23 Jan. I have noticed that few guys who applied after Nov 13 also got result.So sent an email to NSW TnI asking for an update.They replied that it will take 4 more weeks to announce the result. hope this helps....


Hi mate

have you got postive outcome? i hope you do.

have you heard any rejected application like the application have no work experience , job offer and just 4 six in ielts but have 55 points?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Gd day all

let me share the lately information.

My application was reached on 12th Dec for sure. I have not received an ack yet. I was worried about mis-deliverred of my mail.

So I called up to the office this morning to find out if my application was reached the office. A lady called Beth asked me must provide the "exact" day of myapplication, otherwise she was not able to find out. Finger cross, she said she had my application on her desk, and asked to be patient, hopefully the outcome should be mailed in a month. She also mentioned that the office was getting more people to do the ack.

Therefore, anyone who applied before 2nd week of Dec has not receiced an ack, if you know the exact day of your applcation reached the office, you should try to call.

Ps: dont email to them cuz they always came back the offical reply like " we are currently processing the dec applcation" and wont ask your quesions directly.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all,
I am new to this forum.does anyone received ack for the apps received from dec 10th onwards. My app received on 10 dec but no ack yet.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

HI All,

I got a reply from NSW business government. Below is their current status. Finger cross.

"NSW is currently assessing December probably for the next 3 weeks then we should be starting on January. No further status available during the 12 week time frame from date of lodgment. "


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Guys...
You can see case progress at following URL , But be careful...don't make any changes to others records....as this sheet is really very helpful for all of us.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Request you , to add your records in this sheet....


----------



## Ash07 (Mar 21, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I asked Beth, who seems to be the senior most person in the NSW T&I department this question. She told me that they don't preferentially process any occupation group. According to here it's strictly first come first served unless someone has exceptional circumstances such as hitting the agebar.


Hi I called nsw about the agebar thing ?i cannt claim my 5 points as i am not 25 yet. so can i ask them for special consideration ? what do u think ?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Ash07 said:


> Hi I called nsw about the agebar thing ?i cannt claim my 5 points as i am not 25 yet. so can i ask them for special consideration ? what do u think ?


What exactly are you asking special consideration for? You cannot claim points as u are not 25 yet. Age bar special consideration is when you are about to _miss_ points from slow application, thus u may ask them for a favour.


----------



## Ash07 (Mar 21, 2013)

darecool said:


> What exactly are you asking special consideration for? You cannot claim points as u are not 25 yet. Age bar special consideration is when you are about to _miss_ points from slow application, thus u may ask them for a favour.


Ohhh k .i am 23 now but i turn 25 next year. i submitted my application on 31st Jan. so i thought try and ask them since its gonna take a long time. im not sure whether it will work out or not?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

if your points are 55 without the SS, I would say you go for it. If not, go and test for ielts 7, if you are from UK, u would SO easily get 7 or even 8 on all modules. It will cost u $330. With ielts and SS, it will conveniently bring u up to 60 points I assume...(unsure of your other claims on points).

But personally I don't think they are going to hold your application for up to 1 year or even 2 years =/

If you could wait, apply next year when you turn 25!! But rules may change slightly.


----------



## Ash07 (Mar 21, 2013)

darecool said:


> if your points are 55 without the SS, I would say you go for it. If not, go and test for ielts 7, if you are from UK, u would SO easily get 7 or even 8 on all modules. It will cost u $330. With ielts and SS, it will conveniently bring u up to 60 points I assume...(unsure of your other claims on points).
> 
> But personally I don't think they are going to hold your application for up to 1 year or even 2 years =/
> 
> If you could wait, apply next year when you turn 25!! But rules may change slightly.


i have claimed all the points and sitting on 55 points . ielts 8 mark for writing is bit hard for me. but only way to pass my application is thru NSW ss approval. 
I was unlucky coz couldnt reach the age of 25. So have to wait and c.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

We have a similar case. On all my trials, only once did I get W8 and frustratingly my Reading fell to 7.5, still couldnt get over it. And I decided to get NSW SS instead. 

as long as u can get 60 points in the end. You have a pretty good chance (another catch is occupation ceiling is not filled). It's just a long wait for us mate and hope for the best.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

yahooooo............finally got the approval today just 5 min ago...........Shukria (thanks) to Allah.....

it is really a great news for me and end up the nurve cracking waiting period...going to update the database now...and best wishes for all.....


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> yahooooo............finally got the approval today just 5 min ago...........Shukria (thanks) to Allah.....
> 
> it is really a great news for me and end up the nurve cracking waiting period...going to update the database now...and best wishes for all.....


Congrats LionHeart....! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

If you have received email or you received Invite in Skill select ?


Pray for us.....:ranger:

Thanks for update excel sheet , but your ack number is 2XX , is it 24XX or 12/XXXX ??


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi LionHeartBD,

Can you aswer below questions.. would be helpful for us.

1. When was your application reached?
2. What is your experience and Designation?
3. When did you receive aknowledgement?
4. What is the time gap between ack and Approval>?

Appreciate your quick response..


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi LionHeartBD,
> 
> Can you aswer below questions.. would be helpful for us.
> 
> ...



Benny request you to go through following link to get access to all information...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I had sent my docs on feb 10 still waiting for ack. How much time it will take????


Ps let me know how much it will take


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Benny request you to go through following link to get access to all information...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Congratulations!

But the Gov is still processing Nov applicants. How can they say they are processing Dec applicants! I think they are only send Ack to Dec applicants.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But the Gov is still processing Nov applicants. How can they say they are processing Dec applicants! I think they are only send Ack to Dec applicants.


Yeah, 
it is good that things are moving, but LionheartBD is a Nov 9th candidate !!!! Congrats man! 

I am now in my 13th week without any feedback.

They are "acknowledging" early dec candidate, but still approving early Nov ...
too sad to be true !


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

guys don't be confused with invitation and ack process, I guess once you get an invitation NSW state has nothing to do with it. Their job is till you get the invitation. After that immigration wiil take care of your application.


----------



## Ash07 (Mar 21, 2013)

darecool said:


> We have a similar case. On all my trials, only once did I get W8 and frustratingly my Reading fell to 7.5, still couldnt get over it. And I decided to get NSW SS instead.
> 
> as long as u can get 60 points in the end. You have a pretty good chance (another catch is occupation ceiling is not filled). It's just a long wait for us mate and hope for the best.


ya bro. its frustrating. anyways got to wait, since occupations ceiling is not filled, we've got high chances.

good luck.


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Congrats LionHeart....! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> If you have received email or you received Invite in Skill select ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Sachdevar... I received email attachment and at the same time invation also sent by skillselect.. sorry my file no was 13/2xxx.... praying for all so that you guys also get the good news too


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi LionHeartBD,
> 
> Can you aswer below questions.. would be helpful for us.
> 
> ...


1. my documents reached Nov 09
2. experience 5yrs+ Systems Administrator
3. Ack received on Feb 20.
4. 29 days after acknowledgement.

Getting ack took so long time though..summary, my case took 18 weeks apprx till approval.

Thanks


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> 1. my documents reached Nov 09
> 2. experience 5yrs+ Systems Administrator
> 3. Ack received on Feb 20.
> 4. 29 days after acknowledgement.
> ...


Congratulation man.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

LionheartBD said:


> 1. my documents reached Nov 09
> 2. experience 5yrs+ Systems Administrator
> 3. Ack received on Feb 20.
> 4. 29 days after acknowledgement.
> ...


Congrats LionHeartBDlane:


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

congrats.....


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation man.



Thanks Bro...I am also expecting to hear your good news... soon, I guess...


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

tijujoyse said:


> congrats.....


thanks dude...


----------



## LionheartBD (Jan 31, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats LionHeartBDlane:


Thanks my friend... I am really flying now


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But the Gov is still processing Nov applicants. How can they say they are processing Dec applicants! I think they are only send Ack to Dec applicants.


Rella

they are acknowledging earl December applicants right now. and Finalize processing November applicants - such as myself currently.

So I should hear my approval soon.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm hoping no one applied in January and February so they can get to march!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all

I just got the ack with a file number 13/XXXX today and I am the 12th Dec application.
They said the whole process is up tp 16 weeks now.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got the ack with a file number 13/XXXX today and I am the 12th Dec application.
> They said the whole process is up tp 16 weeks now.


congrats!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

:clap2: 

Congrats dude. 


cctt123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got the ack with a file number 13/XXXX today and I am the 12th Dec application.
> They said the whole process is up tp 16 weeks now.


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

It seems the process got delayed by 1 month....
Its taking 3 months for ack. and 4 months for approval.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Aleck said:


> It seems the process got delayed by 1 month....
> Its taking 3 months for ack. and 4 months for approval.


Depressing, but unless we hear otherwise it seems ack = approval as I haven't heard of anyone getting one and not the other?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation man.


Congrats Lion


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Expats,

I have filed my ACS on 7th Feb to evaluate my 5 year work-ex linking to earlier application of 3 years and 11months assessed application under job code-261313 Software Engineer.
I am planning to apply for NSW SS once i get my ACS result and IELTS i have 8.5,8,7.5,6.5.

Till the time i get my ACS i thought of collecting docs for SS and gather info. I have few doubts if i can get answers.

1.I need to confirm if we can file EOI first and then file for SS. On the site they have written
"*Register on SkillSelect
You must advise us of your DIAC SkillSelect EOI Reference Number within 90 calendar days from the date of your nomination or your nomination will lapse. To register on SkillSelect and obtain an EOI Reference Number, please go to the DIAC website www.skillselect.gov.au"*

I think we need to submit EOI first ,choose NSW and then file SS.? Please correct.

2.For NSW SS,i checked on their site Form 1,2,3,4 that we need to fill in and post.
Do we need to get these forms certified??

3.In Form 3-Qualifications (certificates,academic transcript)
Is there some specific academic transcript which we need to provide or Educational certification will work.

Thanks in advance for your help.


--
Regards,
Manpreet


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just got the ack with a file number 13/XXXX today and I am the 12th Dec application.
> They said the whole process is up tp 16 weeks now.


congratulations!! 
did you get the ack after talking to Beth ?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Benny request you to go through following link to get access to all information...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Hi Sachdevar!! 
'It seems like someone has changed the excel sheet. There are heaps of applicants for 7-12-2012.. Even the date my documents were received has been changed from 14-12-2013 to 7-12-2013..


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Depressing, but unless we hear otherwise it seems ack = approval as I haven't heard of anyone getting one and not the other?


hope thats really true sitting for my ielts tomorrw as im a secondry applicnt.hope by fift april we get approval and also get ielts result so that we can make it for application after getting invited


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

LionheartBD said:


> Thanks my friend... I am really flying now



congratulations lionheart well done..finally u can focus on some other things than just waiting for approval


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Is there any Dec applicant getting approval this week?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> congratulations!!
> did you get the ack after talking to Beth ?


Yes mate...A few hours after..but my case officer is not beth... it can tell from the email address.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Depressing, but unless we hear otherwise it seems ack = approval as I haven't heard of anyone getting one and not the other?


Hey dude, I also question about ack-approval as well.. I really want to know if someone hear about any disapproal, please share your information.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ash07 said:


> Ohhh k .i am 23 now but i turn 25 next year. i submitted my application on 31st Jan. so i thought try and ask them since its gonna take a long time. im not sure whether it will work out or not?


Dude it doesnt work like that. You need to be 25 years old (i.e. your 26th year must be running) to claim an extra five points.


----------



## Ash07 (Mar 21, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Dude it doesnt work like that. You need to be 25 years old (i.e. your 26th year must be running) to claim an extra five points.


Bro i know that i have to be 25 to claim the points. I was just wondering whether they can speed up my NSW sponsorship coz i lose my points on age factor.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Just going by the spreadsheet it does not seem that there have been any past rejections. Also, when i googled state sponsorship rejection to see if there were any forums/ threads for the same, it came with no results for nsw but there were plenty for Vic


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Just going by the spreadsheet it does not seem that there have been any past rejections. Also, when i googled state sponsorship rejection to see if there were any forums/ threads for the same, it came with no results for nsw but there were plenty for Vic


I am wondering these that are not updated in the spreadsheet might be rejected applications... just assuming..


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

State Migration Plan

Froem NSW website 

The NSW State Migration Plan was updated from 15 October 2012.

The plan includes an increase in the number of skilled migrants that can be nominated by NSW Trade and Investment each year from the agreed NSW List of Occupations. The Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) determines the number of skilled migrants that can be nominated."

It said that NSW only nominated 1200 people, but apprently this number will be increased a lot this year. Cuz it is already March, just be wondering if the quota is running our soon.....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ash07 said:


> Bro i know that i have to be 25 to claim the points. I was just wondering whether they can speed up my NSW sponsorship coz i lose my points on age factor.


Oh right. My bad. The age bar that I am referring to is the 32 to 33 period. wherein you lose 5 points because of age. if you are hitting 25, you dont lose anything


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I called nsw today. The lady said they are processing Dec 10 th applocations. Does anyone got acks for dec 10. Iam dec 10 applicant but no ack yet.

Also does anyone know what id the screening criteria for the approval. Do they simply go by acs outcome??


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> I called nsw today. The lady said they are processing Dec 10 th applocations. Does anyone got acks for dec 10. Iam dec 10 applicant but no ack yet.
> 
> Also does anyone know what id the screening criteria for the approval. Do they simply go by acs outcome??




CCTT123 is a 12th dec application. He got his ack yesterday.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Hi, I sent my application yesterday and I've already got the standard acknowledgement by email from NSW..


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have filed my ACS on 7th Feb to evaluate my 5 year work-ex linking to earlier application of 3 years and 11months assessed application under job code-261313 Software Engineer.
> I am planning to apply for NSW SS once i get my ACS result and IELTS i have 8.5,8,7.5,6.5.
> ...



Hi Manpreet,

1. To apply for NSW SS you need your ACS results and also to submit EOI you need your ACS result. So its always better to get your ACS result then submit your EOI. 
2. All documents needs to be certified (attested)

3. Educational you can include you all semester transcripts (Mark sheets) along with Degree certificate.

Good Luck!


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, I sent my application yesterday and I've already got the standard acknowledgement by email from NSW..


Its cool that you have got the ack so quick! I am still waiting for 3month with no ack received 

Good Luck with your application!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> Hi, I sent my application yesterday and I've already got the standard acknowledgement by email from NSW..


Congrats buddy 
is the acknowledgment without file number ?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Yes, without. Just generic one with the 12 weeks notice.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I m new to this thread but have been following expat forum since november. I have one query, as I have submitted my documents for SS on 5 dec and recieved my ack this week on 19th march but without file number. Moreover, as per the ack email, it says currently the processing time is 12 weeks. My question is, the 12 weeks time, will that be counted from the day i submitted my docs or from the day i recieved ack and why did they didnt sende the file number.? 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jazzys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I m new to this thread but have been following expat forum since november. I have one query, as I have submitted my documents for SS on 5 dec and recieved my ack this week on 19th march but without file number. Moreover, as per the ack email, it says currently the processing time is 12 weeks. My question is, the 12 weeks time, will that be counted from the day i submitted my docs or from the day i recieved ack and why did they didnt sende the file number.?
> Thanks for your help.



Congrats jazzys 

Guys...

" jazzys " is December 5th applicant --- > got ACK on 19th March

" dmitry86 " is March 21st applicant ----> got ACK on 22nd March

Both these guys received ACK( though it is without file number ).

Not able to understand their approach how they are sending ACK s...any views /ideas from these two ACKs folks?


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats jazzys
> 
> Guys...
> 
> ...


Its very simple. They never used to acknowledge without a file no. earlier, but now they started acknowledging(both recent and also applicants from nov and dec. of course this doesn't mean that your DD has been encashed, its just an ack that your docs have reached and your 12 week time period starts from the date the docs have been received). 

Srikanth.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

cctt123 said:


> Yes mate...A few hours after..but my case officer is not beth... it can tell from the email address.


Well my CO is Beth Bull - Not sure how is she at processing applications. my docs reached NSW on 7th Jan and i have got ack without file number n all.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Added CO column in excel sheet - May be smart ppl like you can track progress on how each CO is doing


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Added CO column in excel sheet - May be smart ppl like you can track progress on how each CO is doing



Congratulations TOPGUN :clap2:


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Added CO column in excel sheet - May be smart ppl like you can track progress on how each CO is doing


how do you come to know about case officer...?

As i am 21 Nov applicant , and i received Ack on 19 Feb (waiting for outcome), but there is no mention of case officer....is your ack hold the name of case officer ?


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Its very simple. They never used to acknowledge without a file no. earlier, but now they started acknowledging(both recent and also applicants from nov and dec. of course this doesn't mean that your DD has been encashed, its just an ack that your docs have reached and your 12 week time period starts from the date the docs have been received).
> 
> Srikanth.


Thanks pradinlr and srikanth for your reply.
Srikanth, so you reckon my 12 weeks starts from the day i received my ack. After around 12-13 weeks, if you donot count the christmas holidays, i recieved my ack without file number or ref no.
Jatin


----------



## balajianthia (Feb 23, 2013)

*Am I eligible for state sponsorship?*

Hi

My ACS is already through which states "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263113 (Network Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code."

I have Listening - 8.0; Reading - 7.5; Speaking 8.0; Writing - 6.0. 

Am I eligible to apply a state sponsorship?

I have taken the IELTS twice though but my writing score has not improved though.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

Balaji


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> 1. To apply for NSW SS you need your ACS results and also to submit EOI you need your ACS result. So its always better to get your ACS result then submit your EOI.
> 2. All documents needs to be certified (attested)
> ...


Hi vijay,
Thanks for your reply.
I was asking if for filing NSW SS i need to file EOI and then apply and send SS docs (with EOI no.) I am confused at the very first step of SS.
Yes, My ACS is pending. So i thought by the time i get my ACS result i can collect infor for SS and EOI submission.
I came to know from somebody in the forum that 
The steps are (a) prepare your documents for your nomination application, (b) lodge the nomination application with NSW, (c) accept the state nomination offer and lodge an EOI, and (d) lodge your visa application.

Please help me undestand the first step to file SS and EOI submission.

--
Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Thanks pradinlr and srikanth for your reply.
> Srikanth, so you reckon my 12 weeks starts from the day i received my ack. After around 12-13 weeks, if you donot count the christmas holidays, i recieved my ack without file number or ref no.
> Jatin


Hi Jatin,

The 12 week time starts from the day the day your docs reached the nsw office. Not the ack date. As you are Dec 5 applicant, you should get your outcome soon.

Srikanth.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Jatin,
> 
> The 12 week time starts from the day the day your docs reached the nsw office. Not the ack date. As you are Dec 5 applicant, you should get your outcome soon.
> 
> Srikanth.


Any proof of this? Not much of a difference for the recent non case number ack's anyway.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Any proof of this? Not much of a difference for the recent non case number ack's anyway.


I mailed a couple of days ago asking the same question. They clarified that the 12 week time period starts from the day the docs were received by the office and not from the day of ack. Yes it doesn't make much difference for the recent applications. The point here is we have treat the ack as an ack that our docs reached there.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> I mailed a couple of days ago asking the same question. They clarified that the 12 week time period starts from the day the docs were received by the office and not from the day of ack. Yes it doesn't make much difference for the recent applications. The point here is we have treat the ack as an ack that our docs reached there.


When I applied for the sponsorship, it was 8 weeks. Then it changed to 10,12,14 and now some are told 16 weeks... So its not a very reliable thing. Its been over 13 weeks for me but no acknowledgement at all. If you are lucky you will get it earlier than the said 12 weeks even.... So keep hoping for the best... Good luck.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys Nancy raised an interesting point. I have a 489 family sponsored visa invitation but Im waiting for the 190 NSW sponsored one as it is a permanent visa. So basically if you already have a 489 invitation attached to your EOI ID (that means the EOI is in the invitation stage) then does that mean you cant be invited for the 190?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys

Let us find out sth. 

I am the 12th Dec applicant. I got an ack email on 21st March with a file number by the email address on the name of my CO.

Ok , just make an assumption

1) if your ack is with a file number then must be sent by our CO( i.e, [email protected]), which means ur application is allocated a CO and your application review will be completed within 4 weeks
2) if your ack is without a file number then sent by the general email(i.e.,[email protected]), which means ur application has not been allocated a Co and your applicatin review will takes more than 4 weeks

Can anyone receives an ack without a ref numner prove it?

But I was questioning, how come some 5th Dec applicants acks are still coming without file number.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Let us find out sth.
> 
> ...


So in point 2, what if the ack is the automated will take up to 12 weeks will email outcome and tax receipt ack but it comes from an individual and not the standard email? What does that mean that it will be up to 12 weeks total? Who knows!!


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Experts,


My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013,

I have applied for Subclass190 Visa and NSW state sponsorship with 60 points,

I have a overall 7 in IELTS.

When can i expect a invitation??

I just have a correspondence in my skillselect profile and nothing else...

I am a bit tensed about this,

Can someone enlighten me on this.

Thanks and regards,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> My EOI application is launched in January and my documents has reached NSW office on January 21st 2013,
> ...


Hi Uday,

Just happen to see your post on the forum. Please help if you can clear my confusion.

I have filed ACS(Result awaited) Once i get the result. I want to apply for NSW SS.
So i want to know that should i file EOI first and then apply for SS. or First should get my SS letter then EOI and then inform NSW about my EOI no.?

Please help me understand the EOI and SS process.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Just happen to see your post on the forum. Please help if you can clear my confusion.
> 
> ...



Hi Manpreet

Once you get the ACS result 

1) As a first step you can submit your EOI. you will be provided with unique number. 

2) you can put that EOI number on NSW SS application form .


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey ManpBanglre,


Once your ACS result is out,
You will have to apply for the EOI and then State Sponsorship,
I have gone though a consultancy to help me on this.

Thanks,
UdayKumar.K.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Pradinlr,

Your profile says ACK Received: Waiting,

Can you please tell what does the ACK say,

I am not sure if i have one in my skill select profile.

I just have a email which says that my EOI has been submitted.


Thanks.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Manpreet
> 
> Once you get the ACS result
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for prompt reply.
Someone replied me on the same forum that
1. The steps are (a) prepare your documents for your nomination application, (b) lodge the nomination application with NSW, (c) accept the state nomination offer and lodge an EOI, and (d) lodge your visa application.

And on the NSW SS form 1 and 2 they have mentioned EOI no.(if any)
Hence got confused. Also,that we need to inform Statae about EOI no. within 90 days of nomination.

Thanks for clearing the air.

--
Manpreet


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Pradinlr,
> 
> Your profile says ACK Received: Waiting,
> 
> ...


Hi Uday

ACK means acknowledgment from NSW telling that your docs reached their office. earlier ACK contains file number as well. but these days they have changed a bit ... they are not sending file number.

to be short... ACK gives you confirmation that your docs reached NSW and they started working on your application.

As am waiting for ACK... my signature states that "waiting"


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hey ManpBanglre,
> 
> 
> Once your ACS result is out,
> ...


Thanks for your reply Uday. 
That clears the confusion. Have been struggling last few days.
By the time i get my ACS result,planning to start collecting my docs for SS.
Will get back if required.
Thank you.

--
Manpreet


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> ACK means acknowledgment from NSW telling that your docs reached their office. earlier ACK contains file number as well. but these days they have changed a bit ... they are not sending file number.
> 
> ...



Hi Pradinlr,

How long would it take for anyone to get the acknowlement because i didnt get the acknowledgement till now..... but i have a confirmation from UPS that my documents have reached NSW office on January 21st.

Thanks,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Pradinlr,
> 
> How long would it take for anyone to get the acknowlement because i didnt get the acknowledgement till now..... but i have a confirmation from UPS that my documents have reached NSW office on January 21st.
> 
> ...


@udayNSW 

for me it took, 15 weeks to get ACK. I have applied on 5th Dec and I got on 19th March.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ManpBanglre said:


> Thanks for your reply Uday.
> That clears the confusion. Have been struggling last few days.
> By the time i get my ACS result,planning to start collecting my docs for SS.
> Will get back if required.
> ...


Check the report on this SkillSelect.

U wil get a clear idea abt ur occupations position


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Let us find out sth.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I am 5th dec applicant, recieved an ack without file but just found that it came from the email you have stated in assumption 1. Therefore, it means my application is allocated to CO.
Thanks, 
Jatin


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello All,

Would like to know, what is the time frame of each process following after we receive a +ive acknowledgement ? Please mention the process and expected time it takes... Would be beneficial for most of the Novice here...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi, so i received my acknowledgement email yesterday but it has come from a CO rather than a general email address.
i submitted my application on 14th jan. posted on 10th jan so would have reached by 14th jan.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> hi, so i received my acknowledgement email yesterday but it has come from a CO rather than a general email address.
> i submitted my application on 14th jan. posted on 10th jan so would have reached by 14th jan.


Ill ask again - for those who received the 12 week email from Andrew or someone else with no file number, any insight? Did some get it from the generic biz address?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

I got 12 weeks notification from a particular person. I believe so did the rest. Those guys are not officers, they're just doing paper work.
Stop making vague assumptions with no arguments. Our applications will be processed within the mentioned time-frame or sorted out.
Note that last year according to their website they "supported almost 300 business migrants to Sydney and NSW, 1,200 skilled migrants to regional NSW and 120 skilled migrants to settle in Sydney". 
So they might have had selective process for nominees.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> I got 12 weeks notification from a particular person. I believe so did the rest. Those guys are not officers, they're just doing paper work.
> Stop making vague assumptions with no arguments. Our applications will be processed within the mentioned time-frame or sorted out.
> Note that last year according to their website they "supported almost 300 business migrants to Sydney and NSW, 1,200 skilled migrants to regional NSW and 120 skilled migrants to settle in Sydney".
> So they might have had selective process for nominees.


Thanks for the colour on the first part, I didn't know that.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi, so i received my acknowledgement email yesterday but it has come from a CO rather than a general email address.
> i submitted my application on 14th jan. posted on 10th jan so would have reached by 14th jan.


Congrats Anurag on receving ACK...:clap2:
all the best for approval /invitation 

Btw whats your job code buddy... ?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

ashababy said:


> @udayNSW
> 
> for me it took, 15 weeks to get ACK. I have applied on 5th Dec and I got on 19th March.


Hi,
Thanks for the prompt reply,

So i can get the ACK by this month end??

Thanks and Regards,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

jazzys said:


> Hi there,
> I am 5th dec applicant, recieved an ack without file but just found that it came from the email you have stated in assumption 1. Therefore, it means my application is allocated to CO.
> Thanks,
> Jatin


Then i am confused now..

It seems the office works on different ways for individuals....

Cuz I did have a file number... want to know if there is any difference on proccessing applications.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Ill ask again - for those who received the 12 week email from Andrew or someone else with no file number, any insight? Did some get it from the generic biz address?


I firmly believe that those applications get an Ack without a file number were still behind than those applicatins had a file number, cuz those had not been gone thru the key step " Arranged a file number", which means the office does not atuaclly working on it yet.

Just my point of view.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

anurag8841 said:


> hi, so i received my acknowledgement email yesterday but it has come from a CO rather than a general email address.
> i submitted my application on 14th jan. posted on 10th jan so would have reached by 14th jan.



Hi anurag8841,

Did u get ref number along with the ack number ?

If so, is that starts with 13/XXX ? . I am Dec 6 th applicant and got ref no as 13/4XX

Thanks


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

jazzys said:


> Hi there,
> I am 5th dec applicant, recieved an ack without file but just found that it came from the email you have stated in assumption 1. Therefore, it means my application is allocated to CO.
> Thanks,
> Jatin


Hi,

Am also 5th Dec applicant. Did u get ref no ?.

mine is starting with 13/45X . What abt u ?

Thanks


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Dear CcTt, 

I have been reading your posts for a few days.. please dont mimd but it seems like you are being very pessimestic about others situation .. Please try and boost everyones morals up, if nothing else.. 
I called up NSW yesterday as I have not received acknowledgement yet.. They clearly stated that it would be maximum of 4 weeks processing time from when the ack was sent for Dec applicants.. If anyone has any doubts, it is best you call them up directly in regards to your situation and they are very easy going and helpful and would guide you properly.. Making permuations and combinations abt probable and improbable stuff would just increase confusion..n keep faith..


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi anurag8841,
> 
> Did u get ref number along with the ack number ?
> 
> ...


no i haven't got any ref number along with the ack. they said to me that it would take around 6-7 weeks for the whole process including sending the Ack. number with reference number and outcome letter. as they are currently working on early Dec applications.

when did you get your Ack. letter?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

anurag8841 said:


> no i haven't got any ref number along with the ack. they said to me that it would take around 6-7 weeks for the whole process including sending the Ack. number with reference number and outcome letter. as they are currently working on early Dec applications.
> 
> when did you get your Ack. letter?



I got it on 19th. Mine is Dec 6th application


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

ashababy said:


> I got it on 19th. Mine is Dec 6th application


I am 21st Nov applicant and still waiting for decision......it seems process little changed now....total time till outcome will be 18 weeks i guess....


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi anurag8841,
> 
> Did u get ref number along with the ack number ?
> 
> ...


I am 13/6XX, and 12th Dec, it seems application was increased by 2 hundreds in 6 days...


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*ACK got without File Number*

Hi all,
i am new to this thread. . my occupation : software engineer (2613)

i have submitted my doc 21-mar-2013 and received mail from NSW and saying that the processing time is 12 weeks and not to contact until 12 weeks. But without File number 

How ever with the current nomination flow , most probably it will past 2012 July when my application get into their processing. 

1). So any thoughts on what will happen to my application ? 
2). will they (NSW)hold my application for next quota?
3). Australian government will set occupation ceiling for Software Engineer in 2013- 2014 ?


any comments???


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Dear CcTt,
> 
> I have been reading your posts for a few days.. please dont mimd but it seems like you are being very pessimestic about others situation .. Please try and boost everyones morals up, if nothing else..
> I called up NSW yesterday as I have not received acknowledgement yet.. They clearly stated that it would be maximum of 4 weeks processing time from when the ack was sent for Dec applicants.. If anyone has any doubts, it is best you call them up directly in regards to your situation and they are very easy going and helpful and would guide you properly.. Making permuations and combinations abt probable and improbable stuff would just increase confusion..n keep faith..


I am sorry mate,my purpose of posts just want to find out more clearly how the system works. I wasnt meant to disappoint anyone.

BTW, when did you submit your application? Call them up and tell them the exact day of your application if you can, you might find out if your application was reached the office or not, even thru you are still waiting for your ack. Good luck bro.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I am sorry mate,my purpose of posts just want to find out more clearly how the system works. I wasnt meant to disappoint anyone.
> 
> BTW, when did you submit your application? Call them up and tell them the exact day of your application if you can, you might find out if your application was reached the office or not, even thru you are still waiting for your ack. Good luck bro.


NO, DONT CALL THEM AND WASTE THEIR TIME. THEY HAVE SAID NOT TO CALL THEM FOR A REASON
i guess if we call them we are wasting their time so they would be processing less applications. we need to have some patience as well. im not sure about others, but i have other works in life apart from discussing and analysing things related to this topic.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am also 5th Dec applicant. Did u get ref no ?.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
No i didnt get any ref no. I m really confused, dont know whats happening. 
Thanks.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Chandra*

Hi,
I have been following this forum from last 6 months. want to get my doubts clarified.
I got my ACS result positive, applied for system admin(262113) and got my IELTS score 6 in each band. preparing documents to apply for NSW state sponsorship.
Hopefull by next weekend I may send the documents. looks like NSW is taking 5 months to give an approval. However, I want know, what is the cap limit for NSW state sponsorship and how many filled so far?
If I send my document by next weekend and if they accept the documents. Can I take that as my application will be processed?, Of course Approved it or not Secondary.
Please clarify my doubt. I have been applying through Consultancy but this forum giving me more information than consultancy people and in fact I am following up with them and they are not active and delaying the things. Looking for information from you. Thank you.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Hi all,
> i am new to this thread. . my occupation : software engineer (2613)
> 
> i have submitted my doc 21-mar-2013 and received mail from NSW and saying that the processing time is 12 weeks and not to contact until 12 weeks. But without File number
> ...


Good that you have received ack.
I have also sent to my docs to NSW SS on first half of Feb but till date not received any ack.
Kindly let me know how to confirm that and whom to contact for this


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I have been following this forum from last 6 months. want to get my doubts clarified.
> I got my ACS result positive, applied for system admin(262113) and got my IELTS score 6 in each band. preparing documents to apply for NSW state sponsorship.
> Hopefull by next weekend I may send the documents. looks like NSW is taking 5 months to give an approval. However, I want know, what is the cap limit for NSW state sponsorship and how many filled so far?
> ...


5 months now?? I am as anxious as anyone else but where do you get 5 months from? This is hard for everyone as we are all trying to make a new life but let's keep it in reality.


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Is there anyone in this forum who had submitted papers before 7 Dec for state sponsorship in NSW, but still waiting for acknowledgement?
I feel like alone in this territory, with immense scarcity. 
If you are in this territory, please raise your voice. It will remove my loneliness.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> NO, DONT CALL THEM AND WASTE THEIR TIME. THEY HAVE SAID NOT TO CALL THEM FOR A REASON
> i guess if we call them we are wasting their time so they would be processing less applications. we need to have some patience as well. im not sure about others, but i have other works in life apart from discussing and analysing things related to this topic.


I agree with Anurag.
I do not understand what goes through people's mind when they have been told explicitly and specifically "NOT TO CALL, *UNLESS* There is something urgent that impacts your application"

Maybe through all their anxieties, they ignore this. BUT, I believe the people in nomination office are working as much as they can (I hope). I have been beyond patient waiting for over 3 months without calling them once and only following news from my agent and people here to get my information. Of course having said that, You call them if you really have something important to tell them about ur application, but not calling them every week to ask when your application going to be approved (Just follow the time frame).

Help yourself and others not to waste their time.


----------



## amarnathp (Aug 13, 2012)

*got approval....*

Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...

I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.


First of all congratulation amarnathp for your approval. It's a great news. 
Thank you bro for your pray. And it worked. 
Though I didn't receive any ack email from nsw, i just called them, and a nice lady, name Stephany, confirmed that my application is under assessing level, and she gave me the file no.

So literally i can say i got the long waited ACK.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
From the old posts, people who applied in mid of november receiving the invitations now. mean took more than 4 months to get invited.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

5h31kh said:


> First of all congratulation amarnathp for your approval. It's a great news.
> Thank you bro for your pray. And it worked.
> Though I didn't receive any ack email from nsw, i just called them, and a nice lady, name Stephany, confirmed that my application is under assessing level, and she gave me the file no.
> 
> So literally i can say i got the long waited ACK.


Its a good news. When did u send ur docs ?
Thanks


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

I hv sent docs on 29th Jan, still no response.
N.joy


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.



Congrats ! Amar...

Three claps :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Pray for me too . ... 


Also request you to update excel sheet


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Its a good news. When did u send ur docs ?
> Thanks


I sent the docs on 6 Dec. i think they had received my docs either 7dec or 10 dec.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

5h31kh said:


> I sent the docs on 6 Dec. i think they had received my docs either 7dec or 10 dec.


I guess it would be one more month for early december applicants to get approval letter.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> I hv sent docs on 29th Jan, still no response.
> N.joy


Yea..I too had send my docs on 30 Jan..I think it is not yet time to think about ack n all...may be we'll start being impatient by end of April or May i guess...Let us hope that the ceiling wont be reached by then...

Till then keep checking this forum n also the excel sheet in google docs... i think now they are sending ack for dec 17th applications...

Good luck to you ...


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.


Wow...Congrats bro...time to celebrate...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you buddies


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how long vetasses can take?
I filed it 4 weeks back. No reply yet.

Pl advice.

N.joy


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Is there anyone in this forum who had submitted papers before 7 Dec for state sponsorship in NSW, but still waiting for acknowledgement?
> I feel like alone in this territory, with immense scarcity.
> If you are in this territory, please raise your voice. It will remove my loneliness.


take it easy dude..  
chk my signature..


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.



Congrats Amar..
So now we can say NSW guys hv reached till 13th NOV 
may be 2 more weeks for me then


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you so much God... By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins.. Lodgement of Visa


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God... By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins.. Lodgement of Visa


congrats man!
can you be more specific?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

How do I get this signature thing to work? It has my timeline.

1) NSW SS Docs Submitted - 27/02/2013
2) 190 Visa (55+5 points)
3) NSW ACK - 25/03/2013
4) NSW App - 25/03/2013
5) 190 EOI Invite - 25/03/2013


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God... By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins.. Lodgement of Visa


Congrats Dear... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

When did u applied ?

as I am unable to see your details in excel.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Congrats Dear... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> When did u applied ?
> 
> ...


I applied on the 27th of Feb. But I think there are processing on the basis of occupation. AFAIK there are only two people under the same occupation group as I am. Check my time line out. Ive updated the NSW google docs as well. my name there is abhi


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

So only one month? You re so lucky!! I am jan 21 applicant and I'm still waiting 

Congrats!


----------



## prakash_c (Mar 7, 2013)

Hurrah !!! Finally I got invitation today. Thank god. My docs reached on Nov-14, never received an acknowledgement.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> So only one month? You re so lucky!! I am jan 21 applicant and I'm still waiting
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks man. Yeah I couldnt believe my eyes when I got an email from skillselect saying that Ive been invited for 190. Upon checking my junk mail , I got my acknowledgement and my approval letter. There arent many people in my occupation group. I think that helped a little


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Good that you have received ack.
> I have also sent to my docs to NSW SS on first half of Feb but till date not received any ack.
> Kindly let me know how to confirm that and whom to contact for this


Really i am not sure who is the person you should contact. But what thing i know is that they have change their process recently. most probabaly peoplw who submit mid of march they got ack without file number.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

amarnathp said:


> Hurray....I got invitation from NSW 2 mins back......good day fro me... applied on Nov 13 under SW engineer,,got ACk on 23 Jan and approav l on 25 March...
> 
> I would like to thank 5h31kh who has been supportive during my waiting period..would pray GOD to give approval from my bro 5h31kh.


woww happy to hear someone's that approval sound   Goold luck Buddy.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello All,

Do we need to get the PCC and spouse's ielts scores ready before getting the invite? Should we apply for visa as soon as we get an invite? Can someone elaborate on this?

Thank you.

Mohsin


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Do we need to get the PCC and spouse's ielts scores ready before getting the invite? Should we apply for visa as soon as we get an invite? Can someone elaborate on this?
> 
> ...


Of course you can prepare your documents.
BUT... 
PCC and medicals have validity date.
If you get them in advance, and then... wait 4 months for invite ?!
It is all your decision, but the clever one would be AFTER the invite


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thank you so much God... By your grace I got all the three (ACK, Approval and the invite) all on the same day. . The final step begins.. Lodgement of Visa


Congrats bro


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I couldnt believe my eyes when I got an email from skillselect saying that Ive been invited for 190. Upon checking my junk mail , I got my acknowledgement and my approval letter. There arent many people in my occupation group. I think that helped a little


COngrats first man

Do they send your the approval letter by email???they are not posting to you??


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Guys,


I have got my ACK today but no file number. 
I am praying god so that i will get the invitation soon.


Thanks and Regards,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> I have got my ACK today but no file number.
> ...



Congratulations Uday :clap2:


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Sanje said:


> Really i am not sure who is the person you should contact. But what thing i know is that they have change their process recently. most probabaly peoplw who submit mid of march they got ack without file number.


Hello,

Please wait some more time. Last week they replied and said that, they are yet to process Nov 12 th application.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> COngrats first man
> 
> Do they send your the approval letter by email???they are not posting to you??


Yeah they sent me an approval letter. The letter came from [email protected] and my assessing officer was Maria Estrada. I would assume they would post the letter as well. But I dont think its of any significance as I can apply for the visa with the online copy itself


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah they sent me an approval letter. The letter came from [email protected] and my assessing officer was Maria Estrada. I would assume they would post the letter as well. But I dont think its of any significance as I can apply for the visa with the online copy itself


Thanks for sharing the rare informations.

It is very helpful. 

Thats great news for us if they are sending an email of infoming the outcome first, cuz post deliverring can take ages.

Good luck for the future bro.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for sharing the rare informations.
> 
> It is very helpful.
> 
> ...


Good luck dude. There are I think eight officers in the entire NSW T&I department
1) Maria Estrada
2) Lily Cheung
3) Beth Bull
4) Henry Cheung
5) John Angeles
6) Tom McAlary
7) Lita Aganon
8) Matinde Chacha


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

My question is wt to do if NSW remove occupation after applying ACS??


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

I will have to wait for the 1st July 2013 and hope that you occupation will remain in the list or get ready to undergo one more assessment to change your ANZSCO code.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah they sent me an approval letter.


Congrats, and thanks for sharing. 
It only goes to show that there is a selective process applied and they do prioritize the applicants.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

omapte said:


> Congrats Amar..
> So now we can say NSW guys hv reached till 13th NOV
> may be 2 more weeks for me then


same here. 4 weeks after receiving my ack email on Feb 24, no approval yet. I'm hoping end of MArch or first week of April we will get our approvals!!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

I think process will slow down further more as Easter Holidays are coming up.... And its quite generic thing that nobody loves to work at-least a day before and after holidays..


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah they sent me an approval letter. The letter came from [email protected] and my assessing officer was Maria Estrada. I would assume they would post the letter as well. But I dont think its of any significance as I can apply for the visa with the online copy itself


Way to go!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks man. Yeah I couldnt believe my eyes when I got an email from skillselect saying that Ive been invited for 190. Upon checking my junk mail , I got my acknowledgement and my approval letter. There arent many people in my occupation group. I think that helped a little


Congrats Abhishek.. All the best for you future endeavours !!! 
I am so happy for you !! God Bless and take care!! lane:lane:


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Acknowledge mail received today! 
( without any file number)


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

*Ack pattern*

Hi all, 

Just wondering about the ACk process. Any wild guess how its working? After receiving general ACK (without file number) when shall we expect the CO if we cross the 12 weeks waiting period ? any heads up appreciated.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

You should expect the CO once your application arouses the interest of a responsible person. Imagine you are an official who has an annual plan to fill up 900 positions with highly skilled applicants most of them hardly hit IELTS score of 6 and have basic or even no job experience. But there are 10,000 thousands applicants who have paid for being considered as potential skilled immigrants. Hope you have got an idea how the process looks like - bureaucratic, as usual..


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys..any one from the 17-12-2012 who has not yet received the acknowledgement yet?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hi guys..any one from the 17-12-2012 who has not yet received the acknowledgement yet?


it seems that NSW are not sending out Ack. letters rather direct outcome letters.

i spoke to stephany today, she said that they are currently processing mid-Dec applications.

i am not sure how someone who lodged the visa in feb, got approval so fast? as they are processing according to when they receive the application and not based on the occupation.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> it seems that NSW are not sending out Ack. letters rather direct outcome letters.
> 
> i spoke to stephany today, she said that they are currently processing mid-Dec applications.
> 
> i am not sure how someone who lodged the visa in feb, got approval so fast? as they are processing according to when they receive the application and not based on the occupation.


I know.. although happy for the person.. I am simply amazed about it actually happened..
I spoke to Stephanie last week but she never mentioned anything about the Acknowledgement letter not being sent any longer. The problem with me is that I have had close my hotmail account and change it over to outlook as someone was spamming my account overseas and had lost the access to the same. 
Anyways, she asked me to call back in about 2 weeks in case I dont receive anything .. So keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for the best


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Got my approval yesterday from NSW, i lodged it on 19/12. I didnt receive any acknowledgement though..

Also had the EOI approved at the same time. 

narrow escape, as my visa was expiring on 19/04.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my approval yesterday from NSW, i lodged it on 19/12. I didnt receive any acknowledgement though..
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is that u got invitation or u have granted PR?: clap2:


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL.....I got my NSW State sponsorship letter today, applied on Nov17th 2012,


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my approval yesterday from NSW, i lodged it on 19/12. I didnt receive any acknowledgement though..
> 
> ...


Hi Sid,
I have received an acknowledgement myself today..
Did you call them up to let them know your visa is expiring soon?
I am worried as my visa is also expiring soon!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> LOL.....I got my NSW State sponsorship letter today, applied on Nov17th 2012,


Congrats Pete.. Got my acknowledgement today!


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Rohit,

I did not receive the SS Approval yet(via e-mail or courier), but the EOI was updated with the invitation.

To all who have not lodged EOI but have applied for SS, please lodge EOI and provide the EOI no to NSW Trade and Investment centre. This will be quicker, In my case they must have mentioned that i have been approved , and based on that Immi granted me the invitation...

I did call and send few e-mails to NSW T&I stating that my visa is expiring soon.

May be that's the case i got it early...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

sid7834 said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> 
> I did not receive the SS Approval yet(via e-mail or courier), but the EOI was updated with the invitation.
> 
> ...


Hey Sid..
Congratulations man.. s happy for you.. i bet you are sighing an air of relief.. 
If you dont mind sharing it with me , how long ago did you email/call them to let them know your visa was expiring soon?
I wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Good luck dude. There are I think eight officers in the entire NSW T&I department
> 1) Maria Estrada
> 2) Lily Cheung
> 3) Beth Bull
> ...


According my Ack email, my CO is Alex Jones. So it should be more than 8 Co in the office


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

sid7834 said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> 
> I did not receive the SS Approval yet(via e-mail or courier), but the EOI was updated with the invitation.
> 
> ...


Thansk for the advise.

Congrats first. Did you send the email directly to your CO(i.e, [email protected]) or to the general email?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

sid7834 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my approval yesterday from NSW, i lodged it on 19/12. I didnt receive any acknowledgement though..
> 
> ...




Congrats sid7834 :clap2:

Could you please share your timelines and job code ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Congrats Pete.. Got my acknowledgement today!


Congratulations deepanshu and Pete :clap2:

@deepanshu 

Could you please share your time lines and job code ?


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Congrats Pete.. Got my acknowledgement today!


What should i do with that? It would have been better if they had given the letter to some one else who actually need it


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations deepanshu and Pete :clap2:
> 
> @deepanshu
> 
> Could you please share your time lines and job code ?


Hey,
i have updated the excel sheet now.. I applied as a developer programmer..
My docs were posted on 14-12-2012 and were received on 17-12-2012. 
I have received an acknowledgment today.
Hope it helps


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Pete_sampras said:


> What should i do with that? It would have been better if they had given the letter to some one else who actually need it


oops did not realize you have already received 189 invitation


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey,
> i have updated the excel sheet now.. I applied as a developer programmer..
> My docs were posted on 14-12-2012 and were received on 17-12-2012.
> I have received an acknowledgment today.
> Hope it helps


Thanks buddy... wish you all good luck for next phase :ranger:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey,
> i have updated the excel sheet now.. I applied as a developer programmer..
> My docs were posted on 14-12-2012 and were received on 17-12-2012.
> I have received an acknowledgment today.
> Hope it helps




Hey deepanshu you received ack with file no or general ack ??


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ranger, wish the same for u buddy..

Rohit, i received mine with a ref number


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Thanks a lot Ranger, wish the same for u buddy..
> 
> Rohit, i received mine with a ref number



Thats cool. I received with out file no. My documents reached on 23rd Jan. 

Is it because of your calls they are prioritizing your applications?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

No.. I have only made one call to them.. My documents reached there on 17th.. It has been over 13 weeks and almost everyone around the date has received the ack.. It is only based on first cum first basis


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Just spoke with NSW
Stephanie said, that they are processing mid of December, around 16th.
She advised me that in next 2 weeks will hear from them (I guess 2 weeks is a standard reply)
good luck to all!


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey,
> i have updated the excel sheet now.. I applied as a developer programmer..
> My docs were posted on 14-12-2012 and were received on 17-12-2012.
> I have received an acknowledgment today.
> Hope it helps


Hi 

Dose your ACK have a file number or just a normal one?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> it seems that NSW are not sending out Ack. letters rather direct outcome letters.
> 
> i spoke to stephany today, she said that they are currently processing mid-Dec applications.
> 
> i am not sure how someone who lodged the visa in feb, got approval so fast? as they are processing according to when they receive the application and not based on the occupation.


Hi Anurag,

What dose Stephany mean 'they are processing mid-Dec' ?
Dose this mean they are sending ACK with file number of mid-Dec or they are sending approval of Mid-Dec?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> No.. I have only made one call to them.. My documents reached there on 17th.. It has been over 13 weeks and almost everyone around the date has received the ack.. It is only based on first cum first basis



That's cool then. I am just wondering how they are processing it. When I call they said they are processing mid dec applications . Here is the proof that you got the ack. Confused 

Any ways I am expecting my ack with file no soon as my doc received on 23rd Jan

Congrats one more keep us updated about your invitation as well


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

sid7834 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my approval yesterday from NSW, i lodged it on 19/12. I didnt receive any acknowledgement though..
> 
> ...


OMG SID, I lodged on 19/12 too!! I hope to receive mine soon :X


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Hi
> 
> Dose your ACK have a file number or just a normal one?


It has a reference number, if that is the same as the file number


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> That's cool then. I am just wondering how they are processing it. When I call they said they are processing mid dec applications . Here is the proof that you got the ack. Confused
> 
> Any ways I am expecting my ack with file no soon as my doc received on 23rd Jan
> 
> Congrats one more keep us updated about your invitation as well


I hope you get yours soon too


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

*no ack/appv*

My agent has told me that we havent received acknowledgment / approval yet.. I'm worried cause as far as I know we have sent documents on 7th December.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All,

I got my NSW SS approval today. Almost 4 and a half months since my docs reached NSW office. I hven't rcvd the email but by Skill select/EOI application status is updated to INVITED. and Apply VISA button is enabled.

It took almost 45 days after i rcvd the sck email.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

omapte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW SS approval today. Almost 4 and a half months since my docs reached NSW office. I hven't rcvd the email but by Skill select/EOI application status is updated to INVITED. and Apply VISA button is enabled.
> 
> It took almost 45 days after i rcvd the sck email.



Congrats bro. 

I am wondering you must have got mail in spam. Please do check spam. One more thing, correct me if I am wrong. You do need the physical proof of your sponsorship approval letter despite of the invitation. your letter must be on the way. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

omapte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW SS approval today. Almost 4 and a half months since my docs reached NSW office. I hven't rcvd the email but by Skill select/EOI application status is updated to INVITED. and Apply VISA button is enabled.
> 
> It took almost 45 days after i rcvd the sck email.


Congrats omapte!
So, you didn't received NSW approval email, but what about SkillSelect?
I think they should send email too when invited you?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

omapte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW SS approval today. Almost 4 and a half months since my docs reached NSW office. I hven't rcvd the email but by Skill select/EOI application status is updated to INVITED. and Apply VISA button is enabled.
> 
> It took almost 45 days after i rcvd the sck email.


congrats yer...


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats omapte!
> So, you didn't received NSW approval email, but what about SkillSelect?
> I think they should send email too when invited you?


Thats correct no approval email yet, may be its getting routed as I write. but since Skillselect is Linked to SS approval it has gotten updated.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Congrats bro.
> 
> I am wondering you must have got mail in spam. Please do check spam. One more thing, correct me if I am wrong. You do need the physical proof of your sponsorship approval letter despite of the invitation. your letter must be on the way.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thats correct we need the hard copy as well my be its on its way, snail-mail.


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Possible reasons for Time gap between Acknolwedgement and Invitation*

If any of the senior members hv an idea about why do NSW ppl require 4-8 weeks time even after sending a formal acknolwedgement/receipt of the application.
Is it just to check the authenticity of the documents (IELTS, Vetassess, Experience Certificate etc) or they also seek expert advice from the relevant industry by sending the candidates cv to them?


If anyone has an idea about this?


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Sid..
> Congratulations man.. s happy for you.. i bet you are sighing an air of relief..
> If you dont mind sharing it with me , how long ago did you email/call them to let them know your visa was expiring soon?
> I wish you all the best for your future.


Hi Deepanshu,

More than a relief actually coz my work contract was expiring on 12/04, and they were requesting for visa to extend my contract.
I requested NSW T&I on last monday, but had no responce, then i called back again on Friday, and was advised that someone will e-mail you once the case is allocated to someone.. They didnt give me anytime frame as to when it will be allocated.

On monday I was about to apply for dependent visa based on my partners TR which would have costed me $1250, but received the SS and invitation the same day...

Thanks for your wishes, and hope that all you guys who are waiting for it to come through, your approval comes soon, As i know the waiting time is killing..

Take care 

Cheers..


----------



## sid7834 (Mar 18, 2013)

darecool said:


> OMG SID, I lodged on 19/12 too!! I hope to receive mine soon :X


Wish u all the Luck Mate..

If you dont hear anything, just call them and chase...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Just spoke with NSW
> Stephanie said, that they are processing mid of December, around 16th.
> She advised me that in next 2 weeks will hear from them (I guess 2 weeks is a standard reply)
> good luck to all!


I dont understand the word " processing', processing outcoming or just Ack?
mid of december applicants will received an outcome in 2 weeks or they are just doing ack for mid of dec?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

omapte said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW SS approval today. Almost 4 and a half months since my docs reached NSW office. I hven't rcvd the email but by Skill select/EOI application status is updated to INVITED. and Apply VISA button is enabled.
> 
> It took almost 45 days after i rcvd the sck email.


Hi omapte

According to the spreadsheet, you have 65 points without SS, just wondering why dont you apply for 189, if you do, you have been PR like 3 months already..

But anyway, congrats for the approval.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Hi omapte
> 
> According to the spreadsheet, you have 65 points without SS, just wondering why dont you apply for 189, if you do, you have been PR like 3 months already..
> 
> But anyway, congrats for the approval.


Thats correct CCT, but some things are learned hard way.. 
When i started with my application there was a buzz in the air that SS or 190 route is faster than 189 and also 189 was like a lottery system. So if you want to be sure on gettting a invite go for 190. and so even if i have 65 points i applied for SS. but it turned out that its not like that.. if I would hv applied via 189 in nov 2012, by now i wud hv got a grant.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the speadsheet should add one more column about job offer(yes/no), what do you guys think? i think job offer could be key factor as well.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I think the speadsheet should add one more column about job offer(yes/no), what do you guys think? i think job offer could be key factor as well.


I think applying for SS and PR is completely separate matter from applying for a job


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I think the speadsheet should add one more column about job offer(yes/no), what do you guys think? i think job offer could be key factor as well.


I agree.
To add, if you have noticed it, almost all LADIES have got their visa grants extremely fast.
It would be nice, if we add "sex" column as well


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

When submitting our documents to NSW, can we just submit *regular photocopies* of:
1. *IELTS results* and 
2. *Assesment results*
or do these also have to be *certified* by Public Notary???

Please help me


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> When submitting our documents to NSW, can we just submit *regular photocopies* of:
> 1. *IELTS results* and
> 2. *Assesment results*
> or do these also have to be *certified* by Public Notary???
> ...


Submit copy of IELTS result notarized by public notary...

and regular xerox of skill assessment


----------



## MrPerfect (Dec 28, 2012)

i will be submitting for NSW SS this week can any one suggest me how much funds should be shown (cash & property)and is there any format to declare the funds.were do i find these details.
i am applying and adding 3 dependents. Anz code 261313
what will happen to my application if occupation ceiling is reached in the state,will it be considered for next year i.e july 2013 or I will have to apply again.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> OMG SID, I lodged on 19/12 too!! I hope to receive mine soon :X


Hi Darecool and Sid.....Im 5 Dec applicant...and same occupation Accountant....got ack without ref on 19 March...hope we all get thru very soon....!!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> I agree.
> To add, if you have noticed it, almost all LADIES have got their visa grants extremely fast.
> It would be nice, if we add "sex" column as well



Wow....cannot believe we have sex based opinions even on such a topic and on a blogging site as well?? Anyways....I wish I was the main applicant in my case...would have got approval if dat"s the case....


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Darecool and Sid.....Im 5 Dec applicant...and same occupation Accountant....got ack without ref on 19 March...hope we all get thru very soon....!!


We might get it on the same day if they seems to be doing this in a batch manner.
LOL keep our fingers crossed. Haha....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

MrPerfect said:


> i will be submitting for NSW SS this week can any one suggest me how much funds should be shown (cash & property)and is there any format to declare the funds.were do i find these details.
> i am applying and adding 3 dependents. Anz code 261313
> what will happen to my application if occupation ceiling is reached in the state,will it be considered for next year i.e july 2013 or I will have to apply again.


You dont need to furnish proof of funds. You just have to show that you have 60 points to qualify for NSW state nomination. The occupation ceiling for Software Engineer is 5160 and they have filled in 3389 applicants already. Considering that there are only about 2 months remaining in this fiscal year. I'd think you 'd be alright. Even if the occupation fills up, the NSW guys hold on to your application for atleast two months (clarified this with Beth Bull). So I'd say go for it
Hope this helps you out
Regards
Abhishek


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You dont need to furnish proof of funds. You just have to show that you have 60 points to qualify for NSW state nomination. The occupation ceiling for Software Engineer is 5160 and they have filled in 3389 applicants already. Considering that there are only about 2 months remaining in this fiscal year. I'd think you 'd be alright. Even if the occupation fills up, the NSW guys hold on to your application for atleast two months (clarified this with Beth Bull). So I'd say go for it
> Hope this helps you out
> Regards
> Abhishek


looking at your timeline and IELTS results, just thinking if you had 1 band more ie 8 in Writing you could apply directly for 189 visa instead.
good IELTS results though mate 
for me, writing was a problem and i got 7.5, needed 8. rest sections in IELTS were around 8.5 and 8 bands.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> We might get it on the same day if they seems to be doing this in a batch manner.
> LOL keep our fingers crossed. Haha....


I am not sure how they are processing the applications, as i spoke to stephanie today morning and she said they are processing according to when they receive the application, but since you sent your application on dec 19th and Dr. Oz sent on 5th dec and you both received Ack. letter on the same day, makes me wonder hows the process it actually.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> We might get it on the same day if they seems to be doing this in a batch manner.
> LOL keep our fingers crossed. Haha....


hi darecool, did you get Ack. letter with the file reference number? if so, whats your first 2 numbers?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

hi all,

does anyone know whether can one leave Australia for a short visit after submitting the documents to the immigration for the visa?
or do you need to stay in Australia till you are granted the visa?


also in regards to the bringing visa, once applied for PR are you on the bringing visa or the visa which you currently have. i am on 485 Visa and which is valid till mid 2014, so would my existing visa expire, once i have lodged my PR or would it still remain valid and allow me to enter Australia once i have departed? also would i need a bridging visa B to enter Australia or my current visa ie 485 Visa would be fine.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Nov 23rd applicant here....still waiting for my approval. Ack email received already on Feb 24.
Maybe next week?

am i the only November 20/21/22/23/24/25th applicant here waiting for approval???


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> looking at your timeline and IELTS results, just thinking if you had 1 band more ie 8 in Writing you could apply directly for 189 visa instead.
> good IELTS results though mate
> for me, writing was a problem and i got 7.5, needed 8. rest sections in IELTS were around 8.5 and 8 bands.


Writing proved to be a tough nut to crack lol.. I gave the Exam three times and I studied like crazy for writing but still I couldnt get 8 and the worst part is I dont even know why. I dont know where I went wrong.
Why didnt you get a remark if you got a 7.5? One of my friends got a 7.5 in writing and he applied for a remark and had his score increased by 0.5 points
Abhishek


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi all,
> 
> does anyone know whether can one leave Australia for a short visit after submitting the documents to the immigration for the visa?
> or do you need to stay in Australia till you are granted the visa?
> ...


Whats your occupation code buddy? When did you graduate uni? Did you do your undergrads here in NSW or interstate?
Abhishek


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Anurag,
> 
> What dose Stephany mean 'they are processing mid-Dec' ?
> Dose this mean they are sending ACK with file number of mid-Dec or they are sending approval of Mid-Dec?


i dont know what she meant by that, im guessing they are trying to do both at the same time for mid-Dec applications. i think they are processing Dec 19th applications or around there from the looks of it as people in this forum are getting approvals/Ack. letters with reference numbers.

also, it seems not many people have applied in 1st and 2nd week of Jan as i think by end of next week as 2 days are holidays this week and next week cos of Easter so by end of next week, they would have started with Jan applications.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Writing proved to be a tough nut to crack lol.. I gave the Exam three times and I studied like crazy for writing but still I couldnt get 8 and the worst part is I dont even know why. I dont know where I went wrong.
> Why didnt you get a remark if you got a 7.5? One of my friends got a 7.5 in writing and he applied for a remark and had his score increased by 0.5 points
> Abhishek


yeah i could have gone for remark though, damn i was soo depressed at that time. like i spent 2 months studying IELTS and giving 2 IELTS exam. 
so total i have given 4 times IELTS , which includes 1 time to get my student visa and 3 time for PR. though i need to give only 2 times as i got around the same result in IELTS which i got in my 2nd attempt. my aim was to get 8 bands in all.
to be honest, we indians have good command in english as we have been studying it from year 1 in school. but still 8 bands is really hard to get like in all 4 sections.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Whats your occupation code buddy? When did you graduate uni? Did you do your undergrads here in NSW or interstate?
> Abhishek


Electrical Engineer

i graduated in Aug 2012, how about yourself?
yes i did my undergrads in NSW.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Thats cool. I received with out file no. My documents reached on 23rd Jan.
> 
> Is it because of your calls they are prioritizing your applications?


mate, he had applied in dec and you have applied on 23rd jan, so obviously he would have received Ack. letter earlier than you.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> yeah i could have gone for remark though, damn i was soo depressed at that time. like i spent 2 months studying IELTS and giving 2 IELTS exam.
> so total i have given 4 times IELTS , which includes 1 time to get my student visa and 3 time for PR. though i need to give only 2 times as i got around the same result in IELTS which i got in my 2nd attempt. my aim was to get 8 bands in all.
> to be honest, we indians have good command in english as we have been studying it from year 1 in school. but still 8 bands is really hard to get like in all 4 sections.


True that. Of all my international student friends who are from india, only one of them managed to get an eight in all modules in IELTS and that too only on his fifth try . I personally think that the format of the exam is pretty stupid because you have to do the whole thing all over again just because one of your sections ended up badly.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Electrical Engineer
> 
> i graduated in Aug 2012, how about yourself?
> yes i did my undergrads in NSW.


Oh nice. I did Bachelors of Mechanical (Biomedical) Engineering from Usyd.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh nice. I did Bachelors of Mechanical (Biomedical) Engineering from Usyd.


i did from UNSW! 
Compared to Sydney, hows Orange?
im guessing its a Gold Mining town (Newcrest), right.

Im living in Newcastle, kind of different than Sydney in terms of nightlife and stuff to do during weekend as options are limited.

Biomedical Engineering I think you can do with Elec. Engg. as well as i know UNSW does offer like a 5 year course. i think so it would be the case with Mec. Engg and Biiomedical Engg together like a dual degree.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

omapte said:


> Thats correct CCT, but some things are learned hard way..
> When i started with my application there was a buzz in the air that SS or 190 route is faster than 189 and also 189 was like a lottery system. So if you want to be sure on gettting a invite go for 190. and so even if i have 65 points i applied for SS. but it turned out that its not like that.. if I would hv applied via 189 in nov 2012, by now i wud hv got a grant.


you could have applied for 189 as well and asked NSW to cancel your application. I knew one person did so. 

Anyways good luck with your application. cheers


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> you could have applied for 189 as well and asked NSW to cancel your application. I knew one person did so.
> 
> Anyways good luck with your application. cheers


you can only apply for 189 if you meet at least 60 points AND your occupation is on the SOL not CSOL which requires sponsorship!


----------



## MrPerfect (Dec 28, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You dont need to furnish proof of funds. You just have to show that you have 60 points to qualify for NSW state nomination. The occupation ceiling for Software Engineer is 5160 and they have filled in 3389 applicants already. Considering that there are only about 2 months remaining in this fiscal year. I'd think you 'd be alright. Even if the occupation fills up, the NSW guys hold on to your application for atleast two months (clarified this with Beth Bull). So I'd say go for it
> Hope this helps you out
> Regards
> Abhishek


Hi Abhishek,
Thank you very much for the response.It is very helpful.
Are you sure i dont need to show any proof of funds or declare any were in any form now or in future.sorry to trouble you but i want to reconfirm this.
I have 55 points and NSW SS gives 5 points which totals to 60.
Regards
MP


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> you can only apply for 189 if you meet at least 60 points AND your occupation is on the SOL not CSOL which requires sponsorship!


Yup. you are correct. But he has 65 points without SS and has his occupation in SOL. Thats why I mentioned this scenario.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> I think applying for SS and PR is completely separate matter from applying for a job


I meant getting a job offer could be a key factor that affectted your approval of SS.

Like, If you want for apply for WA SS, you must have a fulltime job offer.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> Nov 23rd applicant here....still waiting for my approval. Ack email received already on Feb 24.
> Maybe next week?
> 
> am i the only November 20/21/22/23/24/25th applicant here waiting for approval???


Hi Bubbe....
you can check here progress....see column ss approval date...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Don't worry mate............you will receive soon....


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> hi darecool, did you get Ack. letter with the file reference number? if so, whats your first 2 numbers?


I did not get reference number, but the email was sent by beth bull. Im pretty sure dr.oz got the same exact ack email like mine.

Haha...nice to see that im not alone with these crazy ielts test. Did more than 5 tries, finally got 8 on writing, but reading fell to 7.5. Then i knew i needed another plan. Pretty sure nsw ss just changed their requirements in a major way in oct 2012. Opening up opportunities for recent graduates like us


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> I did not get reference number, but the email was sent by beth bull. Im pretty sure dr.oz got the same exact ack email like mine.
> 
> Haha...nice to see that im not alone with these crazy ielts test. Did more than 5 tries, finally got 8 on writing, but reading fell to 7.5. Then i knew i needed another plan. Pretty sure nsw ss just changed their requirements in a major way in oct 2012. Opening up opportunities for recent graduates like us


the email which i got was sent by stephanie. and i didnt get the reference number either.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> I did not get reference number, but the email was sent by beth bull. Im pretty sure dr.oz got the same exact ack email like mine.
> 
> Haha...nice to see that im not alone with these crazy ielts test. Did more than 5 tries, finally got 8 on writing, but reading fell to 7.5. Then i knew i needed another plan. Pretty sure nsw ss just changed their requirements in a major way in oct 2012. Opening up opportunities for recent graduates like us


did you try for re-evaluation for your IELTS? i didn't and yest was thinking i should have done it. lol


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> i did from UNSW!
> Compared to Sydney, hows Orange?
> im guessing its a Gold Mining town (Newcrest), right.
> 
> ...


Thats the thing man. If a person moves out of Sydney and Melbourne, then he'd feel like he's moving far from civilisation. Yeah Biomedical Engineering jobs can be done by Electrical Engineers as well. It is after all a culmination of Mechanical Engineering, Electrical Engineering and Human Biology. Yeah I was looking at the 5 year degree in UNSW before joining usyd. At that time, PR holders used to get HECS as well so I thought I should just go for the shorter degree and do masters when I get my PR so that I dont pay full fees 
Abhishek


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> the email which i got was sent by stephanie. and i didnt get the reference number either.


Me Too!!! Whats Your occupation?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any ack/invitation today ?


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have received my acknowledgement (without reference no) for the application which was received by NSW Government on 25th of January.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahad402 said:


> I have received my acknowledgement (without reference no) for the application which was received by NSW Government on 25th of January.


Hi Can you share your timeline please , as when did your doc reached to NSW office ?


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

The documents were received by them on 25th January 2013. I am a onshore applicant with profession as a Petroleum Engineer.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

BTW it would be great to indicate in the spreadsheet current visa type for those who applied being onshore.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> did you try for re-evaluation for your IELTS? i didn't and yest was thinking i should have done it. lol


Nah, don't worry too much about it. Re-evaluation rarely modifies your mark. I tried 3 times, but only once it got modified and it was because I only got 6 for a paper that I wrote with explicit novel-like vocabulary and I knew that the examiner must be drunk for giving me 6. It was only increased to 7 though. The rest of the time, they take your money and give u a piece of paper with 6.5. 

I personally wouldnt ask for a remark unless I feel strongly that I have written at band 7 or more. Their mentality of re marking is, if it is close enough to the given mark, prior examiner's personal judgement is valid to take precedent.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Got my ACK today.
After 13 looong weeks of waiting.
With refference number 13/7xx


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Got my ACK today.
> After 13 looong weeks of waiting.
> With refference number 13/7xx


Congrats mate. 

One question had u received general ack before this ack ??


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Received ACK today. ACK without file number.
Can see timelines in my signature. 

thanks


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Received ACK today. ACK without file number.
> Can see timelines in my signature.
> 
> thanks



Congrats
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> One question had u received general ack before this ack ??


No, nothing until today


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

See...another indication it's done in batches


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

darecool said:


> See...another indication it's done in batches


Could you elaborate?? what do u mean by done in batches


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

guys i have a question....does the twelve weeks count start from the date the acknowledgment was received or documents sent?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Its actually 16 weeks n it strts frm whn docs were recvd


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

tijujoyse said:


> guys i have a question....does the twelve weeks count start from the date the acknowledgment was received or documents sent?


From the day your docs received


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi bubbe.....even i m november 23rd applicant...waiting for approval.....


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All, I mailed NSW people asking the status of my application, which is received by them on 24th of December 2012. Just now I received a mail here is the mail content 

_This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to *16 weeks* from when we received your application. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

For your reference, your application was received on the 24th of December. Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you.

Thank you

Stephanie Potell
NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
9338 6692 (tp)
9338 6728 (fax)
[email protected]
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW _

So now the time period is extended to 8 week to 16 week. So people who applied on 24th December, have to except outcome by 3rd or 4th week of April


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

anybody there with same case?


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> anybody there with same case?


I received similar letter but with time frame of 12 weeks.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Now it is 16 weeks...what a disappointment..


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*DOCS Received on March 22*

oww.. 
My docs were received on 22 march. probably my application will not get into processing before this july.... 

everything will goes if they ask each band 7 as i have only 6 in each band.

guyssss ... any idea ??


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

himal said:


> I received similar letter but with time frame of 12 weeks.


when did u send ur docs?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sanje said:


> when did u send ur docs?


Me to, similar mail, docs sent 21 jan, but with 12 weeks.... Sounds strange


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Me to, similar mail, docs sent 21 jan, but with 12 weeks.... Sounds strange


but how come you received your Ack. before someone who sent the docs on 24th Dec?
is it cos you are already living in Aus? are they sorting out between offshore and onshore and sending the Ack. letters?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> but how come you received your Ack. before someone who sent the docs on 24th Dec?
> is it cos you are already living in Aus? are they sorting out between offshore and onshore and sending the Ack. letters?


I don't think it means anything. I applied in march and got a generic ack with no file number, seems to be the new standard. It makes sense that it may be 12 weeks to full ack/opening of file and then another xxx weeks to finalize. Some people seem to get this 12+4 timing, others get no ack and straight approval. I tried to make sense of it and read more into it and have realized that they are likely over burdened and are doing the best they can.


----------



## naresh203 (Mar 28, 2013)

My application was received by NSW on Dec 17th and received Ack on 27th March with file number when can I expect the final outcome.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All, I mailed NSW people asking the status of my application, which is received by them on 24th of December 2012. Just now I received a mail here is the mail content
> 
> _This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to *16 weeks* from when we received your application. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> ...


To be noticed that, they used the word "email" instead of "mail" that in my Ack for sending the tax invoice and result..

BTW, no ref no. in your Ack?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any ACK today ??


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> To be noticed that, they used the word "email" instead of "mail" that in my Ack for sending the tax invoice and result..
> 
> BTW, no ref no. in your Ack?


did you get ref number?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

For some reason I receive ANOTHER, acknowledgement email, previously was sent by beth bull. This time it's from Malcolm Fernance. The content is the same generic response without reference number. 

What the hell is going on? I don't want to start counting one month from now AGAIN. Did they receive my application on 18/3 or NOT? Why is my paper being tossed around


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> For some reason I receive ANOTHER, acknowledgement email, previously was sent by beth bull. This time it's from Malcolm Fernance. The content is the same generic response without reference number.
> 
> What the hell is going on? I don't want to start counting one month from now AGAIN. Did they receive my application on 18/3 or NOT? Why is my paper being tossed around


so did u get the reference number when you received the Ack. letter for the 1st time?
i suggest to call them and clarify. also ask about what stage of applications they have processed so far.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Nothing from both, which is confusing to me because I dont know what stage am I at as of right now. Do u think calling them is a good idea? Since they keep stressing not to call them -.-'


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Any approvals today?? 

Hey bubbe, have you heard anything from them yet?!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> Nothing from both, which is confusing to me because I dont know what stage am I at as of right now. Do u think calling them is a good idea? Since they keep stressing not to call them -.-'


i think calling would be a good idea as you are dec 19 applicant so when i spoke to them last week, they said they are processing mid-dec applications and people who sent their applications on dec 24 have received Ack. letters


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

darecool said:


> For some reason I receive ANOTHER, acknowledgement email, previously was sent by beth bull. This time it's from Malcolm Fernance. The content is the same generic response without reference number.
> 
> What the hell is going on? I don't want to start counting one month from now AGAIN. Did they receive my application on 18/3 or NOT? Why is my paper being tossed around


Comgratulation. i think your file has been allocated to Malcolm Fernance. He should give you the file no. Just call them. And remember to ask for file no.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

*ACS Assessment*

Hello All,
I am an expat living in Dubai originally from India. Planning to move to Australia. I have submitted docs for skills asessment and waiting for a result.Already wrote IELTS Reading-8,Writing-7,Listening -6.5 , Speaking 7.5.
I have 55 points hence planning to apply for 190. 
WHich is the best state for IT professionals?Is it nsw?in DIAC website I saw soemthing like excludinfg Sydeny and somE other state. Does it mean that if we granted a visa we wont be able to live and work in Sydeny?

Thanks


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> I am an expat living in Dubai originally from India. Planning to move to Australia. I have submitted docs for skills asessment and waiting for a result.Already wrote IELTS Reading-8,Writing-7,Listening -6.5 , Speaking 7.5.
> I have 55 points hence planning to apply for 190.
> WHich is the best state for IT professionals?Is it nsw?in DIAC website I saw soemthing like excludinfg Sydeny and somE other state. Does it mean that if we granted a visa we wont be able to live and work in Sydeny?
> ...


Hi eepajose,

I think only NSW accepts IELTS 6 in each, other states requires IELTS 7 in each.

Please make sure that your occupation listed in NSW

Please refer the following link

Visas & migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


I didnt get your last question, If NSW invites you then you should be able to work anywhere in NSW. Where did you see the information in DIAC?


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Vijay,
I am a Software Engineer and its listed in their site. I will paste the link where I saw except Sydeny. Let me just find that out. And I guess SA aceepts IELTS score 6.5 in each band.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

So I called and Steph picked up. She said i've been assigned to Malcolm and she gave me the reference number after i asked. I told her this is the last day of the 12th week and how long more do I have to wait, she said within 4weeks. Then I asked her what stage of assessment am I in, she said my application has been assessed and awaiting the review for final outcome (?). So based on this, does anyone has any experience how long do I have to wait now? I'm really hoping I dun have to wait for 4 more weeks. -.-'


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Wait continuing...and it is holidays again in Aussie...Good Friday and Easter Monday! Sigh!


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi eepajose,
> 
> I think only NSW accepts IELTS 6 in each, other states requires IELTS 7 in each.
> 
> ...


Hello Vijay, I am unable to find that link now. But i remeber I have read it somewhere.. So Can I assume , If we apply for NSW anywhere we can live and work?


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anyone please paste link of Google spreadsheet here?

Thanks


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

darecool said:


> So I called and Steph picked up. She said i've been assigned to Malcolm and she gave me the reference number after i asked. I told her this is the last day of the 12th week and how long more do I have to wait, she said within 4weeks. Then I asked her what stage of assessment am I in, she said my application has been assessed and awaiting the review for final outcome (?). So based on this, does anyone has any experience how long do I have to wait now? I'm really hoping I dun have to wait for 4 more weeks. -.-'


Hi there, 
Your call to them has really helped me and have answered many questions for which i was worrying. Even i have the same case officer, Malcolm fernance. I submitted my file on 5th dec and have recieved ack on 19th mar but without file number. Hoping to get the outcome in april. Good luck,
Jatin


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> So I called and Steph picked up. She said i've been assigned to Malcolm and she gave me the reference number after i asked. I told her this is the last day of the 12th week and how long more do I have to wait, she said within 4weeks. Then I asked her what stage of assessment am I in, she said my application has been assessed and awaiting the review for final outcome (?). So based on this, does anyone has any experience how long do I have to wait now? I'm really hoping I dun have to wait for 4 more weeks. -.-'


so what is your reference number starting with?


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

*Certified Copy*

Hello thr,
I am sure that transcripts ,passport copy , certificates and Employment references should be a certified copy.
What about the rest of the documents like Skills Asessment,IELTS ,Payroll etc? Should that also be attested by Notary for NWS SS? Anygone who got approval ,Can you please guide me?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Hello thr,
> I am sure that transcripts ,passport copy , certificates and Employment references should be a certified copy.
> What about the rest of the documents like Skills Asessment,IELTS ,Payroll etc? Should that also be attested by Notary for NWS SS? Anygone who got approval ,Can you please guide me?



yes all the documents submitted to NSW should be certified. It is clearly written on the forms.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> yes all the documents submitted to NSW should be certified. It is clearly written on the forms.


OK. Even Resume/CV also? It does not make any sense.. But just making sure..
Thanks in Advance


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> yes all the documents submitted to NSW should be certified. It is clearly written on the forms.


Skills Asessment as well?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Skills Asessment as well?


Yes, Skills Assessment as you wont give the original copy.

I don't think you need to certify CV but I did to be on the safe side.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Yes, Skills Assessment as you wont give the original copy.
> 
> I don't think you need to certify CV but I did to be on the safe side.


Thanks for the reply Anurag. But again, Skills assessment is sent on EMails right? or they will be sending the hard copy as well? I have applied for skills asessment. Yet to receive a outcome.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Thanks for the reply Anurag. But again, Skills assessment is sent on EMails right? or they will be sending the hard copy as well? I have applied for skills asessment. Yet to receive a outcome.


Skills assessment and IELTS can be submitted as regular copies - at least thats what they answered with email when I asked them.
Please go ahead and email them yourself with this question...and report back to the forum just to confirm that this is indeed the case.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Hello Vijay, I am unable to find that link now. But i remeber I have read it somewhere.. So Can I assume , If we apply for NSW anywhere we can live and work?


Hi deepajose,

If NSW invites you then you need to work in NSW (anywhere with in NSW) at least for 2 years.
This is the obligation by NSW for 190 visa.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi deepajose,
> 
> If NSW invites you then you need to work in NSW (anywhere with in NSW) at least for 2 years.
> This is the obligation by NSW for 190 visa.


But if you apply for citizenship after a year of staying here. You won't have that restriction anymore


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Skills assessment and IELTS can be submitted as regular copies - at least thats what they answered with email when I asked them.
> Please go ahead and email them yourself with this question...and report back to the forum just to confirm that this is indeed the case.


Is [email protected] , the mail id? If not , Can you please provide the correct one?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Thanks for the reply Anurag. But again, Skills assessment is sent on EMails right? or they will be sending the hard copy as well? I have applied for skills asessment. Yet to receive a outcome.


No need to certify skill assessment as it is sent through email.. 
And also certifying CV doesn't make sense at all.. CV is what you have created not a copy of some original official document..

So in nutshell notarize everything that is copy of original physical document..


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

brahmgupta said:


> No need to certify skill assessment as it is sent through email..
> And also certifying CV doesn't make sense at all.. CV is what you have created not a copy of some original official document..
> 
> So in nutshell notarize everything that is copy of original physical document..


Allright. Thanks for the info. As of now I am waiting for my skills asessment. A newbie ...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> But if you apply for citizenship after a year of staying here. You won't have that restriction anymore



are you sure that If you are eligible for a citizenship in one year then you wont have to stay there for 2 years??


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Is [email protected] , the mail id? If not , Can you please provide the correct one?


I guess thats ok, I used [email protected]


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> are you sure that If you are eligible for a citizenship in one year then you wont have to stay there for 2 years??


taken from

Australian Citizenship – Changes to the citizenship residence requirement on 1 July 2010

From 1 July 2010 all citizenship applicants will need to meet this residence requirement at the time they apply for Australian citizenship.

You must have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for 4 years immediately before applying, including 1 year as a permanent resident, and
You must not have been absent from Australia for more than 1 year during the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year immediately before applying.

So if you get 190 or 189 PR this year 2013, in 2017 you can apply for citizenship


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> taken from
> 
> Australian Citizenship – Changes to the citizenship residence requirement on 1 July 2010
> 
> ...



I am aware of the conditions for the citizenship. But in case of some onshore applications like me I am already living in Australia for more than 4 years, I am waiting for my PR. If i get a pr , ca I apply to citizenship after 1 year ?? if yes, then I wont need to stay in NSW for more than 1 year . Hence what is point of that 2 year clause ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> I am aware of the conditions for the citizenship. But in case of some onshore applications like me I am already living in Australia for more than 4 years, I am waiting for my PR. If i get a pr , ca I apply to citizenship after 1 year ?? if yes, then I wont need to stay in NSW for more than 1 year . Hence what is point of that 2 year clause ?


if you have already been living in Aus for at least 4 years, at least 1 year has to be spent living as a PR then you can apply for citizenship.

What's your current visa there now?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

not sure, but the 2 year clause for NSW SS wouldn't apply to you because as you said, you already spent at least 4 years in Aus, now you need to include having spent 1 year living as a PR then you can apply for citizenship.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> if you have already been living in Aus for at least 4 years, at least 1 year has to be spent living as a PR then you can apply for citizenship.
> 
> What's your current visa there now?




I am on TR now


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> I am on TR now


which is 457?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> which is 457?


485


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

skillselect page has updated today:



The below occupations have not yet reached their ceiling levels, however, 75% or more of the invitation ceiling levels for these occupations have been reached. Intending migrants who have selected any of these as their nominated occupation should submit their EOI to have a chance of being invited before their occupation reaches its ceiling:
•Telecommunications Engineering Professionals (447 of 480)
•Other Engineering Professionals (435 of 540)
•Software and Applications Programmers (3898 of 5160)

Any ceiling reached will be reset on 1 July 2013.

check SkillSelect for details

Thanks


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> skillselect page has updated today:
> 
> ...


Bad news 
The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:


ICT Business & System Analysts


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like u r asking the wrong crowd of ppl waiting for mere nomination. Lol


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Some of the senior guys who were invited would have lodged their applications.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Bad news
> The following occupations have reached their annual occupational ceiling:
> 
> 
> ICT Business & System Analysts


Any chance that will speed up processing on the other codes?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> did you get ref number?


you didnt??? my no. is 13/6XX


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

darecool said:


> Looks like u r asking the wrong crowd of ppl waiting for mere nomination. Lol


I'm waiting also for nomination.
maybe next week???


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> you didnt??? my no. is 13/6XX


mine is 12/30XX


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> For some reason I receive ANOTHER, acknowledgement email, previously was sent by beth bull. This time it's from Malcolm Fernance. The content is the same generic response without reference number.
> 
> What the hell is going on? I don't want to start counting one month from now AGAIN. Did they receive my application on 18/3 or NOT? Why is my paper being tossed around


Maybe Beth bull got too many cases on her hands, so she passed over to another CO, but i dont think they will change the timeline for you, so you will get the outcome on the day that is supposed to be.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> But if you apply for citizenship after a year of staying here. You won't have that restriction anymore


Are you serivously?Anyone can confirm with that?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Are you serivously?Anyone can confirm with that?


4 years including 1 year as a PR then you can apply for citizenship!!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> 4 years including 1 year as a PR then you can apply for citizenship!!!!


But for people who've already spent 4 years in aus (e.g. on a student visa), we just have to spend another year as a PR and then we are eligible for citizenship


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> But for people who've already spent 4 years in aus (e.g. on a student visa), we just have to spend another year as a PR and then we are eligible for citizenship


yes but for people who have never been to Australia before and spent time there, this is where it applies to!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


I think that is the first step, if your application is allocated, it should indicate in progress, then finalized.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> 4 years including 1 year as a PR then you can apply for citizenship!!!!


I have lived in Au for more than 4 years cuz i completed my whole degree here


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I have lived in Au for more than 4 years cuz i completed my whole degree here


then you only need 1 year living as a PR and then you can apply for citizenship.
but for people like me, who has never been to and resided in Australia before, I would have to meet the 4 year rule which includes residing as a PR for at least 1 year before I can apply for Citizenship.

So if we decide to move out there in 2014, then in 2018 we should be eligible to apply for citizenship.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I think that is the first step, if your application is allocated, it should indicate in progress, then finalized.


I mean the status of the application indicates that it is 'in progress' but the documents are 'received' if you know what I mean.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> I have lived in Au for more than 4 years cuz i completed my whole degree here


Yeah same. I did my undergrads here as well


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I mean the status of the application indicates that it is 'in progress' but the documents are 'received' if you know what I mean.


Just loged on my Visa 489 to have a look, i think you are right. Document received means your CO has got it.. which means your application was allocated. 

You also can call DAIC to confrim if you application has been allocated or not.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> skillselect page has updated today:
> 
> ...


I am so tensed now.. Man, it seems after so much struggle, hardwork and money spent on education., it was all worthless.. I am so disheartened.. My visa expires soon and if this fills out I have no other options...


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

rohitk said:


> I am aware of the conditions for the citizenship. But in case of some onshore applications like me I am already living in Australia for more than 4 years, I am waiting for my PR. If i get a pr , ca I apply to citizenship after 1 year ?? if yes, then I wont need to stay in NSW for more than 1 year . Hence what is point of that 2 year clause ?


Yes, I agree with you. I will also be eligible for citizenship after 12 months of holding PR. I would prefer to live in another state than NSW because of job prospectus....


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Help need in preparing documents*

Hi,
I am preparing the documents for NSW statesponsorship.
However, In my exp letter my slarary, my roles are not mentioned as required by NSW. So got a reference letter from colleagues and prepared bond paper and self declaration also on bond paper, same I did for ACS approval. Is that fine or any other docs I have to prepare?. and My resume also needs to be notarized by lawyer?. Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am preparing the documents for NSW statesponsorship.
> However, In my exp letter my slarary, my roles are not mentioned as required by NSW. So got a reference letter from colleagues and prepared bond paper and self declaration also on bond paper, same I did for ACS approval. Is that fine or any other docs I have to prepare?. and My resume also needs to be notarized by lawyer?. Please let me know. Thank you.


What u just said didnt make sense at all to me. Mind to clarify abit sorry. Besides theres no need to notarise the resume


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

did anyone call NSW asking about till what point are they in regards to processing dec applications? are they nearly finished with the dec applications? im waiting for them to start with the jan applications soon.


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am preparing the documents for NSW statesponsorship.
> However, In my exp letter my slarary, my roles are not mentioned as required by NSW. So got a reference letter from colleagues and prepared bond paper and self declaration also on bond paper, same I did for ACS approval. Is that fine or any other docs I have to prepare?. and My resume also needs to be notarized by lawyer?. Please let me know. Thank you.


In exp letter mostly there is only salary and serving period in company.. And I think by bond paper you mean stamp paper.. Right?? 
Well for NSW, you need to provide almost same documents that provided for your ACS.. On the top you need to add IELTS TRF, skill assessment letter and CV.. Moreover you need to attest only those docs which are xerox of original physical docs..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> In exp letter mostly there is only salary and serving period in company.. And I think by bond paper you mean stamp paper.. Right??
> Well for NSW, you need to provide almost same documents that provided for your ACS.. On the top you need to add IELTS TRF, skill assessment letter and CV.. Moreover you need to attest only those docs which are xerox of original physical docs..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Well ! Good information Brahm....
and same will be for DIAC ?..... Notarized copies of reference letters will work for DIAC or original affidavits are required ?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Well ! Good information Brahm....
> and same will be for DIAC ?..... Notarized copies of reference letters will work for DIAC or original affidavits are required ?


Not exactly same for DIAC.. As for DIAC you need to add couple of more docs... Like PCC, medicals, tax documents etc.. And for NSW DON'T send any original doc.. Only notarized copy

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the information. This helps me.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Can anyone tell me how long vetasses can take?
> I filed it 4 weeks back. No reply yet.
> 
> Pl advice.
> ...


VETASSES Takes approx 2.5 months


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> did anyone call NSW asking about till what point are they in regards to processing dec applications? are they nearly finished with the dec applications? im waiting for them to start with the jan applications soon.


Well, I was told 2-3 days back that they are still processing mid-November applications....


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone got the state sponsorship without any phone calls and i received a mail thats say you result and tax invoice posted to you


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> anyone got the state sponsorship without any phone calls and i received a mail thats say you result and tax invoice posted to you


Hard to understand what are you trying to say buddy !! My guess is u r trying to ask if any one recieves State sponsorship Approval without a phone call from NSW trade and Investment Department , Whoever on the forum has got the approval from NSW has got it with a mail delivered to their mailing address and obviously an invite from DIAC. 

Second part i guess is i think u r talking about acknowledgement, hard to get from what you have typed.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

As proof of payroll records i will be sending last 2 years original bank statement .And I am planning to send my work manager`s reference as employee reference. Both copies will be original or is it mandatory that certified copies only they will accept? Can anyone me tell me?


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

abgumdb said:


> hard to understand what are you trying to say buddy !! My guess is u r trying to ask if any one recieves state sponsorship approval without a phone call from nsw trade and investment department , whoever on the forum has got the approval from nsw has got it with a mail delivered to their mailing address and obviously an invite from diac.
> 
> Second part i guess is i think u r talking about acknowledgement, hard to get from what you have typed.


 hi i applied on dec 18th and last thrusday 28 march i received an email its say your tax invoice and the result posted to you and i submit my one year work experience with my application and they didnt ring thats y i asking any one got approved without ant references check


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi i applied on dec 18th and last thrusday 28 march i received an email its say your tax invoice and the result posted to you and i submit my one year work experience with my application and they didnt ring thats y i asking any one got approved without ant references check


Yeah dont worry Ilaya, NSW does not do the experience checks, they will give u the approval but DIAC does the experience check, I guess they are taking 4 weeks after te acknowledgement to accept your application. Yes everyone who has shown work experience has got approval without any experience checks.


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Yeah dont worry Ilaya, NSW does not do the experience checks, they will give u the approval but DIAC does the experience check, I guess they are taking 4 weeks after te acknowledgement to accept your application. Yes everyone who has shown work experience has got approval without any experience checks.


oh thanks i am so worried they didnt call to my work place so i thought i going to get the false result so are you sure about what you message thanks a lot dear friend


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> oh thanks i am so worried they didnt call to my work place so i thought i going to get the false result so are you sure about what you message thanks a lot dear friend


As far as what i have read on this forum and other forums as well, i have not seen a single application which has been rejected by NSW if you fulfil their requirement.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> As far as what i have read on this forum and other forums as well, i have not seen a single application which has been rejected by NSW if you fulfil their requirement.


I hope so mate, cuz i just meet the minimum requirements....Ielts 6 each, 55 points without SS, and no job offer and work experience......finger cross i can get the possitive outcome.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

I had have a discussion with my consultant he called up NSW office and they told him that they are currently processing dec end and jan first week applications lets wait for our chance....


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what exactly nsw checking before they give approval for visa. Bit curious to know the process invilved since the whole process is taking more than 4 months...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> I had have a discussion with my consultant he called up NSW office and they told him that they are currently processing dec end and jan first week applications lets wait for our chance....


The term "Processing" is not clear to many of us. Does it mean sending acknowledgement with or without file no. "or" sending outcome letter/invitation? 

As per google sheet, still Nov'12 applicants, mostly 3rd & 4th week are awaiting for outcome/invitation.

If we see the trend according to google sheet, currently NSW is sending acknowledgement letter to Dec'12-March'13 applicants except a very few exceptional approvals to later applicants.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Been assigned to an officer, I receive outcomes in 1 or 2 weeks. Or latest by 4 weeks as prescribed. -_-

I hope it doesnt have to come to this, since there isnt much to process from me. I have no work experience, min ielts 7.5 and points 55 without ss


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> Not exactly same for DIAC.. As for DIAC you need to add couple of more docs... Like PCC, medicals, tax documents etc.. And for NSW DON'T send any original doc.. Only notarized copy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hello Brahm....
Thanks for your reply, so can we Submit Notarized copies of Reference documents as i don't have original now.....i have only Notarized xerox of original ones...or i have to take original again from all my bosses.....if it is so....it would be very difficult for me...as all my past experience is from different companies situated in different part of the India..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

ahhhhhh i am hoping I get approval this week!!!


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Brahm....
> Thanks for your reply, so can we Submit Notarized copies of Reference documents as i don't have original now.....i have only Notarized xerox of original ones...or i have to take original again from all my bosses.....if it is so....it would be very difficult for me...as all my past experience is from different companies situated in different part of the India..


How come you don't have original but xerox copy ?? For NSW notarized copy will work but later for VISA filing u have to submit scanned copy of original one..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

brahmgupta said:


> How come you don't have original but xerox copy ?? For NSW notarized copy will work but later for VISA filing u have to submit scanned copy of original one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for your reply, actually i have taken 1 copy only and i submitted that for my ACS result...but i have xeroxed Notarized copies now...any way i will go again to my bosses to get copies.....


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> Been assigned to an officer, I receive outcomes in 1 or 2 weeks. Or latest by 4 weeks as prescribed. -_-
> 
> I hope it doesnt have to come to this, since there isnt much to process from me. I have no work experience, min ielts 7.5 and points 55 without ss


how do you know you have been assigned to an officer? what's your file ref. number?


----------



## brahmgupta (Mar 10, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Thanks for your reply, actually i have taken 1 copy only and i submitted that for my ACS result...but i have xeroxed Notarized copies now...any way i will go again to my bosses to get copies.....


You may use notarized copies for NSW documentation and apply for NSW SS... As NSW will take around 3-4 months, so meanwhile you can get originals, providing they would be same as issued earlier..


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> how do you know you have been assigned to an officer? what's your file ref. number?


Got a second acknowledgement from Malcolm Fernance last week, so I assumed I have been assigned, plus I called stephanie and she said I have been assessed, just waiting for final review (dunno exactly what to review?). Ref. 13/8xx

Looking from past spreadsheet, I will have to wait about 3 weeks from now. But I truly hope to get it sooner, as she mentioned that I have finished being assessed. So all high hopes...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> Got a second acknowledgement from Malcolm Fernance last week, so I assumed I have been assigned, plus I called stephanie and she said I have been assessed, just waiting for final review (dunno exactly what to review?). Ref. 13/8xx
> 
> Looking from past spreadsheet, I will have to wait about 3 weeks from now. But I truly hope to get it sooner, as she mentioned that I have finished being assessed. So all high hopes...


ok. have they started with jan applications yet?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,

My partners passport will expire on Jul 2014. 

Anybody got any idea about the passport validity requirement for Australian visa?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partners passport will expire on Jul 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi, you could renew a passport while in australia via embassy, I guess.
But, as a general recommendation, it is on the safe side to renew all the passports before immigration.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Gurpreethm said:


> I had have a discussion with my consultant he called up NSW office and they told him that they are currently processing dec end and jan first week applications lets wait for our chance....


To my surprise dec end and first week of jan was there off. so how come they have been processing that.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partners passport will expire on Jul 2014.
> 
> ...


What i can read on site is they need passport which are valid for 2 years. but in my case as well my wife's passport is expiring in next 6 weeks and i have already apply for new one but these days Pakistani passports are getting ready in three month(that is urgent ) so I m not sure if i will get my wife's passport when i will be applying my 190 application so plan to use old passport and update new one when i receive it so ... i dont know if there is any catch in this or not?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> What i can read on site is they need passport which are valid for 2 years. but in my case as well my wife's passport is expiring in next 6 weeks and i have already apply for new one but these days Pakistani passports are getting ready in three month(that is urgent ) so I m not sure if i will get my wife's passport when i will be applying my 190 application so plan to use old passport and update new one when i receive it so ... i dont know if there is any catch in this or not?


Hi,

where did u get the 2 year info. Can u please share the link ?

thanks for the reply


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear friends,

Did anybody receive acknowledgement today for NSW SS?

I am Jan 7th applicant... eagerly waiting for emial ack.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> I hope so mate, cuz i just meet the minimum requirements....Ielts 6 each, 55 points without SS, and no job offer and work experience......finger cross i can get the possitive outcome.


dear dont worry. 95% have the same score as you have and they all were successful


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ashababy said:


> Hi,
> 
> where did u get the 2 year info. Can u please share the link ?
> 
> thanks for the reply


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

go to page 36 passport detials


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Did anybody receive acknowledgement today for NSW SS?
> 
> I am Jan 7th applicant... eagerly waiting for emial ack.


today is public holiday in Australia due to Easter Sunday falling on Sunday so Monday is holiday.

NSW would resume processing applications tomm.

Also, i notice you submitted your applications on 7th Jan, was it that day you couriered them or was it that day you think that NSW might have received it? Since I think NSW would have received my application by 14th Jan (Monday) and I had sent the previous week on Thu morning by Aus Express post, so maybe Friday afternoon or monday 14th Jan, NSW might have received it. And I have already received email Ack without ref number 2 weeks ago.

What's your job code?

Can anyone experienced tell us about the pattern of NSW in processing applications as i have received email ack but SmartBenny seems not be received one.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

TOPGUN said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
> 
> go to page 36 passport detials


thanks .It helps


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Anurag,

Nice to see your quick response. In fact I have couriered the documents on *30-Dec-2012* and reached there on *Jan 7th 2013*.

My Designation is : *Software Engineer*.
IELTS : L-6 , R-6.5, W-6.5 , S-6.5 
Worked 2 years in Australia for a client.

Still I have not received ack. and I am going to complete 3 months by 7th April.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Anurag,
> 
> Nice to see your quick response. In fact I have couriered the documents on *30-Dec-2012* and reached there on *Jan 7th 2013*.
> 
> ...


so are you in India or Australia now? did you contact NSW through phone?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Anurag,
> 
> Nice to see your quick response. In fact I have couriered the documents on *30-Dec-2012* and reached there on *Jan 7th 2013*.
> 
> ...


also, did you check the Occupation ceilings of your occupation on SkillSelect, whether it shows that it has reached 75% of the occupation quota for this year?

Maybe that might be the case?


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

I am in India now.

I have not contacted NSW yet. still waiting.. I am planning to call them after Apr 10th as I will complete 3 months 3 days by that time.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> I am in India now.
> 
> I have not contacted NSW yet. still waiting.. I am planning to call them after Apr 10th as I will complete 3 months 3 days by that time.


i suggest you to call them tomm morning to see the progress of your application.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Can you please give the link to check the occupation quota?

And how about you? what is you occupation? and How long did they take to give ack for you?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

anurag8841 said:


> i suggest you to call them tomm morning to see the progress of your application.


Hello,

am going to complete, 4 months on April 6th.

They replied me that, they are processing Nov mid - Nov last application.
Please be patient ,they will process. There is no point to contact them , because there are many people in Nov to get the result.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi ANURAG,

Can you please provide the link to check the occupation ceilings?
I am pretty new to the word - Occupation Ceiling".

Can you provide the path to check that?
Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Hello,
> 
> am going to complete, 4 months on April 6th.
> 
> ...


read his message clearly. he hasnt even received an Ack. letter.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi ANURAG,
> 
> Can you please provide the link to check the occupation ceilings?
> I am pretty new to the word - Occupation Ceiling".
> ...


check the SkillSelect reports. 

you can google it the link.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all, as per April SS report for 2613(SW &application programmer) ceiling reached 75%. Only left with 1262 EOI.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


so hopefully you got your answer SmartBenny why NSW might be delaying your application?
seems like you are not that SMART.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> so hopefully you got your answer SmartBenny why NSW might be delaying your application?
> seems like you are not that SMART.


Mate we are all at one or other stages in the permanent residency application. Everyone here is frustrated with the amount of time it takes to get from the start to the end of this ordeal but there really is no need to take out your frustration on other members by dissing them. Just my two cents.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear friends,

I am confused.
If the Occupation ceiling reached 75% , Dont we get invitations with NSW approval?

Still there is a chance for 1265 EOIs. Am I right? please clarify.

Thank you.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am confused.
> If the Occupation ceiling reached 75% , Dont we get invitations with NSW approval?
> ...


Don't Worry Smart,

Approvals will be sent till the occupation ceiling reaches 100%. Yes you are right 1265 invitations will still be sent.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Mate we are all at one or other stages in the permanent residency application. Everyone here is frustrated with the amount of time it takes to get from the start to the end of this ordeal but there really is no need to take out your frustration on other members by dissing them. Just my two cents.


i wasnt taking out my frustration, i was telling him to search on google for simple stuff which can be easily found by simple internet searching. its not rocket science!
just my 4 cents (2 cents extra as its Easter time)


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I am confused.
> If the Occupation ceiling reached 75% , Dont we get invitations with NSW approval?
> ...


The occupation ceilings are shared between 189,190 and 489 visas. Yes this means there have 1265 places remaining for this occupation code. The one thing, no one (not even by the skillselect people) can predict is when this occupation will fill up. It is entirely demand based so if one of the IT companies in australia decides that they are going to venture into a new project tomorrow and they require 'n' number of people to work in australia, you will have a percentage of them applying for PR to gain work rights. 
As for the invitation. Once the NSW department issues you with an approval letter stating that they are offering to nominate you, thats when you can relax. As when this happens, you are basically GUARANTEED of an invitation from Skillselect.
Hope this helps you out
Regards


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> i wasnt taking out my frustration, i was telling him to search on google for simple stuff which can be easily found by simple internet searching. its not rocket science!
> just my 4 cents (2 cents extra as its Easter time)


Buddy we were all like Smartbenny at one stage. Everyone has to start somewhere right. Hell i didnt even know that the immigration rules changed in 2010 until about 7 months ago. Until that time, I was under the impression that I just had to score 120 points on the points test and I thought I'd be alright. When one of my friends told me about the changes that's when I started my research.
Ha ha 4 cents it is.. Lets all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## kamran9haider (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to know if there is a way to track my visa application online? Some say visa applications under EOI are not online traceable. 
Plz help guys.

Regards,
Kamran


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> today is public holiday in Australia due to Easter Sunday falling on Sunday so Monday is holiday.
> 
> NSW would resume processing applications tomm.
> 
> ...


I think he might receive an Ack with file no. soon, you cant track the process pattern, there is no way to track it. They just process applications in various ways. 

Some even got the outcome by mail without receiving an Ack.


----------



## deeps136 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys,
I had applied on 6th Dec 2012, and received ack on 19th March without the file number.
I called them up, and they gave me the file number, and said maximum it will to take two weeks to get an outcome.
Hope that helps.

I guess Dr OZ also in the same category as me.

Cheers.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Buddy we were all like Smartbenny at one stage. Everyone has to start somewhere right. Hell i didnt even know that the immigration rules changed in 2010 until about 7 months ago. Until that time, I was under the impression that I just had to score 120 points on the points test and I thought I'd be alright. When one of my friends told me about the changes that's when I started my research.
> Ha ha 4 cents it is.. Lets all keep our fingers crossed.


Thanks mate for your explanation.
Now understood


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Ack today??


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Call them up today - they said processing time is up to 4 months with few cases being done between 3.5 and 4 months.

Not a good news....


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally Got it today SS Approval and invitation for applying thanks guys for sharing yours experiences my best wishes for every one to get it 
Good bye 
and again thank you all


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Mind to share the details of your timeline and occupation?  Congratulations!!


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

fahady said:


> Finally Got it today SS Approval and invitation for applying thanks guys for sharing yours experiences my best wishes for every one to get it
> Good bye
> and again thank you all


Can you please share your timeline ?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

fahady said:


> Finally Got it today SS Approval and invitation for applying thanks guys for sharing yours experiences my best wishes for every one to get it
> Good bye
> and again thank you all


when did you receive your Ack. letter?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> when did you receive your Ack. letter?


From the google sheet , i can see he got the ack letter on 21st february


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

It's obvious that NSW government is still working on Nov applicants. They are processing Nov until April!


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys, I am following this link for the last few days.
Can anyone please answer the following question based on their experience:
If NSW want to reject SS for any applicant do they reply with negative feedback or they do not reply at all?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Call them up today - they said processing time is up to 4 months with few cases being done between 3.5 and 4 months.
> 
> Not a good news....


This is the same as my guess.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

ramanj said:


> Hi guys, I am following this link for the last few days.
> Can anyone please answer the following question based on their experience:
> If NSW want to reject SS for any applicant do they reply with negative feedback or they do not reply at all?


They will send you a rejection letter. From what I read in another forum, you can be rejected if your occupation has already reached the ceiling, improperly filled application (eg. providing false/wrong information in which during assessment is found) or you simply do not satisfy the prescribed criteria (see in their website).

But so long, there's a vacancy, you fulfill each of the criteria and form filled properly, seemingly people will get approved. Although I am not sure if they are under legal obligation to approve your application, it seems that they have the flexibility to approve/disapprove within their discretion. But I dont think people have been disapproved for anything unreasonable


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

darecool said:


> They will send you a rejection letter. From what I read in another forum, you can be rejected if your occupation has already reached the ceiling, improperly filled application (eg. providing false/wrong information in which during assessment is found) or you simply do not satisfy the prescribed criteria (see in their website).
> 
> But so long, there's a vacancy, you fulfill each of the criteria and form filled properly, seemingly people will get approved. Although I am not sure if they are under legal obligation to approve your application, it seems that they have the flexibility to approve/disapprove within their discretion. But I dont think people have been disapproved for anything unreasonable


Thanks for the quick reply. just a quick question, if the ceiling is reached, will they consider the same application in July or I will have to apply again with all the documents? I am aware that this is the first year with new immigration rules and no one knows whats gonna happen. Still any guesses?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

According to Beth, they will hold your application on waiting list for 1-2 months i guess.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> This is the same as my guess.


Lets hope it is closer to the 12 weeks they quoted in the march ack emails!


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

When will they publish SOL/CSOL lists for next immigration year (from July 1st)?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of the state disagreeing with the skills assessment outcome made by vetassess or acs? Seems unlikely from the responses.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Anyone ever heard of the state disagreeing with the skills assessment outcome made by vetassess or acs? Seems unlikely from the responses.



never


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> When will they publish SOL/CSOL lists for next immigration year (from July 1st)?


most probably yes


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

deeps136 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I had applied on 6th Dec 2012, and received ack on 19th March without the file number.
> I called them up, and they gave me the file number, and said maximum it will to take two weeks to get an outcome.
> Hope that helps.
> ...



Hi...Deeps....yes you are right..I received ack on 19th march or something ..and I am a 5th Dec applicant, occupation : Accountant. I have not bothered to call them after getting ack..as I do not think that would fasten the process...!! I am being patient here...god has plans for us all...! Good Luck and keep us informed.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Did anybody receive Ack or Approval today?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi...Deeps....yes you are right..I received ack on 19th march or something ..and I am a 5th Dec applicant, occupation : Accountant. I have not bothered to call them after getting ack..as I do not think that would fasten the process...!! I am being patient here...god has plans for us all...! Good Luck and keep us informed.


Remember to tell us here when you get ur approval Dr.Oz
So that I know I wont be too far behind...


----------



## dhanoopk1234 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I received an ack last week without a file number.Is that mean I still need to wait for 12 weeks to get the result?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, current processing time is 19 weeks & it may go even longer.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

dhanoopk1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I received an ack last week without a file number.Is that mean I still need to wait for 12 weeks to get the result?


Could be up to 16...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all, current processing time is 19 weeks & it may go even longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


19 weeks?! Where do you get this stuff from!


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> 19 weeks?! Where do you get this stuff from!


Looks like the wait is getting on his nerves


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Looks like the wait is getting on his nerves


It's getting ridiculous. I came on here to get some insight into people's experiences; not to have wild assumptions stated as fact. If they say 12 weeks and majority of people are reporting 16, then I can see 16. I hate when people take 1 case and make it fact. These are people's hopes and lives on here, be cognisant of that!!


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> It's getting ridiculous. I came on here to get some insight into people's experiences; not to have wild assumptions stated as fact. If they say 12 weeks and majority of people are reporting 16, then I can see 16. I hate when people take 1 case and make it fact. These are people's hopes and lives on here, be cognisant of that!!


Relax Robert i can understand , im also in the same boat. I guess people who keep on firing these volleys dont understand or feel the wait and frustration an applicant goes through. I second what you said its just that when people dont have any authentic information they should rather keep their traps shut.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

From what I've been told, it's 16 weeks. Yes Robert, it's been on everyone's nerves and we are all putting our lives and hopes on the line. If the wait is getting as ridiculous as 19 weeks, I dont know how people are going to respond to this (there's nothing much we can do :/)

It just seems that the wait keeps getting LONGER as the time goes by, 4-6weeks, 8-12 weeks, 12-16week. You know how hard it is to get a job here without PR, even with all the qualifications and etc. Although the job is so under qualified, the reason people r waiting with enormous patience is the bright future ahead after this


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Relax Robert i can understand , im also in the same boat. I guess people who keep on firing these volleys dont understand or feel the wait and frustration an applicant goes through. I second what you said its just that when people dont have any authentic information they should rather keep their traps shut.


Wait for the result. Don't just show ur frustration on the thread. This is social thread n pls take it positive by not using such words. Hope u can understand well...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think anyone is trying to rip anyone; for the most part everyone is supportive and encouraging of the development and success of others, not envious. It would be greatly appreciated by myself anyway if people could share information that has some basis of fact and is not just theory or guessing. This would of course be helpful for everyone.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just checked the speadsheet, I found that Nov applicants were much more than any another months, I think it might be the reason that Nov applicants are being processing for ages.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

I also received ACK from NSW saying processing will take 12 weeks. So the 12 weeks from the date of ACK or from the day they received documents? I am bit confused in this?

Any one?


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> I also received ACK from NSW saying processing will take 12 weeks. So the 12 weeks from the date of ACK or from the day they received documents? I am bit confused in this?
> 
> Any one?


Hi guys. Hop u all doing well. I m visiting this forum after long time. Really surprised 2 hear that nsw taking 16 weeks now. 5 months ago i got approval in jst 18 days.


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone here who applied nsw nomination onshore as system analyst??


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

can ny1 send me a link of spreadsheet plzzz????


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Ack today ??? 

are they still processing DEC applications??


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

what are they doing???just sitting on their arses all day!?!?!?!?!??!?! come on
still waiting for my approval!!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> what are they doing???just sitting on their arses all day!?!?!?!?!??!?! come on
> still waiting for my approval!!!!!


Hi, 

Dont worry we will get out approval soon


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> what are they doing???just sitting on their arses all day!?!?!?!?!??!?! come on
> still waiting for my approval!!!!!


Hi. Did u apply onshore or offshore??


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any feb applicants received ACK?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Any feb applicants received ACK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Ram jam also in feb bot still waiting for ack..


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Ram jam also in feb bot still waiting for ack..


Am on 20th feb & when is ur date?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Manii said:


> can ny1 send me a link of spreadsheet plzzz????


Here wo go

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*submitted the docs for nsw today*

Hi,
Thank you all for helping me in preparing the documents for NSW state sponsorship.
I have submitted the documents today. will update the XL today, which we are using to track the status. 
My Occupation code: Systems Administrator
Points 55+ 5(state sponsorship)

Regards,
Chandra.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont worry we will get out approval soon



Yup thank you yaar for you moral support:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. yes all will get approval by the grace of God.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Thank you all for helping me in preparing the documents for NSW state sponsorship.
> I have submitted the documents today. will update the XL today, which we are using to track the status.
> My Occupation code: Systems Administrator
> ...


Congrats:clap2::clap2: Try to help other also bro. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Yup thank you yaar for you moral support:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. yes all will get approval by the grace of God.



Yes we will mate !!!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont worry we will get out approval soon


Lets pray for the approval soon

Cheers


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Here wo go
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thnxxx dear..


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

anyone please let me know how to check the status of the nsw state sponsorship with using file number

thanks


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

ilayarajamtm said:


> anyone please let me know how to check the status of the nsw state sponsorship with using file number
> 
> thanks



Contact us

For further information on Business Migration, Skilled Sponsored Migration, or Regional Migration contact:

Beth Bull
Project Assistant
Tel: +61 2 9338 6692
[email protected]


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Am on 20th feb & when is ur date?


May be 17 or 18 feb


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Guys..

Any progress recently for anyone.. Seems it has been really slow for the past couple of weeks.. Could it be because of the occupation ceiling being reached or something?


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Any progress recently for anyone.. Seems it has been really slow for the past couple of weeks.. Could it be because of the occupation ceiling being reached or something?


I think its because of Easter holidays last week.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Just 10 min back I got a mail from * [email protected] * 

Mail is like this
*
This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is currently up to 12 weeks. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. *

*Your application has been assessed, and your File Number is 13/730.*
*
Tax invoice and result of your application will be posted to you.

Thank you*

I Applied on 18th Dec 2012 and they received Docs on 24th Dec 2012. Can any body tell me, what is the next step


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just 10 min back I got a mail from * [email protected] *
> 
> ...




Wait for your invitation, as per their time line you will get your invitation in next 4 weeks 
malcolm is your case officer 

Congrats :clap2:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

one more question 

How come your docs reached on 24th dec ??? from 24 Dec - 6 Jan was a public holidays, could you please confirm your timeline ??? 

i guess it reached on either on 21 dec or on 7 Jan


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Am on 20th feb & when is ur date?


mine is alos 20th


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> one more question
> 
> How come your docs reached on 24th dec ??? from 24 Dec - 6 Jan was a public holidays, could you please confirm your timeline ???
> 
> i guess it reached on either on 21 dec or on 7 Jan


Yes it is holiday for assessment team , but not for mails department. It didnt means no one will be in campus. Mail department will be working.


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just 10 min back I got a mail from * [email protected] *
> 
> ...


Hi

I received the same message and i applied dec 19th please let me know if you received anything i do the same and where do you live


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Not possible. May be your doc reached before or after holiday period 

xmas period is like honeymoon period over here, Nobody work on public holidays


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Not possible. May be your doc reached before or after holiday period
> 
> xmas period is like honeymoon period over here, Nobody work on public holidays


Ok may be. But my courier status shows it is received on 24th Dec 2012 by Anna.
I sent tru Indian Postal Service.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> I received the same message and i applied dec 19th please let me know if you received anything i do the same and where do you live


Sure I will update you dude. I am From India


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

I do got ack before, only when I mailed them about my file status, one week back got ack without file number. But now they allotted the number and sent the mail.

Hope now they are speeding up the process as the year ending is near (i.e july). They are sending lot at a time. Hope all will get ack with no. in next 20 days. so plz be patience.
Now my real wait starts


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

rohitk said:


> Not possible. May be your doc reached before or after holiday period
> 
> xmas period is like honeymoon period over here, Nobody work on public holidays


Agree as i sent my docs on 25th Dec - but DHL was not able to deliver it as NSW office was closed so i asked them to keep it with them and deliver on 7th Jan - which was successful.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Agree as i sent my docs on 25th Dec - but DHL was not able to deliver it as NSW office was closed so i asked them to keep it with them and deliver on 7th Jan - which was successful.


Did received your ack with file number???


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Agree as i sent my docs on 25th Dec - but DHL was not able to deliver it as NSW office was closed so i asked them to keep it with them and deliver on 7th Jan - which was successful.


Dont be panic, sure you will get by this month end of first week of May.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

24th Dec was not a public holiday in Australia. So yes they would have received your application.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes , you are right . 

their Xmas vacations could have been started from 25th


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey anurag8841, 

Could you provide me some information regarding accommodation??

which would be the cheap and safe suburb to live??


----------



## Manii (Oct 7, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just 10 min back I got a mail from * [email protected] *
> 
> ...



Congrats dear..wait fr ur invitation. U ll get it soon. Gud luck


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Manii said:


> Congrats dear..wait fr ur invitation. U ll get it soon. Gud luck


 Thank you very much dear friend  and all the people in the forum has given me support. Still I am bit tensed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> mine is alos 20th


So we are n feb boat


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> mine is alos 20th


Oh well. 
Have u gotten ur ACK?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

april 3rd and still no approval/invite
checking my emails everyday and nothing


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> april 3rd and still no approval/invite
> checking my emails everyday and nothing


Same here brother.. 
Infact even though I have received acknowledgement with a file number, I called up AusPost yesterday to check if money order has been cashed and guess what.. it is still unpaid..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Same here brother..
> Infact even though I have received acknowledgement with a file number, I called up AusPost yesterday to check if money order has been cashed and guess what.. it is still unpaid..


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
yes i paid by aus post money order as well!!!!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> yes i paid by aus post money order as well!!!!


Has yours been cashed yet?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> I think its because of Easter holidays last week.


hmm.. 
I wish it happens quickly for everyone.. It has been long wait.. 
I hope occupation ceiling does not reach before we receive ours.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

any ack today ??


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Manii said:


> Anyone here who applied nsw nomination onshore as system analyst??


I don't think they are sponsoring for System Analyst.
I applied for Systems Administrator recently from Onshore.

Cheers


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Its been 17th week running for me since i submitted my docs. I have the file number. When i called nsw last week they said my app has been recently assessed and they said waiting for outcome.

Iam bit curious about the steps they will take betwn assesment and final outcome. Does anyone know why it is taking long time to give the final outcome...


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Its been 17th week running for me since i submitted my docs. I have the file number. When i called nsw last week they said my app has been recently assessed and they said waiting for outcome.
> 
> Iam bit curious about the steps they will take betwn assesment and final outcome. Does anyone know why it is taking long time to give the final outcome...


Hi 
i got the same problem i got the file number and i am waiting for the outcome i dont know how much time they eill take most case they take four weeks after the ack


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Whats your occupations guys . 

Apparently,final outcome depends on occupation. If its not reached to their occupation ceiling then surely you will get an invitation


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just 10 min back I got a mail from * [email protected] *
> 
> ...


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Whats your occupations guys .
> 
> Apparently,final outcome depends on occupation. If its not reached to their occupation ceiling then surely you will get an invitation


hi

my occupation is accountant


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> 
> my occupation is accountant


Ok, 

When did you received ack with file number, I read somewhere in the same forum that waiting period is now 19 weeks (not sure )but surely we have to wait for at
least 16-17 weeks to get an invitation


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Ok,
> 
> When did you received ack with file number, I read somewhere in the same forum that waiting period is now 19 weeks (not sure )but surely we have to wait for at
> least 16-17 weeks to get an invitation


hi Rohit

i applied on dec 18th and i got ack on 18th march and also do you know did they do the experience check thank


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi never heard of any case where they have done experience check, I am assuming that your payslips and experience letter on a company letterhead will do. And as I can see you are in Australia (Sydney) I hardly think, they will check it. Please confirm with other senior members of this forum


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi Rohit
> 
> i applied on dec 18th and i got ack on 18th march and also do you know did they do the experience check thank


for you it's just been one week after you ACK. So relax, you will get your invitation in next couple of weeks


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

jose2012 said:


> Its been 17th week running for me since i submitted my docs. I have the file number. When i called nsw last week they said my app has been recently assessed and they said waiting for outcome.
> 
> I am bit curious about the steps they will take betwn assessment and final outcome. Does anyone know why it is taking long time to give the final outcome...


.

am in the same boat. My application was reached on Dec 6th.
Since I have completed 17 weeks , I mailed them yesterday. My CO replied that,
they are finalizing Nov 20 th applicatiion and it may take another 3-6 weeks of time to come to give the outcome for first week application.

Our excel also says that, some of Nov 20/21 applicants yet to receive the outcome.

So be patient for another 3-4 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mine is software engg. I just wanna know the diff between application assesment and final outcome..


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Has anyone who has received an acknowledgement has had their money order cashed yet?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

jose2012 said:


> Mine is software engg. I just wanna know the diff between application assesment and final outcome..


.


May be based on their quota per week/per round etc. 

It may be decided b/w DIAC and NSW. 

Once higher manager has approved and signed, we wil get outcome.
Assessment may be done by juniors.

What is ur file no ?. when did they receive ur doc?

Thanks


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

ashababy said:


> .
> 
> am in the same boat. My application was reached on Dec 6th.
> Since I have completed 17 weeks , I mailed them yesterday. My CO replied that,
> ...


Thats bad news...Up to 6 weeks to process the first week of Dec...

I am the second week of Des, it means it might take up to another 2 months for me..


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.. My docs recived nsw on 10th Dec..

I am worried for the occupation ceilig being reached.. If they delay further.. Becs already it has reached 75%


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply.. My docs recived nsw on 10th Dec..
> 
> I am worried for the occupation ceilig being reached.. If they delay further.. Becs already it has reached 75%



Dude another 25% in a month is not a joke. All around they are granting 2000 visas in a month . 1262 will not reach that soon


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi thr,
For proof of payroll records,Is bank statment enough?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

ilayarajamtm said:


> rahulmenda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> ilayarajamtm said:
> 
> 
> > Even i got same email from same CO.
> ...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

it looks like malcolm is having holidays 

All malcolm guys are waiting for outcome


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

pradinlr said:


> TOPGUN said:
> 
> 
> > When you got this email with file number mate ?
> ...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> pradinlr said:
> 
> 
> > 21-mar - without file number
> ...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> TOPGUN said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats TOPGUN, your ACK with file number shows that they have started Jan application
> ...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> pradinlr said:
> 
> 
> > 21-mar - without file number
> ...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> ilayarajamtm said:
> 
> 
> > Even i got same email from same CO.
> ...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Presume 1020 is not for particular anz code. It should be continuous number for those whoever apply.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anurag8841 said:


> TOPGUN said:
> 
> 
> > so you got the same email but now with file reference number and was it by malcomm fernance or some other CO?
> ...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> anurag8841 said:
> 
> 
> > That's right!
> ...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

anurag8841 said:


> TOPGUN said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. does the Ack. letter say when was your application received?
> ...


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> .
> 
> am in the same boat. My application was reached on Dec 6th.
> Since I have completed 17 weeks ,* I mailed them yesterday. My CO replied that,*
> ...


Hi ashababy,
you mentioned in your post that your CO replied, how come you got CO, I am wondering if my steps for applying SS approval are correct or not. Please let me know.

Below are the steps that I have followed - 
1. ACS assessment.
2. IELTS 
3. Sent docs to NSW, docs delivered on 7th Jan 2013
4. In Feb 2013 sent NSW email at [email protected] asking any update. Got reply from same email they are processing Nov application currently.
5. Sent email again few minutes back.

I don't see any step where CO is allocated yet. Please any one confirm me if my steps are correct.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi ashababy,
> you mentioned in your post that your CO replied, how come you got CO, I am wondering if my steps for applying SS approval are correct or not. Please let me know.
> 
> Below are the steps that I have followed -
> ...


have you recvd your Ack. letter with/without file number? who is your CO and what's your occupation?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

No I have not received any acknowledgment. I only recvd an email reply to my email that I had sent to NSW in Feb 2013, that email has only NSW address etc no sender name etc.

How could I get CO at this stage? I have just sent docs to NSW and have not recd any email from them. Occupation is S/W Engineer.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

indian01 said:


> No I have not received any acknowledgment. I only recvd an email reply to my email that I had sent to NSW in Feb 2013, that email has only NSW address etc no sender name etc.
> 
> How could I get CO at this stage? I have just sent docs to NSW and have not recd any email from them. Occupation is S/W Engineer.



Just wait for couple of more weeks. You will receive ACK with or with out file number, 

If you receive ACK with file number , the sender is usually your case officer. Then you can communicate with him


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

I have few question, can anybody help me out

- What process happened in between allotted ack no. and final outcome result?

- Do outcome will come tru post or mail

- What are the chances of rejection

-If outcome is positive, what is the next process 

Plz. anybody share the info it will be helpful to all the immigration seekers


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

indian01 said:


> Hi ashababy,
> you mentioned in your post that your CO replied, how come you got CO, I am wondering if my steps for applying SS approval are correct or not. Please let me know.
> 
> Below are the steps that I have followed -
> ...


[email protected] is a common mail id. However once they started processing, they will send a acknowledgement mail with a file number from a different email. The person who is sending the mail is responsible for processing your application. I got acknowledgement mail after 15 weeks. 

I suggest not to contact them frequently for any update. They will process based on receive date. I have already completed 17 weeks and no result yet.
Today I sent my first mail to my CO and he replied me that they are finalizing Nov 20/21 application.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Just wait for couple of more weeks. You will receive ACK with or with out file number,
> 
> If you receive ACK with file number , the sender is usually your case officer. Then you can communicate with him


Ok, so until now no CO is allocated, that's what I wanted to confirm, thank you.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> [email protected] is a common mail id. However once they started processing, they will send a acknowledgement mail with a file number from a different email. The person who is sending the mail is responsible for processing your application. I got acknowledgement mail after 15 weeks.
> 
> I suggest not to contact them frequently for any update. They will process based on receive date. I have already completed 17 weeks and no result yet.
> Today I sent my first mail to my CO and he replied me that they are finalizing Nov 20/21 application.


Thank you for detailed response.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> I have few question, can anybody help me out
> 
> - What process happened in between allotted ack no. and final outcome result?
> 
> ...


here you go. I hope its helpful for you 

1) between Ack and final outcome, your case officer will assess you documents and provide result based on your documents 

2) yes, it will come via post, as if its a positive outcome and once you get invitation you need to scan and upload this document to claim you SS points 

3) Rejection chances are depends upon your application and on your case officer no one here can comment on it. As of now, touch-wood no one has received a rejection 

4) if a positive outcome, you will get invitation to apply for 190 visa. here again you have to upload/provide your documents to claim your 60 or more points.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> here you go. I hope its helpful for you
> 
> 1) between Ack and final outcome, your case officer will assess you documents and provide result based on your documents
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Rohitk  Really a very helpful information :clap2::clap2: 
Praying for god:fingerscrossed:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> here you go. I hope its helpful for you
> 
> 1) between Ack and final outcome, your case officer will assess you documents and provide result based on your documents
> 
> ...


For point 3 one has to trust that if you meet the criteria abd hada positive skills assessment then there should be no reason to be rejected? I guess the only snag is if the occupation is full and it drags to the next year and then the code is removed? But that is dark side of the moon thinking, so lets all be positive and cross our fingers!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

TOPGUN, what is your occupation?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can i use a non NAATI translator for documents for diac?
The documents I sent to engineers Australia were translated by an Italian sworn translator and they did accept them.
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> TOPGUN, what is your occupation?


Pilot?!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> [email protected] is a common mail id. However once they started processing, they will send a acknowledgement mail with a file number from a different email. The person who is sending the mail is responsible for processing your application. I got acknowledgement mail after 15 weeks.
> 
> I suggest not to contact them frequently for any update. They will process based on receive date. I have already completed 17 weeks and no result yet.
> Today I sent my first mail to my CO and he replied me that they are finalizing Nov 20/21 application.


hi, when did you receive your Ack. letter? was it with or without file reference number?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my reference number yesterday afternoon and they ask me to do ACS assessment for my working experience. I know ACS may take 2-3 months to get the result of working experience assessment. I am really sad today. Who knows whether the occupation cell is available or not in 3 months.
Who knows whether they will remove the occupation from the list or not in 3 months. 
Sigh!!!!!!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> I got my reference number yesterday afternoon and they ask me to do ACS assessment for my working experience. I know ACS may take 2-3 months to get the result of working experience assessment. I am really sad today. Who knows whether the occupation cell is available or not in 3 months.
> Who knows whether they will remove the occupation from the list or not in 3 months.
> Sigh!!!!!!


when did you submit your application?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hi Rell,

It is bad to hear that you have been requested for ACS assessment again.
I would be in the same situation as you are.

My question here is 
1. How many years old is your ACS assessment?
2. Have changed any jobs after your ACS assessment?
3. Were there any occupation changes recently for your experience?
4. Did you provide sufficient evidences to NSW SS from your last ACS assessment?

I had been assessed October 2011 as Systems Administrator and I provided all my payslips, ATO reports, previous employer updated letters(releaving & reference) and current employment payslips, offer letter and reference letter to support my application.
I guess those above documents would be sufficient for them to assess and nominate.

Cheers
Reddy.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

10th Jan


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> I got my reference number yesterday afternoon and they ask me to do ACS assessment for my working experience. I know ACS may take 2-3 months to get the result of working experience assessment. I am really sad today. Who knows whether the occupation cell is available or not in 3 months.
> Who knows whether they will remove the occupation from the list or not in 3 months.
> Sigh!!!!!!


whats your reference number? and did you receive any email last month without reference number?
also, the applications you submitted how do you know was it 10th jan? was it through courier?

thanks.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> 10th Jan


and from which email id did you receive that email yest afternoon?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Hi Rell,
> 
> It is bad to hear that you have been requested for ACS assessment again.
> I would be in the same situation as you are.
> ...


Hi Reddy,

1. How many years old is your ACS assessment?
[Rella]: I graduated as a Master of IT from Australia university on July 2011 and then I did ACS assessement as a DP. 

2. Have changed any jobs after your ACS assessment?
[Rella]: No. I haven't changed any job. I am working for one company until now.

3. Were there any occupation changes recently for your experience?
[Rella]: No. Always same as a database developer

4. Did you provide sufficient evidences to NSW SS from your last ACS assessment?
[Rella]: I indeed provide sufficient evidence to NSW SS. I add my contract, company reference letter, payslips and Super report.

But I got the email from Alex. He mentioned all the positions worked have to be assessed by ACS. What's your status now? Have you applied ACS assessment again? Or you already persuade your case officer to judge your working experience without ACS re-assessment ?

Thank you
Cheers


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> and from which email id did you receive that email yest afternoon?


business.nsw.gov.au


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> business.nsw.gov.au


whats your reference number? and did you receive any email last month without reference number?
also, the applications you submitted how do you know was it 10th jan? was it through courier?

thanks.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> whats your reference number? and did you receive any email last month without reference number?
> also, the applications you submitted how do you know was it 10th jan? was it through courier?
> 
> thanks.


From courier to know the date when my document was received.
I got first ACK letter without reference number 3 weeks ago.

In yesterday letter, it gives me a reference number.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> From courier to know the date when my document was received.
> I got first ACK letter without reference number 3 weeks ago.
> 
> In yesterday letter, it gives me a reference number.


what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Reddy,
> 
> 1. How many years old is your ACS assessment?
> [Rella]: I graduated as a Master of IT from Australia university on July 2011 and then I did ACS assessement as a DP.
> ...



Hi Rellarose,

I am little skeptical now. My last ACS assessment was on October 2011 and then I changed company on May 2012. I applied for NSW SS on mid of last month and received a mail a day later stating that my application received and 12 weeks waiting period. I have 10+ years of experience that includes 3 years in Australia.
Wait and watch for their decision and outcome and then think about re-doing the ACS or other steps.

Thanks for your quick reply with information.

Cheers
Reddy


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Hi Rellarose,
> 
> I am little skeptical now. My last ACS assessment was on October 2011 and then I changed company on May 2012. I applied for NSW SS on mid of last month and received a mail a day later stating that my application received and 12 weeks waiting period. I have 10+ years of experience that includes 3 years in Australia.
> Wait and watch for their decision and outcome and then think about re-doing the ACS or other steps.
> ...


If you don't mind to pay another $450 for another ACS assessment for your working experience, you can do the assessment now. It will take 8-12 weeks to get the result. I am really sad about the long waiting time for ACS assessment.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey mate , 

That's really unfortunate. 

Do you mind to post your job responsibility please? 

As I can understand , you have ACS as developer programmer and now you are working as a DATABASE DEVELOPER . 

Do you think your job responbilities differ from the ACS developer programmer ? 

I would appricate your response


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> If you don't mind to pay another $450 for another ACS assessment for your working experience, you can do the assessment now. It will take 8-12 weeks to get the result. I am really sad about the long waiting time for ACS assessment.


what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> That's really unfortunate.
> 
> ...


Thank you
I am pretty sure my job is under developer programmer. We can find the details in ACS website. And all my colleagues have migrated with working experience.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you
> I am pretty sure my job is under developer programmer. We can find the details in ACS website. And all my colleagues have migrated with working experience.


Rellarose, I have to repeat my question 3rd time in case you haven't seen it.

what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Rellarose, I have to repeat my question 3rd time in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


Dude, 

Are asking a question or are ordring a person to answer your question, I felt the way YOU ask the question is very harsh, Use magic "PLEASE" word and you will get the answer.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you
> I am pretty sure my job is under developer programmer. We can find the details in ACS website. And all my colleagues have migrated with working experience.


Hi Mate, 

I was going through the ACS DP responsibilities as I am unable to link DATABASE developer with it. If you could post/private message me the responsibilities would be really helpful for me 


DP responsibilities as per ACS ( https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Code-Descriptions-1-July-2012-V2.pdf )

researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs 
 identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing systems and associated processes, 
procedures and methods 
 testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming 
language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure 
programs and applications perform to specification 
 writing and maintaining program code to meet system requirements, system designs and 
technical specifications in accordance with quality accredited standards 
 writing, updating and maintaining technical program, end user documentation and operational 
procedures 
 providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software 
design activities such as financial evaluation and costings for recommending software 
purchases and upgrades


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Dude,
> 
> Are asking a question or are ordring a person to answer your question, I felt the way YOU ask the question is very harsh, Use magic "PLEASE" word and you will get the answer.


Rellarose, please what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Rellarose, I have to repeat my question 3rd time in case you haven't seen it.
> 
> what's your reference number starting with? and who had emailed you that letter? was it malcomm fernance, stephanie, lily chung or someone else?


Hi,

Sorry, why do you want to know all the details of my case information?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, why do you want to know all the details of my case information?


Okay tell us the first two digits of your reference number atleast since we know till which point NSW is at sending Ack. letters


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Okay tell us the first two digits of your reference number atleast since we know till which point NSW is at sending Ack. letters


please.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Okay tell us the first two digits of your reference number atleast since we know till which point NSW is at sending Ack. letters


Can I suggest your talking tone?

Please be polite to others.

Thank you


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Can I suggest your talking tone?
> 
> Please be polite to others.
> 
> Thank you


where you offended? is so, i didnt intent to offend you.

And remember one thing, when you come to this forum again, do share your views rather than asking people questions and solving your own problems as this is it not always a good approach. you have to contribute to the forum and help others as well who are going through the process same as you. its not always about YOU, I hope you realise this as the same approach which you follow in China/Asia won't be good to be followed in Australia. Can I suggest changing your attitude, Rellarose? Let me know if you have any trouble.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Can I suggest your talking tone?
> 
> Please be polite to others.
> 
> Thank you


and i did say please as suggested by other user, but seems you still didn't answer my question. what's wrong with you dude? are you sure everything is fine with you?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

guys..

Please cool down.... we are all here waiting for some things to happen , which will fulfill our dreams and career aspirations. 

So please lets be friendly, help and co operate to each other, then things will be smooth. 

Wishing every one good luck !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> where you offended? is so, i didnt intent to offend you.
> 
> And remember one thing, when you come to this forum again, do share your views rather than asking people questions and solving your own problems as this is it not always a good approach. you have to contribute to the forum and help others as well who are going through the process same as you. its not always about YOU, I hope you realise this as the same approach which you follow in China/Asia won't be good to be followed in Australia. Can I suggest changing your attitude, Rellarose? Let me know if you have any trouble.


Hi 

I don't want to argue with you. You are very aggressive to me now.
In this forum, I have answered and helped some people's questions. Please don't humiliate Asian people. 

Thank you for your understanding.
Best wishes


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't want to argue with you. You are very aggressive to me now.
> In this forum, I have answered and helped some people's questions. Please don't humiliate Asian people.
> ...


Ok now cool down.

I have helped some people's questions as well as this is forum dedicated to that only. I am Asian myself from India, so I am not trying to humiliate Asian people. Dont give a wrong message. And I am not aggressive to you, I didn't like you attitude which you showed in the previous 2 posts. 

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Ok now cool down.
> 
> I have helped some people's questions as well as this is forum dedicated to that only. I am Asian myself from India, so I am not trying to humiliate Asian people. Dont give a wrong message. And I am not aggressive to you, I didn't like you attitude which you showed in the previous 2 posts.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.


Ok cool down.

I also don't like your first 3 reply to chase me to ask for the answer.

We are in the same boat. I say sorry first. Let's be patient.

Good luck to all.

Cheers!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Ok cool down.
> 
> I also don't like your first 3 reply to chase me to ask for the answer.
> 
> ...


Well I didn't intent to hurt/be rude to you when I asked for the answer. If so, I am sorry.

I am cool mate. Best wishes and I know we are in the same boat 

Good luck to all.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dear all..
Just want to know from the experienced people what could be the circumstances by which nsw would ask for acs re assesments... Does that means they do not trust ACS...


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

also very sad to see almost zero approvals this week based on our spread sheet...


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Dear all..
> Just want to know from the experienced people what could be the circumstances by which nsw would ask for acs re assesments... Does that means they do not trust ACS...


form my email , NSW SS say currently, all positions worked should be assessed by ACS to confirm the relevance between the work and nominated skills.

My friend also got same email on March to do re-assessment with working experience.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Oops...thanks for your reply. My question is , in your first assesment with Acs, did Acs not assessed your all experiences... If yes, then how it will be diffrent in second assesment...

Still not convinced on nsw reply for your case mate...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> form my email , NSW SS say currently, all positions worked should be assessed by ACS to confirm the relevance between the work and nominated skills.
> 
> My friend also got same email on March to do re-assessment with working experience.



Sorry mate again the same question ??

Has he done ACS based on his studies as DP and working as DATABASE developer??


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> sorry mate again the same question ??
> 
> Has he done acs based on his studies as dp and working as database developer??


yes


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Sorry mate again the same question ??
> 
> Has he done ACS based on his studies as DP and working as DATABASE developer??


Sorry, you mean my friend?

No. She assessed as a DP from study. But she is working as a web developer and database developer both.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> yes


I could be wrong mate !!!! Just a wild guess 


As you are working as a DATABASE developer, your occupation comes in closer to DATABASE administrator than developer programmer , and you are claiming your experience point for DP. Hence, could be a reason NSW asked you to redone the ACS. 

OR they may want to get all your experience asses by ACS , according to mail you received.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Oops...thanks for your reply. My question is , in your first assesment with Acs, did Acs not assessed your all experiences... If yes, then how it will be diffrent in second assesment...
> 
> Still not convinced on nsw reply for your case mate...


Mate, 

most of the onshore guys have their ACS based on their degree done in AUSTRALIA. 

very few onshore people have assessed their experience in their ACS. Majority people have accessed their degree only. Till now immigration was not asking to verify the AUSTRALIAN EXPERIENCE by ACS unless they feel do to so. (based on few invitations I have seen for 189 ) Got the picture now ???


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Mate,
> 
> most of the onshore guys have their ACS based on their degree done in AUSTRALIA.
> 
> very few onshore people have assessed their experience in their ACS. Majority people have accessed their degree only. Till now immigration was not asking to verify the AUSTRALIAN EXPERIENCE by ACS unless they feel do to so. (based on few invitations I have seen for 189 ) Got the picture now ???


Thank you so much!

My friends who applied EOI 189 without being asked to assess the Australian working experience. That's why I didn't apply ACS assessment for my working experience. 
Yes majority of us only assess our degree.
But it is really sad to assess working experience with ACS .
I have to wait for another 2 months.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Mate..Make sense now...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> My friends who applied EOI 189 without being asked to assess the Australian working experience. That's why I didn't apply ACS assessment for my working experience.
> Yes majority of us only assess our degree.
> ...



Indeed its very sad. But I am trying get the bigger picture from your case. I will write my thinking again , Correct me if I am wrong. 

your work experience matches more to database administrator rather than developer programmer is that right ?


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Indeed its very sad. But I am trying get the bigger picture from your case. I will write my thinking again , Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> your work experience matches more to database administrator rather than developer programmer is that right ?


Database development is under the details of developer programmer.

This can be found in ACS website.

I will check it later to confirm this .


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess approvals stuck at nov 20/21.. Not moving at alll..


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi guys.. Has anyone checked if their money order has been cashed yet.. I received my acknowledgement 2 weeks ago n it still has not been presented..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hi guys.. Has anyone checked if their money order has been cashed yet.. I received my acknowledgement 2 weeks ago n it still has not been presented..


If I am correct, 

Most of invitation waiting people will their invitations near or 21st April 

reason : Invitations round held on 1st and 3rd week of every month (mostly for 189)but I guess immigration is sending out invitations for 190 at the same time.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Are you sure thats true? Because people have been randonly receiving invites with nsw ss?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Sorry, you mean my friend?
> 
> No. She assessed as a DP from study. But she is working as a web developer and database developer both.


Look mate!!!! 

these case officers are not trained in IT , hence they wont find the similarities between a developer and a web developer or a developer and database developer. We are the technical people, we know that, a person has a knowledge of JAVA, .net database is a developer. What they really check is your experience letter against the ACS job description , if it matches no worries or else if you have to access by ACS to get what they want


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Are you sure thats true? Because people have been randonly receiving invites with nsw ss?


I wish I am not


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Look mate!!!!
> 
> these case officers are not trained in IT , hence they wont find the similarities between a developer and a web developer or a developer and database developer. We are the technical people, we know that, a person has a knowledge of JAVA, .net database is a developer. What they really check is your experience letter against the ACS job description , if it matches no worries or else if you have to access by ACS to get what they want



What you said is true Rohit. they simply go with the words in the ACS job description.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Can i use a non NAATI translator for documents for diac?
> The documents I sent to engineers Australia were translated by an Italian sworn translator and they did accept them.
> Thank you for your answers.


Anyone? Thank you


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Anyone? Thank you


No idea man.. Best you call them up and check


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

end of another week .
Any ACK(with or without file numbers) / approvals today ?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> I guess approvals stuck at nov 20/21.. Not moving at alll..


i'm a november 23rd applicant, ack email received feb 24, it's been 5 weeks since then and no approval. i emailed NSW with my file number from my email and i asked of the status and they replied back saying:

"Hello, 

You will receive an outcome from us within the next few weeks. 

Regards 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001 
9338 6692 (tp) 
9338 6728 (fax) 
[email protected] 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW "

I also called and i got thru to STEPHANIE, I asked her to confirm finalizing approvals for November applicants and she said yes, they are currently working on finalizing last week of november applicants.

So I a praying that I get my approval next week....

I will call again on Monday (Sunday texas time) and hope to maybe speak to a different person and I will provide them my ack email file number which is 12/30XX.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Look mate!!!!
> 
> these case officers are not trained in IT , hence they wont find the similarities between a developer and a web developer or a developer and database developer. We are the technical people, we know that, a person has a knowledge of JAVA, .net database is a developer. What they really check is your experience letter against the ACS job description , if it matches no worries or else if you have to access by ACS to get what they want



agreed, @ rellarose, you need to consult with a Registered migration agent is my suggestion if you want to get thru the ACS process.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> i'm a november 23rd applicant, ack email received feb 24, it's been 5 weeks since then and no approval. i emailed NSW with my file number from my email and i asked of the status and they replied back saying:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...



so they have issued around 3000+ visas in 2012 financial year starting from 1st July 2012 as your reference is 3000+. And from Dec and January, they have allocated reference numbers around 1000 as its a different year that's why people have got reference number 13/1000.

Does anyone know how many visas can NSW issue in a given financial year?


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi there Any one applied for the occupancy of an Accountant 

thanks in advance


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> If I am correct,
> 
> Most of invitation waiting people will their invitations near or 21st April
> 
> reason : Invitations round held on 1st and 3rd week of every month (mostly for 189)but I guess immigration is sending out invitations for 190 at the same time.


189 visa invitations has nothing to do with 190 visa invitations as they are decided by the respective states.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> 189 visa invitations has nothing to do with 190 visa invitations as they are decided by the respective states.



I hope and I wish I am wrong....


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> i'm a november 23rd applicant, ack email received feb 24, it's been 5 weeks since then and no approval. i emailed NSW with my file number from my email and i asked of the status and they replied back saying:
> 
> "Hello,
> 
> ...


Hey Bubbe, 
did you email them at bizmigration email id or directly to your case officer?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Bubbe,
> did you email them at bizmigration email id or directly to your case officer?


yes i did, their generic email address.
i have no idea on the CO working my case- this is never disclosed to the applicant.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks mate.. 
I emailed them abt my situation abt a week ago n still awaiting a reply...
I feel really sorry fr them, they have to reply to all our emails.. man .. must be really tough as well for ppl working there.


----------



## dhanoopk1234 (Apr 2, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> My friends who applied EOI 189 without being asked to assess the Australian working experience. That's why I didn't apply ACS assessment for my working experience.
> Yes majority of us only assess our degree.
> ...


My friend acs assessment is not that long. I got acs assessment within 5 days last month.Try your luck


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

dhanoopk1234 said:


> My friend acs assessment is not that long. I got acs assessment within 5 days last month.Try your luck


Maybe try explanining the situation to ACS? I did mine through vetassess but imagine they are similar in nature and if the same happened to me I'd certainly ring them directly and ask if they could do it any quicker. Good luck.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi there Any one applied for the occupancy of an Accountant
> 
> thanks in advance



Yes...Ilayarajamtm...My husband has applied for SS under General Accountant....occupation. !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi People....just wanted to share my IELTS result....only required 4.5 as secondary visa applicant ...but managed to get overall 8 and 8 in Speaking, Listening, Reading each! Writing : 7.5 ... So happy !! Sorry I should have posted this in another forum...please ignore ...And dats the first time I gave...without any preparation....! So now..only AFP police check is remaining..we have got all the docs ready....very hopeful that struggle time is going to be over now...as soon as approval comes through !! April end? or may ? If it has to be May..then let it be.. we will have 65 points ...and apply 190. (PY Course will give another 5 points in May ) 

All the best !!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi People....just wanted to share my IELTS result....only required 4.5 as secondary visa applicant ...but managed to get overall 8 and 8 in Speaking, Listening, Reading each! Writing : 7.5 ... So happy !! Sorry I should have posted this in another forum...please ignore ...And dats the first time I gave...without any preparation....! So now..only AFP police check is remaining..we have got all the docs ready....very hopeful that struggle time is going to be over now...as soon as approval comes through !! April end? or may ? If it has to be May..then let it be.. we will have 65 points ...and apply 190. (PY Course will give another 5 points in May )
> 
> All the best !!


Congrats mate!!!!!!

If you have 65 points , why don't you consider 189 as a option, everything is same 
+ you can live anywhere . no need to spend 2 years in a particular area

In addition, you have a higher chance of getting invitation early (even if you put EOI today).


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Congrats mate!!!!!!
> 
> If you have 65 points , why don't you consider 189 as a option, everything is same
> + you can live anywhere . no need to spend 2 years in a particular area
> ...


its doesn't always depend on points!!! what about the occupation???? the occupation must be on SOL1!!

not just points to consider!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> its doesn't always depend on points!!! what about the occupation???? the occupation must be on SOL1!!
> 
> not just points to consider!!



from DOC , he is an accountant. I don't think its off the SOL list


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey there guys. This is a question for the thread seniors. I got my meds done today. I just wanna ask a quick question regarding the posting of my medical exams results. Does the clinic directly upload the results against my TRN electronically or does it courier them the results? Is it possible for me to get a copy of my med results as the NSW Health job requires their personnel to undergo medical exams before they can commence work?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

well then yes in that case he can apply for 189


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys. This is a question for the thread seniors. I got my meds done today. I just wanna ask a quick question regarding the posting of my medical exams results. Does the clinic directly upload the results against my TRN electronically or does it courier them the results? Is it possible for me to get a copy of my med results as the NSW Health job requires their personnel to undergo medical exams before they can commence work?


As far as I knw, Yes you can get the copy. 

What you have to do is , ask your medical examiner to send the result to you and apparently, they upload it online as well. Your case officer can check it online. But some case officer may ask you the physical copy. if they do, you have to courier them. This process might delay your result.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohitk said:


> As far as I knw, Yes you can get the copy.
> 
> What you have to do is , ask your medical examiner to send the result to you and apparently, they upload it online as well. Your case officer can check it online. But some case officer may ask you the physical copy. if they do, you have to courier them. This process might delay your result.


Oh right. Thanks for the info. I read somewhere that when the clinic sends you the results. It sends them in a DO not open envelope or something. Is that true?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

And when they receive the meds, the link which asks us to get our health assessment done goes away right?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Thanks for the info. I read somewhere that when the clinic sends you the results. It sends them in a DO not open envelope or something. Is that true?


of course!!! they don't want you tampering with the information do they!!! its called CONFIDENTIAL!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> And when they receive the meds, the link which asks us to get our health assessment done goes away right?


yes it should do! can't you just go thru the process YOURSELF, do your medicals and then WAIT.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Thanks for the info. I read somewhere that when the clinic sends you the results. It sends them in a DO not open envelope or something. Is that true?



Yes, till the time you get PR. 

Once you get the PR , that means your CO has your medical docs. I had my friend's medicals and after 6 months I showed bin to it . He is a citizen now  :tongue1:


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> As far as I knw, Yes you can get the copy.
> 
> What you have to do is , ask your medical examiner to send the result to you and apparently, they upload it online as well. Your case officer can check it online. But some case officer may ask you the physical copy. if they do, you have to courier them. This process might delay your result.


may be not. you'll be lucky to get a copy of your chest x=ray results.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> of course!!! they don't want you tampering with the information do they!!! its called CONFIDENTIAL!!


Fair enough. So basically I will receive two envelopes from Medibank yeah? One meant for me and the one which I am not supposed to open and directly courier to the CO when he/she asks for it


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Fair enough. So basically I will receive two envelopes from Medibank yeah? One meant for me and the one which I am not supposed to open and directly courier to the CO when he/she asks for it


no you only get ONE envelope to be couriered. and why are you choosing courier over online submission!?!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> no you only get ONE envelope to be couriered. and why are you choosing courier over online submission!?!


No, I asked them to upload my results online. But if the CO asks for the paper results then I need to courier them yeah. So one copy for me which I can open and submit to the NSW health guys and the other in a confidential envelope to be couriered (may or may not be asked by CO)


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> No, I asked them to upload my results online. But if the CO asks for the paper results then I need to courier them yeah. So one copy for me which I can open and submit to the NSW health guys and the other in a confidential envelope to be couriered (may or may not be asked by CO)


NO, if you choose online submission, that's just it, why receive a hard copy in case it doesn't get uploaded?!?!?!?! no such thing, they will upload, and they will not give you a hard copy just so you can open the envelope and be all nosey!!! deal with it.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

and your CO WILL receive those medical results!!! no such thing as, never received!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> yes it should do! can't you just go thru the process YOURSELF, do your medicals and then WAIT.


Yeah thats what I did. But the lodgement system seems to be buggy for some reason. It still displays 'required' against my Overseas PCC even though I have already submitted it whereas for all other documents it displays 'received'.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah thats what I did. But the lodgement system seems to be buggy for some reason. It still displays 'required' against my Overseas PCC even though I have already submitted it whereas for all other documents it displays 'received'.


so just wait, even though you have already uploaded the required documents and the status still hasn't changed, just wait, your CO MAY still ask for them AGAIN!!! that's normal!! because it still a new system to them.
so just wait.


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

Hy guyz 
So many wild guessing is going around
I will u my story i talk wid my co regularly n onces he told me to wait for couple of weeks bt he singned my approval on the same day i talked wid him. From da doc i can see i m last guy who get approval .i think some reasons behind dats way dey stop sending approval.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahady said:


> Hy guyz
> So many wild guessing is going around
> I will u my story i talk wid my co regularly n onces he told me to wait for couple of weeks bt he singned my approval on the same day i talked wid him. From da doc i can see i m last guy who get approval .i think some reasons behind dats way dey stop sending approval.


What are you trying to suggest?? we keep hassling the CO ??

Do you think its will help to fasten the process??


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

rohitk said:


> What are you trying to suggest?? we keep hassling the CO ??
> 
> Do you think its will help to fasten the process??


Its up to u how u talk mate. Wen did u applay?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahady said:


> Its up to u how u talk mate. Wen did u applay?


23rd JAN


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

rohitk said:


> 23rd JAN


U will not get ur outcome before june first week so relax


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahady said:


> U will not get ur outcome before june first week so relax


I know it and I am relax


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question,

I have got overall score of 7 in IELTS,

Listening-7.5,
Reading-7.5,
Writing-6.0,
Speaking-7.

Can i go ahead and include these for points in EOI because i see its mentioned that only IELTS6 is enough....


Thanks and Regards,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

fahady said:


> Hy guyz
> So many wild guessing is going around
> I will u my story i talk wid my co regularly n onces he told me to wait for couple of weeks bt he singned my approval on the same day i talked wid him. From da doc i can see i m last guy who get approval .i think some reasons behind dats way dey stop sending approval.



Wow, 

you are lucky. Can you tell us who was your CO?

Thanks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

fahady said:


> Its up to u how u talk mate. Wen did u applay?


so to confirm your terrible ENGLISH, you already have NSW SS approval???

Why not add a signature of your TIMELINE???


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> so to confirm your terrible ENGLISH, you already have NSW SS approval???
> 
> Why not add a signature of your TIMELINE???


As a non tech applicant can I plead that I don't actually know how to (embarassing I know)!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

look above where it says USER CP!!!


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> look above where it says user cp!!!


done!


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> so to confirm your terrible ENGLISH, you already have NSW SS approval???
> 
> Why not add a signature of your TIMELINE???


Hmm now u gonna teach me english .. Ok i dont mind bt for teach me u hav 2 see me in sydney . Do u hav ticket to sydney?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahady said:


> Hmm now u gonna teach me english .. Ok i dont mind bt for teach me u hav 2 see me in sydney . Do u hav ticket to sydney?


What if I am already in Sydney ?? are you ready to learn ABCD ?? I guess you need it badly


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rohitk said:


> what if i am already in sydney ?? Are you ready to learn abcd ?? I guess you need it badly


lol


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

rohitk said:


> What if I am already in Sydney ?? are you ready to learn ABCD ?? I guess you need it badly


No man i m nt intrested to take cheap lesson from u.if u dont hav ny job i can give u some kicken hand job lol i guess u need it badly


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

fahady said:


> No man i m nt intrested to take cheap lesson from u.if u dont hav ny job i can give u some kicken hand job lol i guess u need it badly


Thanks for the offer mate!!! English lessons are free for you mate !!! Free means you don't need to pay in case if you could not understand the meaning of free. 

Any any ways I have to do charity to save up my tax as I am paying high tax to government , hope you understand . 

Any ways cut the crap !!!! Back to topic :focus:

Topic ends from my side. 

Guys please do not entertain morons like this. 

Senior members any ways to block people like this ???


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> I got my reference number yesterday afternoon and they ask me to do ACS assessment for my working experience. I know ACS may take 2-3 months to get the result of working experience assessment. I am really sad today. Who knows whether the occupation cell is available or not in 3 months.
> Who knows whether they will remove the occupation from the list or not in 3 months.
> Sigh!!!!!!


Some ppl still get approval without any work exprience. That is very weird that they check that work background that serviously.Of course, having work exprience is definitely a credit but it can drag your application down to some extent ,like, they spend more time on checking your work background.

That is just my opinion.


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Thanks for the offer mate!!! English lessons are free for you mate !!! Free means you don't need to pay in case if you could not understand the meaning of free.
> 
> Any any ways I have to do charity to save up my tax as I am paying high tax to government , hope you understand .
> 
> ...


U guyz started .my case is done i got approval so i dont giv a **** to anyone i just came here share my view nt to entertain. if u blocked me who cares i dont hav tym talk crap.
Hope u hav atleast some sense to understand it.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Reddy,
> 
> 1. How many years old is your ACS assessment?
> [Rella]: I graduated as a Master of IT from Australia university on July 2011 and then I did ACS assessement as a DP.
> ...



My CO is also Alex , that, all best for you mate. Is he a easing-going guy? but it seems he is not....

BTW, i did not claim any work exprience, and he hasnt contacted my yet apart from sending me an Ack. Hopefully he wont reject my application for without any work exprience...


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> look above where it says USER CP!!!


 u seems very mean minded Never underestimate ny countries passport.


----------



## fahady (Apr 2, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Wow,
> 
> you are lucky. Can you tell us who was your CO?
> 
> Thanks


Alexlane:


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> yes i did, their generic email address.
> i have no idea on the CO working my case- this is never disclosed to the applicant.


Didnt you receive an ACK from your CO?? 

I recevied my Ack from Alex, and I contacted him for adding my EOI id and he got me back said thank you and have added that to my file.

So i am assuming whoever send your an Ack with your file number is your CO, and you can actually contact directly to him/her.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Didnt you receive an ACK from your CO??
> 
> I recevied my Ack from Alex, and I contacted him for adding my EOI id and he got me back said thank you and have added that to my file.
> 
> So i am assuming whoever send your an Ack with your file number is your CO, and you can actually contact directly to him/her.


This is the thing, someone on here said that the people that got "instant" acks were from people who do more the paperwork as opposed to COs? Who knows....


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> form my email , NSW SS say currently, all positions worked should be assessed by ACS to confirm the relevance between the work and nominated skills.
> 
> My friend also got same email on March to do re-assessment with working experience.


Hi mate

Just a quick question, i hope you dont mind i ask you about that.

Did you have to claim points from work exprience to reach 55 points without SS, I think it might be the reason to check your work exprience quite serviously.

As of we all know that, some ppl get approval without claiming any work exprience.
But of course, it was back to the early of Nov applicants, the standard of getting approval might be increased now due to rapidly increasing applications


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah thats what I did. But the lodgement system seems to be buggy for some reason. It still displays 'required' against my Overseas PCC even though I have already submitted it whereas for all other documents it displays 'received'.


dude, I am not sure when you applied for your student visa, wasn't all the medicals done and sent directly to the immigration rather than handing the reports to you?
you have to understand that these things are confidential matter between the doctors and the immigration to decide whether to grant you the visa or not. and if you want to do medicals for your personal reasons, you have to pay for it rather than club the same thing together as you are risking it with your PR. If I was you, I wouldn't be doing it at any cost.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Fair enough. So basically I will receive two envelopes from Medibank yeah? One meant for me and the one which I am not supposed to open and directly courier to the CO when he/she asks for it


and you receive only ONE (one) parcel from MediBank with your reports, and its clearly written not to open them and only authorised person from the immigration should open them.

and the immigration can see your reports anyway online.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> dude, I am not sure when you applied for your student visa, wasn't all the medicals done and sent directly to the immigration rather than handing the reports to you?
> you have to understand that these things are confidential matter between the doctors and the immigration to decide whether to grant you the visa or not. and if you want to do medicals for your personal reasons, you have to pay for it rather than club the same thing together as you are risking it with your PR. If I was you, I wouldn't be doing it at any cost.


Yeah I had my meds done when I was applying for my student visa. But at the time the system was a bit different and I got it done in India. As far as I can remember they couriered the result to diac directly and I didn't receive anything from the clinic at all. Yeah i guess you are right in saying I shouldn't interfere with the med result process for PR.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Congrats mate!!!!!!
> 
> If you have 65 points , why don't you consider 189 as a option, everything is same
> + you can live anywhere . no need to spend 2 years in a particular area
> ...



Yes Rohitk thanks....thats a very interesting scenario....we will brood about it if it happens by end of May..hopefully it comes much earlier than that...but for 189, we will have o wait for EOI...so new step added...but since approval of SS comes with EOI, atleast we pass that step !! But people say SS always comes faster, and more reliable....i mean DIAC would strongly like to accept you if its been state sponsored...as compared to 189 applications...

Lets c..we will have to discuss all this with r agent too...do u know how much waiting time is from approval to PR in SS and in 189 visa currently?


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Yes...Ilayarajamtm...My husband has applied for SS under General Accountant....occupation. !


when did he applied and where do you live now 

i applied on dec 17th till waiting for the approval


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> no you only get ONE envelope to be couriered. and why are you choosing courier over online submission!?!


Hi Bubble...we got our medicals done in Aug/ Sep last year...do you knows whats their vailidity? I think its 1 year...i always get confused with validity dates considering there are too many to check.AFP police check ( 1 year), ACS ( 2 yrs), Indian Police check ( 6 months?) Also we were not asked to send the physical copy by CO when we got TR...But now...when we apply PR..in this My/ JUne/ July....and CO asks for it, can we send them the opened envelopes..? ( i opened them to see alls well? after few months?? )


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Acknolwedgement with file number but without name of any officer*

I received my acknowledgement on feb 27 with file number for the docuemnts submitted on 27th nov but surprisingly there is no name mentioned in the acknolwegement mail . So I have absolutely no idea who is processing my applicaiton? 
1)Is it only wid me or there are other people as well who got the similar emails with a file num but without the name of any officer?
2) is der anyone else who received ackn on 27th feb or earlier but still dint get invitation? or is it just me....?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> I received my acknowledgement on feb 27 with file number for the docuemnts submitted on 27th nov but surprisingly there is no name mentioned in the acknolwegement mail . So I have absolutely no idea who is processing my applicaiton?
> 1)Is it only wid me or there are other people as well who got the similar emails with a file num but without the name of any officer?
> 2) is der anyone else who received ackn on 27th feb or earlier but still dint get invitation? or is it just me....?


me too, see my signature


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Bubble...we got our medicals done in Aug/ Sep last year...do you knows whats their vailidity? I think its 1 year...i always get confused with validity dates considering there are too many to check.AFP police check ( 1 year), ACS ( 2 yrs), Indian Police check ( 6 months?) Also we were not asked to send the physical copy by CO when we got TR...But now...when we apply PR..in this My/ JUne/ July....and CO asks for it, can we send them the opened envelopes..? ( i opened them to see alls well? after few months?? )


why did you open the envelope?!?!?


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> when did he applied and where do you live now
> 
> i applied on dec 17th till waiting for the approval


applied 5th dec and we liv in sydney, ack email received 19th march....yup we r awaiting approval as well....as per excel...they are still approving nov end applications.....so be ready to wait for another 6-8 weeks


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> why did you open the envelope?!?!?


Well...for curiosity sake... as we already got TR....and we thought wen we apply for PR we will have to re-do the medicals anyway ..but suddenly NSW changed the rules...and we moved to sydney ..from ACT..and now might get a chance to apply PR sooner than we thought...

Anyhow....I think Im stressing unnecessarily.....CO can access the soft copies...and if hard copy needed...i should be able to request it from the medical centre..in ACT.not sure ..lets c wen dat happens...! thanks !


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> I received my acknowledgement on feb 27 with file number for the docuemnts submitted on 27th nov but surprisingly there is no name mentioned in the acknolwegement mail . So I have absolutely no idea who is processing my applicaiton?
> 1)Is it only wid me or there are other people as well who got the similar emails with a file num but without the name of any officer?
> 2) is der anyone else who received ackn on 27th feb or earlier but still dint get invitation? or is it just me....?


Check the email address that sent from, wasnt any name on it?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> in nov last year


again, if you can understand and write english, re-read my question.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Check the email address that sent from, wasnt any name on it?


feb acknowledgements with file number came from the NSW bizmigration.enquiries email address not from a CO!!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Yes Rohitk thanks....thats a very interesting scenario....we will brood about it if it happens by end of May..hopefully it comes much earlier than that...but for 189, we will have o wait for EOI...so new step added...but since approval of SS comes with EOI, atleast we pass that step !! But people say SS always comes faster, and more reliable....i mean DIAC would strongly like to accept you if its been state sponsored...as compared to 189 applications...
> 
> Lets c..we will have to discuss all this with r agent too...do u know how much waiting time is from approval to PR in SS and in 189 visa currently?


Zero waiting period for 189. My friend applied on 17th March with 60 points and he got invitation on 18th (luckily next round was due on 18th March) . 

Dude its just an EOI. free of cost and same EOI as 190 except for few changes. There is no harm to put EOI for 189 as well. IF you are luck you will get it this month otherwise you are in waiting list of 190, whichever come first you can apply for that visa. Of course , you might loose $350 for the NSW SS application(if you get 189 invitation). On the other hand, you don't need to wait for 190 result and invitation and all. 

These are the pros and cons for both. Decision is yours mate !!! All the best. 
PS: If I was you, I would have straight away put my EOI for 189. It has more chances and more visa invitation as compare to 190


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi ALL....does anyone know whats the validity of Indian Police check...wen I called VFS they said its 6 months..? But what if someone has not been to India from Australia since the last Indian police check? do i have to get it done again??? VFS was unable to answer this ..said...depends upon DIAC..as its their call now !

Does anyone know more about this , please?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> feb acknowledgements with file number came from the NSW bizmigration.enquiries email address not from a CO!!!!!


the first email which i received from NSW without reference number was sent by stephanie, which i believe is the admin department head. so she is just sending acknowledgement emails without any reference numbers. 

is it true that there are different CO in NSW according to occupations like engineering, health, accountants etc?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi ALL....does anyone know whats the validity of Indian Police check...wen I called VFS they said its 6 months..? But what if someone has not been to India from Australia since the last Indian police check? do i have to get it done again??? VFS was unable to answer this ..said...depends upon DIAC..as its their call now !
> 
> Does anyone know more about this , please?


Yes , its depends on your case officer and depends when you did it. for Safer side, just do it . it takes 2-3 weeks


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Well...for curiosity sake... as we already got TR....and we thought wen we apply for PR we will have to re-do the medicals anyway ..but suddenly NSW changed the rules...and we moved to sydney ..from ACT..and now might get a chance to apply PR sooner than we thought...
> 
> Anyhow....I think Im stressing unnecessarily.....CO can access the soft copies...and if hard copy needed...i should be able to request it from the medical centre..in ACT.not sure ..lets c wen dat happens...! thanks !



yes, your CO should be able to access your previous medicals that were taken 6 months ago. not sure how though. but they have a 1 year validity.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Zero waiting period for 189. My friend applied on 17th March with 60 points and he got invitation on 18th (luckily next round was due on 18th March) .
> 
> Dude its just an EOI. free of cost and same EOI as 190 except for few changes. There is no harm to put EOI for 189 as well. IF you are luck you will get it this month otherwise you are in waiting list of 190, whichever come first you can apply for that visa. Of course , you might loose $350 for the NSW SS application(if you get 189 invitation). On the other hand, you don't need to wait for 190 result and invitation and all.
> 
> ...



Ya thanks a lot for such a detailed info....yes..i would think about it wen I get 60 points....rt now sitting at 55...PY does not finsh until MAY End....by then if we get approval as well...we will be having 65 points....and can consider 189...for sure..!! 

Rt now its just fingers crossed ...but ur point is valid...main goal is PR...189 is much better ofcrse....but ur friend was v lucky too dat he got invite next day !!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yes , its depends on your case officer and depends when you did it. for Safer side, just do it . it takes 2-3 weeks


We did it just August last year...it got expired in Jan 2013...have not visited India since then....ya hate waiting for 2-3 weeks ..! But might just get it done then delaying it..and doing it after we get approval ? thanks again


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> again, if you can understand and write english, re-read my question.


Ofcrse I understand English much better Mr. Bubbe !! Just misread Why as When? I hope I have replied to you now...Cannot believe that people can be rude and impatient when and If they do not get a reply on this blog soon enough..!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> We did it just August last year...it got expired in Jan 2013...have not visited India since then....ya hate waiting for 2-3 weeks ..! But might just get it done then delaying it..and doing it after we get approval ? thanks again


True, get it done than delaying. 

I am on the same boat. However, I am planning to do it next couple of weeks as Once we got invitation , we should have all our documents ready. We can upload it straight away and it will help to fasten the process/outcome.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> True, get it done than delaying.
> 
> I am on the same boat. However, I am planning to do it next couple of weeks as Once we got invitation , we should have all our documents ready. We can upload it straight away and it will help to fasten the process/outcome.


Thanks Rohitk...are you an offshore or onshore candidate? from nsw? ya ..i will get it done as well as AFP..in next few weeks from now.. !


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Thanks Rohitk...are you an offshore or onshore candidate? from nsw? ya ..i will get it done as well as AFP..in next few weeks from now.. !


Onshore . Lives in Melbourne


----------



## Anitha (Apr 6, 2013)

*NSW State Sponsorship*

Hi,

Can anyone tell me whether I need to have 60 points already to apply for NSW state sponsorship.In NSW website it is mentioned that "In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test".
Has anyone applied for state sponsorship with only 55 points?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Oh well.
> Have u gotten ur ACK?


no ... have you ???


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

55 is good enough! 5points you get from St. spons.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether I need to have 60 points already to apply for NSW state sponsorship.In NSW website it is mentioned that "In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test".
> Has anyone applied for state sponsorship with only 55 points?


If you have 60 points already, I believe you will quality for open visa category 189


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Onshore . Lives in Melbourne


*Live in Melbourne.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Just to put it out there, I dont understand why some team members make such a big deal out of english grammatical errors. Are you guys Grammar Nazis or what? Some are good at the language, others are not. Deal with it. No one gives a ****e about your level of english when you get your PR. The focus of this thread should be towards solving problems/situations encountered before and after the NSW state sponsorship process.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Just to put it out there, I dont understand why some team members make such a big deal out of english grammatical errors. Are you guys Grammar Nazis or what? Some are good at the language, others are not. Deal with it. No one gives a ****e about your level of english when you get your PR. The focus of this thread should be towards solving problems/situations encountered before and after the NSW state sponsorship process.


are you sure you are living in Australia for the last 4 years with that kind of attitude? you think that getting PR is all that which is needed to survive in Australia? If no one can understand you, leads to bigger problems. You can see in Asian dominant suburbs in Sydney, where talking to some people in English is like talking to Alien, they don't even understand what the fck we are talking, where its just asking basic questions about directions nearby etc.
So yes correct English is important, that's why Australia doesn't want people having less than 6 in IELTS.


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Check the email address that sent from, wasnt any name on it?


No there is no nam e mentioned in the acknolwedgement email i received with a file number for my application back in feb.


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> me too, see my signature


Hi bube be did u also get the acknowledgement email with a file number but without the name of any officer as i did?

if it carried a specific officers name, do u know abt any other case where acknolwedgement email is sent with a file number but without the name of any officer. thanks


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, been away for holiday only 3 days and I have to read through 20pages of posts. LOL

I am very disappointed to see that they are still so slowly finalizing end of november applications. As 19th Dec applicant, I am very anxious in getting my results anytime from this week until next week (received ack 18March). I would like to believe that I will get acknowledgement in 4weeks time or sooner. Even more disappointing to know that my case officer Malcolm is having holiday... I know it's for Easter. I just hope the pace could go any faster. It's true that immigration is never a major priority from the government perspective, except for "keeping them in line". But the exorbitant waiting period with a reason "we have received alot of application, there's nothing we can do..." is a terrible excuse. People stop pocketing our application money for profit and hire more people to do this, that's what you can do.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> are you sure you are living in Australia for the last 4 years with that kind of attitude? you think that getting PR is all that which is needed to survive in Australia? If no one can understand you, leads to bigger problems. You can see in Asian dominant suburbs in Sydney, where talking to some people in English is like talking to Alien, they don't even understand what the fck we are talking, where its just asking basic questions about directions nearby etc.
> So yes correct English is important, that's why Australia doesn't want people having less than 6 in IELTS.


Oh no no.. I am not saying English is not important. What I am trying to point out however is that people should not look down and pick on others who converse in english less fluently than themselves. They are trying their level best to speak in a language which is different to what their mother tongue is. We need to show our appreciation to such people who try their earnest, not our contempt.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

I have read in this fourm that they started acknowledging February applications. My documents reached on 6th Feb. I am expecting acknowledgment some time in the next week. Who ever got the acknowledgement, please update the sheet.

Hopefully we all will get our approvals.

Cheers.....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have read in this fourm that they started acknowledging February applications. My documents reached on 6th Feb. I am expecting acknowledgment some time in the next week. Who ever got the acknowledgement, please update the sheet.
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar
I am feb contender and waiting for ack


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Sankar
> I am feb contender and waiting for ack


Hi mates ,

Same here too. Waiting for ACK...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have read in this fourm that they started acknowledging February applications. My documents reached on 6th Feb. I am expecting acknowledgment some time in the next week. Who ever got the acknowledgement, please update the sheet.
> 
> ...


Hi Shankar,

Can share in which forum it is mentioned?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

HI all,

anyone who applied in March here ? i applied on 22 March and not sure SS approval b4 this July 01?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sanje said:


> HI all,
> 
> anyone who applied in March here ? i applied on 22 March and not sure SS approval b4 this July 01?


Hi Sanje, check my signature. I'm hoping for the 12 weeks stated in the ack but July is feeling more likely...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Just to put it out there, I dont understand why some team members make such a big deal out of english grammatical errors. Are you guys Grammar Nazis or what? Some are good at the language, others are not. Deal with it. No one gives a ****e about your level of english when you get your PR. The focus of this thread should be towards solving problems/situations encountered before and after the NSW state sponsorship process.


well if you are going to contribute to the forum, make the members UNDERSTAND what they are trying to say!!!!! if you can't do that in the first place, then say nothing at all. Simple.

How can i answer a question NOT PROPERLY asked in English for me to UNDERSTAND!?!?!?

Might as well not ask at all!


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

on Friday April 5th, they sent acknowledgement mail for January 2nd week applications. processing time mentioned is 16 weeks.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> on Friday April 5th, they sent acknowledgement mail for January 2nd week applications. processing time mentioned is 16 weeks.


Hi mate,

Possible to share the details. U got email with file number? Is the email from any CO?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> It's getting ridiculous. I came on here to get some insight into people's experiences; not to have wild assumptions stated as fact. If they say 12 weeks and majority of people are reporting 16, then I can see 16. I hate when people take 1 case and make it fact. These are people's hopes and lives on here, be cognisant of that!!


Hi mate, it's not based on the case. I called nsw n one of the lady told me that it will take 12-16 weeks for ACK with file number & to get the invite another 4 to 5 weeks. If u want to verify u can call them n confirm. If there is any public hols in between it will be a bit delayed & that's the reason to add the grace time.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Relax Robert i can understand , im also in the same boat. I guess people who keep on firing these volleys dont understand or feel the wait and frustration an applicant goes through. I second what you said its just that when people dont have any authentic information they should rather keep their traps shut.


Hi there, this is social thread n not ur own business to talk like nonsense. If u r not interested get lost rather than putting some indecent quotes. Try to be patient to mates n don't use stupid words.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> well if you are going to contribute to the forum, make the members UNDERSTAND what they are trying to say!!!!! if you can't do that in the first place, then say nothing at all. Simple.
> 
> How can i answer a question NOT PROPERLY asked in English for me to UNDERSTAND!?!?!?
> 
> Might as well not ask at all!


Bro, I agree it can be bit difficult understanding someone who struggles at English. But you dont have to pick on them and ask them if they understand english or not. To a third person who's listening in on the convo, it sounds offensive. Do you get what I am saying? Instead you can just use the magic word 'please' (as someone in this thread pointed out before) and politely ask them to repeat their question again. Problem Solved.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Bro, I agree it can be bit difficult understanding someone who struggles at English. But you dont have to pick on them and ask them if they understand english or not. To a third person who's listening in on the convo, it sounds offensive. Do you get what I am saying? Instead you can just use the magic word 'please' (as someone in this thread pointed out before) and politely ask them to repeat their question again. Problem Solved.


lol i ask you, have you been to those suburbs in Sydney where most of the people can't speak English and they speak Asian? don't feel frustrating that its soo hard to communicate with them when the official language in Australia is English. So saying please, 100 times, makes the other person really frustrating.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> on Friday April 5th, they sent acknowledgement mail for January 2nd week applications. processing time mentioned is 16 weeks.


I haven't received email from NSW about my reference number yet. and I had sent my applications which was received on 14th Jan.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have read in this fourm that they started acknowledging February applications. My documents reached on 6th Feb. I am expecting acknowledgment some time in the next week. Who ever got the acknowledgement, please update the sheet.
> 
> ...


who told you that they have started acknowledging February applications, when they haven't completed even 2nd week of Jan applications by sending reference number.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> who told you that they have started acknowledging February applications, when they haven't completed even 2nd week of Jan applications by sending reference number.


Hi anurag8841,

It seems I have misunderstood the message from bubbe2005. I guess it was referring to the acknowledgments received in Febrauary, not really February applications. Not sure.

But as per the excel, most of the January applications got the reference numbers. Hopefully they should start sending acknowledgements for February applications.

Cheers...


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi anurag8841,
> 
> It seems I have misunderstood the message from bubbe2005. I guess it was referring to the acknowledgments received in Febrauary, not really February applications. Not sure.
> 
> ...


not all of the January applications have got reference numbers.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> who told you that they have started acknowledging February applications, when they haven't completed even 2nd week of Jan applications by sending reference number.


Hello anurag8841,
I am yet to submit for NSW sponsorhip as I am waiting for ACS Asessment result. Meanwhile , COuld you please tell me as proof of payroll , what should be sent? Would it be payslips or bank statements or both?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Hello anurag8841,
> I am yet to submit for NSW sponsorhip as I am waiting for ACS Asessment result. Meanwhile , COuld you please tell me as proof of payroll , what should be sent? Would it be payslips or bank statements or both?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


certified payslips. though if you don't have all payslips, i would suggest send bank statements as well certified. if i was you, i would send bank statements if i dont have all payslips, and highlight it with yellow marker on the bank statements which clearly show that the employer paid you. you have to make sure NSW has all the documents and you want to help them to make the process for them easier, as they have soo many people's applications.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> certified payslips. though if you don't have all payslips, i would suggest send bank statements as well certified. if i was you, i would send bank statements if i dont have all payslips, and highlight it with yellow marker on the bank statements which clearly show that the employer paid you. you have to make sure NSW has all the documents and you want to help them to make the process for them easier, as they have soo many people's applications.


Ok Thanks for the info.If thats the case I woul be sending the bank statement originals with bank's seal. Guess that would be enough.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

deepajose said:


> Ok Thanks for the info.If thats the case I woul be sending the bank statement originals with bank's seal. Guess that would be enough.


no, they want certified copies and not originals. its clearly written. rest upto you.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> no, they want certified copies and not originals. its clearly written. rest upto you.


Ok .. THanks


----------



## Prashanthik (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have changed my company after applying for ACS skill assessment. Also, I have not submitted the reference letter of my current organization to NSW as it was not part of skill assessment. 

Could you please let me know if I will have to go for a re-assessment?

regards
Prashanthi


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have changed my company after applying for ACS skill assessment. Also, I have not submitted the reference letter of my current organization to NSW as it was not part of skill assessment.
> 
> ...


May be you can email them the reference letter of your current emplyoer stating the reasons . Just a suggestion


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

deepajose said:


> Ok .. THanks


Best option is 3 years Form 16 and IT Returns (in India) . Also you may attach self attested pay slips. Since everywhere payslip comes through mail/ downloaded from company portal, I think you can't certify it. 

Don't worry its an optional document.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Possible to share the details. U got email with file number? Is the email from any CO?


HI,
Yes I got the mail from a CO (Name Confidential). and I did get a reference number (Confidential). And the e-mail said this "Please note that our processing time is currently around 16 weeks". SO relax guys they will take time but they will process. Hope for the best. Cheers. lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> I haven't received email from NSW about my reference number yet. and I had sent my applications which was received on 14th Jan.


My Friend I said 2nd week of January. But don't worry as within next 2-3 days you sure will get acknowledgement mail with reference number.
If I get any more news, I will definitely share to make you guys feel more relaxed.

I am using an known agent in Pune but I have researched a lot about migration that I know how to clear your points and get PR Visa. Anyways cheers
ANy queries within my reach, I will definitely answer here. lane:


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> My Friend I said 2nd week of January. But don't worry as within next 2-3 days you sure will get acknowledgement mail with reference number.
> If I get any more news, I will definitely share to make you guys feel more relaxed.
> 
> I am using an known agent in Pune but I have researched a lot about migration that I know how to clear your points and get PR Visa. Anyways cheers
> ANy queries within my reach, I will definitely answer here. lane:


Thanks bro.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Pls share the link for the excel sheet*

Hi,
Anyone from group please share the link for excel sheet. In one of the thread I read people whose applications were delivered in Jan 2013 have started receiving ref numbers, My package too recvd on 7th Jan but I have not recvd any ref number yet, hence want to look up that excel sheet. Please share the link. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi,
> Anyone from group please share the link for excel sheet. In one of the thread I read people whose applications were delivered in Jan 2013 have started receiving ref numbers, My package too recvd on 7th Jan but I have not recvd any ref number yet, hence want to look up that excel sheet. Please share the link. Thank you in advance.


Hello...
you can use following link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Ack / Approval today ??


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

All dec applicants have to wait for 4 more weeks to get the outcome, as per my chat with nsw today morn..

Hmmm


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> All dec applicants have to wait for 4 more weeks to get the outcome, as per my chat with nsw today morn..
> 
> Hmmm


Hi Mate, 

Any specific reason they told for the delay ??

it means that waiting period has extended .... its very much annoying


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

well, i've been waiting 16 weeks already and still nothing......
i tried to call them 10am Sydney time and no answer.

i wrote them another email saying i've been waiting 16 weeks already. no response as yet.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Just their usual answer...

We received many applications...


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi bubbe2005,

That's quite annoying. I've been following this thread since I submitted an application last month and am sad to know that you still have not received any response.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Best option is 3 years Form 16 and IT Returns (in India) . Also you may attach self attested pay slips. Since everywhere payslip comes through mail/ downloaded from company portal, I think you can't certify it.
> 
> Don't worry its an optional document.


I am working in Dubai for past 3 years. So I dont have form16 and all for last 3 years.. But I do have for previous years's when I was working in India.. payslips and bank statement I can get ..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Another day without ACK / Approval .


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Another day without ACK / Approval .


seems they are having long weekend and didn't realise today was monday.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Todays update from my CO.

"Applications received in early December shold hopefully be finalised within the next 3-6 week"


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

received ack on 4-April. file no 13/10**.

docs reached NSW - 7th Jan
Ack received - 4-April

now eagerly waiting for outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Todays update from my CO.
> 
> "Applications received in early December shold hopefully be finalised within the next 3-6 week"


So long...…........... need to wait


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

mah22 said:


> received ack on 4-April. file no 13/10**.
> 
> docs reached NSW - 7th Jan
> Ack received - 4-April
> ...


who is your CO and what's your occupation?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> who is your CO and what's your occupation?


got email from Malcom Fernance. 
occupation - Analyst Programmer


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> HI,
> Yes I got the mail from a CO (Name Confidential). and I did get a reference number (Confidential). And the e-mail said this "Please note that our processing time is currently around 16 weeks". SO relax guys they will take time but they will process. Hope for the best. Cheers. lane:


Amazing. I applied a month ago and the generic response then was up to 12 weeks; now it is 16 weeks which puts anyone applying in March out of this migration year and at risk of codes not being renewed etc. Worrying times.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

By the way, thanks to everyone for the sharing of info from the horse's mouths so to speak.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

A guy named bubbe2005 in the excel sheet just mentions that his application got rejected. His ANZSCO code is 262113 same as mine. It's getting scary . I sent my application on 2nd week of January. It surely is not due to occupation ceiling as the data from DIAC shows quite a large number of seats still open


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

himal said:


> A guy named bubbe2005 in the excel sheet just mentions that his application got rejected. His ANZSCO code is 262113 same as mine. It's getting scary . I sent my application on 2nd week of January. It surely is not due to occupation ceiling as the data from DIAC shows quite a large number of seats still open


OMG thats really bad news. 

bubbe2005 I know its very shocking news to you, but could you please let know the the reason NSW people gave ??


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

rohitk said:


> OMG thats really bad news.
> 
> bubbe2005 I know its very shocking news to you, but could you please let know the the reason NSW people gave ??


Might be someone messed up again with sheet and wrote 'Reject" in front of bubbe2005 . Otherwise he has been always an active member on the forum , he would have directly told on the forum.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Might be someone messed up again with sheet and wrote 'Reject" in front of bubbe2005 . Otherwise he has been always an active member on the forum , he would have directly told on the forum.


True, 

I hope so.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Might be someone messed up again with sheet and wrote 'Reject" in front of bubbe2005 . Otherwise he has been always an active member on the forum , he would have directly told on the forum.


Hi Sweethina99,
Any news of your approval?


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

*bubbe2005* any news reg reject?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> *bubbe2005* any news reg reject?


If I am right He is in USA, its early morning in USA.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

dmitry86 said:


> *bubbe2005* any news reg reject?


lol how come you edited your original comment?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

Did they open February applications? From the excel, I can see that *Sajid* got the acknowledgment on 5th April, of course, with out a file reference. His documents reached on 1st February.

Anybody know any info, please share.

Cheers.....


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Bubbe2005, please reply we are all worrying over you ( and our applications :/). Screw these people who keep messing with our timeline


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

darecool said:


> Bubbe2005, please reply we are all worrying over you ( and our applications :/). Screw these people who keep messing with our timeline



Don't worry she's fine....


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

to the person who created this stupid ****ING rumor that i got rejected, I hope you go kill yourself and die. I'm still waiting on my approval you mothers whore!!!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Goran said:


> Don't worry she's fine....


Somebody has removed "Reject"from the spreadsheet, again messed with the spreadsheet, what the hell is going on ??

Answer us , we all are getting tense


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Might be someone messed up again with sheet and wrote 'Reject" in front of bubbe2005 . Otherwise he has been always an active member on the forum , he would have directly told on the forum.


exactly!!!!! you would hear it coming from me directly!!!!! I'm still waiting for approval people!!!!!!

****ing hell!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> to the person who created this stupid ****ING rumor that i got rejected, I hope you go kill yourself and die. I'm still waiting on my approval you mothers whore!!!!!!


Finally, thank god


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Goran said:


> Don't worry she's fine....


I didnt know bubbe2005 was a she...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anyway, back to topic!!!!!
i emailed NSW with my file number and the response i got was:

Hello, 

Your application has been assessed and is pending finalisation. You will hear from us regarding your outcome within the next 2-4 weeks. 

Regards 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 
Sydney NSW 2001 
9338 6692 (tp) 
9338 6728 (fax) 
[email protected] 
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 


it did not come from a case officer!!!!!!! just the standard NSW email address!!!!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I didnt know bubbe2005 was a she...


what made you think I was a HE?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I didnt know bubbe2005 was a she...


haha same. but im doubting now whether bubbe2005 is a guy or girl cos of the cuss words in prev. posts by bubbe2005 hahaha!

bubbe2005 - All you need now is to sing the Thunder Buddy song. remember from the movie Ted? LOL!


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> anyway, back to topic!!!!!
> i emailed NSW with my file number and the response i got was:
> 
> Hello,
> ...


What the hell.... still 2-4weeks wait for 23rd of Nov applicant....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> haha same. but im doubting now whether bubbe2005 is a guy or girl cos of the cuss words in prev. posts by bubbe2005 hahaha!
> 
> bubbe2005 - All you need now is to sing the Thunder Buddy song. remember from the movie Ted? LOL!


Ha ha right on bull's eye mate


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> what made you think I was a HE?


Ha ha maybe its just me stereotyping... But girls shouldnt be near computers. They should be in the kitchen making sandwiches ... Just kidding.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> What the hell.... still 2-4weeks wait for 23rd of Nov applicant....


i know!!!! it's really pissing me off!!!!!!! am i the only Nov 23rd applicant on the spreadsheet with no approval yet?!?!?!?!
or nov 22/24/25/26????


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> haha same. but im doubting now whether bubbe2005 is a guy or girl cos of the cuss words in prev. posts by bubbe2005 hahaha!
> 
> bubbe2005 - All you need now is to sing the Thunder Buddy song. remember from the movie Ted? LOL!


sorry, i just don't appreciate someone taking my English and turning it into another language!!!! no where did I state I got bloody rejected!!! WTH?!!??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> i know!!!! it's really pissing me off!!!!!!! am i the only Nov 23rd applicant on the spreadsheet with no approval yet?!?!?!?!
> or nov 22/24/25/26????


Just give them a call and explain your situation to them. BE STERN and they will listen. If need be, pester them daily. After all the squeaky wheel gets oiled first.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha right on bull's eye mate


to those of you who are unaware of the song, can sing too! enjoy
so here it goes....

When you hear the sound of thunder, don’t you get too scared. Just grab your thunder buddy, and say these magic words: “[email protected]#k you, Thunder. You can [email protected]#k my [email protected] You can’t get me, Thunder, because you’re just God’s farts.

felt so relieved from the tensions haha!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> to those of you who are unaware of the song, can sing too! Enjoy
> so here it goes....
> 
> When you hear the sound of thunder, don’t you get too scared. Just grab your thunder buddy, and say these magic words: “[email protected]#k you, thunder. You can [email protected]#k my [email protected] You can’t get me, thunder, because you’re just god’s farts.
> ...


:d lol


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> to those of you who are unaware of the song, can sing too! enjoy
> so here it goes....
> 
> When you hear the sound of thunder, don’t you get too scared. Just grab your thunder buddy, and say these magic words: “[email protected]#k you, Thunder. You can [email protected]#k my [email protected] You can’t get me, Thunder, because you’re just God’s farts.
> ...


Replace Thunder with NSW T&I department lol


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> to the person who created this stupid ****ING rumor that i got rejected, I hope you go kill yourself and die. I'm still waiting on my approval you mothers whore!!!!!!


Brother plz who is that fellow really made us tense for 2 days 

sure you will get approval


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

mah22 said:


> received ack on 4-April. file no 13/10**.
> 
> docs reached NSW - 7th Jan
> Ack received - 4-April
> ...


Glad to know that early January applicants are receiving ack with file number. Good luck mate and fingers crossed


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

see i already told you . never trust any news unless specifically given by the concerned person 

well I am Nov 20th applicant ,still waiting keeping fingers crossed ...


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Brother plz who is that fellow really made us tense for 2 days
> 
> sure you will get approval


bubbe is not a brother, she's a sister


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Goran said:


> bubbe is not a brother, she's a sister


bubbe you're a veritable cause célèbre on this forum; once you get the outcome we'll be lost!


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> bubbe you're a veritable cause célèbre on this forum; once you get the outcome we'll be lost!


no, I will contribute to as much as I can to helping others.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> no, I will contribute to as much as I can to helping others.


Whats your real name bubbe if we may ask?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Whats your real name bubbe if we may ask?


confidential


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> confidential


Just thought as team members we can get acquainted. If you are not comfortable with it then that's fine


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> Did they open February applications? From the excel, I can see that *Sajid* got the acknowledgment on 5th April, of course, with out a file reference. His documents reached on 1st February.
> 
> ...


Yes sankar I got ack on 5th. But still not very much confident due to turtle walk of nsw. Can any body send them one carton of red bull through courier


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Yes sankar I got ack on 5th. But still not very much confident due to turtle walk of nsw. Can any body send them one carton of red bull through courier


well my brother did warn me Australia is SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
even slow with case processing.

We are all in for a long ride.....


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am following this forum from quite a while so just joined. 

I have received NSW SS Ack on 25th March without any reference number. So will they be sending another ack. with reference number or I will straight away get the result of my SS?

Raj


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am following this forum from quite a while so just joined.
> 
> ...


I'm the same. Too early to tell I guess but given the contents of the ack email I am personally not expecting another ack.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am following this forum from quite a while so just joined.
> 
> ...


Same here. I think we'll receive another ack with file number after a CO has been allocated. But don't take my word for it. Your guess is as good as mine. Call the department to find out if necessary.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Same here. I think we'll receive another ack with file number after a CO has been allocated. But don't take my word for it. Your guess is as good as mine. Call the department to find out if necessary.


I called them yest. they are processing 7th and 8th January applications. processing here means sending out Ack. letters with reference numbers.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

How much time does it take usually to get Reference numbers? Senior members please advise.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank [email protected] Good to see that Excell sheet is also updated to reflect the fact that some sick person messed it up with wrong information.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> I called them yest. they are processing 7th and 8th January applications. processing here means sending out Ack. letters with reference numbers.


That's very slow. With this speed it will take forever to get an invitation  


NSW has not given a single invitation in this month (according to our spreadsheet)

I am getting a strong feeling that, they will do a batch invitation on 21st of this month with 189 invitation round.


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

rohitk said:


> That's very slow. With this speed it will take forever to get an invitation
> 
> 
> NSW has not given a single invitation in this month (according to our spreadsheet)
> ...


Hi thr,

While applying for NSW SS, the D.D should be taken for any particular bank in australia? Any senior members out there , Can you please guide me?


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

deepajose said:


> Hi thr,
> 
> While applying for NSW SS, the D.D should be taken for any particular bank in australia? Any senior members out there , Can you please guide me?


thats fine you can take DD from any bank or post office


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> thats fine you can take DD from any bank or post office


Hi ilayarajamtm,

which bank did you go for?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Yet another day has passed without any approvals.. I hope the occupation ceiling has not been filled


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> I called them yest. they are processing 7th and 8th January applications. processing here means sending out Ack. letters with reference numbers.


Hi anurag8841,

Thank you so much for sharing this update. As a March 21st applicant, I guess there's nothing I can do now but wait patiently..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Hi anurag8841,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this update. As a March 21st applicant, I guess there's nothing I can do now but wait patiently..


You just need to relax for atleast 3 months from now.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Hi anurag8841,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing this update. As a March 21st applicant, I guess there's nothing I can do now but wait patiently..


Yes, That's what we can do.As per excel sheet, nov end applicants are waiting for the invitation.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

It seems to me that they have prioritised sending ACK to the new applicants, rather than approving the old ones. This is clever from their point of view, because an applicant will gets an instant reply "your documents are here, please do not disturb us for 16 weeks...". As a result they will offload their phones from constantly ringing applicants, such as me, asking the same thing "hey, what about my documents I've sent 3 months ago? have you ever received them"? 

The bad thing is that we, the end of november and december candidates, are always out of their priority...

But.. this is *invitation* right? no one have rights to insists for a invitation.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> It seems to me that they have prioritised sending ACK to the new applicants, rather than approving the old ones. This is clever from their point of view, because an applicant will gets an instant reply "your documents are here, please do not disturb us for 16 weeks...". As a result they will offload their phones from constantly ringing applicants, such as me, asking the same thing "hey, what about my documents I've sent 3 months ago? have you ever received them"?
> 
> The bad thing is that we, the end of november and december candidates, are always out of their priority...
> 
> But.. this is *invitation* right? no one have rights to insists for a invitation.


But this wait is soo frustrating!


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> i know!!!! it's really pissing me off!!!!!!! am i the only Nov 23rd applicant on the spreadsheet with no approval yet?!?!?!?!
> or nov 22/24/25/26????


I am also a Nov 23 applicant waiting for an approval...We are not hearing anybody's approval since last 2 weeks from this forum..We have no other option other than just pray and wait.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

even i m a nov 23 applicant...and no approval yet....its been 18 weeks now................


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

RAJ198021 said:


> even i m a nov 23 applicant...and no approval yet....its been 18 weeks now................


Hi Mate

When did you receive ACK email with file number ? and Whats your job code ?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a strong feeling .. If they are delaying further, none of the software engineers will get the positive outcome as the celing will reach by end of april. At least they should have speed up the applicants for whome the celing issue is there..

Fingers crossed...


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> I have a strong feeling .. If they are delaying further, none of the software engineers will get the positive outcome as the celing will reach by end of april. At least they should have speed up the applicants for whome the celing issue is there..
> 
> Fingers crossed...


i hope thts not true!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> I have a strong feeling .. If they are delaying further, none of the software engineers will get the positive outcome as the celing will reach by end of april. At least they should have speed up the applicants for whome the celing issue is there..
> 
> Fingers crossed...



Hey that's very bad feeling,  DO you have any proof to back your statement as what I can think 3000 invitations were send over 9 months. Its very hard to fill rest 1200 application in one month.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hey that's very bad feeling,  DO you have any proof to back your statement as what I can think 3000 invitations were send over 9 months. Its very hard to fill rest 1200 application in one month.



yeah ... true buddy. 
I second it


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

No buddy i dont have any proof on that.. But it is just my worry..

I wish they speed up the process to end our worries...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> No buddy i dont have any proof on that.. But it is just my worry..
> 
> I wish they speed up the process to end our worries...


My worry is that the code I applied under is not renewed in the next migration year so even after applying in March there will be no opportunity. 

Worries everywhere!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> No buddy i dont have any proof on that.. But it is just my worry..
> 
> I wish they speed up the process to end our worries...



Hmmm... yeah.:ranger:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

I was reading skillselect page, they are having System Upgrades due in this week, This could be a major reason of slow process. 

Again its a wild guess


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Ohh. That is so sad..

Does anyone know what are the codes they are gonna remove next year....

Many thanks...


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

deepajose said:


> Hi ilayarajamtm,
> 
> which bank did you go for?


i did in Australian post office


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> I have a strong feeling .. If they are delaying further, none of the software engineers will get the positive outcome as the celing will reach by end of april. At least they should have speed up the applicants for whome the celing issue is there..
> 
> Fingers crossed...


Come on man, Dont be so negative. Every one here is as frustrated as you. From July 2012 till March 2013 they sent out 3898 invitations that comes around upto 430 invitations per month. And now 1262 invitaions are left and 3 months to go. So still 400 invitations per month can be done easily.

So just have patience.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Bubbe is a dudette, big surprise.
I really cannot get my head around the fact that even end of nov applicants have not gotten approval even though they have waited for more than 16weeks (12w ack+4w appr).

As Dec applicant, I was expecting them to approve me in 3 weeks time MAX. Since I was told to wait for 3-4weeks, 1 week ago. They keep telling you lies anyway. They havent got a clue as to how long its gonna take because i dun know why. But it seems to be the case.

Or maybe they are slowing down our process on purpose as to favouring the 189 applicants (filling the occupation ceiling before us)


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

darecool said:


> Bubbe is a dudette, big surprise.
> I really cannot get my head around the fact that even end of nov applicants have not gotten approval even though they have waited for more than 16weeks (12w ack+4w appr).
> 
> As Dec applicant, I was expecting them to approve me in 3 weeks time MAX. Since I was told to wait for 3-4weeks, 1 week ago. They keep telling you lies anyway. They havent got a clue as to how long its gonna take because i dun know why. But it seems to be the case.
> ...


Are they waiting for the July 2013 so that the occupation ceilings are reset? They say don't contact you before 12 weeks, now saying 16 weeks dont contact us. 

Really they should recruit more staff if the applications are more. I am sure they also know as not only the people in this forum but others have applied too and they are waiting.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

citylan said:


> Are they waiting for the July 2013 so that the occupation ceilings are reset? They say don't contact you before 12 weeks, now saying 16 weeks dont contact us.
> 
> Really they should recruit more staff if the applications are more. I am sure they also know as not only the people in this forum but others have applied too and they are waiting.


Don't worry citylan, the invitation process will continue till the cap reaches and to reach the cap (2613), according to my expectations it will be the mid or end of june.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Don't worry citylan, the invitation process will continue till the cap reaches and to reach the cap (2613), according to my expectations it will be the mid or end of june.


Is this an OVERALL cap for all visas or an occupation cap? Sorry if its an obvious question.


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Is this an OVERALL cap for all visas or an occupation cap? Sorry if its an obvious question.


It is an 2613 (Software Engineer) Occupation Cap.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Is this an OVERALL cap for all visas or an occupation cap? Sorry if its an obvious question.


I should have been a bit specific. Actually the cap I was talking abt was for code 2613 (Software Engineer). Most of the people here belong to this code so I took it as an obvious thing. So my guess is that for this occupation at the current speed it may take atleast mid of june to reach the occupation cap.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

No worries Srikanth, thanks for clarifying. I am unsure if there is even a cap on how many visa's NSW can issue. Always a problem when looking at an issue with an informational imbalance between the parties!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

is it possible without skill assessment applly to NSW Ss??


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

even if we consider that the cap for software engineers has reached, why hasnt anyone from other occupation list received an invitation then?


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> No worries Srikanth, thanks for clarifying. I am unsure if there is even a cap on how many visa's NSW can issue. Always a problem when looking at an issue with an informational imbalance between the parties!


Robert, I don't think there would be a cap limit for NSW visas because I see that most percentage of people go for State Sponsorship (190) as it is unlikely that everyone reaches the 60 point mark easily to apply for 189. So based on this I feel that putting a cap limit on state doesn't help.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Robert, I don't think there would be a cap limit for NSW visas because I see that most percentage of people go for State Sponsorship (190) as it is unlikely that everyone reaches the 60 point mark easily to apply for 189. So based on this I feel that putting a cap limit on state doesn't help.


Obviously there is a cap limit on state sponsorship. I don't know the number, I think its around 7000 invitations in one financial year. I read it as it came in google search.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Robert, I don't think there would be a cap limit for NSW visas because I see that most percentage of people go for State Sponsorship (190) as it is unlikely that everyone reaches the 60 point mark easily to apply for 189. So based on this I feel that putting a cap limit on state doesn't help.


Oh no no. There's definitely a cap on state sponsored visas. I think for this financial year it is around 16,000. If you google 2012-2013 migration planning levels, you'll get the exact figure


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I thought it was around 7200 and approximately they have used 3000 (till Nov 2012 applications) + 1000 (from Nov 2012 till Jan 7/8th). 

As that's what I saw from the google search that they have around this much invitations they can issue.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

sorry my bad... the cap is 24650 (shared by all 8 states) for this financial year. (oh and the number is also shared between 489 and 190).


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh no no. There's definitely a cap on state sponsored visas. I think for this financial year it is around 16,000. If you google 2012-2013 migration planning levels, you'll get the exact figure


16,000 is too much. It won't even finish in 2-3 years.

Do you know which states have the maximum number of invitations they can issue? Does that depend on the size of state as well or just the popularity of the state in terms of jobs etc?

It's really bad that Queensland requires atleast 5 years experience for most of the occupations.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> sorry my bad... the cap is 24650 (shared by all 8 states) for this financial year. (oh and the number is also shared between 489 and 190).


ummm...we are talking about NSW, here mate.
as its not just simple maths divided by 8, as all states of australia are different in terms of area and population. 

I would guess WA has highest number of invitations it can issue per year.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> 16,000 is too much. It won't even finish in 2-3 years.
> 
> Do you know which states have the maximum number of invitations they can issue? Does that depend on the size of state as well or just the popularity of the state in terms of jobs etc?
> 
> It's really bad that Queensland requires atleast 5 years experience for most of the occupations.


Its not 16000 sorry. The whole amount is 24650. If you divide that by 6 (from what i've heard tasmania and act dont have a lot of ss allocations), it comes to approximately 4000 per state


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 18 March 2013 Results 

"The above automated invitation rounds do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government nominated subclasses. State and territory governments nominate throughout the month for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."

Cant find anything on 190?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 18 March 2013 Results
> 
> "The above automated invitation rounds do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government nominated subclasses. State and territory governments nominate throughout the month for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."
> 
> Cant find anything on 190?


They havent been releasing any info on 190 visas for quite a while now... I dont know why.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> They havent been releasing any info on 190 visas for quite a while now... I dont know why.


There is some reason, Im sure.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jayptl said:


> is it possible without skill assessment applly to NSW Ss??


well in order to have a 'submitted' EOI you would need to attach your ACS skills assessment letter, otherwise your EOI will be INCOMPLETE.

But yes you can apply to NSW without giving them your EOU number, you can always supply it to NSW once they approve your application and they email you asking for your EOI in order to receive your invitation......


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> well in order to have a 'submitted' EOI you would need to attach your ACS skills assessment letter, otherwise your EOI will be INCOMPLETE.
> 
> But yes you can apply to NSW without giving them your EOU number, you can always supply it to NSW once they approve your application and they email you asking for your EOI in order to receive your invitation......


He cant even apply for SS without the skills assessment. if you have a look at Form 4 of the NSW SS application, you'll see that it is one of the essential documents.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All
I was checking occupation list and saw 'x' in front of some occupations, can anyone pls tell me what 'x' is stand for.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

hi Pradinir....my job code is 222311 Financial Investment Advisor....got my ack in March first week with file number


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> hi Pradinir....my job code is 222311 Financial Investment Advisor....got my ack in March first week with file number


When u send ur docs toNSW?


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

i send my docs on 13th november, reached NSW 22nd november 2012


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

One of my friend who applied on first week of jan got ack and approval last week friday from accounting. He is so lucky and shocked how come when I call them yesterday they told we are finalising nov last week. Still 3 to 4 weeks for December first week applicant. I am 5 dec appicant. It's not fair with us


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Sano said:


> One of my friend who applied on first week of jan got ack and approval last week friday from accounting. He is so lucky


that's because of his occupation. while us IT people are still waiting.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sano, ur friend is lucky.....IT & even banking people r still waiting


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> Sano, ur friend is lucky.....IT & even banking people r still waiting



has your friend applied onshore ??


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Man, I'm accounting and I applied from Dec. My documents are just ielts and local university assessment, without work experience (probably why they keep me waiting). BUT in terms of assessment it would take 5 minutes literally to call these institutions to verify my status.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

guys, read clearly what sano said. he said his friend got ack with reference number, and you guys are talking about outcome. don't club your case with other cases.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> guys, read clearly what sano said. he said his friend got ack with reference number, and you guys are talking about outcome. don't club your case with other cases.


AND *approval last week friday from accounting*


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

darecool said:


> Man, I'm accounting and I applied from Dec. My documents are just ielts and local university assessment, without work experience (probably why they keep me waiting). BUT in terms of assessment it would take 5 minutes literally to call these institutions to verify my status.


they dont need to verify if you education is from australia as its clearly genuine. also, this job is for DIAC and not NSW


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

then, hows it possible as they are processing nov/dec applications still unless there are some circumstances. and i dont think there is some kind of scarcity of accountants. did he have a job offer from a govt company? was he living in remote areas of NSW?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sano said:


> One of my friend who applied on first week of jan got ack and approval last week friday from accounting. He is so lucky and shocked how come when I call them yesterday they told we are finalising nov last week. Still 3 to 4 weeks for December first week applicant. I am 5 dec appicant. It's not fair with us


Would you please provide more details of your friends if you can? like work exprience, ielts, or job offer.


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> has your friend applied onshore ??


Yes


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

darecool said:


> Man, I'm accounting and I applied from Dec. My documents are just ielts and local university assessment, without work experience (probably why they keep me waiting). BUT in terms of assessment it would take 5 minutes literally to call these institutions to verify my status.


I am also accounting applied on 5 dec onshore, just got first ack at 19 march from Malcolm fernance without ref no. and 2nd ack at 27 march with ref no. From another case officer Alex


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> Man, I'm accounting and I applied from Dec. My documents are just ielts and local university assessment, without work experience (probably why they keep me waiting). BUT in terms of assessment it would take 5 minutes literally to call these institutions to verify my status.


Same here...I also didnt claim any work exprience and from local Uni.

I think COs hold all applications on purpose even thru some of applications are very easy to verify like no work exprience and onshore appliants

The reasons are:
1)Their salary does not depend on their work load. I am sure they are delegated a certain numbers of applications on hands at once(just say 50 here). Once they get one done, they will be assigned another new application on hands. Therefore, they might have plenty of reasons to slow down processing.

2) NSW has an invitation cap limit every month. Even thru they complete processing your applications , and they are still unable to release your outcome since the cap limit is reached untill next invitation round.

Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

citylan said:


> then, hows it possible as they are processing nov/dec applications still unless there are some circumstances. and i dont think there is some kind of scarcity of accountants. did he have a job offer from a govt company? was he living in remote areas of NSW?


He is in sydney man I was shocked when call me


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes Man , Provide more info abt your friend, Has he got job offer state/government ??


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Would you please provide more details of your friends if you can? like work exprience, ielts, or job offer.


No work experience , ielts 6 in each band. No job offer. He is working in fast food.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Sano said:


> No work experience , ielts 6 in each band. No job offer. He is working in fast food.


Surely ,Must be lucky man, I know I am asking much , do you have any idea abt his case officer??


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Surely ,Must be lucky man, I know I am asking much , do you have any idea abt his case officer??


I don't know sorry


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Sano said:


> I don't know sorry


Its OK. Was too much I guess. Anyways thanks for the info. At-least we got to know they are sending invitations. Just to confirm he has received invitation as well and he is JAN first week applicant


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sano said:


> No work experience , ielts 6 in each band. No job offer. He is working in fast food.


Thanks for sharing info

Now, we have all know that.. The NSW office does not make any sense of priority of processing applications.

I think it all depends on the CO, obviously, a few Co are processing applications more quickly than others.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for sharing info
> 
> Now, we have all know that.. The NSW office does not make any sense of priority of processing applications.
> 
> I think it all depends on the CO, obviously, a few Co are processing applications more quickly than others.


who is you CO ??


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

When I heard that news I was so jealous and worried. God pls help us it's been 4 month. When when ...........we will get relief of this ss


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Sano said:


> When I heard that news I was so jealous and worried. God pls help us it's been 4 month. When when ...........we will get relief of this ss


Dude there ain't no point in worrying. This is not just for you Sano but for all others who are patiently waiting for NSW SS. Guys maybe you should try and call them every other day and keep reminding them of your application. No guarantees but it may help speed up their approval process


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

rohitk said:


> who is you CO ??


Alex


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for sharing info
> 
> Now, we have all know that.. The NSW office does not make any sense of priority of processing applications.
> 
> I think it all depends on the CO, obviously, a few Co are processing applications more quickly than others.


There's some (not much) hope in randomness.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Request for information, I am planning to Apply for NSW SS, before going a head I have few quarries, any Senior member who have info please help me. My quarries are as below.

1. My ACS is done, do I need to submit any extra documents apart from all the documents which I have submitted while logging ACS.

2. Do I need to take black and white photocopy of all documents and attested by Notary?

3. I am primary applicant, do I need to submit my wife's documents i.e. Education, Work Experience, Passport etc.

4. Please advise which is better, Taking DD for 300 AUD from India or from Australia (My friend in Sydney is ready to help me).

5. My IETLS score is R 6.0, S 6.0, L 6.5,W 7.0. what is the percentage on chance I get SS

Thanks in advance...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> AND *approval last week friday from accounting*


okay chill dude. no need to make it in bold.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sano said:


> Yes


are you sure you know he has no work experience. its hard to believe for us that he got NSW sponsorship so early, when he works at fast food restaurant, has just 6 in ielts, has no job offer. i mean on what basis was he priotised. is his visa expiring soon? btw which country is he from?


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

According to skill select website:

"Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013."

This might be the reason for not getting invitations since last weeks. I hope we will all be getting invitations just before, near and after 22nd April 2013.

So be patient guys


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Sano said:


> I am also accounting applied on 5 dec onshore, just got first ack at 19 march from Malcolm fernance without ref no. and 2nd ack at 27 march with ref no. From another case officer Alex


Oh thanx for the update darecool.im 5th dec,accountant applicnt too ,got ack 19mrch,bt no ref numbr yet.i have been v patient since then,bt nw let me cal nsw today and follow up.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> According to skill select website:
> 
> "Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013."
> 
> ...


I hope that is true.. But if that is really the case how come this guy from acccounting field received his invite last week.. all so strange


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any progress ?? its very slow


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

hey guys, how 189 invitation round is related to 190 wherein invitation might be given randomly upon SS approval ?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Any progress ?? its very slow


did you call them?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Any progress guys.. So tensed !!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> did you call them?



Yes, I did. They are saying that, they are processing early Jan applications and the waiting period is 16 week from the date they received my application. As per stephanie, 16 weeks to get a result(outcome). Its really annoying .


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

But has it not already been 16 weeks for many? Has any november applicant got any response yet?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

True, but I cant speak on behalf of the people who already passed 16 weeks. I have conveyed her message, Anyone who have passed 16 weeks time-frame, Please contact NSW and ask about the progress. It will help us as well


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any Jan Applicants received ACK with file number recently ???


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Any Jan Applicants received ACK with file number recently ???


I think TOPGUN(who is Jan 1st week applicant) received ACK with file number .

March 21st - ACK without file number
4th April - ACK with file number


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess, due to system update on 13th April, they are not sending invitations, wait for one more week all applicants who have waited for 16 or more weeks will get an invitation


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Its been 20th week running for many people. Still no outcome...


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

System upgtade is on 13th. Howcome that will prevent them sending invitations.. Also we can see one guy has already got the invitations.. So i don't think it is a system issue.. If that is the case they can clearly say that when we call them up...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> System upgtade is on 13th. Howcome that will prevent them sending invitations.. Also we can see one guy has already got the invitations.. So i don't think it is a system issue.. If that is the case they can clearly say that when we call them up...



Think other way as well , they have postpone the 189 invitation round for that reason, Their must be some thing otherwise why would they delay 189 visa invitation round ?? 189 is more fast and more preferable way currently


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Any Jan Applicants received ACK with file number recently ???


No, nothing yet 

When I spoke to Stephanie on Monday, she said we are processing ie sending Ack. letters for 7/8th Jan applications. 

I submitted my application on 3rd week of Jan.

1st week of Jan - NSW was closed due to holidays.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Had a chat with stephany again today and i specifically asked about system upgrade issue. She said nothing to do with upgrade.She also said they are currently sending invites for nov end apps and since mine is of dec 10th, she said to wait for 4 more weeks to get outcome..

Hmm


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Had a chat with stephany again today and i specifically asked about system upgrade issue. She said nothing to do with upgrade.She also said they are currently sending invites for nov end apps and since mine is of dec 10th, she said to wait for 4 more weeks to get outcome..
> 
> Hmm


They everytime say, you have to wait 4 more weeks. I don't know when does the 4 weeks start as everytime you call them they say this. Really its been long waiting for all of us.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Not another 4 weeks!!. My visa is expiring soon.. When i applied in december they said 6 weeks was the maximum wait time.. Has it now gone upto 18 weeks.. Omg !!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Not another 4 weeks!!. My visa is expiring soon.. When i applied in december they said 6 weeks was the maximum wait time.. Has it now gone upto 18 weeks.. Omg !!


did you call them? what did they say to you?


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

I didnt... But it wont help even if i call them.. The processing time would not be altered..


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why everyone keep calling them????
They won't speed up the process!!!!!!!!!!!
They will waste time saying that you have to wait 4 more weeks, what will happen if everyone of us will call them everyday????


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

What do you think will happen if they don't give the decision before July 2013 and the Occupation is not listed in the state sponsorship list for next session? I am starting to feel very pessimistic now. There is little or no sign of movement forward in processing. At this rate, they will hardly approve December applications before July.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Why everyone keep calling them????
> They won't speed up the process!!!!!!!!!!!
> They will waste time saying that you have to wait 4 more weeks, what will happen if everyone of us will call them everyday????


I agree with you  there is no use by calling them, all be patience and just pray god. ALL IS WELL


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

himal said:


> What do you think will happen if they don't give the decision before July 2013 and the Occupation is not listed in the state sponsorship list for next session? I am starting to feel very pessimistic now. There is little or no sign of movement forward in processing. At this rate, they will hardly approve December applications before July.


My exact worry. I hope they'll honor prior year applications but who knows.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Just saw in google sheet that there are two approvals and both is from 30 Nov applicants- Musa, accountant got approval on 9 Apr and oher is Santilmo, Dev. programmer, got today. Bit confused 'coz as per NSW they r sending approvals for 20 Nov only.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

thats some good news...2 people got approval.......


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hi Sanje, check my signature. I'm hoping for the 12 weeks stated in the ack but July is feeling more likely...


I applied on 21 March and ack received on 22 March BUT without file number.
However still they are processing end of NOV and it is highly unlikely to get approval b4 July 1


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sanje said:


> I applied on 21 March and ack received on 22 March BUT without file number.
> However still they are processing end of NOV and it is highly unlikely to get approval b4 July 1


I'm about a week before you. If it's the 12 weeks they stated in the email; all good. If it's the 16 weeks then for me I am into July which is an unknown. Hopefully by then our files would have been started pre July so we make it in this year. It would be pretty cruel to wait 16 weeks then get dinged for a disappearing code/etc.


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

rahulmenda said:


> I agree with you  there is no use by calling them, all be patience and just pray god. ALL IS WELL


I agree . Once I mailed my CO regarding my status (I have completed 18 weeks. I contacted them 4 weeks back). He clearly mentioned that, processing is based on the file no and received date. Also it depends on DIAC decision.

Also he pointed "Do not contact unnecessarily ,it may further delay your application".


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

himal said:


> What do you think will happen if they don't give the decision before July 2013 and the Occupation is not listed in the state sponsorship list for next session? I am starting to feel very pessimistic now. There is little or no sign of movement forward in processing. At this rate, they will hardly approve December applications before July.


When I spoke them they said that they are sending out Ack. letters with reference numbers for Jan 7/8th applications. and i think you still have not received it?
what did stephanie say to you when you called?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ashababy said:


> I agree . Once I mailed my CO regarding my status (I have completed 18 weeks. I contacted them 4 weeks back). He clearly mentioned that, processing is based on the file no and received date. Also it depends on DIAC decision.
> 
> Also he pointed "Do not contact unnecessarily ,it may further delay your application".


so you have completed 18+4 weeks now or just 18 weeks?
still 18 weeks is pretty long time without any outcome letter. they said 12 weeks then 16 weeks and now 18weeks for you? what occupation are you and who is your case officer?


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

citylan said:


> When I spoke them they said that they are sending out Ack. letters with reference numbers for Jan 7/8th applications. and i think you still have not received it?
> what did stephanie say to you when you called?


I was told that they are sending approval letter for Nov 20 applicants. I was also told that new time period is 16 weeks in most cases but it could vary.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

himal said:


> I was told that they are sending approval letter for Nov 20 applicants. I was also told that new time period is 16 weeks in most cases but it could vary.


when did you call them and whats your occupation?


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

citylan said:


> when did you call them and whats your occupation?


I called them today. My code is 262113


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

and what was there response? did you tell them that NSW has completed processing Jan 7/8th applications and yours was one of them? what did they say then?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

hey guys, does anyone know whether we can apply for medicare card if we have applied for 190 Visa like can show the email sent out regarding NSW receiving our application to medicare?

please advise.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

himal said:


> I was told that they are sending approval letter for Nov 20 applicants. I was also told that new time period is 16 weeks in most cases but it could vary.


Thats is not ture mate. They are still processing 20th of Nov applicant, 20th Nov- 10th April is already at least 20 weeks...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> hey guys, does anyone know whether we can apply for medicare card if we have applied for 190 Visa like can show the email sent out regarding NSW receiving our application to medicare?
> 
> please advise.


Yeah you can apply for medicare if you've lodged your application for the 190 visa and they've sent you your visa acknowledgement letter (it basically states that the application you've lodged is a valid one). Infact i applied for my medicare today. You just need to take your passport and the visa acknowledgement letter with you to your nearest medicare office and they ask you to fill out a form and they will give your medicare number. The medicare card will be posted your address.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Thats is not ture mate. They are still processing 20th of Nov applicant, 20th Nov- 10th April is already at least 20 weeks...


I would have liked to think so as well but that's what I was told. If you check the excel sheet, we can see that there are many applicants who have not received their approval letter yet around 20 NOV .


----------



## unixunicorn (Dec 5, 2012)

Guys,

I have put myself in a serious confusion due to my ignorance in Attestation norms. While submitting the documents in Sydney, I had printed out the scanned copy of some attested copies. Those copies were attested in India and were scanned and mailed to me. Skill select document says that photocopy of attested copies are not accepted. Should I have to mail them again the original copies or have to wait for a rejection and apply again? Have anyone else found them in a similar situation. Words of consolement are welcome but words of wisdom are required. 

- Charles


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

unixunicorn said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have put myself in a serious confusion due to my ignorance in Attestation norms. While submitting the documents in Sydney, I had printed out the scanned copy of some attested copies. Those copies were attested in India and were scanned and mailed to me. Skill select document says that photocopy of attested copies are not accepted. Should I have to mail them again the original copies or have to wait for a rejection and apply again? Have anyone else found them in a similar situation. Words of consolement are welcome but words of wisdom are required.
> 
> - Charles



Its better to call them and explain your case, As I can see, they will ask you to wait till you get your CO and then you can send copies to your CO, As I am waiting for my CO, I have to change my address, Wise thing would be wait till you get CO,meanwhile ready with you documents and send direct to your CO. 

PLEASE CONFIRM WITH NSW.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah you can apply for medicare if you've lodged your application for the 190 visa and they've sent you your visa acknowledgement letter (it basically states that the application you've lodged is a valid one). Infact i applied for my medicare today. You just need to take your passport and the visa acknowledgement letter with you to your nearest medicare office and they ask you to fill out a form and they will give your medicare number. The medicare card will be posted your address.


does that mean the ack. letter from NSW or DIAC?
also, what all things other than this can i apply for? thanks.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> does that mean the ack. letter from NSW or DIAC?
> also, what all things other than this can i apply for? thanks.


This is DIAC's acknowledgement letter. This letter is issued to you after you've paid your visa charge and they've assessed your application as a valid one


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> This is DIAC's acknowledgement letter. This letter is issued to you after you've paid your visa charge and they've assessed your application as a valid one


So would the NSW Acknowledgement letter work as well? Has anyone tried getting a Medicare card with the NSW Acknowledgement letter with the reference number in it?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> So would the NSW Acknowledgement letter work as well? Has anyone tried getting a Medicare card with the NSW Acknowledgement letter with the reference number in it?


Nup they won't accept NSW acknowledgement letter. They basically asked me to give them proof that Ive lodged a valid application for PR


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohh.. the reason Im asking is Im paying private health insurance and I thought I could avail Medicare benefits. I guess I would have to wait till I get Acknowledgement letter from DIAC.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> Ohh.. the reason Im asking is Im paying private health insurance and I thought I could avail Medicare benefits. I guess I would have to wait till I get Acknowledgement letter from DIAC.


Yeah you gotta wait until you get your acknowledgement letter from DIAC


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anyone asked NSW if they can allow them to work interstate as the current global climate of jobs is not very good and finding jobs specific to one state is very hard as there are more job opportunities for people able to relocate to other parts of Australia. what proof does NSW need that the job market relevant to one's occupation is not that strong?


----------



## unixunicorn (Dec 5, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Its better to call them and explain your case, As I can see, they will ask you to wait till you get your CO and then you can send copies to your CO, As I am waiting for my CO, I have to change my address, Wise thing would be wait till you get CO,meanwhile ready with you documents and send direct to your CO.
> 
> PLEASE CONFIRM WITH NSW.


Would a CO be assigned for State nomination? Anyways I am going to call them and speak today. Hope the best :ranger::ranger:


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

citylan said:


> Has anyone asked NSW if they can allow them to work interstate as the current global climate of jobs is not very good and finding jobs specific to one state is very hard as there are more job opportunities for people able to relocate to other parts of Australia. what proof does NSW need that the job market relevant to one's occupation is not that strong?


They are inviting you to work in NSW for a skillset that they have a shortage and in return they are sponsoring you for a permanent residency. It would absolutely ridiculous to ask them the permission to work interstate..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> They are inviting you to work in NSW for a skillset that they have a shortage and in return they are sponsoring you for a permanent residency. It would absolutely ridiculous to ask them the permission to work interstate..


Umm...In the past what I heard from this forum that some states have allowed people to move to other states as there were not good job opportunities in the state.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

Today I have received acknowledgement mail *with out* file reference number. They mentioned that the processing time is upto 16 weeks. 

I will update the sheet later today.

Cheers.....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> Today I have received acknowledgement mail with out file reference number. They mentioned that the processing time is upto 16 weeks.
> 
> ...


When u submited ur docs?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,
As per excel feb people are getting ack.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

It seems to me that they are busy sending Ack. letters without reference numbers so that people can be relieved that there applications have reached, while NSW is not processing forward the applications.

Its too frustrating that for 3 months or so they have processing Nov applications and that too hasn't completed yet. I hope they realise that people are waiting who had submitted their applications in Dec and Jan as well.


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

NSW guys r still sending invitations and approvals for nov-end applications......so when will they start processing dec, jan????? too slow


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Nup they won't accept NSW acknowledgement letter. They basically asked me to give them proof that Ive lodged a valid application for PR


I sugest you lodge your application of Medicare after your grant of PR.

As base of my knowledgement, if you lodge your medicare application with your acknowledgement letter of PR, you only will be given a temp medicare card which is bule colour and with validity between 1-2 years like some Group 5 of visa 885 applicants.

In order to get a green colour one which is for Aussie with 5 years validity, you have to apply after your grant of PR.

You can get a temp medicare card when your pr application are processing, but you need to update again for a permant one after your grant of PR. Its your choice.


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am also a Nov 26th applicant wsiting for approval. Got a mail this monday saying they have assessed my case and it pending for outcome, And it will take 2-3 weeks...I think all Nov end applicants are getting the same reply


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Any approval today?

Why is that,they are taking this much time for Nov end applicants? Nov mid got approval with in 4 weeks....This is our 6th week waiting for approval..


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a Nov 26th applicant wsiting for approval. Got a mail this monday saying they have assessed my case and it pending for outcome, And it will take 2-3 weeks...I think all Nov end applicants are getting the same reply


What's pending outcome? Is that meeting an invitation window?


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

God knows!!!!!!!and not understanding why are they taking 2-3 weeks after assessment to send an outcome


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> When u submited ur docs?


I sent on 5-Feb-2013. They received on 6-Feb-2013. But in the mail they mentioned that they received the documents on 7-Feb-2013.

But they have sent the acknowledment with out any file reference. Not sure, whether they are going to send another mail with file reference.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anjanasathyan said:


> God knows!!!!!!!and not understanding why are they taking 2-3 weeks after assessment to send an outcome


what is meaning of pending outcome, positive or negative??


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sankar said:


> I sent on 5-Feb-2013. They received on 6-Feb-2013. But in the mail they mentioned that they received the documents on 7-Feb-2013.
> 
> But they have sent the acknowledment with out any file reference. Not sure, whether they are going to send another mail with file reference.


what does it mean when they say that the applications wont be finalised in 2012-13?
does it mean that they wont do any processing from now till july for those applications which are already in the process?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Notice
> 2012-13 APPLICATIONS
> UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA
> 
> ...


Does it mean all applicants who submitted before 11 April will still be able to be recieved an invitation before July 2013? But they dont accept any new applications till July 2013?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Notice
> 2012-13 APPLICATIONS
> UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anjanasathyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also a Nov 26th applicant wsiting for approval. Got a mail this monday saying they have assessed my case and it pending for outcome, And it will take 2-3 weeks...I think all Nov end applicants are getting the same reply


Can I say that the latest Notice does not affect any applicantion receviced before 11 April cuz it says "it will take 2-3 weeks for sending your an outcome"?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Does it mean all applicants who submitted before 11 April will still be able to be recieved an invitation before July 2013? But they dont accept any new applications till July 2013?


Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalized in 2012-13


----------



## chas0379 (Mar 26, 2013)

citylan said:


> what does it mean when they say that the applications wont be finalised in 2012-13?
> does it mean that they wont do any processing from now till july for those applications which are already in the process?


I guess that they have numerous applications to be processed, and they cannot ensure that they can finalise all applications in time or before July.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

GUYS DONT CALL NSW ASKING ABOUT YOUR APPLICATION AS IT WOULD FURTHER DELAY THE WHOLE PROCESS. 

the current situation is actually good for those who have already applied as this way NSW can concentrate on finishing the existing applications in hand and not worrying about the new applications.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

citylan said:


> GUYS DONT CALL NSW ASKING ABOUT YOUR APPLICATION AS IT WOULD FURTHER DELAY THE WHOLE PROCESS.
> 
> the current situation is actually good for those who have already applied as this way NSW can concentrate on finishing the existing applications in hand and not worrying about the new applications.


You mean they are still sending an outcome for whom has already submitted their applications?

But i think the criteria of nominating will become more harsh due to the limit place for nimination. That is bad news for some of us...


----------



## chas0379 (Mar 26, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> You mean they are still sending an outcome for whom has already submitted their applications?
> 
> But i think the criteria of nominating will become more harsh due to the limit place for nimination. That is bad news for some of us...


Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. 

I guess it is good news, as you won't exceed the ceiling yourself.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Status*



chas0379 said:


> Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed.
> 
> I guess it is good news, as you won't exceed the ceiling yourself.


Hi,
My documents has reached the NSW office on 8th April,and NSW is not going to accept the applications from 12th. I think I am lucky.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

*Acknowledgement*



robertmurray7782 said:


> Thank you for posting.


Hi,
My docs has reached to NSW office on 8th April. Could anyone tell me when could I expect acknowledgement? I see in forum some people are receiveing the acknowledgement with in a week.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

NSW SS quota have reached full capacity. Next open on July 2013 

here is the link : Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> My docs has reached to NSW office on 8th April. Could anyone tell me when could I expect acknowledgement? I see in forum some people are receiveing the acknowledgement with in a week.


To be frank friend mentally prepare, that it will take at least 4 month for final result and 3 months for Ack with file number not without number, without number it will take not more than 1 month ok. If you are lucky, NSW people fasten process and want to close the quota by the July than you can except by June itself.

:ranger:


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Received the ack today...they received my docs on 7th Feb...they said it takes upto 16 weeks to get an outcome...which means my outcome may come only by 7th of June...hmm narrow chances...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> My documents has reached the NSW office on 8th April,and NSW is not going to accept the applications from 12th. I think I am lucky.


You won't get any invitation before June 2013 as it takes around 16 weeks to get an outcome letter.
So I would suggest hold your breath for now.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

citylan said:


> You won't get any invitation before June 2013 as it takes around 16 weeks to get an outcome letter.
> So I would suggest hold your breath for now.


I guess 16 weeks is the peek it should now reduce slowly.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> I guess 16 weeks is the peek it should now reduce slowly.


What I HOPE (dont know)! is that they treat everything up to April 11 in this migration year even if it doesnt come until the next one.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hopefully now Stephanie can help the NSW officers in processing the applications rather than sending Ack. letters without reference numbers to the new applications


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

citylan said:


> Hopefully now Stephanie can help the NSW officers in processing the applications rather than sending Ack. letters without reference numbers to the new applications


I had sent my doc to NSW 20 feb, shall i wait for ack or it will get moved to next yeaf


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I had sent my doc to NSW 20 feb, shall i wait for ack or it will get moved to next yeaf


Cant say as your situation is bit on the borderline as now I hope NSW processes application fast so you might get an outcome letter by mid June.
Hopefully they would stick to 12 weeks processing time now since they said it on their website.

Though for me, 12 weeks would complete on 14th April.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

if they increase IELTS into 7 in this july, what will happen to the applications(with *IELTS *6) which are received before Aprial 11 ? any idea guys....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Anyone who's got a job offer letter from a regional NSW town or city will be processed more quickly than others. Thats what happened to me. I applied for SS on the 27th of Feb and got the approval on the 25th of March


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Now you tell us your secret


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> Now you tell us your secret


But I thought you guys knew. I posted that i got the approval first thing on the 25th.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sad to news to all who are yet to apply..

Nsw stopped 190 visa till july 2013.... Details available at their site...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sanje said:


> if they increase IELTS into 7 in this july, what will happen to the applications(with *IELTS *6) which are received before Aprial 11 ? any idea guys....


The important thing is, they will not accept new applications until the existing applications are finished processing. Before they accept any new applications, they will finish the existing applications and they will frame new rules for new applications.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Received the ack today...they received my docs on 7th Feb...they said it takes upto 16 weeks to get an outcome...which means my outcome may come only by 7th of June...hmm narrow chances...


So No update till today whether they received your documents or not in Feb?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope they honor old applicants like us. I mean they havent even finished applicants from NOVEMBER?? I know that the rule for NSW SS just changed from Oct 2012, so they just managed to approved around 2 months of applicants. :/


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like to highlight an important paragraph here 

"Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013" 

There is a strong indication that, the "details" for 2013-2014 intake will be changed or set to higher standard (I'm assuming), perhaps to reduce or keep the current flow of applicants (trust me they cant handle more flows). I just hope that old applicants like us will follow the old criteria as per our application at that time.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> I would like to highlight an important paragraph here
> 
> "Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013"
> 
> There is a strong indication that, the "details" for 2013-2014 intake will be changed or set to higher standard (I'm assuming), perhaps to reduce or keep the current flow of applicants (trust me they cant handle more flows). I just hope that old applicants like us will follow the old criteria as per our application at that time.


I sure hope so man. You'd think that's how it would have to be, a little harsh to go to the time and expense and then have the goalposts moved. Particularly if you got an ack saying the time will be inside the June 30 deadline? But who knows right. I take back my prior comment about hppe in randomness!!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

citylan said:


> Hopefully now Stephanie can help the NSW officers in processing the applications rather than sending Ack. letters without reference numbers to the new applications


Ya true..spoke to Stephanie today ..said still processing nov end applications...will take another 3-4 weeks. for the final outcome...!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Ya true..spoke to Stephanie today ..said still processing nov end applications...will take another 3-4 weeks. for the final outcome...!


did you speak to her after this news about NSW closing down further applications from today?
also, how come it would take another 3-4 weeks for the final outcome for nov end applications?


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

citylan said:


> did you speak to her after this news about NSW closing down further applications from today?
> also, how come it would take another 3-4 weeks for the final outcome for nov end applications?


Sory to confuse you,i meant three to four wks for my applictn.i lodgd on 5th dec.i cld her at lunch time,i didnt knw abt the notice at that time so didnt ask.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah but thats only after 1 week from nov end. whats the difference?

whats your reference number?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

mohsinhere said:


> Received the ack today...they received my docs on 7th Feb...they said it takes upto 16 weeks to get an outcome...which means my outcome may come only by 7th of June...hmm narrow chances...


Did they do mention the date they received your applcation in the Ack??

My Ack did not mention the date they got my application...


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Anyone who's got a job offer letter from a regional NSW town or city will be processed more quickly than others.


Willing to check your hypothesis mate. I applied in March being employed onshore for six month already.


----------



## Rachelalexia (Apr 8, 2013)

*Wa state sponsered*

Hi I'm new to this and after careful consideration my husband and our children are trying to apply for an Eoi hopefully if approved then to try for a 190 visa. My husband has over 10 years tiling experience working for employers and the relevant qualifications for state sponsership and we meet the required points but we are struggling to find out how these translate to australian qualifications for the EOI can anybody give any advice please, as I have read that you need these qualifications prior to your EOI. 

Thanks guys
R xx


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sankar said:


> The important thing is, they will not accept new applications until the existing applications are finished processing. Before they accept any new applications, they will finish the existing applications and they will frame new rules for new applications.


They did mention the that on the website before

Fullfilled the minimum requirements do not gurantee that your will be selected, like ielts 6 each or no work exprience.

So please hope for the best and prepare for the worst, guys..


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> They did mention the that on the website before
> 
> Fullfilling the minimum requirements do not gurantee that your will be selected, like ielts 6 each or no work exprience.
> 
> So please hope for the best but plan for the worst, guys..


True. Looking at the current trend, anything can happen. As you said, we need to prepare best for the worst.


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Did they do mention the date they received your applcation in the Ack??
> 
> My Ack did not mention the date they got my application...


Yea... They did mention the date of receipt... And it was mentioned that 16 weeks is from the date of receipt...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Rachelalexia said:


> Hi I'm new to this and after careful consideration my husband and our children are trying to apply for an Eoi hopefully if approved then to try for a 190 visa. My husband has over 10 years tiling experience working for employers and the relevant qualifications for state sponsership and we meet the required points but we are struggling to find out how these translate to australian qualifications for the EOI can anybody give any advice please, as I have read that you need these qualifications prior to your EOI.
> 
> Thanks guys
> R xx


Hello Madam,

For visa types 189 and 190 (not sure about others), 

1. You need your skills to be assessed by assessing body. DIAC provides the details of assessing body based on the skill type. Generally assessing body assess the qualification also. If not you MAY need your qualification to be assessed. Search DIAC site. 

2. You need the required scored in IELTS. If you want to claim any points for IELTS, you need min 7 in each module of IELTS. If you don't want to claim points for IELTS, for 189 visa you need min 6 in each module of IELTS. For 190 visa it varies state to state. Please check state sites.

3. For 189 visa AS OF NOW minimum points required are 60. If you have 60 you can directly apply EOI.

4. For 190 visa AS OF NOW minimum points required are 55 (+ 5 provided by SS), If you have 55 you can directly apply EOI AND you need to apply for SS also. Based on the outcome of the SS, DIAC may issue PR.

This is high level. Try researching 2, 3 days, you will get all the details. Still you have doubts, you can post here.

Cheers....


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

chandustorageadm said:


> So No update till today whether they received your documents or not in Feb?


Naah... None till today... Infact i had pinged their office after about 2 weeks since singapore post thru which i send the application lost track of the shipment... But nsw officials asked me to wait for 12 weeks for an ack...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Did they do mention the date they received your applcation in the Ack??
> 
> My Ack did not mention the date they got my application...


For me also they mentioned the date, but I guess it doesn't really matters. Cheers....


----------



## mohsinhere (Nov 6, 2012)

Sankar said:


> For me also they mentioned the date, but I guess it doesn't really matters. Cheers....


Yea it doesnt really matter... Unless we atleast get a file number...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

mohsinhere said:


> Yea... They did mention the date of receipt... And it was mentioned that 16 weeks is from the date of receipt...


Mine was acknowledged without mentioning the date, stating 12 weeks. Pretty easy to point to the date though!


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

This week is about to end, all eyes and hopes at the upcoming week. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't understand why some people receive ack with processing times 12 weeks and others 16 weeks, is it random?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ITS PREDICTION that 

DIAC may flexible rules liberal from july..

NSW invites more IT applicants, almost double ceiling ....

it seems Aus get skill people around 90% from india from IT occupation..

They may reduce points to 55..I heard in by MARA agent


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Guys please read this from NSW

This happens to be the latest from NSW .
Soo disappointed to hear this


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thats govt body, they stop due to processing matter, not for demand of worker..

they may reduce law from july due to more flexible compared to CANADA from may..


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

srikar said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Guys please read this from NSW
> 
> ...


Indeed a disappointed news, specially for those who are strugling hard to prepare thier documents or waiting for their ACS. Guys prepare your self, make ready all yr documents, get yr ACS done for the next year.

For those who have already applied, i pray they all get thier approval including me


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

i am not able to understand last sentence of notice 

Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications *may not be finalised in 2012-13*. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.

From july, do they pickup 2012-13 application? 

Sajid,


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> But I thought you guys knew. I posted that i got the approval first thing on the 25th.


Hey Abhishek, 
Did you get the invitation on the same day as the approval from NSW?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Abhishek,
> Did you get the invitation on the same day as the approval from NSW?


Yeah. I got all three on the same day.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys

When we apply for NSW SS, do we need to login the application in EOI under visa 190?
Or we can wait for NSW SS approval and then apply the EOI under visa 190?

I have got my reference number.
But I didn't apply online application of EOI under visa 190.
Do I need to apply it and submit the details to the CO?

Thank you


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah. I got all three on the same day.


Hi Abhishek

Did you apply the visa190 online before you post all ur documents to NSW ?

I haven't apply visa 190 online. I just sent all my application to NSW.
Do I need apply it online now and give the details to CO?

Thank you

Cheers


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When we apply for NSW SS, do we need to login the application in EOI under visa 190?
> Or we can wait for NSW SS approval and then apply the EOI under visa 190?
> ...


As you have your SS file reference number, you can submit EOI and send the EOI number to NSW SS department, so that they will update your application with the EOI number. When they approve your case, you can directly apply for visa once you receive your approval letter.

Cheers...........


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Sankar said:


> As you have your SS file reference number, you can submit EOI and send the EOI number to NSW SS department, so that they will update your application with the EOI number. When they approve your case, you can directly apply for visa once you receive your approval letter.
> 
> Cheers...........


Thank you so much!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Abhishek
> 
> Did you apply the visa190 online before you post all ur documents to NSW ?
> 
> ...


You mean submit an EOI? yeah I submitted my EOI online and then I put my EOI number on the application. You can do it and include it in your application for SS beforehand or you can do it later.. Your choice. Once you receive the approval from NSW, they'll give you 90 days to inform them of your EOI number so that they can pick you from their version of skillselect and invite you for 190. You'll then get an email from skillselect saying that you've been invited and will give you 60 days to lodge your application in.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> i am not able to understand last sentence of notice
> 
> Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications *may not be finalised in 2012-13*. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.
> 
> ...


Sajid,

What I understood from this is that they may not approve all the pending applications before this July. They may approve some of the applications post July. And also *I guess* that if the occupation ceiling is reached for this year, they will approve the pending cases from next year's quota.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Thats govt body, they stop due to processing matter, not for demand of worker..
> 
> they may reduce law from july due to more flexible compared to CANADA from may..


I don't think so (at least from IT perspective). The IT market globally facing a lot of volatile situation. Not even picking up in Australia. Also they have already relaxed the rules a lot for immigrants. I don't think they will go further relaxing rules. My guess is, they are going to continue with the same rules or implement a bit stricter rules.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> When we apply for NSW SS, do we need to login the application in EOI under visa 190?
> Or we can wait for NSW SS approval and then apply the EOI under visa 190?
> ...



Hey Congrats,

When did u got your reference number?
Could you please share your timeline as when did your DOC received by NSW ?

About EOI, yes, you have to submit EOI under 190 visa, it will help you to get your invitation faster, NSW said that, once you get your approval ,you have to send EIO number within 60 days. But, if you got your case officer, you can do it now. 

All the best and please share your date when you received your your reference numbe and when did your DOC received by NSW .


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

and correct me if I am wrong, 

you were ask to do ACS assessment again correct?? 

so you got your reference number after your ACS done ???


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anybody called NSW after they put the notice regarding sponsorship application?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I completed my IELTS and got 6 Band in every category. I have started ACS to apply for NSW. But unfortunately NSW closed 190 Visa for 2012-13. Could you please let us know the same ICT Skills and Same Band will open for July 2013..


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I completed my IELTS and got 6 Band in every category. I have started ACS to apply for NSW. But unfortunately NSW closed 190 Visa for 2012-13. Could you please let us know the same ICT Skills and Same Band will open for July 2013..


Buddy no one is sure what will be the new policies of NSW govt as it depends on a simple demand and suply Equation. You need to wait till July 2013 to get any sort of reply from these forums. By the look of things looks like the criteria would be the same as there is a lot of shortage of IT people un NSW, but thats just a guess.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Has anybody called NSW after they put the notice regarding sponsorship application?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes,
There are enroumouse demand of IT in Aus, I heard they may reduce law more liberal may b 55 pts. or give 6 bands for points..

I was in Aus for 4 yrs,, their local people are totally dull, just doing labour work.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Yes,
> There are enroumouse demand of IT in Aus, I heard they may reduce law more liberal may b 55 pts. or give 6 bands for points..
> 
> I was in Aus for 4 yrs,, their local people are totally dull, just doing labour work.


Why do you think any country would give a preference to migrants over their citizens ? Even if they are dull as you just said( which you shudnt be saying) they have a better sense of work ethics , culture and most impotantly their English. A person who would be a born Australian would always be given preference over migrants no matter how good their skills or expereince is!! I think the same formula applies in all other countries as well.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

citylan said:


> Has anybody called NSW after they put the notice regarding sponsorship application?


I dont think or else some one would have posted some information . 
The number is (02) 9338 6692 , just give them a call and let us know if you have any updates.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> I dont think or else some one would have posted some information .
> The number is (02) 9338 6692 , just give them a call and let us know if you have any updates.


I spoke just now with them .

the lady (not Stephanie) chat with me for long time n said there would be no impact on those who have applied before 11th April .So in this case we are safe.

Regarding Nov 20th and on wards application who are awaiting out come she said our application are finalized and you will receive outcome within next week and so on for other applicants. So guys one million dollar words:

" Patience is Virtue".


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes, first priority shud be citizen

but remember DIAC slogan

*people our business:spit::fingerscrossed:*


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> I spoke just now with them .
> 
> the lady (not Stephanie) chat with me for long time n said there would be no impact on those who have applied before 11th April .So in this case we are safe.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for the update. 

A question , 

*our application are finalized *"which means they have finalized all the applications and just sending invitations in next week ??? or they are processing it and we will get accordingly ??"


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi...Thanks for the update sweethina99......
Hopefully all applicants start getting their replies by next week...


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> I spoke just now with them .
> 
> the lady (not Stephanie) chat with me for long time n said there would be no impact on those who have applied before 11th April .So in this case we are safe.
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Swethina for the update. Hope to see approval mails floating next week


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

from finalized i mean application from 20th Nov and near around i guess 21st, 22nd 23 rd or might b some more till Nov . But i don't know about the applications late Nov and DEC that are they finalized or at what stage. This is general information for Nov applicants who are waiting their outcomes soon as per the excel sheet.

and of course they are still treating the applications as per they are received.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Lets wait and pray for positive outcome


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Indeed a disappointed news, specially for those who are strugling hard to prepare thier documents or waiting for their ACS. Guys prepare your self, make ready all yr documents, get yr ACS done for the next year.
> 
> For those who have already applied, i pray they all get thier approval including me


I got my ACS letter yesterday only(applied on 7th Feb).
had collected almost all the documents. But when i went to their site to check if i have got all the documents and read this notice.
heart breaking 

Now cant file EOI also nd not even SS. or is it ther some other way like send them the docs (though this is not possible)or only we can wait till July to submit SS and EOI both.???

Trying to be optimistic.
Or only options till July is IELTS 7 each.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

sweethina99 said:


> from finalized i mean application from 20th Nov and near around i guess 21st, 22nd 23 rd or might b some more till Nov . But i don't know about the applications late Nov and DEC that are they finalized or at what stage. This is general information for Nov applicants who are waiting their outcomes soon as per the excel sheet.
> 
> and of course they are still treating the applications as per they are received.


Right! my doc reach on 7th Jan and got ack in end of march with file number 13/102X but yesterday checked with my bank my DD is not yet encashed. So did dec applicant got their DD enchashed? So for sure couple of weeks more :ranger::boxing:


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...





:boxing:

I am dancing now...

you all can guess ..so happyyy now...


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> ...


Finally congrats !!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats mate... Finally its moving 

Time line please


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> ...



Congratssss... very happy for you..

Nov which date did they received your docs?

And how did the approval come?mail or invitation?


----------



## Mayank123 (Apr 12, 2013)

My NSW documents in on the way. Send from UK this week and hopefully reach to them by Monday morning, Sydney time. Will they accept my documents ?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Mayank123 said:


> My NSW documents in on the way. Send from UK this week and hopefully reach to them by Monday morning, Sydney time. Will they accept my documents ?



I am afraid , no they will not


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for both of your updates today, which are both positive news for both you and us!! 

P.S. Yes, I am abusing the word both deliberately..


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

My docs reached on 21st Nov and got acknowledgement on !9th Feb and finally approved on 12th April. Received a letter by NSW (bzmigration) itself on email signed and dated today 12th April.


----------



## Mayank123 (Apr 12, 2013)

rohitk, thanks for your reply. does that means they will reject my application and I will loose 300 AUD as well ? I have submitted EOI with 55 point 2-3 weeks before and NSW SS application was signed before 11 April. Just to get your opinion.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

sweethina89 - is it 19 feb or 9 feb you got your Ack. number? and whats your first 2 digits of your reference number?

Congrats


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Mayank123 said:


> rohitk, thanks for your reply. does that means they will reject my application and I will loose 300 AUD as well ? I have submitted EOI with 55 point 2-3 weeks before and NSW SS application was signed before 11 April. Just to get your opinion.


Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to* close-of-business on 11 April 2013* will be processed as usual. Means application reached today onward will not processed. I am not sure about money, its better to call them and confirm. 

I read in this forum, you can cancel your DD, again confirm with nsw before taking any action


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Mayank123 said:


> rohitk, thanks for your reply. does that means they will reject my application and I will loose 300 AUD as well ? I have submitted EOI with 55 point 2-3 weeks before and NSW SS application was signed before 11 April. Just to get your opinion.


they wont accept your application until 1st July 2013. No, you wont loose your money, dont worry


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@sweethina89 - could you please tell us your occupation as well and if you have a job offer in Australia? also are you living in Australia now?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> @sweethina89 - could you please tell us your occupation as well and if you have a job offer in Australia? also are you living in Australia now?


Have a look in excel file mate. 

His got ack on 19th feb, System admin 13/1xxx


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am systems administrator, currently working in NSW since last year,I got ack on 19th Feb and my file no. is 13/11X


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok so your file number is 13/11x? That's quite a long way for us Jan applications as Jan applications around 13/1000+. I am not sure how long will the process take place to reach Jan applications? Anyone who can please advise. Thanks.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> Ok so your file number is 13/11x? That's quite a long way for us Jan applications as Jan applications around 13/1000+. I am not sure how long will the process take place to reach Jan applications? Anyone who can please advise. Thanks.


Mate they just stated, Nov applicants had to wait for more than 20 weeks. Has your 16 weeks over ?? 
Pray now that, they will at least follow 16 weeks deadline and we will get invitation in 16 weeks


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can anyone guide me the next step after receiving an invite?
Can i start filling the online application straight away by clicking apply visa button. and later submit the docs within a weeks time??because I don't know still whats behind that "button".


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@rohitk - yeah i hope they process our applications in 16 weeks time atleast. i would be completing my 12 weeks time next monday though havent received reference number yet.
how about you? when did you submit your application and whether you have received ref. number yet?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> @rohitk - yeah i hope they process our applications in 16 weeks time atleast. i would be completing my 12 weeks time next monday though havent received reference number yet.
> how about you? when did you submit your application and whether you have received ref. number yet?


we are on a same boat mate, when did your docs reached to NSW?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

14th Jan. You?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> 14th Jan. You?


23 JAN 

How come you are completing 12 weeks on this Monday, I guess its 12th week going on, isn't it???


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually its the 13th week which is going on now. Thanks for correcting. I just calculated approximately as 12 weeks is around 3 months.


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

*Nsw state 190 subclass*

Hi , 
Can anyone suggest me about the changes for 190 subclass nsw state sponser.
I lodged my onshore file in the starting of march under 190 subclass,, will nsw accept my application or not????


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,
I sent my application on 12 February (date the files delievered) but didn't receive ack yet. Does the notification impact my application or they will process mine as well?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Actually its good thing that they have stopped accepting applications now. Atleast they can concentrate on the existing ones. And I think Stephanie has been promoted from Receptionist to actually helping out NSW in processing applications 

So basically with the current situation, its taking around 4.5 months for people to get outcome letter. I really wish they start with Dec applications soon so that Jan applications can be processed immediately after that.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> Actually its good thing that they have stopped accepting applications now. Atleast they can concentrate on the existing ones. And I think Stephanie has been promoted from Receptionist to actually helping out NSW in processing applications
> 
> So basically with the current situation, its taking around 4.5 months for people to get outcome letter. I really wish they start with Dec applications soon so that Jan applications can be processed immediately after that.


And then maybe hurry through Feb so they can get to March!!


----------



## ethos (Apr 8, 2013)

citylan said:


> Has anybody called NSW after they put the notice regarding sponsorship application?



I ring them this morning and they have confirmed that all applications received in their office until yesterday, April 11th COB will still be processed regardless if applicant received a confirmation email/number or not.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@robert- we all have to pray for each other


----------



## ethos (Apr 8, 2013)

as59 said:


> Hi,
> I sent my application on 12 February (date the files delievered) but didn't receive ack yet. Does the notification impact my application or they will process mine as well?


They will still process it... my case is almost similar as yours. I did call them this morning and they have confirmed that they will continue processing all documents that were delivered in their office until April 11, 2013 COB.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ethos said:


> I ring them this morning and they have confirmed that all applications received in their office until yesterday, April 11th COB will still be processed regardless if applicant received a confirmation email/number or not.


did you ask them which applications are they currently processing and which applications they have send the reference number?

whenever i call them i ask heaps of questions as they like to finish up the call fast and they keep on saying 12 weeks timeframe everytime. and then now they are saying 16 weeks timeframe. hopefully they would stick to it.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Once I click on apply visa button I am able to come back without lodging an online application if i want to file it on later date may b next week?


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

ethos said:


> They will still process it... my case is almost similar as yours. I did call them this morning and they have confirmed that they will continue processing all documents that were delivered in their office until April 11, 2013 COB.


Thank you for update! I hope the process will be faster from now on.


----------



## ethos (Apr 8, 2013)

citylan said:


> did you ask them which applications are they currently processing and which applications they have send the reference number?
> 
> whenever i call them i ask heaps of questions as they like to finish up the call fast and they keep on saying 12 weeks timeframe everytime. and then now they are saying 16 weeks timeframe. hopefully they would stick to it.



Nope sorry did not asked the specific timeframe. I just wanted to confirm that my application will still be processed within 2012-13 FY as I 'm worried that I did not received a confirmation email up to now even though my documents were delivered on the 18th of Feb. 
The're may be really lots of guys like us who call them everyday which explains why they want to finish a call ASAP. 

Cross fingers and lots of prayers...hopefully all the pressure and stress of waiting will be worth it . ANyway it's out of our control now.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey members,
Got my acs last week, I made all the docs ready meantime... Prepared the DD yesterday and was abt to courier this morning and then I saw notice on their website... Heart breaking.... Now will apply in july, meanwhile booked the ielts again to give another shot (missed writting in last 2 attempts by .5 rest all were 7+), fingers crossed....


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally, I too received invitation today....after a long wait of 4.5 months since my application received by them...

I wish everybody who are waiting for approval to get the invite soon..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ACHUTM said:


> Finally, I too received invitation today....after a long wait of 4.5 months since my application received by them...
> 
> I wish everybody who are waiting for approval to get the invite soon..


Congrats , 
when did NSW received your docs ??
your occupation ??


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks mate...Docs received on 23-Nov and occupation is Software Eng


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

SS28 said:


> Hey members,
> Got my acs last week, I made all the docs ready meantime... Prepared the DD yesterday and was abt to courier this morning and then I saw notice on their website... Heart breaking.... Now will apply in july, meanwhile booked the ielts again to give another shot (missed writting in last 2 attempts by .5 rest all were 7+), fingers crossed....


Hi SS28,

I am in almost same situtaion as yours.
I got my ACS letter yestrday .Have got all my docs ready.and then read that NSW had closed the applications.
Do you have any idea if we can still file EOI? or should wait for SS to get open.

Thanks,
Manpreet


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ACHUTM said:


> Finally, I too received invitation today....after a long wait of 4.5 months since my application received by them...
> 
> I wish everybody who are waiting for approval to get the invite soon..


Hi ,
Do they send an e-mail to you or directly through post. Can you tell this. Since I have filed through a consultant so I want to know whether they will send e-mail and post to me or to my consultant. Can you or anyone shed some light on it.

Thanks.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!

alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats , Tell that moron who said you have been rejected, Congrats again 

Its moving now 

lane:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations ACHUTM and bubbe2005 lane: :clap2:
@ Rohit : Yes mate ... seems they have started sending approvals.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations ACHUTM and bubbe2005 lane: :clap2:
> @ Rohit : Yes mate ... seems they have started sending approvals.


True mate, I guess they have cleared the bottleneck, wont be long for us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@rohitk - how long do you think would it take for NSW to reach Jan applications? its around 800 applications or so i think to reach Jan applications. did you call NSW this week? 
i might give them a call next week.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> @rohitk - how long do you think would it take for NSW to reach Jan applications? its around 800 applications or so i think to reach Jan applications. did you call NSW this week?
> i might give them a call next week.


Mate, I know its been long waiting for us, but trust me we are safe, I guess it would take another 4 weeks to reach to JAN application,

I did call NSW yesterday, They said you need to wait for 16 weeks, there is no point calling them. Its clear that, they are sending invitation, you have been waiting for 13 weeks mate, now its just a matter of time. We will get there.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

The thing which is on my mind is the 1st July 2013 deadline as the rules might change. NSW seems now to finish with Nov applications, I think it would take few more days next week to finish the last week of Nov applications from 26 Nov onwards. Then they would start doing with Dec applications.

So even if we take 16 weeks thats still safe. i hope it wont be 18 weeks like Nov applications people. I havent even got my reference number yet, its soo frustrating that its taking soo much time. btw are you living in Australia or India?

I am missing India and want to go for holidays but cos of NSW slow processing I would go back once I get the grant letter from DIAC.

any idea how long does it take from outcome letter to getting the actual visa? around 1.5months or so?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi ,
Do they send an SS e-mail to you or directly through post. Can you tell this. Since I have filed through a consultant so I want to know whether they will send e-mail and post to me or to my consultant. Can you or anyone shed some light on it.

Thanks.


----------



## ACHUTM (Feb 21, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations ACHUTM and bubbe2005 lane: :clap2:
> @ Rohit : Yes mate ... seems they have started sending approvals.


Thanks mate....


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats bubbe & ACHUTM......
Hope I also get my approval by next week.......mine is also recd on 23rd nov


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats bubbe. Congrats once again


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Right! my doc reach on 7th Jan and got ack in end of march with file number 13/102X but yesterday checked with my bank my DD is not yet encashed. So did dec applicant got their DD enchashed? So for sure couple of weeks more :ranger::boxing:


I am 12th Dec, received Ack on 21st March, my cheque is still uncahsed..


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats Bubbe gal. I truly am happy for you


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats Bro.

I still remebered who the hell told you still need to wait another 3-6 weeks for your outcome.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Hi ,
> Do they send an SS e-mail to you or directly through post. Can you tell this. Since I have filed through a consultant so I want to know whether they will send e-mail and post to me or to my consultant. Can you or anyone shed some light on it.
> 
> Thanks.


They will email you the outcome first then post the approval letter to yours.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Buddy no one is sure what will be the new policies of NSW govt as it depends on a simple demand and suply Equation. You need to wait till July 2013 to get any sort of reply from these forums. By the look of things looks like the criteria would be the same as there is a lot of shortage of IT people un NSW, but thats just a guess.


Thanks for the reply i am more worrying about the new policies if they implement on july 2013.... :fingerscrossed: just hoping for the best.....


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Many many congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:...hope you keep updating us through your PR application process as well.


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrat so happy for you, who the hell was that who wrote reject on your excel sheet and everyone was worried.
Congrat again


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

citylan said:


> Has anybody called NSW after they put the notice regarding sponsorship application?


you got any information about july 2013 ......


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats...


----------



## vasanth (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy!!!

SS Submitted n recvd by NSW on 3rd of Dec, recvd acknowledgement on 18th Mar, SS Outcome and EOI invite on 9th April !!


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

vasanth said:


> Happy!!!
> 
> SS Submitted n recvd by NSW on 3rd of Dec, recvd acknowledgement on 18th Mar, SS Outcome and EOI invite on 9th April !!


Congrats Vasanth.

To All,
Sweet November Gone....
lets welcome December which will be full of Good news..
:clap2:


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> i am not able to understand last sentence of notice
> 
> Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications *may not be finalised in 2012-13*. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.
> 
> ...



What they are saying is that they will give their best to process all applications received until 11th of this month. So you one one of those lucky ones.
I prepared all the documents except my assessment which I found today will probably be finalized next week.
I was late 1-2 weeks


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> i am not able to understand last sentence of notice
> 
> Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications *may not be finalised in 2012-13*. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.
> 
> ...



What they are saying is that they will give their best to process all applications received until 11th of this month. So you one one of those lucky ones.
I prepared all the documents except my assessment which I found today will probably be finalized next week.
I was late 1-2 weeks


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I applied for SS NSW on 12th April, 2013 from Dubai. Got 6 spoken, 6.5 listening, 6.5 writing and 7 reading in academic IELTS track back in 2011 Feb. My consultant told me that my IELTS is still valid as they accept IELTS upto 3 years old. I got 5 years approved by ACS as software engineer. 

Any idea if my application will get delayed/rejected because of details I mentioned above? If not how long its gonna take to receive SS approval and NSW PR?

Thanks,

Malik


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Aleck said:


> Congrats Vasanth.
> 
> To All,
> Sweet November Gone....
> ...


seems few people are still remaining to get outcome letters those who submitted in Nov.


----------



## Leon Wen (Apr 13, 2013)

vasanth said:


> Happy!!!
> 
> SS Submitted n recvd by NSW on 3rd of Dec, recvd acknowledgement on 18th Mar, SS Outcome and EOI invite on 9th April !!


Congratulations Vasanth! I saw in the excel sheet that you got the approval on 26Mar and Eoi invitation on 9Apr. Is this correct? Or you got them both on 9Apr? Sorry, I'm just curious.


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats Bubbe & Vasanth =)
Fingercross I will get my approval next week~ I am 7 Dec applicant.
Just wondering for the SS approval letter they sent to your home, is it by registered post or normal post? As I am going for a holiday starting from 21/4-5/5 and no one at my home will be able to pick up the post =( Thinking if I should go to Australia Post and tell them hold my mail!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rams0b said:


> I applied for SS NSW on 12th April, 2013 from Dubai. Got 6 spoken, 6.5 listening, 6.5 writing and 7 reading in academic IELTS track back in 2011 Feb. My consultant told me that my IELTS is still valid as they accept IELTS upto 3 years old. I got 5 years approved by ACS as software engineer.
> 
> Any idea if my application will get delayed/rejected because of details I mentioned above? If not how long its gonna take to receive SS approval and NSW PR?
> 
> ...


Did you apply on 12th April? You haven't seen NSW state website? 11th April was the last date. They are not accepting any new applications for this year. You have to wait till this July. And regarding IELTS, they sould accept academic module for immigration, but not sure. Please check with NSW State department.


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey Guys, 
I got my approval as well  .. so happy .. narrow escape as my current visa expires soon :clap2::clap2:


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got my approval as well  .. so happy .. narrow escape as my current visa expires soon :clap2::clap2:


congrats mate 

btw whats your reference number? and when did you get you approval? was it yest?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> congrats mate
> 
> btw whats your reference number? and when did you get you approval? was it yest?


Hi, Just by looking in his past posts his doc reached on 17-12-2012

Congrats mate, really narrow escape, 

Guys its really moving now, hold on, just a matter of time now 
:clap2: lane:


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

citylan said:


> congrats mate
> 
> btw whats your reference number? and when did you get you approval? was it yest?


Heya ...
Yes I received mine yesterday.. My ref was 13/7XX..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Heya ...
> Yes I received mine yesterday.. My ref was 13/7XX..


when did NSW received your docs??


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> when did NSW received your docs??


they received my docs on 16/12/2012 but my visa is expiring soon and i have a job offer in NSW which I cant accept till I file for PR.. 
So everything worked out well in time


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

When can i expect an outcome ..
My docs received on 10th Dec and ack received on 25th March..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@deepanshu - so did you call them to tell about your situation and they fast tracked your application?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> When can i expect an outcome ..
> My docs received on 10th Dec and ack received on 25th March..


whats your reference number and whether you are currently in Australia?
btw whats your occupation?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

From India. Softengg. File is 13/5xxx


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you would receive your Outcome letter next week as looks like NSW has completed 1st week of Dec and finished with Nov applications. maybe few of Nov applications are still remaining.

Btw who sent you the email regarding Ack. letter? and whether you received any email earlier from NSW without reference number?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got my approval as well  .. so happy .. narrow escape as my current visa expires soon :clap2::clap2:



Congratulations deepanshu :clap2:

BTW do you receive an email from them ? or its hard copy by post ?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Actually i didn't receive the ack letter so i called them in March and spoke to stephany and she said mine is recently assesed and there is no outstanding issue on my app so just wait for few more weeks to get outcome. So i asked her to send an email with ack number and she sent me an e-mail with file number..


Now waiting for outcome.. Already 18 weeks passed


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

when did you speak to her?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha we even had the same approving officers. We definitely need to get acquainted now .


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Actually i didn't receive the ack letter so i called them in March and spoke to stephany and she said mine is recently assesed and there is no outstanding issue on my app so just wait for few more weeks to get outcome. So i asked her to send an email with ack number and she sent me an e-mail with file number..
> 
> 
> Now waiting for outcome.. Already 18 weeks passed


When did your docs reached ? whats your job code ?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> MAria Estrada approved my NSW application!!!!!! 190 NSW invitation received!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> alleluah!!!!!!!!!!!


But congrats bubbe


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got my approval as well  .. so happy .. narrow escape as my current visa expires soon :clap2::clap2:


Congrats dude


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Sa sono ad you get invitati on how much time do you have to press the "apply" button and how much to send all docs? Is it one month to apply and 2 months to send all docs?


Another question,sorry, is it needed to send also birth certificate or just the passport?
Thank you!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Sa sono ad you get invitati on how much time do you have to press the "apply" button and how much to send all docs? Is it one month to apply and 2 months to send all docs?
> 
> 
> Another question,sorry, is it needed to send also birth certificate or just the passport?
> Thank you!


looking from your timeline, it doesnt look that that many people have applied in Jan, so means it would be much quicker.

Those who applied in Jan received their Ack. letters around 3rd and 4th week of March, so means its not that many applications


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations deepanshu :clap2:
> 
> BTW do you receive an email from them ? or its hard copy by post ?


I received an email and then the invitation from skillselect...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> I received an email and then the invitation from skillselect...



Coolness .. thanks buddy for your response. 
once again congratulations and 
wish you all good luck for your future endeavors :clap2:


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Congrats dude


Thanks man.. !! 

Congrats to all those as well who have received the invite.. 
I hope everyone else as well receives their approvals really soon.. 
Good luckkk!!!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Coolness .. thanks buddy for your response.
> once again congratulations and
> wish you all good luck for your future endeavors :clap2:


Thanks a lot yer!!


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Guys,
> I got my approval as well  .. so happy .. narrow escape as my current visa expires soon :clap2::clap2:


congrats deepanshu =)
all the best with ur PR application!


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

citylan said:


> @deepanshu - so did you call them to tell about your situation and they fast tracked your application?


Hey, 
yes i emailed them about my situation once earlier and they said they would take into consideration but can not promise any thing.


----------



## vasanth (Feb 20, 2013)

Aleck said:


> Congrats Vasanth.
> 
> To All,
> Sweet November Gone....
> ...


Thanks Aleck !:clap2:


----------



## vasanth (Feb 20, 2013)

Leon Wen said:


> Congratulations Vasanth! I saw in the excel sheet that you got the approval on 26Mar and Eoi invitation on 9Apr. Is this correct? Or you got them both on 9Apr? Sorry, I'm just curious.


Yes.. The dates are right


----------



## deepanshu (Jan 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Congrats dude


Hey Abhishek, 
You have already applied for the visa, right? If possible, could you please if I need the reference number for the Medical appointment and the AFP to apply for the visa or can I provide these later on ? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

deepanshu said:


> Hey Abhishek,
> You have already applied for the visa, right? If possible, could you please if I need the reference number for the Medical appointment and the AFP to apply for the visa or can I provide these later on ?
> Thanks in advance!!


Yeah dude
I applied for the visa on the 26th of March. Yes you need the TRN (generated when you start lodging your application in) for the medicals but you dont need it to apply for the AFP clearance. You can apply for the AFP clearance straightaway. Go on their website and pay online. Once you pay online, speed post your credentials totalling 100points (dont need to get them certified) to the address specified on their website. It takes about 20 business days for them to send you your clearance. Contact Medibank Health Solutions to make your visa medicals appointment (I had mine done in Parramatta). The charges for the medicals are $332 and you need to fill in forms 26 and 160 and take them with you on your appointment date. In general a visa medicals test will contain (the tests may vary depending on your past health background)
1) Chest X-Ray
2) Urine Test
3) Blood Test for HIV and Diabetes
4) General Body Check
This should clear all your queries up, I hope
Abhishek


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I am so happy to hear some of the December guys are getting their approvals. My ref no. is 13/8xx and I sent my documents on the 19th Dec. I hope to receive my approval next week hopefully or 2 weeks later. Seriously guys, your patience has paid off!!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah dude
> I applied for the visa on the 26th of March. Yes you need the TRN (generated when you start lodging your application in) for the medicals but you dont need it to apply for the AFP clearance. You can apply for the AFP clearance straightaway. Go on their website and pay online. Once you pay online, speed post your credentials totalling 100points (dont need to get them certified) to the address specified on their website. It takes about 20 business days for them to send you your clearance. Contact Medibank Health Solutions to make your visa medicals appointment (I had mine done in Parramatta). The charges for the medicals are $332 and you need to fill in forms 26 and 160 and take them with you on your appointment date. In general a visa medicals test will contain (the tests may vary depending on your past health background)
> 1) Chest X-Ray
> 2) Urine Test
> ...


hey Abhishek,

I have already done my Indian PCC and AFP, though they were done around May 2012, should I wait for the CO to ask me to do it or should i do it again? do you think CO would ask me to do my Indian PCC again even though i havent been to India after that? Also, regarding AFP, should it be valid on the date of visa grant or is it fine if its valid on when you submit your application?
i know that AFP is valid for 12months and indian pcc for 6months.
i did it for 485 visa which i got. like my CO when processing 485 visa didnt even ask for form 80. so was wondering would he be okay with indian PCC and AFP which i have? what do you suggest. thanks


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

vasanth said:


> Yes.. The dates are right


@vasanth - was it due to you not providing the EOI number to NSW while filling the form and you provided them once you got your approval? was that the reason for 2 weeks delay? thanks.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> hey Abhishek,
> 
> I have already done my Indian PCC and AFP, though they were done around May 2012, should I wait for the CO to ask me to do it or should i do it again? do you think CO would ask me to do my Indian PCC again even though i havent been to India after that? Also, regarding AFP, should it be valid on the date of visa grant or is it fine if its valid on when you submit your application?
> i know that AFP is valid for 12months and indian pcc for 6months.
> i did it for 485 visa which i got. like my CO when processing 485 visa didnt even ask for form 80. so was wondering would he be okay with indian PCC and AFP which i have? what do you suggest. thanks


Yeah I'd assume that they'd be valid. But the thing is, both of them only cost about 40 dollars each, so just to be on the safe side, I'd strongly recommend you to apply for them again. I got the Indian PCC within a week and the Australian one with 20 days (I couldnt believe my eyes when the post with the Indian PCC came in before the Australian one lol)


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah I'd assume that they'd be valid. But the thing is, both of them only cost about 40 dollars each, so just to be on the safe side, I'd strongly recommend you to apply for them again. I got the Indian PCC within a week and the Australian one with 20 days (I couldnt believe my eyes when the post with the Indian PCC came in before the Australian one lol)


do you think should i go for another PCC for India and aus again or should i just wait?
did you apply again as well?
yeah Indian PCC did come within 1 week and i was quite happy cos my parents werent living in India at that time, so we were thinking police would come to our house in India for verification, glad it didnt happen.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> do you think should i go for another PCC for India and aus again or should i just wait?
> did you apply again as well?
> yeah Indian PCC did come within 1 week and i was quite happy cos my parents werent living in India at that time, so we were thinking police would come to our house in India for verification, glad it didnt happen.


I'd say go for it and get your Indian and Aussie PCCs done again...An extra $80 is nothing in the scheme of things if it can potentially reduce the time taken for your CO to give your grant. I thought that the Indian PCC would come from India as well but apparently it is processed in Adelaide itself.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

cool...i would do so...Indian PCC is processed in Sydney itself not Adelaide.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> cool...i would do so...Indian PCC is processed in Sydney itself not Adelaide.


Oh really hmm the VFS guy told me it was processed in Adelaide. Strange


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Congratulation everyone who have received their approval recently!!!

I have submitted my docs on 7 Dec, received ack on 19 Mar. But NSW said 2012-13 fin year quota has finished. Is that mean I have to wait until July for the approval, or I have to apply again in new fin year 2013-14?
I am so much worried now.


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

My My  !
So many approvals.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

watttaaaaa weekeeennndddd ... 

Congratulations to all of you


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Congratulation everyone who have received their approval recently!!!
> 
> I have submitted my docs on 7 Dec, received ack on 19 Mar. But NSW said 2012-13 fin year quota has finished. Is that mean I have to wait until July for the approval, or I have to apply again in new fin year 2013-14?
> I am so much worried now.


friend, they have received sufficient applications for this year and stopped accepting any new applications. They will process all the received applications as usual. And they started processing December applications. Hopefully, you will get approval next week. If not next week, you will get the approval in two weeks. So, get ready with all the documents required for your visa.

Cheers....


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi 
I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 8th Feb but havent received anything from them except the courier company's confirmation. Now as NSW has stopped accepting applications. .. does that mean that I still have chances of getting my VISA this year itself. I applies for 2613 software engineer code wh8ch still shows that abt 1100 positions are still left.

Please respond.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

does anyone know whether i need a visa to travel to NZ once 190 is granted? does 190 visa subclass act in the same way as 189 visa subclass in terms of benefits it offers. i know 190 has the 2 year condition to live in the stay but apart from that im guessing its the same benefits as PR?


----------



## vasanth (Feb 20, 2013)

citylan said:


> @vasanth - was it due to you not providing the EOI number to NSW while filling the form and you provided them once you got your approval? was that the reason for 2 weeks delay? thanks.


Nope. There is no specific reason that I know of.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

vasanth said:


> Nope. There is no specific reason that I know of.


so did you provide EOI number when filling the form?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi
> I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 8th Feb but havent received anything from them except the courier company's confirmation. Now as NSW has stopped accepting applications. .. does that mean that I still have chances of getting my VISA this year itself. I applies for 2613 software engineer code wh8ch still shows that abt 1100 positions are still left.
> 
> Please respond.



@whizzard

Buddy... as per the notice in NSW website 
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

stated as they are going to process the applications received till 11th April as usual. 
So it shouldn't be a problem for you at all...all we have to do is just wait :ranger:

wish you all good luckk


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

ethos said:


> I ring them this morning and they have confirmed that all applications received in their office until yesterday, April 11th COB will still be processed regardless if applicant received a confirmation email/number or not.


Hello! Just want to clear how to apply for ss? What is the first to do? Is it online application or you really have to mail all the documents first and when nsw receive it that the time it considered as application?... Just a short background of my application, we supposed to apply for ss april 9 but because it was holiday here, then the following day my agent's rest day, so next day april 11 i called my agent and ask for the status, she said she's just waiting for something... Then, after a while she emailed me the link where the nsw ss notice... Do you think if we filed it on april 9 even if the documents not yet receive by nsw , my application still be processed?


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

i think you might need to wait till july as they wont process any new applications.


----------



## ethos (Apr 8, 2013)

hi everyone... I am still waiting for an invitation for 190 visa but just wondering if anybody knows if my spouse need a skill certification in order to get job related to IT once we got the 190 visa and migrated there in NSW?


I have lready 65 DIAC points (and just need SS to be invited ) which is why we no longer intended to get the extra 5 points for spouse skills and avoid extra expenses. Just want to make sure if it's a "MUST" to have ACS certification to get IT work in AUs?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

any guess for this week


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ethos said:


> hi everyone... I am still waiting for an invitation for 190 visa but just wondering if anybody knows if my spouse need a skill certification in order to get job related to IT once we got the 190 visa and migrated there in NSW?
> 
> 
> I have lready 65 DIAC points (and just need SS to be invited ) which is why we no longer intended to get the extra 5 points for spouse skills and avoid extra expenses. Just want to make sure if it's a "MUST" to have ACS certification to get IT work in AUs?


whats your reference number? and when did NSW receive your application?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rohitk said:


> any guess for this week


I guesss, they would appove majority of Nov and Dec first two weeks applications. And acklowledge Feb first two weeks applications.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ethos said:


> hi everyone... I am still waiting for an invitation for 190 visa but just wondering if anybody knows if my spouse need a skill certification in order to get job related to IT once we got the 190 visa and migrated there in NSW?
> 
> 
> I have lready 65 DIAC points (and just need SS to be invited ) which is why we no longer intended to get the extra 5 points for spouse skills and avoid extra expenses. Just want to make sure if it's a "MUST" to have ACS certification to get IT work in AUs?


I guess, she don't need her skills to be assessed to search for a job.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi
> I had applied for NSW state sponsorship on 8th Feb but havent received anything from them except the courier company's confirmation. Now as NSW has stopped accepting applications. .. does that mean that I still have chances of getting my VISA this year itself. I applies for 2613 software engineer code wh8ch still shows that abt 1100 positions are still left.
> 
> Please respond.


Don't worry friend. Your application will be processed as usual. This week you will get the acknowledgement.

Cheers....


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Sankar said:


> I guesss, they would appove majority of Nov and Dec first two weeks applications. And acklowledge Feb first two weeks applications.
> 
> Cheers....


they still have to send Ack letters with ref. numbers to 2nd and 3rd week of Jan applications.

anyone in Jan 2nd and 3rd week who has received Ack. letters with ref. numbers yet?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Many thanks to all who replied....

Whizzard.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any ack/approval today ???


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Any ack/approval today ???


Hopefully, by evening we will have some approvals and acknowledgements.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

LOL, this kind of talk really makes me so nervous sometimes, especially when u know your turn is so near. Anybody could have received a phone call or email anytime now for the good news. Remember to share your news all


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

darecool said:


> LOL, this kind of talk really makes me so nervous sometimes, especially when u know your turn is so near. Anybody could have received a phone call or email anytime now for the good news. Remember to share your news all


Hey mate, have u received ACk with file number or with out file number?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys where do you check the positions left for a occupation??

And this is my 12th week and i didnt receive the file number yet,Can i call stephanie directly??

Thanks and Regards,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hey mate, have u received ACk with file number or with out file number?


I have received 2 acknowledgements without file numbers within 1 week apart from 2 different COs, then I called up and they gave me my file number. Apparently it's been assigned they just sometimes didnt include it in the letter. 

I called them up on my 12th week, trust me, they will just tell you that you have to wait for another 4weeks or so. It's a generic reply to everyone who has called. The occupational ceiling can be found on skillselect website statistics.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys where do you check the positions left for a occupation??
> 
> And this is my 12th week and i didnt receive the file number yet,Can i call stephanie directly??
> 
> ...


Udaykumar, 

Please do let me know if you call her and if you get any positive response


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Udaykumar,
> 
> Please do let me know if you call her and if you get any positive response


Hey buddy,

I called stephanie but she is not answering the phone.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I called stephanie but she is not answering the phone.


It could be lunch time, try around 2.30 PM AUST


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

darecool said:


> I have received 2 acknowledgements without file numbers within 1 week apart from 2 different COs, then I called up and they gave me my file number. Apparently it's been assigned they just sometimes didnt include it in the letter.
> 
> I called them up on my 12th week, trust me, they will just tell you that you have to wait for another 4weeks or so. It's a generic reply to everyone who has called. The occupational ceiling can be found on skillselect website statistics.



Hi,

Can you please give me the direct link for that website stats....I wasnt able to find one in the site...


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> LOL, this kind of talk really makes me so nervous sometimes, especially when u know your turn is so near. Anybody could have received a phone call or email anytime now for the good news. Remember to share your news all


ya very true darecool...keeping my fingers crossed for next few weeks now.....no ref no yet...wen called them a week ago to wait another 4 weeks....lets hope we all get through....time to get my AFP + Indian Police check done....will keep u all updated if any approval comes thrugh ! All the v Best to u ! 



NSW lodgment date : 5 Dec 2013
Acknowldgement w/o file no. : 19 Mrach 2013
Occupation : Accountant


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> ya very true darecool...keeping my fingers crossed for next few weeks now.....no ref no yet...wen called them a week ago to wait another 4 weeks....lets hope we all get through....time to get my AFP + Indian Police check done....will keep u all updated if any approval comes thrugh ! All the v Best to u !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am planning to apply for PCC this week as it would take 15 days for it to be issued.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> ya very true darecool...keeping my fingers crossed for next few weeks now.....no ref no yet...wen called them a week ago to wait another 4 weeks....lets hope we all get through....time to get my AFP + Indian Police check done....will keep u all updated if any approval comes thrugh ! All the v Best to u !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, i i think you should call them as i called them last wek and they said they are currently doing mid Dec applications. so yours is before that! i would suggest to chase up with them regarding your application since 16 weeks are over already.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

do you think one requires to apply for Indian PCC again if he has not visited India after the last PCC was completed?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

citylan said:


> do you think one requires to apply for Indian PCC again if he has not visited India after the last PCC was completed?


I beleive the PCC is valid only for 3 months.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

its 6 months but DIAC takes as 12months validity for any police clearance certificate. but i was wondering would CO check my Form 80 and then see whether i have been to India after my last PCC and if so, can he waive the PCC requirement for a new PCC? As the reason for PCC is to check criminal record but since i havent visited India after my last PCC, how would i have criminal record in the India?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> its 6 months but DIAC takes as 12months validity for any police clearance certificate. but i was wondering would CO check my Form 80 and then see whether i have been to India after my last PCC and if so, can he waive the PCC requirement for a new PCC? As the reason for PCC is to check criminal record but since i havent visited India after my last PCC, how would i have criminal record in the India?


Hi Mate, 

What ever you have said is true, but just in case , if your CO ask you to do it again ,then you cant argue with your CO and you will have to do it again and which may cause delay in granting your PR. If you ask me, I would do it now than later, Its just a matter of $50 and you even not need to wait for it. Hence,get it done ASAP


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please give me the direct link for that website stats....I wasnt able to find one in the site...


hi mate, its under the Reports section on the SkillSelect website, there is a sub-section under the Reports section stating "Occupation Ceilings"
though the latest version is for 18th Feb 2013 which is there on the website.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> ya very true darecool...keeping my fingers crossed for next few weeks now.....no ref no yet...wen called them a week ago to wait another 4 weeks....lets hope we all get through....time to get my AFP + Indian Police check done....will keep u all updated if any approval comes thrugh ! All the v Best to u !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i agree with darecool...i keep on checking my email regularly Mon-Fri thinking there would be an email from NSW. waiting game has been soo long for all of us.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

citylan said:


> hi mate, its under the Reports section on the SkillSelect website, there is a sub-section under the Reports section stating "Occupation Ceilings"
> though the latest version is for 18th Feb 2013 which is there on the website.


Got it buddy,
Thank you.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I just spoke to them and i was told that this would take another 4 weeks to get the invite,
They didnt give me the file number though..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> I am planning to apply for PCC this week as it would take 15 days for it to be issued.


If you are in Australia, Indian PCC takes around 7days in total, including 2days for postage as its through courier.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> What ever you have said is true, but just in case , if your CO ask you to do it again ,then you cant argue with your CO and you will have to do it again and which may cause delay in granting your PR. If you ask me, I would do it now than later, Its just a matter of $50 and you even not need to wait for it. Hence,get it done ASAP


thank you mate for the advice, i would do it now


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Those who still don't understand how it works:

One call appends 4 weeks on top of the wait state. Once you have given the call sharing your details you delay the outcome of your application and the rest especially when you have no ties with Australia, i.e short on visa, job offer, investment.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> Those who still don't understand how it works:
> 
> One call appends 4 weeks on top of the wait state. Once you have given the call sharing your details you delay the outcome especially when you have no ties with Australia, i.e short on visa, job offer, investment.



I dont think so because when they answered my call they didnt ask me any info of mine and they just asked us to wait for another 4 weeks.


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just got news that the nsw state sponsorship has been closed. Is that right guys !!


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Yes you are right. The same has been published on their website not long ago.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

sudip63 said:


> I just got news that the nsw state sponsorship has been closed. Is that right guys !!


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

To apply for 190 visa is birth certificate needed or you need just the passport?
Thank you


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> To apply for 190 visa is birth certificate needed or you need just the passport?
> Thank you


have u received invitation ???

no passport in English would be fine


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

No I was just preparing all the docs unfortunately.
Are you sure about this?
Ad what about docs to prove 5 years experience? As I did the additional assessment with engineers Australia (they said that they are authorized by diac), which kind of documents will I have to submit?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

When I was applying for my 485 Visa, my CO asked for my CBSE 10th certificate as well as it showed my date of birth. She then agreed with the age requirement even though I told her that my passport also shows the date of birth. So I would suggest you to upload that document if you have or your birth certificate when applying for the Visa.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any approvals today ???


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Even I was about to post that question buddy 
thought today we can expect atleast few ACks/approvals ... but


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Even I was about to post that question buddy
> thought today we can expect atleast few ACks/approvals ... but


May be today is Monday, they could do batch processing tonight, Hope people will update us tonight or tomorrow morning. 

Hope for the best


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> May be today is Monday, they could do batch processing tonight, Hope people will update us tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hope for the best


Yeah... lets hope for the best :ranger:


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Yeah... lets hope for the best :ranger:


Hi,
The batch processing will be done on 22nd april because of a systems update.

Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> The batch processing will be done on 22nd april because of a systems update.
> 
> Due to a systems update on Saturday 13 April 2013 we will not conduct the second invitation round for April on the second Monday, instead it will be at a later date, on 22 April. These rounds will be on Monday, 1 April 2013 and Thursday, 22 April 2013.


I think , what you are talking is for 189 visa, 190 and 189 are not related in term of invitation . I guess. (we had a long discussion in this forum and somebody had already confirmed with NSW regarding to system upgrade )


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> I think , what you are talking is for 189 visa, 190 and 189 are not related in term of invitation . I guess. (we had a long discussion in this forum and somebody had already confirmed with NSW regarding to system upgrade )


Oh ok,
I am a new guy to the forum,So i dont know about this,
My apologies...


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

rohitk said:


> May be today is Monday, they could do batch processing tonight, Hope people will update us tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Hope for the best


I can see one approval today , please check the google spreadsheet.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> I can see one approval today , please check the google spreadsheet.


Yes, thanks for the info mate. 

Sharon : 30 Nov 
ACK 21-Feb-2013 
File no :12/32XX
Accountant


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yes, thanks for the info mate.
> 
> Sharon : 30 Nov
> ACK 21-Feb-2013
> ...


Thanks mate for posting it.

I guess the Nov applications have completed, and they have also started with Dec applications as some people have received outcome letters last week from Dec. applications.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Man.. I am 2nd week of Jan Applicant with ref- 13/11xx and I am just keeping fingers crossed. This wait time is really killing. I can understand the situation of DEC applicants.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

citylan said:


> Thanks mate for posting it.
> 
> I guess the Nov applications have completed, and they have also started with Dec applications as some people have received outcome letters last week from Dec. applications.


Not according to spreadsheet!!!! There are lots of nov applicants without approval!


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Not according to spreadsheet!!!! There are lots of nov applicants without approval!


can be those applicants didn't come back to this forum after receiving the invite. As you can see the trend that they have started with 30th Nov applications, so means all the ones who were earlier than this date have already been completed.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Man.. I am 2nd week of Jan Applicant with ref- 13/11xx and I am just keeping fingers crossed. This wait time is really killing. I can understand the situation of DEC applicants.



Gaurav, 
when did nsw received your doc ???


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Gaurav,
> when did nsw received your doc ???


8th Jan... And on 7th and 8th Jan, lot of Applications were received by them as they opened on 7th Jan after long holiday of Christmas and New Year..


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys....Just sopke to a lady at NSW office regarding my applications recd by NSW on 24th Nov.....she said they r currently processing 22nd, 23rd & 24th Nov applications.....so i should wait for a week or so for the outcome email.......


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi guys....Just sopke to a lady at NSW office regarding my applications recd by NSW on 24th Nov.....she said they r currently processing 22nd, 23rd & 24th Nov applications.....so i should wait for a week or so for the outcome email.......




Hi Raj,

Thanks for the update.

But if they are processing Nov 22,23rd and 24th, how come Nov 30 Guy got approval today?

And sharons docs were received on Nov 30th and acknowlegment on Feb 21st.

My docs reached NSW on Nov 26th, But i got my acknowledgement on Feb 28th


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> ...


whats you occupation mate ?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i got email fro NSW biz, stating that

we r unable to advice from july 13 which occupation is removed??


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi i got email fro NSW biz, stating that
> 
> we r unable to advice from july 13 which occupation is removed??


Hello Buddy

Can you pls elobrate what exactly you asked them ?


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

rohitk said:


> whats you occupation mate ?


S/W engg.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> I am planning to apply for PCC this week as it would take 15 days for it to be issued.


Well..I don't think it should take longer than a week in my case...as have not been to India since the last time got it done in June....just getting it done as vailidity is 6 months....and dont know If CO would ask for it or not? But ya..to be on safe side...its good to get it done soon..u never know how long it will take !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

citylan said:


> do you think one requires to apply for Indian PCC again if he has not visited India after the last PCC was completed?


 I posted this question before in this forum...no one was damn sure....I guess it all depends upon the CO...but I am not sure...wen i asked the Indian VFS customer care guys...they also told me its up to us.....the vailidity is 6 mnths only....logically if we have not been to india since the last time we got it done..we should not be asked to do it again...but lemme know mate if you have any updates on the same...thanks


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

citylan said:


> hey, i i think you should call them as i called them last wek and they said they are currently doing mid Dec applications. so yours is before that! i would suggest to chase up with them regarding your application since 16 weeks are over already.


Thanks for the update...but wen I spoke to Stephanie last week she said still finishing last week nov applications....wait another 3-4 weeks approx....so I dont know....lets c...as per excel...it looks like since 8-10 applicants from Nov waiting ....but i wd call them again tomorrw..thnks


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Dr.Oz said:


> Thanks for the update...but wen I spoke to Stephanie last week she said still finishing last week nov applications....wait another 3-4 weeks approx....so I dont know....lets c...as per excel...it looks like since 8-10 applicants from Nov waiting ....but i wd call them again tomorrw..thnks


I guess the working period for which NSW is processing is around 15 days window. So they are doing end of nov applications and early Dec. Its not like they have reached a specific date now.

Also there will always be expections like few ppl fom mid dec got approval but that those are one off's.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

citylan said:


> can be those applicants didn't come back to this forum after receiving the invite. As you can see the trend that they have started with 30th Nov applications, so means all the ones who were earlier than this date have already been completed.


Not neccessary. All depends on the specific Co. Some are apprarently processing quicker.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

*NSW Nomination Applications Closed for Subclass 190 Visas*

Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> Notice
> 2012-13 APPLICATIONS
> UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA
> 
> ...



Hi bubbe2005, 

we were missing you. Hows life after invitation ?? did you clicked that magic button ??


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> Notice
> 2012-13 APPLICATIONS
> UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA
> 
> ...


This was all the rage about 20 pages back


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> This was all the rage about 20 pages back


LOL oh my bad.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

This waiting is really killing me. They are still processing Nov end and early Dec applications. When will they finish Dec applications and Jan applications and approve Feb applications? Surely, by the time they reach mid or end of Jan applications, occupational ceiling would be reached.

I am giving up.....................:sad:


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

RAJ198021 said:


> Hi guys....Just sopke to a lady at NSW office regarding my applications recd by NSW on 24th Nov.....she said they r currently processing 22nd, 23rd & 24th Nov applications.....so i should wait for a week or so for the outcome email.......


i think they are finishing with end of Nov applications mainly as they have done the majority of 3rd week of Nov applications hopefully.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> ...


Maybe they are doing random processing, or it can be that they check their mails once a week so its all jumbled up when it comes for that week so maybe sharons one got priority if it was in that order. As when Aus post guy drops the mail and if they check it on a weekly basis they wont be arranging it according to each day it was received rather a whole pile of applications would be there, that's my guess.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi i got email fro NSW biz, stating that
> 
> we r unable to advice from july 13 which occupation is removed??


i think he might have asked whether his occupation would still be there or not.

mate, for 2013-14 occupations list, they have to wait for the Federal Budget to be released on 2nd week of May.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Well..I don't think it should take longer than a week in my case...as have not been to India since the last time got it done in June....just getting it done as vailidity is 6 months....and dont know If CO would ask for it or not? But ya..to be on safe side...its good to get it done soon..u never know how long it will take !


it takes 5 working days and around 2 days for processing. and i think the validity is 12months as i have received my 485 visa grant on Jan this year as i last time i got it done in May


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> I posted this question before in this forum...no one was damn sure....I guess it all depends upon the CO...but I am not sure...wen i asked the Indian VFS customer care guys...they also told me its up to us.....the vailidity is 6 mnths only....logically if we have not been to india since the last time we got it done..we should not be asked to do it again...but lemme know mate if you have any updates on the same...thanks


I think you can do one thing...see how it goes when you get allocated your CO..and if he doesnt ask you dont need it. like if he sees your Form 80 then he can realise that you havent been to india so you dont need it. moreoever they have all the info when you have been outside australia etc.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Thanks for the update...but wen I spoke to Stephanie last week she said still finishing last week nov applications....wait another 3-4 weeks approx....so I dont know....lets c...as per excel...it looks like since 8-10 applicants from Nov waiting ....but i wd call them again tomorrw..thnks


GUYS STEPHANIE HAS BEEN PROMOTED NOW! so she no longer answers the phone as i spoke to some other lady when i called.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Not neccessary. All depends on the specific Co. Some are apprarently processing quicker.


yeah but i think you should take the information on excel sheet to give you an idea of where NSW is at with regards to applications.


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

citylan said:


> If you are in Australia, Indian PCC takes around 7days in total, including 2days for postage as its through courier.


Hi Buddy,

Could you please inform, what is the procedure for PCC from Gurgaon.
Situation is : My wife went to China for 1 year on an official assignment, and my Visa consultant informed that I need to get the PCC done for your wife.
and I'm the primary applicant for visa.

Any information is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

citylan said:


> GUYS STEPHANIE HAS BEEN PROMOTED NOW! so she no longer answers the phone as i spoke to some other lady when i called.


Who told you that?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Aleck said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Could you please inform, what is the procedure for PCC from Gurgaon.
> Situation is : My wife went to China for 1 year on an official assignment, and my Visa consultant informed that I need to get the PCC done for your wife.
> ...


My Friend,
You and your wife have to get police clearance certificate from each country where you have stayed for more than 1 year if I am not mistaken. and for getting PCC in india you have to visit Passport website and fill in the PCC form and it will tell you what to do.
So if your wife has stayed more than 1 year in china you better check how to procure PCC from china or take help from someone in china using this forum.


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> My Friend,
> You and your wife have to get police clearance certificate from each country where you have stayed for more than 1 year if I am not mistaken. and for getting PCC in india you have to visit Passport website and fill in the PCC form and it will tell you what to do.
> So if your wife has stayed more than 1 year in china you better check how to procure PCC from china or take help from someone in china using this forum.


Thnx a Lot Gaurav.
I'm also looking for someone who can tell me the procedure or guide me to some weblink, I could follow.

However, I've sent a mail to Chinese embassy and asked for clarification.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Aleck said:


> Thnx a Lot Gaurav.
> I'm also looking for someone who can tell me the procedure or guide me to some weblink, I could follow.
> 
> However, I've sent a mail to Chinese embassy and asked for clarification.


check this link. It will clear your doubt.
POLICE CLEARANCES - Australian Embassy, China

or this link

http://indianconsulate.org.cn/page/display/9/103

or try this (but I am not sure whether this is good or not)
http://www.beijingesc.com/china-no-criminal-record-certificate-service-in-beijing.html

also check this
http://www.canadavisa.com/canada-im...e-clearance-from-shanghai-china-t45470.0.html
http://www.shanghaiexpat.com/phpbbforum/police-clearance-certificate-advice-needed-t87392.html


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> check this link. It will clear your doubt.
> POLICE CLEARANCES - Australian Embassy, China
> 
> or this link
> ...


Thnx Again Gaurav.
Much Appreciated !!!


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Anjana,
Any luck on your approval mail..


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi mates

I just got an acknowledgement mail for NSW SS from Stephanie. I had sent my docs on 8th Feb. Now what's next...please suggest. Can I start any other process in parallel now?

_Whizzard


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi mates
> 
> I just got an acknowledgement mail for NSW SS from Stephanie. I had sent my docs on 8th Feb. Now what's next...please suggest. Can I start any other process in parallel now?
> 
> _Whizzard


Hey,

Did you receive any file reference number? And how many weeks did they mention in the mail for the final outcome? Please update the excel and signature if possible.

And regarding the parallel process, as of now it is very difficult to predict how many weeks it would take for Feb applicatins to be approved. So better wait for few more weeks.

Cheers....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi mate, 
Do you got file number in that ack ?


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Anjana,
> Any luck on your approval mail..


no yaar.. mostly i will go mad by the time this approval comes


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> no yaar.. mostly i will go mad by the time this approval comes


3 guys are der in our XL (Bellala,intel,Samaloo) with acknowledgement on 27th Feb...so after that only i will get moslty....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any progress ??? Whats going on ??? 
I can see people are getting ack without file number but no approvals


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

My application was received there on 12th Feb and I just got an acknowledgement mail from [email protected] saying:



> This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 16 weeks from when we received your application. Please *do not* contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application.
> 
> For your reference, your application was received on the 12th of February. Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys, my application was recieved by nsw on 8th march I am still waiting for acknowledgement ...any quick guess how long will it take ...?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

They are yet to process Nov last week application.

So u can imagine.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

One approval today 

Hiren

Occupation :Analyst Programmer	
Date received :5-Dec-2012 
ACk :19-Mar-2013	
File no:	13/4XX	
Approved	16-Apr-2013

Congrats mate


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> One approval today
> 
> Hiren
> 
> ...


Ohh... Good :clap2:


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya... I can see....it will take long, but as they have stop accepting new application. I think I will get bit quicker than past to approve application ...I just want mine processed before 30 th of June...


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Looking at the trends.... u should get an acknowledgement within a month. ..


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for reply


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did you receive any file reference number? And how many weeks did they mention in the mail for the final outcome? Please update the excel and signature if possible.
> 
> ...


No nothing except following:

This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. *Please note that our processing time is up to*16 weeksfrom when we received your application. Pleasedo not*contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. **For your reference, your application was received on the 8th of February. Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you.*Thank you*Stephanie Potell*NSW Trade and Investment*Business Migration and Industry Skills*Level 48 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place *Sydney *NSW *2000*GPO Box 5477*Sydney *NSW *2001*9338 6692 (tp)*9338 6728 (fax)*[email protected]*www.business.nsw.gov.auThis message is intended for the addressee named and may contain confidential information. If you are not the intended recipient, please delete it and notify the sender. Views expressed in this message are those of the individual sender, and are not necessarily the views of their organisation.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

I rang them once and they told me I would get my ack in few weeks.....can't do anything then wait....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Rn2012 said:


> I rang them once and they told me I would get my ack in few weeks.....can't do anything then wait....



Hi Rn2012

Welcome to the waiting club


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

I did email them once and they never replied is that usual ....or just in my case


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there ,,,,,I am registered nurse with 55 points and I have applied on 8th march waiting for ack & approval.....such big waiting worse than india ....I can't believe


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

rohitk said:


> One approval today
> 
> Hiren
> 
> ...


congratsss...

but how come they are processing dec applications when last week nov ppl are still waiting


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's hard to answer but they haven't got any rythm going on to process aplication


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Thanks for reply


Weird. I sent my docs 4 days after you and got an ack saying processing time is up to 12 weeks. No file number and no date they said they received it.


----------



## amilcruise (Nov 2, 2012)

to all who recently received invitation, may I know what time you received your invitation email (Sydney Time)? Thanks!


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya bit weird but people who applied after 12 th march they all got generic email for their application whitin a day or two but people who applied before that like me still waiting for ack.....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Weird. I sent my docs 4 days after you and got an ack saying processing time is up to 12 weeks. No file number and no date they said they received it.


Ya bit weird but people who applied after 12 th march they all got generic email for their application whitin a day or two but people who applied before that like me still waiting for ack.....


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Ya bit weird but people who applied after 12 th march they all got generic email for their application whitin a day or two but people who applied before that like me still waiting for ack.....


I have argued on here that the generic one isnt worth all that much beyond the peace of mind of knowing that your documents arrived. Also, it's odd that for mid March they said 12 weeks and then a few weeks later they upped it to 16 weeks. Who knows, as you posted earlier no rythm to any of this. Hopefully you'll get a nice email with a file #!


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ya I understand at lest you know that they have recieved your application....but for me I don't know ...I got confirmation from post signed by one of nsw ss staff member... That's all...secondly they are very inconsistent with there processing .... So you will never know about your processing time until you get approval... Hey man I am all ready sick of this....


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Did anyone call NSW today? and what was their response?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Ya I understand at lest you know that they have recieved your application....but for me I don't know ...I got confirmation from post signed by one of nsw ss staff member... That's all...secondly they are very inconsistent with there processing .... So you will never know about your processing time until you get approval... Hey man I am all ready sick of this....


You're part of a big club that is!


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Man, it's my 17th week waiting since December. Tell me about sick of waiting, got over that phase months ago. LOL. Now I laugh at people complaining about waiting period.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you speak to them saying that its your 17th week and what was their response?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

didn't get the chance since been busy in the office. Im expecting to receive outcome in this week, if i don't i will call them monday next week


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

darecool said:


> Man, it's my 17th week waiting since December. Tell me about sick of waiting, got over that phase months ago. LOL. Now I laugh at people complaining about waiting period.



This is my 19th week.......


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> This is my 19th week.......


I really feel sorry for every one here and myself as well....wish this all drama will end soon.....what a Kiosk....


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Christmas vacation and easter holidays are the culprit for the delayed response. Might be so much frustrating. But just have patience. As it is said in Hindi "Delhi ab dur nahi" (destination is not far away). Hopefully all will get the invitations in 2 weeks time. :fingerscrossed:

My wishes with you all. :clap2:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmesh said:


> Christmas vacation and easter holidays are the culprit for the delayed response. Might be so much frustrating. But just have patience. As it is said in Hindi "Delhi ab dur nahi" (destination is not far away). Hopefully all will get the invitations in 2 weeks time. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> My wishes with you all. :clap2:


You should change that phrase to 'Australia ab dur nahi' lol


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol he is in Delhi and saying Delhi ab dur nahi!


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

rohitk said:


> One approval today
> 
> Hiren
> 
> ...


Good news...


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

i feel if you have applied as a software engineer code then you should get an outcome within 30th of April or else just forget about till till July 13..

For all the possibilities seiling will reach by 2nd of May..

Pray and hope for the best..

Iam dec10 applicant and wait continues ....


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> i feel if you have applied as a software engineer code then you should get an outcome within 30th of April or else just forget about till till July 13..
> 
> For all the possibilities seiling will reach by 2nd of May..
> 
> ...


How can you say that mate? Do you have some stats to share?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Done some analysis on this...

Pls wait and see..


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

Hesitating. After being invited last Friday, I still haven't lodge my visa


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Done some analysis on this...
> 
> Pls wait and see..


So do u think that if I got my SS acknowledgement today only... will I be able to get amy visa for sw engineer role or not this year?


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Done some analysis on this...
> 
> Pls wait and see..


called them up now..stepinie answered the call saying they are finalising Nov end applications now and i will get a reply shortly. (Nov 26th applicant) 

The same reply which she has been telling for 2 weeks......


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Did you ask her what she means by shortly? Like how many days or weeks more? Who is your CO?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am hearing the same news from past one month.. Finalisation of nov last week apps...


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

citylan said:


> Did you ask her what she means by shortly? Like how many days or weeks more? Who is your CO?


First she said, u will hear from us with in 1-2 weeks..then i said, this is my 19th week.u first said 12 weeks processing ,then it became 16, now is it 24 weeks i asked...for that she replied, noo u will hear frm us shortly...


Got acknowledgement from diana_moisa.


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> I am hearing the same news from past one month.. Finalisation of nov last week apps...



yes yes true. not understanding why r they taking this much time..

is it becoz more applicants are there from Nov last week?or they dont hav enough resources now ...no clue


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

did you try emailing diana directly? what was her response?
also, has your bank cheque been encashed?


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

citylan said:


> did you try emailing diana directly? what was her response?
> also, has your bank cheque been encashed?


yaa mailed her quite a number of times...even today..no reply from her side..

i have applied through an agent..will chk with him today abt bank cheque.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> did you try emailing diana directly? what was her response?
> also, has your bank cheque been encashed?


I have to say. My money order wasn't encased for a long time. I got the approval on the 25th of march but the money order was only encased on the 5th of April


----------



## amcasperforu (Apr 17, 2013)

This is really a test of patience  Still waiting for my approval. 

Received Docs by NSW: December 4, 2012
Received NSW ACK with File Number: February 19, 2013


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

^ who is your case officer and what is your file number?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> ^ who is your case officer and what is your file number?


Did you received file number citylan ?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

nope


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@rohit - do you i should call them again? i called them twice on monday this week though.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> nope


Have u tried calling them ? I know they will come up with the normal answer another 4 weeks, apparently they haven't send ack with file number after 7/8 Jan applicants


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> @rohit - do you i should call them again? i called them twice on monday this week though.


I did, they are coming up with the same answer, wait for another 4 weeks


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

but did you tell that, its the same thing you told me 4 weeks back? and what was their response to that then?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> but did you tell that, its the same thing you told me 4 weeks back? and what was their response to that then?



They are processing nov-dec applications, current process time is 16 weeks. Wait wait and wait.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

i will call them on friday this week again to see hows my application going.
NSW department reminds me of govt. departments in India, even though here people are not corrupt but the laziness factor is there in both the govt. departments. sigh!


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dear all,
I called nsw today to know the status for my dec 10 app. Got the usual answr of 2-4 weeks time to get outcome.

According to me it is an real concern for those applicants with occupation ceiling issue especially for soft enggrs. I conveyed the same to them but they clearly said they cant do anything to proritize those applications..


God help us....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> i will call them on friday this week again to see hows my application going.
> NSW department reminds me of govt. departments in India, even though here people are not corrupt but the laziness factor is there in both the govt. departments. sigh!



Nah Mate, you never now whats internally going on , they might be waiting for something .Don't loose hope we all will get it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok guys tell me this for my info... in case SS is approved but ceiling has been reached for my job code... will the SS be valid once next year quota comes up and I will be able to apply for 190 from that quota.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Ok guys tell me this for my info... in case SS is approved but ceiling has been reached for my job code... will the SS be valid once next year quota comes up and I will be able to apply for 190 from that quota.


SS will not be approved if your ceiling has been reached for your job code


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Guys, did anyone call NSW during the afternoon? I think one should call around 12-1pm as Stephanie goes for lunch that time I think, so you can talk to some other lady.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> Guys, did anyone call NSW during the afternoon? I think one should call around 12-1pm as Stephanie goes for lunch that time I think, so you can talk to some other lady.



Mate, there is no point calling them again and again, it wont make any difference as Stephanie or others will give you the same answer. Don't even think that, they are not processing. They must have got immense applications. 

Making call again and getting same answers is more frustrating, Trust me they are doing best they can. Its a government organisation and they do need skilled people. Its something there, that's the reason they are holding it . We have done best what we can do by applying. Rest leave it to them and on our luck. 

Again I am repeating it, its just a waiting game. We all will get it.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> SS will not be approved if your ceiling has been reached for your job code


Means all my money and time wasted?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

One more positive thing is, People are still getting ACk without file number.

Think in a way, if they are have reached full capacity , whats the point in acknowledging people ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> One more positive thing is, People are still getting ACk without file number.
> 
> Think in a way, if they are have reached full capacity , whats the point in acknowledging people ?


Hmmm... 
That's good thinking buddy. I second that


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Look guys I think we should stop calling them bcz it's not gonna help as it is going to make them more busy.... It is clear that they are going to process all aplication which they have received until 14th April ...just wait they are still sending acknowledgment for feb and march ....so once they finish they will be able to approve more application....


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

I second this. There is no point in calling them again..

Instead pray to God... And wait for positive result..


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

citylan said:


> Guys, did anyone call NSW during the afternoon? I think one should call around 12-1pm as Stephanie goes for lunch that time I think, so you can talk to some other lady.


Hi mate, if Stephanie is on break there is no backup to attend the call. It will keep on ringing n finally endup no answer. That's y if u call her also no use as the answer is same. So lets wait n hope for the best...


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Look guys I think we should stop calling them bcz it's not gonna help as it is going to make them more busy.... It is clear that they are going to process all aplication which they have received until 14th April ...just wait they are still sending acknowledgment for feb and march ....so once they finish they will be able to approve more application....


I guess how many more applications could have been approved without all the people calling them!!
STOP CALLING THEM PLEASE!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> I guess how many more applications could have been approved without all the people calling them!!
> STOP CALLING THEM PLEASE!!!


Any approvals today ???


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Any approvals today ???


:ranger: nope. and if any then the sheet will be updated. 
Life has become miserable for us. All we do is check and Blog in Expatforum. 
Then we pray to god.. And god is playing Lottery system with us. .."OK.. He has been praying a lot so I will give him SS this time and this guy is praying less so I will give him SS next year. And for these two guys I will do a Lottery system".


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

one approval today: 

Sees they are clearing the bottleneck now 

aprilcruise
Occupation:Software Engineer	
Date applied :26-Nov-2012	
ACk:	5-Mar-2013	
File number:12/31XX	
Approved	17-Apr-2013	

Anjana sathyan sure u r next or might be on the way check your email and so update us


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

That's good news..... I think we all should be fine......


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

There are two approvals today another one is readdy....look at excel ****......holly **** ....some thing is happening ....hope for the best.....can't wait...


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

rohitk said:


> one approval today:
> 
> Sees they are clearing the bottleneck now
> 
> ...


it has not yet reached..  sure will update you ppl.....


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> There are two approvals today another one is readdy....look at excel ****......holly **** ....some thing is happening ....hope for the best.....can't wait...



ooh is it..can u please publish their details..cant access spread sheet from office.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi guys, this was published today: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-16.4.13.pdf I guess it is only relevant for the rest of the year though.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

May I remind all of you again, please do not call them except you have a real urgent need to call. As you can see from all the recent calls, they are not prepared to divulge anymore information on the current pace of processing. They might be holding back your application or they might be slow, we really have no idea what is going on. 

What you need to do is listen to their advice, ask how long you have to wait and do please wait, even though it's been extended, please still do wait. They have made it clear, calling them will not help.


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi,

I've applied for NSW SS, and my applications reached NSW trade and investment on 11th March 2013.

I've come to see the following notice in the NSW webisite...

What does it mean?
Does my application be rejected by the NSW government?
Or do i need to reapply for the same?

Kindly Clarify...

=================================================================
Skilled nominated migration

Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.

=================================================================


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hi guys, this was published today: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-16.4.13.pdf I guess it is only relevant for the rest of the year though.



I just analyzed the previous SOL to yesterday SOL.
From the attached PDF, one can see the differences from last SOL which was updated on 6th Feb and Yesterday's SOL(updated on 16th April)

Good part is all occupations remains same for 190 VISA as far as IT is concerned. 

Adding to that they have newly added "Southern Inland" place to the list for below positions which is very good sign. 

ICT
---
1)Software Engineer
2)Developer programmer
3)Chief information officer

Business&Finance
---------------------
1)Management accountant
2)Taxation accountant

By looking at the new list, I assume that they are still in need of IT folks. Occupation Ceiling shouldn't be a blocking factor to all the IT aspirants.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for NSW SS, and my applications reached NSW trade and investment on 11th March 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi Senthil


As your docs reached well before the cut of date (11th April). It shouldn't be a problem, we are also almost in similar situation like you.

lets hope for the best :ranger:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> I just analyzed the previous SOL to yesterday SOL.
> From the attached PDF, one can see the differences from last SOL which was updated on 6th Feb and Yesterday's SOL(updated on 16th April)
> 
> Good part is all occupations remains same for 190 VISA as far as IT is concerned.
> ...


I guess the positives for those that made the cut off is that all professions are the same so we should be judged on those merits. I think it would be reassuring if we received the same for the 2013-14 year, just in case applications extend past the deadline.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all, do you think they might change their policies if they hear the Immigration Plan in May 2013. Would it impact the applications which would be processed during that time?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> Hi all, do you think they might change their policies if they hear the Immigration Plan in May 2013. Would it impact the applications which would be processed during that time?


Impossible to answer in my opinion. That being said, judging by the notice we received, you would HOPE they'd respect the applications made in the migration year per that migration years targets/needs.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I'm still here people!!!! I'm still alive lol
Having lodged the visa yet. Invite will expire June 20.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

did anybody notice? They changed the message in NSW State website. 

They removed the sentence *"Please note processing takes up to 12 weeks and applications may not be finalised in 2012-13."* from the actual message.

are they trying to communicate anything? any wild guess?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> did anybody notice? They changed the message in NSW State website.
> 
> ...


I guess it may take longer than 12 weeks right?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

It can also mean that they would finish all the applications by June end


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> It can also mean that they would finish all the applications by June end


I like your explanation more!


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Senthil
> 
> 
> As your docs reached well before the cut of date (11th April). It shouldn't be a problem, we are also almost in similar situation like you.
> ...


Thanks for the update pradinlr...
Keep waiting on this :ranger:


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

citylan said:


> It can also mean that they would finish all the applications by June end


That is the most likely explanation as far as I hope ;-)


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> I like your explanation more!


They have to, you know, 2012-13 applications shouldnt use any quotas in 13-14. If they cant finish the 12-13 applications before June 31st 2013, which means the rest of 12-13 applications will be counted in 13-14 finicial year. That is aganist DIAC or NSW goverment policy.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> They have to, you know, 2012-13 applications shouldnt use any quotas in 13-14. If they cant finish the 12-13 applications before June 31st 2013, which means the rest of 12-13 applications will be counted in 13-14 finicial year. That is aganist DIAC or NSW goverment policy.


Apologies I dont think I understand.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got all of my application docs for NSW State Sponsorship ready today.

Should I send the docs now (to get myself in the front of line after July 1st, taking risk that my occupation won't be removed from the list), or would still be better to wait July 1st and then send documents?

Please advise me.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Anjana sathyan 

Any update mate ???


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Ali33 said:


> Got all of my application docs for NSW State Sponsorship ready today.
> 
> Should I send the docs now (to get myself in the front of line after July 1st, taking risk that my occupation won't be removed from the list), or would still be better to wait July 1st and then send documents?
> 
> Please advise me.


Hi Ali,

I don't think , that they will entertain your application as the quota is full, and they have mentioned the same. So I would say, that better you wait for the new quota release. By the time you could go for IELTS once again.

Thanks,


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Anjana sathyan
> 
> Any update mate ???



not yet received Rohitk


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

rohitk said:


> SS will not be approved if your ceiling has been reached for your job code


What abt the fee.. will it be refunded?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

whizzard said:


> What abt the fee.. will it be refunded?


Aha... 

That is non refundable


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> not yet received Rohitk


that's really bad  

You must contact them. As I can see in excel sheet, people after you are getting approvals. 

Dr. OZ new approval today, he got it on 15th April. His date is 5-Dec-2012. Apparently, they are preferring onshore applicants.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> that's really bad
> 
> You must contact them. As I can see in excel sheet, people after you are getting approvals.
> 
> Dr. OZ new approval today, he got it on 15th April. His date is 5-Dec-2012. Apparently, they are preferring onshore applicants.



Hello? Please check details ...I have not got any approval yet....still waiting for file no. ...only got acknldgement on 19 march....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hello? Please check details ...I have not got any approval yet....still waiting for file no. ...only got acknldgement on 19 march....


According to sheet, you got approval. Strange . Somebody mess up the sheet


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> According to sheet, you got approval. Strange . Somebody mess up the sheet



Yes.....some one did...i just deleted that info against my name....maybe people up or down against my name were trying to update theirs....


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> According to sheet, you got approval. Strange . Somebody mess up the sheet


I will first update here rather than excel....wen if get it.....!! thats a promise!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

rohitk said:


> According to sheet, you got approval. Strange . Somebody mess up the sheet


In regards to file number, 

I called them today, apparently, they are not sending file number anymore. They will email you outcome and tax invoice together and processing period is 16 weeks. Strangely, Stephanie said they are processing JAN applications. I felt she was tired of answering question. Hence she randomly answered to date question.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> May I remind all of you again, please do not call them except you have a real urgent need to call. As you can see from all the recent calls, they are not prepared to divulge anymore information on the current pace of processing. They might be holding back your application or they might be slow, we really have no idea what is going on.
> 
> What you need to do is listen to their advice, ask how long you have to wait and do please wait, even though it's been extended, please still do wait. They have made it clear, calling them will not help.



exactly..Darecool.....just chill out people...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I called them too today and spoke to Stephanie saying that I have completed my 16 weeks already, and the email said that don't contact them before 12weeks. I am not sure what is taking them so long to process the applications. She said by 1st week of May, we can hear them regarding Jan applications.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

citylan said:


> I called them too today and spoke to Stephanie saying that I have completed my 16 weeks already, and the email said that don't contact them before 12weeks. I am not sure what is taking them so long to process the applications. She said by 1st week of May, we can hear them regarding Jan applications.


I guess you haven't completed 16 weeks have you ??


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys..
People are still waiting more than 19 weeks without any outcome..


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

I just written a mail to NSW about cap filling and i got the following reply

"
Dear Sir / madam,

I can notice that 75% occupations have already been filled for Software Engineers, 
so what will happen if I don't get an approval from NSW before it reaches the full cap?
Will my application be considered for next year quota?
"
And the reply is

"
Thank you for your query. 

_Please note the following arrangements in relation to applications for NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa.
· Existing applications: Any application that has already been received up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 and is currently being processed will continue to be processed.

· Processing time: Current processing time is 16 weeks from when we received an application. This is the estimated time-frame for a decision to be made on an application. Please note that we cannot advise on the status of your application during this processing period. 

· Additional documents: Please do not submit additional documents or your EOI number until you are invited to do so. If we require supporting material for your application, your assessing officer will contact you directly_
"


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like it is a std reply. They are not saying anything abt cap filling. They do not hv any control over cap . If the cap is filled they will send a negative outcome and say apply again next year...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Looks like it is a std reply. They are not saying anything abt cap filling. They do not hv any control over cap . If the cap is filled they will send a negative outcome and say apply again next year...




" Existing applications: Any application that has already been received up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. "

From the above statement i believe they are going to process all the applications till 11th April. 

Certainly they will have an eye on CAP. it they are not able to process the appl recvd in Dec and Jan months also due to CAP filling. why they will set the dead line as 11th April rather they would have put the dead line in Feb itself.

this is just my view buddies 

@ Vijay good post buddy :clap2:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any approvals today ???

Still processing nov end- dec applications?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

The same can be said to why did they keep extending their processing time progressively in the past 3 months. Obviously they don't have a very good calculation to their demand estimation. I think they havent made a decision as to how to treat the current applications (as to reject or roll over to next year). 

Obviously, rolling over seems to be more logical because they will still be accepting applications by the start of 2013, so it is silly to reject current applications now. But as to whether there is the need to increase the criteria and whether current applications will be honoured with 2012 criteria or to keep up with 2013 criteria. It would have been entirely different issue.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> The same can be said to why did they keep extending their processing time progressively in the past 3 months. Obviously they don't have a very good calculation to their demand estimation. I think they havent made a decision as to how to treat the current applications (as to reject or roll over to next year).
> 
> Obviously, rolling over seems to be more logical because they will still be accepting applications by the start of 2013, so it is silly to reject current applications now. But as to whether there is the need to increase the criteria and whether current applications will be honoured with 2012 criteria or to keep up with 2013 criteria. It would have been entirely different issue.


Hey man, I agree 100% they would roll them over; your second point - thats what gets me worried. I have to believe that if it drags into July for people who applied pre April 11 surely they must honor the 2012-13 conditions/codes? The language in the notice suggests this but I guess until we see the next years codes/get confirmation then we're just torturing ourselves speculating.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> In regards to file number,
> 
> I called them today, apparently, they are not sending file number anymore. They will email you outcome and tax invoice together and processing period is 16 weeks. Strangely, Stephanie said they are processing JAN applications. I felt she was tired of answering question. Hence she randomly answered to date question.


i dnt knw abt that all i know is that its just been four weeks since i got my acknldgmnt letter.no point calling them as they said to keep waiting until 8 more y


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hurrrayyy... A great sigh of relief... For alll software engineers who are feared of ceiling....

As per the latest data updated on April 1st.. We still have 989 positions open... So even if you receive outcome by end of May you still have a chance to get invited..

Praise the lord...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Hurrrayyy... A great sigh of relief... For alll software engineers who are feared of ceiling....
> 
> As per the latest data updated on April 1st.. We still have 989 positions open... So even if you receive outcome by end of May you still have a chance to get invited..
> 
> Praise the lord...


where you found this update buddy?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Skill select. Just got updated while ago...

Cheers...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Skill select. Just got updated while ago...
> 
> Cheers...


Hmm... yeah


Software and Applications Programmers (4171 of 5160)
989 positions open :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Hurrrayyy... A great sigh of relief... For alll software engineers who are feared of ceiling....
> 
> As per the latest data updated on April 1st.. We still have 989 positions open... So even if you receive outcome by end of May you still have a chance to get invited..
> 
> Praise the lord...


Hi Jose,

i got your point. But what makes me worried is, there is around 300 invites have been issues since last invitation round. Now we are left with 989 and again on 22nd April DIAC will conduct one more invitation round and also in 1st of may as well.
More over the point we need to note is NSW is not the only state nominates people, there are other states as well.

So i am just keeping my fingers crossed!
Lets hope for the best1


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

What do you think guys from that ?? we will get an invitation in time or not ??


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes you are right. So if you get an invite atleast before 2nd invitation round in May, then you are in safe zone..


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Yes you are right. So if you get an invite atleast before 2nd invitation round in May, then you are in safe zone..


Yes, that would be around mid of may. So another 3-4 weeks from now!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Yes you are right. So if you get an invite atleast before 2nd invitation round in May, then you are in safe zone..



Last time in 1st week of Feb when they updated OC there were around 1500 plus positions. Now today we are with 989 positions. 

means For Feb and March months, they have given 500-600 positions.

today is 18thApril, already 20 days over in April. even if we take out 150 positions from 989. we are left with 800 plus positions. 

800 positions for April, May and June months 

lets hope for the best ... wish everyone on this forum dreams come true very soon :ranger:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

That means around Jan end applicants are safe prior NSW are following 16 weeks timeframe ??


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

294 invitations in march form nsw for 190 , why very less invitations ??


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Its not only Jan Applicants(as I am a 8th Jan Applicant). But Hopes of all others have been kept alive by NSW department by saying they will process till 11 April . And hopefully they will keep their words. So Keep the faith and pray.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> 294 invitations in march form nsw for 190 , why very less invitations ??


They only want the best and Experienced to come to NSW as NSW is already crowded(Thats what I think friend). Thats the reason they give less invitations.

one of my friend in adelaide told me that an HDFFC bank area manager came there as business analyst. He used to have more than 100 person reporting to him in india.
Now that person is cutting chickens. No laughing matter but in some states there is no requirement of business analyst or some jobs like this but still they invite people for such kind of jobs and once in that state, we guys will be stuck doing odd jobs.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> They only want the best and Experienced to come to NSW as NSW is already crowded. Thats the reason they give less invitations.


True, but apparently they have given invitation for 0 experience onshore people.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

But those people might have contributed to NSW, for eg. Abhishek - he has offer from NSW Health in Orange. That tells me something why he was chosen and his application processed so fast.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> They only want the best and Experienced to come to NSW as NSW is already crowded(Thats what I think friend). Thats the reason they give less invitations.
> 
> one of my friend in adelaide told me that an HDFFC bank area manager came there as business analyst. He used to have more than 100 person reporting to him in india.
> Now that person is cutting chickens. No laughing matter but in some states there is no requirement of business analyst or some jobs like this but still they invite people for such kind of jobs and once in that state, we guys will be stuck doing odd jobs.


Respectfully disagree man. If you meet the requirements and applied on time I don't think they prioritise one over the other. It's not really fair is it? I have 8 years work experience, 5+ relevant, BSc degree from a UK university but I dont think that means they will take me over someone with no work experience as that person also has the potential to contribute greatly. Nor do I think they will take someone with 13 years experience over me.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

citylan said:


> But those people might have contributed to NSW, for eg. Abhishek - he has offer from NSW Health in Orange. That tells me something why he was chosen and his application processed so fast.


if you can tell the reason , its ok. However I think they also check the probability of a person coming to NSW and getting a job and then contributing to society by paying taxes. After all everything in the developed countries is about contributing to society. They hate if a person doesn't get a job and tries to live on their social security money. So I think its all about our experience and their probability about us getting a job. :ranger:


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> if you can tell the reason , its ok. However I think they also check the probability of a person coming to NSW and getting a job and then contributing to society by paying taxes. After all everything in the developed countries is about contributing to society. They hate if a person doesn't get a job and tries to live on their social security money. So I think its all about our experience and their probability about us getting a job. :ranger:


In his case, cant you see the reason behind it. He is directly contributing to NSW Health as Health is one of the important sectors which is under-staff at the moment in Australia. Secondly, he is happy to work in regional area Orange. Obviously NSW would prioritise him over anyone else.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Respectfully disagree man. If you meet the requirements and applied on time I don't think they prioritise one over the other. It's not really fair is it? I have 8 years work experience, 5+ relevant, BSc degree from a UK university but I dont think that means they will take me over someone with no work experience as that person also has the potential to contribute greatly. Nor do I think they will take someone with 13 years experience over me.


No problem. you can be right also but what I have read in nsw sites is they look for Experienced persons. I might be wrong.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> In his case, cant you see the reason behind it. He is directly contributing to NSW Health as Health is one of the important sectors which is under-staff at the moment in Australia. Secondly, he is happy to work in regional area Orange. Obviously NSW would prioritise him over anyone else.


Guys it is write if you are registered nurse and you want 489 visa and you can score 60 points including 10 points of regional sponsorship they will give you approval straight away.... I have already 489 invitation but I am living in Sydney and working in hospital as RN I want 190visa so I can live in Sydney ....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> if you can tell the reason , its ok. However I think they also check the probability of a person coming to NSW and getting a job and then contributing to society by paying taxes. After all everything in the developed countries is about contributing to society. They hate if a person doesn't get a job and tries to live on their social security money. So I think its all about our experience and their probability about us getting a job. :ranger:


I don't think so this is the case because I am registered nurse with Australian degree and full time permanent job as RN in Sydney's biggest hospital, where they are always short of RNS.... I have applied on 8 th of march and still waiting....so....


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> I don't think so this is the case because I am registered nurse with Australian degree and full time permanent job as RN in Sydney's biggest hospital, where they are always short of RNS.... I have applied on 8 th of march and still waiting....so....


See in your case, you already are working there and have a AUS degree. you definitely will get 190 or even employer sponsored as you are contributing to society and have experience and they have lot of requirement for nurses and so you don't have to worry.. its all about what set of requirements they check before granting sponsorship.
In your case, you can ask your application to be given priority like that biomedical engineer who got his application prioritized.
Good Luck.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> I don't think so this is the case because I am registered nurse with Australian degree and full time permanent job as RN in Sydney's biggest hospital, where they are always short of RNS.... I have applied on 8 th of march and still waiting....so....


you have send your application on 8th of March. They haven't even opened your application yet. Call and tell them and they will definitely prioritize it.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone got ack.. Or approval today


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

I send my doc in mid feb ans still not get any ack.., what are the chances.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I send my doc in mid feb ans still not get any ack.., what are the chances.


U should be getting acknowledgement by next Monday.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> you have send your application on 8th of March. They haven't even opened yoplication yet. Call and tell them and they will definitely prioritize it.


I did email them twice but the are replying as usual the processing time is 16 weeks and I should wait for few weeks for acknowledgement ....but if abhi can let me know what did he do to priotiries his application I can try it....secondly I have got 489 already ...but I want 190...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rn2012 said:


> I don't think so this is the case because I am registered nurse with Australian degree and full time permanent job as RN in Sydney's biggest hospital, where they are always short of RNS.... I have applied on 8 th of march and still waiting....so....


Hey dude
Yeah there is a huge shortage of registered nurses which is evident from the occupation ceiling. It took exactly one month for me to get my approval, it may not be the case for everyone. I'd say give it two or three more weeks and give them a call and ask them if they can prioritise your application on the basis of your job. Because you are already in the system, there is a very high chance that they will consider your case. In any case even if your approval does take a while, you can rest assured that the processing time for your permanent 190 would be heaps shorter, as you have already submitted everything to get your 489 and they dont need to bother looking through your documents again. This happened with that Sri Lankan guy, Harshij. He got invited for 190 while he was on 489 and got his PR within 18 days
Hope this helps you out


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

whizzard said:


> U should be getting acknowledgement by next Monday.


And what are the cahnces of getting approval


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I got my PCC today,
The PCC is valid for 6 months and it took 4 hours for me to get it.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey dude
> Yeah there is a huge shortage of registered nurses which is evident from the occupation ceiling. It took exactly one month for me to get my approval, it may not be the case for everyone. I'd say give it two or three more weeks and give them a call and ask them if they can prioritise your application on the basis of your job. Because you are already in the system, there is a very high chance that they will consider your case. In any case even if your approval does take a while, you can rest assured that the processing time for your permanent 190 would be heaps shorter, as you have already submitted everything to get your 489 and they dont need to bother looking through your documents again. This happened with that Sri Lankan guy, Harshij. He got invited for 190 while he was on 489 and got his PR within 18 days
> Hope this helps you out


Thanks for your prompt reply Abhi....I will wait two more weeks then I will call them or wait for acknowledgment to come then call them....any way did you call them or email them to ask to priotiese your application....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Rn2012 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply Abhi....I will wait two more weeks then I will call them or wait for acknowledgment to come then call them....any way did you call them or email them to ask to priotiese your application....


Anytime dude.. yeah wait for two more weeks and then give them a call. I sent Beth an email (I also attached my job offer letter along with the email) asking if they can prioritise my application in light of my circumstances. Although she sent me a denial letter straightaway, she emailed Andrew O'Donaghoe internally to have a look into my case. Atleast this is what Andrew told me.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Anytime dude.. yeah wait for two more weeks and then give them a call. I sent Beth an email (I also attached my job offer letter along with the email) asking if they can prioritise my application in light of my circumstances. Although she sent me a denial letter straightaway, she emailed Andrew O'Donaghoe internally to have a look into my case. Atleast this is what Andrew told me.


Is Andrew a CO? Can I ask them to get me out of a potentially wet and miserable UK summer by prioritising my case?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Is Andrew a CO? Can I ask them to get me out of a potentially wet and miserable UK summer by prioritising my case?


I dont know if Andrew is a CO or not. But I didnt receive my approval from him. My CO was Maria Estrada. Ha ha mate I dont think that's an appropriate circumstance for prioritization. But what the heck, give it a go, if you dont try you dont know


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

One approval today 
Harish
Analyst Programmer
4th dec 2012 file no :13/4** onshore 0 exp


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

4 december application??!!

God I will soon die of exhaustion. Why is the rate 1 person per day -.-


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

darecool said:


> 4 december application??!!
> 
> God I will soon die of exhaustion. Why is the rate 1 person per day -.-


man you are already in sydney. you cannot die of Exhaustion. But you can die of over celebration in Sydney .
Keep celebrating and wait for your application to be processed.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

What do u really celebrate everyday? It's not all fun and merry here u know. Most of the time would be mundane working life, except for the ease and convenient life of course.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to get some advice. My friend has got WA state sponsorship today. I was wondering should he wait for the news about Migration Plan which would be announced on 14th May 2013, or should he just lodge his state sponsorship. Cos he has 60 days for the invitation in which he can decide.


Thanks for your suggestions


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

If in his situation, he has higher bargaining power such as having 65points and over in which cases he could apply for independent pr 189 without the restriction of living in a particular state, he can wait and see for next migration plan. However if he literally only has 60pts including xtra points from nomination, next migration plan would either be the same or increased to higher caliber. But having said that, he could literally wait 60days to assess the situation, he would still be able to apply for pr within that period if there's no urgency to come to oz. 

All the talk about lowering the point to 55 is highly unlikely BASED on previous statistics, it has been an increasing fashion since the past 7-8 years. But truly the case from 2011 has been the toughest it has ever been, so perhaps there might be a chance that they are not receiving enough migrants and they need alot of people, so who know....


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> I got my PCC today,
> The PCC is valid for 6 months and it took 4 hours for me to get it.


really? how come so fast..u talking abt indian police check? my husband passport getting expired in august this yr..do u think they can do pcc first or i think we have to get it renewd first.Hope Co dsnt ask for pcc this time .anyways are u in sydney


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

darecool said:


> If in his situation, he has higher bargaining power such as having 65points and over in which cases he could apply for independent pr 189 without the restriction of living in a particular state, he can wait and see for next migration plan. However if he literally only has 60pts including xtra points from nomination, next migration plan would either be the same or increased to higher caliber. But having said that, he could literally wait 60days to assess the situation, he would still be able to apply for pr within that period if there's no urgency to come to oz.
> 
> All the talk about lowering the point to 55 is highly unlikely BASED on previous statistics, it has been an increasing fashion since the past 7-8 years. But truly the case from 2011 has been the toughest it has ever been, so perhaps there might be a chance that they are not receiving enough migrants and they need alot of people, so who know....


He is already in Australia and has currently 55 points (includes points for IELTS 7.0) without state sponsorship. So if Aus Immigration reduces the points to 55 for 189 visa then he can apply through that. What do you think , so he wait for 14th May?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

What Will happen on 14 may??


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> What Will happen on 14 may??


Federal Budget, so Migration Plan for 2013-14 would be announced.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

So Will other States Close SS before that date??


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to get some advice. My friend has got WA state sponsorship today. I was wondering should he wait for the news about Migration Plan which would be announced on 14th May 2013, or should he just lodge his state sponsorship. Cos he has 60 days for the invitation in which he can decide.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions


From my understanding of your question here, he's already got the skillselect invite yeah? In that case I'd strongly urge him to lodge the visa application ASAP. He's got the invite so his visa will be processed by DIAC for sure regardless of the occupation ceiling at the time when he's allotted a CO. If I were him, I'd lodge my visa application immediately and not gamble on my chances for the 189 in the next fiscal year. After all a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Catch my drift?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> So Will other States Close SS before that date??


mate that's now what im asking

no, other states wont close SS before that date. but the news would come on that date about plans to be implemented on 1st July 2013


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> mate that's now what im asking
> 
> no, other states wont close SS before that date. but the news would come on that date about plans to be implemented on 1st July 2013


Aren't we all worried about what may happen in the next year? I am for mroe code (despite less than 5% take up on it). I would personally go with what is there for me now.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> mate that's now what im asking
> 
> no, other states wont close SS before that date. but the news would come on that date about plans to be implemented on 1st July 2013


But seriously why'd be wait for 189? 190 gives you the same benefits and if you qualify for it then why not just go with it?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> From my understanding of your question here, he's already got the skillselect invite yeah? In that case I'd strongly urge him to lodge the visa application ASAP. He's got the invite so his visa will be processed by DIAC for sure regardless of the occupation ceiling at the time when he's allotted a CO. If I were him, I'd lodge my visa application immediately and not gamble on my chances for the 189 in the next fiscal year. After all a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Catch my drift?


yeah true, i get that. but the invitation cant be taken out now by WA, so he has nothing to loose here . like he still would have 2 options to choose from. what do you suggest like waiting till 14th May would be a good idea. Cos the thing is with SS you are restricted to one state and means you cant work interstate, which is a big hinderance sometimes. so that way 189 is better, so if they change the rules and make it to 55 points then it might work for him. what do you say?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Aren't we all worried about what may happen in the next year? I am for mroe code (despite less than 5% take up on it). I would personally go with what is there for me now.


he is not worried about occupation ceilings etc cos his occupation (Electrical Engineer) is in demand in Australia, so in the next fiscal year also they would have them as good number of quota allocated for it.

He needs to work in WA for 1 year and then he can apply for his citizenship, but still with the economy how its going worldwide, limiting yourself to one state would be too restrictive. for eg some companies give you a good offer and its interstate, then you cant take it, so it might have some impact on your career.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> yeah true, i get that. but the invitation cant be taken out now by WA, so he has nothing to loose here . like he still would have 2 options to choose from. what do you suggest like waiting till 14th May would be a good idea. Cos the thing is with SS you are restricted to one state and means you cant work interstate, which is a big hinderance sometimes. so that way 189 is better, so if they change the rules and make it to 55 points then it might work for him. what do you say?


Fair enough. But I highly doubt that they would reduce the passmark to 55. Well this pretty much means that anyone over 25 with a bachelors and a relatively easy to get proficient level of English (i.e. 7 in all modules) would qualify for PR. That'd be too easy and it would be extremely hard for them to regulate the numbers that way.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> he is not worried about occupation ceilings etc cos his occupation (Electrical Engineer) is in demand in Australia, so in the next fiscal year also they would have them as good number of quota allocated for it.
> 
> He needs to work in WA for 1 year and then he can apply for his citizenship, but still with the economy how its going worldwide, limiting yourself to one state would be too restrictive. for eg some companies give you a good offer and its interstate, then you cant take it, so it might have some impact on your career.


Correct me if I'm wrong but he'd have to have a job offer to qualify for WASS in the first place.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Fair enough. But I highly doubt that they would reduce the passmark to 55. Well this pretty much means that anyone over 25 with a bachelors and a relatively easy to get proficient level of English (i.e. 7 in all modules) would qualify for PR. That'd be too easy and it would be extremely hard for them to regulate the numbers that way.


actually you have a very good point, dude.

then it would actually mean that all the university students who did their education in Australia would be eligible. cos if they plan to increase the points for Australian qualifications by 5 more, they would make many people eligible.
i dont think they would reduce it to 55 points cos then people from around the world would be eligible and they would apply, thats not what they want. so they would try to put some limit though in their new Migration Plan.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but he'd have to have a job offer to qualify for WASS in the first place.


yes, he does have a job offer but what he told me that the company he is working for, he is not really enjoying that role so it cant be that long term. 

so he can either get another job and show it to WA if they need it which would be for 12months. that's not a problem here.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> actually you have a very good point, dude.
> 
> then it would actually mean that all the university students who did their education in Australia would be eligible. cos if they plan to increase the points for Australian qualifications by 5 more, they would make many people eligible.
> i dont think they would reduce it to 55 points cos then people from around the world would be eligible and they would apply, thats not what they want. so they would try to put some limit though in their new Migration Plan.


That might be the case... in order to boost up the 'dying' Australian International Education Industry, they might give 5 extra points for students completing their education here in an occupation on the SOL 1.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> yes, he does have a job offer but what he told me that the company he is working for, he is not really enjoying that role so it cant be that long term.
> 
> so he can either get another job and show it to WA if they need it which would be for 12months. that's not a problem here.


Man 1 year isnt long.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Man 1 year isnt long.


yeah true. but for a graduate, its like a first step in his career, so if he restricts himself to one place, might be for his career it would work or it wont work


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah I guess..


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Fair enough. But I highly doubt that they would reduce the passmark to 55. Well this pretty much means that anyone over 25 with a bachelors and a relatively easy to get proficient level of English (i.e. 7 in all modules) would qualify for PR. That'd be too easy and it would be extremely hard for them to regulate the numbers that way.


Hey Dude, trust me, i finished my degree in Au. Most of bachelors graduates here are around 22-23 years-old, just minority will be over 25.

But i do agree with that, there is only small possibility that the passmark will be reduced to 55 points..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah Abhishek, most of the Engineering graduates are like 22-23 years or some around 20/21 yrs old too (those who did Accounting/3 years degree)

yeah i also think that there is very low probability that they would reduce the points to 55, cos then it would be overflow of applicants and they would fill the spots too easily.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

The occupation cieling info has been updated:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Hey Dude, trust me, i finished my degree in Au. Most of bachelors graduates here are around 22-23 years-old, just minority will be over 25.
> 
> But i do agree with that, there is only small possibility that the passmark will be reduced to 55 points..


No i mean to get 55 points you just need a valid skills assessment by one of the societies, such as EA, ACS, CPA along with a valid bachelors degree (can be from anywhere in the world), (age either between 25 and 32) or (between 18-24 with 3 years exp. or a wife/husband) and a proficient english score of 7 in all modules. Its pretty easy to get all of these.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

The figure need to be verified.
State Sponsorships 2012/13 - Number available vs Number issues (currently) 

But it shows that different State Sponsorships 2012/13 - Number available vs Number issued (up to Dec 2012)

WA - 3,850/1,283
VIC - 3,700/414
NSW - 2,600/228
SA - 2,400/750
QLD - 1,850/36
ACT - 1,100/178
NT - 600/66
TAS - 150/16

TOTAL - 16,250/2,971

According to the lastest report from DAIC,

NSW only issued 1099 by April 1st 2013, it still has 1500 place, if the figure here is ture.

The figure looks trustable for me, but only thing i doubt is that howcome the ACT will have 1100 place under such small population ...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> No i mean to get 55 points you just need a valid skills assessment by one of the societies, such as EA, ACS, CPA along with a valid bachelors degree (can be from anywhere in the world), (age either between 25 and 32) or (between 18-24 with 3 years exp. or a wife/husband) and a proficient english score of 7 in all modules. Its pretty easy to get all of these.


dude, srslly who has a wife when he is just 23 years old. lol

so whats most of the undergraduate have according to the points is basically undergraduate degree (and no, not from anywhere in the world, but from Australia since the Australian education points are counted). and age is is between 21-23 years and they score 7 in all modules. so thats how 55 they get.
those above 25, are usually postgraduates, not undergraduates.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

citylan said:


> dude, srslly who has a wife when he is just 23 years old. lol
> 
> so whats most of the undergraduate have according to the points is basically undergraduate degree (and no, not from anywhere in the world, but from Australia since the Australian education points are counted). and age is is between 21-23 years and they score 7 in all modules. so thats how 55 they get.
> those above 25, are usually postgraduates, not undergraduates.


Are you sure that only Australian education points are counted?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> dude, srslly who has a wife when he is just 23 years old. lol
> 
> so whats most of the undergraduate have according to the points is basically undergraduate degree (and no, not from anywhere in the world, but from Australia since the Australian education points are counted). and age is is between 21-23 years and they score 7 in all modules. so thats how 55 they get.
> those above 25, are usually postgraduates, not undergraduates.


Ha ha you'd be surprised at how many people actually get married before 25. It's a pretty common thing around the world especially in the middle eastern countries, just not in India. 
Alright lemme crunch in the numbers
1) Age = 25 (18-24yo or 33-39yo) and 30 (if you are between 25 and 32). Even if you dont get married before 25, you can bet your sorry arse that you'd be married before 39 lol.
2) Qual = 15 for Bachelors and 20 for Masters. Can be from any XYZ country in the world doesnt have to be Aussieland. Just has to be assessed as valid by one of the Australian Societies and you are good to go.
3) IELTS = 10 (for Proficient English)
4) Partner = 5 points

Summing all the numbers up you get 55points


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha you'd be surprised at how many people actually get married before 25. It's a pretty common thing around the world especially in the middle eastern countries, just not in India.
> Alright lemme crunch in the numbers
> 1) Age = 25 (18-24yo or 33-39yo) and 30 (if you are between 25 and 32). Even if you dont get married before 25, you can bet your sorry arse that you'd be married before 39 lol.
> 2) Qual = 15 for Bachelors and 20 for Masters. Can be from any XYZ country in the world doesnt have to be Aussieland. Just has to be assessed as valid by one of the Australian Societies and you are good to go.
> ...


That is the right calculation


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Are you sure that only Australian education points are counted?


you cant get that extra 5 points if your studies were not from Australia. so basically an undergraduate gets 15 for his bachelor + 5 for he did his studies in Australia/he studied for more than 2 years.

so if you didnt do any studies in Australia and you are graduate with 0 experience, you would have 50 points in this current system, considering your English is good and you can score 7 points in all bands in IELTS


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> you cant get that extra 5 points if your studies were not from Australia. so basically an undergraduate gets 15 for his bachelor + 5 for he did his studies in Australia/he studied for more than 2 years.
> 
> so if you didnt do any studies in Australia and you are graduate with 0 experience, you would have 50 points in this current system, considering your English is good and you can score 7 points in all bands in IELTS


Considering how common it is for us indians to get automatically placed after uni in India, getting 3 years of work exp should be a piece of cake. Not to mention, our age might cross the 25 threshold in the meantime and you get 5 extra points on that basis. so there you go. you can get 60 on the dot. without earning an aussie qual at all.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Considering how common it is for us indians to get automatically placed after uni in India, getting 3 years of work exp should be a piece of cake. Not to mention, our age might cross the 25 threshold in the meantime and you get 5 extra points on that basis. so there you go. you can get 60 on the dot. without earning an aussie qual at all.


Umm...I thought we were talking about Undergraduates who studied in Australia, mate.

I guess you confuse 2 issues simultaneously sometimes.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha you'd be surprised at how many people actually get married before 25. It's a pretty common thing around the world especially in the middle eastern countries, just not in India.
> Alright lemme crunch in the numbers
> 1) Age = 25 (18-24yo or 33-39yo) and 30 (if you are between 25 and 32). Even if you dont get married before 25, you can bet your sorry arse that you'd be married before 39 lol.
> 2) Qual = 15 for Bachelors and 20 for Masters. Can be from any XYZ country in the world doesnt have to be Aussieland. Just has to be assessed as valid by one of the Australian Societies and you are good to go.
> ...


and didnt you do your Qualifications from Australia, arent you being Hypocrite now?

And since you would soon get PR and hopefully next year citizenship as well, I think you should be loyal towards Aus. more rather than comparing it with India all the time, its my personal view cos at the end of the day you are paying your taxes to Australian government and if you retire here the same govt would give your benefits not Indian government. So I think you need to show some loyality based on your changing situation which is now compared to what it was few years back when you were without PR.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha you'd be surprised at how many people actually get married before 25. It's a pretty common thing around the world especially in the middle eastern countries, just not in India.
> Alright lemme crunch in the numbers
> 1) Age = 25 (18-24yo or 33-39yo) and 30 (if you are between 25 and 32). Even if you dont get married before 25, you can bet your sorry arse that you'd be married before 39 lol.
> 2) Qual = 15 for Bachelors and 20 for Masters. Can be from any XYZ country in the world doesnt have to be Aussieland. Just has to be assessed as valid by one of the Australian Societies and you are good to go.
> ...


Abhishek - can we concentrate on undergraduates for the time being, without any partner and just Bachelors degree from Australia?


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Is Andrew a CO? Can I ask them to get me out of a potentially wet and miserable UK summer by prioritising my case?



Hello Robert, on what date your docs reached there? and where you live in Uk? i have also applied for NSW SS and my docs reached at their office on 11th feb. i got acknowledgement without file no. please share your thoughts.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Robert, on what date your docs reached there? and where you live in Uk? i have also applied for NSW SS and my docs reached at their office on 11th feb. i got acknowledgement without file no. please share your thoughts.


Should all be in my signature friend! Reached march 12/13 acknowledged march 15.


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

Can someone please let me know where is the option to update my signature?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys 
see this April 1st results are updated and
No of invitation by states also updated. 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 April 2013 Results


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

AnkurUk said:


> Can someone please let me know where is the option to update my signature?


go to your profile-->customize profile--->under settings & options Edit signature


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Occupation celings are also updated
SkillSelect


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Can someone repost the tracker link for NSw


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> and didnt you do your Qualifications from Australia, arent you being Hypocrite now?
> 
> And since you would soon get PR and hopefully next year citizenship as well, I think you should be loyal towards Aus. more rather than comparing it with India all the time, its my personal view cos at the end of the day you are paying your taxes to Australian government and if you retire here the same govt would give your benefits not Indian government. So I think you need to show some loyality based on your changing situation which is now compared to what it was few years back when you were without PR.


Ha ha bro. This is not about loyalty towards any country dude. I was just stating the facts. Was just trying to make my point that you can get 55 points easily regardless of your qualification (of course it has to be a professional one lol) and where you do it. I'm not comparing Australia to any country. Dude there are innumerable reasons as to why I want to stay in this country. My personal view is that this country and the people are amazing to say the least. Whenever anyone of my friends or families back in India wants to go USA or UK to either work or do further studies, I always tell them to look at their east before they go west.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> Abhishek - can we concentrate on undergraduates for the time being, without any partner and just Bachelors degree from Australia?


As you can imagine, applying for settlement in australia is a process akin to applying for a job. As in employers think, "what can this graduate bring to our company, he has a bachelors, has good command of English and is young so he can train harder, big deal what does he have that most other people don't". What sets you apart from other people. If you have completed your education here in australia then it would be evident to the employers that you understand the work culture here and since you are a product of an Australian university, they'd automatically assume that you'd be able to assimilate and contribute to the company better than someone who is not.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> As you can imagine, applying for settlement in australia is a process akin to applying for a job. As in employers think, "what can this graduate bring to our company, he has a bachelors, has good command of English and is young so he can train harder, big deal what does he have that most other people don't". What sets you apart from other people. If you have completed your education here in australia then it would be evident to the employers that you understand the work culture here and since you are a product of an Australian university, they'd automatically assume that you'd be able to assimilate and contribute to the company better than someone who is not.


indeed very true dude. from a company's point of view, an Australian graduate would be much preferred than local, since he has lived in Australia and knows the work style and lifestyle in general than someone from a foreign country.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

One more approval for yesterday check excel plz..... But no acknowledgment ....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys, 
looking at the current approvals, do you thing NSW are prioritizing onshore applications ??


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> One more approval for yesterday check excel plz..... But no acknowledgment ....




Can you please publish the details for sday's approval?

Rang them today again..same reply..You will hear from us shortly...i told her, i am fed up of checking mails..he laughed and said you will get soon....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> Can you please publish the details for sday's approval?
> 
> Rang them today again..same reply..You will hear from us shortly...i told her, i am fed up of checking mails..he laughed and said you will get soon....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

One approval today.......


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> One approval today.......




Dear Rn2012,

i cant access spread sheet from Office. It is blocked. Can you please publish the details of approval.


----------



## anjanasathyan (Apr 11, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> Dear Rn2012,
> 
> i cant access spread sheet from Office. It is blocked. Can you please publish the details of approval.


yipieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:

finally finally after almost 20 weeks of waiting, i got 190 invitation now.................

Thank you God......

Thanks a lot for all your support...

Hope all will get thier approval fasttt..


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> yipieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:
> 
> finally finally after almost 20 weeks of waiting, i got 190 invitation now.................
> 
> ...



My hearty congratulations Anjanasathyan....
I wish you all the very best.
Kindly update the excel sheet as well if you are able to access it.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

yipeee!!!!!

got 190 invitation! 

Thanks guys for all the support.....


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

citylan said:


> yipeee!!!!!
> 
> got 190 invitation!
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support.....



Wow citylan...Congratulations....I am hoping i should get it soon as my docs reached on 21st Jan. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

citylan said:


> yipeee!!!!!
> 
> got 190 invitation!
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support.....


Congrats Anjanasathyan and citylan lane:
it gives us ray of hope 

Please share your time lines and job codes.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats Anjana... So happy for you...

Pls pray for us too...

God bless you...


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats citylan...


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> yipieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:
> 
> finally finally after almost 20 weeks of waiting, i got 190 invitation now.................
> 
> ...


Hi congratulation plz update excel ****......thanks


----------



## cutehailian (Feb 27, 2013)

*Got Approval today*

Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen.

After a lonnnggggg loooooooooong waiting period... I have finally received both an approval as well as invitation through skillselect.

In all this time this forum had been of great help to me. I dint disturb NSW guys with emails or phone calls etc at all just monitored the progress through this forum and today I got the email as per expected schedule.

I wish a very good luck for all of u and just hv a feeling that its jus a matter of time... everyone will get approval.

I have two lil queries too if any senior fellow could help me wid dat...
1- Apply button... Do i have to have everything in hand before I click on this or I can log in and log out to fulfill their formalities whenever I want.... and as many times as I want?
2-Once I m done with a stage... is it possible to revert back to dat stage and alter something?
3-At the moment I dont have the spouse... Ielts score... Police Clearance Certificate and Medical ExaminatioN Reports..> Can I still lodge the application and submit the rest of the documents as and when received?
Thanks and Regards.... 
PS: MY documents were delivered on 27th of November, Got acknolwedgement with a file number on 27th of Feb..... and Got an approval + invitation today


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

cutehailian said:


> Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen.
> 
> After a lonnnggggg loooooooooong waiting period... I have finally received both an approval as well as invitation through skillselect.
> 
> ...



Congrtualtions cutehailian :clap2:
Could you please share your time lines and jobcode pls ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congrtualtions cutehailian :clap2:
> Could you please share your time lines and jobcode pls ?


Sorry buddy.. 
I didnt notice your timelines in your post

cool thanks


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Guys,

can you upload a draft on how the invite email looks like and also the approval and also the docs required so that we can keep them ready.

Thanks,
Uday


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Eoi*



cutehailian said:


> Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen.
> 
> After a lonnnggggg loooooooooong waiting period... I have finally received both an approval as well as invitation through skillselect.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Guys,
> 
> can you upload a draft on how the invite email looks like and also the approval and also the docs required so that we can keep them ready.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

anjanasathyan said:


> yipieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :clap2:
> 
> finally finally after almost 20 weeks of waiting, i got 190 invitation now.................
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

nNSW 489 MEANS dubbo..

Do u think there is lot job in there,, I am eligible to apply 489 but worried about job ther..in Dubbo


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Robert, on what date your docs reached there? and where you live in Uk? i have also applied for NSW SS and my docs reached at their office on 11th feb. i got acknowledgement without file no. please share your thoughts.


Hi, 
Could you plz tell me, I recently got ACS Skill assessment and today I submit EOI, I want to apply 489 Visa in NSW. Plz advice me what I need to do. My occupation is in list of 489 NSW SS. 

I want to know immigration invite me then i need to apply NSW SS or first i need to apply NSW SS get approval from them. Then inform to Immigration to immigration that i got approval from NSW. and then immigration invite me...
Plz help.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> nNSW 489 MEANS dubbo..
> 
> Do u think there is lot job in there,, I am eligible to apply 489 but worried about job ther..in Dubbo


Hi,
to b honest wid u, i really don't have idea. I don't have other option. I do not have 7 each....
Thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> yipeee!!!!!
> 
> got 190 invitation!
> 
> Thanks guys for all the support.....


Hearty Congratulations bro...good luck with the visa process. Ha ha we should meet up sometime dude and celebrate. Pm me your email and we can organise something


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

there had for geting job in Dubbo,,, but still having nn o option, than it shud be apply throgh 489 in dubbo.. Better than spending more than $50000..

Hope u understand, wat i wana say:fingerscrossed::spit:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have heard that NSW SS has been stopped. Could someone please confirm me or where I can get the relevant information on this. My code is Developer Programmer.

Is there any other state that still offers 5 points and also the openings for Developer Programmer ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wait for 2 months, if u can, otherwise SA or VIC, ACT sponsoring


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have heard that NSW SS has been stopped. Could someone please confirm me or where I can get the relevant information on this. My code is Developer Programmer.
> 
> ...


Hi jre05

They have stopped taking new applications from 11th April.
have to wait till July 13 to know the new job codes and their requirements.

other states am not sure.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jayptl said:


> wait for 2 months, if u can, otherwise SA or VIC, ACT sponsoring


Hi jayptl,

Thanks. What are all the IELTS requirement for SA and VICT ? Also, what about the job opportunities for Developer Programmer in IT ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hi jre05
> 
> They have stopped taking new applications from 11th April.
> have to wait till July 13 to know the new job codes and their requirements.
> ...


Hi predinlr,

Thanks for the info, from July there will be any changes for Developer Programmer ?

Any guess of changes that will happen ? Any reduction in IELTS requirements from 7 to 6 for 10 points ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hi predinlr,
> 
> Thanks for the info, from July there will be any changes for Developer Programmer ?
> 
> ...


Buddy 

you are asking very costly question .... just kidding 

No body knows frnd at this point of time.. except making some assumptions or just guessing. 
have to wait and see to know the truth


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> wait for 2 months, if u can, otherwise SA or VIC, ACT sponsoring


I'm not sure if you were answering jre05's question. As far as I know, VIC and ACT don't sponsor Developer Programmer.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hi jayptl,
> 
> Thanks. What are all the IELTS requirement for SA and VICT ? Also, what about the job opportunities for Developer Programmer in IT ?
> 
> ...


Hi buddy, another developer programmer here. As far as I know, VIC doesn't sponsor our occupation. 

PS I like your username. Java running environment, right? ; )


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> I'm not sure if you were answering jre05's question. As far as I know, VIC and ACT don't sponsor Developer Programmer.



Hello leeTheAdventurer,

Thank you for joining, do you have any advise or directions.

ACS Result - Developer Programmer - Experience 4 years.

IELTS - Overall 7, L (7.5), R (6.5), W (6.5), S(8)

DIAC points - 50.

Any possibilities of surpassing visa requirements apart from IELTS ? 489 would work for Developer Programmer for Java/.NET in any regions ? 

Any changes one can guess about the points post July'13 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Buddy
> 
> you are asking very costly question .... just kidding
> 
> ...



Hello pradinlr,

Yes, the question was silly. You're right about the guessing game. I have no other option but to shackle and sit if points are not gona reduced to 50 from July'13 which is not realistic. Else IELTS is the way, one more attempt I should give.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Hi buddy, another developer programmer here. As far as I know, VIC doesn't sponsor our occupation.
> 
> PS I like your username. Java running environment, right? ; )


Hello leeTheAdventurer,

Rightly guessed about the runtime thing ;-D, both our frequency matches as you're also a developer programmer. May I ask what's your story with PR process ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

How many people here believe that all applications they have received before 11th April will get processed before 31st of June......biz they are working at very slow speed.....


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> How many people here believe that all applications they have received before 11th April will get processed before 31st of June......biz they are working at very slow speed.....


Zero. There's only 30 days in June 

I agree that it seems improbable but hope more than any they don't process by June will get the same treatment into July. I am right there with you as a March applicant; 16 weeks from March 15 pushes me into July.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Zero. There's only 30 days in June
> 
> I agree that it seems improbable but hope more than any they don't process by June will get the same treatment into July. I am right there with you as a March applicant; 16 weeks from March 15 pushes me into July.


Ok let's say before30th of June.... I have applied on 8th of march and I haven't received my acknowledgement yet......


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

why u wana go to 489 with expecting IT job in field..

Even in city like sydmey melb, its very hard to get job in any field,...

There is null to say to get job in regional in profesionall way..

*Getting PR and making career is totally different thing in Aus...

Hardly few of them achived both in Aus.*

Otherwise, I have seen Bank manager from India, Doctor, engineers etc r doing labour job like patro station, car wash, housekeeping etc..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Zero. There's only 30 days in June
> 
> I agree that it seems improbable but hope more than any they don't process by June will get the same treatment into July. I am right there with you as a March applicant; 16 weeks from March 15 pushes me into July.



Apparently, they are processing onshore applications faster than offshore application. Citylan is an example. His docs reached on 14th Jan , not sure with his occupation and does he have any job offer and all , because he disappear from this forum after good news.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Its impossible! They took Three months just For nov applicants!!!!


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> How many people here believe that all applications they have received before 11th April will get processed before 31st of June......biz they are working at very slow speed.....


Actually I feel that they are not trying to complete by 31st June, but they are concerned about the cap left. So I feel they will continue to process until the cap gets reached and if the cap is still not reached even after 31st june, they would still continue processing for few days or a month to complete the left over cap.

Of course this is my guess and I may be wrong.

Srikanth.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Apparently, they are processing onshore applications faster than offshore application. Citylan is an example. His docs reached on 14th Jan , not sure with his occupation and does he have any job offer and all , because he disappear from this forum after good news.


Well if onshore and job offer makes different ....I should get mine little earlier than march normal march applicant but I haven't receive acknowledgment yet....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there anybody here who hasn't receive their acknowledgement .......?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Is there anybody here who hasn't receive their acknowledgement .......?


Do you mean with file number or the generic we have received your application, processing time is 12 weeks etc etc.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Actually I feel that they are not trying to complete by 31st June, but they are concerned about the cap left. So I feel they will continue to process until the cap gets reached and if the cap is still not reached even after 31st june, they would still continue processing for few days or a month to complete the left over cap.
> 
> Of course this is my guess and I may be wrong.
> 
> Srikanth.


Which cap ......you mean occupational ceiling ......or their own nsw ss approval cap.....


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Rn2012 said:


> Which cap ......you mean occupational ceiling ......or their own nsw ss approval cap.....


I dont think there is nsw ss approval cap. All states are following federal occupational ceiling cap governed by DIAC. You are confusing yourself


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any kind of acknowledgement.....?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Is there anybody here who hasn't receive their acknowledgement .......?


I am with you, I just got generic email that they have received my application. 


Yesterday, I had discussion with NSW people, they said they are not sending any ack with file number as its too time consuming for them. We will receive direct outcome and tax invoice. Again Citylyn never received any file number ack, but today he got his approval .


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> I am with you, I just got generic email that they have received my application.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I had discussion with NSW people, they said they are not sending any ack with file number as its too time consuming for them. We will receive direct outcome and tax invoice. Again Citylyn never received any file number ack, but today he got his approval .


But I haven't received anything at all not even generic email


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> I dont think there is nsw ss approval cap. All states are following federal occupational ceiling cap governed by DIAC. You are confusing yourself


Ok...well I never have to worry about cap .......because I am RN and there are still 11500 place to be filled.....


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Apparently, they are processing onshore applications faster than offshore application. Citylan is an example. His docs reached on 14th Jan , not sure with his occupation and does he have any job offer and all , because he disappear from this forum after good news.


huh? i didnt disappear but i have life as well and need to prepare my documents rather than being on forum all day.

In regards to my occupation, I am Electrical Engineer and I am currently working in NSW.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

darecool said:


> I dont think there is nsw ss approval cap. All states are following federal occupational ceiling cap governed by DIAC. You are confusing yourself


yes there is an NSW SS Approval cap of 7200 visas for this year. they are not salvation army or red cross charity organisations that they would give visas to everyone without checking basically their worth, whether they are needed in NSW or not.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

citylan said:


> huh? i didnt disappear but i have life as well and need to prepare my documents rather than being on forum all day.
> 
> In regards to my occupation, I am Electrical Engineer and I am currently working in NSW.


Congratulations Citylan!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Have you got any job offer from NSW? Could you share your timeline?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> Congratulations Citylan!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> Have you got any job offer from NSW? Could you share your timeline?


yes I have got job offer from NSW.
And no timeline. Just applied on 14th Jan, received offer today.


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

*congratulations*

Hello Citylan,

First of all many congratulations to you 

i have job offer as well from NSW but i got it after i applied for NSW SS. And my docs reached there on 11th feb. Is it possible to provide them my offer letter now? So they can update my application? Any clue how can i do that?


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

And i am a offshore applicant..


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@Ankur - no, i dont think they would entertain your request as it would waste their time. so your best bet would be to wait.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

and also it matters, where the job offer is. i am working in regional NSW.


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

ok thanks for your reply mate 

i have job offer from Sydney ..


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> ok thanks for your reply mate
> 
> i have job offer from Sydney ..


Ankur u can atleast try , it wont have any impact it would only speed up your application. I think u shud try sending the offer letter in an attachment to the email you recieved when you recieved the acknowledgment. Try your luck i feel the job offer does speed up the application . Even if it does'nt , it wont make much difference to your application.


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok thanks mate. I got acknowledgement email without file number from "Stephanie Potell" So i should i simply reply to her email with offer letter?


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok thanks mate. I got acknowledgement email without file number from "Stephanie Potell" So i should i simply reply to her email with offer letter?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> Ok thanks mate. I got acknowledgement email without file number from "Stephanie Potell" So i should i simply reply to her email with offer letter?


Yes and send an email requesting her to check if they can speed up your application. They will reply in a no for sure but they do look at the offer letter it does help.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Is there anybody here who hasn't receive their acknowledgement .......?


I am feb and still waiting my ack..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I am feb and still waiting my ack..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Am also feb n still waiting for ACK...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Am also feb n still waiting for ACK...


On which date they recived ur docs....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> On which date they recived ur docs....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


20th feb 2013.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello leeTheAdventurer,
> 
> Thank you for joining, do you have any advise or directions.
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

If I were you, I'd definitely do IELTS again. You are so close to four 7s. Apart from IELTS, you may also wanna look at state sponsorship and NAATI test, both of which reward you 5 points.

I know nothing about 489 so I'm afraid I won't be able to help you with that.

If I were to take a guess, I'd suggest the pass mark won't go up and our occupation will remain in the list. BTW your guess is as good as mine.

Good luck,
L


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello leeTheAdventurer,
> 
> Rightly guessed about the runtime thing ;-D, both our frequency matches as you're also a developer programmer. May I ask what's your story with PR process ?
> 
> ...


Sure. Fresh graduate with no work experience. 55 points. Applied for NSW SS onshore in late Mar. Preparing for NAATI test at the moment. 

L


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Sure. Fresh graduate with no work experience. 55 points. Applied for NSW SS onshore in late Mar. Preparing for NAATI test at the moment.
> 
> L


Do let us know how it goes


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

bubbe2005 said:


> I'm still here people!!!! I'm still alive lol
> Having lodged the visa yet. Invite will expire June 20.


Hello there

Do you know what is the processing time for the visa stamping after your docs reach

good luck


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hey guys, I just wanted to get some advice. My friend has got WA state sponsorship today. I was wondering should he wait for the news about Migration Plan which would be announced on 14th May 2013, or should he just lodge his state sponsorship. Cos he has 60 days for the invitation in which he can decide.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions


Where did you get that 14th May 2013 date from?


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Do let us know how it goes


No problem. Will do.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

So is the Australian immigration policy changing?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Where did you get that 14th May 2013 date from?


check the facebook group of DIAC. its there somewhere in the comments they answered to someone.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> So is the Australian immigration policy changing?


yes. it changes every fiscal year


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Of the eight people yet to receive approval from November 3 (~38%  )are systems administrators. Fairly large number of places still left for that occupation according to DIAC occupation ceiling. What do you think guys?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Apparently, they are processing onshore applications faster than offshore application. Citylan is an example. His docs reached on 14th Jan , not sure with his occupation and does he have any job offer and all , because he disappear from this forum after good news.


You sure his docs reached on 14th jan?

cuz i couldnt find any 14th Jan applicant in the spreadsheet.

Citylan, could you please update your info in the spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

*Pcc*

Dear all,

can anybody advice me , how to get Good Conduct Certificate from UAE.

I was there in UAE for 3 years and now in India. 

If anybody is going through such situation or having any idea, please help.

Thanks


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I am feb and still waiting my ack..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Ya I understand looking at excel **** it looks like they have send ack untilm14th feb so you should get your in week or two... But please update us when you get it....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

They are getting quicker with sending approvals out ....but is it good enough to finished all recieved application by 30th June......and if not what will after 30th June.....


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

Dear all
I am new to this forum and like atmosphere here!
now I am confused by the outcome of application for NSW 190 and 489 visa simutaneously, that is if I get the 489 first, what effect will be given to the 190 application? 190 will be cancelled or not? and if I get both, could I have right to choose one of them?
really thanks for everyone here reading and advising !


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> You sure his docs reached on 14th jan?
> 
> cuz i couldnt find any 14th Jan applicant in the spreadsheet.
> 
> ...




Yes, he applied on 14th Jan. look for the his recent comments you will get his timeline.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yes, he applied on 14th Jan. look for the his recent comments you will get his timeline.


apparently I found out yest that my agent had applied on 10th Dec 2012 and get got confused with client numbers as there were two persons with the same name, so he conveyed me the wrong information. Anyways, it did take more than 18 weeks.


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have already applied for NSW SS and parallel searching for jobs too. I am not getting any response from the employer. could you people suggest some channel to reach out to employers ???


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> I have already applied for NSW SS and parallel searching for jobs too. I am not getting any response from the employer. could you people suggest some channel to reach out to employers ???


my friend, these employers in australia don't entertain applications without visa. and even if you have visa, they prefer you to be in their city before they look at your application. but still its your luck .....so keep trying.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> my friend, these employers in australia don't entertain applications without visa. and even if you have visa, they prefer you to be in their city before they look at your application. but still its your luck .....so keep trying.


Not completely agree with you mate, Yes they do require visa preferably PR, but they do entertain you even if you are not in the same city.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Dear all,
> 
> can anybody advice me , how to get Good Conduct Certificate from UAE.
> 
> ...


belly dancers can get good conduct certificate from UAE. No idea about others 
just humour.
anyways check with uae embassy and if u still get issues then ask from your case officer and he will guide you.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

citylan said:


> check the facebook group of DIAC. its there somewhere in the comments they answered to someone.


Will Migration Plan specify which occupations will be on SOL/CSOL?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Sure. Fresh graduate with no work experience. 55 points. Applied for NSW SS onshore in late Mar. Preparing for NAATI test at the moment.
> 
> L


Hello LeeTheAdventurer,

Sounds great, you have 55 points as a fresher, good to know. And you just need 5 points which you get through SS. Hopefully you get your PR done swiftly. Best wishes for you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> If I were you, I'd definitely do IELTS again. You are so close to four 7s. Apart from IELTS, you may also wanna look at state sponsorship and NAATI test, both of which reward you 5 points.
> 
> ...



Hello LeeTheAdventurer,

I will think about taking IELTS again. NSW SS has been closed now, hope I am correct. And I am not eligible as I have 50 points only. For SS, we require 55 ?!

What is NAATI ? I have seen these alternatives in immigration website, however never got a chance to know about the test. I am unsure whether it is available in India. I have to research about it and the test format etc, will take a look. Thanks for suggesting.

Otherwise, there is no better option for me to get PR sadly. Lets see how the future comes.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello LeeTheAdventurer,
> 
> I will think about taking IELTS again. NSW SS has been closed now, hope I am correct. And I am not eligible as I have 50 points only. For SS, we require 55 ?!
> 
> ...


Hello LeeTheAdventurer,

I made a quick search about NAATI found from this thread below

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...i-points-google-page-ranking-application.html

It looks like its quite expensive and I am skeptical about the outcome, if by chance it goes futile. 

Anyway, I will think about it or may be reappearing to IELTS.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello LeeTheAdventurer,
> 
> I made a quick search about NAATI found from this thread below
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

Most international students are qualified for 50 to 55 points upon graduation. The most common practice is to take professional year and/or NAATI to close the gap. Both options do cost a few thousand dollars but are much quicker compared to gaining points through work experience. 

NSW SS is closed until July 1st. 

I could be wrong, but I think you've got 50 points without four 7s in IELTS, haven't you? If that's the case, PR is still in your reach. You can either try getting the essential 10 points or apply for a temporary visa first if you're keen to migrate to Aussie and then move on to PR after two years or so. You do have quite a few options. The game isn't over yet. 

Good luck with your visa application and IELTS. Usually candidates achieve a better score in their second try in IELTS. In your case, even a slightly higher score would mean four 7s!

Best wishes,
L


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

has everyone given up?? No updates ??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

NAATI = 7 each IELTS...

I guess 7 ielts is much better option than NAATI


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

21 approvals in April till 21st. on an average one approval per day as pe XL sheet.


----------



## tijujoyse (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah...Well...that's a relief


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> NAATI = 7 each IELTS...
> 
> I guess 7 ielts is much better option than NAATI


I'm not sure if I agree because a friend of mine took IELTS 11 times but failed to achieve four 7s each time. Surprisingly, he passed NAATI the first time he tried. 

Anyway, I've already got four 7s and figured out NAATI seems to be much easier than four 8s


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

NSW has closed the SS for 190 visa from 11 April.. Dont know whether it will be open after 1st July or not..I am really frustrated... :S


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> NSW has closed the SS for 190 visa from 11 April.. Dont know whether it will be open after 1st July or not..I am really frustrated... :S


Its written in the note on their website that they will reopen


----------



## Creative1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Guys I m new to this forum, but i m in the same row for NSW SS 190 lodged in Feb 2013 and one main thing for which i m so stressed now is My name is not in the spreadsheet which is in this thread somewhere where i can check that spreadsheet is right or wrong? 
pls help me m so worried now


----------



## Creative1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks in advance guys pls help me to know whether that spreadsheet is authenticated by NSW department or its just somehow made up by someone!!

Pls help me 

with Regards. thanks once again guys to u all


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Creative1 said:


> Thanks in advance guys pls help me to know whether that spreadsheet is authenticated by NSW department or its just somehow made up by someone!!
> 
> Pls help me
> 
> with Regards. thanks once again guys to u all



that is just for our help in tracking the applicants and the NSW progress dear.
not from the NSW department.

dont worry and put update the sheet yourself with your details


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Its written in the note on their website that they will reopen


Yes..it is written..but the requirement may be changed. Currently it accepts IELTS 6 and also the occupation is enlisted for S/W Engineers. But from July it might be changed. Also in the skillselect report more than 80% is already occupied for S/W Engineers..Dont know what should do now... :S


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> Most international students are qualified for 50 to 55 points upon graduation. The most common practice is to take professional year and/or NAATI to close the gap. Both options do cost a few thousand dollars but are much quicker compared to gaining points through work experience.
> 
> ...


Hello LeeTheAdventurer,

I agree with you on the professional year courses which can help fill the gap swiftly and smartly, however it is quite expensive option for me.

Yes I do have 50 points without 7 in IELTS. I did a research on 489 Temporary two years visa, but don't see a good openings for Developer Programmer code in the regions it sponsors, I don't mean it is not possible at all, but its difficult, when PR holders in the heart of the cities like Melbourne/Sydney are not getting quick jobs in IT.

You are right about until July part. After which there is no guarantee of anything as the amendments could be either positive or would be still tight. 

I hope to take IELTS again. Will do more research on NAATI too, I don't have problem with spending for NAATI, but want the positive outcome which I am worried about. I will keep you posted.

Thanks for the wishes and wish you good luck for the grant.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey,

Any system administrator got sponsorship from NSW. I see in spread sheet no approval for admins.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any system administrator got sponsorship from NSW. I see in spread sheet no approval for admins.
> 
> ...


I am also one of the admins....Please post your time line,
Bubbe205 got approval and is one of the admins as well.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Below are time line.

Docs received by NSW: 21 Jan
Ack. without file number: 25 March

Raj


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess, from july they may remain same list for NSW, inclusion some other ANZ code including of IT


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hope so...


----------



## migseeker (Apr 21, 2013)

In speaking with Stephanie Potell (NSW) last week, she said they have stopped assigning file numbers now to the existing applications as it used to consume a lot of their time. They will instead directly allocate CO to correspond with applicant. So I don't think anyone recently would've had a file number allocated. 

P/s I don't have link to spreadsheet. My details are

NSW receieved DOCS: 29th Jan 2013
Generic ACK email (without File #): 27th March 2013
Occupation: 2613

I also spoke to DIAC and occupation quotas are to be reset in early July. It states this on their website as well. So I don't think we should be that worried with S/W 2613 occupation reaching 80%


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Another day another week!! Waiting for some good news from some people!


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Below are time line.
> 
> ...


Even mine is the same,
So lets wait together.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news today

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> nNSW 489 MEANS dubbo..
> 
> Do u think there is lot job in there,, I am eligible to apply 489 but worried about job ther..in Dubbo


Have you applied 489 Eoi or not?
there is no any info about 489? i don't know any body got invitation?
have u got invitation?


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> Dear all
> I am new to this forum and like atmosphere here!
> now I am confused by the outcome of application for NSW 190 and 489 visa simutaneously, that is if I get the 489 first, what effect will be given to the 190 application? 190 will be cancelled or not? and if I get both, could I have right to choose one of them?
> really thanks for everyone here reading and advising !


I am not sure but i think if you got both invitation you can select one. But if you only got one invitation and you reject it. then Gods know u get invitation in other subclass or not. it All depend on your subclass and your point. 
What is your occupation??? 
have you applied 489 and 190 both EOI. you should be careful boz 190 visa is closed until july. after july occupation will remain on list or not. nobody is sure about this. Dont miss any chance


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

This is very typical and complex system of EOI,,,, I applied all subclass in EOI..

May b I get invitation of 489 soon..


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

No approval yet ....today....very strange


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> This is very typical and complex system of EOI,,,, I applied all subclass in EOI..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply jayptl

I applied EOI on 22 March under 261312 Developer Programmer+60 point, NSW 
when you applied? how much point do you have? what is your occupation.
...I am so worried. My occupation is 80% filled....


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Where u wana go under 489....??


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Where u wana go under 489....??


Southern Inland.....


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

migseeker said:


> In speaking with Stephanie Potell (NSW) last week, she said they have stopped assigning file numbers now to the existing applications as it used to consume a lot of their time. They will instead directly allocate CO to correspond with applicant. So I don't think anyone recently would've had a file number allocated.
> 
> P/s I don't have link to spreadsheet. My details are
> 
> ...


I hope so but their requirements might be changed. Currently NSW allows IELTS 6 but after 1st July it might be changed. 2 months left yet for fulfilling the S/W Engineer occupation in DIAC occupation ceiling.


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

As per the report of Skill select, March'13

One good thing I have noticed is that the number of invitations (SS-NSW 190) issued in are 294. Whereas the total no of invitations from July'12 to Mar'13 are 874. 

So that means number of invitations issued in March are comparatively higher. 

I think they have speed-up their processing.
Hopefully they keep this up.


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

Amrik_12 said:


> Southern Inland.....


 thanks Amrik! I am not sure what should do next.
I have already applied 190 but need waiting until ? my occupation is university lecturer.
have you applied 190? or you just applied 489?
I am also interested in Southern Inland, but I know nothing about this region, do you have some idea about this place including job opportunity and living cost or sth you know.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

fahad402 said:


> As per the report of Skill select, March'13
> 
> One good thing I have noticed is that the number of invitations (SS-NSW 190) issued in are 294. Whereas the total no of invitations from July'12 to Mar'13 are 874.
> 
> ...


I think from Jan-Feb there is no SS invitation given from NSW. In March the number of invitation for 3 moths(Jan-March) is given. If their processing time would be 1 month then it would be better....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Got Ack..


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Got Ack..


Just now


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wirhout file number I guess,right?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Just now


Congrats Gurupreethm
Is ACK with or without file number ?

could you please share your timelines and job code ?


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> thanks Amrik! I am not sure what should do next.
> I have already applied 190 but need waiting until ? my occupation is university lecturer.
> have you applied 190? or you just applied 489?
> I am also interested in Southern Inland, but I know nothing about this region, do you have some idea about this place including job opportunity and living cost or sth you know.


I applied 190 as well 489. waiting for my Naati result. i don't about Southern Inland, but if u have any certificate in health, AU driving licence. Then don't need to worried. I have truck, folk lift licence, aged care, blue care, first aid.

will got work . don't worry. but if got 190 invitation. i will apply 190 visa. 
u can start your own business....
I know its hard, but don't have other option. May b get good news in July....wait for opportunity. when u apply 489 EOI....?
how much you have 489 point?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

No approvals today....

My 20th week running...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

18 feb, waiting period 16 weeks and without file no


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

No approvals today???
its my 21st week running......whts going on with nsw???


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Did any body called them today ? any updates from NSW folks ?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

jose2012 said:


> No approvals today....
> 
> My 20th week running...


@Jose , r u in BLR ?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Did any body called them today ? any updates from NSW folks ?


Where is the difficult in understanding that call them again and again and again wont change anything and Will delay ALL our applications?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes. I am in Bang. Wht abt u...


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Just now


Ok good when did you send you application


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

jose2012 said:


> Yes. I am in Bang. Wht abt u...


Yes. send me ur mob no to ashababy at gmail


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Day without single Approval


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Seriously people should stop calling them every week unless it is in your urgent need to inform them of your urgent situation. Your patience is not urgent enough (we are all off beyond our patience limit at this point now), but we need to give them the time to actually work. Your nagging on the phone every week will not encourage them to work faster that i can tell u for sure.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

darecool said:


> Seriously people should stop calling them every week unless it is in your urgent need to inform them of your urgent situation. Your patience is not urgent enough (we are all off beyond our patience limit at this point now), but we need to give them the time to actually work. Your nagging on the phone every week will not encourage them to work faster that i can tell u for sure.


It seems that no one understand it... I hope that they will delay applications of people that keep calling them!!!!


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> It seems that no one understand it... I hope that they will delay applications of people that keep calling them!!!!


It's 2 weeks for each call pre 12 weeks and 1 week for calls between 12-16 right??


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> It's 2 weeks for each call pre 12 weeks and 1 week for calls between 12-16 right??


Ok i totally agre!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Guys there was one approval and one ack yesterday....have look at excel sheet....hoping to see more approval today....


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dont see any approval yestrday.. Which one u r referring..


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Dont see any approval yestrday.. Which one u r referring..


Sorry it was an invitation not approval.....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## RAJ198021 (Feb 18, 2013)

one more day gone....no approvals.......any november applicants without approval or I am the only november month applicant left????


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

RAJ198021 said:


> one more day gone....no approvals.......any november applicants without approval or I am the only november month applicant left????



Hmmm... quite disappointing


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello guys,

Could someone please tell me how long it takes for 489 Sponsorship approval from the region if we apply ? For NSW and other regions.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Jus received ACK without file number & processing time is mentioned as 16 weeks.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Jus received ACK without file number & processing time is mentioned as 16 weeks.



Congrats bud !!
When did your docs reached ? whats your jobcode ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,
Anyone got approval today


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats bud !!
> When did your docs reached ? whats your jobcode ?


Thanks dude..

Docs reached on 20th feb 2013.
Job code-2613 SW engineer.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Still waiting..
This is my 15th week. One more week to go


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Still waiting..
> This is my 15th week. One more week to go


You hope...!


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Still waiting..
> This is my 15th week. One more week to go


There's a spirit SmartBenny. LOL, but seriously, this week is my 16th. If by end of this week I didnt get approval, do you guys feel I should call them and I can expect with high degree of certainty that they will tell me that 4weeks wait all over again bullcrap ?

Kinda wanna push them to tell me the truth how far exactly they r processing my application


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@darecool - you need to wait patiently and not to call them as it would lead to delay in the processing. And it would be Stephanie picking up the call again, so can expect she would say wait 4 more weeks.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I bet stephanie already memorised the script and say it in her sleep.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Citylan, i totally agree... Unfortunatelyy only thing we can do is wait...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I think she says the script to her bf/husband as well when they are talking about other things.

I really hope Stephanie is hot chic  
jks


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> There's a spirit SmartBenny. LOL, but seriously, this week is my 16th. If by end of this week I didnt get approval, do you guys feel I should call them and I can expect with high degree of certainty that they will tell me that 4weeks wait all over again bullcrap ?
> 
> Kinda wanna push them to tell me the truth how far exactly they r processing my application


I still check my email every am (more hope than expectation) and I'm only 6 weeks in.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

citylan said:


> I think she says the script to her bf/husband as well when they are talking about other things.
> 
> I really hope Stephanie is hot chic
> jks


HAHA...dude. I think she is. But I wont be creepy, she might be reading this forum too u know


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Another suggestion, ask Stephanie what she is doing for the weekend, and then ask her out for a coffee or something. Hope this way, your application will be processed faster. Just a serious thought which came to my mind just now.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

darecool said:


> HAHA...dude. I think she is. But I wont be creepy, she might be reading this forum too u know


yaa dude....she has too much time to read this forum, right? when 95% of the matter is not relevant to her.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> HAHA...dude. I think she is. But I wont be creepy, she might be reading this forum too u know


Ha ha I actually looked her up once to see if I can get a personal landline number and and eventually ended up on google images which had a picture of her from facebook... Man she is a looker..


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty sure this forum has mentioned her name for so many times, it would soon be in top page of google. Haha.... The reason Australian work culture is so slow is because after 5pm, all work is ditched and life begins.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha I actually looked her up once to see if I can get a personal landline number and and eventually ended up on google images which had a picture of her from facebook... Man she is a looker..


Dude, don't give the others ideas. I did too, that's why I know she's pretty. Most chick named Stephanies are pretty in my book. Let's not talk creepy about her, she would probably see this.

And PS: if you really did manage to get her personal number and call her directly, your application will be in jeopardy coz it is already perilously close to being a stalker. (unlawful surveillance in legal term)


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@darecool - If she sees that's actually good, atleast you get a lead in the conversation! And lets think if you marry her, you would be probably applying for direct Citizenship.

dude, you need to start thinking about the positive side of things soon.

haha.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

darecool said:


> Dude, don't give the others ideas. I did too, that's why I know she's pretty. Most chick named Stephanies are pretty in my book. Let's not talk creepy about her, she would probably see this.
> 
> And PS: if you really did manage to get her personal number and call her directly, your application will be in jeopardy coz it is already perilously close to being a stalker. (unlawful surveillance in legal term)


I wanted to search for her personal number (didnt find it) and ended up searching for something else lol. It was just harmless. But having said that,my NSW SS has already been approved


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dude, citizenship is just a status. What is important is how you really feel about the country you live in. If you truly love the country u live in, u are their people.

Although she really is pretty


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

just a questioin... what about all the forms to be provided when lodged online? who knows which form do we have to send? form 80? form 26? 1070i? 1163i?
In particular I am curious about form 80 because it's not mentioned in the checklist i found on diac website


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

you need to submit form 80, the link would pop up after few days in the eVisa page regarding form 80.
form 26 and other medical related forms, dont need to be uploaded rather they would be required to be presented to Medibank (if in Australia) for the medicals. you can upload the receipt from Medibank that you had done the medicals.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> Pretty sure this forum has mentioned her name for so many times, it would soon be in top page of google. Haha.... The reason Australian work culture is so slow is because after 5pm, all work is ditched and life begins.


I think no one is working after 4pm.. i still rememberred everytime i called them around 4 pm sydney time, no one answner the phone!!! I think they were already on the way home at 4pm...

Taking away the lunch break, coffee break, and time on toilet. I reckon they only work 5 hours per day...


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

citylan said:


> yes there is an NSW SS Approval cap of 7200 visas for this year. they are not salvation army or red cross charity organisations that they would give visas to everyone without checking basically their worth, whether they are needed in NSW or not.


Hi cityIan,

Could you verify how you got this information (if possible, official links)? If this is true, it's good news for all of us as the state has only nominated 1099 applicants as per 1 April 2013.

I tried asking this on the google document, but it was deleted by someone anonymously, not once, but TWICE. I created an account on this forum just to ask this question.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

throwaway said:


> Hi cityIan,
> 
> Could you verify how you got this information (if possible, official links)? If this is true, it's good news for all of us as the state has only nominated 1099 applicants as per 1 April 2013.
> 
> I tried asking this on the google document, but it was deleted by someone anonymously, not once, but TWICE. I created an account on this forum just to ask this question.


hi dude, I just goggled about NSW visa quote or some other keyword, and it showed in one news article that they have around 7200 invitations which they can offer. though this would include 190,489, business sponsorship visas as well.

where is the google document? could you give me the link?
either way, you shouldn't be worrying that much regarding this, as its not in our hands. so i would suggest to wait patiently and hope you get the outcome letter soon.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi mates,
Could you please help to address my concerns about NSW SS for those who applied onshore


1. Do you need a job offer and have worked in NSW to get SS?
2. If you are living in another Australian state, will you get a SS without a job offer in NSW?
3. How long does it take to get an acknowledge letter and an outcome?
4. You have claimed the number of points in your application, but now you found you wont get that high, can you change the number of point to lower that now fits your situations?
5. Can we go skillselect to change to the right point when your application for a SS is in progress?
6. Does anyone who claimed 55 points get a SS approval?

Thank you for your help
Hung


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hung. NSW is not accepting any more applications, so i guess you can leave your questions unanswered for the time being till July 2013


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi mates,
> Could you please help to address my concerns about NSW SS for those who applied onshore
> 
> 
> ...


lane: :ranger: so there you have your answer.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for you help, gaurav7172. I thought I can claim 10 points from work experiences from my postgraduate courses. But now I know that I wont get any point from that. I now have 55 points

Should I contact NSW to let them know my current point and adjust it in my EOI?

Thanks everyone,

Hung


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Thanks for you help, gaurav7172. I thought I can claim 10 points from work experiences from my postgraduate courses. But now I know that I wont get any point from that. I now have 55 points
> 
> Should I contact NSW to let them know my current point and adjust it in my EOI?
> 
> ...


if you have 55 points after removing the 10 points then just update your EOI. When they contact you, you can explain yourself then.
And 55 points is good enough to get SS.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

One of my friends said that they mentioned in their website that you should have 60 points (without 5 points from a SS) to apply for a SS. I am a bit confused!


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to know, is it already late to apply for State Sponsorship? I havent done my assessment & IELTS yet. Is there any possibility that new circulation will come out on July next?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

adnanvb said:


> I would like to know, is it already late to apply for State Sponsorship? I havent done my assessment & IELTS yet. Is there any possibility that new circulation will come out on July next?


It is too late to apply now. But you should keep your eye on May 14 (?) for the news for any changes to immigration policy that will affect next year's intake in July. They will definitely start nominating people again starting a new quota in July, but what is important to watch for is, whether they will change their requirement later as current criteria is rather lenient. It is the reason for sudden influx of application which causes the delay we are all experiencing now. 

As per requirement now, You only need 55 points +5 nomination points to apply for SS and ultimately for permanent residency.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

NSW state department is hardly approving one applicatin per day (Ofcourse, from our list). If we look at this speed, we can understand that they are not planning to complete it by this June end. They will drag all these existing applications till this year end. After that based on the requirement they will accept new applications. My biggest worry is, by August 5th I would not be eligible for SS because I would be crossing my age 39 by then and losing 5 points. Others may also be in the similar situation. 

This is really frustrating.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any update any news?? are they still processing nov applicants ??


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*



jre05 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could someone please tell me how long it takes for 489 Sponsorship approval from the region if we apply ? For NSW and other regions.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
When they receive ur documents?
I also applied 489 Visa in NSW...
But still waiting...What is your occupation 

Thanks


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Again no approvals today:-(


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

citylan said:


> hi dude, I just goggled about NSW visa quote or some other keyword, and it showed in one news article that they have around 7200 invitations which they can offer. though this would include 190,489, business sponsorship visas as well.
> 
> where is the google document? could you give me the link?
> either way, you shouldn't be worrying that much regarding this, as its not in our hands. so i would suggest to wait patiently and hope you get the outcome letter soon.


Thanks for your reply!

Well, if the state issues 7200 invitations, then most of us should be alright (if the immigration department does not change anything) as the state as only offered 1099 invitations to 190, 489, and business sponsorship visas so far.

Unfortunately, I can't post URLs on this forum yet because I need to make 4 or more posts (just signed up yesterday). Could someone else post the link for cityIan? Thanks!

I asked the same question on 23/04/13, and on 20/04/13 but someone deleted both of my comments.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

throwaway said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Well, if the state issues 7200 invitations, then most of us should be alright (if the immigration department does not change anything) as the state as only offered 1099 invitations to 190, 489, and business sponsorship visas so far.
> 
> ...


I don't need the links anyways cos I have received the invitation from NSW already.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I cannot believe there is no approval this week!!! Tomorrow is public holiday and some offices dont open on friday!! Hope nsw office will open considering their workload


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

darecool said:


> It is too late to apply now. But you should keep your eye on May 14 (?) for the news for any changes to immigration policy that will affect next year's intake in July. They will definitely start nominating people again starting a new quota in July, but what is important to watch for is, whether they will change their requirement later as current criteria is rather lenient. It is the reason for sudden influx of application which causes the delay we are all experiencing now.
> 
> As per requirement now, You only need 55 points +5 nomination points to apply for SS and ultimately for permanent residency.



Thank you very much for your reply. Then should I wait for the possible changes in July or should I get my ACS & IELTS done for SS. thnx once again


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Called NSW today..could not wait.. as my consultant said that even the dec 2nd week applicants have received the approvals..... my documents has reached on7th dec 2012.. 

She said that they are finalizing on the dec 1st week applicants and with a week or 2 i will receive an email.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

satishkumar432 said:


> Called NSW today..could not wait.. as my consultant said that even the dec 2nd week applicants have received the approvals..... my documents has reached on7th dec 2012..
> 
> She said that they are finalizing on the dec 1st week applicants and with a week or 2 i will receive an email.


Good to hear that they are processing dec first week applications as i submitted my docs on 5th dec and still waiting for approval.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Called NSW today..could not wait.. as my consultant said that even the dec 2nd week applicants have received the approvals..... my documents has reached on7th dec 2012..
> 
> She said that they are finalizing on the dec 1st week applicants and with a week or 2 i will receive an email.


Oh my dear god. I hope you dont have to wait for 2 weeks, coz I'm mid dec applicant. At this rate I'm still waiting for 2weeks from now. Can't cover up my disappointment to be honest. Those November applications surely took up 3months to finish.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Man, still doing 1st week of December. In that case is there a possibility that people who applied in mid of Jan will receive result before June?

Also just go a call from my friend, he applied on 24th Feb and received Ack today 24 March. 

Raj


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Our Australian offices will be closed for ANZAC day on 25 April as it is a public holiday. We will return on 26 April. More information about the opening hours of departmental offices in Australia and overseas is available at Departmental Offices


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

There are few acknowledgement today.....which means they are working but not at enough speed I have applied on 8th march and I am still waiting for ack....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

In forum someone told that NSW confirmed that they will not send axk.. Anymore in place of ack. They will send final outcome but but they are still sending ack..

They need to expedite the approval part


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> In forum someone told that NSW confirmed that they will not send axk.. Anymore in place of ack. They will send final outcome but but they are still sending ack..
> 
> They need to expedite the approval part


They said they will not send acknowledgment with file number ....but they will still send generic ack


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

adnanvb said:


> I would like to know, is it already late to apply for State Sponsorship? I havent done my assessment & IELTS yet. Is there any possibility that new circulation will come out on July next?


ADNAN for NSW its closed but you sure can check for other states SS. for other states SS is still open. only NSW is having problem with large number of applications that is why they have stopped accepting from 11 April.:ranger:lane:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

One odd thing i can notice from the sheet is systems administrators are not getting approvals since 24th Nov. So what i can see is all blue highlighted colum D occupation are pending since long 

What does that means?

As far as I know they have capacity for sys admin but ???? confused.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> One odd thing i can notice from the sheet is systems administrators are not getting approvals since 24th Nov. So what i can see is all blue highlighted colum D occupation are pending since long
> 
> What does that means?
> 
> As far as I know they have capacity for sys admin but ???? confused.


Damn ..... This is not Good. As per Anzesco site, they need Lot of Experience for System administrator profile. So they might be picking out the experienced guys from system admin profile.
lane::ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

gaurav7172 said:


> Damn ..... This is not Good. As per Anzesco site, they need Lot of Experience for System administrator profile. So they might be picking out the experienced guys from system admin profile.
> lane::ranger:


ya and what i can see is more of applicants are experienced that is 5+ years.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Damn ..... This is not Good. As per Anzesco site, they need Lot of Experience for System administrator profile. So they might be picking out the experienced guys from system admin profile.
> lane::ranger:



Hey Topgun,

I think 5+ is very decent experience to be considered for system admins.

Bubbe2005 is the last system admin who got approval in our forum.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

udayNSW said:


> Hey Topgun,
> 
> I think 5+ is very decent experience to be considered for system admins.
> 
> Bubbe2005 is the last system admin who got approval in our forum.


Hmm and even Bubbe2005 got it after lots of wait. It seems CO assigned for sys admin applications is dam slow from all.

:ranger: God help us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Hmm and even Bubbe2005 got it after lots of wait. It seems CO assigned for sys admin applications is dam slow from all.
> 
> :ranger: God help us :fingerscrossed:


Hey buddy,You a system admin as well??


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

throwaway said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> Well, if the state issues 7200 invitations, then most of us should be alright (if the immigration department does not change anything) as the state as only offered 1099 invitations to 190, 489, and business sponsorship visas so far.
> 
> ...



The figure need to be verified.

State Sponsorships 2012/13 - Number available vs Number issues (currently) 

It shows that different State Sponsorships 2012/13 - Number available vs Number issued (up to Dec 2012)

WA - 3,850/1,283
VIC - 3,700/414
NSW - 2,600/228
SA - 2,400/750
QLD - 1,850/36
ACT - 1,100/178
NT - 600/66
TAS - 150/16

TOTAL - 16,250/2,971

According to the lastest report from DAIC,

NSW only issued 1099 by April 1st 2013, it still has 1500 place, if the figure here is ture.

The figure looks trustable for me, but only thing i doubt is that howcome the ACT will have 1100 place under such small population ...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> The figure need to be verified.
> 
> State Sponsorships 2012/13 - Number available vs Number issues (currently)
> 
> ...


Am I being stupid (probably) but where does it show 1099? To me NSW looks like it has 2,600 and has issued 228? 

Also, this has been a depressing day for the forum...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Am I being stupid (probably) but where does it show 1099? To me NSW looks like it has 2,600 and has issued 228?
> 
> Also, this has been a depressing day for the forum...


1099 is up to date issued nominations( from DAIC Website skill select april report), 228 is back to Dec 2012 figures.

The information of link was old, not updated since Dec 2012, more clearly?

But it shows that, NSW has 2600 places for nominating people including 489,190 and 188 in 2012/23 financial year.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys

Wt u expect to changes in July 13 for NSW 190 visa in IT field??

may they increase IELTS??


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Am I being stupid (probably) but where does it show 1099? To me NSW looks like it has 2,600 and has issued 228?
> 
> Also, this has been a depressing day for the forum...


come on man depression is just a word. you can cheer up. they might be late, but they definitely will give a result and if your points is complete then you can expect a good outcome. There is nothing that we cannot beat. Everything in the points system is achievable . We all have kept our hope alive. Thanks why we are here.
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Wt u expect to changes in July 13 for NSW 190 visa in IT field??
> 
> may they increase IELTS??


no point in worrying about that. only after budget session we will come to know. I don't expect IELTS to change . Since they need lot of resources, they will not increase IELTS. However they will not decrease also. since at 6 IELTS they have received lot of applications so decreasing is out of question. And increasing it to 6.5 ......May be they can do that like other states( But I don't think so it will happen as long as they have requirement for good and experienced resources).
lane::ranger:


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey buddy,You a system admin as well??


Add one more

Raj


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> come on man depression is just a word. you can cheer up. they might be late, but they definitely will give a result and if your points is complete then you can expect a good outcome. There is nothing that we cannot beat. Everything in the points system is achievable . We all have kept our hope alive. Thanks why we are here.
> lane::ranger:


Good pep talk!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> come on man depression is just a word. you can cheer up. they might be late, but they definitely will give a result and if your points is complete then you can expect a good outcome. There is nothing that we cannot beat. Everything in the points system is achievable . We all have kept our hope alive. Thanks why we are here.
> lane::ranger:


Well said buddy


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
Could someone tell me what would me the subject line of the Ack mail you receive from NSW.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Could someone tell me what would me the subject line of the Ack mail you receive from NSW.


I think this will be the Subject Line
"Smile Please. We know you must be dead Tired of waiting, but we are finally giving you your SS. And thanks for your 20 weeks of patience".
lane::ranger:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> I think this will be the Subject Line
> "Smile Please. We know you must be dead Tired of waiting, but we are finally giving you your SS. And thanks for your 20 weeks of patience".
> lane::ranger:


You're on fire today! Hilarious!!


----------



## hrsalazar (Apr 24, 2013)

*Timeframe for SS*



vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My NSW SS application has been received in Sydney on 7th Jan 2013 as per courier status.
> But I have not received any communication from NSW.
> ...


I applied for NSW SS on th 21st of December and I received the acknowledge letter on the 27th of March after that my agent suggested me to wait for 4 -6 weeks to hear from them.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any good news for the day?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't wait for anything today, it's ANZAC day today. Maybe tomorrow afternoon


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> Don't wait for anything today, it's ANZAC day today. Maybe tomorrow afternoon


Yep... today is public holiday and tomorrow also most of them will be off .

So they will be back to work on 29th April... we need to see atleast will they show some progress on Monday or not. :ranger:


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well I am hoping to get my acknowledgement on Monday or tomorrow ......all February applicants have received ack ......and I have applied on 8 th march.....so I guess I will get my ack on Monday....any thoughts...well come


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> no point in worrying about that. only after budget session we will come to know. I don't expect IELTS to change . Since they need lot of resources, they will not increase IELTS. However they will not decrease also. since at 6 IELTS they have received lot of applications so decreasing is out of question. And increasing it to 6.5 ......May be they can do that like other states( But I don't think so it will happen as long as they have requirement for good and experienced resources).
> lane::ranger:


What you said is correct brother. Yes-day I went to my consultant, his brother was here yes-day from Aus. he is got a collage there. He is has good contacts with NSW people. According to him there will be no change as of now. NSW people will continue with the same point system in 2013-14. So lets pray for god that all be same and no crisis should arise.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Govt needs money through immigration...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Govt needs money through immigration...


Yes . Absolutely correct. They collect fees from Immigrants, and when immigrants arrive, they bring lot of money with them which they spend and that actually helps small part of their economy. And their colleges depend on revenues generated by Immigrant students. So they need outsiders. A large piece of Land with very little population. This makes it a good place to live.
lane::ranger:


----------



## sudip63 (Dec 22, 2012)

what is the latest date that people have got the invitation for subclass 190


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

Can i get the medical tests done before getting the invite??


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can i get the medical tests done before getting the invite??


You certainly can, but personally I wouldn't recommend it because the assessment outcome might expire before it's needed. If unfortunately this turns out to be the case, a few hundred dollars are pointlessly wasted, which could have been spent on something else.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can i get the medical tests done before getting the invite??


This is completely unnecessary, because medical test does not take very long time to process (probably 1 week) and even if it does take long, your CO will wait for your medical result to come out since u are already in the process of applying pr. 

Plus you do not know which medical test to know as you have not been told by immigration. You can ask other people of course, since it is the same standard test. But it is unnecessary, unless u intend to destroy your organ or catch some feral diseases in the future


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

darecool said:


> This is completely unnecessary, because medical test does not take very long time to process (probably 1 week) and even if it does take long, your CO will wait for your medical result to come out since u are already in the process of applying pr.
> 
> Plus you do not know which medical test to know as you have not been told by immigration. You can ask other people of course, since it is the same standard test. But it is unnecessary, unless u intend to destroy your organ or catch some feral diseases.


Completely agree with darecool except that it probably takes way longer than one week to get the outcome. I just did the assessment this Monday for my temporary visa and was advised to wait for at least two weeks. Note that health assessment for PR is likely to be more complex and thus takes more time than that of TR. 

Anyway, your CO would wait for it however long it takes.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt replies Lee and Darecool.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies Lee and Darecool.


No worries. Hope it helps


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry for the late update but my agent been lazy in informing me that i got Ack

can anyone help me send the excel sheet link so that i may update that as well.

regards


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> sorry for the late update but my agent been lazy in informing me that i got Ack
> 
> can anyone help me send the excel sheet link so that i may update that as well.
> 
> regards


When did your documents reached to nsw ....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> sorry for the late update but my agent been lazy in informing me that i got Ack
> 
> can anyone help me send the excel sheet link so that i may update that as well.
> 
> regards


Here is link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any news today........?


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Still finalising on 1 st week of dec. For 2 nd week of dec , they said wait for 2-4 weeks... I dont know whats happening...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Still finalising on 1 st week of dec. For 2 nd week of dec , they said wait for 2-4 weeks... I dont know whats happening...


It means may end


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi All,

For those who apply for ACS asessment of your working experience, how long have you waited for your result? I have been waiting for 3 weeks. And my process is in the 4th stage of the assessor.

For your guys who have the same experience, how many weeks you wait from stage 4 to last stage to get the outcome ?

Thx so much!


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Any news today........?


my docs reached 20 feb


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

No approvals even today ????


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> No approvals even today ????




wait till next week now. It was public holiday and that might have slowed down the process.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

I hate this......wait .......wait .....and wait.......


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> I hate this......wait .......wait .....and wait.......


in urdu they say

jo maza intizaar mein hay woh mulakaat main kahan


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Still finalising on 1 st week of dec. For 2 nd week of dec , they said wait for 2-4 weeks... I dont know whats happening...


I am 2nd week of December! Oh my god 2-4 weeks will make it more than 20weeks of waiting in total. I am so furious on their pace with November applications.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Rellarose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who apply for ACS asessment of your working experience, how long have you waited for your result? I have been waiting for 3 weeks. And my process is in the 4th stage of the assessor.
> 
> ...


I got it in 5 weeks. I think after stage 4 you should get it with in a week.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> I got it in 5 weeks. I think after stage 4 you should get it with in a week.


Thank you!

I am waiting in stage 4 for 2 weeks.
1 week from stage 1 to stage 4 and now I am waiting there.

Hope I will get my outcome soon next week.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think some budy is playing up with Excel sheet.....those November applicant who did not recieve approval ....they have been removed from excel sheet........is there any applicant from nov who haven't received approval.....


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Rn2012 said:


> I think some budy is playing up with Excel sheet.....those November applicant who did not recieve approval ....they have been removed from excel sheet........is there any applicant from nov who haven't received approval.....


What :O i was like wow it seems something is going on atleast i dont see any Nov applicants pending. 

Anyone who is doing that please stop or if you have done by mistake please let us know so that it can be corrected. there are lots of ppl who visit it several times a day with hopes to see any progress.


Thanks,
TopGun


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> What :O i was like wow it seems something is going on atleast i dont see any Nov applicants pending.
> 
> Anyone who is doing that please stop or if you have done by mistake please let us know so that it can be corrected. there are lots of ppl who visit it several times a day with hopes to see any progress.
> 
> ...


Why dont the admins restrict the permissions to delete things from the sheet.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Maybe, delete stuffs are part of "editing". If you can edit stuffs, then the entire purpose of the google doc sheet is pointless


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone who got approval please share the email address from which you got NSW approval, is it same as mentioned in their site - [email protected]


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Anyone who got approval please share the email address from which you got NSW approval, is it same as mentioned in their site - [email protected]


May I ask the point of doing that?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Bet he's gonna spam that email with queries regarding his application, lol


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Last approval was on 19th Apr as per XL sheet. Today is 28 still many application needs thier kind attention. Dnt know what are thier plans. 

aarrgggghhh


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a query regarding EOI.

My consultant applied EOI along with my SS application. It is now been more than 3 months. Just got a call from my friend and he said that validity of EOI application is 2 months and after that DIAC ceases it. Once it gets ceased we can only again apply in next year.

Can some one provide info on this?

Raj


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Last approval was on 19th Apr as per XL sheet. Today is 28 still many application needs thier kind attention. Dnt know what are thier plans.
> 
> aarrgggghhh


I hope tomorrow will blow with mass approval. Wishful thinking. HA


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

darecool said:


> I hope tomorrow will blow with mass approval. Wishful thinking. HA


It can happen :-D
You never know ;-)


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

There is one confusion ITS27001 got 189 EOI invite - and he/she is systems Administrator which is in Schedule 2 . is it possible for occupation in schedule 2 to get 189 invite?

I m confused.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Any news?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



No news yet..


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing yet.......what the hell is going on......


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

They said they r processing 3rd and 4th dec app. For dec 2nd week apps .. Wait for again 2weeks.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> They said they r processing 3rd and 4th dec app. For dec 2nd week apps .. Wait for again 2weeks.


My Docs reached them on Jan 21st so looks like i will have to wait another 2 months...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> My Docs reached them on Jan 21st so looks like i will have to wait another 2 months...


Mine is reach on 18 feb and for me may be waiting time is 3 months


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> My Docs reached them on Jan 21st so looks like i will have to wait another 2 months...


OMG, from where you calculated 2 more months?? that means waiting time will be more than 5 months and we will not come under this fiscal year , that's really bad. 

Did anybody from dec applicants called them ??


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Any news today?


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

This is my 13th week still no news.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

For me they said processing time is 16 weeks. So still it may take 3weeks.....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> For me they said processing time is 16 weeks. So still it may take 3weeks.....


me too finished 13 weeks time.
When did you call them buddy ? And whats your job code ?


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

My code is 261313 soft. Eng. They replied to my email


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wars Ur code?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> Wars Ur code?



I see. 
mine is also 261313 soft. Engg


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

Someone on the google doc posted a comment on 24/4 that Maria Estrada (one of the officers) said all December applicants will be approved this week. Is this true?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Guys: If you analyze the google sheet, you will find that it takes nearly 20 weeks from documents received for an approval. So forget the time NSW is quoting and keep patience tight for 20 weeks.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> me too finished 13 weeks time.
> When did you call them buddy ? And whats your job code ?



I finished 14 weeks.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmmm let's all keep the spirit up!!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Got my grant fellas.... Thanks Citylan, Darecool, Rupinder.jit, Pradinlr, Bubbe2005, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone..... Yipeee ki Yayyyyy


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Got my grant fellas.... Thanks Citylan, Darecool, Rupinder.jit, Pradinlr, Bubbe2005, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone..... Yipeee ki Yayyyyy


congrats abhishek. enjoy your life now. cheers
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> There is one confusion ITS27001 got 189 EOI invite - and he/she is systems Administrator which is in Schedule 2 . is it possible for occupation in schedule 2 to get 189 invite?
> 
> I m confused.


Impossible. SOL2 jobs cannot get 189 visa. 
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> OMG, from where you calculated 2 more months?? that means waiting time will be more than 5 months and we will not come under this fiscal year , that's really bad.
> 
> Did anybody from dec applicants called them ??


I am sure they will put more manpower to process our applications by the end of this fiscal year and if they still cannot finish it then they will carry forward the applications in next fiscal year due to large number of applications piled up. there is no point in abandoning our applications and asking to send again in next fiscal year. That will be a huge waste.. I really hope they carry forward.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone call then and ask them about progress..


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Anyone call then and ask them about progress..


Oh good idea congrats!!!:clap2:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Anyone call then and ask them about progress..


whats the point. you will get the usual recorded answer . alternatively you can try calling AUS prime minister and ask to process your application faster. tell us whether it works or not.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> whats the point. you will get the usual recorded answer . alternatively you can try calling AUS prime minister and ask to process your application faster. tell us whether it works or not.
> lane::ranger:


Then why u people are getting fust....,,
Instead of assuming why don't u keep quite and watch the game


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Oh good idea congrats!!!:clap2:


Baby its not an idea, earlier people were calling them without any reason even if there given timeframe is not completed and now if required then, some g8 are,quoting that what a greate idea


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Baby its not an idea, earlier people were calling them without any reason even if there given timeframe is not completed and now if required then, some g8 are,quoting that what a greate idea


U r from Italy


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Oh good idea congrats!!!:clap2:


U r from Italy


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> U r from Italy


So?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> So?


Just asking because i have been there once


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Impossible. SOL2 jobs cannot get 189 visa.
> lane::ranger:


it IS possible.
For example, I have 2 ANZSCO codes, which are sooo similar, that ACS made my second assessment for 6 days. (Computer networks and system engineer, and systems administrator)

If the case is the same like mine - it IS possible, just he is not filled this in the sheet.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Just asking because i have been there once


Yes unfortunately, but near Milan, I really don't like this place,no sea,no mountains, far from the best places of Italy.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Yes unfortunately, but near Milan, I really don't like this place,no sea,no mountains, far from the best places of Italy.


Then why don't u move to any other part in Europe


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Then why don't u move to any other part in Europe


Well I don't think that in other country of Europe is so much better than here... I love hot places like Australia with sea not colder places like Germany, Denmark uk... I always dreamt Australia for the nature and for the people
,


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any newa from new room...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Any newa from new room...


News from news room


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Then why u people are getting fust....,,
> Instead of assuming why don't u keep quite and watch the game


Its actually spelled frustrated not fust. And judging by your sentence, its you who is getting frustrated my friend. So I will suggest you to use your sentence for yourself and watch the miracle of Patience.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Its actually spelled frustrated not fust. And judging by your sentence, its you who is getting frustrated my friend. So I will suggest you to use your sentence for yourself and watch the miracle of Patience.
> lane::ranger:


I am already in waiting queue but people like u making others waiting period hell hope u have called Ausi prime minister for expaditing ur application..


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

throwaway said:


> Someone on the google doc posted a comment on 24/4 that Maria Estrada (one of the officers) said all December applicants will be approved this week. Is this true?


Can anyone please verify this? Whoever posted this in google doc please let us know Maria did really say this. Dont toy with our hopes coz it's no longer funny how long we waited. 

I am preparing my mental for another 2 weeks of wait. Don't think I will call them coz they wont tell you anything useful anyway.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

darecool said:


> Can anyone please verify this? Whoever posted this in google doc please let us know Maria did really say this. Dont toy with our hopes coz it's no longer funny how long we waited.
> 
> I am preparing my mental for another 2 weeks of wait. Don't think I will call them coz they wont tell you anything useful anyway.


Darecool no point in asking that. But I hope you get your result before 2 weeks. I hope they start processing January within next 3 week. I am 8 Jan applicant. 4th week of DEC and 1st week of Jan were Holidays So Jan should start pretty soon.
If anyone does call them, then ask estimated time of completing DEC applications and what are their plans to Handle the large number of applications in this fiscal year and whether they will carry forward the applications in next fiscal year or not.
lane::ranger:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Darecool no point in asking that. But I hope you get your result before 2 weeks. I hope they start processing January within next 3 week. I am 8 Jan applicant. 4th week of DEC and 1st week of Jan were Holidays So Jan should start pretty soon.
> If anyone does call them, then ask estimated time of completing DEC applications and what are their plans to Handle the large number of applications in this fiscal year and whether they will carry forward the applications in next fiscal year or not.
> lane::ranger:


Hey, second point is key for me so if anyone can ask that'd be great. I'm still 6 weeks away from having any justification whatsoever to call!


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Funny how nobody gets approval today =/


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

darecool said:


> Funny how nobody gets approval today =/


Honestly, I'm hoping that the Maria Estrada rumour is true, and somewhere this week (after an approval hiatus from the department last week) all Dec applicants will be approved.

Tomorrow, maybe?

EDIT: Although I also read from the comment section (or somewhere in this thread, can't remember) that someone who claimed to have called the department last week said the department is currently finalising 1st week of Dec applicants. Conflicting information? Which one is true?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

darecool said:


> Funny how nobody gets approval today =/


Or Maybe they did but we just don't know. Or those applicants are not part of this forum.
lane::ranger:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> Funny how nobody gets approval today =/


It's the no monday approval rule darecool, come on!!


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> It's the no monday approval rule darecool, come on!!


False. Sharon who applied on 30 Nov got her approval on 15 Apr, which happens to be a Monday.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

throwaway said:


> False. Sharon who applied on 30 Nov got her approval on 15 Apr, which happens to be a Monday.


Dude that was severely tongue in cheek!!


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

People get bored of the miserable waiting in here. We make jokes on ourselves and the department. 

Btw when you get approval, u will receive it through email right? Not a phone call? Then you will receive an approval formal letter by the mail, that's what I am assuming.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

darecool said:


> People get bored of the miserable waiting in here. We make jokes on ourselves and the department.
> 
> Btw when you get approval, u will receive it through email right? Not a phone call? Then you will receive an approval formal letter by the mail, that's what I am assuming.


With u


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Darecool no point in asking that. But I hope you get your result before 2 weeks. I hope they start processing January within next 3 week. I am 8 Jan applicant. 4th week of DEC and 1st week of Jan were Holidays So Jan should start pretty soon.
> If anyone does call them, then ask estimated time of completing DEC applications and what are their plans to Handle the large number of applications in this fiscal year and whether they will carry forward the applications in next fiscal year or not.
> lane::ranger:



Hello Gaurav

I see from your signature, that you got ACK with file number.
Whats your file number series starting with ?
Also could you please let us know your job code?


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

SkillSelect report is updated to 22/04/2013. Now there is only 593 places left for Software Programmer. Occupation ceiling is reached up to 89%. Visit skillselect website for more information


Keep you finger crossed


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> SkillSelect report is updated to 22/04/2013. Now there is only 593 places left for Software Programmer. Occupation ceiling is reached up to 89%. Visit skillselect website for more information
> 
> 
> Keep you finger crossed



My occupation has only 236 approved out of 2400 but i didnt get one yet...


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

any buddy can estimate the gross total number of applicants for NSW 190 VISA ?
if it is more than the quote too much, what will happen ?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> any buddy can estimate the gross total number of applicants for NSW 190 VISA ?
> if it is more than the quote too much, what will happen ?



If the quota is full they should process it for the next Fiscal year.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> My occupation has only 236 approved out of 2400 but i didnt get one yet...


I think you dont need to get worried about it just a matter of time.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Gaurav
> 
> I see from your signature, that you got ACK with file number.
> Whats your file number series starting with ?
> Also could you please let us know your job code?


Sure. Check Sign. reference number is 13/11XX
lane::ranger:


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> any buddy can estimate the gross total number of applicants for NSW 190 VISA ?
> if it is more than the quote too much, what will happen ?


thanx!
if the criteria is improved, then my application will be refused and my application fee will be a mere waste, oh


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I just called my consultancy about the outcome of NSW -SS of other applicants.

She said that two applicants received SS approval and Invitation to diac on the same day.
They applied in december mid. and ANZ code:2613 (software programmer).

So lets hope for the best.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

That's just applicants in your consultancy. But good to hear that they are mid-dec applicants!! Me too!


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Mate!.. Mr. Darecool

Nobody can give overall count or approvals list to you... Atleast I have fetched that information.

After listening to this, I felt quite happy..

Be optimistic. dont despair..


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> SkillSelect report is updated to 22/04/2013. Now there is only 593 places left for Software Programmer. Occupation ceiling is reached up to 89%. Visit skillselect website for more information
> 
> Keep you finger crossed



U r feb end apllication what is hope?


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> U r feb end apllication what is hope?


There is no hope I guess...for 2012 / 13 occupation ceiling. But I am hopeful in the next year quota.


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

My application was received on 6 March 2013. I have not received an ack letter from NSW. When will it be? How come they are processing so slowly. I think they have only one person working on this thing. They should hire more people to speed up. They charge us a fee, why dont use it to hire someone, hmmm. If you apply in VIC, no fee at all is applied, the process is much quicker. So why not them. I dont understand what they are doing. They are eating our nerves


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

what about question 35 form 80?
Do I have to tick no if I talked about my partner in previous questions?
Because I would lke to include my partner in my application but I gave details about her in previous questiions... ayone?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

am Dec 6th and same occupation. No outcome yet.





SmartBenny said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just called my consultancy about the outcome of NSW -SS of other applicants.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Guys: If you analyze the google sheet, you will find that it takes nearly 20 weeks from documents received for an approval. So forget the time NSW is quoting and keep patience tight for 20 weeks.


Well I am going to complete 20 weeks on 5th May? Dont Know how long should I wait  

NSW SS applied : 5th Dec
Occupation : Accountant
Ack Date : 19 March 2013


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

One approval today !!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2603-nsw-ss-acknowledgment-5.html#post1147194

Dec 5 candidate


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> One approval today !!!
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/132603-nsw-ss-acknowledgment-5.html#post1147194
> 
> Dec 5 candidate


They are still on 5th dec applications


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Paapa Asha!

You will get your approval in next 2 or 3 days.

and Congratulations in advance..


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

ets82 said:


> what about question 35 form 80?
> Do i have to tick no if i talked about my partner in previous questions?
> Because i would lke to include my partner in my application but i gave details about her in previous questiions... Ayone?


help !


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> help !


Not sure buddy.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

It is quite frustrated. It is my 20th week this week. Still no outcome. I am expecting for another 2 weeks wait.

I think the Dec applicants have the longest wait over the others period.

I reckon the average waiting for Dec would be 22 weeks..


----------



## liverpoolfcp (Jan 14, 2013)

Can we lodge an application for both Subclass 190 and 189 simultaneously on skill select ?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

liverpoolfcp said:


> Can we lodge an application for both Subclass 190 and 189 simultaneously on skill select ?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> SkillSelect report is updated to 22/04/2013. Now there is only 593 places left for Software Programmer. Occupation ceiling is reached up to 89%. Visit skillselect website for more information
> 
> 
> Keep you finger crossed


OMG. Those remaining will be finished in next two rounds in May. No hope for Software Engineers until July. This is really bad. I don't know why they are very slow.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sonyalexa said:


> thanx!
> if the criteria is improved, then my application will be refused and my application fee will be a mere waste, oh


I guess they won't change the criteria, at least for existing applications. But the problem is with the age. Those who are all (like me) crossing the age bar, they will automatically not eligible for SS. This is my understanding. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> what about question 35 form 80?
> Do I have to tick no if I talked about my partner in previous questions?
> Because I would lke to include my partner in my application but I gave details about her in previous questiions... ayone?


In my case, as I plan to travel alone first, I ticked NO.
I guess, if your plan includes traveling with your partner, it would be better to tick YES, and re-enter all the info again. DIAC likes repeating info as far as I know


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my grant guys.... Thanks abhishek.jayakumar, Darecool, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone. Yay!


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

citylan said:


> Got my grant guys.... Thanks abhishek.jayakumar, Darecool, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone. Yay!


Hey when did u get the acknowledgement and how many days it took for getting the SS and invite?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hey when did u get the acknowledgement and how many days it took for getting the SS and invite?


He is talking about the PR grant !!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

citylan said:


> Got my grant guys.... Thanks abhishek.jayakumar, Darecool, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone. Yay!


Congrats buddy...I wish you all the very best.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks udayNSW


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

citylan said:


> thanks udayNSW


Please pray for me as well.
We will enjoy together in Aus. lane:


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

I wish you good luck with the whole process udayNSW and others on this forum, really guys just its a matter of patience and you would be all granted the visas. I know it can be a frustrating wait but still you have to see the brighter side of the coin as well


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont know why there are not many Vietnameses in this nsw ss? Where are they? I need help


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> Got my grant guys.... Thanks abhishek.jayakumar, Darecool, Deepanshu. Sorry If I've missed anyone. Yay!


Congrats bro.


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

congrats citylan~


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any ack. Or approval today..


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Ive got generic acknowlegement today and they have stated that they have received my application on 5th of March 2013.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

i received ack on 23 apr and today an email with ref number. why do they send in two separate email. no idea.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> i received ack on 23 apr and today an email with ref number. why do they send in two separate email. no idea.


What is ur ANZCO?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> What is ur ANZCO?


why would you ask? does this matter?

anyway it is 242111 University Lecturer


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

I also got my File no today in separate mail


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> why would you ask? does this matter?
> 
> anyway it is 242111 University Lecturer


just ask because most of friends are for 2613, and when they recived ur docs


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

When did u send docs gurpree?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> When did u send docs gurpree?


18 Feb 2013


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

To summarize ... so far today Gurupreethm and nazarwaheed rcvd file numbers & Bhashmi rcvd generic ACK.

Guys...

If you get gen ACk or 
ACk with file number or 
approval or 
invitation etc... 

kindly please share it on the forum. So that we can analyze and understand the trend. 
It will help others to estimate their case time frame.

wishing everybody on the forum very good luck


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application was received on 6 March 2013. I have not received an ack letter from NSW. When will it be? How come they are processing so slowly. I think they have only one person working on this thing. They should hire more people to speed up. They charge us a fee, why dont use it to hire someone, hmmm. If you apply in VIC, no fee at all is applied, the process is much quicker. So why not them. I dont understand what they are doing. They are eating our nerves


+ or - 6 may


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> 18 Feb 2013


looks like we are going to get approval same day 

mine is also 18th feb


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> looks like we are going to get approval same day
> 
> mine is also 18th feb


Lets hope for the best


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> To summarize ... so far today Gurupreethm and nazarwaheed rcvd file numbers & Bhashmi rcvd generic ACK.
> 
> Guys...
> 
> ...


Hey guys, 

Need some help, 

I am not able to understand, recently I had a discussion with NSW people and they said that, they are not sending ack with file number as its time consuming, now I can see couple of people got ack with file number,moreover, they are feb and march applicants. People from mind Jan applicants have not received any sort of communication except generic mail

Any thoughts on this ????

are those people got ack with file number are working in region or got job offer from government ??


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> To summarize ... so far today Gurupreethm and nazarwaheed rcvd file numbers & Bhashmi rcvd generic ACK.
> 
> Guys...
> 
> ...


Can u please share ur analysis with us also.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> ...




I have the same doubt....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

One approval today, 

19th Dec applicant Analyst programmer


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> One approval today,
> 
> 19th Dec applicant Analyst programmer


Good.Congrats to the guy who got the approval.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> ...


Hi,
Everyone is confused about the questions you have, no one can answer or solve that mystery. I have submitted my docs on 5th dec and recieved generic email without ref no on 19th march and still waiting for the outcome. Once i had a chat with them, they gave me the refrence number on phone without sending me the email that few people received today. Big mess going around, everything will be solved once you get the approval.
Good luck.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've said it before - hope in randomness friends!


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> One approval today,
> 
> 19th Dec applicant Analyst programmer


Thats good. They are speeding up. Or atleast some of them are processing faster. At this rate they will start finalizing january 2nd week applications in next 2 weeks.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> + or - 6 may


Hi you should get your ack by end of this week... I applied on 8th march... I called them today they said I should get my ack by end of this week so ....


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Hi you should get your ack by end of this week... I applied on 8th march... I called them today they said I should get my ack by end of this week so ....


With or without file number?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Any idea why people from 8th Feb are not getting the approval but 18th Feb people (Guys please dont feel offended!) Are getting approvals. Does it depend upon the CO? Well mine seems to be seriously slow this time.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Any idea why people from 8th Feb are not getting the approval but 18th Feb people (Guys please dont feel offended!) Are getting approvals. Does it depend upon the CO? Well mine seems to be seriously slow this time.



 not at all offended.
depends case to case !!
are all your docs valid? if so then you will be fine


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Any idea why people from 8th Feb are not getting the approval but 18th Feb people (Guys please dont feel offended!) Are getting approvals. Does it depend upon the CO? Well mine seems to be seriously slow this time.



Hi Whizzard,

It also depends on time,
My docs reached them on 21st Jan 2013 but i didnt get the approval yet,
So please wait for some time and you should be getting it.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Any idea why people from 8th Feb are not getting the approval but 18th Feb people (Guys please dont feel offended!) Are getting approvals. Does it depend upon the CO? Well mine seems to be seriously slow this time.


friend,

Some of the Feb people got only acknowledgement with file numbers. Not the approval. They are still processing December applications.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends...

Relax! Only Software Programmers need to worry a bit because that occupation is almost reached ceiling. They can hardly approve December applications before it reach the ceiling. Still.. no need to worry. They will start processing rest of the applications from 1st July.

Cheers..............


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends...
> 
> Relax! Only Software Programmers need to worry a bit because that occupation is almost reached ceiling. They can hardly approve December applications before it reach the ceiling. Still.. no need to worry. They will start processing rest of the applications from 1st July.
> 
> Cheers..............


It is a bit selfish but I am hopeful that other codes will be a little faster due to this.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends...
> 
> Relax! Only Software Programmers need to worry a bit because that occupation is almost reached ceiling. They can hardly approve December applications before it reach the ceiling. Still.. no need to worry. They will start processing rest of the applications from 1st July.
> 
> Cheers..............


Can u share the link on which u r verifying this ceiling part


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Can u share the link on which u r verifying this ceiling part


Here you go...

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ --> Goto *Reports Tab* --> Click on *Occupation Ceilings* Link


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

Yesterday I complained too much. Sorry guys. But it helped relieve some stresses . You know what? This morning I received an ack letter from NSW government. Stephanie, a lady, warned me not to contact them unless it is urgent. I would like to reduce my points that I claimed in my application, because the points I claimed is no longer correct. Do you think if I should contact her?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I complained too much. Sorry guys. But it helped relieve some stresses . You know what? This morning I received an ack letter from NSW government. Stephanie, a lady, warned me not to contact them unless it is urgent. I would like to reduce my points that I claimed in my application, because the points I claimed is no longer correct. Do you think if I should contact her?




Do you mean that you gave wrong info in the application regarding the points??


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I complained too much. Sorry guys. But it helped relieve some stresses . You know what? This morning I received an ack letter from NSW government. Stephanie, a lady, warned me not to contact them unless it is urgent. I would like to reduce my points that I claimed in my application, because the points I claimed is no longer correct. Do you think if I should contact her?


Thats Bad. However you should recalculate your points correctly and if you are still getting 60 then no worries. Just correct your EOI Immediately and if asked by NSW, explain yourself truthfully otherwise they have the rights to deny.
lane::ranger:


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

I dont think how seriously enough they can warn people not to call unnecessarily. As of ref number, they actually have your number on file but they r just not sending them out to save time. I didn't get ref number until i called them a month ago regarding the 12 weeks wait then she offered to give me my file number. But file number is just a number. Doesn't make our application any faster. It is pretty useless to know it too. Date of receipt is still the main determinant for the time frame


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

> Do you mean that you gave wrong info in the application regarding the points?


Yes I gave a wrong point number because a friend said that I can claim points from my postgraduate study as a work experience . So I claimed 10 points for it (Oh no) I corrected my EOI right after I found out (now 60) months ago. Do I need to talk to Stephanie about it???

Is there anyone here who was denied to offer a sponsorship? and what are the common reasons?

Cheers guys


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dear all,
I still feel iam writing this in my dreams... Yes ... Finally .... With god's grace... I got my approval today...

Thanks all ..for your support and guidance... Hope all of you will get your approvals sooon...

God is great.....


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I still feel iam writing this in my dreams... Yes ... Finally .... With god's grace... I got my approval today...
> 
> Thanks all ..for your support and guidance... Hope all of you will get your approvals sooon...
> ...


Approval for what???? PR or SS

Congrats!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I still feel iam writing this in my dreams... Yes ... Finally .... With god's grace... I got my approval today...
> 
> Thanks all ..for your support and guidance... Hope all of you will get your approvals sooon...
> ...


jose2012 congrats, 

Could you provide your time line please

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

i am dec 10 applicant. Software engg..


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all one think we have to observe by seeing excel that *onshore* people are getting approvals it seems as they are giving first preference to them. plz to check onece


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> i am dec 10 applicant. Software engg..


Congrats Dude  I am 24 Dec applicant SE, hope i will get in next 15 day :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks like late first week and start of 2nd week of dec are in their plate now...


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I still feel iam writing this in my dreams... Yes ... Finally .... With god's grace... I got my approval today...
> 
> Thanks all ..for your support and guidance... Hope all of you will get your approvals sooon...
> ...



Congrats Buddy.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> i am dec 10 applicant. Software engg..


Congrats mate!

Unfortunately for me, the worst case scenario is approaching.
I believe, this week should get my approval, but... Today my bank notified me that my credit card is blocked due to some security reasons. Furthermore, next SEVEN days here in Bulgaria are all holidays, so my new credit card could be ready after 4-5 workdays, which means after 2 weeks!

Even getting the invite, I will not be able to pay and to start the process... I feel so stupid...

Anyway, congrats to all who got their approvals/invites!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

hunganh07 said:


> Yes I gave a wrong point number because a friend said that I can claim points from my postgraduate study as a work experience . So I claimed 10 points for it (Oh no) I corrected my EOI right after I found out (now 60) months ago. Do I need to talk to Stephanie about it???
> 
> Is there anyone here who was denied to offer a sponsorship? and what are the common reasons?
> 
> Cheers guys


friend,

Don't worry. I guess, it is better to mail them explaining the case that it was a typo or something. It will not affect your chances of getting invitation as long as you have sufficient points after correction.

Cheers....


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> Don't worry. I guess, it is better to mail them explaining the case that it was a typo or something. It will not affect your chances of getting invitation as long as you have sufficient points after correction.
> 
> Cheers....


or you may just leave it as it is and correct it after you get SS


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I still feel iam writing this in my dreams... Yes ... Finally .... With god's grace... I got my approval today...
> 
> Thanks all ..for your support and guidance... Hope all of you will get your approvals sooon...
> ...


Congrats Jose :clap2:
Your approval gave ray of hope to all of us :ranger:


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Tks all..all the best for your approvals...

Patience pays....


----------



## Hornshell (Apr 30, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Thats Bad. However you should recalculate your points correctly and if you are still getting 60 then no worries. Just correct your EOI Immediately and if asked by NSW, explain yourself truthfully otherwise they have the rights to deny.
> lane::ranger:


Totally agree with gaurav. It is immediate to make correction of your EOI and at the same time email to NSW being truthful. Otherwise if they give you SS on the basis of your current information which you stated in your EOI and SS application, your are required to provide all documents that correspond to your claiming points. I guess, even if you claim more than 60 points and fail to provide supported document of any claiming point that may invalidate your visa application. i think you didn't do enough research on this. it is clearly mentioned on diac website that if your circumstances change you have to inform them. Actually I had a mistake in my paper and I informed them through email and so far i haven't got any issue yet:fingerscrossed:. best of luck

(this is my first post in this forum and I have been following this forum since Dec.)


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

Please fill this sheet with your details. This would really help out others. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Regards.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any acknowledgement or approval ....today.....


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank God I have received my approval email today... waiting for the invitation from Skillselect... Good luck to all in this forum.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Thank God I have received my approval email today... waiting for the invitation from Skillselect... Good luck to all in this forum.


Congratulation.......please kindly update in excel sheet.....https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Thank God I have received my approval email today... waiting for the invitation from Skillselect... Good luck to all in this forum.


Congrats clap clap

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Any December first week applicants , yet to receive outcome . They started to give December 2 nd week.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Thank God I have received my approval email today... waiting for the invitation from Skillselect... Good luck to all in this forum.


Congratulation for you! At around what time do people usually get email approvals coz it seems that everybody is posting their news in this forum in the middle of the night.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

darecool said:


> Congratulation for you! At around what time do people usually get email approvals coz it seems that everybody is posting their news in this forum in the middle of the night.


NO idea. But its mid-morning in NSW. So probably they start sending early in the morning...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Nurse said:


> NO idea. But its mid-morning in NSW. So probably they start sending early in the morning...


Good buddy....Congratulations...:clap2:
could you please share your timelines and job code pls ?


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Any December first week applicants , yet to receive outcome . They started to give December 2 nd week.


I applied on 5th dec. still waiting for outcome


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Good buddy....Congratulations...:clap2:
> could you please share your timelines and job code pls ?


I am a registered nurse and I have applied Onshore. My docs were delivered on 18th December. However, I could not get any response from NSW before my visa expired on 28th Feb. So I had to leave. Now my medicals (which I did to extend my student visa) is also expiring in a week's time...


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

jose2012 said:


> i am dec 10 applicant. Software engg..


Congrats mate~

I am 12th Dec applicant, hopefully i will get my approval within 1 week.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the worst case scenario is approaching.
> I believe, this week should get my approval, but... Today my bank notified me that my credit card is blocked due to some security reasons. Furthermore, next SEVEN days here in Bulgaria are all holidays, so my new credit card could be ready after 4-5 workdays, which means after 2 weeks!
> ...


Be postive buddy.

The key is your SS approval not when and how to apply for your visa~

Once your SS is approved, it is the time to cheer~ mate.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Thank God I have received my approval email today... waiting for the invitation from Skillselect... Good luck to all in this forum.



My hearty congratulations to you,
I beleive you stay in australia already and you have applied for 190,right??


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I heard that if you are over weight your medicals will not be cleared is that true??

My wife is suffering from thyroid and is a bit over weight.

And i am a big guy as well.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Ramos said:


> I applied on 5th dec. still waiting for outcome


Same here.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> My hearty congratulations to you,
> I beleive you stay in australia already and you have applied for 190,right??


Thank you... Yes, I have lived in Australia for quite sometime. But right now I am offshore.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Nurse said:


> Thank you... Yes, I have lived in Australia for quite sometime. But right now I am offshore.


Cool,

I wish you all the best for your future endeavours. lane:


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Same here.


its not coming today but should get it by friday


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Ramos said:


> its not coming today but should get it by friday


I wish we could get that by friday. Good luck.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Firstly, congratulations to the guys who got the approval.

I have a question about the occupation ceiling.

The occupation ceiling of 2613 is nearly reached the full positions until now. If it is run out on May in EOI, will any SS approval for 2613?

I don't know whether SS 190 and skilled migration 189 share same occupation ceiling.

Thank you for any answer.

I am still waiting for my ACS assessment requested by my case officer of SS. It is so annoying !


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear All,

Today I have received my approval mail . 

Applied on Dec 6th , 13/4XX. Software Engineer.

Awesome God . Great God.

Thanks you for all your support. Best wishes everyone.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

ashababy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have received my approval mail .
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ashababy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have received my approval mail .
> 
> ...


Congrats bud :clap2:
Wish you all good luck for next phase.

Guys... 
one more member of this forum "ausmc" also got inivtation today. he posted in below thread.
finally NSW folks started working on sending approvals 



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-347.html#post1149325


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats bud :clap2:
> Wish you all good luck for next phase.
> 
> Guys...
> ...


But 2613 occupation ceiling is near full. only 593 positions left for this financial year!! Jan, Feb, March, April SS applicants may have to wait for 1/July to get approval.
Another waiting again!!!!

sigh !! I am really so said recent days.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends, 

Today we have 4 approvals from our excel. It's good sign. Here is the list.

*Name---ANSZCO---Applied Date*
ausmsc---Software Engineer---4-Dec-2012
Aghariya---Accountant---5-Dec-2012
Asha---Software Engineer---6-Dec-2012
Nurse---Registered Nurse---18-Dec-2012

Cheers.....


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> But 2613 occupation ceiling is near full. only 593 positions left for this financial year!! Jan, Feb, March, April SS applicants may have to wait for 1/July to get approval.
> Another waiting again!!!!
> 
> sigh !! I am really so said recent days.


Hey 

Can someone please confirm that if the ceiling for 2613 is reached in May, then will the pending applications which are accepted but not processed due to ceiling, be accepted in July or will we have to reapply with a fresh application and fee? 

Thanks for yout reply in advance.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

The below occupations have not yet reached their ceiling levels, however, 75% or more of the invitation ceiling levels for these occupations have been reached. Intending migrants who have selected any of these as their nominated occupation should submit their EOI to have a chance of being invited before their occupation reaches its ceiling:

Other Engineering Professionals (500 of 540)
Software and Applications Programmers (4567 of 5160) ---------It has not reached its ceiling yet. But chances are within a month it might.

Any ceiling reached will be reset on 1 July 2013.

So you don't have to worry my friend. After the budget session, new ceiling will be given for these jobs.
Oh and congrats to Nurse and 3 other guys on getting SS. You guys give us hope that our application will start soon. Good luck for future.
lane::ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Rellarose said:


> But 2613 occupation ceiling is near full. only 593 positions left for this financial year!! Jan, Feb, March, April SS applicants may have to wait for 1/July to get approval.
> Another waiting again!!!!
> 
> sigh !! I am really so said recent days.



What does it means to Systems administrator occupation. I am early Jan applicant does it means i have to wait till July too?

I m little confused i thought systems adminsitrator have lots of positions left? Confused


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> What does it means to Systems administrator occupation. I am early Jan applicant does it means i have to wait till July too?
> 
> I m little confused i thought systems adminsitrator have lots of positions left? Confused


No Man . 
The system administrators occupation ceiling is given below
2621 ....	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists .....	Total Required:2400 .....	Given till date: 236
So there are plenty of position left. And you are early jan applicant so am I. We will get approval within a month. So cheers man. If you still feel bad, drink alcohol. That will make you feel good.
lane::ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

TOPGUN said:


> What does it means to Systems administrator occupation. I am early Jan applicant does it means i have to wait till July too?
> 
> I m little confused i thought systems adminsitrator have lots of positions left? Confused


Ok just figure out its for Software and Applications Programmers not sys admin. Sorry for confusion. Well best of luch hopefully you all will get invite soon..


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

I got ack email on 25th March and still not given any file number. Has any one got approval without file number?

Raj


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ack email on 25th March and still not given any file number. Has any one got approval without file number?
> 
> Raj


Raj , read previous posts. You will definitely get your answer.
lane::ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

gaurav7172 said:


> No Man .
> The system administrators occupation ceiling is given below
> 2621 ....	Database and Systems Administrators, and ICT Security Specialists .....	Total Required:2400 .....	Given till date: 236
> So there are plenty of position left. And you are early jan applicant so am I. We will get approval within a month. So cheers man. If you still feel bad, drink alcohol. That will make you feel good.
> lane::ranger:


hahahaa thanks for those words Gaurav. Lolz i dont why it just came to my mind actually i am so scared and could expect anything around this.

and for Alcohol  " Aur bhi Gham hain Zamaneh mai Mohabaat ke Siwa"


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

May need to read through couple of posts. It will be better if someone can let me know.

Raj


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> May need to read through couple of posts. It will be better if someone can let me know.
> 
> Raj


Yes, there are some approvals without providing a file no in their Acks.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Yes, there are some approvals without providing a file no in their Acks.


Like I said, I am not even supposed to know my file no. because it wasnt included in my acknowledgement. They would just have your no. in their file, doesnt affect the process whatsoever


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Got approval and invite today after 25 weeks of patience.all the best to each one of you.and just hang on.

Applied 5 dec
Ack recivd 19 mrch without file numbr
Ocupation accountant

Approval 1st may

Thank u god.thank u expat forum.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats OZ

Claps for u ;-)


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this normal or NSW expedite the approval process because I thonk 5-6 approval in a day.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got approval and invite today after 25 weeks of patience.all the best to each one of you.and just hang on.
> 
> ...


Yo Wizard of OZ. Congrats mate. Ready to show your magic in australia.
Cheers and enjoy life.
lane::ranger:


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got approval and invite today after 25 weeks of patience.all the best to each one of you.and just hang on.
> 
> ...


Congrats.


----------



## naresh203 (Mar 28, 2013)

5 approvals today ... Congrats to all ..


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

*Test*

Hello Everyone.







262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April SS Status: Waiting for Final result.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

So happy to see 5 appr!!! Hope tomorrow will be the same!


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have a query, i submitted the EOI and waiting for SS from NSW, i do not wantto claim any point for my wife but i guess it is mandatory for her to give IELTS else she will be considered as a dependent, just wanted some clarity on this if anyone can assist.

262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

test


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

asherasher said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a query, i submitted the EOI and waiting for SS from NSW, i do not wantto claim any point for my wife but i guess it is mandatory for her to give IELTS else she will be considered as a dependent, just wanted some clarity on this if anyone can assist.
> 
> 262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April


friend,

what is your query? whether you claim points for your wife or not, she should prove that she is good in English. one way is getting overall 4.5 in IELTS. another way is, if she is a graduate, get a letter from University or College stating that she was taught the course in English and exams were written in English.

hope this helps...

cheers....


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Yo Wizard of OZ. Congrats mate. Ready to show your magic in australia.
> Cheers and enjoy life.
> lane::ranger:


thanks so much....well we were already showing our magic for last 3 yrs...we just got noticed  All the best !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Congrats.



Thanks Jazzys ..n all the best to u


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

The query is I DONOT want to claim her point, but i guess i got the Answer that is She should give IELTS and score at least 4.5 bands in all 4 that should be Piece of cake for her.
Her university is not issue us ay such document so i believe Giving IELTS is the only option.

Second question so looking at the pace at which We are getting results i guess i should get a response in another 8 weeks, by when is she required to complete her IELTS?? and post doing that i guess i'll have to update the EOI right ??

regards,
Asher



Sankar said:


> friend,
> 
> what is your query? whether you claim points for your wife or not, she should prove that she is good in English. one way is getting overall 4.5 in IELTS. another way is, if she is a graduate, get a letter from University or College stating that she was taught the course in English and exams were written in English.
> 
> ...


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

They really worked hard on labour day, 5 approvals as per xl sheet


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Lets see what happen 2morrow

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I have VIC state sponsorship (190) ?

But I see many jobs in NSW as compared to VIC ..... 

what are options for me to change to NSW ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Dr OZ 

Yeah seriously had good day on Labour day(May 1st).
I wish and pray that May month will continue this pace of speed.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got approval and invite today after 25 weeks of patience.all the best to each one of you.and just hang on.
> 
> ...


Dr.Oz!!! I'm so happy for you!! I've been waiting for you to get approval then it will be my turn soon!


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

darecool said:


> Dr.Oz!!! I'm so happy for you!! I've been waiting for you to get approval then it will be my turn soon!


Congrats to Dr Oz. I Just realized i have everything same as him the timeline, occupation, IELTS , experience but i still havent got an outcome yet. So hopefully today is my day or ill think theres something very ramdom going on


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any updates today ???


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Dec 2nd and 3 rd week applicants Keep checking your emails(including junk folders).
wish you all good luck


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

One approval today 

cctt123 12 Dec 

Congrats cctt123 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Dr OZ
> 
> Yeah seriously had good day on Labour day(May 1st).
> I wish and pray that May month will continue this pace of speed.



Thanks Pradinlr.....yup they did wrkd hard..one of my other frnd who just got ack few weeks ago and applied in JAN also got approval yesterday...he is not part of this forum !! He is frm IT field.


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I just got an email from NSW that I got the Approval after 23 weeks waiting.

Code: Analyst Programmer.

Docs Submitted: Dec 5th 

Ack: Mar 20th with Ref Number.

Approval: May 2nd 1 pm sydney standard time.

I know waiting is pain. All the best for all the people who are waiting.........

Cheeeeeeers.


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry guys..was too excited that i did not notice that we only got approval....have yet to submit an EOI and get an invite...but still its such a big relief !!


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Folks,

Its seems, Approval festival is running well.

I am Jan 7th Applicant (Software Engineer), When can I expect my approval?

I hope , They will start prosessing Jan 7th applicants One week later,. Because from Dec 21st to Jan7th NSW has not recieved any application because of Christmas holidays.

Good to hear and Congrats to those who got approval.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for all 

I just got my approval at noon sydney time.

Code:Civil engineer.

Docs Submitted: Dec 12th 

Ack: Mar 21st with Ref Number.

Ielts 6 each, non work experience and job offer

All the best for you guys, i hope you all will get the approval, just an issue of wait, I am selected even i just meet the minimum requirements. Therefore, i think you guys are safe.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

rohitk said:


> One approval today
> 
> cctt123 12 Dec
> 
> Congrats cctt123 :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks robitk~


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Great.. Big Congratulations


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> Dr.Oz!!! I'm so happy for you!! I've been waiting for you to get approval then it will be my turn soon!


haha..ur funny darecool...all the best


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Thanks Pradinlr.....yup they did wrkd hard..one of my other frnd who just got ack few weeks ago and applied in JAN also got approval yesterday...he is not part of this forum !! He is frm IT field.


Congrats dude, can you share your friends time line as when did he applied in JAN


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congratulations to guys who recvd approvals today.
So far two members
cctt123
NSWDec5


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I have a question regarding NSW state sponsorship. Now that NSW stopped taking new applications under 189 subclass, can I still go ahead and finish skillselect and submit EOI so that I can be in the pipeline? Or should I submit EOI only after NSW opens fresh quota for this year - meaning July 2013? 

Please advise. 

Thank you.


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Thanks Pradinlr.....yup they did wrkd hard..one of my other frnd who just got ack few weeks ago and applied in JAN also got approval yesterday...he is not part of this forum !! He is frm IT field.


Hello Dr. Oz, can you please talk to your friend to find out when his documents reached NSW ? I am also Jan 7 application hence curios to know 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

So far three members
cctt123
NSWDec5
and one Jan applicant.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

tihor said:


> I have a question regarding NSW state sponsorship. Now that NSW stopped taking new applications under 189 subclass, can I still go ahead and finish skillselect and submit EOI so that I can be in the pipeline? Or should I submit EOI only after NSW opens fresh quota for this year - meaning July 2013?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.



NSW stopped taking new applications under 189 subclass???? its 190 subclass dude. 

About application , I would recommend you , prepare all your docs like Skill assessment, IELTS and all. Wait for them to reopen the application and apply then. No point applying now as they will not entertain it


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for all
> 
> I just got my approval at noon sydney time.
> 
> ...


OMG cctt got his approval too!! I feel so anxious seems like my turn soon :fingerscrossed:. Everybody in my period are moving towards prs now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> OMG cctt got his approval too!! I feel so anxious seems like my turn soon :fingerscrossed:. Everybody in my period are moving towards prs now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good buddy 

keep checking your mails time to time.
we are also eagerly waiting to see as many approvals as possible :ranger:

your waiting time for approval going to end soon, just few hours away thats all 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

rohitk said:


> NSW stopped taking new applications under 189 subclass???? its 190 subclass dude.
> 
> About application , I would recommend you , prepare all your docs like Skill assessment, IELTS and all. Wait for them to reopen the application and apply then. No point applying now as they will not entertain it


Sorry, I was bit off with the sub classes. I am ready with all others - meaning ACS assessment, IELTS etc. The only thing now pending is submitting EOI. BTW, by submitted EOI now, would I have any priority w.r.t to dates so that my application is considered first when the quotas open? Or there is nothing like that?

Of course, I understand, there is no guarantee that my position would still be available when the new quotas open.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

darecool said:


> OMG cctt got his approval too!! I feel so anxious seems like my turn soon :fingerscrossed:. Everybody in my period are moving towards prs now. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Dear darecool

I thought i was no hope when i just applied cuz i didnt have any advantage over other applcant but just for giving it a try.Unbelieveabely i got it, just like dreaming.

I am sure it is your turn now. Wont be too far away.All the best.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TIME
+++
Sydney (Australia - New South Wales)	Thursday, 2 May 2013, 15:30:00	
+++

Two hours away from close of Business today. hope we will get few more approvals.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

tihor said:


> Sorry, I was bit off with the sub classes. I am ready with all others - meaning ACS assessment, IELTS etc. The only thing now pending is submitting EOI. BTW, by submitted EOI now, would I have any priority w.r.t to dates so that my application is considered first when the quotas open? Or there is nothing like that?
> 
> Of course, I understand, there is no guarantee that my position would still be available when the new quotas open.


I hardly doubt that, filling EOI now will put you on priority . Its based on when your documents reached to NSW. I might be wrong as they are processing randomly in a batches .


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Shall we conclude all DEC 1st week applicants got their result or any one still waiting for it ??


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations to guys who recvd approvals today.
> So far two members
> cctt123
> NSWDec5


Thanks Pradinlr ..hope you will receive very soon..


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

As I understand it, filling in EOI is just a convenient link for state office to inform DIAC to issue invitation to your particular EOI application. So SS and EOI are co-dependent on each other. Without EOI, after getting SS, pr invitation will take longer as state office couldnt link your ss to diac for diac to issue 190 invitation.

Correspondingly, without SS, EOI is completely useless as it serves no purpose so long you cannot obtain at least 60points without ss. If you r on 60points, might as well apply 189 visa. Therefore, having set up EOI before getting SS, may speed up your process of getting invitation AFTER SS has been approved over other who have not set up EOI. Before SS being approved, your application is not in the 'pipeline' yet in DIAC system as your points have not reached 60


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Shall we conclude all DEC 1st week applicants got their result or any one still waiting for it ??


Guys

Please respond to Rohit's post. anybody from 1st week of Dec still waiting for approval ?

by sharing such info we can understand the trend n gives subsequent month applicants ray of hope on their approvals:ranger:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

darecool said:


> As I understand it, filling in EOI is just a convenient link for state office to inform DIAC to issue invitation to your particular EOI application. So SS and EOI are co-dependent on each other. Without EOI, after getting SS, pr invitation will take longer as state office couldnt link your ss to diac for diac to issue 190 invitation.
> 
> Correspondingly, without SS, EOI is completely useless as it serves no purpose so long you cannot obtain at least 60points without ss. If you r on 60points, might as well apply 189 visa. Therefore, having set up EOI before getting SS, may speed up your process of getting invitation AFTER SS has been approved over other who have not set up EOI. Before SS being approved, your application is not in the 'pipeline' yet in DIAC system as your points have not reached 60


Thanks for clarifying! Appreciate it very much.


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Shall we conclude all DEC 1st week applicants got their result or any one still waiting for it ??


Dec 5 and sill waiting


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Ramos said:


> Dec 5 and sill waiting


Hi Mate

Whats your job code?


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Whats your job code?


2211 Accounting


----------



## deeps136 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys, Even thought I am not an active member of this forum, But I have been following this forum to check on the progress of my application.
Finally I have received my approval.

thanks to everyone..and best of luck


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

deeps136 said:


> Hey Guys, Even thought I am not an active member of this forum, But I have been following this forum to check on the progress of my application.
> Finally I have received my approval.
> 
> thanks to everyone..and best of luck



Congrats mate, 

Can you share your timeline and job code ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

deeps136 said:


> Hey Guys, Even thought I am not an active member of this forum, But I have been following this forum to check on the progress of my application.
> Finally I have received my approval.
> 
> thanks to everyone..and best of luck



Congratulations deeps136 :clap2:


It would be great if you can share your time lines and job code with us ?


----------



## deeps136 (Feb 26, 2013)

Job Code 22111 Accounting
Date of applied: 6th Dec
Ack: 19th MArch
Approval 2nd may.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

So count so far is "4"

cctt123
NSWDec5
deeps136 
and one Jan applicant.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Can you please reveal the Jan applicant details?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> So count so far is "4"
> 
> cctt123
> NSWDec5
> ...



I think its 5 
Suda as well


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Can you please reveal the Jan applicant details?



Hi Mate



Dr OZ posted that his frnd got approval today and he is from IT field.
I dont any other details..Dr OZ is the right person to provide more details about "jan applicant"


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Dr OZ .. Can you please provide details of Jan Applicant?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> I think its 5
> Suda as well


Oh I see

Buddy...am not able to open excel, any idea what is his (suda) time line and job code


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Oh I see
> 
> Buddy...am not able to open excel, any idea what is his (suda) time line and job code


Suda
Sri Lanka	
Software Engineer
3-Dec-2012
8+	
OFFshore	
Approved	2-May-2013


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Suda
> Sri Lanka
> Software Engineer
> 3-Dec-2012
> ...


Coolness 

So count so far is "5"

cctt123
NSWDec5
deeps136 
suda
and one Jan applicant.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats to all who have got there approvals.... seems now they have got the ball rolling. And ppl thanks for not calling them again n again i guess that helped too...

keep good hopes. every one will get one soon.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

NSWDec5 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got an email from NSW that I got the Approval after 23 weeks waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for all
> 
> I just got my approval at noon sydney time.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Shall we conclude all DEC 1st week applicants got their result or any one still waiting for it ??


I m dec 5th applicant and still waiting. My job code is 2613.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Way to go everyone!


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Is there any buddy here without who hasn't received any sort of acknowledgement .....please share your time line...

I am 8th march applicant and I haven't received any kind ok ack yet.....


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

rohitk said:


> Shall we conclude all DEC 1st week applicants got their result or any one still waiting for it ??



I have applied on dec 7th. Waiting for my approval.. I have received my ack on March 5th.


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Is there any buddy here without who hasn't received any sort of acknowledgement .....please share your time line...
> 
> I am 8th march applicant and I haven't received any kind ok ack yet.....


Hi 
I also applied on 8 march 2613 Developer programmer and till know haven't got any acknowledgement.
N Congrats to all who got approvals today...


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> Hi
> I also applied on 8 march 2613 Developer programmer and till know haven't got any acknowledgement.
> N Congrats to all who got approvals today...


Could you please let me know through this forum as soon as you get your ack ....I will let you know as well.....I think we should get it tomorrow or at least on Monday.....thanks


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Could you please let me know through this forum as soon as you get your ack ....I will let you know as well.....I think we should get it tomorrow or at least on Monday.....thanks


Ya sure I will let u know..


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Coolness
> 
> So count so far is "5"
> 
> ...


friends,

congrats to those who got approvals!

who is that Jan applicant who got approval? is he there in our excel?
just trying to figure out what's their strategy approving Jan applicant without finishing Dec applications.

cheers....


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Dr OZ .. Can you please provide details of Jan Applicant?


Ya sure lodgement date : jan 31
Ack : 19 mrch
He didnt get approval but got questioned about further docs
Sorry about wrong info


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

which further docs? can you tell us? thanx


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> which further docs? can you tell us? thanx


Ya.he is finshg prof year in two wiks and had had nly 50 points without
It.so thy jst askd a proof of the same and hav gvn hm 28 day time


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you DR oz! Best lucks for your visa!


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> Ya sure I will let u know..


Hi manpreet.
I just received my ack today at 1145...they said they received my documents on 12 march....and processing tome is 16 week


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Any Approvals today?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Hi manpreet.
> I just received my ack today at 1145...they said they received my documents on 12 march....and processing tome is 16 week


Rn2012 Finally u got your ack.. can you tell us is it a generic ack or its with file number ??


----------



## NSWDec5 (Mar 20, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Congrats


Thanks Bro..


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Hi manpreet.
> I just received my ack today at 1145...they said they received my documents on 12 march....and processing tome is 16 week


Hi
Congrats. I and my friend got acknowledgement today and applied for developer programmer
2613 but its without ref no... N same 16 weeks time...


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know who is making changes in excel sheet... Someone deleted my entry of 8th March...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Did NSW people slow down today?? Not a single approval yet ???


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> thank you DR oz! Best lucks for your visa!


thank u ...lodging EOI today


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Did NSW people slow down today?? Not a single approval yet ???


They are in friday mood B-)


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> I don't know who is making changes in excel sheet... Someone deleted my entry of 8th March...


Your data is still there but it is on second page so when you open on top it says next clic on that....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news or NSW enjoying friday.


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Your data is still there but it is on second page so when you open on top it says next clic on that....


Ok.. Thnx..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

any approval today ?????


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> any approval today ?????


I think no approval today.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

2 approvals I can see from excel sheet


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Rohit , Can you disclose those two applicants details?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> Hi
> Congrats. I and my friend got acknowledgement today and applied for developer programmer
> 2613 but its without ref no... N same 16 weeks time...


So random. They got mine on the 12th or 13th and sent ack on the 15th with a 12 week time!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Rohit , Can you disclose those two applicants details?



Here you go mate 

Sijo Kurian	Systems Administrator 10-Dec-2012
Viking Suomi	Systems Administrator	17-Dec-2012


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> Sijo Kurian	Systems Administrator 10-Dec-2012
> Viking Suomi	Systems Administrator	17-Dec-2012


Cool,

2 of them are system admins....

Good progress.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

My turn is coming !!! 
maybe Monday ...

18 looong weeks up to now


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

ltrifonov said:


> My turn is coming !!!
> maybe Monday ...
> 
> 18 looong weeks up to now


I see our time frame is the same. Different job though! :fingerscrossed:
Next week!!!!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> Sijo Kurian	Systems Administrator 10-Dec-2012
> Viking Suomi	Systems Administrator	17-Dec-2012


One more member (little.banter)got approval today. He posted it in below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-348.html#post1152462

his docs reached on 17th Dec and his job code is soft engg


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a new one here,

appreciate a lot of ppl sharing their experience and knowledge

Can some admin upload my information to the statistic table of NWS SS

Name: leey
Passport: China
ANZCO:1311
Occupation: construction project manager
Date of Sum: 27/MAR/2013
Year of EXP: 1
Onstore
Point: 55
IELTS: 6
ACK Date: 28/MAR/2013
Ref No.: No
Agent: Yes
Qualification: Master in construction management

Cheers,

Hope all guys can sucessfully get the approval!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

leeyi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new one here,
> 
> ...


Welcome to our club.

Actually you can update by yourself.

Here we go:https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Good luck


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

thx bro, done!!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> did nsw people slow down today?? Not a single approval yet ???


tgif


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> tgif


What happ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

Anyone from 5th dec of earlier who is still awaiting an outcome????


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you 5th Dec applicant?


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Are you 5th Dec applicant?


yes 5th dec


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't worry Ramosh, you will get on Monday.

Moreover, I have seen that even 17th December applicant has got approval and invitation at the same time.

Hope it happens to you also. All the best.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Ramos said:


> Anyone from 5th dec of earlier who is still awaiting an outcome????


I m 5th dec applicant too and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

jazzys said:


> I m 5th dec applicant too and waiting for the outcome.


Hey Jazzys,

where are u on the spreadsheet?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*abt PCC*

Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply...


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

Finally Got the long waited NSW State Sponsorship approval. Hope all of you will get yours soon.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

5h31kh said:


> Finally Got the long waited NSW State Sponsorship approval. Hope all of you will get yours soon.


OMG When did u get urs?? Btw when did u apply


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

darecool said:


> OMG When did u get urs?? Btw when did u apply


Applied 6dec. 
Docs received 7dec
Ack 19mar
Approval 2may


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Did you get ur approval today??! or yesterday?


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply...


PCC is required. Its 10 yrs , not 5 yrs


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

darecool said:


> Did you get ur approval today??! or yesterday?


It must be yesterday coz they are off on weekends right


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ashababy said:


> PCC is required. Its 10 yrs , not 5 yrs


For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

darecool said:


> Did you get ur approval today??! or yesterday?


guys he has mention in above comment 

Approval 2may


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Any one with RPL Skills accessed got ack or Approval ?? i logged my application around 15th Dec 2012 but still not have got ack or approval, worried very much. My Consultant says Since i hold non IT BE degree my qualification is not accessed by ACS, due to which NSW may not provide approval..


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you send your ACS to NSW SS?
Did you get ack?

if both are "yes" , You will get NSW-SS result on Monday or tuesday.

but whether +ve or -ve will depends on the documents you submitted.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ashababy said:


> PCC is required. Its 10 yrs , not 5 yrs



thx ashababy


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

rohitk said:


> guys he has mention in above comment
> 
> Approval 2may


Haha...my bad.

I am just wondering how do people get so eager that 2nd week of dec will get approval on monday or tuesday. For me personally, I will give it sometime next week. Monday or Tuesday r too optimistic estimation. Still I might be one of those lucky ones!


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Mr. Darecool,

If you are observing or following this thread properly, you can notice that.

On Thursday , one Jan 30th Applicant posted that he received a query about documents. That means his application is under process.

Hence we may receive mass approvals at a time.
Provide your views. Don't create ridiculous impact on others posts.

Keep rocking.. Be optimistic.😊


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Ramos said:


> Hey Jazzys,
> 
> where are u on the spreadsheet?


I m not on the spreadsheet but will update my details tomorrow.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Mr. Darecool,
> 
> If you are observing or following this thread properly, you can notice that.
> 
> ...


Funny how you of all people are reminding others not to create ridiculous impact on others posts, as my previous post was a mere questioning. If you misunderstood my tone, then you are the one who's uptight, not me.

Your view is based on a speculation alone which is the reason that triggers my question. Don't get me wrong because I truly hope that your view is right. But don't start flaming my post.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply...


Annu... are you annu kapoor from Antakshari serial?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Annu... are you annu kapoor from Antakshari serial?


i liked his performance in vicky donor though.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Any one with RPL Skills accessed got ack or Approval ?? i logged my application around 15th Dec 2012 but still not have got ack or approval, worried very much. My Consultant says Since i hold non IT BE degree my qualification is not accessed by ACS, due to which NSW may not provide approval..


Arun, don't worry. if you have non it degree then ACS will say that they cannot access your degree but they will access your experience after checking your work experience letter and ACS project report form. you will only get points for your experience. so if u can manage to get points from ielts and can complete 60 points and have relevant experience in it field as per anzesco requirement, you dont have to worry. they will give you state sponsorship.
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

its good to see two system administrators getting approval. cool. they are finishing december. 
how many hopes are dependent on them. i just pray they process every ones application soon.
can't wait to reach australia.
cheers to those getting approval. and cheers to those who will get it soon.
lane::ranger:


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

As we know software engineer and developer programmer code 2613 reached near to ceiling. Did any1 have information that what they gonna do if ceiling will b full in this month.... Do we need to lodge the file again or they will carry out the same in the next year...


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

All the best to everyone for today


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Does any one know if anyone with ACS assessment via RPL got an approval ? kindly respond.


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Arun, don't worry. if you have non it degree then ACS will say that they cannot access your degree but they will access your experience after checking your work experience letter and ACS project report form. you will only get points for your experience. so if u can manage to get points from ielts and can complete 60 points and have relevant experience in it field as per anzesco requirement, you dont have to worry. they will give you state sponsorship.
> lane::ranger:


Thanks Gaurav...


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> As we know software engineer and developer programmer code 2613 reached near to ceiling. Did any1 have information that what they gonna do if ceiling will b full in this month.... Do we need to lodge the file again or they will carry out the same in the next year...


I emailed Stephanie on Friday regarding this but haven't received any reply yet. I submitted the application relatively late (Mar 21st) so they probably put my emails at a very low priority. You may want to try your own luck.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

One approval already.....today ....looking at current speed I think they will finalised all application before end of June....


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> I emailed Stephanie on Friday regarding this but haven't received any reply yet. I submitted the application relatively late (Mar 21st) so they probably put my emails at a very low priority. You may want to try your own luck.


I Spoke to Stephanie today, as i had some questions...but she was telling that another 2 -3 days should be seeing good number of approvals..lets hope for the best...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

EE-India said:


> If you have 60 points already, I believe you will quality for open visa category 189


Hi all , positive skill assessment t and i qualified in ielts academics with overall 7 band and i got s,w, r, =6.5 l - 8 band .......can i apply for nsw ss with 55 points . my agent told me to get clear ielts in wid 7 band in each module and while applying for ss do v need to mention company name in which i am currenctly working . 
does spouse qualification ielts result is considered at time of visa application if he is not assessed


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hi all , positive skill assessment t and i qualified in ielts academics with overall 7 band and i got s,w, r, =6.5 l - 8 band .......can i apply for nsw ss with 55 points . my agent told me to get clear ielts in wid 7 band in each module and while applying for ss do v need to mention company name in which i am currenctly working .
> does spouse qualification ielts result is considered at time of visa application if he is not assessed


You can go ahead and apply for NSW SS with 55 points,
If you have 7 in each band you can apply directly to 189 visa,
Yes you will have to submit your current company info as well.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> I Spoke to Stephanie today, as i had some questions...but she was telling that another 2 -3 days should be seeing good number of approvals..lets hope for the best...


Hi thanks for sharing this information, help us to keep our hopes alive. 

What was your questions to Stephanie , if you could share with us would be appreciated. Did she said anything about OC??


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish everyone all the best for today.


----------



## jazzys (Mar 22, 2013)

Yippeee ... Got approval and invitation today 1pm as per AEST 
Job code: 2613 
Docs submitted: 5th dec 
Ack recieved: 19th march 
Thanks to everyone for keeping this forum updated with the latest news. God bless and Good luck to everyone.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Yippeee ... Got approval and invitation today 1pm as per AEST
> Job code: 2613
> Docs submitted: 5th dec
> Ack recieved: 19th march
> Thanks to everyone for keeping this forum updated with the latest news. God bless and Good luck to everyone.



Congrats mate 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Yippeee ... Got approval and invitation today 1pm as per AEST
> Job code: 2613
> Docs submitted: 5th dec
> Ack recieved: 19th march
> Thanks to everyone for keeping this forum updated with the latest news. God bless and Good luck to everyone.


Congrats Jazz ;-)


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Hi thanks for sharing this information, help us to keep our hopes alive.
> 
> What was your questions to Stephanie , if you could share with us would be appreciated. Did she said anything about OC??


Rohit, my agent informed me that my assessment was done by ACS via RPL , since i am from a non IT background (BE Civil), the Educational Qualification was not assessed by ACS only Job experiance(Software Engineer) was assessed, so my approval may not go thru. So i called Stephanie to check on this & get back to me.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

jazzys said:


> Yippeee ... Got approval and invitation today 1pm as per AEST
> Job code: 2613
> Docs submitted: 5th dec
> Ack recieved: 19th march
> Thanks to everyone for keeping this forum updated with the latest news. God bless and Good luck to everyone.



Woohoo,
Good start for the day.
Congrats mate and I wish you all the very best for the further process and your journey to AUS.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Rohit, my agent informed me that my assessment was done by ACS via RPL , since i am from a non IT background (BE Civil), the Educational Qualification was not assessed by ACS only Job experiance(Software Engineer) was assessed, so my approval may not go thru. So i called Stephanie to check on this & get back to me.


Hi Arun,

Who is your agent? It seems they don't know anything. NSW State Department never mentioned that they would not approve RPL applications. If I am not wrong, there were may applicants who got approvals through RPL. Mine also RPL applied in Feb. Waiting for out come. No need to worry. You will get your approval.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jazzys said:


> Yippeee ... Got approval and invitation today 1pm as per AEST
> Job code: 2613
> Docs submitted: 5th dec
> Ack recieved: 19th march
> Thanks to everyone for keeping this forum updated with the latest news. God bless and Good luck to everyone.


Excellent!! Enjoy your day............................................!!!!!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats Jazzy 

next is whose turn guys ?
anybody from Dec 5th waiting for approval ?


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Who is your agent? It seems they don't know anything. NSW State Department never mentioned that they would not approve RPL applications. If I am not wrong, there were may applicants who got approvals through RPL. Mine also RPL applied in Feb. Waiting for out come. No need to worry. You will get your approval.
> 
> Cheers....


Thanks Sankar..Even i hope the same, just waiting for a response from Stephanie on the approval. My Docs reached around 14th Dec 12.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Rohit, my agent informed me that my assessment was done by ACS via RPL , since i am from a non IT background (BE Civil), the Educational Qualification was not assessed by ACS only Job experiance(Software Engineer) was assessed, so my approval may not go thru. So i called Stephanie to check on this & get back to me.


Arun Bhai, no need to worry, I think you agent is misguiding you. My Agent is licensed by Australian immigration Auth. Even I am a RPL Assess. he said There is no rule like no preference RPL. Use common sense yaar if he wont give preference, how come he accept our application. If so NSW people would have mentioned clearly about RPL. Its is Aus. yaar not India, sorry to say our never be clear about rule. Be cool and pray for Gpod you will get not to worry.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations guys..


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Arun Bhai, no need to worry, I think you agent is misguiding you. My Agent is licensed by Australian immigration Auth. Even I am a RPL Assess. he said There is no rule like no preference RPL. Use common sense yaar if he wont give preference, how come he accept our application. If so NSW people would have mentioned clearly about RPL. Its is Aus. yaar not India, sorry to say our never be clear about rule. Be cool and pray for Gpod you will get not to worry.


Thanks Rahul, bit relieved after talking to you guys here in the forum


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

congrats jazzys~

i am 7 dec applicant and am still waiting for my approval =( fingercross!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any other approval today


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

My application was approved on May 2nd, still waiting for Invitaion....

Do most of applicants get the approval and Invitation at the same day???


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Jazzy
> 
> next is whose turn guys ?
> anybody from Dec 5th waiting for approval ?



Yup, me still waiting. I just spoke to my agent but he said he wont ask them ,he will just wait. I guess we have to give them a call if i dont it by tomorrow. same for you too if you are still waiting.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> I Spoke to Stephanie today, as i had some questions...but she was telling that another 2 -3 days should be seeing good number of approvals..lets hope for the best...


I received a reply from her just now but it does not answer my questions at all. In fact, she even got my name wrong. She has either intended to replied to someone else but misclicked or blindly assumed that I sought to expedite my application without bothering to read my email.

Here is my email to her.

####################################
Dear Stephanie,

I am writing as a March 21st applicant regarding the nearly reached DIAC ceiling for occupation code 2613.

Please correct me if I am wrong, but with less than 600 places left, I believe the ceiling is very likely to be reached before my application moves up the waiting queue to be assessed. If this unfortunate scenario turned out to be the case, would I have to apply again after July 1st as I still wish to be considered for NSW State Sponsorship?

I understand the high volume of applications the Department has received and thus am thankful for your effort to answer applicants' burning questions. I am looking forward to your reply at your earliest convenience.

Kind regards, 
{My name}
####################################

Here is her reply.

####################################
Dear {Not my name and not even close}, 

We are not able to expedite applications because of occupation ceilings. However we are currently finalising mid/late December applications and the current processing time is about 16 weeks from when the application was lodged. 

Regards 

Stephanie Potell
####################################

I sincerely hope that they maintain a high level of professionalism and only make mistakes like this occasionally.


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> I received a reply from her just now but it does not answer my questions at all. In fact, she even got my name wrong. She has either intended to replied to someone else but misclicked or blindly assumed that I sought to expedite my application without bothering to read my email.
> 
> Here is my email to her.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me what name she was addressing to ? even i am waiting for a response from her ..


----------



## mrreddy21 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

my name is rakesh, this is the first time i am posting the comments in this forum.
I got my approval and invitation today.

Doc Rec on 7th december
Ack Rec: 11th march
Approval and invitation: 6th may

i updated my details on spreadsheet also.

All the best to everyone who are still waiting....:fingerscrossed:

regards,
Rakesh


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

mrreddy21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my name is rakesh, this is the first time i am posting the comments in this forum.
> I got my approval and invitation today.
> ...


Congrata Rakesh clap clap


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats!!!! All the best!


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Darecool - no news?


----------



## response123 (May 6, 2013)

All you need is a higher English language score required for the skills assessment. It implies with the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers
So you can apply if you are having six.They only sponser software engineers for 190.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

cctt123 said:


> My application was approved on May 2nd, still waiting for Invitaion....
> 
> Do most of applicants get the approval and Invitation at the same day???


Email Lily cheuang @4:10PM asked her Istill waiting for my Invitaion. I got invited @5:10PM...

The office is working lately now. Great job. 

Good sign guys and I am sure they are working hard now.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Darecool - no news?


No 
I've been so tempted to call them. But I guess they have to finish up with all the first week of dec first. Maybe if i dun get it this week I will call them next week.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

How many approvals today?
I am not able to access sheet.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> I am new here friends. I want to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> I am a university lecturer with 5 years experience with ielts 7.5 (R and W 7.0, L 8.5 and s 6.5) general. is it ok or not?
> 
> ...


All I can say is wait for the new state SOL and nsw ss new requirement in June/July(?). Those requirements then will be applicable to you


----------



## Sano (Jan 28, 2013)

Today I got my approval and invitation 
Account
Doc reached 5 dec
Ack 19 march 
Approval n invitation 6 may. 
I am very happy today thankyou god and this forum. And thanks every one of this forum


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

darecool said:


> No
> I've been so tempted to call them. But I guess they have to finish up with all the first week of dec first. Maybe if i dun get it this week I will call them next week.


Good luck! Good chance given the recent pick up in pace.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Sano said:


> Today I got my approval and invitation
> Account
> Doc reached 5 dec
> Ack 19 march
> ...


Congratulations Sano :clap2:
and to all the applicants who got approval today.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Can you please tell me what name she was addressing to ? even i am waiting for a response from her ..


I hid the name because I intended not to violate other people's privacy. The name begins with the letter J and contains three characters in total. This should give you sufficient information


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sano said:


> Today I got my approval and invitation
> Account
> Doc reached 5 dec
> Ack 19 march
> ...


Hey Sano...

Congratulations! I couldn't find your name in the excel. Didn't you update your details in the excel?

Cheers....


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> I received a reply from her just now but it does not answer my questions at all. In fact, she even got my name wrong. She has either intended to replied to someone else but misclicked or blindly assumed that I sought to expedite my application without bothering to read my email.
> 
> Here is my email to her.
> 
> ...


Dude, strongly suggest u come to mel, spend just a coulpe of bucks and a few months on NATTI qualification, it's much easier and more stable to ensure u can reach 60 points.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

Today we have around 6 appovals! That's really a good number. I guess they would finish all Dec applications by this Friday. 

So... Dec applicants... Get ready to celebrate!!

Cheers......................................................!


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Guys I am really shocked the way they are approving 189Subclass,
Applicants are getting approvals within 2 weeks(Even less) of them submitting their EOI.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Guys I am really shocked the way they are approving 189Subclass,
> Applicants are getting approvals within 2 weeks(Even less) of them submitting their EOI.


Really?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Really?


Yup,
Check the comments in this thread.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-539.html

:ranger:


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

udayNSW said:


> Yup,
> Check the comments in this thread.
> 
> 
> ...


Agree but its just invite. After that you lodge your application and what I think is 190 is much faster than 189.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

leeyi said:


> Dude, strongly suggest u come to mel, spend just a coulpe of bucks and a few months on NATTI qualification, it's much easier and more stable to ensure u can reach 60 points.


Thanks for the advice. In fact, I'm living in Melbourne and going to take NAATI on May 16th. However, I didn't start preparing for it until about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Sano said:


> Today I got my approval and invitation
> Account
> Doc reached 5 dec
> Ack 19 march
> ...


Congratulations...:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: .I am Jan 8 applicant. Looks like I have to wait just a couple of more weeks at this rate to get the good news for myself. Good luck with your Visa application. Please do update about the docs required and procedure during application if something unexpected comes up.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets see who is going to be lucky today !!!
So far any approvals today??


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Got my approval..*

Guys..

I got my Invite today.. a relief ! !

Submitted Date : 07 Dec 2012.
Ack: 5th March
Invite: 7th May.

All the best to the rest of them... godspeed....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Guys..
> 
> I got my Invite today.. a relief ! !
> 
> ...


Congratulations Satish! Please update the excel. By the way what's your ANZSCO?
Enjoy your day...............!

December guys, please keep checking your mails. Update here as soon as you get approval mail.

Cheers.....


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

Just got my approval mates!
Yabadabadooooooo!


----------



## mandl (Mar 5, 2013)

just got my approval as well =)
i am 7/12/2012 applicant~
all the best to everyone!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Agree but its just invite. After that you lodge your application and what I think is 190 is much faster than 189.


Thanks Top gun for sharing the link...I was looking for the same !

Lodged EOI yesterday thru my agent....hope to get invite soon ! does anyone know for how long the invite is valid for? 2 months?


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sankar said:


> Congratulations Satish! Please update the excel. By the way what's your ANZSCO?
> Enjoy your day...............!
> 
> December guys, please keep checking your mails. Update here as soon as you get approval mail.
> ...


ANZSCO is Software Engineer... Could you please send me the link for the excel..


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> ANZSCO is Software Engineer... Could you please send me the link for the excel..


Here you go....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

so far, 3 approvals today. good start.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Already 3 guys getting it today. average has been 5 per day I think in May. At this rate I will get my invitation on next friday.  Never been so much optimistic


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

himal said:


> Already 3 guys getting it today. average has been 5 per day I think in May. At this rate I will get my invitation on next friday.  Never been so much optimistic


What is ur submission date?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> so far, 3 approvals today. good start.


Congratulations guys :clap2:

Yep... Good start. 
So far Today's lucky chaps are

satishkumar432
ltrifonov
mandl


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> What is ur submission date?


My documents reached on 8th of Jan. You can look at my info in my signature just below this reply


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

ltrifonov said:


> Just got my approval mates!
> Yabadabadooooooo!


Hi ltrifonov,

Congratulations to you..
You are Dec 19th applicant and I have seen Dec 7th applicants posting here that they have got approvals.

Are all those applicants between* Dec 7th to Dec 19th *recieving approvals Today? 

Friends, Can you all please check?

its really good to hear.!!1 Great!


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

himal said:


> Already 3 guys getting it today. average has been 5 per day I think in May. At this rate I will get my invitation on next friday.  Never been so much optimistic


hey Himal, my docs also reached on 8th Jan. We might get approval on same day.
May be 2 more weeks of wait and we should get our approvals. 
lane::ranger:


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Guys Good news got my approval today !!! wish everyone here too gets it soon..


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Guys Good news got my approval today !!! wish everyone here too gets it soon..


Congrats mate:clap2:

So far 4 approvals....great going...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Guys Good news got my approval today !!! wish everyone here too gets it soon..



Great news.... 
Congratulations buddy :clap2:


So tally raise to 4 

satishkumar432
ltrifonov
mandl
arunkumar.ek


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys

Can we take it for granted that there are no applications between 20th Dec to 7th Jan ?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Guys
> 
> Can we take it for granted that there are no applications between 20th Dec to 7th Jan ?


There are few applications dated between 20th Dec to 27th Dec.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Guys
> 
> Can we take it for granted that there are no applications between 20th Dec to 7th Jan ?



I guess its from 24 Dec till 7 Jan


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Sankar said:


> There are few applications dated between 20th Dec to 27th Dec.


In my understanding, All those remaining December applicants will get approval by tomorrow.

And Next, they may start Jan 7th applications. (till Jan 7th - there were holidays in Australia)


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Guys Good news got my approval today !!! wish everyone here too gets it soon..


Hi Arun,

Congragulations! Enjoy your day..........!

Now, It is proved that it does not really matter whether you apply through RPL or direct. Inform your agent the same


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> In my understanding, All those remaining December applicants will get approval by tomorrow.
> 
> And Next, they may start Jan 7th applications. (till Jan 7th - there were holidays in Australia)


Hope so buddy :ranger:
Whats your job code and when did your docs reached NSW ?


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

thats great, its so optimistic for u. If u can pass NATTI before approval, maybe u can get 189 invitation earlier. Personally, i love Mel much more than SYN. Good Luck!!!


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Thanks for the advice. In fact, I'm living in Melbourne and going to take NAATI on May 16th. However, I didn't start preparing for it until about 3 weeks ago..


thats great, its so optimistic for u. If u can pass NATTI before approval, maybe u can get 189 invitation earlier. Personally, i love Mel much more than SYN. Good Luck!!!

WTF, forget with the quote-.-!!!


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hope so buddy :ranger:
> Whats your job code and when did your docs reached NSW ?


Hi Pradin,

my job code: 2613 <same like you>.
Documents reached on : 7th Jan.
Ack recieved on: 5th April
---


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Congragulations! Enjoy your day..........!
> 
> Now, It is proved that it does not really matter whether you apply through RPL or direct. Inform your agent the same


Thats Right Sankar... he unnecessarily created a fuss..


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Pradin,
> 
> my job code: 2613 <same like you>.
> Documents reached on : 7th Jan.
> ...


So once you get the approval then it will give an indication to all Jan applicants that they have started processing Jan month applications


----------



## throwaway (Apr 23, 2013)

Sankar said:


> There are few applications dated between 20th Dec to 27th Dec.


I read somewhere in this thread that the department, although not operating, was still accepting applications (by the receptionist, maybe?) during the Christmas break (e.g. people actually get acknowledgement emails saying "For your reference, your application was received on 24th December", which was definitely during the Christmas break).

My question is, is this true, or did the department just let the 22nd Dec (Saturday) to 6th Jan (Sunday) applications 'pile up' during the Christmas break and just treat them as being 'received' on 7th January, when the department reopens on a Monday?


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Another day gone and I'm still waiting....


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

arunkumar.ek said:


> Thats Right Sankar... he unnecessarily created a fuss..


arun congrats. i told you so , if you have required points you will get SS. look at the occupation ceiling. they need lots of workers but they want qualified people in the respective fields to enter legally. now enjoy. my friend ramesh also has to fill rpl form and needs some help. may be you can help him.
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

throwaway said:


> I read somewhere in this thread that the department, although not operating, was still accepting applications (by the receptionist, maybe?) during the Christmas break (e.g. people actually get acknowledgement emails saying "For your reference, your application was received on 24th December", which was definitely during the Christmas break).
> 
> My question is, is this true, or did the department just let the 22nd Dec (Saturday) to 6th Jan (Sunday) applications 'pile up' during the Christmas break and just treat them as being 'received' on 7th January, when the department reopens on a Monday?


cannot be. its a public holiday. The delivery boys and fedex will be on holiday. who would have delivered the package... ghosts?
but all the packages would have been delivered on 7th or 8th of jan. so we are looking at huge number of applications in jan start.
lane::ranger:


----------



## arunkumar.ek (Dec 24, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> arun congrats. i told you so , if you have required points you will get SS. look at the occupation ceiling. they need lots of workers but they want qualified people in the respective fields to enter legally. now enjoy. my friend ramesh also has to fill rpl form and needs some help. may be you can help him.
> lane::ranger:


Sure Gaurav, ask him to pm me..


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks to all i got approval today
doc submitted :dec 17th 2012

approval: may 7th 2013

thanks again to all and all the best for everyone;-)


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks to all i got approval today
> doc submitted :dec 17th 2012
> ...


good good good. december is ending....
Congrats man
lane::ranger:


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sankar said:


> Here you go....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c


Looks like somebody has already updated my info.. I filled the rest in... Thank You...


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

gaurav7172 said:


> cannot be. its a public holiday. The delivery boys and fedex will be on holiday. who would have delivered the package... ghosts?
> but all the packages would have been delivered on 7th or 8th of jan. so we are looking at huge number of applications in jan start.
> lane::ranger:


Agree i have sent my application on 27th Dec but DHL said they tried to do deliver but no one is there i asked them to hold my package and deliver on 7th Jan and thatz what they did and it was successfull so i still doubt ppl have sent application between 25th and 6th .. it should be 7th Jan only.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> good good good. december is ending....
> Congrats man
> lane::ranger:




Congratulations ilayarajamtm :clap2:


Count increased to 5 

satishkumar432
ltrifonov
mandl
arunkumar.ek
ilayarajamtm


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

I finally got the approval and invite from DIAC today

Date of application 5th Dec 2013
Acknowledged on 19th March
Approved on 7 May 2013
Invite on 7 May 2013

Occupation 2211 Accountant


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Ramos said:


> I finally got the approval and invite from DIAC today
> 
> Date of application 5th Dec 2013
> Acknowledged on 19th March
> ...


Wow... one more
Congratulations Ramos :clap2:


Now its 6  

satishkumar432
ltrifonov
mandl
arunkumar.ek
ilayarajamtm
Ramos


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Wow... one more
> Congratulations Ramos :clap2:
> 
> 
> ...


Guys,

I have a doubt.

All the above 6 applicants got approval and Invitation to DIAC together today itself?

Please reply!


----------



## Ramos (May 1, 2013)

yes i got both today


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

*Difference between approval and Invite*

Can someone tell me the difference....between approval and invite.. I have received an e-mail from NSW for the nomination and in the skill select they have changed my status to invite.. 

Thank you !


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference....between approval and invite.. I have received an e-mail from NSW for the nomination and in the skill select they have changed my status to invite..
> 
> Thank you !


Oh you lucky soul, u have no idea. lol
Approval from NSW does not guarantee your invitation for permanent residency from a higher organisation in charge of immigration that is DIAC. Approval from NSW simply means NSW state is prepared to nominate you as an applicant for PR visa 190. 

As to whether you will get permanent residency is really decided by DIAC that is immigration department of federal government of Australia. So since you have gotten invitation from DIAC, that means you can lodge your PR now  congrats.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> Oh you lucky soul, u have no idea. lol
> Approval from NSW does not guarantee your invitation for permanent residency from a higher organisation in charge of immigration that is DIAC. Approval from NSW simply means NSW state is prepared to nominate you as an applicant for PR visa 190.
> 
> As to whether you will get permanent residency is really decided by DIAC that is immigration department of federal government of Australia. So since you have gotten invitation from DIAC, that means you can lodge your PR now  congrats.



Cool.

all our eyes on your application bud.... 
by seeing message alert from you on my mail box... i thought you are sharing good news 

Okies... hope you will receive in any minute


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

darecool said:


> Oh you lucky soul, u have no idea. lol
> Approval from NSW does not guarantee your invitation for permanent residency from a higher organisation in charge of immigration that is DIAC. Approval from NSW simply means NSW state is prepared to nominate you as an applicant for PR visa 190.
> 
> As to whether you will get permanent residency is really decided by DIAC that is immigration department of federal government of Australia. So since you have gotten invitation from DIAC, that means you can lodge your PR now  congrats.



One question , 
Dose that means we may get SS from NSW state even Occupation ceiling reached its quota and we may get invitation later when it will renew???


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Cool.
> 
> all our eyes on your application bud....
> by seeing message alert from you on my mail box... i thought you are sharing good news
> ...


Haha pradinlr, cheers mate. I'm hoping in the next few days, but really keen on getting it this week.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> One question ,
> Dose that means we may get SS from NSW state even Occupation ceiling reached its quota and we may get invitation later when it will renew???


Awesome question boss .. Can someone clarify this?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow....
6 Approvals is a very good number,
My hearty congratulations to everyone who got the approval today,
I wish i would get it soon as well..


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Guys,

How long does it take for 190 visa from SS application till Visa Grant for NSW?

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

is IELTS is valid for three years to apply subclass 190 please help me


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys,
My docs delivered to NSW on 12 Feb and got ack email (w/o case number) on 16 April. However they contacted my agent for further documentation (about my work experience) last week. My case number also included in the subject of the email.

After I provide further docs (payslips), they said they had all the documentation they need for my application and they are able to process my application with all the current documentation. They also mentioned that the applications processed in the order in which they received and they cannot give any guaranteed timeframe. 

What does all these mean?


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

Hello all, 

just new to this fourm, but want to share my timeline with all of u.

apply 5th dec 2012, file no got 28 march, approval and invitation rececived 7th may.

Job code :- accountant 

very happy and congratulations to them whos got their approvals, and best wishes for the others who are still waiting.


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> is IELTS is valid for three years to apply subclass 190 please help me


Yes, it is valid for 3 years, but this rules applied from last year, you can see validity of time on Ielts result form.


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

rvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long does it take for 190 visa from SS application till Visa Grant for NSW?
> 
> ...


After submitted the all documents, hardly 2 weeks.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

mani02 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just new to this fourm, but want to share my timeline with all of u.
> 
> ...


Happy for you mani02 mate.... thank you so much for sharing with us.
Congratulations :clap2:


i think all time highest ... 7 approvals on same day 

satishkumar432
ltrifonov
mandl
arunkumar.ek
ilayarajamtm
Ramos
mani02


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

Ramos said:


> I finally got the approval and invite from DIAC today
> 
> Date of application 5th Dec 2013
> Acknowledged on 19th March
> ...


Congrats buddy, i am same as you and got approval toady. Finally paitence works.:clap2:


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

mani02 said:


> Congrats buddy, i am same as you and got approval toady. Finally paitence works.:clap2:


Can you pls post ur timelines


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Happy for you mani02 mate.... thank you so much for sharing with us.
> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

mani02 said:


> After submitted the all documents, hardly 2 weeks.


How long for getting SS approval / invitation from the time of EOI/ SS application? Thanks


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

darecool said:


> Another day gone and I'm still waiting....


dont worry buddy, its ur turn now, be paitence.


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Happy for you mani02 mate.... thank you so much for sharing with us.
> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> 
> ...


i have 3 friends who also are on same boat, and got approval and invitation taday. they are not in this forum. 1 (software eng) and 2 accountants and applied on 6th dec.


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

as59 said:


> Hi guys,
> My docs delivered to NSW on 12 Feb and got ack email (w/o case number) on 16 April. However they contacted my agent for further documentation (about my work experience) last week. My case number also included in the subject of the email.
> 
> After I provide further docs (payslips), they said they had all the documentation they need for my application and they are able to process my application with all the current documentation. They also mentioned that the applications processed in the order in which they received and they cannot give any guaranteed timeframe.
> ...


Hi AS59,

My understanding is .. They started processing Feb applications also. there might be several steps to process. Documents Verification must be the first step.

I hope , you will receive the update very soon once Jan applicants receive approvals.


----------



## avibd (Apr 16, 2013)

*Appoval from "Malcolm Fernance"*

Does anyone got approval from Malcolm Fernance? 
Pls share your story


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi AS59,
> 
> My understanding is .. They started processing Feb applications also. there might be several steps to process. Documents Verification must be the first step.
> 
> I hope , you will receive the update very soon once Jan applicants receive approvals.


I think so. I guess they made document verification for all applications recevied before 11th April in order to speed up the processing time.


----------



## ilayarajamtm (Mar 28, 2013)

mani02 said:


> Yes, it is valid for 3 years, but this rules applied from last year, you can see validity of time on Ielts result form.



I finish IELTS on 19/03/2011 is it valid to apply now please reply me


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> I finish IELTS on 19/03/2011 is it valid to apply now please reply me


Yes it's valid until 19/03/2014


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ilayarajamtm said:


> I finish IELTS on 19/03/2011 is it valid to apply now please reply me


Correct me If I am wrong, You got your approval. Hence , NSW people considered same IELTS right?? 

Apply with same IELTS its all depends upon case officer, if you are lucky you will be get away with it .


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

avibd said:


> Does anyone got approval from Malcolm Fernance?
> Pls share your story


Oh god this is my case officer and I havent gotten approval -_-


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and Need following information.
I have submitted EOI and i have applied for SS from NSW details are mentioned below, i have not mentioned that my wife has Competent english in EOI, Following is my question is it mandatory for my wife to complete her IELTS before i get Approval from SS coz as far as i know I should not edit any information for EOI, Post i get approval from NSW.
If this is the first option , what happen if i get approval from NSW SS first ???

I intend to take my wife along.

Regards,
Puneet Banga

262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

darecool said:


> Oh god this is my case officer and I havent gotten approval -_-


I had got my file no. from him


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

mani02 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> just new to this fourm, but want to share my timeline with all of u.
> 
> ...


Congratulations I too got invite today applied eoi just yesterday. Thnk god so happy. All the best


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

mani02 said:


> After submitted the all documents, hardly 2 weeks.


Really? does anyone know how long invite is valid for? If its that soon I might just wait to lodge pr czIim still waiting for pcc


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long does it take for 190 visa from SS application till Visa Grant for NSW?
> 
> ...


Hi Vijay,

I couldn't follow your question. Here it goes.
*Application Submission to Approval* - Nobody know how long will it take.
*Approval to Grant* - It's quicker. If you have all the documents, it will take hardly a month or two.

Hope this helps.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

asherasher said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and Need following information.
> I have submitted EOI and i have applied for SS from NSW details are mentioned below, i have not mentioned that my wife has Competent english in EOI, Following is my question is it mandatory for my wife to complete her IELTS before i get Approval from SS coz as far as i know I should not edit any information for EOI, Post i get approval from NSW.
> ...


Hi Puneet,

You *DON'T* need your spouse's IELTS for approval. No need to worry. Even after approval also you don't immediately need show your spouse's english compentency.

Hope this helps.

Cheers...


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I couldn't follow your question. Here it goes.
> *Application Submission to Approval* - Nobody know how long will it take.
> ...


Thanks Sankar, it was including both items you mentioned..


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Awesome question boss .. Can someone clarify this?


friends,

*All the visas are subject to occupational ceiling only. If the ceiling is reached they cannot issue visas.* Only exception is that for some occupations there is no ceiling. 

As somebody mentioned, all the PRs are issued by DIAC only. To apply for PR to DIAC we need 60 points. Those who are all having 55 points generally apply for SS which will give them additional 5 points making them eligible for applying PR to DIAC. So SS approval doesn't guarantee the PR grant. But I guess, SS approvals are not generally rejected by DIAC.

Hope this clarifies some doubts.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

darecool said:


> Haha pradinlr, cheers mate. I'm hoping in the next few days, but really keen on getting it this week.


If I have to guess, you will get it tomorrow. Get ready to party...............!

Cheers...........!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

satishkumar432 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference....between approval and invite.. I have received an e-mail from NSW for the nomination and in the skill select they have changed my status to invite..
> 
> Thank you !


hey man....

Congratulations! You got the approval. Technically Approval and Invitation are same. Approval means your application for SS has been approved so that you can apply for visa. Invitation means, you are enabled to apply for visa online.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

As of now, we have total 24 December applicants waiting for approvals. Hopefully they would get it by this week end. Next week they may start January applications. But Jan applications are huge, around 60. So, Jan may take time, may be around 3 weeks. After that Febru.....

Cheers...


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> *All the visas are subject to occupational ceiling only. If the ceiling is reached they cannot issue visas.* Only exception is that for some occupations there is no ceiling.
> 
> ...


So moral of the story is we may get SS approvals even if OC has reached its quota right???


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> So moral of the story is we may get SS approvals even if OC has reached its quota right???


Moral of story is "Patience is Virtue"  
And no. if the quota has reached then the state will not give Approval. you will have to wait till july 1st or may be June 1st when the ceiling will be reset.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rohitk said:


> So moral of the story is we may get SS approvals even if OC has reached its quota right???


*No, Not really.* Ok, let me put it in this way.
Once the ceiling is reached for a fiscal year, we can't apply for PR to DIAC until next fiscal year. As per my understanding no state will approve SS once the ceiling is reached. They simply can't apporve SS for next fiscal year. Because, DIAC may change a lot of rules in the next fiscal year which states may not foresee.

This is just my understanding, please correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers....


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sankar said:


> hey man....
> 
> Congratulations! You got the approval. Technically Approval and Invitation are same. Approval means your application for SS has been approved so that you can apply for visa. Invitation means, you are enabled to apply for visa online.
> 
> Cheers....




Thanks Sankar.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Lets see whose wish is going to fulfill today !!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Lets see whose wish is going to fulfill today !!!


Kishore	
Developer Programmer	
Date of submission : 13-Dec-2012	
ACK with file number :18-Mar-2013	
File No :13/8xx 
Approved	: 8-May-2013	

Congrats Kishore


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Kishore
> Developer Programmer
> Date of submission : 13-Dec-2012
> ACK with file number :18-Mar-2013
> ...



Congrats mate....:clap2:


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey all expats....cannot believe that when it starts happening ...it all happens so fast....got invite yesterday or may be 6th may but i got informed yesterday by agent.....and now I am ready to lodge PR next week....all the best to all...patience is really a virtue.....all that 25 weeks waiting for SS approval was worth it ...God is GREAT !


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hey all expats....cannot believe that when it starts happening ...it all happens so fast....got invite yesterday or may be 6th may but i got informed yesterday by agent.....and now I am ready to lodge PR next week....all the best to all...patience is really a virtue.....all that 25 weeks waiting for SS approval was worth it ...God is GREAT !



My hearty congratulations Dr.Oz.:clap2:


----------



## mani02 (May 7, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hey all expats....cannot believe that when it starts happening ...it all happens so fast....got invite yesterday or may be 6th may but i got informed yesterday by agent.....and now I am ready to lodge PR next week....all the best to all...patience is really a virtue.....all that 25 weeks waiting for SS approval was worth it ...God is GREAT !


Congrats mate.. Enjoy


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> My hearty congratulations Dr.Oz.:clap2:


Thanks Uday !! hope you also get through soon !!


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

As of 12:31pm.
I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!

Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

darecool said:


> As of 12:31pm.
> I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!
> 
> Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself


There you go mate!!!!
Congrats 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

darecool said:


> As of 12:31pm.
> I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!
> 
> Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself


Congrats Darecool,

U deserve it.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

darecool said:


> As of 12:31pm.
> I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!
> 
> Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself


Wow congratulations mate... :clap2:
Very happy for you


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

So lucky chaps as now are 

Kishore
Darecool


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> Hey all expats....cannot believe that when it starts happening ...it all happens so fast....got invite yesterday or may be 6th may but i got informed yesterday by agent.....and now I am ready to lodge PR next week....all the best to all...patience is really a virtue.....all that 25 weeks waiting for SS approval was worth it ...God is GREAT !


congrats dude. now prepare for good life.
And cheers mate. enjoy
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

darecool said:


> As of 12:31pm.
> I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!
> 
> Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself


congrats dude. good luck ahead.
lane::ranger:


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all, Some is playing with excel sheet  they deleted my name  plz some body look in this matter 

I am adding it now again


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Some is playing with excel sheet  they deleted my name  plz some body look in this matter
> 
> I am adding it now again


Hey Rahul,

Did you get approval today?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

How many approvals today?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

hello Guys

one of my frnd got approval today . he is Dec 17th applicant (analyst programmer).
so count is now 3

Kishore
Darecool
Naresh


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hey Rahul,
> 
> Did you get approval today?


NO smart Bunny  waiting. I am excepting by 15th May, still :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Smartbenny 

Be ready.. majority of dec applicants recvd approvals/invitations.
its now you and TOPGUN turn to recv approvals soon


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Smartbenny
> 
> Be ready.. majority of dec applicants recvd approvals/invitations.
> its now you and TOPGUN turn to recv approvals soon


Hi Pradin,

Yeah.. In next two weeks probably.

I have already resigned from my current company to serve 3 months of Notice period assuming that I will get the PR by these 3 months..!

Lets see.. <Ofcourse I have one more offer if PR is not come by that time>


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Pradin,
> 
> Yeah.. In next two weeks probably.
> 
> ...


Next week is yours guys. 

Apparently, They have covered majority dec in one week with this speed we can except them to finish all dec applicants till this Friday and start working on Jan applicants next week 

Hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Pradin,
> 
> Yeah.. In next two weeks probably.
> 
> ...


At this rate ,... it wont take two week time also. 
as from Dec 24th-Jan7th office was closed. 

i think majority of Dec applicants rcvd already. so you should get it early next week


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> At this rate ,... it wont take two week time also.
> as from Dec 24th-Jan7th office was closed.
> 
> i think majority of Dec applicants rcvd already. so you should get it early next week


Thank you Pradin,

You are strengthening my hope!.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

one more 
UFAR 21 dec


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

cool bananas


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

4 approvals already today

Kishore
Darecool
Naresh
UFAR


----------



## naresh203 (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally got my approval after 142 days ....:clap2:

Docs Submitted : 17th Dec
Ack received : 27th March
SS Approval: 8th May


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

One more approval.
shobha.. 21st dec applicant.

5 approvals 

Kishore
Darecool
Naresh
UFAR
Shoba


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

who are all waiting for approval from December ?


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there anyone who did not receive the sponsorship. If so, please provide the reasons why you did not.

I need to be prepared for a back up plan in advance, so I have such a silly question. I apologize if by doing so, I will bring a bad luck to the room. 

Hope we are all getting it! Yay

Hung


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I called up my consultancy and they said that they launched about 20 applications in December and all of them got approved.

Looks like NSW has pushed their gears up.

:clap2: :boxing:


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called up my consultancy and they said that they launched about 20 applications in December and all of them got approved.
> 
> ...


Thats a good news... btw


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I called up my consultancy and they said that they launched about 20 applications in December and all of them got approved.
> 
> ...


Apparently, they are trying to finish all Dec applications in this week. I guess they have finished till 21 dec


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

;-) 6 approval still some time is pending today.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Apparently, they are trying to finish all Dec applications in this week. I guess they have finished till 21 dec


Yes I think by this Friday, December applications will be complete. And Next week Jan 7th and 8th Applications will get their Approval. How long we have waited to get it. 
God one more week to go. pheeeew
lane::ranger:


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

Heloo Mates!

I am Jan 7th Applicant and I received the invitation and approval today.

Thank god..!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

SmartBenny said:


> Heloo Mates!
> 
> I am Jan 7th Applicant and I received the invitation and approval today.
> 
> Thank god..!



Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
Superb bossss
Congratulations ... :clap2: :clap2:
they have started jan applications.....

What a news it is ....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Vijay_k, TOGUN its ur turn tommorrow


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Heloo Mates!
> 
> I am Jan 7th Applicant and I received the invitation and approval today.
> 
> Thank god..!


Yippie Smartbenny,

Congrats mate. :clap2:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Yippie Smartbenny,
> 
> Congrats mate. :clap2:


Congrats mate 

I could not find u on excel sheet , If you dont mind, can u please update your details 

here is the link if you dont have already 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I still see some december applications without approval in the sheet,
Is that these guys didnt get approval or didnt update the sheet??


----------



## SmartBenny (Mar 11, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> I could not find u on excel sheet , If you dont mind, can u please update your details
> 
> ...


Done Mate!


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

SmartBenny said:


> Heloo Mates!
> 
> I am Jan 7th Applicant and I received the invitation and approval today.
> 
> Thank god..!


10 cheers man. thats a real good news. next is mine. 
lane::ranger:


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice to see so many approval on a single day...Is this a record ! ! ? 

Congrats guys ! !


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> As of 12:31pm.
> I have just received my approval and invitation for visa 190!!!
> 
> Thanks alot guys, this forum has given me so much information!!!!!!!!! Can hardly contain myself



So finally you got it as well good on u. Congrats. Happy for you but not because u were just after me in the queue......lol. all the best....keep updating still. This forum has meant a lot for us ...u cannot vanish off like that ..isnt it darecool?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr.Oz said:


> So finally you got it as well good on u. Congrats. Happy for you but not because u were just after me in the queue......lol. all the best....keep updating still. This forum has meant a lot for us ...u cannot vanish off like that ..isnt it darecool?


Yeah man, that's the happy but sad part! People come and go. I'm a march app so likely rolling till July!


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

:spit:


robertmurray7782 said:


> Yeah man, that's the happy but sad part! People come and go. I'm a march app so likely rolling till July!


Ya but I think im gonna stay hre till I get pr.u know I tried other forum but didnt get the same vibe as iget from this one


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> So finally you got it as well good on u. Congrats. Happy for you but not because u were just after me in the queue......lol. all the best....keep updating still. This forum has meant a lot for us ...u cannot vanish off like that ..isnt it darecool?


Haha...People here are so supportive right?? And that excel sheet was a brilliant idea. Btw, does our CO will give a list of documents to submit? That's all I need to know and health check and I'm done


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

SmartBenny said:


> Heloo Mates!
> 
> I am Jan 7th Applicant and I received the invitation and approval today.
> 
> Thank god..!


Congrats! its a pleasent surprise. Best of luck with your application.
So you got both approval letter email from NSW and invite on EOI right?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am planning to go with 489 Visa for the moment as obtaining 7 in all modules in IELTS is a hindrance for me. I am all set to go with 489, however, since 489 takes atleast 4 months to get an approval from the NSW Southern Inland region, meanwhile if I give one more attempt on IELTS and supposing if I am threw with 7 in all, can I place an 189 Visa EOI ? What will be the consequence from the region ? Before I get approval and the scenario after I get approval ? In that case, will I have to use the same EOI or a new EOI ? If it is going to be a new EOI, what would be the case with existing EOI ?
> 
> ...


I suggest you take help of a good visa consultant . They will guide you properly. Most of us have paid a consultant so it will be difficult to answer your question. But you can use the same EOI and update the new visa category you want to apply.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratualtion to all who have got SS approval today. Being March Applicant, wish even i get the approval in this program year.


----------



## venkat_557 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got approval today. i.e. 8th May 2013.
code: 2613
docs reached: Dec 26 (courier people sent the docs again on 7th Jan)
Ack Date: Mar 19 2012
IELTS: L: 7.5, R : 7, S : 6.5, W : 6


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

venkat_557 said:


> Got approval today. i.e. 8th May 2013.
> code: 2613
> docs reached: Dec 26 (courier people sent the docs again on 7th Jan)
> Ack Date: Mar 19 2012
> IELTS: L: 7.5, R : 7, S : 6.5, W : 6


cool. congrats dude. so Actually your application was received on 7th January and you got approval today. With the difference in my acknowledgement time frame and your acknowledgement time frame, I guess they must have received lots of Application on 7th and 8th January.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

darecool said:


> Haha...People here are so supportive right?? And that excel sheet was a brilliant idea. Btw, does our CO will give a list of documents to submit? That's all I need to know and health check and I'm done


Well...last time while applying for TR Co did sent a list of pending docs req by him...this time I m applying thru an agent...so yes CO should contact u for pending docs...mine only PCC left. ! Otherwise Skill select website has a full checklist of docs req under 190 visa ...! all the best


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

venkat_557 said:


> Got approval today. i.e. 8th May 2013.
> code: 2613
> docs reached: Dec 26 (courier people sent the docs again on 7th Jan)
> Ack Date: Mar 19 2012
> IELTS: L: 7.5, R : 7, S : 6.5, W : 6


Hey Venkat,

Congratulations! 
We couldn't find your details in the excel. Would you mind updating the excel?

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

*Humble request to you all*. Please add your signature those who haven't done yet. This way we can avoid back and forth communication enquiring about timelines and other stuff.

Thanks and Cheers............


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Here are the applicants from 7th Jan-15th Jan from excel.

Hope tomorrow is going to be lucky day for most of the members below 

Anitha Pinisetty	7-Jan-13
AvijeetD	7-Jan-13
David	7-Jan-13
greenbangla	7-Jan-13
Kamal Joshi	7-Jan-13
Mah22	7-Jan-13
Srikanth	7-Jan-13
The Doctor	7-Jan-13
TopGun	7-Jan-13
Vijay_k	7-Jan-13
SmartBenny	7-Jan-13 ----- approved
Gaurav7172	8-Jan-13
him	8-Jan-13
ITS27001	8-Jan-13
tonton	9-Jan-13
z	9-Jan-13
dd	10-Jan-13
yt	10-Jan-13
Alexamae	11-Jan-13
Ana	11-Jan-13
Bella	11-Jan-13
Dip	11-Jan-13
Shri	11-Jan-13
melsanj	13-Jan-13
KG2013	15-Jan-13

fingers crossed


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Yaar someone playing with excell my name is deleted plz help me out


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

I see in spread sheet that recently very few System Admin have got approvals.

Any idea?

Raj


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish all the very best to everyone in advance who is going to receive the invite and approval today.

Lets hope for a good approval score today.


----------



## prasadpolina (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am prasad, regularly seeing updates on this site, they are very much useful and nice to see Jan people getting approvals.

NSW Docs Reached: 1st FEB-2013
ACK Reached without file number: 5th April-2013
Waiting for final approval.

All the best...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> I wish all the very best to everyone in advance who is going to receive the invite and approval today.
> 
> Lets hope for a good approval score today.



@ Early Jan applicants please check ur mails time to time and share the good news with us .
Lets see whose wish is going to fulfill today !!!


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone know when in may to expect the new diac / nsw migration plans / occupation lists?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any good news today?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Any good news today?


Can see one approval so far as per the excel sheet!!


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Guys

Congratulations to all guys who have been granted approval.

I am an applicant of 10th Jan. But I am still waiting for my ACS assessment. It is my 5th week to wait for ACS assessment, still no outcome. It seems that next week it will send approval to 10th Jan applicant, but I will miss it. I am stuck at ACS !!!!

So annoyed, so depressed, so upset. I don't know when I can get my ACS assessment. They just ask me to wait.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Congratulations to all guys who have been granted approval.
> 
> ...



Hey mate, 

Hope you are doing fine. Just a one question , when did you applied for ACS ?? I heard ACS takes around 2 months. Can you call ACS and ask to expedite your application as your CO is waiting for it . 

When your NSW co asked you to do acs??


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Happy to say that I got invited yesterday. Due to loads of work in my office  , I did not check my mail yesterday. Yesterday was the only day I did not check my mails and strangely I got invited the same day. Thanks to Pradinlr who smsed me to check my mails. Im Jan 7 offshore applicant.

I really thank each and everyone on this forum for their help. Special thanks to Pradinlr who has been a very active user and a good motivator. My whole hearted wishes to everyone on this forum. You will receive your invitations soon. Just be ready with the required 3060 dollars to apply visa.

Once again thank you very much everyone.

Srikanth.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy to say that I got invited yesterday. Due to loads of work in my office  , I did not check my mail yesterday. Yesterday was the only day I did not check my mails and strangely I got invited the same day. Thanks to Pradinlr who smsed me to check my mails. Im Jan 7 offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


Congrats Srikanth :clap2:

I am also a 7th JAN Applicant...Let hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:

Wish you good luck for your visa application


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy to say that I got invited yesterday. Due to loads of work in my office  , I did not check my mail yesterday. Yesterday was the only day I did not check my mails and strangely I got invited the same day. Thanks to Pradinlr who smsed me to check my mails. Im Jan 7 offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


First of all Hearty congratulates to you brother. Did you got thru the email or post. Because Iam 24 dec applicant just waiting :fingerscrossed: 
Wish you good luck for your visa application


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Srikanth said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Happy to say that I got invited yesterday. Due to loads of work in my office  , I did not check my mail yesterday. Yesterday was the only day I did not check my mails and strangely I got invited the same day. Thanks to Pradinlr who smsed me to check my mails. Im Jan 7 offshore applicant.
> 
> ...


aha aha 
Congratulations buddy :clap2:

Its my pleasure 
I wish you all good luck bud for the next phase of process.


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Just now I got my approval from NSW through e-mail but I have not got invitation from my EOI till now. My application was reached to NSW on 7th Jan.

I have got a big support from this forum. Thanks to everyone. I hope everybody will get their approval & invitation very soon.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

greenbangla said:


> Just now I got my approval from NSW through e-mail but I have not got invitation from my EOI till now. My application was reached to NSW on 7th Jan.
> 
> I have got a big support from this forum. Thanks to everyone. I hope everybody will get their approval & invitation very soon.


there it is ... finally Day started:clap2:
Congrats buddy.

Yesterday also one of my friend got approval and today he invitied through EOI. No worries on that you will get it by tomorrow


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks pradinlr.


----------



## Rellarose (Mar 18, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine. Just a one question , when did you applied for ACS ?? I heard ACS takes around 2 months. Can you call ACS and ask to expedite your application as your CO is waiting for it .
> 
> When your NSW co asked you to do acs??


Thank you for ur help.

My case officer asked me to assess my working experience on 5th April. I applied ACS on 8th April. I have emailed to ACS several emails to ask them to process my assessment ASAP. They always reply me same email to let me wait up to 12 weeks.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Guys n Gals,

Yahoooooo got my NSW approval today.  I am so Happy ... Thank you all for your support on this. Since i have filed my EOI after my NSW application I have to reply them back with EOI number to get inivitation.

Thanks


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Here are the applicants from 7th Jan-15th Jan from excel.
> 
> Hope tomorrow is going to be lucky day for most of the members below
> 
> ...


Haven't received it yet today. Actually I was thinking that I would get by next week but tomorrow seems a very distinct possibility


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Guys n Gals,
> 
> Yahoooooo got my NSW approval today.  I am so Happy ... Thank you all for your support on this. Since i have filed my EOI after my NSW application I have to reply them back with EOI number to get inivitation.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Guys n Gals,
> 
> Yahoooooo got my NSW approval today.  I am so Happy ... Thank you all for your support on this. Since i have filed my EOI after my NSW application I have to reply them back with EOI number to get inivitation.
> 
> Thanks



Congrats TOPGUN :ranger:


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

So far 2 approvals. Congratulations guys...!

Keep checking your mails. And update here once you got the mail, there are lot of people waiting here to know your good news.

Cheers.......


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

himal said:


> Haven't received it yet today. Actually I was thinking that I would get by next week but tomorrow seems a very distinct possibility


Buddy

Its 3:30PM now in NSW.
Still two hours to go for cob. so who knows you can expect the outcome in the next two hours as well.. 

esp Jan 7th & 8th applicants keep checking ur mails.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

what about 24 Dec 2012 Guy ?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> what about 24 Dec 2012 Guy ?


Ohhh... Sorry buddy ... I didn't mean that. 

I wish you will get the approval ... and am sure you will get it very soon.


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Congrats Srikanth :clap2:
> 
> I am also a 7th JAN Applicant...Let hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wish you good luck for your visa application



Congrats to all who received approval...I am also a 7-Jan application...will share good news soon


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> So far 2 approvals. Congratulations guys...!
> 
> ...


one more 

David 7 Jan


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Congrats Srikanth :clap2:
> 
> I am also a 7th JAN Applicant...Let hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wish you good luck for your visa application


Thanks Vijay. I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> First of all Hearty congratulates to you brother. Did you got thru the email or post. Because Iam 24 dec applicant just waiting :fingerscrossed:
> Wish you good luck for your visa application


HI Rahul,

Thank you very much. I got two emails one for approval and receipt and the other for the invitation which you can download from skillselect.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> aha aha
> Congratulations buddy :clap2:
> 
> Its my pleasure
> I wish you all good luck bud for the next phase of process.


Thank you pradeep. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Srikanth said:


> Thank you pradeep. Wishing you all the very best.


Hi srikant can you tell me who is your Case officer ? MIne is malcone F


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi srikant can you tell me who is your Case officer ? MIne is malcone F


I think its Johanna.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

My Docs reached NSW office on 15th March, got ack without file number on 18th March and now today, on 9th May, got ack with file number.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> My Docs reached NSW office on 15th March, got ack without file number on 18th March and now today, on 9th May, got ack with file number.



Thanks buddy for sharing with us.

Whats your job code ?
Did you receive the email with and without ACK from same CO ?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> My Docs reached NSW office on 15th March, got ack without file number on 18th March and now today, on 9th May, got ack with file number.


Congratulation!!! You have to wait still more 4-5 weeks for outcome.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Congratulation!!! You have to wait still more 4-5 weeks for outcome.



But from January .. no body recvd ACK with file number... How come salamlemon got ACK with file number?

How can we understand this ?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Thanks buddy for sharing with us.
> 
> Whats your job code ?
> Did you receive the email with and without ACK from same CO ?


Developer Programmer and no, i got ack without and with email from two different COs. Initially from Andrew O'Donaghoe and then from Malcolm Fernance.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

What is count till now.....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> But from January .. no body recvd ACK with file number... How come salamlemon got ACK with file number?
> 
> How can we understand this ?


There are several applicants from feb and march who got their file no, I myself got 2 mails first ack and then file no


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> But from January .. no body recvd ACK with file number... How come salamlemon got ACK with file number?
> 
> How can we understand this ?


See the applications piled up in january and Feb so they couldn't give file number or Acknowledgement to anyone. But In March they decided to Atleast let people know that they have received the File so they started sending ack without file number. And when they started assigning file numbers to the earlier received applications, they send another mail with file number. See I only got one mail with reference number.
lane::ranger:


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> See the applications piled up in january and Feb so they couldn't give file number or Acknowledgement to anyone. But In March they decided to Atleast let people know that they have received the File so they started sending ack without file number. And when they started assigning file numbers to the earlier received applications, they send another mail with file number. See I only got one mail with reference number.
> lane::ranger:


I didnot get acknowledgement email with file no even though I have sent them an email and request for that but they did not reply.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> What is count till now.....



I guess its "3"

green.bangala
TOPGUN
David


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I didnot get acknowledgement email with file no even though I have sent them an email and request for that but they did not reply.


Dost I have no idea about Pakistan. Since its a High risk country. So the procedures are different. I suggest you to call them through proper channels. They will definitely reply... but when.. is the question. what was your job code and what was the ACS result . if you can tell this then may be I can say something.
lane::ranger:


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Dost I have no idea about Pakistan. Since its a High risk country. So the procedures are different. I suggest you to call them through proper channels. They will definitely reply... but when.. is the question. what was your job code and what was the ACS result . if you can tell this then may be I can say something.
> lane::ranger:



I don't think it is something related to High / Low risk country. It is a matter of their defined procedure if they are accepting applications from Pakistan then they should send reference number as well and I have seen Pakistani people who are getting approval. 

Anyways, I've got positive result from ACS and I am from Software Engineer Job Code.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I don't think it is something related to High / Low risk country. It is a matter of their defined procedure if they are accepting applications from Pakistan then they should send reference number as well and I have seen Pakistani people who are getting approval.
> 
> Anyways, I've got positive result from ACS and I am from Software Engineer Job Code.


Then you should get Acknowledgement. When did they receive your application. check the fedex delivery date.
lane::ranger:


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I didnot get acknowledgement email with file no even though I have sent them an email and request for that but they did not reply.


Mine were sent march 12. Acknowledged with no file number march 15. Nothing since.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Mine were sent march 12. Acknowledged with no file number march 15. Nothing since.


Yes, Mine also got the acknowledgement email with no file no


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Its already 7PM in Sydney.

So 3 approvals for today.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

HI guys

I am new here, Just got my skill assessment result (positive). I will be applying for NSW SS next week. How much time does it take?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

baba18 said:


> HI guys
> 
> I am new here, Just got my skill assessment result (positive). I will be applying for NSW SS next week. How much time does it take?


NSW is not receiving any application at this moment. You'll have to wait till July.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

baba18 said:


> HI guys
> 
> I am new here, Just got my skill assessment result (positive). I will be applying for NSW SS next week. How much time does it take?



Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013. Hence , you have to wait till July 2013 then you can apply and time frame is around 16 weeks


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> NSW is not receiving any application at this moment. You'll have to wait till July.


Why? Any specific reason


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.
> 
> Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013. Hence , you have to wait till July 2013 then you can apply and time frame is around 16 weeks


Thanks a lot for the information, it is going to a very long wait


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

baba18 said:


> Thanks a lot for the information, it is going to a very long wait


Arre baba don't worry. May has started and so within 1 or 2 months you can apply again. And you won't even have to wait for long for approval. So keep checking the NSW website.
Cheers
lane::ranger:


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

Best of luck for all the early Jan applicants. I am hoping for good news today myself. Lets see how the day goes. Weekend would be fabulous one with the approval :juggle:


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

baba18 said:


> Thanks a lot for the information, it is going to a very long wait


Welcome to the forum my friend. Here is the reason ( Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW )


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Can we get a refund if we withdraw our application?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Can we get a refund if we withdraw our application?


What happ?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Any approval today???


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> What happ?


Because I was selected, now await for an invitation, to apply for a PR to New Zealand


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Arre baba don't worry. May has started and so within 1 or 2 months you can apply again. And you won't even have to wait for long for approval. So keep checking the NSW website.
> Cheers
> lane::ranger:


Thanks Gaurav and Himal but is there a chance of change in rules


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> Can we get a refund if we withdraw our application?


When i started my PR process my agent had told me clearly that they don't give refund at any stage.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

I approval today in excel sheet..*AvijeetD*

Congrats Mate!!!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> I approval today in excel sheet..*AvijeetD*
> 
> Congrats Mate!!!!!


Congrats mate , looks like still on 7 jan applications . Nsw must have immense applications on 7 Jan. 
Hope they speed up the process :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Congrats mate , looks like still on 7 jan applications . Nsw must have immense applications on 7 Jan.
> Hope they speed up the process :fingerscrossed:


yes definitely. see my previous post below

(Originally Posted by venkat_557 View Post
Got approval today. i.e. 8th May 2013.
code: 2613
docs reached: Dec 26 (courier people sent the docs again on 7th Jan)
Ack Date: Mar 19 2012
IELTS: L: 7.5, R : 7, S : 6.5, W : 6)
------------------------
cool. congrats dude. so Actually your application was received on 7th January and you got approval today. With the difference in my acknowledgement time frame and your acknowledgement time frame, I guess they must have received lots of Application on 7th and 8th January.
------------------------------
check the underlined part.
lane::ranger:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> yes definitely. see my previous post below
> (Originally Posted by venkat_557 View Post
> Got approval today. i.e. 8th May 2013.
> code: 2613
> ...


true and a good explanation. 

So what do you think, when you will receive your approval Monday ??


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> true and a good explanation.
> 
> So what do you think, when you will receive your approval Monday ??


No Idea brother. I have just kept the faith on God and NSW people. I have already waited till now. One more week of wait will not hurt.
lane::ranger:


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hurryyyyyyyy I got the Invitation. After a long wait and twist and turnings. Thank you all for you updated info in this forum. I will be posting updated news. have to pay fee now. Thank god. Best of luck for all.   

No. 152 in excel sheet


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats :clap2:
Good Luck with your visa application!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> No Idea brother. I have just kept the faith on God and NSW people. I have already waited till now. One more week of wait will not hurt.
> lane::ranger:


indeed mate!!!! 

May next week will get you a good news. 

and Congrats rahul , finally u got it. 
Now we can say that they have covered all dec application in a week


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> Hurryyyyyyyy I got the Invitation. After a long wait and twist and turnings. Thank you all for you updated info in this forum. I will be posting updated news. have to pay fee now. Thank god. Best of luck for all.
> 
> No. 152 in excel sheet



Congratulations buddy :clap2:
Good luck with next phase of process.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

so far count is 2. 

AvijeetD
rahulmenda


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Notice
2012-13 APPLICATIONS
UNDER THE SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

baba18 said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Its an old news buddy, Apparently everybody in this forum is aware of that


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Can any body tell what will be the next process after invitation from NSW ?


----------



## mah22 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hurraaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.....Got approval and invitation today !!!

Docs submitted - 7- Jan
Ack - 4 April
Code - Analayst Programmer

lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

mah22 said:


> Hurraaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.....Got approval and invitation today !!!
> 
> Docs submitted - 7- Jan
> Ack - 4 April
> ...


Congrats Mah and best of luck for next stage


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hurryyyyyyyy I got the Invitation. After a long wait and twist and turnings. Thank you all for you updated info in this forum. I will be posting updated news. have to pay fee now. Thank god. Best of luck for all.
> 
> No. 152 in excel sheet


Congrats bro and best of luck for next stage


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats bro and best of luck for next stage


Thank you yaar


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats mah22 

count is 3.

AvijeetD
rahulmenda
mah22


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

mah22 said:


> Hurraaaaaaayyyyyyyyy.....Got approval and invitation today !!!
> 
> Docs submitted - 7- Jan
> Ack - 4 April
> ...


Congrates


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats mah22
> 
> count is 3.
> 
> ...


count is 3.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends , I am March Applicant, I haven't recieved any acknowledgement yet....any idea when can I expect the same?




ANZCO 261313 Software Engineer|IELTS 7.5|EOI 22 Feb, 2013|NSW SS :docs reached on 1 March 2013| Acknowledgement: waiting


----------



## goodfortune (May 10, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am kind of new here. I really like the atmosphere and the friendliness of all the members in the forum. I just have one question regarding to EOI. As it was posted on South Australia about the refusal reason that it might reject your application if "*15.1.2* You have selected more than one visa subclass in your EOI (please note: applicants must only choose the state nominated visa subclass selected in their Immigration SA online application)"

I just wonder if it would apply to NSW state sponsorship, as I have chose both VISA 189 and VISA 190 in my EOI.

I would be very appreciated for any constructive replies related to this question.


----------



## Srikanth (Feb 11, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hurryyyyyyyy I got the Invitation. After a long wait and twist and turnings. Thank you all for you updated info in this forum. I will be posting updated news. have to pay fee now. Thank god. Best of luck for all.
> 
> No. 152 in excel sheet


Congrats Rahul


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Can any body tell what will be the next process after invitation from NSW ?


Next process is celebration and party dude (but don't file after drinking ). Cheers and congrats. Oh yeah and don't forget to file your visa with police check and medicals.
lane::ranger:


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who got approvals today,
The score today is considerably low compared to other days but that still shows that they are approving applications which is a good sign,
Lets hope for double the approvals in the coming days.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Congrats to everyone who got approvals today,
> The score today is considerably low compared to other days but that still shows that they are approving applications which is a good sign,
> Lets hope for double the approvals in the coming days.


score today is considerably low compared is because, apparently they are processing 7 Jan applications and we have very less active members of 7 Jan applications. Whoever applied on 7 Jan on they have got approvals till today.


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

udayNSW said:


> Congrats to everyone who got approvals today,
> The score today is considerably low compared to other days but that still shows that they are approving applications which is a good sign,
> Lets hope for double the approvals in the coming days.


The score is considerably low because of they received so many applications on 7th Jan and thats why the ratio of applicants who write here is relatively low of total applicants for 7th Jan. I checked the excel and there aren't so many applicants on 7th and 8th of Jan. 

NSW is probably doing their best and currently handling the applications on 7 Jan.

I think it's better to monitor the file numbers rather than received days. They're currently processing applications with 2013/10XX file number. (That doesn't mean they already processed all applicants with 2013/9XX, some of the case officers are just faster)

With that info we can track how many applications they could handle in a day.

And yes, I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## nobodyahero (May 10, 2013)

hi
i am new to this forum. i am dec 12 candidate and i got my apporval on 3rd may. i have already provided my eoi number to DIAC but still i havent got my invitation. most of the people here got the invitation on same day or within two to three days. so i am wondering how long will it take to get the invitaion and any 3rd may candidate waiting for the invitation.
thank you


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

*File number*

Hello Guys,

i am 11th feb applicant. And i got ack without file number on 16th April but i haven't received any file number yet. is any body from first two week of Feb applicant received file number yet?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am january applicant and still no file number, just ackn...i think you shouldn't worry


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> i am 11th feb applicant. And i got ack without file number on 16th April but i haven't received any file number yet. is any body from first two week of Feb applicant received file number yet?


check the excel sheet. May be someone has..
lane::ranger:


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

rohitk said:


> indeed mate!!!!
> 
> May next week will get you a good news.
> 
> ...


Congrats rohit, rahul and everyone who received approval today. Finally submitted my pcc today and will lodge pr monday next week !


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

congratulations all who received their approval already


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

AnkurUk said:


> congratulations all who received their approval already


SO Finally its 3rd Week of May when we will get our approval...I just can't wait to see it. This makes it 18 Weeks total. Approval timeline is getting reduced. Hope others will get approval soon.:fingerscrossed:
lane::ranger:


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

Occupation ceiling updated ...only 258 left for 2613.. Sure will be over by 20th. Still waiting for SS and my app reached to them on 21st Jan. Cat and mouse game going on..


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

nsrivast said:


> Occupation ceiling updated ...only 258 left for 2613.. Sure will be over by 20th. Still waiting for SS and my app reached to them on 21st Jan. Cat and mouse game going on..


Mine is 23 Jan


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

nsrivast said:


> Occupation ceiling updated ...only 258 left for 2613.. Sure will be over by 20th. Still waiting for SS and my app reached to them on 21st Jan. Cat and mouse game going on..


Terribly upset


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Terribly upset


Realy
Dont know what will happen for feb march application :-(


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Realy
> Dont know what will happen for feb march application :-(


Mate we Jan applicants are also in tension 

hope for the best


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Mate we Jan applicants are also in tension
> 
> hope for the best


If not approved in this session then we need to wait till july 
:-(


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> If not approved in this session then we need to wait till july
> :-(


no idea whether they will keep our applications till july or not


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> no idea whether they will keep our applications till july or not


But they process our application and only final outcome is pending and i seen in this forum someone is saying that they will process rest of the application in july when celling open again


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> But they process our application and only final outcome is pending and i seen in this forum someone is saying that they will process rest of the application in july when celling open again


Just a guess mate, no one knows the exact things going


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Just a guess mate, no one knows the exact things going


258 is still good number for Jan Applicants and probably feb applicants in soft programmers category. I am really not sure about Feb Applicants as this number will also decrease day by day. But the ceiling will be reset on June 1st. So I definitely hope they will carry forward the applications and new quota will be allocated for next year. Just keep the hope guys.
lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> 258 is still good number for Jan Applicants in soft programmers category. I am really not sure about Feb Applicants as this number will also decrease day by day. But the ceiling will be reset on June 1st. So I definitely hope they will carry forward the applications and new quota will be allocated for next year. Just keep the hope guys.
> lane::ranger:


Thanks Gaurav for giving us something positive, keeping my finger crossed and praying to god.


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Dr.Oz said:


> Congrats rohit, rahul and everyone who received approval today. Finally submitted my pcc today and will lodge pr monday next week !


I will lodge my PR on Monday too!!! Cheers Dr.OZ


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> 258 is still good number for Jan Applicants and probably feb applicants in soft programmers category. I am really not sure about Feb Applicants as this number will also decrease day by day. But the ceiling will be reset on June 1st. So I definitely hope they will carry forward the applications and new quota will be allocated for next year. Just keep the hope guys.
> lane::ranger:


It's June 1 or July 1


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> It's June 1 or July 1


*July 1.*

friends,

It's really sad that 2613 is almost reached the ceiling. I guess they can finish majority of 190 applications next 5 days. By 20th it will be closed because of 189. 190 pending applicants should wait till July 1.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Sankar said:


> *July 1.*
> 
> friends,
> 
> ...



well said mate, they finished all dec in one week, they are capable of doing it .

hope for the best guys 

*AND DO NOT CALL NSW PEOPLE ON MONDAY THIS MIGHT SLOW OUR PROCESS *


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> indeed mate!!!!
> 
> May next week will get you a good news.
> 
> ...


First of all thank you for you wishes. Yes as per excel Dec Month applications almost cover except few let hope by next week all Dec application will be completed:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HUEVOPANCHO (May 10, 2013)

Hi Guys I´m new on this forum thing even when I´ve been reading this for weeks but without been part of it, finally I´ve registered myself.. Said that I´m from February 7 and I received my ACK on April 10, on the ACK email they gave me a processing time of 16 weeks from Feb 7, I haven't received the approval yet but as I can see the NSW state team still processing early January cases! You guys refer to an Excell sheet where is it?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Sankar said:


> *July 1.*
> 
> friends,
> 
> ...




On 22nd April OC for 2613 was updated as 593 places left.
Again Today on 10th May they updated OC for 2613 as 258 positions left.

Means in these 18 days they have finished/allocated 335 positions.

But point to be noted is on 22nd April and May 6th 189 visa invitation rounds held and they send 1052 and 925 invitations (total 1977) respectively to all the job applicants. 

we don't know how many are there for 2613 job code in that 1977 invitations. 
But definitely major portion in 335 software programmer positions are filled in 189 visa category.


We have one more round on 22nd May and now we are left with 258 positions for 2613 job code. 

so coming days from 13th May to 21st May is going to be very crucial.

Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys

This is a fantastic forum.
i am a march applicant
docs sent 15 march
ack with file no recvd 10th may
ocuupation : financial investment advisor

i have few queries and need help from you guys :

1. how much time does it take after submitting the docs for pr to get grant.
2. should i lodge my pcc now to save time i am an onshore applicant.
3. if their are rule changes in july by diac will it affect us....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> On 22nd April OC for 2613 was updated as 593 places left.
> Again Today on 10th May they updated OC for 2613 as 258 positions left.
> 
> Means in these 18 days they have finished/allocated 335 positions.
> ...



Good work mate , just a quick update. Next 189 round is on 20 May not 22 May. 

Hence, next week is the only week we have I guess. But 258 looks very good number for JAN applicants as from 22 April till yesterday they finished majority dec and 7 Jan applicants . Hence we have a slight hope that we may fall in this quota, but again its just a guess and a wish. 
Yes now everything will depend on next week till what date NSW people will reach in terms of sending invitations. 

Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

HUEVOPANCHO said:


> Hi Guys I´m new on this forum thing even when I´ve been reading this for weeks but without been part of it, finally I´ve registered myself.. Said that I´m from February 7 and I received my ACK on April 10, on the ACK email they gave me a processing time of 16 weeks from Feb 7, I haven't received the approval yet but as I can see the NSW state team still processing early January cases! You guys refer to an Excell sheet where is it?


here you go mate 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys
> 
> This is a fantastic forum.
> i am a march applicant
> ...


1. how much time does it take after submitting the docs for pr to get grant.-- *Currently their processing time is 16 weeks. *
2. should i lodge my pcc now to save time i am an onshore applicant-
* It takes hardly one week , hence , its your choice when you want to do it *
3. if their are rule changes in july by diac will it affect us-
*Hard to answer this question, we will get the answer once they announce changes if any *


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

rohitk said:


> 1. how much time does it take after submitting the docs for pr to get grant.-- *Currently their processing time is 16 weeks. *
> 2. should i lodge my pcc now to save time i am an onshore applicant-
> * It takes hardly one week , hence , its your choice when you want to do it *
> 3. if their are rule changes in july by diac will it affect us-
> *Hard to answer this question, we will get the answer once they announce changes if any *


Hi Thanks a lot for your reply, but 

1. i asked for timeframe for getting pr after getting eoi invite not the state sponsership timeframe.
2. is one week the time frame for both Australian and indian police checks if you are submitting from australia?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hi Thanks a lot for your reply, but
> 
> 1. i asked for timeframe for getting pr after getting eoi invite no the state sponsership timeframe.
> 2. is one week is the timeframe for both australian and indian police checks if you are submitting from australia.


Sorry, my bad, time from getting pr after applying for PR is 5 weeks 
Yes, I did my indian PCC and I got it in one week and for Australian police check it takes same time


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Sorry, my bad, time from getting pr after applying for PR is 5 weeks
> Yes, I did my indian PCC and I got it in one week and for Australian police check it takes same time


Thanks a lot..


----------



## mrreddy21 (Mar 12, 2013)

hi everyone,

small doubt, can i travel to india during the process of my PR. 

Thanks
Rakesh


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

Bridging Visa B needs to be applied


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

Rellarose said:


> Thank you for ur help.
> 
> My case officer asked me to assess my working experience on 5th April. I applied ACS on 8th April. I have emailed to ACS several emails to ask them to process my assessment ASAP. They always reply me same email to let me wait up to 12 weeks.


My experience, it must be around 12 weeks, i applied my ACS 8/12, got the outcome in 11/12, it took around 12 weeks


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anybody help me regarding visa fee payment info. In Aus website they are asking us to pay $ 3060 tru credit card. My question Is it only Credit Card option is avaliable or we have another payment modes like DD or Net Banking. If so plz. reply, it will be more helpful.  ????? .


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody help me regarding visa fee payment info. In Aus website they are asking us to pay $ 3060 tru credit card. My question Is it only Credit Card option is avaliable or we have another payment modes like DD or Net Banking. If so plz. reply, it will be more helpful.  ????? .


rahul, yes you have to pay using credit card only. HOwever you can go to icici bank and ask for australian dollar card. give reason as payment of immigration fees. initially you will have to put some 50 AUD in it but later you can buy australian dollar and fill the card. Then you can make the payment using it.
I got the AUD card from ICICI. Its like a prepaid card but you can use it.
if you pay using credit card then you have to pay lot of taxes and bank charges which is too much.
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Final week is starting for us 7th and 8th jan guys. our wait will not go in vain. we will definitely get smiles and so will others. god can't be that merciless.
yahoooo just can't wait.. simply can't
lane::ranger:


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Final week is starting for us 7th and 8th jan guys. our wait will not go in vain. we will definitely get smiles and so will others. god can't be that merciless.
> yahoooo just can't wait.. simply can't
> lane::ranger:


Hello friends,
One question, if because of medicals, visa is denied then is AUD3060 is refunded?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Final week is starting for us 7th and 8th jan guys. our wait will not go in vain. we will definitely get smiles and so will others. god can't be that merciless.
> yahoooo just can't wait.. simply can't
> lane::ranger:



All the best guys !!!
Hope tomorrow NSW folks will work hard & expedite the process of sending approvals :ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello friends,
> One question, if because of medicals, visa is denied then is AUD3060 is refunded?


Hi forum members,
Does anyone know about it? Please reply. Thank you.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Deak folks,

Are there any feb applicant who can update me if their pay order has been enchashed or not by NSW for SS. I am first feb applicant and my demand draft is not yet encashed.

Sajid


----------



## darecool (Sep 13, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hello friends,
> One question, if because of medicals, visa is denied then is AUD3060 is refunded?


What the f is wrong with your question.
First of all, NO. You should have known all the mentality of bureaucracy in Australia by now.

And if your application is refused because of your medicals, you better be worrying about your health rather than your freaking $3060 because you must have gotten aids or cancer


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

wow what an attitude and for what just to answer my concern.
Anyways I don't care much what and how people speak or advice without me asking for it.
My only reason to move to developed country is medical facilities in that part compared to what we get in our country. And for us everything is fine except for diabetes but since it runs in spouse's family I wanted to know if it could be the reason for denial. My kid might be at borderline
Which we don't know yet as going thru tests. But now even if every thing goes which I really hope n pray for my only reason to make a move is this as I think eventually in later years this could happen from what I see in preliminary reports. 

Hopefully if every one starts thinking twice before speaking the way u spoke world will become a better place. Needless to mention I found Ur response VERY rude.


darecool said:


> What the f is wrong with your question.
> First of all, NO. You should have known all the mentality of bureaucracy in Australia by now.
> 
> And if your application is refused because of your medicals, you better be worrying about your health rather than your freaking $3060 because you must have gotten aids or cancer


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

indian01 said:


> wow what an attitude and for what just to answer my concern.
> Anyways I don't care much what and how people speak or advice without me asking for it.
> My only reason to move to developed country is medical facilities in that part compared to what we get in our country. And for us everything is fine except for diabetes but since it runs in spouse's family I wanted to know if it could be the reason for denial. My kid might be at borderline
> Which we don't know yet as going thru tests. But now even if every thing goes which I really hope n pray for my only reason to make a move is this as I think eventually in later years this could happen from what I see in preliminary reports.
> ...


Don't get upset they love to reply not only you but lots of members in same way ;(


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@darecool - yeah i agree with indian01, you shouldn't be that rude to anyone unless you know what the problem is. everyone from a developing country wishes to settle in a developed country and if the problem is not that major, he should be able to migrate if he meets other requirements.


@indian01 - though i agree in somewhat what darecool said, it's just he said in a more rude/straightforward way. i think you should first worry about your health whether your problem is not serious as you do realise that you can't claim any health problems issues which are already existing from Medicare as soon as you get your PR. So yeah you should think about your health and then put in the application if you are sure. I think DIAC does refer your medical reports to another doctors for getting a second opinion about your health problem (if any) before giving you out the decision. So I guess whatever decision they make, they would very carefully analyse your situation and then only give you the decision which would be in your best interest and the taxpayer's interest of Australia.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

any approval today ???


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Good news for 2613 guys, 

I called stephenie today regarding my application and as I am analyst programmer I asked her about occupation ceiling , she said , if you have lodged your application before 11 April and if your documents are clear they will process it normally (normally means they will nominate us for 190 Visa). In regards to invitation , she is not sure whether we will get our invitation in this fiscal year (Currently its in doubt as 2613 have only 258 invitations left) or not but surely they will nominate us.


----------



## chas0379 (Mar 26, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Good news for 2613 guys,
> 
> I called stephenie today regarding my application and as I am analyst programmer I asked her about occupation ceiling , she said , if you have lodged your application before 11 April and if your documents are clear they will process it normally (normally means they will nominate us for 190 Visa). In regards to invitation , she is not sure whether we will get our invitation in this fiscal year (Currently its in doubt as 2613 has only 258 invitations left) or not but surely they will nominate us.


But, I don't think so, there are sentences on the official site:

No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

chas0379 said:


> But, I don't think so, there are sentences on the official site:
> 
> No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013. This limitation does not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa classes. For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling.



true mate , its says No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013

invitations and SS approvals are two different things. SS approval gives us extra 5 points which helps us to get an invitation. 

According to officials, its clear if OC has reached its quota, we wont get invitation but we will get SS approval and in next fiscal year we will get an invitation according to stephanie. 

Best we can do is wait and soon we will get a clear picture


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

What stephanie said might be true.the NSW may give state sponsorship even if the ceiling has reached but DIAC will not issue Visa . Diac will wait for ceiling to be reset and if your occupation is again listed in new ceiling and if your state sponsorship is still valid at that time, then DIAC will give you visa. 90 % I think this is going to happen so you guys shouldn't worry. 
lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any approval today?


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> What stephanie said might be true.the NSW may give state sponsorship even if the ceiling has reached but DIAC will not issue Visa . Diac will wait for ceiling to be reset and if your occupation is again listed in new ceiling and if your state sponsorship is still valid at that time, then DIAC will give you visa.
> lane::ranger:


True, and I guess 2613 will remain in DIAC quota but may be removed from NSW . In that case if we get nomination from nsw we will be safe .:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> True, and I guess 2613 will remain in DIAC quota but may be removed from NSW . In that case if we get nomination from nsw we will be safe .:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good Job Rohit :clap2:

Thanks for checking and clarifying us.

So guys any approvals today ?
Jan 7th and 8th applicants... pls check ur mails


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> true mate , its says No further invitations can be issued for these occupation groups until 1 July 2013
> 
> invitations and SS approvals are two different things. SS approval gives us extra 5 points which helps us to get an invitation.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the update! It seems that NSW will nominate 2613 applicants regardless of the occupation ceiling, at least this is my interpretation of what Stephanie told you. 

Depending on the interpretation of DIAC's statement that "a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling", the NSW nomination could be either accepted or rejected by the Department. If it was accepted, the applicant would be able to apply for 190 after July 1st. If, unfortunately, it was rejected, the applicant's future would be unclear.. In the worst case scenario, all the time, financial resources, and effort the applicant has devoted could turn out to be completely wasted in the end. 

It's so annoying that DIAC doesn't make its policy clear. Maybe we should call DIAC and ask for clarifications?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Thank you so much for the update! It seems that NSW will nominate 2613 applicants regardless of the occupation ceiling, at least this is my interpretation of what Stephanie told you.
> 
> Depending on the interpretation of DIAC's statement that "a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling", the NSW nomination could be either accepted or rejected by the Department. If it was accepted, the applicant would be able to apply for 190 after July 1st. If, unfortunately, it was rejected, the applicant's future would be unclear.. In the worst case scenario, all the time, financial resources, and effort the applicant has devoted could turn out to be completely wasted in the end.
> 
> It's so annoying that DIAC doesn't make its policy clear. Maybe we should call DIAC and ask for clarifications?


Calling DIAC is good idea can somebody take this initiative please ....


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Calling DIAC is good idea can somebody take this initiative please ....


It's easier saying than done. Last time I called them I was put on hold for nearly an hour.. I would probably be able to call them after Thursday coz I'll have a very important test on Thurs.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Btw, I reckon this post deserves much more likes that it has now!

*EDIT: the post is on page 289. Please do "bother" moving to that page to LIKE the original post. rohitk surely deserves more thanks for kindly sharing this critical update with us.*



rohitk said:


> Good news for 2613 guys,
> 
> I called stephenie today regarding my application and as I am analyst programmer I asked her about occupation ceiling , she said , if you have lodged your application before 11 April and if your documents are clear they will process it normally (normally means they will nominate us for 190 Visa). In regards to invitation , she is not sure whether we will get our invitation in this fiscal year (Currently its in doubt as 2613 have only 258 invitations left) or not but surely they will nominate us.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Btw, I reckon this post deserves much more likes that it has now!



Yes buddy .
Very true ... i second it


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Anybody got any much awaited mail from NSW.


----------



## himal (Dec 15, 2012)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: Finally the wait it over with approval letter and DIAC invitation :clap2::clap2::clap2: . Thank you all guys and best of luck for rest of the applicants. Hopefully, you will also soon receive the approval and invitation emails. This forum has been so much informative and lets keep up the good work. Thank you all


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

himal said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Finally the wait it over with approval letter and DIAC invitation :clap2::clap2::clap2: . Thank you all guys and best of luck for rest of the applicants. Hopefully, you will also soon receive the approval and invitation emails. This forum has been so much informative and lets keep up the good work. Thank you all


Congrats and best of luck for next stage


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

himal said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Finally the wait it over with approval letter and DIAC invitation :clap2::clap2::clap2: . Thank you all guys and best of luck for rest of the applicants. Hopefully, you will also soon receive the approval and invitation emails. This forum has been so much informative and lets keep up the good work. Thank you all


congrats Himal. what was your reference number.
lane::ranger:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yippie. Yahoo. EEEEEYYYYYYYYYYABADABBADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
Got mine too. YES YES YES. The sweet taste of wait. Tra la la la.
yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
good luck guys.
lane::ranger:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

himal said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: Finally the wait it over with approval letter and DIAC invitation :clap2::clap2::clap2: . Thank you all guys and best of luck for rest of the applicants. Hopefully, you will also soon receive the approval and invitation emails. This forum has been so much informative and lets keep up the good work. Thank you all


Congrats himal & Gaurav ...:clap2:
finally day started...next is whose turn


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mates who got their approval, please let us know about your reference number (13/XXXX) so we can track which files are currently in processing. 

Thanks and congrats!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

What is the count friends?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Approvals so far as per excel sheet is 5

Gaurav7172
himal
ITS27001
Henry - dec applicant
Charlie - dec applicant


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> What is the count friends?



Gurupreethm... 
whats your timeline & jocode ???
Did you get ACK with file number or without file number ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Gurupreethm...
> whats your timeline & jocode ???
> Did you get ACK with file number or without file number ?


18 feb
2613
Ack with file no and ack recived on 22april.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> 18 feb
> 2613
> Ack with file no and ack recived on 22april.



Cool buddy. lets wish we will get approval atleast if not invitation in this fisc year.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Cool buddy. lets wish we will get approval atleast if not invitation in this fisc year.


Hoping for the best fingers crossed
And what is ur timelines?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hoping for the best fingers crossed
> And what is ur timelines?



Docs reached: 29th Jan
ACK(without file no): 27th March
jobcode: Soft Engg

btw you can see it on my signature as well


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Current count is 6


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Current count is 6


who is no 6?


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

Congrats everyone who has just got approvals. Pls update excel file to assist others easily following up. It's surprised and pleased when seeing a mid-Feb applicant got his approval. Can't wait to see more unexpected happy approvals for the rest of this week. Well done buddies.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothingtolose said:


> Congrats everyone who has just got approvals. Pls update excel file to assist others easily following up. It's surprised and pleased when seeing a mid-Feb applicant got his approval. Can't wait to see more unexpected happy approvals for the rest of this week. Well done buddies.



who is that lucky chap buddy ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> who is no 6?


Approval count is 6 bro


----------



## kams.joshis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi All, though I have never posted anything on this thread but I have been following this thread very closely in last couple of weeks and since I got my approval today I thought I have to update my status here.....

Here it goes: 

Docs reached: 7th Jan
ACK(without file no): 4th April
jobcode: Soft Engg 
Approval: 13th May


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

kams.joshis said:


> Hi All, though I have never posted anything on this thread but I have been following this thread very closely in last couple of weeks and since I got my approval today I thought I have to update my status here.....
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> ...



Congrats bro, kindly update the sheet if u r there.


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> who is that lucky chap buddy ?


I got it wrong man. I did count Gurpreethm


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Nothingtolose said:


> I got it wrong man. I did count Gurpreethm


Ha ha ha
Approval count is 7 today good numbers


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking at current process and vast amount of approvals...guys what do you think it will take me to get my approval..I am 8th march applicant.......thanks


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

so thats all for Today ????
total 7 approvals


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> so thats all for Today ????
> total 7 approvals


good number , looks like cleared till 8 JAN. 

Hope they don't have many application now and can expedite our process


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I wish everyone all the very best for getting approvals today,
The approvals should start coming in by the next hour as its 9:15AM now in NSW.

I hope i would see more approvals today.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hrsalazar (Apr 24, 2013)

*NSW SS Received*

Hi guys,

If it's useful for someone....

Applied for NSW State Sponsorship: *December 21st 2012*
Acknowledge letter received: *March 27th 2013*
NSW's State Sponsorship granted: *May 13th 2013*


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

hrsalazar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If it's useful for someone....
> 
> ...



Hello Hrsalazar,
Can you please update your info in the excel sheet in which we update in this forum on a regular basis.

Here is the link for it:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Congrats on your grant again. :clap2:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wish everyone all the very best for getting approvals today,
> The approvals should start coming in by the next hour as its 9:15AM now in NSW.
> ...


Yes.. hope we will get more approvals :fingerscrossed:
Guys pls check ur mails time to time and update us 

thank you


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello mates how r u ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Yes.. hope we will get more approvals :fingerscrossed:
> Guys pls check ur mails time to time and update us
> 
> thank you


As per excel one approval is already there


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi All,

The long wait is over.....Got my SS approval just now
Anyway not yet received the invite in EOI...will get it soon....

I wish everyone get their approval soon.....

Thanks a lot to Pradeep(Pradlir) for giving me lot of hope


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long wait is over.....Got my SS approval just now
> Anyway not yet received the invite in EOI...will get it soon....
> ...


Congrats mate...I wish you all the very best for your future process.:clap2:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long wait is over.....Got my SS approval just now
> Anyway not yet received the invite in EOI...will get it soon....
> ...


Congrats Vijay and best of luck for next stage


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long wait is over.....Got my SS approval just now
> Anyway not yet received the invite in EOI...will get it soon....
> ...


wow.... Congratulations Vijay... :clap2:
Its my pleasure to meet you through this forum ..... have fun and enjoy madi 

Sure in 1-2 days you will get invitation as well.:ranger:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

I see "3" more approvals today from excel sheet.

So total count so far is 4.

Vijay - 7th Jan
toton - 9th Jan
dd - 10th Jan
等到心理唔平衡 - 10th Jan

Congrats to all the guys who got approvals today. Try to keep share the good news on forum as well along with updating the excel.

So 11th, 12th, 13th, 14th Jan guys its going to be your turn now... keep checking your emails


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> I see "3" more approvals today from excel sheet.
> 
> So total count so far is 4.
> 
> ...


12th and 13th was SAT ,Sunday dude and still 2 more hours to go for COB they might get it today . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

5 approval till now as per sheet including 14 jan application


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep buddy. 


So total count so far is 5.

Vijay - 7th Jan
toton - 9th Jan
dd - 10th Jan
等到心理唔平衡 - 10th Jan
Ana - 14th Jan


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Yep buddy.
> 
> 
> So total count so far is 5.
> ...


 Alexamae 11 jan


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

aha aha ... Super 


Vijay - 7th Jan
toton - 9th Jan
dd - 10th Jan
等到心理唔平衡 - 10th Jan
Ana - 14th Jan
Alexame - 11th jan


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> aha aha ... Super
> 
> 
> Vijay - 7th Jan
> ...


someone removed Alexame's approval


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

rohitk said:


> someone removed Alexame's approval


I don't have an approval yet . I don't know who edited it so I changed it back to no fill.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems like udaynsw got approved??


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi mates,
Please update your file numbers in excel sheet.

Thanks & congrats!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Total count is 7 today till now.
They reached 18 jan applications


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

another applicant according to excel sheet.

Sus, submission date 18th Jan.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Guys

Can we believe that they have reached 18th Jan ? 
or some one is messing up the excel ?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Can we believe that they have reached 18th Jan ?
> or some one is messing up the excel ?


Me on 16th jan !!! Still no updates as of today.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

mine keeps on changing to approved, I don't know who is doing it.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> mine keeps on changing to approved, I don't know who is doing it.


Hahahaha i guess some one else has received your approval email Alex !!!


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> Hahahaha i guess some one else has received your approval email Alex !!!


hehehe.. no, send it back to me haha.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Its 5 PM here so i guess thats it for the day. 

7 approvals today, good numbers. 

I guess they are sorting out two weeks together so everyone who applied between 7th and 18th jan should get their approval by the end of this friday.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys.
Is their any chance march applicants can expect ss 
Approvals before june end.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Hahahaha i guess some one else has received your approval email Alex !!!


Alex, I guess Bella was trying to put her approval under your name. Bella got approval as well


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Alex, I guess Bella was trying to put her approval under your name. Bella got approval as well


Yeah maybe! 
A case officer emailed me asking for my partner's certified passport copy.
I'll send it as soon as I can.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Yeah maybe!
> A case officer emailed me asking for my partner's certified passport copy.
> I'll send it as soon as I can.



there you go, approval was suppose to be today , anyways provide require document as soon as possible and you will receive a good news soon . 

All the best


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hey guys.
> Is their any chance march applicants can expect ss
> Approvals before june end.


Looking at current trend and speed , yes there are high chances of getting approval before june. hence , hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

rohitk said:


> there you go, approval was suppose to be today , anyways provide require document as soon as possible and you will receive a good news soon .
> 
> All the best


Thank you very much


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

When did i get the approval??


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When did i get the approval??


Sorry it's in spreadsheet as approved. 

May be someone did it wrongly


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

That's not funny guys , whoever is messing up with the spreadsheet , please stop it. 

MaxaEran, sus if you are active on this forum ,please confirm about your approval.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Guys,

we are here to share the right info so that we can help each other,
Please dont play with the sheet,
I didnt get the approval yet.

I appreciate if people stop fiddling around with the sheet.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> When did i get the approval??


Uday could you please confirm your time line as in excel you said date of application is 17 Jan and your time line says its 21 Jan. more confusion 

please correct it.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Uday could you please confirm your time line as in excel you said date of application is 17 Jan and your time line says its 21 Jan. more confusion
> 
> please correct it.


The sheet says Submitted date,
I submitted my EOI on 17th Dec but my docs reached NSW office on 21st Jan.

Updated the excel sheet when i newly joined so I was not very clear that time.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> The sheet says Submitted date,
> I submitted my EOI on 17th Dec but my docs reached NSW office on 21st Jan.
> 
> Updated the excel sheet when i newly joined so I was not very clear that time.


ok. So its 21 Jan


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a newbie following this forum for some time. Got my approval today for software engineer.

Timelines:

Doc Reached – 11th jan,
Ackw without Ref – 22nd March
Approval – 14th may.

They have mentioned in the mail that they will send a Skill select invite within 3 days of the approval mail. So I still cannot see the apply button under my skills select login. It still says 3 options namely withdraw, suspend and update EOI. I already submitted my EOI on 7th Jan just before mailing my docs to the NSW via DHL. 

Is it normal for these guys to send invitation after 3 days of approval?

Thanks and best of luck for all you guys.


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a newbie following this forum for some time. Got my approval today for software engineer.
> 
> ...


Yes, there is no problem. You will probably get the invite today or tomorrow. Do you send them your EOI number right?

Also, what is your file number? Thats why we can easily track which numbers are currently in process.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post in this vibrant and informative forum.

I submitted the EOI for 190 visa on april 18th 2013 via migration agent but I didnt apply for SS because NSW has stopped processing it till July. 

I guess there are two possibilities now.

a) No EOI invitation till July and I get EOI and SS (once I apply for SS) in July together.

b) Receive EOI invitation now, but apply for SS in July.

Kindly advise what you think will happen. Thanks in advance.

Liz


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post in this vibrant and informative forum.
> 
> ...


No EOI invitation till July and you will get EOI and SS (once you apply for SS) together.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

as59 said:


> Yes, there is no problem. You will probably get the invite today or tomorrow. Do you send them your EOI number right?
> 
> Also, what is your file number? Thats why we can easily track which numbers are currently in process.


yes, my EOI number is absolutely right in Application Form 1. 

Meanwhile, only one week back I updated my EOI and submitted the application for subclass 189 as well with 55 points.

My Tax invoice number is 13/14XX.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

rohitk said:


> No EOI invitation till July and you will get EOI and SS (once you apply for SS) together.


Thanks rohitk for the quick reply.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> Thanks rohitk for the quick reply.



No worries, all the best


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

guys there is one approval alpha1988l of 22 Jan , 

Can alpha1988l communicate on this forum if you are active to authenticate your approval as there are few examples of messing spreadsheet today


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

I think we should track file numbers rather than dates. It's more reliable and easy.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

as59 said:


> I think we should track file numbers rather than dates. It's more reliable and easy.


nobody will provide full file number.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

as59 said:


> I think we should track file numbers rather than dates. It's more reliable and easy.


File numbers ? ..How ?
We havent recvd any file numbers .. our ACKs are without file numbers


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

rohitk said:


> nobody will provide full file number.


Yes but it's enough to now first two digits. e.g. 13/14XX, isn't it? Everyone knows their own number and can easily guess the current processing speed 

My two cents.


----------



## alpha1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I did not get approval today, I don't know what happened to the excel sheet


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

pradinlr said:


> File numbers ? ..How ?
> We havent recvd any file numbers .. our ACKs are without file numbers


Ouch! Yes you're right, but I got ACK without file number too and CO sent me an email for further documents which includes my file number.

My docs received 12 Feb and my file number is 13/17XX.

Anyway it doesn't matter so much. They are processing faster by far then before.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

alpha1988 said:


> Hey guys, I did not get approval today, I don't know what happened to the excel sheet



Thanks for confirming alpha1988. 
there was total mess up in excel sheet. 

From here on guys pls share your good news on forum before updating excel.


----------



## alpha1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

Could someone rectify my info on the excel sheet as I did not get approval today. Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone is playing wigh sheet now 22 app is in waiging stags


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Need help
I am 18 feb application and planing to go pcc now is it ok.
Also what is the valadity period for PCC feom India.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

we go with the information people provided here , Nsw have processed till 11 Jan applications 

anybody from 12 to 22 nd jan applicants who got approvals today please share here.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Need help
> I am 18 feb application and planing to go pcc now is it ok.
> Also what is the valadity period for PCC feom India.



Buddy.. uday.NSW got PCC few weeks back. i chckd with him.
He said validity is 6 months... so you can happily go :ranger:


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Need help
> I am 18 feb application and planing to go pcc now is it ok.
> Also what is the valadity period for PCC feom India.


Thats absolutely fine bro,
I got my PCC in 4 hours in Passport office,
Its valid for 6 months. :ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Buddy.. uday.NSW got PCC few weeks back. i chckd with him.
> He said validity is 6 months... so you can happily go :ranger:


Thanks man I will applh for the same 2morrow


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Thats absolutely fine bro,
> I got my PCC in 4 hours in Passport office,
> Its valid for 6 months. :ranger:


Thanks uday thanks for ur support, may be u will get ur approval 2morrow.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks uday thanks for ur support, may be u will get ur approval 2morrow.


Lets see gurpreeth....I am also hoping for the same.


----------



## Aleck (Mar 19, 2013)

How long does it take to grant the Visa after the invite has been received ?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Aleck said:


> How long does it take to grant the Visa after the invite has been received ?


If it is 190 visa, from the date you apply it would take 1-2 months. If it is 189, it would take longer.

Cheers.....


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sankar said:


> If it is 190 visa, from the date you apply it would take 1-2 months. If it is 189, it would take longer.
> 
> Cheers.....



Any ide when Feb first week doc submissions will receive approval?

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> Any ide when Feb first week doc submissions will receive approval?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy


If the ceiling is not reached, you may get any time before this month end. Mine is Feb 7th, I am also waiting for that golden day.

Cheers.....


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sankar said:


> If the ceiling is not reached, you may get any time before this month end. Mine is Feb 7th, I am also waiting for that golden day.
> 
> Cheers.....


Thanks mate!

and if if OC is reached then, do we need to wait till July? when the count for occupation resets to 0?

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone is playing with sheet approval count is reduced from 7 to 4


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Someone is playing with sheet approval count is reduced from 7 to 4


Yes boss.
I feel here on don't follow the excel.. unless they share it with the forum


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

do we need to submit the certified scanned copy of the documents or the original scanned copy while applying for 190 on skill select?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
My docs reached to NSW office on April 8th. Still waiting for Ack, But as per the XL sheet, people applied in Applied received ACKs already. Could you please let me know, the subject of the ack mail or from which mail ID you received?.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> My docs reached to NSW office on April 8th. Still waiting for Ack, But as per the XL sheet, people applied in Applied received ACKs already. Could you please let me know, the subject of the ack mail or from which mail ID you received?.


"Your application for State Nomination, visa sub class 190" is the subject line.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good day, any approvals today??


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Guys

Any approvals today
3rd and 4th week Jan applicants, Pls check ur mails and share the good news with us.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any good news mates ..... Check ur mail


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> and if if OC is reached then, do we need to wait till July? when the count for occupation resets to 0?
> 
> ...


Yes, we have to.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Someone is playing with sheet approval count is reduced from 7 to 4


Yes, somebody changed my details as well. 

friends, 

please stop playing with the sheet. This is really a crucial time and so many people are looking at the sheet, so please stop playing with that. Thanks.

Cheers...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

keep checking mails and update here as soon as you get the news. all the best...................!

cheers..................!


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Half session over

Sydney (Australia - New South Wales)	Wednesday, May 15, 2013 at 1:00:00 PM	

No approvals yet ??


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys I called them again to confirm what nsw people said about oc . 

Confirmed that even oc reached we will get nomination. 

They are currently processing 2 nd week of Jan and they are trying match 16 week processing time


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any good news for anyone......


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Guys I called them again to confirm what nsw people said about oc .
> 
> Confirmed that even oc reached we will get nomination.
> 
> They are currently processing 2 nd week of Jan and they are trying match 16 week processing time



Good rohit good work


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

strange !!!!!
no body get approval so far today


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Guys I called them again to confirm what nsw people said about oc .
> 
> Confirmed that even oc reached we will get nomination.
> 
> They are currently processing 2 nd week of Jan and they are trying match 16 week processing time


*Really a good news*, but a bit surprising!
Once the OC is reached, how come they sponsor for next years quota with out knowing next year's runs and regulations. Anyway we don't need to bother about that. We are all happy. Just we need to wait for one month and apply for 190 visa on July 1st itself.

Thanks Rohit for the info.

Cheers....


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> strange !!!!!
> no body get approval so far today


1approval seen from excel file
Belia -Accountant - 11 Jan, 22Mar


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

1 Approval as per sheet
Pls update the sheet people who are geetting approvals


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*"Recent News - Just FYI"*

*Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study*

MELBOURNE: Securing a suitable employment can be a long, difficult and disappointing process for migrants coming to Australia, who often take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills, according to a new study led by an Indian-origin psychology professor. 

At the time of being surveyed, over 50 per cent of the participants were unemployed, said the study by the University of Western Sydney (UWS). 

While some participants (seven per cent) had secured jobs prior to their arrival, approximately 42 per cent reported spending between 1-6 months looking for jobs and others (23 per cent) reported spending 7-12 months or more than one year (26 per cent) job-searching. 

The study report titled 'Apply Apply Negative Reply: Understanding Job-Seeking Experiences of Culturally and Linguistically Diverse Job-Seekers in Australia' was led by Renu Narchal from the School of Social Sciences and Psychology. 

She worked in partnership with the Community Migrant Resource Centre formerly known as The Hills Holroyd Parramatta Migrant Resource Centre to survey 107 migrants and refugees about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

"Of the participants in this survey, 58 per cent had tertiary-level and 15 per cent had postgraduate qualifications," Narchal said adding, "They came to this country with the perception that Australia needs skilled workers and are aplenty. 

What they found was a tough, competitive job market where their skills were not valued but rather discounted, eventually forcing many to take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills qualifications and experience, she added. 

As part of the study, 30 of the participants were interviewed about their job-seeking experiences in Australia. 

These interviews highlighted a number of key issues, which are commonly faced by the migrant job-seekers, including their expectations of migrating to Australia, perception of the country's job market and culture -- which substantially differed from the reality they experienced. 

Throughout the entire migration process, job-seeking was identified as the most stressful and biggest challenge and was found to have a significant negative impact on the person's health and wellbeing. 

Also, perceived racial and cultural discrimination as well as a lack of local connections and local work experience were considered a significant barrier to securing suitable, meaningful employment. 


*ANY VIEWS?, Not that I am Pessimistic about prospect...but just want to know the experience from people who are actually there!*


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

umeshinaz said:


> *Finding good job not easy for skilled migrants in Australia: Study*
> 
> MELBOURNE: Securing a suitable employment can be a long, difficult and disappointing process for migrants coming to Australia, who often take up jobs that are low-paid and not commensurate to their skills, according to a new study led by an Indian-origin psychology professor.
> 
> ...


Hi

i am currently studying in the uni mentioned UWS and i would say that alont 70-80% what is written is true...... only 20% people get the job in accordance with their exp, education and skills....the biggest prob is local relevant exp as most of the line managers want ready made workers....


----------



## KG2013 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I got the NSW state sponsorship today. My documents reached the NSW on 15th Jan 2013.

Thank you all for the valuable postings.
Job Half Done so far. Still long way to go 


Regards,
Kasi Gupta


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> "Your application for State Nomination, visa sub class 190" is the subject line.


Hi,
I have sent an email as I have not received ack mail. NSW office responded as below.will it OK? though I didn't receive ack mail.
Response from NSW office
Your application was received on the 8th of April. The current processing time 12-16 weeks from the date of lodgement. Once a decision has been made, you will be contacted by email concerning the outcome of your application.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

KG2013 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the NSW state sponsorship today. My documents reached the NSW on 15th Jan 2013.
> 
> ...



Congratulations Kasi... :clap2:

Your approval brings lot of hopes and cheerfulness for applicants like me who are eagerly waiting.
All the best for next phase.

Guys keep sharing your good news as kasi did 

thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

2approval till now?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> 2approval till now?


Yayyy !!! Recieved my invitation. 

16th jan 

Accountant


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Can some one please update the google sheet and change my status to approved as i dont have access to a computer for thr next 12 hrs please. 
Abgumd
Accountant 
16th january


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Guys I called them again to confirm what nsw people said about oc .
> 
> Confirmed that even oc reached we will get nomination.
> 
> They are currently processing 2 nd week of Jan and they are trying match 16 week processing time


Thank you for sharing again! You always bring us good news! Too bad I can't like your post as I'm on mobile..

EDIT: rushed back home to like it


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Thank you for sharing again! You always bring us good news! Too bad I can't like your post as I'm on mobile..


I guess still no sense as to what happens if the code disappears?


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Can some one please update the google sheet and change my status to approved as i dont have access to a computer for thr next 12 hrs please.
> Abgumd
> Accountant
> 16th january


I was about to update but found someone had been quicker 

Thanks for sharing your timeline with us and congrats on the approval!!:clap2:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> Yayyy !!! Recieved my invitation.
> 
> 16th jan
> 
> Accountant



Congrats Abgumdb :clap2:

can we take it for granted till 16th Jan ..every body rcvd approval ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> Yayyy !!! Recieved my invitation.
> 
> 16th jan
> 
> Accountant


Congrats man, and best of luck for next stage


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Abgumdb :clap2:
> 
> can we take it for granted till 16th Jan ..every body rcvd approval ?


Thanks !! 

Not sure about the remaining 11th Jan applicants,


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> Not sure about the remaining 11th Jan applicants,



Hmmm... Yeah. 
remaining Jan 11th applicants are not active on forum... dont know whether they rcvd or not... so ignoring


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats man, and best of luck for next stage


Thanks Gurpreet!


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> I guess still no sense as to what happens if the code disappears?


*EDIT: just saw your signature and realized you're not a 2613 applicant. Please ignore the following reply as it's totally irrelevant to you. Hopefully someone else will answer your question. *

Sadly, the short answer is no. There're quite a few guesses out there but no one knows for sure.

I am 95% confident that 2613 will remain on the list. Australia is still hungry for software engineers according to ACS. As far as I know, almost all my peers with citizenship or PR are able to secure at least one job upon graduation if they have been actively looking for one. I think it's very unlikely that the code will disappear.

If you have also submitted SS application as a 2613 applicant, I reckon our concern should be whether DIAC would honor this year's NSW approval in the next fiscal year.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

one more approval 

Yaaz 18 Jan

Yaaz if you are active on this forum could you please confirm your approval here ?


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Jan 11 here, still no approval.
CO asked for a certified true copy of partner's passport yesterday and I submitted it today.
Hopefully tomorrow, I will get that long awaited SS approval. :fingerscrossed::hurt:


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

you are counted as already approved buddy... 
as your case is assessed.. I wish you will get it tomorrow.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

True copy of partners Passport??? I did not submit it! Where was written that you need to submit a certified true copy of passport???


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

rohitk said:


> one more approval
> 
> Yaaz 18 Jan
> 
> Yaaz if you are active on this forum could you please confirm your approval here ?


Omg, there is a Jan 21 applicant just got approval. I m overexcited and look forward to my turn.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothingtolose said:


> Omg, there is a Jan 21 applicant just got approval. I m overexcited and look forward to my turn.


Mate, not discouraging you but these approvals doesn't look genuine as we know someone was putting fake approvals yesterday. 

Confirm approvals are till 16 Jan 

BTW whats your timeline ??


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> True copy of partners Passport??? I did not submit it! Where was written that you need to submit a certified true copy of passport???



I guess it was clearly stated that all documents must be certified. 

Funny thing is I have certified my resume as well


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yep what i didnt Know was that i have to send the Passport of My partner, where is it written?


----------



## Leon Wen (Apr 13, 2013)

The latest certified approval is to 21-Dec. This guy certified it in the excel sheet dicussion. Not all applicants check this forum regularly.


----------



## Leon Wen (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry 21-Jan, not 21 Dec


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

wow,even i am from 21st Jan...SO i should expect it soon...


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Did anyone send certified copy of partner Passport? Where was that written??


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Did anyone send certified copy of partner Passport? Where was that written??


Even I was wondering, where was it written? I didn't submit.


----------



## Malik17 (May 15, 2013)

Hello every one joined today,
Application sent 15 march
ack recievd with file number 13/2*** on 13/05/2013

when should i expect to recieve +ve approval?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Even I was wondering, where was it written? I didn't submit.


I guess he was claiming the 5 points from partner skill???

I am married and i did not submit any information about my partner cuz i thouhgt it was unneccessary. I did not claim the partner skill points.


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice to Know that im not the only one... Maybe you have to submit it if you claim points from Your wife? Im a bit worried now....


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

I am from Jan 3rd Week, received ack. on 25th March. Still waiting for approval.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## Malik17 (May 15, 2013)

What are the chances of rejection ??


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Could you please someone answer my queries?
Will I get educational 15 points from the following:
Master in IT (2 years) from Australian institution &
Bachelor of computer science & engineering from oversees. 
ACS assessed my Master degree as AQF master degree &
Bachelor as an associate degree . 
How many points I can claim?

To be noted I am 15 Feb applicant for nsw 190.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

got the invitation from skillselect today.

i have a doubt regarding the PCC. My PCC will take around 10-15 days , meanwhile can i upload the remaining documents and pay the fees for the application, and then when my PCC is ready I'll upload it?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Doctor NSW said:


> got the invitation from skillselect today.
> 
> i have a doubt regarding the PCC. My PCC will take around 10-15 days , meanwhile can i upload the remaining documents and pay the fees for the application, and then when my PCC is ready I'll upload it?


Important factor is to apply the visa. to upload documents you will get 5 weeks (CO allocation)+28 days (CO's request time to send documents).


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> got the invitation from skillselect today.
> 
> i have a doubt regarding the PCC. My PCC will take around 10-15 days , meanwhile can i upload the remaining documents and pay the fees for the application, and then when my PCC is ready I'll upload it?


Hello Doctor NSW,

Congrats on getting the invite,:clap2:

Are you applying for PCC in india??
If yes,then it will not take 15 days for PCC to be issued.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Important factor is to apply the visa. to upload documents you will get 5 weeks (CO allocation)+28 days (CO's request time to send documents).


thanks a lot for clarification !


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> got the invitation from skillselect today.
> 
> i have a doubt regarding the PCC. My PCC will take around 10-15 days , meanwhile can i upload the remaining documents and pay the fees for the application, and then when my PCC is ready I'll upload it?


Please share your time line and also update the excel sheet with your info.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Hello Doctor NSW,
> 
> Congrats on getting the invite,:clap2:
> 
> ...


yes, I'll be applying for a PCC in Jaipur. I am assuming that the worst case time would be around 15 days


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> yes, I'll be applying for a PCC in Jaipur. I am assuming that the worst case time would be around 15 days


You can get the PCC on the same day,
It took me 5 hours to get the PCC Issued.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> Please share your time line and also update the excel sheet with your info.


Docs mailed - 7th Jan
Docs reached 11th Jan
Ack without Ref - 22nd March
Approval - 14th May
Invite - 15th May.

I not have a link for the excel sheet.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> You can get the PCC on the same day,
> It took me 5 hours to get the PCC Issued.


cool, thanks !


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> Docs mailed - 7th Jan
> Docs reached 11th Jan
> Ack without Ref - 22nd March
> Approval - 14th May
> ...


Hi Doctor NSW,

You can find the link here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

thanks, will update the details


----------



## pst247 (May 13, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> yes, I'll be applying for a PCC in Jaipur. I am assuming that the worst case time would be around 15 days


Hi,
Even i have to get my PCC done. My husband will include me in his visa. Can you please tell me from where to get PCC? Passport office or local police station?

The address in my passport is Kolkata but i currently reside in Bangalore for work purpose. Which city do i get PCC from?

Please help


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

one more doubt regarding the medicals.

can i just walk in with the documents for the medical checkup or do we need to take an specific appointment at the health facility.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

pst247 said:


> Hi,
> Even i have to get my PCC done. My husband will include me in his visa. Can you please tell me from where to get PCC? Passport office or local police station?
> 
> The address in my passport is Kolkata but i currently reside in Bangalore for work purpose. Which city do i get PCC from?
> ...


it have to be at the passport office. city should not be a problem.

my suggestion is kolkata because of the address in passport.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> one more doubt regarding the medicals.
> 
> can i just walk in with the documents for the medical checkup or do we need to take an specific appointment at the health facility.


What happens in Medical centers in hyderabad is they will ask us to send a email with the approval number and then an appointment will be scheduled.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> What happens in Medical centers in hyderabad is they will ask us to send a email with the approval number and then an appointment will be scheduled.


thanks for the answer.


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> What happens in Medical centers in hyderabad is they will ask us to send a email with the approval number and then an appointment will be scheduled.


any advice from someone on this who got their medicals done in Bangalore?


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> any advice from someone on this who got their medicals done in Bangalore?


My Suggestion would be to call them directly and check.

Below are the medical centers in bangalore.

Bangalore

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
Queens Road,
Bangalore 560001
Telephone: +91 80 2286 0365, 80 2286 0761, 80 2286 0768, 80 2286 9105, 80 4057 0000
Fax: +91 0 80 4057 0099
Doctor(s):
Dr Susan Abraham 
Dr Santosh Chandy

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Fortis Hospital Bangalore
154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
Opp IIM-B
Bangalore 560076
Telephone: +91 80 6621 4444
Fax: +91 80 6621 4242
Doctor(s):
Dr Nalini Prakash
Dr Shalini Joshi
Dr Girikumar Venati
Dr Aruna Divakar
Dr Hanumantha Rao Kaaladi
Dr Jayasree Kailasam


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> True copy of partners Passport??? I did not submit it! Where was written that you need to submit a certified true copy of passport???





Ets82 said:


> Yep what i didnt Know was that i have to send the Passport of My partner, where is it written?


Cos I'm claiming partner points to reach 60 points  that's why they need my partners ctc passport.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*Hi Guys,
Could you please someone answer my queries?
Will I get educational 15 points from the following:
Master in IT (2 years) from Australian institution &
Bachelor of computer science & engineering from oversees. 
ACS assessed my Master degree as AQF master degree &
Bachelor as an associate degree . 
How many points I can claim?

To be noted I am 15 Feb applicant for nsw 190.
*


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> Could you please someone answer my queries?
> Will I get educational 15 points from the following:
> Master in IT (2 years) from Australian institution &
> ...


Not sure Buddy,
I would recommend you to speak to a good consultant in your area.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi, any good news for the day?


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Got my approval letter  yayyy!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> *Hi Guys,
> Could you please someone answer my queries?
> Will I get educational 15 points from the following:
> Master in IT (2 years) from Australian institution &
> ...


Friend,

You have very good qualification. You will get 15 points for sure. Don't waste your time thinking about it.

Cheers.......


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Mate, not discouraging you but these approvals doesn't look genuine as we know someone was putting fake approvals yesterday.
> 
> Confirm approvals are till 16 Jan
> 
> BTW whats your timeline ??


Submitted date: 28 Feb
Ack received: 24 Apr


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Got my approval letter  yayyy!


Congrats Alex finally its in your email !! Enjoy the day


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Abgumdb said:


> Congrats Alex finally its in your email !! Enjoy the day


Thank you! When will I get the EOI invite? hehe


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Thank you! When will I get the EOI invite? hehe


impatient 

Congrats mate. If you have provided your EOI you should get it today or tomorrow. 

UdayNSW, alpha1988, Ets80 guys its your turn today. Please share a good news today. All the best


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Alexamae said:


> Thank you! When will I get the EOI invite? hehe


I got the eoi invitation in an hr after the approval email. So keep on looking at ur email and also ur skillselect login ...

Best of luck !!! And congrats again


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> You have very good qualification. You will get 15 points for sure. Don't waste your time thinking about it.
> 
> Cheers.......


Thank you so much Sankar. I really appreciate that. 

Bye the way, I have a friend who is not listed in the excel sheet got his approval today. He is 16 Jan applicant, Accountant, Bachelor Degree, IELTS L 8.5, R 8.0, W 7.0, S 9.0 and no experience.


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

*Query on approval*

Hi,

Im new to this forum..........pls help me with this query:

Docs reached NSW for 190 subclass on 21st Jan.
Got ack on 25th Mar
Got an email today with reference number (13/12XX)/ Nomination 190 visa.
Is this is the approval email? 
The email states i will get the nomination in EOI within 3 days from the email.
I have already furnished the EOI reference number while sending the docs.

Pls reply friends......

Regards,
Ravviv

261311 Analyst Programmer


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

ravviv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im new to this forum..........pls help me with this query:
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the mail. congrats mate

Please update excel. 

Can u please tell me what time u received u r mail


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

rohitk said:


> impatient
> 
> Congrats mate. If you have provided your EOI you should get it today or tomorrow.


Hahahahahha... I think that's my middle name hahahah  thank you!



Abgumdb said:


> I got the eoi invitation in an hr after the approval email. So keep on looking at ur email and also ur skillselect login ...
> 
> Best of luck !!! And congrats again


Okay going back to refreshing email mode again


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks rohitk 
So, i can expect the invite in skill select within 3 days as stated in the email, right?! 

I got it at 7.00 am today.

And i dont see any excel sheet here, pls let know where to find it. 

Regards,
Ravviv

261311 Analyst Programmer


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Guys

Good Morning 

One more approval today.

Uday.NSW (Jan 21st applicant) got approval today.
As he dont have access to share with us, he called and informed me. 

Congrats Uday ...
Wish you all good luck for next phase


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

udayNSW said:


> My Suggestion would be to call them directly and check.
> 
> Below are the medical centers in bangalore.
> 
> ...



thanks for the help.


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

ravviv said:


> thanks rohitk
> So, i can expect the invite in skill select within 3 days as stated in the email, right?!
> 
> I got it at 7.00 am today.
> ...


Hi Congrats mate!

Usually you will the invitation in EOI by today itself....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyother approval today count is 2 till now .......


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

2 more hours to go... i wish few more approvals .


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Although it does not matter now, but still just to update you guys, I received mail from ym agent that my NSW state sponsorship is being approved. 

But I have already applied for 189 and lodged VISA and currently CO has asked for MEDS and PCC and will submit the same next week. 

All the best to all who are still waiting for the same. I submitted NSW SS on 7th jan and received it yesterday. 5 months is too long man.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Yahooooooooooo

Got my approval mail just now . 

23 Jan applicants 

2613 : Analyst programmer 

Special thanks to pradeep for your support.

All the best to all waiting for their approval , you will get it soon


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Got my approval mail just now .
> 
> ...



WOWWW>>>>CONGRATSSSSSS BUDDY :clap2::clap2:
ITS MY PLEASURE ROHIT MEETING YOU THROUGH THIS FORUM....SO HAPPY FOR YOU. 
I WISH ALL VERY BEST FOR FOR THE NEXT PHASE


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Got my approval mail just now .
> 
> ...


Congrats man ;-)


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

I had filled the pcc form yesterday can somebody tell me next process
Because they are giving me date of 5 june but my wife is going to her parents on 28 may, so its is possible that if i directly move to Passport office without appointment then will they entertain me.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> ...


congrats Uday! Didn't know you guys know each other in person


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Got my approval mail just now .
> 
> ...


Great!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you coz you'll be able to catch the last train in this fiscal year!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Great!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you coz you'll be able to catch the last train in this fiscal year!!



True mate , lucky escape I would say.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Folks 

Any applicants waiting for SS approval in between 23rd and 29th Jan ??
Can you please respond to my post. Bcoz I see in excel sheet there are no applicants between 25th and 29th Jan.

is that correct information?


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> I had filled the pcc form yesterday can somebody tell me next process
> Because they are giving me date of 5 june but my wife is going to her parents on 28 may, so its is possible that if i directly move to Passport office without appointment then will they entertain me.


Yes you could directly go to PSK for PCC between 9 to 10.30 AM without any appointment. But take the print out of the application you filled online.


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Folks
> 
> Any applicants waiting for SS approval in between 23rd and 29th Jan ??
> Can you please respond to my post. Bcoz I see in excel sheet there are no applicants between 25th and 29th Jan.
> ...


Yes. My application papers were received by NSW on 25th Jan


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

cool mate..thanks for responding. 

Its going to be ur day tomorrow  
keep checking ur mails and share the good news with us


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Yahooooooooooo
> 
> Got my approval mail just now .
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!
I'm 22 jan applicant but nothing yet! I'm so jealous!!! 

All the best for you!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Folks
> 
> Any applicants waiting for SS approval in between 23rd and 29th Jan ??
> Can you please respond to my post. Bcoz I see in excel sheet there are no applicants between 25th and 29th Jan.
> ...


Hi mate,

Jan 26 & 27 are weekends n jan 28 is public holiday(Australia day- substituted for jan 26).


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Folks
> 
> Any applicants waiting for SS approval in between 23rd and 29th Jan ??
> Can you please respond to my post. Bcoz I see in excel sheet there are no applicants between 25th and 29th Jan.
> ...


Next is ur turn mate. Be ready..........,


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Congrats!!!
> I'm 22 jan applicant but nothing yet! I'm so jealous!!!
> 
> All the best for you!


Dont worry mate , your approval must be on the way. You will get it soon. Check your email


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> Yes you could directly go to PSK for PCC between 9 to 10.30 AM without any appointment. But take the print out of the application you filled online.


can you please share the soxuments which i need to carry with me


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> can you please share the soxuments which i need to carry with me


When I went for PCC they just asked Passport photocopy, but I would recommend you to carry all the documents you would do for the passport application.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Next is ur turn mate. Be ready..........,



Hmmm.. thanks Ram.
Hoping so.. lets see :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

State sponsorship received!!!!!!!!

Now im waiting For the invitation!!!!!!!!!

So happy!!!!!!!

Will update xls later, file id is 13/12XX, other infos in My signature.


Ma vieeeeniiii ma vaiiii!!!( italian exclamations of joy!)


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> State sponsorship received!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now im waiting For the invitation!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats bro


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> When I went for PCC they just asked Passport photocopy, but I would recommend you to carry all the documents you would do for the passport application.


Thanks bro......


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

super buddy... enjoy madi( have fun in Kannada language)


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Its 5 PM here, I guess ,we all approved candidates will get invitation tomorrow. All the best all !!!

Is it a worry sign that I haven't got my invitation, just curious???


----------



## alpha1988 (Jan 24, 2013)

Guy, i have got approval today!! Document lodged on 22/jan


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rohitk said:


> Its 5 PM here, I guess ,we all approved candidates will get invitation tomorrow. All the best all !!!
> 
> Is it a worry sign that I haven't got my invitation, just curious???


No, not at all buddy. Enjoy your day. You'll get your invitation tonight.

Cheers...


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

alpha1988 said:


> Guy, i have got approval today!! Document lodged on 22/jan


Congrats alpha1988 and to all the lucky chaps who shared good news with us today :clap2:lane:lane:
Have a blast


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats alpha1988 and to all the lucky chaps who shared good news with us today :clap2:lane:lane:
> Have a blast


What is the count so far?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

I got Invitation from NSW, got PCC, Have to apply with in 60 day. One important info regarding visa fee. Now is is AUS $3060 (Appx. One lakh sixty seven thousand ) payment tru credit card. Because there is no other option for payment. The people who don't have AUS $3060 can go for HDFC & ICICI Bank Prepaid card aka FOREX CARD can can purchase AUS dollar and swap online. Hope this will be helpful Info  Cheers to all


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hurrraayyyyy....
Just got call from my consultant. Got approval today.

Long wait is over.

Documents reached: 19 Jan
Ack Received: 25 March without file number.
Approval: 16 May

Raj


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks bro......


what you said is right brother. Even I carried only passport original and one photocopy of bio-page. I got cleared Yes-day


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> Yes you could directly go to PSK for PCC between 9 to 10.30 AM without any appointment. But take the print out of the application you filled online.


what you said is right brother. Even I carried only passport original and one photocopy of bio-page. I got cleared Yes-day


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

rohitk said:


> Its 5 PM here, I guess ,we all approved candidates will get invitation tomorrow. All the best all !!!
> 
> Is it a worry sign that I haven't got my invitation, just curious???


Keep the faith and remember the randomness inherent in all this!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> what you said is right brother. Even I carried only passport original and one photocopy of bio-page. I got cleared Yes-day


Thanks rahul for sharing this informatio i am planing this for next week along with my wife my PSK is 2hrs away from my place and need to carry my daughter with me because is is only one yr old thats why i am gathring all this information on this forum.


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks all for your support. Got my invitation as well. 

About to hit apply visa button .


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

So today approval count is 6, pls update the sheet all lucky friends


----------



## fahad402 (Dec 12, 2012)

Guys,

as an applicant of 25th Jan and as it was 5'o clock (sydney) on the clock, i was hoping to get my approval tomorrow (optimistic thought) otherwise next week. 

But guess, it was around 6'o clock (sydney time) and I received my approvallll !!!!!!
yayyyhhh!!!!


And thanks everyone for the information provided through this forum, which kept my hope alive. 

I wish all of you very best of luck.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

fahad402 said:


> Guys,
> 
> as an applicant of 25th Jan and as it was 5'o clock (sydney) on the clock, i was hoping to get my approval tomorrow (optimistic thought) otherwise next week.
> 
> ...


Congratulations fahad402 :clap2:
Its surprise to all the applicants like me who are waiting from days and months for approval.

And thank you for sharing it with us.

Wish you all good luck


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi all, do anyone have any idea how many funds are to be shown while applying for state sponsorship for pr ..i am chartered accountant and my husband also ........also what total amount is paid as application fee for state sponsorship aand for visa , pcc, medicals .......please help


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hi all, do anyone have any idea how many funds are to be shown while applying for state sponsorship for pr ..i am chartered accountant and my husband also ........also what total amount is paid as application fee for state sponsorship aand for visa , pcc, medicals .......please help


As far as NSW SS is concerned , no need to show any bank balance.

1) NSW SS fee 300 AUD
2) VISA FEE 3060 AUD

Medicals and PCC depends on the place where you are going.. there are no fees as such.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> As far as NSW SS is concerned , no need to show any bank balance.
> 
> 1) NSW SS fee 300 AUD
> 2) VISA FEE 3060 AUD
> ...


but my agent told me that we need to show 20 lacs and dat too in cash and i cleared ielts in academics with 7 overall but not individually and now he says to clear ielts with general and to get 7 in each


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> but my agent told me that we need to show 20 lacs and dat too in cash and i cleared ielts in academics with 7 overall but not individually and now he says to clear ielts with general and to get 7 in each


thats what may be other states might ask .. i dont know and i have no idea.
NSW wont ask for any proof on bank balances. 

could you please share your IELTS score in all modules individualy


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

Got my Invitation.....

Application received : 22nd Jan
Occupation : 2613

Suddenly they are working as if it end of the world...we are lucky enough to get the invitation before Monday as it will be gone by then and who knows what new DIAC points system will be in July. Congratulation to all those who waited patiently for this day and BOL to those who are still waiting for the outcome.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

nsrivast said:


> Got my Invitation.....
> 
> Application received : 22nd Jan
> Occupation : 2613
> ...


Congrats nsrivast :clap2:
Thanks for sharing the good news with us ?
fahad402 (jan 25th applicant) rcvd email at 5 O clock sydney time ?When did you recevive the approval mail ?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys 

One doubt regarding the NSW state sponsorship. I heard it is closed for this year. and new occupation list has to come. any update where i can get these details


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> thats what may be other states might ask .. I dont know and i have no idea.
> Nsw wont ask for any proof on bank balances.
> 
> Could you please share your ielts score in all modules individualy


its l-8 , rest all-6.5


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> One doubt regarding the NSW state sponsorship. I heard it is closed for this year. and new occupation list has to come. any update where i can get these details


Below links are useful for you

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


SkillSelect

select reports tab under that click occupation ceiling tab
you will get the req info


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

UK Time 7:38 AM


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its l-8 , rest all-6.5


Oh good. 
you can apply for NSW after 1st july 2013. As they stopped accepting new applications now.

you are also eligible for SS of South Australia .. please check for more information in their portal.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> oh good.
> You can apply for nsw after 1st july 2013. As they stopped accepting new applications now.
> 
> You are also eligible for ss of south australia .. Please check for more information in their portal.


i am extremely confused and worried from wwhere i can check
AND ARE THERE ANY CHANCES THAT DEPARTMENT WILL RAISE THE REQ. OF IELTS IN JULY 2013
I COULDNOT APPLY IN SA AS I HAVE APPLIED IN CATEGORY OF FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISOR AND ITS IN OFFLIST CATEGORY IN WHICH ONLY INTERNATIONAL GRADUATES CAN APPLY FROM AUSTRALIA AND MEET TWO YEAR STUDY REQUIREMENT IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

nsrivast said:


> UK Time 7:38 AM


thanks mate.you rcvd it @ 16:40

London (United Kingdom - England)	Thursday, 16 May 2013, 07:40:00	
Sydney (Australia - New South Wales)	Thursday, 16 May 2013, 16:40:00


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> I got Invitation from NSW, got PCC, Have to apply with in 60 day. One important info regarding visa fee. Now is is AUS $3060 (Appx. One lakh sixty seven thousand ) payment tru credit card. Because there is no other option for payment. The people who don't have AUS $3060 can go for HDFC & ICICI Bank Prepaid card aka FOREX CARD can can purchase AUS dollar and swap online. Hope this will be helpful Info  Cheers to all


Hey thanks Rahaul for your information.
I think we can get the forex prepaid card from HDFC but are you sure that we can use this card for online transaction????? I think it is possible but which card we need to take there are few options???? and also what reason we need to mention while buying AUD$ in the forex form??

Please let me know.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys,

I got my approval and invitation today,
Thank you god for making this happen,

I wanted to thank each and everyone person in this forum for helping me out and boosting my confidence when needed.

Thank you very much again and all the very best for people awaiting confirmation.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks rahul for sharing this informatio i am planing this for next week along with my wife my PSK is 2hrs away from my place and need to carry my daughter with me because is is only one yr old thats why i am gathring all this information on this forum.


Dont worry brother. Its a easy process. I dont know how is there in you city. Here in Hyderabad passport activites are under took by TCS. Really they are doing gr8 job  hats of to TCS

first step - we have to register our name online here is the passport link

Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India

Second step - click *Download e-Form* on left side menu

Third step- upload it to get slot

Fourth step - A,B,C counter are available in passport office. in front office they will ask you what purpose you are for?. Just say PCC. they will allot you a file number. then you send to Counter A they will ask you which country you are going and they will charge Rs.500 and take a photo and bio-metric verification will happen in this counter. Counter B is second verification of original passport and than C counter is final they will allot PCC there it will take round about 2-3 hours in C counter to get PCC. So be patience  

Carry original Passport with a xerox copy both front and back. Do remember to take leave on that day.  good luck


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Dont worry brother. Its a easy process. I dont know how is there in you city. Here in Hyderabad passport activites are under took by TCS. Really they are doing gr8 job  hats of to TCS
> 
> first step - we have to register our name online here is the passport link
> 
> ...


If I dont take appointment and go directly to pcc will they entertain me


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> If I dont take appointment and go directly to pcc will they entertain me


You can go early to PSK but its gonna be very long queue to get the token without appointment......


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for my visa tommorow,
How long would it take for the grant??


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for my visa tommorow,
> How long would it take for the grant??


I got a requested documents email from my CO in 7 working days.

Good luck, all the best.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for my visa tommorow,
> How long would it take for the grant??


If all the documents are good, you will get the grant in 30-45 days.

Cheers...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i am extremely confused and worried from wwhere i can check
> AND ARE THERE ANY CHANCES THAT DEPARTMENT WILL RAISE THE REQ. OF IELTS IN JULY 2013
> I COULDNOT APPLY IN SA AS I HAVE APPLIED IN CATEGORY OF FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISOR AND ITS IN OFFLIST CATEGORY IN WHICH ONLY INTERNATIONAL GRADUATES CAN APPLY FROM AUSTRALIA AND MEET TWO YEAR STUDY REQUIREMENT IN AUSTRALIA


Friend,

Update your signature first, so that people who read your post would have bettter idea to answer to your questions. For visa information you can search DIAC site and for state sponsorship, check state department sites. You will get all the information required.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> but my agent told me that we need to show 20 lacs and dat too in cash and i cleared ielts in academics with 7 overall but not individually and now he says to clear ielts with general and to get 7 in each


Friend,

*Fund requirements and IELTS criteria varies state to state.* For NSW, IELTS 6 in each module is required and no funds are required. For other states, it may vary. So, check the requirement of the state your are applying for. And as per my knowledge, some portion of the fund we can show our assets. Hope this helps.

*Edit:* Forgot to mention, IELTS criteria may vary occupation to occupation also.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Congrats alpha1988 and to all the lucky chaps who shared good news with us today :clap2:lane:lane:
> Have a blast


Friend,

It's your turn tomorrow. Get ready to party.....!

Cheers.....


----------



## keer (May 17, 2013)

Received my approve and invitation yesterday. Registered nurse, document received 23rd Jan, ACK without reference number 26th march. Approve 16th May. Will submit my application today. All the best for everyone in the forum, good luck everyone.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys... As per our excel sheet nsw guys have processed 
Almost 65 applications in 15days at this speed even march 
Applicants can expect aporvals in next 25-30 days..hoping
For the best.....


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

1 approval seen from excel sheet 

30 Jan applicant - 2Apr Ack


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothingtolose said:


> 1 approval seen from excel sheet
> 
> 30 Jan applicant - 2Apr Ack


Excellent. I guess, today they may start Feb 1st week applications also.

Cheers....


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Guyss

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval. 
I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait. 

I need to thank each and everyone in this forum who gave immense support, confidence and encouragement through this forum.

A very special thanks to all my friends who got introduced through this forum.

I wish all good luck for all the applicants who are awaiting for their outcomes.sure everyone will get good news very soon.

Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Congrats bro and best of luck for next stage


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats bro and best of luck for next stage


Thanks mate...
nsw folks are working hard...I wish you will get it very soon.


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Congrats buddy, and hey

If u don't mind, pls share the content of your email to everybody. I am extremely curious and excited to receive a similar email. However, if its not really comfy, pls ignore my request.

Cheers and congratulation once again.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Hey Dude,

Congratulations. If all go well for me, we all meet in Sydney. Enjoy your day.

Cheers.....


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Congrats mate. All the best


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Thanks mate...
> nsw folks are working hard...I wish you will get it very soon.


Thanks for ur wishes


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

keer said:


> Received my approve and invitation yesterday. Registered nurse, document received 23rd Jan, ACK without reference number 26th march. Approve 16th May. Will submit my application today. All the best for everyone in the forum, good luck everyone.


Congrats mate!


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Awesome!!! What's the party plan?


----------



## vijay_k (Nov 19, 2012)

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guyss
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....  Got NSW SS approval.
> I am (29th Jan applicant) so happy to see this mail in my mail box after long long wait.
> ...


Congrats Man! Enjoy!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Congrats Pradeep!!!!!!

Wish you all luck ahead!!!!

ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer | EOI Submitted: 29th JAN 2013 | NSW SS: Docs reached on 1st Feb 2013 |


----------



## praet0r1an (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally!! Got one of the last few slots of 2613 this morning.. Thanks to this thread, this has been sooo helpful.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothingtolose said:


> Congrats buddy, and hey
> 
> If u don't mind, pls share the content of your email to everybody. I am extremely curious and excited to receive a similar email. However, if its not really comfy, pls ignore my request.
> 
> Cheers and congratulation once again.



Buddy... I try to copy the content.
but they are very clever... they disabled copy option on that content. 

Can you pls send Private message to me ? we will talk offline.


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> Congratulations. If all go well for me, we all meet in Sydney. Enjoy your day.
> 
> Cheers.....


sure sankar...
I have your personal email ID. we can always be intouch

we can help ourselves in battle ground( job hunt)


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you all once again for all your wishes and support given to me.


----------



## saad956 (Dec 12, 2012)

*SS approved*

Hi Everyone,

I am a silent reader of this forum for a while. I got my SS as well today.

Applied: 29 Jan
Approved: 17 May.

Thanks


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

saad956 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a silent reader of this forum for a while. I got my SS as well today.
> 
> ...


Hi i am not able to see you on excel.being a silent
Reader is ok but atleast u can update ur details on excell.
Anyway congrats.

ALL OTHER SILENT READERS PLZ UPDATE YOUR DETAILS ON EXCEL


----------



## prasadpolina (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank Godddddddddd....I got my SS Approval..............

Docs reached...01-Feb-2013.

I updated excel as well....

Thanks to all my friends..who all are very active on this forum...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

prasadpolina said:


> Thank Godddddddddd....I got my SS Approval..............
> 
> Docs reached...01-Feb-2013.
> 
> I updated excel as well


Congrats man


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

prasadpolina said:


> Thank Godddddddddd....I got my SS Approval..............
> 
> Docs reached...01-Feb-2013.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Ur anzocode plz!!!!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

prasadpolina said:


> Thank Godddddddddd....I got my SS Approval..............
> 
> Docs reached...01-Feb-2013.
> 
> ...



Congrate man ;-)


----------



## prasadpolina (Jan 18, 2013)

2613


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Total approval count is 5 till now


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear folks,

By the grace of almighty Allah I got my approval today. I have updated xl sheet also.

Thanks to all of you for their help and support throughout .

Dhinka chika dhinka chicka dhinka chika hai hai hai hai

Sajid.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Guys !....
Can some body check urgently if Skill select site is working ? by logging into that....
I am getting exception when trying to login.....

"An unexpected error occurred when processing the request. See inner exception for details. No certificate was found for subject Name CN=encryption.sts.prod......."


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got my invite from skillselect today!
What to do now?
Do I have to click the apply button in any moment or do I have to firstly prepare all my documents?

I still need some translations, do I have to use ONLY naati or can I use also a sworn translator here in Italy?
Thank again and all the bests for all of you!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today!
> What to do now?
> Do I have to click the apply button in any moment or do I have to firstly prepare all my documents?
> 
> ...



Congrats to you....!

Next you will get all detailed information when you click on Apply visa button...divided into 17 steps.....

Can you please let me know...are you able to login into Skill select right now ?


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes I can do it now, but if I click to apply do I have to be ready for everything? So with all documents or cai I upload them later?
Anyone who already tried it?
Thank again!


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Yes I can do it now, but if I click to apply do I have to be ready for everything? So with all documents or cai I upload them later?
> Anyone who already tried it?
> Thank again!



Hi Dear....
When you click apply visa button...you will be provided with TRN number ....and information in steps will be shown to you (in 17 steps) ...you need to check it...by clicking next next...button ....at 17th step ...you need to make payment....and after that i think you would be able to set password .....only after making payment you would be able to load docs.....in e visa site


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Thank you all once again for all your wishes and support given to me.


Congradss Pradeeppp.. wooow wonderfull


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Guys... As per our excel sheet nsw guys have processed
> Almost 65 applications in 15days at this speed even march
> Applicants can expect aporvals in next 25-30 days..hoping
> For the best.....


What relief . hope they will do March appps tooo...


----------



## Ets82 (Feb 8, 2013)

sachdevar said:


> Hi Dear....
> When you click apply visa button...you will be provided with TRN number ....and information in steps will be shown to you (in 17 steps) ...you need to check it...by clicking next next...button ....at 17th step ...you need to make payment....and after that i think you would be able to set password .....only after making payment you would be able to load docs.....in e visa site


Thank you, but do i have to upload all the docs all in one time or can i upload some today, some Tomorrow ecc ecc?
Thank you again!!!


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Guys... As per our excel sheet nsw guys have processed
> Almost 65 applications in 15days at this speed even march
> Applicants can expect aporvals in next 25-30 days..hoping
> For the best.....


Not in one week , just in one day they have processed 65. I compare my file number with one more applicant . 

Yes they are really working hard to finish it . 

All the best guys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

How many,approvals today?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Ets82 said:


> Got my invite from skillselect today!
> What to do now?
> Do I have to click the apply button in any moment or do I have to firstly prepare all my documents?
> 
> ...


Looks like you are getting state sponsorship, which state? and what was your total EOI points?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Ets82 said:


> Thank you, but do i have to upload all the docs all in one time or can i upload some today, some Tomorrow ecc ecc?
> Thank you again!!!



You can upload in multiple sessions once you receive TRN and password...


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Guys...
Is there any body able to go through 17 steps after hitting apply visa button......i think some technical issue is being going on....and site is working very slow....i m not able to go beyond even first 2 steps...and screen goes blank only header displays.....

Can some one confirm please !

Thanks in advance


----------



## prasadpolina (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

How to get PCC? do we need to take an appointment first and then go to PSK? or shall we go directly to PSK? I am in Hyderabad. In this forum on the other day i have seen the post saying directly we can go to PSK at 9 AM to 10.30 AM. Is it true? with out appointment will they allow to enter inside?

Any help?

Thanks,
Prasad.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

prasadpolina said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> How to get PCC? do we need to take an appointment first and then go to PSK? or shall we go directly to PSK? I am in Hyderabad. In this forum on the other day i have seen the post saying directly we can go to PSK at 9 AM to 10.30 AM. Is it true? with out appointment will they allow to enter inside?
> 
> ...



For PCC , print your online application and go directly(along with required docs) to PSK between 9 - 10 Am....

Have you received invite ? , if yes then can you please let me know if you able to navigate through pages after clicking apply visa button ?


----------



## prasadpolina (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi sachdev.

I did not do that...Because my document were not ready. First i am preparing my all docs and will do on monday.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends , I need to get my PCC done , My passport address is that of Punjab...but I Live in Delhi
coz of my Job. The address on my ACS letter is that of Delhi..Could you please advise?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Lets hope there should be some ceiling left for programmers out of 258 to cover the Feb. Monday 20th of May is very crucial for Feb applicants. Based on their pace, they already have cover Jan within 5-6 working days. So I am guessing a week for Feb, one week for March and April would be enough.

Say, YES


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Friends , I need to get my PCC done , My passport address is that of Punjab...but I Live in Delhi
> coz of my Job. The address on my ACS letter is that of Delhi..Could you please advise?


guys i will suggest you to go to your passport address PSK. E.g. if your passport is from punjab then go to punjab passport seva kendra for your PSK. you will get it immediately. In my case I had to go to my native place PSK and those TCS sons of bit*hes told that in your passport you have to show your wife's name if you are married. I told them how can I do that since I have filed with my current passport number and if that changes then I will be in trouble. then I went to passport department head and he said ok to TCS guy to do it. but again the TCS guys told to refill the form showing that you are single and then submit it. I went at 9.30 in morning and my work finished at 5 PM in evening. they made me rush from counter A to B several times and finally 1 hour at counter C. and they told to collect PCC next day. In chennai my friend got it in 2 hours but in UP state its Hell.
you guys better get your PCC done and if possible get your wife name added in your passport or fill the form as unmarried.
getting PCC from the passport office from where you got your passport is very easy. Otherwise you have to run several times and bribe the Fcuking cops.
lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

What is exact approval count today.


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

*Query for accountant job code*

Hi

I am new to this forum but I am following the forum as well as the excel sheet for nsw nomination since long time. What I have observed in the excel sheet is that there are many accountant applicants whose approvals have not came. Is this because those applicants haven't updated their details in excel sheet or is it because nsw is giving less nominations to accountants?

Please if someone can reply to my question it would be great?

Also how much time it can take to reach 2nd week of feb applicants as I am one of them?

Thanks


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum but I am following the forum as well as the excel sheet for nsw nomination since long time. What I have observed in the excel sheet is that there are many accountant applicants whose approvals have not came. Is this because those applicants haven't updated their details in excel sheet or is it because nsw is giving less nominations to accountants?
> 
> ...


Today some 1st Feb applicant gt approval, I didn't get though being one of them, bt we can say 2bd week is nt too fae


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum but I am following the forum as well as the excel sheet for nsw nomination since long time. What I have observed in the excel sheet is that there are many accountant applicants whose approvals have not came. Is this because those applicants haven't updated their details in excel sheet or is it because nsw is giving less nominations to accountants?
> 
> ...


Can anyone pass me the excel sheet link?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> Can anyone pass me the excel sheet link?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Buddy... I try to copy the content.
> but they are very clever... they disabled copy option on that content.
> 
> Can you pls send Private message to me ? we will talk offline.


[email protected]

Tks mate. I wish all the best of luck for u in the next stages.


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum but I am following the forum as well as the excel sheet for nsw nomination since long time. What I have observed in the excel sheet is that there are many accountant applicants whose approvals have not came. Is this because those applicants haven't updated their details in excel sheet or is it because nsw is giving less nominations to accountants?
> 
> ...


Good observation buddy. I am a bit worried abt it. I m applying for Account, but on the last day of Feb. I don't know why those accountants of Dec and Jan still stay in the list w/o any feedback. ;(


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> guys i will suggest you to go to your passport address PSK. E.g. if your passport is from punjab then go to punjab passport seva kendra for your PSK. you will get it immediately. In my case I had to go to my native place PSK and those TCS sons of bit*hes told that in your passport you have to show your wife's name if you are married. I told them how can I do that since I have filed with my current passport number and if that changes then I will be in trouble. then I went to passport department head and he said ok to TCS guy to do it. but again the TCS guys told to refill the form showing that you are single and then submit it. I went at 9.30 in morning and my work finished at 5 PM in evening. they made me rush from counter A to B several times and finally 1 hour at counter C. and they told to collect PCC next day. In chennai my friend got it in 2 hours but in UP state its Hell.
> you guys better get your PCC done and if possible get your wife name added in your passport or fill the form as unmarried.
> getting PCC from the passport office from where you got your passport is very easy. Otherwise you have to run several times and bribe the Fcuking cops.
> lane:lane::ranger:


I haven't add in my spouse name in passport. Without adding is it hard to get pcc?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Nothingtolose said:


> Good observation buddy. I am a bit worried abt it. I m applying for Account, but on the last day of Feb. I don't know why those accountants of Dec and Jan still stay in the list w/o any feedback. ;(


I guess those guys does not have full assessment, i.e., all accountant need their IELTS 7.0 in each band on academic module unless they have a professional year with ielts 6.0. No one can apply PR with conditional assessment as an accountant.


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> I guess those guys does not have full assessment, i.e., all accountant need their IELTS 7.0 in each band on academic module unless they have a professional year with ielts 6.0. No one can apply PR with conditional assessment as an accountant.



But then if they do not have full assessment then how come they send their application and apply to NSW for nomination?

Anyways I guess based on the SOL list of NSW on their website, accountant is still there and even DIAC occupation ceiling has lot of accountant positions left...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> I haven't add in my spouse name in passport. Without adding is it hard to get pcc?


See if your passport doesn't have your spouse name then in pcc also don't mention that you are married. Because these idiotic country laws will give you trouble. If your passport says you are single then in pcc also mention single. You will get pcc easily. So take it easy.
lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

hi all,
can u also help me for choosing rite ANZSCO code?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> See if your passport doesn't have your spouse name then in pcc also don't mention that you are married. Because these idiotic country laws will give you trouble. If your passport says you are single then in pcc also mention single. You will get pcc easily. So take it easy.
> lane:lane::ranger:


Thanks mate


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> But then if they do not have full assessment then how come they send their application and apply to NSW for nomination?
> 
> Anyways I guess based on the SOL list of NSW on their website, accountant is still there and even DIAC occupation ceiling has lot of accountant positions left...


I have no idea how they are doing and am really want to know. I know nsw requirement is ielts 6.0 but they also asked for degree assessment. And to get the full assessment from assessment body, you have to have the ielts 7.0, isn't it?


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> guys i will suggest you to go to your passport address PSK. E.g. if your passport is from punjab then go to punjab passport seva kendra for your PSK. you will get it immediately. In my case I had to go to my native place PSK and those TCS sons of bit*hes told that in your passport you have to show your wife's name if you are married. I told them how can I do that since I have filed with my current passport number and if that changes then I will be in trouble. then I went to passport department head and he said ok to TCS guy to do it. but again the TCS guys told to refill the form showing that you are single and then submit it. I went at 9.30 in morning and my work finished at 5 PM in evening. they made me rush from counter A to B several times and finally 1 hour at counter C. and they told to collect PCC next day. In chennai my friend got it in 2 hours but in UP state its Hell.
> you guys better get your PCC done and if possible get your wife name added in your passport or fill the form as unmarried.
> getting PCC from the passport office from where you got your passport is very easy. Otherwise you have to run several times and bribe the Fcuking cops.
> lane:lane::ranger:



Thanks Gaurav that would help a lot..... I already have my wife's name on my passport...and her passport also contains my name......One last thing .. I am the primary applicant ......do I have to get PCC for my wife as well?


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

By the way in case someone gets rejected for NSW nomination then do they give rejection letter or they just reply that ur application is incomplete and so not accepted?

Please share your thoughts if anyone knows about this or have any idea on it


Thanks


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> By the way in case someone gets rejected for NSW nomination then do they give rejection letter or they just reply that ur application is incomplete and so not accepted?
> 
> Please share your thoughts if anyone knows about this or have any idea on it
> 
> ...


By god's grace there are no rejections so far,
So no one has any idea about it.


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> I have no idea how they are doing and am really want to know. I know nsw requirement is ielts 6.0 but they also asked for degree assessment. And to get the full assessment from assessment body, you have to have the ielts 7.0, isn't it?


Our degree will also be able to assess if we have PY certificate w/o achieving Ielts 7


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

Nothingtolose said:


> Our degree will also be able to assess if we have PY certificate w/o achieving Ielts 7


What do you mean by that? Can you please explain what you want to say here?

Thanks


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

a2z123 said:


> What do you mean by that? Can you please explain what you want to say here?
> 
> Thanks


Accountant students need either ielts 7 each or Professional Year plus ielts 6 each to get an uncondional skill assessment.

Unfortunately, Professional Year is just for Engineering, IT or Accountant stundents.If you are in a degree of others and your skill assessment association requires ielt 7 each, then you get no choice and have to get 7 each to get the full skill assessment.

To apply for NSW SS, you MUST have full skill assessment


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Jyotsna Soni said:


> hi all,
> can u also help me for choosing rite ANZSCO code?


What problems are you facing?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> Lets hope there should be some ceiling left for programmers out of 258 to cover the Feb. Monday 20th of May is very crucial for Feb applicants. Based on their pace, they already have cover Jan within 5-6 working days. So I am guessing a week for Feb, one week for March and April would be enough.
> 
> Say, YES


*I would love if it really happens*, but I hardly hope any ceiling (2613) would be left by the time NSW opens the office on Monday. Because, from Sunday midnight itself Skillselect starts issuing 189 visas for the eligible applicants. Being a Feb 7th applicant I am also a bit curious to know what happens. Even if the ceiling reaches, I won't be disappointed as July is not far.

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Friends , I need to get my PCC done , My passport address is that of Punjab...but I Live in Delhi
> coz of my Job. The address on my ACS letter is that of Delhi..Could you please advise?


That would not be an issue I guess.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello. I am from Qatar. Is there a way to know that NSW has encashed the demand draft from my bank in Qatar.

Thanks.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Hello. I am from Qatar. Is there a way to know that NSW has encashed the demand draft from my bank in Qatar.
> 
> Thanks.


In 90% of the cases we have seen the amount has been encashed after the decision has bee granted!!


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> Accountant students need either ielts 7 each or Professional Year plus ielts 6 each to get an uncondional skill assessment.
> 
> Unfortunately, Professional Year is just for Engineering, IT or Accountant stundents.If you are in a degree of others and your skill assessment association requires ielt 7 each, then you get no choice and have to get 7 each to get the full skill assessment.
> 
> To apply for NSW SS, you MUST have full skill assessment


Cheers Cctt123


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> In 90% of the cases we have seen the amount has been encashed after the decision has bee granted!!


Well in my case money order have been encashed but decision is yet to come....so what do u think? I am bit worried, however I am feb applicant and they have just started feb applications....but how much time does it take once money order is encashed?

Also when did ur documents reached ? Ur timeline shows that it reached on 16/01 and still u haven't got decision? U r applying as accountant and I am also applying in that....so bit worried that why u didn't got any decision yet bcoz they have already processed January applications?let me know


Thanks


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

did the payment for the application.

on the https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app page, is there any way of knowing that a CO has been allotted to the visa application?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> Well in my case money order have been encashed but decision is yet to come....so what do u think? I am bit worried, however I am feb applicant and they have just started feb applications....but how much time does it take once money order is encashed?
> 
> Also when did ur documents reached ? Ur timeline shows that it reached on 16/01 and still u haven't got decision? U r applying as accountant and I am also applying in that....so bit worried that why u didn't got any decision yet bcoz they have already processed January applications?let me know
> 
> ...


I already got an approval on the 15th of january!! Just check the excel sheet. I have not updated my signature though and the remaining accountants you see on the excel sheet are not active members on the forum.


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> I already got an approval on the 15th of january!! Just check the excel sheet. I have not updated my signature though and the remaining accountants you see on the excel sheet are not active members on the forum.


But in your signature you have mentioned that you have IElTS general while for assessment they need academic and not general?

Thanks


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> But in your signature you have mentioned that you have IElTS general while for assessment they need academic and not general?
> 
> Thanks


As you have applied for as an accountant you must be aware that you need ielts Academic and 7 each in each module to get your positive assessment. 

I used academic for assessment purposes And general for state sponsorship and migration purposes.

My academic score is 9 listening , 8 reading , 7.5 speaking and 7 writing. I gave it one and a half yrs ago the academic one and general one was given 6 months ago so i used the latest one for state sponsorship.


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> As you have applied for as an accountant you must be aware that you need ielts Academic and 7 each in each module to get your positive assessment.
> 
> I used academic for assessment purposes And general for state sponsorship and migration purposes.
> 
> My academic score is 9 listening , 8 reading , 7.5 speaking and 7 writing. I gave it one and a half yrs ago the academic one and general one was given 6 months ago so i used the latest one for state sponsorship.



Hmmm that's really good....all the best for your future in NSW...


----------



## a2z123 (May 17, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> As you have applied for as an accountant you must be aware that you need ielts Academic and 7 each in each module to get your positive assessment.
> 
> I used academic for assessment purposes And general for state sponsorship and migration purposes.
> 
> My academic score is 9 listening , 8 reading , 7.5 speaking and 7 writing. I gave it one and a half yrs ago the academic one and general one was given 6 months ago so i used the latest one for state sponsorship.


But we can also apply for nomination and PR with academic one instead of general by getting the required bands?


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> Hmmm that's really good....all the best for your future in NSW...


Thanks and i already am in NSW since 11 months now


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys i had earlier received a mail frm nsw 
Which said that your application has been assessed
And your file no is 13/xyz ,your result and tax invoice will
Be mailed you.our processing time is upto16weeks
i think this is just an ack mail but what do they mean by
File is assessed?
Also what is the process to get indian and aus pcc
Done in nsw.
Thanks


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hey guys i had earlier received a mail frm nsw
> Which said that your application has been assessed
> And your file no is 13/xyz ,your result and tax invoice will
> Be mailed you.our processing time is upto16weeks
> ...


It means they have checked the documents u sent them and are finally looking at the documents and will give u the result. Australian PCC can be applied via the website of Australian Federal police $42 is the fees and would take about 10 days. Indian PCC check with other guys no idea!!


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

a2z123 said:


> But we can also apply for nomination and PR with academic one instead of general by getting the required bands?


I know that sir but my academic ielts was given in 2011 and general ielts in 2012 so i wanted to use the most recent one, as i was trying to achieve 8 each, couldnt do it in writing so that is why i used to most recent one.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys.
i have a very imp doubt please resolve.
in some other forum it has been mentioned that when applying for 190 visa , dependent spouse proof of functional English the ielts score should not be more than one year old is this true...


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys.
> i have a very imp doubt please resolve.
> in some other forum it has been mentioned that when applying for 190 visa , dependent spouse proof of functional English the ielts score should not be more than one year old is this true...


No. IELTS is valid for 2 years for anyone in the application


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> No. IELTS is valid for 2 years for anyone in the application[/QUOT
> hi
> thanks for your reply, i only reason i asked this cos i read a quote where the case officer has asked for the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone who may share the checklist for the documents needed for Visa Application after i get the NSW Approval??


----------



## Doctor NSW (May 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

after lodging the application, i.e. paying the fees, how much time does it takes for CO to be assigned? also, i received a message from skill-select that your EOI has been suspended.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> after lodging the application, i.e. paying the fees, how much time does it takes for CO to be assigned? also, i received a message from skill-select that your EOI has been suspended.


Hi.
I think this is not the correct forum for this ques.
Try asking the same in forum i have mentioned in earlier post yest
. 
Any good news so far.....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news mates...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Feb 2 & 3 are weekends. So feb 4th applicants be ready for good news today


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*Feb week 2 & week 3 applicants will get their approval today. enjoy.*


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

No approval till now, pls if anyone get good news pls update sheet or share the same on forum


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> No approval till now, pls if anyone get good news pls update sheet or share the same on forum


G9 buddy. Today could be ur day. Can't wait to see ur good news


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

But I strongly feel 2613 code is gonna reach its ceiling today....


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

hey friends,

My docs reached on 1st Feb and I received an Ack on Apr5t saying ur file will be processed within 16 weeks from day docs are received i.e. 1st Feb now on 18th April I received an email from officer asking for VetAsses certificate, which immidiately we sent via email, I am curious to know if this event will affect the approval time. I am 1st Feb applicant and havent heard back anything yet... so wondering if this could be the reason.

Please help.

Thanks,
Jolin

NSW Docs received: 01.02.2013 | Ack. Recd.: 05.04.2013 |


----------



## Malik17 (May 15, 2013)

whizzard said:


> But I strongly feel 2613 code is gonna reach its ceiling today....


mine is 2613 and received docmr frances s 15march ackn 13th may with file number from mr Frances, hope I ll get mine ...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Malik17 said:


> mine is 2613 and received docmr frances s 15march ackn 13th may with file number from mr Frances, hope I ll get mine ...
> :fingerscrossed:


Malik..all the best to you and myself as mine reached on 8th Feb.


----------



## Malik17 (May 15, 2013)

Malik17 said:


> mine is 2613 and received docs 15march ackn 13th may with file number from mr Frances, hop:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:e I ll get mine ...
> :fingerscrossed:





Malik17 said:


> mine is 2613 and received docs 15march ackn 13th may with file number from mr Frances, hop:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:e I ll get mine ...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys what is happeing no approvals yet...


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

No Approvals yet... this is strange.. it was supposed to be Feb 1st week and no news yet... hope to hear some soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear mates pls check ur mail and update the sheet


----------



## anilga (May 20, 2013)

Dear All:

I'm 4th Feb applicant ( doc's recieved). I have just recieved Invite & approval. I dont have access to spreadsheet & hence could not update.

Details: Docs recieved : 4th Feb, Invite & SS approval : 20th May , Jobcode: Engineering Manager, 13321.

Thanks to each one you for your valuable inputs in the forum, which helped me understand the situation.

Thanks again,
Anil


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I'm a new member in this forum. I've sent my docs on 9th March and on 15th March I got an acknowledgement without file number and waiting period as 12 weeks. Its already more than 8 weeks now.
Seeing the current processing time it seems that it would exceed more than 12 weeks



ANZSO Code: Analyst Programmer


----------



## goodfortune (May 10, 2013)

Dear guys,

I have been a silent observer over the last 5 months on this website. I've just got my approval this morning and I cannot describe how happy I am at this moment. I am the first week Feb. I hope this info will help and contribute to this forum community as the predecessors who have got their approval did. I would like to thank you all the members of this forum.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

goodfortune said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I have been a silent observer over the last 5 months on this website. I've just got my approval this morning and I cannot describe how happy I am at this moment. I am the first week Feb. I hope this info will help and contribute to this forum community as the predecessors who have got their approval did. I would like to thank you all the members of this forum.


Congrats buddy !! Enjoy the moment .


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

anilga said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I'm 4th Feb applicant ( doc's recieved). I have just recieved Invite & approval. I dont have access to spreadsheet & hence could not update.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, congrats mate.

Below is the link to update spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

goodfortune said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I have been a silent observer over the last 5 months on this website. I've just got my approval this morning and I cannot describe how happy I am at this moment. I am the first week Feb. I hope this info will help and contribute to this forum community as the predecessors who have got their approval did. I would like to thank you all the members of this forum.


Hi mate,

Congrats n possible to share the timeline. When was the application received date . Also can help to update in spreadsheet n link is as below:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Until now 3 approvals

Not sure is 3rd true or someone mess up


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Until now 3 approvals
> 
> Not sure is 3rd true or someone mess up


Any 2613 approvals today?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear Mates pls update the sheet, also check ur mails


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

What is the count today?


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> What is the count today?


No 2613 today? :-( I am 1st Feb applicant and eagerly waiting....


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> No 2613 today? :-( I am 1st Feb applicant and eagerly waiting....


Hi Joy everyone is waiging on this forum & count for today is 3 but no 2613, may 2morrow u will get good news and as soon as u get the mail pls update the sheet and forum.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Gurpreeth, thanks mate. Sure ill update the sheet.


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Need Help on a query urgently,
i have submitted the documents for SS and my docs reached on 4th March and looking at the pace it seems like i should get a news in 10-15 days.

my wife has not appeared for IELTS now the first available date for IELTS is 22nd june.

at what state is it necessary to give IELTS for my wife is it before SS approval or before getting the PR grant ??

any information will be highly appreciated 

Regards,
Asher


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Need Help on a query urgently,
i have submitted the documents for SS and my docs reached on 4th March and looking at the pace it seems like i should get a news in 10-15 days.

my wife has not appeared for IELTS now the first available date for IELTS is 22nd june.

at what state is it necessary to give IELTS for my wife is it before SS approval or before getting the PR grant ??

any information will be highly appreciated 

Regards,
Asher

262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

asherasher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need Help on a query urgently,
> i have submitted the documents for SS and my docs reached on 4th March and looking at the pace it seems like i should get a news in 10-15 days.
> ...


After getting SS approval and invitation, when you apply for PR.


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Thanks a Ton


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

U r welcome


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

My docs reached on 7-Jan-2013, and I have not yet received any approval  Anybody else who did not received approval with same timelines?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

indian01 said:


> My docs reached on 7-Jan-2013, and I have not yet received any approval  Anybody else who did not received approval with same timelines?


Wakeup call


----------



## Manny486 (Apr 16, 2011)

indian01 said:


> My docs reached on 7-Jan-2013, and I have not yet received any approval  Anybody else who did not received approval with same timelines?


Hi Indian01,

I had also applied for SS for NSW on 2nd Nov 2012 and got the invitation from NSW on my EOI on 28th Feb 2013. I lodged the visa application with DIAC 5th Apr 2013. So you can get an idea like it took 4 months in my case to get NSW approval.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> After getting SS approval and invitation, when you apply for PR.


There is option there if it is hard or some how you are unable to submit your wife's Ielts you can pay the money..which will be one option and then when you come to Australia she will get some number of hours English language classes.......secondly you can apply for PR without submitting wife's IELTS but when you will be allocated case officer he will sake for one of ielts or pay money ...that time if you have ielts you can submit it.......I hope it helps you....


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

indian01 said:


> My docs reached on 7-Jan-2013, and I have not yet received any approval  Anybody else who did not received approval with same timelines?


Did you ring them.....if not do so.....


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi mates, good morning to all. Jus spoke to stephanie of nsw n for 2613 code ceiling has reached. They will put on hold n will start to process in July n not sure about the outcome. For other code within ceiling current processing is feb 7th to feb 10th. Pls check email for the approvals n good luck...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mates, good morning to all. Jus spoke to stephanie of nsw n for 2613 code ceiling has reached. They will put on hold n will start to process in July n not sure about the outcome. For other code within ceiling current processing is feb 7th to feb 10th. Pls check email for the approvals n good luck...


Hi mates, I know this is really bad news for 2613 peeps n am also affected in the ceiling. So we need to wait till July


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mates, good morning to all. Jus spoke to stephanie of nsw n for 2613 code ceiling has reached. They will put on hold n will start to process in July n not sure about the outcome. For other code within ceiling current processing is feb 7th to feb 10th. Pls check email for the approvals n good luck...


That is bad... atleast they could have done their part of processing our applications so that we could have started getting our invites in July. Now we can not be sure if they will change any rules for NSW. Better we start thinking of other alternatives to improve our points and not rely on Stephanie and her associates. Curse them for their laziness.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

whizzard said:


> That is bad... atleast they could have done their part of processing our applications so that we could have started getting our invites in July. Now we can not be sure if they will change any rules for NSW. Better we start thinking of other alternatives to improve our points and not rely on Stephanie and her associates. Curse them for their laziness.


Very ture


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys i see an approval yesterday for 14 feb applicant.
Is this true or smbdy is messing arnd.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any active members who have applied under financial investment advisor....??


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mates, good morning to all. Jus spoke to stephanie of nsw n for 2613 code ceiling has reached. They will put on hold n will start to process in July n not sure about the outcome. For other code within ceiling current processing is feb 7th to feb 10th. Pls check email for the approvals n good luck...


They are ginving contradicting answers. Earlier Stephanie told that they would process SS applications as usual even the ceiling reaches. Now they are saying they would put on hold. Very bad. By the way, did DIAC update the site to show that the ceiling for 2613 is reached?

All the best to other guys. Cheers...............


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Sankar said:


> They are ginving contradicting answers. Earlier Stephanie told that they would process SS applications as usual even the ceiling reaches. Now they are saying they would put on hold. Very bad. By the way, did DIAC update the site to show that the ceiling for 2613 is reached?
> 
> All the best to other guys. Cheers...............


No updates on diac site yet


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

whizzard said:


> No updates on diac site yet


And now cant even assume our fate in July.. they might and might not consider us next time... wastage of money time and patience. I would have attempted my ielts to score 7 instead of waiting foe these guys...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> No updates on diac site yet


*(2613)*
Strange thing is, most people didn't even get 189 invite also though they are eligible. Only who have 70 points and above got invitations. Did they really finish all 300 in the last invitation round?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Guys, be patience. We did not receive any official notification and we just cannot assume & blame for something for nothing.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Guys, be patience. We did not receive any official notification and we just cannot assume & blame for something for nothing.


That was a second thought mate but couldn't control.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> And now cant even assume our fate in July.. they might and might not consider us next time... wastage of money time and patience. I would have attempted my ielts to score 7 instead of waiting foe these guys...


True. We should have tried to score 7 in IELTS, but again that's a stressful process. Lets hope for the best. Cheer up........


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> Guys, be patience. We did not receive any official notification and we just cannot assume & blame for something for nothing.


That's true. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Lets wait at least this week and we may know the outcome of our patience.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Possible anyone can call them n confirm...


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

By calling them we may get only ambiguous information because it won't be official but an opinion. So I guess we should wait for the Skillselect report to see the ceiling and SS progress from our spread sheet.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*if you see the System Administrator ceiling(262 out of 2400 filled only) and number applicants in spread sheet, they are not even getting getting their approvals! My question is, why? There is something wrong. *


----------



## Dr.Oz (Feb 25, 2013)

hi cctt123, looks like you got CO allocated just in a week of filing 190, any progress? all the very best


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

What are the chances of 2613 in july list.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

I guess all codes of 2613 will be listed again, if it is not on the SOL list 1, then SOL list 2. Chances are 99%


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> if you see the System Administrator ceiling(262 out of 2400 filled only) and number applicants in spread sheet, they are not even getting getting their approvals! My question is, why? There is something wrong.


Hi

IT or non-IT why have they slowed down even i dnt understand....


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

I have the same Q?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

As SS depends on the DIAC ceiling, they must wait for latest ceiling update which is 20th of May. They did not update it yet. So as soon as they update it, SS will start their work. I think it makes sense now to me.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> As SS depends on the DIAC ceiling, they must wait for latest ceiling update which is 20th of May. They did not update it yet. So as soon as they update it, SS will start their work. I think it makes sense now to me.


This makes sense to me.....good on you.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

1 approval in sheet but no 2613


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

I see one approval today in sheet...


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be Patient Guys .... All the Applications(ANZSCO 2613) that were received on or before Aprill 11 should be processed normally...As per my understanding States have their own Quota as well... and our wait will not get wasted .... NSW guys has worked very hard in the past and are committed to welcome more and more skilled people to NSW... 

Moreover , NSW only stopped accepting the application after 11 April...That is when they had enough of applications to meet their own quota for 2012-2013... 

Good Luck for your approvals in Advance!


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Be Patient Guys .... All the Applications(ANZSCO 2613) that were received on or before Aprill 11 should be processed normally...As per my understanding States have their own Quota as well... and our wait will not get wasted .... NSW guys has worked very hard in the past and are committed to welcome more and more skilled people to NSW...
> 
> Moreover , NSW only stopped accepting the application after 11 April...That is when they had enough of applications to meet their own quota for 2012-2013...
> 
> Good Luck for your approvals in Advance!


Can you explain the shortage of approvals in last 2-3 days...


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Be Patient Guys .... All the Applications(ANZSCO 2613) that were received on or before Aprill 11 should be processed normally...As per my understanding States have their own Quota as well... and our wait will not get wasted .... NSW guys has worked very hard in the past and are committed to welcome more and more skilled people to NSW...
> 
> Moreover , NSW only stopped accepting the application after 11 April...That is when they had enough of applications to meet their own quota for 2012-2013...
> 
> Good Luck for your approvals in Advance!


There is no quota for SS for themselves but they might have specific target how many application they can process & invite. This is based on the following reference.

"For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling."

You can find this quote on here by clicking on Reports/Occupation Ceiling "http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/"


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Be Patient Guys .... All the Applications(ANZSCO 2613) that were received on or before Aprill 11 should be processed normally...As per my understanding States have their own Quota as well... and our wait will not get wasted .... NSW guys has worked very hard in the past and are committed to welcome more and more skilled people to NSW...
> 
> Moreover , NSW only stopped accepting the application after 11 April...That is when they had enough of applications to meet their own quota for 2012-2013...
> 
> Good Luck for your approvals in Advance!




Jerry!

how right and meaningful you sound man!!! really appreciate the insight you shared.... giving peace to lot of restless minds like me. 

THANK YOU!

Jolin


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

One more approval today. Financial advisor....


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> There is no quota for SS for themselves but they might have specific target how many application they can process & invite. This is based on the following reference.
> 
> "For the state and territory nominated visas, a state or territory will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling."
> 
> You can find this quote on here by clicking on Reports/Occupation Ceiling "http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/"


You are right Andy... Thanks for the information


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

So strange 2621 also stuck . Not sure what is goons on


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Sankar said:


> *(2613)*
> Strange thing is, most people didn't even get 189 invite also though they are eligible. Only who have 70 points and above got invitations. Did they really finish all 300 in the last invitation round?


so is it something like, when you have 60 points you meet eligibility criteria, but they will only consider 60point ppl when there is no availability of ppl who has more than 60?

or

Would they consider us depends on first come first select basis?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> so is it something like, when you have 60 points you meet eligibility criteria, but they will only consider 60point ppl when there is no availability of ppl who has more than 60?
> 
> or
> 
> Would they consider us depends on first come first select basis?



Yes, they prioritize applicants based on points, higher points come first then the lower. However, for the same point applicants they consider first come first serve model.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Any active members who have applied under financial investment advisor....??


Yup I have. There are a few on the sheet I think


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> So strange 2621 also stuck . Not sure what is goons on



Have you got any info about 2621 ?? 

JUSY FYI - I called NSW today and they said they are processing Feb 2nd week applications and System Administrator not reached ceiling.


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

*hi*

hi,
any pointers to check the current status of the occupation ceiling

regards


----------



## hunganh07 (Mar 29, 2012)

I got QLD sponsorship, I withdrew my NSW application . How long will it take to get a CO? I cant wait to have a visa


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

hunganh07 said:


> I got QLD sponsorship, I withdrew my NSW application . How long will it take to get a CO? I cant wait to have a visa


Anzo code plz?  smart move


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Cmon people keep checking ur mails and start the good news...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Yup I have. There are a few on the sheet I think


Hey robert

We have similer timelines as well.
When are u expecting the good news.


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys i am silent participant of this forum. My guess is NSW is trying to complete all the other occupations who hasnt reach the ceiling yet. Atleast they will get invite in this fiscal year. Then they will go bk and start with 2613.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

ramanj said:


> Hey guys i am silent participant of this forum. My guess is NSW is trying to complete all the other occupations who hasnt reach the ceiling yet. Atleast they will get invite in this fiscal year. Then they will go bk and start with 2613.


Anyone any idea whether the same pending 2613 applications will be considered in july or will we need to do something extra?


----------



## mano.gm (Apr 13, 2013)

Any approval today


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Anyone any idea whether the same pending 2613 applications will be considered in july or will we need to do something extra?


_*I guess, it would be considered for 99% for sure. I suggest if you have enough time, you may wait and see. If not, you may try to find other way. To me, I have done my NAATI test this week and hopefully I will pass it because the exam was pretty easy for me. *_


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> I guess, it would be considered for 99% for sure. I suggest if you have enough time, you may wait and see. If not, you may try to find other way. To me, I have done my NAATI test this week and hopefully I will pass it because the exam was pretty easy for me.


Can you give me some more information about NAATi test please.


----------



## viki_sydney (May 22, 2013)

Guys, can anyone advise how do you get State Sponsorship?


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Hey robert
> 
> We have similer timelines as well.
> When are u expecting the good news.


Hey bro, no clue! I am hoping by the end of June at the latest. What about you?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hey bro, no clue! I am hoping by the end of June at the latest. What about you?


Even i am expecting by around 20th june. Hey are you planning to give RG146.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Even i am expecting by around 20th june. Hey are you planning to give RG146.


Haven't looked into it. Need to see which of my regulatory qualifications cross over. You?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Haven't looked into it. Need to see which of my regulatory qualifications cross over. You?


I might do some of them.i am doing masters here as well so some if them are covered.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hoping it'll be one of those "good to have" problems.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

I think DIAC will update the report of 20th May on this Friday, 24th May.


----------



## Maxxx (May 22, 2013)

Hey all,
I just got my confirmation letter from NSW.
My timeline is Docs reached 18.02 -> ACK 29.04 -> approval letter 22.05

All the best for everyone!
PS- update google doc if you want my info to be into it, I don't have access


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Maxxx said:


> Hey all,
> I just got my confirmation letter from NSW.
> My timeline is Docs reached 18.02 -> ACK 29.04 -> approval letter 22.05
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, btw Ur anzo code pl?


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just got my approval.

Docs reached 12 Feb, ACK 16 April, Approval Letter 22 May.. Will also update the sheet. ACS occupation: 2621


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

as59 said:


> I just got my approval.
> 
> Docs reached 12 Feb, ACK 16 April, Approval Letter 22 May.. Will also update the sheet. ACS occupation: 2621


do you receive invitation from DIAC?


----------



## Maxxx (May 22, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Congrats mate, btw Ur anzo code pl?


Thanks
it's Sytem admin
Didn't get EOI invite yet


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

ningbo said:


> do you receive invitation from DIAC?


Not yet. Is there a problem with EOI invite?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

as59 said:


> Not yet. Is there a problem with EOI invite?


I dont know...

dont know the mechanism the invitation made, because 189 is sent automatically ...

dont know 190 is sent mannually

anybody to comment?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Can you give me some more information about NAATi test please.


Andy are you also in 2613 code and what is the benefit of naati for is?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Yes, Analyst Programmer. NAATI will give u extra 5 points.


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just received the invitation from EOI.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

as59 said:


> Just received the invitation from EOI.


Cons


when did you receive the nominations?


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

as59 said:


> Just received the invitation from EOI.


do u think the invitation is sent out mannually or automatically?

by DIAC or NSW GOV?


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

ningbo said:


> Cons
> 
> 
> when did you receive the nominations?


I got SS today



ningbo said:


> do u think the invitation is sent out mannually or automatically?
> 
> by DIAC or NSW GOV?


I guess, It is triggered by NSW on skillselect website and sent manually.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

as59 said:


> I got SS today
> 
> 
> 
> I guess, It is triggered by NSW on skillselect website and sent manually.


Admire, why WA is so slowly..

I received on Monday and no news thus far....


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Dear all. 

18 Feb ---> 28 Apr --> 22 May

thanks to the updates which kept me informed and motivated. still a long way to go.

anyone has any idea what the checklist is? and how to speed up the process as the fee as getting higher by July.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Dear all.
> 
> 18 Feb ---> 28 Apr --> 22 May
> 
> ...


Congrats.
Can you please update the excel sheet. What occupation?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Congrats.
> Can you please update the excel sheet. What occupation?


i was updating and suddenly my name is gone. i will try again
by the way it university lecturer. easy to find .... if u may i dont mind


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

ningbo said:


> I dont know...
> 
> dont know the mechanism the invitation made, because 189 is sent automatically ...
> 
> ...



Congratulations ningbo :clap2:
You will receive the invitation from skill select by EOB or max tomorrow


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

4 approvals today ...good goin


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> 4 approvals today ...good goin


Not for 2613


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone answer me with my query.

whats the checklist for after the approval


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone is playing with sheet, pls dont do that...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

What the hell is hapnd to the sheet..can somebody please correct it...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Requesting everybody, if anyone can 
Rectify the sheet to its previous version. Plz dnt fool around with the 
Sheet guys.


----------



## mano.gm (Apr 13, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Requesting everybody, if anyone can
> Rectify the sheet to its previous version. Plz dnt fool around with the
> Sheet guys.


Please update the sheet guys to their original version it is an humble and kind request.


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

most of the records have become duplicated


----------



## Malik17 (May 15, 2013)

must be someone computer illiterate


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Is there any person who haven't got invitation but have received approval on 16th May or before?

Raj


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Has anyone spoken with the NSW guys about ANZSCO 2613 ? what do they say about the pending application as people who applied under 2613 code are currently not getting approval.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Has anyone spoken with the NSW guys about ANZSCO 2613 ? what do they say about the pending application as people who applied under 2613 code are currently not getting approval.


Hi mate,

S, quota has reached n will reset in July. But not sure of the outcome date. We need to wait n c. One more news I heard is they are going to increase PR processing fees n will be able know in July.

So lets wait n hope for positive


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Please try to update your *Signature *and it will minimize unnecessary clarifications like code, ACS date, SS submit,SS approval dates. Basically time lines.

I saw there are number of conversion going here and there for asking code and time lines and so on. It is wasting time. I hope everyone in this forum busy with time.

This is the way that setting the *SIGNATURE *if you guys don't know. 

1. Click on the your user name ( it is in left top corner)
2. Then you can see a link called " Customize Profile". Click it ( if u cant find just use windows CLRL + F command (

3. Then u can see link called " Set /Edit Signature" in left side menu.
4. Now u are can insert what ever you want as a signature 

It is simple . But It save your time lotttssss.. Not only your time. but also everyone. 

Cheers..

Sun


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> S, quota has reached n will reset in July. But not sure of the outcome date. We need to wait n c. One more news I heard is they are going to increase PR processing fees n will be able know in July.
> 
> So lets wait n hope for positive


From where u have got this news


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

NSW has published an update on their site. Please check the following notice on their site. NSW has also sent email to the applicants.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Notice
2012-13 applications
under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa​Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.

NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi,

Is there any person who haven't got invitation but have received approval on 16th May or before?or it is only me 

Raj


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Skillsekect 20 May result has been published & no 2613 left.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

5 approvals yest.... anyone today..plz keep checking emails....


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

does anybody got nomination from gov but not receive invitation? is there a possible. My occupation there are lots of quota left....


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Skillsekect 20 May result has been published & no 2613 left.


Hi!
can you please share the link of the webpage


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please try to update your *Signature *and it will minimize unnecessary clarifications like code, ACS date, SS submit,SS approval dates. Basically time lines.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.. it was really helpful


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

korg said:


> Hi!
> can you please share the link of the webpage


SkillSelect

Then, click on Reports--> Occupation Ceilings 
Reports-->SkillSelect Invitation Round 20 May 2013 Results


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

any approval today?


----------



## sachindev (Apr 11, 2013)

Friends,

I have got Nominatio Approval mail from NSW.

Systems Administrator 
ACS Applied - 26 Dev 12 , Positive Results - 19 Feb 2013
SS Docs Reached - 26 Feb 12
SS Ack - 28 April 2013
SS Approval - 23 May 13


Best wishes for all of you


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

Dear,

you are so late. This notice was published on April second week.





jerry9 said:


> NSW has published an update on their site. Please check the following notice on their site. NSW has also sent email to the applicants.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi guys, I just received an Email from Nsw ss, seems this guy is my case officer,

From malcolm.fernance:

This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is currently up to 16 weeks. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

Your application has been assessed, and your File Number is 13/2XXX.

Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you upon approval


Is this an another ACK???


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

leeyi said:


> Hi guys, I just received an Email from Nsw ss, seems this guy is my case officer,
> 
> From malcolm.fernance:
> 
> ...


i think so


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all, on Monday i.e 20th May I applied for Visa, paid free all the visa formalities completed.

Can any body tell me what will be the next step. In how many day will it take to get visa?


----------



## Maxxx (May 22, 2013)

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any person who haven't got invitation but have received approval on 16th May or before?or it is only me
> 
> Raj


Raj,
I got my approval letter yesterday 22.05, but still no any invite. If nothing happens tomorrow I'll write them. I guess you sould also ask them what is going on, as 3 days after approval left.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Maxxx said:


> Raj,
> I got my approval letter yesterday 22.05, but still no any invite. If nothing happens tomorrow I'll write them. I guess you sould also ask them what is going on, as 3 days after approval left.[/QUOTE
> 
> You can call them after 3 days


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any more approvals today....
Todays count is 2 till now.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hi friends

I applied for State Nomination of 26 th March. Got acknowledgment letter on 27th, and it was without reference number. My profession is accountant.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi peeps, 

Got reply from nsw with file number.
Application has been assessed and is awaiting approval.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello All,

Due to new rules I am forced to apply for NSW SS. Can anyone tell me if there is additional documentation required for NSW SS. Are there any extra fees apart from the ones which are set to increase in July 2013?

Thanks


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Due to new rules I am forced to apply for NSW SS. Can anyone tell me if there is additional documentation required for NSW SS. Are there any extra fees apart from the ones which are set to increase in July 2013?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bokya,

You can just send the application to NSW SS now. But they will start opening your files after July 2013 only.
Check this link for more information.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

NSW Nomination charges are $330.

Cheers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey V2S4R,
Thanks for you quick reply. Are you saying that there is an additional charge of $330 for SS. What kind of NSW DOC you received (as I can see in your signature)?
So once I get my assessment I should submit EOI for NSW SS and they will consider it on 1st July is that what you want to say?
Just asking for confirmation.

Thanks.


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Got reply from nsw with file number.
> Application has been assessed and is awaiting approval.


Hi dude, 

what is the day of your docements receiving by NSW ss?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Bokya said:


> Hey V2S4R,
> Thanks for you quick reply. Are you saying that there is an additional charge of $330 for SS. What kind of NSW DOC you received (as I can see in your signature)?
> So once I get my assessment I should submit EOI for NSW SS and they will consider it on 1st July is that what you want to say?
> Just asking for confirmation.
> ...


Hi 
Please go through that link and the site for more information.
NSW Doc received means that my documents for NSW SS has been received by them at their office. You have to apply to NSW nomination with certain set of documents that are mentioned in the document checklist.
Please go through their site tharouly to get more idea about this NSW SS.

Cheers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

The site say no new NSW SS. I can't get more info. hence asking if anyone is aware of the document checklist?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

leeyi said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> what is the day of your docements receiving by NSW ss?


20th feb. 

Recd email without ACK on April 22nd


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Bokya said:


> The site say no new NSW SS. I can't get more info. hence asking if anyone is aware of the document checklist?


Follow this link for your documents.

Resources and forms - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can I get some more information on whether I need to submit forms for NSW SS when I file EOI and how to submit these forms, by courier or by email same as submitted all documents for ACS?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Somebody has again messed around with excel sheet....plz dont do that.
Requesting anybody to rectify it again.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

What is in this excel sheet? where can I access that?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, on Monday i.e 20th May I applied for Visa, paid free all the visa formalities completed.
> 
> Can any body tell me what will be the next step. In how many day will it take to get visa?


Hey dude, I also filed my Visa today. I expect a Case Officer in 2 Weeks and I have already procured my PCC and my Wife will get her PCC next week so everything is good. Only medical will remain. as per current trend, we should get visa within a month.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

Bokya said:


> What is in this excel sheet? where can I access that?


State sponsorship secrets and tips !!!


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

Then, click on Reports--> Occupation Ceilings 
Reports-->SkillSelect Invitation Round 20 May 2013 Results[/quote]

Thanks a lot Andy 

regards


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Bokya said:


> The site say no new NSW SS. I can't get more info. hence asking if anyone is aware of the document checklist?


hey Buddy,
There are some documents u need to send to NSW.
if you need just send me ur email adress. I will send them

Cheers..


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got an email from Stephanie Potell saying:
Currently the ceiling for your occupation has been reached and we are unable to nominate additional applicants. However, we are holding on to all files under the 2613 ANZSCO code till the new financial year in July. Please note that as we cannot guarantee nomination in July, we are unable to issue an outcome regarding your application at this point in time. Within the next month we will be in contact with further information.*Regards*Stephanie Potell*

Worried about the outcome in July too.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

whizzard said:


> Just got an email from Stephanie Potell saying:
> Currently the ceiling for your occupation has been reached and we are unable to nominate additional applicants. However, we are holding on to all files under the 2613 ANZSCO code till the new financial year in July. Please note that as we cannot guarantee nomination in July, we are unable to issue an outcome regarding your application at this point in time. Within the next month we will be in contact with further information.*Regards*Stephanie Potell*
> 
> Worried about the outcome in July too.


Really Disappointing to many who are in 2613 code.
Best of luck for the July 13 round to everybody whos applications are with NSW SS at the moment and stuck due to the ceiling reached.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi mates

Now since NSW is not taking a guarantee that they would surely give an outcome in July, what do you think I should do:
1. Appear for IELTS to get 7 all
2. I have my ACS done last Nov showing 7 yrs 1 month as exp. Should I apply for 189 in Sept when my exp. Becomes 8 years without redoing ACS as my employer is same as shown in ACS assessment? 
2. Appear for NAAti test although its a very expensive affairre.

Plz recommend.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi mates

Now since NSW is not taking a guarantee that they would surely give an outcome in July, what do you think I should do:
1. Appear for IELTS to get 7 all
2. I have my ACS done last Nov showing 7 yrs 1 month as exp. Should I apply for 189 in Sept when my exp. Becomes 8 years without redoing ACS as my employer is same as shown in ACS assessment? 
3. Appear for NAAti test although its a very expensive affairre.

Plz recommend.


----------



## TommyNo (May 23, 2013)

*need help!*

Hi Friends,

I need you guys help..
Its very complicated problem..

Before i explain the problem, here is my situation as below,

University Graduation(Accounting) - Aug 2011
Back to my country,Honkong - Aug 2011
Student VISA expired - Aug 2011
A job offer as Accountant in Australia - Sep 2011
Came back to Australia with Working holiday holder - Sep 2011
Working as an Accountant-Sep2011
GSM VISA submitted- Dec 2011
GSM VISA granted- July 2012

I did not know there was a job working period limitation in Working holiday VISA.
Thus, i has worked for more than 6months in one employer as working holiday VISA holder.

Meanwhile, i submitted working experience from Mar2012 to April2013 as one year when i sent subclass190 application in April with 60 points.

Can my subclass 190 VISA be granted after all? or.. do i have to cancel my application? I do not want to get my company worse because of my working condition breach.

Please advise me..


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

whizzard said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Now since NSW is not taking a guarantee that they would surely give an outcome in July, what do you think I should do:
> 1. Appear for IELTS to get 7 all
> ...


I guess, you must search for alternative arrangements when one way is not working. It is not required to assess your experience again, but need to provide the strong evidence from the point where the ACS provided your result letter. DIAC consider those documents and accept the points you claimed for your experience.
Best of luck for your IELTS and NAATI.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi mates, 


Jus spoke to Stephanie. Those who are all already accessed n awaiting approval will be contacted in july based on the file numbers. If DIAC reset the ceiling without any changes nsw will start sending approvals. Reason because SS is from DIAC n nsw will need to wait for DIAC to come with ceiling & requirements.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any approvals..guys please update the excel or post in forum


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Now since NSW is not taking a guarantee that they would surely give an outcome in July, what do you think I should do:
> 1. Appear for IELTS to get 7 all
> ...


Friend,

In my openion 2nd option is easy, but *you need your experience to be reassessed.* One of my friends, succeeded in that way. But as you have plenty of time, you can try other options as well.

Cheers...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> 
> Jus spoke to Stephanie. Those who are all already accessed n awaiting approval will be contacted in july based on the file numbers. If DIAC reset the ceiling without any changes nsw will start sending approvals. Reason because SS is from DIAC n nsw will need to wait for DIAC to come with ceiling & requirements.


Ram,

Thanks for the update. Hopefully we all will get approvals in July 1st week.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Just got an email from Stephanie Potell saying:
> Currently the ceiling for your occupation has been reached and we are unable to nominate additional applicants. However, we are holding on to all files under the 2613 ANZSCO code till the new financial year in July. Please note that as we cannot guarantee nomination in July, we are unable to issue an outcome regarding your application at this point in time. Within the next month we will be in contact with further information.*Regards*Stephanie Potell*
> 
> Worried about the outcome in July too.


Are they sending these kind of mails to all? I didn't receive any mail so far.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Can I get some more information on whether I need to submit forms for NSW SS when I file EOI and how to submit these forms, by courier or by email same as submitted all documents for ACS?


NSW is not accepting any new SS applications for this fiscal year. Try checking their site in July for the updated information. And, yes you need to courier all the certified documents to NSW.


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Just got an email and got SS from NSW.

I wish Good luck to everyone

262113 (6+ years Exp) IELTS: 6.5 , Docs reached 4th Mar. Ack received without reference # : 29th April : SS Approved


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

asherasher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got an email and got SS from NSW.
> 
> ...


Nice to see this kind of mails.
Congratulations and best of luck for your next process.
According to your application approval, NSW is processing the applications from 1st week of March 2013. Hope to get mine in a week or 2 as per the current trends.

Cheers


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

asherasher said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got an email and got SS from NSW.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Just got an email from Stephanie Potell saying:
> Currently the ceiling for your occupation has been reached and we are unable to nominate additional applicants. However, we are holding on to all files under the 2613 ANZSCO code till the new financial year in July. Please note that as we cannot guarantee nomination in July, we are unable to issue an outcome regarding your application at this point in time. Within the next month we will be in contact with further information.*Regards*Stephanie Potell*
> 
> Worried about the outcome in July too.


This is a matter of concern.. hope that Jul-2013 brings some good news for all 2613 applicants


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

whizzard said:


> Hi mates
> 
> Now since NSW is not taking a guarantee that they would surely give an outcome in July, what do you think I should do:
> 1. Appear for IELTS to get 7 all
> ...


If your experience is ongoing with the recent ACS assessment, no need of assessing again. You just need to show an updated HR /Employment letter for getting additional experience. However if you have changed the employer after ACS assessment , you need to reassess. 

This I have confirmed with NSW team and also with DIAC.

I was in the same boat and got SS .


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

ashababy said:


> If your experience is ongoing with the recent ACS assessment, no need of assessing again. You just need to show an updated HR /Employment letter for getting additional experience. However if you have changed the employer after ACS assessment , you need to reassess.
> 
> This I have confirmed with NSW team and also with DIAC.
> 
> I was in the same boat and got SS .


Hi,

This is interesting and I'm in the same boat as I changed my employer after my last ACS assessment with same job title/role.
Is it required for me to go for re-assessment from ACS?

Cheers


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

TommyNo said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need you guys help..
> Its very complicated problem..
> ...


tommy first you should consult an immigration lawyer.
secondly since you have broken an australian law 99% chances are they will deny visa and deport you. we are responsible for our own actions. Before visiting a country , one should read all terms and conditions associated with his visa before starting to enjoy australia. since you have broken a law, please contact immediately an immigration lawyer to get the best possible advise. I hope I am wrong. Good luck.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## ashababy (Aug 7, 2011)

V2S4R said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is interesting and I'm in the same boat as I changed my employer after my last ACS assessment with same job title/role.
> Is it required for me to go for re-assessment from ACS?
> ...


Yes. You have to assess again, if you need the add the latest experience.
Else they will consider whatever they have mentioned in the ACS letter. You can't claim experience for your recent employment


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

ashababy said:


> Yes. You have to assess again, if you need the add the latest experience.
> Else they will consider whatever they have mentioned in the ACS letter. You can't claim experience for your recent employment


You mean re-assess the same application with ACS or fresh assessment?


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

There is been only one approval today....I am march 11 th applicant and ...I have no idea when will I get mine ...I am registered nurse


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> There is been only one approval today....I am march 11 th applicant and ...I have no idea when will I get mine ...I am registered nurse


No one does! I am similar timing to you, let's hope in the next few weeks!


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> There is been only one approval today....I am march 11 th applicant and ...I have no idea when will I get mine ...I am registered nurse


I am 15th march applicant.. Really have no idea why have they slowed down specially when 2613 applicants need not be processed.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sydneydreams said:


> I am 15th march applicant.. Really have no idea why have they slowed down specially when 2613 applicants need not be processed.


Probably, they were sorting out the application and moving the 2613 into separate section. Thus, they can speed up the remaining applications from next week.

Hope to get the results by next week for all March Applicants.


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

I m 28 Feb applicant and haven't received any email until now from the state. So disappointed but still keep my fingers crossed


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Probably, they were sorting out the application and moving the 2613 into separate section. Thus, they can speed up the remaining applications from next week.
> 
> Hope to get the results by next week for all March Applicants.


I like the optimism!


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

I am the 28 Mar applicant of the code 1331, hoping I can get positive outcome in next few weeks as well


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

leeyi said:


> I am the 28 Mar applicant of the code 1331, hoping I can get positive outcome in next few weeks as well


BTW, for those 2613 applicants who did not add points through taking NATTI exam, I personally suggest that NATTI will be an extremely useful and convenient method that can give another 5 points so that you can apply PR by getting 189 invitation.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

I have seen many accountants in the excel sheet who have aaplied IELTS less than 7. However you need 7 each to get the skills assessment, and then apply state nomination. Can someone clarify this plz? Thx


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

wifi said:


> I have seen many accountants in the excel sheet who have aaplied IELTS less than 7. However you need 7 each to get the skills assessment, and then apply state nomination. Can someone clarify this plz? Thx


If u take a professional year, it will give u another 5 points as well as a full skill assessment with only IELTS 6


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

leeyi said:


> If u take a professional year, it will give u another 5 points as well as a full skill assessment with only IELTS 6


Ohk great, thanks


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

leeyi said:


> BTW, for those 2613 applicants who did not add points through taking NATTI exam, I personally suggest that NATTI will be an extremely useful and convenient method that can give another 5 points so that you can apply PR by getting 189 invitation.


No invitaion will be given for 2613 under subclass 489,189,190.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

*HR wont give employment letter!*



ashababy said:


> If your experience is ongoing with the recent ACS assessment, no need of assessing again. You just need to show an updated HR /Employment letter for getting additional experience. However if you have changed the employer after ACS assessment , you need to reassess.
> 
> This I have confirmed with NSW team and also with DIAC.
> 
> I was in the same boat and got SS .


Thanks asha - but my comapny RBS will not give an employment letter. They give such letters only when an employee has left the organization. During ACS also, I had given a self declaration and a team lead's reference letter taking him into confidence. Do you think that a similar declaration from the team lead will work?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Thanks asha - but my comapny RBS will not give an employment letter. They give such letters only when an employee has left the organization. During ACS also, I had given a self declaration and a team lead's reference letter taking him into confidence. Do you think that a similar declaration from the team lead will work?


yes there is a format of declaration letter in which you can take managers signature but such documents are thoroughly checked by NSW . so if u lie then u will be in trouble.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> yes there is a format of declaration letter in which you can take managers signature but such documents are thoroughly checked by NSW . so if u lie then u will be in trouble.
> lane:lane:lane::ranger:


No point of lying but still I will just be taking the team leader into confidence without informing the company HR or the senior managers. Hope that wont be any issue?


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

I got the NSW approval on 21st may but my passport has expired ?
can I apply with my expired passport? or should I wait and apply with my new passport in the month of July?
the NSW letter mentions that the one must apply within 3 months of receiving the sponsorship but the EOI system mentions within 2 months?
PLEASE ADVICE


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

pnk said:


> I got the NSW approval on 21st may but my passport has expired ?
> can I apply with my expired passport? or should I wait and apply with my new passport in the month of July?
> the NSW letter mentions that the one must apply within 3 months of receiving the sponsorship but the EOI system mentions within 2 months?
> PLEASE ADVICE


oh boy you should have thought of it before. contact your consultant because your passport number will change in new passport and your EOI will have your old passport number. so your consultant will tell you how to handle this situation. AND you have to file within 2 months with renewed passport otherwise SS will expire. this is tricky situation so be careful with your moves.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

2613 applicants,

SOL for 2013 will be released in 2nd week of June. So pls check DIAC website to get updates on the ceiling limit. 

Cheers


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> 2613 applicants,
> 
> SOL for 2013 will be released in 2nd week of June. So pls check DIAC website to get updates on the ceiling limit.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the useful info Ram.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> oh boy you should have thought of it before. contact your consultant because your passport number will change in new passport and your EOI will have your old passport number. so your consultant will tell you how to handle this situation. AND you have to file within 2 months with renewed passport otherwise SS will expire. this is tricky situation so be careful with your moves.
> lane:lane:lane::ranger:


Gaurav you must get the new PP as the visa is not stamped on passport expiring in 6 months. yours is already expired so there is no way you will get approval for it.

better put some extra money and get a new one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Any approvals today plz update info..if you get one I am 11th march applicant hoping to get mine today or tomorrow. ..


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rn2012 said:


> Any approvals today plz update info..if you get one I am 11th march applicant hoping to get mine today or tomorrow. ..


Same here, applied on 18th March.:focus:


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

I've just got my approval buddies... Yayy... Buddha bless me. Tks for your all support. Good luck to all who are waiting for approvals


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothingtolose said:


> I've just got my approval buddies... Yayy... Buddha bless me. Tks for your all support. Good luck to all who are waiting for approvals


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> Any approvals today plz update info..if you get one I am 11th march applicant hoping to get mine today or tomorrow. ..


hi

i am seeing u as approved in excel,is this true.......


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

guys plzz dnt play around with the excel.

hunganh07 are you approved cos a minute back u were approved in excel and now ur not.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

I got my approval just now waiting for invitation it says it can take up to 3 days for invitation


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> I got my approval just now waiting for invitation it says it can take up to 3 days for invitation


congrats!!!!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Rn2012 said:


> I got my approval just now waiting for invitation it says it can take up to 3 days for invitation


Wow .....-- Thats amazingly faster service from NSW SS.
Hope to see more and more approvals this week.
2 Approvals by now.lane:


----------



## Nothingtolose (May 7, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> guys plzz dnt play around with the excel.
> 
> hunganh07 are you approved cos a minute back u were approved in excel and now ur not.


Hey man, it's my fault. I filled the wrong row. However, Hunganh, he's got approval from QLD state already, couple wks ago but haven't updated the excel sheet. Cheers


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi friends best of luck for all the applicants. I came to know that this july there will be no change in NSW state sponsorship requirements. So be relax.


----------



## rk7321 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I am silent listener of this group. I have few questions. How are they prioritize the process is it first in first out or by skill code (anzo)? I have applied for SS and I received ack without file no on Apr 3rd. At what time they will ask the money order for $ 330.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends best of luck for all the applicants. I came to know that this july there will be no change in NSW state sponsorship requirements. So be relax.


Hi	Rahul,

Thanks for sharing good news, from where u get this news


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends best of luck for all the applicants. I came to know that this july there will be no change in NSW state sponsorship requirements. So be relax.


How do you get this information.. I am so happy to read this again and again


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rk7321 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent listener of this group. I have few questions. How are they prioritize the process is it first in first out or by skill code (anzo)? I have applied for SS and I received ack without file no on Apr 3rd. At what time they will ask the money order for $ 330.



Hi, Its purely FIFO (first in first out) bases and regarding skill code it avaliablity of quota. Regarding the fee we have crossed the International DD and sent with application


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> How do you get this information.. I am so happy to read this again and again


One of my Consultant relative has a collage in Australia. he brought the news as he got good relationship with NSW People


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

what is "a collage in Australia" ? Sounds like a pigeon post with too many hops to trust.


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

Guys..
I came to know from other threads that there are new acs rules for counting work experience..like they will cut 2 to 4 yrs. Does anyone know if it affect those who already lodged visa..


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> One of my Consultant relative has a collage in Australia. he brought the news as he got good relationship with NSW People


are you sure about this info? really happy to know something good.
I have +ve ACS with 4 yrs and 11 months assessment done as on 12 Jan 2013. 
working with the same employer so claiming for 5yrs plus should not be issue for me. But could not manage to get 7 all in IELTS ( to obtain 60 points)

1st attempt: W6.5, rest all 7+
2nd attempt: S6.5, rest all 7+

Waiting eagerly :ranger: for 1st july to put my NSW application.

Thanks for the Info mate.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Guys..
> I came to know from other threads that there are new acs rules for counting work experience..like they will cut 2 to 4 yrs. Does anyone know if it affect those who already lodged visa..


Hi, I think this should not affect those who got the ACS results. These rules applies to new application or which are in progress.

I am in similar boat as i got my ACS result in April 2013, 

senior members, correct me if i am wrong here .


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't worry. ACS is not a brokerage firm that will deduct your years of experience just to fill it in their pocket. whatever work experience you have , they will convert as per their 20 hours of work a week and then they will analyze and give you result.
Nobody can reduce your experience guys.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

SS28 said:


> are you sure about this info? really happy to know something good.
> I have +ve ACS with 4 yrs and 11 months assessment done as on 12 Jan 2013.
> working with the same employer so claiming for 5yrs plus should not be issue for me. But could not manage to get 7 all in IELTS ( to obtain 60 points)
> 
> ...


Best of luck bro


----------



## Kamaljeet kaur (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
(System administrator)

Document reached 12 march
Acknowledgment 3 may 
Approval and invitation 27 may.

Best of luck for everyone ...


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Robert,AS,samira get ready ...you guys can get the mail today...all the best


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Kamaljeet kaur said:


> Hi everyone,
> (System administrator)
> 
> Document reached 12 march
> ...


Wow... That's another good news for 27th May 2013.lane:lane:
Count for today total 3 approvals


----------



## Kamaljeet kaur (Apr 15, 2013)

Be ready ....


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Any approvals.....?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Any approvals.....?


hi sydneydreams i have also applied in catgeory of financial investment advisor. 
do u need to show cost of living at time of ss. if yes hw much


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi sydneydreams i have also applied in catgeory of financial investment advisor.
> do u need to show cost of living at time of ss. if yes hw much


I appiled onshore...anyways to apply for ss u dnt need to show any funds for nsw ss....


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

sydneydreams said:


> Robert,AS,samira get ready ...you guys can get the mail today...all the best


Got mine 2 hours ago! Woo hoooo! Good luck everyone waiting!


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Best of luck bro


Hi Gurpreet, 
i guess you were also waiting for NSW SS, did you get your SS approval ?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys!!!!!!!!!!!
GOT THE GOOD NEWS.
APPLIED 15MARCH
ACK 13/2XXX 10MAY
NSW SS 28 MAY
THANKS TO EVRYBODY ON THIS FORUM
FOR THEIR SUPPORT.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got mine 2 hours ago! Woo hoooo! Good luck everyone waiting!


Congrats i got it too.
Did u get the invite..plz inform me if u do..i will do the same


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations guys... who ever got their approvals today....
Their wait comes true.
Praying god for us to get the approvals soon.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got mine 2 hours ago! Woo hoooo! Good luck everyone waiting!


good luck bro. and congrats to all who got ss till now. now file visa and get ready to fly.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> Congrats Pradeep!!!!!!
> 
> Wish you all luck ahead!!!!
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer | EOI Submitted: 29th JAN 2013 | NSW SS: Docs reached on 1st Feb 2013 |



Congrats dear!


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

As the software engineers quota has reached in skillselect

I guess all the 2613 ppl who applied for NSW SS should wait till july(when new rules come in) or is there any other way?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> As the software engineers quota has reached in skillselect
> 
> I guess all the 2613 ppl who applied for NSW SS should wait till july(when new rules come in) or is there any other way?


 yes there is a way... pray to god and ask for ss.. may be he might give it to you via back door.. just humor..
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## turka (May 28, 2013)

*got approval!*

Hi Friends,

I am a silent reader.

I got approved today.
Doc reached 18th Mar


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi David


Under which category have u applied for?


----------



## turka (May 28, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi David
> 
> 
> Under which category have u applied for?


2211 Accountant.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

SS28 said:


> Hi Gurpreet,
> i guess you were also waiting for NSW SS, did you get your SS approval ?


Not yet my code is 2613


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Not yet my code is 2613


I guess all 2613's have to wait for 1.5 mnths


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,
That's very true just pray to God guys for all 2613 code applicants.
Lets hope we all will get the invitation in July...


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

DavidN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a silent reader.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

That's great news to hear buddy.lane:


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi sydneydreams i have also applied in catgeory of financial investment advisor.
> do u need to show cost of living at time of ss. if yes hw much


Hi sydeneydreams & robertm

first of all.... A big congrats to both of you for your SS...
Pls answer my query as i have also applied to vetasses for the same code & docs got recieved on 17th april...
my consultant told me we have to show funds at the time of applying for SS around $30k....

U said ...it is nt required for NSW....are u confirmed on this...why my consultant is telling me soo ???i am confused
OR might be it is required at VISA filing stage......reverts are welcome if anyone knows exactly.

best of luck to u both for VISA.


Rgds


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

scindia said:


> Hi sydeneydreams & robertm
> 
> first of all.... A big congrats to both of you for your SS...
> Pls answer my query as i have also applied to vetasses for the same code & docs got recieved on 17th april...
> ...


Thanks for your kind words. I have never heard that, read that or been told that, so I have no idea where that information is coming from.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

scindia said:


> Hi sydeneydreams & robertm
> 
> first of all.... A big congrats to both of you for your SS...
> Pls answer my query as i have also applied to vetasses for the same code & docs got recieved on 17th april...
> ...


Hi thanks.

That is really absurd what ur agent is telling...in which city ur based???


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

scindia said:


> Hi sydeneydreams & robertm
> 
> first of all.... A big congrats to both of you for your SS...
> Pls answer my query as i have also applied to vetasses for the same code & docs got recieved on 17th april...
> ...


That is one of the requirements for Vic SS, but not for NSW SS. Your agent is amateurish, unprofessional.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends I have question regarding Police Clearance certificate (PCC)...
I am Living in Delhi from last 7 years... due to my job... but the address on my passport is of Punjab(address of my parents)..... I would like to ask...from where should I get my PCC done... Delhi or Punjab... In delhi I am living in the rental appartment from last 5 years. Please advise.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Friends I have question regarding Police Clearance certificate (PCC)...
> I am Living in Delhi from last 7 years... due to my job... but the address on my passport is of Punjab(address of my parents)..... I would like to ask...from where should I get my PCC done... Delhi or Punjab... In delhi I am living in the rental appartment from last 5 years. Please advise.


Jerry jerry jerry my dear friend , I have already given you the answer to this question before. If you are not in hurry then file from Delhi otherwise go to Punjab. NO need to worry about PCC as you will get it. But how soon you want it, depends on from where you apply for it. check page 320.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> That is one of the requirements for Vic SS, but not for NSW SS. Your agent is amateurish, unprofessional.


hi,

@ sydneydreams- i am from amritsar & have taken consultation from agent in chandigarh...


@cct - its ok if apply for vic ss , if in july this code comes in their list as my wish is to go to victoria...bt if i have to apply for NSW, u said no requirement of showing funds....thn would there be requirement at VISA filing stage after getting SS.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

scindia said:


> hi,
> 
> @ sydneydreams- i am from amritsar & have taken consultation from agent in chandigarh...
> 
> ...


You dont need to provide any financial statment to grant you visa 190 , as i know, you only need to pay your applcation fee, which is 3060 AUD, and 2nd instalment fee 4250 AUD if any applicants do not meet the functional english abilty


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://migrationblog.immi.gov.au/


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

scindia said:


> Hi sydeneydreams & robertm
> 
> first of all.... A big congrats to both of you for your SS...
> Pls answer my query as i have also applied to vetasses for the same code & docs got recieved on 17th april...
> ...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

where can I find that excel sheet. Can someone share a link?


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> scindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sydeneydreams & robertm
> ...


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

scindia said:


> ANKITAKHARBANDA said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ankita
> ...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22685260


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

any approval today?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Somebody again messed up with excel again


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

Hi, please recover the sheet up until midnight, someone ****ed up it again including all comments. Thanks

All tabs have been damaged. Admin could you please lock up all the fields except those pending?


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys two questions.
1.current processing time of indian pcc from sydney.
2. Medical check costing onshore


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

I recovered the spreadsheet guys. Enjoy.

Update: I have got mine approval finally today at 1pm!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

dmitry86 said:


> I recovered the spreadsheet guys. Enjoy.


Can I get access to excel sheet?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> BBC News - Australia ranked 'happiest' developed nation again


Australia ranked 'happiest' developed nation again
Sydney Opera House Australia has won the title of world's happiest industralised nation for three years

Australia has been ranked the world's happiest nation among developed economies for the third year running.

"everyone in the pursuit of happyness. and now its not far away from us." 
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> I recovered the spreadsheet guys. Enjoy.
> 
> Update: I have got mine approval finally today at 1pm!


congrants！


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

dmitry86 said:


> I recovered the spreadsheet guys. Enjoy.
> 
> Update: I have got mine approval finally today at 1pm!


Wow congratulations...... next turn could be mine...:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Hello Friends

Finally I got my approval and Invitation today, am lucky i did not have to wait as most of the others did. My timeline is 
NSW SS Applied 26th March
Ack w/o File no. 27th March
Ack With File no. 29th May
Invitation frm Skill Select 29th May
Profession: Accountant

I have a question as well. I only received one email from NSW including the payment receipt, and thats it. Second email was from Skill Select. Isnt there any approval letter or something like that sent by NSW? Thanks to all contributors of this forum. Now I must move to another forum having tips for submitting my PR. Any idea seniors!!!


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

*wifi,* You must have received the email stating "I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:" You may consider it as an approval letter.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

No I havent received anything like that. Infact, the strange thing is that nothing is written in the body of email. There is just an attachment of tax receipt, and thats it. I only knew it was successful when i received the invitation email from skill select


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

It is a mistake though not critical as long as you have got the invitation. Wait until tomorrow if you have nothing reply to that email saying that message body is empty bla-bla-bla.

Briefly there must be a formal notification and further steps related to EOI for those who have yet to provide the EOI ID. If you did, don't worry - proceed with your application in Skillselect.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Yea I was thinking the same, anyways Dmitry86, thanks for your help, can u suggest me a forum where I can get info about Lodging 190 application, or are you following one that might help! thanks


----------



## dmitry86 (May 9, 2011)

*wifi*, mate the best source is immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ and you may want to login to SkillSelect and check correspondence, there should be incoming message with further steps.


----------



## wifi (May 23, 2013)

Ok Great, thanks for your help again. Cheers


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> Apply online for PCC. for this you have to select a passport center of punjab.
> its very easy to get get it in 2 hours.
> 
> you just have to fill online form and then have to visit the passport office and within two hour you will get your PCC.


Thanks or the reply dear....but my question was that .... I am living in Delhi for last 7 years due to my job ....Address on asessment letter of ACS is of Delhi ....but my passport address is that of Punjab.... where should I go for PCC ... passport office Punjab or should I get done from SSP office of my area in Delhi?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Thanks or the reply dear....but my question was that .... I am living in Delhi for last 7 years due to my job ....Address on asessment letter of ACS is of Delhi ....but my passport address is that of Punjab.... where should I go for PCC ... passport office Punjab or should I get done from SSP office of my area in Delhi?


PCC is not related to state government. so it doesn't matter from which ever state you take it out. PCC is given by ministry of external affair which is central govt stating that you don't have a criminal record in india and can travel to commonwealth of australia. so a diff address in ACS , passport and PCC doesn't matter. So I will request you not to worry. chill out dude.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Guys,
I have applied for nsw ss on 20th mar under 261313 category and received ackn mail on 22nd mar saying that received app and processing time is 12 weeks.
Any one who applied for ss in march under 261313 got approvals?


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

dmitry86 said:


> *wifi,* You must have received the email stating "I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:" You may consider it as an approval letter.


Ya I got same like that without any formal approval letter, but I think they might post the approval letter by post


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

naree said:


> Guys,
> I have applied for nsw ss on 20th mar under 261313 category and received ackn mail on 22nd mar saying that received app and processing time is 12 weeks.
> Any one who applied for ss in march under 261313 got approvals?


Naree
Nsw only processes apps till 1st week of Feb. Rest will be processed only after July.
So wait like others are doing.


----------



## leeyi (Apr 15, 2013)

got my approval this moring

Docs reached: 28 mar
ACK: 28 mar
ANZCO:1331


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

CONGRATS！:clap2:
Is it possible to enter the process for April application in this week?


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

leeyi said:


> got my approval this moring
> 
> Docs reached: 28 mar
> ACK: 28 mar
> ANZCO:1331


Wow.... congratulations...
I am still waiting for my approvals as an 20th March applicant.:focus::fingerscrossed:


----------



## YogiKapoor (May 11, 2013)

Does any one has RPL format?


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi,
Long wait ended.
I got invitation today.
My docs reached new on April 8th.
code 262113. 
Will update the sheet.
Thank u all for your support.


----------



## maharani (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

I got my approval today
My Docs received 28 March 
Ack with reference 21 May

Code 2211 - Accountant.

Wish the best for who are still waiting


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Long wait ended.
> I got invitation today.
> My docs reached new on April 8th.
> ...


Congratulations and wish you best of luck 4 ur PR process


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

maharani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my approval today
> My Docs received 28 March
> ...


Wow....pretty fast.....congrats


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Got mine approval for SS today. I applied for it on 29th March, ack received on 4th April. Applying visa now. Thanks for the updated information.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

jaivinder said:


> Got mine approval for SS today. I applied for it on 29th March, ack received on 4th April. Applying visa now. Thanks for the updated information.


Congratulations buddy, by the by what's your skill code?


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Congratulations buddy, by the by what's your skill code?


My code was system administrator.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to access the excel sheet?


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Naree
> Nsw only processes apps till 1st week of Feb. Rest will be processed only after July.
> So wait like others are doing.


Hi, whizzard, from where did u get this information.
In the ackn mail, they mentioned that processing time is 12 weeks.
Please let us know if this has been announced officiallt in nsw portal.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

naree said:


> Hi, whizzard, from where did u get this information.
> In the ackn mail, they mentioned that processing time is 12 weeks.
> Please let us know if this has been announced officiallt in nsw portal.


Woooops! !! Little grammatical mistake messes it all. Well I meant to say that 2613 got filled after the feb 1st week ss approvals. So u need to wait till july for official announcement for the next season. Hope I am clear now....


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys... its a bit confusing. I am getting mixed views on forums if at all we need to show any funds when we apply for 190 subclass VISA for NSW SS.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Guys... its a bit confusing. I am getting mixed views on forums if at all we need to show any funds when we apply for 190 subclass VISA for NSW SS.


o r

YOU NEED to show 3 month cost of living which will amount to $30k for ind, 35k for 2 and $40k if u have 2 child


----------



## wanka1189 (May 31, 2013)

better if u get 7 marks on IELTS test


----------



## zayx (May 31, 2013)

Just got my nomination today, lodged the nomination April 10
Occupation: Registered Nurse

All the best for those who are waiting


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> o r
> 
> YOU NEED to show 3 month cost of living which will amount to $30k for ind, 35k for 2 and $40k if u have 2 child


Hey whats the source of this information.. could u plz tell.


----------



## sydneydreams (Feb 8, 2013)

guys please can anyone answer
two questions.
1.current processing time of indian pcc from sydney.
2. Medical check costing onshore


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

zayx said:


> Just got my nomination today, lodged the nomination April 10
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting


Congratulations... That's so fast. I have waited over 4 months to get my approval.... Good luck for the next step of getting PR.. :clap2:


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hurrey.... Got My Approval and waiting for 190 invitation from DIAC.lane:lane::clap2:


ZROOOOOOM... Got my Invitation mail also just now.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys,
I think for this year nsw state sponsorship approvals are done.people whoever applied till April 11th should have received nominations.
We all ready to move to applying visa.

Can someone who already applied visa let us know the next steps and reduired list of documents and the process especially about PCC Medicas.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys ... I would like ask whether the PCC issued from The Passport Seva Kendra contains the address of the applicant or not .....Is it is just the statement describing that their id no criminal record against the person(mentioning the applicants passport no.)?


----------



## mano.gm (Apr 13, 2013)

Hurray!!!!!! At last I got my NSW 190 state sponsorship approval and even I got my invitation from DIAC as well. It is really appreciated who ever has taken the initiatives to form this spread sheet and it also guided me in a long way of journey to permanent residency, it also encouraged and boosted me. It is highly appreciated and heaps .................................................................................................................... of thanks for everyone and Best of luck for everyone.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can some one send me link to this spreadsheet or is it just available for few selective people?


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can some one send me link to this spreadsheet or is it just available for few selective people?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0使馆，it is open to anyone who want to access.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Guys ... I would like ask whether the PCC issued from The Passport Seva Kendra contains the address of the applicant or not .....Is it is just the statement describing that their id no criminal record against the person(mentioning the applicants passport no.)?


Jerry your Address is not mentioned in PCC. Only your name, your fathers name and your passport number and the place name like delhi or punjab etc where the PCC will be issued.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

sonyalexa said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0使馆，it is open to anyone who want to access.


thanks sonyalexa!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

*Error while applying the visa*

Dear All,

Finally my invitation arrived and started applying visa and getting stuck in every page with below errors.

An error has occurred
'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later'

If I remove the space between my given names, it is allowing to take me to next page from 4/17. From this page onwards it is not allowing me what ever changes I made.
Every time it hits with error and my application process halted.
Kindly advice me for to go further by overcome this error.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## mano.gm (Apr 13, 2013)

I need help, well I have got my NSW sponsorship and invitation however I am in a confused state. Is there any requirement of ielts for dependants? If so what is the required score?.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am frequent reader of this forum. I have also applied for NSW state sponsorship.
This forum has helped me indeed to know the details and keeping track of the things.
I was badly waiting for result and was not clear whats going on but after reading this forum, I can think positively and can keep patience 

My Details are as below :

ANZSCO code : 2613 - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Skills Assessment (ACS approval) : 29th October 2012
Ielts: L 8, R 6.5, W 6.5, S 6.5

For NSW state sponsorship :
Docs sent: 11th February 2013
Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013
NSW Acknowledgement (without file number): 23th April 2013
NSW Acknowledgement (with file number): 29th April 2013
Not received receipt yet.Waiting for NSW approval...

Right now, as for 2613,Occupation Ceilings is filled, They would process the state sponsorship applications or they will do after 1st July only???


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am frequent reader of this forum. I have also applied for NSW state sponsorship.
> This forum has helped me indeed to know the details and keeping track of the things.
> ...


NSW is waiting for DIAC to reset the ceiling n will be effective from July 1st. So need to wait...


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for quick reply...



------------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer 261312: ACS approval: 29th October 2012 | IELTSL=8,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=6.5 | NSW Docs sent: 11th February 2013 | NSW Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(without file number): 23th April 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(with file number): 29th April 2013 | Waiting for NSW approval...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mano.gm said:


> I need help, well I have got my NSW sponsorship and invitation however I am in a confused state. Is there any requirement of ielts for dependants? If so what is the required score?.


4.5 band overall. or College / university letter providing details of medium of english for min. 2 yrs.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ram2013 said:


> NSW is waiting for DIAC to reset the ceiling n will be effective from July 1st. So need to wait...


Is is possible to get SS approval before 1st July and invitation on or after 1st July.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

I think NSW is waiting for DIAC so SS approval will be only after 1st July now....




------------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer 261312: ACS approval: 29th October 2012 | IELTSL=8,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=6.5 | NSW Docs sent: 11th February 2013 | NSW Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(without file number): 23th April 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(with file number): 29th April 2013 | Waiting for NSW approval...


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Jerry your Address is not mentioned in PCC. Only your name, your fathers name and your passport number and the place name like delhi or punjab etc where the PCC will be issued.
> lane:lane:lane::ranger:


many Thanks gaurav7172


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys ... I would like to know that how can we pay the DIAC visa fee AUD 3060.... is it just through the credit card...or there are any other options available?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

*189/190 ???*

Hi Guys,

I have recently cleared my IELTS and updated the EOI.

I have also applied for NSW SS and waiting for their approval.

As the ceiling for 261313 is done ,which EOI will be picked up first.
Is it IELTS one i.e. 189 or NSW one 190 once the EOI opens in july 2013


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have recently cleared my IELTS and updated the EOI.
> 
> ...


189 invitations are sent by skillselect automated rounds. 190 invitation is issued by the state when they process your application.

If you have 60 or more points for 189 subclass, you have very good chances of receiving the invitation in july or August automated rounds.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Can someone please post NSW document checklist pdf for 190?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

outlander said:


> Can someone please post NSW document checklist pdf for 190?


Hope this helps you.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/resources-and-forms


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys I received 190 invitation last week and I have applied for visa... I was wondering that do we have to attach any evidence to prove that we have received nsw state sponsorship approval..such as the approval emails copy or what......please share your knowledge


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Hope this helps you.
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf
> Resources and forms - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Many thanks Mroks


----------



## sonyalexa (Apr 19, 2013)

woow!Dear all,I got my invitation just now!
thank every buddy here! and GOOD LUCK for everyone here!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

sonyalexa said:


> woow!Dear all,I got my invitation just now!
> thank every buddy here! and GOOD LUCK for everyone here!


That's another invitation... great.
Enjoy the moment and hope rest all get their invitations soon.
:ranger:lane:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

This would be really important to read
Flagged Occupations


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All

I received my SS invitation on 30th May. I have claimed 30 points for my age. 15 points for education degree. 10 points for my experience. During my ACS the assessing officer considered my 3 years diploma in Computer engineering. They didn't mentioned anything about my B.Sc. Degree. I scored minimum 6.5 band in IELTS and overall 7.5. Now I have got my SS and applying for Visa. Will DIAC consider my degree or they will give points based on Diploma. I am in big dilemma please advice me regarding this. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> Hi All
> 
> I received my SS invitation on 30th May. I have claimed 30 points for my age. 15 points for education degree. 10 points for my experience. During my ACS the assessing officer considered my 3 years diploma in Computer engineering. They didn't mentioned anything about my B.Sc. Degree. I scored minimum 6.5 band in IELTS and overall 7.5. Now I have got my SS and applying for Visa. Will DIAC consider my degree or they will give points based on Diploma. I am in big dilemma please advice me regarding this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


From the previous cases i have heard regarding the points claim for diploma bachelors or masters , whatever the assessing authority has assessed will be considered by the case officer no matter if you have done masters as well and submit that documents as well. Assessing authorities have the final say on the educational points and that is what DIAC looks at. I would suggest you to go to a migration agent and take an advice as you would not want your $3060 to go down the drain plus all the problems which can come with a rejection of the visa.
Take an advice and then go accordingly , my personal advice on this is the case officer would consider 10 points and not 15 as ACS has written diploma and not bachelors in their assessment.
Best of luck!!!!


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Abgumdb said:


> From the previous cases i have heard regarding the points claim for diploma bachelors or masters , whatever the assessing authority has assessed will be considered by the case officer no matter if you have done masters as well and submit that documents as well. Assessing authorities have the final say on the educational points and that is what DIAC looks at. I would suggest you to go to a migration agent and take an advice as you would not want your $3060 to go down the drain plus all the problems which can come with a rejection of the visa.
> Take an advice and then go accordingly , my personal advice on this is the case officer would consider 10 points and not 15 as ACS has written diploma and not bachelors in their assessment.
> Best of luck!!!!


I had a word with my consultant . As per them it will not affect my case. My consultant says that NSW have have approved the SS and DIAC will consider that. But I am not sure of it. Is there any way I can find out correct information regarding it?.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Friends any news for 2613


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> I had a word with my consultant . As per them it will not affect my case. My consultant says that NSW have have approved the SS and DIAC will consider that. But I am not sure of it. Is there any way I can find out correct information regarding it?.


I have gone through the Skill Select site. I found below information related to education.
points for Educational qualifications
At the time of invitation to apply for a visa
Points
You have met the requirements for award of a doctorate by an Australian educational 
institution, or a doctorate awarded by an overseas educational institution of a 
recognised standard.
20
You have met the requirements for award of at least a:
• bachelor degree, by an Australian educational institution; or
• bachelor qualification, awarded by an overseas educational institution of a 
recognised standard.
15
You have met the requirements for the award of a diploma by an Australian 
educational institution. 10
You have completed a trade qualification for award by an Australian educational 
institution. 10
You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing 
authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation. 10
Evidence to support your application
For you to receive these points, a certified copy of your qualifications and/or a certified copy of 
notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (degree, diploma, certificate, etc.) 
should be included with your application.

I didnt found any information stating that the points for education will be awarded relating to skill assessment.


----------



## Abgumdb (Mar 30, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> I have gone through the Skill Select site. I found below information related to education.
> points for Educational qualifications
> At the time of invitation to apply for a visa
> Points
> ...


Yes thats true ! I have even read the relevant migration law concerned with these points the problem again is the case officer. Decision is taken by the case officer and that is final , you can review it if he took the wrong decision and u will win the case as well but again its a very lenghty process.

Its your call buddy if i was in ur place i would have been very tempted with the invitatiom but i would have looked at my money and my time as well.

Vetasses gives you educational assessment as well just for points test.

In australia bachelors is considered as :

12 yrs of schooling

Plus 4 yrs of higher education ( 2 yrs diploma + 2 yrs bachelors )

Or 4 years of bachelors straight.

So that is 16 yrs of education in total.

Again its ur call i cannot advise u to apply or not.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*SOL list 2013-14:
What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration

*


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

HI Guys,


seems like that all the 2613 people has left this forum until July 1st. 

Any 2613 candidate called to NSW recently ??


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
Does any one know how much score in IELTS will be accepted by NSW. If its going to be again 7.0 then I will have to re-appear for IELTS


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Guys ... I would like to know that how can we pay the DIAC visa fee AUD 3060.... is it just through the credit card...or there are any other options available?


you will need credit card with 190000 or more credit limit. Otherwise if you have cash , then I will tell you another procedure which will be helpful for everyone. go to ICICI bank and ask for australian dollar Travel Card. Its like a prepaid debit card. Give the reason as Immigration Process. You will get it easily just like I got. Now go to any forex services or you can buy Australian Dollars 3060 and load it in the card. then you can use it for paying the Visa Fees. I however paid through credit card as I had one.
the bank said that the card will definitely work for any merchant transaction in AUD. Using this AUD prepaid card, you can save bank charges and service tax
So Good Luck.
lane:lane:lane::ranger:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> SOL list 2013-14:
> What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration


Good news 2613 is in the new list


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Good news 2613 is in the new list


Yes!!! However, Web Developer is no longer on the list tho


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Yes!!! However, Web Developer is no longer on the list tho


This is not SOL Schedule 2, it is Schedule 1 occupation list. I guess Schedule 2 will be still the same that is state or employer can sponsor you through SOl 2. Web developer was not in the OC list 1 before nor now.
So, Web developer is there and will be there 2013-14. SA state has high availability of Web developer and therefore, it is gonna be there again for sure.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Dear 2613 applicants,
I am guessing we all are going to get the invitation in July 1st week-2nd week. As per NSW notice, "Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. " That means our application will be considered. They also have planned to extend their SOL list (evidence can be found by Googling). 

If they don't need IT professionals, DIAC would have been removed IT occupations from SOL 2013-14. They need them, and NSW has a big market than any other state. 

So, consider yourself you have the approval.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> This is not SOL Schedule 2, it is Schedule 1 occupation list. I guess Schedule 2 will be still the same that is state or employer can sponsor you through SOl 2. Web developer was not in the OC list 1 before nor now.
> So, Web developer is there and will be there 2013-14. SA state has high availability of Web developer and therefore, it is gonna be there again for sure.


Yeah you're right. Sorry I thought Web Developer was on Schedule 1..


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I have received the invite to apply visa. My company name have changed. Do i need to mention the new name in the employment details. Earlier it was EMC Data storage India Pvt. Ltd. Now it is changed to EMC IT Solutions India Pvt. Ltd. Please suggest how should I proceed with it. 

Thanks.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

jaivinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the invite to apply visa. My company name have changed. Do i need to mention the new name in the employment details. Earlier it was EMC Data storage India Pvt. Ltd. Now it is changed to EMC IT Solutions India Pvt. Ltd. Please suggest how should I proceed with it.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you should get the letter from HR mentioning the old name and new name of the company and the date on which the name has changed.....
submit the document mentioning name change with other documents while applying to DIAC.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Dear 2613 applicants,
> I am guessing we all are going to get the invitation in July 1st week-2nd week. As per NSW notice, "Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. " That means our application will be considered. They also have planned to extend their SOL list (evidence can be found by Googling).
> 
> If they don't need IT professionals, DIAC would have been removed IT occupations from SOL 2013-14. They need them, and NSW has a big market than any other state.
> ...



Yes, you are right... We have to wait upto July....



------------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer 261312: ACS approval: 29th October 2012 | IELTSL=8,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=6.5 | NSW Docs sent: 11th February 2013 | NSW Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(without file number): 23th April 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(with file number): 29th April 2013 | Waiting for NSW approval...


----------



## nobodyahero (May 10, 2013)

Hi All,
I have got my NSW state approval on 3rd of May 2013 and my ANZCO code is 2211. However, I still havent got the EOI invitation from DIAC. So, is there anyone who are in similar situation. I have seen most of them got the invitation within 3 working days.
Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nobodyahero said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my NSW state approval on 3rd of May 2013 and my ANZCO code is 2211. However, I still havent got the EOI invitation from DIAC. So, is there anyone who are in similar situation. I have seen most of them got the invitation within 3 working days.
> Thanks


Seems the nsw state quota is filled for your occupation. You should get in July 2013.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## nobodyahero (May 10, 2013)

Thanx for reply Mroks. So, i have to apply again for NSW state sponsor on July or you mean I will get the EOI invitation on July 2013. Thanx once again.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nobodyahero said:


> Thanx for reply Mroks. So, i have to apply again for NSW state sponsor on July or you mean I will get the EOI invitation on July 2013. Thanx once again.


You have received positive NSW State Sponsorship, only invitation part is remaining from NSW and DIAC side. You don't have to apply again for NSW SS. You should get invitation by 1st week of July, if not contact NSW for the same.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all, 

How can we find the list of SOL for 2013 July? When will they publish the list?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How can we find the list of SOL for 2013 July? When will they publish the list?


Already published

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/skilled-occupation-list.htm


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Hi 

I have two questions with respect to state sponsorship - 

1. Is it mandatory to work in nominating state for 2 years? What if I get a job in another state, what can be done?

2. What is average time taken these days for NSW state sponsorship and Victoria state sponsorship?

Apologies if these questions are not relevant, please redirect me to appropriate resources.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NirajK said:


> Hi
> 
> I have two questions with respect to state sponsorship -
> 
> ...


Above reply in *Bold*


----------



## nobodyahero (May 10, 2013)

Thanx Mroks. Much appreciated for your reply.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Its not mandatory at all to stay in sponsored state. There is no legal obligation on you to do that. I have verified this with my friend in AUS who has contacted his state as he was sponsored by a different state and got job in another state. 
HE WAS LEGALLY ALLOWED TO WORK IN ANOTHER STATE.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> Its not mandatory at all to stay in sponsored state. There is no legal obligation on you to do that. I have verified this with my friend in AUS who has contacted his state as he was sponsored by a different state and got job in another state.
> HE WAS LEGALLY ALLOWED TO WORK IN ANOTHER STATE.


It will create issues while applying for citizenship after 3 years


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It will create issues while applying for citizenship after 3 years


He has got approval from his sponsored state to work in another state. They can't bind you to work in that state if you don't get any job soon e.g. 2-3 month. However this is not rule. This is case based.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> He has got approval from his sponsored state to work in another state. They can't bind you to work in that state if you don't get any job soon e.g. 2-3 month. However this is not rule. This is case based.


Then there should not be any problem as he has received go ahead from his sponsoring state.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Already published
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/skilled-occupation-list.htm


Thanks mate!!!!!

So 261313 is still there???? I m so happy  thanks again and all luck ahead!!!


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

HI All,

Anyone called to NSW regarding the 2613 application processing?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> Anyone called to NSW regarding the 2613 application processing?



Hope this helps

The below info taken form the link - Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

"Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013."


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Thanks mate!!!!!
> 
> So 261313 is still there???? I m so happy  thanks again and all luck ahead!!!


The system administrator is not in the new occupation list for 2013.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> The system administrator is not in the new occupation list for 2013.


But 261313 is still there right?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> But 261313 is still there right?


Software engineer (261313)is there. 

Others no worries as mentioned in the web page they will release CSOL list soon


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Software engineer (261313)is there.
> 
> Others no worries as mentioned in the web page they will release CSOL list soon


Are u a sys admin?


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Are u a sys admin?


Yes I am EMC Storage Administrator


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> Yes I am EMC Storage Administrator


Oh so ways Ur plan now?


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Oh so ways Ur plan now?


I have already got the invite to apply the visa. Will apply the visa ASAP. I am confused about the education approved by acs. I have both Diploma in computer engg and B. Sc. Acs approved my diploma but my consultant says that we can still claim points for the B.Sc degree. Due to this issue i havent applied for visa. If you have any information related to this please let me know.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> I have already got the invite to apply the visa. Will apply the visa ASAP. I am confused about the education approved by acs. I have both Diploma in computer engg and B. Sc. Acs approved my diploma but my consultant says that we can still claim points for the B.Sc degree. Due to this issue i havent applied for visa. If you have any information related to this please let me know.


With diplom only are u able to get req points?
Cz if u claim points for any degree I believe they will ask for degree assessment. New even asked me for assessment for claiming points for my b.e. degree


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> With diplom only are u able to get req points?
> Cz if u claim points for any degree I believe they will ask for degree assessment. New even asked me for assessment for claiming points for my b.e. degree


With diploma i am able to complete 55 points. But consultant is saying that the DIAC will also consider the degree and award 15 points for that instead 10 points of diploma. They are saying that I have already received the SS and EOI invite. If the NSW would not have considered my B.Sc. degree they would not have approved my SS. What are your thoughts shall I proceed for filing visa or again appear in the ielts exam and get band 7 in each subject.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi My friend wants to go for ACS can anyone tell me what is the procedure?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi My friend wants to go for ACS can anyone tell me what is the procedure?


Hoping this will help you.
Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> The system administrator is not in the new occupation list for 2013.



Hi,
System administrator is always part of CSOL list rt? Then where did you get the information that it is not part of the new list. Can u please share the details.


----------



## balajianthia (Feb 23, 2013)

*IELTS revalidation -???*

I have taken the IELTS test 4 times already. But there is a competition between Speaking & Writing and I always miss out by 0.5 in any of these modules. The recent result is L-8.5, R - 8, W - 7, S - 6.5. I do not want to reappear again and contemplating on revaluation; will that improve my score in Speaking?

Also, My ACS is +ve for 263113 (Network Analyst) and will I be eligible to apply to get 60 points including the SS for further processing?

Balaji


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends ,

Require small help. My Friend want to apply for Subclass -189. But he is in lack of points. He took IELTS test and got 6 in all. Now he wants to go for NSW Statesponsor ship. My doubt is 
-- Now can he apply for statesposorship for NSW with 6 in all? is quota there or completed ?
-- If so how much time it will take ? and what is the procedure to apply 

Please help, it is urgent for him..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> Friends ,
> 
> Require small help. My Friend want to apply for Subclass -189. But he is in lack of points. He took IELTS test and got 6 in all. Now he wants to go for NSW Statesponsor ship. My doubt is
> -- Now can he apply for statesposorship for NSW with 6 in all? is quota there or completed ?
> ...


The NSW quota is completely filled. Need to wait till 1st July 2013.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
Check NSW SS requirement of IELTS for his occupation code.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> The NSW quota is completely filled. Need to wait till 1st July 2013.
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> Check NSW SS requirement of IELTS for his occupation code.


Thanks mate.. will check


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

jaivinder said:


> With diploma i am able to complete 55 points. But consultant is saying that the DIAC will also consider the degree and award 15 points for that instead 10 points of diploma. They are saying that I have already received the SS and EOI invite. If the NSW would not have considered my B.Sc. degree they would not have approved my SS. What are your thoughts shall I proceed for filing visa or again appear in the ielts exam and get band 7 in each subject.


That's a risk of loosing $3K for a just $450 ... get your BSc. assessed by ACS, Don't land in any gray area unless you really have to.


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I made a small mistake visa filling in the medical information for my Wife,
The answer to one of the question should have been yes and i marked it as NO.
I Do not want to provide an incorrect information to DIAC can anyone tell me what is the remedy,
how can i update the information or do i need to mark an email to anyone ??

Regards,
Asher


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends , my wife's IELTS validity of 2 years expired last week ... I know that IELTS is valid for 3 years in australia.......Is this also applicable to spouse IELTS .I am not claiming any points for my wife.Please advise.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jerry9 said:


> Friends , my wife's IELTS validity of 2 years expired last week ... I know that IELTS is valid for 3 years in australia.......Is this also applicable to spouse IELTS .I am not claiming any points for my wife.Please advise.


IELTS validity is same for both main applicant and co-applicant. DIAC has not mentioned any variation in IELTS validity period across applicants.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends,

Can any one help out with the documents that need to be filled for statesponsorship for NSW ? want to apply for 190 subclass, any links related to that will help us please..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can any one help out with the documents that need to be filled for statesponsorship for NSW ? want to apply for 190 subclass, any links related to that will help us please..
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check under SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 FORMS with in the link Resources and forms - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Hope this helps and you are aware that NSW quota is filled for this year. Have to wait till 1st July 2013.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*IELTS NSW requirements 489*

Hi guys, 

Please help me.

I sent skills assessment, IELTS 6 all bands, CV, and qualifications to ORANA NSW.

They invited me applying for their 489 visa regional state sponsorship.

I have applied for it with all required documents and payment.

They already sent me an email with ORANA reference number and asking to wait within 8 weeks (week 4 now)

Registered nurse in Australia. I have got skills assessment. So, ielts nsw requires only 6.0 in each bands. (While registered nurses, they need 7.0 each bands)... Here as long as i have met their requirements and visa 489 requirements... 

Need comments pls...


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

RNAussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> ...


If you have already got the nursing registration from AHPRA and a positive skills assessment then you only need to fulfill NSW requirement for the sponsorship.... But if you do not have AHPRA registration, then I don't know you can get it without IELTS 7. And you must have AHPRA registration to work as a nurse in Australia.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Nurse said:


> If you have already got the nursing registration from AHPRA and a positive skills assessment then you only need to fulfill NSW requirement for the sponsorship.... But if you do not have AHPRA registration, then I don't know you can get it without IELTS 7. And you must have AHPRA registration to work as a nurse in Australia.


Hi, i am holding registration as a nurse in australia without IELTS 7.0 (english language exemption from ahpra)

I have got all skills assessments, IELTS 6.0 each bands.... I have been working in public hospital for new graduate program 8/2012 - 8/2013 (now just 10months experience) )):

ORANA indicates "provide employment references which include a duty statement", what do they mean? 12months experience? Or just showing them I am working as a registered nurses?... Until this August, i can apply for 190... But now... 489 first (


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

*Nsw 489*

Hi,

Is there anyone who applied to Southern Inland SS for subclass 489??

If yes, plz share your experience.

Thanx


----------



## asherasher (May 1, 2013)

Hi ,

I am in the same boat i believe your consultant is correct and i have spoken o a couple of other Consultants and all of them state we will be awarded points.

The benefits of submitting an expression of interest on 1 July | Migration Blog

You don’t have to meet the pass mark on the points test to submit an EOI. *However you won’t receive an invitation for the points based visas unless you meet the pass mark.* You can build upon your EOI to achieve the desired pass mark for points based skilled migration or you can be considered by employers for employer sponsorship.


----------



## shishir (Jun 8, 2013)

*Nsw 489*

anyone who has some experience about the regional SS of NSW, plz share....


----------



## dimitry (Jun 9, 2013)

hi guys,

applied for 190 NSW and received ack on Mar 15th.
"our processing time is up to 12 weeks"

12 weeks have passed, no feedback.. so whats your advise? phone them? mail them?
sounds weird just to wait more if you was informed to have reply in 12weeks.

i think it maybe answered somewhere... but too stressed to read 350+ pages.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

dimitry said:


> hi guys,
> 
> applied for 190 NSW and received ack on Mar 15th.
> "our processing time is up to 12 weeks"
> ...


If it is 2613 ANZ code , u need to wait till July 1st to reset as the ceiling has reached for the current fiscal year.


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

I have a doubt regarding State Sponsorship. I have 3 years of experience, but due to the new ACS rules I will not be able to claim points for 3 years as they are going to deduct 2 years from it, and leave me with only 1 year of skilled experience. To make up for that I will be going for NSW SS, but the requirement for NSW SS says that for Software Engineering one needs 3 years of experience. Any idea whether I am eligible for NSW SS or not? Will they count my experience as 3 years or just 1 year?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ss.neo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding State Sponsorship. I have 3 years of experience, but due to the new ACS rules I will not be able to claim points for 3 years as they are going to deduct 2 years from it, and leave me with only 1 year of skilled experience. To make up for that I will be going for NSW SS, but the requirement for NSW SS says that for Software Engineering one needs 3 years of experience. Any idea whether I am eligible for NSW SS or not? Will they count my experience as 3 years or just 1 year?


The experience in your ACS + experience post ACS will be counted.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Check under SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 FORMS with in the link Resources and forms - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Hope this helps and you are aware that NSW quota is filled for this year. Have to wait till 1st July 2013.


Thanks Mroks... Yeah we are aware that quota is filled for this year... But we are planning for July quota. If they accept 6 in all we can start processing.. We are just gathering info


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> Thanks Mroks... Yeah we are aware that quota is filled for this year... But we are planning for July quota. If they accept 6 in all we can start processing.. We are just gathering info


It highly unlikely that NSW SS eligibility criteria for IELTS will be 6 band in each for ICT professionals.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> It highly unlikely that NSW SS eligibility criteria for IELTS will be 6 band in each for ICT professionals.


You mean it will be 7 ? If I am correct last year they made it 7 in July and after some time they changed to 6. Any ways hoping for best this time.. will see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> You mean it will be 7 ? If I am correct last year they made it 7 in July and after some time they changed to 6. Any ways hoping for best this time.. will see :fingerscrossed:


Its 6.5 band in each for NSW SS, ICT professionals. Most probably will remain same, but highly unlikely to come down.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Its 6.5 band in each for NSW SS, ICT professionals. Most probably will remain same, but highly unlikely to come down.


Ohh 6 is for Regional sponsorship ? Is it diff from Statesponsorship ? please confirm


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> Ohh 6 is for Regional sponsorship ? Is it diff from Statesponsorship ? please confirm


I have a doubt whether 6 band in ielts will work for regional sponsorship for ICT professionals. Usually for sponsorship the IELTS is at higher side than the DIAC's min criteria of 6 band in each for ICT. 190 and 489 are two different routes with specific eligibility criteria.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I have a doubt whether 6 band in ielts will work for regional sponsorship for ICT professionals. Usually for sponsorship the IELTS is at higher side than the DIAC's min criteria of 6 band in each for ICT. 190 and 489 are two different routes with specific eligibility criteria.


Here in the link, I found 6 in English Language Requirement

NSW Skilled Regional Sponsored Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

But I am not sure


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

haryk said:


> Here in the link, I found 6 in English Language Requirement
> 
> NSW Skilled Regional Sponsored Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> But I am not sure


I have been through the link. The link mentions general IELTS requirement and also states that the IELTS requirement will be on higher side for certain occupations.

There is no clarity about IELTS requirement for 489. You can communicate with the state regarding the above query specifically with respect to your occupation.

Have a check whether you qualify for the rest 489 eligibility requirements.

At last if things are not in your favour, you have resit IELTS and get min 6.5 band in each which is not a very difficult task.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I have been through the link. The link mentions general IELTS requirement and also states that the IELTS requirement will be on higher side for certain occupations.
> 
> There is no clarity about IELTS requirement for 489. You can communicate with the state regarding the above query specifically with respect to your occupation.
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right Mroks. Thanks for your suggestions and your help


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys,
could you pls provide me the minimum eligibility requirement for applying in NSW SS. I went through the NSW website but found some forms etc but I need to know the details to apply for Developer Programmer - 261312.

also since ACS has changed their result format, how much experience should we need to apply for ss?? if i have 4 years of exp and got deducted 2 years by acs then how much should i mention 2 years or 4 years in ss application??

thanks in advance!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rahu said:


> Hi guys,
> could you pls provide me the minimum eligibility requirement for applying in NSW SS. I went through the NSW website but found some forms etc but I need to know the details to apply for Developer Programmer - 261312.
> 
> also since ACS has changed their result format, how much experience should we need to apply for ss?? if i have 4 years of exp and got deducted 2 years by acs then how much should i mention 2 years or 4 years in ss application??
> ...


For most of ICT professionals the IELTS requirement is 6.5 in each for NSW SS. Details for the new year should come out in few days time.

Mention the experience stated by ACS (ie 2 yrs) + experience post ACS certificate.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> For most of ICT professionals the IELTS requirement is 6.5 in each for NSW SS. Details for the new year should come out in few days time.
> 
> Mention the experience stated by ACS (ie 2 yrs) + experience post ACS certificate.


thanks Mooks 

yes, that's what i thought as well. but is there any experience requirement? i checked VIC SS requirements and it says three years of experience is needed (which i dont have ofcourse considering ACS new result format) so is it mandatory for NSW ss as well to have at least three years of experience??


----------



## greenbangla (Nov 18, 2012)

rahu said:


> Hi guys,
> could you pls provide me the minimum eligibility requirement for applying in NSW SS. I went through the NSW website but found some forms etc but I need to know the details to apply for Developer Programmer - 261312.
> 
> also since ACS has changed their result format, how much experience should we need to apply for ss?? if i have 4 years of exp and got deducted 2 years by acs then how much should i mention 2 years or 4 years in ss application??
> ...


Hi rahu,

NSW has received application upto 11 April 2013 for SS and minimum eligibility requirement for IELTS was 6 in each band. NSW will reopen to receive application from 1 July 2013 for 2013-14 and minimum IELTS requirement for that year is not finalized yet. You may know this information from 1 July 2013.

In 2012-13, people without any experience have also got SS from NSW. 

Why ACS deducted 2 years from your experience? Was it irrelevant from your occupation? If ACS deducted 2 years from your experience for any specific reason, it is better to claim your experience without the deducted 2 years experience by ACS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rahu said:


> thanks Mooks
> 
> yes, that's what i thought as well. but is there any experience requirement? i checked VIC SS requirements and it says three years of experience is needed (which i dont have ofcourse considering ACS new result format) so is it mandatory for NSW ss as well to have at least three years of experience??


The NSW SS requirement criteria should be open with in few days.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

greenbangla said:


> Hi rahu,
> 
> NSW has received application upto 11 April 2013 for SS and minimum eligibility requirement for IELTS was 6 in each band. NSW will reopen to receive application from 1 July 2013 for 2013-14 and minimum IELTS requirement for that year is not finalized yet. You may know this information from 1 July 2013.
> 
> ...


well, the deduction in experience issue is quite new and its present in ACS website as well. under this new change EVERY applicant will be subject to deduction in experience to some extent and at least 2 years of "relevant" experience deduction is the minimum in all cases.

however, DIAC is still to confirm on this (although i solely believe that DIAC will never count full experience as well).

cheers!


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello mates

As my application was received on Feb 8 2013.. do you think that the old NSw SS rules will apply to me or the new rules, if and when, revealed by NSW?

I am really counting on NSW folks to process my application on the grounds of rules existing last year. Haven't even taken IELTS again to get those extra .5 points to be 7 all. Thoughts anyone? ??

_Whizzard


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

whizzard said:


> Hello mates
> 
> As my application was received on Feb 8 2013.. do you think that the old NSw SS rules will apply to me or the new rules, if and when, revealed by NSW?
> 
> ...


If your NSW SS result comes out with in June, then there should not be a problem. 
If your occupation ceiling is reached you will get invitation in July 2013 and will depend upon the new criteria for invitations.


----------



## maharani (May 9, 2013)

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Guys n Gals,
> 
> Yahoooooo got my NSW approval today.  I am so Happy ... Thank you all for your support on this. Since i have filed my EOI after my NSW application I have to reply them back with EOI number to get inivitation.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Topgun,

Have you got the invitation after your IOE submission?
how long did it takes.

I have the similar case with you and now still waiting the invitation 

thanks


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys!
can anyone provide me a side-by-side comparison of two visa sub-classes: 190 (state ss), and 489 (regional s)

and ofcourse the potential loopholes and drawbacks in both!

here is what i found so far:

regional
----------
provisional, 4 years, low job prospect (since you have to stay inside a particular region)

state
----------
permanent, 2 years, better job prospect (since you will be able to live in metropolitan areas), 


obviously regional is worse that state ss. so what happens if 
i dont get a job?
i am sponsored by an employer in other states?

what is the long term impact on future prospects like getting citizenship??

thanks in advance!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rahu said:


> Hi guys!
> can anyone provide me a side-by-side comparison of two visa sub-classes: 190 (state ss), and 489 (regional s)
> 
> and ofcourse the potential loopholes and drawbacks in both!
> ...


You have prove that after sufficient efforts you are unable to get job in the sponsoring state. If the state is satisfied, it will officially give a go ahead to work in other state. Then there should not be a issue while applying for citizenship going ahead.


----------



## Rn2012 (Apr 16, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Hi, i am holding registration as a nurse in australia without IELTS 7.0 (english language exemption from ahpra)
> 
> I have got all skills assessments, IELTS 6.0 each bands.... I have been working in public hospital for new graduate program 8/2012 - 8/2013 (now just 10months experience) )):
> 
> ORANA indicates "provide employment references which include a duty statement", what do they mean? 12months experience? Or just showing them I am working as a registered nurses?... Until this August, i can apply for 190... But now... 489 first (


It means ask your num to write down that you working there for 10 months and the statement of duty which your performing on ward.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Rn2012 said:


> It means ask your num to write down that you working there for 10 months and the statement of duty which your performing on ward.


I had sent my certified job offer which indicates duration and registered nurse position. I hope it will be fine.

I have certificate of services indicating working duration and fulltime RN. In case orana asks for it... Do u think i should ask num for signed job description?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> If your NSW SS result comes out with in June, then there should not be a problem.
> If your occupation ceiling is reached you will get invitation in July 2013 and will depend upon the new criteria for invitations.


Mate ... are you 100 % sure if new rules and new quota will apply or just the new quota and old rules would apply?

Coz nsw notice says applications received before 11.04.2013 will be processed as normal?


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

*NSW SS process*

Hi,
I am a newbie to this NSW SS process. Just curious as to the process that needs to be followed to be eligible for a NSW SS. I have currently 60 points(even with ACS reduced criteria, but was wondering if I were to apply for NSW SS(which will take the points to 65 and get a bit ahead in the queue), what process do I need to follow?? Only the EOI in skillselect is enough to be considered for NSW SS, or do I need to follow up with any additional application directly to NSW?? If so, can anyone please suggest the link at which I can find more details??


----------



## farhanpk (Jan 26, 2013)

Dears, 
Is there any good news in coming year in NSW SS for people who are planning to apply for 263111. Computer network and system engineers.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

cooluno said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie to this NSW SS process. Just curious as to the process that needs to be followed to be eligible for a NSW SS. I have currently 60 points(even with ACS reduced criteria, but was wondering if I were to apply for NSW SS(which will take the points to 65 and get a bit ahead in the queue), what process do I need to follow?? Only the EOI in skillselect is enough to be considered for NSW SS, or do I need to follow up with any additional application directly to NSW?? If so, can anyone please suggest the link at which I can find more details??


NSW SS takes around 4 months or more to give results. By this time you should already have received your 189 invitation. No no use in going for NSW SS.
With 60 points you should get invitation by August.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have heard that Australian visa fee is going to increase from this July 2013.
Any idea or any more news regarding this??



------------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer 261312: ACS approval: 29th October 2012 | IELTSL=8,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=6.5 | NSW Docs sent: 11th February 2013 | NSW Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(without file number): 23th April 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(with file number): 29th April 2013 | Waiting for NSW approval...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard that Australian visa fee is going to increase from this July 2013.
> Any idea or any more news regarding this??


Additional fees for dependents introduced.
New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Additional fees for dependents introduced.
> New Visa Charges from 1 July 2013



Thank you.. 


------------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer 261312: ACS approval: 29th October 2012 | IELTS L=8,R=6.5,W=6.5,S=6.5 | NSW Docs sent: 11th February 2013 | NSW Docs Delivered : 18th February 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(without file number): 23th April 2013 | NSW Acknowledgement(with file number): 29th April 2013 | Waiting for NSW approval...


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Flag occupations*

Dear All,

Can you please clear me the below information. I m frustrated and anxious.

Flagged Occupations
AWPA has flagged a number of occupations which were borderline in terms of their inclusion on the SOL. These occupations may be removed in future years subject to monitoring of the labour market, education and migration data and evidence from stakeholders in relation to future oversupply issues, migration outcomes and areas of specific need. 
ANZSCO	Occupation	
221111	Accountant (General)(a)
221112	Management Accountant(a)
221113	Taxation Accountant(a)
224111	Actuary
224511	Land Economist
224512	Valuer
232212	Surveyor
232213	Cartographer
232214	Other Spatial Scientist
233111	Chemical Engineer
233211	Civil Engineer
233212	Geotechnical Engineer
233213	Quantity Surveyor
233214	Structural Engineer
233215	Transport Engineer
233411	Electronics Engineer
233511	Industrial Engineer
233512	Mechanical Engineer
233513	Production or Plant Engineer
233911	Aeronautical Engineer
233912	Agricultural Engineer
233913	Biomedical Engineer
233914	Engineering Technologist
233915	Environmental Engineer
233916	Naval Architect
234611	Medical Laboratory Scientist
234711	Veterinarian
252312	Dentist
252712	Speech Pathologist(b)
261111	ICT Business Analyst
261112	Systems Analyst
261311	Analyst Programmer
261312	Developer Programmer
261313	Software Engineer
321111	Automotive Electrician
321211	Motor Mechanic (General)
321212	Diesel Motor Mechanic
321213	Motorcycle Mechanic
321214	Small Engine Mechanic
322211	Sheetmetal Trades Worker
331112	Stonemason
331211	Carpenter and Joiner
331212	Carpenter
331213	Joiner
332211	Painting Trades Workers
333111	Glazier
333211	Fibrous Plasterer
333212	Solid Plasterer
399111	Boat Builder and Repairer
399112	Shipwright
411211	Dental Hygienist
411212	Dental Prosthetist
411213	Dental Technician
411214	Dental Therapist 
(a) Professional Accountants only
(b) Latest ANZSCO revision released after AWPA provided advice to DIAC has changed the title of 252712 Speech Pathologist to 252712 Speech Professionals. 

I got it from the below link. 

Flagged Occupations 


Regards
Rumel


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can you please clear me the below information. I m frustrated and anxious.
> 
> ...


You don't have to worry, 2013-2014 SOL is already published, and it is basically same as the last year's. CSOL will soon be published.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sunlight11 said:


> You don't have to worry, 2013-2014 SOL is already published, and it is basically same as the last year's. CSOL will soon be published.


Thanks for your reply. There are some occupations already closed this year which were in the flag list last year. That's why I am worried about it.


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Guys,
Any news about 261313 applications?
I think that sol is updated but quota is not yet finalized.
Once the quota has set for 2013-2014 then will they send the approvals all at a time for 261313 fr om july 1st?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

naree said:


> Guys,
> Any news about 261313 applications?
> I think that sol is updated but quota is not yet finalized.
> Once the quota has set for 2013-2014 then will they send the approvals all at a time for 261313 fr om july 1st?


Most probably they shall send the results from 1st July as by that time, CSOL, SNOL and quota should have been finalized.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any news for 2613 mates


----------



## ITProfessional (Jun 17, 2013)

*Work Experience after Skills Assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.

Plz let me know whether I should:

a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?


Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"

Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer.
> ...



You could have written it at a proper places, instead of the replicating the same post around several threads!

I would like to say that, you must provide the documents to claim the post ACS assesment experience.


----------



## ITProfessional (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for ur advice. But my post has been overlooked, and v few replies have been received. That is why I posted on several threads.


But the problem with my case is also that my designation for new job is changed: its System Analyst. Although job duties are almost same as of Software Engineer, still additional duties of System analyst are also there, like it happens in IT companies. So it may run a risk, right?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ITProfessional said:


> Thanks for ur advice. But my post has been overlooked, and v few replies have been received. That is why I posted on several threads.
> 
> 
> But the problem with my case is also that my designation for new job is changed: its System Analyst. Although job duties are almost same as of Software Engineer, still additional duties of System analyst are also there, like it happens in IT companies. So it may run a risk, right?


I don't think so dude. It would be beneficial if you could claim additional points. So don't think so much. Just provide the supportive documents to claim post ACS assessment exp.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

*IELTS requirements going to change*

Hi everyone,

I heard from someone that NSW's IELTS requirements going to be changed, in July, to 7 points in each module. Is that true?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rams0b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I heard from someone that NSW's IELTS requirements going to be changed, in July, to 7 points in each module. Is that true?


Its' better to ignore such news. Few days are remaining, picture will be clear by 1st July.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

ITProfessional said:


> Thanks for ur advice. But my post has been overlooked, and v few replies have been received. That is why I posted on several threads.
> 
> 
> But the problem with my case is also that my designation for new job is changed: its System Analyst. Although job duties are almost same as of Software Engineer, still additional duties of System analyst are also there, like it happens in IT companies. So it may run a risk, right?


You can hurl a mail to DIAC & ACS as well describing your current situation. Ofcourse thats my personal opinion.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I heard from someone that NSW's IELTS requirements going to be changed, in July, to 7 points in each module. Is that true?


12 more days to go. whatever come out, just be prepared for the worst. its a bad luck that after waiting for so many days facing so many obstacles we still become subject to some stupid rule changes. but one thing is certain, this year getting SS will be difficult since the bulk of applicants just have no other choice and having a higher score in IELTS would be a dominant factor in the SS grant.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Anybody can give me list of documents details that I have to make ready for visa application?
Also, I have one question, If visa is granted and visa invitation is received after that generally how much duration applicant will get to move there?


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> After grant of visa, u can move before the expiry of your pcc or medical which ever is earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best dear



Thanks for reply. So this will give an applicant minimum 6 months approx??
Or it can be less than that??


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Going to file SS this July. I'm interested in VIC but have been led to believe that rejection rate is quite high for ICT. Therefore, thinking about going for NSW. 

Was wondering if it is possible to file SS both for VIC and NSW. Secondly, would states have any concerns over it and would it affect SS in any way. 

Don't want to take any risk and waste additional time in the process


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I heard from someone that NSW's IELTS requirements going to be changed, in July, to 7 points in each module. Is that true?


from where did u hear this ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steyn said:


> Going to file SS this July. I'm interested in VIC but have been led to believe that rejection rate is quite high for ICT. Therefore, thinking about going for NSW.
> 
> Was wondering if it is possible to file SS both for VIC and NSW. Secondly, would states have any concerns over it and would it affect SS in any way.
> 
> Don't want to take any risk and waste additional time in the process


Go for NSW SS as it is a safe bet. Though it takes around 4 months or more, they usually don't reject.
Moreover Sydney is the preferred destination for ICT professionals.

Regarding Victoria as per my analysis, they approve applicants with high IELTS and experience of 8 yrs and more. There might me some exceptions.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Go for NSW SS as it is a safe bet. Though it takes around 4 months or more, they usually don't reject.
> Moreover Sydney is the preferred destination for ICT professionals.
> 
> Regarding Victoria as per my analysis, they approve applicants with high IELTS and experience of 8 yrs and more. There might me some exceptions.


Thanks for your prompt response and advise. A few more questions

- How about filing for both VIC and NSW at the same time. Is it advisable?
- I have got around 12 years of experience with below mentioned IELTS score. Just wondering if it would help. 

Overall: 7.5
L: 8
R: 8.5
W: 7
R: 7

- I have earned a few ICT certifications. Wanted to know if I should send it for SS & visa application and would it help


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steyn said:


> Thanks for your prompt response and advise. A few more questions
> 
> - How about filing for both VIC and NSW at the same time. Is it advisable?
> *I have no idea whether it is allowed or not. If allowed, check it should not effect you in negative way.*
> ...


Above reply in *bold*
My suggestion, better go for NSW and ignore Victoria.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys I am new on this forum, just want to know if system administrator occupation will be included in the new NSW occupation list?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Hi guys I am new on this forum, just want to know if system administrator occupation will be included in the new NSW occupation list?


Its already present on NSW for 2012, so should remain in 2013 also.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-27.05.2013.pdf


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys can any tell me which other states has system admin occupation on their SNOL and requires only 6 in each in IELTS.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys can any tell me which other states has system admin occupation on their SNOL and requires only 6 in each in IELTS.


6 band IELTS will not work for SS, you need to get at least 6.5 band in each for ICT codes.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

*good*

may be same case for you .. 

thanks for this post ..


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

But NSW accepts app with 6 IELTS score for system admin!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> But NSW accepts app with 6 IELTS score for system admin!


Are you sure? Any link?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Its true.. they accept 6 in each module... information is available on NSW website


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, my agent told me!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Yes, my agent told me!


The details will be displayed on NWS site with in few days for the new year. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rams0b said:


> Its true.. they accept 6 in each module... information is available on NSW website


Can you provide the link.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Mroks said:


> Can you provide the link.


information is not available on their website now. Lets wait for July


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah


----------



## Pryanka (Jun 18, 2013)

Which States permit to apply for state nomination migration if IELTS below 7 but exp above 5 years in IT.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Pryanka said:


> Which States permit to apply for state nomination migration if IELTS below 7 but exp above 5 years in IT.


SA - 6.5 band in each
NSW - 6.5 band in each

Check your occupation code with the State occupation list.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> SA - 6.5 band in each
> NSW - 6.5 band in each
> 
> Check your occupation code with the State occupation list.


Sorry Mroks, but so far NSW sponsoring at just 6 in each module.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes NSW requires only 6 in each in IELTS!


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Mroks said:


> SA - 6.5 band in each
> NSW - 6.5 band in each
> 
> Check your occupation code with the State occupation list.


Are you sure SA needs 6.5 each?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes 100% till now, don't know from 1st July requirements.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Sujith singh said:


> Yes 100% till now, don't know from 1st July requirements.


Thanks Sujith, It says Software Engineer (DIAC Occupation Ceiling Met),

I have ACS assessment for Software Engineer can i apply for the sponsership of other similar ANSZCO codes like web developer?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

But why would u go for web dev rather than SW, and anyways u have to wait till 1st July, because nun of states are accepting application now.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, so far, nsw stated to me: ielts 6.0 each bands is ok for nominations.
For certain jobs, check ielts requirement with skill asssessing bodies. For ex, nurses need 7, doctors 7, pharmacist 7.5..............

Personally, i am not sure changes from july 2013.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks Sujith, It says Software Engineer (DIAC Occupation Ceiling Met),
> 
> I have ACS assessment for Software Engineer can i apply for the sponsership of other similar ANSZCO codes like web developer?


No you cannot. You can only ask for sponsorship in your related occupation that has been accessed by ACS .
Since this year software quota is filled, you cannot apply with or without sponsorship because the country has already taken required software engineers. If however the country opens its requirement for software engineer in next year quota , then you can apply otherwise you cannot . However software engineers and business analyst are such quotas which are over filled and the country may remove them in future.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rohitk (Jan 24, 2013)

The department’s eLodgement systems will be offline for system upgrades from 28 June 2013 and may not be available again until 1 July 2013. *Clients planning to apply online for any Australian visa, prior to the introduction of new visa pricing and policies on 1 July, are encouraged to lodge and pay for their application before 9 pm (AEST) on 28 June*. Clients will not be able to lodge online visa applications while the systems are offline. If a client does not lodge their visa application prior to 1 July 2013, they will be subject to the new visa pricing arrangements.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

7 days left.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> 7 days left.


Yes, it is 6.5 days lefts now.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Yes, it is 6.5 days lefts now.


Now 6 days


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody know about developer programmer is doing in July 2013 in new sol list...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Why is NSW not coming up any news or updates for next year SS.. 
They seem to be un-interested... 

Really .......,, oh no.. they take longer time to process SS.. No online system.. No updates.. But still a lot of IT jobs are in NSW. 

They act as-if they were tasmania.. Sad :-(


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

Can someone predict will be any news available on the official site of NSW this week...or we must wait till 1st of July... I think they are delaying the update of their requirements about 190 visa process too long.... It's just not fair.... I think they should announce something till now, so we can make any plans with our documents ect. ect....


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

As the subclass 489 and other visa information is still valid for this financial year, So they don't want to confuse people. The info will be live on 1st of July.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Hope they reveal things on july 1st atleast. Im again if they delay further than july 1st, then sure it's not good. 

I feel like they should be punished for such a slow and in-effective system. But I cant do anything about it.. My bad.. :-(

My inner feelings tell me that because of all these stupid systems Australia may lose genuine skilled immigrants to other countries(canada, uk), if they can address these shortfalls..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

divyap said:


> Hope they reveal things on july 1st atleast. Im again if they delay further than july 1st, then sure it's not good.
> 
> I feel like they should be punished for such a slow and in-effective system. But I cant do anything about it.. My bad.. :-(
> 
> My inner feelings tell me that because of all these stupid systems Australia may lose genuine skilled immigrants to other countries(canada, uk), if they can address these shortfalls..


Hi Divya,

Please keep patince and you everything will be there as per the schedule. They are Australians not Indians. They do, what they say!

So I would say, don't be so conclusive instead of waiting for just few days!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Please keep patince and you everything will be there as per the schedule. They are Australians not Indians. They do, what they say!
> 
> So I would say, don't be so conclusive instead of waiting for just few days!


You are right Mahendra. They are going to conduct 189 invitation round on 1st July, else they would have postponed it. The SS details will take some time to come out and applicants should be in a position to apply on 1st July for SS.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

on NSW SS visa 190 can we live,work,study anywhere in NSW ??? sydney as well ??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nazarwaheed said:


> on NSW SS visa 190 can we live,work,study anywhere in NSW ??? sydney as well ??


Yes you are right. Any where within NSW.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You are right Mahendra. They are going to conduct 189 invitation round on 1st July, else they would have postponed it. The SS details will take some time to come out and applicants should be in a position to apply on 1st July for SS.


No, nsw's monopoly in IT sector seems to bring out some unjustifiable and carelessness about their processes.. No offence though.. 

Yes gotta be patient. What else can we do...!!!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Can anyone tell if NSW SNOL will remain same as 2012-2013.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys

If anyone planning to apply who has actual experience 6+ yrs and ACS approved experience less than 3 years ? are you planning to get points on experience? please guide me


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Can anyone tell if NSW SNOL will remain same as 2012-2013.


Hi sujith

please give me one week and i will inform you with a 100% confirmed news.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> If anyone planning to apply who has actual experience 6+ yrs and ACS approved experience less than 3 years ? are you planning to get points on experience? please guide me


Yes im planning to do so.. 

I had 4 yrs exp and ACS ate up all of them... 

And so gonna ignore their skilled date... !!!



mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Please keep patince and you everything will be there as per the schedule. They are Australians not Indians. They do, what they say!
> 
> So I would say, don't be so conclusive instead of waiting for just few days!



It's not conclusive that it will be july 1st, it could even be july end too... !!!


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> Yes im planning to do so..
> 
> I had 4 yrs exp and ACS ate up all of them...
> 
> ...


It will be July 1st for sure based on nsw procedure.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

can anyone pls confirm when exactly NSW opened *last year*?? was it in July??


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All,
Any news for 2613, on NSW site or from anywhere else.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi All,
> Any news for 2613, on NSW site or from anywhere else.


check with NSW state sponsorship team whether they will process your old Application or you have to submit new. 2613 is there in the new SOL. So its good news for you. cheers man.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*IELTS requirment for NSW after july 2013*

*IELTS band require for ICT professional(Developer Programmer) for applying NSW state sponsorship after 1st july 2013 ?*Would it be same or going to change ?


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> IELTS band require for ICT professional(Developer Programmer) for applying NSW state sponsorship after 1st july 2013 ?Would it be same or going to change ?


Wait till monday.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*IELTS requirment for NSW after july 2013*

*I know picture will clear on 1st of july 2013 ...but is there any hope or clue regarding that NSW SS will reopen with same criteria OR NOT ?*


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jamie_jam said:


> *I know picture will clear on 1st of july 2013 ...but is there any hope or clue regarding that NSW SS will reopen with same criteria OR NOT ?*


The current NSW Sponsorship criteria took effect last October 2012. So we cannot speculate that new criteria will be delivered on July 1st. Let's just pray that criteria will be the same. But as we all know, DIAC fees and ACS slashing years of experience in a way made it difficult or will give slim chances to potential immigrants.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*IELTS requirment for NSW after july 2013*

*Thanks and hoping that NSW SS will require IELTS 6 band in each module:fingerscrossed: for ICT professional 1st of july 2013 onwards.*


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*IELTS requirment for NSW after july 2013*

*And if they are going to do some changes then they will declare it early i.e june first week but there is no communication from NSW side yet.Hence , i assuming that no change for NSW SS criteria especially in IELTS requirement for ICT professional.*


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Due to the sharp increase in the fees which would effect from 1st July 2013 I would not be able to pay my dependent fee because in my case it would be double $6120. I am married with two kids and I am planning to remove my family from my EOI for the time being and once I get there and get decent job then I would be applying for them. 

Would it be affecting my visa application / grant decision? Need your expert advice


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> Due to the sharp increase in the fees which would effect from 1st July 2013 I would not be able to pay my dependent fee because in my case it would be double $6120. I am married with two kids and I am planning to remove my family from my EOI for the time being and once I get there and get decent job then I would be applying for them.
> 
> Would it be affecting my visa application / grant decision? Need your expert advice


Same scenario with me and my agent advised me that if you are married then you have to include your dependents while filing EOI form otherwise you will not be eligible for granting PR visa ..


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there any chance for someone qualified as a software engineer (261313) to achieve SS with the current condition? I have IELTS 6 as well.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

vanguard said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there any chance for someone qualified as a software engineer (261313) to achieve SS with the current condition? I have IELTS 6 as well.


If nsw follows the same existing criteria, then you have a chance..


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Mng peeps,

Good news. 

Jus got email from CO:

You should receive an email containing the result of your application and reciept at some point next week

2613 guys cheer up & just 1 more week .Those who are waiting for result pls check ur emails regularly for the positive outcome.


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Mng peeps,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> ...


Hey i havent received any such email, is it that they sent to few people only?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

ramanj said:


> Hey i havent received any such email, is it that they sent to few people only?


Don't know about that. I received email from my CO


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Don't know about that. I received email from my CO


Neither me


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Don't know about that. I received email from my CO


Btw Wat was the date on docs reached for u?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> Due to the sharp increase in the fees which would effect from 1st July 2013 I would not be able to pay my dependent fee because in my case it would be double $6120. I am married with two kids and I am planning to remove my family from my EOI for the time being and once I get there and get decent job then I would be applying for them.
> 
> Would it be affecting my visa application / grant decision? Need your expert advice


Hi bhashmi,

Can you provide us the link from where you have read the news about visa fee increase? As per my understanding, there is no increase in fee.

Thanks.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Mng peeps,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> ...


Hey Ram,

Excellent news!
I am also expecting positive outcome in the first week of July. Lets all start celebrating from 1st week of July. 

Cheers.......................!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Dude there is increase in only dependent visa fee n not for individual...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sujith singh said:


> Dude there is increase in only dependent visa fee n not for individual...


Sujith,

Thanks for the information.

Cheers.....


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> Can you provide us the link from where you have read the news about visa fee increase? As per my understanding, there is no increase in fee.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/new-...cing-table.pdf


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

joy_31 said:


> Neither me


I haven't receive it either.


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Mng peeps,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> ...


Hi
Could you plz tell us what is the content of the mail that you received from CO


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> Can you provide us the link from where you have read the news about visa fee increase? As per my understanding, there is no increase in fee.
> 
> Thanks.




I hope this is what you need : Proposed Visa Pricing Table


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

ms.manpreet said:


> Hi
> Could you plz tell us what is the content of the mail that you received from CO


You should receive an email containing the result of your application and reciept at some point next week


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> You should receive an email containing the result of your application and reciept at some point next week


dear ,

Can u share the time when your docs were received by NSW.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> dear ,
> 
> Can u share the time when your docs were received by NSW.


Feb 20


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Gaurav how sure r u that u r friend has got the correct information from DIAC


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

WOWWWWW. great newssssss..



ram2013 said:


> Mng peeps,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing wonderful news with Buddy 



gaurav7172 said:


> I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
> I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> You should receive an email containing the result of your application and reciept at some point next week


did you received a file number ?


----------



## ragavindia (Oct 12, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
> I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


For spouse its around 1500 $ and kids around 700 $
And nowhere its mentioned married couples should add spouse and kids mandatorily, additional application charges is only when you include them and including is not mandated atleast with the info on diac site for proposed visa fees.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
> I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Married ppl cannot file alone? Ridiculously sensible... 
Ha ha. Don't post such laughable posts...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

ragavindia said:


> For spouse its around 1500 $ and kids around 700 $
> And nowhere its mentioned married couples should add spouse and kids mandatorily, additional application charges is only when you include them and including is not mandated atleast with the info on diac site for proposed visa fees.


Even you caught the same point.. Great.. But totally ridiculous post.. After reading this point, I couldn't believe his earlier points.. Ha ha..


----------



## ragavindia (Oct 12, 2012)

divyap said:


> Even you caught the same point.. Great.. But totally ridiculous post.. After reading this point, I couldn't believe his earlier points.. Ha ha..


Also including spouse/dependents is not mandated even before the visa fee hike in July 2013 in the current system , hence no point in getting that mandated after the fee hike . (only if they need more money , any way those skip now will be paying more in future for sure to apply for partner visa , so DIAC would want to encash that ) .

after all immigration is a personal decision and the concerned person has the discretion to decide whom to include when, DIAC cannot compel to immigrate more people this way .


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
> I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


That's great new ..a*nyone can validate this new about IELTS band 6 will be require from 1st of july for ICT professional ?*

waiting desperately..


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Mng peeps,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> ...


*Any other person who got mail other than ram2013 ?*


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> I had a word with my friend in australia and he has close ties with someone in DIAC and he confirmed that the IELTS scores will not change for this year and even NSW will process state sponsorships with 6 IELTS score. So you guys shouldn't worry. But due to hike in visa fees for dependants it will become tough for some to pay the fees.
> I was lucky to file a month ago with just 3060 for me and wife, but now for spouse also you will have to pay somewhere around $1030 AUD and for each child $515. And married people cannot file visa alone. They will have to include their spouse and children. The increase is to stop non-genuine migrants whatever that means. Its only the money that will be issue for many people. Hope you guys have multiple credit cards.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Hi,

Could you please let me know about any other ways of paying the Visa fee...My credit card hasn't got the limit to pay the visa fee in one go....Would be good to know if anyone had made the payment with any other method....???


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Any other person who got mail other than ram2013 ?


My docs reached in late March and I haven't received any email from NSW lately. Guess such email is for Feb applicants


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> You should receive an email containing the result of your application and reciept at some point next week


Thanks for sharing this good news mate! Please do let us know when your positive outcome arrives next week


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am Feb applicant , but I have not received any mail about NSW SS approval yet ...  
Any idea whats going on???


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Feb applicant , but I have not received any mail about NSW SS approval yet ...
> Any idea whats going on???


Maybe all those peopels who had sent a mail to NSW for knowing their status get this updated response.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Maybe all those peopels who had sent a mail to NSW for knowing their status get this updated response.


No. I sent a mail and asked about this. Questions and reply as below. But Answer was not so happy for me

*I had 3 Questions;*

1) . Will my application valid for next quota which start from 1 July 2013 ?

2) . Will my application rejected (I have IELTS 6 each), If NSW change the IELTS band to 7 from 1 July 2013 ?

3). When can i expect state nomination ,if my application still valid for next quota ?

*Answer was :*

I am not able to answer your questions as we do not have any additional information at this time.

We are currently waiting for further information from the Department of Citizenship and Immigration about what we can do to proceed with applications where the ceiling has been reached.

As soon as we have any further information we will contact you. NSW Trade and Investment are experiencing a high volume of calls and therefore we ask that you are patience in waiting for our response.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know about any other ways of paying the Visa fee...My credit card hasn't got the limit to pay the visa fee in one go....Would be good to know if anyone had made the payment with any other method....???


Sure. You can buy a australian dollar prepaid card and fill it with required 3060 aud and then use it for transaction.. I got it from ICICI bank after paying Rs 200. State the reason as payment for immigration. Now you don't need credit card right 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sanje said:


> No. I sent a mail and asked about this. Questions and reply as below. But Answer was not so happy for me
> 
> I had 3 Questions;
> 
> ...


You are asking too many questions and even no one will give you exact reply on these questions, and if they give you then that means they are sharing result with you.
Also want to know when you sent this mail to them...


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

wait till 5th of july and let the things get normal before you ask anymore questions dear all.

we all know this is the time when the new year new rules are implemented so of course no one will get replies in time, luck otherwise.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

State never replies to the queries in specific way or clearly. I have interacted with Victoria on SS queries after the ceiling was reached, but was unable to get clear information from them. It is through this forum I could understand the Vic SS process.
1. Vic accepts SS application irrespective of ceiling factor.
2. Vic continues with SS processing even after occupation ceiling is reached.
3. After completion of SS processing, Vic gives the result as +ve or -ve approval.
4. Only the invitation part is halted by DIAC till 1st July.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

All the Best to All who are/have applying/ Applied for NSW SS and who are waiting for 1 July to start process...ATB guys..


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Sure. You can buy a australian dollar prepaid card and fill it with required 3060 aud and then use it for transaction.. I got it from ICICI bank after paying Rs 200. State the reason as payment for immigration. Now you don't need credit card right
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks Gaurav ,

Is it 200 rupees or 200 AUD you paid? I spoke to ICICI Guys some time ago they said you need to topup the card with minimum of 200 AUD for it to be issues.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Sure. You can buy a australian dollar prepaid card and fill it with required 3060 aud and then use it for transaction.. I got it from ICICI bank after paying Rs 200. State the reason as payment for immigration. Now you don't need credit card right
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Now.. with dependents fee also being levied... what method can be used to pay the fee..

I have a credit card with limit enough to pay for primary applicant but not enough to pay for the dependents. In that case how can I make payment... 
1. Can I make payment using 2 cards?
2. Can I pay partially using credit carf and partly using prepaid aud card?

Thx.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

*Countdown*

2 more days.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sanje said:


> No. I sent a mail and asked about this. Questions and reply as below. But Answer was not so happy for me
> 
> *I had 3 Questions;*
> 
> ...


Check the answers above. I have tried to answer as much accurate as possible with info from my friend who got contacts in DIAC. However due to recent change in government , chances are that there might be small tweaks in rules.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Sure. You can buy a australian dollar prepaid card and fill it with required 3060 aud and then use it for transaction.. I got it from ICICI bank after paying Rs 200. State the reason as payment for immigration. Now you don't need credit card right
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Now.. with dependents fee also being levied... what method can be used to pay the fee..

I have a credit card with limit enough to pay for primary applicant but not enough to pay for the dependents. In that case how can I make payment... 
1. Can I make payment using 2 cards?
2. Can I pay partially using credit carf and partly using prepaid aud card?

Thx.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Thanks Gaurav ,
> 
> Is it 200 rupees or 200 AUD you paid? I spoke to ICICI Guys some time ago they said you need to topup the card with minimum of 200 AUD for it to be issues.


It depends on the Idiots who are giving you the card. they will try to force you to buy 200 AUD. But you can just fill it with 50 AUD to be active. After that you can fill the card from anywhere where you can get australian dollar at good rate. I filled it with only 50 AUD and no problem. Card fees is just 200 rupees. But you have to fill it with some small amount initially.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Now.. with dependents fee also being levied... what method can be used to pay the fee..
> 
> I have a credit card with limit enough to pay for primary applicant but not enough to pay for the dependents. In that case how can I make payment...
> 1. Can I make payment using 2 cards?
> ...


Dude I will give you one suggestion. Using it is your choice.
use your credit card to pay initially 3060. Now get the AUD prepaid card and fill it with required amount to pay spouse fees. Alternatively you can pay the credit card fees so that the limit increases back to the amount that you have to pay for spouse fees. After you have paid and got the visa, you can pay some initial amount to the credit card so that they don't blacklist you. and when you go to australia and start earning, you can pay the credit card outstanding amount. good and easy for you. cheers man and be happy. 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

The visa login page has gone into planned system maintenance. 
Planned System Maintenance
To allow us to continually improve our systems, online services and products, this service is unavailable due to planned system maintenance.
This service is unavailable
from 09:00pm 28 June 2013 until 10:00am 29 June 2013
Australian Eastern Daylight Saving Time
We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> You are asking too many questions and even no one will give you exact reply on these questions, and if they give you then that means they are sharing result with you.
> Also want to know when you sent this mail to them...


I asked these questions as i have IELTS 6 and really doubt about new rule 

Anyway i sent this mail 25-June-2013


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Check the answers above. I have tried to answer as much accurate as possible with info from my friend who got contacts in DIAC. However due to recent change in government , chances are that there might be small tweaks in rules.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


What a relief Buddyy   thank for your comments


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Sanje said:


> I asked these questions as i have IELTS 6 and really doubt about new rule
> 
> Anyway i sent this mail 25-June-2013


Are you doubt about IELTS 6 band applicable from 1st july 2013 for NSW SS ?
What u got in the response of your mail regarding IELTS ?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok gaurav... so one thing is confirmed that i can make the payment using 2 diff. Cards if I have the combined limit more than 3060 +1530+765? 
Right??????



gaurav7172 said:


> Dude I will give you one suggestion. Using it is your choice.
> use your credit card to pay initially 3060. Now get the AUD prepaid card and fill it with required amount to pay spouse fees. Alternatively you can pay the credit card fees so that the limit increases back to the amount that you have to pay for spouse fees. After you have paid and got the visa, you can pay some initial amount to the credit card so that they don't blacklist you. and when you go to australia and start earning, you can pay the credit card outstanding amount. good and easy for you. cheers man and be happy.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

One more day...haha


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> One more day...haha


Hope all of us and you a reason to smile and laugh like this on monday too.....


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys jus praying that IELTS and System admin job doesn't change.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys jus praying that IELTS and System admin job doesn't change.


I hope for a quicker process like ACT.. That will be really helpful


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Last year DIAC's target was 190,000 migrants and for 2013-14 is the same(evidence can be found by googling). Therefore the rules and regulations would be same again I guess. Also, we have seen there is not much changes in the new sol list. Moreover, 457 visa is broken and going to cease soon(evidence: Australian tv news & unions). So, there is no other way to fill the gaps of the shortage of migrants but to keep the requirments minimum for state nomination.
1 more day to reveal that..........

Sorry for wrong info, 457 will be there.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Last year DIAC's target was 190,000 migrants and for 2013-14 is the same(evidence can be found by googling). Therefore the rules and regulations would be same again I guess. Also, we have seen there is not much changes in the new sol list. Moreover, 457 visa is broken and going to cease soon(evidence: Australian tv news & unions). So, there is no other way to fill the gaps of the shortage of migrants but to keep the requirments minimum for state nomination.
> 1 more day to reveal that..........


Yes thats in a way true.. But not sure if nsw cares about migrations... They would rather worry more abt the business migrations i.e potential investors... If u see their commitment towards 190, its only next to nothing.. They simply don't seem to care. There's no online system in place too... SS approval time is the longest amongst states.. 

In short, they would simply leave things as it is.. This is my guess.

Also almost all the 189 visa ppl (ICT category) would directly land in Sydney.. 

So 190 is a matter of least interest to nsw..


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

7 hours to go.....tonight you guys will have a very exiting dream.....


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> 7 hours to go.....tonight you guys will have a very exiting dream.....


7 hrs?? How??


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> 7 hrs?? How??


1st July will be after 4 hours and this changes should take place in general:

Reset to ceiling
starting to invite the Feb, March & April applicants
2013-14 intake info

This is all my assumptions. Take it or leave it!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

How to pay 300$ for nsw ss.. 

Please let me know


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> 1st July will be after 4 hours and this changes should take place in general:
> 
> Reset to ceiling
> starting to invite the Feb, March & April applicants
> ...


*And, What about IELTS band for ICT proffesional from 1st july?*


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

divyap said:


> How to pay 300$ for nsw ss..
> 
> Please let me know


You can pay by Demand Draft (DD)


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

divyap said:


> How to pay 300$ for nsw ss..
> 
> Please let me know



You have to get the Draft for 300(Australian Dollars) made in favor of: 
*Industry & Investment NSW* and have to send it along with the documents.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

2 more hours to go!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys any update on australias CSOL for 2013-2014


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

I think NSW will wait for CSOL to be updated and then open up for accepting SS


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> I think NSW will wait for CSOL to be updated and then open up for accepting SS


You are right, state cannot go ahead with SS without the details of CSOL. It's surprising the occupation quota is still not disclosed for 2013-14, when around just an hour and half is left for 1st July invitations.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> I think NSW will wait for CSOL to be updated and then open up for accepting SS


Any idea as to wn the updated csol wil be released?,



jerry9 said:


> You have to get the Draft for 300(Australian Dollars) made in favor of:
> Industry & Investment NSW and have to send it along with the documents.


Jerry I'm from India. So the dollars-to-rupee conversion and the forex variations etc, these things worry me.. 

Any suggestions? Plz let me knw


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> 2 more hours to go!


Probably more than 2 hours. I'd be quite surprised if they update it before 9am. Said that, we're almost there. A few more hours would do us no harm


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

divyap said:


> Jerry I'm from India. So the dollars-to-rupee conversion and the forex variations etc, these things worry me..
> 
> Any suggestions? Plz let me knw


Hi,

* You don't have to worry about the Forex variation once the draft is made.*

All you have to do is:
You have get the draft made from the Bank and they will convert the rupees to Dollars and will give you the draft for 300 AUD. 

Note : The draft has to be payable at Sydney, Australia for NSW SS

Your bank will give u the draft of a foreign bank(with which they have tie up) and will be payable at Sydney. The bank will charge you the conversion rate of the day on which you have made the request. They will also confirm you the conversion rate. 
Some private banks also charge fee of around Rs 200- 300 for making drafts.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Probably more than 2 hours. I'd be quite surprised if they update it before 9am. Said that, we're almost there. A few more hours would do us no harm


Gooood News for 2613 applicants....................
Congrats to all!

CSOL has been updated and 2613 is there on the CSOL for 2013!
Please see the link for more details:

Occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) from 1 July 2013


----------



## osdjme (Jan 28, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys any update on australias CSOL for 2013-2014


There you go...

Occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) from 1 July 2013


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

osdjme said:


> There you go...
> 
> Occupations on the Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) from 1 July 2013


Thanks God.

Now time to waiting for NSW updates ?

Any news from NSW ??


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Sleepless Night  *


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*How can we check , when the NSW site updated accordingly CSOL ?
Any link to see changes of NSW? *


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

*Guys do you have any statistics which mentioned the start date(roughly) of state who start sponsorship last year. i have seen somewhere . But now cant find. If we can find that link , then we can guess that when NSW publish nomination details and requirement.
*


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> *How can we check , when the NSW site updated accordingly CSOL ?
> Any link to see changes of NSW? *



Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> Visa & Nomination - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Hi ,

I have checked the skilled migration plan for NSW and have found that it has been updated on 27/05/2103. which was just 3 days ago . 

Not sure.....but it makes me think that nsw has already updated the skilled occupation list for state sponsorship.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have checked the skilled migration plan for NSW and have found that it has been updated on 27/05/2103. which was just 3 days ago .
> 
> Not sure.....but it makes me think that nsw has already updated the skilled occupation list for state sponsorship.


27/05/2013 is not 3 days ago.... its more than a month back....


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> * You don't have to worry about the Forex variation once the draft is made.*
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot jerry... your clarification was of great help...


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Folks,

I have lodged my visa application on 01-June-2013 but CO is not yet assigned. Is this normal? acutally i have seen in multiple post, people who lodged before me got their CO assigned. Can anybody help me on this to understand the process.

regards
Sajid.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nurse said:


> 27/05/2013 is not 3 days ago.... its more than a month back....


oops ......yes u r right...!


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 01-June-2013 but CO is not yet assigned. Is this normal? acutally i have seen in multiple post, people who lodged before me got their CO assigned. Can anybody help me on this to understand the process.
> 
> ...


Allocation of CO depends upon ur visa subclass and the visa processing priority group you come under.
for example : for subclass 190 and priority group 3 it is Within 5 weeks of lodgement . AND for subclass 489 skilled independent(priority group 4 it is from 8 weeks of lodgement.
Hope this helps.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Gooood News for 2613 applicants....................
> Congrats to all!
> 
> CSOL has been updated and 2613 is there on the CSOL for 2013!
> ...


Wow great!!


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Feb-April applicants, please check your email today. It might be your lucky day & share the awesome news.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Any new on ceiling reset????


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm wondering who's gonna be the first to receive the grant mail from NSW


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> ...


Congrats! Time to celebrate indeed!


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> ...


Oh wait. Did you post this under every thread ? Not cool, bro.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

no updates untill now...


----------



## sweethina99 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks alot .
sorry but couldn't control the happiness and excitement


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> ...


congrats!


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Haha just received approval from NSW about 10 minutes ago!

Developer Programmer
Docs reached on Mar 21
No work experience 

Check your inbox guys! Your approval may be lying there waiting for you!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Haha just received approval from NSW about 10 minutes ago!
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Docs reached on Mar 21
> ...


Congratulations Lee!!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Haha just received approval from NSW about 10 minutes ago!
> 
> Developer Programmer
> Docs reached on Mar 21
> ...


Congrats can you pls update excel sheet


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

As expected, I got my approval mail just few minutes back. Happy to see that mail.....
Keep checking your mails. All the best.

Cheers......................................


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> As expected, I got my approval mail just few minutes back. Happy to see that mail.....
> Keep checking your mails. All the best.
> ...


Congratulations Shankar. When did you apply that?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Got nsw approval now. 15 feb doc reached, analyst programmer


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> As expected, I got my approval mail just few minutes back. Happy to see that mail.....
> Keep checking your mails. All the best.
> ...


so NSW would accept 6 in IELTS...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Shankar. When did you apply that?


Thanks Mahendra. Mine is Feb 7 application. See my signature for more details.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> so NSW would accept 6 in IELTS...


Offcourse, that is the minimum requirement.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Lee!!


Thanks mate


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats can you pls update excel sheet


My entry on the sheet is missing. I'll re-add it when I get back


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> As expected, I got my approval mail just few minutes back. Happy to see that mail.....
> Keep checking your mails. All the best.
> ...


Congratulations! Today's ours to celebrate!


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Got nsw approval now. 15 feb doc reached, analyst programmer


Congrats Andy!!!!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Congratulations! Today's ours to celebrate!


Thanks Lee. 
Yes, it's time to celebrate. With in few days every one will get approvals I guess.

Cheers.....


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

sankar said:


> offcourse, that is the minimum requirement.


anyways congratz bro


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Checked my mail minutes ago.....and very delighted to see the NSW SS approval...!


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Got NSW SS approval 40 minutes ago 

Applied under occupation Developer Programmer and was March 15th applicant.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> anyways congratz bro


Thanks mate. 
When did you apply?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Checked my mail minutes ago.....and very delighted to see the NSW SS approval...!


Congrats man...!
It seems today is 2613 day. Most of the people are getting approvals.

Cheers....


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Thanks mate.
> When did you apply?


Actually, its for my wife.We are waiting for new occupation list to be published..Prying that software engineer should be inside...


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> As expected, I got my approval mail just few minutes back. Happy to see that mail.....
> Keep checking your mails. All the best.
> ...


Hi Shankar,

That's good news

Patience pays..

Got ur EOI?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys still NSW is not opened up SS.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Still same list


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

HI Guyss.. 

Got my approval from SS. Thanks Gods and everyone in here..

But there is no invoice attached. Only mail. Is same same you guyss ??


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Got NSW SS approval 40 minutes ago
> 
> Applied under occupation Developer Programmer and was March 15th applicant.


Hi salalemon,

Congrads mate. You got with invoice attached or only mail ?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Checked my mail minutes ago.....and very delighted to see the NSW SS approval...!


Congrads Buddy... ALl are getting approvals..

did u get DIAC invitation ?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Hi salalemon,
> 
> Congrads mate. You got with invoice attached or only mail ?


Nothing attached! However, tax invoice information is mentioned at the bottom of the email. What about others?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Nothing attached! However, tax invoice information is mentioned at the bottom of the email. What about others?


Same tooo mee bro...

Anyway 1 july 2013 invitation round was started ? or will it happen after few hours ?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Same tooo mee bro...
> 
> Anyway 1 july 2013 invitation round was started ? or will it happen after few hours ?


For 189 guys, it started aussie time 12AM 1 July. I guess 190 guys are yet to get invitation.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi all, 

Those who got positive result is that only approval email or EOI approved by DIAC?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Those who got positive result is that only approval email or EOI approved by DIAC?


for me. Only approval mail from NSW.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Those who got positive result is that only approval email or EOI approved by DIAC?


I got only approval email. Waiting for DIAC invitation.


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Hi, got my approval today. They mentioned that attached the tax invoice but there is no attachment.
What are the next steps. Shall I have to wait for eoi invitation. And how many days that will take.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

naree said:


> Hi, got my approval today. They mentioned that attached the tax invoice but there is no attachment.
> What are the next steps. Shall I have to wait for eoi invitation. And how many days that will take.



same to me bro. Need to wait until getting mail from DIAC


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> For 189 guys, it started aussie time 12AM 1 July. I guess 190 guys are yet to get invitation.


DIAC gives priority for 189 first ? Anyway we will get DIAC mail sooon..


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Hi Shankar,
> 
> That's good news
> 
> ...


Thanks Ram.

Haven't checked in skill select, in office, will check once I go back home.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Guys please update your details in excel


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sanje said:


> HI Guyss..
> 
> Got my approval from SS. Thanks Gods and everyone in here..
> 
> But there is no invoice attached. Only mail. Is same same you guyss ??


Congrats mate.

I got my invoice details in my mail, but, I guess that doesn't matter.

Cheers.....


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sanje said:


> DIAC gives priority for 189 first ? Anyway we will get DIAC mail sooon..


189 invites are automatic process on the other hand 190 is manual. So far i came to know from other threads is people with only 70 or 65 points got invite last night in 189. Not sure whether they'll do same for 190 or not. So here is the ultimate question, will they prioritize invites based on points for 190 as well? Or will it be FIFO strictly?

Experts please share your views.


----------



## cooluno (May 26, 2013)

*Only 189 invites in July*

From the Skillselect site, it seems they are only going to give otu invites for 189 and 489 in the 2 rounds of July 2013. Total of 2500 invites will be going out this month. So the 190 invites may be only starting in August.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

cooluno said:


> From the Skillselect site, it seems they are only going to give otu invites for 189 and 489 in the 2 rounds of July 2013. Total of 2500 invites will be going out this month. So the 190 invites may be only starting in August.


Usually 190 invitation doesn't show in advance. Once the result were published then only we can see 190 invitation..

Expart .. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

cooluno said:


> From the Skillselect site, it seems they are only going to give otu invites for 189 and 489 in the 2 rounds of July 2013. Total of 2500 invites will be going out this month. So the 190 invites may be only starting in August.


This is because 189 and 489 peoples get their invitation only twice a month in the time of invitation round. However, so far my observation, usually 190 people get invitation just after (sometimes takes several days) SS approval.


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Got NSW SS approval  applied on 8th Apr.
Waiting for EOI invite!


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Got approval mail


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Why the occupation list is not updated?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Got approval mail


Congrad both you and RamanJ :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Guys,
After the SS approval, How many days does NSW takes to send the acknowledgement to EOI,
If EOI gets the correspondence, then how many days does DIAC takes to send the invite?
correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends,

To apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) SS to NSW.. Is that 6 in all for IELTS is required as per new rules.. can somebody confirm pleasse.. I am seeing same in this link.. pls help

NSW Skilled Regional Sponsored Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Congrad both you and RamanJ :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks mates


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Need some answers for the below questions.
1. How to get prepaid Aus dollar card feom ICICI or HDFC.
2. Also need to know for medical centets in NOIDA or DELHI.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Any updates on the new rules for NSW state sponsorship


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> To apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) SS to NSW.. Is that 6 in all for IELTS is required as per new rules.. can somebody confirm pleasse.. I am seeing same in this link.. pls help
> 
> NSW Skilled Regional Sponsored Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


They are yet to open 190 for this financial year, mate. Besides for regional sponsorship, I don't see SE people are being nominated in state occupation list. You have to wait for the new rules to come out.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> They are yet to open 190 for this financial year, mate. Besides for regional sponsorship, I don't see SE people are being nominated in state occupation list. You have to wait for the new rules to come out.


ok thanks mate..


----------



## dhanoopk1234 (Apr 2, 2013)

Finally got the state sponsership


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

dhanoopk1234 said:


> Finally got the state sponsership


Congrads


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

No information yet about NSW state sponsorship. Any idea when it was opened last year?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

tihor said:


> No information yet about NSW state sponsorship. Any idea when it was opened last year?


Last year NSW immigration authority has started sponsoring from November.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good news peeps ,

Jus got news from DIAC...

Those who got ss approved will get EOI this week or next week as per DIAC. Due to nominated occupation no longer at capacity with the new CSOL list it is anticipated that they will do it ASAP.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank God,

Received NSW SS approval today for 190. Yet to receive Invitation from DIAC.

Application reached NSW on 2nd April with 60 Points.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Good news peeps ,
> 
> Jus got news from DIAC...
> 
> Those who got ss approved will get EOI this week or next week as per DIAC. Due to nominated occupation no longer at capacity with the new CSOL list it is anticipated that they will do it ASAP.


Great news.   Thanks for infomation buddyy

Anyway how do you know that DIAC will send invitation this week or next week?


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sanje said:


> Great news.   Thanks for infomation buddyy
> 
> Anyway how do you know that DIAC will send invitation this week or next week?


I drop them email n got reply as above....


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Last year NSW immigration authority has started sponsoring from November.


when was the july list published?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> I drop them email n got reply as above....



Woow Good .. Job :clap2:


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Need some answers for the below questions.
> 1. How to get prepaid Aus dollar card feom ICICI or HDFC.
> 2. Also need to know for medical centets in NOIDA or DELHI.


Hi ,

Regarding prepaid card.
Go to Sector 18, Noida branch of ICICI or HDFC and raise a request for Prepaid card. If you have account with them it will more easier as they can deduct it from your bank a/c. They will ask you to load the card with some initial amount and
may charge u around Rs. 200 for the card. 
You can then topup the card from anywhere.


*Medical Centre for Australia Medicals.*

*1.*
Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing This clinic is eHealth enabled This clinic is eMedical enabled
Max Medcentre
N-110 Panchsheel Park
New Delhi
Telephone: +91 88 6044 4888, +91 88 0033 4457, + 91 98 7199 1484
Fax: +91 11 2649 9860
Doctor(s):
Dr Pankaj Soni
Dr Sandeep Budhiraja
Dr Monica Mahajan
Dr Rommel Tickoo
Dr Prabhat Bhushan
Dr Rachna Kucheria

*2.*
*Medical and Radiology Clinic* – Electronic Health Processing This clinic is eHealth enabled This clinic is eMedical enabled
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021
Telephone: +91 11 2411 1562, 11 2411 4316, 11 2411 1693
Doctor(s):
Dr Malkit Law (female)
Dr Anil Kumar


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> I drop them email n got reply as above....


When did you sent email to DIAC? As far as i know they already have published CSOL list last night.


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes they already published CSOL list. I drop email asking when we will receive EOI n reply by this week end or at most next week.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Regarding prepaid card.
> Go to Sector 18, Noida branch of ICICI or HDFC and raise a request for Prepaid card. If you have account with them it will more easier as they can deduct it from your bank a/c. They will ask you to load the card with some initial amount and
> ...


Thanks Jerry
R u from Noida


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello friends,

Glad to inform you that got my as approval today.

Thanks a lot for all the help and support. Wish you all luck and success ahead.

Thanks,
Jolin
My docs reached on first Feb.


----------



## joy_31 (Mar 24, 2013)

joy_31 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Glad to inform you that got my as approval today.
> 
> ...


For 261313


----------



## ms.manpreet (Apr 3, 2013)

Got approval today,, under developer programmer applied on 8 March.. Congrats to all of you who got approvals..


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Congrads Buddy... ALl are getting approvals..
> 
> did u get DIAC invitation ?


Thanks Buddy,

I haven't received the DIAC invitation yet.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jerry
> R u from Noida


Yep! and You?


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jerry
> R u from Noida


Yep, I am working in Noida! 

What abt you?


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Yes they already published CSOL list. I drop email asking when we will receive EOI n reply by this week end or at most next week.


Could you please let me know where the CSOL List is nsw says they have published the same. Could you provide the link.


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats those who have received the approval. But I am wondering why they are not sending it according to document received date. They must have changed their policy I guess.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All

Any update about NSW state sponsorship ?when will they allow to apply for NSW SS? any idea?


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, when i login into sillselect to check my EOI i am getting following message instead of desired screen: 

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## deepajose (Mar 27, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> I drop them email n got reply as above....


Could you please provide me the email id?


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All

Any update about NSW state sponsorship ?when will they allow to apply for NSW SS? any idea?


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Received NSW SS approval today morning  
Thanks for all support.....


----------



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

amitso said:


> Thank God,
> 
> Received NSW SS approval today for 190. Yet to receive Invitation from DIAC.
> 
> Application reached NSW on 2nd April with 60 Points.


Congrats amitso! I sent you a PM. Hope you could help me


----------



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm really happy for those who got approved today! Congratulations to all. 

As for me, I will complete my documents within the next two weeks and file for ACS assessment. I am not expecting to get points on experience as I only have four years (they will deduct 2). I am hoping for a positive assessment though. After that, I will take IELTS and if everything goes well, (I need 7.0 on each to get 55) I will lodge EOI and then NSW SS.

I decided to apply in NSW because aside from the IT job market, I have relatives in Sydney that could help me reduce rent and food costs while looking for a job. I'm lucky that I could relate my job description to an Analyst Programmer, which is currently being sponsored in NSW. I'm excited for my next journey


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

can anyone please help me out with the link for the information about the spouse english requirements?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

ramanj said:


> can anyone please help me out with the link for the information about the spouse english requirements?


Here it is. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/functional-english/


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,
Got SS approved and invite today. 
Next big step of shelling out big amount for family of 3.


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

zkhan said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Functional English


Thanks !!!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hi all,
> Got SS approved and invite today.
> Next big step of shelling out big amount for family of 3.


U got invitation from DIAC??


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> U got invitation from DIAC??


Yes, both today.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Yes, both today.


When did you apply for SS?


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

NSW is taking longer than other states


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Yes, both today.


Woww nice...


Anyway what is total point *with *SS ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Woww nice...
> 
> 
> Anyway what is total point *with *SS ?


Before SS I had 55 points, now after NSW approval, its 60 points.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello everyone

I too got my SS approval email from NSW. Thanks all for the support and guidance on this forum.
Now - need advice - what next, when should we expect the invites, any other useful information that this group can provide!

Many thanks again!
- whizzard (soon to be whizzard_of_oz) lane:lane:


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I too got my SS approval email from NSW. Thanks all for the support and guidance on this forum.
> Now - need advice - what next, when should we expect the invites, any other useful information that this group can provide!
> ...


Updated the tracker sheet on Google Drive.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

*Congrats*



indian01 said:


> Yes, both today.


Hey that's great Indian01.... 

So we should also start expecting the invites soon as I too got my approval today itself.

Many congratulations :clap2::rockon:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I too got my SS approval email from NSW. Thanks all for the support and guidance on this forum.
> Now - need advice - what next, when should we expect the invites, any other useful information that this group can provide!
> ...


Congrats man on your long awaited sponsorship. and congrats to all others too.Now file your visa man. now you will have to get pcc and do medicals etc. good luck with that bro.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Before SS I had 55 points, now after NSW approval, its 60 points.


Great..

You so lucky budddyy and will blossom up our hopes tooo
Good Luck...

Just one question . are you offshore or onshore ?


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Congrats man on your long awaited sponsorship. and congrats to all others too.Now file your visa man. now you will have to get pcc and do medicals etc. good luck with that bro.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Gurav,

just to know that do we need to provide any documents for get PCC ? 
if so what are the document we should provide for get PCC from police ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Congrats man on your long awaited sponsorship. and congrats to all others too.Now file your visa man. now you will have to get pcc and do medicals etc. good luck with that bro.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks mate... 

Hence we all advance to the next level and join other forums...


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Hence we all advance to the next level and join other forums...


What is the best forum for next step buddy?


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

One quick question about EOI - 

I had submitted my EOI with the IELTS result I had that time, but later on attempted another IELTS but still did not get 7 all. Will it still be OK if I keep the old IELTS result and ref. no. in EOI or should I update it to new? Will it have any affect on my invite which I expect to be coming very soon?

Plz reply.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

whizzard said:


> One quick question about EOI -
> 
> I had submitted my EOI with the IELTS result I had that time, but later on attempted another IELTS but still did not get 7 all. Will it still be OK if I keep the old IELTS result and ref. no. in EOI or should I update it to new? Will it have any affect on my invite which I expect to be coming very soon?
> 
> Plz reply.


You need to go with EOI which was submitted to the NSW.
Expert correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.

My *Indian bachelors (3 years) degree* was considered as *AQF Associate degree*.
My *Indian masters (2 years) degaree* was considered as *Australian Master degree*.

Both my qualifications were non-ICT.

I guess, I can claim 15 points. What do you guys say?

Thanks.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.
> 
> ...


Sure it is 15 points as I have the same qualification. Got approval today.


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

just to clarify, NSW doesn't have any requirements for year of experience right?


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

It was a awsome day for those waited for a long time. Thanks to state staffs and all of my fellow candidates.


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

Additional question. i read somewhere that we are required to send hard copies of evidence for NSW SS. is this still true up to now?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats to all who got the approval today.. 
Question, can people like me who missed the bus in april, apply now?
Or do we need to wait till they come up with guidelines on their official website ????


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Hail said:


> Additional question. i read somewhere that we are required to send hard copies of evidence for NSW SS. is this still true up to now?


Yes, you need to send hard copies, that's how you apply for NSW SS as they are yet to have an online system.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

SS28 said:


> Congrats to all who got the approval today..
> Question, can people like me who missed the bus in april, apply now?
> Or do we need to wait till they come up with guidelines on their official website ????


I'm worried my friend, you have to wait till this financial year's opening.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Its already present on NSW for 2012, so should remain in 2013 also.
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-27.05.2013.pdf


in the link mentioned above , what does (x) mean ,,,,does it symbolise inclusion??????


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> in the link mentioned above , what does (x) mean ,,,,does it symbolise inclusion??????



Yes , but this is old pdf file not updated one ... we are waiting for it .

Anyone have any news , when NSW will publish list with IELTS criteria?????


----------



## Hail (Jul 1, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Yes, you need to send hard copies, that's how you apply for NSW SS as they are yet to have an online system.


aw how unfortunate. that's why NSW is taking too long to process. do i have to send original copies of reference letters, contract, certification of employment, etc?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> I'm worried my friend, you have to wait till this financial year's opening.


And any clue by when the financial year would open for NSW SS ??


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Hail said:


> aw how unfortunate. that's why NSW is taking too long to process. do i have to send original copies of reference letters, contract, certification of employment, etc?


No, you should send notarized copies.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

SS28 said:


> And any clue by when the financial year would open for NSW SS ??


No clue what so ever. However, most probably last year they started on October/November.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Can anyone please clarify me about how can I claim spouse point?
as per I know it requires only:

1. IELTS band 6(each module)
2. Academic qualification(Bachelor degree)

Please clear if I am wrong


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Can anyone please clarify me about how can I claim spouse point?
> as per I know it requires only:
> 
> 1. IELTS band 6(each module)
> ...


Also your spouse's occupation has to be in the same occupation list of yours e.g. if your occupation is in SOL her's also has to be in SOL. Besides her skill needs to be assessed as well.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Also your spouse's occupation has to be in the same occupation list of yours e.g. if your occupation is in SOL her's also has to be in SOL. Besides her skill needs to be assessed as well.


Ok..So, she has to have job experience for assessment or only academic qualification is ok??


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Ok..So, she has to have job experience for assessment or only academic qualification is ok??


That depends on the assessing authority. Check corresponding authority's skill assessment requirements.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys I think that to whom ever NSW has sent it's SS approval from this morning onwards, it's wid new rules. So that means the rules are going to remain same as last year.


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> I have got my Vetassess results today. Here is the out come.
> 
> ...




Dear Sankar and all,

If VETASSESS assessed your master degree equivalent to Aus master degree then you can claim 15 points for qualification.
But, However, you must count your experience after this master qualification Because they do not assess your Bachelor degree equal to their Aust. Bech degree. 
Experience counts only post qualification of your assessed degree. 
So count your exp by this way. 
Many people turn down by CASE oFFICER with DIAC for this reason. 
Please read all DIAC SKILL SLECT MIGRATION BLOG POINT TEST. 
Good luck.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Yep! and You?


Yes I am also in Noida


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

NSW site is opened..Same rules.. IELTS 6... Yupppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii))

Good luck to everyone


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Guys, Good News!!!!! NSW reveals at last  

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Thanks to Allah...


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

CAn u please advise for 190 visa NSW on which account should be fee paid.... We are offshore...I'm so excited ...I can't find it))...LoL


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Now we have to wait for DIAC...If they dont release any new rules then everything will be fine InshAllah...


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Now we have to wait for DIAC...If they dont release any new rules then everything will be fine InshAllah...


I think that DIAC would not change anything.... Everything is clear


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

JasminaCv said:


> I think that DIAC would not change anything.... Everything is clear


Hope so. But DIAC still not revealed the quota and also about the new rules of ACS..Hope everything will be fine InshAllah


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email. 
I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.

All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.

All the best folks!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear Sankar and all,
> 
> If VETASSESS assessed your master degree equivalent to Aus master degree then you can claim 15 points for qualification.
> But, However, you must count your experience after this master qualification Because they do not assess your Bachelor degree equal to their Aust. Bech degree.
> ...


Thanks mate!

Yes, I have all my experience after my post graduation. And I would like to add one more point....

*We can claim 15 points for our masters degree if it is equivalent to Australian Master degree AND ONLY when we have bachelors degree as well.*

Some one please confirm.....

Cheers......


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.
> 
> All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.
> ...


Cool...! 
I too got similar mail. Hopefully we all will get skillselect invitations by this week end.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

NSW State Department has upated their details for new applications. I haven't gone through all the details, but it seems all the rules are similar to last year.

@New applicants, this is a golden opportunity and utilize it as quickly as possible. 

Cheers........


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> NSW State Department has upated their details for new applications. I haven't gone through all the details, but it seems all the rules are similar to last year.
> 
> ...


Yes..its a golden time..but problem in ACS..they just introduced the new rules for experience deduction...


----------



## jssenny (May 31, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> NSW State Department has upated their details for new applications. I haven't gone through all the details, but it seems all the rules are similar to last year.
> 
> ...


Hi Sankar

I noticed that NSW gov had refreshed their state nomiated migration website.

But the last time when the occupations list has been updated is still the date 27 May 2013.

And I got confused that they updated the web page, but they still preserved the notice part at the bottom of the web page.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I remember roughly that last time we need to pay A$300 to apply for NSW SS (may be i saw some other thing.. not sure) , now i can't see.. 

Can anyone help to verify that do we need to pay any fees? 

thanks
Ali


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.
> 
> All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.
> ...


same here.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I remember roughly that last time we need to pay A$300 to apply for NSW SS (may be i saw some other thing.. not sure) , now i can't see..
> 
> ...


Fee information is there inside the application form.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Fee information is there inside the application form.


thanks got it 

... Last time it was mentioned on website too


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> thanks got it
> 
> ... Last time it was mentioned on website too


Yes it was, and now it's kinda strange as nothing is mentioned in the website now.


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration

NSW reopens for Business
SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 VISA

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a couple of inquiries as follows
1. For those who are living interstates, is this compulsory to have a job offer to be nominated? It is not stated clearly in their website ( i believe this may not be required for South Au SS )
2. For these migrants, how soon they have to relocate to NSW after the 190 visa is granted ( can this be flexible?)
Could any experts advise on this matter ? Many thanks


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Fee information is there inside the application form.


Friends,

What is the procedure to take DD for NSW . Is there any link ? if so pls share..


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.
> 
> All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.
> ...



I also received similar mail today...

Cheers.....


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> What is the procedure to take DD for NSW . Is there any link ? if so pls share..


DD of $300 should be made in favor of "Industry and Investment NSW"


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good news peeps,

I got invite from DIAC this morning. 

Many thanks for those helped me through the journey....


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

SS28 said:


> DD of $300 should be made in favor of "Industry and Investment NSW"


Thanks SS.....


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Got invitation from skil select. Very quick


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Got invitation from skil select. Very quick


Congrats Andy


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

andy2013 said:


> Got invitation from skil select. Very quick


congrats!


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

ram2013 said:


> Good news peeps,
> 
> I got invite from DIAC this morning.
> 
> Many thanks for those helped me through the journey....


congrats!


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> congrats!


Thank u Jerry


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Guys NSW has updated the NSW OCCUPATION LISTS FOR SKILLED NOMINATED (190) VISAS
today. Hope this helps the New Applicants..

All the best!


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> Good news peeps,
> 
> I got invite from DIAC this morning.
> 
> Many thanks for those helped me through the journey....





jerry9 said:


> Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.
> 
> All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.
> ...


I also got the same mail. Do I need to mail them with my EOI Number as i did not include it during the form submission. However I had mailed them the Number after a week of ss paper submission. Do I need to mail them again.

Thanks,


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Guys NSW has updated the NSW OCCUPATION LISTS FOR SKILLED NOMINATED (190) VISAS
> today. Hope this helps the New Applicants..
> 
> All the best!


HI ,

Can u post the link here?


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

wish said:


> HI ,
> 
> Can u post the link here?


*Please see the below links:*

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> *Please see the below links:*
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


Jerry ,

Thank you.

But found all are crossed "X" on the ANZSCO code.
What does the "X" means ? 
doest it they accept the application or Not?

thanks


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Guysss..


Just now i Got Invitation form EOI  hurrreeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Thanks everyone in this forum. without u guys i want be able to see OZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jerry9 said:


> *Please see the below links:*
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


Can I get the link pointing to mentioned pdf.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

wish said:


> Jerry ,
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


It means they will accept the applications.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Can I get the link pointing to mentioned pdf.



Hi when u click on the first link u will see the * NSW List of Occupations*. Click on this hyperlink and it will open the pdf for u.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sanje said:


> Hi Guysss..
> 
> 
> Just now i Got Invitation form EOI  hurrreeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> ...


Congrats Sanje !


----------



## SarVij (Jan 21, 2013)

*After EoI approval*

Hi, I am newbie to this forum. I wd like to get an info. I have received my NSW approval mail yesterday and am eagerly waiting for DIAC Invitation. My visa agent has mentioned me, he will be again submitting EoI with the approval mail as proof for claiming 60 points after which I will be receiving my invitation within 10 days. Is that true. Can someone pls clarify


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Congrats Sanje !


Thanks Buddyy


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on Jun 22, 2013 for NSW SS. Apart from that do i need to send any document to them?

Thanks..


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Good News ......I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> I hope, all those who have received the approvals and have provided NSW with the EOI number should get the invitation soon.
> 
> All those who have not provided EOI number to NSW should do so within 90 days.
> ...


@Jerry9, Did you get the approval from NSW? as I have seen in the sheet that we both have same document received date. I am getting worried now. Should I mail them?


----------



## SarVij (Jan 21, 2013)

*After EoI approval*



SarVij said:


> Hi, I am newbie to this forum. I wd like to get an info. I have received my NSW approval mail yesterday and am eagerly waiting for DIAC Invitation. My visa agent has mentioned me, he will be again submitting EoI with the approval mail as proof for claiming 60 points after which I will be receiving my invitation within 10 days. Is that true. Can someone pls clarify


Hi Sanje, 
Can you please clarify my doubt as you received invitation.Thanks in advance for the help...


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Sanje, Andy and others who got the EOI invite today,

Did you also receive email about the EOI reference number if not informed please send it to xyz email id?


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

With the new rules from July 1.. What about the IELTS score? Is it still atleast 6 overall band?


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

bhashmi said:


> @Jerry9, Did you get the approval from NSW? as I have seen in the sheet that we both have same document received date. I am getting worried now. Should I mail them?


you should wait for the time they mentioned in acknowledgement letter and contact them after that time period.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

2raghu said:


> With the new rules from July 1.. What about the IELTS score? Is it still atleast 6 overall band?


Yes, in the section "ELIGIBILITY REQUIREMENTS FOR NSW 190 NOMINATION" it says - have at least competent English


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> you should wait for the time they mentioned in acknowledgement letter and contact them after that time period.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

ramanj said:


> Hi Sanje, Andy and others who got the EOI invite today,
> 
> Did you also receive email about the EOI reference number if not informed please send it to xyz email id?



yes i got that same mail early morning and after few hours i got EOI invitation. I sent my EOI to SW when i request nomination.

Hope this help


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

SarVij said:


> Hi Sanje,
> Can you please clarify my doubt as you received invitation.Thanks in advance for the help...


did u send EOI when u apply nomination from NSW? however no worries. they will send you EOI invitation ASAP..
Good luck buddyyy


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

Is anybody get the approval today??


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Sanje said:


> did u send EOI when u apply nomination from NSW? however no worries. they will send you EOI invitation ASAP..
> Good luck buddyyy


Hi. 

can I understand the process. for NSW SS, need to submit EOI, and send all docs with EOI reference number to NSW.? as its mandatory field in form.

Thanks for help


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends ,

While applying for NSW . In list of documents it is telling "Letters of Reference" can some one make me understand what needs to be send as a proof to Letters of Reference please...


----------



## bhashmi (Jan 3, 2013)

I just received a call from my agent and disclosed the good news to me..Thank you all for your support and guidance


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Hi.
> 
> can I understand the process. for NSW SS, need to submit EOI, and send all docs with EOI reference number to NSW.? as its mandatory field in form.
> 
> Thanks for help


EOI number is not mandatory. But better to send EOI number when u send the docs. Otherwise they will ask EOI number once u approved


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

bhashmi said:


> I just received a call from my agent and disclosed the good news to me..Thank you all for your support and guidance


Congradssssss....


----------



## SarVij (Jan 21, 2013)

*After EoI Approval*



Sanje said:


> did u send EOI when u apply nomination from NSW? however no worries. they will send you EOI invitation ASAP..
> Good luck buddyyy


Thanks Sanje. Thanks for your wishes. Your wish has come true. Just I received a mail from my agent on DIAC invitation. Very happy and Thanks to God.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf

Does it mean NSW will not accept applications for ICT Business Analyst profiles?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

haryk said:


> Friends ,
> 
> While applying for NSW . In list of documents it is telling "Letters of Reference" can some one make me understand what needs to be send as a proof to Letters of Reference please...


Can any one reply to my above post please.. this is very urgent to my friend.. waiting to apply NSW.. only Letters of Reference is left.. any help plsss...


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my EOI on Jun 22, 2013 for NSW SS. Apart from that do i need to send any document to them?

Thanks..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NirajK said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf
> 
> Does it mean NSW will not accept applications for ICT Business Analyst profiles?


If the occupation code is not present on NSW SNOL, you can not apply for SS.


----------



## NirajK (May 20, 2013)

Mroks said:


> If the occupation code is not present on NSW SNOL, you can not apply for SS.


Thanks!

How often does NSW republish its list? Is it done annually or every three months?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NirajK said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How often does NSW republish its list? Is it done annually or every three months?


I think its annually. When its quota for occupation code is completely used, it will stop accepting the applications under that code.


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Can we use hdfc forex card for visa fees


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Members,

With God's grace I have received SS approval yesterday and Invitation today. 

Thanks all for your support and help.


----------



## korg (May 19, 2013)

Hi Friends,
I had submitted my SS docs on 9th March. Today i got my apporval for state sponsorship...
Thanks everybody for sharing the information and helping each other..


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

NirajK said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf
> 
> Does it mean NSW will not accept applications for ICT Business Analyst profiles?


Niraj, The business analyst occupation is red flagged along with some other occupations as they already have received the required number of people for these jobs.And also every tom, dick and harry with some management work gets the experience letter of business analyst and applies for visa, which DIAC is monitoring now and will remove it soon. Thats the reason NSW has removed it from their list. But your friend can still apply in other states as they are sponsoring business analyst. But he will need ielts 6.5 in every band to apply in those states.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Can we use hdfc forex card for visa fees


Sure you can use it. But the forex card should be in AUD
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Jun 22, 2013 for NSW SS. Apart from that do i need to send any document to them?
> 
> Thanks..


Yes Suresh, you have to. Check this NSW State Department website. It has all the information.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

haryk said:


> Can any one reply to my above post please.. this is very urgent to my friend.. waiting to apply NSW.. only Letters of Reference is left.. any help plsss...


That is optional document. It is basically reference letter from colleagues or managers. General reference letter. You can ignore that. But provide letter of appointment and payroll records including bank statements.

Cheers...


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sankar said:


> That is optional document. It is basically reference letter from colleagues or managers. General reference letter. You can ignore that. But provide letter of appointment and payroll records including bank statements.
> 
> Cheers...


No, The reference letter is not optional document. It should be in the format specified by DIAC or should be close enough to mention your duties, what work you do using what tools, whether you are part time or full time, since when you have been working and your payslips etc. Without this they will not give you sponsorship. 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jssenny said:


> Hi Sankar
> 
> I noticed that NSW gov had refreshed their state nomiated migration website.
> 
> ...


friend,

Occupation list is still holds good, that is the reason they might not have updated. And regarding the notice part, it's for those who applied last year and are still waiting for approvals. Actually they changed the message in the notice part.

Anyway, don't hesitate... go ahead and apply...

Cheers....


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> No, The reference letter is not optional document. It should be in the format specified by DIAC or should be close enough to mention your duties, what work you do using what tools, whether you are part time or full time, since when you have been working and your payslips etc. Without this they will not give you sponsorship.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


for me ,

i didn't send any reference letters. only sent service letters,payslips,banks slips and other academic docs, IELTS result sheet. (All are certified)


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> No, The reference letter is not optional document. It should be in the format specified by DIAC or should be close enough to mention your duties, what work you do using what tools, whether you are part time or full time, since when you have been working and your payslips etc. Without this they will not give you sponsorship.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Gaurav,

You are right, *employment reference letters* are required and with out that they won't approve sponsorship.

But that guy was asking about *Letters of Reference*, which is an optional document. Check *Tab 8* in document checklist document.

Cheers....


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Anybody can confirm me that PCC and medical comes after visa application or have to submit docs of PCC and medical with visa application?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody can confirm me that PCC and medical comes after visa application or have to submit docs of PCC and medical with visa application?


Once you file for Visa, you will have to submit PCC and for medical test, there will be a link for each applicant which you will have to fill and take printout. Then take the printout to the medical center approved by DIAC and get your tests done. For a pregnant women chest x-ray cannot be done if fetus is less than 3 months old.
Therefore you should get your PCC before you file Visa as you will not have to wait. Its quiet simple and you will get it immediately or within a day. 
So cheers and continue filing.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Sure you can use it. But the forex card should be in AUD
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks Gaurav


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

*ACS Assessment certified copy*

In the application form for SS from NSW , says that all documents should be certified copies... We are in doubt about ACS assement document and CV... It's quite not logical for document which we have received in pdf. format and issued by Australian authority to be certified from our authority...And for CV...What is for certification in CV when it's a personal letter, no issued by any institution....

Please give us any advise...Urgent!


----------



## AnkurUk (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,

As per the new rules of NSW. Do we need to show any kind of funds for state sponsorship?

I have already got the SS approval but one of my friend is going to apply. So he is bit confused about this. If someone please shed some light on this. it will be very helpful 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## rajj (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Experts,

NSW occupation list has been updated now and showing last updated date on 02/07/2013. it has cross in front of all the occupations or maximum occupations so, my question is what does that cross means ? I'm confused and not able to decide exactly what to do next.

My Occupation is Systems Administrator Exp 3+ after deduction of 2yrs from ACS.

Please advise.


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

I got my SS approval yesterday and waiting for DIAC Invitation.
Just wanted to know how to get PCC, I am living in Hyderabad. I heard that we have to get PCC from Passport seva Kendra. please help me on this.
Also after filing for visa, how many days will it take to get the stamping done?

Cheers


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello mates

I had submitted EOI without including my dependent mother earlier assuming that we would get her to Australia on tourist VISA later and on settlement in Oz, we would apply her PR also. But now after getting my invitation on subclass 190, I have also realized that getting a parental PR is quite tough and expensive later on.

Hence, I want to include her in my VISA application now itself, so that she also gets the PR with along with us. 

She has very less knowledge of English and I am ready to pay 4250$ for her.

I want to understand - 
1. Can I now include her in my PR with my wife and daughter?
2. Will this impact the timing of my PR?
3. When will I need to pay the additional 4250$? 
4. Is there any other alternative?


Appreciate your expert comments on this.

Thanks.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello Mroks,

What are the chances of NSW including ICT business analyst in SNOL once DIAC ceiling is reset ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

NBR said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> What are the chances of NSW including ICT business analyst in SNOL once DIAC ceiling is reset ?


They already released the list of skills for nomination by NSW.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

This may sound silly, but still plz help.. 

1. Post? How to send post from India? I mean which post/courier? 

2. Should I include the research on nsw stuff? Is it mandatory? 

Plz help


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> In the application form for SS from NSW , says that all documents should be certified copies... We are in doubt about ACS assement document and CV... It's quite not logical for document which we have received in pdf. format and issued by Australian authority to be certified from our authority...And for CV...What is for certification in CV when it's a personal letter, no issued by any institution....
> 
> Please give us any advise...Urgent!


Should we get 

1. payslips and 
2. bank statments 

also certified? 

Someone plz clarify

Plz clarify..


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hello mates
> 
> I had submitted EOI without including my dependent mother earlier assuming that we would get her to Australia on tourist VISA later and on settlement in Oz, we would apply her PR also. But now after getting my invitation on subclass 190, I have also realized that getting a parental PR is quite tough and expensive later on.
> 
> ...


Hello Whizzard

If the CO is alloted to you, you may ask him/her about it and yes as far as you are not granted the visa you can make any changes including adding/removing dependents. 

and the fee has to paid at the time you pay your visa fee.
it is quite easy to get a dependent parent visa along with yours. i will advice to do so.

otherwise if you delay it you might have to wait for years to get her visa.


----------



## andy2013 (May 15, 2013)

Could a kind hearted answer my following question?
Got 190 nsw invitation as analyst programmer yesterday. I have 1 year Australian work experience and for this what document is required? I have the following:
Payslips, Tax return(notice of assessment) & a employment letter which I submitted for ACS.
My question is, do I need to face to supply any other document?

Also, my employer business is active but going to close down soon. Their phone and website is not active now. Is this would be an issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

HI Guys,

I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email. 

I have mailed them the EOI ref number in March to mail Id [email protected]
Do I need to wait for 5 more days before I get the invitation or shall I mail them back again with EOI to the mail Id which is mentioned in the mail.

Please Help.

Thanks,


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

joel84 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd email them my EOI ID again. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Yes Suresh, you have to. Check this NSW State Department website. It has all the information.
> 
> Cheers.....


Hi Sankar,

Thanks for sharing on this..

The website says that:

lodge a complete NSW nomination application form
provide all required supporting documents to evidence your claims.

So , I need to fill up the form and take the print, and send to them with required documents ..right?

Thanks...


----------



## Gurpreethm (Feb 4, 2013)

Need information regarding medical

I have 2 kids age 6 and 1.5 years, medical for both are required?


----------



## zkhan (Apr 1, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Need information regarding medical
> 
> I have 2 kids age 6 and 1.5 years, medical for both are required?


Yes medicals will be required. But it will only be a physical examination. No blood test and X-Ray for them.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Can anyone please give information about the dependent visa?

I want to add my mother and father including my wife. Is it possible? 

If possible then what I should do?

Please share if you have any information


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just checked my mail.......got the invite!


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Hi folks,
How to get pcc from hyderabad. Plz advise.

Cheers


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Guys
How many of you got invites today.
I am eagerly waiting.


----------



## LeeTheAdventurer (Mar 23, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Just checked my mail.......got the invite!


Congrats, Jerry!


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Goran said:


> They already released the list of skills for nomination by NSW.


So can i apply for SS now?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> You are right, *employment reference letters* are required and with out that they won't approve sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. I have asked for Letter of reference friends... thanks a lot for your information


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gurpreethm said:


> Need information regarding medical
> 
> I have 2 kids age 6 and 1.5 years, medical for both are required?


once you file visa and pay the fees, the link for medical test will be available under each applicant. you need to open each link and fill them and upon completion , take the printout and go to nearest medical center.
What tests you all have to take, will be mentioned in each of your form separately.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Received my invitation today !!!!

Cheers ....


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Can anyone please give information about the dependent visa?
> 
> I want to add my mother and father including my wife. Is it possible?
> 
> ...


Rumel

You can add your spouse and kids without any issue as far as you are still married.

Now regarding dependent parent or parents there are certain rules and criteria for their eligibility 

1) If one parent is alive you can add him/her. no issue. 
2) If both are alive and they depend on you. for them to be eligible, they must be divorced.
3) for any case above including you spouse and any child above 18 years of age, if they do not meet minimum IELTS criteria you will have to pay almost 4020 AUD per person.

Min IELTS requirement is very low. I am not sure but i think it is 4.5. you may check for it at Department of Immigration & Citizenship 

regards


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

One question, do we require to submit our IT returns (last 3 years) or bank statements (last 3 months) for NSW application? Is it mandatory? I am submitting my pay slips though (last 3 months).


----------



## ramanj (Jan 30, 2013)

Hurray!!! Got the invite


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

LeeTheAdventurer said:


> Congrats, Jerry!


Thanks


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

send EOI and submitted for state sponsorship


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

How long did it take you to get the invite from NSW after submission of documents to NSW?

Thanks!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did it take you to get the invite from NSW after submission of documents to NSW?
> 
> Thanks!


16 weeks


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

tihor said:


> One question, do we require to submit our IT returns (last 3 years) or bank statements (last 3 months) for NSW application? Is it mandatory? I am submitting my pay slips though (last 3 months).



Here is answer for you. 

I have sent 

All Education certificates (10-Masters),

All Employment letters (appointment and reliving), 

Present employer reference letter, 

Letter from you lead or team leader stating your responsibility and the software your working on.

Payslips of last 3 months, 

ACS Results,

IELTS Result,

Passport Bio-page ()front and back)

No need of IT or form 16 has to be send now. once you get invitation than case officer will ask to submit form-16. at present no need.

P.S all should be xeroxed and attested by notary, no originals has to send. best fo luck


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Thanks


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Congrats. here comes the final wait. Best of luck.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Goran said:


> They already released the list of skills for nomination by NSW.


Does this mean we can apply now? I called my agent and he said they havn't got any official email from NSW yet.

Can you provide me the link of SOL for NSW?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

ramanj said:


> Hurray!!! Got the invite


Congrates brother. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: Keep going


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Does this mean we can apply now? I called my agent and he said they havn't got any official email from NSW yet.
> 
> Can you provide me the link of SOL for NSW?


New NSW mail will only get to you not you agent. while filling you application they will ask ur Mail ID not Agents so you take the latter to you agent and login in to ur eoi and avail the 60 points.


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

Dear Expat Family,

Please suggest how to proceed?
I have filled the application with regional NSW and is likely to get ana pproved outcome by this weekend. 
On other side by NSW reopens spon. I am eligible for 190 too. 
The thing is , should I lodge the application to DIAC for 489 and or to file an application to NSW for sponsorship. I feel that NSW will again take 4 months for processing. And meanwhile don't faith on DIAC or any new rules to come out, either be in my favour or not.
I think I have to file with 489 and later on 887 . I know the obligations with 489 but I can't wait for another 4-5 months more and them again 2-3 months for CO.
Please suggest how to move.

Thank you all


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

rahulmenda said:


> New NSW mail will only get to you not you agent. while filling you application they will ask ur Mail ID not Agents so you take the latter to you agent and login in to ur eoi and avail the 60 points.


Thanks Rahul,

i havn't applied for the EOI yet not even for the SS. My Agent is telling me that they are still waiting for official email from NSW to start lodging the application.. Can you please tell me if NSW has started accepting applications? What are the new rules? is there any change?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks Rahul,
> 
> i havn't applied for the EOI yet not even for the SS. My Agent is telling me that they are still waiting for official email from NSW to start lodging the application.. Can you please tell me if NSW has started accepting applications? What are the new rules? is there any change?


don't lag it..


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

whizzard said:


> Hello mates
> 
> I had submitted EOI without including my dependent mother earlier assuming that we would get her to Australia on tourist VISA later and on settlement in Oz, we would apply her PR also. But now after getting my invitation on subclass 190, I have also realized that getting a parental PR is quite tough and expensive later on.
> 
> ...


If there is no one to take care of your mother then she is your dependant. However if she is getting pension or if your father is also alive then its difficult to prove her as your dependant as the case officer will ask lot of questions and demand proof that she is your dependant. Also apart from english, she will have to clear medical . If she fails medical then none of you will get visa and no refunds. So whatever you do, plan carefully. If she has no one apart from you, take her along but do the medical tests beforehand separately just to confirm she is healthy.
Ok Good luck Dude.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Does this mean we can apply now? I called my agent and he said they havn't got any official email from NSW yet.
> 
> Can you provide me the link of SOL for NSW?


Yes, you can apply now, I sent mine yesterday.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

divyap said:


> This may sound silly, but still plz help..
> 
> 1. Post? How to send post from India? I mean which post/courier?
> 
> ...


no idea....Will suggest you to take a consultant and they will help you in immigration. As far as post is concerned, ever heard of DHL. You can even use government post. you can even do a google search for international couriers.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

divyap said:


> Should we get
> 
> 1. payslips and
> 2. bank statments
> ...


My suggestion to you is to visit the ACS website and there you will find every detail on what documents they need in what format. And no they don't need your payslips and bank statements. this is required only after you file visa and no if its colored scanned then no need to notarize it. please read instructions in their website and don't try to get yourself spoon fed as you might miss something during spoon feeding.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

andy2013 said:


> Could a kind hearted answer my following question?
> Got 190 nsw invitation as analyst programmer yesterday. I have 1 year Australian work experience and for this what document is required? I have the following:
> Payslips, Tax return(notice of assessment) & a employment letter which I submitted for ACS.
> My question is, do I need to face to supply any other document?
> ...


No that will be all. Even if the company closes down, but you have the employment documents, then you don't have to worry. cheers

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

*Old office address change*

Not sure whether this is the right forum to ask this question or not. However, I need your suggestion regarding one issue i feel may cause problem. I just got NSW SS and waiting for invitation. 

So here is the issue, I left my previous job in 2010 and took experience letter back then. However, that company was sold off and went through some management change. Office location is also changed as well. In this situation when I apply for 190 with the old reference letter(old address) and DIAC sent out for verification they may find it hard to verify! What can be done to handle this issue?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Rumel
> 
> You can add your spouse and kids without any issue as far as you are still married.
> 
> ...


its not necessary they should be divorced, but then you will have to prove that they are dependant on you for everything. For example I have been sending Money to my mother every month for the last 8 years. so I have bank statement to prove that my mother is my dependant and there is no one she can depend Financially on after I move to australia. Same you guys have to prove which is very very difficult for most as there is no proof whether you give them money or they are living in your house etc. So in some cases it has taken more than a year and then the persons visa was cancelled due to lack of evidence. So better move to australia and then call your parents at a later stage.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

THanks guys


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Not sure whether this is the right forum to ask this question or not. However, I need your suggestion regarding one issue i feel may cause problem. I just got NSW SS and waiting for invitation.
> 
> So here is the issue, I left my previous job in 2010 and took experience letter back then. However, that company was sold off and went through some management change. Office location is also changed as well. In this situation when I apply for 190 with the old reference letter(old address) and DIAC sent out for verification they may find it hard to verify! What can be done to handle this issue?


If you have all the documents etc like experience letter and payslips and tax statements then don't worry. whether the company closes or moves, you can provide evidence of your employment. and always give the new address.
Bhai don't worry. cheers and continue filing.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> If you have all the documents etc like experience letter and payslips and tax statements then don't worry. whether the company closes or moves, you can provide evidence of your employment. and always give the new address.
> Bhai don't worry. cheers and continue filing.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks gaurav, where will i give the new address? in form 80?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Thanks gaurav, where will i give the new address? in form 80?


No if they ask you then give. Otherwise keep quiet.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> No if they ask you then give. Otherwise keep quiet.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


But in form 80 there's a place for filling up employer's name and full address, so if they ask for it(most of the the time they do), shouldn't I put the new address?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Here is answer for you.
> 
> I have sent
> 
> ...


Thanks. One more question  

I have pay slips for current employer but not for old employers. I assume pay slips are only required for current employer? Can you please clarify?


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Friends,

While applying for NSW do we need to send Health requriement details also ? if so what is the procedure ? and to what address from below do we need to post the documents to street address or Mail address? pls confirm

Applications should be posted to:

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Guys

Is anyone applying for NSW SS with total experience even if ACS has deducted 4 yrs or 2 yrs of your total experience?

Please advice


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

*Waiting for Results*

HI All,
I have applied to NSW state sponsorship under SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 on 6th February 2013 and then got an acknowledgment from NSW state gov. on 11th April 2013.

However i am still waiting for the results of my application. 

Can somebody advise me on what should I do next ?
Should I contact them immediately or wait for another couple of days ?


Thanks,
Prash


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

nazarwaheed said:


> Rumel
> 
> You can add your spouse and kids without any issue as far as you are still married.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information..


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> I have applied to NSW state sponsorship under SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 on 6th February 2013 and then got an acknowledgment from NSW state gov. on 11th April 2013.
> 
> However i am still waiting for the results of my application.
> ...


no need to worry,on 14 th april the NSW SS closed. From yes-day again the process started taht is after 2.5 months. there was a break in process. till now march 2013 applicants process are going. it may take another one month get invitation for you. 

_for futher details you can contact_

9338 6692 (tp)
9338 6728 (fax)

_or you can mail to this ID's_

[email protected]
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

Been passively waiting and reading the forum. 

Got an approval today 

Please see the Excel file for more details

Haven't got access yet to edit signature 

Apply SS: 11/04/2013
Approval: 03/07/2013


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

tihor said:


> Thanks. One more question
> 
> I have pay slips for current employer but not for old employers. I assume pay slips are only required for current employer? Can you please clarify?


I depends. In my case My 2 company's are closed in which i worked. My declaration was notarized and sent to him. He did not asked me the old pay slips. He asked me the last 4 out of 3 years of payslips. As I am in one company from last five year is was not a problem for me. For some people he asked for 6 yeas of payslips. so for that we have to mention or declare tru notary that company doesn't exist or they paid you in cash. but is not asked while applying for SS its only after invitation , only when ur applied for visa than CO will ask you


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks Rahul,
> 
> i havn't applied for the EOI yet not even for the SS. My Agent is telling me that they are still waiting for official email from NSW to start lodging the application.. Can you please tell me if NSW has started accepting applications? What are the new rules? is there any change?


Hi, From yes-day NSW SS process started. All ready people who applied in march they are getting the invitations. here is the links u can download the application

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

In application u have all the details what has to be applied. You tell you agent to got tru it. No one will officially intimate. we have to download the application and fill it, attach all the document mentioned in the application check list and cross $300 and post to the given Postal address mention in the above link. after scrutiny invitation mail will come to you mail ID which is mentioned by you in application. This Fin year 13-14 EOI is mandatory before applying for SS. Last year it was not mandatory 

No rules has been changed execpt EOI has to be filled and that number has to be mentioned in application. IELTS also 6 is min that all. If you have any Issues PM me you number I will guide you


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


viperfx07 said:


> Been passively waiting and reading the forum.
> 
> Got an approval today
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi, From yes-day NSW SS process started. All ready people who applied in march they are getting the invitations. here is the links u can download the application
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


Thank you ... This is really helpful. 
Is there any criteria that we need to have minimum experience to get NSW SS?
ACS has deducted 4 yrs of exp from my total 6.5 yrs of exp..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi, From yes-day NSW SS process started. All ready people who applied in march they are getting the invitations. here is the links u can download the application
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Rahul. its a great help


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

HI rahulmenda,

Thanks so much for the info.

Regards,
Prashan


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> Hi, From yes-day NSW SS process started. All ready people who applied in march they are getting the invitations. here is the links u can download the application
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


Can u pls clarify to me... DOES ACS ASSESMENT DOCUMENT MUST BE SEND AS CERTIFIED COPY OR AN ORIGINAL PDF WHICH WE RECEVED...OUR AUORITIES DO NOT WANT TO CERTIFY IT....... Plssssss very URGENT


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Can u pls clarify to me... DOES ACS ASSESMENT DOCUMENT MUST BE SEND AS CERTIFIED COPY OR AN ORIGINAL PDF WHICH WE RECEVED...OUR AUORITIES DO NOT WANT TO CERTIFY IT....... Plssssss very URGENT


need not have to certify ACS letter


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> Thank you ... This is really helpful.
> Is there any criteria that we need to have minimum experience to get NSW SS?
> ACS has deducted 4 yrs of exp from my total 6.5 yrs of exp..


Based upon your qualification, your nominated Anzsco code/occupation and roles and responsibilities * ACS provides its evaluation..*

If your qualification is NOT closely related to the nominated occupation then they deduct 4 years.

By the way ...What is your qualification and Anzsco code you applied for?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Can u pls clarify to me... DOES ACS ASSESMENT DOCUMENT MUST BE SEND AS CERTIFIED COPY OR AN ORIGINAL PDF WHICH WE RECEVED...OUR AUORITIES DO NOT WANT TO CERTIFY IT....... Plssssss very URGENT


Just take a B?W printout, it has to be attested by notary and send to NSW that's all.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Can u pls clarify to me... DOES ACS ASSESMENT DOCUMENT MUST BE SEND AS CERTIFIED COPY OR AN ORIGINAL PDF WHICH WE RECEVED...OUR AUORITIES DO NOT WANT TO CERTIFY IT....... Plssssss very URGENT


Just take a B/W printout, it has to be attested by notary and send to NSW that's all.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys want to ask one thing, when there is no where mentioned in the NSW app form to provide payslips n tax returns to be submitted compulsory, then why some of u r providing wrong info to every one, pls sought out this.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys want to ask one thing, when there is no where mentioned in the NSW app form to provide payslips n tax returns to be submitted compulsory, then why some of u r providing wrong info to every one, pls sought out this.


Brother can you plz go tru the application once again

In application form, page number 6 - Tab 10 Payroll Records . its saying to apply pay slips but not tax returns. latest 3 months has to be notarized and send. Tax returns has to submitted at the time of Visa process that too if CO askes you. My agent even made me to apply my Company ID card xerox too


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

*What about the SS fee DD!*

Hi Guys,

I'm about to lodge the EOI and for NSW SS sson. I have gone through the NSW State Nominated page, but unable to find info regarding the SS *application fee*.

Could you clarify the same please?


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Rahul, Last 3 months payslips are enough ? or do we need to send all from starting of career (atleast one per quarter). ? Can you please confirm. And Did a Bank cheque from HDFC bank is valid ?


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Application fee details are mentioned in application form..pls check.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm about to lodge the EOI and for NSW SS sson. I have gone through the NSW State Nominated page, but unable to find info regarding the SS *application fee*.
> 
> Could you clarify the same please?


NSW SS fee is AUD $300

between u have total exp 5.5 yrs or after ACS u have 5.5 yrs


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gvkv said:


> Hi Rahul, Last 3 months payslips are enough ? or do we need to send all from starting of career (atleast one per quarter). ? Can you please confirm. And Did a Bank cheque from HDFC bank is valid ?


Only Last 3 months payslips Bro!

For draft you need to ask your bank to make a Daft in foreign currency i.e AUD for the requested fee, which is payable at Sydeny, Australia..... Your bank will then give u a draft of the foreign bank with which they have tie up. Cheques from any Indian bank are not accepted.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> NSW SS fee is AUD $300
> 
> between u have total exp 5.5 yrs or after ACS u have 5.5 yrs


Fortunately, it's 5.5 Years after the ACS mentioned date.


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

I am from Hyderabad India and applying NSW statesponsorship. I have a friend in Melbourne who can take a money order on behalf of me. But my query is how can i link up both my application and that moneyorder ? Or is it better to send the same by taking a cheque or DD from HDFC here ?


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gvkv said:


> I am from Hyderabad India and applying NSW statesponsorship. I have a friend in Melbourne who can take a money order on behalf of me. But my query is how can i link up both my application and that moneyorder ? Or is it better to send the same by taking a cheque or DD from HDFC here ?


You have to send the DD along with the application.


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Hi folks
Can some one plz guide me on the pcc. I am living in hyderabad.
What is the process?


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks again jerry, did HDFC issued DD is a valid one ? cause after reading lot of posts i am getting confused about which one to go either..ICICI, CITI or some other. Actully i have an account in Standard chartered bank but my wife had an account in HDFC bank. So can i take DD using her account in HDFC bank..?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

naree said:


> Hi folks
> Can some one plz guide me on the pcc. I am living in hyderabad.
> What is the process?


It is very simple dude, But you have to take leave on the allotted date. go to the below link

Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India

register login and you have PCC tab (just search the page). Onc you fill up the document and upload. they will mail you a alloted time (day and time). 

Then go to Begampet police line Passport office. Take you passport xerox and original. you will have 4 counters

1) front office you have to pay fee of Rs. 500 you have to mention to which country you are going to? 

2)second counter they will collect you bio-metric check

3) scrutiny of passport (till here TCS staff will do the work , so it will be completed in 3o min )

4) here the waiting start because here comes the govt fellow  we have to sit and wait for 3-5 hours. they will check the data base and will provide with the letter with no criminal records and stamp you passport. 

One day process  good luck


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

This question for all who are applying or applied for NSW SS after 1 st July 2013 :

Now ,how much time will NSW take to approve new application for SS?

Plz share your views..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

jamie_jam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This question for all who are applying or applied for NSW SS after 1 st July 2013 :
> 
> ...


Jamie,

As per the information shared by NSW immigration department, NSW wants to approve the applications quickly! Please have a look below.

*HOW WE PROCESS APPLICATIONS

NSW processes applications received in date order. Your application will be assigned to an assessing officer based on the date that it was received. We aim to process all applications as quickly as possible. If you lodge a complete application, you should expect your application to be decided quickly.*

Reference - NSW website


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks

Shld we expect 4 weeks or lesser for approval after receiving Doc by NSW ?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Thanks
> 
> Shld we expect 4 weeks or lesser for approval after receiving Doc by NSW ?


if every thing is in order, then yes 4 weeks is sufficient if they don't have much applications. However keep 1.5 months as result time.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Gaurav,,

Is any check point to know that how many applications are reaching to NSW now ?

Or
In the month of july , would it be low count or high inflow of applications to NSW?

Any guess???


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

Hi guys!

Does anyone try to apply on 190 with new assessment from ACS?
In my assessment they cut 2 years of experience from 5.5 years (total), now I have 3.5 years. They wrote exactly following:
"The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." However, below they listed all my experience since 2007.

So, does anyone have same experience, is it possible to me to apply the visa with sponsorship? Will I lose 5 points or not?

Thank you!


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Thanks Gaurav,,
> 
> Is any check point to know that how many applications are reaching to NSW now ?
> 
> ...


since April no one was able to file state sponsorship . So expect huge number of applications now. So you better hurry.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

fatdh said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does anyone try to apply on 190 with new assessment from ACS?
> In my assessment they cut 2 years of experience from 5.5 years (total), now I have 3.5 years. They wrote exactly following:
> ...


you can only claim points for the years that ACS has validated and not for entire 5.5 years. you can try to score 7 or 8 in IELTS to get points. However its not easy.
Good Luck.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> I have applied to NSW state sponsorship under SKILLED NOMINATED SUBCLASS 190 on 6th February 2013 and then got an acknowledgment from NSW state gov. on 11th April 2013.
> 
> However i am still waiting for the results of my application.
> ...


friend,

Go ahead and check with them. Call them, it is fine. Mine is 7th Feb application and got the approval on 1st.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Based upon your qualification, your nominated Anzsco code/occupation and roles and responsibilities * ACS provides its evaluation..*
> 
> If your qualification is NOT closely related to the nominated occupation then they deduct 4 years.
> 
> By the way ...What is your qualification and Anzsco code you applied for?


Hey Jerry,

Did ACS change the rules related to assessment? 

Mine is non-ICT and they have considered all my 12 years experience. I saw some of our friends mentioning about their experience being cut. Just wondering.. why they are cutting... It's not fair I guess.

Cheers....


----------



## fatdh (May 25, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> you can only claim points for the years that ACS has validated and not for entire 5.5 years. you can try to score 7 or 8 in IELTS to get points. However its not easy.
> Good Luck.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thank you gaurav7172!
When I spoke with ACS officer, she said that there was only change in the row, which I posted above, and the change should not affect immigration process, so, how I understand expression of interest and assessment from ACS are different things. Don't you know, what does NSW use to making decision?
7 points in IELTS is the "Everest" for me...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> Thanks for sharing on this..
> 
> ...


Yes, application form, all the required documents notarized (NO ORIGINALS), ACS letter, IELTS ect. along with $300 AUD DD. Try to provide maximum possible optional documents. Do it soon... Going forward you will have lot of competetion.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

joel84 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have just received an email from NSW saying that they will send the invite on skillselect within next 5 days of this email.
> 
> ...


I am also in the same situation. I'll send it today, so that by this week end they can send the invite.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

divyap said:


> Should we get
> 
> 1. payslips and
> 2. bank statments
> ...


*Yes, all the documents must be notarized* except documents like ACS Assessment letter, IELTS Certificate where they can track back based on reference numbers.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

divyap said:


> This may sound silly, but still plz help..
> 
> 1. Post? How to send post from India? I mean which post/courier?
> 
> ...


1. DHL Courior
2. Not required.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

friends,

did anybody send a mail to *lily* to update your EOI number? I tried to send mail with my EOI number, but the mail is bouncing. Anyway I'll call them tomorrow.

Cheers....


----------



## codr3sh (Jun 11, 2013)

Sankar said:


> friends,
> 
> did anybody send a mail to *lily* to update your EOI number? I tried to send mail with my EOI number, but the mail is bouncing. Anyway I'll call them tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers....


This is a message I've just seen on other communities:

"
Be careful, they give the wrong email by mistake
'[email protected]'
It should be [email protected]
"

Please let us know how it goes.

All the best.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Dear Rahul, the app says that payslips records is optional(recommended) n not compulsory.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> no idea....Will suggest you to take a consultant and they will help you in immigration. As far as post is concerned, ever heard of DHL. You can even use government post. you can even do a google search for international couriers.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Yes, all the documents must be notarized except documents like ACS Assessment letter, IELTS Certificate where they can track back based on reference numbers.


Thanks a lot


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> While applying for NSW do we need to send Health requriement details also ? if so what is the procedure ? and to what address from below do we need to post the documents to street address or Mail address? pls confirm
> 
> ...


Can someone clarify on this..?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Got my ACS in December 2012. Full 10 years of experience was acknowledged. Since ACS has started deducting experience after April. That's why not sure if I should claim points for 10 years or 8 year. Please help!


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Yes, application form, all the required documents notarized (NO ORIGINALS), ACS letter, IELTS ect. along with $300 AUD DD. Try to provide maximum possible optional documents. Do it soon... Going forward you will have lot of competetion.
> 
> Cheers.....


Sankar,

Thanks for your reply..


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted the EOI and It's about the NSW SS documents filing:

Already I have the colleague affidavit for one of my previous employer with notary signature (which i used for ACS) .So in this case, can I send the photo copy of this affidavit OR again do I need to have the notary signature with the photo copy?

Thanks..


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

*skill Select is down*

Hi Guys,

Any one got invites today, I am scared now, I didn't get the invite yet.
when I try to log in to skill select, it is re directed to system maintenance message.
I am not sure whether I have updated my EOI in NSW application, so I have sent an email to Lily on Tuesday. so far no response.

any thoughts on this? what If I don't get invite?

Cheers


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> It is very simple dude, But you have to take leave on the allotted date. go to the below link
> 
> Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul, Many Thanks for your detailed explanation. I had registered for myself and spouse. I think we both need to get PCC right?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

naree said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any one got invites today, I am scared now, I didn't get the invite yet.
> when I try to log in to skill select, it is re directed to system maintenance message.
> ...


friend,

I have also not get yet. Waiting for it. Yesterday I tried sending a mail to Lily, but was bouncing. May be we can wait until start of next week before we call them.

Cheers....


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

hey hey just got the invitation..


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS sponsorship long back but waited for ACS to issue its result letter. 

Now the experience got dedcuted. I was contacted already by NSW SS on the updates of the application. Now not sure what to respond to NSW as i got dedcuted experience letter. 

With the new ACS letter i do not have enough experience as required. What would happen in my case and what should respond to NSW now. Confused and a lot dissappointed 

Can i put my application on hold till end of this December as i would complete my 3 years of experience? Is it possible?

If my application is closed, can i reopen my application after December?

Please suggest.


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Folks,

Many thanks for your support.
What are the prerequisites for applying visa. I am filling form-80 already and what else is required for applying visa?

Cheers


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

naree said:


> hey hey just got the invitation..


hi,
can u pls tellme when did u applied for NSW SS. and also can u please tellme the DD should be drawn on whose name.


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Praveen, me too from hyd planning to apply for SS in couple of days. Today went for HDFC bank and they have showed me the DD which can be payable at ANZ branches australia. I think that would be sufficient and acceptable for them. Will update you if i find something more in this regards.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Dear Rahul, the app says that payslips records is optional(recommended) n not compulsory.


I think you are more bothered about payslips  just sending two 3 page not cost you a lot. It a precaution to not to delay in process. Some times it may delay with this small reason  its up to you to decide whether to send ot not . I have just sharing what I did and my process got very fast


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

naree said:


> Folks,
> 
> Many thanks for your support.
> What are the prerequisites for applying visa. I am filling form-80 already and what else is required for applying visa?
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2: Best of luck for Via process. may god bless you


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Ss nsw 489*

Hi Friends,

I applied SS NSW 29 May 2013 for 489 Visa . How it take to receive acknowledgement?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Got my ACS in December 2012. Full 10 years of experience was acknowledged. Since ACS has started deducting experience after April. That's why not sure if I should claim points for 10 years or 8 year. Please help!


you can very well claim points for your complete exp.. no worris:clap2:


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

We need only these docs for NSW SS

· NSW application form
· Passport first and last page notarized hard copy
· Educational documents- Graduation certificate and marklist notarized copy
· Offer letters notarized hard copy
· Relieving letters notarized hard copy
· Self declaration notarized hard copy
· Reference declaration notarized hard copy
· DD for AUD 300 in favor of ‘Industry & Investment NSW’


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

gvkv said:


> Hi Praveen, me too from hyd planning to apply for SS in couple of days. Today went for HDFC bank and they have showed me the DD which can be payable at ANZ branches australia. I think that would be sufficient and acceptable for them. Will update you if i find something more in this regards.


You went to bank today? I think foreign ex is closed today.. How did u manage to get DD?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> Can someone clarify on this..?


Please guys this is really confusing.. Can someone plz clarify...?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> While applying for NSW do we need to send Health requriement details also ? if so what is the procedure ? and to what address from below do we need to post the documents to street address or Mail address? pls confirm
> 
> ...


Please guys this is really confusing.. Can someone plz clarify...?


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, you are right. They didn't issued me the same. Need to visit bank again tomorrow


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Do anyone know if we get NSW SS, then we can get only work in area of NSW...I heard we wont be allowed to work in SYdney CBD where all IT companies there.. anyone has any idea


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

KateRaj said:


> Do anyone know if we get NSW SS, then we can get only work in area of NSW...I heard we wont be allowed to work in SYdney CBD where all IT companies there.. anyone has any idea


With 190 NSW SS, you can work any where within NSW including Sydney. Sydney comes in NSW. This limitation of working in NSW is for 2 yrs and not beyond 2 years. For 489, you have to reside in regional area and in that case Sydney is not allowed.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Mroks said:


> With 190 NSW SS, you can any where with NSW including Sydney. Sydney comes in NSW. This limitation of working in NSW is for 2 yrs and not beyond 2 years. For 489, you have to reside in regional area and in that case Sydney is not allowed.


Thanks dear


----------



## Ssenthil (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I've been granted NSW SS, and immediately after the next day i got an invitation to apply for VISA (190).

What to do next?
Please help.

Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ssenthil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been granted NSW SS, and immediately after the next day i got an invitation to apply for VISA (190).
> 
> ...


File Visa man. What are you waiting for. Open your EOI and there you will get options. relax and proceed. And keep your credit card ready 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

divyap said:


> Please guys this is really confusing.. Can someone plz clarify...?


Why can't you check the details in govt website. Every detail in mentioned clearly there. Even in this blog if you search, you will find it. If you cannot do it then no need to freak out. Just Hire a visa consultant or a registered MARA agent. They will guide you properly.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Guys there are 2 addresses in the nsw(street address and mail address)..

Wr to send the application? 
Confusing... Any solution.. Please


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

naree said:


> hey hey just got the invitation..


hey...... me too got the DIAC invitation ... just now. Cheers.....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

divyap said:


> Guys there are 2 addresses in the nsw(street address and mail address)..
> 
> Wr to send the application?
> Confusing... Any solution.. Please


No consusion. Both the address are fine.
One goes to post box number and the other goes to direct NSW office.


----------



## koksviji (Apr 23, 2013)

*NSW SS nomination for 262111*

Hi Friends,

Could any one clarify whether NSW provide state nomination to Database Administrator( code 262111 ) . If yes any reference to link which list the eligibility criteria for visa 190


----------



## whirled (Jun 18, 2013)

^ i dont think so


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

@sankar,

I saw your EOI/NSW SS got approved on July 1st.
Can you tell me roughly how many days it take for approval for the EOI that you have submitted.

Mine ACS is +ve and IELTS 6.5 >= in each band.
Planning to submit EOI today only. Hence need to know the time it takes for EOI approval and then invite if everything goes positive.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

koksviji said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could any one clarify whether NSW provide state nomination to Database Administrator( code 262111 ) . If yes any reference to link which list the eligibility criteria for visa 190


NSW does not provide SS for 262111
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

haryk said:


> Thanks SS.....


Hey, was going through the weblink and just noticed DD payable details are changed for this year to NSW Trade and Investment.

Details from website is:

enclose payment - bank cheque/money order for $300 (offshore) or $330 incl. GST (onshore) made payable to NSW Trade and Investment.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

divyap said:


> Please guys this is really confusing.. Can someone plz clarify...?


Hey we sent to street address.. as one of my friend sent to this address which I was told after posting this.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys jus one question, when filing for visa can we use 2 credit cards to make payment of $3090 aud, because my card credit limit is jus 1.26 lakhs, so I need to use 2 card to make payment. Pls help me with this....


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Sankar,
> 
> Thanks for your reply..


 Hi Sankar,

I have submitted the EOI and It's about the NSW SS documents filing:

Already I have the colleague affidavit for one of my previous employer with notary signature (which i used for ACS) .So in this case, can I send the photo copy of this affidavit OR again do I need to have the notary signature with the photo copy?

Thanks..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and It's about the NSW SS documents filing:
> 
> ...


Use the same soft file.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys jus one question, when filing for visa can we use 2 credit cards to make payment of $3090 aud, because my card credit limit is jus 1.26 lakhs, so I need to use 2 card to make payment. Pls help me with this....


I dont think you can do that. 

Just request your bank to increase the credit limit for one day. Most of the banks do that. If you have any friend in Australia, try using their card. I have used my cousin's credit card who is in Mel. U can save some charges for that


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and It's about the NSW SS documents filing:
> 
> ...


Affidavits must be original right? that should be in stamp paper.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

do we need the original reference letter for roles and responsibilities for applying visa or just the upload scanned copy. does DIAC asks for the originals copies for granting visa.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jerry9 said:


> do we need the original reference letter for roles and responsibilities for applying visa or just the upload scanned copy. does DIAC asks for the originals copies for granting visa.


Scanned copies, no need of originals.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Sankar,
> 
> I have submitted the EOI and It's about the NSW SS documents filing:
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,

This is a bit tricky. I was in similar situation and I sent the photo copy of the original. They accepted. But not sure, it may depend on case officer also. Better take a photo copy of original afadavit and certify it. It's like certifying a certified copy.

Cheers...


----------



## timex3536 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have been accessed positively for system analyst ANZ code 261112. Will I able to apply for NSW state nomination?

Thanking in you advance.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Affidavits must be original right? that should be in stamp paper.


Ya.. I have the original with stamp paper..


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> This is a bit tricky. I was in similar situation and I sent the photo copy of the original. They accepted. But not sure, it may depend on case officer also. Better take a photo copy of original afadavit and certify it. It's like certifying a certified copy.
> 
> Cheers...


Ok,sure...I will do that.. Thanks..


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Use the same soft file.


Thanks for your reply..


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All ,

Any one in the fouram , who have send the docs to NSW for SS after 1st July 2013 and it is also received by NSW dept..?

If yes , then when we accept acknowledgement this time(2013-14) .Hoping that they will do the process in fast manner in this new year(2013-14) ..i guess ..

Please comment !!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> @sankar,
> 
> I saw your EOI/NSW SS got approved on July 1st.
> Can you tell me roughly how many days it take for approval for the EOI that you have submitted.
> ...


Ram,

I am a bit confused about your question. If I am not wrong, you are planning to apply for NSW SS. 

Ok, sumbitting EOI is one part and after that you have to send your application to NSW State department. Then they will assess your application for state nomination and approve it. The time that would take for this process is vastly depend on the volume of SS applications they receive. If the volume is high it would take 3 to 4 months or it can be approved in 2 weeks also. Once you get the approval, it would hardly take 2, 3 days to get the invite from DIAC to apply for visa. Once you apply visa, for 190, it would take around 2 months for granting visa.

Give me more details about you, that would be easy to answer your question.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS sponsorship long back but waited for ACS to issue its result letter.
> 
> ...


Shyam,

Just wondering, how did you apply for SS with out ACS assessment? Or did you apply for re-assessment to ACS after your initial assessment and submitting you SS application? If it is re-assessment, you can ask ACS to assess you experience based on last years rules.

Cheers...


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Steyn said:


> Got my ACS in December 2012. Full 10 years of experience was acknowledged. Since ACS has started deducting experience after April. That's why not sure if I should claim points for 10 years or 8 year. Please help!


In your case, it doesn't really matter. You get the same points from 8+ years of experience onwards.

Cheers....


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Any one in the fouram , who have send the docs to NSW for SS after 1st July 2013 and it is also received by NSW dept..?
> 
> ...


I sent mine on the 3 and got ack already.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Shyam,
> 
> Just wondering, how did you apply for SS with out ACS assessment? Or did you apply for re-assessment to ACS after your initial assessment and submitting you SS application? If it is re-assessment, you can ask ACS to assess you experience based on last years rules.
> 
> Cheers...


Dude even if you file for state sponsorship without getting your docs accessed by ACS, they will keep your file pending and ask you to get your experience accessed and give it to them. 
By the way dude you have filed for visa yet and paid the 3060 AUD fees. How are they taking the fees for wife and kids. from 1st july guys have to pay in one instance or separately.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

cadspac said:


> I sent mine on the 3 and got ack already.


Wow ..quite fast acknowledgement you received as compared to previous year ,whereas most of the people got ack in 2 or 3 months after sending docs to NSW..
Do you think so ?

You also got application number in acknowledgement?

When you are expecting approval from NSW ..?


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Wow ..quite fast acknowledgement you received as compared to previous year ,whereas most of the people got ack in 2 or 3 months after sending docs to NSW..
> Do you think so ?
> 
> You also got application number in acknowledgement?
> ...


It was pretty quick,I thought it was normal, then I referred to the spreadsheet, and I realize , I was fast.
You also got application number in acknowledgement?
*Yes, It does have a ref No*
When you are expecting approval from NSW ..?
*What they said in the email was that time expected of answer is within 12w*


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

*NSW SS : Age Points*

I'm applying for NSW SS tomorrow (*05/07/2013*) with 65 points (60 + 5 for SS). However, I'm attaining the age of 33 on *26/07/2013* which means my 5 points will be reduced and will become total of 60 points(55 + 5 for SS). 

Now I'm confused whether to mark 30 points or 25 points for age in the NSW applicaiton form. Can experts there can help me in this as acknowlegement is coming in 1-2 months of applying.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> Dude even if you file for state sponsorship without getting your docs accessed by ACS, they will keep your file pending and ask you to get your experience accessed and give it to them.
> By the way dude you have filed for visa yet and paid the 3060 AUD fees. How are they taking the fees for wife and kids. from 1st july guys have to pay in one instance or separately.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Gaurav,

I got the DIAC invitation this evening. I'll check all my documents this week end and apply next week. Regarding the fee, we need to pay in one go.

Cheers......


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

sober_sandy said:


> I'm applying for NSW SS tomorrow (*05/07/2013*) with 65 points (60 + 5 for SS). However, I'm attaining the age of 33 on *26/07/2013* which means my 5 points will be reduced and will become total of 60 points(55 + 5 for SS).
> 
> Now I'm confused whether to mark 30 points or 25 points for age in the NSW applicaiton form. Can experts there can help me in this as acknowlegement is coming in 1-2 months of applying.


I do not how to handle that ambiguity, but from what I have seen, there have not been any ss for nsw approved in less than a month, so if I were you, I will mark 33, and possibly dropping a few lines explaining the reason why you marked it. 
Do not quote me on this, let's wait for any expert in the matter


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

sober_sandy said:


> I'm applying for NSW SS tomorrow (*05/07/2013*) with 65 points (60 + 5 for SS). However, I'm attaining the age of 33 on *26/07/2013* which means my 5 points will be reduced and will become total of 60 points(55 + 5 for SS).
> 
> Now I'm confused whether to mark 30 points or 25 points for age in the NSW applicaiton form. Can experts there can help me in this as acknowlegement is coming in 1-2 months of applying.


As per my understanding, *AGE* is the age at the time of your application. They will any way check all the details before make a decision. Just curious to know, if you have 65 points why didn't you apply for 189 or you have already applied?

Cheers....


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

cadspac said:


> It was pretty quick,I thought it was normal, then I referred to the spreadsheet, and I realize , I was fast.
> You also got application number in acknowledgement?
> *Yes, It does have a ref No*
> When you are expecting approval from NSW ..?
> *What they said in the email was that time expected of answer is within 12w*


Thanks for your prompt reply !! and best of luck 

It seems like thhis time the amount of applications for NSW SS is not huge as it was in previous year ..due to ACS new rules & visa price hike. Your comments ??
Today , i have also send the docs for NSW SS & it will reach to sydney in 3 or 4 days ..Hope next week me also get ack ..


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

cadspac said:


> I sent mine on the 3 and got ack already.


dude how to get the acknowledgement on next day?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply !! and best of luck
> 
> It seems like thhis time the amount of applications for NSW SS is not huge as it was in previous year ..due to ACS new rules & visa price hike. Your comments ??
> Today , i have also send the docs for NSW SS & it will reach to sydney in 3 or 4 days ..Hope next week me also get ack ..


I think this year applications may huge, coz lot of candidate have IELTS 6 and they dont even take care money. All other state require >=6.5 in IELTS


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

cadspac said:


> It was pretty quick,I thought it was normal, then I referred to the spreadsheet, and I realize , I was fast.
> You also got application number in acknowledgement?
> *Yes, It does have a ref No*
> When you are expecting approval from NSW ..?
> *What they said in the email was that time expected of answer is within 12w*


would you please tell me about the spreadsheet which you refer? i am new to this forum


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Sankar said:


> Ram,
> 
> I am a bit confused about your question. If I am not wrong, you are planning to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...



dear Sankar,

when you applied for NSW SS?


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

*No Inivitation yet*

Its been 3 days since I got SS approval and I havent got invitation from DIAC yet. I have mailed them to "lily" but no reply. Looks like I am the only guy left to get invitation. 2 more days left as per the mail for the SLA . Should I wait or call them. Any Inputs will be helpful

Thanks


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

joel84 said:


> Its been 3 days since I got SS approval and I havent got invitation from DIAC yet. I have mailed them to "lily" but no reply. Looks like I am the only guy left to get invitation. 2 more days left as per the mail for the SLA . Should I wait or call them. Any Inputs will be helpful
> 
> Thanks


No mate, you are not the only one. Today is the 4th day for me and still no sign of invitation. Since they've already mentioned about 5 working days, we may wait for one more day. What is you're job code?


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> No mate, you are not the only one. Today is the 4th day for me and still no sign of invitation. Since they've already mentioned about 5 working days, we may wait for one more day. What is you're job code?


261311. what about yours?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

joel84 said:


> 261311. what about yours?


Mine is 261312.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

tihor said:


> One question, do we require to submit our IT returns (last 3 years) or bank statements (last 3 months) for NSW application? Is it mandatory? I am submitting my pay slips though (last 3 months).


I have decided also to submit my last 3 months bank statements (notarized).


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

*Predicament*

Guys, need some suggestion here. 

As you notice in my signature, I got R8.5,L7.5,W6.5,S7.0 in my IELTS score. Since it was only .5 difference in writing to get all 7's, I decided to send my score for remark. Unfortunately, it is close to 9 weeks now since I submitted my remark request and I got to hear from british council that due to some technical issues at their end, it would take another 2 weeks or so for my new remark results to arrive. 

Now that NSW opened its 2013-2014 quota and which is fast filling up, I am thinking if it would any make sense to wait another 2 weeks for the new marks to arrive or if I should withdraw my remark application and go ahead file it now. If my writing score gets upgraded to 7, then I can claim 70 points in total (currently it is 55 + 5 = 60). 

Any suggestions, is it worth waiting?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

They process application on FIFO basis, point won't make a difference. So you better apply asap.



tihor said:


> Guys, need some suggestion here.
> 
> As you notice in my signature, I got R8.5,L7.5,W6.5,S7.0 in my IELTS score. Since it was only .5 difference in writing to get all 7's, I decided to send my score for remark. Unfortunately, it is close to 9 weeks now since I submitted my remark request and I got to hear from british council that due to some technical issues at their end, it would take another 2 weeks or so for my new remark results to arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Mine is 261312.


keep me posted about the updates. If I dont recieve by EOD today I will give them a call on monday afternoon. I will update


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

joel84 said:


> keep me posted about the updates. If I dont recieve by EOD today I will give them a call on monday afternoon. I will update


Sure brother. I'll update as soon as I get Invite. Otherwise I'll also contact them.

Who knows whether they've any monthly quota for invitation or not.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tihor said:


> Guys, need some suggestion here.
> 
> As you notice in my signature, I got R8.5,L7.5,W6.5,S7.0 in my IELTS score. Since it was only .5 difference in writing to get all 7's, I decided to send my score for remark. Unfortunately, it is close to 9 weeks now since I submitted my remark request and I got to hear from british council that due to some technical issues at their end, it would take another 2 weeks or so for my new remark results to arrive.
> 
> ...


File for NSW SS as soon as possible. For SS points do not play any role. Applicants with 55 points is treated in same way as applicant with 6o or more points.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> They process application on FIFO basis, point won't make a difference. So you better apply asap.


Thanks for your response. If it is FIFO basis, then there is no point waiting for the upgraded scores. 

Another point, can I go ahead and submit my existing score card to NSW and when I receive my new scores, can I go ahead and send it across to the case officer? I can anyway update my score in SkillSelect online. Or do you think this would be too much complicated for them?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, need some suggestion here.
> 
> As you notice in my signature, I got R8.5,L7.5,W6.5,S7.0 in my IELTS score. Since it was only .5 difference in writing to get all 7's, I decided to send my score for remark. Unfortunately, it is close to 9 weeks now since I submitted my remark request and I got to hear from british council that due to some technical issues at their end, it would take another 2 weeks or so for my new remark results to arrive.
> 
> ...


In my experience, you shouldn't expect much. I've appealed 3 times for my 6.5 writings, and they were all failed. You should proceed. It's not worth waiting.


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

I've got a question. My position written in the payslips is Web Developer. Been working for 2 years. The occupation I'd like to nominate is Developer Programmer. My roles/responsibilities are actually similar to the ones in Software Engineering 2613 class.

Should I change my position name to Developer Programmer? I'm worried that if I got an annoying CO and he/she would tell me that I could not claim my 1 year experience as a Developer Programmer since it's not the same in "wording" even though the job descriptions are actually similar to Developer Programmer.

Should I worry?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

tihor said:


> Thanks for your response. If it is FIFO basis, then there is no point waiting for the upgraded scores.
> 
> Another point, can I go ahead and submit my existing score card to NSW and when I receive my new scores, can I go ahead and send it across to the case officer? I can anyway update my score in SkillSelect online. Or do you think this would be too much complicated for them?


Since point is not an issue, better you skip re-evaluation. If you change anything after applying, it may delay processing.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> I've got a question. My position written in the payslips is Web Developer. Been working for 2 years. The occupation I'd like to nominate is Developer Programmer. My roles/responsibilities are actually similar to the ones in Software Engineering 2613 class.
> 
> Should I change my position name to Developer Programmer? I'm worried that if I got an annoying CO and he/she would tell me that I could not claim my 1 year experience as a Developer Programmer since it's not the same in "wording" even though the job descriptions are actually similar to Developer Programmer.
> 
> Should I worry?


I think job description is good enough. I had a different designation too and they didn't bother. However, in your case, "Web Developer", matches with another ANZSCO job code, so yeah probably the CO can cause some trouble. If possible, change it to be in the safe side. If you do so, you must also notify your employer in case if DIAC send for verification, your employer must give right information.


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

If any one has an idea about the Latest CSOL for NSW and Victoria...Please advice.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> Since point is not an issue, better you skip re-evaluation. If you change anything after applying, it may delay processing.


I withdrew my IELTS remark request. I am now going ahead with my old scores. Let's hope my application gets through!


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> I think job description is good enough. I had a different designation too and they didn't bother. However, in your case, "Web Developer", matches with another ANZSCO job code, so yeah probably the CO can cause some trouble. If possible, change it to be in the safe side. If you do so, you must also notify your employer in case if DIAC send for verification, your employer must give right information.


Thanks salamlemon. Does DIAC likely to contact the employer in your experience?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

tihor said:


> I withdrew my IELTS remark request. I am now going ahead with my old scores. Let's hope my application gets through!


Good luck mate


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks salamlemon. Does DIAC likely to contact the employer in your experience?


Well, sometimes they do when they are not happy with provided documents. That inquiry happens when you apply for visa.


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> dude how to get the acknowledgement on next day?


I just sent my application as soon as I could after, they announce, in their website, that they were open for state Nomination


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

I am sorry for not being more specific, but I was not able to post any link . Here it is 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

cadspac said:


> I just sent my application as soon as I could after, they announce, in their website, that they were open for state Nomination


But this time NSW seems working fast that's why u got ack quite early ..
I m also hoping same as i send my docs two days back and expecting ack in next week ..


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

When you say received ACK means, they started looking at your application right?
It might take months to provide the approval for visa.

Please correct my understanding here.


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When you say received ACK means, they started looking at your application right?
> It might take months to provide the approval for visa.
> ...



For what I can see, It only means that they received it, and they will process you file when your turn comes.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I am applying for NSW SS. Have a quick question. 

Do I need to submit the same set of docs submitted for ACS?
The problem is now one of my professional references is uncomfortable with the earlier letter she gave on company letterhead. But she is willing to support me by giving a statutory declaration for NSW SS or for any future purposes. 
But for ACS she gave it on company letterhead, which I submitted and got approved. 

Now I am concerned about what to submit for NSW SS. Can I use a new stat. declaration for NSW SS, instead of what I submitted for ACS.

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for NSW SS. Have a quick question.
> 
> ...


I don't think, you need to submit reference letters. ACS certificate should suffice. Have a check on NSW SS requirements.
IELTS
Mark sheets, degree certificate 
Resume
ACS
Declaration (Obligation)


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Can any one help in terms of getting latest state level CSOL List.

My occupation is 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE. Most number of jobs are available in NSW and Victoria. 

if any one has an idea about the Latest CSOL for NSW and Victoria...Please advice.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sandysworld said:


> Can any one help in terms of getting latest state level CSOL List.
> 
> My occupation is 225213 ICT SALES REPRESENTATIVE. Most number of jobs are available in NSW and Victoria.
> 
> if any one has an idea about the Latest CSOL for NSW and Victoria...Please advice.


Your occupation is present in ACT, you can apply right now as it is in open state.
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...cuments/act-occupation-list-2012-13-july1.pdf

Your code not present on NSW and Vic SNOL. Victoria have not updated their list for new year.
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...upations-Sponsored-by-NSW-2013-02.07.2013.pdf
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Mroks...

if i apply for ACT Under Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190). there are hardly any jobs in can find in canberra suitable to my profile.

in sites like seekjobs and simply hired etc.

I have 8yrs epx in inside sales. What would you suggest in this scenario ?

i have just started the process...and doing my research.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sandysworld said:


> Thanks Mroks...
> 
> if i apply for ACT Under Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190). there are hardly any jobs in can find in canberra suitable to my profile.
> 
> ...


If ACT is the only option left, whats wrong in taking it. It's question of 2 years and after that you can work in any part of Oz.


----------



## jaswanth (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
Today i got my IELTS results L8,S6,R6,w6, I am planning to apply for NSW StateSponship, My doubt is if i apply for NSW will i eligible to work in sydney also, What are the success rate for NSW SS.

Thanks
Jaswanth


----------



## sandysworld (Jun 20, 2013)

But how will i survive for two years without a job....should i be looking out for some kind of odd jobs there in ACT for two years....

if yes how easy it is to get a decent job it is in ACT to survive with wife and kid.

as far as my knowledge goes i should be earning a minimum of $4 to $5k per month to survive....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

sandysworld said:


> But how will i survive for two years without a job....should i be looking out for some kind of odd jobs there in ACT for two years....
> 
> if yes how easy it is to get a decent job it is in ACT to survive with wife and kid.
> 
> as far as my knowledge goes i should be earning a minimum of $4 to $5k per month to survive....


I thought you are single.
Take help from the members in thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tarting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html
Most of the members are currently in Oz and in a better position to guide you.


----------



## SarVij (Jan 21, 2013)

*190 Visa Docs*



Mroks said:


> I don't think, you need to submit reference letters. ACS certificate should suffice. Have a check on NSW SS requirements.
> IELTS
> Mark sheets, degree certificate
> Resume
> ...


Hi Mroks,

Could you help me with the below queries please. I have got my 190 invitation on July 2nd and am on the way of preparing documents to upload and am applying through an agent and he is asking lots of docs to upload. 

1. Form 16 and Bank statement/payslip for 7 yrs(as I am 7yrs exp)
2. My kid is 2 months old and he is asking us to immediately apply for her passport. Is it mandatory

Can you let us know do we need all the above mentioned docs?


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> dear Sankar,
> 
> when you applied for NSW SS?


I applied in February. As the cap reached before they approve my application, they approved it after the cap is reset in July.


----------



## HarpreetNurse (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm a registered Nurse in India and am looking to migrate to Australia. I have below queries:
1. Do I need to access my experience & education before applying for Sponsorship/EOI? If yes, please help me with pointers to the inforamtion
2. Can i apply for NSW state Sponsrship as a registered nurse?

Thanks in advance for your help...


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Friends,

I am in the preparation fro NSW.

Can anyone explain what is 'Declaration (Obligation) '?

Thanks..


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

HI All,
I have a question for you.
My agent advised me to pay dependent and child amount when i am lodging the visa.
Do i really need to pay $3060 + 1530 + 765 up front or can i pay only $3060 Primary applicant fee ?

Pls advise me on this,
Thanks,
Prash


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> I have a question for you.
> My agent advised me to pay dependent and child amount when i am lodging the visa.
> Do i really need to pay $3060 + 1530 + 765 up front or can i pay only $3060 Primary applicant fee ?
> ...


You have to pay full amount as visa fee is increased your agent is right


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

suresh1 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am in the preparation fro NSW.
> 
> ...


Your first 2 years stay and work has to be in the sponsored state.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> I have a question for you.
> My agent advised me to pay dependent and child amount when i am lodging the visa.
> Do i really need to pay $3060 + 1530 + 765 up front or can i pay only $3060 Primary applicant fee ?
> ...


Yes. This is correct. From July 1st 2013, Co-applicant fees included in visa application fee


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

HarpreetNurse said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I'm a newbie to this forum. I'm a registered Nurse in India and am looking to migrate to Australia. I have below queries:
> 1. Do I need to access my experience & education before applying for Sponsorship/EOI? If yes, please help me with pointers to the inforamtion
> 2. Can i apply for NSW state Sponsrship as a registered nurse?
> ...



The below link may help you. There are posts by RNAussie who is a registered nurse in Oz. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=3384617


----------



## SarVij (Jan 21, 2013)

*190 Visa Docs*



SarVij said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> Could you help me with the below queries please. I have got my 190 invitation on July 2nd and am on the way of preparing documents to upload and am applying through an agent and he is asking lots of docs to upload.
> 
> ...


Experts, Can anyone please advise on the above query. Thanks in advance for the kind help.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

SarVij said:


> Experts, Can anyone please advise on the above query. Thanks in advance for the kind help.



I don't think form16, payslips are required, unless you have claimed some experience post ACS for which it will require. Have check with other members gone through visa procedure. You may post your query in this thread in which many members have got visa and are in Oz.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tarting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html

Passport is required for every individual.


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm applying for NSW SS. Can you pls advise me how to pay 300 AUD fees for it.

I've contacted my bank (RBS) today for a bank draft in AUD. They have given me 4 forms which I have to fill. Also they need Form 15CA & 15CB issued by a Chartered Accountant. Are these form ,especially from CA, neccessary to get Bank Draft from all the Banks.

Can anybody advise me on the above.

Thanks !!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sober_sandy said:


> Can anybody advise me on the above.
> 
> Thanks !!


Hi Sandy, I got it done from ICICI in 30 hours. And it took just 5 minutes to fill the form and the executive didn't ask me for the forms you mentioned.

Let me know if I could help you further.


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Sandy, I got it done from ICICI in 30 hours. And it took just 5 minutes to fill the form and the executive didn't ask me for the forms you mentioned.
> 
> Let me know if I could help you further.


Thanks for the information Mahendra. Has your Bank Draft been accepted by NSW SS team, I mean did you get the acknowledgement for it.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sober_sandy said:


> Thanks for the information Mahendra. Has your Bank Draft been accepted by NSW SS team, I mean did you get the acknowledgement for it.


I just got it yesterday evening and will send my documents to NSW on Monday. So let's wait for some more time. But my agent has okayed the DD. So hopefully it should be accepted by NSW


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Guys, I got DD from ICICI for NSW fees (ICICI has tie up with JP Morgen) and sent my NSW package out today. Does somebody know if ICICI issued FDD is accepted by NSW? 

Thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, I got DD from ICICI for NSW fees (ICICI has tie up with JP Morgen) and sent my NSW package out today. Does somebody know if ICICI issued FDD is accepted by NSW?
> 
> Thanks


Even im planning to get from icici.. Plz let me know if it's ok. 

But, why cant they accept online payment?? Draft/check is unnecessary complication....


----------



## HarpreetNurse (Jul 5, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The below link may help you. There are posts by RNAussie who is a registered nurse in Oz.


thanks a lot buddy....


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

I also got my DD from ICICI bank I am hoping that should be fine.. 
I sent my packet yesterday, and the hard pary, waiting time begins....


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

hey guys,

I am worried because after first july i see the ceiling of all other occupations was reset on first july but not for 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers 

even today if you check on their website its not reset 

SkillSelect


see this : 2013-07-07_1114 - rams0b's library


Thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I am worried because after first july i see the ceiling of all other occupations was reset on first july but not for 2613 - Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> ...



Hey.. Ceiling reset is not done for any job code. The job codes with less number of allocations were infact last year's un-filled vacancies..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

divyap said:


> Hey.. Ceiling reset is not done for any job code. The job codes with less number of allocations were infact last year's un-filled vacancies..


Thanks. If u check the list on website none of the occupation is on ceiling except software developer. Is that because they reset rest of them recently or cudnt meet the ceiling. Any idea when 2613 ceiling will be reset


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks. If u check the list on website none of the occupation is on ceiling except software developer. Is that because they reset rest of them recently or cudnt meet the ceiling. Any idea when 2613 ceiling will be reset


Have you ever checked the ceiling reports before July 1st??


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

divyap said:


> Have you ever checked the ceiling reports before July 1st??


No


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> No


It was the same.. Infact you are seeing the last year's report.. No difference wt so evr... Be cool.. Cheers


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

divyap said:


> It was the same.. Infact you are seeing the last year's report.. No difference wt so evr... Be cool.. Cheers



Thanks Divya, One last thing I want to know.. My consultant told me that since the ceiling for my occupation is not reset they can not apply for EOI and SS? is that true or i can apply for both?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks Divya, One last thing I want to know.. My consultant told me that since the ceiling for my occupation is not reset they can not apply for EOI and SS? is that true or i can apply for both?


You can file eoi anytime. Even if the ceiling is reached. Eoi works independently.. 


But for ss, ur agent is right. Some states have not opened up ss until now.. U can visit the state websites to know if they are open..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

divyap said:


> You can file eoi anytime. Even if the ceiling is reached. Eoi works independently..
> 
> 
> But for ss, ur agent is right. Some states have not opened up ss until now.. U can visit the state websites to know if they are open..



Thanks Divya, Bless you


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

I have received invitation from nsw. Occupation ceiling is not updated for 2613 yet. Could I apply for visa now or have to wait for ceiling updation??


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation from nsw. Occupation ceiling is not updated for 2613 yet. Could I apply for visa now or have to wait for ceiling updation??


You can apply now.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

salamlemon said:


> You can apply now.


Thanks for quick reply...


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

divyap said:


> Even im planning to get from icici.. Plz let me know if it's ok.
> 
> But, why cant they accept online payment?? Draft/check is unnecessary complication....


Hi..
Its acceptable. I did the same and got approval from nsw.


----------



## rabindra (May 17, 2012)

*Partner Skill Points*

HI ALL,
Can anybody suggest about partner Skills' 5 points specifically for nurse as dependent(secondary)applicant. 

Say for instance if my partner is in overseas(not in Australia) working as nurse. To gain 5 points from her (Primary applicant is myself) :

1. How much ielts score she requires?
2. I know she has to do skill assessment. But does it require ielts score of 7 each band? I know to register as nurse in AU requires 7 each band. So does it apply to skill assessment as well?
3. Does she require work experience such as minimum of 1 year or?

Any valuable thoughts will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

rabindra said:


> HI ALL,
> Can anybody suggest about partner Skills' 5 points specifically for nurse as dependent(secondary)applicant.
> 
> Say for instance if my partner is in overseas(not in Australia) working as nurse. To gain 5 points from her (Primary applicant is myself) :
> ...


There are three things needs to be keep in mind before claiming 5 points of partner skills.

1. She should score 6 in each band. She have to score 7 in each module if she is going to be the main applicant.

2. Her occupation should be in same occupation list of yours. i.e. SNOL or CSOL

3. She must have worked for at least a year in past two years.

Hope everything is clear now!!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi..
> Its acceptable. I did the same and got approval from nsw.


Good to know. Thanks for confirming.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

BTW, did anybody who sent their papers in July 2013 receive ACK? If yes, how soon was it after the papers got delivered?


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

tihor said:


> BTW, did anybody who sent their papers in July 2013 receive ACK? If yes, how soon was it after the papers got delivered?


Check the spreadsheet, and that will give an idea of tiimes.

This is the link: 
https://docs.google.com/a/cqumail.c...wOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

cadspac said:


> Check the spreadsheet, and that will give an idea of tiimes.
> 
> This is the link:
> https://docs.google.com/a/cqumail.c...wOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thanks!


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

cadspac said:


> Check the spreadsheet, and that will give an idea of tiimes.
> 
> This is the link:
> https://docs.google.com/a/cqumail.c...wOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


When we expect approval from NSW for those applied in first week of July 2013 ?
Hoping , this time NSW wouldn't take much time ..


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

Please allow me to be part of this thread now..

We are Fedup with IELTS, we both couldn't score band 7  (Details are in signature after many attempts)
Now we want to go ahead with NSW state sponsorship with my Spouse as Primary applicant. (55 + 5 + ? points) 

I have few questions, could you please help me:
1) Can I add 5 points to my spouse while applying for EOI? I heared both's skill must be present in NSW list. EOI site allows to add me and shows 65 points though (5 state sponsorship + 5 partners). But I don't know whether I should be added?
2) What is the procedure to apply for NSW ss? I found this form. Should this be color printed and filled manually? I was under impression that it is online. Please suggest.
3) What are the documents to be submitted? In which format? Can we paly $300 online ? If yes, where? if no, what are the alternatives?
4) what is the normal response time as of today?
5) Should resume be attached ? If yes, for both of us? what is the format? 
5) I saw below in NSW site, and today celling is reset, can I go ahead with application now:

NSW will continue to process these applications at the beginning of the 2013/14 year when occupational ceilings are reset. Affected applicants will be notified of the outcome of their application shortly.

6) Finally, should we courier all documents ?

Many thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mra said:


> Please allow me to be part of this thread now..
> 
> We are Fedup with IELTS, we both couldn't score band 7  (Details are in signature after many attempts)
> Now we want to go ahead with NSW state sponsorship with my Spouse as Primary applicant. (55 + 5 + ? points)
> ...


Attached doc may help you.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

*Approval from NSW*

When we expect approval from NSW for those applied in first week of July 2013 ?
Hoping , this time NSW wouldn't take much time ..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
Do NSW state sponsorship need original IELTS or just attested copy, as i need to apply for remark, hence BC needs original of IELTS result?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Do NSW state sponsorship need original IELTS or just attested copy, as i need to apply for remark, hence BC needs original of IELTS result?


My Friend, No body needs original document. Just scan it and send it. They can pull the result online with your test number. Your other original documents needs to be scanned and attested by a notary. No need to attest IELTS also.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Do NSW state sponsorship need original IELTS or just attested copy, as i need to apply for remark, hence BC needs original of IELTS result?


Scanned copy of IELTS TRF should work, as NSW can carry out the authenticity of the TRF going through https://ielts.ucles.org.uk


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

When we expect approval from NSW for those applied in first week of July 2013 ?
Hoping , this time NSW wouldn't take much time ..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Got acknowledgement today...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> When we expect approval from NSW for those applied in first week of July 2013 ?
> Hoping , this time NSW wouldn't take much time ..


Now they are processing July 1 applications


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats good news, hope they will process application quickly..


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Dear All,

I need a quick help, I need to submit NSW State Sponsorship application and one of the document checklist is "Full Curriculum Viate/Resume". Is there any specific format of this resume or it is just a resume in word format that I use for job hunting ?

Also another thing is does this need to be certified ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

One question, Do we get a hard copy of ACS letter? or just the email attached PDF document?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> One question, Do we get a hard copy of ACS letter? or just the email attached PDF document?


It is only the PDF doc we get on our email, no physical copy


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

While submitting NSW SS application, one of the document checklist is "Full Curriculum Viate/Resume". Is there any specific format of this resume or it is just a resume in word format that I use for job hunting ?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

aryal said:


> While submitting NSW SS application, one of the document checklist is "Full Curriculum Viate/Resume". Is there any specific format of this resume or it is just a resume in word format that I use for job hunting ?


I applied for NSW SS last week and did not use any "Specific Format", used the simple resume we use for job search...

P.S.: Experts who already got the SS approval can guide more on this.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

one more question and sorry if i am asking it again.

when we give self declaration and reference declaration of roles and responsibility documents, are we giving the original ones which is notarized or should i get a copy of that and re notaries?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> one more question and sorry if i am asking it again.
> 
> when we give self declaration and reference declaration of roles and responsibility documents, are we giving the original ones which is notarized or should i get a copy of that and re notaries?


get a copy of that and re notaries should work.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi sajeesh one question, when did u send application to NSW, which date?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

sujith singh said:


> hi sajeesh one question, when did u send application to nsw, which date?


applied on 3/07/13
acknowledgement on 8/07/2013


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

*confusion about Occupation*

Hi,

My ACS was approved - 5 years of experience as Software Engineer.

However the experience certificates i submitted for ACS were showing my designation in two companies as PROJECT MANAGER (total 3 years of experience as PM). My letters with these companies also showed that I worked in ASP.NET and SQL SERVER. 

I am now confused and a bit worried about DIAC decision? Although my ACS has been approved as Software Engineer (which Iam ok with) but I wonder if case officer would consider this as lack of experience as software engineer as my letters shows I was project manager / technical manager.?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rams0b said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS was approved - 5 years of experience as Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Designation is irrelevant, task and responsibilities carried out are taken into account.


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

hi
in the application form has been emphasized that all Document must be certified .....
my question is that what must be done for Skill assessment and CV ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> hi
> in the application form has been emphasized that all Document must be certified .....
> my question is that what must be done for Skill assessment and CV ?



No need of certifying CV and skill assessment as the authenticity can be verified online for ACS certificate.

How can you certify your CV which you can change any time whenever you want?


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

Mroks said:


> No need of certifying CV and skill assessment as the authenticity can be verified online for ACS certificate.
> 
> How can you certify your CV which you can change any time whenever you want?


thx  you know what! i am afraid of everything and it's not an exception


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vanguard said:


> thx  you know what! i am afraid of everything and it's not an exception


Notarization is required for black and white copy, not for color scan copy.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

tihor said:


> I withdrew my IELTS remark request. I am now going ahead with my old scores. Let's hope my application gets through!


Please let me know when you get acknowledgement. I am in process of sending documents. 
Thanks..


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

SS28 said:


> I applied for NSW SS last week and did not use any "Specific Format", used the simple resume we use for job search...
> 
> P.S.: Experts who already got the SS approval can guide more on this.


Many thanks SS28.
Did you make the notary stamp/true copy stamp on the resume?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?

I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).

If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.

Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?

Thanks...


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi y'all,

I was just wondering how long it's been taking to get the result of NSW SS, approximately?!?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Need help... I have done with ACS and IELTS With 6.5 in each and my point are 55 + 5 if I get SS..., but my problem is that I will be 40 years in November, please advise can I go ahead and apply for NSW SS, what are possible chances for getting PR before November. Please advise. Thanks in advance.....

Rag R


----------



## ashik (May 11, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some inputs on the NSW state sponsorship for the 'Software Engineer'. I see that it is in the skilled list for NSW for this year. So can anyone please let me know the follwoing

1. What is the ceiling for Software Engineers for NSW this year after it is reset
2. When was the ceiling limit reached for this skill for NSW last year
3. The fee that we pay for the NSW sponsorship - is it refundable in case of negative result???


Your help in this regard is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

matt83 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I was just wondering how long it's been taking to get the result of NSW SS, approximately?!?


It will take 10-14 weeks


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

ashik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some inputs on the NSW state sponsorship for the 'Software Engineer'. I see that it is in the skilled list for NSW for this year. So can anyone please let me know the follwoing
> 
> ...


Fee is not refundable. last year ceiling reached on April, No idea about current year ceiling limit.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

This is the email which I got from NSW in response to my application which was delivered yesterday. 

FYI only. 

"I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 9/07/2013. 

Please note the following important information:
We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the time frame can fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received.

We are currently processing applications lodged on 01 July 2013.

Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application.

If you are requested to provide additional documentation in relation to your application, please ensure that you respond as quickly as possible. This will assist quick processing of your application.
You will be notified of the outcome of your application by email as soon as your application has been assessed and can be finalised. 

Our Frequently Asked Questions document (attached) provides useful information including on 190 assessment processes and timeframes.
"


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need help... I have done with ACS and IELTS With 6.5 in each and my point are 55 + 5 if I get SS..., but my problem is that I will be 40 years in November, please advise can I go ahead and apply for NSW SS, what are possible chances for getting PR before November. Please advise. Thanks in advance.....
> 
> Rag R


NSW processes application in FIFO order. So if you apply early, chances are bright. Anyways, you should apply since it is matter of 300 dollars only. If you go for IELTS again, it would be almost half of the amount of money you would be investing. 
I would suggest to go for NSW and meanwhile try for IELTS with better preparation.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?
> 
> I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).
> 
> ...


if you have 55 points w/o employment then i guess it stands a better chance to apply for ss and with 60 points people are getting invited so far. 
well, its bit of a luck that dictates in every aspect of this process so nobody can guarantee that you will get called by DIAC but ONCE you get called you stand minimum chance of rejection. on the other hand, 190 is definitely not 189 but have very similar opportunities since NSW is one of the busiest cities in OZ.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Tihor, just want to know what time u received the email from NSW.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

aryal said:


> Many thanks SS28.
> Did you make the notary stamp/true copy stamp on the resume?


Experts says it is not required, but i notarised it to be on safer side.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Hi Tihor, just want to know what time u received the email from NSW.


It came around 7:30 AM IST today. BTW, is this the acknowledgment or there is some thing else?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, it's the acknowledgement, one more question, when did u dispatch the documents from India?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys,

Whether I am eligible for apply NSW ss or not?? for claiming 5 points for work experience??

I got my ACS result below..

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Yeah, it's the acknowledgement, one more question, when did u dispatch the documents from India?


I sent my docs through DHL express worldwide on 06/07/2013 and they delivered it on 09/07/2013 (located it via tracking info).


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey jay, system admin ANZSCO is 262113 n not what u have mentioned, make sure u have typed correctly!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Tihor, mine docs were dispatched on 04th but still no ack! Donno why?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ya it was error in writing code

mine is system admin...

Am I eligible for apply 190 NSW?? plz highlight on based on my ACS??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Tihor, mine docs were dispatched on 04th but still no ack! Donno why?


When was it delivered? Did you track online?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

No idea man, my agent dispatched the docs!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Jay yes apply for it before the occupation is out of list!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> No idea man, my agent dispatched the docs!


Even though I went with an agent, I told them that I will be personally dispatching all the docs myself so that I know such details. 

Ask them for the tracking information. I am sure that they will give it to you.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi sujit sigh

I m worried coz plz luk carefully of my result.. they mention skill date after *Nov 2011*..

I am confused yet

Will NSW approve SS 190 only with paying $300 or if I pay huge amount and they reject my application..

wt shud I do??


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey jay, if u have got u r skills assessment recently u can go ahead, u have to pay $300 for NSW.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx singh for reply

but I m worried whether I m eligible or not?? for claiming 5 points..

wt documents required for NSW?? if they approve my SS then only $300 fees paid??

or I hav to pay before then process ahead??


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Go to NSW website n chech for document checklist, it's all detailed.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Thnx singh for reply
> 
> but I m worried whether I m eligible or not?? for claiming 5 points..
> 
> ...


Attachment may help you


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> applied on 3/07/13
> acknowledgement on 8/07/2013


what's ur reference number? is "Application received " letter the ack letter? mine is 13/3300 on July 10, in order to estimate how many applicants NSW receive everyday and how many they will process everyday.


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

anyone got ack from NSW SS pls leave your ref number and ack date, in order to track the progress, thanks


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> I want some favour from ur side.
> I am also working as a lecturer in a pharmacy college. I have total 5 years of exp. I have applied for assessment and they received my document on 20/05/2013.
> ...


I am not sure weather VETASSESS was changing something recently.
If not then I think you have good chances provided your job description matches University Lecturer description.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

rahu said:


> if you have 55 points w/o employment then i guess it stands a better chance to apply for ss and with 60 points people are getting invited so far.
> well, its bit of a luck that dictates in every aspect of this process so nobody can guarantee that you will get called by DIAC but ONCE you get called you stand minimum chance of rejection. on the other hand, 190 is definitely not 189 but have very similar opportunities since NSW is one of the busiest cities in OZ.


My occupation is only on CSOL, so I can apply only for 190.

My concern is that I have read that in DIAC 190 online application one can choose either option:
a) worked in relevant skilled employment for 3/5/8 years, or option
b) didn't work in relevant skilled empmloyment

If I choose option b), will Case Officer be giving me hard time as to whether my occupation is University Lecturer or not...???


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

estimated, receive 40~80/day, process 10~20/day at present, so need to wait for 4~12 weeks, not sure whether this is correct.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx Mroks

As a senior member I request to you about highlight my outcome..

Whether I may eligible for NSW 190 SS....plz read carefully my assessment outcome.:fingerscrossed:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*

The following employment after *Novermber 201*1 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India

My diploma Electronic considered as major degree than why they put skill date long long nov 2011..


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

2 AQF Bachelor Degree？ cause they thought after nov 2011 at an appropriately skilled level, many got experience deducted 2 ~4 ys.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Thnx Mroks
> 
> As a senior member I request to you about highlight my outcome..
> 
> ...


I think your code is 262113 Systems Administrator. The numeric code mentioned by you is 261323.

As per NSW requirement there is no information on the minimum work experience.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

For your experience after Nov 2011, you don't get any points since it is less than 3 years to gain at least 5 points.

Without experience points if you are having 55 points then only NSW SS will work for you.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> My occupation is only on CSOL, so I can apply only for 190.
> 
> My concern is that I have read that in DIAC 190 online application one can choose either option:
> a) worked in relevant skilled employment for 3/5/8 years, or option
> ...


In case of CSOL, 190 is the way to go. 

your code is: 242111 University Lecturer right? in that case you have actually two options: 190 + 489 (Regional) only for NSW. Regional has many limitations so its better to stick to 190 options.

well, if your assessment letter does not mention a *deeming date* (the following employment after blah blah..) then you can claim full experience.
Since your code is in CSOL only, you have to be sponsored by some state. So, give all your documents and let them decide. so you claim your experience as per ACS dates. if acs states a deeming date then claim ONLY those years after the deeming date. if SS CO asks why just refer her ACS. for all other years just mention RELEVANT = NO in the EOI. 

hth


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

leody said:


> estimated, receive 40~80/day, process 10~20/day at present, so need to wait for 4~12 weeks, not sure whether this is correct.


I m also got the Ack today , my app was submitted on 5/7/2013 .. with ref no 3257

It seems like this time we r getting ack quite fast as compare to previous year which took 1 month atleast for ack ..

Hoping we will get approval within a month...what you suggest ?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Jamie, what did u get ACK?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> I m also got the Ack today , my app was submitted on 5/7/2013 .. with ref no 3257
> 
> It seems like this time we r getting ack quite fast as compare to previous year which took 1 month atleast for ack ..
> 
> Hoping we will get approval within a month...what you suggest ?


Hi, I also got the acknowledgement today, I also applied on 05 July. Its Waiting time now.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

leody said:


> what's ur reference number? is "Application received " letter the ack letter? mine is 13/3300 on July 10, in order to estimate how many applicants NSW receive everyday and how many they will process everyday.


Our Ref: 13/3169


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

leody said:


> estimated, receive 40~80/day, process 10~20/day at present, so need to wait for 4~12 weeks, not sure whether this is correct.


what does this receive 40-80/days?

Receive means acknowledgement date right?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> I m also got the Ack today , my app was submitted on 5/7/2013 .. with ref no 3257
> 
> It seems like this time we r getting ack quite fast as compare to previous year which took 1 month atleast for ack ..
> 
> Hoping we will get approval within a month...what you suggest ?


i guess too..i think this NSW guy's penny is increased...:boxing:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

leody said:


> what's ur reference number? is "Application received " letter the ack letter? mine is 13/3300 on July 10, in order to estimate how many applicants NSW receive everyday and how many they will process everyday.





jamie_jam said:


> I m also got the Ack today , my app was submitted on 5/7/2013 .. with ref no 3257
> 
> It seems like this time we r getting ack quite fast as compare to previous year which took 1 month atleast for ack ..
> 
> Hoping we will get approval within a month...what you suggest ?





SS28 said:


> Hi, I also got the acknowledgement today, I also applied on 05 July. Its Waiting time now.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:





sajeesh salim said:


> Our Ref: 13/3169


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the average time to get NSW SS.
Did anyone get it in less than 5 months?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> What is the average time to get NSW SS.
> Did anyone get it in less than 5 months?


well i got in 3 months


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> What is the average time to get NSW SS.
> Did anyone get it in less than 5 months?


after acknowledgement, it may take 12 weeks...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> well i got in 3 months


after acknowledgement?


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> after acknowledgement?


including ack. the whole process took this time.

applied on 18th feb and got approval on 23 may


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Did anyone analyze what the average processing timeframe for NSW SS last year? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> what does this receive 40-80/days?
> 
> Receive means acknowledgement date right?


received number of applicants, and processed number


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

tihor said:


> I sent my docs through DHL express worldwide on 06/07/2013 and they delivered it on 09/07/2013 (located it via tracking info).


Hi,
At what time today u got the mail from NSW SS. Even i have applied n my docs reached them today morning.DHL Executive called and informed that acc to Aus time 7.00A.M they delivered today.


I seems they are processing applications fast compared to last year.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

hi,
where will they mention the ack number in the letter.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> At what time today u got the mail from NSW SS. Even i have applied n my docs reached them today morning.DHL Executive called and informed that acc to Aus time 7.00A.M they delivered today.
> 
> 
> I seems they are processing applications fast compared to last year.


I got email from NSW at around 7:30 AM IST today.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi,
> where will they mention the ack number in the letter.


It should on top-left corner (just below their logo).


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

leody said:


> what's ur reference number? is "Application received " letter the ack letter? mine is 13/3300 on July 10, in order to estimate how many applicants NSW receive everyday and how many they will process everyday.


As per my analysis , it is assume that till today from 1st july 2013 ..around 300 hundred application got ack .And this is on the basis that on 3/7/2013 ..Ack ref no was *3169 *where todayack ref no goes to *3300* ..

Add your comments on this... 
is this analysis correct ?


----------



## vamshidharr (Jul 9, 2013)

*NSW state sponsorship*

Dear forum members,
I have done my ACS, completed IELTS. The total points i could get is 55.
I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship for visa category 190.
I am doing it alone, not through agents (as i found them way too expensive)

First Query with respect to IELTS
I wrote ielts 2 times, but the first score is better which is 7.5 overaall
(speaking 7, writing 6.5, listening 7.5 and reading 8). the second time is 7 overall
(speaking 6.5, writing 6, listening 7 and reading 7.5)

Can i use my first score in EOI and for NSW state sponsorship?

Seond query:
My age is now 32 years completed, so do i still get 30 points?

Third query
The pre-requisites for sponsorship says that EOI should be submitted before sending the application for sponsorship. So i should just submit my EOI and then send the sponsorship application? Though this looks obvious, it's a bit confusing for me

I am applying as software engineer

Any reply will be greatly valued and appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

vamshidharr said:


> Dear forum members,
> I have done my ACS, completed IELTS. The total points i could get is 55.
> I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship for visa category 190.
> I am doing it alone, not through agents (as i found them way too expensive)
> ...


Hi Vamsi,

1. Yes. You can use ur first score in EOI
2. as per DIAC - 30 points for 25–32 (inclusive)..so u can still use this
3. You should file the EOI first.. because u need to mention this EOI number in NS SS doc.


----------



## vamshidharr (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot Suresh


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

vamshidharr said:


> Dear forum members,
> I have done my ACS, completed IELTS. The total points i could get is 55.
> I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship for visa category 190.
> I am doing it alone, not through agents (as i found them way too expensive)
> ...


You have to get invitation before you complete 33 years of age. From your 33rd birthday on wards your age will give you 25 points.

Hope below helps
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

As per my analysis , till today from 1st july 2013 ..around 300 hundreds application got ack .And this is on the basis that on 3/7/2013 ..Ack ref no was 3169 where today ack ref no reach to 3300 ..

Comment plzssssss


----------



## vanguard (Apr 12, 2013)

hi guys

I could not find the Bank account information to pay 300$ for NSW ss 190. would you plz provide me with the relevant link?
Thax in advance


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got my ack rcpt dtd 7/10/2013... File number 13/3***


----------



## SS105785 (Jul 5, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Got my ack rcpt dtd 7/10/2013... File number 13/3***


Good luck!! 
What does the email say about which date they are currently processing.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi adc, what time did u get ACk?


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> As per my analysis , till today from 1st july 2013 ..around 300 hundreds application got ack .And this is on the basis that on 3/7/2013 ..Ack ref no was 3169 where today ack ref no reach to 3300 ..
> 
> Comment plzssssss


roughly correct I think, maybe a little bit more,

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 
My application sent to Nsw on the 4th of July . Ack letter received on the 5th . File number: 30**
Now the wait begins......


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Anish, in one day u received Ack? That's amazing...


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sujith singh said:


> Hi adc, what time did u get ACk?


Hello! 5:46 pm


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

I was surprised too !! Hopefully we all hear something as quick .


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Is it IST? Yesterday evening?


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sujith singh said:


> Hi adc, what time did u get ACk?


Hello! 5:46pm


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

SS105785 said:


> Good luck!!
> What does the email say about which date they are currently processing.


They are currently processing applications lodged july 1, 2013...


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

So adc, u got email at 5:46 pm, that means they are working even night shft?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

leody said:


> roughly correct I think, maybe a little bit more,
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Upto today 500+ applications got approved from 4800 applications in total ICT category. Running very fast.I got this information from my agent.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

How many applicants got ACK for NSW SS till date from 1st july 2013 onwards?
Any idea?
is it around 1000 or more as compare to ref numbers ?


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi leody. Where did you get this spreadsheet? Is this a reliable source? Thanks!


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi leody. Where did you get this spreadsheet? Is this a reliable source? Thanks!


I saw it from other thread on the forum, not sure about it's reliability, it's edited by individuals.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can someone clear my confusion.

I have applied for NSW SS when i had valid ACS but it had only 2 yrs and was valid till last march 2013. Because of this NSW mentioned the same and asked to advise further on this.

My agent replied that we are applying for new ACS.

Should we had sent only the latest reference letter from the employer to prove that I had 3 yrs of experience?

Now, I have a new ACS but with less experience because of the ACS deductions. I saw in a few places where NSW mentioned to have suitable experience in the nominated occupation.

Now will sending the new ACS with experience deduction and the Reference letter will help?

Any cases where NSW waited for candidates to meet the experience?

I am confused because NSW also mentioned that it is only responsible to process the SS application and should contact DIAC on the eligibility.

Please help!!!!!!!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone clear my confusion.
> 
> ...


Hi Shyam, If you could score 55 points without the SS points, including new ACS letter points, then, there should not be a problem.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Shyam, If you could score 55 points without the SS points, including new ACS letter points, then, there should not be a problem.


Thanks Mahendra. No  I have only 50 points since I do not have complete 3 years of skilled experience according to new ACS letter.

So I Believe I should wait for my 3 years to complete.

My NSW SS application is on hold. What should I respond to NSW now? NSW is waiting for my updates on the ACS.

Can I ask NSW to wait or will NSW wait or put my application on hold?

Will NSW issue SS next year too, I mean in the month of April or so?


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone clear my confusion.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think you can apply for just renewal of your old ACS. You will get same result i.e you can't add any new experience etc. but your old ACS date will be extended. This option is available. Call to ACS authority, they will charge 250 $ for this.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks Mahendra. No  I have only 50 points since I do not have complete 3 years of skilled experience according to new ACS letter.
> 
> So I Believe I should wait for my 3 years to complete.
> 
> ...


Shyam, There are 2 options left for you.

1. Go for IELTS once again and try to score 7 in each module, if possible.
2. Wait for some time and then reactivate your SS application and let NSW work on that.

I know that, people are afraid of the limited number of seats for category 2613 and most of them are in hurry, as everybody could infer the current situation by having a look at the SKILLSELECT occupations Quota and current status. So I would advice to all of US to have patience and wait for right time.

As I have seen the discussions over 2613 quota status in so many posts it's something like 483 places are filled out of 4800. Curiosity of the people is obvious, as the 10% quota got filled in first invitation round itself, but we have to look the other side of the coin too. As there were lot of application lined up in the queue since January, who were waiting for their applications to get approved.

Therefore NSW and other authorities has approved the pending applications in a go and hence the 10% quota got filled all of sudden and we are worried.

So have patience and you would see very less number of approvals from 3rd invitation round onwards.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shyam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone clear my confusion.
> 
> ...


Carry out Re-validation for your old ACS result so that the expiry date gets extended and the experience mentioned in it also remain the same. For post ACS experience, you can submit documents like pay slips, form 16 etc.

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Dear experts,
I need your suggestions here
I have total 5 companies in my experience.
While filing Acs, I have worked only 9 months in usa in my first company out of 2.5 years but by mistake I kept country as usa in ACS aplication and got the approval.
Remaining 4 companies I have worked for 5 years in india.
In EOI aslo I kept usa for my first company. Got nsw ss aproval and invite. Now I am filing for visa. In the visa application, which country I shuld put in my first company? 
Plz help me I am afraid because of this will DIAC reject my visa?
Plz advise me on this.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi guys for NSW Ss

if application decline, will they *send back $300 chequck get back??*


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi guys for NSW Ss
> 
> if application decline, will they *send back $300 chequck get back??*


are you being a scorner?


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

you are eligible for SS for NSW... as the same case was with me  you have 55 points and you will get 5 points from State sponsorship.... so total 60 will be there..... higher score needed for doctors, nurses etc....


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Tarika said:


> you are eligible for SS for NSW... as the same case was with me  you have 55 points and you will get 5 points from State sponsorship.... so total 60 will be there..... higher score needed for doctors, nurses etc....


there first come first serve...not depends on the points


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Now begins the hard part - waiting!


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

tihor said:


> Now begins the hard part - waiting!


Yup you have to wait...:fingerscrossed: No other option  Every one went tru this phase


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

How many payroll/paycheck records do we need to send? (TAb 10 in the NSW application form)
Current Company should suffice or from all the Previous companies?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> How many payroll/paycheck records do we need to send? (TAb 10 in the NSW application form)
> Current Company should suffice or from all the Previous companies?


I sent last 3 months payslips of my current company (notarized).


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

When NSW start processing application submitted after 1st july ..becasue every one those receive ack ...it is mentioned in it that "We are currently processing applications lodged on 01 July 2013."

any idea ???


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> if you do not mind could please shared ur email address with me dear?
> 
> regards
> 
> prem


If you wish you can PM me


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> When NSW start processing application submitted after 1st july ..becasue every one those receive ack ...it is mentioned in it that "We are currently processing applications lodged on 01 July 2013."
> 
> any idea ???


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Any one in this forum who got ACK by 1700 hrs IST.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

tihor said:


> Yes, that is correct.


Hi Tihor, Would you like to share the date when you send documents to NSW?


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Tihor, Would you like to share the date when you send documents to NSW?


I sent my docs on 06/07 and were delivered on 09/07. Got ACK on 10/07.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

tihor said:


> I sent my docs on 06/07 and were delivered on 09/07. Got ACK on 10/07.


Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Thanks and Good Luck!


Good luck to you too man!


----------



## megan_h (Jul 11, 2013)

I am new here to give some info， hopefully it helps， becoz I sent application for SS on 2nd july， and got ack on the second day with reference number 2917. 


I am still waiting....


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

I am also new in this forum. 
Just wanted to add info about my application. It was delivered to NSW 10/07/2013 7:19am (AU time) and today (11/07/2013) I got asknowledgement 9:45am (AU time). Number 3371. 
Maybe this info can help to understand how many applications were received


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

solarik said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also new in this forum.
> Just wanted to add info about my application. It was delivered to NSW 10/07/2013 7:19am (AU time) and today (11/07/2013) I got asknowledgement 9:45am (AU time). Number 3371.
> Maybe this info can help to understand how many applications were received


It seems like around 500 applicant got ack ...
is it right to calulate number of application from ref no i.e on 2nd july ack ref no was 2910 and today it reach to 3371 .therefore the diff between around 500 application.

pls suggest !!


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi,

Even at 7:10A.M(AU) time on 10/07/13 my application reached them but till now i didnt get any ack. is there any other way to confirm that it reached them.


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even at 7:10A.M(AU) time on 10/07/13 my application reached them but till now i didnt get any ack. is there any other way to confirm that it reached them.


In FAQ is written that they will try to sent ack in 5 days. In this period they don't want somebody to disturb them.
To which address did you send? Maybe it depends on address?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

solarik said:


> In FAQ is written that they will try to sent ack in 5 days. In this period they don't want somebody to disturb them.
> To which address did you send? Maybe it depends on address?


Hi,

I have sent it to Mail Address:
Migration services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment
GPO box 5477
NSW Sydney 2000.

The day i was sending the application the NSW Site was only showing MAIL ADD but whereas the nextday onwards it is also showing Street Add.


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent it to Mail Address:
> Migration services 190 Team
> ...


I also sent to mail address. It's intersting then why I've got already ack and you still no.
I suggest that we have different case officer and you will get your ack a little later


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi I am new ;

My points is 55 and I got 6 in IELTS overall. And I got positive results from ACS with more than 6 years in software engineer. I need to apply for NSW sponsorship . How can I do that? I mean fron where should I start ? 

Thanks.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

abu_jassir said:


> Hi I am new ;
> 
> My points is 55 and I got 6 in IELTS overall. And I got positive results from ACS with more than 6 years in software engineer. I need to apply for NSW sponsorship . How can I do that? I mean fron where should I start ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes Abu. You can do. hurry up for apply.. check this link for more info
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

solarik said:


> I also sent to mail address. It's intersting then why I've got already ack and you still no.
> I suggest that we have different case officer and you will get your ack a little later


Ohh is it then how can I didn't get till now? Hey can you confirm who received your application according to ur courier delivery report. Mine was signed by mr A Wong this is as per my courier status


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Ohh is it then how can I didn't get till now? Hey can you confirm who received your application according to ur courier delivery report. Mine was signed by mr A Wong this is as per my courier status


Unfortunatly I don't have this info in track system. Only date when it was delivered


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NSW SS.

If NSW approves or accepts the application what would it say? What would be mentioned in the mail that we receive from them?

I received a mail from NSW but i am confused on what is in there.

Do we get a invitation separately from DIAC or Skill select? If yes, when?

*I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:

Software Engineer  
261313

This email is your formal notification of nomination by NSW under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. We advise that you print and save a copy for your records.

The grant of a visa by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship is subject to their assessment of your application.*

Does this mean I got my application approved?


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


 its a formal intimation of you invitation. congrats


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! You've got the approval from NSW state sponsorship.

That message from which you received is an official notification of the result of your application.

All you need to do is a little bit more patient, because you still have to wait your EOI invitation from DIAC. Anyway I believe you will get your EOI invitation within 48hrs and after that you can begin lodge your 190 visa application.

BTW, I would be appreciate if you could share your 'date of acknowledgement' and the duration of total waiting days of your case. Since this will benefits other people who are also going this way.

Cheers!lane:lane:


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Shyam, you have made it bro! Now wait for EOI to get approved and then go for VISA. Hurrayy


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

rahulmenda said:


> its a formal intimation of you invitation. congrats


Thank you Rahul. Now in next phase of waiting period.


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thank you Rahul. Now in next phase of waiting period.


Congrats shyam! When did you apply?


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

allen911 said:


> Congratulations! You've got the approval from NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> That message from which you received is an official notification of the result of your application.
> 
> ...


I am glad it is an approval. I just received an intimation mail from Skillselect for the Invitation to apply.

I believe my application was launched on November 23rd and received an acknowledgment on Febraury 22nd.

Finally, I got wonderful mail today.


However, I am worried on what to enter in the application.

I had entered my details when I has valid ACS with 2 yrs on it. Also, applied to NSW with the same ACS.

When NSW intimated me of the old ACS about the 2 yrs of experience and its validity only till last march. I applied for new one, but unfortunately the new ACS rules have reduced my experience to only 2 .2 yrs after the deduction.

I have Australia Masters.

Some how, I got NSW SS. Now I have only new ACS valid and the old expired.

What should enter in the application? Not sure what will have to enter in the new application. I have not entered anything till now after i updated my application on 1 July *2012*

Someone please suggest how to proceed from here.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

I have applied nsw on 10/07/2013. Got acknowledgement on 11/o7/2013. It's wriiten on their email that they are processing the files on 1st of july ATM. My ref no is 3414 and on 1st of july they started ref from 2900. That means my number is 515 . Fingers crossed!


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS.
> 
> ...



Congrats, when did you apply?


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi shyam, 

I think you should update your EOI immediately after you got your new ACS result. If you didn't, now it's a bit late because you can't change it after you got invited.

What you probably can do is to prepare supporting documents based on the information you claimed in your EOI, and wait for your case officer to contact you if he/she has questions about your expired ACS assessment.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> I am glad it is an approval. I just received an intimation mail from Skillselect for the Invitation to apply.
> 
> I believe my application was launched on November 23rd and received an acknowledgment on Febraury 22nd.
> 
> ...


I would like to suggest you to contact to a professional consultant so that you don't loose the hard earned NSW and EOI approval.

Good luck!


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I would like to suggest you to contact to a professional consultant so that you don't loose the hard earned NSW and EOI approval.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Mahendra..

Yeah bro everything seems miserable to me now. I am going to get suggestions from my MARA agent now.

I should have updated my EOI as soon as i got my new ACS. But, everything was still confusing to me. 

I guess I should be updating the EOI only with the experience that is considered as skilled by ACS, i.e only after the date ACS mentioned. Please confirm.

Do we have an option in the EOI where we mention the skilled experience or the just the start date of the our job?


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

allen911 said:


> Hi shyam,
> 
> I think you should update your EOI immediately after you got your new ACS result. If you didn't, now it's a bit late because you can't change it after you got invited.
> 
> What you probably can do is to prepare supporting documents based on the information you claimed in your EOI, and wait for your case officer to contact you if he/she has questions about your expired ACS assessment.


Thanks Allen,

I would say I was a fool worrying about the lost experience in the ACS and thinking about my application with NSW as it needs 3 years to proceed. 

Thinking about the ACS result letter and the NSW application, I did not even think of updating the EOI. You are correct, I could have updated my EOI.

Not sure, how the CO would approach at my application. Though I have new ACS, not sure how CO would respond to my reduced experience. However, I would be getting 3 years in the month of December 2013.

Such pain guys...believe me


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks Mahendra..
> 
> Yeah bro everything seems miserable to me now. I am going to get suggestions from my MARA agent now.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say that Shyam, I have opted MARA agent's services since the begining of the whole immigration process! So I don't think so that I could show you the best path. 

Seniors/Moderators, please help him ASAP as he may be in unwanted trouble.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shyam said:


> Thanks Allen,
> 
> I would say I was a fool worrying about the lost experience in the ACS and thinking about my application with NSW as it needs 3 years to proceed.
> 
> ...


Revalidate your old ACS which will extend the ACS expiry date.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ew,-Appeal-or-Revalidation-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Revalidate your old ACS which will extend the ACS expiry date.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ew,-Appeal-or-Revalidation-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


Thanks Mroks,

I would be doing that soon.

But, my old ACS has only 2 years of experience on it.
If i get it re-validated will it help support my application?

Will I have to show only the employment proofs to Case Officer to prove my additional experience, is it?

Can I add the latest Reference letter from my company to get the experience added into the ACS re-validation letter? Moreover, how long does ACS take to issue the revalidated ACS letter.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shyam said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> I would be doing that soon.
> 
> ...


Above reply in *bold*


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have received the EOI invitation.
Can anyone provide the list of documents/ check list for applying visa.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

jerry9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the EOI invitation.
> Can anyone provide the list of documents/ check list for applying visa.


Congratulations Jerry!! When did you submit docs for NSW SS and EOI?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

According Shyam's update..last February applicants are getting approval now only..which mean July applicants should wait long...


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> According Shyam's update..last February applicants are getting approval now only..which mean July applicants should wait long...


I would not be surprised, if when they said that they are processing 1 July, They meant all the pending applications from the previous months, 
so I will have to agree with you here, there are some long waiting time.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> I would be doing that soon.
> 
> ...


Shyam,

Even if you apply for re-validation of your old expired letter, you will get ACS letter in new format (with XX years deduction). 
I applied for ACS re-validation in Apr 2013 and in result got ACS letter with new format. Also, you can't submit any new document with re-validation application including latest reference letter.

In my opinion, it will not work. Let me know if I misunderstood your case.


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> Shyam,
> 
> Even if you apply for re-validation of your old expired letter, you will get ACS letter in new format (with XX years deduction).
> I applied for ACS re-validation in Apr 2013 and in result got ACS letter with new format. Also, you can't submit any new document with re-validation application including latest reference letter.
> ...


Thanks for this post athar.

Thats definitely a shocker to me. I thought this could make free of nervousness but no  . 

Are you at the same point where you got your Invitation and about to apply for Visa? I am waiting to submit my Visa application but stuck with the ACS.

In that case, I am left with submitting the latest ACS letter when CO asks. And I guess that would again leave me nowhere as I do not meet the first criteria of having 3 years to claim 5 points.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks for this post athar.
> 
> Thats definitely a shocker to me. I thought this could make free of nervousness but no  .
> 
> ...


Shyam, You have applied before the inception of the new rules, so I believe you must get through with old ACS letter. 

Or instead of getting confused here, go for professional help!


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks for this post athar.
> 
> Thats definitely a shocker to me. I thought this could make free of nervousness but no  .
> 
> ...


I submitted the EOI with 60 points by claiming all experience (ignoring 4 years ACS deduction on re-validation letter) because still no clear instance by DIAC on this subject. 
I still didn't get invitation but now I am thinking to retake IELTS to save points in parallel. Tough situation!


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Shyam, You have applied before the inception of the new rules, so I believe you must get through with old ACS letter.
> 
> Or instead of getting confused here, go for professional help!


Thanks Mahendra.

I am just waiting for monday so that my agent would get back to me on my queries. He sits in Aus. So I guess I would get some help from him on these confusions.

However, you guys too are of a lot help. Thanks heaps.:clap2:


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> I submitted the EOI with 60 points by claiming all experience (ignoring 4 years ACS deduction on re-validation letter) because still no clear instance by DIAC on this subject.
> I still didn't get invitation but now I am thinking to retake IELTS to save points in parallel. Tough situation!


Thanks for the details athar.

But, I would say for sure you might need some points to claim on IELTS to be on safe side even if DIAC comes out with the same tune as ACS.

Have you got any state sponsorship? Or do you have any Australian experience?
Will you please let me know your points structre if you dont mind.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

shyam said:


> Thanks for the details athar.
> 
> But, I would say for sure you might need some points to claim on IELTS to be on safe side even if DIAC comes out with the same tune as ACS.
> 
> ...


Actually, I filled EOI for Visa 189 for ICT Business Analyst. Hence, no SS was required. But because of ACS new rules, I may loose 10 points. 
Age= 30
Edu = 15
Exp = 15 OR 5 
Total = 50 OR 60

I am also concerned about BA quota as already 460/1380 invitations issued in 1st round. I think in next 3/4 rounds this quota will get finish and even my IELTS retake won't help me in that situation.

What are the options in this situation? 

Thanks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Can you highlight whether I will be claimed 5 points for 3 yr experience? with *190 NSW Ss*

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India



I am awaiting for your prompt responose.

Regards


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Revalidate your old ACS which will extend the ACS expiry date.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ew,-Appeal-or-Revalidation-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


Hello,

Is it possible to claim the points if it revalidated?

I am confused about the acs result format whether it is revalidate or reassessment.

because they replied me they will follow new format for every assessment.

please clear me if I am wrong. If it is possible to review the experience without new assessment then I will go for it. I have 4 +ve assessment which is still valid. I just want to add one more year and I am afraid about their new rules.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*8 july 2013 nsw applicants*

Hi , anyone who applied for ss on 8 july got ack from them ..as i have send documents on 8 july but till date had not got any ack of fee even or mail from them .................


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hi , anyone who applied for ss on 8 july got ack from them ..as i have send documents on 8 july but till date had not got any ack of fee even or mail from them .................


hi,
I have sent my docs on 3rd and reached them on 10thjuly but tillnow there is np ack.some people got ack whose app reached them on 10th iam waiting for my turn too.....Hope we get it on monday


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

rumel36 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to claim the points if it revalidated?
> 
> ...


Yes it's correct atleast for new applications and re-validation applications. I am not sure about re-assessment. ACS is issuing the letter in new format (with skilled date). I will recommend to proceed with existing valid letter and provide extra evidence (updated reference letter / pay slips / etc. ) to claim experience till date.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Above reply in *bold*


Hello Mroks,

Is it possible to claim the points by using latest payslips, employment letters etc.?

I am in the same company last 3 years and I got the +ve assessment with 4 years in May, 2012. My acs valid till May, 2014. I need to claim points 5 years to get 55 points and apply for SS in NSW. But get confused about the new rules of ACS. I dont know DIAC will accept the 5 years exp by using payslip, employment letters.

Please suggest what should I do now. I am feeling risk about DIAC's decision.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

athar.dcsian said:


> Yes it's correct atleast for new applications and re-validation applications. I am not sure about re-assessment. ACS is issuing the letter in new format (with skilled date). I will recommend to proceed with existing valid letter and provide extra evidence (updated reference letter / pay slips / etc. ) to claim experience till date.


Thanks ather

Actually, I am feeling risk because of huge amount of money(3000+1500).

Once I got the NSW ss with the old acs letter then apply to DIAC, what could I do if CO ask me about the total exp? 
or 
If CO ask me why over claiming the points(5 years instead of 4 years according to the acs letter) then what can I do ?? 

I dont know what would be the better option. What should I do?

Please suggest...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi,
> I have sent my docs on 3rd and reached them on 10thjuly but tillnow there is np ack.some people got ack whose app reached them on 10th iam waiting for my turn too.....Hope we get it on monday


hmmmm hoping for the same .... which occupation u applied for ........


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Can you highlight whether I will be claimed 5 points for 3 yr experience? with *190 NSW Ss*
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Jay,

To be frank you cannot claim the points for that three years. As per the Assessment You will be able to claim points for experience only after 2011 Nov.

Since you are claiming points for Bachelor Information Technology hence DIAC will also considers experience only after Nov 2011 for awarding points. 

When did you get your assessment?? Its not updated on the tracker


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi ind

I got yesterday..

why I didnt apply ?? can u explain it bit??

DIAC only follows ACS opinion?? as u know my employment after my first qualification...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> Is it possible to claim the points by using latest payslips, employment letters etc.?
> 
> ...


Possible to claim experience post ACS by providing documents. You can proceed with NSW SS if your 5 years has been completed.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi,
> I have sent my docs on 3rd and reached them on 10thjuly but tillnow there is np ack.some people got ack whose app reached them on 10th iam waiting for my turn too.....Hope we get it on monday


hi parveen which occupaation have u applied for


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Thanks ather
> 
> Actually, I am feeling risk because of huge amount of money(3000+1500).
> 
> ...


Go ahead with NSW SS. This is normal case where many applicants claim experience post ACS to gain additional points. You should be in a position to submit the documents supporting your claim.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Possible to claim experience post ACS by providing documents. You can proceed with NSW SS if your 5 years has been completed.


Thanks Mroks,

My 5 years exp already completed on March, 2013 and I already applied for reassessment. Actually, I didnt know about the new guideline of ACS when I applied for reassessment. 

I need to know can I claim 5 years with this old acs? 

Is it possible to use old acs instead of new one(because of exp deduction)?

I am afraid to take decision because it is not clear how claim 5years of experience. also it seems a huge risk of (3000+1500)AD. that's why I am confused and undecided. 

please suggest..


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Possible to claim experience post ACS by providing documents. You can proceed with NSW SS if your 5 years has been completed.


Mroks,

I am afraid about the DIAC after EOI invitation. 

If DIAC dont count 5 years experience by claiming with payslip, employment letter then what can I do.

Actually I can do it but its a (3000+1500)AD risk. If DIAC reject my application for over claiming the points then everything will be lost.

Is there any option or anything by which I can clarify those things?


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Thanks Mroks,
> 
> My 5 years exp already completed on March, 2013 and I already applied for reassessment. Actually, I didnt know about the new guideline of ACS when I applied for reassessment.
> 
> ...


rumel36,

kindly check the possibility of withdrawing the application, this would help you retaining the old assessment letter. Kindly check with ACS to withdraw, though you would loose the fee. At least you can retain the results.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Mroks,
> 
> I am afraid about the DIAC after EOI invitation.
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat. Nothing to worry as long as the old ACS is within valid period and you get visa before your old ACS expires.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi ind
> 
> I got yesterday..
> 
> ...


Jay,

Firstly ACS clearly states that your employment after 2011 Nov is eligible for Points which is just 1.8 Years so will fetch you 0 points. Hence ACS recommendation will not award any points to you.

*The following employment after November 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.*

Lets say that considering ACS assessment as positive one no you are eligible for Sys admin profession, Now DIAC if assesses independently irrespective of ACS recommendation here goes the possibilities, Remember that DIAC shall if at all awards points for experience it will be doing so only to the period after you Degree/Diploma. Don't expect the work experience during your education to be considered by DIAC.
Possibility 1- If you claim 15 Points for your Degree you have to forfeit the experience before the completion of the degree, so you will be left with 1.8 Years after Nov 2011.
Possibility 2- The Best one to suggest, If you claim the diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 and 7.8 years experience you have 10+10 points. If you apply after NOV 2013 you will have 10 for diploma and 15 for Experience. Here you need to present the 2005 diploma alone. If you declare of other degrees you will end up loosing experience.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ind2oz said:


> rumel36,
> 
> kindly check the possibility of withdrawing the application, this would help you retaining the old assessment letter. Kindly check with ACS to withdraw, though you would loose the fee. At least you can retain the results.


Hello,

That means it is not possible to use both assessment? 

I will only have the updated assessment? 

If possible to keep both assessment then should I withdraw the application if possible?
because both have different reference letter. I just linking with previous assessment when I applied for reassessment.

I applied on 27, April. It is 4 stage "with assessor". 

I dont understand what can I do now...

really feeling helpless and hopeless..


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Go ahead with NSW SS. This is normal case where many applicants claim experience post ACS to gain additional points. You should be in a position to submit the documents supporting your claim.


Hi Mroks.

I am in the same situation.

I have applied EOI in *July 2012*. This has my old ACS. 
However, I got new ACS with experience deducted. 

I got the invitation based on the old ACS but this old one is expired. I got the NSW SS yesterday.

Apart from all of this, the points break down on the EOI has given me 5 points based on the experience dates and old ACS. Moreover, In the points break down it mentioned as below:

*
Date of effect : 01-07-2012
Yrs of exprnce ---Equal to or greater than 3 Years and less than 5 Years---Points 5
in a Nominated
Occupation -
overseas within the
last 10 years.
*

Will i be good even i provide new ACS to Case officer?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> I am also in the same boat. Nothing to worry as long as the old ACS is within valid period and you get visa before your old ACS expires.


Mroks,

Did you apply with the same situation?

If you applied then how can you claim the experience?

Can I use both assessment ?? Because I just linking up the previous assessment when I applied for reassessment. 

It seems dark everything..


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

shyam said:


> Hi Mroks.
> 
> I am in the same situation.
> 
> ...


Shyam,

Is it accessible your old ACS? Both ACS at the same time?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Mroks,
> 
> Did you apply with the same situation?
> 
> ...


My ACS is going to expire in Jan 2014 and shows 8 yrs and 3 months experience. Due to gap in my employment it is currently 8 yrs and will start reducing below 8 yrs after 15 July 2013. After that I have to provide employment experience documents to claim experience post ACS.
No need to show new ACS as it will be having your exp deducted. Stick to old ACS as long as it is in valid period.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shyam said:


> Hi Mroks.
> 
> I am in the same situation.
> 
> ...


You can't ignore old ACS as it was responsible in getting you the NSW SS approval and the old ACS number will be in records of NSW. Check if using both ACS will work or not.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> My ACS is going to expire in Jan 2013 and shows 8 yrs and 3 months experience. Due to gap in my employment it is currently 8 yrs and will start reducing below 8 yrs after 15 July 2013. After that I have to provide employment experience documents to claim experience post ACS.
> No need to show new ACS as it will be having your exp deducted. Stick to old ACS as long as it is in valid period.


If your ACS expired then how can you claim? 
Post acs work after expiration?
Did you submit EOI?

If new acs come then Can I use old one??


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> If your ACS expired then how can you claim?
> Post acs work after expiration?
> Did you submit EOI?
> 
> If new acs come then Can I use old one??


Sorry typing mistake, my ACS going to expire in Jan 2014. I have corrected my previous post.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Rumel36,

Your case is simple as long as you get the visa grant with in validity period of your old ACS.
Shyam's case is little complicated as he has been approved by NSW SS with his old ACS which is expired now and cannot be ignored as it has gone with the records of NSW.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Hi Rumel36,
> 
> Your case is simple as long as you get the visa grant with in validity period of your old ACS.
> Shyam's case is little complicated as he has been approved by NSW SS with his old ACS which is expired now and cannot be ignored as it has gone with the records of NSW.


Hello Mroks,

So, if you're not continuing your job then it will automatically deducted your exp? 
Can you please clear me why you total exp deduced after July 15?

I understood about the Shyam's case. 
Actually, I am trying to apply for SS. but confusion raised due to the reassessment.
I am not sure whether both assessment exist at a time or not. 
Did you submitted EOI? Do you have any reference to claim the points by using payslip, reference letter, employment letter etc. ?
If you have please share. It is badly needed.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> So, if you're not continuing your job then it will automatically deducted your exp?
> Can you please clear me why you total exp deduced after July 15?
> ...


Due to gap in my employment after July 15 2011, the ACS approved exp will start reducing as my employment in ACS is till July 15 2011. I need to show document proof for exp post ACS. DIAC starts counting exp from last 10 years for points.
I have submitted EOI and to claim post ACS experience I can show bank statements, company letter.
These documents will be required in your visa processing.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Due to gap in my employment after July 15 2011, the ACS approved exp will start reducing as my employment in ACS is till July 15 2011. I need to show document proof for exp post ACS. DIAC starts counting exp from last 10 years for points.
> I have submitted EOI and to claim post ACS experience I can show bank statements, company letter.
> These documents will be required in your visa processing.


Ok...So, you are going to apply for visa?

You are claiming 8 years, right? 

Can you please let me know which start and end date you mentioned for experience in your EOI?

It should be according to ACS letter?

Old ACS letter will be exist after getting new one ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Ok...So, you are going to apply for visa?
> 
> You are claiming 8 years, right?
> 
> ...


First I have to get SS and then only visa processing will come.
My EOI was filed in Feb 2013 and the relevant exp in it starts from Mar 2003 to till date including a gap in employment.

No idea whether old expired ACS will play any role with the new ACS.


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

hi all ,

can you please advise how is the process for NSW SS 190 visa.

I have done my ielts and acs planning to with nsw ss. Should i submit eoi first and then nsw ss. 
or can i submit both parallely.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

prathapkb said:


> hi all ,
> 
> can you please advise how is the process for NSW SS 190 visa.
> 
> ...


First submit your EOI mentioning NSW as state name under 190 class.
Then file for NSW SS.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> First I have to get SS and then only visa processing will come.
> My EOI was filed in Feb 2013 and the relevant exp in it starts from Mar 2003 to till date including a gap in employment.
> 
> No idea whether old expired ACS will play any role with the new ACS.


Hello Mroks,

Do you have any reference for claiming year of experience by payslips, reference letter, employment letter etc.?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hmmmm hoping for the same .... which occupation u applied for ........


Applied for 261313. What about you? How Much Exp u r claiming.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Is experience letter absolutely necessary for SS and DIAC application. My employer has refused to provide experience letter. I'm thinking of sending a copy of contract and payslips. Will that do?


----------



## johnvar3 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello All,

Am getting ready to send my docs for NSW SS. Need an info on how to send docs.

Do I need to staple the individual documents or just use a binder clip to clip them all together.

appreciate your help.

-John


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> Do you have any reference for claiming year of experience by payslips, reference letter, employment letter etc.?


Having company letters.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

johnvar3 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Am getting ready to send my docs for NSW SS. Need an info on how to send docs.
> 
> ...


Below may help you.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steyn said:


> Is experience letter absolutely necessary for SS and DIAC application. My employer has refused to provide experience letter. I'm thinking of sending a copy of contract and payslips. Will that do?


Have you done with skill assessment?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Applied for 261313. What about you? How Much Exp u r claiming.


mine is 222311 and 5 year exp.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

it may sound a little weird. But what about applying a different SS while some SS is under process?? 
Say I create a new EOI and submit ss for ACT. Since ACT works faster than NSW and grant SS earlier what would be the complications later with my NSW application?? any idea guys..

thanks


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> it may sound a little weird. But what about applying a different SS while some SS is under process??
> Say I create a new EOI and submit ss for ACT. Since ACT works faster than NSW and grant SS earlier what would be the complications later with my NSW application?? any idea guys..
> 
> thanks


Nothing as such you can carry fwd with the ss you applied earlier or u get earlier . their is no issue . i have also applied for act and nsw ss but no got ack from both till now .my badluc


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Nothing as such you can carry fwd with the ss you applied earlier or u get earlier . their is no issue . i have also applied for act and nsw ss but no got ack from both till now .my badluc


Have you used same EOI for ACT SS and NSW SS or separate for each state?


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Nothing as such you can carry fwd with the ss you applied earlier or u get earlier . their is no issue . i have also applied for act and nsw ss but no got ack from both till now .my badluc


you applied for both and got ack from none?? why??

when did you actually apply in each case??


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

*notary of docs*

do i need to attest NSW application form also along with all docs?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Have you used same EOI for ACT SS and NSW SS or separate for each state?


Separately for both i thk as it is done by my agent


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

rahu said:


> you applied for both and got ack from none?? why??
> 
> when did you actually apply in each case??


i applied for act on 20 june and for nsw 8 july still no ack received from anyone state dnt knw why .....


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for act on 20 june and for nsw 8 july still no ack received from anyone state dnt knw why .....


looks a bit unusual. unlike nsw act is online so they should give you instant notification. nsw ack may delay but they pledge to send ack within five working days . But not getting any ack from act is indeed very confusing. so please ask the act team if they have received your application immediately.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I filled all the details required for EOI under 190 - NSW SS VISA. 

I have one query on the Education fields. 

None of my certificates have exact date of completion and start date of the course. 

They just have month and Year of Passing. 

What to do when filing EOI Education fields - Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) and Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) ? 

Are these dates are very important and have to be accurate ?

I am done with all the details and just waiting for this one alone to submit the EOI.

Please tell me how to proceed . 

Also, Can i make changes to EOI after submission /After getting the invite ?

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i applied for act on 20 june and for nsw 8 july still no ack received from anyone state dnt knw why .....


What is your job code? Is it under limited category?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Have you done with skill assessment?


Yes, I'm done with ACS. Soon after ACS I changed my job and now new employer is not willing to issue the experience letter.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

gvkv said:


> do i need to attest NSW application form also along with all docs?


No, NSW application form doesn't need to be attested.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled all the details required for EOI under 190 - NSW SS VISA.
> 
> ...



I think exact dates won't be an issue, as your educational institute won't provide any. And yes, when you'll get invite and applying for visa, you'll be able to edit all information you are giving now.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

no updates about state sponsor ship approval..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steyn said:


> Yes, I'm done with ACS. Soon after ACS I changed my job and now new employer is not willing to issue the experience letter.


Salary slip, bank statement, form 16 should work for claiming post ACS experience.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Morks

I have only employment reference to justify my eployment? is that enough??

Coz I used to work cash on hand salary in very small unit company for 3 yr, so having no payslip, bank statement, Tax etc??

form 16 of tax is still required even if I used to work on cash salary??

I m gonna lodge NSW SS soon, but stuck with emmployment documents, Reerence letter is only enough for employment..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Hi Morks
> 
> I have only employment reference to justify my eployment? is that enough??
> 
> ...


There should not be problem with NSW SS as ACS, reference documents should suffice, unless specified by them. Going ahead you may require in Visa processing. Have a check with members who have already got the grant.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx Morks,

I am gonna send NSW this week against ACS expereince,

ACS only approve skill after Nov 2011, but I forcefully claim experience fro 2005 to 2008( as it was after Advance Diploma in IT), I know its all about risk, but have no option...with $300 risk

If NSW approves SS there will be fair chance of min to approve DIAC,


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Thnx Morks,
> 
> I am gonna send NSW this week against ACS expereince,
> 
> ...


This may work with NSW as there is no minimum experience criteria condition for NSW SS, but can't say about visa processing by DIAC. You can take risk with $300 but can you take risk for $3060 going ahead.


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Salary slip, bank statement, form 16 should work for claiming post ACS experience.


Are you sure about this? As far as I know if you are in the same job then you can safely claim post ACS experience with pay slip, bank statement. However, if you have a new job or even if your position is changed they might ask for ACS re-assessment.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Thnx Morks,

but if NSW approves SS, they only I can go ahead with $3060....howmany years validity of SS??

in India, many MARA agent like oplentus, Y axis, and other well known too, accepts my case, but still I dont rely on them that My case throughly will be successfuly.

Till now, DIAC hasnt mentioned about specific skill date?? they just see relevency of ANZCO code.


As u see my skill assessment ACS put my skill date immediately after my last qualification, I talked to Rachel, she told me about " recent graduate exemption" 

After all its all about risk as u know.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi Morks
> 
> I have only employment reference to justify my eployment? is that enough??
> 
> ...


I had same case encountered. I too don't have 3 years of debt vouchers or payslips for one of a company I have worked. I submitted the declaration on a legal note paper and that was attested by a notary. for ACS assessment , next again while NSW SS and now for Visa also I applied the same thing. For me ACS , NSW SS and visa processing CO didn't asked me any thing about payslips of the mentioned company. Its better while starting of you process you declare all the things what you have what you don't have. it will helpful for us and for CO to happen process smooth.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

salamlemon said:


> Are you sure about this? As far as I know if you are in the same job then you can safely claim post ACS experience with pay slip, bank statement. However, if you have a new job or even if your position is changed they might ask for ACS re-assessment.


No need of re assessment. Under new job scenario, new company letter should work.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi Rahul

So u mean NSW Co and DIAC didnt ask for employment secondary proof?? like bank statement, payslip etc?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayptl said:


> Thnx Morks,
> 
> but if NSW approves SS, they only I can go ahead with $3060....howmany years validity of SS??
> 
> ...


Is there a way to communicate with DAIC and get confirmed about your total experience which can be claimed.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

No directly,

But my frnd went to DIAC office with my documents, howevern CO didnt guide properly, but they told there *may be* claim points if CO satisfy


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Thnx Morks,
> 
> but if NSW approves SS, they only I can go ahead with $3060....howmany years validity of SS??
> 
> ...


Hi jayptl, I think you would end up investing a lot of money for nothing. 

Better you follow, what seniors/expats are saying.

How could you claim 55 points without NSW SS? As far as I know, your total socre would be just 45 ponits(30 -> Age an 15 --> Edu), without NSW SS (Let me know if I'm wrong.), then, how could you claim 60 points in EOI? I guess people who work at DIAC, understands such things and they may reject your application and may ban too.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi kadwa

Education = 15 points
Age=30
Aus study=5
employment=5
NSW ss=5

the main wory is i m claiming experience" not considred" by DIAC.. i only take risk of $300 of NSW ss?? if they approve I go ahead with $3050


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*2nd week of july*

anyone who Applied in second week of july for ss got acknowledgement


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> anyone who Applied in second week of july for ss got acknowledgement


I have applied on 9th, but didn't receive ack from NSW yet.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Kindly throw light on this.

I have 3.6 Yrs of exp as Analyst Programmer and have done my B.Tech in Information Technology.

As per new ACS , they will deduct the 1st 2 years and i am left with 1.6 hence cant claim any points for it - I am ok with this.

But If i apply to NSW SS they will consider the trimmed version of employement i.e 1.6 years of exp or they will consider the overall exp which is 3.6.

Kindly advise me on this.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Kindly throw light on this.
> 
> ...


NSW does not mention anything about minimum experience requirement. if you can cover the reduced exp by SS then you dont need to claim points for exp in ss application. just put relevant = no in the EOI. if otherwise, you have to put relevant = yes and in the final visa application if co disagrees you lose your visa fee + nsw ss (big loss)


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

rahu said:


> NSW does not mention anything about minimum experience requirement. if you can cover the reduced exp by SS then you dont need to claim points for exp in ss application. just put relevant = no in the EOI. if otherwise, you have to put relevant = yes and in the final visa application if co disagrees you lose your visa fee + nsw ss (big loss)


THanks a lot rahu , Can i apply as 3.6 yrs of exp for both NSW SS and DIAC ???? even though ACS say its 1.6.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> So u mean NSW Co and DIAC didnt ask for employment secondary proof?? like bank statement, payslip etc?


it again depends, In my case as I declared in starting stages. Visa CO has asked me to provide 3 out of 4 years of payslips, form-16 and bank statement. As I have all from last 7 years I submitted it. else he will ask all the payslips and form-16 of all the previous employes


----------



## shyam (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I could see the updates on the skill select website clearly mentioning on the skilled date and on claiming points on your work experience.

To receive these points, you must have worked at least 20 hours of paid work per week and in your nominated skilled occupation, or a closely related occupation. This applies to employment in and/or outside Australia.

The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. *The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.*

It clearly mentioned that we need to have the required skilled experience at the time of invitation.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I have applied on 9th, but didn't receive ack from NSW yet.


SAME case which occupation you applied


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Friends,
Can anyone provide the check list or list of documents required for applying visa after EOI invitation is received.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Can anyone share the excelsheet link? who have applied for NSW SS...

sorry i missed out the link, not able to find it...


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> SAME case which occupation you applied


I have applied for 261312 - Developer Programmer.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jerry9 said:


> Friends,
> Can anyone provide the check list or list of documents required for applying visa after EOI invitation is received.


Below may help you
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
Helpful Information


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

*Skill Assessment Issue*

HI,
I have already lodged the visa application on 12th July 2013 and paid AU. $5355.
(for me + dependent + child fee)

After reading some posts in this blog I am bit confused regarding my 
ACS skill assessment letter.

I got my skill assessment letter on 26th June 2012 claiming 4 years of Analyst Programmer work and it has clearly mentioned that its valid for 24 months from the date of the letter.

However, to eligible to the NSW SS 190 visa (to get 60 points), i need to prove 5 years of experience (Which i already have), but my assessment shows only 4 years.

Will it be a problem for the Case officer ? 

Please share your expert views.

Thanks,
Prashan


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Can anyone share the excelsheet link? who have applied for NSW SS...
> 
> sorry i missed out the link, not able to find it...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> I have already lodged the visa application on 12th July 2013 and paid AU. $5355.
> (for me + dependent + child fee)
> 
> ...


Will not be a problem with case officer. You may need to supply supporting documents for the experience post ACS.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to go for EOI with NSW ss, but i doubt whether i need to complete 5 years if i want to claim 10 points, because i will complete 5 years only on aug 31st,2013


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> I need to go for EOI with NSW ss, but i doubt whether i need to complete 5 years if i want to claim 10 points, because i will complete 5 years only on aug 31st,2013


Plan accordingly such that you get the 190 invitation after 31st Aug 2013.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Plan accordingly such that you get the 190 invitation after 31st Aug 2013.


Ca i apply now saying that i have 5 years of exp, or i can do so only after 31st?


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

HI,
Can someone tell me when is the good time for NSW IT jobs ?



Regards,


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

I need to go for EOI with NSW ss, but i doubt whether i need to complete 5 years if i want to claim 10 points, because i will complete 5 years only on aug 31st,2013
Can i apply now saying that i have 5 years of exp, or i can do so only after 31st?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> I need to go for EOI with NSW ss, but i doubt whether i need to complete 5 years if i want to claim 10 points, because i will complete 5 years only on aug 31st,2013
> Can i apply now saying that i have 5 years of exp, or i can do so only after 31st?


Currently, you can not claim 10 points as 5 years experience is not done.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Currently, you can not claim 10 points as 5 years experience is not done.


Thanks then ill wait for aug end


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> Thanks then ill wait for aug end


It's better to wait rather than submit false information and end up in unnecessary complications.
If you are from 2613, then there is nothing to worry about ceiling.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> It's better to wait rather than submit false information and end up in unnecessary complications.
> If you are from 2613, then there is nothing to worry about ceiling.


HI Mroks, Could you elaborate the ceiling thing please? Why should we need not to worry about 2613 ceiling, as 10% quota is already filled?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> HI Mroks, Could you elaborate the ceiling thing please? Why should we need not to worry about 2613 ceiling, as 10% quota is already filled?


Last year the ceiling reached on 20th May for 5160 quota. This year for 4800 quota, most probably the ceiling will not reach by Dec 2013.

The problem of ceiling is for ICT business and system analyst.


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

Does any one know the current date that NSW skilled migration team up-to in processing?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Last year the ceiling reached on 20th May for 5160 quota. This year for 4800 quota, most probably the ceiling will not reach by Dec 2013.
> 
> The problem of ceiling is for ICT business and system analyst.


Thanks Mroks...

But, I guess last year NSW has started sponsoring from November. That is why it took so long it to reach the ceiling. Anyways, let's hope for the best!


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

All Offshore ICT applicants,

I would like share NSW IT market situation for Offshore applicants .
One of my friend went to sydney in april 2013 for job in java technology ,
after getting PR 190 visa .She spent 5 months but she got only two interview calls during these months and spent 6000$ . When she didn't get any job offer , she returned back to india .

she said that ..companies give preference for local experience first and not much job options in IT market 

I also applied for NSW SS and waiting for approval.But after hearing to her , i am quite upset and worrying about IT makert for offshore applicant especially..

Pls share your views & facts ..


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> All Offshore ICT applicants,
> 
> I would like share NSW IT market situation for Offshore applicants .
> One of my friend went to sydney in april 2013 for job in java technology ,
> ...


Dear Jamie, 
since she went to April 2013, how she can spend 5 months? Also how many jobs she applied for? How many years of experience she has?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Jamie,
> since she went to April 2013, how she can spend 5 months? Also how many jobs she applied for? How many years of experience she has?


I guessed to ask the same....If consider april 1st week..she spent there only 3 three months and noted that she spent 6k..i don't think 2k is needed for single to live there..unless must be posh...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> All Offshore ICT applicants,
> 
> I would like share NSW IT market situation for Offshore applicants .
> One of my friend went to sydney in april 2013 for job in java technology ,
> ...


I guess, she might look for an IT job..it is crystal clear that to get a good job in new tertiary will be difficult. so must be patient and stay there long time to have more contacts...also get in to any job that could afford our living expenses there and try to do some crash courses there...I suppose, these strategies would work out..............


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Jamie,
> since she went to April 2013, how she can spend 5 months? Also how many jobs she applied for? How many years of experience she has?


She has 9 year of exp in IT (java technology) and she said her expenditure was around Rs 100000 per month.. she applied for all jobs related to java technology ..but she said Australian companies prefer local exp first ..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It's better to wait rather than submit false information and end up in unnecessary complications.
> If you are from 2613, then there is nothing to worry about ceiling.


Yes, I m under 2613 but just getting little worried abt ceiling. Is that true that DAIC has increased their fee for family


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> I have already lodged the visa application on 12th July 2013 and paid AU. $5355.
> (for me + dependent + child fee)
> 
> ...


hello Prashan,

If you apply or If you get any kind of information from case officer please share with us. We are also in the same boat.

thanks


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Last year the ceiling reached on 20th May for 5160 quota. This year for 4800 quota, most probably the ceiling will not reach by Dec 2013.
> 
> The problem of ceiling is for ICT business and system analyst.


Hello Mroks,

One thing I am concerned about the NSW sponsorship. Actually, it can be closed at any time if their quota is filled. But for 189, i think we should not worry about the ceiling.

If you have any concern please share


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anybody confirm the DD information for NSW SS. Have you people taken DD payable to Industry & Investment NSW or Trade & Investment,NSW

Please give a response asap.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody confirm the DD information for NSW SS. Have you people taken DD payable to Industry & Investment NSW or Trade & Investment,NSW
> 
> Please give a response asap.



NSW Trade and Investment


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks. I done a mistake. I took DD Industry & Investment,NSW. Don't know how to change it as it already reached NSW. If anybody have some idea please share it.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jithus said:


> Thanks. I done a mistake. I took DD Industry & Investment,NSW. Don't know how to change it as it already reached NSW. If anybody have some idea please share it.


check out Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

You can cancel the old DD and get new one, of course you will have to pay few thousands for old DD, but that would be negligible considering the kind of money is on stake for whole migration process


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> NSW Trade and Investment


U can draw dd on any one of the names it's not an issue. This was confirmed by nsw team when I have mailed them for the info. Don't worry carryon with ur work


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

My brother received his ACS last week with below details.

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Software Engineer Trainee
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Sales Consultant
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Can he claim 10 points for five years experience considering last two jobs for which his position is different to SE but ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?

Please suggest?


----------



## salamlemon (Mar 7, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Hello Mroks,
> 
> One thing I am concerned about the NSW sponsorship. Actually, it can be closed at any time if their quota is filled. But for 189, i think we should not worry about the ceiling.
> 
> If you have any concern please share



Mroks was talking about DIAC's quota and once their cap is reached it affects all the visa, even 189. Moreover, last year overall quota for NSW was reached at April, 11.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Below may help you
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> Helpful Information


Thanks!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> Yes, I m under 2613 but just getting little worried abt ceiling. Is that true that DAIC has increased their fee for family


Visa fees has been increased for family
Visa Pricing Table


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

jithus said:


> Thanks. I done a mistake. I took DD Industry & Investment,NSW. Don't know how to change it as it already reached NSW. If anybody have some idea please share it.


It has to be in favor of *Industry & Investment NSW*. I had submitted my application and got my State sponsorship as well. So, it is definitely *Industry & Investment NSW*


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

salamlemon said:


> Mroks was talking about DIAC's quota and once their cap is reached it affects all the visa, even 189. Moreover, last year overall quota for NSW was reached at April, 11.


Hello Salam,

Yes. you right. But last year NSW reduced their IELTS requirements at end of the year. But now they have opened from the beginning with same requirement. Thats why I am saying about NSW quota.


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

My wife's IELTS Validity of 2 years has alreaday expired and I will filling the visa. soon....I have read it that DIAC accepts IELTS validity of 3 years for applicant.
Is it also applicable for the spouse or does she needs to give IELTS again.


----------



## megan_h (Jul 11, 2013)

hi， guys

I have got my state nomination approval today. 
And received my invitation last night.

I submitted EOI in feb, NSW SS on 2nd July. 

We can see how quickly the Nsw state processes. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jerry9 said:


> My wife's IELTS Validity of 2 years has alreaday expired and I will filling the visa. soon....I have read it that DIAC accepts IELTS validity of 3 years for applicant.
> Is it also applicable for the spouse or does she needs to give IELTS again.


IELTS validity period same for every one and is 3 years.

Check last line on page 20.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Wow! Congrats!
What is your ack date?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Hello megan,

when you applied for NSW SS?


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Wow ..thats great news .. i can't believe it .. is your ack ref no 33** or 32** ?

What info u got from NSW regarding approval ?

Anyone else also got the approval those submit document on 2nd july ?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Congratulations Megan!!

You are from Australia, living in Australia still you required to immigrate  It's bit confusing!!


----------



## megan_h (Jul 11, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Wow! Congrats!
> What is your ack date?


ack date is 3rd，July.

The reason why I got invitation so earlier is because I submitted EOI in FEB.

Actually EOI invitation have been up to April or May.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. 

Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on 

vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They 

really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same 

time. 
As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking 

today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY 

SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS 

  :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS . 
I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and 

frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank 

you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same. 
Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck

:first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:

Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon.
> 
> Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy! It must be enjoyed as one of the greatest days of your life!


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Anyone else also got Approval for NSW for those applied on 2nd july ?


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Congrats Megan !! :clap2: If you could share the series of your ref number .. Is it 29's or 30's . 
Thanks


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Anyone else also got Approval for NSW for those applied on 2nd july ?


We guys not even got our ss ack and we sent sent our doc on 8 july 
till now no ack.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations buddy! It must be enjoyed as one of the greatest days of your life!


Absolutely. This is the greatest day of my life and also the beginning of a good and beautiful life.

Good luck to everyone for your visa.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## megan_h (Jul 11, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Congrats Megan !! :clap2: If you could share the series of your ref number .. Is it 29's or 30's .
> Thanks


my reference is 29**


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon.
> 
> Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on
> 
> ...


Congrats Gaurav!
Could you please let me know the documents we need to upload when applying the visa.
Also, did u applied for the PCC and medicals both after being asked by the case officer or did u uploaded it before being asked?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Congrats Gaurav!
> Could you please let me know the documents we need to upload when applying the visa.
> Also, did u applied for the PCC and medicals both after being asked by the case officer or did u uploaded it before being asked?


My case officer mailed me for payslips and tax statements and then my consultant also told me to get the medicals done as the link has become active.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> My case officer mailed me for payslips and tax statements and then my consultant also told me to get the medicals done as the link has become active.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


How much time PCC takes ?
Can we go for PCC prior to get invitation ?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> We guys not even got our ss ack and we sent sent our doc on 8 july
> till now no ack.


Hi,
Regarding ur ack if u hired any agent kindly chk with him weather he got ack coz same was my case i was waiting for ack finally when i have alled the agent he cooly rep that he got long back mail from nsw ack.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi,
> regarding ur ack if u hired any agent kindly chk with him weather he got ack coz same was my case i was waiting for ack finally when i have alled the agent he cooly rep that he got long back mail from nsw ack.


i thk u applied on 3 july right and my agent send my doc on 8 july even if he has sent the doc through ordinary post i thk till now we must have had received the ack .alongwith dd of 300 $


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i thk u applied on 3 july right and my agent send my doc on 8 july even if he has sent the doc through ordinary post i thk till now we must have had received the ack .alongwith dd of 300 $


i jus again confirmed from my agent my docs are delivered yesterday any idea when will i receive ack mail from nsw


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> How much time PCC takes ?
> Can we go for PCC prior to get invitation ?


Ofcourse. PCC is given by your central govt that you don't have any criminal background. SO try to get your PCC from the same city from where you got your passport and you will get immediately or within a day. if you ask from different city, then they will start verification which will take time. So why waste police time and your time.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i jus again confirmed from my agent my docs are delivered yesterday any idea when will i receive ack mail from nsw


By tmm u will surely get ur ack if not tmm it's one day post. As they are sending ack immediately these days.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> By tmm u will surely get ur ack if not tmm it's one day post. As they are sending ack immediately these days.


In India wer r u from.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> In India wer r u from.


chandigarh and do u have any idea in what time they are processing applications'


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i jus again confirmed from my agent my docs are delivered yesterday any idea when will i receive ack mail from nsw


Wer r u from india


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> chandigarh and do u have any idea in what time they are processing applications'


I think ur ack also will be mailed to ur agent. Check with him tmm mrng. U will get it


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> chandigarh and do u have any idea in what time they are processing applications'


Not exactly but hope ppl submitted by 10th this month may get approval mostly in oct.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Wer r u from india


chandigarh


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

gaurav7172 said:


> My case officer mailed me for payslips and tax statements and then my consultant also told me to get the medicals done as the link has become active.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks, 

How many months of last payslips and how many years of form 16 are required?


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

jerry9 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> How many months of last payslips and how many years of form 16 are required?


Every months payslip for the last 7 years and every years tax form 16, I mailed them.

Due to internal transfer into different division, I didn't have the first 3 years payslip or tax statement. But they didnt ask me anything after that. Only form 80 or something like that and my agent mailed it. .

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

*Best Time to Migrate*



jamie_jam said:


> All Offshore ICT applicants,
> 
> I would like share NSW IT market situation for Offshore applicants .
> One of my friend went to sydney in april 2013 for job in java technology ,
> ...


HI All,
After reading this blog, i am bit worried about my future in NSW.

Can anyone tell me when is the best time to migrate to NSW ?



Thanks,


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> hello Prashan,
> 
> If you apply or If you get any kind of information from case officer please share with us. We are also in the same boat.
> 
> thanks


HI,
Ok . I will update the blog as soon as i got any update from my Case Officer. 

Regards


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


Hi Guys , is this exceptional case for megan to get approval or NSW start processing of apps applied on 2nd july onwards ?


----------



## Tomate (Jul 16, 2013)

I have also received an invitation for a Nsw 190 application today... But haven't gotten a nsw approval email yet?! Should I call to ask or not worry and just complete the application?

Also how great are the actual chances if getting the visa now that I have SS? 

I applied onshore on July 3rd and ack on July 4th. Maybe they are that quick after all...

ETA Case number 29**


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

tomate said:


> i have also received an invitation for a nsw 190 application today... But haven't gotten a nsw approval email yet?! Should i call to ask or not worry and just complete the application?
> 
> Also how great are the actual chances if getting the visa now that i have ss?
> 
> ...


any idea about the cases whose eoi submitted on 5 july


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Tomate said:


> I have also received an invitation for a Nsw 190 application today... But haven't gotten a nsw approval email yet?! Should I call to ask or not worry and just complete the application?
> 
> Also how great are the actual chances if getting the visa now that I have SS?
> 
> ...


They send out a hard copy of approval letter. Its not a problem if you dont get an email for approval. 

If your case is clear, you sure will get the visa. Good luck!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

the ack mail i received mentioned they started processing for july 01 applications and now we see applicants getting ack on 4th getting approval. 
seems like many will get ss sooner enough


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i thk u applied on 3 july right and my agent send my doc on 8 july even if he has sent the doc through ordinary post i thk till now we must have had received the ack .alongwith dd of 300 $


Which agent is processing yours? I am bit worried that my agent had made few mistakes in the address of NSW office. yesterday after I received the delivery mail from the courier, I noticed the same.Immediately I checked with NSW on it and they said nothing to worry. I was expecting the acknowledgement mail today.so please inform me too once you have received the ack mail.

Thanks
liz21


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

megan_h said:


> hi， guys
> 
> I have got my state nomination approval today.
> And received my invitation last night.
> ...


would you please tell the job code?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> Which agent is processing yours? I am bit worried that my agent had made few mistakes in the address of NSW office. yesterday after I received the delivery mail from the courier, I noticed the same.Immediately I checked with NSW on it and they said nothing to worry. I was expecting the acknowledgement mail today.so please inform me too once you have received the ack mail.
> 
> Thanks
> liz21


Fyn i will msg u as soon as i get ack mail . u also revert me , for which category u applied for and hw many people u r


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tomate said:


> I have also received an invitation for a Nsw 190 application today... But haven't gotten a nsw approval email yet?! Should I call to ask or not worry and just complete the application?
> 
> Also how great are the actual chances if getting the visa now that I have SS?
> 
> ...


Congratsss..


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Fyn i will msg u as soon as i get ack mail . u also revert me , for which category u applied for and hw many people u r


thanks for the reply, I have applied for the job code 262113 -system admin.


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

Good News!

I've got information from various sources that a few ppl applied this month have already got invited by NSW 190 Team. The average waiting periods are 2 weeks.

Does that mean the NSW 190 team has already begun to issue invitations for new applicants from now on?

Please share your opinions!


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Allen, it's true that NSW has started sending invitations but its for march and April applicants..


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys jus want to know if any has got ACK since yesterday..


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Good News!
> 
> I've got information from various sources that a few ppl applied this month have already got invited by NSW 190 Team. The average waiting periods are 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Right , as i alos see google sheet where one more guy got approval today .he applied on 4th july ..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...FdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&lsrp=1#gid=0


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

They are onshore applicants...


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Dose preference given to Onshore applicant first by NSW team for SS approval?
and what about offshore applicants?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, preference is for on shore applicants, they need to investigate for offshore applicant, that is why they take time of 8 weeks from date of ACK..


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

No, There is no difference between offshore/onshore applications. There is no bias. They just process applications based on date they received.


----------



## eric.lian (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, guys.

Anyone know that if I was approved by the NSW SS, do I have to go to nsw? I am currently studying PHD at RMIT in Melbourne and it still needs 3 years to complete, can I apply for an extension for the NSW settlement?

Cheers,
Eric


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> No, There is no difference between offshore/onshore applications. There is no bias. They just process applications based on date they received.



I agree..anyone in this forum can claim this statement :"There is no difference between offshore/onshore applications. There is no bias. They just process applications based on date they received."


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> Ok . I will update the blog as soon as i got any update from my Case Officer.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Prashan.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Hey Allen, it's true that NSW has started sending invitations but its for march and April applicants..


Hey this isn't true. They are July applicants only.. Only their eoi were submitted in march n april... I was confused at first. 

March n april applicants received ss on July 1 st itself..


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

I did not receive payment receipt for $300 when I got my ACK from NSW. Is this normal?


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

I have applied for NSW SS on 9 july 2013 and got ack email on 10 july 2013. I am an offshore applicant. How many days they may take for approval? my ref: 13/32** 
How many files NSW office process daily? any idea?


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

tihor said:


> I did not receive payment receipt for $300 when I got my ACK from NSW. Is this normal?


I applied on the same date. What was your first two digits of ref? my ref is: 13/32**


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

lamiyasubhani said:


> I applied on the same date. What was your first two digits of ref? my ref is: 13/32**


Yes, it was 13/32**


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

tihor said:


> Yes, it was 13/32**


Me too applied on 05 July and got acknowledgement on 10 july , file number is 13/33**, eagerly waiting for their response.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all

Would anyone can please tell how many days does nsw take now to send the ack mail after the docs have got delivered at the nsw office?, also please share if any one have got the ack mail after july 15th.

thanks 
liz


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

LIZ same ? I have got too...


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Does any body who has applied NSW SS after 1st July granted State Sponcership ??


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> LIZ same ? I have got too...


do you have any idea when ur docs had reached at nsw office?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

No, how about yours?


----------



## kuppi1987 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all, 

May I know how many days nsw take to send nomination/invitation.

I have lodged my EOI on 2nd julu 2013 with 60 points as a system admin and recieved ack. On 5th. Much appriciate if someone share their experience.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> No, how about yours?


as per the courier's delivery note , my docs are delivered to the nsw office on july 15th. but there are few mistakes on the address, as it was been submitted by my agent and I am really worried that my docs are reached at the right place or not.So I would like to know whether anyone has received the ack mail for who all have submitted the docs on or after july 15th? please help.

thanks
liz


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have send my docs through agent. So will I get acknowledgement mail OR my agent will get it ? how we got acknowledgement.


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have send my docs through agent. So will I get acknowledgement mail OR my agent will get it ? how we got acknowledgement.


Me, through my agent


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Me, through my agent


Hi,

I didn't understand your answer. Did you got the acknowledgement directly OR your agent got acknowledgement and update you.


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

*Acknowledgement recieved*

HI Guys,

I have submitted my NSW application last week and today Morning I have got an acknowledgement that they have received my application on 15th July. That is a good news!! How much time will that take to process my application as I have heard they are processing at a good speed :fingerscrossed:.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

kirandadi said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW application last week and today Morning I have got an acknowledgement that they have received my application on 15th July. That is a good news!! How much time will that take to process my application as I have heard they are processing at a good speed :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Kiran.

When did you send docs to NSW?


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't understand your answer. Did you got the acknowledgement directly OR your agent got acknowledgement and update you.



yes, nsw will send the ack mail to your agent, if he has submitted your docs on behalf of you..when you had send the docs for ss?


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't understand your answer. Did you got the acknowledgement directly OR your agent got acknowledgement and update you.


My agent got the acknowledgement and forwarded it to me


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

You will get the acknowledgement to the e-mail id which you have mentioned in the NSW application.My Courier reached on 15th and I got the acknowledgement today. Hope you will also get it soon 

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Liz21 said:


> yes, nsw will send the ack mail to your agent, if he has submitted your docs on behalf of you..when you had send the docs for ss?


Documents transmitted july 8.... Acknowledgement july 10... Ref # 13/33xx


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Welcome aboard Kiran.
> 
> When did you send docs to NSW?


I have sent my docs on 11th July from Hyderabad, India and they have received the courier on 15th. Today I have got the acknowledgement mail 

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

kirandadi said:


> I have sent my docs on 11th July from Hyderabad, India and they have received the courier on 15th. Today I have got the acknowledgement mail
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Thanks Kiran!


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Documents transmitted july 8.... Acknowledgement july 10... Ref # 13/33xx


same for me, got ack on july 10 and ref no is 13/33xx .. we are in same Boat brother !!


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

SS28 said:


> same for me, got ack on july 10 and ref no is 13/33xx .. we are in same Boat brother !!


Good luck to us bro! .... I'm just curious, is there a possibility to get dissapprove application? And what are the possible reasons?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
I have got my ACS results today. I have been assessed with 2 years of deduction as expected. However exprience from one of my companies in UK was not assessed as suitable, Reason :- due to insufficient details.
I have provided Statutory declaration for the same. 
Strange thing is that I had provided similar Statutory declaration for my another company which was assessed as suitable.
I have written to ACS to correct this results.
Any further ideas what should I do next.
Even if I don't get this experience assessed its not stopping me from filing NSW SS and neither makes any difference to points now. However after October I will gain total 8 years of experience (10 - 2).
Does anyone know about appeal procedure and how much time it takes?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have got my ACS results today. I have been assessed with 2 years of deduction as expected. However exprience from one of my companies in UK was not assessed as suitable, Reason :- due to insufficient details.
> I have provided Statutory declaration for the same.
> Strange thing is that I had provided similar Statutory declaration for my another company which was assessed as suitable.
> ...


Below may help you
After your Assessment | Australian Computer Society
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

liz21 said:


> which agent is processing yours? I am bit worried that my agent had made few mistakes in the address of nsw office. Yesterday after i received the delivery mail from the courier, i noticed the same.immediately i checked with nsw on it and they said nothing to worry. I was expecting the acknowledgement mail today.so please inform me too once you have received the ack mail.
> 
> Thanks
> liz21


you are from where and did u receive any ack. Mail


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> you are from where and did u receive any ack. Mail


not received yet  have you ? I' m from bangalore.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> not received yet  have you ? I' m from bangalore.


No dear not yet  thats why i m worried ....................


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Good luck to us bro! .... I'm just curious, is there a possibility to get dissapprove application? And what are the possible reasons?


If you have provided all the "Valid" documents mentioned in the check list and your Work experience background is clean there are very minimal chances of rejection..
rest depends on luck... Happy waiting !!


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Below may help you
> After your Assessment | Australian Computer Society
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


What is usual time frame to get approval for SS from NSW?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> What is usual time frame to get approval for SS from NSW?


Last year NSW use to take around 4 months for ICT professionals. No idea for this year.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> No dear not yet  thats why i m worried ....................


Guys you will get an ack on 3rd after receiving the documents.


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

After getting NSW SS and Invitation, what docs I have to upload in the skill select? should I upload original docs scan copy or notary public attested copies' scan copy? please help.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> Guys you will get an ack on 3rd after receiving the documents.


Thanks for the info, so we may get it by tomorrow , just waiting


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi Kiran,

Can you please advice me , what are the doc you have submitted to NWS for SS?
I am preparing it ..





kirandadi said:


> I have sent my docs on 11th July from Hyderabad, India and they have received the courier on 15th. Today I have got the acknowledgement mail
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

shyam said:


> Thanks for this post athar.
> 
> Thats definitely a shocker to me. I thought this could make free of nervousness but no  .
> 
> ...


Hi Shyam,

I think go for re-validation of ACS. My friend called ACS for re-validation and they said that they want deduct any thing. Even you can also call then and get information. Give me your contact number i will explain you.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

:fingerscrossed:


Liz21 said:


> Thanks for the info, so we may get it by tomorrow , just waiting


:fingerscrossed: hope so otherwise i will definetely go


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ind2oz said:


> Guys you will get an ack on 3rd after receiving the documents.


My agent says that she has delivered the docs on 9th July, but she hasn't got the delivery ack yet? Is that possible or there could be other possible reasons behind the delay?

Please share your thoughts....


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey, anybody received ACK this morning?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys, do you know how long approximately does it take to get an invitation from the day we submit the EOI?
I should've told the agent to submit the EOI with the State application at the same time


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> My agent says that she has delivered the docs on 9th July, but she hasn't got the delivery ack yet? Is that possible or there could be other possible reasons behind the delay?
> 
> Please share your thoughts....


your docs were del. on 9 july and yoiu hadnt received ack yet ......so my doc we delivvered there on 15 july so we can expect to receive ack after one week from now ...such a big hassle............this procedure has fully tensed me


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> your docs were del. on 9 july and yoiu hadnt received ack yet ......so my doc we delivvered there on 15 july so we can expect to receive ack after one week from now ...such a big hassle............this procedure has fully tensed me


Ankita, as per agent, she hasnt got the courier delivery ack yet. I mean, my docs has not been delivered to the NSW office yet.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Ankita, as per agent, she hasnt got the courier delivery ack yet. I mean, my docs has not been delivered to the NSW office yet.


In this case I feel you should talk with ur agent for getting the courier tracking details or ask them to talk with the courier company , for knowing the reason behind the delay.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: hope so otherwise i will definetely go


Hi Ankita,

Happy news  just got the confirmation mail from my agent regarding the ack of nsw.. I hope you too have got it by this time..my ref no is 13/36**

All the best 

thanks a lot for everyones support ....

Thanks liz


----------



## jerry9 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liz21 said:


> In this case I feel you should talk with ur agent for getting the courier tracking details or ask them to talk with the courier company , for knowing the reason behind the delay.


You should ask your agent that through which courier service they have sent your docs. Ask the tracking no. and the date of dispatch from them and talk to the courier service yourself also.
Going forward ,do take care that your that agent send it through the reliable couriers services like DHL, Fedex, UPS .


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

liz21 said:


> hi ankita,
> 
> happy news  just got the confirmation mail from my agent regarding the ack of nsw.. I hope you too have got it by this time..my ref no is 13/36**
> 
> ...


o dats gr8 but me still not get confirmation eagerly waiting


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Liz21 said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> Happy news  just got the confirmation mail from my agent regarding the ack of nsw.. I hope you too have got it by this time..my ref no is 13/36**
> 
> ...


So between 02-07-13 and 15-07-13 there were some *700 *applications received by NSW!!! WOW
A long waiting line is lining up ...


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys !!! Really excited that my nomination has been approved today . Ack letter : 5th July. approval from Nsw and EOI invitation today ( 18th July ) . Good luck to everyone waiting !!!


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Anishq said:


> Hey guys !!! Really excited that my nomination has been approved today . Ack letter : 5th July. approval from Nsw and EOI invitation today ( 18th July ) . Good luck to everyone waiting !!!


Great... Are you 13/29** or 13/30** ref. number?


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Great... Are you 13/29** or 13/30** ref. number?


Ref number : 13/30 .


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> o dats gr8 but me still not get confirmation eagerly waiting


plz check with ur agent, my agent received the mail from nsw on yesterday morning and they had forwarded it to me today morning.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Anishq said:


> Ref number : 13/30 .


thx


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Ref number : 13/30 .


congrats


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> congrats


liz21 when was ur doc received in nsw ofce ....on which date 3 or 15 july


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> liz21 when was ur doc received in nsw ofce ....on which date 3 or 15 july


in the mail from nsw they mentioned as they received my docs on 16th july , but in the delivery note of the courier its got delivered on 15th july around 2.30pm (time at sydney)


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

So, it moved from 29 to 30 series..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Hey guys !!! Really excited that my nomination has been approved today . Ack letter : 5th July. approval from Nsw and EOI invitation today ( 18th July ) . Good luck to everyone waiting !!!


congrats. . you r offshore applicant?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Hey guys !!! Really excited that my nomination has been approved today . Ack letter : 5th July. approval from Nsw and EOI invitation today ( 18th July ) . Good luck to everyone waiting !!!


Anish,

Are you onshore applicant? what is ur job code?


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats. . you r offshore applicant?


Thanks!! I'm onshore ...


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Anish,
> 
> Are you onshore applicant? what is ur job code?


Onshore applicant 

Accountant (General) 
221111


----------



## kangana (Jul 18, 2013)

*Info*

Hi anish,

Congrats,

How difficult was to get Approval from NSW, do they ask for salary slip bank depoist etc . what documents u submited pls

kangana



Anishq said:


> Hey guys !!! Really excited that my nomination has been approved today . Ack letter : 5th July. approval from Nsw and EOI invitation today ( 18th July ) . Good luck to everyone waiting !!!


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

kangana said:


> Hi anish,
> 
> Congrats,
> 
> ...


Hi Kangana, 
Thanks!!  
From what I've read and heard from forums online , as long as your documents add up to the requirements you will be fine . Since I'm an onshore applicant I sent them education qualification documents , skill assessment , Ielts and resume. 

Good luck 

Anisha


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

Hi Guys, I've got my nomination approved today.
I'm onshore applicant, Analyst Programmer, got ack 3rd Jul, ref 13/29**


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

cadspac said:


> Hi Guys, I've got my abomination approved today.
> I'm onshore applicant, Analyst Programmer, got ack 3rd Jul, ref 13/29**


Congrats! 😊


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Congrats! 😊


Thanks, sorry I misspelled "Nomination"


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

cadspac said:


> Hi Guys, I've got my nomination approved today.
> I'm onshore applicant, Analyst Programmer, got ack 3rd Jul, ref 13/29**


Congrats!!!


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Ref number : 13/30 .


Congrats man, thats really a good sign !!


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

SS28 said:


> Congrats man, thats really a good sign !!


Thanks !! It sure is!!! July is my fav month now  and I'm no man ... Lol


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

HI Guys,

I have submitted my NSW application 08th July and 12th July got an acknowledgement that they have received my application on 11th July. 

1. How much time will that take to process my application as I have heard they are processing at a good 
speed .

2. How many Software Engineer they gonna sponsor?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

Congratz...

May I know when you submitted your EOI?

Cheers



cadspac said:


> Hi Guys, I've got my nomination approved today.
> I'm onshore applicant, Analyst Programmer, got ack 3rd Jul, ref 13/29**


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

That means people who got ack letter on 5th july got approval with ack no 30. I got my ack letter on 11 july stating that they were processing files of 1st july. My ack number is 34**. and crom 1st of july it was 29**. On 11th of july they were processing files of 1st july and on 18th they are on the people whi got ack letter on 5th. That means they are probably taking 20 files per day. And 100 in a week for sure. Good luck guys!!


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> Congratz...
> 
> May I know when you submitted your EOI?
> 
> Cheers


you certainly can, It was on the 28th May


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> That means people who got ack letter on 5th july got approval with ack no 30. I got my ack letter on 11 july stating that they were processing files of 1st july. My ack number is 34**. and crom 1st of july it was 29**. On 11th of july they were processing files of 1st july and on 18th they are on the people whi got ack letter on 5th. That means they are probably taking 20 files per day. And 100 in a week for sure. Good luck guys!!


Your calculation will be correct if all the applicants are "onshore". The processing time for onshore and offshore is totally different.

Onshore may be two weeks, while offshore its two months.

you can analyze the past data. The excel sheet contain some data from past year also. Probably its not right to assume that processing time for onshore and offshore will be same...

Anyone from offshore submitted on 3rd July got approval? if yes, probably then we can assume..

thanks..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Below may help you
> After your Assessment | Australian Computer Society
> http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


Hello All,
As said above I had received incorrect assessment from ACS. Instead of filing an appeal I just wrote them specifically explaining the issue and they had made a mistake. I conveyed them that I had already given them all required documentation regarding my experience for which they had written insufficient details. Today morning I have received new assessment WIHTOUT ANY APPEAL. I am happy with this one. So I had updated my EIO and will be sending my docs to NSW on 20th

Thanks.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> As said above I had received incorrect assessment from ACS. Instead of filing an appeal I just wrote them specifically explaining the issue and they had made a mistake. I conveyed them that I had already given them all required documentation regarding my experience for which they had written insufficient details. Today morning I have received new assessment WIHTOUT ANY APPEAL. I am happy with this one. So I had updated my EIO and will be sending my docs to NSW on 20th
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations Bokya!! That's good news indeed...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

indeed, no offshore applicants.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

rahu said:


> indeed, no offshore applicants.


There may be other reason for offshore applicants not get approval yet ..because Most of them got ack on 8th july onwards.. (due to courier time of sending doc from outside Australia)..

So we have to wait for approval for those applicants who receive ack on 8th july ..then we go for some conclusion..


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Could i ask if any onshore applicants living interstates? Those got approved, plz advise. Cheers


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> There may be other reason for offshore applicants not get approval yet ..because Most of them got ack on 8th july onwards.. (due to courier time of sending doc from outside Australia)..
> 
> So we have to wait for approval for those applicants who receive ack on 8th july ..then we go for some conclusion..


I was scared to see the comments on offshore/onshore preference, thanks for giving me feel good factor


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied for NSW nomination on 12th July 2013. I got initial acknowledgement i.e., without file number yesterday(17th July 2013). When can I expect an acknoledgement with file number. Anybody on same boat?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

tuandm2013 said:


> Could i ask if any onshore applicants living interstates? Those got approved, plz advise. Cheers


Hi ! I'm from Victoria and got nomination approval today !!


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

quick question.. how do we receive the ack . is it by email or in post. ?

Also any further communication how it happens.. will it be post/email.


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> quick question.. how do we receive the ack . is it by email or in post. ?
> 
> Also any further communication how it happens.. will it be post/email.


So far I've received emails ! Not sure about Postal mail!


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

raso said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW application 08th July and 12th July got an acknowledgement that they have received my application on 11th July.
> 
> ...


3-6 weeks in my opinion (from today)


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Hi ! I'm from Victoria and got nomination approval today !!


Hi,

Thanks for ur response. Congrat to u! Just one last thing if u don't mind sharing whether u got a job offer at the time of application. I'm in Vic too and planning to apply for nsw's nomination without having a job offer there. Thanks


----------



## jaivinder (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I had submitted my application to DIAC on 21st June 2013. How much time it usually take to get an case office allocated. Its already around 28 Days today. How much time case officer take to make a decision on the application. My skill code is System administrator. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for ur response. Congrat to u! Just one last thing if u don't mind sharing whether u got a job offer at the time of application. I'm in Vic too and planning to apply for nsw's nomination without having a job offer there. Thanks


Thanks!!  

You do not need a job offer to apply . As long as you have your skill assessment, ielts, education qualification ,academic transcripts and resume. Go through the checklist and Make sure all your documents are notorized. 
Let me know if you require any more info .
Good luck!!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> There may be other reason for offshore applicants not get approval yet ..because Most of them got ack on 8th july onwards.. (due to courier time of sending doc from outside Australia)..
> 
> So we have to wait for approval for those applicants who receive ack on 8th july ..then we go for some conclusion..


That's true..


-


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Onshore applicant
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 221111


Thanks for the reply. I have a question. My Sister completed BCom and has six yeares experience as accountant. IELTS is OK. Is she is eligible for apply as accountant jobcode? Can you please tell me the qualification for applying accountant?

thanks


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> You do not need a job offer to apply . As long as you have your skill assessment, ielts, education qualification ,academic transcripts and resume. Go through the checklist and Make sure all your documents are notorized.
> Let me know if you require any more info .
> Good luck!!


Thanks for ur info. It's good to hear NSW is attracting heaps of people. Compared to Vic's ruling, NSW's is currently putting everyone at ease. Cheers!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> in the mail from nsw they mentioned as they received my docs on 16th july , but in the delivery note of the courier its got delivered on 15th july around 2.30pm (time at sydney)


Hi liz , jus received a call from my agent that i got ack , today


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

manojpluz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a question. My Sister completed BCom and has six yeares experience as accountant. IELTS is OK. Is she is eligible for apply as accountant jobcode? Can you please tell me the qualification for applying accountant?
> 
> thanks


Below may help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/106825-accountants-8.html


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have a question. My Sister completed BCom and has six yeares experience as accountant. IELTS is OK. Is she is eligible for apply as accountant jobcode? Can you please tell me the qualification for applying accountant?
> 
> thanks


Check the link that Mroks has posted . It has a lot of information. 

You can read through this link as well . 
About migration assessment


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

tuandm2013 said:


> Could i ask if any onshore applicants living interstates? Those got approved, plz advise. Cheers


I'm living in QLD, got it today


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hi liz , jus received a call from my agent that i got ack , today


Congrats finally u received ack today after so long wait. Best of luck


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

Can any one tell me which address should be used while posting the documents for NSW SS?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Migration Services 190 Team
> NSW Trade and Investment
> 
> Street address:
> ...


I posted it to the Mail Address. I think Street Addr is for walk-in drop offs.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats finally u received ack today after so long wait. Best of luck


thanku sr


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Migration Services 190 Team
> NSW Trade and Investment
> 
> Street address:
> ...



I posted to the street address and got ack as well. Not sure about GPO.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hi liz , jus received a call from my agent that i got ack , today


Welcome to the "waiting" club... BTW what does mail says about what date they are processing application currently ??


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

SS28 said:


> Welcome to the "waiting" club... BTW what does mail says about what date they are processing application currently ??


I got ack on 15/07 , it says they are on 1st july 13


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

SS28 said:


> Welcome to the "waiting" club... BTW what does mail says about what date they are processing application currently ??


they said we are processing 01 july applications


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> they said we are processing 01 july applications


Looks like they are not moving on....for the last 19 days they are processing 01 july applications.


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

FAYAN said:


> Looks like they are not moving on....for the last 19 days they are processing 01 july applications.


Pls, do not feel so hopeless, I sent mine on the third, got ack on the 4th Jul, and 18 invitation, it means they are processing quite fast.

https://docs.google.com/a/cqumail.c...wOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> There may be other reason for offshore applicants not get approval yet ..because Most of them got ack on 8th july onwards.. (due to courier time of sending doc from outside Australia)..
> 
> So we have to wait for approval for those applicants who receive ack on 8th july ..then we go for some conclusion..


This is the correct reason for no offshore applicant being nominated so far.. Absolutely perfect reason.. May be in the coming days, we might see mre and more applications approved for offshore applicants


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Below may help you
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/106825-accountants-8.html


thanks Mroks...


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Check the link that Mroks has posted . It has a lot of information.
> 
> You can read through this link as well .
> About migration assessment


thanks Anish


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

cadspac said:


> Pls, do not feel so hopeless, I sent mine on the third, got ack on the 4th Jul, and 18 invitation, it means they are processing quite fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, Actually I have a visa up to 31st October 2013, This is why I am little bit worried, if I don't get the invitation before October, it will cost me more than 10 thousand AUD to get another visa.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

10000$..?? Wt? Why? How?


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

divyap said:


> 10000$..?? Wt? Why? How?


I have a family of 4 member and I will have to go for the insurance at least for 18 months.
So, application fee + insurance + medical= almost 10000 AUD


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

FAYAN said:


> I have a family of 4 member and I will have to go for the insurance at least for 18 months.
> So, application fee + insurance + medical= almost 10000 AUD


Sad... Hope u get invite soon....


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Guys, I have sent my docs on 13th July and got ack today with ref no very close to 3700.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Guys, I have sent my docs on 13th July and got ack today with ref no very close to 3700.


congrats ...........it means now they have toital 700 aoolicants


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

wish said:


> Hi Kiran,
> 
> Can you please advice me , what are the doc you have submitted to NWS for SS?
> I am preparing it ..


Hi Wish,

Here are the list of documents I have submitted for NSW SS.

NSW Application Form
Curriculum Vitae
ACS letter
Bio page of Passport
IELTS Result
Educational Records
Employement References
Employement Appointment letters
Payroll records

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Guys, I have sent my docs on 13th July and got ack today with ref no very close to 3700.


I have got acknowledgement on 17th July and my ref no is very close to 3600, so the volume of applications is raising day by day. 2 days 100 applications.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

cadspac said:


> Pls, do not feel so hopeless, I sent mine on the third, got ack on the 4th Jul, and 18 invitation, it means they are processing quite fast.
> 
> 
> The spread sheet gives good information. Thank you!!
> ...


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Any one in this fouram ,who get *approval *of NSW SS today ?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got my ack today on 19.07. 13/38
They are now receiving some 100 applications per day!


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Any *approval* today from NSW SS for july Applicants ?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows how many apps per working day they are processing?

20, or more or less?


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

no more than 20 I guess, maybe 10~20, anyone knows about it?


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

leody said:


> no more than 20 I guess, maybe 10~20, anyone knows about it?


If we would know this we could easily guess when our applications will be processed.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Why do we worry about how many applications NSW is processing per day, trying to guess number of applications it received etc. I know we are all eager to move ahead and get it to conclusion. This will only add to restlessness and unnecessary tensions. 

We have submitted our applications, and they said it might take about 12 weeks for them to process our paperwork (3 months). This timeframe is not bad at all considering that we are applying for a permanent visa. 

Sit back and relax guys!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

it seems like they are giving invitation within two weeks if that is true then from next round, Aug 05, hopefully we will see offshore guys as well.. 
still now not that many applications have been made since the numbers are hovering around 38** but as expected seats are getting filled (because of new ACS rules etc) so NSW might as well close down probably by the end of next month...
for those who are still preparing.. hurry up guys.. seats are very limited in this race  and by far NSW seems the easiest one with highest prospects


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

tihor said:


> Why do we worry about how many applications NSW is processing per day, trying to guess number of applications it received etc. I know we are all eager to move ahead and get it to conclusion. This will only add to restlessness and unnecessary tensions.
> 
> We have submitted our applications, and they said it might take about 12 weeks for them to process our paperwork (3 months). This timeframe is not bad at all considering that we are applying for a permanent visa.
> 
> Sit back and relax guys!


I agree with you, here guys talk a lot!


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

rahu said:


> it seems like they are giving invitation within two weeks if that is true then from next round, Aug 05, hopefully we will see offshore guys as well..
> still now not that many applications have been made since the numbers are hovering around 38** but as expected seats are getting filled (because of new ACS rules etc) so NSW might as well close down probably by the end of next month...
> for those who are still preparing.. hurry up guys.. seats are very limited in this race  and by far NSW seems the easiest one with highest prospects


I don't think NSW will be closing down...last year they didn't fill all of the places allocated to NSW (were not even close to that if I remember correctly), but it seems that they closed eventually in May for the reason of clearing 5-month backlog.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> I don't think NSW will be closing down...last year they didn't fill all of the places allocated to NSW (were not even close to that if I remember correctly), but it seems that they closed eventually in May for the reason of clearing 5-month backlog.


Correct, people just love to speculate and seat tensed. Its not a big deal. Chill guys!


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> I don't think NSW will be closing down...last year they didn't fill all of the places allocated to NSW (were not even close to that if I remember correctly), but it seems that they closed eventually in May for the reason of clearing 5-month backlog.


well, there is certainly a quota for each occupation. i am not quite sure how much (%) an state can actually sponsor for a particular occupation. but last year for 2613 it was around 1600.. since most applicants are from either 2613 or accountants (as per spreadsheet) there is high possibility that 2613 will be filled by end of next month..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> well, there is a certainly a quota for each occupation. i am not quite sure how much (%) an state can actually sponsor for a particular occupation. but last year for 2613 it was around 1600.. since most applicants are from either 2613 or accountants (as per spreadsheet) there is high possibility that 2613 will be filled by end of next month..


What rubbish are you talking? From where did you get these details. Can you post a credible source or link here.
Don't provide any false information on this forum.


----------



## gaurav7172 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bokya said:


> What rubbish are you talking? From where did you get these details. Can you post a credible source or link here.
> Don't provide any false information on this forum.


Bokua, Rohu is right about this. There is something called occupation ceiling , search for it in the forum. He has correct information that he is giving. From the country ceiling, every state also has a specific quota in that ceiling. Be patient and listen to what others say. And be cool.
Try cross checking before posting comments. If you look back, every information is available here posted by us.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

gaurav7172 said:


> Bokua, Rohu is right about this. There is something called occupation ceiling
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


I know about occupation ceiling but there is no quota for 190 or 189 in the specific overall quota.
e.g. Software related fields have overall quota of 4800 this year. However there is no sub quota for 190 or 189. If there is, kindly provide credible source/ link.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Is there only one form for NSW SS 190? Last year there were 3-4 forms listed for NSW SS.


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

kirandadi said:


> I have got acknowledgement on 17th July and my ref no is very close to 3600, so the volume of applications is raising day by day. 2 days 100 applications.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


I got my ack on 12th July and my ref no is 3527.
Regards,
Hemant


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

hemant_shelar said:


> I got my ack on 12th July and my ref no is 3527.
> Regards,
> Hemant


Is there only one form that you had filled in for NSW SS?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

States have their quota for each occupation codes. Once state's quota gets finished, they are unable to nominate applicants for 190. Regarding ICT, NSW and Vic has majority in quota while ACT and other states have less quota. I was unable to find the exact quota that each states have.
You may refer SA link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan

Following details were published on SA site for last year.
Planning levels exist for all occupations. Immigration SA advises that the following occupations have reached their planning levels for the 2012-13 program year:

8 March 2013 - 139914 Quality Assurance Manager

26 February 2013 - 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer

5 December 2012 - 249311 Teacher of English to Speakers of Other Languages

3 December 2012 - 263113 Network Analyst

27 November 2012 - 261112 Systems Analyst

23 November 2012 - 261314 Software Tester

22 November - 263311 Telecommunications Engineer

20 November 2012 - 225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)

8 November 2012 - 261111 ICT Business Analyst

6 November 2012 - 262113 Systems Administrator

30 October 2012 - 261312 Developer Programmer

11 October 2012 - 511112 Program or Project Administrator

5 October 2012 - 225213 ICT Sales Representative

30 September 2012 - 233211 Civil Engineer

2 August 2012 - 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> States have their quota for each occupation codes. Once state's quota gets finished, they are unable to nominate applicants for 190. Regarding ICT, NSW and Vic has majority in quota while ACT and other states have less quota. I was unable to find the exact quota that each states have.
> You may refer SA link https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/state_migration_plan
> 
> Following details were published on SA site for last year.
> ...


There is no such information for NSW. Don't SPECULATE...
Please read carefully what I am saying. I am saying that there is no point making false assumption. NSW has not stated any where that they have some quota for Soft Engg. fields. Last year NSW closed their sponsorships when ceiling for the occupation was reached. Here someone is talking about NSW stopping SS before ceiling getting reach which is not realistically true.
Please specify correct information related to NSW, SA information won't help speculating NSW quota.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> There is no such information for NSW. Don't SPECULATE...
> Please read carefully what I am saying. I am saying that there is no point making false assumption. NSW has not stated any where that they have some quota for Soft Engg. fields. Last year NSW closed their sponsorships when ceiling for the occupation was reached. Here someone is talking about NSW stopping SS before ceiling getting reach which is not realistically true.
> Please specify correct information related to NSW, SA information won't help speculating NSW quota.


Below link may help you
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ion-and-attracting-international-students.pdf


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys,
Does anyone know the NSW Ack Ref number means?
Cause i found someone has exactly the same ref number as mine?? 13/32**

WE have same ref number..so whehter means that the ref number is not just for one peron, it might be group number???

Hope share your idea, thanks!


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ref no means how many files they have gotten in total. 13 means 2013. Mine is 341*. My frnds was 2456 in april. One of my frnd's ref number was near 1000 in near january. So its the number of files they hav got. But it doesnt means that they have approved every file.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know the NSW Ack Ref number means?
> Cause i found someone has exactly the same ref number as mine?? 13/32**
> 
> ...


It's weird. If you are sure about the fact, then you should contact the authorities. Ref no should be unique. 

I would suggest you to talk to the other applicant, who is having the same number as of yours, and then take a decision.......


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*Application Sent*

Guys, I have send the SS application yesterday, now waiting game starts, Any offshore candidate got approval recently ? If yes then in how many days?


----------



## vamshidharr (Jul 9, 2013)

i have sent mine as well and the ack i received is 3795


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

I have completed acs and my employment started on july 20 2006 and acs considered after july 2008 and excluded 2 years from my total experience.
Please let me know whether can i go now for SS otherwise need to wait upto july ending. As per today i have completed 7 years 1 day. can i lodge SS now.

Please advice.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Since I have applied for NSW SS, what should be mentioned in the EOI for the question , " Please indicate which STATES or TERRITORIES the client would prefer to reside in if sponsored by an employer" - NSW or can I mention other states as well ? 

And for my spouse's Proof of functional English - evidence of higher qualification awarded by an institution outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English --- can someone elaborate what evidence....is it a letter from the institution ? If so what details should be mentioned in it.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Since I have applied for NSW SS, what should be mentioned in the EOI for the question , " Please indicate which STATES or TERRITORIES the client would prefer to reside in if sponsored by an employer" - NSW or can I mention other states as well ?
> 
> And for my spouse's Proof of functional English - evidence of higher qualification awarded by an institution outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English --- can someone elaborate what evidence....is it a letter from the institution ? If so what details should be mentioned in it.


if you are upto NSW ss, its better not to mention the name of any other state. later if you wish to file another ss application you can create a new eoi and mention that state name in that eoi. 

as far as i know for proof of functional english your spouse need ielts score of 4.5 (Functional English) in each band. any other proof may also be acceptable like study in english for two years but since they dont provide any format it might be difficult to convince Case Officer once you get invitation. So, to be on the safe side its better to take ielts exam.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

rahu said:


> if you are upto NSW ss, its better not to mention the name of any other state. later if you wish to file another ss application you can create a new eoi and mention that state name in that eoi.
> 
> as far as i know for proof of functional english your spouse need ielts score of 4.5 (Functional English) in each band. any other proof may also be acceptable like study in english for two years but since they dont provide any format it might be difficult to convince Case Officer once you get invitation. So, to be on the safe side its better to take ielts exam.


Not 4.5 in each band, but 4.5 average IELTS score.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I have completed acs and my employment started on july 20 2006 and acs considered after july 2008 and excluded 2 years from my total experience.
> Please let me know whether can i go now for SS otherwise need to wait upto july ending. As per today i have completed 7 years 1 day. can i lodge SS now.
> 
> Please advice.


Jay,

If you can score 55 or more without SS you are very much eligible. Please go ahead dear right away


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> If we would know this we could easily guess when our applications will be processed.


Floks,

Got a credible source. The figures are really encouraging. In the month of July alone NSW had processed 157 applications, in May they have processed 1056 pretty impressive isn't it? All the data is available on DAIC portal.

So we can expect our SS at the earliest.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 June 2013 Results
SkillSelect

190	ACT	NSW	VIC	WA	Total
June	84	157	76	575	1102
May	106	1056	97	433	1813
April	94	240	107	235	751
March	44	294	78	242	745


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Pls. allow me to be a part of this thread as I am also sending NSW state sponsorship application under software engineer tomorrow. 
What is the normal duration they are taking for Ack, and result? 
Do we have any sheet to track the application progress?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ind2oz said:


> Floks,
> 
> Got a credible source. The figures are really encouraging. In the month of July alone NSW had processed 157 applications, in May they have processed 1056 pretty impressive isn't it? All the data is available on DAIC portal.
> 
> ...


Good find i must say, very useful link:clap2:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> Jay,
> 
> If you can score 55 or more without SS you are very much eligible. Please go ahead dear right away



Edu : 15 

Exp : 7 years 2 days ( ACS exluded 2 years from total experience) : 10 

IELTS : 6.5 (in all categories) : 0

Age: 30

Total : 55 Points 


I have completed SS application and sending tomorrow...how many days it is taking to provide approval ?


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Megan,

Have you recieved approval ? Please share the info once you get approval. I applied on 2 july and documnet reached NSW on 10 July and got ack on 11 july with ref number : 3359


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Edu : 15
> 
> Exp : 7 years 2 days ( ACS exluded 2 years from total experience) : 10
> 
> ...


Great. 

it varies between 3 weeks to 12 weeks. Hope we get it at the earliest. 

anyway all the best.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

aryal said:


> Pls. allow me to be a part of this thread as I am also sending NSW state sponsorship application under software engineer tomorrow.
> What is the normal duration they are taking for Ack, and result?
> Do we have any sheet to track the application progress?


Good luck Aryal.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## eric.lian (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi, guys.

Just share something with you.

I received NSW SS nomination last Friday along with EOI:

Applied: 3rd, July, 2013
Received: 5th July,
ACK: 5th July
ACK ref: 3050

SS Approval & EOI: 19th, July

Occupation list: Developer Programmer
Points at applying: 55


My agent told me they process the application very fast this year after 1st July, finger cross and Best wishes for all of you !!

Cheers


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

What time do people get the aprroval email during the day? 
I just want to stop myself from checking email every min


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi, 

I have just joined this forum. I have following this threads last few days and thought to share my own experience as well. I have applied for NSW SS last week. Fingers crossed and awaiting patiently for a positive response from the 190 team.

My details:
IELTS: 12/01/2013 
L7.5, R7.5, W7.5, S8
CPA Assessment for 221111: 
Applied 14/5/2013. Positive outcome(12/12) on 24/06/2013
Total points: 55
NSW SS application received/acknowledged: 16-07-13 / 17-07-13

Good luck for everyone who is on the same boat!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

applicants, who have reference number 31**, would
Get result by end of this month...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just joined this forum. I have following this threads last few days and thought to share my own experience as well. I have applied for NSW SS last week. Fingers crossed and awaiting patiently for a positive response from the 190 team.
> 
> ...


Ack no: ?


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone who got approval today with ref no : 31** ?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Anyone who got approval today with ref no : 31** ?


latest is 3050


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

may be tmr......sign...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

kenlky said:


> may be tmr......sign...


what?


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

Was expecting to hear sth today, so may be tomorrow..


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi fellas 

My name is Eric,I applied for my NSW ss on 3rd July,got my ack letter on 8th July. still waiting for my result. 
Ref: 3133


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> Hi fellas
> 
> My name is Eric,I applied for my NSW ss on 3rd July,got my ack letter on 8th July. still waiting for my result.
> Ref: 3133


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

seen this before? update urs if you haven't

cheers


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> Hi fellas
> 
> My name is Eric,I applied for my NSW ss on 3rd July,got my ack letter on 8th July. still waiting for my result.
> Ref: 3133


ok......:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

13/36*


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...


You guys are lucky..
Last year people waited for more than 4 months for nsw approval...


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

I sure will,think it is gonna be soon! hopefully


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

so, NSW issue approval on days other that SkillSelect monthly cycles? People are getting invite on 19th while the SkillSelect invitation round was on the 15th. Does it imply that NSW can issue approval regardless of invitation round?? In that case we can expect to hear any day. So some of us need to keep checking email every minute


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

that's correct


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Got ACK*

Yesterday got the acknowledgment. Ref No 13/38*.
How many who have applied in July got the approval?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...


eric,

you mean you get the invitation as well on the 19th of July?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

viperfx07 said:


> eric,
> 
> you mean you get the invitation as well on the 19th of July?


Viper, I belive he has clearly mentioned about your query! Could you have a look at his post once again please?


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Viper, I belive he has clearly mentioned about your query! Could you have a look at his post once again please?


Sorry, wrong question. Should've asked when he lodged the EOI.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...


Dear Eric,

Congrats...

Are you offshore or onshore applicant?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...


Whats your experience?


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

can any tell me the time frame for nsw statesponsorship pls?


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

up to 12 months


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> up to 12 months


It is 12 Weeks..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> can any tell me the time frame for nsw statesponsorship pls?


time frame for sponsorship to be approved or time frame of sponsorship?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Below link may help you
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...ion-and-attracting-international-students.pdf


This is March '12 document. This is not according to 2013 plan of NSW. Don't discourage poeple saying that Quota will be over until Sept 13 etc. No one knows how many applicants are there in total and how many of them have provided the valid documentation. So until we hear from NSW that quota is over, which was in May last year its absolutely wrong to SPECULATE that quota will be over soon etc.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> This is March '12 document. This is not according to 2013 plan of NSW. Don't discourage poeple saying that Quota will be over until Sept 13 etc. No one knows how many applicants are there in total and how many of them have provided the valid documentation. So until we hear from NSW that quota is over, which was in May last year its absolutely wrong to SPECULATE that quota will be over soon etc.


Kindly give me the source where I have mentioned that NSW quota will be over until Sep 13.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*NSW Future Prospect*

I understand that many expats have filed for NSW and other SS. Most of them have got approval as well. I am sure In the coming months many of them are going to get Visa Invite as well.

However, I want to know or understand from you guys on the Job prospectus in Australia (Especially in NSW). Lets say if some one gets visa in next few months, then what are the chances of decent IT job in NSW or Sydney.
Because Visa is just the first step, actual objective is to get job.
One of my friend is having tough time in NSW with respect to job hunting. So want to understand your views or if you have any experience to share.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

*MROCKS This is your message, might be from another thread however certainly its misleading others:
*
Quote:
Originally Posted by Sri Karthik View Post
Hi,

i submitted to ACS for 261111 - ICT Business Analyst on 19-June-2013. When can i likely to expect my assessment result?

What's the current trend in ACS approval timeline?

Appreciate your response!

Thanks
Currently ACS is taking around 3 months to give results.
*It's highly unlikely that quota will remain for your occupation code by the time you get the ACS result. Most probably you may have to wait for next year.*

Have a check whether your occupation fits for 2613 codes.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Bokya said:


> *MROCKS This is your message, might be from another thread however certainly its misleading others:
> *
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Sri Karthik View Post
> ...


First 261111 is not on NSW SS list.
Last year the ceiling for 2611 reached very fast.
For 2611 code, 1/3rd of quota is already filled. So this year there is high probability to reach the ceiling with in few months.

Moreover I am not discouraging any one, I am giving the reality picture so that applicants can take precautionary measures in advance.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Mroks said:


> First 261111 is not on NSW SS list.
> Last year the ceiling for 2611 reached very fast.
> For 2611 code, 1/3rd of quota is already filled. So this year there is high probability to reach the ceiling with in few months.
> 
> Moreover I am not discouraging any one, I am giving the reality picture so that applicants can take precautionary measures in advance.


In my view these forums are to discuss known rules/ regulations and help each other. No one is officially representing DIAC. So making statements about quota getting filled in near future once it reaches 1/3 or 50% level is purely speculative in nature and I would like to urge everyone not to SPECULATE anything. You can bring to notice about figures of quota etc etc but don't just assume the things.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> I understand that many expats have filed for NSW and other SS. Most of them have got approval as well. I am sure In the coming months many of them are going to get Visa Invite as well.
> 
> However, I want to know or understand from you guys on the Job prospectus in Australia (Especially in NSW). Lets say if some one gets visa in next few months, then what are the chances of decent IT job in NSW or Sydney.
> Because Visa is just the first step, actual objective is to get job.
> One of my friend is having tough time in NSW with respect to job hunting. So want to understand your views or if you have any experience to share.


Me too worried about rams statement .. As DIAC fees also increase and job hunting is also seems very tough in NSW .. pls advise how to approach and have any experience to share???


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

SS28 said:


> It is 12 Weeks..


My bad


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

may i knw about new DIAC fee for a single applicant with 3 dependents (including spouse)


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> may i knw about new DIAC fee for a single applicant with 3 dependents (including spouse)


You could search the form, a dedicated thread about new fee is available there.

For you reference...

AUD $ 3060 for main applicant
Approx AUD$ 1530 per dependent above 18 Yrs
Approx AUD$ 750 per dependent below 18 Yrs


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> You could search the form, a dedicated thread about new fee is available there.
> 
> For you reference...
> 
> ...


Thank u


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

Bokya said:


> In my view these forums are to discuss known rules/ regulations and help each other. No one is officially representing DIAC. So making statements about quota getting filled in near future once it reaches 1/3 or 50% level is purely speculative in nature and I would like to urge everyone not to SPECULATE anything. You can bring to notice about figures of quota etc etc but don't just assume the things.


If helping each other is the intention of this forum so does the *speculation*. Keeping people informed of the unwanted situations is perhaps the best purpose of this discussions. 

Immigration involves a lot of money and if you make mistake its you who pay for it.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> Good luck Aryal.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thanks ind2oz. appreciated!


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi jayantsit,

I went to y-axis in bangalore , they say from July the requirement for IELTS is 8 in each.

I have 6.5 overall.

Please let me know which agency are you getting this done..if you don't mind.

I would like to get it assessed with another agent again. Is abinav agency trusted one ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi jayantsit,
> 
> I went to y-axis in bangalore , they say from July the requirement for IELTS is 8 in each.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am not getting why IELTS 8 in each..Please let me know your edu and Qualification and remaining things. Here soo many experts are there they can tell you the positing. I am processing from Y-Axis Hyderabad. Its all based on the process consultant. If we got good person then it should be easy otherwise very difficult and i am not aware of abinay agency. Most of my friends are processing through Y-Axis.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

Please let me know anything needed from my end.

Jai


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Jayant,

Thanks for responding.

My details are shown below

I have 12 yrs experience

Degree - B.sc(IT) - correspondence

IELTS

Listening: 6.0
Reading: 6.5
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 7.0
Overall: 6.5

Please let me know if you need any more information.

Thanks


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi Jayant,
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> 
> ...


Score is perfect ... have u completed ACS and under which skill set applied..?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

is it fine if I apply for EOI on my 12th month of my 5 years of exp , that will be claiming for 10 points for my exp. That means, my exp starts from sept,2008, and on end aug,2013 I will be having 5 yrs of exp.


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Score is perfect ... have u completed ACS and under which skill set applied..?


I haven't gone for ACS..i am confused if i should do it myself or go with y-axis


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

fromblr said:


> I haven't gone for ACS..i am confused if i should do it myself or go with y-axis


Go with agent if you are confused.. And moreover we might not have all the answers w.r.t the new rules of acs.. 

But check and choose a MARA agent...


----------



## eric.lian (Jul 10, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> Sorry, wrong question. Should've asked when he lodged the EOI.


Hi, man. Sorry about this late reply

I lodge the EOI the same day I submitted SS nomination, that is 3rd, July


----------



## eric.lian (Jul 10, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Eric,
> 
> Congrats...
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore applicant?


Hi, man. Sorry about this late reply

I am onshore applicant.


----------



## eric.lian (Jul 10, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> Whats your experience?


I got one year and 8 months experiences in an Application Developer role


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Does any body got approval for NSW SS in last two days ? my application number is : 13/36** any idea approx how many days it will take for approval ?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Does any body got approval for NSW SS in last two days ? my application number is : 13/36** any idea approx how many days it will take for approval ?


the last approval was 3050..still we are waiting for new results..mine is 31**


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> the last approval was 3050..still we are waiting for new results..mine is 31**


Where did you get that from? I think you mentioned it ytd, how could there be nth in the past 2 days


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> the last approval was 3050..still we are waiting for new results..mine is 31**


Hi buddy just let us know when you will get approval. My number is 341*


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, guys.
> 
> Just share something with you.
> 
> ...





nsaini23 said:


> Hi buddy just let us know when you will get approval. My number is 341*





kenlky said:


> Where did you get that from? I think you mentioned it ytd, how could there be nth in the past 2 days


:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hi buddy just let us know when you will get approval. My number is 341*


i suppose, it would be next week....i will update here...


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> i suppose, it would be next week....i will update here...


Based on last week 's speed, I thought 31xx would hear sth this week...but now...:ranger:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

kenlky said:


> Based on last week 's speed, I thought 31xx would hear sth this week...but now...:ranger:


bro, we don't know, who else got ss approval, It may be somebody out of our forum..so i am sure these two days some body had happy news, unfortunately it was not one of us...so be confident...soon, we would get fruitful news:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

*First post *

Hi guys,

I have been following this forum for few weeks and found it very helpful.. Thanks for everyone here.. 

My timeline to share:
Chemist
VETASSESS: +ve, 10-May-2013
IELTS: 7.5+, 19-July-2013
NSW ss submitted/Ack: 19-July/22-July-2013
File number: 13/38**

Cheers


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

is it fine if I apply for EOI on my 12th month of my 5 years of exp , that will be claiming for 10 points for my exp. That means, my exp starts from sept,2008, and on end aug,2013 I will be having 5 yrs of exp.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> is it fine if I apply for EOI on my 12th month of my 5 years of exp , that will be claiming for 10 points for my exp. That means, my exp starts from sept,2008, and on end aug,2013 I will be having 5 yrs of exp.


i would say after the 12th month would be necessary here. (or at least after the date that is mentioned in your contact paper since EOI takes both month and day for the duration. ie, aug 13, 2008 - aug 13 2013). so instead of aug 2013, better apply on sept 2013.

well, if your intention is to file for NSW, then NSW might ask you to provide a new assessment where five year duration is mentioned. but, as long as you have necessary proof like tax, pf/gf entry, payslip it should be ok. so unless, some authorities explicitly asks for a new one, you can use your existing assessment letter.


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, anybody in this forum got ACK this morning?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

And any body who has applied for SS on or after 10th July and awaiting ACK, because I am still waiting...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rahu said:


> i would say after the 12th month would be necessary here. (or at least after the date that is mentioned in your contact paper. ie, aug 13, 2008 - aug 13 2013). so instead of aug 2013, better apply on sept 2013.
> 
> well, if your intention is to file for NSW, then NSW might ask you to provide a new assessment where five year duration is mentioned. but, as long as you have necessary proof like tax, pf/gf entry, payslip it should be ok. so unless, some authorities explicitly asks for a new one, you can use your existing assessment letter.


my acs has been done on march,2013 with 4.7 yrs of exps. Is it ok if i provide my bank statement as my salary is going direct to my bank (that is rule in kwt), and my updated exp letter from company for NSW SS


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

SS28 said:


> It is 12 Weeks..


thank u so much for your reply may i know is there any priority for nsw sponsorship???????????
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> my acs has been done on march,2013 with 4.7 yrs of exps. Is it ok if i provide my bank statement as my salary is going direct to my bank (that is rule in kwt), and my updated exp letter from company for NSW SS


your bank statement and taxation files are enough with ur updated work experience letter


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> your bank statement and taxation files are enough with ur updated work experience letter


thank u so much , i need to go for NSW , first fill EOI and then NSW, or both together on same day. Can i do EOI a month before NSW, as i will cover 5 years only on end of august


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> thank u so much , i need to go for NSW , first fill EOI and then NSW, or both together on same day. Can i do EOI a month before NSW, as i will cover 5 years only on end of august


u can now fill ur eoi coz only with that eoi no number u can apply for ss nsw or if nu want to wait still next month u can do both dthings in the same day

cheers


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

u can update ur eoi at any time before u get invitation so ile ur eoi wait till next month then update ur eoi and apply for ur statesponsorship


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> u can now fill ur eoi coz only with that eoi no number u can apply for ss nsw or if nu want to wait still next month u can do both dthings in the same day
> 
> cheers


may i clarify my doubt, EOI no. is received after getting invited or during applying?. 

i believe that nsw ss and eoi done together, so when nsw is approved automatically EOI is received, please correct if i m wrong


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> thank u so much for your reply may i know is there any priority for nsw sponsorship???????????
> :fingerscrossed:


nope...first come, first served.........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> may i clarify my doubt, EOI no. is received after getting invited or during applying?.
> 
> i believe that nsw ss and eoi done together, so when nsw is approved automatically EOI is received, please correct if i m wrong


When you apply for EOI you will have a number something like Exxxxxxx.
You need to furnish this number in the NSW state sponsorship application form.
I submitted EOI and then submitted SS application.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> may i clarify my doubt, EOI no. is received after getting invited or during applying?.
> 
> i believe that nsw ss and eoi done together, so when nsw is approved automatically EOI is received, please correct if i m wrong


once u apply eoi u will get email stating paritcular no and with that number u should fill nsw ss application form and once ur ss is approvd u ll be getting invitation from diac 

cheers


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

eric.lian said:


> Hi, man. Sorry about this late reply
> 
> I am onshore applicant.



Thanks Eric,

I believe that onshore applicants have the first priority. Seniors Please comment....


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> nope...first come, first served.........:fingerscrossed:


Sajeesh,

Have you got SS Approval?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Sajeesh,
> 
> Have you got SS Approval?


nope dear.......waiting...waiting....decaying my patience:ranger::ranger:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> thanks eric,
> 
> i believe that onshore applicants have the first priority. Seniors please comment....


nsw application are being processed, regardless of offshore or onshore


----------



## lakgupta (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,
When applying for NSW sponsorship, we need to pay AUD 300 as a fees. I need to know how this fees is to be paid. It is written bank cheque/money order. Is this a simple cheque or I need to order a demand draft of $300. Can anyone tell me who had already applied for it that how they paid the fees.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

lakgupta said:


> hi,
> when applying for nsw sponsorship, we need to pay aud 300 as a fees. I need to know how this fees is to be paid. It is written bank cheque/money order. Is this a simple cheque or i need to order a demand draft of $300. Can anyone tell me who had already applied for it that how they paid the fees.


demand draft


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> my acs has been done on march,2013 with 4.7 yrs of exps. Is it ok if i provide my bank statement as my salary is going direct to my bank (that is rule in kwt), and my updated exp letter from company for NSW SS


in some cases NSW asks for a new assessment where the required experience is mentioned. but its absolutely ok to apply with whatever you have.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

lakgupta said:


> Hi,
> When applying for NSW sponsorship, we need to pay AUD 300 as a fees. I need to know how this fees is to be paid. It is written bank cheque/money order. Is this a simple cheque or I need to order a demand draft of $300. Can anyone tell me who had already applied for it that how they paid the fees.


Gupta Ji,

If possible, go to ICICI bank located at Sector 14 market and you will get it next day!


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

*NSW SS Invitation after submitting on July*

Hi guys, 

I got my invitation today from NSW SS. I just submitted my documents this July 1st week. I'm surprised how fast my documents were processed. Now all I need to do is to pay the visa fee and undergo medicals. A little more to go, hopefully. Thanks for the information on this forum by the way.


Occupation: 261313 | ACS Assessment: April 2013 | IELTS: May 2013 (7 Overall) | NSW SS: July 2013

Pending: Visa Application

I'll get back on the exact dates...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my invitation today from NSW SS. I just submitted my documents this July 1st week. I'm surprised how fast my documents were processed. Now all I need to do is to pay the visa fee and undergo medicals. A little more to go, hopefully. Thanks for the information on this forum by the way.
> 
> ...


Congrats dude..could you please tell me your acknowledgement number and date....


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my invitation today from NSW SS. I just submitted my documents this July 1st week. I'm surprised how fast my documents were processed. Now all I need to do is to pay the visa fee and undergo medicals. A little more to go, hopefully. Thanks for the information on this forum by the way.
> 
> ...


could you please let us know about your experience after ACS deductions? And how many points you have claimed for your exp


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my invitation today from NSW SS. I just submitted my documents this July 1st week. I'm surprised how fast my documents were processed. Now all I need to do is to pay the visa fee and undergo medicals. A little more to go, hopefully. Thanks for the information on this forum by the way.
> 
> ...


Congatulation .. are you Offshore or Onshore applicant and whats your acknowledgement number?


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi how did u pay? I have to pay as well but confused about getting bank cheque/money order


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my invitation today from NSW SS. I just submitted my documents this July 1st week. I'm surprised how fast my documents were processed. Now all I need to do is to pay the visa fee and undergo medicals. A little more to go, hopefully. Thanks for the information on this forum by the way.
> 
> ...


Congatulation .. are you Offshore or Onshore applicant and whats your acknowledgement number?


----------



## lakgupta (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Mahendra, thanks for the reply, I dont have a account in ICICI bank, so can you guide me, what i need to do exactly. Wat should I ask the ICICI bank for ?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

lakgupta said:


> Hi Mahendra, thanks for the reply, I dont have a account in ICICI bank, so can you guide me, what i need to do exactly. Wat should I ask the ICICI bank for ?


You have to visit the bank and just ask Divyendu for AU $ 300 DD, he'll guide you!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

lakgupta said:


> Hi Mahendra, thanks for the reply, I dont have a account in ICICI bank, so can you guide me, what i need to do exactly. Wat should I ask the ICICI bank for ?


BTW, you can also go to any bank which handles forex transactions and ask them for a AUS DD for $300. They will be able to process it. If you have account with HDFC, try with them too. 

Best regards


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Congrats dude..could you please tell me your acknowledgement number and date....


Hi Sajeesh, 

The invitation was forwarded by my agent via mail. I need to get back to you on that. The date on the email is July 22 though. 

22 Jul 2013
Dear ________
Congratulations
You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass
190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade &
Investment.
To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to
the SkillSelect login page.
Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator


Occupation: Software Engineer 261313 | ACS Assessment Docs Received: 31/01/2013 | ACS Assessment Acknowledged: 03/04/2013 | IELTS: 31/05/2013 (7 Overall) | NSW SS Docs Received: 05/07/2013 | NSW SS Invitation: 22/07/2013


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> The invitation was forwarded by my agent via mail. I need to get back to you on that. The date on the email is July 22 though.
> 
> ...


could you please tell us the first two digits of your acknowledgement number..is that 31**


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> could you please let us know about your experience after ACS deductions? And how many points you have claimed for your exp


Hi, I got my ACS assessment before the ACS deductions took place. My total work experience is 6 years 1 month on the acknowledgement letter. That's the ACS assessment letter I sent to NSW SS. 


Occupation: Software Engineer 261313 | ACS Assessment Docs Received: 31/01/2013 | ACS Assessment Acknowledged: 03/04/2013 | IELTS: 31/05/2013 (7 Overall) | NSW SS Docs Received: 05/07/2013 | NSW SS Invitation: 22/07/2013


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> And any body who has applied for SS on or after 10th July and awaiting ACK, because I am still waiting...


Yeah... I applied on 19th July and get Ack at 22nd July.. Ref. no. 13/38**.. Onshore applicant


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Congatulation .. are you Offshore or Onshore applicant and whats your acknowledgement number?


I'm an offshore applicant. I have a migration agent handling my application. Maybe I could ask my acknowledgement number. I'll get back on that.

Cheers!


Occupation: Software Engineer 261313 | ACS Assessment Docs Received: 31/01/2013 | ACS Assessment Acknowledged: 03/04/2013 | IELTS: 31/05/2013 (7 Overall) | NSW SS Docs Received: 05/07/2013 | NSW SS Invitation: 22/07/2013


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

schatz said:


> Hi Sajeesh,
> 
> The invitation was forwarded by my agent via mail. I need to get back to you on that. The date on the email is July 22 though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replay ...one more question ..are you offshore or onshore applicant? is your ack no start from 31** or 30**?


----------



## schatz (Jul 11, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> could you please tell us the first two digits of your acknowledgement number..is that 31**



Oh I saw my acknowledgement number. It's on the email. Didn't see it immediately. Its 13/30**. 

Does it have anything to do with what? - Thanks.



Occupation: Software Engineer 261313 | ACS Assessment Docs Received: 31/01/2013 | ACS Assessment Acknowledged: 03/04/2013 | IELTS: 31/05/2013 (7 Overall) | NSW SS Docs Received: 05/07/2013 | NSW SS Invitation: 22/07/2013


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

schatz said:


> Oh I saw my acknowledgement number. It's on the email. Didn't see it immediately. Its 13/30**.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with what? - Thanks.
> 
> ...


Your's ACk no is more than 3050 ?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

schatz said:


> Oh I saw my acknowledgement number. It's on the email. Didn't see it immediately. Its 13/30**.
> 
> Does it have anything to do with what? - Thanks.
> 
> ...


ok..thanks buddy...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Your's ACk no is more than 3050 ?


I guess, it is..but haven't reached 31**


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

lakgupta said:


> Hi Mahendra, thanks for the reply, I dont have a account in ICICI bank, so can you guide me, what i need to do exactly. Wat should I ask the ICICI bank for ?


you can get the DD in AUD from HDFC / ICICI / Axis /SBI bank, but you should have account there for sure, otherwise i dnt think they ll give u DD.. these banks give you JP morgans DD i guess.. You can walk into bank and ask for AUD DD, make sure you carry your passport and pancard for the same.


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

Sent documents for NSW state sponsorship today. Waiting for acknowledgement.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Does a PR holder entering Australia the first time need to go through any necessary documentations to get a PR card or something? Or just entering the country activates the visa and then you can leave the country?

Does it matter if i go to other state than my nominated one? (this is just for activation, the time i will move permanent i will surely go to my state only)


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> I guess, it is..but haven't reached 31**


Wow...we still didn't get until 31**

It is going rather slow after all...maybe 20 applications per working day or something like that!?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Wow...we still didn't get until 31**
> 
> It is going rather slow after all...maybe 20 applications per working day or something like that!?


Yes..I think this guys are lazy now a days..


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Applied for SS on July 22nd and received acknowledgement on July 23rd. Ref # is 13/38** and according to acknowledgement email, they are currently processing applications lodged on July 5th.

Speculations using the aforementioned info are more than welcome


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Applied for SS on July 22nd and received acknowledgement on July 23rd. Ref # is 13/38** and according to acknowledgement email, they are currently processing applications lodged on July 5th.
> 
> Speculations using the aforementioned info are more than welcome


"5 july", not a bad news after all


----------



## nguyenlinh171 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have been watching this forum for a month. I really appreciate that a lot of people have shared their information here to help others. Now it's my turn 

I have just received the invitation thru email from skillselect team 15' ago  I applied for SS on 5th July, get acknowledgement on 8th July. My reference no is 3113. 

Dear...

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

I have updated my details in the spreadsheet.

Good luck everyone!!!

Cheers,
Linh


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

nguyenlinh171 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a month. I really appreciate that a lot of people have shared their information here to help others. Now it's my turn
> 
> ...


OMG, congratz accountant :clap2:
It gonna be my turn soon - 3180. Hope they not gonna reject me


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

nguyenlinh171 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a month. I really appreciate that a lot of people have shared their information here to help others. Now it's my turn
> 
> ...


congrats. . 

just saw excel spreadsheet, You are onshore applicant. 


Any offshore applicant, who has applied before 8th July could share their experience? I believe it would be helpful for everyone. .

thanks.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

nguyenlinh171 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i have been watching this forum for a month. I really appreciate that a lot of people have shared their information here to help others. Now it's my turn
> 
> ...


great sharing dear..could you please tell me, which date applications are being processed now?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats. .
> 
> Just saw excel spreadsheet, you are onshore applicant.
> 
> ...


it does not matter..whether onshore or offshore...


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

nguyenlinh171 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been watching this forum for a month. I really appreciate that a lot of people have shared their information here to help others. Now it's my turn
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! And thanx heaps for sharing your avk number . 3113 on 24th of july


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Even my docs delivered on 22nd july as per courier provider status but no acknowledgement yet


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

gvkv said:


> Even my docs delivered on 22nd july as per courier provider status but no acknowledgement yet


same here.. i am also waiting for ack.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Sent docs to NSW on 16th July. 
Received ACK on 23rd July with File no : 13/39**
They are processing July 5th applications.

Any guess on how much time they will take to process mine?


----------



## ranna (Jul 24, 2013)

I sent mine for 15th Jul and got acknowldgement (13/36**) dated 17th Jul stating that the applications from 1st Jul were processing at that time. 

So they should have started processing all the applications (sent on 1st July) from 15th Jul. And currently they are doing 5th or 6th July, i understand by following this forum.

Someone mentioned about an excel sheet being maintained to track the applications sent from 1st July. Can anyone, please provide that link, so that i can update my details. Thanks in advance


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ranna said:


> I sent mine for 15th Jul and got acknowldgement (13/36**) dated 17th Jul stating that the applications from 1st Jul were processing at that time.
> 
> So they should have started processing all the applications (sent on 1st July) from 15th Jul. And currently they are doing 5th or 6th July, i understand by following this forum.
> 
> Someone mentioned about an excel sheet being maintained to track the applications sent from 1st July. Can anyone, please provide that link, so that i can update my details. Thanks in advance


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

i got mine today just now.. submitted on 22nd .. got today with ref 39*


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Prathap


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> i got mine today just now.. submitted on 22nd .. got today with ref 39*


Could you please tell us, which dates of applications are being processed now?


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Could you please tell us, which dates of applications are being processed now?


5th Jul


----------



## lakgupta (Aug 29, 2012)

Can any one tell do I need to notorized the "Skilled Nominated (Sub Class 190) NSW Nomination Application Form" also along with other documents


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Nope...Not needed...Notary is only for your Educational and Professional documents, just to verify as "True Copy Of Original"


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

I have sent my documents on 23rd July 2013 waiting for ACK.
Can anyone send me the excel link?


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi;
I applied for the POI and I selected "any" in the sponsorship state. Not NSW, my agent told me this will give me more chances to get invitation by any of states.
What is your experience abut this?
Note that I still not apply for NSW, should I go and apply for NSW or I have to wait until I get reply from POI?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> I have sent my documents on 23rd July 2013 waiting for ACK.
> Can anyone send me the excel link?


Could you just check posts in last page please? Or you want any of us to copy that link and PM or email you?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

abu_jassir said:


> Hi;
> I applied for the POI and I selected "any" in the sponsorship state. Not NSW, my agent told me this will give me more chances to get invitation by any of states.
> What is your experience abut this?
> Note that I still not apply for NSW, should I go and apply for NSW or I have to wait until I get reply from POI?


You have to apply for NSW SS
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hurry, finally I got my ACK this morning and they are processing 5th July applications, quite fast.... Big relief for now..


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

*Approval letter received*

Hi guys

I have been following this forum for weeks, and it has been very useful for ppl to track the process. Here is my share 

Submission date:3rd July
Ref no: 3112
Ack date:8th July 

Occupation: accountant 
Got my approval just now

Cheers guys 
and good luck 
Eric


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been following this forum for weeks, and it has been very useful for ppl to track the process. Here is my share
> 
> ...


Sorry ref number 3132


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

abu_jassir said:


> Hi;
> I applied for the POI and I selected "any" in the sponsorship state. Not NSW, my agent told me this will give me more chances to get invitation by any of states.
> What is your experience abut this?
> Note that I still not apply for NSW, should I go and apply for NSW or I have to wait until I get reply from POI?


Every state wants committment from the applicant regarding long stay (2 Years) within that state. You are not showing anycommittemnt to them at all. 

I think, it would be better if you go for only a state at a time.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

pandaeric said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been following this forum for weeks, and it has been very useful for ppl to track the process. Here is my share
> 
> ...



Congratulations to both of you guys!

lane: <----------Cheers!


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You have to apply for NSW SS
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Thank you for your reply;

this will not make any confusion with my selection "any" in the POI application?
my agent sent me number for POI application, where can I check my application status?

thanks.


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

One thing i have noticed it that,I do not receive my EOI invitation at the time i received my letter,how long do I have to wait?


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Every state wants committment from the applicant regarding long stay (2 Years) within that state. You are not showing anycommittemnt to them at all.
> 
> I think, it would be better if you go for only a state at a time.


Yes I know that, but how can I show my commitment to the state? While filling the POI application, my agent told me it is better to go for "any" in the sponsorship field, because this will make my application seen by all state and will give me a chance to invite by any of these state not only NSW, is that true?
now, I already applied for POI and I put "any", what is your suggestion? 

thanks.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

when do you guys think an NSW sponsorship be approved for an application applied on 18th july 2013 with reference no 38**....
thank you guys in advance!!!


----------



## kenlky (Jul 8, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been following this forum for weeks, and it has been very useful for ppl to track the process. Here is my share
> 
> ...


Is your details in the excel sheet? ?

Ielts, degree experience??


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

abu_jassir said:


> Yes I know that, but how can I show my commitment to the state? While filling the POI application, my agent told me it is better to go for "any" in the sponsorship field, because this will make my application seen by all state and will give me a chance to invite by any of these state not only NSW, is that true?
> now, I already applied for POI and I put "any", what is your suggestion?
> 
> thanks.


first of all, u have to understand that no state is going to nominate you only because u mentioned "any" in the eoi. SS requires some commitment as mentioned above. 

Nomination starts by YOU asking them to do so which in turn implies that you fully agree with those commitments. 
so u should mention **only** one state at a time when u apply for ss. later u can open a new eoi or even update the existing one in case u fail to get nomination.


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Received ACK for 23rd July with File no : 13/39**


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


from where did u find that spreed sheet??????
and is that true ????? coz i find it can be edited by any one ...........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ack Received*

Got ack for 24th July, ref no is 13/39** , also currently they are processing application of 5th July.....


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

pandaeric said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have been following this forum for weeks, and it has been very useful for ppl to track the process. Here is my share
> 
> ...


Congrats dude,
May I know u r onshore or offshore?
Regards,
Hemant


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

hemant_shelar said:


> Congrats dude,
> May I know u r onshore or offshore?
> Regards,
> Hemant


Hey, this is quite clear. 

Applied on 3rd.. It means "onshore"..

But onshore or offshore has no difference.. Process happens based on the date of application... 

Pls guys stp asking this stupid question henceforth...


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

abu_jassir said:


> Yes I know that, but how can I show my commitment to the state? While filling the POI application, my agent told me it is better to go for "any" in the sponsorship field, because this will make my application seen by all state and will give me a chance to invite by any of these state not only NSW, is that true?
> now, I already applied for POI and I put "any", what is your suggestion?
> 
> thanks.


What is POI? is it an alternative name for EOI?


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

divyap said:


> What is POI? is it an alternative name for EOI?


Yes I mean EOI ...


----------



## pandaeric (Jul 22, 2013)

hemant_shelar said:


> Congrats dude,
> May I know u r onshore or offshore?
> Regards,
> Hemant


Thanks buddy,I applied onshore


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

divyap said:


> Hey, this is quite clear.
> 
> Applied on 3rd.. It means "onshore"..
> 
> ...


Dear Divya,

how you can confirm that eric is onshore?(but profile shows from OZ) he applied on 3rd and got acknowledgement on 8th. Normally, NSW will send the acknowledgement on the next day of after NSW received the application. So defenitley there will be a doubt, whether eric is onshore or offshore.

quick question. Do you know any offshore person who got SS approval which got acknowledged before 8th. In my knowledge, there are lot of offshore applicants who got acknowledgement before 8th, but still waiting for approval.

So we can assure that there are some preference for onshore applicants. Please don't say this is stupid question since we all are in same boat. :ranger:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*ack on 18 july*

do anyone hv any idea when w will be receiving approval for ss as we got ack on 18 june and an offshore applicant


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> do anyone hv any idea when w will be receiving approval for ss as we got ack on 18 june and an offshore applicant


i guess, one month


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

any approvals/ACKs for today?!!
Updates are most appreciated


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

In excel sheet I can see two approvals for today


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Any approval today whose ref no beyond *3150* ?

Thanks


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear Divya,
> 
> how you can confirm that eric is onshore?(but profile shows from OZ) he applied on 3rd and got acknowledgement on 8th. Normally, NSW will send the acknowledgement on the next day of after NSW received the application. So defenitley there will be a doubt, whether eric is onshore or offshore.
> 
> ...


yes, no offshore grant has been reported in this forum yet..


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Got ack for 24th July, ref no is 13/39** , also currently they are processing application of 5th July.....


have u got ack in email? i have sent courier on 23rd July but i have nt received the ack yet


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

rahu said:


> yes, no offshore grant has been reported in this forum yet..


Please see page 487 there is one offshore applicant (schatz) who got approval


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

When will NSW start processing app of ref no start from *3200* ? any idea??:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> When will NSW start processing app of ref no start from 3200 ? any idea??:ranger::ranger::ranger:


Did you see in excel sheet that no 32 has been approved


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1380	881

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	4800	972

wondering how long these two categories will remain. its definitely not 190 applicants only that are being called with these invitations. if people are getting invitation for 189, its really surprising that even with new ACS rules people are scoring this much nowadays.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*sample cover letter*

hello all
I have to send SS documents for NSW.will someone please provide any cover letter suitable for SS application


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

saghirq said:


> hello all
> I have to send SS documents for NSW.will someone please provide any cover letter suitable for SS application


I didn't send any cover letter, neither it is mentioned anywhere to send it.
Check this link

The form attached here is the one you need to send.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

solarik said:


> Please see page 487 there is one offshore applicant (schatz) who got approval


ohh my mistake


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*ACS and EOI Experience conflict*

thx dear
One more Question.
My ACS assessment is as follows
october 2004------august 2005 company A (10 months)
september 2005------march 2010 Company B( 4 y+6 M)
May 2010-----april 2013 Company C (2 y 11 M)

In ACS all Experience skilled after November 2006 so i can claim 10 points. But when i enter above Experience in EOI total experience is counted and 15 points are added. i donot know how to handle experience before november 2006 in EOI.Help plz


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

saghirq said:


> thx dear
> One more Question.
> My ACS assessment is as follows
> october 2004------august 2005 company A (10 months)
> ...


all u have to do is to split the period. before nov = Not relevant, after november = Relevant.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rahu said:


> all u have to do is to split the period. before nov = Not relevant, after november = Relevant.


can other also comment on this part( who have done ACS after May). how they have put experience in EOI?

ACS mentioned expirence is relevant, but skilled after 2/4 years. 

so in EOI should we include all or after skill date ? 

help n information in this regard is much appreciated. ..

thanks


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

Cab anybody explain me how i can move to Australia ?


----------



## lakgupta (Aug 29, 2012)

On which Address we need to courier the Documents : 

Applications should be posted to:

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

As will be sending by Courier so will the Mail address be applicable as Courier are delivered in person and not to Mail Box.


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

Till now no offshore applicant got approval after 1st July 2013. If any offshore got NSW SS recently please update your status.


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

I can see someone with ACK no. 32** got approved in the spreadsheet... Congrats :clap2:
If he is around here, is it possible to tell us your full ack no?

Thanks


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mohkam said:


> I can see someone with ACK no. 32** got approved in the spreadsheet... Congrats :clap2:
> If he is around here, is it possible to tell us your full ack no?
> 
> Thanks


so offshore applicants are being avoided..........


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> so offshore applicants are being avoided..........


I agree with you ...there is no offshore applicant in the excel sheet got approval yet ..


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> I agree with you ...there is no offshore applicant in the excel sheet got approval yet ..


I believe that there is no priority for onshore over offshore applicants but two factors may play a role for the delay.. The first is the time spent for the application to reach the office from overseas.. the second which is more important is the ease for the SS officers to verify academic transcripts and work experience letters when issued onshore.. 

Am I right?

Cheers


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> I agree with you ...there is no offshore applicant in the excel sheet got approval yet ..


It could be arguable by considering current occupational trend in Ausis. They might think that there is deficiency of job and why would give PR to a foreigner rather than an on the spot ant....


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> When will NSW start processing app of ref no start from *3200* ? any idea??:ranger::ranger::ranger:


They did already  check the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mohkam said:


> I believe that there is no priority for onshore over offshore applicants but two factors may play a role for the delay.. The first is the time spent for the application to reach the office from overseas.. the second which is more important is the ease for the SS officers to verify academic transcripts and work experience letters when issued onshore..
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Cheers


how it could be easy for an officer to verify cert? perhaps the applicant is in onshore, his certificates are originated from other countries. So the officer should put same effort that he uses for offshore applicants verification. This argument might be wrong if any personal interview with the applicant shall be conducted. In that case an onshore applicant is easily available to the officer...


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> how it could be easy for an officer to verify cert? perhaps the applicant is in onshore, his certificates are originated from other countries. So the officer should put same effort that he uses for offshore applicants verification. This argument might be wrong if any personal interview with the applicant shall be conducted. In that case an onshore applicant is easily available to the officer...


You may be right... but I suppose that most onshore applicants have graduated from Australia and at least part of their work experience is australian based....

Actually, my mind can't accept this discrimination without obvious reasons


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mohkam said:


> You may be right... but I suppose that most onshore applicants have graduated from Australia and at least part of their work experience is australian based....
> 
> Actually, my mind can't accept this discrimination without obvious reasons


yes, there is chance for that...

if you refer to my early post, you could see the reason behind favouritism


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

I muse, offshore applications will be take in to account, once onshore applicants get their yummy cakes......


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> yes, there is chance for that...
> 
> if you refer to my early post, you could see the reason behind favouritism


Hello Sajeesh Salim,

NSW process application based on the recieved date. So It will be in a sequential order regardless of Onshore/offshore. From the spreadsheet it is clear that they started processing 32**, So if yours is falling in this range then you get a reply shortly. All my friends who applied last april got their approval in july.

Btw please share info once you get approval.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

i guess academic transcripts are hardly verified at this stage. if u work for mnc its somehow convincing that the org itself verified your transcripts before providing you with a job. furthermore, many applicants complete part of their studies offshore so its also not possible to verify those periods. now the q remains as how to verify that you worked in a mnc. well, many employee apply form one mnc and there are similarities in those papers. so its not very hard to find who is original and who is not.

if u r covering your points through good ielts score (say 8) then i believe there must be no reason to delay at all.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hello Sajeesh Salim,
> 
> NSW process application based on the recieved date. So It will be in a sequential order regardless of Onshore/offshore. From the spreadsheet it is clear that they started processing 32**, So if yours is falling in this range then you get a reply shortly. All my friends who applied last april got their approval in july.
> 
> Btw please share info once you get approval.


my acknowledgement number is 31**,still nothing in the inbox...

I too believed there were no bias till 32** approval...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

lakgupta said:


> On which Address we need to courier the Documents :
> 
> Applications should be posted to:
> 
> ...


first one.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

rahu said:


> i guess academic transcripts are hardly verified at this stage. if u work for mnc its somehow convincing that the org itself verified your transcripts before providing you with a job. furthermore, many applicants complete part of their studies offshore so its also not possible to verify those periods. now the q remains as how to verify that you worked in a mnc. well, many employee apply form one mnc and there are similarities in those papers. so its not very hard to find who is original and who is not.
> 
> if u r covering your points through good ielts score (say 8) then i believe there must be no reason to delay at all.


I have 7.5 in IELTS...Some onshore applicants have only 6 and got approval, I guess


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> I have 7.5 in IELTS...Some onshore applicants have only 6 and got approval, I guess


right. and that alone indicates they are giving preference to onshore.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

rahu said:


> right. and that alone indicates they are giving preference to onshore.


o, we have to wait long to bite our cake...:ranger:


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

divyap said:


> Hey, this is quite clear.
> 
> Applied on 3rd.. It means "onshore"..
> 
> ...


Thanks for being so kind.
I am not expert but just going with the posts available on this site.
Please check post on page no '470' which says time for onshore and offshore can be different. Post you reply with the reason why you think onshore and offshore has no difference.
Regards,
Hemant


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

again, i dont want to discourage other fellows as its mentioned in the FAQ that NSW treats each and everyone equally so lets wait until next week. 

if by then no offshore gets approved, then i believe there will be very little scope of any further argument on this.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*Offshore applicants*

GUYS if any offshore applicant gets approval for ss kndly update as soon as possible . so that we will get some relief ......... a ray of hope


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

I don't think nsw would process offshore app diff from onshore applications. Because there's an official declare that there would be no priority or discrimination etc.

So just wait guys. Don't be pessimistic.. 

Next week everything will become clear..! I hope so


----------



## Shakil Vora (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi there any one has the letter of commitment to move to southern inland region to live and work


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

mohkam said:


> I believe that there is no priority for onshore over offshore applicants but two factors may play a role for the delay.. The first is the time spent for the application to reach the office from overseas.. the second which is more important is the ease for the SS officers to verify academic transcripts and work experience letters when issued onshore..
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> Cheers


agree with u


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

guys, I have just been invited. 

My ack no. is 32** and I'm offshore!

Thanks for the help so far! 

Now I'll focus on the next steps.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> guys, I have just been invited.
> 
> My ack no. is 32** and I'm offshore!
> 
> ...


great buddy, could you please tell me your ack date and job code?


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

10 and 2613 mate


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> 10 and 2613 mate


Can you update your details in spread sheet?


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> guys, I have just been invited.
> 
> My ack no. is 32** and I'm offshore!
> 
> ...


One more question regarding Ack no ..

is your Ack Ref no greater than 3250 ?

Actually my ref number is lie in between 3270 to 3275 ..that's why i am asking to you ..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

tomtomwq said:


> guys, I have just been invited.
> 
> My ack no. is 32** and I'm offshore!
> 
> ...


Congrats tomtomwq


----------



## Shakil Vora (Jul 26, 2013)

I need to submit the statement of commitment to move to southern inland region to live and work did any one has got the sample letter? ?? If anyone has please pass it to me as I have to submit with the application


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine is around 3170 and I did not get invitation,scary


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> 10 and 2613 mate


looks like fake. people who got ack on 10/07 ref should be 3300 or more..


----------



## tomtomwq (Apr 5, 2013)

oz_prrules said:


> looks like fake. people who got ack on 10/07 ref should be 3300 or more..


This is the most unconstructive comment Ive ever seen. Good luck with whatever your speculation is, mate.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> guys, I have just been invited.
> 
> My ack no. is 32** and I'm offshore!
> 
> ...


First ..Congratulation ..

One more question regarding Ack no ..

is your Ack Ref no greater than 3250 ?

I also got my ack on 10th July and my ref number is lie in between 3270 to 3275 ..that's why i am asking to you ..


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

oz_prrules said:


> looks like fake. people who got ack on 10/07 ref should be 3300 or more..


no meaning to be fake at all here, I knew someone with ref 32** acked on July10, I believe it's true, although someone 31** haven't got approval


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

any1 got NSW ss today?


----------



## kuppi1987 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I have got ss approval n lodged visa file on Tursday.My question is do I need to do medical,pcc and AFP now or when CO ask me to do so?

Also how long does it take to grant visa?

Thank you in advance n good luck to all.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

oz_prrules said:


> looks like fake. people who got ack on 10/07 ref should be 3300 or more..


I too agree with u coz ack on 10 th was 33?? Series how come our friend got 32?? Anyways if it is true we are all lucky that they r processing v fast .


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

tomtomwq said:


> This is the most unconstructive comment Ive ever seen. Good luck with whatever your speculation is, mate.


Hey congrats first n we r happy to hear that finally they reached to jul 10 applications anyway best of luck for next steps


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

kuppi1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got ss approval n lodged visa file on Tursday.My question is do I need to do medical,pcc and AFP now or when CO ask me to do so?
> 
> ...



how long is this pcc and AFP.. I think usually CO will give you some time after taking the case.


----------



## kuppi1987 (Jul 12, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> how long is this pcc and AFP.. I think usually CO will give you some time after taking the case.


N how abt medical?? When co will be assigned appx?

Thanx.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, Indeed invite has been issued to ref 32**. Please check here: ?NSW190 ??????offshore?ref# 325* ????? | OZdeep (Please note language might be in Chinese, but screenshot and key words are in English.)


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> Mine is around 3170 and I did not get invitation,scary


Did they encash your money order or bank cheque ?
Just wait for a day or two. You should be able to get through. 

Any offshore 31** or 32** got their approval. Keep us posted guys. Will be helpful


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Did they encash your money order or bank cheque ?
> Just wait for a day or two. You should be able to get through.
> 
> Any offshore 31** or 32** got their approval. Keep us posted guys. Will be helpful


Sorry i did not get you...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello everyone, Indeed invite has been issued to ref 32**. Please check here: ?NSW190 ??????offshore?ref# 325* ????? | OZdeep (Please note language might be in Chinese, but screenshot and key words are in English.)


worried..is that offshore or onshore?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> worried..is that offshore or onshore?


Offshore


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> worried..is that offshore or onshore?


Hello Sajeesh Salim,

Bit worried to see that you didn't get approval.My ref no is 33** . So expecting a reply next week.

a questions. Do you have any agent ? If so then they will directly get the mail not you. If not have you contacted them throght the mail ?Please share.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hello Sajeesh Salim,
> 
> Bit worried to see that you didn't get approval.My ref no is 33** . So expecting a reply next week.
> 
> a questions. Do you have any agent ? If so then they will directly get the mail not you. If not have you contacted them throght the mail ?Please share.


I am 32** offshore candidate. No approval for me yet. Probably next week - fingers crossed!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hello Sajeesh Salim,
> 
> Bit worried to see that you didn't get approval.My ref no is 33** . So expecting a reply next week.
> 
> a questions. Do you have any agent ? If so then they will directly get the mail not you. If not have you contacted them throght the mail ?Please share.


Yes, I do have an agent..but agent did not contact me..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> Yes, I do have an agent..but agent did not contact me..


 As per trend, SS approved in 3 to 4 months, so might be your agent is not expecting that?

Better you contact your agent and ask to check email.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Generally, if you receive ack email on your personal address, you would also receive invite email on that same address - irrespective of agent or not. This is my understanding. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## KingMichael (Feb 23, 2013)

tihor said:


> I am 32** offshore candidate. No approval for me yet. Probably next week - fingers crossed!


you'll receive invitation TODAY.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> As per trend, SS approved in 3 to 4 months, so might be your agent is not expecting that?
> 
> Better you contact your agent and ask to check email.


They said, my case is being processed by a case officer..if any outcome, would inform as soon as possible


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

KingMichael said:


> you'll receive invitation TODAY.


Thanks, but it is already 5:00 PM in Sydney. I really doubt if you would process anything now.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> They said, my case is being processed by a case officer..if any outcome, would inform as soon as possible


I could say to be patience till you hear from NSW or your agent. Let the fire burn inside you!

The day will come soon!!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> I could say to be patience till you hear from NSW or your agent. Let the fire burn inside you!
> 
> The day will come soon!!


Ok...thanks


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> They said, my case is being processed by a case officer..if any outcome, would inform as soon as possible


 how did they know that?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

leody said:


> how did they know that?


I don't know.They just emailed me this

your case is being processed by an officer
keep updated you if any outcome:ranger:


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

please let me know if onshore and offshore visa applications makes the difference


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> please let me know if onshore and offshore visa applications makes the difference


You ll get your answer next week


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I received the ACK on 25th July. My ref # is 40**. They said, they are currently processing applications lodged on 05 July which is 31**


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rams0b said:


> Hey guys, I received the ACK on 25th July. My ref # is 40**. They said, they are currently processing applications lodged on 05 July which is 31**


This is slightly outdated now , they have already started processing ACK no 32**


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

TheEndGame said:


> This is slightly outdated now , they have already started processing ACK no 32**


It might be outdated. I received ACK on 25th July. any wild guess when the processing of 40** will start?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

rams0b said:


> It might be outdated. I received ACK on 25th July. any wild guess when the processing of 40** will start?


Next month!! After 15th of August for sure.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Cool. Thanks dude.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear friends,

One of my chat friend is going to Sydney on this year( He got PR) with his wife and two children (Elder one has 6 years and younger one has 4 years). He told that Australlia will give $300 for each child for their development. Is this true? Any other benefit will provide by Australlia for PR holders. Seniors please advice.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> One of my chat friend is going to Sydney on this year( He got PR) with his wife and two children (Elder one has 6 years and younger one has 4 years). He told that Australlia will give $300 for each child for their development. Is this true? Any other benefit will provide by Australlia for PR holders. Seniors please advice.


The only thing i can say that he has to struggle hard to survive!! (It's for offshore people)


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> One of my chat friend is going to Sydney on this year( He got PR) with his wife and two children (Elder one has 6 years and younger one has 4 years). He told that Australlia will give $300 for each child for their development. Is this true? Any other benefit will provide by Australlia for PR holders. Seniors please advice.


This is out of this forum's topic.. but anyway, as a PR he will be eligible for most of the Family Assistance Office benefits which includes the family tax benefit (the one which pays a fortnight amount of money) however it is hard to calculate how much.. it is based on the income of the parents, ages of the kids among other factors.

Check this site for more details:

Family Tax Benefit


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> The only thing i can say that he has to struggle hard to survive!! (It's for offshore people)


This answer is no way related to his question.. You can refrain from answering if u are not sure.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> One of my chat friend is going to Sydney on this year( He got PR) with his wife and two children (Elder one has 6 years and younger one has 4 years). He told that Australlia will give $300 for each child for their development. Is this true? Any other benefit will provide by Australlia for PR holders. Seniors please advice.


No. My bro is in Melbourne and has 2 kids too.. But he/his-kids are not getting anything like this..


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mohkam said:


> This is out of this forum's topic.. but anyway, as a PR he will be eligible for most of the Family Assistance Office benefits which includes the family tax benefit (the one which pays a fortnight amount of money) however it is hard to calculate how much.. it is based on the income of the parents, ages of the kids among other factors.
> 
> Check this site for more details:
> 
> Family Tax Benefit


Ya this is true. You might get exempt but not direct benefits..


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

divyap said:


> Ya this is true. You might get exempt but not direct benefits..


Thanks Divya, would you please ellaburate?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

mohkam said:


> This is out of this forum's topic.. but anyway, as a PR he will be eligible for most of the Family Assistance Office benefits which includes the family tax benefit (the one which pays a fortnight amount of money) however it is hard to calculate how much.. it is based on the income of the parents, ages of the kids among other factors.
> 
> Check this site for more details:
> 
> Family Tax Benefit


Thanks mohkam. Sorry for posted here. I know this is out of this forum topic. Since this is an active thread when compared to others. So just posted here. would you please give the link of thread, which discussing these topics?


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

may i know when will i get ack from ss nsw once i send my docs to sydney

thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> may i know when will i get ack from ss nsw once i send my docs to sydney
> 
> thanks


2 months.. But it's not fixed. It depends on the number of applications that they get and also on the number of applications that they process per day. Their official word is 12 weeks.. 

Cheers, all the best.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

divyap said:


> This answer is no way related to his question.. You can refrain from answering if u are not sure.


Appriciate your knowledge but keep your suggestion and opinions to yourself untill asked!!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

nsaini23 said:


> Appriciate your knowledge but keep your suggestion and opinions to yourself untill asked!!


Hey guys...

Everybody, please take it easy...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Next month!! After 15th of August for sure.


Quite excited having heard this  However, would like to know how you calculated this date


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Appriciate your knowledge but keep your suggestion and opinions to yourself untill asked!!


I always try to keep my suggestions and opinions to myself by looking at your comment i couldn't stop speaking my mind out.

Instead of asking me to keep my suggestions n ops to myself, you better keep your laments to yourself. *Your comment made no sense and helped none.*

Sorry for this tough.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> The only thing i can say that he has to struggle hard to survive!! (It's for offshore people)


Dear nsaini,

What do you mean? I did not understand what you are trying to tell. please make me more clear.


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

Good luck guys.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

divyap said:


> I always try to keep my suggestions and opinions to myself by looking at your comment i couldn't stop speaking my mind out.
> 
> Instead of asking me to keep my suggestions n ops to myself, you better keep your laments to yourself. *Your comment made no sense and helped none.*
> 
> Sorry for this tough.


Dear All,

Its apparent nsaini23's response wasn't appropriate one for that query. But I strongly feel that it can be ignored and go unnoticed. At the same time divyap has been doing a great job in responding to genuine queries appropriately much appreciated for that. 

My opinion is that if someone feels that the responses are not clear or contradicting questioning polity would get clarified in a better way, I can also see negative comments are being posted it is advised to ignore such posts, if at all we respond to it unknowingly we are highlighting it with larger audience. Perhaps asking Moderator to delete the post by sending a PM would help most. Instead dragging it. After all time is precious why do we waste discussing/contradicting irrelevant posts.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

please guys, this forum is only to get information about 190. I replied to the answer which was not even relevant to this. So again keep ypur english and knowledge to ypurself. Take information about 190 rather than trying to win an argument!!!i agree my comment was not relevant to this! If you are educated enough thrn ignore it. And also,you win this argument and you both deserve a candy. I dont have much extra time like you to argu!!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*any approval after 5 july applicants*

hey guys keep updating approvals if of any after 5 july applicant alongwith ack number . 
thanks


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> I muse, offshore applications will be take in to account, once onshore applicants get their yummy cakes......


No it is not true, According to NSW there is no discrimination between onshore and affshore applicants. "* NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There 
is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other 
qualifier.*". here is the link u can fond Faqs document here

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

may i knw when did nsw close last year, just worried whether they may reach their limits on dec, as im still waiting to complete 5 years on october


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> may i knw when did nsw close last year, just worried whether they may reach their limits on dec, as im still waiting to complete 5 years on october


Last year, they closed in April


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

divyap said:


> Last year, they closed in April


so hope it will be fine in dec


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> may i knw when did nsw close last year, just worried whether they may reach their limits on dec, as im still waiting to complete 5 years on october


NSW stopped accepting fresh applications on April 11th 2013 for last year. Considering that it seems you have some time. But make sure by as soon as you complete 5 year you will apply... All the best


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> NSW stopped accepting fresh applications on April 11th 2013 for last year. Considering that it seems you have some time. But make sure by as soon as you complete 5 year you will apply... All the best


is it fine to claim 10 points on 12th month of my 5th year as according to ACS till feb.2013 i have 4.4 years of exp


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> may i know when will i get ack from ss nsw once i send my docs to sydney
> 
> thanks


Nowadays they are acknowledging the next day they receive application


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> is it fine to claim 10 points on 12th month of my 5th year as according to ACS till feb.2013 i have 4.4 years of exp


No never take a chance. DIAC will always go by documentation, if you submit your experience/service letter they consider the date the letter is issued. So get the service letter very next day you complete your five year.


----------



## bennymangan (Jun 20, 2013)

I would like to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I would like to clarify, whether we would show the proof fund? If it so how much I should show minimum for three people.

Thanks and regards,

Bennyu


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

bennymangan said:


> I would like to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I would like to clarify, whether we would show the proof fund? If it so how much I should show minimum for three people.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Bennyu


No proof of fund is required for NSW SS or for 190 subclass visa

cheers


----------



## JasminaCv (Mar 19, 2013)

*Approval*

Yuppiiiii.....

Finally approval...

Programmer Developer, Doc submit 4th of July, Ack, 8th of July, Approval 29th of July

Ref. Num. /316*

OFF Shore

I wish u luck to all of you... And God bless you, this forum help us many times this past month

Now everything is easier...


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Yuppiiiii.....
> 
> Finally approval...
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

congatz buddy....i did not get approval...ack 8 and ref num 316*


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> congatz buddy....i did not get approval...ack 8 and ref num 316*


Me to got invitation from DIAC today .....
My ack no was 327*..
App submitted on 8th July & Ack receive on 10th .


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Me to got invitation from DIAC today .....
> My ack no was 327*..
> App submitted on 8th July & Ack receive on 10th .


Congrats buddy. Best of luck for ur future process


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> me to got invitation from diac today .....
> My ack no was 327*..
> App submitted on 8th july & ack receive on 10th .


offshore?

A bit tensed..............what happened to mine?


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> offshore?
> 
> A bit tensed..............what happened to mine?


Yes ..i am from India
Whats your ack no ?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> yes ..i am from india
> whats your ack no ?


316*


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Yuppiiiii.....
> 
> Finally approval...
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats buddy. Best of luck for ur future process


Congrats Jamie... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> 316*


I think you will get yours today or tomorrow morning at the latest... Are claiming points from work experience?... How complex is your resume?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

mohkam said:


> i think you will get yours today or tomorrow morning at the latest... Are claiming points from work experience?... How complex is your resume?


the submission was done by my agent..yes claiming point form work experience...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

JasminaCv said:


> Yuppiiiii.....
> 
> Finally approval...
> 
> ...


Congrats... and good luck for ur move...


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Any ACK for today? if so, what they said about the date they are currently processing? They usually put the earliest date there... we know now that the latest is the 10th of July


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Looks like it is my time to get worried now - ack 329* - no approval yet!


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

tihor said:


> Looks like it is my time to get worried now - ack 329* - no approval yet!


You shouldn't... at least not before a couple of days... Although they started to process 32** applications but there are many 31** still under process as well


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

*Urgent help required*

Friends,

My friend has applied for 190 for NSW.. he is 5 yrs experience in total.. but ACS has given him for 3 yrs only.. he applied with same 3 yrs experience..now they are considering the experience for 3 yrs and stating that if you need to prove for 5 yrs contact ACS once.. we dont know what to do.. please let us know what can be donee to get out of this problem... 

Thanks very much in advance...


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys 
got approval!! just got the mail..
ref# 329*
ack 10july
approval: 29th
offshore

btw, due the f***ing rules of acs/diac i claimed no points on my job although i have 5yr+ exp in mnc.

thanks guys for all your efforts in these days!! hope you will get good news soon


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


Congrats dude. Best of luck for next steps.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


Congrats buddy. Thats really a good news . My ack no. Is 341* that means hopefully it will open next week.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


Could please fill this spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> My friend has applied for 190 for NSW.. he is 5 yrs experience in total.. but ACS has given him for 3 yrs only.. he applied with same 3 yrs experience..now they are considering the experience for 3 yrs and stating that if you need to prove for 5 yrs contact ACS once.. we dont know what to do.. please let us know what can be donee to get out of this problem...
> 
> Thanks very much in advance...


Hello,
Who is asking your friend to prove for 5 yrs? DIAC or NSW?
BTW, your friend applied with same 3 years as ACS mentioned and 'they'(not sure who?)are considering the experience for 3 yrs, looks like no issues at all
Could please state more clearly the situation?

Thanks!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

What the hell...i did not receive anything...............


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> Who is asking your friend to prove for 5 yrs? DIAC or NSW?
> BTW, your friend applied with same 3 years as ACS mentioned and 'they'(not sure who?)are considering the experience for 3 yrs, looks like no issues at all
> Could please state more clearly the situation?
> ...


NSW is asking to prove for 5 years which will help my friend to get approval for 190.. my friend is actually 5 yrs experienced in total... when he applied for ACS with 5 yrs they provided ACS result with only 3 yrs of experince which will not help my friend to get 190 as he will lack 5 points... now, my friend has applied to NSW with 3 yrs of experience which ACS has given. We thought that NSW will consider total 5 yrs of experience.. but they are considering ACS provided 3 yrs only. Today, my friend mailed NSW CO asking how to prove other 2 yrs expereince.. Then, NSW CO asked my friend to get approved from ACS again.. our problem is do any one faced this issue ? if so please let us know what can be done plss..


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Could please fill this spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c


done


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

haryk said:


> NSW is asking to prove for 5 years which will help my friend to get approval for 190.. my friend is actually 5 yrs experienced in total... when he applied for ACS with 5 yrs they provided ACS result with only 3 yrs of experince which will not help my friend to get 190 as he will lack 5 points... now, my friend has applied to NSW with 3 yrs of experience which ACS has given. We thought that NSW will consider total 5 yrs of experience.. but they are considering ACS provided 3 yrs only. Today, my friend mailed NSW CO asking how to prove other 2 yrs expereince.. Then, NSW CO asked my friend to get approved from ACS again.. our problem is do any one faced this issue ? if so please let us know what can be done plss..


Hello,
Does the result letter that your friend had got had statement like 'The following employment *after XXXX-XX-XX date* as considered skilled and relevant'? And your friend's working experience was reduced because of that? OR ACS directly indicate those 2 years are 'non relevant'?

*If with the former situation*, then your friend actually would be better to have claimed total 5 years at least for a try when he/she was submitting the NSW190, cause ACS had counted those 2 years in ( ddmmyyyy) in the result letter. They just thought your friend got skilled level after those 2 years. But those 2 years actually were required to be considered skilled. If those years were not relevant, how come later he became skilled after those 2 years?


But now the situation is little bit tricky, your friend himself even claimed that he only have 3 years, how could you let NSW think that you should have 5 years experiences??

I think he did something wrong during applying 190...


*If with the latter situation*, then seems no options. Your friend is really lack of experiences.


Get back to ACS seems tough, could have a try, but anyway, there are other options like IELTS..etc


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> Does the result letter that your friend had got had statement like 'The following employment *after XXXX-XX-XX date* as considered skilled and relevant'? And your friend's working experience was reduced because of that? OR ACS directly indicate those 2 years are 'non relevant'?
> 
> *If with the former situation*, then your friend actually would be better to have claimed total 5 years at least for a try when he/she was submitting the NSW190, cause ACS had counted those 2 years in ( ddmmyyyy) in the result letter. They just thought your friend got skilled level after those 2 years. But those 2 years actually were required to be considered skilled. If those years were not relevant, how come later he became skilled after those 2 years?
> ...


Hmm the situation is Later as u mentioned above.. need to see how it goes


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

JasminaCv said:


> Yuppiiiii.....
> 
> Finally approval...
> 
> ...


congratulation happy for u


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


congrats


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> congrats


can any one help me how can v claim points for australian studies coz acs gave letter stating that my masters in computer science which i did in australia is not closely related to my my nominated occupation analyst programmer......i know that both are related to computer science but i scared coz of this acs letter please help

thanks in advance:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

CONGRATS to all who got approval today anyone got ack today pl update so that we come to know what date they are processing


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...



Congrats brother.......


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

In my point test breakdown in my submitted EOI, State/Territory Nomination points is showing :5 
but as my NSW SS is not yet approved, is it ok to show the 5 points in EOI? 
please help me. I am worried.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

lamiyasubhani said:


> In my point test breakdown in my submitted EOI, State/Territory Nomination points is showing :5
> but as my NSW SS is not yet approved, is it ok to show the 5 points in EOI?
> please help me. I am worried.


It is okay in EOI, since you have chosen 190, system add 5 points automatically. And 190 invitation will be issued only after State approval be issued to you. If you also ticked 189, then the 5 pts are not counted.


----------



## jacobpauls (Apr 19, 2013)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


Congo dude all the best in your next step

Jacob


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

*ACK Number is only for 190 or ??*

The ACK number we receive is only for 190 applicants or all applications including 190, 489, 188, 132?


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

hi i got my reference no today in the series of file no 13/40 can pls suggest me the estimated date for my approval


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

i think that is only for 190 and 489 and also u will get the email stating ur visa no coz v got ref no for 190........i may be wrong


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> hi i got my reference no today in the series of file no 13/40 can pls suggest me the estimated date for my approval


May be 4-8 weeks based on the current trend. In last 4 weeks they have received approx. 1200 applications of which they have processed less than 300 applications approximately. This data is from the file numbers on the spreadsheet.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> CONGRATS to all who got approval today anyone got ack today pl update so that we come to know what date they are processing


one of my friend got acknowledgement today, mail says they are processing 08th July applications


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

haryk said:


> NSW is asking to prove for 5 years which will help my friend to get approval for 190.. my friend is actually 5 yrs experienced in total... when he applied for ACS with 5 yrs they provided ACS result with only 3 yrs of experince which will not help my friend to get 190 as he will lack 5 points... now, my friend has applied to NSW with 3 yrs of experience which ACS has given. We thought that NSW will consider total 5 yrs of experience.. but they are considering ACS provided 3 yrs only. Today, my friend mailed NSW CO asking how to prove other 2 yrs expereince.. Then, NSW CO asked my friend to get approved from ACS again.. our problem is do any one faced this issue ? if so please let us know what can be done plss..


Hello haryk,

There should be some sort of communication gap. Unless the experience is over claimed this situation cannot arise. Please get more details from him to suggest how best it can be handled.

I don't see any specific reference to experience on NSW website. As long as below criteria is met he should be good to go.

- be younger than 50 years of age when invited to apply
- nominate an occupation that matches their skills and qualifications and is on NSW's State Migration Plan
- have their skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for -their nominated occupation
- have at least competent English (IELTS 6 in each category)
- score at least 60 on the points test (including 5 points for State nomination)
meet the health and character requirements.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

jacobpauls said:


> Congo dude all the best in your next step
> 
> Jacob


Congrats.


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> Hello haryk,
> 
> There should be some sort of communication gap. Unless the experience is over claimed this situation cannot arise. Please get more details from him to suggest how best it can be handled.
> 
> ...


yes. My friend also has the same issue. He has total 6+ years of experience, but they are not considered it and asking to proove. ACS has mentioned dates with his experience but also mentionied a note that they are considering from so and so date. Eventhough he has computer science background and relevant exp, NSW SS CO has mentioned that he need to proove remainig exp.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> yes. My friend also has the same issue. He has total 6+ years of experience, but they are not considered it and asking to proove. ACS has mentioned dates with his experience but also mentionied a note that they are considering from so and so date. Eventhough he has computer science background and relevant exp, NSW SS CO has mentioned that he need to proove remainig exp.


Really sad, but one good thing is that if you prove here to nsw co itself, then it's an easy ride to grant via DIAC.. 
But, 
Need to prove means? Are they expecting you to go for ACS review or appeal?


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, NSW CO asking to contact ACS. They are mentioned as:
"
liaise directly with ACS and provide the information so that they could re-visit your assessment. We are guided by ACS's decision relating to skilled employment as we are not experts in determining this matter".


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

srinu_srn said:


> Yes, NSW CO asking to contact ACS. They are mentioned as:
> "
> liaise directly with ACS and provide the information so that they could re-visit your assessment. We are guided by ACS's decision relating to skilled employment as we are not experts in determining this matter".


Hi,
I think you were aware of everything, but still you made a mistake. You should not have applied for NSW SS without 55 points, keeping the experience awarded to you by ACS, which is the only authority in Australia to assess the profiles like ours.

I don't think so that ACS would consider your case special and award you the whole exp as skilled.

So better to consult the migration expert...instead of making the situation worse.

Sorry for tough words....but that's the truth


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> Yes, NSW CO asking to contact ACS. They are mentioned as:
> "
> liaise directly with ACS and provide the information so that they could re-visit your assessment. We are guided by ACS's decision relating to skilled employment as we are not experts in determining this matter".


Try to score 8 in IELTS and keep the application with NSW to avoid loss of fees.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jamie_jam said:


> Me to got invitation from DIAC today .....
> My ack no was 327*..
> App submitted on 8th July & Ack receive on 10th .


Congrats!!! jamie_jam


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

tihor said:


> Looks like it is my time to get worried now - ack 329* - no approval yet!


You are almost there.... Keep :ranger:


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rahu said:


> guys
> got approval!! just got the mail..
> ref# 329*
> ack 10july
> ...


Congrats Rahu


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

Got good news today (that should've been yesterday). My agent just informed me that I got an invitation yesterday.
Good luck guys


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> Got good news today (that should've been yesterday). My agent just informed me that I got an invitation yesterday.
> Good luck guys


Congrats n best of luck for the future process. Hey can u share ur ack date n ack number


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

I don't where I could find the ack number, but the ack date was 11/4/13 and it got approved on 03/07/2013. Best of luck


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

viperfx07 said:


> I don't where I could find the ack number, but the ack date was 11/4/13 and it got approved on 03/07/2013. Best of luck


Hi there,

I got a bit confused that why after receiving NSW invitation on 03/07/2013 you submitted the EOI again and got invitation the second time?

Could you please clarify.

Thanks!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I got a bit confused that why after receiving NSW invitation on 03/07/2013 you submitted the EOI again and got invitation the second time?
> 
> ...


I think the date should be 30 jul2013 not 03 jul2013. should be typo ..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

today also nothing..........


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

My agent didn't submit the EOI and the SS app at the same time, which they should've done. 
I just knew after I read the forum that you can actually do it 

Hope it's clear now


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody got the status for the ack that starts with 33**?


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

get invited...............


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> get invited...............


Congrats bro, hopefully rest 32** coming soon


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> get invited...............


Congrats pl mention your file number


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

leody said:


> Congrats bro, hopefully rest 329* coming soon


Yes, they started to process 32**. So it will be soon


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Congrats pl mention your file number


Ack no: 316*
Date: 8/7/13


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sajeesh salim said:


> Ack no: 316*
> Date: 8/7/13


Congratulations Sajeesh!!

I hope nobody will not mind the below.

I don't know why people hide the exact ack number. Is there could be a real threat, could anyone of you shed a bit light on it please?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Sajeesh!!
> 
> I hope nobody will not mind the below.
> 
> I don't know why people hide the exact ack number. Is there could be a real threat, could anyone of you shed a bit light on it please?


I think someone has started and other's are following it just like that. Personally i dont see any threat.


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

I have just got invitation from skill select. But I have not received letter NSW SS yet. My ref was 334*. Got ack on 10/07. Thanks


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

oz_prrules said:


> I have just got invitation from skill select. But I have not received letter NSW SS yet. My ref was 334*. Got ack on 10/07. Thanks


Congrats..... i m hoping my friend with ack no 333* should get approval today or tomorrow then.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> I think someone has started and other's are following it just like that. Personally i dont see any threat.


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Mahendra,

Did you get your NSW SS approved yet? I heard my friend applied on 6th July got more than a week ago?

Good luck


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi I have received invitation from DIAC only. I was just wondering if i will get a letter from NSW SS team as well..!!! any input..??


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

urn said:


> Hi Mahendra,
> 
> Did you get your NSW SS approved yet? I heard my friend applied on 6th July got more than a week ago?
> 
> Good luck


Hello Urn,

Not yet. Actually my ack no is very close to 3700 so I believe that I have to wait for a week at least....


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

oz_prrules said:


> Hi I have received invitation from DIAC only. I was just wondering if i will get a letter from NSW SS team as well..!!! any input..??


Applicant receives invitation from DIAC only in case if applicant is scoring at least 60 points...So that means your application got approved and EOI got approved too...


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Sajeesh!!
> 
> I hope nobody will not mind the below.
> 
> I don't know why people hide the exact ack number. Is there could be a real threat, could anyone of you shed a bit light on it please?


For some cases it might be not appropriate to share due to Obvious reasons. Few cases may reveal identity, for example my screen name is not my real name. And my friends might not be aware who I am. But they may have my reference number and possibly one of them would be browsing this portal. If they come to know I am discussing in this forum, they might feel insecure that I am disclosing their information too. Isn't it practical. 

Also there are all possibilities that one can quote others details to compare with while communicating with NSW. That is not advisable. 

These are only few, though there are many other reasons.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> get invited...............


congrats bro.. patience paid off :clap2:


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Applicant receives invitation from DIAC only in case if applicant is scoring at least 60 points...So that means your application got approved and EOI got approved too...


I score 60 including 5 points from NSW SS. I did not add this 5 points when i filled out EOI.. It's added automatically when i chose 190 sub class and select NSW my prefer destination.


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Hi guys , can some one advice me on the no of seats for nws ss ? I got my ielts date on 7 Sep . Will I able to get a chance to apply nws ss after my ielts result out ? Or at the time the nws quota will be over ? Any advice ?


----------



## SAM_007 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
My Application received by NSW (Nomination for 190 visa) @ 23/07/2013
And my acknowledge ref. # starts with 13/ 39**

Can anyone give me the idea, by when I expect the NSW SS??


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

SAM_007 said:


> Hi,
> My Application received by NSW (Nomination for 190 visa) @ 23/07/2013
> And my acknowledge ref. # starts with 13/ 39**
> 
> Can anyone give me the idea, by when I expect the NSW SS??



As per their official declaration it will take maximum 12 weeks.

But this year they are processing very fast, so I think by next month.


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

got an email from NSW SS team as well...


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have just posted all my documents for NSW 190 visa yesterday evening..
Anyone who posted recently..how many days to get the acknowledgement any idea.

Regards
Meher


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

oz_prrules said:


> got an email from NSW SS team as well...


 Congratulations!!


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

wish said:


> Hi guys , can some one advice me on the no of seats for nws ss ? I got my ielts date on 7 Sep . Will I able to get a chance to apply nws ss after my ielts result out ? Or at the time the nws quota will be over ? Any advice ?



There has no official declaration about NSW quota.

As per statistical data of NSW applicants,I believe that you will have opportunity at that time.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

oz_prrules said:


> got an email from NSW SS team as well...


congrats. what was ur ref #


----------



## oz_prrules (Jul 15, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats. what was ur ref #


Mine refer was 334*


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to update my status. I have received invitation and NSW SS today. My ack date: 10th July. My ref 332*


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

I got the ack mail.. My ref number is : 13/41**.. This is for application received on 26/07/2013

They are currently processing applications lodged on 08 July 2013.


----------



## adc14 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got mine too!!!

Ref#13/3356
Ack : 7/10/2013
Offshore


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

adc14 said:


> Got mine too!!!
> 
> Ref#13/3356
> Ack : 7/10/2013
> Offshore


Congratulations adc!!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

hmm.. it looks like NSW left me behind - ack 329* :-(


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

tihor said:


> hmm.. it looks like NSW left me behind - ack 329* :-(


u r not alone, expecting 329* come out this week


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

leody said:


> u r not alone, expecting 329* come out this week


Yeah. 

Is it fair to assume that if they haven't approved 329* and they already started approving 33*, does it mean that they are still working on those cases 329* cases because they are more complex (more work experience, more documents to verify etc)? or is it that they made decision to throw us out (rejected?) 

How long does one need to wait for outcome in this scenario? Their official timeline says 12 weeks but I see that applications are getting approved in 3 to 4 weeks max. 

Just speculating thats all. Any comments welcome.


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

:tongue1:


tihor said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Is it fair to assume that if they haven't approved 329* and they already started approving 33*, does it mean that they are still working on those cases 329* cases because they are more complex (more work experience, more documents to verify etc)? or is it that they made decision to throw us out (rejected?)
> 
> ...


I guess, your officer is a bit slow. Mine was too..I got invitation, after 32** applicants were recieved..


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> :tongue1:
> 
> I guess, your officer is a bit slow. Mine was too..I got invitation, after 32** applicants were recieved..


 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Based on today's approvals.. is it safe to say that I will be getting my approval somewhere in mid august?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

I Also approval an hour back... Ack date is 10Jul file number 333*

Moving to next step !!


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

SS28 said:


> I Also approval an hour back... Ack date is 10Jul file number 333*
> 
> Moving to next step !!


Congrats dude!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

SS28 said:


> I Also approval an hour back... Ack date is 10Jul file number 333*
> 
> Moving to next step !!


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Based on today's approvals.. is it safe to say that I will be getting my approval somewhere in mid august?


whats ur ack date?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

NSW ACK 25-Jul-2013


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

SS28 said:


> I Also approval an hour back... Ack date is 10Jul file number 333*
> 
> Moving to next step !!


out of excitement i forgot to add the word "GOT" in above sentence..


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

guys could you please post the whole body of the approval mail??

thanks


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 24/07/2013. Please note the following important information:
•	We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the time frame can fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received. 
•	We are currently processing applications *lodged on 05 July 2013*.
•	Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application. 
•	If you are requested to provide additional documentation in relation to your application, please ensure that you respond as quickly as possible. This will assist quick processing of your application.
•	You will be notified of the outcome of your application by email as soon as your application has been assessed and can be finalised.


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 24/07/2013. Please note the following important information:
> •	We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the time frame can fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received.
> •	We are currently processing applications *lodged on 05 July 2013*.
> •	Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application.
> ...


opps! this is the ACK mail. 

anyways, guys pls post your APPROVAL mail body.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

meher said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just posted all my documents for NSW 190 visa yesterday evening..
> Anyone who posted recently..how many days to get the acknowledgement any idea.
> ...


the next work day if not within two days...we got on third day 

cheers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> the next work day if not within two days...we got on third day
> 
> cheers


I have posted docs to NSW SS on 20th July and I got the delivery confirmation on 29th July i.e. docs were received by NSW SS dept on 29th July. I am waiting for ACK now...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> get invited...............


cograts
:clap2:


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

hi congrats to all for ur invitation and all d best for ppl waiting for approval like me


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I have posted docs to NSW SS on 20th July and I got the delivery confirmation on 29th July i.e. docs were received by NSW SS dept on 29th July. I am waiting for ACK now...


probably tomorow


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

I got approval today (30 Jul 2013). ACk Number 335* . ACK Date: 11 July 2013


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

jithus said:


> I got approval today (30 Jul 2013). ACk Number 335* . ACK Date: 11 July 2013


Hi Congrats !!


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

jithus said:


> I got approval today (30 Jul 2013). ACk Number 335* . ACK Date: 11 July 2013


Congratch.. When did you actually send document to them? Which is your code? I couldn't find you in the sheet.

I got Ack today with number 42**. they mentioned 12 weeks but it looks they are processing pretty fast..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jithus said:


> I got approval today (30 Jul 2013). ACk Number 335* . ACK Date: 11 July 2013


Congrats....


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

SS28 said:


> I Also approval an hour back... Ack date is 10Jul file number 333*
> 
> Moving to next step !!


hey Ss32 (now) congrats...


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

jithus said:


> I got approval today (30 Jul 2013). ACk Number 335* . ACK Date: 11 July 2013


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

aryal said:


> Congratch.. When did you actually send document to them? Which is your code? I couldn't find you in the sheet.
> 
> I got Ack today with number 42**. they mentioned 12 weeks but it looks they are processing pretty fast..


I send application from India on July 3rd Reached NSW on 10 July


----------



## ksjinl20 (Jul 30, 2013)

I got an invitation letter yesterday. 

application sent 08th july
ack received 10th july
ref no 332*
job code 221111

So far my friend who applied SS in Brisbane, all invited( all IT guys, but I am an accountant). Don't worry guys you'll get invited sooner or later.

I have got a great number of information here, thank you all

gooooooooood luck


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

last invitation number 3356 according to this forum


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

adc14 said:


> Got mine too!!!
> 
> Ref#13/3356
> Ack : 7/10/2013
> Offshore


Congrats ack 3356. Mine is 341*. I'm eagerly waiting. Only 60 files in between your approval to my application. Fingers crossed.


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

Got invitation right now  my ref no was 337*, ack on 11th July.
Goog luck to everyone!!!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack*

guys pl update if any approval or anyone received ack today


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

solarik said:


> Hi
> 
> Got invitation right now  my ref no was 337*, ack on 11th July.
> Goog luck to everyone!!!


Congratulations and thanx for sharing info. Now maximum 40 applications left


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

solarik said:


> Hi
> 
> Got invitation right now  my ref no was 337*, ack on 11th July.
> Goog luck to everyone!!!


Congrats. Next would be mine I also got ack on 11 July n ack 337?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

solarik said:


> Hi
> 
> Got invitation right now  my ref no was 337*, ack on 11th July.
> Goog luck to everyone!!!


Have u got approval from nsw n diac invitation also? Can u plz share


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Have u got approval from nsw n diac invitation also? Can u plz share


I got only invitation from skillselect. Still no letter from NSW


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have applied earlier this week and curious about how NSW SS works. Do we get EOI invitation as soon as NSW finalizes the application or need to wait until the EOI round either first or third month? 

For example, If NSW finalizes the application today, should get EOI invitations withing this week or need to wait till Upcoming Monday invitation?

Also, a separate EOI was submitted with NSW SS, so is my EOI is already in the Pool? Can I get invited before NSW SS result? 

If someone shares clear info on this would highly appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Last week i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D.

And I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "*NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT*" :/

I searched internet and find interesting that other also submitted similar DD like mine in past.

Can anyone please confirm if they also facing/faced similar issue?


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Last week i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D.
> 
> And I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "*NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT*" :/
> 
> ...


They were receiving DD in favor of "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" for applications before April 2013. 
This year when they issued notice for NSW application from July 01, 2013 they changed the DD payable to "NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT"
The application which are being considered After July 01 2013, the DD should be in favor of "NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT"


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Last week i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D.
> 
> And I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "*NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT*" :/
> 
> ...


Hi even I have sent the same dd bt till now there is no outcome of my file anyways to give u clear picture I have already sent the mail to nsw regarding DD query ie drawn on whose name I have got confirmation from nsw that they accept both the names. I have a mail which I got from them stating that they accept both the name DD's


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems today only one guy got the approval


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

srinu_srn said:


> Yes, NSW CO asking to contact ACS. They are mentioned as:
> "
> liaise directly with ACS and provide the information so that they could re-visit your assessment. We are guided by ACS's decision relating to skilled employment as we are not experts in determining this matter".


Hi srinu_srn,

Is your friend's result like "The following employment after xxxxx is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313......." ?

Thanks


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Seems today only one guy got the approval


Guys, those who with ref no close to 33xx-34xx please check your SkillSelect to see whether the status have been changed to invited.

It seems that in some cases they send approval directly through SkillSelect, not through the e-mail notification.

Good luck guys!:clap2:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

hey guys do check and update status whether they have got approval or not today as there is only one approval till now today


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

Got letter from NSW also

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:

Systems Administrator 
262113

This email is your formal notification of nomination by NSW under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. *We advise that you print and save a copy for your records.

The grant of a visa by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship is subject to their assessment of your application.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

solarik said:


> Got letter from NSW also


Congratulations Solarik!! Its been a wonderful day for you...


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

urn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied earlier this week and curious about how NSW SS works. Do we get EOI invitation as soon as NSW finalizes the application or need to wait until the EOI round either first or third month?
> 
> ...



Hi there, 

Most of the cases you will receive an approval letter from NSW stating you've been invited and shortly after this (usually within 24 hours) you can see your EOI status has been changed to invited. 

190 doesn't follow the 189 invitation round, e.g., you can be invited at any time, not twice a month.

Cheers!:clap2:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

solarik said:


> Got letter from NSW also
> 
> I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:
> 
> ...


congrats. . what is your ref #? n ack date. . thanks


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations Solarik!! Its been a wonderful day for you...


Thanks! It's true!


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats. . what is your ref #? n ack date. . thanks


Thanks! My ref no 337, ack date 11 July


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

One question to all who had got approval this month,

Have you guys claimed your whole experience or just experience after ACS stated, your experience is skilled after XYZ date?

Another doubt, is there any chance in visa rejection even if you have NSW SS?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

praveenreddy said:


> Seems today only one guy got the approval


Correction.... seems only one user of this forum got approval today....there will be many more... who are not here...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi even I have sent the same dd bt till now there is no outcome of my file anyways to give u clear picture I have already sent the mail to nsw regarding DD query ie drawn on whose name I have got confirmation from nsw that they accept both the names. I have a mail which I got from them stating that they accept both the name DD's


Thanks for update.

I am confused why they returned mine DD then? Does that mean, mine agent sent application in July, 2013 instead of February, 2013?

In which month you had sent you application DD ?

One more question, my application will be consider in 2012-13 or 2013-14 ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Correction.... seems only one user of this forum got approval today....there will be many more... who are not here...


You can check the updates here --> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> One question to all who had got approval this month,
> 
> Have you guys claimed your whole experience or just experience after ACS stated, your experience is skilled after XYZ date?
> 
> Another doubt, is there any chance in visa rejection even if you have NSW SS?


you can refer to page 509, I think it is obvious that NSW will not accept your full working experience claim.


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> One question to all who had got approval this month,
> 
> Have you guys claimed your whole experience or just experience after ACS stated, your experience is skilled after XYZ date?
> 
> Another doubt, is there any chance in visa rejection even if you have NSW SS?



1. Only 'Skilled Level' work experience will be considered by NSW. It's been said by a case officer. You can check those previous posts.

2. Of course yes, getting invitation does not mean you are guaranteed to get the visa. You still need to prove everything to the DIAC.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

nettree said:


> you can refer to page 509, I think it is obvious that NSW will not accept your full working experience claim.


hi, may I know which doc you r referring too. It would be helpful if u cab share link


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

mike alic said:


> hi, may I know which doc you r referring too. It would be helpful if u cab share link


I'm asking the author of that message for confirm too.... For now, it seems that we have no choice but accept this new policy from bad ACS..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

nettree said:


> I'm asking the author of that message for confirm too.... For now, it seems that we have no choice but accept this new policy from bad ACS..


oh ok..

correct. yesterday morning I also spoke to DIAC. and we can't claim the points for the period which is not identified as qualified.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

mike alic said:


> oh ok..
> 
> correct. yesterday morning I also spoke to DIAC. and we can't claim the points for the period which is not identified as qualified.


Hello Mike,
As per the past experiences, DIAC might overrule ACS assessment result since DIAC and ACS has completely different assessment rules on 'skilled working experience'.

*DIAC *who is the one to decide and issue your visa has listed the assessment rule on their website: Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) . http://www.immi.gov.au/asri/
For example, if you search 261313 - Soft Eng., you will find the rules like below:



> Skill level-This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


This means DIAC might count the working experience started right after your bachelor degree or higher qualification

*ACS*, however, has their own rules published as well for determing your 'skilled employment-working experience'. You had already got the result as from ACS result letter.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/...f-Criteria.pdf

Here we have one open question: 
Whether DIAC still insist their assessment rules as the way they did in the past or they will follow ACS as you described? Or there might be CO-dependency, different COs might have different opinions on different cases. 

If searching from the past, ppl asking DIAC or calling DIAC might get different answers from them. It is still hard to confirm the point.

But indeed, the best and safest way is to follow ACS result letter, by doing this, both DIAC and ACS rules are followed. Otherwise, people could take the risk of losing money and time.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

mike alic said:


> oh ok..
> 
> correct. yesterday morning I also spoke to DIAC. and we can't claim the points for the period which is not identified as qualified.



See its not abt qulified, ACS accpets all my experience only thing they say, u will be skilled after this date.. 
Qualified /Relevant / Skilled are different terms.

I am qualified and my experience are relevant to my job code. but i will be skilled only after 4 yrs of exp because EEE engineering.


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

Guys, finally got invite from SkillSelect. Yet to get email from NSW directly though.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, finally got invite from SkillSelect. Yet to get email from NSW directly though.


Congrats!
NSW mail always one step behind :clap2:


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

tihor said:


> Guys, finally got invite from SkillSelect. Yet to get email from NSW directly though.


finally me too, congrats Tihor, skilllSelect letter came before NSW.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

leody said:


> finally me too, congrats Tihor, skilllSelect letter came before NSW.


pl mention ur ack no .


----------



## leody (Jul 10, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> pl mention ur ack no .


both Tihor and me 329*, mentioned in earlier post


----------



## tihor (May 2, 2013)

leody said:


> both Tihor and me 329*, mentioned in earlier post


Congrats Leody! 

Got NSW approval email too now


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> See its not abt qulified, ACS accpets all my experience only thing they say, u will be skilled after this date..
> Qualified /Relevant / Skilled are different terms.
> 
> I am qualified and my experience are relevant to my job code. but i will be skilled only after 4 yrs of exp because EEE engineering.



Yup you are right. We have used this term very loosely. Better term is only "Skilled", and once skilled we can claim the points.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello Mike,
> As per the past experiences, DIAC might overrule ACS assessment result since DIAC and ACS has completely different assessment rules on 'skilled working experience'.
> 
> *DIAC *who is the one to decide and issue your visa has listed the assessment rule on their website: Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) . Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
> ...


Yes you are correct. there are many thoughts and many replies. I also get same information from many sources. But once $$ & time involved, better play safer. and that would be go with ACS letter.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Got Ack today for 29th July, Our Ref: 13/41**

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the
Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 29/07/2013. Please note
the following important information:

We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks.
Please note that this is only an estimate as the time frame can
fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received.

We are currently processing applications lodged on 09 July 2013.


----------



## jennifer_hn (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going to apply NSW SS in this week, but which address I should post my documents because I see two addresses in NSW website. Please help me clarify this. Thanks in advance.

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

or

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

jennifer_hn said:


> I'm going to apply NSW SS in this week, but which address I should post my documents because I see two addresses in NSW website. Please help me clarify this. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Street address:
> Level 47, MLC Centre
> ...



Send to Street Address!

Good luck!


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

its good if everyone can update the signature... so that no need to ask ACK or confirmation or experience again n again


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi everyone 

Do anyone who is 3400 line receive ss approved. according to trends they should have received....


----------



## jennifer_hn (Jul 30, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Send to Street Address!
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you for your quick reply. Do I need to certify the IELTS result and skill assessment result or just print them out and send together the certified documents submmited to ASC?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jennifer_hn said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Do I need to certify the IELTS result and skill assessment result or just print them out and send together the certified documents submmited to ASC?


Its always better and safe to get it certified or attested.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

It seems that the current trade to get the NSW SS invite after acknowledgement is within 3 weeks.
Has anyone looked at the report of 15th July. Already 972/4800 filled up. This time its seems that many people are applying it under Software category. I have also read one article that Software and some other categories are on border line to be included or excluded in SOL.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats all


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

no update ... who receives approval from NSW ? any one from 13/34## receive approved today?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

umashanker said:


> no update ... Who receives approval from nsw ? Any one from 13/34## receive approved today?


very true guys any approval for ack no. 34'' series


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Approvals are not series dependent. They are reviewed, each on their own merit so even though its good assumption to ask if any one has got approval for 13/34** series it might not be the case. 
All approvals are assessed on first come first serve basis but approvals are given only on validity of docs/ case. So just wait...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Approvals are not series dependent. They are reviewed, each on their own merit so even though its good assumption to ask if any one has got approval for 13/34** series it might not be the case.
> All approvals are assessed on first come first serve basis but approvals are given only on validity of docs/ case. So just wait...


trend shows 3396 have got approved yesterday and hoping for 34 series today....


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Thanks for update.
> 
> I am confused why they returned mine DD then? Does that mean, mine agent sent application in July, 2013 instead of February, 2013?
> 
> ...


hi,

i have applied in the month of july-13 only n i have sent the dd same as u sent but small diff is that insted of & it is AND . this is only my view coz when i have shooted the mail to nsw regarding the DD query i have got the reply that they ill accept both.

If ur DD is returned it is clear that ur application is on hold n definetely u will fall in 2013-14.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

tihor said:


> Congrats Leody!
> 
> Got NSW approval email too now


Hi Tihor, 

I need your help on the NSW SS process under 190.

I have 55 points with 261313 software Engineer category and have 6 in each band of IELTS. 

I am yet to submit the EOI with 55 points for NSW SS. 

After submitting the EOI what is the next step and what do i need to do?

Please let me know the process or share me any links. 

Regards, 
Tan2Aus


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Yes you are correct. there are many thoughts and many replies. I also get same information from many sources. But once $$ & time involved, better play safer. and that would be go with ACS letter.


Hi Mike Alic, 

My ACS assessment ( 261313) applied in Dec 12 and got the result in March 13 and it was positive. They considered all of my 4 years 6 months experience ( till Dec 12) as relevant. 

During my assessment there were no rules about reducing the work experience that are there now. 

I just crossed experience of 5 years in total and continuing in the same job.

Is my ACS result is still valid and i can claim 5 years of experience from DIAC ? 

I am planning to file EOI with 55 points for NSW SS under 190.

Please suggest. 

Thanks, 
Tan2Aus


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi Mike Alic,
> 
> My ACS assessment ( 261313) applied in Dec 12 and got the result in March 13 and it was positive. They considered all of my 4 years 6 months experience ( till Dec 12) as relevant.
> 
> ...


According to my knowledge you assessment is valid for 2 years, you will just need to submit reference or employment letter that you have continued the same job. I would say you should have submitted this on 1st July itself. Don't wait anymore now...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi Mike Alic,
> 
> My ACS assessment ( 261313) applied in Dec 12 and got the result in March 13 and it was positive. They considered all of my 4 years 6 months experience ( till Dec 12) as relevant.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Actually I never thought of this scenario, and never try to find out possible outcome of your case, as most of us have received ACS outcome recently. you might want to refer below link.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...skilled-employement-point-15.html#post1246001

I would advise you to check with ACS n just complete your homework before applying for visa application. because it involves lot of time, $$$$ n efforts. 

if I come across anything, I will keep you posted. .

thanks


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Any body got NSW SS approval today ??? If yes, please update forum with ack no.

Also any idea from Ack mail that currently which date's application they are processing ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Any approval with ack no . 34** today pl update asap


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Any approval with ack no . 34** today pl update asap


I think no my ack number is 3412


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

It seems ystady and today there are not big number of approval's. Iam eagerly waiting as my ack is 337*. Hope at least today I will get. 

Best of luck for all who r waiting. 

Unnat according our form member who got ack ystady he got the info that they are currently processing 9th July applications


----------



## lamiyasubhani (Jul 10, 2013)

One of my friend got NSW approval & nomination yesterday (31.Jul.2013). His ack no was: 32** offshore applicant.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

no approvals for today guys update if any one gets


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

It seems that since yesterday the processing has been slowing down due to increasing volume of applications after 10th July.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just receieved a letter stating that i havent circled the points in the self assessment form. I scanned nd emailed them after 20 minutes . Fingers crossed my ack no is 341* onshore


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> I just receieved a letter stating that i havent circled the points in the self assessment form. I scanned nd emailed them after 20 minutes . Fingers crossed my ack no is 341* onshore


Don't worry mate, you'll get approval soon.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Don't worry mate, you'll get approval soon.


Hope so


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hope so


we pray u get approval so that hamara number b aye jaldi


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> we pray u get approval so that hamara number b aye jaldi


You will get easily. But i'm sure my occupation is under risk. " majboori hai warna sydney koun jana chahta hai. It's really expensive.  nd i dont know anyone over there. ( this msg is out of topic, pls ignore if someone has problem)


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

why there is no update after 3392 series...its already 48 hours, no any new upgrade after 3393 series?????????????


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> You will get easily. But i'm sure my occupation is under risk. " majboori hai warna sydney koun jana chahta hai. It's really expensive.  nd i dont know anyone over there. ( this msg is out of topic, pls ignore if someone has problem)


which occupation u applied for


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack today*

any updates for approval or acknowledgement today if any on shore or offshore pl update


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> which occupation u applied for


Developer programmer. I have already checked your occupation on google spreadsheet


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

*Submitted by EOI and dispatched the documents to NSW*

Submitted by EOI and dispatched the documents to NSW and waiting for the ACK... folks could you please tell me when can i expect my approval from NSW....


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

lamiyasubhani said:


> One of my friend got NSW approval & nomination yesterday (31.Jul.2013). His ack no was: 32** offshore applicant.


Your friend is luck i applied in Feb, 2013 still waiting for Invitation and i am not the only one who is waiting :/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0 [Please check Red marked entries]


----------



## TomIN (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you please help anybody i am not able to post in any thread.


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

dear all

am i reading it correct in the spreadsheet that after receiving the documents most of you are getting the approval in a month's time !!!!

regards and Good luck


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> dear all
> 
> am i reading it correct in the spreadsheet that after receiving the documents most of you are getting the approval in a month's time !!!!
> 
> regards and Good luck


No that not the case i filled my application back in feb, 2013 and still waiting for invitation.

But those who filed in latest invitation round after 1 July getting invitation with in month.


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

About2013 said:


> No that not the case i filled my application back in feb, 2013 and still waiting for invitation.
> 
> But those who filed in latest invitation round after 1 July getting invitation with in month.


Hi there

Have you tried to contact with the NSW 190 office? This is quite unusual.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Have you tried to contact with the NSW 190 office? This is quite unusual.


Yes i did and i was informed that my DD ("INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW") which i had submitted in Feb, 2013 along with my application is not valid anymore and need to send them new one payable at "NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT" :/


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Your friend is luck i applied in Feb, 2013 still waiting for Invitation and i am not the only one who is waiting :/
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0 [Please check Red marked entries]


Omg , you scared me


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*any approval or ack today*

huys pl update if any approval or ack today


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Why there is no news about any approval from past 2 days?


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey guys got an invitation  ack no 3411 . If anyone got invitation and dont know anyone in sydney please email me bcoz we are on same boat cheers guys!!!


----------



## Jklm (Aug 2, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> huys pl update if any approval or ack today


Hi got the approval email and invitation from skillselect in the morning my ack date was 11 july file no 13/34..Offshore applicant...


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey saini, me too will be new in sydney, but jus waiting for approval, my ACK date is 23 rd.


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

I believe since there could be a significant amount of applicants who have rushed to submit uncompleted applications (missing certain documents, IELTS, Work references, etc ) in order to secure their places, they will be requested to provide additional documents and it will take time.

So that's why the whole process will be delayed and this is unfair for the rest applicants who followed the rules and submitted complete applications.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

allen911 said:


> I believe since there could be a significant amount of applicants who have rushed to submit uncompleted applications (missing certain documents, IELTS, Work references, etc ) in order to secure their places, they will be requested to provide additional documents and it will take time.
> 
> So that's why the whole process will be delayed and this is unfair for the rest applicants who followed the rules and submitted complete applications.


Hi Allen, You might be right upto some extent, but I had a look on the spreadsheet related to NSW SS few days ago and remember that, few guys got SS invitation prior to the applicants whose ack no was lesser.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hey guys got an invitation  ack no 3411 . If anyone got invitation and dont know anyone in sydney please email me bcoz we are on same boat cheers guys!!!


congrats dear , we have also applied for nsw and we dont knw anybody there and we are frm chd .


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Hey saini, me too will be new in sydney, but jus waiting for approval, my ACK date is 23 rd.


Inbox me or email me. [email protected]


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats dear , we have also applied for nsw and we dont knw anybody there and we are frm chd .


Even i dont know anyone. Email me [email protected]


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Hey guys got an invitation  ack no 3411 . If anyone got invitation and dont know anyone in sydney please email me bcoz we are on same boat cheers guys!!!


Congrats.....:clap2:


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jklm said:


> Hi got the approval email and invitation from skillselect in the morning my ack date was 11 july file no 13/34..Offshore applicant...


Congrats.......:clap2:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this thread. I applied for NSW SS yesterday (01/08). Do they send an acknowledgement of State sponsorship application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanx guys!!! Feeling relaxed


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I applied for NSW SS yesterday (01/08). Do they send an acknowledgement of State sponsorship application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes they will sent u ack once they wll receive doc nw wait atleast for 7 days


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

baba18 said:


> Congrats.......:clap2:


baba18 r u frm chd


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> yes they will sent u ack once they wll receive doc nw wait atleast for 7 days


Thanks a lot..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Even i dont know anyone. Email me [email protected]



Applied for NSW under 190, planning to move to Sydney in December/Jan. Add me to your mailing list Rohan(at)usa.com :ranger:


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys from India, can any tell me if I apply for PCC on line by when usually I will get the appointment, is it in one day or more days..


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

I have applied for SS - 190 ,but in my EOI I selected 189, 190, RSMS and ENS. 
IS it ok to select multiple subclasses when applying for 190 or should I change my EOI to just 190? Pls advice


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Friends,

My ACK no is: 33XX and the received the below reply from them. Any idea on this?

===================
Dear Sir/Madam

I refer to your recent Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) NSW Nomination application.

Please note that your application is under consideration. In the meantime, we are liaising with ACS to clarify issues that would help our decision process relating to skilled employment.

We appreciate your patience. We will contact you as soon as we have the information we need. 

==============


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My ACK no is: 33XX and the received the below reply from them. Any idea on this?
> 
> ...


Can you share your ACS results? and how many years you have claimed? I believe it would be good for everyone before comment.


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My ACK no is: 33XX and the received the below reply from them. Any idea on this?
> 
> ...


Same as upstairs, could you please share your result letter?


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

nettree said:


> Same as upstairs, could you please share your result letter?


Hi,

I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:

=======================

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco completed May 2012 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Diploma with a major in computing
Your Bachelor of Engineering in XXX completed XXXX
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per week:

Dates: 06/06 - 07/08 (2yrs 1mths)


Dates: 07/08 - 05/09 (0yrs 10mths)

Dates: 11/09 - 05/10 (0yrs 6mths)

Dates: 09/10 - 12/12 (2yrs 3mths) - My current company

========================


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...


I think NSW might send this mail to all applicants even including those with 'OLD-Format' ACS result letter. Once NSW clarified from ACS what exactly 'skilled employment' means, then they will start their work.


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing , your format is old one, good luck for you


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...



How many years you've claimed in your application?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...



If NSW follows new rules then your total experience would be considered around 4 Years, that means you can claim just 5 mpoints of work experience. Which is very bad :-(. But I guess NSW might accept the OLD ACS letter.. Let's wait n' watch!


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

nettree said:


> Thank you for sharing , your format is old one, good luck for you


Hi,

Is the ols ACS result have any issue with the current policy?


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the ols ACS result have any issue with the current policy?


I claimed for 10 points with min as 5 years exp..


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...


Ok, i would say there might be another possible reason. NSW read the new ACS format very well, cause there is clearly one 'deemed date' mentioned there, so NSW CO could identify the 'skill employment' easily. They just count work experience points as per ACS new format mentioned date. This indeed make NSW CO's life much easier.

Then one day, they somehow found one guy who submitted 'OLD Format' ACS result letter, this obviously caused trouble to them. As the letter could not help them to understand the 'skill employment' clearly and easily. There is no date mentioned on the letter. So they have to check back with ACS as how to treat 'OLD format' result letter. Guess ACS will share that 'summary of criteria' pdf document to NSW, said please follow this to treat the 'OLD format' result letter.

Thus NSW might learn how ACS new rule works or the worst thing might be that NSW ask applicants to get 'OLD format' re-assessed to new format...ok, i think the latter might wont happen...


----------



## ravicy (Apr 28, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Ok, i would say there might be another possible reason. NSW read the new ACS format very well, cause there is clearly one 'deemed date' mentioned there, so NSW CO could identify the 'skill employment' easily. They just count work experience points as per ACS new format mentioned date. This indeed make NSW CO's life much easier.
> 
> Then one day, they somehow found one guy who submitted 'OLD Format' ACS result letter, this obviously caused trouble to them. As the letter could not help them to understand the 'skill employment' clearly and easily. There is no date mentioned on the letter. So they have to check back with ACS as how to treat 'OLD format' result letter. Guess ACS will share that 'summary of criteria' pdf document to NSW, said please follow this to treat the 'OLD format' result letter.
> 
> Thus NSW might learn how ACS new rule works or the worst thing might be that NSW ask applicants to get 'OLD format' re-assessed to new format...ok, i think the latter might wont happen...



I think, there is no issues/problem with old ACS format, because my friend applied with old ACS format and got approved on 29 July.So dont worry guys.
But I think , I am the first victim of new ACS rules, i have 6+ years of experience ,and applied with new ACS format which reduces 2 years of exp. I did n't get any approval.
My ref no : 32xx.


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have lodged an application for NSW state sponsership on 1st August 2013. I have made the bank draft payable to *Trade and Investment NSW*. but i saw the the nsw website that it should be *NSW Trade and Investment*. Will this be a problem for me


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I have applied to NSW SS. Can any one let me know if I can complete my PCC prior to invitation and then go for MED after I get invitation. This will save my time as I have to get PCC from India and UK both.


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the ols ACS result have any issue with the current policy?


I have no idea about this, I'm sorry.


----------



## nettree (Jul 12, 2013)

ravicy said:


> I think, there is no issues/problem with old ACS format, because my friend applied with old ACS format and got approved on 29 July.So dont worry guys.
> But I think , I am the first victim of new ACS rules, i have 6+ years of experience ,and applied with new ACS format which reduces 2 years of exp. I did n't get any approval.
> My ref no : 32xx.


You got refused from NSW with your application?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

dinupah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged an application for NSW state sponsership on 1st August 2013. I have made the bank draft payable to *Trade and Investment NSW*. but i saw the the nsw website that it should be *NSW Trade and Investment*. Will this be a problem for me


Dinupah,

I also applied on 01st August for NSW SS. Lets see how long it takes. What is your occupation?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack*

any approval for today or ack


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

dinupah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged an application for NSW state sponsership on 1st August 2013. I have made the bank draft payable to *Trade and Investment NSW*. but i saw the the nsw website that it should be *NSW Trade and Investment*. Will this be a problem for me


Yes it will cause a BIG PROBLEM :/ 

Read more here ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> baba18 r u frm chd


Chd?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

baba18 said:


> Chd?


Chandigrah!!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

dinupah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged an application for NSW state sponsership on 1st August 2013. I have made the bank draft payable to *Trade and Investment NSW*. but i saw the the nsw website that it should be *NSW Trade and Investment*. Will this be a problem for me


dont worry....i did the same thing and i got approval....be calm and ready to be invited:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi expats,

I'm applying through an agent. They said me to get the bank draft for "Industry and Investment NSW'. I called and told them about what is in the web site; "NSW Trade and investment". They say it's not a problem..

I think this will be a huge problem ...........


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> dont worry....i did the same thing and i got approval....be calm and ready to be invited:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


When did you lodge your application with NSW. was it before 1st of July


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I'm applying through an agent. They said me to get the bank draft for "Industry and Investment NSW'. I called and told them about what is in the web site; "NSW Trade and investment". They say it's not a problem..
> 
> I think this will be a huge problem ...........


Better you get what NSW authority is asking for!


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

dinupah said:


> When did you lodge your application with NSW. was it before 1st of July


applied- 3rd july
ack - 8 july


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I'm applying through an agent. They said me to get the bank draft for "Industry and Investment NSW'. I called and told them about what is in the web site; "NSW Trade and investment". They say it's not a problem..
> 
> I think this will be a huge problem ...........


you can do anyways...it doesnt matter


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> applied- 3rd july
> ack - 8 july


Thanks a lot buddy. U just made my day. Let's wait for it then :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

dinupah said:


> Thanks a lot buddy. U just made my day. Let's wait for it then :clap2::clap2:


you are welcome mate....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I'm applying through an agent. They said me to get the bank draft for "Industry and Investment NSW'. I called and told them about what is in the web site; "NSW Trade and investment". They say it's not a problem..
> 
> I think this will be a huge problem ...........


it same thing. no issues.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> applied- 3rd july
> ack - 8 july


Hi sajish

Can u share what is ur ack number n did u get ur approval or any sort of further documents. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

mike alic said:


> it same thing. no issues.


O... great relief.... Thanks mate..


----------



## sajeesh salim (Feb 26, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi sajish
> 
> Can u share what is ur ack number n did u get ur approval or any sort of further documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance


no other documents and my acknowledgement number was 3169.Approved on 30-7-13


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

sajeesh salim said:


> no other documents and my acknowledgement number was 3169.Approved on 30-7-13


Tanks friend Iam eagerly waiting my turn mine is 11-07-13 ack 3374.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

*nsw stae sponsorship*

Hello guys,

we have got the acknowledgement on 15/july /2013 nsw 190. still waiting for approval.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> we have got the acknowledgement on 15/july /2013 nsw 190. still waiting for approval.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Kindly mention ur ack num


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I'm applying through an agent. They said me to get the bank draft for "Industry and Investment NSW'. I called and told them about what is in the web site; "NSW Trade and investment". They say it's not a problem..
> 
> I think this will be a huge problem ...........


Don't worry abt past, Happened is Happened. Your best efforts are to track it in a effective manner.

15 days later go to the bank with DD details which was issued the DD and ask them for the clearance status. If no not positive track every alternative day further 15 days. By then it should be cleared. If not write it to NSW and look for the response. If they respond any issue with DD, get back to bank cancel previous DD and get a New DD and send fresh application with all the supporting documents.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for ACS on Nov 2012 and received on February 2013:
> 
> ...


Dear friend 
I have also same result 
Date ............
Position ...............
employer.................
country....................
in this format, will they cancel this ? I am afraid ? I had submitted EOI on MARCH but SS was on 19 july . my ack is 13/37..? OM MY GOD. 
please any one reply to this.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

our ack is 35** series.occupation -university lecturer


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Ok, i would say there might be another possible reason. NSW read the new ACS format very well, cause there is clearly one 'deemed date' mentioned there, so NSW CO could identify the 'skill employment' easily. They just count work experience points as per ACS new format mentioned date. This indeed make NSW CO's life much easier.
> 
> Then one day, they somehow found one guy who submitted 'OLD Format' ACS result letter, this obviously caused trouble to them. As the letter could not help them to understand the 'skill employment' clearly and easily. There is no date mentioned on the letter. So they have to check back with ACS as how to treat 'OLD format' result letter. Guess ACS will share that 'summary of criteria' pdf document to NSW, said please follow this to treat the 'OLD format' result letter.
> 
> Thus NSW might learn how ACS new rule works or the worst thing might be that NSW ask applicants to get 'OLD format' re-assessed to new format...ok, i think the latter might wont happen...


Thanks all..


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

our is in 35** series


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

anyone with the ack series 34** got approval


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> anyone with the ack series 34** got approval


Yes bro. Mainu milgi.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Thanks all..


On 3rd July, i received below email from NSW team

"Please make the bank cheque or money order made payable to Industry and Investment NSW. "

At that time fees info was not published on website.

These are very small matters  still a long way to go.... Do share your ack date at this forum.

and update your details here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...kFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


Best of luck.. have a great weekend ahead..


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

great mate! ....now pray for me and let me know on which date u got ur acknowledgment......


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Yes bro. Mainu milgi.


great mate! could u let me know on which date u got ur acknowledgement


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

great mate! could u let me know the date of ur acknowledgement


----------



## carlferguson148 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very useful. Thanks


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

Friends,

My sister completed BSc Nursing from India. She has 5 Years of Experience in India. She has over all 6.5 in IELTS. Now she completed MSc Nursing, waiting for result. Is she is eligible for applying state nomination? which will be the suitable job code? please advice. thanks


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> great mate! could u let me know the date of ur acknowledgement


bro ack number was 3414. And according to my observation they are finishing 100 files within one week.so near about 20 applications per day download the google spreadsheet thing.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Friends,
> 
> My sister completed BSc Nursing from India. She has 5 Years of Experience in India. She has over all 6.5 in IELTS. Now she completed MSc Nursing, waiting for result. Is she is eligible for applying state nomination? which will be the suitable job code? please advice. thanks


Nursing needs 7 in each ielts.


----------



## nsaini23 (Jul 12, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


Yes you shud do it!!


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

nsaini23 said:


> Nursing needs 7 in each ielts.


dear nsaini,

since new nsw requirement is IELTS 6, is it not applicable for Nursing?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> dear nsaini,
> 
> since new nsw requirement is IELTS 6, is it not applicable for Nursing?


You are right Manoj, but as per the laws minimum IELTS requirement for few occupatipns is bit high. For nurses it is 7 and 8 for doctors....


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can any one comment on PCC being done before lodging Visa application?


Yes... It will save you a lot of time later


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*series 35***

any one from the series 35** got approval yesterday if yes pl update


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Ankita, what's your ACK no..


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> You are right Manoj, but as per the laws minimum IELTS requirement for few occupatipns is bit high. For nurses it is 7 and 8 for doctors....


Thanks friend Mahendra... cleared my doubt


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Ankita, what's your ACK no..


its 364*


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

*Where r v ?*

Currently what ack no are getting processed... Mine is 39**, i think i'll get good news from NSW post 15th Aug celebration.

What u guys think??


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

My ack no is 352* Waiting for result...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

hemant_shelar said:


> My ack no is 352* Waiting for result...


k i thk probably you will get approval on 5-6 august . al d best and pl update asap when u get approval


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Ankita. Hoping for the best. Definitely will share the good news across 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

hello..

does any one knew,what is in the e visa application. e.g which information applicant has to fill in that whole form.waitng for reply.
person who has already applied must share this information 


thanks in advance


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Applied for NSW under 190, planning to move to Sydney in December/Jan. Add me to your mailing list Rohan(at)usa.com :ranger:


even u can add me for new to sydney pls keep updates regarding empolyment vacancy and accomadation etc........


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

is there any chance of changing our state after getting 190 visa????


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

dont worry everyone will get our approval soon god will be with us......... all the best for all waiting and congrats for those who got approval


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


Hi
I got ACS result 01.03.2013 and nsw didn't reduce my experience. I got invitation and applied for visa recently.
I'am scared now if diac can reduce my experience


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

solarik said:


> Hi
> I got ACS result 01.03.2013 and nsw didn't reduce my experience. I got invitation and applied for visa recently.
> I'am scared now if diac can reduce my experience


That's a good news, don't worry 100% sure that Daic will not reduce any, because I know some who done and granted visa . May I knw when did u apply nsw


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


May I know what are ACS's new rules? I applied and got 5 years approved as Software Engineer by ACS back in December 2012. I have 4 years Bachelor Degree in Information technology. Is there any chances that NSW will reduce my experience?


----------



## solarik (Jul 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> That's a good news, don't worry 100% sure that Daic will not reduce any, because I know some who done and granted visa . May I knw when did u apply nsw


My docs were received by nsw 10.07 and I got invitation 31.07


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams0b said:


> May I know what are ACS's new rules? I applied and got 5 years approved as Software Engineer by ACS back in December 2012. I have 4 years Bachelor Degree in Information technology. Is there any chances that NSW will reduce my experience?


Did u apply for nsw recently, I got one positive response abt this issue today, hope tmrw we may knw more


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

0z_dream said:


> Did u apply for nsw recently, I got one positive response abt this issue today, hope tmrw we may knw more


Please check my signature... Could you please share what positive response you got today?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> That's a good news, don't worry 100% sure that Daic will not reduce any, because I know some who done and granted visa . May I knw when did u apply nsw


Your message is aslo a great news.
But what would be if the applicant submitted ACS new format to DIAC, will they reduce??
Thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> That's a good news, don't worry 100% sure that Daic will not reduce any, because I know some who done and granted visa . May I knw when did u apply nsw


I think after state sponsorship approval, diac still wont be probing that much with regard to number of years. But will verify the already determined employment.. 

This is true and im calling this out of the experiences of my friends.. After SS, it's like a free ride.. Only road block is medicals.. Thats all.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

divyap said:


> I think after state sponsorship approval, diac still wont be probing that much with regard to number of years. But will verify the already determined employment..
> 
> This is true and im calling this out of the experiences of my friends.. After SS, it's like a free ride.. Only road block is medicals.. Thats all.


Hi divyap,

This applied to those who submitted with new ACS format result as well?
For example:
One has 8 yrs exp as 60pts, ACS cut 2 yrs, but he claimed full 8 yrs with SS in total 65pts(incl.SS 5pt plus). SS checked his profile, found he qulified with 55pts(State might count pt with 2 yrs cut as per ACS) and approved him. How DIAC might do in such cases? Applicant is claiming 65pts instead of 60pt. Will DIAC refuse his application?

Thanks.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can any one tell me how can I get PCC of India. Currently I'm UK resident. I have applied to UK PCC however I will need to apply for India PCC. I checked the website: http://www.cgibirmingham.org/form_files/Form_Pdf_65.pdf
This is police verification form. where as I need PCC. Has anyone applied for India PCC from UK?


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can any one tell me how can I get PCC of India. Currently I'm UK resident. I have applied to UK PCC however I will need to apply for India PCC. I checked the website: http://www.cgibirmingham.org/form_files/Form_Pdf_65.pdf
> This is police verification form. where as I need PCC. Has anyone applied for India PCC from UK?


You can get it from indian embassy.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I found it
Consulate General Of India Birmingham


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all, when I should give my dependent passport and medical ? is it together with my application after invitation or they will ask it latter? when my dependent have to submit ielts score? what are the document that I have to submit after I get invitation? do I need to submit my dependent passport and IELTS result?

please help me ....


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

when I should give passport and ielts result of my dependent after I get invitation form skillslect or they will ask it latter? what are the document that I have to submit after I get invitation? I had included my wife and daughter. do I need to give ielts and passport of my dependent together with invitation or just I need to give my documents which u have mention in EOI?


please I need this help.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

umashanker said:


> when I should give passport and ielts result of my dependent after I get invitation form skillslect or they will ask it latter? what are the document that I have to submit after I get invitation? I had included my wife and daughter. do I need to give ielts and passport of my dependent together with invitation or just I need to give my documents which u have mention in EOI?
> 
> 
> please I need this help.


Dear sir,
once you get your invitation you will be allocated to a case officer and the officer will let you know required documents. Do not worry it is very easy.
Best of luck.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

prazol687 said:


> Dear sir,
> once you get your invitation you will be allocated to a case officer and the officer will let you know required documents. Do not worry it is very easy.
> Best of luck.


I got surprise today is 4th august but how u get approved on 5th aug????????????


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its 364*


I wish u will get approved on 6 th AUg and I will get in 7th august.... in spreadsheet we are near...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its 364*


I wish u will get approved on 6 th AUg and I will get in 7th august.... in spreadsheet we are near...:fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, you are all taking about ack 35** series but still I haven't rcvd my approval mine is 337* and there are my friends from our same agent with 33** series. We are hoping atleast tmm we will receive 

As tmm is 189 invitation round we have to see nsw will issue how many approvals tommarrow


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi, you are all taking about ack 35** series but still I haven't rcvd my approval mine is 337* and there are my friends from our same agent with 33** series. We are hoping atleast tmm we will receive
> 
> As tmm is 189 invitation round we have to see nsw will issue how many approvals tommarrow


are there days allocated for different class of visas ? what are the days for subclass 190


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi, you are all taking about ack 35** series but still I haven't rcvd my approval mine is 337* and there are my friends from our same agent with 33** series. We are hoping atleast tmm we will receive
> 
> As tmm is 189 invitation round we have to see nsw will issue how many approvals tommarrow


also nsaini23 whose ack no. is 34** had already got approval on friday and many more others you can check in excel link


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> are there days allocated for different class of visas ? what are the days for subclass 190


For 190 there are no rounds bt for 189 there are 2 rounds in a month first is 1st Monday n second is 3 rd Monday every month.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack*

guys do update as and when anyone gets approval or ack today


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,
What is next step after NSW SS approval? How we will get invitation for applying visa? How much time it will take for getting invitation for PR after getting NSW SS approval? In excel sheet I can see few people get approval immediately for applying VISA? Though for visa 189 invitation rounds happens on 1st & 3rd Monday. Can any body through some light on this ?
Regards,
Unnat


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

guys no updated no approval for today


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> O... great relief.... Thanks mate..



Have u received your Acknowledgement yet?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*Updates for today*

Any one who got approval or ack today


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

For Software Engineer 261313, What is the ack no of last known approval?


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

gvkv said:


> For Software Engineer 261313, What is the ack no of last known approval?


From spreadSheet it is *13/434**


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

gvkv said:


> for software engineer 261313, what is the ack no of last known approval?


13/34*


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

yes my mistake 
it is *13/345***


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone in this fouram , who have applied for NSW in july and got invitation as well ..
Is Case officer allocated to him/her ?

I have got invitation from DIAC on 29th July and i have submitted docs for PR Visa on 3rd Aug .. waiting for Case officer allocation..


----------



## NSWPRASH (Jul 3, 2013)

*Case officer Allocation*

HI,
I am waiting till my case officer allocation.
Does anyone know how long will it take ? 

I've submitted my application on 12th July 2013.

Thanks,


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*Black day 05 aug 2013*

No approval not even single ack received for forum members blaaccccccccccckkkkkkkkk dayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> I am waiting till my case officer allocation.
> Does anyone know how long will it take ?
> 
> ...



Congratulations !!

It's good to hear that, you have got the NSW approval and applied for VISA as well. But, I think it's not the relevant thread to post such message!

I believe that it would be better if you could you post it in a relevant thread to get experts advise, and the purpose of the thread remain crystal clear for others!!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> I am waiting till my case officer allocation.
> Does anyone know how long will it take ?
> 
> ...


May be you can find your answer here....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am sure that some body would have got approval for SS. The peroson might not be on this forum. Any body got acknowledgement today ? They are processing application of which date ?


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello,

People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:




> *On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa: *
> 
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html


----------



## sinaantony (Aug 5, 2013)

*visa application for NSW after eoi*

Dear All,

I just filled the eoi for NSW ss. I was going through NSW migration website and understood from it that I just need to lodge an eoi, then i could send for visa application.Is this true?? or should i wait for NSW invite and then apply for the visa??


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sinaantony said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just filled the eoi for NSW ss. I was going through NSW migration website and understood from it that I just need to lodge an eoi, then i could send for visa application.Is this true?? or should i wait for NSW invite and then apply for the visa??


submit eoi , wait for invite and once u get invite file visa


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:
> 
> ...


Could someone explain this to me please


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, the DIAC announcement is it only for ACT or all states in australia?


----------



## sinaantony (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you soo much!!! Also, I submitted the eoi yesterday as web developer and programmer,how long do you think it will take for the invite to come through??

when i apply for visa, should the documents include medical certificates,police clearance and dependant details or just the applicant information??


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:
> 
> ...


is it applicable for ACT SS only ?? Or it is applicable to NSW SS as well ??


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> People receiving following mail from ACT government when submitting the 190 applications:
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any confirmation on this? There is no update as such in DIAC website.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

What happend to the people who has already applied for NSW SS. I have applied on 16th July and waiting for my turn to come ? So will it get process or what will happend ? I am Software eng (Code : 261313)


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Where did you get this news from? I could not find any official news link so far. Can you please share official website link of this news ? 

also is this for only ACT or it will effect NSW applicants also?


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

I don't know brother. I don't know whats really going on. Can you please try to inquire and update necessary forum. Lets hope for the best


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Any body got NSW SS approval today ??


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

This news doesn't even make any sense at this stage when they recently reset the ceiling.. if they wanted to have it this way, they should have taken this step on 1st July. .. is there anyone who is using Visa consultant? they might have any update on this


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

One approval of onshore applicant with ack no . 35** check excel link guys


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Totally ridiculous, if they keep introducing such new rules in the middle of processing. 
First deducting 2 years from exp and now this. 
All we have to do is wait and see.


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Can anyone throw light on the average timeframes for getting PCC & Medicals done in India?


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Can anyone throw light on the average timeframes for getting PCC & Medicals done in India?


This information has been given to me by my agent;

PCC takes only two or three days (max one week) if the add mentioned on the passport is your current add

Medical is automatically updated after four or five days (max one week)


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

jamie_jam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone in this fouram , who have applied for NSW in july and got invitation as well ..
> Is Case officer allocated to him/her ?
> ...


just one question 
when we submit docs also we have to pay the Fee or pay the fee when case officer is assigned?


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

saghirq said:


> just one question
> when we submit docs also we have to pay the Fee or pay the fee when case officer is assigned?


Pay the fee when you get invite letter.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> One approval of onshore applicant with ack no . 35** check excel link guys


Hi Ankita,

Looks like our feature (you and mine also) looks like in dark, because of this new change in SS. Even today nobody got approval with given code. I don't know what will going to happend. Lets see how the things goes.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

See Udhay, Nothing is Over if you dont want it to !

There are other ways to apply for a Visa, - 189 Category is still functioning and you might just have to work on gaining some points and it might take longer than planned by you, but eventually, If there is a will, there is a way.! Remember?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> Looks like our feature (you and mine also) looks like in dark, because of this new change in SS. Even today nobody got approval with given code. I don't know what will going to happend. Lets see how the things goes.


what is the new change in SS?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

rams0b said:


> what is the new change in SS?


no changes in ss it is for ict professionals not for others so dnt worry


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no changes in ss it is for ict professionals not for others so dnt worry


Most of the guys on this thread are ICT Professionals, so must be worried.

Have you read the signatures of the people?

Anyways, what are the changes and are they official?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Most of the guys on this thread are ICT Professionals, so must be worried.
> 
> Have you read the signatures of the people?
> 
> Anyways, what are the changes and are they official?


hmmm dnt knw as such


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

guys i received invitation for 189 visa how can i withdraw application for new state sponsorship 
really appreciated


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

prazol687 said:


> guys i received invitation for 189 visa how can i withdraw application for new state sponsorship
> really appreciated


Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys if any in this forum get SS approval pls update u r full ACK no. as it is not any ones bank account no...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hmmm dnt knw as such


I m in ICT.


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*Please dont PANICK*



mahendra.kadwa said:


> Most of the guys on this thread are ICT Professionals, so must be worried.
> 
> Have you read the signatures of the people?
> 
> Anyways, what are the changes and are they official?


I dont know who started this. Nothing has changed for ICT and no need to worry. For more clarity just check the Occupational list of ACT 

ACT occupation list is different to the NSW list. 

Anyway in NSW they dont accept ICT business and System analyst.

Please dont panic and have faith and little patience everything will fall in place.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

premchandjaladi said:


> I dont know who started this. Nothing has changed for ICT and no need to worry. For more clarity just check the Occupational list of ACT
> 
> ACT occupation list is different to the NSW list.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I am also trying to figure out where this news came from. Its a very bad day for me, read this in the morning somwhere in this forum, I am trying to find any official source of this news on ACT, DIAC and NSW website but couldn't find anything so far. I also asked my immigration consultant and he said there is nothing to be worried and even if there is any such news, the usual procedure is to set this rule for new applications after 5th august thats how DIAC used to apply rules in past also


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

From my observation, all the proceedings of NSW SS, I have observed that they are displaying or dispatching emails of approvals on Tuesdays. So, I hope tomorrow that will clear all the bad air which is being circulating now.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

After reading the news, spoke to my friend who is also in the same boat. He called NSW office and the lady over there confirmed that they received this update from DIAC and are evaluating it. She didn't want to comment on it immediately.

However I did n't see any official news about it on DIAC site.

Key point to consider here - "A state chooses the number of VISAs it want to sponsor according to the requirements it has. DIAC cannot override this as this is purely a state's requirement. " 

But I am also not sure on how to understand the news after the lady also spoke on the similar lines. 

Another update on NSW reducing ACS assessment years - this will happen if it is mentioned in the ACS assessment document itself. NSW cannot override anything that ACS approves and nothing is mentioned as such in the ACS assessment.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

venugopal said:


> After reading the news, spoke to my friend who is also in the same boat. He called NSW office and the lady over there confirmed that they received this update from DIAC and are evaluating it. She didn't want to comment on it immediately.
> 
> However I did n't see any official news about it on DIAC site.
> 
> ...


does this rule applies to new comers or people who have already applied for NSW and received the ACK as well


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

One Pakistani applicant (No.205) get invitation today with file no. 13/35** with 11+ year Exp.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

venugopal said:


> .
> 
> Another update on NSW reducing ACS assessment years - this will happen if it is mentioned in the ACS assessment document itself. NSW cannot override anything that ACS approves and nothing is mentioned as such in the ACS assessment.


Wat u mean by nsw reducing assessment yrs if it is mentioned on ACS soc. U mean if ACS reduce yrs then nsw LL take as mentioned by ACS , or do u mean even if not reduced by ACS , nsw will reduce according to new rule


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Am I the last person to get acknowledgement?  Has any one got acknowledgment in the series 13/41**


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

NSW will not reduce any experience unless mentioned by ACS. I am not aware of the exact text/clause mentioned in the ACS assessment sheet, I got to know that it will be mentioned clearly in the ACS assessment. 

*So if your ACS assessment does not say anything explicit, NSW cannot reduce any experience.*

* This is to the best of my knowledge and I might be wrong also...Got this information from a MARA agent.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Am in the same boat dude, am also waiting for credible news. Just shared the information I have.

+ve side - looks really immature for any state/diac to do this so early, hope this is false news.
-ve side - the lady also confirmed the update from DIAC.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

*My Interpretation and Analysis On Recent Changes in SS for ICT Occupation*

Dear All,

Below is my interpretation of the whole situation that has arisen after the email from ACT.

If we closely look at the invitation rounds of July 2013 then we notice that around 1000 invitations were granted to 2613 code alone. Now this is HUGE. This was never a good sign for DIAC as they need to maintain a balance between all the occupation that are in demands. Therefore, based on the trend of the first 2 rounds, DIAC have come-up with an idea of curtailing the IT occupations, as going at this rate all ICT occupations will be capped within 3/4 months. So in order to counter that, they have decided to pick the best of the best candidates from now on which means now DIAC is focusing on the applicants who have the higher points. Now the question is that how are they going to do that. In my opinion, THIS IS HOW;

Up-till now, anybody who gets state sponsorship is also immediately invited to apply. In order to counter this, DIAC has instructed sponsoring states that now even if an applicant has been approved for state sponsorship, he/she must not get AUTOMATIC invitation in the Skillselect, rather, he will have to fill in EOI, like any other 189 applicant and then will have to wait for his EOI to be picked in the skillselect. Now by doing this, DIAC shall achieve the following objectives;

1) 190 applicants will no longer have an edge over 189 applicants in terms of getting an invitation from Skillselect.

2)Now when both 189 and 190 applicants will be in the queue in skill-select, now what DIAC will do is that they will select the applicants with the HIGHEST points. 

3) Also since the number of IT applicants have increased significantly over the last few months they will also curtail the number of applicants that they are picking for each ICT occupation. For example: an average of 500 applicants for code 2613 were picked in the first 2 rounds of July 2013, however, now I believe there will be only 150-300 application which will be picked in each round from now on. 

Based on my understanding and interpretation of the email from ACT, below are the summarized analysis;

1)	Things have gone DRASTICALLY WRONG for applicants with 55 points who were looking to get 5 points from SS to get 60 bcoz even if they get 60 points after state sponsorship they are not going to be selected by DIAC in the Skillselect (At-least in the next couple of months, however, things may get better when there are very very less candidates with having 65 or more points)

2) Candidates with 65 or more points will not have any trouble and they are likely to be invited to apply, however, things may go wrong for them as well if DIAC pull the strings further and decided to go for 70 or above points.

Once again, this is just my understanding and interpretation which might just be wrong.

Regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

QUOTE [Originally Posted by rams0b View Post
Nice analysis, but I and everybody I know who applied for NSW have not received any such email. and even on official websites there is no such news.] UNQUOTE
Ramsob,

This change is being effected from today so i believe that anybody who shall apply for state sponsorship from today on-wards shall receive that email. Also, those states that do not have any applicant fee for state sponsorship like victoria etc might not include that because they dont have any binding/obligation. That's why, in my view, the ACT (which charges for the application fee for state sponsorship) mentioned in its email, if the applicants wants to continue with the application or like to withdraw and get refunded.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

roposh said:


> QUOTE [Originally Posted by rams0b View Post
> Nice analysis, but I and everybody I know who applied for NSW have not received any such email. and even on official websites there is no such news.] UNQUOTE
> Ramsob,
> 
> ...


I don't think that is the case. I read this morning about an email received from ACT saying this 

_Dear XXX

On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.

On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa: 
• Chemical and Materials Engineers;
• ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
• Electronics Engineers:
• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
• Other Engineering Professional; and
• Software and Applications Programmers.
_


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I strongly think at all that the email which has been circulating in forums of hoax. Don't give any importance to such emails unless its stated on website of DIAC or NSW/ ACT or any other state.
Chill and relax. Do not speculate and fall victim to all these rumours.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

probably simplest case would be, just call n check with DIAC N NSW. 

calling NSW is much easier, while calling DIAC Needs much more patience. .


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mike alic said:


> probably simplest case would be, just call n check with DIAC N NSW.
> 
> calling NSW is much easier, while calling DIAC Needs much more patience. .


I will try to call NSW n update here accordingly. ..


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice post...But absolutely there is no conflict between 189 and 190 applicants here. 

Number of 190 applications that NSW will sponsor is fixed (number unknown) for this year already and it does not matter whether this 190 quota gets filled in one month or two months. 

Lets assume out of 4000 total software engineers , NSW has a quota of 800 already allocated. This is fixed at the start of the year. These 800 applicants should be filled by NSW and NSW only. So I do not see any conflict between 189 and 190.

Unless they change this rule foolishly


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

mike alic said:


> I will try to call NSW n update here accordingly. ..


Thanks Mike,

Waiting for the update


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Am I the last person to get acknowledgement?  Has any one got acknowledgment in the series 13/41**


I SS docs also submitted on 30th july and i receive acknowledgement on 1st august with ref#42**


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

mike alic said:


> I will try to call NSW n update here accordingly. ..


 any news
???


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams0b said:


> any news
> ???


it should be 2AM Now .. I meant to say tomorrow early morning. as we have 2hrs time difference.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Submitted the Application and EOI as Developer Programmer (261312) and waiting for the ACK...how many days it will take to get the ACK from NSW..


----------



## hemant_shelar (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,
Is it true that NSW has stopped accepting new application from today i.e. 5th Aug 2013? Someone has updated excel with this info.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1#gid=0

Regards,
Hemant


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

hemant_shelar said:


> Hi,
> Is it true that NSW has stopped accepting new application from today i.e. 5th Aug 2013? Someone has updated excel with this info.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> ...


LOL. I don't know what is happening here


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

hemant_shelar said:


> Hi,
> Is it true that NSW has stopped accepting new application from today i.e. 5th Aug 2013? Someone has updated excel with this info.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&pli=1#gid=0
> 
> ...


I have dispatched my documents to NSW on 01-AUG-2013 and documents are reached to NSW today(05-Aug-2013) and waiting for the ack..


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wake up Guys! 
Check this update from NSW!
The hopes have now gone. 

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Wake up Guys!
> Check this update from NSW!
> The hopes have now gone.
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


early morning i tried to call them, after listening to me, they redirected to voice mail...

let see how it goes for applicant who have applied before 5th.. still very unclear.

but for those who wants to apply, 189 is better option i think..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

allen911 said:


> Wake up Guys!
> Check this update from NSW!
> The hopes have now gone.
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Thanks allen for sharing such a horrific news. 

I guess this all has happened because of NSW's processing speed. As per our observation people were getting EOI invitation faster than 189 category applicants. So aurhorities may have decided to send invitation on pro rata basis. Now applications will be evaluated on points and date of submission basis. 

Note: Its not official statement its just a guess.....


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*Now it's official*

Now it's official. All my hopes are lost


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack today*

Pl update any approval or ack for today


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Thanks allen for sharing such a horrific news.
> 
> I guess this all has happened because of NSW's processing speed. As per our observation people were getting EOI invitation faster than 189 category applicants. So aurhorities may have decided to send invitation on pro rata basis. Now applications will be evaluated on points and date of submission basis.
> 
> Note: Its not official statement its just a guess.....


People who have aleady applied for SS can still have some hope. But people like us who were planning to apply for SS...have no hope now...!!!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> early morning i tried to call them, after listening to me, they redirected to voice mail...
> 
> let see how it goes for applicant who have applied before 5th.. still very unclear.
> 
> but for those who wants to apply, 189 is better option i think..





My documents reached to NSW on 05-AuG-2013 at 8.13 AM as per the couier update still i didnt get any ack from NSW..if they are accepting the application which are already processing .. whether they will accept my application or not ..:fingerscrossed:

Please suggest.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Any latest approval guys?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

khatri said:


> People who have aleady applied for SS can still have some hope. But people like us who were planning to apply for SS...have no hope now...!!!


My documents reached to NSW on 05-AuG-2013 at 8.13 AM as per the couier update still i didnt get any ack from NSW..if they are accepting the application which are already processing .. whether they will accept my application or not ..

Please suggest.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My documents reached to NSW on 05-AuG-2013 at 8.13 AM as per the couier update still i didnt get any ack from NSW..if they are accepting the application which are already processing .. whether they will accept my application or not ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please suggest.


If you follow the past records (happened in April) when they stop taking the applications. I think once they issue you ack number, it will be considered.

Not sure yet. lets wait for 1 more day....

they are not answering on phone


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> If you follow the past records (happened in April) when they stop taking the applications. I think once they issue you ack number, it will be considered.
> 
> Not sure yet. lets wait for 1 more day....
> 
> they are not answering on phone


I have submitted EOI on AUG 1 2013 and documents reached to NSW 05-AUG-2013.. We are not aware of this update even NSW also. I hope they will process all the pending applications.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

This notice is not very professional at all.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

samkalu said:


> This notice is not very professional at all.


I don't know what this people are doing and why they are doing like this.
Really this people made joke of us. Really a painful situation.


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My documents reached to NSW on 05-AuG-2013 at 8.13 AM as per the couier update still i didnt get any ack from NSW..if they are accepting the application which are already processing .. whether they will accept my application or not ..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Please suggest.


You need to wait for another two to three. Its too early to comment, Usually ACK will be sent by 2-4 days.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> You need to wait for another two to three. Its too early to comment, Usually ACK will be sent by 2-4 days.


Thanks for the reply....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190 Application Received - Important Notice
From
[email protected]

Mr XXXXXX


Dear Mr XXXXXXX

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 5/08/2013. Please note the following important information:

On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer & Developer Programmer - 2613


DIAC has advised that the national occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach means invitations will be staggered and issued by DIAC to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.

NSW appreciates that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for nomination to date. We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed by our department. 

We will not be able to provide any further guidance to you until DIAC provides further information.

We assure you that we will be updating our website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check our website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email.

We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.

Regards

NSW Trade and Investment


Please advice or suggest on this....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack*

any approvals or ack for today


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> You need to wait for another two to three. Its too early to comment, Usually ACK will be sent by 2-4 days.


ind2oz

Just got a mail from NSW that 190 Application received and appended the notice to the mail. No ACK number.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dinupah (Aug 2, 2013)

Its all over for us ....:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> any approvals or ack for today


No more ack, you can refer to above post


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

dinupah said:


> Its all over for us ....:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


I dont think that it is over yet because the last statement gives a little hope

(We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.):fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

hello everybody..........
we go nsw ss approval today 6 august.our ack was 35**.and also got invitation .occupation - university lecturer
:clap2:


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Can we link this decision to the elections to be held next month?
The statement from Australian prime minister also supports this. Hope things will get back to normal after the elections ( in 1-2 months ). Is this just a gimmick to lure Australian voters by saying NO to migrants ?  

And the speed at which NSW processed shows their need for employees, they might have foreseen this coming and processed applications quickly.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody..........
> we go nsw ss approval today 6 august.our ack was 35**.and also got invitation .occupation - university lecturer
> :clap2:


is that approval for 2613 ????


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

This probably is not linked to elections as this looks like a very silent move and solely diac's own decision to make such changes happen. Otherwise it might have been in the news . The weird thing is that even the states have only come to know of this change possibly yesterday or two days back.
This would mean it is not an election issue but the diac has found some anamolies with the mentioned occupations getting state sponsorship and have wanted it to be stopped.
Looking at the out of the blue decision , this could well be only a temporary move by diac


----------



## ind2oz (May 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ind2oz
> 
> Just got a mail from NSW that 190 Application received and appended the notice to the mail. No ACK number.:fingerscrossed:


That's Great!! Now we have confirmation they are in receipt of your application. Hope for the best now. I hope the new rule apply to applications received at later dates and not with immediate effect.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ind2oz said:


> That's Great!! Now we have confirmation they are in receipt of your application. Hope for the best now. I hope the new rule apply to applications received at later dates and not with immediate effect.


But they didnt mention the reference number or acknowledgment number. I cant judge anything hope for the best..but as per the notice they have to accept my application.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vaibhavi (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a maths and science teacher with about 10 years of teaching experience in India.
I'm looking forward to get assessed as a private tutor currently in the csol list with anzsco code 249299(private tutor and teachers nec). My concerns are that this skill is not well defined anywhere and I really don't know that whether my profile (maths and science) can be considered for a private tutor or not.

Thanks in advance
Vaibhavi


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody..........
> we go nsw ss approval today 6 august.our ack was 35**.and also got invitation .occupation - university lecturer
> :clap2:


o great sr congrat n u r an offshore candidate from patiala right


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Folks any updates from NSW .......


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ind2oz
> 
> Just got a mail from NSW that 190 Application received and appended the notice to the mail. No ACK number.:fingerscrossed:


Hello everyone..

i am new to this forum..

i too received the same mail just now..


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> o great sr congrat n u r an offshore candidate from patiala right


yes , i read about the recent announcement of diac on thread . as far i think it would be applicable to the people who will apply after 5th as the diac could not take such an immature step ....its a matter of their reputation.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> is that approval for 2613 ????


He has mentioned University Lecturer!! So I'm pretty sure that, University lecturer's occupation is under different category!


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Does any body called DIAC or any MARA certified migration agent that what will happend next ? When NSW SS body will get further information etc ? Or its long waiting ??


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

sandhuaman said:


> yes , i read about the recent announcement of diac on thread . as far i think it would be applicable to the people who will apply after 5th as the diac could not take such an immature step ....its a matter of their reputation.


sr i thnk k diac has made announcement fir ict professionals and not for other categories . wat say i applied in category of financial investment advisor


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Does any body called DIAC or any MARA certified migration agent that what will happend next ? When NSW SS body will get further information etc ? Or its long waiting ??


Usually MARA certified agents are the last to know any changes/news.. 

Only next year, they wil talk about this... 

This is the bitter truth derived out of my experience..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> sr i thnk k diac has made announcement fir ict professionals and not for other categories . wat say i applied in category of financial investment advisor


Ankita, You will be the next one to receive INVITATION. Be patience... Only ICT professionals are the victims, not others, that too because ICT Professionals bombarded NSW and DIAC with heaps of applications !


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Ankita, You will be the next one to receive INVITATION. Be patience... Only ICT professionals are the victims, not others, that too because ICT Professionals bombarded NSW and DIAC with heaps of applications !


why do they apply soo many... lots money looks like


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> i am new to this forum..
> 
> i too received the same mail just now..



Meher when your docs received to NSW? my docs reached yday morning 8 AM..today i got mail from NSW that as docs reached on 05 AUG and changes from DIAC in 05 AUG


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Meher when your docs received to NSW? my docs reached yday morning 8 AM..today i got mail from NSW that as docs reached on 05 AUG and changes from DIAC in 05 AUG


docs received on August 1st around 2 pm. and today i got ACK with that changes email.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> docs received on August 1st around 2 pm. and today i got ACK with that changes email.


Meher 


Both are in same boat ... i hope NSW will consider all the application upto AUG 5 as the DIAC changes are came in place from AUG 5...just hold for couple of days..we will get the clear information just checked with my consultant and he told that they will consider all the applications upto AUG 5. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


Did they provide any ACK number or reference number of ur application..


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Both are in same boat ... i hope NSW will consider all the application upto AUG 5 as the DIAC changes are came in place from AUG 5...just hold for couple of days..we will get the clear information just checked with my consultant and he told that they will consider all the applications upto AUG 5. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


Hope so... too much worried...


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Meher
> 
> 
> Both are in same boat ... i hope NSW will consider all the application upto AUG 5 as the DIAC changes are came in place from AUG 5...just hold for couple of days..we will get the clear information just checked with my consultant and he told that they will consider all the applications upto AUG 5. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:
> ...


is he MARA agent.. then we can hv some hope..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> Hope so... too much worried...


You got any ack number or reference number... in that mail???


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> You got any ack number or reference number... in that mail???


No. nothing mentioned..just the important notice


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> is he MARA agent.. then we can hv some hope..


Yeah Y-Axis is a MARA registered...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> No. nothing mentioned..just the important notice


ok even i got similar mail today...hoping all issues will be resolved with in couple of days...they have to accept all the applications upto AUG 5 even the notice is telling same thing...


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ok even i got similar mail today...hoping all issues will be resolved with in couple of days...they have to accept all the applications upto AUG 5 even the notice is telling same thing...


Jayant,

if u receive any update..pls let me know..it will be of great help as i am not using an agent for immigration...

regards


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Meher
> 
> Both are in same boat ... i hope NSW will consider all the application upto AUG 5 as the DIAC changes are came in place from AUG 5...just hold for couple of days..we will get the clear information just checked with my consultant and he told that they will consider all the applications upto AUG 5. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Did they provide any ACK number or reference number of ur application..


if u see ACT email, they have informed to the applicant (who filled on 9-Jul), that they won't issue invitation.

Just now I was talking to one of my Australian friend, he was telling me that usually such laws will impact subsequent ones.

hope for the best.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> Jayant,
> 
> if u receive any update..pls let me know..it will be of great help as i am not using an agent for immigration...
> 
> regards


Sure i will share any important update shared from my agent...he is telling wait for couple of days ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> if u see ACT email, they have informed to the applicant (who filled on 9-Jul), that they won't issue invitation.
> 
> Just now I was talking to one of my Australian friend, he was telling me that usually such laws will impact subsequent ones.
> 
> hope for the best.


mike

but in my email they didnt convey anything about that...which was published in NSW site they conveyed the same in received application mail..and one thing if DIAC tells not to accept did they refund the money,,,?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> mike
> 
> but in my email they didnt convey anything about that...which was published in NSW site they conveyed the same in received application mail..and one thing if DIAC tells not to accept did they refund the money,,,?


I believe NSW is still evaluating the situation, I got email reply that soon the website will be updated. 

DIAC is still accepting, only change is that now due to SS, queue for selected occupations can't be escaped. 

if u read ACT email, they mentioned about refund. .


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I believe NSW is still evaluating the situation, I got email reply that soon the website will be updated.
> 
> DIAC is still accepting, only change is that now due to SS, queue for selected occupations can't be escaped.
> 
> if u read ACT email, they mentioned about refund. .



Mike,

could you please share that ACT mail once i have missed that....and wass ur call whether NSW will process all the pending applications or not...

regards


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

meher said:


> docs received on August 1st around 2 pm. and today i got ACK with that changes email.


Hi Meher,
Mine were also received on 1st Aug in morning, but neither acknowledgement nor any other email.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Guys,

I think even with this new change DIAC will NOT aggregate 190 applicants with 189 applications for pro rata selection. Pro Rata will be applied on 190 applications only. This way people with highest points will get invitation first.

There will be two parameters to issue invitations. 1- Points 2- First Come First Serve.

If you check the excel sheets, 190 applications are mostly with 55 points. So with this latest change also I still believe that it will only delay 6 to 8 weeks for the existing applicants who have got the ACK.

Just my thought? request experts to throw some light?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think even with this new change DIAC will NOT aggregate 190 applicants with 189 applications for pro rata selection. Pro Rata will be applied on 190 applications only. This way people with highest points will get invitation first.
> 
> ...



i believe u r right...if they are including with 189 then there is no point to differentiate 190 and 189...rams my docs reached yday 05 AUG 2013 and today i got mail from NSW that docs reached on 05 AUG 2013 and appended the notice..when can i expect reference number from nsw....

regards


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Mike,
> 
> could you please share that ACT mail once i have missed that....and wass ur call whether NSW will process all the pending applications or not...
> 
> regards





Originally Posted by K6370 View Post
Dear XXX

On the 09/07/2013, you lodged an application for ACT nomination. Your nominated occupation is ICT business analyst.

On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa: 
· Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
· Electronics Engineers:
· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
· Other Engineering Professional; and
· Software and Applications Programmers.

As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.

Please contact this office and advise whether you wish to continue with the application for ACT nomination, or would prefer to withdraw the application and seek a refund of the service fee.
Regards
Julianne
Julianne O'Brien |Client Manager 
Phone 02 6207 1957 | Fax 02 6207 0033 
Migration and Information Services | Economic Development Directorate | ACT Government
490 Northbourne Ave, Dickson| GPO Box 158 Canberra ACT 2601 |


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack*

Any ack


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> i believe u r right...if they are including with 189 then there is no point to differentiate 190 and 189...rams my docs reached yday 05 AUG 2013 and today i got mail from NSW that docs reached on 05 AUG 2013 and appended the notice..when can i expect reference number from nsw....
> 
> regards


We dont have any freaking idea buddy.. we all are making guesses. I think NSW has held the acks until they further clarify the invitation problem. You will receive ack soon after that abd approval as well.


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

This is also on the NSW website with more occupations listed:

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

It's not clear at this point how they will manage the remaining places, and whether those remaining places will go to people who have been nominated but not yet invited to apply for a 190 visa, or will go to people who applied for a 189 visa. We're all trying to figure out the answers, but DIAC has said nothing officially yet, so we're getting word from the states only.

Best,


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Meher,
> Mine were also received on 1st Aug in morning, but neither acknowledgement nor any other email.


gyan may be u will receive it soon........with that notice..


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

i sent my SS application with bank draft on 31st and they received my UPS courier on 5th morning Australia time 7.55 A.M ..... but i got this notice to my mail today morning. why this always happens to me ? :-(.....pray for me..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

betsy.2012 said:


> i sent my SS application with bank draft on 31st and they received my UPS courier on 5th morning Australia time 7.55 A.M ..... but i got this notice to my mail today morning. why this always happens to me ? :-(.....pray for me..


Because you never change timelines


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

betsy.2012 said:


> i sent my SS application with bank draft on 31st and they received my UPS courier on 5th morning Australia time 7.55 A.M ..... but i got this notice to my mail today morning. why this always happens to me ? :-(.....pray for me..


i am in same boat mostly they will accept our application as it is impacted from 05 AUG...hope for the best...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I know that with this news, everybody is tensed, however all those who have applied before NSW posted this news on their website will be safe. Moreover I can definitely say that all those who have got the acknowledgement will definitely be treated as per the rules prior to 5th Aug. 

Last year same thing happened with SA. They had opened state sponsorship for Software Testers and placed IELTS/ English Language eligibility at 6.0 in each band. On 15th July they changed their band score from 6.0 to 6.5 in each band however all those who applied before 15th July 2012, SA accepted their IELTS/ english Language score at 6.0. This means that all those applicants who have applied before 5th will get invitations as per previous rules since DIAC/ NSW SS can't change/ amend their rules retrospectively. 

NSW also says that 
"NSW appreciates that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for nomination to date. We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed."

So just wait and watch.


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

Dear Friends

I am happy to let you informed that I got the nomination today with invitation. My ack is 357*.
I have 65 points without any exp. 

Thank you all for all the valuable information.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I know that with this news, everybody is tensed, however all those who have applied before NSW posted this news on their website will be safe. Moreover I can definitely say that all those who have got the acknowledgement will definitely be treated as per the rules prior to 5th Aug.
> 
> Last year same thing happened with SA. They had opened state sponsorship for Software Testers and placed IELTS/ English Language eligibility at 6.0 in each band. On 15th July they changed their band score from 6.0 to 6.5 in each band however all those who applied before 15th July 2012, SA accepted their IELTS/ english Language score at 6.0. This means that all those applicants who have applied before 5th will get invitations as per previous rules since DIAC/ NSW SS can't change/ amend their rules retrospectively.
> 
> ...



Bokya,


If possible with ur analysis please let me know what is my position.. NSW received docs yday 05-AUG-2013 and DIAC rules also changed from yday...today i got mail from NSW that application received and appending with Notice information..could you please tell me whether NSW will accept my application or not...

regards,


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

FAYAN said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am happy to let you informed that I got the nomination today with invitation. My ack is 357*.
> I have 65 points without any exp.
> ...


which occupation you belong...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

FAYAN said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am happy to let you informed that I got the nomination today with invitation. My ack is 357*.
> I have 65 points without any exp.
> ...


Did you apply for NSW SS/ 190?


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> which occupation you belong...


Electrical Engineer


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> 
> If possible with ur analysis please let me know what is my position.. NSW received docs yday 05-AUG-2013 and DIAC rules also changed from yday...today i got mail from NSW that application received and appending with Notice information..could you please tell me whether NSW will accept my application or not...
> ...


Have you received the acknowledgment number. Getting the acknowledgment number means that they have accepted your document for processing.


----------



## FAYAN (Jul 18, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Did you apply for NSW SS/ 190?


Yes I have applied for SS of NSW, under 190


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Have you received the acknowledgment number. Sending acknowledgment means that they have accepted your document for processing.


No Bokya...in that mail just telling 190 Application Received on 05 AUG 2013 and telling about the Notice..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> No Bokya...in that mail just telling 190 Application Received on 05 AUG 2013 and telling about the Notice..


Then I will not be able to comment. I feel that your application will be processed as per new rules. This is what has been stated on NSW Website.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Then I will not be able to comment. I feel that your application will be processed as per new rules. This is what has been stated on NSW Website.


When we know whether NSW is accepted our applications or not...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

So guys are you saying that old Applications (prior Aug 5th) won't come under these new rules? Is this a wild guess or we have any credible news on this?


----------



## ravicy (Apr 28, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My ACK no is: 33XX and the received the below reply from them. Any idea on this?
> 
> ...



Hi Suresh,

did you get any updates on this mail from NSW.
can you plz let me know.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> So guys are you saying that old Applications (prior Aug 5th) won't come under these new rules? Is this a wild guess or we have any credible news on this?


Check out NSW website for this information.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ravicy said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> did you get any updates on this mail from NSW.
> can you plz let me know.


Hi Ravi,

I am still waiting for their reply.. I will update once I received...

Thanks..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

I THINK they are approving only onshore applicants


----------



## system2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

ravicy said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> did you get any updates on this mail from NSW.
> can you plz let me know.



Hi, I also have the same reply, please senior expat to comment,


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Then I will not be able to comment. I feel that your application will be processed as per new rules. This is what has been stated on NSW Website.


Bokya,

can u analyse my situation if there is any chance as they recd doc's on august 1
but just today i recd ack mentioning abt the new changes.

will my application be considered according to new rules ??

any idea ?


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

Did anyone get a chance to talk in NSW office ??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> Bokya,
> 
> can u analyse my situation if there is any chance as they recd doc's on august 1
> but just today i recd ack mentioning abt the new changes.
> ...


In NSW mail wass the received date specified?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

meher said:


> Bokya,
> 
> can u analyse my situation if there is any chance as they recd doc's on august 1
> but just today i recd ack mentioning abt the new changes.
> ...


What is your acknowledgement number/ date? 

Also I will be giving my opinion based on my knowledge and experience of my friends who got visa in past.
I am not an expert and my opinion should not in any way be considered as final word/ authentic comment.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

I agree that NSW has foreseen this and has processed as many 190 applications as possible.. 

So that they can have the no shortage of supply/freshness in the ICT market.. 

I think by now they would have approved around 600-700 applications from july 1st onwards... Cool guys


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hellow all, 
today I received a mail from NSW stating that my bank draft is invalid because it was from private. (I made it from my country)they ask me to send another money order as soon as possible for further processing. can any one explain me what will be my status if I send money order after 5 th Aug that is after new rule? will it consider as a old or they will take it as a new? my ack no is 13/37.. and code is 261313. ack date is 19 july 2013.
need your opinion...


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

My agent just informed that the applications which are received already, are likely to be processed. All we need to do is wait for approval. Hope we all can sail through.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hellow all,
> today I received a mail from NSW stating that my bank draft is invalid because it was from private. (I made it from my country)they ask me to send another money order as soon as possible for further processing. can any one explain me what will be my status if I send money order after 5 th Aug that is after new rule? will it consider as a old or they will take it as a new? my ack no is 13/37.. and code is 261313. ack date is 19 july 2013.
> need your opinion...


You are safe, you have acknowledgement number you will just need to provide another draft at par to Sydney, Aus.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ravicy said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> did you get any updates on this mail from NSW.
> can you plz let me know.


Suresh on which date u recvd that mail. Can u tell us


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> When we know whether NSW is accepted our applications or not...


NSW is consulting DIAC on this and soon they will publish updates on their website


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

umashanker said:


> hellow all,
> today I received a mail from NSW stating that my bank draft is invalid because it was from private. (I made it from my country)they ask me to send another money order as soon as possible for further processing. can any one explain me what will be my status if I send money order after 5 th Aug that is after new rule? will it consider as a old or they will take it as a new? my ack no is 13/37.. and code is 261313. ack date is 19 july 2013.
> need your opinion...


Congratulations friend!!

It's sign of success:clap2::clap2:!! Do it ASAP, you will get invitation soon I guess. Moreover it could be considered a ray of hope for the ICT professionals, who have applied before 5th or the applicants with acknowledgement number!!


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Worst case what can happen to guys with ACK is processing might get delayed a bit. Now 190 falls in the priority bucket and invitations will be sent along with 189 ( twice a month). No worries for applicants with ACK. My guess though


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Please note that we only accept bank cheques and money orders- we are
unable to process personal/company cheques.

Please provide the correct payment to cover the application fee at your
earliest convenience. To ensure that the payment is allocated to the
correct application, please include your clients' name as well as their
file number the back of the cheque. For your reference, the file number is
13/37


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Congratulations friend!!
> 
> It's sign of success:clap2::clap2:!! Do it ASAP, you will get invitation soon I guess. Moreover it could be considered a ray of hope for the ICT professionals, who have applied before 5th or the applicants with acknowledgement number!!


1. Yes, that's correct. ALL APPLICANTS WITH ACKNOWLEDGEMENT NUMBER WOULD BE SAFE. 
2. For all those who got acknowledgement on 5th Aug will be decided by DIAC and 
3. There could be one more scenario that some applicants who would have already sent the documents to NSW for SS however documents not yet received by NSW (may be in transit). I feel these guys will be unlucky as for sure NSW will apply new rules to them.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Please note that we only accept bank cheques and money orders- we are
> unable to process personal/company cheques.
> 
> Please provide the correct payment to cover the application fee at your
> ...


Same thing had happened to me as well you need to cancel your old DD and send them NEW one payable at *"NSW TRADE & INVESTMENT"* instead of "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" ( I think you had sent this one earlier like me)

More on this here ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Checked the Waybill no. today.
Documents have reached NSW office.
Whats next, dear all????


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can any one comment that these state sponsorship rules are only affecting ACT or NSW or any other states as well. I check that SA and WA have not written any such notice on their websites.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Can any one comment that these state sponsorship rules are only affecting ACT or NSW or any other states as well. I check that SA and WA have not written any such notice on their websites.


Bokya,
These rules are only for ICT professionals, and as per my understanding these two states are not sponsoring US!!


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Bokya,
> These rules are only for ICT professionals, and as per my understanding these two states are not sponsoring US!!


They are sponsoring ICT professionals under certain conditions.
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*Occupation Ceiling*

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration program. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration program is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expression Of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.

The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 program year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current program year to date:

OccupationID Description CeilingValue===> ResultsToDate

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts------- 1380=====> 881

2612 Multimedia Specialists and Web Developers 720====> 0

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 4800====>972


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*So nothing to Panic*

ICT people there is lot of space left for the year. So, we need to wait for some more time to get invitations.



premchandjaladi said:


> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration program. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration program is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expression Of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.
> 
> ...


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can any one comment that these state sponsorship rules are only affecting ACT or NSW or any other states as well. I check that SA and WA have not written any such notice on their websites.


These are applicable for everyone. just check the occupational ceiling on skill select you will get more information


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Bokya,
> These rules are only for ICT professionals, and as per my understanding these two states are not sponsoring US!!


dont worry they are going to sponsor you out of 4000 they have reached 1000 invitations for this year which is very fast. so they have just applied some brakes.
Take it easy every one will get but u need to wait.


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration program. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration program is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression Of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expression Of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.
> 
> ...


I think this will clear all your doubts why they have kept staggering.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Worst case what can happen to guys with ACK is processing might get delayed a bit. Now 190 falls in the priority bucket and invitations will be sent along with 189 ( twice a month). No worries for applicants with ACK. My guess though


venu,
My docs received to NSW on 05 AUG 8 AM still waiting for the ACK...could you please let me know whether they consider my application or not....

regards


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> venu,
> My docs received to NSW on 05 AUG 8 AM still waiting for the ACK...could you please let me know whether they consider my application or not....
> 
> regards


They will definitely consider as the total ceiling is not reached yet. So, just hope for the good.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> They will definitely consider as the total ceiling is not reached yet. So, just hope for the good.



Prem,

Thanks for the support.today morning i got mail from NSW as application received on 05-aug-2013 and appended the new notice to my mail...so bit confused...:fingerscrossed: 


regards,


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> They will definitely consider as the total ceiling is not reached yet. So, just hope for the good.


Do you have any credible information about your opinion. The guy has not even received the acknowledgement number. How can you be so sure that old rules will apply to him.
Jayant don't mind however I would like to portray the true picture. If you wish to have true opinion or just positive response to your query, its your choice...


----------



## cadspac (May 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hellow all,
> today I received a mail from NSW stating that my bank draft is invalid because it was from private. (I made it from my country)they ask me to send another money order as soon as possible for further processing. can any one explain me what will be my status if I send money order after 5 th Aug that is after new rule? will it consider as a old or they will take it as a new? my ack no is 13/37.. and code is 261313. ack date is 19 july 2013.
> need your opinion...


Hey dude, do it ASAP, it happened to me, and one I got it fixed I got my approval, so do not hesitate to do it.


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I have got the acknowledgment on july17th 2013, 
My Acknowledgement Ref no. is 13/360*, am software engineer wid 6+ yrs exp. 

am not quite sure about situation now,Please let me if you have any update abt latest burning topic, would the application filed before aug 5th be processed or not.

Gud luck 2 all of us.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

dont worry everyone v hope the best prayers gives vic


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got the acknowledgment on july17th 2013,
> My Acknowledgement Ref no. is 13/360*, am software engineer wid 6+ yrs exp.
> ...


yes thy ll process our application but we are invited only twice a month with 189 so there will be a long wait for us


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/state-migration-plan

Notice
Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories
On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
DIAC advise that the total of the occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.

NSW appreciates that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for nomination to date. We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed.

We will not be able to provide any further guidance to you until DIAC provides further information.

We assure you that we will be updating this website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check this website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email. 

We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Do you have any credible information about your opinion. The guy has not even received the acknowledgement number. How can you be so sure that old rules will apply to him.
> Jayant don't mind however I would like to portray the true picture. If you wish to have true opinion or just positive response to your query, its your choice...


Bokya,

No issues prem expressed his views no problem ... we all must need now positive approach for this situation..even MARA agent who is processing my application conveyed the same...that they will consider the application as it was reached on AUG 5 2013 and 1 more thing in notice they are conveyed that to date (Aug 05 213) they will not be any issues...but all this are predictions need to wait for couple of days to know exact situation of AUG 5 2013 applications..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> No issues prem expressed his views no problem ... we all must need now positive approach for this situation..even MARA agent who is processing my application conveyed the same...that they will consider the application as it was reached on AUG 5 2013 and 1 more thing in notice they are conveyed that to date (Aug 05 213) they will not be any issues...but all this are predictions need to wait for couple of days to know exact situation of AUG 5 2013 applications..


Exactly, you hit the nail. We all hope that guys who have got email on 5th or even later should get the visa. However things are not in our hand at the moment. We should just wait and watch.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

PLZ PLZ PLZ read this

Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> PLZ PLZ PLZ read this
> 
> Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


but still there is no clue what will happen to applications received before 5th


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> but still there is no clue what will happen to applications received before 5th


yeah there is no clue for the existing applications...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-06.08.2013.pdf

All engineering occupations code are in suspended state from 5th Aug'13. So Whoever has got an acknowledgement can consider themselves lucky enough to be considered for 190 rounds (with new rules). Best case scenario -- all applicants who received ack. no. will be covered under old rule. in worst case -- rounds like 189 will be applied to all remaining 190 applicants. 
All applicantions which don't have ack. no. will be in suspended state unless DIAC/ NSW SS make things clear further.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-06.08.2013.pdf
> 
> All engineering occupations code are in suspended state from 5th Aug'13. So Whoever has got an acknowledgement can consider themselves lucky enough to be considered for 190 rounds (with new rules). Best case scenario -- all applicants who received ack. no. will be covered under old rule. in worst case -- rounds like 189 will be applied to all remaining 190 applicants.
> All applicantions which don't have ack. no. will be in suspended state unless DIAC/ NSW SS make things clear further.


So who have ack. no will be considered and processed with old rules and applications who dont have ack no will be coming under new rules and that applications are processed with 189 ... please correct me...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> So who have ack. no will be considered and processed with old rules and applications who dont have ack no will be coming under new rules and that applications are processed with 189 ... please correct me...


That is my guess, according to past experience.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> So who have ack. no will be considered and processed with old rules and applications who dont have ack no will be coming under new rules and that applications are processed with 189 ... please correct me...


Nope...Best case is getting processed with old rules...Worst case is getting processed with new rules...  And no information on if its best or worst case...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Have you guys checked SOL on NSW website for 190? they have marked 2613 as SUSPENDED in the PDF sheet from 6th August


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Have you guys checked SOL on NSW website for 190? they have marked 2613 as SUSPENDED in the PDF sheet from 6th August


I have already posted that link. Check my earlier posts


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Has any one with the acknowledgement number been contacted by NSW SS department? Any update. 

Also can everyone update their signature on this forum with acknowledgement date and number if they have received one.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Has any one with the acknowledgement number been contacted by NSW SS department? Any update.
> 
> Also can everyone update their signature on this forum with acknowledgement date and number if they have received one.



Bokya,

Need clarification if NSW not accepting to proceed and as per the new rules what we are loosing...DIAC will consider every month twice..wass the impact..still i am confused...please clarify my doubt..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> Need clarification if NSW not accepting to proceed and as per the new rules what we are loosing...DIAC will consider every month twice..wass the impact..still i am confused...please clarify my doubt..


There will be an big impact for applicants like me. I will loose 5 points for age in couple of months and then I will not be eligible for invite. So this is a huge thing however NSW will definitely consider that new set of rules were published on 5th Aug and that's why they can't apply these rules retrospectively which will be injustice to all candidates who applied assuming the old rules in place.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

DIAC and NSW will definitely consider that new set of rules were published on 5th Aug and that's why they can't apply these rules retrospectively which will be injustice to all candidates who applied assuming the old rules in place.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> There will be an big impact for applicants like me. I will loose 5 points for age in couple of months and then I will not be eligible for invite. So this is a huge thing however NSW will definitely consider that new set of rules were published on 5th Aug and that's why they can't apply these rules retrospectively which will be injustice to all candidates who applied assuming the old rules in place /quote]
> 
> Else there is no problem with the new rules even Diac also will 5 points for the state application...so based on the monthly cycle we are getting invitation... am I right anything important missing....


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya said:
> 
> 
> > There will be an big impact for applicants like me. I will loose 5 points for age in couple of months and then I will not be eligible for invite. So this is a huge thing however NSW will definitely consider that new set of rules were published on 5th Aug and that's why they can't apply these rules retrospectively which will be injustice to all candidates who applied assuming the old rules in place /quote]
> ...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya said:
> 
> 
> > There will be an big impact for applicants like me. I will loose 5 points for age in couple of months and then I will not be eligible for invite. So this is a huge thing however NSW will definitely consider that new set of rules were published on 5th Aug and that's why they can't apply these rules retrospectively which will be injustice to all candidates who applied assuming the old rules in place /quote]
> ...


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Do you have any credible information about your opinion. The guy has not even received the acknowledgement number. How can you be so sure that old rules will apply to him.
> Jayant don't mind however I would like to portray the true picture. If you wish to have true opinion or just positive response to your query, its your choice...


Bokka please read my previous post 
For 2613 Programmers out of 4000 invitations 900 are already given. This limit has reached in just 15- 20 days. ( according to the reports available on skill select website) if this the case there are aprox. 3000 invites left for Programmers alone all over Oz for 2013/14. 
please refer to the reports available for more clarity.
The credible info I have is the reports and these are my assumptions only and please don't take it too personal Mr Bokya.
Thanks


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Bokka please read my previous post
> For 2613 Programmers out of 4000 invitations 900 are already given. This limit has reached in just 15- 20 days. ( according to the reports available on skill select website) if this the case there are aprox. 3000 invites left for Programmers alone all over Oz for 2013/14.
> please refer to the reports available for more clarity.
> The credible info I have is the reports and these are my assumptions only and please don't take it too personal Mr Bokya.
> Thanks


Total number of applications are 4800 not 4000.

Everyone has read these reports. What inference you draw from these reports related to his question is really a question? If someone doesn't have acknowledgement number how can you say that he/ she will get the invite. Application for 190 is under process only when you get acknowledgement number.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody contacted NSW no updates in Site..... please let us know anybody contacted and any latest information.....


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Anybody contacted NSW no updates in Site..... please let us know anybody contacted and any latest information.....


When i called yesterday morning, they redirect me to voice mail... after that i read below at the website

"We assure you that we will be updating this website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check this website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email. "

Probably we have to wait, before we should call...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*approval or ack today*

Guys pl update if there is any approval or ack today


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Got invitated*

Hello friends,

I just got an email from SkillSlesct that I got invited for 190. Havent received any anything from nsw though. Hopefully i will get it soon.

My ref. 365* (onshore). 
Occupation: Accountant (general) 221111

Will update more details and timeline soon.

Thanks every one.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> When i called yesterday morning, they redirect me to voice mail... after that i read below at the website
> 
> "We assure you that we will be updating this website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check this website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email. "
> 
> Probably we have to wait, before we should call...



i hope they started processing existing applications because y'day for one person NSW raised few concerns on DD ... slowly they are processing all the existing applications...Just predicting ...


regards,


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

anna20 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just got an email from SkillSlesct that I got invited for 190. Havent received any anything from nsw though. Hopefully i will get it soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the invite . .......i m worried i didnt get approval yet n my ack no . is 364* but i am offshore dont knw whether i will get or not so tensed and worried . god pls help


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Congrats for the invite . .......i m worried i didnt get approval yet n my ack no . is 364* but i am offshore dont knw whether i will get or not so tensed and worried . god pls help


Dont worry ankita your turn will be soon..good luck


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Congrats for the invite . .......i m worried i didnt get approval yet n my ack no . is 364* but i am offshore dont knw whether i will get or not so tensed and worried . god pls help


Whats ur occupation code? and when you received ack?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Whats ur occupation code? and when you received ack?


its 222311 and category is financial investment advisor . ack received on 18 july 2013 with no . 364*. i m so very tensed and worried .......................may b i am offshore thats why i am nt getting approval ...............................god bless helpp


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

anna20 said:


> Dont worry ankita your turn will be soon..good luck


thanku anna pray that i will get soon


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jayantsit said:


> i hope they started processing existing applications because y'day for one person NSW raised few concerns on DD ... slowly they are processing all the existing applications...Just predicting ...
> 
> regards,


Not conclusive.... they anyway need to process applications.... as visa will be issued on pro rata basis... the question is, will they be sending visa invite to people whose application has reached them befor 5 aug.


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its 222311 and category is financial investment advisor . ack received on 18 july 2013 with no . 364*. i m so very tensed and worried .......................may b i am offshore thats why i am nt getting approval ...............................god bless helpp


I received ack on 17th though


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its 222311 and category is financial investment advisor . ack received on 18 july 2013 with no . 364*. i m so very tensed and worried .......................may b i am offshore thats why i am nt getting approval ...............................god bless helpp


You must be must be relaxed. you should be receiving soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

anna20 said:


> I received ack on 17th though


Ohk actually i applied through agent and may be he had received it on 17 when i told hm to prvide me ack no then he mailed me and i am also chartered accountant by profession you are also same or jus accountant . i am just worried asa my agent is little lazy lad  its been so long waiting time when i started process and i m tired of this nw


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mike alic said:


> You must be must be relaxed. you should be receiving soon... :fingerscrossed:


hmmmm:fingerscrossed:
any idea will they prefer only onshore candidate to get approved in this week or they gv approval to offshore candidates also


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Ohk actually i applied through agent and may be he had received it on 17 when i told hm to prvide me ack no then he mailed me and i am also chartered accountant by profession you are also same or jus accountant . i am just worried asa my agent is little lazy lad  its been so long waiting time when i started process and i m tired of this nw


Dont worry...i didnt claim any pts for any exp.mine was pretty straight forward..may be thats why your one taking little longer..but dont worry sooner or later you will get it..hopefully by today..fingers crossed..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

anna20 said:


> Dont worry...i didnt claim any pts for any exp.mine was pretty straight forward..may be thats why your one taking little longer..but dont worry sooner or later you will get it..hopefully by today..fingers crossed..


thanks dear


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Any idea when this people will start picking up SS applications ? is it days ? Weeks or Months ?
I called NSW SS office, but they doesn't have any answer.


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ,

I spoke to NSW yesterday, they are not clear what has happened and how it would effect.
They said this has never happened in history (not true though), said nothing is transparent as of now. They cannot say anything until DIAC reveal its plans


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its 222311 and category is financial investment advisor . ack received on 18 july 2013 with no . 364*. i m so very tensed and worried .......................may b i am offshore thats why i am nt getting approval ...............................god bless helpp


I got my approval yesterday, recently people r getting approval in 25 to 30 days so i think u will be getting your's around 15th of this mth
god bless everyone and good luckray2:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Bokya said:


> PLZ PLZ PLZ read this


Thanks Bokya, it makes things little more clear plus an official source.


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi ,

Spoke to NSW now, they are not sure if they will have any update from DIAC even in the next couple of days. According to them lastet update would always be on NSW page.

Hope for the best, sqaundering the time. No other go


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

baba18 said:


> I got my approval yesterday, recently people r getting approval in 25 to 30 days so i think u will be getting your's around 15th of this mth
> god bless everyone and good luckray2:


whats ur ack num


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Any one offshore applicant got approval today kindly mention ur details alongwith acknowledgement number


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys, any approval this morning?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Guys, any approval this morning?


YES anna 20 got and baba18 got yesterday one is offshore and other is on shore no other updates even 365* got app but mine is 364* and i m off shore and hd not got appproval so tensed and worried


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't worry, NSW is sponsoring all occupations except for those mentioned by DIAC, u will get it by tommorow..


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> YES anna 20 got and baba18 got yesterday one is offshore and other is on shore no other updates even 365* got app but mine is 364* and i m off shore and hd not got appproval so tensed and worried


Actually, there is nothing to worry about in your case... They just started to approve the 36** series today and the only case we know was straightforward with no points claimed for work experience. 
So, based on the complexity of your case and the efficiency of the case officer I'm very sure that you will get approved this week...
Just relax... you are in a very good position 

Cheers


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mohkam said:


> Actually, there is nothing to worry about in your case... They just started to approve the 36** series today and the only case we know was straightforward with no points claimed for work experience.
> So, based on the complexity of your case and the efficiency of the case officer I'm very sure that you will get approved this week...
> Just relax... you are in a very good position
> 
> Cheers


BUT i thnk they Aare approving only onshore applicants


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Last offshore applicant ref number?*

Can you guys tell me what is the latest reference number of offshore applicant who got approval?


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> BUT i thnk they Aare approving only onshore applicants


No Way mate.... there is no evidence for that.... Offshore applications MAY take a bit longer but this could be only because of verification reasons....

Relax... You will get it soon and I will ask you to invite me for dinner as soon as you arrive to sydney


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mohkam said:


> Actually, there is nothing to worry about in your case... They just started to approve the 36** series today and the only case we know was straightforward with no points claimed for work experience.
> So, based on the complexity of your case and the efficiency of the case officer I'm very sure that you will get approved this week...
> Just relax... you are in a very good position
> 
> Cheers


BUT i thnk they Aare approving only onshore applicants


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

mine is 360*, still waiting , got acknowlegment on july17th, s/w engineer


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

mohkam said:


> No Way mate.... there is no evidence for that.... Offshore applications MAY take a bit longer but this could be only because of verification reasons....
> 
> Relax... You will get it soon and I will ask you to invite me for dinner as soon as you arrive to sydney


hahahaha for sure sir it will be an honour for me to invite u


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> What is your acknowledgement number/ date?
> 
> Also I will be giving my opinion based on my knowledge and experience of my friends who got visa in past.
> I am not an expert and my opinion should not in any way be considered as final word/ authentic comment.


yup !! i understood sir...... just an opinion . No ack number..just application received by NSW mentioned as 1st august 2013.. but ack mail came with notice on 6th aug.


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> In NSW mail wass the received date specified?


Yes.. as august 1st


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

any one received ack number ??? who submitted after aug 1st ? - update plz


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

cadspac said:


> Hey dude, do it ASAP, it happened to me, and one I got it fixed I got my approval, so do not hesitate to do it.


When you had received this letter and after sending new DD in how many days you had received your Invitation ?

My Story Here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

meher said:


> yup !! i understood sir...... just an opinion . No ack number..just application received by NSW mentioned as 1st august 2013.. but ack mail came with notice on 6th aug.


Then I think you will come under new rules. There is no clarity as of now what will happen to candidates who have got acknowledgement without number. In my view this is something like application not accepted but not rejected either. Its like suspended till DIAC informs NSW about new set of rules. 
As I said DIAC can not implement any new rules retrospectively however afterall its altogether DIAC's decision to give Visa or not and they can change any rules at any time and decline Visa to anyone.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

guys got invite


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

betsy.2012 said:


> any one received ack number ??? who submitted after aug 1st ? - update plz


Please update your acknowledgement number in your signature


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

.............


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

ankitakharbanda said:


> guys got invite :d:d:d:d


congrats!!!


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Hi Ankita, what is your ack number and 
ANZcode ? can u pls update


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hahahaha for sure sir it will be an honour for me to invite u


congratulations u have been invited.....seen in spreadsheet


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all
what is new rules? what will happen to us like me I got ack on 18 july 2013.my no is 13/37.. my code is 261313? I have only 55 points if nsw accept it will b 60. what should I do now? what is new update regarding this issue? guys especially onshore plz get informed from DIAC OR NSW and please update us. I am tired of seeing internet round the clock. we should raise our voice against retrospectively used rule.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> what is new rules? what will happen to us like me I got ack on 18 july 2013.my no is 13/37.. my code is 261313? I have only 55 points if nsw accept it will b 60. what should I do now? what is new update regarding this issue? guys especially onshore plz get informed from DIAC OR NSW and please update us. I am tired of seeing internet round the clock. we should raise our voice against retrospectively used rule.


Hi Uma,

I called NSW guys, but they don't have any update.
Even I m also tired.

Unnat


----------



## ranna (Jul 24, 2013)

Only options left are to wait at the gate, until main door opens and we get invited. It's very irritating to be too close to target and then someone closes the doors on the face for some of us.

Ack 36**
Dt 15/jul
Profession: Developer/Programmer.
IELTS (8, 7, 6.5, 6 )


----------



## anna20 (Jul 22, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Congrats!!! U must be relieved now. Good luck with the application.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Wow.. congrates... finally


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Congrats.............:thumb::


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

thanks alll my ack no . was 364*


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Congrats


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> thanks alll my ack no . was 364*


Yohooooooo.. I told you mate 

Congrats and best of luck for you next step


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> thanks alll my ack no . was 364*


Congrats buddy...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

bjpnr25 said:


> mine is 360*, still waiting , got acknowlegment on july17th, s/w engineer


Hi
Iam also in the same boat friend mine is 337* n date is 11 July 261313. Iam worried war will happen to all of us


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Keep low expectation dear ones, it is tough to get immigration now. They are tightening the process in every possible way. So who ever gets the invitation are lucky enough. And going forward i think this restriction will be there ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

so who have ack no they are getting approvals...after AUG 1 any update ..still i am in confused state...bit tensed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> what is new rules? what will happen to us like me I got ack on 18 july 2013.my no is 13/37.. my code is 261313? I have only 55 points if nsw accept it will b 60. what should I do now? what is new update regarding this issue? guys especially onshore plz get informed from DIAC OR NSW and please update us. I am tired of seeing internet round the clock. we should raise our voice against retrospectively used rule.



Hi Uma.

Same pinch ( I am from nepal  ). Even I am on the same page. I got acknowledgement on 30th July 2013 stating that they have received the documents and would provide the response within 12 weeks. But now looking at the current situation, I am losing hope. We have minimal chance/luck. However, lets see whats in store for us.


----------



## SS28 (Mar 7, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys got invite


Congrats


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

aryal said:


> Hi Uma.
> 
> Same pinch ( I am from nepal  ). Even I am on the same page. I got acknowledgement on 30th July 2013 stating that they have received the documents and would provide the response within 12 weeks. But now looking at the current situation, I am losing hope. We have minimal chance/luck. However, lets see whats in store for us.


Whats your ack number?


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

*489 State Sponsorship*

I applied SS NSW Southern Inland 26/05/2013
recieved AcK 18/07/2013 Occ: Civil Engieer

Please let me know anyone have idea about approval?
How long it take?

Cheers:
car:


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Ankita congrats, can u tell what time u got invite?


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

bokya said:


> whats your ack number?




13#/41**


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Ankita congrats, can u tell what time u got invite?


actually i applied through an agent and he called me today at 2 pm .


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> actually i applied through an agent and he called me today at 2 pm .


Ankita which occupation u belong..is it 2613..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

To all IT guys, if you get any approval, even on pro-rata basis, please update the excel. As per excel NSW has already processed 13/36**, that means they might have process IT profiles as well and handed over to DIAC, and DIAC will allocate visa along with 189 candidates on pro-rata basis.

If you will update, the it will be helpful for us to estimate the queue size.

ray2:
**Stay Positive


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> To all IT guys, if you get any approval, even on pro-rata basis, please update the excel. As per excel NSW has already processed 13/36**, that means they might have process IT profiles as well and handed over to DIAC, and DIAC will allocate visa along with 189 candidates on pro-rata basis.
> 
> If you will update, the it will be helpful for us to estimate the queue size.
> 
> ...



docs received to nsw 05 aug and still waiting for ack no...no update from NSW...if nsw not accepting...NSW will hand over the pending applications to DIAC or we have to do that...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jayantsit said:


> docs received to nsw 05 aug and still waiting for ack no...no update from NSW...if nsw not accepting...NSW will hand over the pending applications to DIAC or we have to do that...


I think notice says they wont allocate visa, probably if profile is suitable they will give you points and you land up in queue of 189 visa.

And from that queue based on points and application date, top candidates will be picked for visa. the only problem is, after your application people with higher point keep joining that queue, they will get priority. 

People like me who have 60 points are having disadvantage, and our fate totally depends on no of candidates with 60+ points, with o many changes in ACS rules, i doubt many people will be left with 60+ points.

I myself had 60 points without SS, but ACS change the rule and my points became 55.

Lets pray ray2: that there are not many 60+ candidates


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> To all IT guys, if you get any approval, even on pro-rata basis, please update the excel. As per excel NSW has already processed 13/36**, that means they might have process IT profiles as well and handed over to DIAC, and DIAC will allocate visa along with 189 candidates on pro-rata basis.
> 
> If you will update, the it will be helpful for us to estimate the queue size.
> 
> ...


hi,

my ACK no is 13/360*, i dint get any invitation, am s/w engg. waiting for update


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

bjpnr25 said:


> hi,
> 
> my ACK no is 13/360*, i dint get any invitation, am s/w engg. waiting for update


DIAC sends invite every 1st and 3rd Monday of month, first Monday has already passed, lets wait for third Monday.

By the way how many points you have with out SS.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> I think notice says they wont allocate visa, probably if profile is suitable they will give you points and you land up in queue of 189 visa.
> 
> And from that queue based on points and application date, top candidates will be picked for visa. the only problem is, after your application people with higher point keep joining that queue, they will get priority.
> 
> ...


If the new application not accepted by the state then how can we apply who has 55 points without SS?

It is not clear that what would be the procedure for 190 class.

Hope for the best.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

aryal said:


> 13#/41**


gr8, mine is also in same series, keep in touch


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> gr8, mine is also in same series, keep in touch


bokya,

is NSW providing approval for all pending ack people???


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> I think notice says they wont allocate visa, probably if profile is suitable they will give you points and you land up in queue of 189 visa.
> 
> And from that queue based on points and application date, top candidates will be picked for visa. the only problem is, after your application people with higher point keep joining that queue, they will get priority.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you.

I would like to add few more to it...

I guess state nominated applicants will be added to the queue but DIAC will increase the number of the EOIs to be cleared in second round.

As we all aware that EOIs with 60 points gets cleared in second round of every month. So to accommodate the state nominated applicants on pro-rata basis DIAC has to increase the second round seats a bit...

What you guys say?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> I would like to add few more to it...
> 
> ...


sorry if i am talking negative side...if NSW asking us to withdraw the EOI then wass the next plan..sorry if anything wrong in my view..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> I think notice says they wont allocate visa, probably if profile is suitable they will give you points and you land up in queue of 189 visa.
> 
> And from that queue based on points and application date, top candidates will be picked for visa. the only problem is, after your application people with higher point keep joining that queue, they will get priority.
> 
> ...


What rubbish are you talking about. First two paras don't even make sense. Please be aware of all rules before posting your comments.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> sorry if i am talking negative side...if NSW asking us to withdraw the EOI then wass the next plan..sorry if anything wrong in my view..


Nothing wrong in your query.. 

There are possibilities.. But ideally they will only let one know that one's application is not fit or that they wont sponsor.. 

Modifying EOI is upto us... They will only intimate their decision and will not instruct anything.. 

But it's implied that once they refuse to sponsor, then there's no point in retaining that nsw EOI. 

Cheers..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Totally agree with you.
> 
> I would like to add few more to it...
> 
> ...


Who said 190 guys will be in same queue as 189. If we get approval we will get invite. If DIAC decides to have rounds as 190 then there will be separate round. Else what would be the difference in applying via 190 (apart from 5 points which we get from 190).
Lets wait until DIAC and NSW clear all things.
190 was never meant for points based allocation. If so they would have given 5 extra points for state sponsorship and included it in 189.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jayantsit said:


> sorry if i am talking negative side...if NSW asking us to withdraw the EOI then wass the next plan..sorry if anything wrong in my view..


I dont think they will ask you to withdraw, people used to go for 190 because, people used to get priority, but with changed scenario, NSW will say if you wish you can withdraw application. But i think people with 55 points dont have any other option than accepting these changed circumstances, and still go for nsw ss.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Bokya said:


> What rubbish are you talking about. First two paras don't even make sense. Please be aware of all rules before posting your comments.


 Bokya, check ACT site and you come to know that he is right....


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Bokya, check ACT site and you come to know that he is right....


I was the one to check the ACT site and give their link in this forum. I am aware of what is going on. Worst case they will stop 190. However they will have to cater to candidates who have applied before 5th Aug since they can't apply any rules retrospectively.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Bokya, check ACT site and you come to know that he is right....


leave it mahendra, our purpose is to share what we feel is making sense.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokya said:


> I was the one to check the ACT site and give their link in this forum. I am aware of what is going on. Worst case they will stop 190. However they will have to cater to candidate who have applied before 5th Aug since they can't apply any rules retrospectively.


Bokya, you are most welcome to provide alternate hypothesis


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I was the one to check the ACT site and give their link in this forum. I am aware of what is going on. Worst case they will stop 190. However they will have to cater to candidates who have applied before 5th Aug since they can't apply any rules retrospectively.


Speaking of "retrospectivity"... Wr were u when ACS did the same during april?? 

You have no rights to question their decision.. You are an intending migrant.. Have to abide by their rules however injustice it may be..


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> Speaking of "retrospectivity"... Wr were u when ACS did the same during april??
> 
> You have no rights to question their decision.. You are an intending migrant.. Have to abide by their rules however injustice it may be..


It's bitter, but you got to swallow... 

Cheers.. All the best..


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> leave it mahendra, our purpose is to share what we feel is making sense.


That's what I think...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

divyap said:


> Speaking of "retrospectivity"... Wr were u when ACS did the same during april??
> 
> You have no rights to question their decision.. You are an intending migrant.. Have to abide by their rules however injustice it may be..


Can you show me where did I question their decision?

I have gone thru same with the changed rule in April. According to ACS the rule was published on 15th April and all the candidates who were given results after that date were affected.
In here all candidates who submit their application after 5th Aug will get affected.
I have already said the DIAC can change their rules anytime they want and they can grant or reject visa anyone they want.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Can you show me where did I question their decision?
> 
> I have gone thru same with the changed rule in April. According to ACS the rule was published on 15th April and all the candidates who were given results after that date were affected.
> In here all candidates who submit their application after 5th Aug will get affected.
> I have already said the DIAC can change their rules anytime they want and they can grant or reject visa anyone they want.


Dude, 

Here apr 15 is the date after which the results were different.. So any application applied before Apr 15 were also affected. (i applied on march 18th n was affected too :-( )..

The same goes to aug 5 th as well.. 

This is what I would say "be prepared for the worst".. Get plan B ready... You may even, someday think about me for giving such a suggestion... 

Cheers thanks all the best...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

divyap said:


> Speaking of "retrospectivity"... Wr were u when ACS did the same during april??
> 
> You have no rights to question their decision.. You are an intending migrant.. Have to abide by their rules however injustice it may be..


Well said DivyaP


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Infact i was looking at ACS thread, one guy there got 8 years of exp deducted out of 11 year of total exp.

Things are getting weird day by day with PR process.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

divyap said:


> Dude,
> 
> Here apr 15 is the date after which the results were different.. So any application applied before Apr 15 were also affected. (i applied on march 18th n was affected too :-( )..
> 
> ...



DivyaP,

Please clarify regarding notice...if NSW not accepted ... could you please tell me regarding "but the pro-rata approach will mean that invitations will be staggered and issued to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds." so i have 55 points excluding state points..how DIAC will consider our applications ?? as we lagging 5 points .. please clarify i am searching for exact answer from 2 days...


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> I think notice says they wont allocate visa, probably if profile is suitable they will give you points and you land up in queue of 189 visa.
> 
> And from that queue based on points and application date, top candidates will be picked for visa. the only problem is, after your application people with higher point keep joining that queue, they will get priority.
> 
> ...



I think we should stop this guessing game. You are missing out on the most rudimentary fact of 190 VISA. As soon as state nominates/approves your application, you will get invite. Whereas pro rata is applicable only for 189 candidates. So it now depends on DIAC decision completely whether the state should process the already accepted applications or not. So no use guessing anything from our side. Lets hope for the best!! Wish you all good luck !!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

aryal said:


> I think we should stop this guessing game. You are missing out on the most rudimentary fact of 190 VISA. As soon as state nominates/approves your application, you will get invite. Whereas pro rata is applicable only for 189 candidates. So it now depends on DIAC decision completely whether the state should process the already accepted applications or not. So no use guessing anything from our side. Lets hope for the best!! Wish you all good luck !!


Aryal, notice says they will process applications on pro-rata basis. we can have only two ways here

1) 189 & 190 queue get merged
2) DIAC create new queue for 190 and they get processed on same way as 189.

Notice is saying state will not give visa. But logically they should continue sponsoring candidates(5 points, else major chunk of applicant who have 55 point will disappear from scene). 

The only issue i can see is, for people who applied before rules changed. but looking at past record of Oz authorities, i think same rule will apply for new and old applicants.

Believe me, if they decide to process old applications with old rule, i'll be most happy person. If they had continued for 1 more week i would have got invite.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

bjpnr25 said:


> hi,
> 
> my ACK no is 13/360*, i dint get any invitation, am s/w engg. waiting for update


hi,

My ACk is 337* date:11th july code 261313 even i haven't got approval.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> hi,
> 
> My ACk is 337* date:11th july code 261313 even i haven't got approval.:fingerscrossed:


How many points did u claim? Any points for experience?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> How many points did u claim? Any points for experience?


Applied in Feb with 60 points and now can claim 5 more as i have now 5 + year exp. And still waiting for invitation :/


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Infact i was looking at ACS thread, one guy there got 8 years of exp deducted out of 11 year of total exp.
> 
> Things are getting weird day by day with PR process.


Let me be CLEAR here ACS is NOT deducting your Exp. What they now start doing is accessing only minimum years of applicant exp.which make them qualify for Visa by doing so they are reducing their work load.

Rest of the EXP you can claim at the time of EOI and afterword by submitting supporting documents ( Joining letters,ITR etc)


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Applied in Feb with 60 points and now can claim 5 more as i have now 5 + year exp. And still waiting for invitation :/


Applied in Feb? 

I think u must take this more seriuosly.. Did u try to reach nsw migration team? If u email them,they ll respond within 48 hours for sure. 

Cheers.. All the best..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> Applied in Feb?
> 
> I think u must take this more seriuosly.. Did u try to reach nsw migration team? If u email them,they ll respond within 48 hours for sure.
> 
> Cheers.. All the best..



On July 17, 2013 they told me to submit new DD as they have changed their Name to "*NSW Trade & Investment*" :/


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> On July 17, 2013 they told me to submit new DD as they have changed their Name to "NSW Trade & Investment" :/


Never mind the delay, have you submitted the DD? 
You still have enough time to get invite....


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey people any approval this morning, pls update!


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Aryal, notice says they will process applications on pro-rata basis. we can have only two ways here
> 
> 1) 189 & 190 queue get merged
> 2) DIAC create new queue for 190 and they get processed on same way as 189.
> ...



Hi , 

I came across news so I thought to share it with u. DIAC has scrapped 190 visa for these 6 occupations. So there wont be 190 visa issued by any state or territory for these occupations. There will be only 189 visa
check this URL on ACT website which DIAC information also, it clearly says

Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


"DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year. These invitations will be only issued to applicants for the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) visa which is not state or territory nominated."


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Any body called DIAC, migration agent about when they will open NSW SS open. Now its very difficult to wait for me. Please advice.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys 1 more bad news....i came to know Visa fees once again increased upto 15% from 1 sep 2013....DIAC is really playing with the migrants....


Visa Type Current Fee From 1 Sep Increase	
457 Temporary Worker (Skilled) $900 $1,035 $135	
Partner (Onshore) $3,975 $4,575 $600	
Partner (Offshore) $2,680 $3,085 $405	
General Skilled Migration $3,060 $3,520 $460	
Temporary Graduate 485 $1,250 $1,440 $190	
Working Holiday $365 $420 $55	
Contributory Parent 2nd VAC $42,220 $48,550 $6,330


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Any body called DIAC, migration agent about when they will open NSW SS open. Now its very difficult to wait for me. Please advice.


I have written mail to them, lets see what they reply back.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hay folks,please someone mainly onshore applicant call to NSW / DIAC office now and update for us. it's hard to wait .......


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Uma, I have called NSW SS office but they are saying they are waiting on DIAC. And there is no ETA when DIAC will get back to NSW SS office. So there is infinite waiting like MERI MARAJI...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Uma, I have called NSW SS office but they are saying they are waiting on DIAC. And there is no ETA when DIAC will get back to NSW SS office. So there is infinite waiting like MERI MARAJI...


then u can make call to DIAC and make a report , u should say that, ok they want to apply rule apply that but can not applied retrospectively.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi jayantsit, 
From where did get this news of fee increase. I m not able to find it, pls share the url


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sahil772 said:


> Hi jayantsit,
> From where did get this news of fee increase. I m not able to find it, pls share the url


https://www.acacia-au.com/immigratio...ember-2013.php


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can someone please update who received approval from NSW SS recently? Nobody seems to be updating for a week now..

Cheers guys


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

*I received this reply from NSW regarding new rule

"Dear XXXX, 
Thank you for your email. We do not have an update as yet. We will post any new information on our website. Please check the website for the most up to date information. We will contact applicants as soon as we have a definitive answer. At this stage we cannot nominate any applications for these occupations including those that we received on or before August 5th. 

Kind Regards, 
XXXXXX 

NSW Trade and Investment 
Business Migration and Industry Skills 
Level 47 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000 
GPO Box 5477 "*


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

alok509gupta said:


> *I received this reply from NSW regarding new rule
> 
> "Dear XXXX,
> Thank you for your email. We do not have an update as yet. We will post any new information on our website. Please check the website for the most up to date information. We will contact applicants as soon as we have a definitive answer. At this stage we cannot nominate any applications for these occupations including those that we received on or before August 5th.
> ...


Alok,

This could a little bit good news for us i believe ur docs also reached on AUG 05 as my docs reached to NSW on AUG 05 8 AM..if DIAC accepted then our applications also will be processed...am i right..

Regards,


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> so who have ack no they are getting approvals...after AUG 1 any update ..still i am in confused state...bit tensed :fingerscrossed:


I believe what ever application they have received on or before August 5th will be considered with new or old rule. But it will take time for sure. Until they open the SS they wont take any new application. I strongly feel this restriction will go until Jan 2014.


Thanks


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sahil772 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I came across news so I thought to share it with u. DIAC has scrapped 190 visa for these 6 occupations. So there wont be 190 visa issued by any state or territory for these occupations. There will be only 189 visa
> check this URL on ACT website which DIAC information also, it clearly says
> ...


Cant find this on DIAC's or NSW's website. The link you shared is news article. Which cannot be taken as offical announcement.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> Cant find this on DIAC's or NSW's website. The link you shared is news article. Which cannot be taken as offical announcement.


It's there friend, I have seen the same!!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> Cant find this on DIAC's or NSW's website. The link you shared is news article. Which cannot be taken as offical announcement.


Check this out!


Canberra - Create your future

Home
Migrating
Learning
Living
News
Real stories
you are here: Home / News / Important DIAC Announcement
Important DIAC Announcement
Published 5th August 2013
On 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments (including the ACT) are not able to nominate any intending migrants for a points tested visa from the following occupations:

Chemical and Materials Engineers;
ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
Electronics Engineers;
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
Other Engineering Professional; and
Software and Applications Programmers.

*DIAC has been receiving a high level of demand for these occupations. To address this, invitations for these occupations will now be issued by DIAC twice per month (pro rata) over the 2013-14 program year. These invitations will be only issued to applicants for the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) visa which is not state or territory nominated.
* 
How this affects the ACT’s Program:
From 5 August 2013 the ACT is not able to confirm nomination of Skilled-Nominated (Subclass 190) visa for the above six occupations on SkillSelect.
As a result the ACT is not accepting applications for nomination of these six occupations until further notice.

Further information provided by DIAC to explain this decision:
Early in the 2013-14 program year a significant proportion of available places were used up for these six occupations. The same situation occurred in the beginning of 2012-13 which resulted in these occupations reaching their ceilings early.
Based on this ongoing high level of demand, the decision was made to move to a pro rata allocation of places to prevent the ceilings from being met again early in this program year and to allow some skilled workers in these occupations to be invited to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.
If the decision to implement pro rata allocations had not been made, the available places for these occupations would have been fully exhausted well before the end of 2013-14.
However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.
The decision by DIAC to move to pro rata allocation for these six occupations was not taken lightly.
For further information please visit the DIAC website.


That's pretty bad news :-(


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Alok,
> 
> This could a little bit good news for us i believe ur docs also reached on AUG 05 as my docs reached to NSW on AUG 05 8 AM..if DIAC accepted then our applications also will be processed...am i right..
> 
> Regards,


If you read the letter it says on or before 5th Aug which means ALL APPLICATIONS applied before 5th August included.
Applications after 5th are not being considered at the moment .

I don't think this will go down well and I suggest everyone who is affected by this to start working on their points to be invited through the 189 scheme . It might be a bit tough but it is doable


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

People can start withdrawing there applications to get refund for 300 aus $


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

alok509gupta said:


> People can start withdrawing there applications to get refund for 300 aus $


Dear Alok, is that official?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

it should go like .... ok according to DIAC state can not nominate and can not send invitation. but state can asses our document and can send 5 points to EOI. then it will be 60 points for people like me. after that DIAC can send invitation according to their need and according to time of EOI submission. I think this will be of little help for people like me who are lacking for 5 points .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Dear Alok, is that official?


IT IS OFFICIALLY ANOUNCED TO WITHDRAWL APPLICATION?????????????ray:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> IT IS OFFICIALLY ANOUNCED TO WITHDRAWL APPLICATION?????????????ray:


In NSW nothing is updated ...?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

This is so bad, look like any other profession will have this round the most invites ,,like accountants etc,,,,as IT invites are reached blockup already and high level.

IT guys can be probably invited very minor in 19 aug, but very minor even on so on each month.


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Similar to ACT, NSW site link :

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi ,
Anyone have idea about 489 NSW( Southern Inland ) State Sponsorship processing time
I applied 29/5/2013. agent said ACk received 18/7/2013 but don't know ACK number.

Thanks,


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> In NSW nothing is updated ...?



State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


"We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information."


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Any approvals today?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

I just got an update from my MARA agent that he received positive response from NSW for an application launched on july 11th. ( as software engineer )

It sounded very strange to me. Any such cases today ? Is he lying ? I think yes. layball:


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Jus ask him to forward that mail to you n u can check...


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

umashanker said:


> IT IS OFFICIALLY ANOUNCED TO WITHDRAWL APPLICATION?????????????ray:


Please WAKE UP it says not to withdraw. Please dont scare people with false info


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> 
> "We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information."


Raj,

NSW is telling wait until they inform to withdraw even this notice is published on AUG 05 2013 itself.. wass new in this notice...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Please WAKE UP it says not to withdraw. Please dont scare people with false info



Still decision is not yet published.. please dont circulate wrong information ....


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I just got an update from my MARA agent that he received positive response from NSW for an application launched on july 11th. ( as software engineer )
> 
> It sounded very strange to me. Any such cases today ? Is he lying ? I think yes. layball:


Please ask your agent to forward that mail. 

I hope he is not kidding.


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Still decision is not yet published.. please dont circulate wrong information ....


what do you mean not to circulate false info.

thats there available of NSW website

*We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.*


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> what do you mean not to circulate false info.
> 
> thats there available of NSW website
> 
> *We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.*


Dude...it says "NOT TO WITHDRAW"


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> what do you mean not to circulate false info.
> 
> thats there available of NSW website
> 
> *We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.*



They are asking us NOT to withdraw the application, are n't you reading it properly


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Dude...it says "NOT TO WITHDRAW"


That's what I am saying other people like Jayansit says its not official and not to circulate false.

Until decision is made we are encouraged not to withdraw.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I just got an update from my MARA agent that he received positive response from NSW for an application launched on july 11th. ( as software engineer )
> 
> It sounded very strange to me. Any such cases today ? Is he lying ? I think yes. layball:


Bump Bump...to push this to top again...

Anyone with such cases here???


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Please ask your agent to forward that mail.
> 
> I hope he is not kidding.


Prem

Just checked with my agent nothing like that...my agent is telling still DIAC not yet updated the decision on pending applications.

Regards,


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Please WAKE UP it says not to withdraw. Please dont scare people with false info


I too with you, please request people to not to scare n assume things and post here. Request to share reliable information which would be useful for all of us as we are all in the same boat. 

Prem u r right that nsw says they are not clear about wat will happen to guys who have ack in hand but here few ppl are scaring ppl who already desperatly waiting for the approvals


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

Guys any approvals today.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Those who have got the invitation make your applications fast as from 1st Sept fees are getting increased by 15%.

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

amitso said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Those who have got the invitation make your applications fast as from 1st Sept fees are getting increased by 15%.
> 
> ...


OK, now I feel this might be one more reason to slow down the invitation process deliberately as they had done earlier in July'13. So now if they stop sending invites in this month and start giving it after Aug'13 DIAC will receive more money as part of increased visa fees.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

By the way is anybody got approval today?
Could u please update?


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

*Work permit in 190 Visa*

Dear All,

Just wanted to confirm a doubt. A person sponsored by NSW for *190 visa* is entitled to work all over NSW , right ? even Sydney ?

Regards.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shekky_27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just wanted to confirm a doubt. A person sponsored by NSW for *190 visa* is entitled to work all over NSW , right ? even Sydney ?
> 
> Regards.


Yes within NSW anywhere. Sydney comes in NSW, so there also.


----------



## shekky_27 (May 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Yes within NSW anywhere. Sydney comes in NSW, so there also.


Thanks :clap2:, I cannot tell you how relieved I am. One my friends, tore my into pieces by saying that I might have to choose a region and then work there only.

Regards.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

shekky_27 said:


> Thanks :clap2:, I cannot tell you how relieved I am. One my friends, tore my into pieces by saying that I might have to choose a region and then work there only.
> 
> Regards.


Your friend must be talking about 489.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> I am also coming to this nsw club as my assessment is completed today n get my result by tomorrow
> Hope result will be as per my expectation
> 
> Will submit my documents by 20 august
> ...


NSW has suspended all 190 applications for ICT professionals. If you don't fall in this category go ahead...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any updates from NSW or DIAC.. please share ...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

As NSW ditched us....ways to go forward?

1) NSW Regional Subclass ( 489 ) - If you get this VISA, you cannot stay in Sydney and the designated areas (Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration) doesn't seem to be so popular. Anyone throw some light here ?

2) Victoria Regional Subclass ( 489 ) - What is the IELTS criteria for this visa subclass to Vic?

3) Write IELTS again and target band 7 and above - If we write IELTS again, it might take 1.5 months for the results to come. By that time, if NSW comes back with some +ve response, this is a waste of money.

4) Apply for Employee Nomination Scheme . This seems to be very open and there is no upper limit on the quota. What are the drawbacks to this VISA?

Experts advice needed....thanks... 
Considering Software Engineer, I am not keen on other states except Vic and NSW


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> As NSW ditched us....ways to go forward?
> 
> 1) NSW Regional Subclass ( 489 ) - If you get this VISA, you cannot stay in Sydney and the designated areas (Designated Areas of Australia – Professionals and other Skilled Migrants – Workers – Visas & Immigration) doesn't seem to be so popular. Anyone throw some light here ?
> 
> ...


Venu,

Do u got any update from NSW..dont loose the hope...and if you got any update please share so we can understand..as of now..still same notice..hope for the best..


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Venu,
> 
> Do u got any update from NSW..dont loose the hope...and if you got any update please share so we can understand..as of now..still same notice..hope for the best..


No update dude. And I am exploring other options to proceed further.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> No update dude. And I am exploring other options to proceed further.


Venu,

Still NSW didnt commit on the pipeline applications and only we have best option to write IELTS so we can get 189 Visa..and all other options are waste ...

This is purely my knowledge..even i am looking for other open options..as of now IELTS is the best option..nothing else..

Regards


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Expert,

I received 489 Relative Sponsorship for QLD. But I applied NSW Southern INland SS as well. NSW ss appled 29/5/2013 recievd ACK 18/7/2013. Occu : Civil Engineer.

When considering unemployment rate, NSW Southern Inland has good employment rate.

What is the best option for me? 
Apply 489 using QLD RS or waiting for NSW SS 
If NSW SS is best option how long it take to get approval.

Please explain me.

Thanks


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

Is there any updates of approval? Seems like since the August 5 new rules, the 190 nsw team are slowing down in processing other occupation.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Exparts,

Please up to date NSW SS excel spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Exparts,

Are they any Spreadsheet for 489 visa for NSW SS


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

anyone from Sydney please call NSW/DIAC for further update. As of this process we are in confusion state. for example: I was planning to buy freeze but I post ponded it because if I get AUS PR it is useless. so there are many things which I am not done ,waiting for NSW response.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Uma,

I called them today also. They says that they may have some info by next week


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Any approvals this morning? Pls update which APP no. There r processing..


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

venugopal said:


> No update dude. And I am exploring other options to proceed further.


I agree with Venu. We should always be ready with Plan - B.


----------



## ragavindia (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got my IELTS 
Listening:	7.5
Reading:	8.5
Writing:	7.5
Speaking:	8.0
Still waiting for ACS ,


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

gyan said:


> I agree with Venu. We should always be ready with Plan - B.


Hi Gyan,

What can be the plan B ?? You any idea about other countries which is offering PR ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Uma,
> 
> I called them today also. They says that they may have some info by next week


It seems NSW finally breaking its silence... hope for the best...


----------



## oraclrock (Jul 2, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Gyan,
> 
> What can be the plan B ?? You any idea about other countries which is offering PR ?


There are some countries including:
1. Denmark
Denmark Immigration | Danish Visas | Work Permits and Residence Permits for Denmark | Danish Green Card

2. Canada
Canada Immigration Visas and Green Card - Canadian Immigration Categories


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

Some body say something about NSW SS ..when i call them - it goes to voice mail.... WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO PEOPLE WHO SUBMIT DOC ON 5TH MORNING 8 A.M ???? what they are going to do with my papers ??? accept or reject ? coz i can't go with 189 - i don't have 60 points - that why i applied for SS NSW. writing once ielts once-again is nightmare for me. ANY BODY TRIED CONTACTING OFFICE ? WHAT THEY ARE SAYING ? ANYBODY GOT Ack number ?


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

they are not taking software eng for canada ?? is in it ? please update !


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

betsy.2012 said:


> Some body say something about NSW SS ..when i call them - it goes to voice mail.... WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO PEOPLE WHO SUBMIT DOC ON 5TH MORNING 8 A.M ???? what they are going to do with my papers ??? accept or reject ? coz i can't go with 189 - i don't have 60 points - that why i applied for SS NSW. writing once ielts once-again is nightmare for me. ANY BODY TRIED CONTACTING OFFICE ? WHAT THEY ARE SAYING ? ANYBODY GOT Ack number ?


betsy,

As per the description, ur docs reached to NSW on 05 AUG 8 AM or ur docs dispatched to NSW?.Please clarify If your docs reached to NSW on 05 AUG 2013 then u r in safe zone else new rules will apply, if DIAC accepted,then NSW will process all the applications on or before 05 AUG 2013 reached application...so hope for the best..

following mail got from NSW and shared in forum....

"*Dear XXXX,
Thank you for your email. We do not have an update as yet. We will post any new information on our website. Please check the website for the most up to date information. We will contact applicants as soon as we have a definitive answer. At this stage we cannot nominate any applications for these occupations including those that we received on or before August 5th.

Kind Regards,
XXXXXX

NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 47 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 5477* "

regards,


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

thank jaya - kind of good news - all we can do at this point is "wait for the ack number" ..... 
thank you once again.


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

dont worry dear friend,

ur experience assessed has no problem.
but ur master degree assessed issue, i cant understand 

in which area u have completed master degree and its year of passing. 

reply 

just chill everything will be alright


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

any approval today?


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi betsy, 
Dont try for Canada as they must ve reached their ceiling by now coz it started on may 04 after remained closed for more than year. There were 300 places per occupation. There 24 occupation that they ve that r eligible for migration. They r called priority occupation list. U can check it online


----------



## sandhuaman (Aug 2, 2013)

k...

from my point of view there is no problem in experience.during e visa lodgement provide all the details of employment.i.e salary records, ur attendence, plus experience and relieving.
have u applied nsw ss ?


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

i m also facing same issue it seems .... now the real confusion started. in my ACS result 

The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/07 - 02/13 (6yrs 1mths) 

Position: Computer Programmer 

Employer: XXXXX

Country: INDIA

So , now i can see that it state sponsorship officer calculating from 2007 i can clim for 5 years that is 10 points - if not i can clim only 5 points for experience .... 

can somebody explain how this works ???? 

NOTE: i m still working at same company.... so my exp count ..... until i upload my e visa application ..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Just received the following from our industry association, sent from DIAC.

In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to in your email reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. Again, I would highlight that this change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

In the current program year, the percentage of places used up for these six occupational groups prior to the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:
Occupation ANZSCO Code Total Ceiling Invitations & Nominations Remaining places
Percentage of places used Percentage of places remaining
Chemical & Material Engineers 2331 360 173 187 48.06% 51.94%
ICT Business & System Analysts 2611 1380 897 483 65.00% 35.00%
Electronics Engineers 2334 420 152 268 36.19% 63.81%
Telecomm Eng Prof 2633 300 106 194 35.33% 64.67%
Other Engineering Prof 2339 300 98 202 32.67% 67.33%
Software and Applications Programmers 2613 4800 1,168 3,632 24.33% 75.67%

Occupational ceilings will be reviewed as part of a general review of SkillSelect in 2013-14 and this will involve all key stakeholders, including the MIA and State and Territory governments. The department will be preparing a discussion paper for distribution to stakeholders and this will provide an opportunity to comment on how SkillSelect has operated to date and to identify areas for improvement in the future.
In relation to the specific issues you have raised in your email, please see the responses below:

1. We understand that the State and Territory Governments were advise that the following six occupations (or occupation groups)for GSM points tested visas (Subclass 190 and 489) can no longer be nominated:
• Chemical and Materials Engineers; [ANZSCO Group 2331]
• ICT Business and Systems Analysts; [ANZSCO Group 2611]
• Electronics Engineers: [ANZSCO Group 2334]
• Telecommunications Engineering Professionals; [ANZSCO Group 2633]
• Other Engineering Professional [ANZSCO Group 2339]
• Software and Applications Programmers. [ANZSCO Group 2613]

These six Unit Groups comprise 17 occupations, 16 or which are on the CSOL. Can we assume that those 16 occupations are all not able to be nominated by State and Territory Governments?

As noted above, the continuing high numbers of EOIs for these six occupational groups meant that the available places would have been fully exhausted well before the end of the program year if the decision to implement pro rata allocations had not been made. In some instances the available places would have been used up in Monday’s invitation round or the following round on 19 August. It was considered the most appropriate option to allow a limited number of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to be invited to apply for a visa throughout the year, rather than allowing the ceilings to be met which would have prevented all skilled workers in these occupations from applying until the start of the next program year in July 2014.

Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. State and Territory Governments have been advised that if they have intending migrants for nomination in any of the six occupational groups who would have met the relevant cut-offs, they can refer these cases to the department for consideration of nomination on a case-by-case basis.

The intention of these changes is to ensure that the most highly skilled workers in these occupational groups are still eligible to apply for a visa. This will also avoid the situation of having a client being nominated or invited early in the program year at the expense of a more highly skilled intending migrant who cannot be nominated or invited later in the program year because the occupational ceiling has been reached. In this regard, SkillSelect is operating as intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa, not on a first-in, first-served basis.

2. Does this “ban” on occupations apply to State/Territory nomination applications which have been approved by the State/Territory Governments, but which have not yet been issued with an invitation to apply for a visa?

Visa applicants who have in good faith lodged applications for State or Territory nomination and whose applications have either not been finalised, or whose applications have been finalised but have not yet had an invitation to apply for a visa issued, will have been treated most unfairly.

Registered Migration Agents who have advised and assisted applicants with State/Territory nominations will have been placed in the unreasonable and invidious position of being seen to have not given correct advice.

There is no ban on these occupations but as advised above, we have implemented a pro rata allocation for the remaining places under the existing occupational ceiling for these groups. If this action were not taken, the occupational ceilings would have been met for these groups well before the end of the program year. States and Territories are also able to refer cases for consideration where they have clients who would have met the relevant cut-offs based on points and date of EOI submission.
An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. The clients referred to in the example above would also have been adversely affected if the relevant occupational ceiling had been reached since no one from the occupational group would be eligible for nomination or invitation until July 2014. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

3. Until today, when occupation ceilings were reached, they were no longer available for any GSM points based applications, not just State/Territory nominated applications.
Why has the decision been made to remove occupations from the State/Territory nominated Subclasses?

The MIA understands that State and Territory Governments have been advised that it is because there is a need to get “the best and the brightest”. This would assume that those obtaining State/Territory nomination are not the best and the brightest. Is that the case?

This decision would also seem to have the potential of causing great problems for some State and Territory Governments for whom the occupation groups are a significant component of their State Migration Plans. The decision could, in some cases, severely undermine those plans.

As noted above, State and Territory Governments can refer cases which would have met the relevant cut-offs for the six occupational groups for consideration of nomination on a case-by-case basis. This is consistent with the aims of ensuring the best and brightest intending migrants are nominated or invited to apply for a visa from SkillSelect, whether that be via the Skilled Independent or State or Territory nominated streams.

4. Why was there no consultation with important stakeholders on this matter?

It was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 179
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation. 

__________________
Mark Northam


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Just received the following from our industry association, sent from DIAC.
> 
> In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to in your email reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.
> 
> ...


Still i am confused ... anybody can tell what he is telling exactly...did NSW will accept pipelined applications???


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Just received the following from our industry association, sent from DIAC.
> 
> In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to in your email reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jaya. I strongly believe u have helped everyone on this forum. Really appreciate your share. Almost all doubts are cleared now


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Still i am confused ... anybody can tell what he is telling exactly...did NSW will accept pipelined applications???


point 2, para 4 answers your questions. They will still process applications on case by case basis where EOI submission date n cutof points will be taken into consideration.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

mike alic said:


> point 2, para 4 answers your questions. They will still process applications on case by case basis where EOI submission date n cutof points will be taken into consideration.


Cutoff points means, do they consider 55 points also ? Or again within NSW, they give preference to applicants with better score..

I can take a decision to go for IELTS again if they do not consider 55 in this case.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

First come first serve basis will not work. A higher caliber applicant applying latter will be ahead in queue than lower caliber applicant who applied earlier.
Seems chances for applicants with (55 + 5) points are less depending upon the crowd at the respective 6 digit occupation code. Or their 190 invitation might get delayed.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Mroks said:


> First come first serve basis will not work. A higher caliber applicant applying latter will be ahead in queue than lower caliber applicant who applied earlier.
> Seems chances for applicants with (55 + 5) points are less depending upon the crowd at the respective 6 digit occupation code. Or their 190 invitation might get delayed.


Yes, this Aug 19th round should clear most of our questions. And I hope guess 55+5 should wait for indefinite time to get nominated. 

*Process starts*
1.....process all applications with points >= 60
2.....you are next in the queue to get processed ( 55 points )
3.....one new application with 60 chips in.
4.....go to step 1


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Mroks said:


> First come first serve basis will not work. A higher caliber applicant applying latter will be ahead in queue than lower caliber applicant who applied earlier.
> Seems chances for applicants with (55 + 5) points are less depending upon the crowd at the respective 6 digit occupation code. Or their 190 invitation might get delayed.


actually likelihood of ppl having 65 n above is very less. though there would be many. but I think based on EOI submission date, ppl with 60 points will get chance but have to wait


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

"As noted above, State and Territory Governments can refer cases which would have met the relevant cut-offs for the six occupational groups for consideration of nomination on a case-by-case basis. This is consistent with the aims of ensuring the best and brightest intending migrants are nominated or invited to apply for a visa from SkillSelect, whether that be via the Skilled Independent or State or Territory nominated streams."

There is some mention about cut off dates and points for EOI. This could work in favour of those who have applied on or before 5th Aug. However the decision has to be taken by NSW to send it to DIAC on case by case basis. This can be good news for us.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> There is some mention about cut off dates and points for EOI. This could work in favour of those who have applied on or before 5th Aug. However the decision has to be taken by NSW to send it to DIAC on case by case basis. This can be good news for us.


Even if NSW sends our application to DIAC ( by adding 5 ponts ), then also we would go into EOI pool. Then processing is in the descending order of {points,submission date}.

2 big IFs
1) First NSW should process our application
2) Our turn should come in EOI pool.

Uffffffff :smash:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Even if NSW sends our application to DIAC ( by adding 5 ponts ), then also we would go into EOI pool. Then processing is in the descending order of {points,submission date}.
> 
> 2 big IFs
> 1) First NSW should process our application
> ...



Seems to me that there will be no 190 after 5th Aug 2013 or applications will be delayed by far.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Seems to me that there will be no 190 after 5th Aug 2013 or applications will be delayed by far.


As of now 190 is suspended only competition is 189 applicants and remaining 190 people who applied on or before AUG 05 will be considered...So, getting invitation wont take more time...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess above letter was diac announcement to state and concern authorities. This was the notice which made us unhappy. I think it was published on 5 aug.
This letter does not explain about 55 points holder. If we have 60 points why would we spend 300 au$ and time to get ss approved. We can apply 189 directly.
Now according to para 2 line 4 they says cuts of points what is that is that including ss or just 55 points.(not clear).if they consider eoi date i have submitted eoi on jan.2013. 
So please can one explain above notice to the people like me who have 55 points and waiting for ss. My ack is 13/37..
Thank you


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Seems to me that there will be no 190 after 5th Aug 2013 or applications will be delayed by far.


Hmm...I do not see any chance for applications reached before Aug 5th also... Surely they have put us in a tight spot. Given close to 1546 EOIs on hand now and out of available 3467, they have to manage the quota for the whole year - which means 55 point holders are always pushed to the end of priority queue.

In the 1546 EOIs on hand, how many would be for Subclass 189?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> As of now 190 is suspended only competition is 189 applicants and remaining 190 people who applied on or before AUG 05 will be considered...So, getting invitation wont take more time...


WHAT ABOUT 5 POINTS ?WHO WILL GIVE US 5 POINTS ? IF STATE SPONSER IS NOT THERE HOW CAN WE GET 5 POINTS? 
DO U MEAN NSW WILL APPROVE OUR SS AND NSW WILL SEND US 5 POINTS IN EOI . THEN DIAC WILL CONSIDER IT AS A 189 APPLICANT? AM I GETTING YOU IDEA:rain:?


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

Even I am travelling in same boat as your are, even I had same comments by ACS as you are, my acs result is as below

The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/10 - 03/12 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Application Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: xxx


You can see i started my career in dec 2006 and they are saying after 2011. I spoke to my consultant and he saying that your full exp will be considered, and if at all is not considered they would have mentioned specifically. and he also mentioned that they rate exp as skilled and highly skilled which I am still not aware of.

I am still confused whether my full exp is considered or not.

If any body on this forum as advise on same. 




betsy.2012 said:


> i m also facing same issue it seems .... now the real confusion started. in my ACS result
> 
> The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> WHAT ABOUT 5 POINTS ?WHO WILL GIVE US 5 POINTS ? IF STATE SPONSER IS NOT THERE HOW CAN WE GET 5 POINTS?
> DO U MEAN NSW WILL APPROVE OUR SS AND NSW WILL SEND US 5 POINTS IN EOI . THEN DIAC WILL CONSIDER IT AS A 189 APPLICANT? AM I GETTING YOU IDEA:rain:?


Uma, 

For the pipelined applications NSW will do the same.. as above which you specified...just suspecting...i think by next week NSW will clear all the doubts..as for now i think they will process pipelined applications that can i tell...how they are doing i cant commit....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Uma,
> 
> For the pipelined applications NSW will do the same.. as above which you specified...just suspecting...i think by next week NSW will clear all the doubts..as for now i think they will process pipelined applications that can i tell...how they are doing i cant commit....:fingerscrossed:


U THINK THAT NSW WILL PROCESS OUR APPLICATION AND IF POSITIVE THEY WILL GIVE US 5 POINT AND WE HAVE TO BE IN QUEE OF 189.?
IS THERE ANY CHANCE THAT NSW WILL DO THIS FOR APPLICANT BEFORE 5TH AUG?
IN MY CASE I HAD SUBMITTED EOI ON MARCH BUT I WAS WAITING FOR ANY STATE TO PICK UP MY EOI ,WHICH WAS MY FALSE CONCEPT, I TALKED WITH MY AGENT HE ADVICE ME TO WAIT TILL APRIL BUT APRIL 11 NSW STOPPED THE APPLICATION. THEN AGAIN I APPLIED SS ON JULY AND GOT ACK NO 13/37..
I MEAN IF I GET 60 POINTS INCLUDING NSW SS ,WILL DIAC CONSIDER MY APPLICATION EARLIER AS MY EOI SUBMITTED DATE WAS MARCH.?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> U THINK THAT NSW WILL PROCESS OUR APPLICATION AND IF POSITIVE THEY WILL GIVE US 5 POINT AND WE HAVE TO BE IN QUEE OF 189.?
> IS THERE ANY CHANCE THAT NSW WILL DO THIS FOR APPLICANT BEFORE 5TH AUG?
> IN MY CASE I HAD SUBMITTED EOI ON MARCH BUT I WAS WAITING FOR ANY STATE TO PICK UP MY EOI ,WHICH WAS MY FALSE CONCEPT, I TALKED WITH MY AGENT HE ADVICE ME TO WAIT TILL APRIL BUT APRIL 11 NSW STOPPED THE APPLICATION. THEN AGAIN I APPLIED SS ON JULY AND GOT ACK NO 13/37..
> I MEAN IF I GET 60 POINTS INCLUDING NSW SS ,WILL DIAC CONSIDER MY APPLICATION EARLIER AS MY EOI SUBMITTED DATE WAS MARCH.?



I cant commit on your case..please wait upto next week NSW will clear all the doubts...even i am waiting and praying to accept all the applications...hope for the best..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I cant commit on your case..please wait upto next week NSW will clear all the doubts...even i am waiting and praying to accept all the applications...hope for the best..


Jayant, from where did you get the huge email? Did you write to DIAC personally? Just curious...


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Still i am confused ... anybody can tell what he is telling exactly...did NSW will accept pipelined applications???


This clearly says, NSW wont be able to take any application in pipeline, but they can give u SS if u get EOI.

This new rule is to get the highly skilled professional thorough out the year rather than picking low skilled professional who applied early in the year. People who applied in NSW are with less points compare to the independent migrants so chances of getting a EOI invitation is less for us.

Most of us has just 55 or 60 points, there are many ppl who is waiting in pipeline with 75 points, so givt would like to give invitation to them..

So guys, either we have to get more points to be in the competition or better withdraw your application..


Kate


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> This clearly says, NSW wont be able to take any application in pipeline, but they can give u SS if u get EOI.
> 
> This new rule is to get the highly skilled professional thorough out the year rather than picking low skilled professional who applied early in the year. People who applied in NSW are with less points compare to the independent migrants so chances of getting a EOI invitation is less for us.
> 
> ...


Check your facts Kate, no one is queue is waiting with 75 points. last person to get invite from 189 is having 65 points. That is what reports say. Don't give unsolicited advice to withdraw the application. NSW has not said any such thing.


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Check your facts Kate, no one is queue is waiting with 75 points. last person to get invite from 189 is having 65 points. That is what reports say. Don't give unsolicited advice to withdraw the application. NSW has not said any such thing.


Which report you are giving? is it the excel which is there in the forum?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

Whoever applied for Visa is lucky fellows, thats what i feel now. And yes, its nt that we dnt get invitation but we dont have even 50% chance now.

PPL who has 60 points without SS may get that too we are not sure. and even if you get it might take another 3 to 4 months to get EOI and then 3 months to get Visa.

I am not asking ppl to withdraw the application, but that may be the final output now. I am also waiting an official declaration from NSW.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Jayant, from where did you get the huge email? Did you write to DIAC personally? Just curious...


I am checking parallely in Australia forum... 

NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 2

Regards


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Given close to 1546 EOIs on hand now total available are 3467, Can we take a chance to write IELTS again. It might take 1.5 months for the result to come? So by end of September, if we get good IELTS score, do you think we still have a chance to file EOI ?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> Which report you are giving? is it the excel which is there in the forum?


Report on the DIAC website


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> Whoever applied for Visa is lucky fellows, thats what i feel now. And yes, its nt that we dnt get invitation but we dont have even 50% chance now.
> 
> PPL who has 60 points without SS may get that too we are not sure. and even if you get it might take another 3 to 4 months to get EOI and then 3 months to get Visa.
> 
> I am not asking ppl to withdraw the application, but that may be the final output now. I am also waiting an official declaration from NSW.


Holy ****.... Things have surely turned sour from the situation a couple of months before havent they? I dunno about IT professionals but for engineers may I suggest you guys to write to EA asking for a re evaluation of your occupation code. Like you can ask to be re evaluated as a mechanical engineer if you have significant mechanical components in your degree.. Maybe that can offer some respite?

Sent from the future....


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I have mailed to NSW as follows:

Dear Sir/ Madam,

I am aspirant immigrant to NSW and have applied for State Sponsorship under Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category. As I understand from you website that you are yet to receive further guidance from DIAC however I would like to enquire that what is NSW's plan for all candidates who have applied for State Sponsorship under Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category and received the acknowledgement number. How NSW is going to treat these applications? i.e. candidates who applied on/ before 5th Aug 2013 were not aware of this notice (obviously) and still they have invested money to get ACS skills and also paid for NSW state sponsorship administration fees.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokya said:


> I have mailed to NSW as follows:
> 
> Dear Sir/ Madam,
> 
> I am aspirant immigrant to NSW and have applied for State Sponsorship under Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category. As I understand from you website that you are yet to receive further guidance from DIAC however I would like to enquire that what is NSW's plan for all candidates who have applied for State Sponsorship under Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category and received the acknowledgement number. How NSW is going to treat these applications? i.e. candidates who applied on/ before 5th Aug 2013 were not aware of this notice (obviously) and still they have invested money to get ACS skills and also paid for NSW state sponsorship administration fees.


I have also written mail to them, but no response yet. Hope they reply your mail.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I applied for NSW SS on 29 july and got ack on 31st july in Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category. In the mail it is mentioned that they are currently processing applicaiton logged on 9th july. I have seen people here who got ack on 29 july or 20 july. Can you please your mail and see whta is the current status mentioned in your emails. Just trying to have an vage idea about processing time it is currently taking.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Just Now dropped mail to NSW ..If i got any reply..attach the information here..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS on 29 july and got ack on 31st july in Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category. In the mail it is mentioned that they are currently processing applicaiton logged on 9th july. I have seen people here who got ack on 29 july or 20 july. Can you please your mail and see whta is the current status mentioned in your emails. Just trying to have an vage idea about processing time it is currently taking.


NSW has stopped processing 2613 category


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS on 29 july and got ack on 31st july in Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category. In the mail it is mentioned that they are currently processing applicaiton logged on 9th july. I have seen people here who got ack on 29 july or 20 july. Can you please your mail and see whta is the current status mentioned in your emails. Just trying to have an vage idea about processing time it is currently taking.


What is your acknowledgement number?


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

bokya said:


> what is your acknowledgement number?


13/41**...


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> NSW has stopped processing 2613 category


I don't think they have stopped, according to reply by DIAC, states will be working on applications depending on EOI cutt off dates and points but selectilvely case to case basis. I still have hope that applicants who have already applied will get throught this.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> I don't think they have stopped, according to reply by DIAC, states will be working on applications depending on EOI cutt off dates and points but selectilvely case to case basis. I still have hope that applicants who have already applied will get throught this.


But the problem is how will they select the applicants?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> I am checking parallely in Australia forum...
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 2
> 
> Regards


After reading the second last post on this forum, I have lost the hope now..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Question is how can DIAC apply the rules retrospectively and without putting up notice up front like UKBA or any other country's migration system. Australian Immigration System is not that good and they have proven it yet again. They did change the rules for ACS as well in month of April. That made many aspirants loose 2 yrs of their work experience.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

pls be patient v all will get good news soon........i think nsw will get the news from diac only after the monthly reports as the reports of the skill select are not published v should wait for that to know how many invitations are left for us....and ppl are also getting invitations with 60 from july 15 in 189...so v all have chance as per my calculation be positive and hope for good news

cheers


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Question is how can DIAC apply the rules retrospectively and without putting up notice up front like UKBA or any other country's migration system. Australian Immigration System is not that good and they have proven it yet again. They did change the rules for ACS as well in month of April. That made many aspirants loose 2 yrs of their work experience.


dont worry Bokya lets pray for the best :mod:


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

While going through invitation round report of July 15 on DIAC site("http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-7-15/), I read a statement which is confusing , it says
"The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."


In this statement "Above figures" refer to table about number of invitations issued, does it mean that DIAC report do not include 190 invitations?


----------



## khatri (Jul 19, 2013)

bliss said:


> While going through invitation round report of July 15 on DIAC site("http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-7-15/), I read a statement which is confusing , it says
> "The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."
> 
> In this statement "Above figures" refer to table about number of invitations issued, does it mean that DIAC report do not include 190 invitations?


Yes...but you can find the state sponsored numbers on the same page.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is not the first time diac has taken such steps to streamline their immigration system , there have been worst things done before which affected a lot of aspiring immigrants ... Reiterating to all that thisnisnnotmthenend of the road . If you really wanted then where there's the will there is the way . You might have to change a few decisions and options but you will get there if you really wanted to .


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

bliss said:


> While going through invitation round report of July 15 on DIAC site("http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-7-15/), I read a statement which is confusing , it says
> "The above figures do not include invitations issued for State and Territory Government nominated visa subclasses. State and Territory Governments nominate throughout the month for specific points tested skilled migration and business innovation and investment visas. Separate results for these visa subclasses are provided monthly."
> 
> In this statement "Above figures" refer to table about number of invitations issued, does it mean that DIAC report do not include 190 invitations?


Correct


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

hello anybody got reply from NSW...


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> so who have ack no they are getting approvals...after AUG 1 any update ..still i am in confused state...bit tensed :fingerscrossed:


me too jayanth; any updates ??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> me too jayanth; any updates ??


We already got information from forum ...that if DIAC accepted then NSW will process all the applications on or before AUG 0 2013. hope for the best...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> we already got information from forum ...that if diac accepted then nsw will process all the applications on or before aug 05 2013. Hope for the best...


aug 05 2013


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> We already got information from forum ...that if DIAC accepted then NSW will process all the applications on or before AUG 0 2013. hope for the best...


Where did you get this info from?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Where did you get this info from?



please check the previous posts i believe u can find it...just check previous 5 pages..u can find it..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> please check the previous posts i believe u can find it...just check previous 5 pages..u can find it..


have you seen this? NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 2


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams0b said:


> have you seen this? NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 2


Information is shared by me ...lets wait for couple of days...i hope NSW will update all the information by next week...i strongly believe they will accept all the applications but dont know what way they will accept...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> Information is shared by me ...lets wait for couple of days...i hope NSW will update all the information by next week...i strongly believe they will accept all the applications but dont know what way they will accept...:fingerscrossed:


Amen


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Information is shared by me ...lets wait for couple of days...i hope NSW will update all the information by next week...i strongly believe they will accept all the applications but dont know what way they will accept...:fingerscrossed:


ya..may be by next week some info comes..i have gone through the previous posts.. Due to EID was little busy..didn't check them earlier.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> hey friends
> today i submitted EOI.
> i am going for 190 visa and do not have state sponsorship till now.
> i claim point for exp = 10
> ...



NSW suspended 6 occupations in the list...
If your occupation is NOT one of them, please proceed.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello..anybody got reply from NSW....please share...


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi guys,
Anybody got approval for System Admin on NSW SS?
Im curious because Im desparately waiting for mine.
Thanks


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi, I don't know when ICT Ss will resume. Any body has any idea. 
Any idea fom Diac or agent.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> hey friends
> 
> 1. please tell from where i can get money order or bank cheque for NSW sponsorship.
> 
> ...



1) Any bank HDFC, ICICI, AXIS, SBI etc etc.. All these banks have a tie up with a bank in Aus and they would get money here from you and give you a DD/Bankers' Cheque of the corresponding tie-up bank in Aus.

2. 
a) employment reference is your experience certificate..
b) letter of reference is letter from colleagues describing your roles and responsibilities for a given position under given employer..

3. good

4. no prob.. it could be from boss or a friend. Doesnt matter.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

bump 

-- Guys anyone with any latest information from NSW, tried calling but calls are landing on voice mail.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Got following update from NSW...

Dear Sir/Madam,

NSW is still awaiting further advice from DIAC Immigration. Once information becomes available NSW will advise details on the website.

Beth Bull
Project Assistant
NSW Trade and Investment
Business Migration and Industry Skills
Level 47 MLC Centre 19 Martin Place Sydney NSW 2000
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
9338 6692 (tp)
9338 6728 (fax)
[email protected]
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Still DIAC not yet shared any update for the pipeline applications....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

This is horrible immigration system. Don't know what will happend.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> This is horrible immigration system. Don't know what will happend.


If we have any information regarding to whom we have to contact in DIAC ... better we all have to drop mail to DIAC...


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*5 augusr results*

Diac has just published 5 august invitation results..plz see invitation process and cutt off section 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys what is last SS approval Ack no..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

saghirq said:


> Diac has just published 5 august invitation results..plz see invitation process and cutt off section
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results


So.. DIAC is accepting all the pipeline application for further proceedings...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

saghirq said:


> Diac has just published 5 august invitation results..plz see invitation process and cutt off section
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results


Thanks for sharing...

Can anyone help to define "Visa date of effect"


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

Visa date of effect"......your EOI submission Date


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:


Occupation ID

Description

Points Score

Visa date of effect

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22
23:00:00.310 
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26
18:01:16.580 
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25
07:41:35.940 
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20
15:30:50.177 
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28
00:00:49.197 
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-26
00:42:26.267 


what is means?like I had submitted EOI on March 2013 with 55 points and 5 points I was expecting from NSW ss, so my question is how I will get 5 points my ack no us 13/37..? when DIAC will invite me?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

how I can know that my ss has been approved by NSW and send it to DIAC? I was supposed to get invited this AUG 5 according to new diac rule because I had submitted EOI on march but in result it was may last. but at the time of eoi submitted I had only 55 points and I had apply and waiting nsw ss.


----------



## rahulmenda (Jan 23, 2013)

any invitations today ?


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bokya said:


> gr8, mine is also in same series, keep in touch


Hi boyka,

I have applied for System Administrator 262113.
Is this profession is also affected with the new rule because my documents reached there on 7th Aug.


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

I have applied for System Administrator 262113.
Is this profession is also affected with the new rule because my documents reached there on 7th Aug.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Yamaha-R15 said:


> I have applied for System Administrator 262113.
> Is this profession is also affected with the new rule because my documents reached there on 7th Aug.


2621 is not affected by new rule.


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mroks said:


> 2621 is not affected by new rule.


Means, mine will be processed normally.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

umashanker said:


> how I can know that my ss has been approved by NSW and send it to DIAC? I was supposed to get invited this AUG 5 according to new diac rule because I had submitted EOI on march but in result it was may last. but at the time of eoi submitted I had only 55 points and I had apply and waiting nsw ss.


The report is for *189/489 reference only* which requires applicant's pass mark should at least equal or above 60pts in EOI without 5pts from SS added.
*DIAC * has applied *new pro rata allocation rules* for those 6 occupations in all rest *189/489 invitation rounds*.

*But for 190*(your case), DIAC has asked States to stop the nomination as from 5th-aug-2013 for those 6 occupations.
How does the application as previously submitted(your case) before or on 5th-august be handled still under discussion between States and DIAC.
They need a plan to be worked out as how to process/appove those applications,how invitation should be issued..etc.
The plan still under discussing...Please wait till state publish any official policy on this.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> The report is for *189/489 reference only* which requires applicant's pass mark should at least equal or above 60pts in EOI without 5pts from SS added.
> *DIAC * has applied *new pro rata allocation rules* for those 6 occupations in all rest *189/489 invitation rounds*.
> 
> *But for 190*(your case), DIAC has asked States to stop the nomination as from 5th-aug-2013 for those 6 occupations.
> ...


Harish... You are right ...still no official announcement on pipeline application even today i got mail from NSW with the following statement "discussion are inprocess..once we got all information from DIAC we will update the same"...atpresent which was shared in DIAC site is for 189 visa only...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

rahulmenda said:


> any invitations today ?


Hi rahul Bhai 

No invitations n no ack from last couple of days 

Best of luck. Hope this week u will be getting ur grant.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

Do this new change means every state has halt sponsoring ICT professionals till further notice? Or this is only with NSW.
Please clarify.

thanks


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do this new change means every state has halt sponsoring ICT professionals till further notice? Or this is only with NSW.
> Please clarify.
> ...


DIAC has asked all the states to stop nomination till further notification.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> DIAC has asked all the states to stop nomination till further notification.


Ok thanks for the reply.
How about 189 visa? Can we go for that? 
I have these points
25 age
10 IELTS
15 Experience
15 Qualifications
Total 65.

M scared!


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Ann121 said:


> Ok thanks for the reply.
> How about 189 visa? Can we go for that?
> I have these points
> 25 age
> ...


You just need 60 points to be eligible for 189 class VISA. So I believe DIAC would process your application pretty fast...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do this new change means every state has halt sponsoring ICT professionals till further notice? Or this is only with NSW.
> Please clarify.
> ...


The new changes are for all the states for the mentioned occupation codes.


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I submitted my EOI thru an agent . I got an EOI PDF document from my agent with status "Submitted" on 23 Apr 2013.
Is that all we need to do? Or Will they be sending any other document?

Can anyone explain?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Ann121 said:


> Ok thanks for the reply.
> How about 189 visa? Can we go for that?
> I have these points
> 25 age
> ...


For 189 your nominated occupation has to be on SOL.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi All,


does new DIAC rules wll be affected to 189 category ?


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi all

I got the EOI invitation to lodge the 190 visa on 8th August, but just now I received the confirmation from my agent..Great relief.

job code 262113, system Administrator. NSW Ack -17-07-2013


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> does new DIAC rules wll be affected to 189 category ?


It won't affect the 189 process. But may invite less number of applicants.


----------



## Sanje (Jan 13, 2013)

Mroks said:


> It won't affect the 189 process. But may invite less number of applicants.


Thanks Buddy


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Liz21 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got the EOI invitation to lodge the 190 visa on 8th August, but just now I received the confirmation from my agent..Great relief.
> 
> job code 262113, system Administrator. NSW Ack -17-07-2013


Congrats !!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.
The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:

Occupation ID	Description	Points Score	Visa date of effect
2331	Chemical and Materials Engineers	65	2013-07-22
23:00:00.310
2334	Electronics Engineers	60	2013-05-26
18:01:16.580
2339	Other Engineering Professionals	65	2013-07-25
07:41:35.940
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	65	2013-07-20
15:30:50.177
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	2013-05-28
00:00:49.197
2633	Telecommunications Engineering Professionals	65	2013-07-26
00:42:26.267

"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year" --- Still surprising why DIAC is not talking about existing applications... i believe DIAC will pull all the pipeline applications to the pool....just suspecting...any new updates from NSW or DIAC


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I have call-up my friend in Sydney and told him to call NSW on my behalf. Lets see if we can get any answer by directly talking to NSW...


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

Dear friends,

I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.

But I need some information on how to claim those as i am very new to this forum.

Please give me your opinions and suggestions.

Please find the details about my partner's qualification and experience.

1) She has completed B.E in Computer Science Engineering
2) She has been working in a small company on Microsoft technologies for 3 years(just completed)
3) Her package is 1.8 LPA and they are giving salary in hand.
4) So, she can provide the pay slips but not bank statement.
5) As her salary is less than 2 lacs,we haven't filed IT returns.

Could you please let me know whether I can claim the partner 5 points or not?

I'd be really thankful for your help.


----------



## abu_jassir (Jan 3, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> ...


My situation is same like you; 
I need to claim my partner points as well. But in my case, she doesn't have payment slips because she was working from home as dot net programmer. She completed one and half year. 
She has bachelor degree in computer science and information technology first class. She worked in university as teacher assistance for one year. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> ...



Don't provide any fake experience. Can you tell me which company pays your wife 1.8 P.A. on pay slip but in cash. As per Indian Law no one can be paid legally in hand without creating any bank records for the payments. Also PF is mandatory these days. Looks like you are in process to show some fake experience for your wife for those extra 5 points.

Looks like this small company is owned by one of your relative who is ready to provide the necessary experience letters and salary slips. Rest all look fake to me.

You need to file NIL returns even if you earn less than 2Lks.
Don't mind my strong words however you will land up in more trouble by doing this.


----------



## Liz21 (Mar 19, 2013)

meher said:


> Congrats !!


Thanks Meher


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> ...



1. Need to do IELTS min 6 in all categories
2. Must belong to same occupation list. (Acs need to do)
3. Need to produce all the related documents while visa processing

Regrads


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I have call-up my friend in Sydney and told him to call NSW on my behalf. Lets see if we can get any answer by directly talking to NSW...


Bokya,

I got reply from Nsw ..they are telling same thing that they are waiting for the Diac ...once they got reply from diac will update the same in website..,but I suspect diac will add all the pipeline applications to pool....just guessing...Nsw will process all the applications with adding 5 points to pool...hope for the best...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> ...


You can claim partner 5 points if
1. Spouse gets IELTS band 6 in each
2. Skill assessment of spouse
Note: Both of your nominated occupation has to be on SOL (for 189) or on CSOL (for 190)

As far as I know there is no minimum work experience requirement for spouse.


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You can claim partner 5 points if
> 1. Spouse gets IELTS band 6 in each
> 2. Skill assessment of spouse
> Note: Both of your nominated occupation has to be on SOL (for 189) or on CSOL (for 190)
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Kindly maintain the forum environment healthy and avoid hurting posts.


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Kindly maintain the forum environment healthy and avoid hurting posts.


Yes Mroks. I agree with you. Anyone can't judge others just by assumption or from their previous experience.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> Yes Mroks. I agree with you. Anyone can't judge others just by assumption or from their previous experience.


My comments might have hurt you since I might have said the truth. I don't give a damn what you talk about me on the forum since I'm least bothered. That just shows your class, I have maintained mine...

However any one can tell that NO-ONE in INDIA will pay you in CASH if you are REALLY working/ have worked in IT Industry. 

Go ahead and claim your points, only DIAC will give you fitting reply.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> I got reply from Nsw ..they are telling same thing that they are waiting for the Diac ...once they got reply from diac will update the same in website..,but I suspect diac will add all the pipeline applications to pool....just guessing...Nsw will process all the applications with adding 5 points to pool...hope for the best...


Lets wait and see if they update anything this week.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, we all should respect each other in this forum and avoid any such words which can develop into heated arguments. It diverts from the purpose of being into this thread or forum, moreover there is no need to get personal, we all are here for a common reason that is to help each other in fulfilling our goal of immigration. it would be a respect to forum from Bokya & nktcoming if they ignore whatever has happened between them, members of this thread all are going through a bigger problem and here we all are for each other's welfare, not to pick new problems.


Regards,
Bliss


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

bliss said:


> Guys, we all should respect each other in this forum and avoid any such words which can develop into heated arguments. It diverts from the purpose of being into this thread or forum, moreover there is no need to get personal, we all are here for a common reason that is to help each other in fulfilling our goal of immigration. it would be a respect to forum from Bokya & nktcoming if they ignore whatever has happened between them, members of this thread all are going through a bigger problem and here we all are for each other's welfare, not to pick new problems.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Bliss


I'm really very sorry for the inconvenience. Please please forgive me. This is my sincere apologies to all members except BOKKA alias BOKYA as he don't know who is his father.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> I'm really very sorry for the inconvenience. Please please forgive me. This is my sincere apologies to all members except BOKKA alias BOKYA as he don't know who is his father.


Guys, you both should say sorry to each other first and then to other people, who are unintentionally being affected. 
Bokya , you can say sorry for the reason that you gave such judgement which questioned nktcoming's honesty, anyone here can be hiding or revealing all truth, We all trust each other's words which are written on posts and give out suggestions based on those words.None of us is here to judge this much reality based on a post or even if we have some judgments, Should we disclose in such a way that turns into fight? NTComing sought suggestion on a situation which could be replied without judgement.
NTComing, you can sorry for the reason that you could reply Bokya gracefully saying that he misunderstood your message and you continue tio seek suggestions from others except him, but you have used such words to Bokya which are not acceptable ethically and to maintain decorum of forum you must avoid using them in future.


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

bliss said:


> Guys, you both should say sorry to each other first and then to other people, who are unintentionally being affected.
> Bokya , you can say sorry for the reason that you gave such judgement which questioned nktcoming's honesty, anyone here can be hiding or revealing all truth, We all trust each other's words which are written on posts and give out suggestions based on those words.None of us is here to judge this much reality based on a post or even if we have some judgments, Should we disclose in such a way that turns into fight? NTComing sought suggestion on a situation which could be replied without judgement.
> NTComing, you can sorry for the reason that you could reply Bokya gracefully saying that he misunderstood your message and you continue tio seek suggestions from others except him, but you have used such words to Bokya which are not acceptable ethically and to maintain decorum of forum you must avoid using them in future.


Hi everybody,

I'm really sorry. At least I need to maintain my dignity and class right!!!!!


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Any approvals today?


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Could you please update the latest NSW SS acknowledgement where you can see the mentioned date of processing. When I applied about two weeks ago on 29th July it was till 9th of July they were processing. Now I can see on spread sheet that few guys got approval till 16th July. Is anybody got approval recently? I called NSW Trade yesterday asking whether they can let us know what is the current application progressing status but they told me that they are unable to provide any info at all. 

Please update!!!

Thanks guys


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Don't provide any fake experience. Can you tell me which company pays your wife 1.8 P.A. on pay slip but in cash. As per Indian Law no one can be paid legally in hand without creating any bank records for the payments. Also PF is mandatory these days. Looks like you are in process to show some fake experience for your wife for those extra 5 points.
> 
> Looks like this small company is owned by one of your relative who is ready to provide the necessary experience letters and salary slips. Rest all look fake to me.
> 
> ...



Any startup company in India, irrespective of the salary, pay salary using cheques only.
I am getting 6 digit value cheques every month as I am working in a startup. As long as you file your IT returns, mode of payment doesn't matter much. FYI cheque is a bank record. 

And regarding PF, any company should have minimum workforce to get registered with PF office, If you are just a team of around 10-20, I guess no company provides a PF account. ( Not sure though ). PF is not mandatory as I have been without PF for the last 2 years. I do not think its illegal.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS as software engineer. I got my acknowledge number : 2013/36**. Now I am completing 3 years of experience at onsite. So my points is increasing from 55 to 60. So How I can update it for NSW SS application ?

Also any idea when they will start processing NSW SS applications. Any idea from DIAC, NSW SS office, any agent etc.

Waiting moments are so long for me now...

Regards,


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I have call-up my friend in Sydney and told him to call NSW on my behalf. Lets see if we can get any answer by directly talking to NSW...


Below reply i got.. same...


Dear Sir/Madam, 

Prior knowledge of this change was not stated to NSW therefore advice is currently being sought from DIAC on this issue. NSW does not have a timeframe for information but will provide details as they come to hand on the website.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

[quote=nktcoming;

You both are quite aggressive. I would like you to join the army so that, your agreesion can be channelized for real cause :deadhorse:

I request you both to keep quite, otherwise you both will be banned...:ban:

@nktcoming - Never ever use such words here again.

@Bokya - Take care of the words while you are answering to any post, just let us know, what has been asked no more than that.


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Guys any updates from NSW ?


----------



## nktcoming (May 11, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> You both are quite aggressive. I would like you to join the army so that, your agreesion can be channelized for real cause :deadhorse:
> 
> I request you both to keep quite, otherwise you both will be banned...:ban:
> 
> ...


Please remember, I'm not the one who has started attacking personally. In future also I'll maintain the ethics and dignity. But someone should be prepared to take it back in multiples, as I am very rude at personal attacking.


----------



## tyc1115 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I applied 485 last dec and got granted in June 2013.
I have completed my medical check up in Jan 2013 which I believe it is valid for 12 months.
I just submitted NSW SS in 2nd of August. Does anybody know that do I need to undergo medical check up again after I get my EOI invitation? 
I still got the enclosed envelope from Medibank solution which recieved in Jan.
Thanks


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

nktcoming said:


> Please remember, I'm not the one who has started attacking personally. In future also I'll maintain the ethics and dignity. But someone should be prepared to take it back in multiples, as I am very rude at personal attacking.


That message was for both of you.

This is not the proper place to fight for pity issues. I have seen the level of your ethics already, so please don't talk about that.

It's not a battle field :fencing: ! You people have already done a lot of damage to the thread, no more will be tolerated now...


----------



## NSW2613 (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

Hey I have received NSW approval on 1st July... and had applied for visa on 23rd July.
Now waiting for CO assignment.

Have heard about elections next month in Australia, this will effect on process of visa applications ??
Any idea??


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey I have received NSW approval on 1st July... and had applied for visa on 23rd July.
> Now waiting for CO assignment.
> ...


No one from the Immigration Department will be contesting in the elcetions I guess 

Jokes apart, Kevin Rudd's party is slightly against Immigration, and want to tight the immigration laws to secure jobs for Australians.

But your application will be processed for sure, there is no obvious reason in delay.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi mate,

It is not possible to update experience in NSW SS. It is not based on points. Only 189 is point based. You should receive approval on your time.

Cheers


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,
I am having 65 points in total and my occupation (Developer Programmer ) is in the list. So I am eligible to apply for 189. 
Now, my question is that, should I go for 189 or wait for reopening of SS to apply for 190? My main concern is to get visa asap as rules are changing every other day. So I was planning for 190 as that was being processed sooner as compared to 189 (as per my knowledge).
Please share your opinions!


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Below reply i got.. same...
> 
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> ...


I got similar reply frmo DIAC when my friend in Sydney called them up today.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,
I have 65 points and my occupation (Developer Programmer ) is in the list. So I am eligible for 189. 
My question is that should I go for 189 or wait for SS to reopen and apply 190? My main concern is to get visa asap as rules are changing every other day.
Please share your opinions.


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

One of my friend got ACK yesterday and the letter stated that NSW are currently processing applications lodged on 15th JULY.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

NSW2613 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey I have received NSW approval on 1st July... and had applied for visa on 23rd July.
> Now waiting for CO assignment.
> ...


Election wont affect this year program.. It wil only impact next year's program.. 

Cheers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Any startup company in India, irrespective of the salary, pay salary using cheques only.
> I am getting 6 digit value cheques every month as I am working in a startup. As long as you file your IT returns, mode of payment doesn't matter much. FYI cheque is a bank record.
> 
> And regarding PF, any company should have minimum workforce to get registered with PF office, If you are just a team of around 10-20, I guess no company provides a PF account. ( Not sure though ). PF is not mandatory as I have been without PF for the last 2 years. I do not think its illegal.


I have never said that one can't get paid in cheque. I highly doubt that any IT company will pay in cash. Not filing IT returns in not an option if one wants to file for any kind of visa.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

urn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please update the latest NSW SS acknowledgement where you can see the mentioned date of processing. When I applied about two weeks ago on 29th July it was till 9th of July they were processing. Now I can see on spread sheet that few guys got approval till 16th July. Is anybody got approval recently? I called NSW Trade yesterday asking whether they can let us know what is the current application progressing status but they told me that they are unable to provide any info at all.
> 
> ...


Even when I got my acknowledgement I was told that they are processing 9th July applications. However when I dropped an email asking them about further plan of action for those who submitted their application under 190, I got reply that they are processing 1st July applications which seems to be contradictory. When my friend called NSW they told him that they are yet to be updated from DIAC


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Hi,
> I have 65 points and my occupation (Developer Programmer ) is in the list. So I am eligible for 189.
> My question is that should I go for 189 or wait for SS to reopen and apply 190? My main concern is to get visa asap as rules are changing every other day.
> Please share your opinions.


Go ahead with 189 you will get invite immediately as you have 65 points and current cut off is 60 points


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Anything else you could do, or that is the only way you respond?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

allen911 said:


> One of my friend got ACK yesterday and the letter stated that NSW are currently processing applications lodged on 15th JULY.


Thats really encouraging news guys. However Can you check the ANZSCO code for the guy who got ack?


----------



## lakgupta (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, From where can I see the spreadsheet for NSW SS approval granted till now 

Regards
Lakhan Gupta


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

allen911 said:


> One of my friend got ACK yesterday and the letter stated that NSW are currently processing applications lodged on 15th JULY.


Could you please post his occupation and part of his Ack. No.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

lakgupta said:


> Hi, From where can I see the spreadsheet for NSW SS approval granted till now
> 
> Regards
> Lakhan Gupta


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

lakgupta said:


> Hi, From where can I see the spreadsheet for NSW SS approval granted till now
> 
> Regards
> Lakhan Gupta



Here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&lsrp=1#gid=0


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

How does this pro-rata basis work for 190? I am getting flustered.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&lsrp=1#gid=0


Hi,

I applied for NSW SS under 261313 on 29th july and got ack on 31st july. But I can not find my name in this list. can anybody advise what is source of this list.
Thanks


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS under 261313 on 29th july and got ack on 31st july. But I can not find my name in this list. can anybody advise what is source of this list.
> Thanks


I tried to open this spread sheet, but unable to open all the records....


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for NSW SS under 261313 on 29th july and got ack on 31st july. But I can not find my name in this list. can anybody advise what is source of this list.
> Thanks


Mate.. this is a community generated list.. Applicants constructed this list to help each other and keep themselves updated about the ss process and time frame..

If you want to participate, all what you need is to fill in your name and other details with all appreciations

Cheers


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Donno which Ack no got approval today...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

nktcoming said:


> Why should I bother about your opinion. It doesn't matter to me whether you've seen or not. OK. Don't reply one more time for this message and stop judging others. Otherwise I may have to reply in the same way which I've given to BOKKA alias BOKYA.


nktcming here is the answer for ur question....if u got paid in cash u ask ur reference to mention it in the reference letter and get a saturtory declaration or get ur collague reference letter stating that u paid in cash with ur salary mentioned in that and if u have ur pay slips get a saturtoey declaration in that submit it to the diac....all these are more than enough to statisfy co officer..if u dont have tax returns no problem get a letter from any govt officer stating that u are not paying tax since u have salary less then 15,000/month

i think all this is more than enough


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> nktcming here is the answer for ur question....if u got paid in cash u ask ur reference to mention it in the reference letter and get a saturtory declaration or get ur collague reference letter stating that u paid in cash with ur salary mentioned in that and if u have ur pay slips get a saturtoey declaration in that submit it to the diac....all these are more than enough to statisfy co officer..if u dont have tax returns no problem get a letter from any govt officer stating that u are not paying tax since u have salary less then 15,000/month
> 
> i think all this is more than enough


we all are here only to help other so guys pls co operate


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

i got lot of information from this forum...so guys pls dont hurt one other


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Donno which Ack no got approval today...


Congrats for approval.
Would like to know your following details
Occupation code?
SS application date?


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Mrocks can u tell me which ACK number got approval today?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Sujith singh said:


> Mrocks can u tell me which ACK number got approval today?


Sorry took your post in different way.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Today I speak to one of the registered migration agent. He is suspecting that SS for ICT candidate will not open for this entire yeaer. (again this is his personal thoughts nothing official)

But hope that it will open soon.

Unnat


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I speak to one of the registered migration agent. He is suspecting that SS for ICT candidate will not open for this entire yeaer. (again this is his personal thoughts nothing official)
> 
> ...


I think he is correct since DIAC has already mentioned that they want only highly skilled migrants since ICT is high demand. Earlier SS used to give candidate 5 extra points virtually by just applying thru SS which was kind of unfair to those who have 60 points and are queued up in 189. (That's what was DIACs explaination)
However in my view DIAC should have put up the notice ahead instead of doing this abruptly on 5th Aug 2013.


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Donno which Ack no got approval today...


its moving again... now in 38** series....:flock:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

crosswind said:


> its moving again... now in 38** series....:flock:


but for which ANZSCO code? can you clarify?


----------



## system2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My ACK no is: 33XX and the received the below reply from them. Any idea on this?
> 
> ...



Dear Suresh,

Is there any update on the application who have old ACS format ? ... Please friends update on this ...


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Looks like only hope is to get 60 points and applying.*

Guys,

NSW is active in providing approval, it has come to 38** series. However, looks like it is strictly entertaining only those ANZSCO codes (non ICT) not mentioned in the site. Looks like now only way is to get 60 points .

Also, want to know from you guys whoever got approval in last month are eligible for applying for visa? In that case it is bit harsh on the people whose document are still under process. Sheer luck!!


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone got any NSW state sponsorship (190 visa) acknowledgement recently for 2013-2014 ? I sent them a courier during 2nd week of july 2013. Not sure, when will they confirm and what is the timeline on the process.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been calling DIAC at *00611300364613* but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> NSW is active in providing approval, it has come to 38** series. However, looks like it is strictly entertaining only those ANZSCO codes (non ICT) not mentioned in the site. Looks like now only way is to get 60 points .
> 
> Also, want to know from you guys whoever got approval in last month are eligible for applying for visa? In that case it is bit harsh on the people whose document are still under process. Sheer luck!!


That really sucks.
Can't wait for the ack no 13/40* to get started...


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

system2013 said:


> Dear Suresh,
> 
> Is there any update on the application who have old ACS format ? ... Please friends update on this ...


Hi System1,

Still I am waiting for their reply..

Thanks ...


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

I know people who logded his application on 22th July got approval today.
Accountant


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

allen911 said:


> I know people who logded his application on 22th July got approval today.
> Accountant


Hi Allen911,

Thank you for your update. However, are you able to update what occupation was your friend? 

Good luck for rest of you guys.

Cheers


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

urn said:


> Hi Allen911,
> 
> Thank you for your update. However, are you able to update what occupation was your friend?
> 
> ...


Hi Urn,
He mentioned 'Accountant' in his thread..
thx


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Any approvals today?


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

hi, 
anyone got response for developer programmer for southern inland sponsorship ? applied after 26 July ?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,


I received my documents ACK on 30th July 2013 with ref no 13/41**. What cud be the scenario, my app will be considered under new rules or old. How can I check which ref number they have reached???


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I received my documents ACK on 30th July 2013 with ref no 13/41**. What cud be the scenario, my app will be considered under new rules or old. How can I check which ref number they have reached???


Hi smmuneeb,

What is old rule and new rule :-(, Now whoever got approval is lucky and who ever still waiting (with and without acknowledge number) is in Dark. God knows whether SS will open again OR ..next year or never ever...

Thinks are really frustrating. Don't know what will happend. Lets pray to god for the best.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi smmuneeb,
> 
> What is old rule and new rule :-(, Now whoever got approval is lucky and who ever still waiting (with and without acknowledge number) is in Dark. God knows whether SS will open again OR ..next year or never ever...
> 
> ...


SS is not closed. only ICT category is suspended. ICT was also suspended for Canada and its still not yet opened for last 5-6 years. If that is the case then its better to withdraw application.

And my other question: how we can know which sequence of ref number they are reached??


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys dont give up 19th August is close


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Guys dont give up 19th August is close


whats so special in 19th AUG??? May be m not update


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

invitation round,, all who got invited will be granted PR,,,


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

What's the approval ACK no for today?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> invitation round,, all who got invited will be granted PR,,,


but it is for those who already have applied for Visa after getting EOI. But what abt those who just submitted their documents and got just ACK ffor documents submission


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

that ones must wait for their turn one day


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I really don't know when DIAC is going to update NSW or its just a time consuming tactics since visa fees are going to get increased from September 2013...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello friends,

Any update from NSW or DIAC..i dont know still how many days they will keep on hold..still bit confused...soo many applicants are in queue ... If DIAC is considered all the applicants in pro data basics then how many days it will take to get invite...i believe it will take min 3 months ....

Regards.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I really don't know when DIAC is going to update NSW or its just a time consuming tactics since visa fees are going to get increased from September 2013...


Agreed with u bokya just passing the time.


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

allen911 said:


> One of my friend got ACK yesterday and the letter stated that NSW are currently processing applications lodged on 15th JULY.


Hi,

We have also received acknowledgement 13/44** with same comment on 8th August. Now waiting for approval.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

abby0910 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have also received acknowledgement 13/44** with same comment on 8th August. Now waiting for approval.


under which occupation who got Ack and let me know when ur docs received to NSW


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> under which occupation who got Ack and let me know when ur docs received to NSW


Jayant, did you receive the ack. no?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

New update from MARk (MARA Agent)

Until DIAC makes an official announcement about this with more details and clarity than they have so far, it's unclear what chances (if any) people who applied for state sponsorship under the 190 program have. The references to states nominating people on a case-by-case basis is vague and lacking in details, especially whether or not such a nomination would grant 5 points or not. My guess is that there are so few positions left for these occupations, that 60 points incl. state nomination points if given, may not be enough as people with higher scores would be preferred under the 189 regime. So whether or not a person could get 5 state nomination points may be meaningless if there are a very few spots and a higher number of 65 and over points scoring applicants either now, or who apply before the end of the program year next June since new applicants with a higher points score will take precedence over existing applicants (including those referred by states) with a lower points score.

The entire episode smacks of a last-minute decision by DIAC with no advance notice to anyone including the states, where the details have yet to be worked out by DIAC and by the states and applicants are left waiting and hoping that the details of how these new rules will be implemented will offer some hope. At this point though, for applicants in these occupations who have applied for a 190 with a score of 55 points (without sponsorship), I do not see much hope that an invitation will be made. Again, this is because of the few spots remaining in the program for these occuaptions and DIAC's decision to essentially award these to the highest scoring 189 applicants in small numbers divided up over the rest of the year.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Jayant, did you receive the ack. no?



No bokya...could you please share any updates from NSW or DIAC...i am seeing ack no are getting..is it related to suspended occupation list..


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> under which occupation who got Ack and let me know when ur docs received to NSW


Hi Jayantsit,

My husband has applied under 222311(Financial Investment Advisor Code).

We had sent docs on 5th August(that's what our agent said) and recd ack on 7th Aug.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

abby0910 said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> My husband has applied under 222311(Financial Investment Advisor Code).
> 
> We had sent docs on 5th August(that's what our agent said) and recd ack on 7th Aug.



Thank you very much for sharing the information...i though that for suspended list getting ack no...


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit , please also add the link for people to understand why he replied like this. I cannot add the url else I would have added on your behalf. Its on australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-5[dot]html 

Moreover this is just his own judgement and if you read carefully he is talking abot those 3 categories out of 6 where the quota is less and EOI as on date is more.

Hence only DIAC can clear the air.


Thanks,
Achin




jayantsit said:


> New update from MARk (MARA Agent)
> 
> Until DIAC makes an official announcement about this with more details and clarity than they have so far, it's unclear what chances (if any) people who applied for state sponsorship under the 190 program have. The references to states nominating people on a case-by-case basis is vague and lacking in details, especially whether or not such a nomination would grant 5 points or not. My guess is that there are so few positions left for these occupations, that 60 points incl. state nomination points if given, may not be enough as people with higher scores would be preferred under the 189 regime. So whether or not a person could get 5 state nomination points may be meaningless if there are a very few spots and a higher number of 65 and over points scoring applicants either now, or who apply before the end of the program year next June since new applicants with a higher points score will take precedence over existing applicants (including those referred by states) with a lower points score.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> jayantsit , please also add the link for people to understand why he replied like this. I cannot add the url else I would have added on your behalf. Its on australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-5[dot]html
> 
> Moreover this is just his own judgement and if you read carefully he is talking abot those 3 categories out of 6 where the quota is less and EOI as on date is more.
> 
> ...


NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August - Page 5

Achin better wait for couple of days..all will clear..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> jayantsit , please also add the link for people to understand why he replied like this. I cannot add the url else I would have added on your behalf. Its on australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-5[dot]html
> 
> Moreover this is just his own judgement and if you read carefully he is talking abot those 3 categories out of 6 where the quota is less and EOI as on date is more.
> 
> ...


Achin could you please update the signature..and to which occupation you applied and ack no...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Thank you very much for sharing the information...i though that for suspended list getting ack no...


I think they can't turn down the applications under processing which got acknowledgement number otherwise there will be very less candidates who will start applying to Aus Immigration program since everyone might feel that they can change the rules anytime they wish and that will affect their credibility.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I think they can't turn down the applications under processing which got acknowledgement number otherwise there will be very less candidates who will start applying to Aus Immigration program since everyone might feel that they can change the rules anytime they wish and that will affect their credibility.


I agree with you. It is true that people who had applied but not approved /invited are the most affected until they get to know the final outcome, they have put all their efforts and money and expected that they will get invite by now. Hope that everything goes well and positive.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

*Good news*, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:


> *DIAC have now agreed to reconsider last week’s announcement and see if states and territories are able to nominate. We expect to receive clarification by end of next week*


The door of State Sponsorship might re-open for 6 occupations.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news*, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...



From where u got this information could you please share the link..it could be great..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> jayantsit , please also add the link for people to understand why he replied like this. I cannot add the url else I would have added on your behalf. Its on australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-5[dot]html
> 
> Moreover this is just his own judgement and if you read carefully he is talking abot those 3 categories out of 6 where the quota is less and EOI as on date is more.
> 
> ...


Hi Achin,

Thanks for share.. Yesterday I wrote email to NSW, I tried highlighting them that there are many dimension due to this waiting period, Not only "5 Points". Some people might loss point due to age, or someone's ACS/IELTS might be expiring. Seems DIAC wants to buy more time, as changes were done at very last minute. 

One thing is very clear, the new policy announcement by DIAC for SS wont be that simple. What it will be, its very hard to predict. they will try cover all the loopholes, otherwise they would have announced by now. (probably same thing Mark is also trying to highlight, and i believe he is very experienced migration adviser) 

I hope that they can announce policy ASAP which can beneficial for all of us, nevertheless we must have plan B. Incase if the policy announcement is not in favor, we wont have much disappointment, else it will be big bonus for us 

“It is often in the darkest skies that we see the brightest stars.”

Thanks..


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news*, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...


this seems a positive step but the actual clarity will come when there is clear information about existing applicants and new applications. Let's Pray and hope for the best!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news*, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...


Great!! can you give the thread link.. so we can follow.. thanks!!


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> From where u got this information could you please share the link..it could be great..


There is no link, i got this information from one friend who applied ACT SS.
Anyone could send email to ACT and same response is expected.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

it will be only for ACT applied people,not all of you from SS other state.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> it will be only for ACT applied people,not all of you from SS other state.


Why only ACT ...i believe all must follow same rules...


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...

CODE: 262113(system admin)
ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
NSW approval: 15/08/13

Happy Independence Day to everyone in India and australia..


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...
> 
> CODE: 262113(system admin)
> ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
> ...


congrats and happy independence day


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...
> 
> CODE: 262113(system admin)
> ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
> ...


Hi Sujith,

When did you apply for NSW SS? I am on the desperate waiting list, so very curious.


Cheers


----------



## Sujith singh (Jun 20, 2013)

urn said:


> Hi Sujith,
> 
> When did you apply for NSW SS? I am on the desperate waiting list, so very curious.
> 
> ...


I got ACK on 23/07/13, Docs sent on 19/07/13


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...
> 
> CODE: 262113(system admin)
> ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
> ...


Congratulations !! A ray of hope for everyone who are anxiously waiting.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> I got ACK on 23/07/13, Docs sent on 19/07/13


So What are you waiting for?/?

Go and celebrate mate!!!!!
Cheers
:wave::wave::wave::wave:
Congratulations


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...
> 
> CODE: 262113(system admin)
> ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Independence Day .. I wish...I believe....I Hope everybody will get Invitations and don't give up the hope...

Current status ...

https://www.acacia-au.com/places-running-out-for-IT-and-engineering-professionals.php


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*No Surprise!*

There is no surprise in Sujith Singh getting approval, as states (including NSW) are approving consistently all the skillselect occupations except those mentioned on the august 5th.


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Sujith singh said:


> Great news for me this mrng, I got NSW approval and invitation, so exited...
> 
> CODE: 262113(system admin)
> ACK :23/07/13/ 13/39**
> ...


Congrats Sujith !!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> There is no link, i got this information from one friend who applied ACT SS.
> Anyone could send email to ACT and same response is expected.


I emailed to ACT. they informed me that by next week there will be update. 

If we can recall, ACT was first one to inform about this new policy, now they are asking us to wait. I hope it will be +ve


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

mike alic said:


> I emailed to ACT. they informed me that by next week there will be update.
> 
> If we can recall, ACT was first one to inform about this new policy, now they are asking us to wait. I hope it will be +ve


InShaAllah...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Good news*, people received reply from ACT as mentioned following:
> 
> ...



If this is the case you all lucky to get approval, look like DIAC do not have enough people in Skill select to nominate as they agree to reconsider,, 

If i am you i would go crazy if that open, look like it will be only for some time again, when they fill up everything and that shut again as now.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I can clearly see some movement from states towards starting the state sponsorship again. 

As I said previously stopping 190 would not be option for any states since they would need ICT professionals. Also that is part of their state migration plan which would get disrupted. By nominating the candidate for state sponsorship states attract that particular talent to remain in that state and work their in order to prosper that state and DIAC can't take away this right from any state under highly skilled migrants category otherwise why would they stop only 190. 

489 also gives you 10 extra points and then won't these candidates fall under occupational ceiling? Yes, they would so just stopping 190 is not going to help DIAC in that case they will need to stop 489 as well i.e. Regional migration since it gives additional 10 points to each candidate and then as per DIAC they are not as highly skilled as 189. THIS CAN'T HAPPEN so DIAC will have to start 190 again...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice Bokya


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokya said:


> I can clearly see some movement from states towards starting the state sponsorship again.
> 
> As I said previously stopping 190 would not be option for any states since they would need ICT professionals. Also that is part of their state migration plan which would get disrupted. By nominating the candidate for state sponsorship states attract that particular talent to remain in that state and work their in order to prosper that state and DIAC can't take away this right from any state under highly skilled migrants category otherwise why would they stop only 190.
> 
> 489 also gives you 10 extra points and then won't these candidates fall under occupational ceiling? Yes, they would so just stopping 190 is not going to help DIAC in that case they will need to stop 489 as well i.e. Regional migration since it gives additional 10 points to each candidate and then as per DIAC they are not as highly skilled as 189. THIS CAN'T HAPPEN so DIAC will have to start 190 again...


Good one Bokya...I hope they start soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> Good one Bokya...I hope they start soon:fingerscrossed:


Waiting for the announcement..InShAllah good news will appear very soon


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

*How to check Progress*

Hello All,

I've received ack on 29-July with 13/41** receipt number.
Can you suggest how to check the progress of current applications that are in progress?


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

smmuneeb,
We are in same boat.
Received ACK on 29th-July with 13/41* ref number. Waiting to see how its going to out.



smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I received my documents ACK on 30th July 2013 with ref no 13/41**. What cud be the scenario, my app will be considered under new rules or old. How can I check which ref number they have reached???


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys any news from nsw or diac on approvals for those 6 categories?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Guys got the following information from (australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-6[dot]html)

IMPORTANT UPDATE

Just received the following from DIAC via The Migration Alliance, one of our industry groups:

In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14. In discussions with states and territories, they have suggested alternative approaches in order to allow state and territory nominations for these occupations as well as invitations for skilled independent migrants and we are currently working with them to develop an acceptable solution which will allow both independent skilled and state and territory nominated migrants from these occupational groups for the remainder of the 2013‑14 program year.

I would emphasise that there will be no change to the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. The focus is on ensuring that the limited remaining places in these occupational groups are not exhausted early in the year. The situation outlined in the email below (ie: having no one from these occupational groups being able to be invited for 11 months) is exactly what we have been trying to avoid and if the current limitations had not been introduced by DIAC, some occupational ceilings would have already been reached and the others would be very close to being reached. When the new arrangement with the states and territories is finalised, it will be announced in the updated invitation round report on the SkillSelect website (SkillSelect) and information about the specific cut off points scores for these occupational groups under the new arrangements will also be included in this report.

It would appear there is still a possibility of state sponsorship nominations for the affected occupations - we'll have to wait to see how things work out between DIAC and the states. The incorporation of "specific cutoff points scores" per occupation will be very interesting.

Hope this helps all who have been affected by these recent events.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,
Please update if someone got NSW SS approval today with signature.

Cheers


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

ind2oz said:


> Don't worry abt past, Happened is Happened. Your best efforts are to track it in a effective manner.
> 
> 15 days later go to the bank with DD details which was issued the DD and ask them for the clearance status. If no not positive track every alternative day further 15 days. By then it should be cleared. If not write it to NSW and look for the response. If they respond any issue with DD, get back to bank cancel previous DD and get a New DD and send fresh application with all the supporting documents.


Thanks ind2oz. Its a great help. I haven't still received a payment acknowledgement so I will do as you directed.

Thanks once again for your help. It's a great relief to know about this method.

Ruchkal


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Achin for this post. Its very informative.



smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I received my documents ACK on 30th July 2013 with ref no 13/41**. What cud be the scenario, my app will be considered under new rules or old. How can I check which ref number they have reached???





Achin said:


> Guys got the following information from (australiaforum[dot]com/visas-immigration/22391-nsw-state-sponsorship-halt-5th-august-6[dot]html)
> 
> IMPORTANT UPDATE
> 
> ...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Sad Update:*

Please note that *there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013*. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.


The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers 

Source : Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Does it include the Software Engineers?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

smmuneeb said:


> Does it include the Software Engineers?


Yes. 261313 Software Engineer comes under 2613 Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

So again new set of rule on for 189 and 190.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bokya said:


> So again new set of rule on for 189 and 190.


Even Indian Gov. don't change their stand so frequently


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I can't suspect or predict what NSW or DIAC is going to tell about pipeline applications...I am looking to start my spouse ACS but it is costing me nearly 40K .. please advice the chances of getting invitation from NSW or not...

Regards


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can't suspect or predict what NSW or DIAC is going to tell about pipeline applications...I am looking to start my spouse ACS but it is costing me nearly 40K .. please advice the chances of getting invitation from NSW or not...
> 
> Regards


Try out IELTS its cheaper, even I'm going to do it in Sep'13
Rupee is falling like anything which is making candidates from India spending money like anything.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Try out IELTS its cheaper, even I'm going to do it in Sep'13
> Rupee is falling like anything which is making candidates from India spending money like anything.


Bokya,

Already my spouse completed IELTS and having 7.5 in each category and we both fall in same SOL ... from that point i am suspecting if i dont have chance i can make her as primary applicant and can complete visa...she is falling under system analyst but thinking to make her ACS in different competency...which will be available upto Nov or Dec.. please advice..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> Already my spouse completed IELTS and having 7.5 in each category and we both fall in same SOL ... from that point i am suspecting if i dont have chance i can make her as primary applicant and can complete visa...she is falling under system analyst but thinking to make her ACS in different competency...which will be available upto Nov or Dec.. please advice..


Sys analyst is already over subscribed so your chances succeeding there are less than Soft Engg or Prog.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Sys analyst is already over subscribed so your chances succeeding there are less than Soft Engg or Prog.


Yeah thats y i am thinking to map to system admin or database admin...so getting the visa from state is easy..just suspecting..


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

if ur spouse ilets of 7 individual why cant u try for system admin coz this will really help as this falls under 190 an 489 only so chances of invitation is really high........if she has her ug or pg in system admin it really works kindly check acs assesstment page for more details


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

even v tried for that but my husband degree was fully on programming and it so they again suggested us the same system analyst or bussiness analyst in new applicaton and again we applied for review then got assesstment under same analyst programmer so check acs assessment page


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Yeah thats y i am thinking to map to system admin or database admin...so getting the visa from state is easy..just suspecting..


u can try for multimedia designer or web developer if ur spouse have experience in that field but u should go for vetasses for that assessment


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> if ur spouse ilets of 7 individual why cant u try for system admin coz this will really help as this falls under 190 an 489 only so chances of invitation is really high........if she has her ug or pg in system admin it really works kindly check acs assesstment page for more details


Thanks aditya...but suspecting whether it will be in list upto dec or not..bcause ACS is taking more than 12 weeks time to provide the assessment...so thinking about occupation list which exists both in 189 and 190....even it is bit challenge to showcase the roles and responsibilities also ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Thanks aditya...but suspecting whether it will be in list upto dec or not..bcause ACS is taking more than 12 weeks time to provide the assessment...so thinking about occupation list which exists both in 189 and 190....even it is bit challenge to showcase the roles and responsibilities also ...
> 
> am monitoring these occupation from past 2 years......everybody in this occupations are getting invitations all over the year as these occupations are wont be exceeding thier limits so u have more chances if am not wrong.........


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

No need to bother about ceiling. DIAC has stepped in to ensure the quota remains available through out the year.

The main factor to concern is the points. Applicants with 60 will have less chance or may have to wait for a longer time.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks aditya...but suspecting whether it will be in list upto dec or not..bcause ACS is taking more than 12 weeks time to provide the assessment...so thinking about occupation list which exists both in 189 and 190....even it is bit challenge to showcase the roles and responsibilities also ...
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > jayantsit said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks aditya...but suspecting whether it will be in list upto dec or not..bcause ACS is taking more than 12 weeks time to provide the assessment...so thinking about occupation list which exists both in 189 and 190....even it is bit challenge to showcase the roles and responsibilities also ...
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just going to wait till 19th Aug till DIAC declares new rules.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

dont lose your hope coz this time u have nice chance to get ur golden mail invitation.....all our prayers will come true and v also passed all this situations so be cool v all are going to have that visa grant as a gift our hard work cheers


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > jayantsit said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I'm just going to wait till 19th Aug till DIAC declares new rules.


three more days for that hope the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > jayantsit said:
> ...


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> rumel36 said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > rumel36 said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 did u get nsw invitation??????????????????/


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> rumel36 said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> rumel36 did u get nsw invitation??????????????????/


Not yet..I m waiting to apply


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

i saw u upadated this page on december 2012 itself y u delayed ur application sorry if am wrong


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > rumel36 said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > rumel36 said:
> ...


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

ssaditya said:


> rumel36 said:
> 
> 
> > ssaditya said:
> ...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> ssaditya said:
> 
> 
> > rumel36 said:
> ...


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

*Change in Points in SS*

Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS. ANZCO is 261313 (sw eng). I have applied with 60(55+5) points. Now next week I am completing 3 years in AUS. So my points will be increase to 65(60+5). So how I can update my points for NSW SS ? can any body advice please ???

Thanks


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

friends,

All are telling by next week DIAC and NSW is conveying about the pipeline applications for the suspended occupations..

1. What the expectations
2. Any new changes will come in place
3. Pro rata basics means how many months it will take to get the invitation
4. I believe 190 visa for the suspended occupation will be closed for the total year

Then As per my knowledge only pipeline applications need to be processed with the new rules.Then it wont take more time to get the invitations...Please correct me if my predictions are wrong... :fencing:


----------



## SAM_007 (Jul 30, 2013)

Got the NSW SS 
Application no# 339x
Applied on 19-Jul, Received by NSW 23-Jul, Got NSW SS 15-Aug. 

Now it seems that I am slower than NSW SS department  as my dependents passport & application fees not arranged yet whereas they gave me the SS within 3 weeks :-(

Cheers


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

SAM_007 said:


> Got the NSW SS
> Application no# 339x
> Applied on 19-Jul, Received by NSW 23-Jul, Got NSW SS 15-Aug.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate...
Are your occupation belongs to suspended list...if yes please share the occupation details..


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

SAM_007 said:


> Got the NSW SS
> Application no# 339x
> Applied on 19-Jul, Received by NSW 23-Jul, Got NSW SS 15-Aug.
> 
> ...


What's your job code?


----------



## SAM_007 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi,
New South Wales (NSW) Government agree to offer me with State Nomination for the following occupation:

Urban & Regional Planner	
232611

Thanks


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

SAM_007 said:


> Got the NSW SS
> Application no# 339x
> Applied on 19-Jul, Received by NSW 23-Jul, Got NSW SS 15-Aug.
> 
> ...


congrates


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

SAM_007 said:


> Got the NSW SS
> Application no# 339x
> Applied on 19-Jul, Received by NSW 23-Jul, Got NSW SS 15-Aug.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you are 33** series and not 39**? 
You must be jumping for joy as all of us here are eagerly waiting and wanting for this nomination.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

How come 23 July ack 339? Coz my ack on 11 July was 337? .He must be 39?? Series


----------



## srinideep (May 23, 2013)

could anybody help in guiding me which state i can get state sponsorship for my anzco code 233211 civil engineer and how can i find which state requirement is what. I have 6.5 avg in ielts.i get 55 points only as of now.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

srinideep said:


> could anybody help in guiding me which state i can get state sponsorship for my anzco code 233211 civil engineer and how can i find which state requirement is what. I have 6.5 avg in ielts.i get 55 points only as of now.


sa sponsorship but u cannot get invitation now as the diac is going give invitation in pro-rata basis:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

*time taken for acknowledgment ?*

anyone checked this link ?

business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/state-migration-plan

How much time does acknowledgment takes ? i applied in 2nd week of july. No acknowledgement yet for NSW SS.. for system admin profile.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

srinideep said:


> could anybody help in guiding me which state i can get state sponsorship for my anzco code 233211 civil engineer and how can i find which state requirement is what. I have 6.5 avg in ielts.i get 55 points only as of now.


233211 civil engineer is sponsored by NSW, VIC, SA, WA
You will not fit into Vic as the IELTS 7 band in each is required. Rest state seems ok.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

hello,

i am afraid i will be losing 5 points for Age this month.. and i dont know how much time this NSW will take and how the age points are taken into consideration.. if anyone could advice please.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes this are the problems what everyone will faced, lose points for age, expire skill assessment etc....and barriers which does stop movement do not help either. 

meher WHY YOU NEED ACKNOWLEDGMENT SO MUCH IF YOU CANT APPLY ANYWAY AS THEY STOPPED FOR THIS ROUND, let them reopen again.


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Yes this are the problems what everyone will faced, lose points for age, expire skill assessment etc....and barriers which does stop movement do not help either.
> 
> meher WHY YOU NEED ACKNOWLEDGMENT SO MUCH IF YOU CANT APPLY ANYWAY AS THEY STOPPED FOR THIS ROUND, let them reopen again.


may be i should try later again when it is open.. now no chance at all... little hope was there that also gone bcoz of the delay..

thanks for ur reply.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

meher said:


> may be i should try later again when it is open.. now no chance at all... little hope was there that also gone bcoz of the delay..
> 
> thanks for ur reply.



Yep definatelly is no point to try now unless you have high points and want to process faster as allocated dates will go faster for you, 



but as you see is all stoped if you have maybe 60 points ,,maybe to be honest you unlucky,,, as queue with higher points is already increasing


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Yep definatelly is no point to try now unless you have high points and want to process faster as allocated dates will go faster for you,
> 
> 
> 
> but as you see is all stoped if you have maybe 60 points ,,maybe to be honest you unlucky,,, as queue with higher points is already increasing


I strongly believe SS for the suspended list wont open once again remains closed for the total year...only thing for the pipeline applications they will process on pro-rata basics...This is my understanding and got information from different forums..if i am wrong please correct me...


----------



## raso (Jul 18, 2013)

*2nd September*

Hope all things will be clear on 2nd Sept and we will get our golden invitation.


----------



## SAM_007 (Jul 30, 2013)

You are right...  

Application # 39xx Typo error 

Acknowledgement date -23 Jul
NSW SS: 15 Aug

Cheers


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

meher said:


> hello,
> 
> i am afraid i will be losing 5 points for Age this month.. and i dont know how much time this NSW will take and how the age points are taken into consideration.. if anyone could advice please.


Same situation as you...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> anyone checked this link ?
> 
> business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/state-migration-plan
> 
> How much time does acknowledgment takes ? i applied in 2nd week of july. No acknowledgement yet for NSW SS.. for system admin profile.


Hi Goyal,

How come July 2nd week apllicant not received the ack coz even 2 aug apllicants also got ack.have u applied by yourself or by Agent if yes plz chk with ur agent approx 2nd weel applicants ack was around 34** and 35** approx.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

tarangoyal said:


> anyone checked this link ?
> 
> business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/state-migration-plan
> 
> How much time does acknowledgment takes ? i applied in 2nd week of july. No acknowledgement yet for NSW SS.. for system admin profile.


Check with Courier company


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Points on spouse skill set*

Dear all, 

This forum has been quite informative, thnx alot for all the guys who have been sharing their valuable thoughts and updates.
I have also applied for NSW SS under 261313 (55+ ss nomination 5), and we all know the bad news on 5th Aug;2013. I have some questions on claiming points on spouse skill set

1)* Should both husband and wife be in the same occupation list to claim points on spouse skills?*

2) If spouse is in some other occupation, how to claim the points?


Many thanks in advance.
Kumar


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ssk3 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> This forum has been quite informative, thnx alot for all the guys who have been sharing their valuable thoughts and updates.
> I have also applied for NSW SS under 261313 (55+ ss nomination 5), and we all know the bad news on 5th Aug;2013. I have some questions on claiming points on spouse skill set
> ...


Get ACS ( or Relevent assessement) done for partner and claim points


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Get ACS ( or Relevent assessement) done for partner and claim points


TheEndGame...can we expect any update from DIAC or NSW coming week..wat could be the update from DIAC....


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Get ACS ( or Relevent assessement) done for partner and claim points



Thnks for the reply
I hope ACS is only for ICT candidates.

And my questions are 1) Should both Husband n wife be in same occupation list?
2) If it is other occupation, what would be the procedure to claim points?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Thnks for the reply
> I hope ACS is only for ICT candidates.
> 
> And my questions are 1) Should both Husband n wife be in same occupation list?
> 2) If it is other occupation, what would be the procedure to claim points?


To claim spouse points the rule is both Husband n wife be in same occupation list...regarding second question i believe its not possible to claim the points from spouse if both are in different occupation list...


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

ssk3 said:


> Thnks for the reply
> I hope ACS is only for ICT candidates.
> 
> And my questions are 1) Should both Husband n wife be in same occupation list?
> 2) If it is other occupation, what would be the procedure to claim points?


Both should be in skilled list, doesn't matter if occupation are different.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

jayantsit said:


> TheEndGame...can we expect any update from DIAC or NSW coming week..wat could be the update from DIAC....


No idea mate, as far as i know, we gotta wait till this month end.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> No idea mate, as far as i know, we gotta wait till this month end.



Atleast we cant suspect how they are processing also... ..bcause i am bit confusion state whether to start my spouse ACS or not..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

canberra is revising the occupation list on AUG 31 2013...The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published on 31 August 2013.

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Seems other states also revise the occupation list by this month end...


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Thnks for the reply
> I hope ACS is only for ICT candidates.
> 
> And my questions are 1) Should both Husband n wife be in same occupation list?
> 2) If it is other occupation, what would be the procedure to claim points?


1) spouse must be in same SOL and skill assessment is done from the respective assessing authority 
2) spouse musty be IELTS competent (min 6 each band)


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Today also I have called NSW SS office. But still they are saying they doesn't have any update !!!! Its really painfull. My ACS is getting expire so I don't know what to do for this. Any body has any idea when SS will start ?? When the news will come ?


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today also I have called NSW SS office. But still they are saying they doesn't have any update !!!! Its really painfull. My ACS is getting expire so I don't know what to do for this. Any body has any idea when SS will start ?? When the news will come ?


There is not much we can do.

Just wait, indefinitely.:ban:


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

Got approval and invitation this morning.. Occupation: Chemist (234211)... 

Check my signature for the timeline details..

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for help and support throughout my NSW SS process..

Information and guidance I got here were determinant for the success of my application

Also, I wish all the best for people that have not been approved yet and hope that the current situation for the ICT occupations is going to be solved soon so that everyone is happy and satisfied...

Best of luck


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

mohkam said:


> Got approval and invitation this morning.. Occupation: Chemist (234211)...
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline details..
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mohkam!!!
Thanks for sharing and updating the spreadsheet.

Good luck for upcoming!!!

Anybody else got NSW approval today? please update...

Cheers


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> canberra is revising the occupation list on AUG 31 2013...The 2013-14 ACT Occupation List will be published on 31 August 2013.
> 
> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> Seems other states also revise the occupation list by this month end...


I saw this message from June....

Though there is little hope to reopen, we have nothing but to wait. InshAllah everything will be fine


----------



## pankajt (Jul 15, 2013)

*Congrats !!!*



mohkam said:


> Got approval and invitation this morning.. Occupation: Chemist (234211)...
> 
> Check my signature for the timeline details..
> 
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## pankajt (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats dear !!!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends,

Any update from NSW or ACT...when can we expect the exact status ..... hoping for the best....

Regards.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Friends,
> 
> Any update from NSW or ACT...when can we expect the exact status ..... hoping for the best....
> 
> Regards.


End of this week or mid of next week :fingerscrossed: . Tried called NSW but goes to voice mail.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> End of this week or mid of next week :fingerscrossed: . Tried called NSW but goes to voice mail.


I came to know that ACT is going to provide the updates this week on the suspected list...Achin wat can we expect are they going to increase the points...:flame:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,
Any body has any idea/guess when NSW SS will open. I have called everybody NSW SS office, DIAC, various agents ..etc..etc, but nobody has any answer. I don’t know when this wait will end. My ACS is also getting expire. Any idea when it will end ?? Anybody has any clue on that ??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> Any body has any idea/guess when NSW SS will open. I have called everybody NSW SS office, DIAC, various agents ..etc..etc, but nobody has any answer. I don’t know when this wait will end. My ACS is also getting expire. Any idea when it will end ?? Anybody has any clue on that ??


Wait for this week otherwise by next week they will publish all the changes..DIAC stopped 189 suspended occupation list this round....


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> I came to know that ACT is going to provide the updates this week on the suspected list...Achin wat can we expect are they going to increase the points...:flame:


Jayant, They are not going to increase the points, reason being ppl are opting for state because they have 55 points and they are making a compromise that they would be in the state for 2 yrs. If state increase cutoff to 60 why would pay additional $300 and give commitment for 2 years, they might as well wait for 189. 

We all know from the forum there are hardly ppl with more than 65 for 261313 and very few 65 pointers. Mostly people are either struggling with 55 or 60. Mostly ppl are losing either in ACS or IELTS.

Hence I do not see any chance that state would increase it by 60.

One more observation if you see the report you will find 80% ppl who are planning to immigrate are from these 6 category. If Diac opens the invite after September it will increase their revenue as the fee is increasing.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Jayant, They are not going to increase the points, reason being ppl are opting for state because they have 55 points and they are making a compromise that they would be in the state for 2 yrs. If state increase cutoff to 60 why would pay additional $300 and give commitment for 2 years, they might as well wait for 189.
> 
> We all know from the forum there are hardly ppl with more than 65 for 261313 and very few 65 pointers. Mostly people are either struggling with 55 or 60. Mostly ppl are losing either in ACS or IELTS.
> 
> ...


Already DIAC stopped this round invitations and the next round on sep 02 2013 i believe they can convey the message how they are accepting the pipeline applications atleast now...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Already DIAC stopped this round invitations and the next round on sep 02 2013 i believe they can convey the message how they are accepting the pipeline applications atleast now...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I was under impression that DIAC sent invitation for 19 Aug. How did you come to know that they directly jumped to 02 sep? was refreshing ceiling page had no clue..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

aryal said:


> I was under impression that DIAC sent invitation for 19 Aug. How did you come to know that they directly jumped to 02 sep? was refreshing ceiling page had no clue..


Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

The occupational groups affected are:



OccupationID Description
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

Separate thread is running in this forum...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-no-invitation-6-occupation-189-subclass.html


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength :amen:

I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.

Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature. 

Have a great day :humble::humble:


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations Dude. Happy days!!!!


----------



## viperfx07 (May 21, 2013)

urn said:


> Congratulations Dude. Happy days!!!!


Thanks urn


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Any recent approval for System Administrator? They have suspended and slowed down the other 6 occupations. However, why the approval process is very slow? Any idea guys what actually happening towards our destiny?

Cheers


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I checked the status for Demand draft of $300 from my bank. its NOT cleared. It means NSW did not submit it in their account for clearance. I applied for Software Eng category.

Documents ACK received from NSW on 30th July 2013 with Ref No: 13/41**.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

urn said:


> Any recent approval for System Administrator? They have suspended and slowed down the other 6 occupations. However, why the approval process is very slow? Any idea guys what actually happening towards our destiny?
> 
> Cheers



:bump: Any Update guys !!!


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello Friends, 

Need advice regd the NSW state sponsorship application. 

I recd a positive skills assessment today with following comments :
""""
The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code
""""

Now confusion is whether I should show all my employment in 'employment history' section of form or only after December 2007.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

symphony said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need advice regd the NSW state sponsorship application.
> 
> ...


Show your employment in 'employment history' section of form only after December 2007


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

symphony said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need advice regd the NSW state sponsorship application.
> 
> ...



I would suggest to enter All your experience before december 2007 and after december 2007.just declare experience before december 2007 as not related and after december 2007 as related.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> :bump: Any Update guys !!!


ACT says, so far no updates. probably by the end of this week.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> ACT says, so far no updates. probably by the end of this week.



Thanks Mike ! No option option other than waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## allen911 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi guys

Finally I got my invitation today.
262113 System Admin
Ref no:41XX

All the best to all expats. Never give up, never surrender. 

Cheers!


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Atleast we cant suspect how they are processing also... ..bcause i am bit confusion state whether to start my spouse ACS or not..


may i know whether u are claiming points for partner skills???iu can get five points for that or if ur wife have 7 in each band of ilets they she can claim 10 points for that then u can apply 189 as u both are from same sol there are many ways to get invitation if am not wrong
......


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Thanks Mike ! No option option other than waiting :fingerscrossed:


I applied for NSW, but i found ACT response is much better  so i don't mind asking them.

I believe that even before ACT give any news, Mark Northm will share first. 

Yup No choice but to wait.. we all are in same boat.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> I applied for NSW, but i found ACT response is much better  so i don't mind asking them.
> 
> I believe that even before ACT give any news, Mark Northm will share first.
> 
> Yup No choice but to wait.. we all are in same boat.


Yes asked Mark but seems he is also clueless... the boat is rocking with all speculations


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssaditya said:


> may i know whether u are claiming points for partner skills???iu can get five points for that or if ur wife have 7 in each band of ilets they she can claim 10 points for that then u can apply 189 as u both are from same sol there are many ways to get invitation if am not wrong
> ......


My Spouse didnt get any points from employment because.. she is from B.Tech ECE and losing 4 years from her 6 years exp..and now she had only 60 points including mine and have IELTS 7.5 in each module..so bit worrying for 60 points going to pool how much possible of getting visa ... occupation is computer network engineer.. please suggest.. because now i am starting ACS and it will take 12 weeks to get the report...after that only we can go for 189 EOI


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

allen911 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Finally I got my invitation today.
> 262113 System Admin
> ...


hey can you share your ref no 3rd digit as well?

Also when u received ACK of documents submission? I also have the same ref no series but Software engineer...


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My Spouse didnt get any points from employment because.. she is from B.Tech ECE and losing 4 years from her 6 years exp..and now she had only 60 points including mine and have IELTS 7.5 in each module..so bit worrying for 60 points going to pool how much possible of getting visa ... occupation is computer network engineer.. please suggest.. because now i am starting ACS and it will take 12 weeks to get the report...after that only we can go for 189 EOI


that means her anzsco is 263 code right


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

there are many chances for ur wife to get invitation in 263 group and u can also claim 5 points in ur application with her same assessment so it is the best way to apply invitation......as the diac is going to give application in pro rata basis they will consider points in that way u will get invitation for both just make it fast


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

From my Process consultant i came to know that as states are not accepting with the new rules DIAC is sharing the occupation applications equally to all the states and remaining will be straight away goes to DIAC..I dont know whether he shared fair information or not.. if it is true..most probably all the pipeline applications will get invitations from SS... hope for the best...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> From my Process consultant i came to know that as states are not accepting with the new rules DIAC is sharing the occupation applications equally to all the states and remaining will be straight away goes to DIAC..I dont know whether he shared fair information or not.. if it is true..most probably all the pipeline applications will get invitations from SS... hope for the best...


Thanks for sharing, could you elaborate further, couldnt get message...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Thanks for sharing, could you elaborate further, couldnt get message...


Means for example NSW have 4800 applications to process ... based on the demand NSW can process only 50% and remaining will go to DIAC... thiss i got from my PC..

If this is they are trying to implement then we have to know how many applications processed upto now..


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Means for example NSW have 4800 applications to process ... based on the demand NSW can process only 50% and remaining will go to DIAC... thiss i got from my PC..
> 
> If this is they are trying to implement then we have to know how many applications processed upto now..



Jayant, 
State has their own quota from the total ceiling , this was there earlier also. Last time it was some 1600 odd numbers, if you refer the older posts you will come to know. Lets keep the finger crossed and see what happens.

There is no link as such which can confirm how many seats are there for a particular state.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

this is good news for everyone.......


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

saghirq said:


> I would suggest to enter All your experience before december 2007 and after december 2007.just declare experience before december 2007 as not related and after december 2007 as related.


Well, I wonder if I need to produce the detailed experience letters for all my jobs, in this case. I was not able to get reference letters from all employers so not every employment was assessed by ACS.

Is there anybody who recently recs ACS assessment in new format and applied for NSW nomination? 

Any help here will be greatly appreciated.

Thx


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Rupee coming down and dollar increasing every day.. DIAC playing with all ..


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

very sad... it will be a pinch to convert inr to aud


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

I think it is a happy news guys,

Application lodged till 26th of July has been approved.

Cheers
Hopping for a big one...

Check on the spreadsheet


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

urn said:


> I think it is a happy news guys,
> 
> Application lodged till 26th of July has been approved.
> 
> ...


Its till 29th July, there are few records at the end


----------



## crosswind (Aug 5, 2013)

Any approvals for NSW SS for today for non ICT?


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Its till 29th July, there are few records at the end


Hi Mike,

I mean the application substitution date not the acknowledge date. Mine was submitted on 29th July and received on 30th July and ACk was on 1st August.

Lets keep tracking
Cheers


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Its till 29th July, there are few records at the end


My application under 261312 was received on 24/07/2013. Ref. is 13/40xx and no answers so far...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

matt83 said:


> My application under 261312 was received on 24/07/2013. Ref. is 13/40xx and no answers so far...


2613* fall under golden category.. so have to wait. How long, no one knows. But states have promised to update by this week end.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

yasskad said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got the positive assessment. My current points 55. I need 5 points more. But I didnt get the state which will give sponsorship with IELTS 6(in each band) and 5 years experience as a Software Engineer. If I get the state the I will apply for the sponsorship immediately.


For now, you cant apply to any state under 2613*. probably you can wait for 1 week, you can follow this forum/thread. as state mentioned that they are in discussion with DIAC. everyone is very helpful here. usually ppl will update the outcome from DIAC/NSW or other states here as soon as there are some updates..


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

Very SILENCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
This means no more approval today? Come on guys be optimistic pleaseseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

urn said:


> I think it is a happy news guys,
> 
> Application lodged till 26th of July has been approved.
> 
> ...


Where can I find the Spread Sheet?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

yasskad said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got the positive assessment. My current points 55. I need 5 points more. But I didnt get the state which will give sponsorship with IELTS 6(in each band) and 5 years experience as a Software Engineer. If I get the state the I will apply for the sponsorship immediately.


NSW sponsors software engineer with IELTS 6 band in each. Currently there is halt on SS on certain occupations. You have to wait for some time.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Mroks said:


> NSW sponsors software engineer with IELTS 6 band in each. Currently there is halt on SS on certain occupations. You have to wait for some time.


Hi,

Can anyone give the link to updated SOL of NSW? I applied on August 1st under Accountant category. Has this occupation reached the ceiling?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give the link to updated SOL of NSW? I applied on August 1st under Accountant category. Has this occupation reached the ceiling?
> 
> Thanks in advance


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Mroks said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf


Thanks a lot Mroks.


----------



## urn (Jul 3, 2013)

nagaluru said:


> Where can I find the Spread Sheet?


Here you go!!!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

urn said:


> I think it is a happy news guys,
> 
> Application lodged till 26th of July has been approved.
> 
> ...


That not the case i applied in feb, 2013 still waiting for approval :/

I got last update on my application in July NSW asked to send new DD with updated payee name ://


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> 2613* fall under golden category.. so have to wait. How long, no one knows. But states have promised to update by this week end.


GOLDEN Category LOLZ


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> That not the case i applied in feb, 2013 still waiting for approval :/
> 
> I got last update on my application in July NSW asked to send new DD with updated payee name ://


Any news guys? I am not stressed out anymore. I don't see anything good coming up with this 190 thing. 

I started looking other options as soon as they suspended 190 and found that i can apply for NZ also. 

I have got 140 points with my wife qualification added in to my application which means that after couple of weeks my EOI will be auto selected by their immigration system.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Any news guys? I am not stressed out anymore. I don't see anything good coming up with this 190 thing.
> 
> I started looking other options as soon as they suspended 190 and found that i can apply for NZ also.
> 
> I have got 140 points with my wife qualification added in to my application which means that after couple of weeks my EOI will be auto selected by their immigration system.


I have contacted my bank yesterday and asked them about the status of my DD lets see if its cashed it means application is cleared from their accounts department. 

Please share NZ link for 261313


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> I have contacted my bank yesterday and asked them about the status of my DD lets see if its cashed it means application is cleared from their accounts department.
> 
> Please share NZ link for 261313


go for it guys.. immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

if your wife is in SOL most of you will score 140 and selected automatically from pool. (don't apply if you have less points than 140 as per the stats they are not entertaining anyone having lower than 140 points)


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

rams0b said:


> go for it guys.. immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/
> 
> if your wife is in SOL most of you will score 140 and selected automatically from pool. (don't apply if you have less points than 140 as per the stats they are not entertaining anyone having lower than 140 points)


You have to pay for the nz eoi right?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

samkalu said:


> You have to pay for the nz eoi right?


obviously we have to pay. I paid 137 for PAR assessment (PRE) of my qualification and experience to NZQA.. and then paid 700 NZD for my wife full assessment.. now waiting for the result. then i will apply for EOI which i think is 500 NZD


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> obviously we have to pay. I paid 137 for PAR assessment (PRE) of my qualification and experience to NZQA.. and then paid 700 NZD for my wife full assessment.. now waiting for the result. then i will apply for EOI which i think is 500 NZD


Does NZ accept ACS for 261313 ?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> Does NZ accept ACS for 261313 ?


Nope. you have to apply in NZQA for assessment


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

I went through the spreadsheet and got to know that all the Accountants in that are 'onshore" applicants. I am an Accountant applying from off shore. Does NSW give priority for onshore applicants?

Thanks in advance


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Nope. you have to apply in NZQA for assessment


Can i directly file EOI for NZ without NZQA ? Hows the job market for 261313 in NZ ?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> Can i directly file EOI for NZ without NZQA ? Hows the job market for 261313 in NZ ?


Job market is *very good* if you ask me.. You have to get assessed before you apply for EOI OR if your the market you worked in is comparable to NZ market then you can skip assessment thing. 

look into their website to see details.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Nope. you have to apply in NZQA for assessment


Can i directly file EOI for NZ without NZQA ? Hows the job market for 261313 in NZ ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello any new updates from NSW or DIAC .....


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Hello any new updates from NSW or DIAC .....


Hi,

I am also in the same boat. I applied on 1st August and my documents were delivered on 5th August.

Still waiting


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in the same boat. I applied on 1st August and my documents were delivered on 5th August.
> 
> Still waiting


No issues .. NSW will accept upto AUG 05 2013 all applications as the new changes came from AUG 05 2013.. but we need to know how they are implementing new changes to existing applications....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Hello any new updates from NSW or DIAC .....


Hi Jayantsit,

What do you mean by NSW SS ACK pending? I am given a file reference number. Have you received a file no.?

I have another question. Since I did IELTS after submitting the EOI, should I update my EOI?

Please advice if you know

Thanks.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> What do you mean by NSW SS ACK pending? I am given a file reference number. Have you received a file no.?
> 
> ...


I didnt get any reference number... i got a mail from NSW stating Document Received and appended the Notice to the mail.. May i know when you got reference number ....

I believe ur EOI is in draft version...and update all the required fields and better subit the EOI...lets folks in forum can share their views on this..


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> I didnt get any reference number... i got a mail from NSW stating Document Received and appended the Notice to the mail.. May i know when you got reference number ....
> 
> I believe ur EOI is in draft version...and update all the required fields and better subit the EOI...lets folks in forum can share their views on this..


I am applying through an agent. They told me that a file reference number has been given. But they are not disclosing the number since they take the full control of account.

I have a big issue in IELTS. I got 7 in each band in Academic IELTS (since it is required for skill assessment of Accountants). Since I was confident, I did general IELTS to improve my band score and apply independently. Unfortunately, I have received 6.5 in writing. Should I update this? If that is the case, I will lose 10 points in migration. 

Please advice on this if possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> I am applying through an agent. They told me that a file reference number has been given. But they are not disclosing the number since they take the full control of account.
> 
> I have a big issue in IELTS. I got 7 in each band in Academic IELTS (since it is required for skill assessment of Accountants). Since I was confident, I did general IELTS to improve my band score and apply independently. Unfortunately, I have received 6.5 in writing. Should I update this? If that is the case, I will lose 10 points in migration.
> 
> ...


My Process consultant told me that every thing will be reached to my mail id. So, better check with them about the ref number. As per my knowledge people who documents reached to NSW from AUG 1 to AUG 05 didnt get ref number ...Please double check with ur agent .. whether he is telling fair information or not...Atleast you have to get documents received mail to your mail id...

Regarding ur IELTS forum senior expat need to commit..i am not sure about this..

Regards,


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> My Process consultant told me that every thing will be reached to my mail id. So, better check with them about the ref number. As per my knowledge people who documents reached to NSW from AUG 1 to AUG 05 didnt get ref number ...Please double check with ur agent .. whether he is telling fair information or not...Atleast you have to get documents received mail to your mail id...
> 
> Regarding ur IELTS forum senior expat need to commit..i am not sure about this..
> 
> Regards,


Okay. I will double check with her. She copied and sent me the mail saying that my documents received. Today I asked her about the reference number and she said that my file has been given a reference number. 

I will check with her on tomorrow and let you know about this.

Keep in touch


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

mate, who is ur agent. PM me


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Okay. I will double check with her. She copied and sent me the mail saying that my documents received. Today I asked her about the reference number and she said that my file has been given a reference number.
> 
> I will check with her on tomorrow and let you know about this.
> 
> Keep in touch


mate, who is ur agent. PM me


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

nir said:


> mate, who is ur agent. PM me


AMC in Nugegoda...are you also applying through an agent?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

yes. PM ur mobile.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

nir said:


> yes. PM ur mobile.


I will give you my email since I am not capable of answering the phone at office. What is your job code? have you done IELTS?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> I will give you my email since I am not capable of answering the phone at office. What is your job code? have you done IELTS?


ok mate. 

Code is 261312

IELTS- Completed

SS sent - 22 July

ACK -13/38**


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

nir said:


> ok mate.
> 
> Code is 261312
> 
> ...


Did you get 7 each in ielts? Iam doing this process by myself,some of my friends are doing via amc and some say you must check with them regularly.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Update on 22th-Aug-2013 NSW:




> *Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan*
> 
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> ...


State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> Update on 22th-Aug-2013 NSW:
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


still no clue on pipeline applications. .


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

samkalu said:


> Did you get 7 each in ielts? Iam doing this process by myself,some of my friends are doing via amc and some say you must check with them regularly.


No mate. But I am planing to do it again. Then I can get extra 10 points and apply without SS. Waiting on NSW reply. surely don't want to do ielts again


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

nir said:


> No mate. But I am planing to do it again. Then I can get extra 10 points and apply without SS. Waiting on NSW reply. surely don't want to do ielts again


Ok.
But try ielts...never give up on it.i did it many times and finally got 7 each.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Ok.
> But try ielts...never give up on it.i did it many times and finally got 7 each.


Samkalu,

Are you applying independently or with an agent? I am applying through an agent. Have you received and acknowledgement email and a file number?

Regards


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Samkalu,
> 
> Are you applying independently or with an agent? I am applying through an agent. Have you received and acknowledgement email and a file number?
> 
> Regards


Iam doing independently on 189. Since i have 60 already without state.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

nir said:


> No mate. But I am planing to do it again. Then I can get extra 10 points and apply without SS. Waiting on NSW reply. surely don't want to do ielts again


All ready did twice and it's pain in the a$$. Did you went to tutor?


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Today also I called to NSW SS office, but still they didn't have any reply....This never ending wait is killing...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any updates on the pipeline applications.. Still how many days it will take to respond on the pipeline applications...


----------



## jack_s (May 23, 2013)

_shel said:


> You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants.
> 
> So you can apply if you have 6. The cross applies to which visas they will sponsor for. They will only sponsor software engineers for 190, not 489.


Like no software engineers (code 2613) were sponsored by nsw for visa 489.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> hello frnds
> 
> I am going to apply for NSW (242111) university lecturer but did not get my assessment result letter from vetassess till now.
> i have a fax copy of the result.
> ...


U will need original letter for applying. There is another member(Khanash) in this forum whose was told to apply again with the original letter by SA.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan

Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

Occupations that are 'SUSPENDED' cannot be accepted until further notice.


As per the above statement can we suspect that all the pipeline applications are accepted???  otherwise we have to wait for the confirmation of the pipeline applications:fingerscrossed:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Jayansit,

This is very confusing. Really Australia's migration system is so much confusing and painful. They are changing the rules when ever they want, without prior notice and managing the business like paan shop. Really tired with waiting. My ACS is expring in Dec 2013 and as per new rules again my experience will deducted..so..problem again. Don't know what will going to happpend...

Unnat


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
> 
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:
> 
> ...


probably out of 6 only 2 are offered by NSW. so they mentioned this at website. 
I think by monday the report from DIAC should be out. so we "might" have clear picture.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Jayansit,
> 
> This is very confusing. Really Australia's migration system is so much confusing and painful. They are changing the rules when ever they want, without prior notice and managing the business like paan shop. Really tired with waiting. My ACS is expring in Dec 2013 and as per new rules again my experience will deducted..so..problem again. Don't know what will going to happpend...
> 
> Unnat


Well i am totally accepting with your statement but atleast for the pipeline applications they have show some mercy regarding pipeline applications...ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> probably out of 6 only 2 are offered by NSW. so they mentioned this at website.
> I think by monday the report from DIAC should be out. so we "might" have clear picture.


I believe you aware from first... what can be expect from NSW or DIAC...any updates from ACT on the pipeline applications..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I believe you aware from first... what can be expect from NSW or DIAC...any updates from ACT on the pipeline applications..


I dropped email to ACT earlier this morning, so far no response. I might call ACT tomorrow, see if they can give some indication.

In my last week email, i have highlighted many concern to NSW, for some ppl it my be points for others it may be visa, ACS or IELTS. 

I think States are also waiting for response from DIAC. All states and Agents are giving the same answer, No choice but we have to wait also. 

“Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet.” ― Aristotle


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> I dropped email to ACT earlier this morning, so far no response. I might call ACT tomorrow, see if they can give some indication.
> 
> In my last week email, i have highlighted many concern to NSW, for some ppl it my be points for others it may be visa, ACS or IELTS.
> 
> ...



Mike,

Thanks had a discussion with expert group of Agents. As per them this is what is expected.

*Please remember this is again an expert advice and no way guarantee that this is true.* 

They are saying that state will not accept fresh application for these 6 categories. But they will assess all the pending application reached as on 05th August.

Earlier State had the power to send invite if the application was approved. Where as now it will just give 5 points and the 190 approved cases will be put in the pool with 189 applications. 

Diac will release approx 150 - 200 invite (for 261313) every 15 days and ppl with higher points will be invited first, once all upto point 65 are invited in the round the remaining invites will be given to 60 points based on their EOI submission date and this time 189 and 190 are treated equally. Only who submitted EOI first will be invited first.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks had a discussion with expert group of Agents. As per them this is what is expected.
> 
> ...


Hi Achin,

Thanks. Yes, if we write down all the permutations of possible decision (Best case is that they open SS again, and worst case is that they dont process any ack/submitted applications at all) , i believe this is most acceptable solution to everyone State, DIAC and applicant   and if you read Mark posts about that, this decision seems to be inline. However we cant say anything unless final decision is made. :clock::clock::clock:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks had a discussion with expert group of Agents. As per them this is what is expected.
> 
> ...


Even I am also suspecting the same.. but how can we know.. still how many applications yet to complete in every state...bit tricky...but we have to wait for bit long...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Achin said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks had a discussion with expert group of Agents. As per them this is what is expected.
> 
> ...


Well! it makes lot of sense, I have one question though. Once an applicant gets 5 additional points for state sponsorship and is put in the pool. Will they receive invitation for 190 for 189?

Actually, this is my greatest fear. I want to proceed with 190 as 189 will take ages to get processed


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Steyn said:


> Well! it makes lot of sense, I have one question though. Once an applicant gets 5 additional points for state sponsorship and is put in the pool. Will they receive invitation for 190 for 189?
> 
> Actually, this is my greatest fear. I want to proceed with 190 as 189 will take ages to get processed


State sponsorship leads to 190 invitation.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Steyn said:


> Well! it makes lot of sense, I have one question though. Once an applicant gets 5 additional points for state sponsorship and is put in the pool. Will they receive invitation for 190 for 189?
> 
> Actually, this is my greatest fear. I want to proceed with 190 as 189 will take ages to get processed




As Mroks said ! yes it will be 190 only and even the processing time will be less than 189 (189 is 12 months and 190 is 6 months) only difference is you will be picked from pool of 189 and 190 applicants.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Achin said:


> As Mroks said ! yes it will be 190 only and even the processing time will be less than 189 (189 is 12 months and 190 is 6 months) only difference is you will be picked from pool of 189 and 190 applicants.


Question is how it's going to effect our age points?

As I heard, when we get the SS or when lodge the 190 visa form our Age get locked.

So We don't have to worry..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

19th Aug report is out...

still DIAC is working on invitation arrangements 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-8-19/

have to wait for some more days...


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi!
I have applied for my state sponsorship on 31 July 2013 and i got my acknowledgement letter the very next day. The letter stated they are processing they are processing application for 9 July 2013. I haven't got my state sponsorship till now, has anyone got any idea when i can expect my sponsorship ? After reading the post above i came across that immigration is processing applications very fastly.
I hope someone will reply soon.
Thnx!


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

:d


hunter88 said:


> hi!
> I have applied for my state sponsorship on 31 july 2013 and i got my acknowledgement letter the very next day. The letter stated they are processing they are processing application for 9 july 2013. I haven't got my state sponsorship till now, has anyone got any idea when i can expect my sponsorship ? After reading the post above i came across that immigration is processing applications very fastly.
> I hope someone will reply soon.
> Thnx!


:d


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

hunter88 said:


> Hi!
> I have applied for my state sponsorship on 31 July 2013 and i got my acknowledgement letter the very next day. The letter stated they are processing they are processing application for 9 July 2013. I haven't got my state sponsorship till now, has anyone got any idea when i can expect my sponsorship ? After reading the post above i came across that immigration is processing applications very fastly.
> I hope someone will reply soon.
> Thnx!


your Job code?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

I lodged my documents on 1st August and got acknowledgement on 6th August. This is the email. 

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 5/08/2013. Please note the following important information:

We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the time frame can fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received.

We are currently processing applications lodged on 12 July 2013.
Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application.
If you are requested to provide additional documentation in relation to your application, please ensure that you respond as quickly as possible. This will assist quick processing of your application.

You will be notified of the outcome of your application by email as soon as your application has been assessed and can be finalised.


I am applying through an agent I double checked and they are saying a file number has been allocated. But I was not given the number.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nir said:


> Question is how it's going to effect our age points?
> 
> As I heard, when we get the SS or when lodge the 190 visa form our Age get locked.
> 
> So We don't have to worry..


Points for age, experience are taken into account at the time of invitation


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Points for age, experience are taken into account at the time of invitation


That's the issue mate, I am going to loose 5 points in another 3 months if i didn't get the invitation by then.

When I lodge my SS application I had enough time, but now it's unknown the invitation date.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mike alic said:


> 19th Aug report is out...
> 
> still DIAC is working on invitation arrangements
> 
> ...



From the graph given at the link, I could infer that, applicants with 65 or more than that, have got invitation in earlier rounds. I guess that the % of the applicants with 60 points will be higher in the next rounds as compare to the 2nd August round as the number of the applicants with higher points have already got invitation!

Have a look at the text from Skillselect page!!

*Please note there were no invitations issued for the following six occupations, however the department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we hope to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.
*


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Reply to NIR*



nir said:


> your Job code?


Accounting......


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

hunter88 said:


> Accounting......


Hi,

Are you an onshore applicant? Can you give me your details as to when did you apply, acknowledgement date and all?


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant? Can you give me your details as to when did you apply, acknowledgement date and all?


Hi!
I applied on 30/7/2013, yes i am onshore.
I got acknowledgement letter on 1/8/2013.
But still no response.........


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nir said:


> That's the issue mate, I am going to loose 5 points in another 3 months if i didn't get the invitation by then.
> 
> When I lodge my SS application I had enough time, but now it's unknown the invitation date.


Currently how much points you get for your age?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> From the graph given at the link, I could infer that, applicants with 65 or more than that, have got invitation in earlier rounds. I guess that the % of the applicants with 60 points will be higher in the next rounds as compare to the 2nd August round as the number of the applicants with higher points have already got invitation!
> 
> Have a look at the text from Skillselect page!!
> 
> ...


I think you are right atleast for 261313. as we see from 2nd Aug report, it was closed at 60 points. Probably there are not many 65points applicants, but too many 60points applicant.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I think you are right atleast for 261313. as we see from 2nd Aug report, it was closed at 60 points. Probably there are not many 65points applicants, but too many 60points applicant.


Guys please call your bank and ask them the status of Your DD . Whether it's already been cleared or not, if yes on which date.

As applications 1st land in account department and once you DD get clear it goes for reviewing. It will give you idea where you application is and its also clear your doubt if your application is opened or not as well..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Guys please call your bank and ask them the status of Your DD . Whether it's already been cleared or not, if yes on which date.
> 
> As applications 1st land in account department and once you DD get clear it goes for reviewing. It will give you idea where you application is and its also clear your doubt if your application is opened or not as well..


Sure, will do. Did you managed to know from your bank?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Sure, will do. Did you managed to know from your bank?


My bank asked me to email them the details and i did two days back . Today morning i received the email and told me they are tracking the status will update me ASAP.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Currently how much points you get for your age?


30 points


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nir said:


> 30 points


You have to get invitation before your 33rd birthday to claim 30 points for your age.
On your 33rd birthday and after you get 25 points for your age.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You have to get invitation before your 33rd birthday to claim 30 points for your age.
> On your 33rd birthday and after you get 25 points for your age.


Ye mate,That's what worries me.
I have till November to get this sorted.

Else I have to do Ielts and get 7 each


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Sure, will do. Did you managed to know from your bank?


Just got update from my bank, $300 DD (received by NSW on July 5,2013 ) has not been cashed yet. :/

File is still lying in NSW accounting department. :Cry:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Just got update from my bank, $300 DD (received by NSW on July 5,2013 ) has not been cashed yet. :/
> 
> File is still lying in NSW accounting department. :Cry:


Whats ur ack number. . I thought they processed till 9 july when suspension applied


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

I believe they have processed only upto July 06 it seems but who is providing the ref numbers to the received files...if it is like that then Accounting team providing the ref numbers to the received files...?dollar question..even i am back tracking about my DD which was received by NSW on Aug 05 2013...I hope it will be with same accounting team...


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Whats ur ack number. . I thought they processed till 9 july when suspension applied


When i got ack on they were processing 12th July applications... so it must be somewhere 15th july...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi

We can't assume that they r processing 15 July coz my docs rchd on 10 July n ack was given on 11 July with 337* under 2613 code still didn't received approval One of my friend applied on 30 July for accountant had received his approval n invitation 1 week back. 

So it's clear that for 6 occupations almost from 10 July all the applications are on hold


----------



## nnn (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi guys i am one of you as i have aplied for nsw state sponsership as well been following this thread from quit a long time 
i have got a dillemma now as i have got invitation for 489 visa and m confused here about is
if i go ahead and pay the pr visa fee which is 3060 somthing
shall i have to pay that again if i get invitation for 190 as well ( as am waiting for that decision as well )
many thanks in advance plz help me out here and clear my doubt if anybody can

thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

nnn said:


> Hi guys i am one of you as i have aplied for nsw state sponsership as well been following this thread from quit a long time
> i have got a dillemma now as i have got invitation for 489 visa and m confused here about is
> if i go ahead and pay the pr visa fee which is 3060 somthing
> shall i have to pay that again if i get invitation for 190 as well ( as am waiting for that decision as well )
> ...


Once you get an invitation the EOI goes in suspension and you cannot get another invitation. If you don't file for visa with in 60 days the EOI comes out of suspension and is eligible to get the 2nd and final invitation.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> We can't assume that they r processing 15 July coz my docs rchd on 10 July n ack was given on 11 July with 337* under 2613 code still didn't received approval One of my friend applied on 30 July for accountant had received his approval n invitation 1 week back.
> 
> So it's clear that for 6 occupations almost from 10 July all the applications are on hold


Mine received on July 30, 2013


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any guess how many applications on pipeline of suspended list.. i believe from July 10 2013 to Aug 05 2013 nearly 500 applications or more...


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Any guess how many applications on pipeline of suspended list.. i believe from July 10 2013 to Aug 05 2013 nearly 500 applications or more...


I think, approx 250-300 applications. As list has all occupations. I think only 25% applications belongs to suspended applications


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Any guess how many applications on pipeline of suspended list.. i believe from July 10 2013 to Aug 05 2013 nearly 500 applications or more...


My application hanging their since Feb in July they asked me and others to re-submit new DD


----------



## nnn (Aug 23, 2013)

*mr.*



Mroks said:


> Once you get an invitation the EOI goes in suspension and you cannot get another invitation. If you don't file for visa with in 60 days the EOI comes out of suspension and is eligible to get the 2nd and final invitation.


Thanks for your helpfull answer mrok thats really helpful now i have to choose between these two....not sure what to go for as i got 21 days time frame for 489 and still waiting for decision of 190.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My application hanging their since Feb in July they asked me and others to re-submit new DD


Friend 

Ur case is exceptional as ur DD was having some problem I think for that reason it was delayed otherwise most of the applications have processed till July 10. 

Roughly if we assume 300 applications from NSW then war about other states so on the whole may be the figure goes to 700 to 800 roughly It may be the the pipeline applications. This is purely my GUESS.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend
> 
> Ur case is exceptional as ur DD was having some problem I think for that reason it was delayed otherwise most of the applications have processed till July 10.
> 
> Roughly if we assume 300 applications from NSW then war about other states so on the whole may be the figure goes to 700 to 800 roughly It may be the the pipeline applications. This is purely my GUESS.


Then i think it wont be any issues all states can add 5 points and pull the pipeline applications to the pool...so, i think roughly within 3 to 4 months all will get invitations....i Hope this is the only option left for the states ...nothing else..mostly by next week all states will convey about the pipeline applications.....Hope for the best...


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Then i think it wont be any issues all states can add 5 points and pull the pipeline applications to the pool...so, i think roughly within 3 to 4 months all will get invitations....i Hope this is the only option left for the states ...nothing else..mostly by next week all states will convey about the pipeline applications.....Hope for the best...


Problem Is, if they do that is it effecting to the Age points? I mean if it's takes 3-4 months surely i am going to loose 5 points.

This is complicated..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nir said:


> Problem Is, if they do that is it effecting to the Age points? I mean if it's takes 3-4 months surely i am going to loose 5 points.
> 
> This is complicated..


At present that the only option left for the states ... otherwise they will convey to withdraw the EOI .... :fingerscrossed: lets see how the things will work...these are all my predictions...dont take it seriously...hope for the best...


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

nir said:


> Ye mate,That's what worries me.
> I have till November to get this sorted.
> 
> Else I have to do Ielts and get 7 each


Are you applying for 190? You can consider 489 Temporary residency visa as the last option since they award 10 points for SS TR..


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Are you applying for 190? You can consider 489 Temporary residency visa as the last option since they award 10 points for SS TR..


Two issues Mate,

I don't have any relations in AUS.
I think they currently on hold 489 as well.

Will see what's going to happen, If they gave proper answer at least we can consider other options.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

nir said:


> Two issues Mate,
> 
> I don't have any relations in AUS.
> I think they currently on hold 489 as well.
> ...


Hi,

As per my knowledge, it is not mandatory to have a relation in Oz to apply for 489 TR. One of my cousins went to Oz with 489 visa for South Australia. Only thing is you have to apply for PR after 2 years of continuous living in that state and you should be employed full time at least for 1 year.

I have no idea whether 489 visa category has been suspended or not. Check with other states as well.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per my knowledge, it is not mandatory to have a relation in Oz to apply for 489 TR. One of my cousins went to Oz with 489 visa for South Australia. Only thing is you have to apply for PR after 2 years of continuous living in that state and you should be employed full time at least for 1 year.
> 
> I have no idea whether 489 visa category has been suspended or not. Check with other states as well.


Yes, for golden 6 occupations 489 us also on hold. So we have to wait till next week till the states clear about the ongoing suspension.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,
I have applied for the NSW SS as onshore and paid 330 dollars. I got the nomination. But, I got a problem in my visa. I cannot apply for 190 as onshore candidate. Now, I should go out of Australia and apply for 190 as offshore applicant. Can I apply for PR as offshore applicant as I had paid the money 330 dollars as onshore applicant instead of 300 dollars for offshore applicant??????


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for the NSW SS as onshore and paid 330 dollars. I got the nomination. But, I got a problem in my visa. I cannot apply for 190 as onshore candidate. Now, I should go out of Australia and apply for 190 as offshore applicant. Can I apply for PR as offshore applicant as I had paid the money 330 dollars as onshore applicant instead of 300 dollars for offshore applicant??????


If you don't have a "CURRENT" temporary visa then you can't apply as an onshore applicant... The online system will check your status and will not proceed as an onshore applicant in this case....Paying the onshore fees for the state nomination doesn't mean anything to DIAC...
Applying as an onshore applicant resulted in granting a bridging visa that comes into effect as soon as your current temporary visa expires. You have a maximum of 60 days from invitation to application, so if you can get your current visa issue fixed and get back to the Australia you should be able to proceed as an onshore applicant.

Cheers


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

2. Does this “ban” on occupations apply to State/Territory nomination applications which have been approved by the State/Territory Governments, but which have not yet been issued with an invitation to apply for a visa?

Visa applicants who have in good faith lodged applications for State or Territory nomination and whose applications have either not been finalised, or whose applications have been finalised but have not yet had an invitation to apply for a visa issued, will have been treated most unfairly.

Registered Migration Agents who have advised and assisted applicants with State/Territory nominations will have been placed in the unreasonable and invidious position of being seen to have not given correct advice.

There is no ban on these occupations but as advised above, we have implemented a pro rata allocation for the remaining places under the existing occupational ceiling for these groups. If this action were not taken, the occupational ceilings would have been met for these groups well before the end of the program year. States and Territories are also able to refer cases for consideration where they have clients who would have met the relevant cut-offs based on points and date of EOI submission.

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. The clients referred to in the example above would also have been adversely affected if the relevant occupational ceiling had been reached since no one from the occupational group would be eligible for nomination or invitation until July 2014. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

Comments from DIAC...I hope this will be helpful ...thats why sharing this information

http://www.iscah.com/diac-clarify-the-closure-of-some-computing-and-engineering-occupations/


----------



## muppallasiddhardha (Mar 9, 2013)

mohkam said:


> If you don't have a "CURRENT" temporary visa then you can't apply as an onshore applicant... The online system will check your status and will not proceed as an onshore applicant in this case....Paying the onshore fees for the state nomination doesn't mean anything to DIAC...
> Applying as an onshore applicant resulted in granting a bridging visa that comes into effect as soon as your current temporary visa expires. You have a maximum of 60 days from invitation to application, so if you can get your current visa issue fixed and get back to the Australia you should be able to proceed as an onshore applicant.
> 
> Cheers


I got the nomination on 23rd of July. The 190 nomination expires in 60 days. So, already one month is over. I tried to get a any temporary visa. But, I could'nt. So, I want to go to any other country for 2 days and launch the off shore 190 visa. Can I launch it as an offshore visa as I have paid 330 dollars for NSW SS as onshore aplicant???????? You said ".Paying the onshore fees for the state nomination doesn't mean anything to DIAC...". Please reply me as I am in a very confusion state.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

muppallasiddhardha said:


> I got the nomination on 23rd of July. The 190 nomination expires in 60 days. So, already one month is over. I tried to get a any temporary visa. But, I could'nt. So, I want to go to any other country for 2 days and launch the off shore 190 visa. Can I launch it as an offshore visa as I have paid 330 dollars for NSW SS as onshore aplicant???????? You said ".Paying the onshore fees for the state nomination doesn't mean anything to DIAC...". Please reply me as I am in a very confusion state.


Please don't worry over this. 

Such situations are part of our normal life. 

Just lodge your visa now as offshore applicant. 

Cheers


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Guys,

Any update? This is taking too long


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nir said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any update? This is taking too long


Eagerly waiting for the decision....Hope for the best...


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys, any idea regd average processing time for 190 application?


----------



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys,
Any Approvals today?


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi!
I applied for state sponsorship on 30 july 2013 as an onshore student. I have an accounting background. I received acknowledgement letter on 1 august stating that they are processing applications lodged on 9 july 2013. I haven't heard anything afterwards. Has someone got any idea how long will it take to get approval for my state sponsorship?
I hope someone will reply as i really need advice on this topic.
Thnx............


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

symphony said:


> Guys, any idea regd average processing time for 190 application?


What is your job code?


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

divyap said:


> What is your job code?


Hi!
How many days it took to get your state sponsorship?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

hunter88 said:


> Hi!
> How many days it took to get your state sponsorship?


1 month. But my job code is closed for 190 SS.. 

What is your job code?


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

divyap said:


> what is your job code?


262113


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

symphony said:


> 262113


On paper it's 12 weeks but you can expect the results by 4-8 weeks.. 

When did you apply?


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

seniors please help me.

If i apply under the 489 sub class for Motor Mechanic (321211) In NWS.
What are the chances of acceptation?

I have 6 band in each and 5 years experience in same.
Hopefully I'll get 55 point but not sure.

Please advice


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

kashifhameed45 said:


> seniors please help me.
> 
> If i apply under the 489 sub class for Motor Mechanic (321211) In NWS.
> What are the chances of acceptation?
> ...


If are able to score 60 including 10 points of 489, then you have high chance of getting invitation. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Mroks said:


> If are able to score 60 including 10 points of 489, then you have high chance of getting invitation. Wishing you good luck.


Thanks Mroks


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Friends,

Any idea when NSW SS decision will come. I am really very much tired with watching expatforum, immi and NSW SS site. Any idea what will be the celing for NSW for 2613 out of 4800 ? Really painful situation.

Unnat


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Friends,
> 
> Any idea when NSW SS decision will come. I am really very much tired with watching expatforum, immi and NSW SS site. Any idea what will be the celing for NSW for 2613 out of 4800 ? Really painful situation.
> 
> Unnat


Most probably the decision is expected by this week end. Difficult to get state quota with in the occupation code ceiling.


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello Mroks,

I ahve a some question.
Can i apply under 489 or 190 subclass with having a skill assessment. is it possissble?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Anybody got chance of contacting NSW or ACT...:????????????????????


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Mroks,

please forget about my previous thread.

I have one question .
Can i apply under 489 or 190 subclass without having a skill assessment from assessment body.
Is it possible ?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> Hi Mroks,
> 
> please forget about my previous thread.
> 
> ...


No not possible... :-(


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

I have called, NSW today. But they are telling same story that they don't have any update. I guess ACT people are better in giving responce. But unfortunate thing is they are not responding without ack number. As I have applied for NSW SS only I can't call them


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

divyap said:


> No not possible... :-(


Thanks divyap


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> I have called, NSW today. But they are telling same story that they don't have any update. I guess ACT people are better in giving responce. But unfortunate thing is they are not responding without ack number. As I have applied for NSW SS only I can't call them


I emailed to ACT and got reply 

''Dear SM 

The states are still trying to reach a consensus with DIAC. Until that occurs, there is nothing we can do"


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

divyap said:


> 1 month. But my job code is closed for 190 SS..
> 
> What is your job code?


Hi!
i dont know my job code.
how do i find that out. Everything is done by my agent.


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi!
I applied for state sponsorship on 30 july 2013 as an onshore student. I have an accounting background. I received acknowledgement letter on 1 august stating that they are processing applications lodged on 9 july 2013. I haven't heard anything afterwards. Has someone got any idea how long will it take to get approval for my state sponsorship?
I hope someone will reply as i really need advice on this topic.
Thnx............ 

Can someone help me this one pls........... its really hard time for me...............


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

hunter88 said:


> Hi!
> I applied for state sponsorship on 30 july 2013 as an onshore student. I have an accounting background. I received acknowledgement letter on 1 august stating that they are processing applications lodged on 9 july 2013. I haven't heard anything afterwards. Has someone got any idea how long will it take to get approval for my state sponsorship?
> I hope someone will reply as i really need advice on this topic.
> Thnx............
> ...


I am an offshore applicant and applied on 1st August. Got acknowledgement on 5th August stating that they are processing applications received on 12th July...

I also don't have an idea as to when they will process the applications. Their site says maximum 12 weeks.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends...any new updates regarding suspended list from NSW or ACT or DIAC.....


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends...any new updates regarding suspended list from NSW or ACT or DIAC.....


Yes Mate. It's taking too long . Seems like they didn't had any idea about the outcome.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> I emailed to ACT and got reply
> 
> ''Dear SM
> 
> The states are still trying to reach a consensus with DIAC. Until that occurs, there is nothing we can do"


Guys wait till Sept first week. Once new fee hike come in action ACT & State will yet again start handing SS nomination :/


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Guys wait till Sept first week. Once new fee hike come in action ACT & State will yet again start handing SS nomination :/


That sounds really good, but, how could you be so sure?


----------



## engsaqib (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys,

Any approvals today?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pharma_prem said:


> Hey frnds
> 
> I have applied for NSW as University Lecturer (242111).
> i want to know do they process application except Six ICT occupations or they stop processing of all occupations?
> ...


States processes all SS applications except Six suspended occupations.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> That sounds really good, but, how could you be so sure?


Others are also talking on same lines. My agent also told me that could also be one of the reason otherwise i don't take much time for ACT & State to fix this issue with DIAC and come up with decision.

Lets see what future hold for all of us.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

ACT Reopens SS, hope NSW will also do...

Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## gvkv (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for sharing good news...Hope we will get our invitations soon


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Important DIAC Announcement
Published 28th August 2013
After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on 3/09/2013 for the following occupations. 
Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2611
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2633
Other Engineering Professional
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2339
Software and Applications Programmers
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2613
Electronics Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2334
Chemical and Materials Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2311
Please refer to the ACT nomination guidelines for verification of a limited or closed occupation.


Seems good news , but 30th Sep :juggle:


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

mike alic said:


> ACT Reopens SS, hope NSW will also do...
> 
> Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future


Far out!!!
Hopefully NSW will also give us some update very soon.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Others are also talking on same lines. My agent also told me that could also be one of the reason otherwise i don't take much time for ACT & State to fix this issue with DIAC and come up with decision.
> 
> Lets see what future hold for all of us.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8802-important-diac-189-190-announcement.html


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

About2013 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8802-important-diac-189-190-announcement.html


That's great news indeed for the guys who are waiting for SS to open!


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> That's great news indeed for the guys who are waiting for SS to open!



Yes waiting for NSW to update the same, seems ACT is always the first one.
But still not clear what does Pro-rata means


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Achin said:


> Important DIAC Announcement
> Published 28th August 2013
> After consultation with the the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on 3/09/2013 for the following occupations.
> Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.
> ...


Friend,

Can you clear me wat is "but 30 sep".


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Achin said:


> Yes waiting for NSW to update the same, seems ACT is always the first one.
> But still not clear what does Pro-rata means


Yes ACT really act fast  . Same for all sates as well. 

Pro-rata means higher point scorer will get their invitation 1st. In case of same score, applicant who filed 1st NSW :santa: will get invitation 1st. :xmasunwrap:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes ACT really act fast  . Same for all sates as well.
> 
> Pro-rata means higher point scorer will get their invitation 1st. In case of same score, applicant who filed 1st NSW :santa: will get invitation 1st. :xmasunwrap:


Hi About2013,

But NSW says that they are processing applications on first cum first serve basis. And NSW applications are manual (not online), then how come they find out application order by points secure ?

Unnat


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi About2013,
> 
> But NSW says that they are processing applications on first cum first serve basis. And NSW applications are manual (not online), then how come they find out application order by points secure ?
> 
> Unnat


The applications will be processed in date order. When we reach the prop rata for that month, confirmation will be held over till the following month

this is reply for ACT.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> 
> Can you clear me wat is "but 30 sep".


Sorry it was typo its 03rd Sep


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Any idea how much will be the quota for the NSW ?? my number is 36XX. Any idea when I will get my turn. Because my ACS is expiring in Dec.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> 
> Can you clear me wat is "but 30 sep".


not 30 sep. it is after 3 september i.e after the next invitation round (2/9/2013)


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Sorry about the Hazel, But anybody has a good idea when 38** going to be process?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi About2013,
> 
> But NSW says that they are processing applications on first cum first serve basis. And NSW applications are manual (not online), then how come they find out application order by points secure ?
> 
> Unnat


Till 5 Aug. NSW was processing applications on first cum first serve basis for 6 categories (2611, 2331, 2334, 2633, 2339, 2613). From 3rd Sept. they will start Pro-rata for old and NEW (except 2613, 2339 - as per present info on NSW website) applications 

ACT already start Pro-rata for 6 categories. ( Important DIAC Announcement - Canberra - Create your future )

NSW is not accepting any new application for down below categories.

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

But NSW will issue invitation to 2613, 2339 applications on Pro-rata basis, which were reached NSW prior to Aug 5, 2013.

I hope my above message clear you all doubts

Disclaimer : My above info is based on ACT latest update and NSW present information available on their website.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Question is how they are going to handle the existing applications, my ACK # is 40**

I have 55 points except state sponsor.. if my application will be processed with Pro Rata, seems like I am not gonna get invitation for next 5 or 6 months and I will loose points in Feb for my age ..won't be eligible anymore.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Question is how they are going to handle the existing applications, my ACK # is 40**
> 
> I have 55 points except state sponsor.. if my application will be processed with Pro Rata, seems like I am not gonna get invitation for next 5 or 6 months and I will loose points in Feb for my age ..won't be eligible anymore.


Please check mine above reply.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> Please check mine above reply.


I read. You said they will process applications on pro rata basis which were reached NSW prior to Aug 5, 2013. So that means People with 55 points are not going to get invitation any sooner.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Question is how they are going to handle the existing applications, my ACK # is 40**
> 
> I have 55 points except state sponsor.. if my application will be processed with Pro Rata, seems like I am not gonna get invitation for next 5 or 6 months and I will loose points in Feb for my age ..won't be eligible anymore.


Yes, Rams same with me. My ACS is expiring in Dec. So don't know how it will work. Also how to update NSW SS application as I am getting 5 extra points for 3 years of experience in AU.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I read. You said they will process applications on pro rata basis which were reached NSW prior to Aug 5, 2013. So that means People with 55 points are not going to get invitation any sooner.


55 are at the bottom of the pyramid. They will get it but at the end.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> 55 are at the bottom of the pyramid. They will get it but at the end.


How sure are you that they will process applications reached prior to 5th August on pro rata basis? is there any official announcement?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> 55 are at the bottom of the pyramid. They will get it but at the end.


ACT mention, they are going to process in the order of application received, i think same will go for NSW also. not by points. I have asked for further clarification as well. so far no response, may be its EOD there...

here is the email reply from ACT (my question was "May I know more about pro rata? how its going to work?")

ACT:
"The applications will be processed in date order. When we reach the prop rata for that month, confirmation will be held over till the following month"


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> How sure are you that they will process applications reached prior to 5th August on pro rata basis? is there any official announcement?


99.9% sure .. 

Hoping for official announcement in next 24 hours on NSW website. I am also in 55 list so relax and enjoy the wait time :fish2:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> ACT mention, they are going to process in the order of application received, i think same will go for NSW also. not by points. I have asked for further clarification as well. so far no response, may be its EOD there...
> 
> here is the email reply from ACT (my question was "May I know more about pro rata? how its going to work?")
> 
> ...


As much i know Pro-rata is point base :confused2:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> As much i know Pro-rata is point base :confused2:


Let see, how it goes. thats y I sent email to ACT as soon as I read latest update from ACT. by Tuesday it will be cleared. 

one more email I have sent, once there is reply, I will post here.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

My Question.. So ACT will accept the nominations from now..otherwise this notice only meant for the pipeline applications??????


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My Question.. So ACT will accept the nominations from now..otherwise this notice only meant for the pipeline applications??????


For ACT its for pipeline and fresh applications.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> For ACT its for pipeline and fresh applications.


u can read booklet. its limited. so u have to follow few steps before they accept fresh application


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

anyone Got acknowledgement stating that they are processing applications received on <> date recently ?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

tarangoyal said:


> anyone Got acknowledgement stating that they are processing applications received on <> date recently ?


I got the acknowledgement on 6th of August stating that they are processing applications received on 12th July.

Since I am applying through an agent, I do not know my file number. What is your status? job code?

Regards


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

For ACT:
IELTS for Limited occupation is 7 in each band? ref page:4 http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...es-sept-13.pdf

or 
7 in speaking and 7 overall? ref page 7

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...es-sept-13.pdf


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> For ACT:
> IELTS for Limited occupation is 7 in each band? ref page:4 http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...es-sept-13.pdf
> 
> or
> ...


For limited and closed occupations the IELTS requirement is 7 band in each for offshore applicant.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Mroks said:


> For limited and closed occupations the IELTS requirement is 7 band in each for offshore applicant.


Then what they are talking about ielts in page 7?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> For ACT:
> IELTS for Limited occupation is 7 in each band? ref page:4 http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...es-sept-13.pdf
> 
> or
> ...


Sorry that links are not working now...i dont know how ACT is calling earlier whether 6 or 7 ... if it is 7 then for the pipeline applications they wont be problem...but previously they called for 6 and now keeping "LIMITED" and asking to get IELTS 7 then no sense...


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

0z_dream said:


> Then what they are talking about ielts in page 7?


This criteria is for open status occupations and when the occupation comes under limited / closed status the criteria is made high with verification process ahead of ACT nomination process.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

What output can we expect from NSW ????:fingerscrossed:...Now ACT locked the hands by keeping "limited" means need to get 7 in each band .....


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

jayantsit said:


> What output can we expect from NSW ????:fingerscrossed:...Now ACT locked the hands by keeping "limited" means need to get 7 in each band .....


The IELTS requirement from ACT for limited / closed quota is not a new one. This was there previous year also.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> The IELTS requirement from ACT for limited / closed quota is not a new one. This was there previous year also.


Oh good ...is anything like that with NSW???? if yes. please share ...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

when should we expect a news from NSW regarding the applications in pipeline.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams0b said:


> when should we expect a news from NSW regarding the applications in pipeline.


ACT locked the application who have 7 band are getting nominations....worrying about NSW what they are coming up...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> when should we expect a news from NSW regarding the applications in pipeline.


Most probably tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ACT locked the application who have 7 band are getting nominations....worrying about NSW what they are coming up...:fingerscrossed:


ACT always had a requirement of 7 band as far as I know. NSW will be processing applications as per precedence of the date.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> ACT always had a requirement of 7 band as far as I know. NSW will be processing applications as per precedence of the date.


Bokya, 

after long time i am hearing from u and expecting the same..hope for the best..


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

GUYS , 

NSW Reopens SS check this out ..... i got so much of info on this forum so thought let me share this one. Still going through details not sure what will happen to pipelined applicatns but 
Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer,Developer Programmer are SUSPENDED in NEW LIST. 

SAD  

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> GUYS ,
> 
> NSW Reopens SS check this out ..... i got so much of info on this forum so thought let me share this one. Still going through details not sure what will happen to pipelined applicatns but
> Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer,Developer Programmer are SUSPENDED in NEW LIST.
> ...


Where did u get this info?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> GUYS ,
> 
> NSW Reopens SS check this out ..... i got so much of info on this forum so thought let me share this one. Still going through details not sure what will happen to pipelined applicatns but
> Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer,Developer Programmer are SUSPENDED in NEW LIST.
> ...


I Strongly believe still NSW not yet updated anything regarding pipeline applications..only ACT updated till now


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> GUYS ,
> 
> NSW Reopens SS check this out ..... i got so much of info on this forum so thought let me share this one. Still going through details not sure what will happen to pipelined applicatns but
> Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer,Developer Programmer are SUSPENDED in NEW LIST.
> ...


can u share forum link pls.


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

nir said:


> Where did u get this info?


State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

kmann said:


> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


I think he is also referring to NSW website .. but no news on NSW SS for suspended applications. .


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

This link states that they are sponsoring candidates except ICT , if my interpretation is correct. I am not able to post URL's just navigate to NSW website as below 



Home > Live & work in NSW > Visas & migration > Skilled nominated migration




SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> This link states that they are sponsoring candidates except ICT , if my interpretation is correct. I am not able to post URL's just navigate to NSW website as below
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not a new info mate. they have added this few days back.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> NSW haven't mentioned anything abt SS reopening yet. but above the guy mentioned there is forum where he got some info.. so link of that forum will help everyone


Its old notice...still not yet updated....


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

You mean 190 they opened few days back ? 

New South Wales welcomes eligible individuals to apply for nomination under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. 

Sorry then , but yes still no signs of what will happen to existing applications 

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> You mean 190 they opened few days back ?
> 
> New South Wales welcomes eligible individuals to apply for nomination under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> ...


Just few days back the NSW site updated ... I hope u r seeing that first time and feeling that something updated today...just hold on for couple days we will get clear picture from NSW...


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I have called NSW SS office today. They says they still didn't have any update from DIAC. I inform that ACT is starting processing applications from 3rd Sep. But they says, "We don't know what other states are doing, but we are still waiting on the information/clarification from DIAC".

So don't know when they will get information till then we have to wait.....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have called NSW SS office today. They says they still didn't have any update from DIAC. I inform that ACT is starting processing applications from 3rd Sep. But they says, "We don't know what other states are doing, but we are still waiting on the information/clarification from DIAC".
> 
> So don't know when they will get information till then we have to wait.....


Wait wait wait and hope for the best...


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Guys check this information at this ACT URL regarding suspended occupations 

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

Important Announcement from DIAC - 28 August 2013
After consultation with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) the ACT is pleased to advise that offers of ACT nomination will re-commence on 3/09/2013 for the following occupations. 
Please note the distribution of these places will be issued on a pro rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2611
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2633
Other Engineering Professional
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2339
Software and Applications Programmers
Status: Limited
ANZSCO Major group: 2613
Electronics Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2334
Chemical and Materials Engineers
Status: Closed
ANZSCO Major group: 2311
Please refer to the ACT nomination guidelines for verification of a limited or closed occupation.

Hope this helps


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Other professional engineering*

I am also waiting for an update for nsw nomination.
Then, I realized that my occupation (2339 Other Professional Engineers) had never been on the csol list I think.

My qualification is "engineering technologist (233914)" or "other professional engineering nec (233999)"

So, there is no point of waiting for an update.. Am I right?

I applied for 189 on the 6th July with 60 points. I am concerned though if I can eventually get an invite and am looking for another option for me.

Could anyone advise on my situation please...

Thank you..


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

yooun88 said:


> I am also waiting for an update for nsw nomination.
> Then, I realized that my occupation (2339 Other Professional Engineers) had never been on the csol list I think.
> 
> My qualification is "engineering technologist (233914)" or "other professional engineering nec (233999)"
> ...


If ur occupation is not in CSOL then u cant apply for 190. U will ve to wait for invitation rounds of 189 which usually takes more time than 190 option.

Hope this helps


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know why NSW didn't got any communication from DIAC. If ACT got the communication, then what is the problem with NSW. If they got the information about stopping nomination at the same time, then why they are not getting information about starting together. Really painful situation.

Unnat


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know why NSW didn't got any communication from DIAC. If ACT got the communication, then what is the problem with NSW. If they got the information about stopping nomination at the same time, then why they are not getting information about starting together. Really painful situation.
> 
> Unnat


Seems not logical... DIAC is one and policy should be same for all state. then its up to state what they want to do  really surprised ... no choice but to wait, as we are the weakest link in this whole process


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> my docs received by NSW on 28/08/2013.
> my application no is 4904
> currently they are processing application of 24th july 2013.
> Any one please tell me how much they take time to process my application?


Thanks for the information.. It seems that they are slow...

I got my acknowledgement on 6th August stating that they have been processing the applications received on 12th July. Since I am applying though an agent, I don't know my acknowledgement number. 

What is your occupation code?

Regards


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I have written to NSW today

Dear Sir/ Madam,

I have applied for Visa under subclass 190 for Software and Applications Programmers - 2613. I had applied before NSW put the application on hold on 5th Aug 2013. 

I would like to raise few questions related to this migration subclass being on hold:
1. What would happen to applicants who have applied before 5th Aug 2013?
2. DIAC/ NSW are stating that you would like to give the visas to only highly skilled applicants with highest points will get the visa and hence 190 subclass has been suspended, however what about subclass 489. NSW will award 10 points to 489 as compared to 5 points to 190. Don't you think that 489 should be treated in same way like 190. Why 190 is only suspended? So, if 190 applicants are not treated as highly skilled how can you treate 489 applicants as highly skilled and still process those invitations?
3. What about applicants who have applied in good faith with NSW and they might be nearer to their age limits for points, IELTS/ ACS getting expired. Applicant's valuable time period is wasted now and some applicants will not be able to apply after few day. How will NSW treate these cases?

Expecting your reply


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I have written to NSW today
> 
> Dear Sir/ Madam,
> 
> ...


Bokya,

I believe you already wrote similar mail earlier..did they respond to that mail...?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

official DIAC reply

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mike alic said:


> official DIAC reply
> 
> http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future


Now the questions are below.

1. How many occupations filled in NSW for the following occupations.

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

2. As per the DIAC statement, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations

Still how many occupations left for the 2 occupations. How much quota is given to NSW

3. So, States are doing same old process of nominating and after that going to the pool

I believe for all the pipeline applications will be process and will get their SS letters shortly.. lets see


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

mike alic said:


> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:·*********2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;·*********2334 Electronics Engineers;·*********2339 Other Engineering Professionals;·*********2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:·*********2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and·*********2633 Telecommunications Engineers.Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional).* These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future


Thats a very good NEWS. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Still there is no answer/update on the site from NSW SS office. Don't know what they are waiting on.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Still there is no answer/update on the site from NSW SS office. Don't know what they are waiting on.


same for VIC too


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

This is good news for us. Half of the invitations means we will get approx. 185 invitations per month for 190 class under Software and Applications Programmers - 2613 category.

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/29/allocations-for-six-occupations-from-2-september-2013/


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont see it on VIC page.., Can you Share the link please?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya,
> 
> I believe you already wrote similar mail earlier..did they respond to that mail...?


No response from NSW


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Expats,

I received the invitation to apply on yesterday (30):fingerscrossed: :hippie:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends what NSW is thinking...whether they will start processing all the pipeline applications without opening the occupation list...otherwise will they bring any new changes??????? a big question still how many days we have to wait....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

As per my calculation still nearly 300-400 applications in pipeline for the 2 suspended occupation in NSW. I strongly believe NSW will try to complete the remaining applications which are in pipeline as per the latest DIAC statement still NSW can able to process nearly 500-600 applications. If i am wrong .. please correct me..

Regards


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Expats,
> 
> I received the invitation to apply on yesterday (30):fingerscrossed: :hippie:


 Hi ruchkal,

Congrats!! Could you let me know the occupation please?


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Expats,
> 
> I received the invitation to apply on yesterday (30):fingerscrossed: :hippie:


Congrats.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

abby0910 said:


> Hi ruchkal,
> 
> Congrats!! Could you let me know the occupation please?


Ruchkal is accountant i guess


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Dear NSW,

Please say something, dont behave like Indian Prime Minister, who has not spoken a word in last 10 years, except 26th jan and 15th Aug.

We are having sleepless nights... BP is going up, which can impact our medical in future...


lol.....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Dear NSW,
> 
> Please say something, dont behave like Indian Prime Minister, who has not spoken a word in last 10 years, except 26th jan and 15th Aug.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

All, 

I am also waiting for the information on 2613 for 190 for NSW. 

I am yet to submit EOI with 55 points + 5 points for NSW SS for 190. 

My question is can i submit the EOI now under current circumstances ? Is it advantage to do so ?

I would like to know if this is helpful as the applications and EOI's are in pipeline on First-cum-first-serve basis. 

Let me know your suggestions. 

Regards,
Tan2Aus


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

My occupation is 221111 Accountant and applying offshore....


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*Work experience*

Guys,

I have been working in Australia as a registered nurse.

I have 11 months experience.

I am on 489 regional skilled visa. Now. If i work in regional area for few months to make up 12 month to claim 5 points Australian employment.

Can I do it?

If I can do it, i will apply for nsw 190 soon as long as i have more than 12months experience. I am on 489, can I apply for 190 when i meet all the nsw requirements?

Pls help


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Pls ans


Just relax, by end of this month hopefully you will get you invitation.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it true that DAIC will reduce 2 yrs according to new rules for all applicants who have old acs (till, may,2013). If so, then i cannot claim 10 points for my exp


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Is it true that DAIC will reduce 2 yrs according to new rules for all applicants who have old acs (till, may,2013). If so, then i cannot claim 10 points for my exp


As far as of now it has happened to only one person. I have the old acs and have claimed 5 points for my exp to get 60 points.anyone who has got a deduction from a co pls let us knw.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Anyone have any idea about the date of application NSW is processing currently n about the recent application no?
> 
> On 28th they were processing apllication of 24 july.
> My appliction ref no is 49*4.
> ...


Hello Prem please hold on for couple of days...you have applied only couple of days back...total forum is waiting for the latest updates from NSW...please chill or otherwise drop a mail back to NSW regarding your concerns ... they can revert back to you...ASAP..:behindsofa:


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Tan2Aus said:


> All,
> 
> I am also waiting for the information on 2613 for 190 for NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Can anyone please, suggest me on the following ?

Regards,
Tan2Aus


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

in my case also they have deducted 2 years of experience , acs positive in april 2013


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends, any update from NSW... Please share...NSW responded to any mails regarding suspended occupation list....


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone managed to contact NSW recently? 

thanks!


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Mike,

I called them recently. But they says the same thing, that they didn't hear any thing from DIAC. Really this delay is very frustratic. This people are creating problem for no reason.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I called them recently. But they says the same thing, that they didn't hear any thing from DIAC. Really this delay is very frustratic. This people are creating problem for no reason.


I think u r offshore candidate.. is any other way to contact NSW ...??? because through phone it will reach only support people who are not aware of the information... even you people have right to ask as you already have some visa and staying in AUS...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I called them recently. But they says the same thing, that they didn't hear any thing from DIAC. Really this delay is very frustratic. This people are creating problem for no reason.


Last week i also asked via email, and they told me the same thing.. 

Seems really funny, whole world knows the DIAC decision expcet them


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Jayantsit, 

I am @ Australia - Perth . And there is no way to contact them apart from the number on NSW business site. Only one way for all...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> I am @ Australia - Perth . And there is no way to contact them apart from the number on NSW business site. Only one way for all...


 I believe NSW dont have any plans regarding the new update from DIAC...but i strongly believe they wont call for new applications and tries to complete all the pipeline applications...because they don't have any options to implement new criteria because it will impact all the pipeline applications who are not eligible with the new criteria...just expecting ....


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> I believe NSW dont have any plans regarding the new update from DIAC...but i strongly believe they wont call for new applications and tries to complete all the pipeline applications...because they don't have any options to implement new criteria because it will impact all the pipeline applications who are not eligible with the new criteria...just expecting ....


I dont know what are their plans but at least they can announce how they are going to treat pipeline applications. DIAC, NSW, ACT, VIC everyone is silent. Why??????
It seems that NSW will not be opening sponsorship as they have updated on their website few days ago with 2 occupational groups only.
Let's see today is 2nd sep and distribution of places will happen today so lets see how it goes tomorrow.
Good luck


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> in my case also they have deducted 2 years of experience , acs positive in april 2013


Can u tell the date of lodgement and reason for deducting


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13 , mailed them back they said it's like after working for 2 years u beacame skilled so deducted 2 years. i have started working in Jan 2005.

See mail Reply below " 

Thank you for your email



2007 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.



This is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation.


After this date you may be able to claim points for your experience with the Department of Immigration – please contact them for further information

" 

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> in my case also they have deducted 2 years of experience , acs positive in april 2013


Could pls clear my doubt, do u mean "they" as ACS or DIAC, i mean who reduced r u allocated to CO?


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

hi,
bad news, one of my friend got rejected today from southern inland for system admin.he had 50 points.but no experience.they said u dont have paid experience. he applied on 26 July.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

parm said:


> hi,
> bad news, one of my friend got rejected today from southern inland for system admin.he had 50 points.but no experience.they said u dont have paid experience. he applied on 26 July.


Is it for 190 or 486???


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> is it for 190 or 486???


489


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Last week i also asked via email, and they told me the same thing..
> 
> Seems really funny, whole world knows the DIAC decision expcet them


Hello,

I contacted DIAC today and they confirmed that the updates posted in Skillselect are legitimate.

I also contacted NSW team but they have no updates on this front.

I am in Sydney and will try to visit their office sometime tomorrow.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

To parm,

why your frnd is rejected for 489??? any reason??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nagaluru said:


> Hello,
> 
> I contacted DIAC today and they confirmed that the updates posted in Skillselect are legitimate.
> 
> ...


Great Naga... please check with the concerned team in NSW office and update the the status to the onshore applicates..it really great for all the members in the forum...


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> To parm,
> 
> why your frnd is rejected for 489??? any reason??


they said u do not have paid experience.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

he is from Aus student visa??,,, i applied on 29 july,, but still no news..


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

jayptl said:


> he is from Aus student visa??,,, i applied on 29 july,, but still no news..


yes


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*Good news maybe*

one of my offshore friend with Analyst programmer got invitation last night i.e at midnight (Monday morning).

But the point is he has 70 points.

Finally a little relief this Monday hoping for some more good news


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> one of my offshore friend with Analyst programmer got invitation last night i.e at midnight (Monday morning).
> 
> But the point is he has 70 points.
> 
> Finally a little relief this Monday hoping for some more good news


Is this Invitation from NSW and what the occupation list?


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Is this Invitation from NSW and what the occupation list?


2613 Analyst programmer

ielts 7

I think they are giving priority to highest points first anyway waiting for my turn toooooo


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

Good News I have also received invitation to apply today. offshore candidate from india 55+ 5 points 

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS 

Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS 

ACK:15-7-13 ; invitation received on 2nd sep 2013


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

premchandjaladi said:


> one of my offshore friend with Analyst programmer got invitation last night i.e at midnight (Monday morning).
> 
> But the point is he has 70 points.
> 
> Finally a little relief this Monday hoping for some more good news


Thanks for sharing. When did he apply exactly and did they send thru by email?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> 2613 Analyst programmer
> 
> ielts 7
> 
> I think they are giving priority to highest points first anyway waiting for my turn toooooo


Yeah you are right...seems NSW choosing the applications on Highest Points and after that FCFS basis...i believe...hopefully...NSW will update by news shortly...


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

aashu4uiit said:


> Good News I have also received invitation to apply today. offshore candidate from india 55+ 5 points
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS
> 
> ...


Congrats did u hv previous experience? 
Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

aashu4uiit said:


> Good News I have also received invitation to apply today. offshore candidate from india 55+ 5 points
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS
> 
> ...


Congrats. From which state you got your SS.


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

happy75 said:


> Thanks for sharing. When did he apply exactly and did they send thru by email?


not sure about date but he applied after me when he got his ielts first week of August or last week of july.

I dont think there are many people with 70 points for Analyst programmer or 2613

Obviously he received invite through email. 

:target::target::target::target::target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> Good News I have also received invitation to apply today. offshore candidate from india 55+ 5 points
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS
> 
> ...


Congrats...and enjoy buddy...


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> Good News I have also received invitation to apply today. offshore candidate from india 55+ 5 points
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS
> 
> ...


Friend which state have you applied.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Congrats. From which state you got your SS.


Mroks,

I believe NSW started processing all the pipeline applications as they don't have any chance to create the new criteria.. i Suspect with in a month all will get the invitations froom NSW...what you think Mroks...?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend which state have you applied.


NSW I guess ??


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

I have 8 years of total experiecne , but they considered 8-2 = 6 ACS Guys . and points for 5 years only.

i applied for NSW and one of the HANGED pipelined applicant.. .. good news indeed now i think rest of the pipelined applicants will also start receiving invitations so cross ur fingures pass time and wait for good news  


SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS 
Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS 
ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted : 2-sep-2013


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> I have 8 years of total experiecne , but they considered 8-2 = 6 ACS Guys . and points for 5 years only.
> 
> i applied for NSW and one of the HANGED pipelined applicant.. .. good news indeed now i think rest of the pipelined applicants will also start receiving invitations so cross ur fingures pass time and wait for good news
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! what was ur acknowledgement number?

thanks!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

aashu4uiit said:


> I have 8 years of total experiecne , but they considered 8-2 = 6 ACS Guys . and points for 5 years only.
> 
> i applied for NSW and one of the HANGED pipelined applicant.. .. good news indeed now i think rest of the pipelined applicants will also start receiving invitations so cross ur fingures pass time and wait for good news
> 
> ...



Congrats.. my documents received to NSW on AUG 05 2013 but i got mail only documents received but no ref number for my documents..can i go back and request them to provide the ref number to my file... please suggest...


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

aashu4uiit said:


> I have 8 years of total experiecne , but they considered 8-2 = 6 ACS Guys . and points for 5 years only.
> 
> i applied for NSW and one of the HANGED pipelined applicant.. .. good news indeed now i think rest of the pipelined applicants will also start receiving invitations so cross ur fingures pass time and wait for good news
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did u also get invitation from Diac as well to apply for PR?
Thanks


----------



## irfans1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

irfans1 said:


> Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


oh good (Y) congrates.. can you share the ack date and ref number..

thanks..


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

irfans1 said:


> Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


Congrats when did u apply? And how many points did u apply with?


----------



## irfans1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Its 15th July and ref no was 350*


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

irfans1 said:


> Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


are u offshore ? how many points do u have ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

irfans1 said:


> Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


Hi Irfans.


Congrats..

Could you please share the details when u applied and ack no and points including state point...


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

irfans1 said:


> Dears, I got the invite from NSW for my Software Engineer EOI


congrats

whats ur ACK no and when did u apply for SS


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

If I apply for NSW SS now, will I get invite before Nov? Have they started taking 
SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313)?

I am stuck at 189 and want to withdraw(or keeping it and do in parallel) it and apply for 190. Is it possible?


----------



## aashu4uiit (Apr 24, 2013)

Got Invitation to Apply in Skill Selct on DIAC site.
Also got Email from NSW to apply for VISA.

My Ack number is Our Ref: 13/353*


SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13),SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS 
ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted : 2-sep-2013


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> If I apply for NSW SS now, will I get invite before Nov? Have they started taking
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313)?
> 
> I am stuck at 189 and want to withdraw(or keeping it and do in parallel) it and apply for 190. Is it possible?


how much scored in IELTS? If 7 in each, u can try ACT. or u might wait for few days in case of NSW. As there r no updates from them


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> If I apply for NSW SS now, will I get invite before Nov? Have they started taking
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313)?
> 
> I am stuck at 189 and want to withdraw(or keeping it and do in parallel) it and apply for 190. Is it possible?


As per the NSW website still the occupations are in suspended....now they are processing all the pipeline applications..once NSW start accepting the applications then it will be update in site...


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

*Hurray!! I got my NSW state sponsorhip today*

Hi Guys,

I am very glad share my happiness that I have recieved my NSW state sponsorship today. Very Happy!! Also I have received Invitation to apply for the visa. Double Bonanza!! 

Software Engineer : 261313
Ref: 13/36**


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very glad share my happiness that I have recieved my NSW state sponsorship today. Very Happy!! Also I have received Invitation to apply for the visa. Double Bonanza!!
> 
> ...


Congrats share ur details like ack date, ielts, experience, onshore or offshore plz
Thanks


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

I got min 7 band and overall 7.5 in IELTS.

Can I apply for EOI for NSW now or they wont even accept it?

I have already applied for 189 but want to withdraw it.


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

j-ind2oz said:


> I got min 7 band and overall 7.5 in IELTS.
> 
> Can I apply for EOI for NSW now or they wont even accept it?
> 
> I have already applied for 189 but want to withdraw it.


Hi
U r already in australia. Do call them they will advise u correctly


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

happy75 said:


> Congrats share ur details like ack date, ielts, experience, onshore or offshore plz
> Thanks


Ack date : 17th August
IELTS : L-8 R-8 W-7 S-6.5
Experience : 6 Years
Offshore from Hyderabad, India

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very glad share my happiness that I have recieved my NSW state sponsorship today. Very Happy!! Also I have received Invitation to apply for the visa. Double Bonanza!!
> 
> ...


Congrats....

Guys please also update the online google doc, it will be very helpful for people who are awaiting their turn.

https://docs.google.com/a/axelerant...wOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

happy75 said:


> Hi
> U r already in australia. Do call them they will advise u correctly


No, I am in India.

I made a mistake while applying for 189. I overlooked my ACS assessment letter and didn't notice that ACS has reduced my experience by 2 years. I applied for 189 with 65 points and got invite and applied for visa.

After going through other threads in this forum I realized that there is clause in ACS letter which states "after" period in the experience assessed.

Looking at this, I think my visa application will get rejected and I will loose AUS 5500.

Now I am thinking of various options and one of it is applying for NSW SS.

I am not sure if I can do that, because my 189 application is already in progress and CO has not been allocated yet.

Any advice would greatly help in taking my next step.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

kirandadi said:


> Ack date : 17th August
> IELTS : L-8 R-8 W-7 S-6.5
> Experience : 6 Years
> Offshore from Hyderabad, India
> ...


kiran,


Thanks for sharing the information...could you please share when your docs reached to NSW ..because i am seeing the ACK date : 17 August...my docs reached to NSW on Aug 5 and i am also from hyderabad...still waiting for the ref number :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

kirandadi said:


> Ack date : 17th August
> IELTS : L-8 R-8 W-7 S-6.5
> Experience : 6 Years
> Offshore from Hyderabad, India
> ...


Please let us know whether it is* 17th Aug or 17th July* ???


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> No, I am in India.
> 
> I made a mistake while applying for 189. I overlooked my ACS assessment letter and didn't notice that ACS has reduced my experience by 2 years. I applied for 189 with 65 points and got invite and applied for visa.
> 
> ...



As you have good IELTS score please check in ACT site they are accepting the applications.. at present NSW is not accepting any applications .. please check regularly NSW site...now better option is ACT only...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Please let us know whether it is* 17th Aug or 17th July* ???


good catch i think it is 17 July..


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

j-ind2oz said:


> No, I am in India.
> 
> I made a mistake while applying for 189. I overlooked my ACS assessment letter and didn't notice that ACS has reduced my experience by 2 years. I applied for 189 with 65 points and got invite and applied for visa.
> 
> ...


If you did not receive the invite you can always update the EOI and correct the points, there is good chance you will get invite but might take time.

You can also try ACT or wait for few days and apply for NSW.


----------



## kirandadi (Feb 21, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> kiran,
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information...could you please share when your docs reached to NSW ..because i am seeing the ACK date : 17 August...my docs reached to NSW on Aug 5 and i am also from hyderabad...still waiting for the ref number :fingerscrossed:



Sorry For the confusion. 
Acknowledgement date is July 17th.

Regads,
Kiran


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> If you did not received the invite you can always update the EOI and correct the points, there is good chance you will get invite but might take time.
> 
> You can also try ACT or wait for few days and apply for NSW.



Achin... do you got the ref number...because both of our applications reached on Aug 05 2013 ... do u got any chance to check with NSW...how many days can we expect our invitation...??


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Achin said:


> If you did not receive the invite you can always update the EOI and correct the points, there is good chance you will get invite but might take time.
> 
> You can also try ACT or wait for few days and apply for NSW.


I got invite and applied also without noticing ACS letter "after" statement. I applied including my family and paid ~AUS 5500.

Now I think I have to put a new EOI, isn't it? But the problem is, can I apply for EOI keeping the 189 application in progress?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Achin... do you got the ref number...because both of our applications reached on Aug 05 2013 ... do u got any chance to check with NSW...how many days can we expect our invitation...??


Thnks Jayant,

My wife is main applicant , code 261313, ack no 41** (29th July).

I am sure you shld get your number by tomorrow or day after , as they hv started processing pipeline application, they will issue you an ack no for sure. Otherwise just write an email, calling will not help.

I hv emailed them quite a number of times and always received replies from them that they will be publishing the information on their website from DIAC. 


Thanks,
Achin


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> I got invite and applied also without noticing ACS letter "after" statement. I applied including my family and paid ~AUS 5500.
> 
> Now I think I have to put a new EOI, isn't it? But the problem is, can I apply for EOI keeping the 189 application in progress?


Did you get nsw ss? 
Usually nsw would sponsor if you had considered your entire experience ignoring "after" date..


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

j-ind2oz said:


> I got invite and applied also without noticing ACS letter "after" statement. I applied including my family and paid ~AUS 5500.
> 
> Now I think I have to put a new EOI, isn't it? But the problem is, can I apply for EOI keeping the 189 application in progress?



Oh ! Man then there is no option other than waiting, if CO do not put objection let it go other wise you need to mail them when they raise objection that it was an error of understand.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Oh ! Man then there is no option other than waiting, if CO do not put objection let it go other wise you need to mail them when they raise objection that it was an error of understand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin


Yes, Agree. Better wait for sometime. let see what CO ask about this.


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

divyap said:


> Did you get nsw ss?
> Usually nsw would sponsor if you had considered your entire experience ignoring "after" date..


No, I applied for 189. Now I am planning to apply for NSW SS. To get NSW SS, the first step would be EOI, right?

Did you mean that NSW would ignore the "after" clause, which means I can claim 8 years experience? Or they ignore the experience considering "after" clause, which means my experience would be 6 years?

But can I apply for EOI in parallel when 189 visa is in processing state?


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Friends

It seems NSW started processing pipe line applications. I have just received my SS approval.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> It seems NSW started processing pipe line applications. I have just received my SS approval.


congrats... can you share your ack date and ref number.. that would help..


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> No, I applied for 189. Now I am planning to apply for NSW SS. To get NSW SS, the first step would be EOI, right?
> 
> Did you mean that NSW would ignore the "after" clause, which means I can claim 8 years experience? Or they ignore the experience considering "after" clause, which means my experience would be 6 years?
> 
> But can I apply for EOI in parallel when 189 visa is in processing state?


Sorry. Wouldn't sponsor... Typo..


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Achin said:


> Oh ! Man then there is no option other than waiting, if CO do not put objection let it go other wise you need to mail them when they raise objection that it was an error of understand.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin


Yes, I would like to wait for CO. But I also do not want to loose time... I already lost 3 months with 189.
I need to get invite before Dec, or else I will loose 10 points for age.

If I can apply for EOI in parallel, I would like to do it now.

I hope no one is in such a bad situation as mine...(and praying no one should...)I am very tensed and not able to think!


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

j-ind2oz said:


> Yes, I would like to wait for CO. But I also do not want to loose time... I already lost 3 months with 189.
> I need to get invite before Dec, or else I will loose 10 points for age.
> 
> If I can apply for EOI in parallel, I would like to do it now.
> ...



In that case apply for ACT they are opening from tomorrow. Yes you need to fill EOI.
But just check the IELTS requirement for ACT, otherwise wait for NSW to open up again, for NSW you need to fill eoi and send all documents to them by courier.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> It seems NSW started processing pipe line applications. I have just received my SS approval.



Congrats , what's ur acknowledgement no ?


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Achin said:


> In that case apply for ACT they are opening from tomorrow. Yes you need to fill EOI.
> But just check the IELTS requirement for ACT, otherwise wait for NSW to open up again, for NSW you need to fill eoi and send all documents to them by courier.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin


Thanks Achin.

If NSW works out, I would like to go for it. Do I have send original docs by courier?

Also, is it ok to apply for EOI while 189 visa application is in progress?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> Sorry. Wouldn't sponsor... Typo..


I don't understand.. Have you paid your fee and lodged your 189?

If yes, you cannot apply for 190 or eoi or wtevr. 

First, you should withdraw your visa 189... Only then u can proceed for another one


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

divyap said:


> I don't understand.. Have you paid your fee and lodged your 189?
> 
> If yes, you cannot apply for 190 or eoi or wtevr.
> 
> First, you should withdraw your visa 189... Only then u can proceed for another one


Yes, I paid fee and lodged 189 application. CO is not yet allocated. What is the next step I can take?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> It seems NSW started processing pipe line applications. I have just received my SS approval.


Congrats please share the ack no and ack date....


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats... can you share your ack date and ref number.. that would help..


My ack date is 11 July and number is 337*. For 261313


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Guys

I also got NSW invite today along with the Visa application invite. Guess they clearing the pipelined application.

My ack no. is - 363* and Acknowledgment date is - 16th July


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> they have process all the application till 25th july but did not send invitation due diac,s announcement on 5th august.
> now they will send .


How you got this info?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I also got NSW invite today along with the Visa application invite. Guess they clearing the pipelined application.
> 
> My ack no. is - 363* and Acknowledgment date is - 16th July


Please update the Google 190 Spreadsheet :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> How you got this info?


Mike seems its your turn now


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> My ack date is 11 July and number is 337*. For 261313


Please update the sheet :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> its common sense man, people are getting invitation. so it means they stop the invitation due to amendment by the DIAC for 6 golden occupations..
> 
> they were processing applications of 24th july on 28th aug as they said it in my ack which i received from NSW.


Its correct, that they are processing 24th July application on 28th aug, We not sure if they have processed the applications from 13 July to 24th July for 6 occupations. During suspension by DIAC, they might or might not be processing these occupations , which are already acknowledged.

Few of them have got it... Let see how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone with acknowledgement Id 41** got invite? Mine is 41** and still waiting for invite...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> My ack date is 11 July and number is 337*. For 261313


I am seeing most of the applications who got approval are software engineer and analyst programmers...what about others like me 261312...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Achin said:


> Thnks Jayant,
> 
> My wife is main applicant , code 261313, ack no 41** (29th July).
> 
> ...


Hey Achin,
My code 261313, ack no 41** (29th July). Let me know once you get invite from SS


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

After today I think we will have to wait till 3rd Monday i.e. 16th September 2013 to get another round of invites from NSW SS. I can wait only for 2 more rounds in i.e. 16 Sept. and 7th Oct, else my 5 points will get reduced due to age.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> After today I think we will have to wait till 3rd Monday i.e. 16th September 2013 to get another round of invites from NSW SS. I can wait only for 2 more rounds in i.e. 16 Sept. and 7th Oct, else my 5 points will get reduced due to age.


SS doesn't go by invitation round.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Now they will be going by invitation round. That is what DIAC has mentioned on their website.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Now they will be going by invitation round. That is what DIAC has mentioned on their website.


I might have missed out this update. can u share the link..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

DIAC
We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· · 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers; 

· · 2334 Electronics Engineers; 

· · 2339 Other Engineering Professionals; 

· · 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts: 

· · 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and 

· · 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.

Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Hey Achin,
> My code 261313, ack no 41** (29th July). Let me know once you get invite from SS


Sure Bokya ! will let you know.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bokya said:


> DIAC
> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:
> 
> · · 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> ...


But in above update no where DIAC said invitation will be issued in rounds :/


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> But in above update no where DIAC said invitation will be issued in rounds :/


DIAC has said that earlier which was there on ACT website.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Bokya said:


> DIAC
> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:
> 
> · · 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> ...


According to this, Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional) invitations will be provided twice a month. But this rule is not valid for state or territory government nominations. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*what is latest invite ack?*

Hi Guys,

Some developments are happenings for 6 category of applications. 
Is there anyway to check how many and till what number NSW has given SS invitation? (apart from google document, as everyone might not be using the site)

Looks like I have to wait another 2 weeks for invitation . Don't know meanwhile what other things can happen. Also people who are getting invitation are 60 points or more than 60/65 points only?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hey Achin,
> My code 261313, ack no 41** (29th July). Let me know once you get invite from SS


Bokya...if u got please let us know i am asking in the similar series i believe..just couple of days gap..


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rushi,

Earlier they had mentioned, they will approve applications on pro rata basis along with 189. That means every 2 weeks. So only people got invitation today for these 6 occupations.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Bokya...if u got please let us know i am asking in the similar series i believe..just couple of days gap..


Sure


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

I have submitted my EOI and State Sponsorship on 9th July under 2613 category. My Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa has been received to state on 11/07/2013. But I have no information about ACK date or reference number as I'm processing my application through an agent. 

When I will get my nomination? 
Any guess guys?


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Rushi said:


> I have submitted my EOI and State Sponsorship on 9th July under 2613 category. My Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa has been received to state on 11/07/2013. But I have no information about ACK date or reference number as I'm processing my application through an agent.
> 
> When I will get my nomination?
> Any guess guys?


Have you tried checking with NSW either through mail or call?
Please check with them, as ideally ACK you should get immediately within 2 days.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Some developments are happenings for 6 category of applications.
> Is there anyway to check how many and till what number NSW has given SS invitation? (apart from google document, as everyone might not be using the site)
> ...


I believe people with 55+5 points got invited today..how they are processing dont know ... please wait for couple of days...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Have you tried checking with NSW either through mail or call?
> Please check with them, as ideally ACK you should get immediately within 2 days.


In my case,still i am in dilemma to check with NSW or not... because my docs received to NSW on AUG 05 2013 .... still i didnt get the ref number..i will wait for couple of days..then i will check with them...as they started today only..


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks rams2012 for the quick reply...

My agent must have those information. And as I know it has received to them already. But they are not willing to give that reference number to me. It may due to some of their company rules.

I was waiting for a good news today.. But I didn't receive my invitation as expected.. 
Do I need to wait till 16th September?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Thanks rams2012 for the quick reply...
> 
> My agent must have those information. And as I know it has received to them already. But they are not willing to give that reference number to me. It may due to some of their company rules.
> 
> ...


Agents have to disclose all the information to you. Force your agent to spill out all information, they can't deny you any info.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I have submitted my EOI and State Sponsorship on 9th July under 2613 category. My Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa has been received to state on 11/07/2013. But I have no information about ACK date or reference number as I'm processing my application through an agent.
> 
> When I will get my nomination?
> Any guess guys?


Do you have your EOI no. ? If yes you can directly email NSW and ask them about your status. Or visit Agent office and ask him to provide your file no. as its your right to know about your case.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Thanks rams2012 for the quick reply...
> 
> My agent must have those information. And as I know it has received to them already. But they are not willing to give that reference number to me. It may due to some of their company rules.
> 
> ...


Does this mentioned in your contract that your agent can with hold information during the process.  

If not you have every right to ask for information.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> From where u r?
> Is ur agent is from chd ?


Mine is .. And Chandigarh Agents SUCKS big time. How about yours ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

So, this round invitations dispatch completed... so for the remaining people can expect on sep 16 2013 ????


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

Friends, any idea when NSW will start accepting new applications for IT...


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

divyap said:


> I don't understand.. Have you paid your fee and lodged your 189?
> 
> If yes, you cannot apply for 190 or eoi or wtevr.
> 
> First, you should withdraw your visa 189... Only then u can proceed for another one


You don't need to withdrawn the visa. I had two visa processing at the same time , there is no clause which says this ...As far as I know if you qualify and can afford the fees you can apply for as many visas as possible. All you have to do is create a new EOI and submit it for State sponsorship.


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Anishq said:


> You don't need to withdrawn the visa. I had two visa processing at the same time , there is no clause which says this ...As far as I know if you qualify and can afford the fees you can apply for as many visas as possible. All you have to do is create a new EOI and submit it for State sponsorship.


This is really encouraging... a ray of hope... thanks!

So my next step would be to create new EOI and wait for NSW SS to start accepting IT skillset


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> This is really encouraging... a ray of hope... thanks!
> 
> So my next step would be to create new EOI and wait for NSW SS to start accepting IT skillset


Just keep track of your current application. Usually case officer will email you regarding any additional documents or give you a chance to withdraw your application. At that time you can decide. But yeah create a new EOI and you should be on track. Good Luck!


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> want to ask one question.
> My cousin is in melbourne on TR. His wife will join her soon.
> If they have a kid in future,
> Will kid be the citizen of australia?
> Will my cousin n his wife also get pr on that base?


Please read the link:
Australian Citizenship – Current citizens


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Anishq said:


> Just keep track of your current application. Usually case officer will email you regarding any additional documents or give you a chance to withdraw your application. At that time you can decide. But yeah create a new EOI and you should be on track. Good Luck!


Thanks Abishq!

I didn't sleep yesterday night and took off today... I was shattered...

For me, its now or never....

I hope by the time I get invite from NSW SS, a CO would be assigned to my 189 case and I can take a decision.

Thanks again for giving me hope... god bless you!


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> Thanks Abishq!
> 
> I didn't sleep yesterday night and took off today... I was shattered...
> 
> ...


I know the feeling !! Stay positive and everything will fall in place !!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Anishq said:


> You don't need to withdrawn the visa. I had two visa processing at the same time , there is no clause which says this ...As far as I know if you qualify and can afford the fees you can apply for as many visas as possible. All you have to do is create a new EOI and submit it for State sponsorship.


No, 189 and 190 are one and the same. 

You can process one temp and one perm visa simultaneously but not in this case.. 

Anyways.. Better double check ....
I may be wrong too... 

All the best.


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

divyap said:


> No, 189 and 190 are one and the same.
> 
> You can process one temp and one perm visa simultaneously but not in this case..
> 
> ...


Thanks divvap, I've written a mail to skilled.migration and hope to get a reply tomorrow...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

I applied on 4th aug and got invite on 5th aug with 65 points for 2613..dont know why people r not getting invite with 65 points :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitation-round-aus-imm-11.html#post1578177


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

divyap said:


> No, 189 and 190 are one and the same.
> 
> You can process one temp and one perm visa simultaneously but not in this case..
> 
> ...


I had an RSMS visa ( Permanent) in process and then the option of 190 came along. I applied for 190 visa visa while the RSMS visa was still in process. once 190 got approved , I withdrew the other visa application. It's always better to check with a migration agent as you mentioned . As per my experience , it is possible.


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

Anishq said:


> I had an RSMS visa ( Permanent) in process and then the option of 190 came along. I applied for 190 visa visa while the RSMS visa was still in process. once 190 got approved , I withdrew the other visa application. It's always better to check with a migration agent as you mentioned . As per my experience , it is possible.


I have not applied through agent. Can I get advice from "skilled.migration" office?
Meanwhile, is there any sponsorship application that I start on?

Thanks.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> I have not applied through agent. Can I get advice from "skilled.migration" office?
> Meanwhile, is there any sponsorship application that I start on?
> 
> Thanks.


Go to any Migration agent and don't tell them you already applied your visa. Ask them if its possible to file to application simultaneously :cheer2:


----------



## Anishq (Jul 10, 2013)

j-ind2oz said:


> I have not applied through agent. Can I get advice from "skilled.migration" office?
> Meanwhile, is there any sponsorship application that I start on?
> 
> Thanks.


As you have already emailed immigration office , wait for a reply. It would be great if you can get a MARA registered agent to advise you. I'm not sure about any other sponsorship applications as 189 and 190 are popular.


----------



## j-ind2oz (Sep 2, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Go to any Migration agent and don't tell them you already applied your visa. Ask them if its possible to file to application simultaneously :cheer2:


Yes, but the problem is I have to tell them that one application is already under process.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got NSW SS approval and got EOI invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) I got acknowledge on 18th Jul. My Ack number is 
36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Go to any Migration agent and don't tell them you already applied your visa. Ask them if its possible to file to application simultaneously :cheer2:


Even if this is done, to process the documents, won't the poster's identity be required again? Won't this create a problem?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got NSW SS approval and got EOI invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) I got acknowledge on 18th Jul. My Ack number is
> 36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.


Please update the sheet with your info.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got NSW SS approval and got EOI invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) I got acknowledge on 18th Jul. My Ack number is
> 36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.



Hi Unnat,

Thanks for the update.
My ref number is 38**. Looks like i have to wait for another 2 weeks.
What is the timeline they have given before which you have to apply for visa?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got NSW SS approval and got EOI invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) I got acknowledge on 18th Jul. My Ack number is
> 36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.


Hey Unnat Congratulations...finally got ur Invitation...


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hey Unnat Congratulations...finally got ur Invitation...


Thank you Jayant, I hope you will also get your ack and invitation soon. I face loots of pain during 5th Aug and till today. Thanks for every body's support on this forum. I will keep posted on the forum about the status of my application.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Thank you Jayant, I hope you will also get your ack and invitation soon. I face loots of pain during 5th Aug and till today. Thanks for every body's support on this forum. I will keep posted on the forum about the status of my application.


Congrats..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Congrats..


Hi Mike when would be the next invitation round??could you please suggest still how many rounds will take to process all the applications upto AUg 05 2013...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Have you tried checking with NSW either through mail or call?
> Please check with them, as ideally ACK you should get immediately within 2 days.


Thanks rams2012 for the quick reply...

My agent must have those information. And as I know it has received to them already. But they are not willing to give that reference number to me. It may due to some of their company rules.

I was waiting for a good news today.. But I didn't receive my invitation as expected..
Do I need to wait till 16th September?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi Mike when would be the next invitation round??could you please suggest still how many rounds will take to process all the applications upto AUg 05 2013...


What i understand, by legislation once SS approved DIAC will issue the invitation. They no need to wait for 2 rounds per month (atleast for SS case)..

There is no official communication, which is the worst part here  wait for one or 2 days.. things are getting clearer with the help of ppl here...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> What i understand, by legislation once SS approved DIAC will issue the invitation. They no need to wait for 2 rounds per month (atleast for SS case)..
> 
> There is no official communication, which is the worst part here  wait for one or 2 days.. things are getting clearer with the help of ppl here...


States will issue the invitation every 1 and 3 rd monday.. as per my knowledge..issuing the invitations is not daily activity....so we have to wait for 3rd monday if not next month 1st monday...even NSW will process all the pipeline applications then if the quota still exists and it will update in NSW site...as we are seeing even ACT didn't commit anything on pipeline application as they have different criteria to accept the applications as "LIMITED" as per my knowledge they won't be any update in NSW until all the pipeline applications need to complete....because NSW don't have any new criteria for accepting the applications...


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got NSW SS approval and got EOI invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) I got acknowledge on 18th Jul. My Ack number is
> 36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.


Hi Mate,

What is your point score?

I mean 55 + 5 (ss) Or more than 55?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> States will issue the invitation every 1 and 3 rd monday.. as per my knowledge..issuing the invitations is not daily activity....so we have to wait for 3rd monday if not next month 1st monday...even NSW will process all the pipeline applications then if the quota still exists and it will update in NSW site...as we are seeing even ACT didn't commit anything on pipeline application as they have different criteria to accept the applications as "LIMITED" as per my knowledge they won't be any update in NSW until all the pipeline applications need to complete....because NSW don't have any new criteria for accepting the applications...


I know that DIAC will issue on 1st and 3rd week for 189, but i am not able to find any information that SS will be issued on 1st and 3rd as well..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I know that DIAC will issue on 1st and 3rd week for 189, but i am not able to find any information that SS will be issued on 1st and 3rd as well..


I got this information from my agent .. let me check with him once again and revert whether he told about DIAC or SS...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

If we get any more invitations in this week then we will come to know whether NSW is sending the invitations on round basis or clearing pipelined application with the old style process.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Bokya said:


> If we get any more invitations in this week then we will come to know whether NSW is sending the invitations on round basis or clearing pipelined application with the old style process.


I think by tomorrow morning we will come to know


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm very pleased to inform you that I have got invitation in morning and I'm sorry to share so late...

Stay tuned for more, I'll be writing some more tomorrow.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

TheEndGame said:


> I think by tomorrow morning we will come to know


I hope by the time we wake up tomorrow someone in forum should get approval... if they using old method of approval...


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm very pleased to inform you that I have got invitation in morning and I'm sorry to share so late...
> 
> Stay tuned for more, I'll be writing some more tomorrow.


Whats' your ack no and date?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i got nsw ss approval and got eoi invitation today. My occupation code is 261313 (sw engineer) i got acknowledge on 18th jul. My ack number is
> 36** . I hope that all people will get approval soon and problem will sorted out soon. Thanks for every body's help.


first of all congratulation unnatji, i think i am the next one who is happy for you after yourself coz i have follow in in face book too . You use to reply my queries and i get a bit of hope from you.

Now i think next is mine as my ack no is after you its 37>>, i hope i will have invitation by tomorrow morning.
Once again i would like to join with you if i too get succed. I have also one little daughter like yours.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> What i understand, by legislation once SS approved DIAC will issue the invitation. They no need to wait for 2 rounds per month (atleast for SS case)..
> 
> There is no official communication, which is the worst part here  wait for one or 2 days.. things are getting clearer with the help of ppl here...


hi mike alick 
what you says, should we wait for next round or we will get invitation by tomorrow
I am asking you because we have same ack no .I meand mine is 37... ur is also 37.. .so we will be next ........aba hum du lila


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm very pleased to inform you that I have got invitation in morning and I'm sorry to share so late...
> 
> Stay tuned for more, I'll be writing some more tomorrow.


Congratch mate.. 
I was almost hopeless after 5th Aug but it seems things are moving now .... 
my ack is (41** /29Jul) with 55 points, and hope I too can join your club at some point :fingerscrossed:


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have already received the confirmation email from NSW that they have received my application on 18/07/2013. 

where do I find my acknowledgment number? 
based on what people here are saying about them being approved, when should I be expecting to receive my nomination approval? I have got 55 + 5 (ss) points. 

Thanks,


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

comerun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have already received the confirmation email from NSW that they have received my application on 18/07/2013.
> 
> ...


it should be 13/3*** at the top of email.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

mike alic said:


> it should be 13/3*** at the top of email.


Yeah you are right thanks, I can see 13/3*** on the top of the email. When should I be expecting to receive it? has anyone with similar ack num received approval?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

comerun said:


> Yeah you are right thanks, I can see 13/3*** on the top of the email. When should I be expecting to receive it? has anyone with similar ack num received approval?


can u share number till 3 digits? there are many with 36** got approved.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

mike alic said:


> can u share number till 3 digits? there are many with 36** got approved.


Mine is 13/37**
So this means I ll be on the next round?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

comerun said:


> Mine is 13/37**
> So this means I ll be on the next round?


you can refer to

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c

ppl will update on this forum and this Google docs as well..

Not sure, have to wait for 1 month or 1 round or 1 day.. as there are many conflicting information.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you can refer to
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c
> 
> ...


Just to clarify more, there are 3 scenarios:

1 month waiting time: earlier there were some updates from DIAC, such as states will also use pro rata approach, meaning that they can issue certain number of invitations per month (after that update, there is no confirmation on this approach), if this true, this would have happened yesterday and there wouldn't be any invitation till next month. so have to wait 1 month

next invitation: some ppl says that (they got this info from unofficial sources, havnt seen any official wording on that) states will follow DIAC approach, like 2 invitations per month, so have to wait for next round of invitations in that case


X days: if States are issuing invitations based on allocated quota, then u have to wait for 1, 2 or may be some days, as and when its approved, u will be notified also ppl will update here. .

out of all these cases, none is confirmed.... if anyone gets approval today, most likely it will be last scenario...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just to clarify more, there are 3 scenarios:
> 
> 1 month waiting time: earlier there were some updates from DIAC, such as states will also use pro rata approach, meaning that they can issue certain number of invitations per month (after that update, there is no confirmation on this approach), if this true, this would have happened yesterday and there wouldn't be any invitation till next month. so have to wait 1 month
> 
> ...


mick, I think we have to wait till next round. if it was like old system we would have received approval this morning. what is your ack my is 375.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mick, I think we have to wait till next round. if it was like old system we would have received approval this morning. what is your ack my is 375.


Mine is 374..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

umashanker said:


> mick, I think we have to wait till next round. if it was like old system we would have received approval this morning. what is your ack my is 375.


Guys keep checking ur inbox.... spam mail.... skill select... i really dont want to wait for next round....


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*latest update on NSW site*

Guys,

This is what I can see in the NSW immigration site today.


"Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will commence on 2 September 2013".

Assuming half of the 190 applications they have already processed, next half are they giving it for regional (Provisional)?. That means we have to go and work in a region?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is what I can see in the NSW immigration site today.
> 
> ...


Can you share the link?

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

cant find here..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is what I can see in the NSW immigration site today.
> 
> ...


Please share the link...


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

I just called NSW office to inquire about acknowledgement number for application received on 5th august but they are talking about 12 weeks processing time.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I just called NSW office to inquire about acknowledgement number for application received on 5th august but they are talking about 12 weeks processing time.


I am also in same boat my docs received on AUG 05 2013...could you please let me know the ref number which you got ....my occ 261312 NSW docs received on AUG 05 2013 but no ref number..


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Please share the link...



Sorry Mike.
Forgot to mention, not from NSW site, its from Skillselect.
SkillSelect


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Sorry Mike.
> Forgot to mention, not from NSW site, its from Skillselect.
> SkillSelect


 they did this last week... have to see how NSW is processing.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I am also in same boat my docs received on AUG 05 2013...could you please let me know the ref number which you got ....my occ 261312 NSW docs received on AUG 05 2013 but no ref number..


 I called them for reference number only. but they told me about 12 weeks processing time. I have not received any reference number...just an email saying application was received.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I called them for reference number only. but they told me about 12 weeks processing time. I have not received any reference number...just an email saying application was received.


Thanks for the reply...please share ur mail id we can in touch regarding the ref numbers and other things...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> they did this last week... have to see how NSW is processing.


Mike ... as per the 190applicant comments NSW processing the applications in old fashion...because they are telling it will take 12 weeks to process the application....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Victoria has updated the Occupation List and all the striked out occupations are now open.. 

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

Victoria is working in old fashion for processing the applications..


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Thanks for the reply...please share ur mail id we can in touch regarding the ref numbers and other things...


I double checked with them regarding applications received on or after 5th Aug.. they said they have not decided anything on those applications as those are suspended occupations...they said they consulting with DIAC and will update once they have more information... it seems they wants to clear all pipelined applications and if quota is not full then they will start processing other applications ( on or after 5th Aug )..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I double checked with them regarding applications received on or after 5th Aug.. they said they have not decided anything on those applications as those are suspended occupations...they said they consulting with DIAC and will update once they have more information... it seems they wants to clear all pipelined applications and if quota is not full then they will start processing other applications ( on or after 5th Aug )..


How can we know whether they are accepting the received applications on AUG 05....:fingerscrossed: i am worrying a lot...still i am confused with the statement they are processing the pipeline applications then how can they stop ours as we are not aware of the new rules...hope for the best...


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> How can we know whether they are accepting the received applications on AUG 05....:fingerscrossed: i am worrying a lot...


No..Those applications are on hold...it all depends on how many applications they had till 4th Aug... if there are few places left after processing those applications then others ( 5th aug onwards ) may have chance.. lets hope for the best.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> No..Those applications are on hold...it all depends on how many applications they had till 4th Aug... if there are few places left after processing those applications then others ( 5th aug onwards ) may have chance.. lets hope for the best.


As per my calculation even they process all the pipeline applications still they have good quota in hand...Hope for the best...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Mike ... as per the 190applicant comments NSW processing the applications in old fashion...because they are telling it will take 12 weeks to process the application....


I am keep saying the same thing since last week, ppl dont want to believe ...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Seems no one received invitations today 

When I will get mine???


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Seems no one received invitations today
> 
> When I will get mine???


hey Mate,

wht's ur ack no?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Email From Victoria Government..

Applications for occupations impacted by the policy change issued by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) on 05 August 2013 have re-opened. 
This advice means that it will now be possible for the Victorian Government to nominate applicants from these occupations for a visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include: 

· ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611 

· Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331 

· Electronics Engineers - 2334 

· Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633 

· Other Engineering Professional - 2339 

· Software and Applications Programmers - 2613


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

nir said:


> hey Mate,
> 
> wht's ur ack no?


I don't have it  ... I applied through an agent and they are not willing to disclose those information. But my application (both EOI and state) submitted on 9th July for 261313 category and state has received it on 11th July. I have the confirmation mail, apart from that I do not have ack no or any other valid information. 
I hope it should be somewhere around 36**. not sure though



any guess guys? will I get my invitation soon?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I don't have it  ... I applied through an agent and they are not willing to disclose those information. But my application (both EOI and state) submitted on 9th July for 261313 category and state has received it on 11th July. I have the confirmation mail, apart from that I do not have ack no or any other valid information.
> I hope it should be somewhere around 36**. not sure though
> 
> 
> ...


PM ur contact details..


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Is there any update about the two rounds of invitations per month? Seems Victoria Government has reopened it again without any changes to the existing SS process.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> As per my calculation even they process all the pipeline applications still they have good quota in hand...Hope for the best...


how have you arrived at this calculations ?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm very pleased to inform you that I have got invitation in morning and I'm sorry to share so late...
> 
> Stay tuned for more, I'll be writing some more tomorrow.


This is what I have got in invitation email from DIAC (Skill Select) and my application ack no is 3683.


02 Sep 2013

Dear ***

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa application nominated/sponsored by NSW Trade & Investment.

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. DIAC respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website at Department of Immigration & Citizenship


For anything else please do let me know!

*Note:*I'm not able to update the spreadsheet, so if anybody who can do it for me on my behalf would be a great help.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> This is what I have got in invitation email from DIAC (Skill Select) and my application ack no is 3683.
> 
> 
> 02 Sep 2013
> ...



Hi mate,

How many points all u got?


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Are they giving invitation based on ack date? but as I noticed still there are number of applicants waiting for their approval with ack date 12th, 13th, 14th and 15th july, while some other applicants with ack date 16th, 17th, 18th July have already received their invitations. 

Do you all know what’s the exact process they follow?

This is really confusing...


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Are they giving invitation based on ack date? but as I noticed still there are number of applicants waiting for their approval with ack date 12th, 13th, 14th and 15th july, while some other applicants with ack date 16th, 17th, 18th July have already received their invitations.
> 
> Do you all know what’s the exact process they follow?
> 
> This is really confusing...



we will get to know more in 2-3 days I guess..


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

can i apply for nsw (190) now, or i need to wait unill they remove "Suspended" from their list (261312)


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

190applicant said:


> we will get to know more in 2-3 days I guess..


Yes. But seems no invitations issued today. If they are processing applications based on the ack date (as they specifying on their site) why they are not sending mine?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

can i apply for nsw (190) now, or i need to wait until they remove "Suspended" from their list (261312)


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> ur right.
> 
> even people have ack date 12 aug got approval?



Yes..true.

Why they are not sending our applications? at least an update on whats happening there? 

That twice a month invitation round process also not clear to me. As my agent said, state nomination will be given through out the month. Twice a month restriction is not applicable for 190 Visa sub class.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> can i apply for nsw (190) now, or i need to wait until they remove "Suspended" from their list (261312)


Is it something like, they are going to send invites on first monday and third monday after the new system is in place for 6 occupations? Is that the reason why there are no invites today?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> can i apply for nsw (190) now, or i need to wait until they remove "Suspended" from their list (261312)


You can prepare everything, i think it should remove soon.. ACT and VIC have already removed ICT from suspension list.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> You can prepare everything, i think it should remove soon.. ACT and VIC have already removed ICT from suspension list.


Mike ,

Any news ?

1) either they hv released all worked up applications by yesterday and now working on new ones, which mean the process will slow down 

or 

2) They will release approved applications only on 1 and 3rd Monday. 


Donno which one is true , but hope the first one is. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Mike ,
> 
> Any news ?
> 
> ...


No News, thinking to call NSW shortly. 

Earlier this morning i listed all the scenarios. By right it should be (1)..


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Achin said:


> Mike ,
> 
> Any news ?
> 
> ...


It could be that NSW has too many pending applications hence they have not reopened those occupations yet.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> You can prepare everything, i think it should remove soon.. ACT and VIC have already removed ICT from suspension list.


so u mean i cannot apply, until and unless they remove "suspended" word from list, right


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

nir said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How many points all u got?


Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 10
NSW SS: 5

Total 60


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> so u mean i cannot apply, until and unless they remove "suspended" word from list, right


Yes, correct.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Yes, correct.


 i wish i had done my acs for 261313 , but i did for 261312 even though im an engr (my agent selected my code and didnt knw the advantages of 261313 ).


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> i wish i had done my acs for 261313 , but i did for 261312 even though im an engr (my agent selected my code and didnt knw the advantages of 261313 ).


Just advise, its always good to work backwards  like work from ultimate goal to where you are now. such as if u have applied bottom up approach, you would have ended up in more options..
just some thoughts...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> No News, thinking to call NSW shortly.
> 
> Earlier this morning i listed all the scenarios. By right it should be (1)..



That would be great !!!! 
Please update the status once you contact them.....


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Anybody got rejection here?*

Anybody got rejection here? 

One of my friend got his rejection today stating "IELTS expired" though he got call from NSW before 2 or 3 weeks and asked to submit latest IELTS. 

Now today they've sent email stating the above reason of rejection. 

Any advice for him? 

Thanks


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Anybody got rejection here?
> 
> One of my friend got his rejection today stating "IELTS expired" though he got call from NSW before 2 or 3 weeks and asked to submit latest IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please give more information like if his IELTS was expired 2-3 weeks before or just in week when he received such mail.
Though I believe he has to go for IELTS again..

I am asking because there are few ppl among us like me who will loose points from "Age" in next 2-3 months


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

190applicant said:


> Hi,
> Can you please give more information like if his IELTS was expired 2-3 weeks before or just in week when he received such mail.
> Though I believe he has to go for IELTS again..
> 
> I am asking because there are few ppl among us like me who will loose points from "Age" in next 2-3 months


I am not sure but it was expired almost a month or two before. 

So if he submits his latest IELTS, will it get considered although he's got rejection email from NSW?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

NSW190 said:


> I am not sure but it was expired almost a month or two before.
> 
> So if he submits his latest IELTS, will it get considered although he's got rejection email from NSW?


Your friend can try thought chances are very less. What was the job code and ack no ?


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

Achin said:


> Your friend can try thought chances are very less. What was the job code and ack no ?


His job code is 261313 and ack no falls under 34** to 35**.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

NSW190 said:


> His job code is 261313 and ack no falls under 34** to 35**.


Sad to hear , he shld hv submitted the same then only. if he is waiting for his result or planning to give the ielts again, ask him to write to NSW with this information and that by when he can produce the details, this way he can buy sometime.

But it will be upon NSW officer to decide.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> NSW SS: 5
> ...


Hi Mahendra, Great news !!! Did you got NSW SS approval only, or your EOI is also selected ? Did you got invitation to apply your visa ? 

Unnat


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Anybody got rejection here?
> 
> One of my friend got his rejection today stating "IELTS expired" though he got call from NSW before 2 or 3 weeks and asked to submit latest IELTS.
> 
> ...


Just tried calling them, no response. Will call tomorrow morning again...


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys..looks like everyone is excited after this unexpected development for 190 applicants


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> NSW SS: 5
> ...


Hi Mahendra, Did you got EOI invitation as well ???


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just tried calling them, no response. Will call tomorrow morning again...


Hey mike, 

What would you be asking them? NSW is the worst state among all states in Australia.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Hey mike,
> 
> What would you be asking them? NSW is the worst state among all states in Australia.


True, communication from NSW is not good at all. Just wanted to check, how they are going to process the applications? same as 189 or in old way..


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr. 
Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


where are your applying from ? country


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> True, communication from NSW is not good at all. Just wanted to check, how they are going to process the applications? same as 189 or in old way..


As they have not opened the position for new applicant and are processing only old applicants , it gives an indication that it will be as old only.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


Congrats , whats ur ack no ?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


what is you ack no?


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


Congrats it means they are working in previous manner.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


congratz may i know your timeline pls


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

OZIND said:


> South australia
> Victoria
> ACT
> 
> ...


Thanks,

I could see only SA accepting band >= 6.5 for all software related occupations.
Rest 2 are expecting >=7 in each band.
Can anyone please confirm.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

his ACK num is 13/36* and got his ACK on 18-Jul-2013


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I could see only SA accepting band >= 6.5 for all software related occupations.
> Rest 2 are expecting >=7 in each band.
> Can anyone please confirm.


Yes it is true, ACT last yr it was 6 or 6.5, but now from aug onwards (new list) ICT moved to limited, hence it is 7 in each band, VIC is same as last yr 7 in each band for all ICT occupations.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


oh thats great. Congratz mate....Thats means the two invitation round process is no longer valid for states... big relief finally 

Hope we will get a good new within next few days.....


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

That means I can apply for south australia.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> That means I can apply for south australia.


Yes sure


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

I am trying to update my details in the excel but not unable to do so. 
Ack is 36**
Ack Date 17 July 
IELTS S 8.5, W 8, R 8, L 8

Points breakdown
Age 25
IELTS 10 
Edu 15
Exp 5
SS 5


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> I am trying to update my details in the excel but not unable to do so.
> Ack is 36**
> Ack Date 17 July
> IELTS S 8.5, W 8, R 8, L 8
> ...


congrats


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> This is wat confusing me, still ours is under suspended list (2613), then how can we apply now?


In the site it is showing High availability now.
Please check


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

hawaiisurf said:


> I am trying to update my details in the excel but not unable to do so.
> Ack is 36**
> Ack Date 17 July
> IELTS S 8.5, W 8, R 8, L 8
> ...


You should get 20 points for your IELTS


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Yes sure


Please provide link to support your above claim.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> In the site it is showing High availability now.
> Please check


sorry my mistake, i though u were talking about nsw, yes for SA it is goood chance. go for it ..good luck


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> In the site it is showing High availability now.
> Please check


sorry my mistake, i thought u were talking abt nsw, go for it and good luck


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide link to support your above claim.


https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Hi Guys, is there any approval today?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't think so that there will be any approvals now. Lets wait for 16th Sep. My ack no is 41**, I think that I will get invite on 16th Sep or 7th Oct for sure.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> I don't think so that there will be any approvals now. Lets wait for 16th Sep. My ack no is 41**, I think that I will get invite on 16th Sep or 7th Oct for sure.


Why do you have to wait for 16th Sept, I thought states approve daily out of the queue ?

My ACK # is 40**, does that mean I will have to wait for 16th Sept ?


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I don't think so that there will be any approvals now. Lets wait for 16th Sep. My ack no is 41**, I think that I will get invite on 16th Sep or 7th Oct for sure.


Today I saw one update on google doc sheet for SS approval - 2613 category....


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

OZIND said:


> South australia
> Victoria
> ACT
> 
> ...


hi,
I have gone through 3 state sites vic they says 7 in each, sa they says offlist criteria apply and one more thing there is no 261313. what is this offlist criteria?ACT they says limited and what about ielts in act?


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Mahendra, Did you got EOI invitation as well ???


No, I just got invitation email from skillselect. I guess, from nowonwards applicants will not receive invitation email from state which has nominated an applicant!

Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> No, I just got invitation email from skillselect. I guess, from nowonwards applicants will not receive invitation email from state which has nominated an applicant!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!


I Thought you receive email from both NSW as well as DIAC..


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

umashanker said:


> hi,
> I have gone through 3 state sites vic they says 7 in each, sa they says offlist criteria apply and one more thing there is no 261313. what is this offlist criteria?ACT they says limited and what about ielts in act?



south australia it is sAYING high availability for 261313


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mike alic said:


> I Thought you receive email from both NSW as well as DIAC..


What about you?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I Thought you receive email from both NSW as well as DIAC..


mike , we it being hard to wait? did you receive any mail or any good news?


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Finally, Got the approval from NSW today .
Profession - System Admin
Dosc cvd by NSW - 8th Aug 2013


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Yamaha-R15 said:


> Finally, Got the approval from NSW today .
> Profession - System Admin
> Dosc cvd by NSW - 8th Aug 2013


what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike , we it being hard to wait? did you receive any mail or any good news?


so far nothing


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Yamaha-R15 said:


> Finally, Got the approval from NSW today .
> Profession - System Admin
> Dosc cvd by NSW - 8th Aug 2013


wow today..i feel more energy and congrats, .so u mean u applied after 5th of aug?


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations Yamaha !!! I hope my wait is not long as my ack received was on 16th. Hope I receive it soon


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> so far nothing


mike , where r u ? in Australia or offshore? if u r in Australia , plz try to contact any expert agent or diac or nsw , how they are processing this 261313 ss? we are the next applicant to receive invitation according to forum news. so please make conform whether we have to wait till 16 sep or we will get invitation with in days?

one more question... my ielts will expire on comming sep 17 but I have latest result also. what I should do ?continue with that old result or ask nsw to send new one. but according to BOOKLET 6 ielts will valid for 3 years. does it apply to nsw ss or not?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike , where r u ? in Australia or offshore? if u r in Australia , plz try to contact any expert agent or diac or nsw , how they are processing this 261313 ss? we are the next applicant to receive invitation according to forum news. so please make conform whether we have to wait till 16 sep or we will get invitation with in days?
> 
> one more question... my ielts will expire on comming sep 17 but I have latest result also. what I should do ?continue with that old result or ask nsw to send new one. but according to BOOKLET 6 ielts will valid for 3 years. does it apply to nsw ss or not?


There is no rounds for providing the invitations from state ...Invitation rounds only meant for DIAC only...we can get the invitation at any time..


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

umashanker said:


> mike , where r u ? in Australia or offshore? if u r in Australia , plz try to contact any expert agent or diac or nsw , how they are processing this 261313 ss? we are the next applicant to receive invitation according to forum news. so please make conform whether we have to wait till 16 sep or we will get invitation with in days?
> 
> one more question... my ielts will expire on comming sep 17 but I have latest result also. what I should do ?continue with that old result or ask nsw to send new one. but according to BOOKLET 6 ielts will valid for 3 years. does it apply to nsw ss or not?


IELTS validity of 3 yrs applies to NSW SS also.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hawaiisurf said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Received my NSW Invitation for 190 today- S/W Engr.
> Please hang in for few more days. I hope all of you will get the gud news.


when did u get invitation today or yesterday? please do conform it.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Guys, Please confirm invite date and ack no once you get invites...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Umashankar,
> 
> from where u get idea that next will be ur no and how?
> 
> please also tell me about myself means when r my chances of getting invitation.


ok well relax , I got it informed from this threads. you can check every reply . those with 261313 , 3698 one of friend in this forum had mention he got approval and his date od ack is 17 aug. mine and mike was ack 37.. and ack date is 18 so this is my calculation
we will be next


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys lets arrange a Virtual Protest Outside NSW Office ? :typing: :director: 

Or 

NSW hand over our Invitation :laser: :xmasunwrap:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike , where r u ? in Australia or offshore? if u r in Australia , plz try to contact any expert agent or diac or nsw , how they are processing this 261313 ss? we are the next applicant to receive invitation according to forum news. so please make conform whether we have to wait till 16 sep or we will get invitation with in days?
> 
> one more question... my ielts will expire on comming sep 17 but I have latest result also. what I should do ?continue with that old result or ask nsw to send new one. but according to BOOKLET 6 ielts will valid for 3 years. does it apply to nsw ss or not?


I m from Singapore. I will contact them tomorrow. today I tried calling them, probably it was EOD. Just wanted to check with them about processing procedure. .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Mroks said:


> IELTS validity of 3 yrs applies to NSW SS also.


are u sure , it will valid for three years? thank you 

one more my wife , I have put her in dependent on my EOI .her ielts expired (2 years) yester day. does she have to give it again if we get invited? or it will also valid for 3 years?


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

umashanker said:


> are u sure , it will valid for three years? thank you
> 
> one more my wife , I have put her in dependent on my EOI .her ielts expired (2 years) yester day. does she have to give it again if we get invited? or it will also valid for 3 years?


IELTS is valid for 2 yrs


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

umashanker said:


> are u sure , it will valid for three years? thank you
> 
> one more my wife , I have put her in dependent on my EOI .her ielts expired (2 years) yester day. does she have to give it again if we get invited? or it will also valid for 3 years?


IELTS validity period is 3 yrs for main as well as co applicants


----------



## Yamaha-R15 (Aug 6, 2013)

Bokya said:


> what is your ANZSCO code?



its - 262113


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Yamaha-R15 said:


> its - 262113


Did you get an email today or yesterday?


----------



## yooun88 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all,

This may be a stupid question... but I thought state sponsorship (190) for NSW is banned for the 6 occupations. Am I correct??

I myself applied with 60 points for 189 under Other Professional Engineers 2339 (more specifically, 233914 Engineering Technologist). It doesn't seem promising with 60 points and makes me really concerned about it...

I also checked the NSW immigration website, it still says nomination for the 6 occupations are prevented...

Could anyone please clarify this? and am I also eligible for 190 for 233914 Engineering technologist?

Thank you in advance..


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Mroks said:


> IELTS validity period is 3 yrs for main as well as co applicants


thank you 
one more question today I had seen that SOUTH AUSTRALIA also accepting 261313 with level high priority. can I apply there too as I am waiting for NSW my ack no is 13/37##.
if I made new EOI and submitted to SA then I think it will be ok ? do I need to pay for SA SS? what you suggest ? I have ielts 6.5


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

KateRaj said:


> IELTS is valid for 2 yrs


are you sure but booklate 6 page 21 says three years


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mike alic said:


> I Thought you receive email from both NSW as well as DIAC..


Hi Mike, I got the invitation email from NSW just a while ago! Have a look below.

Dear Mr ****

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. I have pleasure in advising that the New South Wales (NSW) Government can agree to offer you with State Nomination for this visa subclass under the following occupation:

Developer Programmer 
261312

This email is your formal notification of nomination by NSW under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. We advise that you print and save a copy for your records.

The grant of a visa by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship is subject to their assessment of your application.

There are great opportunities living and working in regional NSW. The regions of NSW offer many similar careers, lifestyle benefits and services to those in major cities. For more information please visit the website evocities | Home 

When you apply for NSW State Nomination you commit to live and work in NSW for the first two years of your stay in Australia.

When you settle in NSW please send your contact details and advise us of your success in finding skilled employment via email to [email protected] 

If you have any questions regarding State Nomination, please contact me via email at [email protected] or call +61 2 9338 6692.

Please find your tax invoice for the application fee attached.

Kind Regards,
Henry Cheung





ABN 72 189 919 072 

Tax Invoice 

Name Mr ****

Visa Subclass 190 

T & I Reference No: 13/3683 

Date 2/09/2013 

Amount $300.00 
GST 
Total $300.00 



Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts | 
| NSW Trade & Investment |
L47 | MLC Centre | 19 Martin Place | Sydney NSW 2000 | GPO Box 5477 | Sydney NSW 2001 | 
T:02 9338 6692 | E:[email protected] 
W: Home | NSW Trade & Investment Website | Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW | Official Sydney Website - Things to Do, Accommodation, Events and Deals | NSW Holidays & Accommodation - Byron Bay, Blue and Snowy Mountains, Hunter Valley, Country and Outback
Description: Description: Description: Description: NSW NOW
Find out more, visit now.nsw.gov.au 

The information in this e-mail, together with any attachments, is confidential and is intended only for the use of the above named recipient. In certain cases it is also legally privileged. If you are not the intended recipient, any dissemination, distribution or copying of this email is unauthorised and strictly prohibited. If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the message from your computer without making any copies. Views expressed in this message are those of the individual sender and are not necessarily the views of NSW Trade & Investment.

This message is intended for the addressee named and may contain confidential information.
If you are not the intended recipient, please delete it and notify the sender.
Views expressed in this message are those of the individual sender, and are not necessarily the views of their organisation.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Mike, I got the invitation email from NSW just a while ago! Have a look below.
> 
> Dear Mr ****
> 
> ...


Congratz. When did you apply for SS? And you received this confirmation today or yesterday?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

pharma_prem said:


> Congrats dear
> Rab sab di application accept jive tuhadi kiti aaa
> All da bet


Looks like this forum is dominated by punjabis lol..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Hi Mike, I got the invitation email from NSW just a while ago! Have a look below.
> 
> Dear Mr ****
> 
> ...


thanks. . yes I was referring to this. you have got both emails. many congratulations. best of luck for remaining process. hope you can achieve soon...


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got the invitation email yesterday.(But my MARA agent informed me the good news just now). I too got similar email posted by mahendra.katwa. One of our friend posted that he got approval today. If we get confirmation from him we can come into a conclusion that whether NSW is following the "Round" system or their usual system. 

I did not get the email from DIAC yet.

I kept asking my agent from monday morning after seeing the positive discussion. Thanks Jayantsit, Bokya, Achin, mahendra.kadwa, Mike alic, rams2012, rams0b, umashankar and others. 

Expecting the email from DIAC soon...

Find the details below.

Ack No : 364*
Ack Date: 16-July-2013
Code : 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

pharma_prem said:


> Congrats dear
> Rab sab di application accept jive tuhadi kiti aaa
> All da bet


 Thanks dear!!


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

expat2aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the invitation email yesterday.(But my MARA agent informed me the good news just now). I too got similar email posted by mahendra.katwa. One of our friend posted that he got approval today. If we get confirmation from him we can come into a conclusion that whether NSW is following the "Round" system or their usual system.
> 
> ...


Good luck bro.. seems like we have got another life


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mike alic said:


> thanks. . yes I was referring to this. you have got both emails. many congratulations. best of luck for remaining process. hope you can achieve soon...


Thanks dear!!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Does anyone received any 190 SS today?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

mahendra.kadwa said:


> Thanks dear!!


u were notified by both DIAC n NSW today?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

expat2aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got the invitation email yesterday.(But my MARA agent informed me the good news just now). I too got similar email posted by mahendra.katwa. One of our friend posted that he got approval today. If we get confirmation from him we can come into a conclusion that whether NSW is following the "Round" system or their usual system.
> 
> ...


Do post about your DAIC invitation date, that will decide whether there is any change in 190 invitation process.


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Do post about your DAIC invitation date, that will decide whether there is any change in 190 invitation process.


Sure..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

friends... please suggest whether i need to check with NSW regarding the ref number as my docs reached on Aug 05 2013...


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> friends... please suggest whether i need to check with NSW regarding the ref number as my docs reached on Aug 05 2013...


Don't worry. you will get soon. I was expecting approval with 55 + 5 points and got it yesterday.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> friends... please suggest whether i need to check with NSW regarding the ref number as my docs reached on Aug 05 2013...


Go for SA jayant


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can i file SA SS nomination while waiting for NSW ? As NSW is worst in service delivery :/


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Wts ur details pls post



Code: 261312 (developer Programmer)

Points

Age 25
Education : 15
Experience : 15
NSW SS : 5


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Just wait.
> People r getting invitation.
> Its my suggestion rest is upto u


I filed my NSW SS back In Feb, 2013 later in July they told me need to send new DD as they changed their name :/ 

Since then no update, in between they had also stop processing applications as well.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Can i file SA SS nomination while waiting for NSW ? As NSW is worst in service delivery :/


SA requires only that state to be selected in EOI apart from 189. You can't have all or any states selected for SA


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> SA requires only that state to be selected in EOI apart from 189. You can't have all or any states selected for SA


All states require the same. BUT there is possibility. he has to create a new EOI and select SA in that


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys,
Any hope for nsw Ss to open again for 261312 ,I feel so depressed


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Any hope for nsw Ss to open again for 261312 ,I feel so depressed


get ur ACS re-evaluated for Software Engineer. It will be quick.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> All states require the same. BUT there is possibility. he has to create a new EOI and select SA in that


You can't have multiple EIOs at same time. I mean you can create it but you should not do that according to DIAC. They can refuse your application once they know you have multiple EOIs. 
He can create new one and withdraw existing one else update existing one.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> Did u get back ur old dd or not?


Ya i did and already canceled it.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Bokya said:


> get ur ACS re-evaluated for Software Engineer. It will be quick.


If I do so I will loose 2 years according to new rule


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

What is this off list mean, 261312 has mentioned in sa Ss under off list criteria applies, can I apply for this


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> If I do so I will loose 2 years according to new rule


but at least you will be eligible to file your Visa with SA, provided these two years don't lose any points for you...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Bokya said:


> but at least you will be eligible to file your Visa with SA, provided these two years don't lose any points for you...


I will because I am claiming for 5 years of exp. So if I apply, they will reduce 2 years, then I can claim only 3 years of exp


----------



## jiser911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bokya said:


> get ur ACS re-evaluated for Software Engineer. It will be quick.


Software engineer is suspended as well


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jiser911 said:


> Software engineer is suspended as well


It is open to other states and territories


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Upto now 261312(Developer Programmer) not yet started nobody got invitation...??


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

which series of ACK # currently going on?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Upto now 261312(Developer Programmer) not yet started nobody got invitation...??


Do u think it is coz 261312 applicants are less compared to 261313 applicants, it LL be good if we could point down some of 261312 applicants to analysis the procedures


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Mroks said:


> You should get 20 points for your IELTS


I am collating all my answers here. Hope you guys dont mind. 
I am from India and working in US. But on a break in India now.

Mroks, My bad. Reading was 7 . So overall IELTS band is 7.

1. Folks, can someone please throw light on the process/steps for applying for 190. 
2. Do I need to have my dependent's IELTS scores ready before I apply for the visa / pay the fee ?
3. And should I also have PCC/FBI & MEdicals done before applying for Visa?
4. CAn my husband avoid giving IELTS. Because his medium of edu. was English. HIs Tenth certificate and Intermediate certifactes have specifically mentioned the medium. 

IF that's not possible then what sort of evidence can he provide from his college? Would a letter from college mentioning his details and medium of english suffice?


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

Frnds,

I've visited NSW office and enquired abt procedure they are following in approvals. They still are saying the same thing "Identified 6 occupations are suspended". Looks like they are going by books (website indeed).

I've mentioned many people are getting approvals and even the announcement was published in skillselect website. They are acting as if they have no clue on what's going on.
Sounds so strange and stupid.

So, if you are trying to call NSW office from onshore, its waste of your time. And you are trying to call them from offshore, its waste of money and time.


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

Friends, 

Has anyone here got their Police Clearance done from USA? If yes, I need few details on those lines. 
Let me know.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Upto now 261312(Developer Programmer) not yet started nobody got invitation...??


Someone received invitation yesterday for 261312, its updated on excel sheet(row number 209).



Thanks,
Bliss


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

nagaluru said:


> Frnds,
> 
> I've visited NSW office and enquired abt procedure they are following in approvals. They still are saying the same thing "Identified 6 occupations are suspended". Looks like they are going by books (website indeed).
> 
> ...


Just now I spoke to NSW, they said that they have start processing the applications which are in hand on first come first serve basis and they have started the nominations. Its not like 189, so as and when they approve, applicants will be notified. 

for all new applications, they mentioned "very soon" website will be updated. 

I hoped it helps..
thanks


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Can anyone please provide me with the link to the document that people here are updating based on their progress? thanks,


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

comerun said:


> Can anyone please provide me with the link to the document that people here are updating based on their progress? thanks,


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just now I spoke to NSW, they said that they have start processing the applications which are in hand on first come first serve basis and they have started the nominations. Its not like 189, so as and when they approve, applicants will be notified.
> 
> for all new applications, they mentioned "very soon" website will be updated.
> 
> ...


Good news guys 

This means applications will be processed using old method and people would get invitations on daily basis. Great Indeed


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just now I spoke to NSW, they said that they have start processing the applications which are in hand on first come first serve basis and they have started the nominations. Its not like 189, so as and when they approve, applicants will be notified.
> 
> for all new applications, they mentioned "very soon" website will be updated.
> 
> ...


mike then we should receive invitation within these days, isn't it? can u speculate when we will get result?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike then we should receive invitation within these days, isn't it? can u speculate when we will get result?


Really hard to say anything.. "hopefully" withing this week..


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just now I spoke to NSW, they said that they have start processing the applications which are in hand on first come first serve basis and they have started the nominations. Its not like 189, so as and when they approve, applicants will be notified.
> 
> for all new applications, they mentioned "very soon" website will be updated.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information, it has greatly relieved me


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Guyz...

Just Now i got approval..

Many thanks Everyone for support throughout this time...

My Ack Number is 374*

It was tough time since 5 Aug.

But here everyone is trying to help each other.. I hope everyone will get their Approval soon..

Again Many thanks everyone..


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


oh really, Congratz mate.....What is your occupation code?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rushi said:


> congratz.....what is your occupation code?


261313


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


Heartiest congrats :whoo: u really being helpful . Great work


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mike!!! You are always helpful and your effort has been paid off


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, 

As I predicted  Many Congrats to you. It was tough to wait with uncertainties...

But then as once issue close the other starts, now again black clouds of OLD ACS report is haunting many lets see how it goes. 

Yours is old ACS or NEW ?

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats Mike!
What was your total points including SS.
Mine is 380*. Not sure I will get today or tomorrow or 

Anything else they are mentioning in their approval mail?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> Congrats Mike!
> What was your total points including SS.
> Mine is 380*. Not sure I will get today or tomorrow or
> 
> Anything else they are mentioning in their approval mail?


rams2012, you are next in line and with the speed it seems no longer than tomorrow.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> As I predicted  Many Congrats to you. It was tough to wait with uncertainties...
> 
> ...


Thanks! Many stories were developed though out one month , sometime ppl set their expectation as definite outcome, that's the biggest mistake. We must appreciate the facts. 

My ACS is new format, if its old, i wouldn't have chosen SS as my option..


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Congrats Mike!
> What was your total points including SS.
> Mine is 380*. Not sure I will get today or tomorrow or
> 
> Anything else they are mentioning in their approval mail?


Its same email, shared by someone yesterday..

Patience is the key... Its not even beginning of the whole process. The real process starts once Visa is granted.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Achin said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> As I predicted  Many Congrats to you. It was tough to wait with uncertainties...
> 
> ...


OLD ACS is working, one of my friend got Grant couple of days back, he had old ACS. so dont worry, just enjoy the interim success.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

I understand. 
Main pain is getting job 

But thing is you need to cross each step before moving forward.
Anyways hopefully should get approval tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

I have called NSW to inquire about Aug 05 applications.
They have started processing those applications.. he asked me all details for verification and also told me that soon Ack number will be provided.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

190applicant said:


> I have called NSW to inquire about Aug 05 applications.
> They have started processing those applications.. he asked me all details for verification and also told me that soon Ack number will be provided.


thats great news for people who have been waiting for ack no.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


congrats Mike...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> I understand.
> Main pain is getting job
> 
> But thing is you need to cross each step before moving forward.
> Anyways hopefully should get approval tomorrow. Fingers crossed!


Immigration process and its changing rules are reminding me of TV show Takeshi's Castle


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

bliss said:


> Immigration process and its changing rules are reminding me of TV show Takeshi's Castle


He he he


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

TheEndGame said:


> OLD ACS is working, one of my friend got Grant couple of days back, he had old ACS. so dont worry, just enjoy the interim success.


Thanks Mate, could you give more details as in when CO was allocated and when your friend got grant. This might help.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> congrats Mike...



hey Jayant, good news for you [05th aug applications will be getting ack no], why don't you call up and ask about your case. 

Thanks, 
Achin


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I got invitation on sep 2nd from NSW SS, am from India, I have applied for software engineer 261313. my ref no; 360*.

I have question, My consultancy folk says , my passport will not be stamped but instead only the grant letter would be enough to travel. 

IS THAT TRUE .

also let me know hw long would the entire process would take from hereon, 

Thanks in advance, 
Good luk to you all.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation on sep 2nd from NSW SS, am from India, I have applied for software engineer 261313. my ref no; 360*.
> 
> ...


Yes that's true and if you wish to get stamp you can pay for that, search the forum and you will find the answer.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation on sep 2nd from NSW SS, am from India, I have applied for software engineer 261313. my ref no; 360*.
> 
> ...


It is true


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Congratulations!!
Great to see 36** series. 
Mine is 3935 (261313) - should be on the way !!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Achin said:


> Thanks Mate, could you give more details as in when CO was allocated and when your friend got grant. This might help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin


My friend got Grant exactly after a month he applied, he had uploaded all documents, so he got Grant with out CO being allocated.


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

mike alic said:


> u were notified by both DIAC n NSW today?


Yes, I mean on 3rd Sept 2013


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys I received a letter from nsw requesting for more document. They wanted me to send them an ACS approval of my work experience for developer programmer (I had already submitted an ACS document for my degree). Thank God I had already applied and had it ready. I have already sent them the required document. So how long do you guys think its gonna take for them to process again? my ref is 37**


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

comerun said:


> Guys I received a letter from nsw requesting for more document. They wanted me to send them an ACS approval of my work experience for developer programmer (I had already submitted an ACS document for my degree). Thank God I had already applied and had it ready. I have already sent them the required document. So how long do you guys think its gonna take for them to process again? my ref is 37**


Very soon, may be in 2 days.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Thanks! Many stories were developed though out one month , sometime ppl set their expectation as definite outcome, that's the biggest mistake. We must appreciate the facts.
> 
> My ACS is new format, if its old, i wouldn't have chosen SS as my option..


Congrats on getting positive response
What do you mean by new ACS and old ACD..can u make it clear?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

comerun said:


> Guys I received a letter from nsw requesting for more document. They wanted me to send them an ACS approval of my work experience for developer programmer (I had already submitted an ACS document for my degree). Thank God I had already applied and had it ready. I have already sent them the required document. So how long do you guys think its gonna take for them to process again? my ref is 37**


In mid of July they told me to provide fresh DD (filed mine SS application in Feb, 2013) as they have changed their name. Since than i don't have any update. I think you need to wait 4 weeks prior to calling them and ask for update.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Achin said:


> Very soon, may be in 2 days.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin


Thanks Achin for the reply, just wondering what makes you think it will be processed very soon? Any similar story or experience?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

hsizan said:


> Congrats on getting positive response
> What do you mean by new ACS and old ACD..can u make it clear?


Before 15 May, ACS was not deducting 2 years. --> Old Format
After 15 May, ACS is deducting 2 years of experience --> New Format.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

11 April, 2013 onshore applicant [261313 ] received Invitation Yesterday. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

comerun said:


> Thanks Achin for the reply, just wondering what makes you think it will be processed very soon? Any similar story or experience?


there is one case in July. outcome received in one day


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Before 15 May, ACS was not deducting 2 years. --> Old Format
> After 15 May, ACS is deducting 2 years of experience --> New Format.


2 Years if your Degree is assessed as "Bachelor"
5 years if it assessed as "Degree or Master (without mentioning Bachelor in ACS report) "


http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> there is one case in July. outcome received in one day



I remember there is one post where a person was asked to send the sheet where we circle the number of points we achieved in the form. He scanned and sent it in few mins and I think he got approval soon.

Hence telling this, btw I thought you would be happy that ur case is in progress 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Please who got approval yesterday, can they please update the sheet?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> 2 Years if your Degree is assessed as "Bachelor"
> 5 years if it assessed as "Degree or Master (without mentioning Bachelor in ACS report) "
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> ...


Yes correct. probably I generalized it .. 2 years is for bachelor


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Got my invitation*

Hi everyone,
I also got my invitation from Skill select. 
My reference no was 393*. 
Ack date was 24 july.
Thanks everyone for being cooperative. We have seen very difficult days but finally it is all good.
I wish and pray for wveryone to get invitation as soon as possible
Thanks hugs love to all sweet members


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> hey Jayant, good news for you [05th aug applications will be getting ack no], why don't you call up and ask about your case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin



Just dropped mail to them including all the details and EOI details...mostly probably i will get positive response with in couple of days..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

happy75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I also got my invitation from Skill select.
> My reference no was 393*.
> Ack date was 24 july.
> ...


Congrates Happy75.. I got my ACK on 25th..so I might get my approval in next couple of days  ..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

happy75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I also got my invitation from Skill select.
> My reference no was 393*.
> Ack date was 24 july.
> ...


great congrats!!!!! i am next in line then....:high5:


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

TheEndGame said:


> great congrats!!!!! i am next in line then....:high5:


Whats your ACK number ?


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Just dropped mail to them including all the details and EOI details...mostly probably i will get positive response with in couple of days..


I sent many mails...it doesn't help..call them if you have to.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rams0b said:


> Whats your ACK number ?


got ack on 24 july
my ack no is 39**


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

happy75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I also got my invitation from Skill select.
> My reference no was 393*.
> Ack date was 24 july.
> ...


congrats


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> got ack on 24 july
> my ack no is 39**


wonder what's happens to mine? my ack is 38***


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Shall i expect mine in next 3 4 days? my ack num is 400*


----------



## dipen_trivedi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,
Can you please elaborate why or in which case the ACS deduct work experience ?
Thanks


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

dipen_trivedi said:


> Hello,
> Can you please elaborate why or in which case the ACS deduct work experience ?
> Thanks


How many years of exp u have got? and which tertiary degree u have ?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

happy75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I also got my invitation from Skill select.
> My reference no was 393*.
> Ack date was 24 july.
> ...



That's fast ! Congrats

Thanks, 
Achin


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rams0b said:


> Shall i expect mine in next 3 4 days? my ack num is 400*


Yes, i think so. Be ready with Visa Fee.....


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

TheEndGame said:


> Yes, i think so. Be ready with Visa Fee.....


Fee pocket ich lay k firan diaa waan


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

One doubt, how fast we should launch our visa application after getting NSW ss and EOI invitation?

Can we pay the amount as installments?


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

nir said:


> wonder what's happens to mine? my ack is 38*** [/QUOT
> 
> hopefully soon u get it.
> I am onshore thats y it might be fast.
> ...


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

happy75 said:


> nir said:
> 
> 
> > wonder what's happens to mine? my ack is 38*** [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## dipen_trivedi (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by dipen_trivedi View Post
Hello,
Can you please elaborate why or in which case the ACS deduct work experience ?
Thanks

How many years of exp u have got? and which tertiary degree u have ? 

I am having 10 years exp from year 2002 to till date as Computer Operator (job duties of System admin)
I have done B.Sc. (Information Science) (3 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India passed in year 2000
M.Sc. (Information Science) (2 years course) from Sardar Patel University, Gujarat 
India in passed year 2002


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

dipen_trivedi said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by dipen_trivedi View Post
> Hello,
> Can you please elaborate why or in which case the ACS deduct work experience ?
> ...


If your MSc is assessed as equivalent to Aus Bachelor then 2 years , if it is considered as only Master (without saying anything abt Bachelor in ACS resut) then 5 years will be deducted.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Shall i expect mine in next 3 4 days? my ack num is 400*


And I should expect it in couple of weeks. My ack no is 41**
As I said in my previous post, this could be a tactic to just earn more money thru increased visa fees after sept 2013.

DIAC was talking about highly skilled migrants (saying that 190 visa applicants are not as highly skilled as 189) however they were still processing 489 where applicant will gain 10 points from state. How mediocre was that?


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

Achin said:


> If your MSc is assessed as equivalent to Aus Bachelor then 2 years , if it is considered as only Master (without saying anything abt Bachelor in ACS resut) then 5 years will be deducted.
> 
> Thanks,
> Achin



Hi Achin,

I got my ACS result positive on 22nd April 2013. I have 6 years of experience in IT field. I done my Bachelor in Science and Masters in Computer Applications. I applied for my NSW SS on 25th July 2013 and got acknowledgment on 26th July 2013. Will my experience be deducted too. If so, how much they will deduct?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> And I should expect it in couple of weeks. My ack no is 41**
> As I said in my previous post, this could be a tactic to just earn more money thru increased visa fees after sept 2013.
> 
> DIAC was talking about highly skilled migrants (saying that 190 visa applicants are not as highly skilled as 189) however they were still processing 489 where applicant will gain 10 points from state. How mediocre was that?


I totally agree with you now.  do you think if we get invited in sept, visa grant will be in December or January?


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

nir said:


> wonder what's happens to mine? my ack is 38***


Same here...my application submitted on 11th july for 2613 category.. still I didnt get any update. Whats your occupation code? BTW, you are from Srilanka?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jagschops said:


> Hi Achin,
> 
> I got my ACS result positive on 22nd April 2013. I have 6 years of experience in IT field. I done my Bachelor in Science and Masters in Computer Applications. I applied for my NSW SS on 25th July 2013 and got acknowledgment on 26th July 2013. Will my experience be deducted too. If so, how much they will deduct?



2 yrs might be reduced ...

read this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-18.html


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Same here...my application submitted on 11th july for 2613 category.. still I didnt get any update. Whats your occupation code? BTW, you are from Srilanka?


My code is 1312 , yes mate I am from Colombo.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Same here...my application submitted on 11th July for 2613 category.. still I didnt get any update. Whats your occupation code? BTW, you are from Srilanka?


One applicant who filed application on 11 July received his nomination on Sept 2, 2013 . 

Please check spread sheet : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I totally agree with you now.  do you think if we get invited in sept, visa grant will be in December or January?


I'm already working in UK so not particularly worried about the grand of Visa.


----------



## Sujatha (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

My ack no:39*. Code:261312. Still i didnt recieve any approval from Nsw??

thanks,
suja


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> I'm already working in UK so not particularly worried about the grand of Visa.


I am working in dubai but really want to move from here.. I am just counting days.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> people having ACK no 4400 + also got their approval but no less than 4400 do not get it.
> why this discrimination is by NSW?


NSW is behaving like Indian Govt offices :/


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Achin

Can you tell me on what basis they will deduct my exp.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> people having ACK no 4400 + also got their approval but no less than 4400 do not get it.
> why this discrimination is by NSW?


People who's ack no is 44** might not be from ICT suspended list since it was closed from 5th Aug. and rest of occupations were getting invites.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I am working in dubai but really want to move from here.. I am just counting days.


As far as I know from friends who have got SS the process is really quick. Once case officer is allocated you will get it within 3-4 days. It takes 3-4 weeks to get case officer allocated.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> As far as I know from friends who have got SS the process is really quick. Once case officer is allocated you will get it within 3-4 days. It takes 3-4 weeks to get case officer allocated.


Another question Bokya, I have been working in Dubai since last 4 years and all my bank accounts in pakistan are closed now.

I heard that case officer normally ask for proof of last 2 3 jobs,, is that true? I have proof of my last 3 jobs in dubai


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Before 15 May, ACS was not deducting 2 years. --> Old Format
> After 15 May, ACS is deducting 2 years of experience --> New Format.



Does it mean if you have old ACS then SS wont consider your full experience and deduct 2 years and consider 6 years if you have 8 years post bachelor experience?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jagschops said:


> Hi Achin
> 
> Can you tell me on what basis they will deduct my exp.


There is a thread as ACS http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-new-rules-assessment-work-experience.html

you will find all answers there.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Before 15 May, ACS was not deducting 2 years. --> Old Format
> After 15 May, ACS is deducting 2 years of experience --> New Format.


So all the applicants who applied for ACS after May 15th 2013, will deduct 2 yrs experience from their total experience? And people who applied before May 15th 2013, wont have any issues? Am I correct?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Rushi said:


> So all the applicants who applied for ACS after May 15th 2013, will deduct 2 yrs experience from their total experience? And people who applied before May 15th 2013, wont have any issues? Am I correct?


Just the opposite

Before 15th April (2 years deducted by DIAC) 
after 15th April (Acs already deducting) 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Achin said:


> Just the opposite
> 
> Before 15th April (2 years deducted by DIAC)
> after 15th April (Acs already deducting)
> ...


How sure are you that Before 15th April ACS results, DIAC is deducting experience? have you heard of any such case?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams0b said:


> How sure are you that Before 15th April ACS results, DIAC is deducting experience? have you heard of any such case?


guys, mine was 22nd april not reduced any yrs


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> guys, mine was 22nd april not reduced any yrs


Its 15th May onward..


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Its 15th May onward..


Will DIAC will deduct the exp in later stage


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

0z_dream said:


> guys, mine was 22nd april not reduced any yrs


How many years of experience u have and what is your qualification?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

rams0b said:


> How sure are you that Before 15th April ACS results, DIAC is deducting experience? have you heard of any such case?


Guys read this post 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-19.html

and this too 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-new-rules-assessment-work-experience.html


you will get all idea. Ours is also same case, ACS b4 15th May and no deduction but not sure how it will be handled now. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

rams0b said:


> How many years of experience u have and what is your qualification?


I am having 6 years experience and done Masters in Computer Applications


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jagschops said:


> I am having 6 years experience and done Masters in Computer Applications


you experience will be counted as 4 yrs after deducting 2 yrs by ACS


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Its 15th May onward..


You mean people who submitted their skill assessment after 15th may will get affected?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams0b said:


> How many years of experience u have and what is your qualification?


5 yrs of exp, 261312


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Achin said:


> Guys read this post
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...on-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-19.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Achin for links..

I also used to refer this forum for all ACS related issues.

I believe all ACS related questions can be asked there. as at this forum (NSW SS) there are ppl with many field, and they might be getting bored 

And also asking at ACS forum will help everyone there and you can get more accurate answer.

Its just my personal opinion.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Guyz...
> 
> Just Now i got approval..
> 
> ...


mike congratulations to you . I am so happy for your success and wish u best of luck for further process.
till now I have not get approved as u know that our ack no is almost same its [email protected] and same date of ack received. but u r onshore n I am offshore. so I hope by tomorrow I will get good news to share with you.
once again congratulations. keep on touch:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Thanks Achin for links..
> 
> I also used to refer this forum for all ACS related issues.
> 
> ...


Agreed Mike!


At least relevant to few ppl  . That's the reason I was posting forum links for ppl to get info from those links. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike congratulations to you . I am so happy for your success and wish u best of luck for further process.
> till now I have not get approved as u know that our ack no is almost same its [email protected] and same date of ack received. but u r onshore n I am offshore. so I hope by tomorrow I will get good news to share with you.
> once again congratulations. keep on touch:fingerscrossed:


Many thanks. I believe everyone at this forum is very help and willing to share different ideas. 

I am also offshore. yup our ack no is very near. I saw one guy with 38**, got approval today. so your approval should be on the way..

Best of luck , see you tomorrow with approval ..
keep in touch. .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Many thanks. I believe everyone at this forum is very help and willing to share different ideas.
> 
> I am also offshore. yup our ack no is very near. I saw one guy with 38**, got approval today. so your approval should be on the way..
> 
> ...


mike really I am having restless moment right now because you get approval and a friend with 38 series got approval I am between you and that 38 series and does not get any information. please can you suggest me what I should in this hard time?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike really I am having restless moment right now because you get approval and a friend with 38 series got approval I am between you and that 38 series and does not get any information. please can you suggest me what I should in this hard time?:fingerscrossed:


Chill out and relax. Go to some pub grab a drink !!!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike really I am having restless moment right now because you get approval and a friend with 38 series got approval I am between you and that 38 series and does not get any information. please can you suggest me what I should in this hard time?:fingerscrossed:


you can't do anything, except wait. it's very normal, processing may vary from officer to officer. 

I believe its even not beginning of whole process and u r tensed, keep it safe for some other time. just chill n relax.


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

umashanker said:


> mike really I am having restless moment right now because you get approval and a friend with 38 series got approval I am between you and that 38 series and does not get any information. please can you suggest me what I should in this hard time?:fingerscrossed:


Dont worry everyone will get it soon. think about canadian pr. they take no of years n in many cases they refunded money at the end. everybody got shaky because of sudden closure. relax and think about other things like suburb in nsw where u will b going to settle. seems Sydney is bit expensive in terms of accomodation than Melbourne


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you can't do anything, except wait. it's very normal, processing may vary from officer to officer.
> 
> I believe its even not beginning of whole process and u r tensed, keep it safe for some other time. just chill n relax.


mik as I had told you already I had old ACS assessment of 5 years , I am stressed because of that. mike really its hard when people are together in same boat and one left behind from the boat. I think you can understand. unnat uppahaya, you (mike) we all are in same boat u both went ahead I am left behind so got stressed. may be time will heal everything.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mik as I had told you already I had old ACS assessment of 5 years , I am stressed because of that. mike really its hard when people are together in same boat and one left behind from the boat. I think you can understand. unnat uppahaya, you (mike) we all are in same boat u both went ahead I am left behind so got stressed. may be time will heal everything.


That's really true....
I also in the same boat.......  
Received ACS in Feb 2013


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mik as I had told you already I had old ACS assessment of 5 years , I am stressed because of that. mike really its hard when people are together in same boat and one left behind from the boat. I think you can understand. unnat uppahaya, you (mike) we all are in same boat u both went ahead I am left behind so got stressed. may be time will heal everything.


just wait for 1 ,2 days. let see how it goes. . don't worry. worrying wont solve the problem. .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> just wait for 1 ,2 days. let see how it goes. . don't worry. worrying wont solve the problem. .


mike I am so stressed that I am in front of laptop and looking watch its 10 pm in Australia, to be tomorrow its is 12 hours left 
really its very hard time as I was expecting we both will get invited same time


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike I am so stressed that I am in front of laptop and looking watch its 10 pm in Australia, to be tomorrow its is 12 hours left
> really its very hard time as I was expecting we both will get invited same time


Friends dont worry... you people will get invitation..myself i dont have any ref number also...hoping for the best...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

I have written a mail to NSW regarding my ref no. could you please let me know your experience on getting reply from NSW.otherwise we have to call them..please suggest


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike I am so stressed that I am in front of laptop and looking watch its 10 pm in Australia, to be tomorrow its is 12 hours left
> really its very hard time as I was expecting we both will get invited same time


Just take the screen capture of your comment. read after one week, you will be smiling. Reading after 1 year, you will be laughing and reading it after 5 years, you will laughing like hell.. Just do it... and relax.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Just take the screen capture of your comment. read after one week, you will be smiling. Reading after 1 year, you will be laughing and reading it after 5 years, you will laughing like hell.. Just do it... and relax.


hahaha mike u people are good , but I am having tuff time that is waiting so getting stressed , I didn't went duty today .....:flame:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike can u send me your valid e-mail?
my email is [email protected] if I got approved we can share ideas, and if every thing get good we will have a coffee in Sydney harbor hahaha


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a basic question folks. 

We all invested time and money in IELTS and NSW SS after getting the approval from ACS with 5+ yrs. Now DIAC reducing the exp by 2 years does not seem logical to me. Its not fair to do also. 

Is it that we apply VISA by paying ~ 5000 AUD and then DIAC comes back saying no points ??? Is it legally right or ethical to change rules ?

I see contradicting statements from fellow members here. For some members, it is reduced and for some its not reduced. 

I guess we all are missing a crucial point here and none of us are aware of it ?  Is there something mentioned in ACS ?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

is there anyone with OLD ACS result whose application is with case office now?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> That's really true....
> I also in the same boat.......
> Received ACS in Feb 2013


Same here. Applied NSW SS in Feb still waiting for Nomination. :embarassed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> is there anyone with OLD ACS result whose application is with case office now?


I am with OLD ACS Feb. 2013 but still waiting for Nomination :flame:


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

rams0b said:


> is there anyone with OLD ACS result whose application is with case office now?


Yes, mine is with still case officer only. 
Ack number 380*.
And old ACS (March 2013).

@Mike, when you got ACS confirmation?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

rams2012 said:


> Yes, mine is with still case officer only.
> Ack number 380*.
> And old ACS (March 2013).
> 
> @Mike, when you got ACS confirmation?


How many yeara of experience u have got apprved?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Rams2012 i was talking about diac case office i see in ur signature ur application is with nsw


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

rams0b said:


> How many yeara of experience u have got apprved?


I have got 5 years of approval. But according to new rule if they have reduced 2 years, then i will get 10 points less.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Yes, mine is with still case officer only.
> Ack number 380*.
> And old ACS (March 2013).
> 
> @Mike, when you got ACS confirmation?


mine is 2nd July


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

After getting NSW SS with 5 yrs ACS assessed experience, when will the deduction of 2 yrs happen? 
Is it after paying the VISA fee to DIAC ?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

For Aus migration everything is dependent on DIAC. They have set the rules and they can change it as and when they want. That's what entire experience is. We are in need to get PR, they are not inviting us, so we have to follow whatever rules they make/ change/ plan to change...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya, a system cannot be changed randomly and it should have some basic ethical standards. Agreed DIAC is the decision maker, but it cannot change randomly.

From what I heard from my Aussie friends, they give lot of value to rules and regulations. Its visible from the way NSW is processing applications before Aug 5th. All new applications will follow the new rules while old applications are getting processed with old rules.

I think we are missing one very imp thing, which we are not aware of. Under what circumstances, experience is getting reduced.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Bokya, a system cannot be changed randomly and it should have some basic ethical standards. Agreed DIAC is the decision maker, but it cannot change randomly.
> 
> From what I heard from my Aussie friends, they give lot of value to rules and regulations. Its visible from the way NSW is processing applications before Aug 5th. All new applications will follow the new rules while old applications are getting processed with old rules.
> 
> I think we are missing one very imp thing, which we are not aware of. Under what circumstances, experience is getting reduced.


Then what will you call for the change from ACS to deduct 2 years suddenly on 15th April without any notification. Please explain this.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya, a system cannot be changed randomly and it should have some basic ethical standards. Agreed DIAC is the decision maker, but it cannot change randomly.

From what I heard from my Aussie friends, they give lot of value to rules and regulations. Its visible from the way NSW is processing applications before Aug 5th. All new applications will follow the new rules while old applications are getting processed with old rules.

I think we are missing one very imp thing, which we are not aware of. Under what circumstances, experience is getting reduced.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

From what I understand, this deduction is mentioned in the ACS assessment sheet itself for all new applications, so no surprise there for new applicants.

But thats not the case for us ( i mean ACS applicants before Apr 15th ), nothing is mentioned in the sheet. And if something is mentioned in the ACS assessment sheet even for old applicants, its bound to be reduced.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> From what I understand, this deduction is mentioned in the ACS assessment sheet itself for all new applications, so no surprise there for new applicants.
> 
> But thats not the case for us ( i mean ACS applicants before Apr 15th ), nothing is mentioned in the sheet. And if something is mentioned in the ACS assessment sheet even for old applicants, its bound to be reduced.


Deduction started from 15th April and was published on the same date. This is not the way to do it. No where its done like this in the world where immigration process is in place. I am living in UK as immigrant and they at least give 1-2 months notice for any rules to be changes and never implement any change retrospectively.
Get your facts correct here.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

What facts should be corrected ?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Deduction started from 15th April and was published on the same date. This is not the way to do it. No where its done like this in the world where immigration process is in place. I am living in UK as immigrant and they at least give 1-2 months notice for any rules to be changes and never implement any change retrospectively.
> Get your facts correct here.


I am also saying the same...Unless mentioned they wont deduct any experience for old applicants. I am not arguing on whether they should give notice before 1 month or 1 year.


----------



## alpha4728 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum.

First of all Congratulations to those who received invitation.

I have aslo applied for SS. I received ack on 23july. My file number is 13/39**.

Just want to ask one question. What is the score points of persons who are getting invitation?


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I am also saying the same...Unless mentioned they wont deduct any experience for old applicants. I am not arguing on whether they should give notice before 1 month or 1 year.


what I am saying is that without giving even 1 day of notice to new applicants ACS changed their rules. This is the fact.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Then what will you call for the change from ACS to deduct 2 years suddenly on 15th April without any notification. Please explain this.


What will happen if someone have only 3 year of exp ? On that bases he earn 55Point+5 SS =60

Will DIAC disqualified the applicant ? Will they refund the applicant his visa fee ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

alpha4728 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


Please visit : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Interesting Update:*:violin:

File No. 13/39**

2613 Onshore	:hungry: (55 Points)

IELTS 7.5	

Applied 24-Jul-2013 

Approved	4-Sep-2013


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> What will happen if someone have only 3 year of exp ? On that bases he earn 55Point+5 SS =60
> 
> Will DIAC disqualified the applicant ? Will they refund the applicant his visa fee ?


I have seen many such issues with Aus Immigration. They don't make things clear so:
1. Candidates have to go for it and pay for ACS and Visa and later they come to know what can happen to them.
2. Candidate has to go to agent and in many cases agents are also un-aware of the latest issues/ situations.

In turn you pay for anything and everything.

I have been thru UK immigration process and its crystal clear and simple as it can get. You will either get the visa or not. All rules are published on the website without ambiguity and are updated regularly in advance of their implementation dates


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

About2013 said:


> Same here. Applied NSW SS in Feb still waiting for Nomination. :embarassed:


Your NSW SS approval has been delayed to a very greater extent. Any reasons? Have you done follow up with NSW on the same.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi everyone why we offshore 261313 with ack [email protected]@are not getting approved as I can see onshore [email protected]@ getting approved? only one mike get approved today from offshore?


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

*Query Regarding NSW sponsorship.*

Dear All,
I have got my VETASSESS cleared and my EOI is also submitted.MY VETASSESS says that 
(Based on the evidence provided,more than three year/s of employement is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.The Employment described above meets the minimum requirement for this occupation.)
Skill Assessment Outcome Positive.

how much points do i get for this experience and can i get the NSW sponsorship and complete my 60 points.
Regards
Shivani Chawla


----------



## jiser911 (Apr 5, 2012)

mike alic said:


> Just now I spoke to NSW, they said that they have start processing the applications which are in hand on first come first serve basis and they have started the nominations. Its not like 189, so as and when they approve, applicants will be notified.
> 
> for all new applications, they mentioned "very soon" website will be updated.
> 
> ...


Does anyone feel like giving them a call today what "very soon" means. Tomorrow? Next week? Next month? I keep checking the website every 6 hours, makes me crazy.


----------



## matt83 (Sep 11, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Interesting Update::violin:
> 
> File No. 13/39**
> 
> ...


It seems that 13/40*** onshore will be processed up to tomorrow(6th)
What do u guys reckon?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got reply from NSW regarding the ref number for the applications received on AUG 05 2013.


"We have not provided reference numbers for applications received on or after August 5 as we had suspended the occupations at that time. Please be patient, if we are able to assess your application in the future, we will be in touch with you."

hoping for the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

*Got invite*

Hi all I got invite from Diac this morning ref 3961
55 points
2613 analyst programmer


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Hi all I got invite from Diac this morning ref 3961
> 55 points
> 2613 analyst programmer


Hi Mate,

On shore or off shore?


----------



## premchandjaladi (Aug 5, 2013)

nir said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> On shore or off shore?


Onshore get ready folks


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Hi all I got invite from Diac this morning ref 3961
> 55 points
> 2613 analyst programmer


Congrats!


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

premchandjaladi said:


> Onshore get ready folks


Any offshore guy who got the approvel?


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like I will not get approval.
People with ack 39** are got.
Mine is 380*. Still no news.
I think it is because of old ACS.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Looks like I will not get approval.
> People with ack 39** are got.
> Mine is 380*. Still no news.
> I think it is because of old ACS.


I don't think so. You will get your approval soon. It will depend on your Co's speed. They will not deduct any of your experience as long as you have enough documents to prove your experience. If they do so, it is really unfair. This has happened to few people only for the moment. May be they are having some issues with their documents. 
Let’s hope for the best


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

But they will not inform also immediately that there are some missing documents or some issues with proof.
Just that we have to keep guessing and meanwhile if DIAC changes some rule again we are in soup.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I don't think so. You will get your approval soon. It will depend on your Co's speed. They will not deduct any of your experience as long as you have enough documents to prove your experience. If they do so, it is really unfair. This has happened to few people only for the moment. May be they are having some issues with their documents.
> Let’s hope for the best


Exactly Rushi..This is what I feel..Unless there is something wrong in the documentation or unless it is mentioned in the ACS, they cannot reduce 2 yrs of experience....

Anyways lets see how it goes for fellow applicants and things will be more clear in couple of weeks.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Exactly Rushi..This is what I feel..Unless there is something wrong in the documentation or unless it is mentioned in the ACS, they cannot reduce 2 yrs of experience....
> 
> Anyways lets see how it goes for fellow applicants and things will be more clear in couple of weeks.


Yes... According to some comments, all applicants who submit their ACS before April/May 2013 (Not sure about the exact date) will get 2 yrs experience deduction from DIAC and people who submitted after the particular date will get 2 yrs experience deduction from ACS. So no one will get valid marks for their experience. This is unbelievable. Experience is the most important thing for a skilled employee and they will not deduct it unless they have a valid reason. If you have service letter and all with relevant points they expect, they will not have a valid point to deduct it.
I don't think DIAC or ACS will behave like this without any valid reason. And I have seen number of approvals for people who had 55 points with 8+ experience in the Google doc. That 55 point is the marks they had without SS. So they must have calculated their experience for 8 yrs. If they have deducted 2 yrs from them they should not have enough marks to get approvals. 

This is what I think. Let see what will happen


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I have received invitation from NSW!!!!!..............Feeling very Happy today 


Below are my timelines:-
Code= 222311
VETASSESS + = May
IELTS = July
NSW Ack = 447* 8th August
NSW Invite = 5th Sept


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

He has mentioned Pune as his location and his occupation code looks out of those 6 occupations which were on hold for some days so he got invite in normal sequence


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Your NSW SS approval has been delayed to a very greater extent. Any reasons? Have you done follow up with NSW on the same.


After 5 months filing NSW SS, in end of July i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D. any more as they had changed their name.

And I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT" :/

Later on i submitted new one which reached their office before Aug 5, 2013.

But since than i don't have any update.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> After 5 months filing NSW SS, in end of July i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D. any more as they had changed their name.
> 
> And I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT" :/
> 
> ...


you can call and check the status. its way too slow


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mike alic said:


> you can call and check the status. its way too slow


I know. I think their is no accountability at least in NSW.

They are telling me that i will get mine file no. in coming days as they send file no. via post. :/ 

I will wait till last week of September if i still don't receive Invitation i will apply to SA and withdraw my NSW application.


----------



## teletubbies (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, you can use that IELTS score, but you wouldn't get any points for it, I think


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I know. I think their is no accountability at least in NSW.
> 
> They are telling me that i will get mine file no. in coming days as they send file no. via post. :/
> 
> I will wait till last week of September if i still don't receive Invitation i will apply to SA and withdraw my NSW application.


by post? I think invites are sent through mail


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bliss said:


> by post? I think invites are sent through mail


No the File no. not invitation.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Got my approval an hour back...
Ack date 24th july
Ack no. 39**


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


What is your experience and total score without SS? and what the occupation category?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


onshore? offshore? job code?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


WOW.. Congratulations...I am next in queue...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


Congrats!


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

*waiting and waiting..*



TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


No news for me yet. Got Ack on 18th July - Ref - 36**. Applied for 262113.. Dollar prices in India are already hitting hard.. :brick::mad2::rant:


----------



## abby0910 (Jul 25, 2013)

pharma_prem said:


> congrats dear
> r u offshore or onshore?


Offshore


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

About2013 said:


> No the File no. not invitation.


easy to cancel, but think u might me infront of the queue, just give them time to update their list, it might this month, it is just my opinion .


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> easy to cancel, but think u might me infront of the queue, just give them time to update their list, it might this month, it is just my opinion .


Actually i have lost confidence in their service :/ Even :canada: are better then them :/


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> in canada, it has reached to limit 300. but i think quebec u can. if u r applying to another country then y u need to cancel this nsw ss.


No i mean to say their processing and rules are better when it comes to immigration they don't change rules on weekly basis as i have been in Canada on student visa.


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

I can see that the approval is happening at Ack No: 39** .... Mine is 13/43** . When will my turn come???? 

Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> I can see that the approval is happening at Ack No: 39** .... Mine is 13/43** . When will my turn come????
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin C A


Only GOD knows


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Just got reply from NSW regarding the ref number for the applications received on AUG 05 2013.
> 
> 
> "We have not provided reference numbers for applications received on or after August 5 as we had suspended the occupations at that time. Please be patient, if we are able to assess your application in the future, we will be in touch with you."
> ...


Yes, I think once they clear all the applications which they have acknowledged with the numbers they will start processing rest of the applications which reached to NSW before or on 5th Aug.
I think by next week they should be done will all applications which got ack before 5th Aug and then they will start processing all other applications.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

TheEndGame said:


> Got my approval an hour back...
> Ack date 24th july
> Ack no. 39**


Please update your status here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*File NO. 13/3961	*

IELTS 6.5	

2613 Onshore	55

Applied 23-Jul-2013	

Approved	5-Sep-2013

Source : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

still there is no news for me as my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ .....people with 39 series is getting approval ? what is the thing happening here? I think they had finished 261313 quota......


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

umashanker said:


> still there is no news for me as my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ .....people with 39 series is getting approval ? what is the thing happening here? I think they had finished 261313 quota......


Quota has not finished, contact NSW and get the reasons for your delay.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

umashanker said:


> still there is no news for me as my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ .....people with 39 series is getting approval ? what is the thing happening here? I think they had finished 261313 quota......


What rubbish are you talking about. Are you saying that since you didn't get approval the quota is finished? Many offshore guys are getting invites. Now 40** series will also start from tomorrow...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Bokya said:


> What rubbish are you talking about. Are you saying that since you didn't get approval the quota is finished? Many offshore guys are getting invites. Now 40** series will also start from tomorrow...


should I talk to nsw now or wait for 1 week. then why I am not getting as my series is 37..? where should I send a mail?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> should I talk to nsw now or wait for 1 week. then why I am not getting as my series is 37..? where should I send a mail?


You should contact them directly via phone.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 19 August 2013 Round Results
*

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-8-19/


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> You should contact them directly via phone.


I am offshore ,calling from Nepal had to adjust time and money my friends


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me that once I receive the INVITE and then change my company do I need to inform DIAC and update EOI even if its not making any difference to my points tally?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 19 August 2013 Round Results
> *
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 19 August 2013 Results


It does not contains information for 190 :tsk:


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

About2013 said:


> *File NO. 13/3961	*
> 
> IELTS 6.5
> 
> ...


what was your total number of experience when you got ACS results?


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

does any one know how long will be invite valid once we receive it>


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Bokya said:


> Can anyone tell me that once I receive the INVITE and then change my company do I need to inform DIAC and update EOI even if its not making any difference to my points tally?


Hey Bokya, 

No it is not required. But then EOI must be updated with END date of last employment. What I meant is if you are in the same company you can fill the From date and leave "to date" blank for DIAC to consider that period as valid experience. If you have left the last company mentioned in ACS better to update the from and to date of employment.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

prathapkb said:


> does any one know how long will be invite valid once we receive it>



2 months from date of invite.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

waiting for my turn...ack no 41*...hope will get response tomorrow or by Monday...fingers crossed


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

My ack number is also 13/41** I too hope that I will get invite next week which is reasonable for me...


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Bokya said:


> My ack number is also 13/41** I too hope that I will get invite next week which is reasonable for me...


My one is 38** , but Still waiting..


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Patience is the key here...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

nir said:


> My one is 38** , but Still waiting..


261313 my is [email protected]@ still waiting//////////////////////////////////////////////////:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

umashanker said:


> 261313 my is [email protected]@ still waiting//////////////////////////////////////////////////:fingerscrossed:


lets wait and see mate


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

I received an email from NSW today and they have asked me to provide my latest salary slip. Just wanted to know that
- Is it something to worry about?
- Will I be required to send the salary slip through post or providing the scanned copy through email would be enough?
- How long will it take to get SS once the requested document is provided?

Ref # is 13/38** and Ack date is July 23


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> I received an email from NSW today and they have asked me to provide my latest salary slip. Just wanted to know that
> - Is it something to worry about?
> - Will I be required to send the salary slip through post or providing the scanned copy through email would be enough?
> - How long will it take to get SS once the requested document is provided?
> ...


Strange request i must say.

May be they are trying to cross check your Income Tax return or you are currently working are not.

You should send them via email and ask in same mail if they require the hard copy of the same.

How long - now days only GOD knows :/

Please share the exact text of you email here.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Steyn said:


> I received an email from NSW today and they have asked me to provide my latest salary slip. Just wanted to know that
> - Is it something to worry about?
> - Will I be required to send the salary slip through post or providing the scanned copy through email would be enough?
> - How long will it take to get SS once the requested document is provided?
> ...


Steyn, have you provided tax and salary slips earlier?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Strange request i must say.
> 
> May be they are trying to cross check your Income Tax return or you are currently working are not.
> 
> ...


Here you go

----------------------------------------------

You will need to provide the following document(s) as evidence you meet the basic requirements:

· Most recent payslip for Company_Name

If you would like to provide further documents for consideration, please reply to this email within 21 days. If we do not receive further information within this time frame, we will make a decision based on the existing documents you have provided.

Please note, the provision of additional information does not guarantee success of an application but will assist us in processing your application.

Kind regards,


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Steyn, have you provided tax and salary slips earlier?


Yes, I have. In fact, I provided two documents

- General salary slip on company letter head
- Monthly salary details, along with tax deduction, on plain paper with company stamp and accounts officer's signature

However, General salary slip was issues on March 3. Whereas, monthly salary details were provided till May


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Steyn said:


> Here you go
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Are you talking about NSW case officer or DIAC case officer? and did you provide any salary slips and tax info earlier?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Are you talking about NSW case officer or DIAC case officer? and did you provide any salary slips and tax info earlier?


NSW case officer. 

Besides, Please see my earlier post regarding salary slip and tax info


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

This is really strange request from state... Ithink u r ok.. just provide whatever they are asking you for and i believe you should send them a copy by email and post it also .. mention in ur email that u have sent the hard copy by post


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Rushi said:


> What is your experience and total score without SS? and what the occupation category?


Please check shared excel, it has all my details


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

rams0b said:


> WOW.. Congratulations...I am next in queue...


Thanks rams0b, i hope you get approval soon. Cheers:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

bliss said:


> Congrats!


Thanks bliss:tea:


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

0z_dream said:


> congratz, pls can u provide us information such , as ur points, acs (either underold or new rule), anzcode, It will great help for us to analyse the current strategy of them


Thanks Oz_dream , my all details are available in shared excel...:tea:


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

prathapkb said:


> does any one know how long will be invite valid once we receive it>


2 months eace:


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys I just received my approval.

SS confirmation email 19 July 2013
ack num 13/37**
developer programmer

As mentioned before, I was asked to send some ACS supporting docs.

Hope you all get your invitation very soon.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

comerun said:


> Guys I just received my approval.
> 
> SS confirmation email 19 July 2013
> ack num 13/37**
> ...


How long it took to get the approval after documents were provided. Also, did you post them or were they sent through e-mail


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Steyn said:


> How long it took to get the approval after documents were provided. Also, did you post them or were they sent through e-mail


Hey Steyn, 

Took 3 days mate. I sent the doc via email. I strongly suggest you call and talk to the person who emailed you after 3 days (since their request). Hopefully by then you will be approved


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

comerun said:


> Hey Steyn,
> 
> Took 3 days mate. I sent the doc via email. I strongly suggest you call and talk to the person who emailed you after 3 days (since their request). Hopefully by then you will be approved


Thanks a ton, mate. 

I hope I get mine soon. Was asked to provide last salary slip


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

comerun said:


> Guys I just received my approval.
> 
> SS confirmation email 19 July 2013
> ack num 13/37**
> ...


comerun , congratulations....I am also [email protected]@ but still waiting so depressed


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have also waiting for mine. 38**.
I mailed NSW also. But no reply.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

umashanker said:


> comerun , congratulations....I am also [email protected]@ but still waiting so depressed


Dont worry man, hopefully you will receive yours soon mate.


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Congrats, ur timeline please


Thanks Oz_dream,
Applied 4th July , confirmation 19 July, received on 6 Sep 2013


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

comerun said:


> Thanks Oz_dream,
> Applied 4th July , confirmation 19 July, received on 6 Sep 2013


What was your total points including SS?
also when did you get ACS confirmation?


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

@OZ_dream,

What was your total points including SS?
also when did you get ACS confirmation?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> @OZ_dream,
> 
> What was your total points including SS?
> also when did you get ACS confirmation?


Points including ss- 60
Acs- old format got result on April,2013


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

comerun said:


> Thanks Oz_dream,
> Applied 4th July , confirmation 19 July, received on 6 Sep 2013


comerun can you share your 3 digit ack and azcode . what is the time received approval? how you receive it by mail or by EOI?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Points including ss- 60
> Acs- old format got result on April,2013


Then mine is same as yours.
Job code :261313.
60 points
April 2013 ACS confirmed.
The why I am still not getting. NSW is not even replying to my mails.

Does anyone know if they at least tell reject or not?
So that i can at least look for south australia


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Then mine is same as yours.
> Job code :261313.
> 60 points
> April 2013 ACS confirmed.
> ...


Rams ,here I have same problems , I have also old ACS (MARCH) and azcode is 261313 and ack no is 13/[email protected]@ received on 19 July but still I am not getting any response? have you find any one with old ACS getting approval? please share it so that I can be relax....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> I can see that the approval is happening at Ack No: 39** .... Mine is 13/43** . When will my turn come????
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin C A


Hi Sajin,

When did you get your Ack no? Mine documents were received on 1st Aug but no ack no yet.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

umashanker said:


> Rams ,here I have same problems , I have also old ACS (MARCH) and azcode is 261313 and ack no is 13/[email protected]@ received on 19 July but still I am not getting any response? have you find any one with old ACS getting approval? please share it so that I can be relax....:fingerscrossed:



OZ_DREAM IS ALSO APRIL 2013. But he got, there are quite few who got approval this week are having old ACS.

Some other issues might have come up in the applicant, due to which they have not sent approval.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

For those, who has not got Acknowledge Number:

I dropped an email to NSW with following questions

1. Has NSW also started approving nomination? 

2. My documents were received on 1st Aug, 2013 but I have not received the acknowledge number. Could you please inform when i will receive it?

*Their reply*

We are not opening applications for these occupations and we are not sure yet if we will be able to process any applications received after 5th August. Please be patient, we will be in touch if we are able to move forward with your application and then you will be allocated a reference number.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> I didn't get, I'm also waiting like u guys, no ack no


Oz dream did not mention he got approved that was camroon who got invited but doesnot whether he had old or new ACS. 
@rams where r u ? if u r in Australia and please get informed what is the reasons that delaying our process?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> For those, who has not got Acknowledge Number:
> 
> I dropped an email to NSW with following questions
> 
> ...


Gyan,

Even i got the similar reply from NSW. My docs received on AUG 05 2013 without reference number...need to wait for couple of weeks...already july 21 is processing...Please let me know if you get any reference numbers...


Reply from NSW

We have not provided reference numbers for applications received on or after August 5 as we had suspended the occupations at that time. Please be patient, if we are able to assess your application in the future, we will be in touch with you.

Regards


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh GOD , I'm getting more upset now, if they won't open then I don't have any choice for developer programmer, guys, if I apply for new ACS with diff code, 261313, actually that was I wanted but my sweet agent did mistake and applied for 261312, I thought that's fine as I found openings in nsw list. Now my doubt if I apply for new ACS for new code, will it automatically cancel my first ACS which is valid till 2015 due to same applicant


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

gyan said:


> For those, who has not got Acknowledge Number:
> 
> I dropped an email to NSW with following questions
> 
> ...


They probably finish pipeline applicants before reopen SS for people after 5 August


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

umashanker said:


> Oz dream did not mention he got approved that was camroon who got invited but doesnot whether he had old or new ACS.
> @rams where r u ? if u r in Australia and please get informed what is the reasons that delaying our process?:fingerscrossed:


Ya i misread that part.
Camerun got the approval. No I am from India


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

superztc said:


> They probably finish pipeline applicants before reopen SS for people after 5 August


Light to my dream


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Guys, can u help me to the above doubt, so that I can take a step abt it pls


Yes you can reapply fir ACS with new code. Though you will be loosing time and money and they might reduce the experience. However your old ACS will be as it is.

I think by 15th Sep NSW will clear all pending application and will open for new , as ACT has already opened for new. Having said that there could be a possibility that they come up with some new rule, I am not sure but you never know.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

anybody got southn inland 489 invitation??


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Light to my dream


people like me waiting since 2 months , I had ack no [email protected]@ how can u say that they had completed pipeline? I am still waiting....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Ya i misread that part.
> Camerun got the approval. No I am from India


Rams I write mail to NSW they reply like this

Dear >>>>

The processing time is 12 weeks, we do not provide status updates within this time period. 

kind regards 

Migration Team 

we have to wait till 12 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Achin said:


> Yes you can reapply fir ACS with new code. Though you will be loosing time and money and they might reduce the experience. However your old ACS will be as it is.
> 
> I think by 15th Sep NSW will clear all pending application and will open for new , as ACT has already opened for new. Having said that there could be a possibility that they come up with some new rule, I am not sure but you never know.
> 
> ...


Now another tension is deduction in yrs for old ACS, I have seen 2 applicants of such case but a lot of applicants without any issue with old ACS. Even though I said in another thread to not to worry as we don't know what gone wrong with that 2 applicants, but still in me there is tension, waiting to see u all got invited and granted


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Rams I write mail to NSW they reply like this
> 
> Dear >>>>
> 
> ...


Hope they can invite me within 12 weeks. My 574 visa will expire at the end of November:bored::bored:


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

My First ACS received on Feb 2012 which I got it for my Australian Degree. Later on, for different purpose I applied again to get my work experience approved by ACS and I received it 2 month ago. 

My points were 55+5 (SS)


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> So u applied with new format of ACS,right


First with my old one and then with the new one. Just note that they did not ask for my new one because of the previous one being old. The asked because they needed a proof that my work experience is also under Developer Programmer. So, if your ACS is as old as my first one, then there should not be any issue for you. Again I suggest you give them a call.

They let you know if they need more document.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

comerun said:


> First with my old one and then with the new one. Just note that they did not ask for my new one because of the previous one being old. The asked because they needed a proof that my work experience is also under Developer Programmer. So, if your ACS is as old as my first one, then there should not be any issue for you. Again I suggest you give them a call.
> 
> They let you know if they need more document.


So no deduction in yrs for old ACS format, great


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

Hi,

Did any body from Software engineer code (2613**) and acknowledge number 36** got EOI invitation after 3rd Sept ?? Please update.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Gyan,
> 
> Even i got the similar reply from NSW. My docs received on AUG 05 2013 without reference number...need to wait for couple of weeks...already july 21 is processing...Please let me know if you get any reference numbers...
> 
> ...


But there are people who got Ack no and their application was received later than mine. After getting the response, i called them and I was informed that they are processing the application which they had on hand when the notice came and things would get more transparent in two weeks of time.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

umashanker said:


> people like me waiting since 2 months , I had ack no [email protected]@ how can u say that they had completed pipeline? I am still waiting....:fingerscrossed:


same here, waiting for almost 2 months now


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

Gyan, I have only one explanation for this. For the occupation codes which were put on hold, they have not yet given ack no. For the rest ack was send. My application was send on 12th Aug. I received ack no on 16th


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did any body from Software engineer code (2613**) and acknowledge number 36** got EOI invitation after 3rd Sept ?? Please update.


Unnat _upadhya
u were not visible after approved .....I am still waiting for my approval.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay (May 18, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Unnat _upadhya
> u were not visible after approved .....I am still waiting for my approval.....:fingerscrossed:


Dea Umashankar,

Oh sorry, I was busy with collecting documents ..etc..etc..
I hope you and every body will get approval soon. Because I have already pass through the pain of waiting. Hoping to see you in NSW soon.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Relay disappointed..... When I will receive my invitation? Only god knows....


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Guys is there any approval today?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> 261313 my is [email protected]@ still waiting//////////////////////////////////////////////////:fingerscrossed:


mine is 36**.. Ack date 18th july.. still waiting.. NSW inquired some experience details (some clarification on ACS report) and no reply since then


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> mine is 36**.. Ack date 18th july.. still waiting.. NSW inquired some experience details (some clarification on ACS report) and no reply since then


dear taran 
when they ask your experience document? do u have old ACS? but they didn't ask any thing till now with me......waiting for :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

tarangoyal said:


> mine is 36**.. Ack date 18th july.. still waiting.. NSW inquired some experience details (some clarification on ACS report) and no reply since then


What experience details they inquired about? Can you please share? Also do you have an old ACS result? what did they ask you about ACS report?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

any approvals today??????


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

From experience, does anyone know how long does it approximately take for a 190 applicant to receive PR? Is it faster than other subclasses or does not matter?


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Sajin,
> 
> When did you get your Ack no? Mine documents were received on 1st Aug but no ack no yet.


Hi Gyan,

My docs were delivered on 31 July and I got my ack mail by Aug starting .. timeline is in my signature...

Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

comerun said:


> From experience, does anyone know how long does it approximately take for a 190 applicant to receive PR? Is it faster than other subclasses or does not matter?


As per my knowledge, its 6 months..


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> dear taran
> when they ask your experience document? do u have old ACS? but they didn't ask any thing till now with me......waiting for :fingerscrossed:


It has been more than 2 weeks since they contacted my agent for the documents. My agent is real slow too and unresponsive. :mad2:
If they have not asked you anything, seems like all your documents were convincing for them. layball:
Thats right.. we cant do anything.. except waiting.. i have old format.. ACS done in March...


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Hi Gyan,
> 
> My docs were delivered on 31 July and I got my ack mail by Aug starting .. timeline is in my signature...
> 
> ...


Thanks for information, it means i got late by one day. Mine were delivered on 1st Aug. :tsk:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> Gyan, I have only one explanation for this. For the occupation codes which were put on hold, they have not yet given ack no. For the rest ack was send. My application was send on 12th Aug. I received ack no on 16th


We share same occupation but unfortunately, mine were delievered 1 day late i.e. on 1st Aug. 

Has anybody got acknowledgement number for docs delivered after 1st Aug for job code 261313?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> It has been more than 2 weeks since they contacted my agent for the documents. My agent is real slow too and unresponsive. :mad2:
> If they have not asked you anything, seems like all your documents were convincing for them. layball:
> Thats right.. we cant do anything.. except waiting.. i have old format.. ACS done in March...


When did you filed your NSW application. Agents sucks big time :/ Your agent city please.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

About2013 said:


> When did you filed your NSW application. Agents sucks big time :/ Your agent city please.


I filed it in 2nd week of july.. NSW Ack on 18th July 2013 - 262113.. Now just waiting and waiting..
Agent city - Delhi


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> It has been more than 2 weeks since they contacted my agent for the documents. My agent is real slow too and unresponsive. :mad2:
> If they have not asked you anything, seems like all your documents were convincing for them. layball:
> Thats right.. we cant do anything.. except waiting.. i have old format.. ACS done in March...



Seems its a common attitude of most of the migration agents. And my agent selection is the most stupid selection I have ever done....


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Rushi said:


> Seems its a common attitude of most of the migration agents. And my agent selection is the most stupid selection I have ever done....


My migration agent gets all the latest updates about changes in rules through me


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I filed it in 2nd week of july.. NSW Ack on 18th July 2013 - 262113.. Now just waiting and waiting..
> Agent city - Delhi


Dear Taranga, we two have same problems, we have old ACS and we submitted our docs on same day that is 18 July and we both are offshore, and we have same problems like agent is so slow. so I think we two have no option except waiting , lets hope god will listen to us and gives on bless on coming Monday.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My migration agent gets all the latest updates about changes in rules through me


This seems to be a global phenomenon. Agent are like this everywhere and nobody seems to be happy with them, including myself 

Besides, I too have been providing consultancy to my agent, regarding latest updates, for quite some time now


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

why today no approval..NSW wont process any applications on friday and saturday...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> This seems to be a global phenomenon. Agent are like this everywhere and nobody seems to be happy with them, including myself
> 
> Besides, I too have been providing consultancy to my agent, regarding latest updates, for quite some time now


Bill them :tea:


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

2 September skill select invitation results published !!!


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Bill them :tea:


I do


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

ur pm..?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> 2 September skill select invitation results published !!!


Interesting.... last week I shared one calculation, that at every round of invitation 86 invitations will be issued. and in this report number is same. 
what does it mean? 

before sep 2 invitations

for 2613, out of 4800, 1333 were issued. 

4800-1333=3467
1733 invitations will be issued by each

and 4 (NSW, ACT, SA, VIC) states r issuing the invitations.
and assuming that if 1733 is equally divided to these 4 states, each will issue 433 invitations.

these are just number which I calculated based on given information, I might be wrong as well. as there is no official notice how states are dividing invitations among themselves. But I believe these numbers can be used as least expectation that one can have from states.
thanks.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Interesting.... last week I shared one calculation, that at every round of invitation 86 invitations will be issued. and in this report number is same.
> what does it mean?
> 
> before sep 2 invitations
> ...


As per the calculation what the chances of getting invitation for the AUG 05 applicants....any guess


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> As per the calculation what the chances of getting invitation for the AUG 05 applicants....any guess


I don't have any clue.. if u ask me just wild guess. . it should be 60 40.. 

you can just wait for another week. and follow the forum, you will have more clearer pic by next week.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> I don't have any clue.. if u ask me just wild guess. . it should be 60 40..
> 
> you can just wait for another week. and follow the forum, you will have more clearer pic by next week.



60 for getting and 40 for not getting right?? could you please share DIAC 02 sep report..


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Interesting.... last week I shared one calculation, that at every round of invitation 86 invitations will be issued. and in this report number is same.
> what does it mean?
> 
> before sep 2 invitations
> ...


but if you see sept 02 ceiling report.. very few invitations are given 
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	1419

previous was 1333
Is this number includes 190 invitations ?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

190applicant said:


> but if you see sept 02 ceiling report.. very few invitations are given
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800	1419
> 
> previous was 1333
> Is this number includes 190 invitations ?


only 86. so 86*20.. since they hace staggered


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> only 86. so 86*20.. since they hace staggered


does this not include state nominations ? 86 is only for 189 quota as per half of distributed application..

I still believe its not bad for remaining applications.. there is enough quota for NSW as far as pipeline is concerned ( hope they process it on first come first serve )


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> does this not include state nominations ? 86 is only for 189 quota as per half of distributed application..
> 
> I still believe its not bad for remaining applications.. there is enough quota for NSW as far as pipeline is concerned ( hope they process it on first come first serve )


Hello 190applicant,

This is the reply got from NSW...please share if you got any reply from NSW..

We have not provided reference numbers for applications received on or after August 5 as we had suspended the occupations at that time. Please be patient, if we are able to assess your application in the future, we will be in touch with you.

Can we expect any update in this month...i strongly believe NSW have good quota to process all the pipeline applications upto suspended date..

Regards,


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hello 190applicant,
> 
> This is the reply got from NSW...please share if you got any reply from NSW..
> 
> ...


I didnt get any reply on mail but i called them 2-3 times. they also told me same thing.. I think we should just wait and watch...there is no other option... but things will be clear by this month end ... because in one of call that person told me it will be processed soon.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I didnt get any reply on mail but i called them 2-3 times. they also told me same thing.. I think we should just wait and watch...there is no other option... but things will be clear by this month end ... because in one of call that person told me it will be processed soon.


Yup...no option wait and see....but i have strong feeling...definitely we will get our PR ...GOD with us...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Regarding DIAC deducting 2 yrs from ACS Assessment...

"The basis on which some applications are considered for points as per the ACS summary criteria and some not as per the ACS summary criteria is solely at the discretion of the Case officer at DIAC."

Any idea what this statement exactly means....


----------



## parm (Aug 14, 2013)

any update for developer programmer ??


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

No update till date


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Interesting.... last week I shared one calculation, that at every round of invitation 86 invitations will be issued. and in this report number is same.
> what does it mean?
> 
> before sep 2 invitations
> ...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

umashanker said:


> mike alic said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting.... last week I shared one calculation, that at every round of invitation 86 invitations will be issued. and in this report number is same.
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> umashanker said:
> 
> 
> > hello mick nice to c u here......ur calculation was amazing. can you make another calculation for me? I am still waiting my approval ...as u know that my ack no is [email protected]@ . do u think that I will get approval before 433 quota ,which was allocated for NSW get ceiling? i am loosing hope. i guess 2613 category there is more than 600 pipeline application.
> ...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

By right should not be issue. Unless that ACS thingy cause any trouble. what can I recommend for you is that, please focus on all the threads related to ACS, and try to judge from there. if u r safe from ACS side, no issues. . next week u should be getting


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mike alic said:


> By right should not be issue. Unless that ACS thingy cause any trouble. what can I recommend for you is that, please focus on all the threads related to ACS, and try to judge from there. if u r safe from ACS side, no issues. . next week u should be getting


Mike is it true still 600 pipeline applications ... if it is true then the people who dont have ref numbers don't have any chance of invitation... please clear this point...please provide ur wild guess on still how many applications left and how many pipeline applications...and chances of getting invitation for AUG 05... please need ur comments


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Mike is it true still 600 pipeline applications ... if it is true then the people who dont have ref numbers don't have any chance of invitation... please clear this point...please provide ur wild guess on still how many applications left and how many pipeline applications...and chances of getting invitation for AUG 05... please need ur comments


Its not 600 applications, definitely for sure, moreover the acknowledge numbers are not sequential, there can be hardly 100 -150 applications left to clear all pipeline till 05th Aug. 

This is my guess.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys share ur thoughts on this link.
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results

The cut off point for ICT is 65, which means people who have 7 band score in IELTS each module can get invitation....they r not considering the date of submission but the max point...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Guys share ur thoughts on this link.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> 
> The cut off point for ICT is 65, which means people who have 7 band score in IELTS each module can get invitation....they r not considering the date of submission but the max point...


If i not wrong above link talks about Invitation to file Visa not State Sponsorship !! Please correct me if i am wrong ..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Its not 600 applications, definitely for sure, moreover the acknowledge numbers are not sequential, there can be hardly 100 -150 applications left to clear all pipeline till 05th Aug.
> 
> This is my guess.
> 
> ...


Upto now i have good hope of getting invitation ....but now my hopes are getting worst...after seeing the pipeline application count..hoping for the good..within couple of weeks all will get the invitation..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> If i not wrong above link talks about Invitation to file Visa not State Sponsorship !! Please correct me if i am wrong ..


The points are only related to the invitation round...its not related to any SS or points..


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Guys share ur thoughts on this link.
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results
> 
> The cut off point for ICT is 65, which means people who have 7 band score in IELTS each module can get invitation....they r not considering the date of submission but the max point...


I heard that some are getting invitations from ICT with 60 points.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would everyone please read the rules of the expat forum, specifically rule 6 regarding the use of text speak.

Multiple violations of the rules will result in posts being removed and the user being banned.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Just booked my IELTS Exam to improve my Score !!


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

Expect to see approval of 4** from NSW SS


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

superztc said:


> Expect to see approval of 4** from NSW SS


What is ur occupation code dear


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sylvia_australia said:


> What is ur occupation code dear


Please do not use text speak in your posts. See rule 6.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Please do not use text speak in your posts. See rule 6.


Sorry sir but i am using this from my phone so unable to see it.
Could u explain what is this text speak


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sylvia_australia said:


> Sorry sir but i am using this from my phone so unable to see it.
> Could u explain what is this text speak


Text speak is using abreviations such as u instead of you. This is not allowed on the forum. 
Incidentally the last time I looked in the mirror I was most definitely a female not a male


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Text speak is using abreviations such as u instead of you. This is not allowed on the forum.
> Incidentally the last time I looked in the mirror I was most definitely a female not a male


You girls are funny


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

sylvia is my cute little daughter's name.
I am her father


----------



## kattrisy (Sep 8, 2013)

Are here anyone, who are waiting when NSW will open sponsorship for suspended occupations? How do you think if we have any hope for inviting?

And have anyone sent documents with suspended occupations to NSW after 5th Aug?


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

kattrisy said:


> Are here anyone, who are waiting when NSW will open sponsorship for suspended occupations? How do you think if we have any hope for inviting?
> 
> And have anyone sent documents with suspended occupations to NSW after 5th Aug?


I have. I sent my documents on 7th August not knowing there had been an announcement. I can only hope they will pick up assessing those nomination applications as well. I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

firedragon said:


> I have. I sent my documents on 7th August not knowing there had been an announcement. I can only hope they will pick up assessing those nomination applications as well. I keep my fingers crossed.


There are still a lot of available positions. you should be fine.


----------



## suresh_24 (Sep 6, 2013)

has anyone got invitation for NSW SS(262113 system administrator) who applied after 20 august 2013. or anyone got recently.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

kattrisy said:


> Are here anyone, who are waiting when NSW will open sponsorship for suspended occupations? How do you think if we have any hope for inviting?
> 
> And have anyone sent documents with suspended occupations to NSW after 5th Aug?


My documents reached on AUG 05 2013 and waiting for the reference number...I drop mail to NSW and requested me to wait..


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

I got the email from NSW. They are sponsor all university lecturer irrespective of teaching subjects.
Thank you


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

anybody got southern iland invitation??


----------



## kattrisy (Sep 8, 2013)

firedragon said:


> I have. I sent my documents on 7th August not knowing there had been an announcement. I can only hope they will pick up assessing those nomination applications as well. I keep my fingers crossed.


Have you receive information about your document? They will be in the queqe when SS will open? 
I was ready to sent documents, but have known that SS was close for this occupation 

Guys, how do you think, can I send documents now or I have to wait opening SS?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> My documents reached on AUG 05 2013 and waiting for the reference number...I drop mail to NSW and requested me to wait..



Hey Jayant,

Just noticed in the online document, few people of 6 IT occupation list have got acknowledgement number. Just check the sheet.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

any body got the approval today?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Hey Jayant,
> 
> Just noticed in the online document, few people of 6 IT occupation list have got acknowledgement number. Just check the sheet.
> 
> ...


Hello Achin,

Still i didn't get any reference number from NSW..if anybody got might be their documents received bit earlier than me...hopefully if NSW issuing reference numbers i too will get it in short time...

Regards,


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

How long they will take to update the information???????????


really frustrating


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

No one received invitations today???


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Rushi said:


> No one received invitations today???


No one get grant today?
Anyone have the idea about current date of processing of application?
If yes please update it here in answer


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

sylvia_australia said:


> No one get grant today?
> Anyone have the idea about current date of processing of application?
> If yes please update it here in answer


Bump,

Seems with a high volume of approvals last week :clock:, now NSW co's are taking a much awaited break  and keeping the applicants  .

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Achin said:


> Bump,
> 
> Seems with a high volume of approvals last week :clock:, now NSW co's are taking a much awaited break  and keeping the applicants  .
> 
> ...


So true.. I also didn't see any approvals today.. still waiting waiting and waiting...


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

any new Ack or invite today ??


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

JoyJone(189), adnan063(SA SS), andyv(189) received grant today, but no news about NSW , im so depressed due to their suspended list, i am loosing hope of reopening for 261312 NSW


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> JoyJone(189), adnan063(SA SS), andyv(189) received grant today, but no news about NSW , im so depressed due to their suspended list, i am loosing hope of reopening for 261312 NSW


I believe this week 261312 people will get invitation...last week i seen most of the people are from software engineer...:fingerscrossed:dont lose hope...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

my MARA agent told me that DIAC is reducing (old) ACS experience purely based on the discretion of the case officer allocated....Out of 22, 18 old acs candidates got approved and 4 got rejected....really weird as my agent claims all applications and documents submitted are in the same format...


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

venugopal said:


> my MARA agent told me that DIAC is reducing (old) ACS experience purely based on the discretion of the case officer allocated....Out of 22, 18 old acs candidates got approved and 4 got rejected....really weird as my agent claims all applications and documents submitted are in the same format...


That's scary ...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Achin said:


> That's scary ...


Yeah really.
I cross checked twice with them if there is any rule published regarding deduction...

Refer to my earlier post here and here is what my agent told me

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1648482-post6878.html

And looks like it is clearly mentioned that there is no provision for a review on the decision made by DIAC. Once the decision is made, they are not ready to revert and all the VISA fee is non refundable..

Waiting for some expert comments here...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> JoyJone(189), adnan063(SA SS), andyv(189) received grant today, but no news about NSW , im so depressed due to their suspended list, i am loosing hope of reopening for 261312 NSW


I have already book mine IELTS Exam and looking into SA State Sponsorship.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> my MARA agent told me that DIAC is reducing (old) ACS experience purely based on the discretion of the case officer allocated....Out of 22, 18 old acs candidates got approved and 4 got rejected....really weird as my agent claims all applications and documents submitted are in the same format...


So now we have lottery system ?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> How can u say, it is true that it depends upon CO, but not for acs matter for sure. come on it is rule not just any CO thinks ok today i reject 3 or 5 by reducing yrs from their old acs format. They ll be in trouble my frnd, it is not so for sure, even today h infopath with old acs got grant, joyjohn with new acs with deduction of yrs claimed, full and got approved by CO. Also it ll be a rule then, even i checked with my agent too.


I agree with you OZ_dream, because if a case is rejected due to ACS issue, goes to MRT and file a review, where in if applicant can give references (which the layer can help in digging out) that many more applicant with same ACS got approved and CO rejected his case, CO will be in much trouble. 

Hence it has to go by rule and not by "The way I like it"...

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Yia Kya Chutiyapa Hia ?  So now we have lottery system ?


Please don't use slang ... we all are confused and frustrated. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Achin said:


> I agree with you OZ_dream, because if a case is rejected due to ACS issue, goes to MRT and file a review, where in if applicant can give references (which the layer can help in digging out) that many more applicant with same ACS got approved and CO rejected his case, CO will be in much trouble.
> 
> Hence it has to go by rule and not by "The way I like it"...
> 
> ...


One can also file FOI (Australia RTI Version) and get information he/she require.And after that goes to MRT and file a review along with information you get in FOI.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

About2013 said:


> One can also file FOI (Australia RTI Version) and get information he/she require.


That's a great information.

Thanks for sharing

Regards,
Achin


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Achin said:


> That's a great information.
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...



Does any one 261313 from old ACS got approved today? does any one got 261313 approval today? please share if any one knows it?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear Taranga, we two have same problems, we have old ACS and we submitted our docs on same day that is 18 July and we both are offshore, and we have same problems like agent is so slow. so I think we two have no option except waiting , lets hope god will listen to us and gives on bless on coming Monday.....:fingerscrossed:


hi Taranga, where are you? is there any progress? did you received SS approval? please do share some good news.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

I do not know why people with new ACS WORRIED as they were aware asbout the new rules of deductoon.
People with old have the right to claim points for full exp. If diac or state redduce point according to new rulrs then candidate must sue diac and state both .


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> I do not know why people with new ACS WORRIED as they were aware asbout the new rules of deductoon.
> People with old have the right to claim points for full exp. If diac or state redduce point according to new rulrs then candidate must sue diac and state both .


Sylvia , I am worried because I am with old ACS and my acknowledgment number is [email protected]@ . 40 series had received approval but I didn't receive any message.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Sylvia , I am worried because I am with old ACS and my acknowledgment number is [email protected]@ . 40 series had received approval but I didn't receive any message.:fingerscrossed:


There are some guys who got approval and their acknowlement no is 448*. My no is 49**. Code is 242111 university lecturer.
Do you have idea about current processing date.


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Sylvia , I am worried because I am with old ACS and my acknowledgment number is [email protected]@ . 40 series had received approval but I didn't receive any message.:fingerscrossed:


Where did you know 40 series had received approval?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

do we expect any approvals this week for suspended occupation list ??


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> do we expect any approvals this week for suspended occupation list ??


As I expected previously these invites could be very well related to the invitation rounds. People who must have got invites could have been lucky ones to fit in number of invitations from round which happened on 2nd Sep. 2013 and after that NSW SS was issuing the invites. I guess now we should wait and check for invites after 16th Sep 2013.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Bokya said:


> As I expected previously these invites could be very well related to the invitation rounds. People who must have got invites could have been lucky ones to fit in number of invitations from round which happened on 2nd Sep. 2013 and after that NSW SS was issuing the invites. I guess now we should wait and check for invites after 16th Sep 2013.


Nah !may be they start again from tomorrow, if that would have been the case they would hv released all on 3rd Sep...

Lets wait and see tomorrow...


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*Experience in EOI*

In My ACS assessment experience after November 2006 is skilled.How should i handle experience prior skilled date ,should i enter it in EOI as well or exclude it.
Noveber 2004----August 2005 Company A
September 2005----March 2010 Company B
May 2010 ---------- April 2013 Company C.

Now if i entered all experience in EOI then all is counted and i received 15 points for work experience.However if i enter experience after skilled date i receie 10 points for work experience.My question is should i include *experince prior skilled date* or not.Expats plz help


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi Taranga, where are you? is there any progress? did you received SS approval? please do share some good news.:fingerscrossed:


my agent updated that they have requested for some clarification on my education and experience. It is on hold as they have requested for some reference from ACS on 7th August 2013. Long pending time :tape2::doh:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> As I expected previously these invites could be very well related to the invitation rounds. People who must have got invites could have been lucky ones to fit in number of invitations from round which happened on 2nd Sep. 2013 and after that NSW SS was issuing the invites. I guess now we should wait and check for invites after 16th Sep 2013.


I think they have to provide the invitations its not related to DIAC invitation round...lets wait and see


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

tarangoyal said:


> my agent updated that they have requested for some clarification on my education and experience. It is on hold as they have requested for some reference from ACS on 7th August 2013. Long pending time :tape2::doh:


Whats your acknowledgement no and code ?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

saghirq said:


> In My ACS assessment experience after November 2006 is skilled.How should i handle experience prior skilled date ,should i enter it in EOI as well or exclude it.
> Noveber 2004----August 2005 Company A
> September 2005----March 2010 Company B
> May 2010 ---------- April 2013 Company C.
> ...


you can split into before and after skill date. before one you can mark as not relevant.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> my agent updated that they have requested for some clarification on my education and experience. It is on hold as they have requested for some reference from ACS on 7th August 2013. Long pending time :tape2::doh:


why acs is not responding with nsw? you can make call to acs and ask them to reply. till now I have not receive message like your however I have old acs.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any Approvals or new updates from NSW???


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anyone know the quota left in NSW SS for 261313? Are they accepting application for this occupation?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Does anyone know the quota left in NSW SS for 261313? Are they accepting application for this occupation?


We cant judge the quota and still NSW is processing the pipeline applications...NSW is not accepting any new applications for the suspended occupation ... I believe once they clear all the pipeline applications then they will start accepting the new applications....If you are new applicant need to wait for couple of weeks to know the clear picture...


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> We cant judge the quota and still NSW is processing the pipeline applications...NSW is not accepting any new applications for the suspended occupation ... I believe once they clear all the pipeline applications then they will start accepting the new applications....If you are new applicant need to wait for couple of weeks to know the clear picture...


Thanks jayantsit. 

I had already submitted before 5th August. But unfortunately IELTS got expired and I need to submit another application if they won't accept latest IELTS result.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Thanks jayantsit.
> 
> I had already submitted before 5th August. But unfortunately IELTS got expired and I need to submit another application if they won't accept latest IELTS result.


If CO coming up with query then better update the latest result card...otherwise check with the senior expat on this..


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Current processing date is 12 august. Got email from nsw


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Current processing date is 12 august.


Sylvia.. i think its July 21 for suspended list...


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Current processing date is 12 august.


So is there any applicant getting approval from Suspended occupation?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> So is there any applicant getting approval from Suspended occupation?


Do not whether they are or not. Moreover my occupation is not from suspended one.
Thanx


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> So is there any applicant getting approval from Suspended occupation?


NSW processed upto July 21 and please update ur application timelines...


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Thanks jayantsit.
> 
> I had already submitted before 5th August. But unfortunately IELTS got expired and I need to submit another application if they won't accept latest IELTS result.


Can I ask when did u take ur IELTS? 3 years ago?


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

superztc said:


> Can I ask when did u take ur IELTS? 3 years ago?


Yes man.


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Yes man.


WOW, that's really an old IELTS. Good luck on you, mate.


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> NSW processed upto July 21 and please update ur application timelines...


Where did you get this information? NSW State?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> NSW processed upto July 21 and please update ur application timelines...


Hi mate,

Are you sure about the date? I am 22nd :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Achin said:


> I agree with you OZ_dream, because if a case is rejected due to ACS issue, goes to MRT and file a review, where in if applicant can give references (which the layer can help in digging out) that many more applicant with same ACS got approved and CO rejected his case, CO will be in much trouble.
> 
> Hence it has to go by rule and not by "The way I like it"...
> 
> ...


Yes, that is true. It cannot be subjective to CO.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Any Invitation today or yesterday? seems like they are on hold again...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nir said:


> Any Invitation today or yesterday? seems like they are on hold again...


I think NSW is processing based on the quota and pro rata basis next DIAC invitation round on SEP 19 i believe we have to wait upto that date...


----------



## mahendra.kadwa (Nov 3, 2012)

nir said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are you sure about the date? I am 22nd :fingerscrossed:


Yes, that could be till 21st, as I got invitation on 2nd Sept and I got acknowledgement on 18th July.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Got basic question on NSW SS*

1. In the diac skillselect site it is mentioned that
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 9/08/2013
10.44 pm

Does this mean that for 190 also 2613 category has got 65 points as cut off!
That means clearly no room for 60 point (including SS) applicants?

2. If that is the case and nsw is allocating on pro-rata basis, then how come people with 38**, 39**, 4*** ref numbers got the approval from these (6 categories).

3. There is some threads talking about OLD ACS being the reason for not getting approval. But few people with OLD ACS also got NSW approval.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> I think NSW is processing based on the quota and pro rata basis next DIAC invitation round on SEP 19 i believe we have to wait upto that date...


I just got reply from NSW

"Dear ,
Thank you for your email. I cannot answer that question regarding suspended occupations as I don't have an answer for you. I cant comment on other states either. NSW has no immediate plans to open the suspended occupations but I cannot speak for the future."

dont understand what to do


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

GUys,
NSW grant
rahulmenda, his timeline
Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> GUys,
> NSW grant
> rahulmenda, his timeline
> Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
> from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


That is what i had asked. People with old acs are also getting approval and also with just 60 points.

Clearly how some people are getting invite and some not.
They are not informing about if there is any document issue or something.

Difficult to understand what is that stopping them to give approval for few, when they are giving it to others with higher reference number.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> I just got reply from NSW
> 
> "Dear ,
> Thank you for your email. I cannot answer that question regarding suspended occupations as I don't have an answer for you. I cant comment on other states either. NSW has no immediate plans to open the suspended occupations but I cannot speak for the future."
> ...


Oh God im loosing hope, then i dont have anywhere to apply


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> That is what i had asked. People with old acs are also getting approval and also with just 60 points.
> 
> Clearly how some people are getting invite and some not.
> They are not informing about if there is any document issue or something.
> ...


Yes true....I'm also still waiting, but no updates yet. Not sure what are the conditions they are following when approving SS, because if it based on the arrival date, my one should already processed. My application has been received to NSW on 11th July. But I'm not sure about the ack date. But should be before 20th July. (Just assuming)


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> I just got reply from NSW
> 
> "Dear ,
> Thank you for your email. I cannot answer that question regarding suspended occupations as I don't have an answer for you. I cant comment on other states either. NSW has no immediate plans to open the suspended occupations but I cannot speak for the future."
> ...


Rumel,

When u applied and wass the application timeline??? could you please share the questions you asked..so we can understand exactly... 

Regards


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

nir said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are you sure about the date? I am 22nd :fingerscrossed:


I know one person having the ack date of 24th July getting an invitation.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

rams2012 said:


> That is what i had asked. People with old acs are also getting approval and also with just 60 points.
> 
> Clearly how some people are getting invite and some not.
> They are not informing about if there is any document issue or something.
> ...


I don't know why you guys are confusing it. if you check the excel sheet.. people have got the approval with 55+5 SS points.. so i don't think there is any problem. Why are you stressing too much for OLD ACS. When time will come we will see. you will not get anything with too much worries. CHeer up bro.. and wait.. and by the way i don't think its pro rata base.. because people have got approvals on 6th Sept also on suspended list.. check excel sheet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I don't know why you guys are confusing it. if you check the excel sheet.. people have got the approval with 55+5 SS points.. so i don't think there is any problem. Why are you stressing too much for OLD ACS. When time will come we will see. you will not get anything with too much worries. CHeer up bro.. and wait.. and by the way i don't think its pro rata base.. because people have got approvals on 6th Sept also on suspended list.. check excel sheet :fingerscrossed:


even on 9th sept too 
rahulmenda, his timeline
Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> even on 9th sept too
> rahulmenda, his timeline
> Software Engg. | NSW Invite: 10-05-13 | eVisa : 20-05-13 | 1st CO : 03-06-13 | Verify..Call : 29-07-13 | 2nd CO : 05-08-13 | Grant: 09-09-13
> from his timeline it is clear he has old acs format


So today Rahulmenda... got approved...so i think for the remaining people will get approvals shortly..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jayantsit said:


> So today Rahulmenda... got approved...so i think for the remaining people will get approvals shortly..


He got visa grant not NSW approval.. so i don't think this case is something to hope on.. mostly people are waiting for NSW approval here..


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Achin said:


> Whats your acknowledgement no and code ?


36** date - 16/07/2013
262113


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

yes true


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Thats what I said earlier that 190 is also round based now. You will see more invites after 16th sep round.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> Thats what I said earlier that 190 is also round based now. You will see more invites after 16th sep round.


Not very far. lets wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

ohooooooooooooo god today also there is now any news..............I am being mad.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> How can u say, it is true that it depends upon CO, but not for acs matter for sure. come on it is rule not just any CO thinks ok today i reject 3 or 5 by reducing yrs from their old acs format. They ll be in trouble my frnd, it is not so for sure, even today h infopath with old acs got grant, joyjohn with new acs with deduction of yrs claimed, full and got approved by CO. Also it ll be a rule then, even i checked with my agent too.


I checked with them again and its true that it is at the discretion of the Case Officer and one cannot review with MRT if it gets rejected for a "policy change reason". There are certain cases under which MRT can review a rejected case, but "ACS deduction" case cannot be referred to MRT.

My Mara agent - "Its a fact that few old ACS applications are rejected by one case officer while others passed through quite smoothly. There is no way we can review this against DIAC".

Please check with your agent again and confirm it for us. Ofcourse we are not ready to invest huge money in a lottery system.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

venugopal said:


> I checked with them again and its true that it is at the discretion of the Case Officer and one cannot review with MRT if it gets rejected for a "policy change reason". There are certain cases under which MRT can review a rejected case, but "ACS deduction" case cannot be referred to MRT.
> 
> My Mara agent - "Its a fact that few old ACS applications are rejected by one case officer while others passed through quite smoothly. There is no way we can review this against DIAC".
> 
> Please check with your agent again and confirm it for us. Ofcourse we are not ready to invest huge money in a lottery system.


Sorry , I disagree with you agent, please find the link 
http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/cth/MRTA/2013/2040.html

The case is same where in Visa has been denied due to education issue, though the decision has been made not to give visa but it clearly shows that it can be put in MRT and if reason like ppl were given visa and experience not deducted can be produced I think there is a fare chance for the person to get grant.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I checked with them again and its true that it is at the discretion of the Case Officer and one cannot review with MRT if it gets rejected for a "policy change reason". There are certain cases under which MRT can review a rejected case, but "ACS deduction" case cannot be referred to MRT.
> 
> My Mara agent - "Its a fact that few old ACS applications are rejected by one case officer while others passed through quite smoothly. There is no way we can review this against DIAC".
> 
> Please check with your agent again and confirm it for us. Ofcourse we are not ready to invest huge money in a lottery system.


Welcome to DIAC casino :juggle:


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Achin said:


> Sorry , I disagree with you agent, please find the link
> http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/cases/cth/MRTA/2013/2040.html
> 
> The case is same where in Visa has been denied due to education issue, though the decision has been made not to give visa but it clearly shows that it can be put in MRT and if reason like ppl were given visa and experience not deducted can be produced I think there is a fare chance for the person to get grant.
> ...


 Case looks similar, but my agent gave me the information with a real headache he is facing currently. He shared this information and advised me to take a decision whether to proceed or not considering the above case. Unless 100% sure and confirmed by all sources, i think its not wise to go forward. ( purely my opinion )

And anyways, please check these interesting clauses in the old ACS assessment sheet

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:
The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Case looks similar, but my agent gave me the information with a real headache he is facing currently. He shared this information and advised me to take a decision whether to proceed or not considering the above case. Unless 100% sure and confirmed by all sources, i think its not wise to go forward. ( purely my opinion )
> 
> And anyways, please check these interesting clauses in the old ACS assessment sheet
> 
> ...


Yes ACS is talking about DIAC not COs, DIAC is giving same rule to all COs.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> DIAC is following a strong system for all COs, it is not a game where DIAC is saying "Guys do whatever u like if u dont like him just reject his application due his old valid acs (lets surprise him) and take all his money". It must be due to certain criteria, if so they will ask u to re asses at least to produce an new one, for exp there are applicants who are asked to re submit pcc and medicals, if CO is not satisfied with what they have provided. For this case, as not publicly announced for those who have acs prior to may 2013, must re asset, we cannot just say all depend upon CO, check acs site they have mentioned clearly for" acs done prior to 2010 must re asses",


I would love to see this really happening. 

I am also in the same lines, waiting for SS and then must pay money to file for VISA. Just shared the piece of information I have - this helps all of us to gather information and be double sure before going forward.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I would love to see this really happening.
> 
> I am also in the same lines, waiting for SS and then must pay money to file for VISA. Just shared the piece of information I have - this helps all of us to gather information and be double sure before going forward.


Because my agent delayed lot of things and took his own time to submit NSW SS, i scolded him like anything....May be he is trying to scare me by giving wrong information and get rid of me


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Guys, SA is giving invites within a weeks time. My friend got invite in just 4 days


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Guys, SA is giving invites within a weeks time. My friend got invite in just 4 days


I wish my crazy agent had done my application for 261313 instead of 261312 :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Dont loose hope my frnd, it will be positive for all, other they will announce to re asses. It is money matter dear they ll not hide such rule if they implemented for old ACS. Even courage applicants have claimed points for deducted yrs and got invitation and grant..


Yeah I have decided to move forward irrespective of -ve result or +ve result. 
I argued in this forum just like you that DIAC cannot be random. But going by what my agent claims, just giving a second thought and discussion on this.

Otherwise, I believe they cannot be random.


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

Few days back I asked about old ACS issue to my agent. They told they mailed to ACS and asked for clarification. Today I got email from my agent that ACS replied to them that 

"ACS has mentioned that they will calculate the work experience based on their new rules. "

and my agent also mentioned that "As DIAC and the respective states have their own ways in calculating the points".

I am still confused and waiting for my NSW approval.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

any one please can you tell me, why there is no any approval since 6th sept? when should I expect my ack is 13/[email protected]@


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Few days back I asked about old ACS issue to my agent. They told they mailed to ACS and asked for clarification. Today I got email from my agent that ACS replied to them that
> 
> "ACS has mentioned that they will calculate the work experience based on their new rules. "
> 
> ...


:doh:


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Few days back I asked about old ACS issue to my agent. They told they mailed to ACS and asked for clarification. Today I got email from my agent that ACS replied to them that
> 
> "ACS has mentioned that they will calculate the work experience based on their new rules. "
> 
> ...


I would like to quit from this entire **** immediately...
But we have chosen this path and its not easy to take a step back now...:frusty:


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> Rumel,
> 
> When u applied and wass the application timeline??? could you please share the questions you asked..so we can understand exactly...
> 
> Regards


I asked in my mail 

_"Dear Sir/Madam,

Would you please let us know the possibility to reopen the SUSPENDED occupations?

Some states already opened those occupations after negotiating with DIAC but we did not find any progress from your side.

We are waiting to know the information and eagerly waiting to apply for nomination. Hope to get positive reply from your side.


Regards" _


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Oh God im loosing hope, then i dont have anywhere to apply


Dreams,

I m planning to a retest the IELTS.

Its a best option right now I think. I will try in SA if NSW not update within 16 Sep.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Dreams,
> 
> I m planning to a retest the IELTS.
> 
> Its a best option right now I think. I will try in SA if NSW not update within 16 Sep.


I have also booked my IELTS for 1st week of Oct. If i score 7 each will move to SA. 

NSW people are highly unprofessional :/


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

About2013 said:


> I have also booked my IELTS for 1st week of Oct. If i score 7 each will move to SA.
> 
> NSW people are highly unprofessional :/


I will book for oct if there is no update from NSW within next week. SA requires 6.5 each band. So, you can apply if you get 6.5


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> I will book for oct if there is no update from NSW within next week. SA requires 6.5 each band. So, you can apply if you get 6.5


For software engineers, is this a reasonable option to apply? I think NSW and Victoria are the best choices considering the job market.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> I will book for oct if there is no update from NSW within next week. SA requires 6.5 each band. So, you can apply if you get 6.5


Thanks


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

venugopal said:


> For software engineers, is this a reasonable option to apply? I think NSW and Victoria are the best choices considering the job market.


If you get 7 then 189 is the best option to apply. Victoria requires 7 each band for S/W Engr. If you get 6.5 then you have option to apply to SA and NSW. As NSW not updating the, we are trying to get the SA option.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> If you get 7 then 189 is the best option to apply. If you get 6.5 then you have option to apply to SA and NSW. As NSW not updating the, we are trying to get the SA option.


Can we apply Multiple states sponsorship applications or need to withdraw one ?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Can we apply Multiple states sponsorship applications or need to withdraw one ?


you can submit one EOI for 190 with specify one state or any. but you cant apply more than one at a time. If you submit more than one then your EOI will be rejected once it is checked by state or DIAC


----------



## kaustubh44in (May 9, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> I wish my crazy agent had done my application for 261313 instead of 261312 :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


I am in the same boat. I chose 261312 as I felt it was closer to what I do


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems DIAC and NSW searching for all options to reject the Application.

1. ACS
2. Documents (Employment & Education)

Still so many things....  so i think they are processing the applications very slow and taking their own time to provide approvals..

Hoping atleast tomorrow they will provide few approvals... 261312 there is no option either we have move victoria or canberra final option 189 all states need 7 band each  so i dont have option either to take IELTS or wait for NSW....


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> Yes true my frnd, it will really help us to rethink before taking any steps, but there are people who got grant and invitation using old ACS during recent days. Think positive, and if we more scared people like me, must think alternative way to score more points .


Hi 0z_dream, 

I am also in the same situation. 

My ACS was assessed in March 2013 with 4 years 9 months as relevant experience and after i crossed 5 years in July, i filed EOI for 190 with 5 years experience. 

There were no rules about reduction in work exp during my assessement so all of my exp is considered. 

Can i claim points for all the 5 years with that ACS result or i need to go for reassessment with the new rules ? 

Share the link where the information is shared to go for reassessment . 

Thanks, 
Tan2Aus


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Guys, SA is giving invites within a weeks time. My friend got invite in just 4 days


Can we change application from one state to another or add additional state sponsorship application?

In the sheet I saw "TheEndGame" has got approval from NSW on 6 sep for application of 24th. I was under impression that processing is based on FIFO. Really confusing why things are not consistent here.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

Tan2Aus said:


> Hi 0z_dream,
> 
> I am also in the same situation.
> 
> ...


No need of reassessment. You can claim post ACS experience with documents like pay slips, company letter etc.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC/ NSW contacts them for verification. 

Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other mean. What options I have got?


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

Friends,

Can anyone tell me what is the OLD ACS vs New ACS issue?. I got my ACS result on March 2013. I got SS approval on 2nd Nov 2013 and preparing documents to lodge my VISA application.

Thanks!


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Those who have applied for NSW SS before 15th August can relax as NSW has announced to process all those applications received before 15th August under suspended list.

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

why they NSW is not giving approval since 7th Sep for 261313?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

expat2aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the OLD ACS vs New ACS issue?. I got my ACS result on March 2013. I got SS approval on 2nd Nov 2013 and preparing documents to lodge my VISA application.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you for posting this message .it gives me some rays of hope.
can you tell me what was your total experience? and one more you got SS approval not on 2nd Nov it should be 2 Sep?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

umashanker said:


> why they NSW is not giving approval since 7th Sep for 261313?


According to NSW's recent announcement all application received up to 15th August will be processed within 12 weeks for 261313.

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> why they NSW is not giving approval since 7th Sep for 261313?


Dear Umashanker,

They will approve yours as your application reached them before 15th Aug, and they have updated in their website that they will process all applications submitted up until Aug 15th.

Enjoy...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Its declared and confirmed...NSW is accepting all the applications upto AUG 15 2013

Applications received before 15 August 2013

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before 15 August 2013. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.

Relax guys definitely all will get invitations...


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

bliss said:


> According to NSW's recent announcement all application received up to 15th August will be processed within 12 weeks for 261313.
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW



Thanks eace: Bliss for sharing this News, its an early morning surprise to all.

@Jayant, did you get your ack no. ?

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Thanks eace: Bliss for sharing this News, its an early morning surprise to all.
> 
> @Jayant, did you get your ack no. ?
> 
> ...


No Achin still not yet...hopefully will get the ack no. shortly...i believe NSW will clear all the applications with in a month...they wont take much time to process..seems NSW completed the estimation of the applications in pipeline as per the quota and released the notice...I believe no more confusion and gaps in the notice


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys,

My agent just gave this information after contacting the NSW and assessing many applications which got rejected or delayed.
No doubt NSW will process all applications but they are really taking into the reduction in number of years experience in calculating points.
Reduction in exp depends on the applicants ICT qualification. for comp science ICT they are reducing 2 years and electronics 4 years something like that.
Hence people with > 3900 as ref number also got the approval but few of us who has 36** and 37** have not got any approval.
Clearly they are processing applications almost sequentially, just that because of points didn't meet 60 they didn't send approval.

Bottomline: they are processing all applications, even golden 6 categories but with considering the summary criteria, years of experience according to the new rule.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Its declared and confirmed...NSW is accepting all the applications upto AUG 15 2013
> 
> Applications received before 15 August 2013
> 
> ...


OMG!!!! NSW changed the notice ....

Applications received before suspension

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.

I am seeing new notice in the website...NSW not processing upto AUG 15 2013 they are processing the applications upto AUG 06 2013..


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Its declared and confirmed...NSW is accepting all the applications upto AUG 15 2013
> 
> Applications received before 15 August 2013
> 
> ...


Hi Jayant,

It is 15th Aug or 5th Aug? NSW site says...

The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW *suspended* these occupational categories *on 06 August 2013*.

*Applications received before suspension*


NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received *before the suspension*. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Jayant,
> 
> It is 15th Aug or 5th Aug? NSW site says...
> 
> ...


Morning when i saw it conveyed upto AUG 15 2013 thats y i copied that and i updated now i am seeing upto 06 AUG... very surprising .... when they changed the notice


----------



## symphony (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello , 

I have a question regd 190 visa application.

In the ACS letter it's mentioned that experience after dec 2017 is relevant. 
My concern is if I need to submit documents prior to this date? In EOI , I mentioned experience after Dec 2007 to be relevant and old experience as non relevant. 

Pls advise .


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Morning when i saw it conveyed upto AUG 15 2013 thats y i copied that and i updated now i am seeing upto 06 AUG... very surprising .... when they changed the notice



Ufffffffff...Heights of carelessness by NSW. I too saw it mentioned as Aug 15th...Now they have changed it to Aug 6th...

All hail NSW Officers


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Ufffffffff...Heights of carelessness by NSW. I too saw it mentioned as Aug 15th...Now they have changed it to Aug 6th...
> 
> All hail NSW Officers


Even i surprised morning itself how they accepting applications upto AUG 15 as new rules are applicable on AUG 05 2013...GOD must know still how many miracles will happen...


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> Dreams,
> 
> I m planning to a retest the IELTS.
> 
> Its a best option right now I think. I will try in SA if NSW not update within 16 Sep.


I will be writing again on 21st of sept, my last attempt i have L-8, R-6.5 , W-7 and S-7, but my another issue is 261312 not there for SA


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

wow guys .. just got the invite.

ack : 39**
sol :2613

feels good..

What are the next steps... any one can advise.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

expat2aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the OLD ACS vs New ACS issue?. I got my ACS result on March 2013. I got SS approval on 2nd Nov 2013 and preparing documents to lodge my VISA application.
> 
> Thanks!


u got it on 2nd nov :dizzy:, are you a future guy. Old acs shows all exp as calculated, but new acs done by some mad guys are giving after deducting 2 or 4 yrs according to their education and job


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Its declared and confirmed...NSW is accepting all the applications upto AUG 15 2013
> 
> Applications received before 15 August 2013
> 
> ...


Guys,
when i opened i cant find anything about 15th aug see below
"Applications received before suspension

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe."


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

called NSW just now.

They said "we almost processed your application. But needed some clarification and we mailed your agent 03 sep 13 regarding some details. but we have not got any reply from them".

My agent didn't put their name, so there is no way they have sent anything to them.
I called them again to check, they are saying their DB is down, can't extract details.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

prathapkb said:


> wow guys .. just got the invite.
> 
> ack : 39**
> sol :2613
> ...


Congrats... its good to hear.

Now pay the fees and arrange all docs :typing: upload them , run for medical and PCC and again wait for CO allocation and grant.

One question, was your ACS old format or new .

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

0z_dream said:


> rams, may i knw ur points pls, and ur yrs of exp



including SS 60 points. 
currently 7 years.
But in ACS it is 6.5 years (old acs)


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

its new ACS format.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> its new ACS format.


Please share your jobcode, NSW Ack No and NSW doc received date.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Congrats... its good to hear.
> 
> Now pay the fees and arrange all docs :typing: upload them , run for medical and PCC and again wait for CO allocation and grant.
> 
> ...


As per the new notice NSW will issue the ref number to my application as my application reached to NSW on AUG 05 2013...hopefully NSW wont change anything further ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> As per the new notice NSW will issue the ref number to my application as my application reached to NSW on AUG 05 2013...hopefully NSW wont change anything further ....:fingerscrossed:


Jayant,

There is no doubt about it, you will surely get it, you can even call up and ask them to assign as its official in their website. I would have called in the morning to find it out as soon as bliss shared this news on this forum.

:bolt:

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Achin said:


> Jayant,
> 
> There is no doubt about it, you will surely get it, you can even call up and ask them to assign as its official in their website. I would have called in the morning to find it out as soon as bliss shared this news on this forum.
> 
> ...


I couldn't wait ..called up NSW.. they said in a week Ack no. will be sent for applications reached on 5th August.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

190applicant said:


> I couldn't wait ..called up NSW.. they said in a week Ack no. will be sent for applications reached on 5th August.


That's a great news indeed. I hope more approvals also flows today.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like atleast one good thing that is happening is NSW and DIAC are slowly sync'ing with respect to the processing criteria for old ACS applications.

Definitely we do not want a situation where NSW approves old ACS and DIAC rejects later.

Going by an update given by one member here, NSW is not processing applications with old ACS or may be only those OLD ACS which cannot meet the criteria after deducting 2 yrs or 4 yrs


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Looks like atleast one good thing that is happening is NSW and DIAC are slowly sync'ing with respect to the processing criteria for old ACS applications.
> 
> Definitely we do not want a situation where NSW approves old ACS and DIAC rejects later.
> 
> Going by an update given by one member here, NSW is not processing applications with old ACS or may be only those OLD ACS which cannot meet the criteria after deducting 2 yrs or 4 yrs


Looks like that is the case with mine,

I got my ACS approval 19th April . is this fall under new or old?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I got my ACS in December 2012 and I have got 5 years approved. I finished my degree in 2006 but i was doing fulltime job from 2005 to 2006 (i have proof).. however ACS didn't consider my that job...

hope everything goes well with OLD ACS guys


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Looks like atleast one good thing that is happening is NSW and DIAC are slowly sync'ing with respect to the processing criteria for old ACS applications.
> 
> Definitely we do not want a situation where NSW approves old ACS and DIAC rejects later.
> 
> Going by an update given by one member here, NSW is not processing applications with old ACS or may be only those OLD ACS which cannot meet the criteria after deducting 2 yrs or 4 yrs


That doesn't make any sense. The ACS report is officially valid for 2 years as it is mentioned there. Rules cannot be changed as and when it can be. There are certain process and rules. Atleast it is applicable for those with old ACS. There could be lakhs of people with old ACS report.

NSW cannot accept your application with a 6 Band in IELTS today and reject your visa tomorrow when you do not have Band 7 or 8. Same rule!

I can see some people getting positive results with OLD ACS. There may be instances where nomination fails because of certain other aspects like the applicant's role doesn't fit the industry needs now or any other things.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I couldn't wait ..called up NSW.. they said in a week Ack no. will be sent for applications reached on 5th August.


Great News buddy...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Thank you for posting this message .it gives me some rays of hope.
> can you tell me what was your total experience? and one more you got SS approval not on 2nd Nov it should be 2 Sep?


Yes. You are right. It is 2nd Sep. Little confusion. 

exp : 8 years and 10 month. ( I have documents from year 1). 

But I am concerned about the Old ACS/New ACS discussions in this forum. 

I know that ACS reduced 2 years for some applicants(somebody mentioned that DIAC also did the same while granting the visa applications). But If you have all documents for your study and work, I believe this won't happen at all. Most probably this might have happened for applicants whose study and work overlaps. For example, doing a correspondence degree while working full time. But I am not sure. Actually I want to know the case they reduced the experience. Anybody have any info?


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

190applicant said:


> I couldn't wait ..called up NSW.. they said in a week Ack no. will be sent for applications reached on 5th August.


When u receive ur ack number, can u share the current process status(the date) in the email to us? Thanks


----------



## expat2aus (Jan 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Great News buddy...Thanks for sharing...


Jayantsit,

Do you know about the old ACS/New ACS problem?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

expat2aus said:


> Jayantsit,
> 
> Do you know about the old ACS/New ACS problem?


I am not aware of that news...i got my ACS with 2 year deduction....


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Reg NSW sponsorship for software engineers*

Today I went through NSW website and this is what they have posted for new applications ie for software engineers and other engineering groups-

Notice
190 visa update - Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories
On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

Occupations on the NSW State Migration Plan that are impacted by this policy change include:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW suspended these occupational categories on 06 August 2013.

Applications received before suspension

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.

New applications in these occupational groups

Due to the large number of applications that NSW had already received in these occupations at the time that pro-rata change was announced, NSW is currently unable to accept new State Nomination (subclass 190) applications under these occupational groups.

New applications in these occupational groups will be declined.

At this stage, NSW is unable to advise when new applications under these occupational groups will be accepted however, any update will be posted on this website



Could anyone tell me whether anything like this happened for NSW state sponsorship for software engineers before

My IELTS scores are R-7 W-6.5 L-8.5 S-7.5 overall 7.5


Age-26

Software engineer with 5+ years of experience.

Current points are 55

Could anyone advice me whether I can apply for any other state or should we just wait for NSW to respond


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

can any one tell me why I am not getting nsw approval? my ack no is [email protected]@, 261313 with ACS on March 2013.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

smartasl09 said:


> Today I went through NSW website and this is what they have posted for new applications ie for software engineers and other engineering groups-
> 
> Notice
> 190 visa update - Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories
> ...


If your code is 261313, you have option of SA


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> called NSW just now.
> 
> They said "we almost processed your application. But needed some clarification and we mailed your agent 03 sep 13 regarding some details. but we have not got any reply from them".
> 
> ...


Dear ram, I am also in same boat with you. I have too old acs and still waiting for approval. my ack is [email protected]@ and submitted on 18 th july. but I have not been asked any documents or any news?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

prathapkb said:


> wow guys .. just got the invite.
> 
> ack : 39**
> sol :2613
> ...


first of all congratulations.... next my ack is [email protected]@ with old acs I am waiting? do u think I will get invited? are you offshore or onshore? are u old asc or new?


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

umashanker said:


> first of all congratulations.... next my ack is [email protected]@ with old acs I am waiting? do u think I will get invited? are you offshore or onshore? are u old asc or new?


Umashanker

I am also waiting with 37** ack num(old acs).applied on July 18.lets hope for the best....


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Devi1986 said:


> Umashanker
> 
> I am also waiting with 37** ack num(old acs).applied on July 18.lets hope for the best....


ok Devi we are now become unite and must be strong enough ....u r offshore or onshore ?
ur ack 33?? my 335?


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

umashanker said:


> ok Devi we are now become unite and must be strong enough ....u r offshore or onshore ?
> ur ack 33?? my 335?


Uma

my ack num 13/[email protected](offshore applicant ).my agent suggested me to wait till sep 16.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Devi1986 said:


> Uma
> 
> my ack num 13/[email protected](offshore applicant ).my agent suggested me to wait till sep 16.


Dear devi 
why your agent ask u to wait till 16 sep? as we can see that today also 261313 got nsw approval with ack [email protected]@ series.
what will happen in 16 sep?
do u think we will get invited?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devi1986 (Sep 6, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear devi
> why your agent ask u to wait till 16 sep? as we can see that today also 261313 got nsw approval with ack [email protected]@ series.
> what will happen in 16 sep?
> do u think we will get invited?:fingerscrossed:


Sep 16 will be the next invitation round,that's y..it's true that people are getting invitations irrespective of invitation rounds.anyway nsw has to come with a valid reason for this delay..we will get a clear pic at the end of this month...I won't lose hope till the end.dnt worry dear,we will get.....


----------



## [rcf] (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi,
First of all, thank all of you to share all this information, it's very helpful for me.

I have one question regarding state sponsorship. Since my occupation is currently suspended by NSW, I'm thinking to apply for VIC ss meanwhile. I know that the rejection rate there is very high and it takes up to 4 months to get it. So the question is: could I apply to several states at the same time? (VIC now and NSW when they open it).


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any approvals or updates from NSW...


----------



## prathapkb (Jun 12, 2013)

umashanker said:


> first of all congratulations.... next my ack is [email protected]@ with old acs I am waiting? do u think I will get invited? are you offshore or onshore? are u old asc or new?


I had new ACS mate ..


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey friends
Bad news for you guys
Nsw now accept file only till 5 th august and process them. Its not upto 15th august. Check their site.


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends
> Bad news for you guys
> Nsw now accept file only till 5 th august and process them. Its not upto 15th august. Check their site.


we noticed this yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

superztc said:


> we noticed this yesterday afternoon.


They are accepting upto AUG 6 2013....


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> They are accepting upto AUG 6 2013....


Upto 5 august but include 6 th aug.
They are playing with emotions of people


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

any approvals today? under 261312 offshore?

wonder why are they taking this long ..


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

For people with OLD ACS

Please check below link.

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

It clearly says that 

For ICT Major 
if you have studied in Australia, no need of work experience
If you have studied outside Australia in a course closely related to your nominated occupation, 2 years of experience is required 
If you have studied outside Australia in a course *not *closely related to your nominated occupation, 4 years of experience is required 

to go through successful verification....

But nothing is mentioned about reducing the experience already verified by ACS.
May be the case, that now DIAC is verifying OLD ACS results against the new rules but if it is the case, they should have made a formal declaration.

Anyone here who got rejected due to old ACS?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> If your code is 261313, you have option of SA


ACT, SA just closed 261313...

only vic is open where 7 in each band is required...

There is no way except IELTS 7


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rumel36 said:


> ACT, SA just closed 261313...
> 
> only vic is open where 7 in each band is required...
> 
> There is no way except IELTS 7


Seems a way to restrict the flow.
261313 was under high availability under SA list.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Seems a way to restrict the flow.
> 261313 was under high availability under SA list.


Can we apply two State Sponsorship application simultaneously ?


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mroks said:


> Seems a way to restrict the flow.
> 261313 was under high availability under SA list.


Yes. I saw it yesterday bt now closed.

I think all will be opened after few months


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

About2013 said:


> Can we apply two State Sponsorship application simultaneously ?


Depends upon the sponsoring states criteria.
States like ACT and Vic accepts SS application without filing for EOI and hence possible.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Depends upon the sponsoring states criteria.
> States like ACT and Vic accepts SS application without filing for EOI and hence possible.


Whats about SA ? As i applied for NSW in Feb and still waiting for my State Sponsorship.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Whats about SA ? As i applied for NSW in Feb and still waiting for my State Sponsorship.


SA just closed 261313. You can't apply


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

rumel36 said:


> SA just closed 261313. You can't apply


No one is talking het.
What happen friends?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

There is no update coming from NSW.. nothing to talk... just waiting and waiting.. logging to skill select, checking the invitation tab more frequently than facebook.. there is nothing there..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems we have to wait upto SEP 16 otherwise we can get the invitation all at a time...because there are very less application which need to be process ... I hope golden days are very near may be tomorrow or other day...hope for the best...


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Seems we have to wait upto SEP 16 otherwise we can get the invitation all at a time...because there are very less application which need to be process ... I hope golden days are very near may be tomorrow or other day...hope for the best...


Currently process the applications of 15 august


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Seems we have to wait upto SEP 16 otherwise we can get the invitation all at a time...because there are very less application which need to be process ... I hope golden days are very near may be tomorrow or other day...hope for the best...


Lets wait and watch we will get invite soon...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> There is no update coming from NSW.. nothing to talk... just waiting and waiting.. logging to skill select, checking the invitation tab more frequently than facebook.. there is nothing there..


same here


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have applied for NSW SS on 1/08/2013 and got ack on 6th Aug with a ref no 13/43**. I saw people getting approvals for ref no 13/49**. My agent is telling that he didn’t get approval yet, is there any way I can get information from NSW. Can I send a mail from my personal mail ID and ask update? ACS has approved 10 years and 9 month experience (OLD format), ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator. Please help me to get update on NSW SS.

Regards
RRag


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

RRag said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS on 1/08/2013 and got ack on 6th Aug with a ref no 13/43**. I saw people getting approvals for ref no 13/49**. My agent is telling that he didn’t get approval yet, is there any way I can get information from NSW. Can I send a mail from my personal mail ID and ask update? ACS has approved 10 years and 9 month experience (OLD format), ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator. Please help me to get update on NSW SS.
> 
> ...


few people with ack number 37**, 38**, 39** have not got approvals yet.
There are few applications which are stuck in the process. NSW will not give you any information even if you call them.
They will only say it is under process and outcome will mailed to you before 12 weeks. 
Hence just wait till your 12 weeks from the date of application submission.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey friends
I have applied to NSW and documents received on 28 aug..
I have a query.
On my assessment letter vetassess mentioned both exp and qualification are highly relevant but they consider only one job as they only assess minimum requirement.
Does it effect my NSW application.
I have 5.5 years exp and title is university lecturer.
They assess exp from 07/09 - 04/13 but not my old exp.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS on 1/08/2013 and got ack on 6th Aug with a ref no 13/43**. I saw people getting approvals for ref no 13/49**. My agent is telling that he didn’t get approval yet, is there any way I can get information from NSW. Can I send a mail from my personal mail ID and ask update? ACS has approved 10 years and 9 month experience (OLD format), ANZSCO: 262113 System Administrator. Please help me to get update on NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Are you sure people with 4900 + are getting approval. My no is also 490* and date is 28 august. Still waiting


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

rrag said:


> hello friends,
> 
> i have applied for nsw ss on 1/08/2013 and got ack on 6th aug with a ref no 13/43**. I saw people getting approvals for ref no 13/49**. My agent is telling that he didn’t get approval yet, is there any way i can get information from nsw. Can i send a mail from my personal mail id and ask update? Acs has approved 10 years and 9 month experience (old format), anzsco: 262113 system administrator. Please help me to get update on nsw ss.
> 
> ...


you have to wait till 12 weeks of your application.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Its too serious in this flrum.
> Guys cheer up.
> Chup bathne se kya hoga?
> Donot v depressed. All of us will havr our ss and then golden email lf visa grant in nrct 4-5 months.


If we got SS Invitation so from now it will take 4-5 months for granting the visa...it will take that much time...


----------



## itsmeganesh (Jun 28, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> They are accepting upto AUG 6 2013....


Hi Friend,

My Application Details,

Invitation on 29th July
Application Lodged 10 August
Waiting for CO
Skill - Software Engineer.

Will this suspension impact to my case ?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> My Application Details,
> 
> ...


No it won't


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

Waiting waiting waiting............ God testing our patience probably....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

So today also no approvals...i believe after sep 16 they will release invitations.....


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everyone, am new to this thread. Having changed from 261112 to 262113 and updated my EOI I am sending off my forms today for NSW State Sponsorship. Any guesses how long it is taking at the moment for this part of the process?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Hi everyone, am new to this thread. Having changed from 261112 to 262113 and updated my EOI I am sending off my forms today for NSW State Sponsorship. Any guesses how long it is taking at the moment for this part of the process?
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


The standard criteria is 12 weeks but nowadays they are processing in 6-7 weeks.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> The standard criteria is 12 weeks but nowadays they are processing in 6-7 weeks.


gyan have you contacted NSW regarding Ref Number as they are processing upto AUG 6 2013....please update


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

gyan said:


> The standard criteria is 12 weeks but nowadays they are processing in 6-7 weeks.


Thanks Gyan


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I was going to apply for NSW SS for software engineer.

Got my ACS on 16 Aug 2013 and by then NSW closed SS for my category.

My IETLS scores are W-6 R-7 L-8.5 S-7.5 overall 7.5

Age 26 Education B.Tech(Computer Science) currently at 55 points 

ACT and SA have now closed their applications for software engineers.

So the only two states left Victoria and NSW

But Victoria is asking for 7.0 in each band.

could anyone let me know will NSW open up this year for SS or is it better to write IELTS again


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

smartasl09 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I was going to apply for NSW SS for software engineer.
> 
> ...


NSW should open for 2613 going ahead, but don't know exactly how much time they will take for this. Mean time try getting 7 band in each.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well. 

I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.

Email has been pasted below for reference
--------------------------------------------------------

There have been changes in the way ACS is reporting employment experience which affects applicants with an older version of the ACS Skill Assessment. I have contacted ACS on your behalf and they advised me that he met the ACS requirements on April 2008- which means only employment after this date is considered skilled employment. In light of this, you can only claim work experience outside Australia for 5-8 years. Please adjust your EOI to reflect this change, or alternatively you may wish to contact ACS if you believe there has been an error in their reporting.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.
> 
> I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.
> 
> ...


*BAD NEWS ! *Australian yet again proving they are having worst legal Immigration system.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.
> 
> I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.
> 
> ...



Now I am worrying about my ACS as well,
I got it 19th April 2013,

Expecting get 8+

I have got below from ACS


Dates : 01/04 - 08/07 (0 years 0 Months )
Possition : Web Dev/ Multi tech - not closely related to the nomination


Dates : 11/7 - 12/12 5 yrs 1 month
Pos : Senior Web dev / team lead ( Exe Grade )

Do you guys think it's going to effect?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> gyan have you contacted NSW regarding Ref Number as they are processing upto AUG 6 2013....please update


Hi Jayant,

Yes, I had called them but they asked me to wait for 2 weeks (1 week already passed). By that time, I should receive the acknowledgement number. It may be the case that my agent has already received it. I will check with him and post the update.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.
> 
> I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.
> 
> ...



Hi Steyn,

Were your qualification not closely related to your nominated occupation? 
I mean for ICT if you have done Engineering in Mechanical /Chemical and then started career in Computers, ACS deducts some experience. Please post your qualification details. People here are very confused about the ACS rules.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.
> 
> I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.
> 
> ...


They have problem with my experience too.. i have done my engineering in electronics and experience in IT. ACS verified but NSW is asking for more clarification and am sure they will cut my experience.. may be beyond required.. :deadhorse:
I am not sure.. if i will be able to get the invite or if i will end for some other county. :behindsofa:

Just keeping fingers crossed.. Wish you all the best with your applications.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> They have problem with my experience too.. i have done my engineering in electronics and experience in IT. ACS verified but NSW is asking for more clarification and am sure they will cut my experience.. may be beyond required.. :deadhorse:
> I am not sure.. if i will be able to get the invite or if i will end for some other county. :behindsofa:
> 
> Just keeping fingers crossed.. Wish you all the best with your applications.


Dear goyal, my ACS is also of march with 5.5 years but I am software engineer and I had done job in American based company in My country. I join as a junior software engineer and now I am principle software engineer. they have not send me any mail till now and my ack no is [email protected]@. will they reduce my experience?:behindsofa:


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello everyone, I lodged the application 3 Sep and received an email ack n 4 Sept saying that they are processing applications received on 8 August. I applied for 2111, accountant. 

However, I have a question. I wonder if I can go overseas for about 5 weeks starting on 21 Sept. Will they still process my application when the time come? They will send the answer by post? Not email? I thought we would receive email from Skilselect. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

van77tran said:


> Hello everyone, I lodged the application 3 Sep and received an email ack n 4 Sept saying that they are processing applications received on 8 August. I applied for 2111, accountant.
> 
> However, I have a question. I wonder if I can go overseas for about 5 weeks starting on 21 Sept. Will they still process my application when the time come? They will send the answer by post? Not email? I thought we would receive email from Skilselect.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hi,

I am also an Accountant and applied offshore. I got approval within 18 working days after acknowledgement. Since you are an onshore applicant you will get your invitation soon. 

Check the spreadsheet in this thread. For onshore Accountants, they have approved the SS within 3 weeks so far...

They will send you an email with the approval. For me, I got the approval and the invitation at the same time..

Good luck buddy...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello ruchkal and other nsw seniors,

There is a question in the 190 NSW application form that says:

*1. Australian Visa Held if any. What should I fill in that ?*

I have had a 457 visa and worked there but it has been already cancelled when I returned back to India. However, initially that visa was given to me for 4 years of validity, although I haven't worked there for 4 years.

I am skeptical if I have to fill the details, because it is already cancelled and an expiry date wouldn't be making a sense for the cancelled visa right ? Anyone on same situation please ? Advise.

*2. Should I place EOI with 65 points or to be safer 60 ?* Because I do have 4.3 years of experience fully considered by ACS as per old format, but if they reduce my 4 years experience in DIAC, I will lose 5 points, leading me to 60. But 60 is also meeting eligibility so I will be safer to get the grant, however, going through forum, it is likey to be rejected if we claim 65 in my scenario and they reduce it to 60 even though it meets eligibility. And, it will be successful if I claim 60 only by ignoring all my work experience myself. However, I do have all documents for my work experience including skill letters from my employers.

Please advise what is the safe option for NSW. 65 or 60 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also an Accountant and applied offshore. I got approval within 18 working days after acknowledgement. Since you are an onshore applicant you will get your invitation soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much mate. I hope so too. I think I will fly back if I get the invitation. Not sure if they still process it if they find out that the applicant is on holiday overseas. Nonetheless, congratulate to you Ruckal. Good luck to your application. : ) Keep in touch.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Steyn,
> 
> Were your qualification not closely related to your nominated occupation?
> I mean for ICT if you have done Engineering in Mechanical /Chemical and then started career in Computers, ACS deducts some experience. Please post your qualification details. People here are very confused about the ACS rules.


That's true. My qualification is not closely related to nominated occupation. However, ACS endorsed my full experience and didn't give any verdict on my qualification. But now it seems that they are going to apply new rules on even old version.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *BAD NEWS ! *Australian yet again proving they are having worst legal Immigration system.


Just wanted to if I'm the only one who has faced this problem or others have received such feedback from NSW?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

van77tran said:


> Thanks so much mate. I hope so too. I think I will fly back if I get the invitation. Not sure if they still process it if they find out that the applicant is on holiday overseas. Nonetheless, congratulate to you Ruckal. Good luck to your application. : ) Keep in touch.



Thank you dude... Good luck to you too....


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also an Accountant and applied offshore. I got approval within 18 working days after acknowledgement. Since you are an onshore applicant you will get your invitation soon.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Have u got any idea how long do the immigration take to process the file of 190 visa?
I got my state sponsorship within 3 weeks, as i am also an accountant. applied for my 190 visa on 30/5. Just wondering if u could give some idea abt it.
Thnx.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

hunter88 said:


> Hi!
> Have u got any idea how long do the immigration take to process the file of 190 visa?
> I got my state sponsorship within 3 weeks, as i am also an accountant. applied for my 190 visa on 30/5. Just wondering if u could give some idea abt it.
> Thnx.


Hi hunter88,

Nice to meet another Accountant.. I don't have an idea about visa grant time period. But from your scenario, I feel like I will have to wait a long time period:mad2:. Have you been allocated to a CO? Immi website states that a CO will be allocated within 5 weeks. 

Lets hope and pray for the best....:amen:


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hunter88,

Check this thread..... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## hunter88 (Aug 23, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hunter88,
> 
> Check this thread..... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Sorry my date for lodgement was 30/8


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi there....

I am new to expat forum.

Any one could give an idea as to when would the State Migration plan for NSW update?? The website says that the last update was done : October 2012. Do we expect the next update in October 2013 or later??

Can you throw some light.

I have applied for my skill assessment in VETASSESS one month back and my occupation is there in NSW and NT. But I am worried about whether the same will be there in the next update or not.

Awaiting response.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

rajeshasrani said:


> Hi there....
> 
> I am new to expat forum.
> 
> ...


Mostly it should be there as states follow pro rata concept.
Your occupation code?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Mroks said:


> Mostly it should be there as states follow pro rata concept.
> Your occupation code?


Thanks,

My occupation code is : 242111 i.e. University Lecturer


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

:fingerscrossed::frusty::typing::deadhorse:


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

venugopal said:


> :fingerscrossed::frusty::typing::deadhorse:


Same here mate.. I guess you are ICT?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

nir said:


> Same here mate.. I guess you are ICT?


Yes, ICT.

My stupid consultant delayed things a lot and lodged the application on 16th by a local courier guy and this fellow took his 7 days time to deliver on 23rd 

I was pushing them from July 3rd...had they been quicker, I would have been in safe zone.

Now the way things are unfolding, I am ok even if they reject. Lost interest in this entire process. Indian systems are better than the Aus systems


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

hunter88 said:


> Sorry my date for lodgement was 30/8


Ah... You scared me....:crazy: 

Then that's normal.... Have you subscribed to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1398.html thread? There are loadz of applicants in our situation. You can compare...

Lets keep our fingers crossed dude...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Yes, ICT.
> 
> My stupid consultant delayed things a lot and lodged the application on 16th by a local courier guy and this fellow took his 7 days time to deliver on 23rd
> 
> ...


Its already more than 9 months i still don't receive my Invitation. In nine months even new baby can born but NSW don't have guts to come clear. NSW nia "Chu*** Bana Diya Sabko" :/ :smash:


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Yes, ICT.
> 
> My stupid consultant delayed things a lot and lodged the application on 16th by a local courier guy and this fellow took his 7 days time to deliver on 23rd
> 
> ...


Same thing happens to me mate. Agent screwed a lots of things.Delayed everything, now I am in a big mess. :Cry:


----------



## HYD123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Could anyone let me understand, Whats the difference between - date of submission and visa date of effect ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Jayant,
> 
> Yes, I had called them but they asked me to wait for 2 weeks (1 week already passed). By that time, I should receive the acknowledgement number. It may be the case that my agent has already received it. I will check with him and post the update.


Gyan,

Any update on the ref number??


Regards,


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends, Can we expect approvals from tomorrow ...:flame:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Steyn,
> 
> Were your qualification not closely related to your nominated occupation?
> I mean for ICT if you have done Engineering in Mechanical /Chemical and then started career in Computers, ACS deducts some experience. Please post your qualification details. People here are very confused about the ACS rules.


What is your ack no.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello ruchkal and other nsw seniors,
> 
> There is a question in the 190 NSW application form that says:
> 
> ...



You can apply with 65, just make sure you dont provide any false information. Skillselect can be updated later if later required or requested. Let State decide if consider your points or not.. and make sure you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> You can apply with 65, just make sure you dont provide any false information. Skillselect can be updated later if later required or requested. Let State decide if consider your points or not.. and make sure you :fingerscrossed:


Thanks tarangoyal. I have all proper documents including skill letter for the international companies I have worked for. However, the old acs/new acs puzzle thing makes me skeptical as to should I claim points for my work experience (Producing all my original documents from employer) or safely ignore it myself as I already qualify even if I ignore points for work experience. 

Thus, I am not worried about producing documents, I have every single document more than the expectation from DIAC, like achievements and awards from project managers and other corporate related documents pertinent to my employment. My worry is, will CO not consider my work experience on the grounds that, I am from electronics and telecommunication education background with 4.3 years of software development and architecting experience. If you are not aware, ACS reduces 4 years for this situation as on today, but my report for ACS has considered all my full 4.3 years of experience as it was in Feb 2013. 

I understand we can change EOI anytime, but NSW application once we courier, we cannot change, and in that application, it is calculating points, so I am skeptical.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends...any new updates and approvals from NSW....


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends...any new updates and approvals from NSW....


I am also waiting... hoping get a better result. But now I am worrying about it. because of this new and Old ACS rules. 

I am bit confused how the NSW going to calculate the working experience.

ray2:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

nir said:


> I am also waiting... hoping get a better result. But now I am worrying about it. because of this new and Old ACS rules.
> 
> I am bit confused how the NSW going to calculate the working experience.
> 
> ray2:


Relax and hope for the best...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Is Sep 16 DIAC invitation cycle completed...otherwise when it will start...still no sound from NSW....


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Gyan,
> 
> Any update on the ref number??
> 
> ...


No, Not yet. I am waiting to hear something from them.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> No, Not yet. I am waiting to hear something from them.


Gyan..do u got any chance of contacting NSW.... really testing the patience...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Gyan..do u got any chance of contacting NSW.... really testing the patience...


I think they will send invite tomorrow (Just talk to mine agent).


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I think they will send invite tomorrow (Just talk to mine agent).


oh without ref number and direct invitation from NSW....??


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Experts, I have a question regarding my working experience,

I am trying to claim 8+ years

But My ACS result is,

Dates : 01/04 - 08/07 (0 years 0 Months )
Possition : Web Dev/ Multi tech - not closely related to the nomination


Dates : 11/7 - 12/12 (5 yrs 1 month)
Pos : Senior Web dev / team lead ( Exe Grade )

So they didn't calculate my first jobs experience saying not closely related to the nomination.

But I have sent all the salary documents , employees letters to the NSW.

Do you guys think NSW going to ignore those period because of the ACS?:help:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> oh without ref number and direct invitation from NSW....??


I can't say for 100%.

But my agent told me they will. NSW have track record of sending direct invitations without Ref. no.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

nir said:


> Experts, I have a question regarding my working experience,
> 
> I am trying to claim 8+ years
> 
> ...


I think yes. NSW goes with experience assessed by ACS. 

I seriously doubt their ability in assessing a candidate's experience though. Deducting 2-4 yrs indirectly means that we contributed ZERO to the organization we worked for and took salary for all that time . Lets ask DIAC if they have any job like this, I can join DIAC's office immediately


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

nir said:


> Experts, I have a question regarding my working experience,
> 
> I am trying to claim 8+ years
> 
> ...


Please paste some more information from ACS result. like they mentions period of "Skilled employment" ..just above your detailed experience info..

also if they have not calculated your entire experience then you are left with only 5 years and 2 yrs will be deducted from that..so actually you can get points from 3 years...

paste requested information..i can give you more info on this


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

190applicant said:


> Please paste some more information from ACS result. like they mentions period of "Skilled employment" ..just above your detailed experience info..
> 
> also if they have not calculated your entire experience then you are left with only 5 years and 2 yrs will be deducted from that..so actually you can get points from 3 years...
> 
> paste requested information..i can give you more info on this


Hi mate,

This what I got.

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12
February 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist from Microsoft completed October 2012 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:

Dates: 01/04 - 08/07 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Web Developer / Multimedia Technologist - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: XXXXX
Country: SRI LANKA

Dates: 11/07 - 12/12 (5yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Web Developer / Team Lead (Executive Grade)
Employer: XXXX
Country: SRI LANKA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

nir said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> This what I got.
> 
> ...


This look like OLS ACS result format..which means they have not deducted 2 years from your experience...according to this document you can claim points for 5 years.... BUT recently people are talking that NSW overlooking old ACS and applying new ACS rules which means they will deduct 2 years again.... please check some replies from people who have this issue....some of them have not received NSW invitatins yet but other have already received even with OLD acs format...


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

190applicant said:


> This look like OLS ACS result format..which means they have not deducted 2 years from your experience...according to this document you can claim points for 5 years.... BUT recently people are talking that NSW overlooking old ACS and applying new ACS rules which means they will deduct 2 years again.... please check some replies from people who have this issue....some of them have not received NSW invitatins yet but other have already received even with OLD acs format...


I am hopping to claim 8 years not 5 

My F%#$% lawyer don't have any idea about this then.

He said we can claim 8 and I can lodge the SS.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

nir said:


> I am hopping to claim 8 years not 5
> 
> My F%#$% lawyer don't have any idea about this then.
> 
> He said we can claim 8 and I can lodge the SS.


I think ACS deducted your exp because your education and job profile is not same :fencing:


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

nir said:


> I am hopping to claim 8 years not 5
> 
> My F%#$% lawyer don't have any idea about this then.
> 
> He said we can claim 8 and I can lodge the SS.



In my opinion, you can not claim 8 years... but you can argue for 5 years if they again reduce it to 3 after applying for nomination...because 5 years is valid as per your result..and nowhere in your result this is mentioned about new rule.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

190applicant said:


> In my opinion, you can not claim 8 years... but you can argue for 5 years if they again reduce it to 3 after applying for nomination...because 5 years is valid as per your result..and nowhere in your result this is mentioned about new rule.


Well said.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks tarangoyal. I have all proper documents including skill letter for the international companies I have worked for. However, the old acs/new acs puzzle thing makes me skeptical as to should I claim points for my work experience (Producing all my original documents from employer) or safely ignore it myself as I already qualify even if I ignore points for work experience.
> 
> Thus, I am not worried about producing documents, I have every single document more than the expectation from DIAC, like achievements and awards from project managers and other corporate related documents pertinent to my employment. My worry is, will CO not consider my work experience on the grounds that, I am from electronics and telecommunication education background with 4.3 years of software development and architecting experience. If you are not aware, ACS reduces 4 years for this situation as on today, but my report for ACS has considered all my full 4.3 years of experience as it was in Feb 2013.
> 
> ...


I am an electronics and instrumentation engineer and my experience lies with system admin. ACS approved it as relavant... :fingerscrossed:

Give it your best shot. Hire a good agent for a better consultation. Everything will go fine. It is just you have to wait a lot for the entire process to complete.. :attention::crazy:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I am an electronics and instrumentation engineer and my experience lies with system admin. ACS approved it as relavant... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Give it your best shot. Hire a good agent for a better consultation. Everything will go fine. It is just you have to wait a lot for the entire process to complete.. :attention::crazy:


Agents are good for nothing . My State Sponsorship is till hanging in NSW since last 9 MONTHS. :smash:


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Agents are good for nothing . My State Sponsorship is till hanging in NSW since last 9 MONTHS. :smash:



Why don't you call and ask about its status? They are supposed to give results within 12 weeks (as per the NSW site updates)


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Agents are good for nothing . My State Sponsorship is till hanging in NSW since last 9 MONTHS. :smash:


have u verified whether ur DD processed or not....I believe DD will valid for 6 months then you can request them to know the status of the application...and tell them the time lines and convey them about the DD status..so they will take ur application on High priority...


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*No Invitations*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/frown.gif
No invitation till now.It seems today NSW staff is on holidayhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/blah.gif


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

any one get approval today ???????????????????


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it true...

If we got invitation from SS then with in same day or couple of days we are getting DIAC invitation...SS invitations no need to wait for the DIAC Monthly rounds...we are getting DIAC invitations directly...


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Is it true...
> 
> If we got invitation from SS then with in same day or couple of days we are getting DIAC invitation...SS invitations no need to wait for the DIAC Monthly rounds...we are getting DIAC invitations directly...


yes, its very much true dear.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> yes, its very much true dear.


So if we got SS approval mail...if anything DIAC changes it wont impact to us right?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I am an electronics and instrumentation engineer and my experience lies with system admin. ACS approved it as relavant... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Give it your best shot. Hire a good agent for a better consultation. Everything will go fine. It is just you have to wait a lot for the entire process to complete.. :attention::crazy:


dear Taranga 
no news today too, what is going on ? how can we know our status?:help:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Update:

Looks like NSW issuing SS on Pro-rata basis anyways congratulations to all of you who received Invite. 


_I too got an invite today . Code 2613, 65 Points and Submitted date 11-08-2013.

How much time does it take from now to till the grant? Did we see any rejections in the recent times?_

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitation-round-aus-imm-21.html#post1742305

Another http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitation-round-aus-imm-20.html#post1741201


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Update:
> 
> Looks like NSW issuing SS on Pro-rata basis anyways congratulations to all of you who received Invite.
> 
> ...


congratulations , your patience wins here best of luck for further....
you were old acs?
when did you receive )time( invitation? 
you have 65 then why nsw ss?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Update:
> 
> Looks like NSW issuing SS on Pro-rata basis anyways congratulations to all of you who received Invite.
> 
> ...


These are 189 invites not 190 , the date of submission is in aug(09th) where as nsw closed on 06th...

No one knows what NSW is waiting for.

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Achin said:


> These are 189 invites not 190 , the date of submission is in aug(09th) where as nsw closed on 06th...
> 
> No one knows what NSW is waiting for.
> 
> ...


O S*** Sorry Guys ... :/


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> congratulations , your patience wins here best of luck for further....
> you were old acs?
> when did you receive )time( invitation?
> you have 65 then why nsw ss?


Not me ..


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> dear Taranga
> no news today too, what is going on ? how can we know our status?:help:


Can you do something to make the NSW process faster ?

Yes - Then do it 
No - Then wait and watch :shocked:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Not me ..


ohooooooooo yes now I can understand
NSW is waiting for what??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

for what man?????????????????????
tell all of us



:nono::shocked:


umashanker said:


> ohooooooooo yes now I can understand
> NSW is waiting for what??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> for what man?????????????????????
> tell all of us
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry my False Alarm cause emotional breakdown  10 :whip: for me. 

Actual i had posted latest Invitation without realizing they were for 189 not 190 :/


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Please forgive me if this is not the right place to ask this question.. 

I am an Analyst Programmer and my occupation is under SOL1. Based on my ACS assessment (new format)+age+IELTS+ other factors , I got a total of 55 points.
My wife’s profession is there in CSOL list but not in the SOL List and also she got her positive skill assessment + IELTS done to support my application with partner skill 5 points.

So my question is that even though we got 60 points in total do I need to apply for state sponsorship as my wife’s (partner skill) falls under the CSOL list or can we apply for 189 Visa ?. Thanks in advance for all your valuable advice and help in this matter


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Please forgive me if this is not the right place to ask this question..
> 
> I am an Analyst Programmer and my occupation is under SOL1. Based on my ACS assessment (new format)+age+IELTS+ other factors , I got a total of 55 points.
> My wife’s profession is there in CSOL list but not in the SOL List and also she got her positive skill assessment + IELTS done to support my application with partner skill 5 points.
> ...


Hi Cool,

Sorry to say...U cant claim your partner points because both must exists in same category SOL1 ...then only u can claim partner points..

Please share ur partner occupation and ICT code.. 

Regards


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi Cool,
> 
> Sorry to say...U cant claim your partner points because both must exists in same category SOL1 ...then only u can claim partner points..
> 
> ...


My wifes ICT code is Nurse Educator-254211
and mine is Analyst Programmer - 261311


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> My wifes ICT code is Nurse Educator-254211
> and mine is Analyst Programmer - 261311


Hi Cool,

There is no chance of claiming points from your spouse and vice versa...As per the rule both must exists in same occupation list and same SOL .... Better try IELTS for getting more points...

Regards,


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Gyan..do u got any chance of contacting NSW.... really testing the patience...


Hi Jayant
I have not contacted them. I am waiting for them to come to me now.
Even if i call them, there would a standard answer that your application is still not 12 weeks old Please wait  ..


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi Cool,
> 
> There is no chance of claiming points from your spouse and vice versa...As per the rule both must exists in same occupation list and same SOL .... Better try IELTS for getting more points...
> 
> Regards,


But i think I can apply for the NSW SS right?There is noting stopping from that.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> But i think I can apply for the NSW SS right?There is noting stopping from that.


Yeah u can go for SS for any state and you have to reach the eligibility criteria and I believe you are seeing the forum...NSW SS suspended and soo many people are waiting for the ref numbers and invitations...once if NSW re opens for new applications then you can lodge for EOI...upto that you have to wait and see....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Jayant
> I have not contacted them. I am waiting for them to come to me now.
> Even if i call them, there would a standard answer that your application is still not 12 weeks old Please wait  ..


yup you are right...we have to wait .... no other choice...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Yeah u can go for SS for any state and you have to reach the eligibility criteria and I believe you are seeing the forum...NSW SS suspended and soo many people are waiting for the ref numbers and invitations...once if NSW re opens for new applications then you can lodge for EOI...upto that you have to wait and see....


Hi Jayantsit,

Thanks for the reply..* Can you please tell/guide me where it is mentioned that both main applicant and patner should be there in the same SOL List?..*

Also I am thinking of another plan but not comfortable with that :ranger::ranger: My Wife also has 55 points based on her assessment,exp ,age,ielts etc. So thinking of making her as primary applicant and myself as partner. In this case I can apply for the NSW now because there is no stoppage for Nurse Educator code at the moment.

The only worry I have is that She quit the profession of Nurse Educator on 2010 end and now working in the Health Care Industry. Also dont have much evidence to prove her old exp other than the salary,roles,duration mentoned in the reference letter.Had to cancel all the bank account when we left our country.So DIAC may raise the concern about her present exp is not relate to Nurse Educator and also the proof of exp.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> Thanks for the reply..* Can you please tell/guide me where it is mentioned that both main applicant and patner should be there in the same SOL List?..*
> 
> ...


Follow the link 

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

Partner Skills

You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:


age
 English language ability
 a suitable skills assessment in a nominated
 occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.

You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.
Points Evidence required
5 

You must provide evidence that your partner meets the requirements. This evidence must be:


documents that prove your partner is 50 years of age or younger
 documents that prove your partner has at least competent English
 a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your
partner’s nominated occupation (*your partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation*).


Better options 

1. Increase your score by writing IELTS exam
2. Wait for NSW SS


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Follow the link
> 
> Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details and help Jayantsit


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> Thanks for the reply..* Can you please tell/guide me where it is mentioned that both main applicant and patner should be there in the same SOL List?..*
> 
> ...



Hi , Partner occupation must be on the SOL list,, but can be any from the SOL list,,not need to be same,, is ok if you different as her...but both must appear on list than you can claim 5 points partner.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear All
what you all think,, is there any chance of getting invited by NSW for 261313 with Old ACS? I lost my patience , my ack no is [email protected]@ ..............................


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Applications should be posted to:

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

To which address we need to send the application with supporting documents, Street address or Mail address??.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear All
> what you all think,, is there any chance of getting invited by NSW for 261313 with Old ACS? I lost my patience , my ack no is [email protected]@ ..............................


Check the left over quota for your occupation,, there are many waiting already with ready SS approved in the pool. I heard from sb that many occupations will be removed from SOL list , change rules and points list as per new government....bt noone knows when. 
At this stage they wait first to select from people already in waiting pool,,and if many still needed, SS will reopen....all depends on occupation.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Guys, please stop contacting NSW Trade and Investment! They have enough to do with the applications. The more people keep asking the same questions over and over again, the slower the process will be. There is no other option but wait. I'm very nervous, too, I had worked on my visa for three years before the DIAC announcement suddenly appeared out of nowhere. But you just have to sit back and relax and wait.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Guys, please stop contacting NSW Trade and Investment! They have enough to do with the applications. The more people keep asking the same questions over and over again, the slower the process will be. There is no other option but wait. I'm very nervous, too, I had worked on my visa for three years before the DIAC announcement suddenly appeared out of nowhere. But you just have to sit back and relax and wait.


you are right...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any new updates from NSW or approvals...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Applications should be posted to:
> 
> Migration Services 190 Team
> NSW Trade and Investment
> ...


Send it on street address


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Any new updates from NSW or approvals...


Nope till now no news... god knows what is cooking  , we can only wait and watch :fish2:


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

bliss said:


> Nope till now no news... god knows what is cooking  , we can only wait and watch :fish2:


Guys,
All of us are fed up of assuming and predicting the tentative dates for approvals to come. 

I guess all theories we read and wrote have failed till now, my last assumption is that, there is probably only one CO who looks into ICT approvals and He/She is on long leave or must have lost username password to enter the approval system

:smash:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

:rofl:


bliss said:


> Guys,
> All of us are fed up of assuming and predicting the tentative dates for approvals to come.
> 
> I guess all theories we read and wrote have failed till now, my last assumption is that, there is probably only one CO who looks into ICT approvals and He/She is on long leave or must have lost username password to enter the approval system
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish to :flypig: to NSW and :argue: with them.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Achin said:


> :rofl:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish to :flypig: to NSW and :argue: with them.


Australia proving they are having most useless Immigration System in the world. Even Mexico is having very structural Immigration system.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*NSW SS App*

Friends,

I recently got my skill assessment done by VET and preparing to apply for NSW SS.

I understand from the document checklist that in addition to IELTS and VET Skill Assess report...they are asking mostly for all the documents which was sent for skill assessment...so my question is as below:

1) Should I create a new set of document with fresh notarization or use the soft copy which I have from the past.

2) During my Vet Skill assessment I was part of the group company, however I have moved from a group company to a parent company payroll....subsequent to which I have a fresh offer letter and also a relieving letter from the past group company....so should I send them new employment details or provide the same documents which were provided to Vet for skill assessment.

Suggestions appreciated.

Cheers,
Umeshinaz.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> I recently got my skill assessment done by VET and preparing to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...



Hi,
You need to send all documents by courier, hence a new set would be required, 
Its better to send all relevant documents, even the new offer letter etc, get photo copies, get them notarized and send them.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Australia proving they are having most useless Immigration System in the world. Even Mexico is having very structural Immigration system.


Totally agree with you, there is no way to get any update from them, the tele support person at NSW has only one reply , [you will get the outcome within 12 weeks].

Hence just wait ... wait ... wait ... and keep refreshing your email, who knows when the email might land up.

:violin:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Achin said:


> Totally agree with you, there is no way to get any update from them, the tele support person at NSW has only one reply , [you will get the outcome within 12 weeks].
> 
> Hence just wait ... wait ... wait ... and keep refreshing your email, who knows when the email might land up.
> 
> :violin:


Just checked the online google sheet seems there is no approval on any occupation code since 13th Sep.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Achin said:


> Just checked the online google sheet seems there is no approval on any occupation code since 13th Sep.


Just now checked updated sheet and found that there is one approval today, that is of 'System Admin' occupation.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

bliss said:


> Just now checked updated sheet and found that there is one approval today, that is of 'System Admin' occupation.


It rang the bell.. as I am from sys admin too.. ack date 16th July 2013.. i logged into skill select.. still nothing there.. 
Slow and steady wins the race.. :fingerscrossed: :violin:


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> It rang the bell.. as I am from sys admin too.. ack date 16th July 2013.. i logged into skill select.. still nothing there..
> Slow and steady wins the race.. :fingerscrossed: :violin:


Hi Taran

Pls share ref no .... R u onshore or offshore?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

21 ausgust ack is going on and mine is 28thaug. hope will get the invitation by next week


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

*Production or plant Engineer*

i am from India with 55 Points currently applied for my Engineers Australia under Production or plant Engineer 2 mths back still waiting for the results.

Currently i have only 6 band in all sections, As i have seen in all state nomination my occupation category is ony under western Australia list, didnt find in the NSW list

Is any one there under Production or plant Engineer cateogry trying for State nomination.

kindly share the info


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> 21 ausgust ack is going on and mine is 28thaug. hope will get the invitation by next week


My ack date is 6th Aug still waiting......


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> It rang the bell.. as I am from sys admin too.. ack date 16th July 2013.. i logged into skill select.. still nothing there..
> Slow and steady wins the race.. :fingerscrossed: :violin:


The one which got approval today submitted doc on 16th August and is offshore.
This is strange, earlier date candidate should have been processed at priority.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hi Taran
> 
> Pls share ref no .... R u onshore or offshore?


offshore.. eep:


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

bliss said:


> The one which got approval today submitted doc on 16th August and is offshore.
> This is strange, earlier date candidate should have been processed at priority.


Not sure.. what is going on... might be different officers assigned to these cases.. one was energetic.. and other forgot to take his red-bull :crutch::fingerscrossed:


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> offshore.. eep:


what is your reff no???


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

I think only problem with NSW for other states they are processing the applications FCFS basis... Need to wait and see ...:flame::hail::crutch::tape:


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

hope the best for u guys.......my prayers there for u guys for ur approval


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys 


could someone answer me....I have an invitation for NSW (360*, ) I got it on sep 2nd, software engineer, my doubt is do we need to apply PR for entire family or can I get PR done for myself and take my wife and child as dependents (this would lot of money for me).


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> could someone answer me....I have an invitation for NSW (360*, ) I got it on sep 2nd, software engineer, my doubt is do we need to apply PR for entire family or can I get PR done for myself and take my wife and child as dependents (this would lot of money for me).


Include your wife and kids in application.
This would create lot of trouble in future and more money than now


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

IN my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents. 
But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents. 
Where and how should I reflect this change. Any idea??


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> IN my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents.
> But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents.
> Where and how should I reflect this change. Any idea??


It's better for you to talk to DIAC or Lawyer about this thing.
What I read before that if you submitted any wrong information in EOI, then you need to withdraw your application, again apply with correct information and wait for the invitation.
I can understand that it must be an awful things but you can take concession as you did not want to gain any unnecessary advantage like people do when claiming for forged qualification/experience which they don't possess.
To be very honest I was also confused when I was filling this question. It is a bit misleading as chances are primary applicant can count himself/herself.


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

hawaiisurf said:


> IN my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents.
> But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents.
> Where and how should I reflect this change. Any idea??


I found this thread. May be it is useful for you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stake-filling-eoi-visa-application-agent.html


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey some one again mess up with spread sheet.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends any approvals or updates from NSW..


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

It's Almost Two months now.

Still waiting on NSW reply. Wonder how long they are going to take..


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

nir said:


> It's Almost Two months now.
> 
> Still waiting on NSW reply. Wonder how long they are going to take..


Can anyone send an email or give them a call to ask what's going on?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

superztc said:


> Can anyone send an email or give them a call to ask what's going on?


It is raising level of stress that all of us are experiencing Each of us want to know the answer to mystery that why are approvals on halt since 7th September? Your location is onshore. Can you try calling them up and find out? Please share your findings with us.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

bliss said:


> It is raising level of stress that all of us are experiencing Each of us want to know the answer to mystery that why are approvals on halt since 7th September? Your location is onshore. *Can you try calling them up and find out?* Please share your findings with us.


Guys, do you really think that helps? It is "*raising stress" for *them** when everybody interrupts their work with useless questions. Have you read the automated email you receive when you send them an email? It clearly states, *"Please note that we do not provide status updates on individual applications during the assessment process."* Just let them do their job! It seems to me that everybody is calling them over and over again, or writing emails et cetera. Have you actually thought about what consequences that just must have? The more people they have to deal with on the phone and the more emails they have to process, the slower the whole process gets for everyone. If you only have questions regarding the progress of your application, do try to avoid asking. I can only repeat myself. It's hard for everyone to wait, but please, guys, just be patient. Otherwise it'll take even longer until we know.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

bliss said:


> It is raising level of stress that all of us are experiencing Each of us want to know the answer to mystery that why are approvals on halt since 7th September? Your location is onshore. Can you try calling them up and find out? Please share your findings with us.


Hey friends
Just check spread sheet.
Ack no 4800 + is going with date 26 aug.
Hope will get invitation by friday


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

firedragon said:


> Guys, do you really think that helps? It is "*raising stress" for *them** when everybody interrupts their work with useless questions. Have you read the automated email you receive when you send them an email? It clearly states, *"Please note that we do not provide status updates on individual applications during the assessment process."* Just let them do their job! It seems to me that everybody is calling them over and over again, or writing emails et cetera. Have you actually thought about what consequences that just must have? The more people they have to deal with on the phone and the more emails they have to process, the slower the whole process gets for everyone. If you only have questions regarding the progress of your application, do try to avoid asking. I can only repeat myself. It's hard for everyone to wait, but please, guys, just be patient. Otherwise it'll take even longer until we know.


Sorry I disagree with you! There is no harm in calling and finding, what do you think the CO picks up the call who is also processing the files, comeon... there are separate ppl for phone handling and email communication. No one has access to the COs who are processing the files and thus there is no way it will delay any process.
But there is a great chance that people might get some update ! even update like CO is on vacation  hence delay. 

There has to be a obvious reason why there is delay , and latest applications are getting approved in less than a month. Moreover if you see the ICT member who got approval until 07th Sep did not complete the 12 weeks period, hence everyone is curious. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Achin said:


> Sorry I disagree with you! There is no harm in calling and finding, what do you think the CO picks up the call who is also processing the files, comeon... there are separate ppl for phone handling and email communication. No one has access to the COs who are processing the files and thus there is no way it will delay any process.
> But there is a great chance that people might get some update ! even update like CO is on vacation  hence delay.
> 
> There has to be a obvious reason why there is delay , and latest applications are getting approved in less than a month. Moreover if you see the ICT member who got approval until 07th Sep did not complete the 12 weeks period, hence everyone is curious.
> ...


You are right, nobody would intend to call or email NSW if the situation was normal and ICT applicants were not put on halt suddenly without knowing a reason for it.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Achin said:


> Sorry I disagree with you! There is no harm in calling and finding, what do you think the CO picks up the call who is also processing the files, comeon... there are separate ppl for phone handling and email communication. No one has access to the COs who are processing the files and thus there is no way it will delay any process.
> But there is a great chance that people might get some update ! even update like CO is on vacation  hence delay.
> 
> There has to be a obvious reason why there is delay , and latest applications are getting approved in less than a month. Moreover if you see the ICT member who got approval until 07th Sep did not complete the 12 weeks period, hence everyone is curious.
> ...


I see your point but I don't agree. Of course, it's not the case officers answering the phone calls. But the more people ask questions, the more those who answer phone calls ask the case officers et cetera. Some of the emails will actually be forwarded to case officers, and some of the phone calls actually lead to case officers interrupting their work to read the notes and emails of those who received the calls. Simple status update questions like "When can I expect my approval?" simply have no point at all. This is clearly stated on the NSW web site as well as in their emails. If you don't have a specific question regarding your case, such as a question concerning a specific problem like a missing document, do try to avoid contacting them. It won't help.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

bliss said:


> You are right, nobody would intend to call or email NSW if the situation was normal and ICT applicants were not put on halt suddenly without knowing a reason for it.


Again, I disagree. NSW states on their web site that processing can take "up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe." So if you haven't been waiting for more than 12 weeks, there is no point asking.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

firedragon said:


> I see your point but I don't agree. Of course, it's not the case officers answering the phone calls. But the more people ask questions, the more those who answer phone calls ask the case officers et cetera. Some of the emails will actually be forwarded to case officers, and some of the phone calls actually lead to case officers interrupting their work to read the notes and emails of those who received the calls. Simple status update questions like "When can I expect my approval?" simply have no point at all. This is clearly stated on the NSW web site as well as in their emails. If you don't have a specific question regarding your case, such as a question concerning a specific problem like a missing document, do try to avoid contacting them. It won't help.


No point in the debate, everyone is curious and want to know what is happening, that is the reason you/me are also in this thread to find out what is happening, and there are silent reader, few of us seek information from various sources(websites, mara agents, different states etc) and then present it here for all to know (that's community) and help people who are waiting. 

Hence I do not see any issue as such in calling or finding the cause.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Again, I disagree. NSW states on their web site that processing can take "up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe." So if you haven't been waiting for more than 12 weeks, there is no point asking.


Everyone knows they mention 12 weeks period but practically they have a track record for processing approvals within one month since July (refer google doc). Moreover a sudden halt has to have some reason behind it. hence this is obvious that applicants want to hear communication about this from NSW.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*16 sep round results*

16 sep Invitations round results are published
SkillSelect

upto august 2613 invitations issued were 1333
and now after 16 september invitations issued against 2613 are --1721
so total 2613 invitations in september are = 1721-1333=388
remaining places for 2613 for remaining 9 months are =4800-1721=3079


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

bliss said:


> Everyone knows they mention 12 weeks period but practically they have a track record for processing approvals within one month since July (refer google doc). Moreover a sudden halt has to have some reason behind it. hence this is obvious that applicants want to hear communication about this from NSW.


True, but again: It doesn't help asking. If they have something to announce, they will do so on their web site. We're not children who need to ask "Are we there yet?" all along the way. I've applied as well and I'm in 2613. I'm terribly impatient and waiting for news as I've worked on the visa for years, but there is no point, absolutely no point asking for a progress statement within the 12 weeks period.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update*

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following *six occupations*, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a *pro rata basis *in each *twice monthly invitation round* over the remainder of the program year:

Chemical and Materials Engineers
*ICT Business and Systems Analysts*
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
*Software and Applications Programmers*.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Cut - Offs point in 16 Sept round:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 

2334 Electronics Engineers 65 

2339 Other Engineering Professionals 70 

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 

2613 Software and Applications Programmers 65 

2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next round of invitation is on 1 Oct, 2013

So their is no use to call NSW


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Update*
> 
> Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following *six occupations*, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a *pro rata basis *in each *twice monthly invitation round* over the remainder of the program year:
> 
> ...



This seems to be an old news and i suppose it is for 189 Visa. Am i correct?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

gyan said:


> This seems to be an old news and i suppose it is for 189 Visa. Am i correct?


Its not a OLD news. Check Invitation process and cut offs section on down below page.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/reports/report-2013-09-16/


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am holding MBCS title from British computer society.

Do you guys think I can claim any points or any other value for that?


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Its not a OLD news. Check Invitation process and cut offs section on down below page.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


Any idea when will they probably start processing applications with 60 points for 261313 ???? I have filed my EOI for 190..... op2:

Sajin C A


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends are you aware this or not Nsw is evaluating the acs with new rules though who applied for nsw with old acs report ... CO considering the new acs rules and evaluating the application based on the new acs rules system and reducing the number of years and then checking the points...this information got from my process consultant and already few applications got rejected due to old acs....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Any idea when will they probably start processing applications with 60 points for 261313 ???? I have filed my EOI for 190..... op2:
> 
> Sajin C A


Sajin your documents reached to NSW on 5 Aug 2013 right? If so could you please let me know when u got ref number because my documents reached to NSW on same day and still I didn't get ref number....


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends are you aware this or not Nsw is evaluating the acs with new rules though who applied for nsw with old acs report ... CO considering the new acs rules and evaluating the application based on the new acs rules system and reducing the number of years and then checking the points...this information got from my process consultant and already few applications got rejected due to old acs....


So now Australia running Immigration SCAM :/


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> So now Australia running Immigration SCAM :/


My agent told me about this today morning few applications got rejected old acs because as per the old acs definitely there are good chances of loosing points and shortage of points....


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> My agent told me about this today morning few applications got rejected old acs because as per the old acs definitely there are good chances of loosing points and shortage of points....


this is during nsw ss or after apply 190 visa?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> this is during nsw ss or after apply 190 visa?


During nsw ss


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Seems like even if we get the SS approval we need 65 points to lodge the Visa.

I am really fed up this thing now. lawyer and Aus Officials F%&# up big time


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends are you aware this or not Nsw is evaluating the acs with new rules though who applied for nsw with old acs report ... CO considering the new acs rules and evaluating the application based on the new acs rules system and reducing the number of years and then checking the points...this information got from my process consultant and already few applications got rejected due to old acs....



Jayant,
if we go by your agent statement , he is saying that all applications with old ACS are being analysed ,also that some got rejected, even if agree to his statement what about the some applications which are eligible applications to be approved . It can't be possible that all pipeline applications are old ACS or all rejected or not even single application approved. Is the outcome negative for all? NO, Your agents seems to be talking baseless. I think that ACS is not reason for delays.
Moreover whatever the outcome maybe why would NSW hold it ? It will inform whether rejected or approved without waiting for all applications to be processed.

There can be any reason which we don't know. One of the possibilities maybe that DIAC has instructed states to approve limited number of application every month so that DIAC can keep control on occupation ceiling from getting exhausted early for ICT , as per that NSW approved fixed number in Ist round of September for the whole month . 2nd round list ie 16th September list was published hence NSW may start processing again today onward for October month, because any invite now onward will get counted in October approvals , in any case whether today onward or during 1st round of October it will be added to October approvals, hence NSW may again process a fix number of applications today onward.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends are you aware this or not Nsw is evaluating the acs with new rules though who applied for nsw with old acs report ... CO considering the new acs rules and evaluating the application based on the new acs rules system and reducing the number of years and then checking the points...this information got from my process consultant and already few applications got rejected due to old acs....


Your consultant seems to be right. 

I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points. 

Keeping this in view, candidates who applied with old ACS format and claimed 55+5 points might have got rejections


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends are you aware this or not Nsw is evaluating the acs with new rules though who applied for nsw with old acs report ... CO considering the new acs rules and evaluating the application based on the new acs rules system and reducing the number of years and then checking the points...this information got from my process consultant and already few applications got rejected due to old acs....


Hi jayantsit

Don't worry mate things will be positive don't come to any conclusions based on somebody's assumptions it will unnecessary become the extra pain for what we are already undergoing. According to me waiting gives u very positive outcome at last so my sincere advise is to don't panic every hour just wait u all will definitely get the positive outcome. 

20 days back I was also under the same situation and waited for 2 months for the approval finally I got it on 2 sep with 55+5 and with the old acs. So just wait there are some workouts happening for the golden 6 occupations for which there are taking little more time. If we look earlier people have waited for min 3 months and max upto 4 weeks i.e 4 months which is the actual time frame committed by NSW. 

Best of luck to all u guys . Will pray for all u guys


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Good News guys 

Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:

It seems that after a delay of one and half weeks. NSW has finally started processing golden occupation applications.  I wish best of luck to everyone waiting for their approval 

Would also like to mentioned here that I applied with old ACS format and was made to reduce experience and points in the EOI 

I hope it helps


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Good News guys
> 
> Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:
> 
> ...


Great news mate 

So they reduce your working experience?

Also if we have only 60 points are we still eligible to apply for Visa?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Good News guys
> 
> Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:
> 
> ...


Congrats.... :hippie::angel:


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

nir said:


> Great news mate
> 
> So they reduce your working experience?
> 
> Also if we have only 60 points are we still eligible to apply for Visa?


Well! it happened in my case and have also seen a few posts where people came across the same situation. Not sure if they will reduce everyone's experience. 

Actually, I had a slightly complicated situation where my education wasn't relevant to my occupation and I cleared ACS through RPL. If it's for only such cases then others won't get affected and I hope it's the case.

But if it is for everyone then i'm afraid people claiming 55+5 and having old ACS format would be in trouble.


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Congrats.... :hippie::angel:


Thanks mate and best of luck to you guyz


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends
> Just check spread sheet.
> Ack no 4800 + is going with date 26 aug.
> Hope will get invitation by friday


Hi Sylvia, I have been followed posts from Expat members to keep track of my application process. Since mine starts with 50**. I wonder if you have received an invitation yet? Thank you.


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

Steyn said:


> Good News guys
> 
> Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:
> 
> ...


Congrat Steyn, I know that a lot of applicants with your career of choice are very nervous atm. This will give them hope.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Good News guys
> 
> Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Styen...
Do you mean that your EOI was updated to rwduce points and still you got invitation?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Its not a OLD news. Check Invitation process and cut offs section on down below page.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


Yes it is old news. Please check, the same has been mentioned in 2nd Sep round results as well. 

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 2 September 2013 Results


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

van77tran said:


> Hi Sylvia, I have been followed posts from Expat members to keep track of my application process. Since mine starts with 50**. I wonder if you have received an invitation yet? Thank you.


I did not gdt it till now


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats !!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any more approvals today???


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Your consultant seems to be right.
> 
> I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points.
> 
> Keeping this in view, candidates who applied with old ACS format and claimed 55+5 points might have got rejections



Dear Steyn from ur signature it seems that u received invitation from NSW yesterday?. i have also applied and my ack=13/42** .i hope i will get invitation in few days as well and then visa lodge. will u please give ur email or contact number to disscuss these next steps . i am from Lahore pakistan


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Good News guys
> 
> Just checked my email and found out that my consultant forwarded SS approval and invitation emails yesterday, later in the evening :whoo:
> 
> ...



Please update Google spreadsheet


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello everyone.. 

after a long time i am logging in.Received a mail from NSW. Thought of sharing.

"We are hoping to process applications received before August 5. Please be patient, we will be in touch once we can issue you with a reference number. "

Thanks.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

meher said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> after a long time i am logging in.Received a mail from NSW. Thought of sharing.
> 
> ...


What hoping they committed in website that they will process before AUG 6 applications  really getting mad...

In the website....

The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW suspended these occupational categories on* 06 August 2013.*

Applications received *before suspension*

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

that's what i too thought..info what we know already ,they sent the same..


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> What hoping they committed in website that they will process before AUG 6 applications  really getting mad...
> 
> In the website....
> 
> ...


Jayant... dont panic  .... I also sent mail to NSW for clarification..they sent me following reply...my application was received at NSW on 5th Aug..

Dear XXX, 
We hope to process your application. Please be patient, you will be issued a reference number in the near future. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> Jayant... dont panic  .... I also sent mail to NSW for clarification..they sent me following reply...my application was received at NSW on 5th Aug..
> 
> Dear XXX,
> We hope to process your application. Please be patient, you will be issued a reference number in the near future.
> ...


Thanks for the update... but they are not giving proper information .... my guess for us it will take more than a month to grant invitation....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

190applicant said:


> Jayant... dont panic  .... I also sent mail to NSW for clarification..they sent me following reply...my application was received at NSW on 5th Aug..
> 
> Dear XXX,
> We hope to process your application. Please be patient, you will be issued a reference number in the near future.
> ...


Please update ur timelines otherwise update the signature...


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Please update ur timelines otherwise update the signature...


check signature..


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please update Google spreadsheet


Hi About2013,

Can you please advise on path of spreadsheet.

Thanks


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi About2013,
> 
> Can you please advise on path of spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks


FYI...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Your consultant seems to be right.
> 
> I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points.
> 
> Keeping this in view, candidates who applied with old ACS format and claimed 55+5 points might have got rejections


hi, when you received SS approval? is that from NSW or DIAC? your ACS? your ack no ?


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

van77tran said:


> Congrat Steyn, I know that a lot of applicants with your career of choice are very nervous atm. This will give them hope.


Yup, it definitely will


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

gyan said:


> Congratulations Styen...
> Do you mean that your EOI was updated to rwduce points and still you got invitation?


Thanks mate 

Yes, that's correct. I applied with 60+5 points but then CO made me reduce my experience in the EOI. Consequently, i got approval with 55+5 points


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

saghirq said:


> Dear Steyn from ur signature it seems that u received invitation from NSW yesterday?. i have also applied and my ack=13/42** .i hope i will get invitation in few days as well and then visa lodge. will u please give ur email or contact number to disscuss these next steps . i am from Lahore pakistan


Please check your PM


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please update Google spreadsheet


Done


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yes, that's correct. I applied with 60+5 points but then CO made me reduce my experience in the EOI. Consequently, i got approval with 55+5 points


Thanks for sharing this info..If this is the case then lot of applicants will be impacted and NSW will be working more on the rejections rather than approvals


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi, when you received SS approval?
> *ANS: Sept 18*
> is that from NSW or DIAC?
> *ANS: Got both, SS approval from NSW and Skillselect invitation from DIAC*
> ...


Please check my response in bold text


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Done


Thanks and Best of Luck for future process.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Steyn said:


> Please check my response in bold text


Almost three Months !


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Does that mean that NSW is working on the July 22nd application for 2613** and what will happen to the old applications?? Is it not processing because of thie ACS result matter and applicant has not enough points


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

All, can I apply for NSW sponsorship now for Developer Programmer ??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

mjamal14 said:


> All, can I apply for NSW sponsorship now for Developer Programmer ??


No u cant ... NSW was suspended the 2613 series....need to wait ...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think now its Impossible to get Invitation for those who are having 55 points with 5 year of Exp. and are expecting 5 NSW points to reach 60 points.

As NSW start following ACS news rule, for old ACS as well while accessing the applications. And start deducting 2 years because of that applicants are now start losing 5 points and their points reduce to 50. So now they will not get any NSW sponsorship 

DIAC is playing Dirty game with all of us :/

My above conclusion is based on down below comment :

_"I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points. "_

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-726.html#post1784361


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry in advance for my long message I hope someone can spare time for me  
I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and I am really concerned I hope anyone can help me out please !

Background: I am applying for Visa 190 , Software engineer 261313 , I have total 55 points (+5 for State Sponsorship) = 60 I wanted to apply for 189 but ACS only considered 2 yrs experience and deducted my 2 yrs according to new format so I had no choice but to go for SS for achieving the 5 remaining points.

I received an email from NSW that they have received my request on 1st August 2013 but I never got an acknowledgment number. Now they have announced that they will process the applications up to 6th August but I am still waiting for acknowledgment number.

DIAC has given out the report for 16th September and the cut off for 261313 is 65 points. Please correct me if I am wrong but according to new rules for this job code the Visa 190 will not be given automatically but it will be prorated? So even if NSW gives approval of my request I will not be invited to apply from DIAC until I get 65 points? 

So either I have to wait till March 2014 (Work anniversary) to get 5 points for my work experience or give IELTS again to get 8 bands in all  I am skeptical though to achieve either as march 2014 is so far, what if the ceiling reached and 8 bands in all is modules is hard I think 

Really concerned  Please someone comment on this.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Old ACS Applicants With 55 Points Will Not Get NSW Sponsorship !*


----------



## mjamal14 (Sep 28, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> No u cant ... NSW was suspended the 2613 series....need to wait ...


Thanks


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry in advance for my long message I hope someone can spare time for me
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and I am really concerned I hope anyone can help me out please !
> ...


65 points cutoff is for 189 not 190.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rams0b said:


> 65 points cutoff is for 189 not 190.


Who said this ? Please provide us the link supporting your claim.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

if you have 55 ponts and whenever a state nominates you ur points will b 60 and with state nomination u will be invited by diac( witout pro rata as u r nominated by state ) .so if u r nominated by a state no need to have 65 points .state nomination+ invitation is enough to apply for visa


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Then I don't know why my agent told me to give ielts to get 8 band in all modules so I could increase my possibility as cut off is 65 now for 261313. Maybe they are not sure as well if its for 189 or 190?!


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Also what about the email from NSW that the particular job 261313 will now be prorated even for visa 190 and that's the reason they did not give me an acknowledgement number until they decide with DIAC. Now NSW have opened up for applications upto 6th August , my concern is that will the prorata rule with cutoff 65 points apply even for applications before 6th august? Or these will proceed as before , that is automatic invite from DIAC after I get NSW approval.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


>


how can you say this? is there any evidence? like Steye who received invitation yesterday and his occupation was not even related to his education got approvel.
nsw ask him to reduce experience year because he was not in his qualification related job. can you explain on it?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Old ACS Applicants With 55 Points Will Not Get NSW Sponsorship ! BY ABOUT 2013

how can you say this? is there any evidence? like Steye who received invitation yesterday and his occupation was not even related to his education got approvel.
nsw ask him to reduce experience year because he was not in his qualification related job. can you explain on it?:fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I think now its Impossible to get Invitation for those who are having 55 points with 5 year of Exp. and are expecting 5 NSW points to reach 60 points.
> 
> As NSW start following ACS news rule, for old ACS as well while accessing the applications. And start deducting 2 years because of that applicants are now start losing 5 points and their points reduce to 50. So now they will not get any NSW sponsorship
> 
> ...



I think we are on same boat. what is your ack no.? I have same with old acs 5 years experience with 55+5.... waiting for approval. my ack [email protected]@


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Who said this ? Please provide us the link supporting your claim.


Your prediction is wrong the round invitation points will vary everytime... please wait because on Sep 1st week round they kept 60 points now processing 65 points its all based on the volume of applications and based on the points...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Hello Forummates,

Do you think NSW will start accepting new applications for 2613*** in near future ?.Any information ??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys don't take the auidence wrong track...lets wait for NSW SS but one thing is clear...for the people who applied with old ACS...CO will reduce the points based on the New Rules of ACS... and 65 points which are shared by DIAC report is not related to SS ... that report is only talking about 189 and states processed application counts... Please don't compare 189 with 190 ...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Received a message from DIAC :- "I am the GOD. I will never let you know who I am, what I am, why I am, when I am, where I am? I am hard to understand. Put some more effort to get the answer from me"


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> I think we are on same boat. what is your ack no.? I have same with old acs 5 years experience with 55+5.... waiting for approval. my ack [email protected]@


I still not received my Ack. No./ File No.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Received a message from DIAC :- "I am the GOD. I will never let you know who I am, what I am, why I am, when I am, where I am? I am hard to understand. Put some more effort to get the answer from me"


:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:
:frusty:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can anyone please help me to figure out who all can sponsor me under 261313 ?


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Can anyone please help me to figure out who all can sponsor me under 261313 ?


NSW you have alreday applied. Apart from them, Victoria and ACT only. Both require 7 in each.South Australia currently not accepting 261313.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

kmann said:


> NSW you have alreday applied. Apart from them, Victoria and ACT only. Both require 7 in each.South Australia currently not accepting 261313.


For ACT they dont need IELTS 7 in each but 7.0 in speaking and overall 7.0 - But currently its closed in ACT.

"*All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed*."
Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> For ACT they dont need IELTS 7 in each but 7.0 in speaking and overall 7.0 - But currently its closed in ACT.
> 
> "*All occupations within ANZSCO 2613 ‘Software and Applications Programmers’ are now closed*."
> Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


thanks for the update mate


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Can anyone please help me to figure out who all can sponsor me under 261313 ?


Looking for ans. for above query


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

try for employment sponsorship 457 visa or u can apply for nt or tasmania if u have job offer from that state


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi Guyz,

We shouldn't mix 189 and 190. 189 focus more on points, while 190 focus on application receive date.

1) For 6 occupation 189 and 190 share the same quota, half invitation will be issued by DIAC and remaining half will be issued by states

2) after 5 aug, DIAC mentioned that they implemented pro-rata, so they can choose best of the best applicants, so if you see 65 points holder are getting invitation first.

3) I wrote email to ACT on 28/8, they mentioned that "The applications will be processed in date order. When we reach the prop rata for that month, confirmation will be held over till the following month". So for state its more on applications received not points.

4) If you follow ACS thread closely, and there is one more thread where DIAC has rejected applications even though ACS accept the full experience.

5) In ACS criteria Summary, its mentioned that minimum of 2 years experience is required. And i believe that this the key point, around which both state and DIAC can play easily.

6) It might be possible, for all the pending applications (with Old ACS), States and DIAC might be taking input from ACS, which results in all this delay.

If you observe, in month of July 1333 invitations were issued while in Aug/Sep 388 invitations were issued.

I think if your IELTS score was not 7 and you have ACS is in old format, I would recommend to prepare for IELTS (dont register that exam, can prepare very well), if you dont hear anything by State/DIAC anything by mid Oct, then you can attempt IELTS to get better score and update your EOI. Still you have chance to receive invitation before its too late.

Again its all my personal opinion, just my 2 cents.

Thanks


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Friends.. a quick question.
To which address we need to send the application for NSW sponsorship ? Street address or Mail address ??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Friends.. a quick question.
> To which address we need to send the application for NSW sponsorship ? Street address or Mail address ??


Street. 

Questions for you :

Did ACS cut your 2 year exp. ? 

Is your education related to your job field ?


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Guys don't take the auidence wrong track...lets wait for NSW SS but one thing is clear...for the people who applied with old ACS...CO will reduce the points based on the New Rules of ACS... ..


Hi jayant,

Can you please provide some facts on your statement


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Street.
> 
> Questions for you :
> 
> ...


Thanks About2013.. Infact ACS deduct my 4 yrs exp out of 8.5 yrs as my qualification is E.C.E..

So I have 55 points at the moment without SS (considering 5 points for 3 yrs exp)


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Thanks About2013.. Infact ACS deduct my 4 yrs exp out of 8.5 yrs as my qualification is E.C.E..
> 
> So I have 55 points at the moment without SS (considering 5 points for 3 yrs exp)


I believe it is not deduction of exp. We can claim full exp. Have somebody seen any rejection in case where one has claimed full exp ireespective od deemed date.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> I believe it is not deduction of exp. We can claim full exp. Have somebody seen any rejection in case where one has claimed full exp ireespective od deemed date.


DIAC will not consider that and now NSW also becasue ACS clearly tell that from this year only you meet the relavant exp. Also in the EOI there is option to enter our full exp and mark which one is relavant.So there is a reason behind that


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi jayant,
> 
> Can you please provide some facts on your statement


atpresent Syent from forum had happened and my process consultant which was processed by him for other members was happened and shared the information to me... beyond that i dont have more information on that...


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> atpresent Syent from forum had happened and my process consultant which was processed by him for other members was happened and shared the information to me... beyond that i dont have more information on that...


Styn himself said that," Actually, I had a slightly complicated situation where my education wasn't relevant to my occupation and I cleared ACS through RPL. If it's for only such cases then others won't get affected and I hope it's the case."

So i don't think it is a valid statement...rest you know better about your consultant.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

I have seen a case where one has claimed full exp (in new acs format) irrespective of deemed date with 55 points and got NSW invitations..

So I would request all people here not to create a panic situations and mislead people. It impacts people in their process.

We should talk which are facts..no just for sake of giving advice.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Styn himself said that," Actually, I had a slightly complicated situation where my education wasn't relevant to my occupation and I cleared ACS through RPL. If it's for only such cases then others won't get affected and I hope it's the case."
> 
> So i don't think it is a valid statement...rest you know better about your consultant.


As per the latest ACS rules if the job is not relevant to the education then ACS is not considering the 2 to 4 experiences....as per my process consultant statement i shared the information ... please don't panic... hope for the best... might be my statement would be wrong...


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Expats!!

I have been following this thread since quite sometime and glad to get important informations from the same. Whether the ACS will deduct our years of experience even if the job and the education is relevant or not is kind of confusing. However, I have one doubt. Is the years of experience counted based on the date when the ACS was assessed or the date when the EOI was filed (tilldate mentioned)? Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

mike alic said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> We shouldn't mix 189 and 190. 189 focus more on points, while 190 focus on application receive date.
> 
> ...


Hi mike congratulations on you invite and thank you for all the information, could you kindly give me some advice. I am applying for 261313 software engineer and I have 55 + 5 SS points. I have the new ACS format and NSW received my application on 1st August. I am still waiting for an acknowledgement number. My question is will I get an immediate invite from DIAC once my application is approved which might be by end of October (considering 8 to 12 weeks processing time) or will I have to improve my ielts score to get 65 points, currently I have 7 or above in all modules. What are my chances?! I got confused because my agent told me to give IELTS and get 8 bands in each to score 65 points as cut off is 65 for software engineering. But someone said its not the case for visa 190 Are they misguiding me?


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hi mike congratulations on you invite and thank you for all the information, could you kindly give me some advice. I am applying for 261313 software engineer and I have 55 + 5 SS points. I have the new ACS format and NSW received my application on 1st August. I am still waiting for an acknowledgement number. My question is will I get an immediate invite from DIAC once my application is approved which might be by end of October (considering 8 to 12 weeks processing time) or will I have to improve my ielts score to get 65 points, currently I have 7 or above in all modules. What are my chances?! I got confused because my agent told me to give IELTS and get 8 bands in each to score 65 points as cut off is 65 for software engineering. But someone said its not the case for visa 190 Are they misguiding me?


1) Yes, You will get invitation from DIAC as soon as NSW approves, both emails come together.

2) at this point of time, you are not required to improve IELTS, cut-off is still same. 60 Points. Once you get the reference number, i think you should be in very safe zone. 

if you start reading from Page 500 (since DIAC suspend these occupation), Many agents are just misguiding  .


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

mike alic said:


> 1) Yes, You will get invitation from DIAC as soon as NSW approves, both emails come together.
> 
> 2) at this point of time, you are not required to improve IELTS, cut-off is still same. 60 Points. Once you get the reference number, i think you should be in very safe zone.
> 
> if you start reading from Page 500 (since DIAC suspend these occupation), Many agents are just misguiding  .


  well thanks I guess I will be nervous until I get the SS approval  fingers crossed! 
Prayers for everyone!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

any approvals or updates from NSW....


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> any approvals or updates from NSW....


Processing applications of 4800+ ack no


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Processing applications of 4800+ ack no


could you please let us know the processing dates and please update ur signature also...


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> could you please let us know the processing dates and please update ur signature also...


Its around 26-27 august.
Uni lec 242111
28 aug ack date


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Listening 7.50
Reading	7.00
Speaking	6.50
Writing	8.00

OverAllBandScore	7.50

My new IELTS score 



Has someone gained from IELTS revaluation ?? Will it actually work ??


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Does that mean that NSW is working on the July 22nd application for 2613** and what will happen to the old applications?? Is it not processing because of thie ACS result matter and applicant has not enough points


It may be the case but it is just a guess. 

No evidence to support it but the delay may be because they are revalidating ACS results.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Listening 7.50
> Reading	7.00
> Speaking	6.50
> Writing	8.00
> ...


Damn.. u better review mate.. who knows.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I think now its Impossible to get Invitation for those who are having 55 points with 5 year of Exp. and are expecting 5 NSW points to reach 60 points.
> 
> As NSW start following ACS news rule, for old ACS as well while accessing the applications. And start deducting 2 years because of that applicants are now start losing 5 points and their points reduce to 50. So now they will not get any NSW sponsorship
> 
> ...


If your ACS is in old format, the deduction only happens if your qualifications are not closely related to your nominated job code, otherwise, there are fair chances of getting approval if your total reaches 60 points including nomination points.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry in advance for my long message I hope someone can spare time for me
> I have applied for NSW state sponsorship and I am really concerned I hope anyone can help me out please !
> ...


Hi naur33n,

Your assumptions are incorrect. The cut off points mentioned on Skill Select site is for 189 Visa and not 190. you can go ahead if your ACS is in new format and your total reaches 60 points with SS nomination.

If your ACS is in old format, please refer my previous post.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Listening 7.50
> Reading	7.00
> Speaking	6.50
> Writing	8.00
> ...


Hi Venugopal,

I was also in the same situtation twice where i left behind in writting with only 0.5 band. I had appeared through IDP and reevaluated the results. It took almost 2 months to get reevaluated results to me. Unfortunately nothing got changed. 

If you are very confident on yourself and have liberty to wait for results, you shall go ahead else i would suggest to take IELTS again. Also while reevaluating , select only those sections which you actaully want to be reviewed.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

meher said:


> that's what i too thought..info what we know already ,they sent the same..





nir said:


> Damn.. u better review mate.. who knows.


 Did u use IDP for exam?

In IELTS form did you mentioned you are applying for aus
Immig?

Did u use IDP as exam center?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Venugopal,
> 
> I was also in the same situtation twice where i left behind in writting with only 0.5 band. I had appeared through IDP and reevaluated the results. It took almost 2 months to get reevaluated results to me. Unfortunately nothing got changed.
> 
> If you are very confident on yourself and have liberty to wait for results, you shall go ahead else i would suggest to take IELTS again. Also while reevaluating , select only those sections which you actaully want to be reviewed.


Thanks for the input. And no more spending on money towards Aus unless all these confusions are cleared. 

My wild guess - If no invitations are given to 60s in the next round also, I guess it means they keep all 60s(55+5) on hold for some more time. May be at the end of this year, if the quota is not filled up by 65s and above, they might start giving invitations....


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Can we update our ielts results? I mean for SS application?


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

hi all, is the 12 week waiting time just for the once suspended occupations or is it the same for all occupations?? 
my docs got submitted today for NSW SS and I thought until my latest reading on here it may be through in a month or so!!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Thanks for the input. And no more spending on money towards Aus unless all these confusions are cleared.
> 
> My wild guess - If no invitations are given to 60s in the next round also, I guess it means they keep all 60s(55+5) on hold for some more time. May be at the end of this year, if the quota is not filled up by 65s and above, they might start giving invitations....



If we got invitation from NSW SS then with in a day we are getting invitation from DIAC...then why we need to wait upto year end...i am not getting...My wild guess mostly by next week NSW will grant invitations to all the pending invitations...and as per my analysis every month one turn DIAC is calling 60 points.. so i think we no need to wait for year end...


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

*Process Question: Notification of ACK number*

Guys, one question with general concern: Those who got "ACK numbers", did you get those numbers by email or in a letter to your postal address? When and how does NSW let you know that a Case Officer has been assigned to your case: Shortly after they received your documents?

I sent my application for NSW sponsorship on 7th August, not knowing about the new regulations and they confirmed they've received them on 12th August. I haven't received a case number yet, nor an "ACK number", whatever that means.

However, not having been declined gives me hope that they've done a pro-forma check on the number of points claimed (55+5) and don't see any reason to reject the application but put it on hold instead to process it in the future.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

venugopal said:


> Thanks for the input. And no more spending on money towards Aus unless all these confusions are cleared.
> 
> My wild guess - If no invitations are given to 60s in the next round also, I guess it means they keep all 60s(55+5) on hold for some more time. May be at the end of this year, if the quota is not filled up by 65s and above, they might start giving invitations....


Well I think no, because if you read the sites someone posted earlier from DIAC site that they have divided the seats, DIAC / States, so if DIAC is waiting for 65 pointers they can but state cannot as they are not open for new applications, moreover they said that they would process the pipeline first before they start with fresh ones hence they have all applicants who are 55 +5. 
Reg the wait may be they had planned to release few seats per month so that DIAC do not get overloaded with applications, who knows they are over with quota for Sep and will come with fresh Quota for Oct. 

All is a guess work ... its seems we are all waiting for BIG BOSS to let us know


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi naur33n,
> 
> Your assumptions are incorrect. The cut off points mentioned on Skill Select site is for 189 Visa and not 190. you can go ahead if your ACS is in new format and your total reaches 60 points with SS nomination.
> 
> If your ACS is in old format, please refer my previous post.


Hey ! 
It was my agent who told to give IELTS again  I got confused! thanks for your confirmation! I feel so much better now! Yes, my ACS is new format with 2 years deducted and have a total of 60 points including the 5 points for SS. 
All I have to do now is wait for my acknowledgement number.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Listening 7.50
> Reading	7.00
> Speaking	6.50
> Writing	8.00
> ...



Hi Venu,

I'm planning to take IELTS for second time and I am very weak in writing section and I got 6.5. Could you please help me in writing to get 7 as you are very good at writing? If possible share some material or links for preparation. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Achin said:


> Well I think no, because if you read the sites someone posted earlier from DIAC site that they have divided the seats, DIAC / States, so if DIAC is waiting for 65 pointers they can but state cannot as they are not open for new applications, moreover they said that they would process the pipeline first before they start with fresh ones hence they have all applicants who are 55 +5.
> Reg the wait may be they had planned to release few seats per month so that DIAC do not get overloaded with applications, who knows they are over with quota for Sep and will come with fresh Quota for Oct.
> 
> All is a guess work ... its seems we are all waiting for BIG BOSS to let us know


Yes thats so true. 65 is only for 189 a couple of expats informed me ! I think its very rare that there are people with 65 points and are applying for 190. So I hope that SS people with 55 + 5 will be given immediate DIAC invite   hehe I am one of them  waiting for acknowledgment number now as 261313 are being processed now (Before 6th august applicants that is)


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

firedragon said:


> Guys, one question with general concern: Those who got "ACK numbers", did you get those numbers by email or in a letter to your postal address? When and how does NSW let you know that a Case Officer has been assigned to your case: Shortly after they received your documents?
> 
> I sent my application for NSW sponsorship on 7th August, not knowing about the new regulations and they confirmed they've received them on 12th August. I haven't received a case number yet, nor an "ACK number", whatever that means.
> 
> However, not having been declined gives me hope that they've done a pro-forma check on the number of points claimed (55+5) and don't see any reason to reject the application but put it on hold instead to process it in the future.


Hi,

The acknowledgement number is sent through email as soon as they open the documents and assign a number to it, after that there is no information when CO will be allocated its like you are in a pool and will be picked and a decision will be given in 12 weeks. 

As NSW claim on their website that they will process application until 06th Aug (reached NSW on 6th AUG) , you need to wait , first they will clear all pipeline applications, then they will decide on applications which received after 06th Aug and New applications, what they gonna do with those applications NSW has not said anything clearly.

May you should call and ask them how are they planning to process as it reached after 06th Aug. 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Achin said:


> Hi,
> 
> The acknowledgement number is sent through email as soon as they open the documents and assign a number to it, after that there is no information when CO will be allocated its like you are in a pool and will be picked and a decision will be given in 12 weeks.
> 
> ...



Achin... is it right time to contact NSW for ref number otherwise need to wait...please suggest...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Achin... is it right time to contact NSW for ref number otherwise need to wait...please suggest...


Hello Guys

I also want to know about this query should we contact them? My application was received by them on 1st august and its now 20th september! ! how long are they going to take to procsss my sponsorship after they give me an acknowledgement number ? :'(
I dont want to wait what if DIAC change some rules again and ceilings met xyz too much frustration


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

naur33n said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I also want to know about this query should we contact them? My application was received by them on 1st august and its now 20th september! ! how long are they going to take to procsss my sponsorship after they give me an acknowledgement number ? :'(
> I dont want to wait what if DIAC change some rules again and ceilings met xyz too much frustration


Hi Jayant, naur33n,

Though its EOD in Sydney, but would suggest drop an email with reference to your case and Monday do call up, remember earlier they said they will let us knw about acknowledgement number in 2 weeks, that 2 weeks is over now, hence no harm in asking.

Thanks 
Achin


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Venu,
> 
> I'm planning to take IELTS for second time and I am very weak in writing section and I got 6.5. Could you please help me in writing to get 7 as you are very good at writing? If possible share some material or links for preparation.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Sent you a PM. Please check.

Just read all the sample essays available in several websites and take print outs of the IELTS answer sheet - start writing in them to exactly how many lines you need to finish in 160 and 270 words. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4dhwn1josspso1/Writing_Answer_Sheet.pdf


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

OLD - L 8, W - 6.5, S - 6.5 , R -6.5 
NEW - L7.5, W -8 , S - 6.5 , R - 7

No point updating these scores to NSW or in EOI - right ? 
Even though my recent test score looks better, but its same for them. Any suggestions ?


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Is the years of experience counted based on the date when the ACS was assessed or the date when the EOI was filed (tilldate mentioned)?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> OLD - L 8, W - 6.5, S - 6.5 , R -6.5
> NEW - L7.5, W -8 , S - 6.5 , R - 7
> 
> No point updating these scores to NSW or in EOI - right ?
> Even though my recent test score looks better, but its same for them. Any suggestions ?


From Past exp. here on this forum. 

If you are giving your exam via IDP please don't mention you are applying for "Australian Immigration " instead select "Working" 

Otherwise your result will be .5 short :/


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> From Past exp. here on this forum.
> 
> If you are giving your exam via IDP please don't mention you are applying for "Australian Immigration " instead select "Working"
> 
> Otherwise your result will be .5 short :/


:banplease::banplease:

We have all sorts of troubles


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi All I can see one APPROVAL YESTERDAY for 261313 ,,,but does not know further more........ check is spreadsheet... Iamflying got approval yesterday:fingerscrossed:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi All I can see one APPROVAL YESTERDAY for 261313 ,,,but does not know further more........ check is spreadsheet... Iamflying got approval yesterday:fingerscrossed:


Hey there ! I am new, can I please have the link to this spreadsheet


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi All I can see one APPROVAL YESTERDAY for 261313 ,,,but does not know further more........ check is spreadsheet... Iamflying got approval yesterday:fingerscrossed:


Correct *iamflying *got approval and invitation yesterday. but if we look at this points it is 60 without SS


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gyan said:


> If your ACS is in old format, the deduction only happens if your qualifications are not closely related to your nominated job code, otherwise, there are fair chances of getting approval if your total reaches 60 points including nomination points.


Hello gyan and others,

I am about to send my application for NSW once its resumed. My profile is below. However, seeing the fuss of deduction of number of years of experience for OLD ACS people, I am confused as to apply with 65 or 60 points.

ACS - 261312 (Old and no deemed date)
IELTS - 10 points (Above 7 in All)
Age - 30 points
Work exp - 5 points ( 4 years all considered by ACS, however I am from Electronics background but working into IT, so not sure if I apply with this old ACS without deduction, if NSW/DIAC might reduce. Although if they reduce 5 points and do not consider my work experience as per new rules, I will still have 60 points (55+5) for SS, but the guy named "multiple_visa_holder" says, there is possibility of rejection if claimed points not equals analyzed points by CO).

Ref - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-579.html

SS - 5 points 
Education - 15 points

So, should I apply with 60 or 65 to be safer ? Please guide me.

I understand that, there is no written rules that DIAC or NSW reduces points for old ACS guys exercising new rules.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Sent you a PM. Please check.
> 
> Just read all the sample essays available in several websites and take print outs of the IELTS answer sheet - start writing in them to exactly how many lines you need to finish in 160 and 270 words.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e4dhwn1josspso1/Writing_Answer_Sheet.pdf


Thank you very much Venu for all your support. I'll follow your words.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello gyan and others,
> 
> I am about to send my application for NSW once its resumed. My profile is below. However, seeing the fuss of deduction of number of years of experience for OLD ACS people, I am confused as to apply with 65 or 60 points.
> 
> ...


Earlier Steyn said:

_
I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points. _


Please check this link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-726.html#post1784361


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I also want to know about this query should we contact them? My application was received by them on 1st august and its now 20th september! ! how long are they going to take to procsss my sponsorship after they give me an acknowledgement number ? :'(
> I dont want to wait what if DIAC change some rules again and ceilings met xyz too much frustration


Hi naur33n,

My documents were also received on 1st Aug. I would suggest to wait for 7-10 days and monitor which latest date candidate got approval.

As of now, Styen got approval whose document were received on 22nd July.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi naur33n,
> 
> My documents were also received on 1st Aug. I would suggest to wait for 7-10 days and monitor which latest date candidate got approval.
> 
> As of now, Styen got approval whose document were received on 22nd July.


Personally I suggest you to call NSW ASAP because it’s not only Styen who got the approval but iamflying also got approval (row number 257 in the spreadsheet submitted on July 26th).


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello gyan and others,
> 
> I am about to send my application for NSW once its resumed. My profile is below. However, seeing the fuss of deduction of number of years of experience for OLD ACS people, I am confused as to apply with 65 or 60 points.
> 
> ...


Hi jre05,

I would agree with About2013. We had similar case of Styen who claimed 65 points and NSW CO asked him to reduce his experience. Later he got approval.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Earlier Steyn said:
> 
> _
> I applied for NSW SS with old ACS format and claimed 60+5 points in the EOI. Last Friday, I received an email from CO where she told me that new ACS rules do affect old versions as well. Therefore, my experience would also be reduced and I would have to adjust my EOI to claim 55+5 points. _
> ...



Thanks About2013. Well I will then go with 55+5, so there will be no further option to inhibit on my profile. However, I will also submit all my employment evidence papers and awards, I have worked in all international companies only and also have been to NSW and Victoria. Hope there wouldn't be any glitch then.

Thanks About, I am praying my process further should be smooth and so all of our process.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Personally I suggest you to call NSW ASAP because it&#146;s not only Styen who got the approval but iamflying also got approval (row number 257 in the spreadsheet submitted on July 26th).


Hey guys, 
I will call up my agent in a couple of days and ask them to contact NSW if they haven't already. 
Once we get the ack number, we will need to see the progress of occupations which got held because I think NSW paused all processes for these occupations so it's not about date of submission now it's also about which occupation code.
Could anyone give me link for the spread sheet?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> I would agree with About2013. We had similar case of Styen who claimed 65 points and NSW CO asked him to reduce his experience. Later he got approval.


Thanks gyan. By the way, how many points did you submit with ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> I would agree with About2013. We had similar case of Styen who claimed 65 points and NSW CO asked him to reduce his experience. Later he got approval.


But one thing gyan and About2013:

I see from his post that, applicants with 55+5 and with old ACS only get rejected. As an example, Steyn himself has submitted with 60+5 (Similar to that of mine). So why don't I go in the same way (i.e submit application with 65 points to NSW) and if CO ask me to adjust, I can very well adjust my EOI to 60 too, not a deal. But I hope CO will not reject my case (Like how Styen's case was requested to himself to adjust and also has been approved). Right ? Or will there be straight rejection ? 

I will submit all document evidences from my employer on their proper letterheads and in colour copy certified.

Please guide me.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi naur33n,
> 
> My documents were also received on 1st Aug. I would suggest to wait for 7-10 days and monitor which latest date candidate got approval.
> 
> As of now, Styen got approval whose document were received on 22nd July.


Hey, 
Upto now all I have done is wait and watch  my ACS took 3 months to get back and I never contacted them once  hehe so I guess a week more is no big deal. Thanks for support. 
I think I am not able to view the spreadsheet anyway will keep checking the comments.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> But one thing gyan and About2013:
> 
> I see from his post that, applicants with 55+5 and with old ACS only get rejected. As an example, Steyn himself has submitted with 60+5 (Similar to that of mine). So why don't I go in the same way (i.e submit application with 65 points to NSW) and if CO ask me to adjust, I can very well adjust my EOI to 60 too, not a deal. But I hope CO will not reject my case (Like how Styen's case was requested to himself to adjust and also has been approved). Right ? Or will there be straight rejection ?
> 
> ...


Hey I think you should go for 65 points too. If there is no official announcement from DIAC regarding old ACS format then why bother going for less points. You will have a better chance if you have higher score. And like you said if CO asks you can adjust it ! Its just my point of view I am just a newbie hope some senior expats can give suggestions here!


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

how can you adjust pointss when CO ask? Its impossible,,as you got invitation based on points at invitation....65 this way is like cheat than adjust to 60. Means towards of other 60 points people who dont take this chance to put 65 to just got into invitation pool and than adjust to 60.

I believe this way can CO even reject application, look stupid, get to pool and than adjust points and go with that for grant. Once submitted EOI everyone should be aware of what he can claim because he sign name behind that,, if not sure please help yourself by some solicitor. It is very risky game as i can say by doing this way.


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Sajin your documents reached to NSW on 5 Aug 2013 right? If so could you please let me know when u got ref number because my documents reached to NSW on same day and still I didn't get ref number....


My Docs were delivered on 30/07 and I got my Ack mail with ref number on 05/08..

Regards,
Sajin


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> how can you adjust pointss when CO ask? Its impossible,,as you got invitation based on points at invitation....65 this way is like cheat than adjust to 60. Means towards of other 60 points people who dont take this chance to put 65 to just got into invitation pool and than adjust to 60.
> 
> I believe this way can CO even reject application, look stupid, get to pool and than adjust points and go with that for grant. Once submitted EOI everyone should be aware of what he can claim because he sign name behind that,, if not sure please help yourself by some solicitor. It is very risky game as i can say by doing this way.


Hello Ivekta,

If you have seen my earlier posts here, well let me re-iterate for you. First of all this is for NSW SS and not for eVisa 190 EOI application. Now, the CO that we are talking about is the NSW SS CO and not EOI CO. Now, I do have all my 4 years of work experience assessed positively by ACS in Feb 2013. No deduction of experience. Having said that there is no rule to deduct experience in DIAC EOI system, like ACS do, we can go-ahead with our full experience whatever ACS has assessed along with proper documents of companies. 

Thus, I am making it very clear for you, this is not for 189. This is for 190. For 190, I do get 5 additional points. And, for 190, there is no concept of "sake of getting invite, we place 65 and then reduce it to 60". This statement would be suitable only for 189 as because, nobody assesses your application points but CO in 189. And that could be a cheat as you have rightly said. Just for sake of getting invite we overclaim. But this is not applicable to NSW SS as I said and also, I am not cheating as I have worked and my work experience was assessed positively and I have all documents (Offer letter, appointment letter, Appraisal Letters, Award letters, Testimonials, Skill reference letter from employer on letter head, Relieving letter, Experience Certificate from Employer, All months Payslips, Form 16, Form 12B, Income Tax Filing Confirmation from Tax Department, PF Form, Bank Statements for credit of salary). 

But for 190, the CO from NSW assesses your application. Now, once he finds that they no more accept old acs and exercise rules as per new ACS (Even though the applicant has positive OLD ACS), they can request the applicant to adjust the EOI before electronically they communicate to DIAC on our application to send us an invite. Now, they will communicate to us first, requesting to change EOI points to 60 from 65 (When they do not want to consider my work experience at all as per new rules of ACS). Then I will change it and then, they will finalize my application and send electronic communication which automatically sends and invitation to me. 

Since there is no explicit mention of work experience deduction by DIAC/NSW for people with old ACS, there is nothing wrong in claiming points with all aforementioned documents. In fact, I am providing documents that is more than what DIAC/NSW SS requires. Ideally, I am an architect too in software development and have even taken Microsoft Certifications. With all of these, if I claim 5 points for my 4 years of work experience and positive ACS assessment, how do you say it is a cheat ?

I bet you haven't understood my and other's previous post. I presume, you assumed it is for 189. Well this is not 

But I am still confused whether to claim 65 or 60 points in NSW SS application as I am officially meeting 65 points. But the fuss of old acs can reduce work experience, scares me. But, I have also seen so many positive grants without any deduction for work experience both from NSW and for 189. That brings confidence into me to go-ahead with 65. Let me see some more suggestions if any from people though.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Ivekta,
> 
> If you have seen my earlier posts here, well let me re-iterate for you. First of all this is for NSW SS and not for eVisa 190 EOI application. Now, the CO that we are talking about is the NSW SS CO and not EOI CO. Now, I do have all my 4 years of work experience assessed positively by ACS in Feb 2013. No deduction of experience. Having said that there is no rule to deduct experience in DIAC EOI system, like ACS do, we can go-ahead with our full experience whatever ACS has assessed along with proper documents of companies.
> 
> ...


You can safely go ahead with 65. If what you are doing is cheating, then what am I (along with other 55+5) doing? My 5+ ACS assessment *MIGHT* go down to 1 or 3 yrs and we should not apply at all.

Confidently go ahead with 65 and if for some reason NSW asks you to reduce experience, thats their headache. They did not officially communicate this to all OLD ACS applicants.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear All,

It looks like NSW is not inviting the applications based on first-come-first-serve basis for the applicants with the 6 golden!!! job codes...

Else, can anyone explain how applicants with reference number 419* (aimflying) get the invitation when there are many others with lower reference numbers still not invited? 

Would it be based on points as iamflying has total of 60 without the SS.

Any Thoughts...Thanks


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It looks like NSW is not inviting the applications based on first-come-first-serve basis for the applicants with the 6 golden!!! job codes...
> 
> ...


Hey the 6 golden jobs don't even have acknowledgedment numbers yet that is those applications which reached on 1st August. So I guess the process was held for all golden jobs and we have to see now the acknowledgedment number plus date of submission for these separately and not mix with other jobs.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Naur33n,

I am talking about the sequence in which the applicants in the 6 golden job codes (who already has a reference number) is being sorted for invitation (without any mix with other job codes).

if 419* with job code 2613 has an invitation, why is it that others with 2613 who has reference numbers lesser than 419* NOT getting invited...???

I am trying to update the excel with my details in, but it is not getting saved - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccckey=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> You can safely go ahead with 65. If what you are doing is cheating, then what am I (along with other 55+5) doing? My 5+ ACS assessment *MIGHT* go down to 1 or 3 yrs and we should not apply at all.
> 
> Confidently go ahead with 65 and if for some reason NSW asks you to reduce experience, thats their headache. They did not officially communicate this to all OLD ACS applicants.


Hi,

In your timeline i can see you received your ACS in feb but you applied for NSW SS in JUly. Could you please elaborate why you waited for almost 5 months?

Now coming back to your present situation. There are two notations in forum. 

1. Old ACS applicant years of exp get reduce by NSW only if their Edu. is different than their job. (For example: Electronic Engineer working in IT Field{It already happen to one of the forum member})

2. Whether or not you have same edu and job profile but have old ACS, NSW will reduce your exp. (I don't see anyone here in forum whose exp got reduce)

*But anyway your case is different. * 

As you applied NSW SS application with old ACS prior to ACS latest rule come in action. NSW will assume you are not aware of this change and in this case they have to contact you if they decide to reduce your points.

I hope you get some help from above message.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

UPDATE: Someone received invitation on 19TH. 


*261313* 

File No. 13/419*	

Offshore	60 Points	

NSW Doc. Sent : 26-Jul-2013

NSW Acknowledgment : 31-July-2013	

NSW Approved	19-Sep-2013

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Naur33n,
> 
> I am talking about the sequence in which the applicants in the 6 golden job codes (who already has a reference number) is being sorted for invitation (without any mix with other job codes).
> 
> ...


Oh that's something to be worried about then ! Maybe its delayed because they have old ACS format or they had issues with DD or any missing documents!? I don't want to think of anything worse  just waiting for my ack number seems like 12 weeks processing time will start once I get the ack number. All this is taking too long. 
I heard Australian immigration was lollipop  or maybe that was just my agent scoring points


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Ivekta,
> 
> If you have seen my earlier posts here, well let me re-iterate for you. First of all this is for NSW SS and not for eVisa 190 EOI application. Now, the CO that we are talking about is the NSW SS CO and not EOI CO. Now, I do have all my 4 years of work experience assessed positively by ACS in Feb 2013. No deduction of experience. Having said that there is no rule to deduct experience in DIAC EOI system, like ACS do, we can go-ahead with our full experience whatever ACS has assessed along with proper documents of companies.
> 
> ...


Why dont you see loyer,this whole situation is just maybe yes maybe not...dont you feel scared,,what if they reduce your points and you get refused visa? You cant apply twice,,,,is very thin game.


----------



## sukhjinder (Sep 16, 2013)

is nsw open for software engineers under 190


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Why dont you see loyer,this whole situation is just maybe yes maybe not...dont you feel scared,,what if they reduce your points and you get refused visa? You cant apply twice,,,,is very thin game.


I do not have money to spend on a lawyer, and honestly not many lawyers know what we know too. 

Well, as Venugopal said, there is no official communication from NSW on this. Even if they reduce experience, I will still have 60 points without considering points for work experience. So, I am hoping, I will be contacted by NSW CO to adjust my EOI with 60 points from 65, before they send a communication to DIAC for invitation and then successfully they will send me invitation (I am hoping this). 

Else, I have no issue to go with 60 points also in the beginning itself, without considering points for my work experience. Because, in SS, there is no concept of higher point scorer ranking like in 189, but its purely based on the first come first serve. 

I am still confused if I should apply with 60 or 65. Let me decide soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Oh that's something to be worried about then ! Maybe its delayed because they have old ACS format or they had issues with DD or any missing documents!? I don't want to think of anything worse  just waiting for my ack number seems like 12 weeks processing time will start once I get the ack number. All this is taking too long.
> I heard Australian immigration was lollipop  or maybe that was just my agent scoring points


I don't think so...
There are several applicants with reference numbers between 3700 to 4180 who are not invited and all of them cannot have some problem. Mine is 417*, and I do not have any problem except that my points adds up to only 55 (without SS) which is within NSW eligibility. (My ACS was done in the new way and they reduced 6 years from my total experience of 10 1/2 years. So, I am claiming only 5 points for experience.)


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

venugopal said:


> You can safely go ahead with 65. If what you are doing is cheating, then what am I (along with other 55+5) doing? My 5+ ACS assessment *MIGHT* go down to 1 or 3 yrs and we should not apply at all.
> 
> Confidently go ahead with 65 and if for some reason NSW asks you to reduce experience, thats their headache. They did not officially communicate this to all OLD ACS applicants.


Hello Venugopal,

Thank you so much for the insight, yes there is no official communication from NSW on this. So, even if they want to reduce my experience and want me not to claim points for work experience, I am more than happy to do that, as because, without work experience, I get 60 points which meets eligibility. Seems like, they asked Steyn who was on my similar case to reduce experience points from 5 to 0, and thus the total points from 65 to 60 and then they approved it. I am more than happy if they can do that for me when they find that, my experience should be reduced as per new ACS rule. But they shouldn't reject it. 

Well, I am thinking again as to go with 60 or 65. Lets see.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I do not have money to spend on a lawyer, and honestly not many lawyers know what we know too.
> 
> Well, as Venugopal said, there is no official communication from NSW on this. Even if they reduce experience, I will still have 60 points without considering points for work experience. So, I am hoping, I will be contacted by NSW CO to adjust my EOI with 60 points from 65, before they send a communication to DIAC for invitation and then successfully they will send me invitation (I am hoping this).
> 
> ...


It does not look like first-come-first-serve basis for the 6 golden job codes. Else please tell me how is 419* applicant getting an invitation when many before it are still waiting? Sorry, if I am confused...and also confusing you guys...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> I don't think so...
> There are several applicants with reference numbers between 3700 to 4180 who are not invited and all of them cannot have some problem. Mine is 417*, and I do not have any problem except that my points adds up to only 55 (without SS) which is within NSW eligibility. (My ACS was done in the new way and they reduced 6 years from my total experience of 10 1/2 years. So, I am claiming only 5 points for experience.)


That's scary! 
I have 55 + 5 points too. Are those applications rejected?  Or nsw is just pro rating and giving out application with higher points first. They haven't even given me ack no. yet. All this is very confusing. I'm hoping by next week we have an update.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

naur33n said:


> That's scary!
> I have 55 + 5 points too. Are those applications rejected?  Or nsw is just pro rating and giving out application with higher points first. They haven't even given me ack no. yet. All this is very confusing. I'm hoping by next week we have an update.


No, my application is not rejected...Seems that it is in not yet opened, but don't know the reason(s). As per NSW rules, they should process by first-come-first-serve and not by points. But the results seems otherwise...

I see that some applicants received ack no with Aug 5th as the date. Yours is Aug 1, then why is it that you do not have an ack no?


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> No, my application is not rejected...Seems that it is in not yet opened, but don't know the reason(s). As per NSW rules, they should process by first-come-first-serve and not by points. But the results seems otherwise...
> 
> I see that some applicants received ack no with Aug 5th as the date. Yours is Aug 1, then why is it that you do not have an ack no?


One other gyan also haven't received acknowledgedment number yet his application was also received on 1st aug. Maybe because we have the 261313 occupation. Are you sure that the guy with date as 5th Aug also has 261313 occupation?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> It does not look like first-come-first-serve basis for the 6 golden job codes. Else please tell me how is 419* applicant getting an invitation when many before it are still waiting? Sorry, if I am confused...and also confusing you guys...


There is an applicant, (Don't know the name, but check in forum in some thread), he applied 10 months back and still he is yet to hear from them. We may necessarily do not know how things works inside, but what I was saying is, just what was mentioned in website. Anyway, hope you get your positive result soon.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> One other gyan also haven't received acknowledgedment number yet his application was also received on 1st aug. Maybe because we have the 261313 occupation. Are you sure that the guy with date as 5th Aug also has 261313 occupation?


Even i didnt get the ref number and i am contacting the NSW on Monday through Mail and Call...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

naur33n said:


> One other gyan also haven't received acknowledgedment number yet his application was also received on 1st aug. Maybe because we have the 261313 occupation. Are you sure that the guy with date as 5th Aug also has 261313 occupation?


Guys who didnt get aknowledgment number will not be processed, i heard that from some other forum. Aknowledgment number is that you in Queue,,not sure why you didnt get it,, look like that risky 6 occupation seems to be fill in first by majority of 189. Does anyone have a proof that it goes equally for 189 or 190? Mean same number as you call pro- rata invites? Please share,, because for me it look completly different. 


By the way i understand no everyone has money for loyer,,migration is vry expensive thing i agree very much,,, but whats the point to pay this huge money and be rejected either?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Guys who didnt get aknowledgment number will not be processed, i heard that from some other forum. Aknowledgment number is that you in Queue,,not sure why you didnt get it,, look like that risky 6 occupation seems to be fill in first by majority of 189. Does anyone have a proof that it goes equally for 189 or 190? Mean same number as you call pro- rata invites? Please share,, because for me it look completly different.
> 
> Hold on Ivetka.. Please check the below notice from NSW..
> 
> ...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys who didnt get aknowledgment number will not be processed, i heard that from some other forum. Aknowledgment number is that you in Queue,,not sure why you didnt get it,, look like that risky 6 occupation seems to be fill in first by majority of 189. Does anyone have a proof that it goes equally for 189 or 190? Mean same number as you call pro- rata invites? Please share,, because for me it look completly different.
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > And where is the proof to see that as many applications of 189 is equal invittes for 190 ( pro-rata),, please show me figures....
> ...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> > Anywhere for 190 the results will not share as 189 because only state need to share the results of count how many applications processed...could you please share it if you have evidence of the 190 application counts...
> ...


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> jayantsit said:
> 
> 
> > It would be easy to find if you look minus previous cealing from last round to this round,, you come to know how much has been invited and than but this is hard to find,,,how many exactly from that figure has been invited for 189 will show you rest for 190....
> ...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Guys who didnt get aknowledgment number will not be processed, i heard that from some other forum. Aknowledgment number is that you in Queue,,not sure why you didnt get it,, look like that risky 6 occupation seems to be fill in first by majority of 189. Does anyone have a proof that it goes equally for 189 or 190? Mean same number as you call pro- rata invites? Please share,, because for me it look completly different.
> 
> By the way i understand no everyone has money for loyer,,migration is vry expensive thing i agree very much,,, but whats the point to pay this huge money and be rejected either?


Hi,
Yes guys who don't have acknowledgment number have not been processed yet. But some of the people contacted NSW and they said that ack no. Will be given in a week or so. So when the time comes for our applications to be processed we will hopefully get them because the website for NSW already said that applications before 6th August will be processed.
My concern is when they will do that  because I am afraid that software engineering 261313 positions are getting filled quiet fast.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> There is an applicant, (Don't know the name, but check in forum in some thread), he applied 10 months back and still he is yet to hear from them. We may necessarily do not know how things works inside, but what I was saying is, just what was mentioned in website. Anyway, hope you get your positive result soon.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


I am that applicant


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I am that applicant


Have u contacted NSW what they are telling.... better contact them and get the clear information.....whether they are processing or not...really this is very bad....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hi,
> Yes guys who don't have acknowledgment number have not been processed yet. But some of the people contacted NSW and they said that ack no. Will be given in a week or so. So when the time comes for our applications to be processed we will hopefully get them because the website for NSW already said that applications before 6th August will be processed.
> My concern is when they will do that  because I am afraid that software engineering 261313 positions are getting filled quiet fast.


Naur i am contacting NSW tomorrow and lets see what reply will get....


----------



## jatt (Sep 12, 2013)

I also applied for nsw sponsorship in welding (first class) occupation. I got ack on 5th sep (50**).just wondering how long takes to be approved.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

it take up to 12 weeks,, thats website says,,,so if that been in august,,so in beg. Nov you all sh get,,if not than there is a problem..


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Naur i am contacting NSW tomorrow and lets see what reply will get....


Hey ok do update me and my name is Naureen  Thanks a ton for keeping in loop!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jre05 said:


> But one thing gyan and About2013:
> 
> I see from his post that, applicants with 55+5 and with old ACS only get rejected. As an example, Steyn himself has submitted with 60+5 (Similar to that of mine). So why don't I go in the same way (i.e submit application with 65 points to NSW) and if CO ask me to adjust, I can very well adjust my EOI to 60 too, not a deal. But I hope CO will not reject my case (Like how Styen's case was requested to himself to adjust and also has been approved). Right ? Or will there be straight rejection ?
> 
> ...


Hi jre05,

That is what I meant. Please go ahead with what ACS has given and let them reduce if they want. Even in that case you would be able to get invitation. Also you are claiming the points for something which is already approved.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Have u contacted NSW what they are telling.... better contact them and get the clear information.....whether they are processing or not...really this is very bad....


Now one is ready to open their mouth NSW/Agent. 

Australia messed up their Immigration system badly. :frusty:

Now i have doubt if i should still continue with this process or move to Canadian Pr.

Canada take time but they are very much clear on their Rules. 

But Australia change their rules like hawker change price in fish market.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jatt said:


> I also applied for nsw sponsorship in welding (first class) occupation. I got ack on 5th sep (50**).just wondering how long takes to be approved.


Within 10 - 15 days.
I hope i will have my on tuesday


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> it take up to 12 weeks,, thats website says,,,so if that been in august,,so in beg. Nov you all sh get,,if not than there is a problem..


Yes they also say that they will process all applications before that ! Hopefully by 1st week Nov we will have an answer.
I was just worried though , that what if they are processing the best applications first (higher score) ? Any thoughts !? 
There is too much guessing going on as we are not getting detailed information from NSW and the agents are worthless. :der:


----------



## jatt (Sep 12, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Within 10 - 15 days.
> I hope i will have my on tuesday


Thanks and good luck to you !!!!


----------



## jatt (Sep 12, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Within 10 - 15 days.
> I hope i will have my on tuesday


What's is your ack stating numbers?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

jatt said:


> what's is your ack stating numbers?


49*4


----------



## jatt (Sep 12, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> 49*4


Thanks


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

I don’t know how this NSW is processing the applications , I have 10 + years experience in IT with Computers as major subject in Graduation + a dozen world class vendor certifications, ACS is in old format. In my case I don’t think they will reduce 2 years as my education and experience are related to each other, in worst case even if they reduce 2 year experience still I have 8 years and can claim 15 point . I have applied for SS as System Administrator, which is not in suspended list. Still I didn’t get SS approval, From excel I see people applied after me are getting their approvals. I am worried because if I don’t get invitation before this November I will loose10 point for age.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Yes they also say that they will process all applications before that ! Hopefully by 1st week Nov we will have an answer.
> I was just worried though , that what if they are processing the best applications first (higher score) ? Any thoughts !?
> There is too much guessing going on as we are not getting detailed information from NSW and the agents are worthless. :der:



Nobody knows this,, is very unclear if after sponsoring still choosing or everyone getting 190,, This could help you people who got approved and ask them when they got invited for 190,, maybe is same time not sure. 

The best about your aknowledment number is to call DIAC,, as who knows,, is 12 weeks they say is really true. 

Simmiliar has been for 189 also when we applied website stated 8 weeks... yes in last day 8 week they moved our files to CO and since then they been pending there 1-2 weeks, now even more,, so what was point to say 8 week if actually it took nearly 12 weeks.Simmilar can be this SS, they say 12 week but who knows if from that your files to be moved to CO and since than can take longer even 16 weeks. Check this on call, is the best.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I am that applicant


I remember someone have advised you to check with them stating, the issued DD is valid only for six months and in your case it is more than that. So have you checked with NSW ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

RRag said:


> I don&#146;t know how this NSW is processing the applications , I have 10 + years experience in IT with Computers as major subject in Graduation + a dozen world class vendor certifications, ACS is in old format. In my case I don&#146;t think they will reduce 2 years as my education and experience are related to each other, in worst case even if they reduce 2 year experience still I have 8 years and can claim 15 point . I have applied for SS as System Administrator, which is not in suspended list. Still I didn&#146;t get SS approval, From excel I see people applied after me are getting their approvals. I am worried because if I don&#146;t get invitation before this November I will loose10 point for age.


Has it been 12 weeks already? You should contact nsw ASAP to see what's the hold or check status of your DD.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Even i didnt get the ref number and i am contacting the NSW on Monday through Mail and Call...


Hey jayantsit let me know what they said on call ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

RRag said:


> I don&#146;t know how this NSW is processing the applications , I have 10 + years experience in IT with Computers as major subject in Graduation + a dozen world class vendor certifications, ACS is in old format. In my case I don&#146;t think they will reduce 2 years as my education and experience are related to each other, in worst case even if they reduce 2 year experience still I have 8 years and can claim 15 point . I have applied for SS as System Administrator, which is not in suspended list. Still I didn&#146;t get SS approval, From excel I see people applied after me are getting their approvals. I am worried because if I don&#146;t get invitation before this November I will loose10 point for age.


When did you submit your docs for eoi? Did you get an acknowledgement. I had submitted my docs in 2nd week of August. Received a communication from nsw 2 days back asking to reduce my no of years of exp by 2 as per new ads rules. I have updated the eoi and notified nsw of the same


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

After the suspension of the golden jobs did anyone having this job get NSW SS approval and direct inivite from DIAC to apply for visa with only 55 + 5 points of sponsorship ?!


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

naur33n said:


> After the suspension of the golden jobs did anyone having this job get NSW SS approval and direct inivite from DIAC to apply for visa with only 55 + 5 points of sponsorship ?!


very very unlikely. NSW started sending invitation starting 3rd sep. assume, person received invitation on 3rd, applied, uploaded all docs, medical n PCC also Frontloaded. today is 23rd sep. even CO assignment SLA is 5 weeks , which is 10 oct. still I might be wrong, there may be some cases who are not on this forum , but I haven't came across any such case on this forum.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

1. Any good news so far today?

2. I am unable to edit the excel in the below path. What ever i enter is not getting saved. Please advise... Thanks
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> After the suspension of the golden jobs did anyone having this job get NSW SS approval and direct inivite from DIAC to apply for visa with only 55 + 5 points of sponsorship ?!


Yes, TheEndGame got approval on 6th Sep with 55 points without SS points. We can certainly wait and the results would be favorable.


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

No good news..today


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi

I got invite after reopening of suspension got approval n invite on 2 sep with 55 +5 for software engineer code and my ACS is old format.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

mike alic said:


> very very unlikely. NSW started sending invitation starting 3rd sep. assume, person received invitation on 3rd, applied, uploaded all docs, medical n PCC also Frontloaded. today is 23rd sep. even CO assignment SLA is 5 weeks , which is 10 oct. still I might be wrong, there may be some cases who are not on this forum , but I haven't came across any such case on this forum.


No I didn't mean visa grant. I meant that once NSW SS give approval we get invited to apply for visa from DIAC automatically so did anyone get both invites with 55 +5 points after the suspension and prorata rule for these golden jobs.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invite after reopening of suspension got approval n invite on 2 sep with 55 +5 for software engineer code and my ACS is old format.


That's great !


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> No good news..today


Yes...Seems no one has received their approvals today. I'm still waiting and this is the 11th week from the date of my acknowledgement. When I will receive my invitation? eep:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Yes...Seems no one has received their approvals today. I'm still waiting and this is the 11th week from the date of my acknowledgement. When I will receive my invitation? eep:


I think NSW start issuing Invitation twice a Month now. If that the case Next invitation will be on Oct 1, 2013.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I remember someone have advised you to check with them stating, the issued DD is valid only for six months and in your case it is more than that. So have you checked with NSW ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


NSW not replying. Checked with my bank, New DD is still not been cashed. 

In July NSW asked me to provide new DD because which i submitted in Feb had NSW old payee name on it.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> Yes, TheEndGame got approval on 6th Sep with 55 points without SS points. We can certainly wait and the results would be favorable.


That sounds good ! Now we have to wait for acknowledgment numbers and wait and just pray :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

naur33n said:


> No I didn't mean visa grant. I meant that once NSW SS give approval we get invited to apply for visa from DIAC automatically so did anyone get both invites with 55 +5 points after the suspension and prorata rule for these golden jobs.


Oh Ok... usually once State approves, DIAC will send email directly, both email will come together. I got it.


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

About2013 said:


> NSW not replying. Checked with my bank, New DD is still not been cashed.
> 
> In July NSW asked me to provide new DD because which i submitted in Feb had NSW old payee name on it.


If not mistaken, DD will be cleared on a day or day before. As when you receive the approval letter, the receipt it also attached for DD. and date of the receipt is same as approval date.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Anybody called NSW on SS status ?? I tried calling them ..it is going to voicemail


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

hey friends


i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.

Do not understand what to do now due to excitment

Timelines are 
Vetassess .3 may - 08 aug
NSW 28 august to 23 september


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> hey friends
> 
> 
> i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.
> ...


Congratz....What's your ack number? and the occupation code?


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

sylvia_australia said:


> hey friends
> 
> 
> i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.
> ...


 Congratulation Sylvia_australia. When you have a minute, please kindly update your status in the spreadsheet. Thank you so much for updating. All the best with the final steps.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Acknowledge no was 4904
Occupation code is 242111
University lecturer


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Has it been 12 weeks already? You should contact nsw ASAP to see what's the hold or check status of your DD.


I took DD from ICICI Bank, They gave DD from JP Morgan & Chase bank. When I tried to contact ICICI bank, they say that they can only trace local DD. If anyone face same issue or have suggestions please revert back.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

RRag said:


> I took DD from ICICI Bank, They gave DD from JP Morgan & Chase bank. When I tried to contact ICICI bank, they say that they can only trace local DD. If anyone face same issue or have suggestions please revert back.


When AXIS Bank can track they can too. 

You need to visit main branch of ICICI in your city and ask them to track International DD and tell them that in future you will not take their NRI service or Forex services  if they don't help you, as you don't trust their service anymore.

Truth is they need to send email to their Forex Nodal office with your DD details. In my case AXIS Bank taken two days to update me.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Acknowledge no was 4904
> Occupation code is 242111
> University lecturer


Did you update the Spread Sheet ?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> When did you submit your docs for eoi? Did you get an acknowledgement. I had submitted my docs in 2nd week of August. Received a communication from nsw 2 days back asking to reduce my no of years of exp by 2 as per new ads rules. I have updated the eoi and notified nsw of the same


I have submitted documents on 1 aug and got ack on 6th Aug with ref no 13/43**. Since documents were submitted by my agent, if there is any commutation from NSW he will only get the informed. I called agent couple of time, he asking me to wait…….. what was your major subject in education??? is it related to your occupation?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> When AXIS Bank can track they can too.
> 
> You need to visit main branch of ICICI in your city and ask them to track International DD and tell them that in future you will not take their NRI service or Forex services  if they don't help you, as you don't trust their service anymore.
> 
> Truth is they need to send email to their Forex Nodal office with your DD details. In my case AXIS Bank taken two days to update me.


Thanks for your suggestions I will contact main branch and find out….


----------



## Zaxter (Jun 29, 2012)

RRag said:


> I have submitted documents on 1 aug and got ack on 6th Aug with ref no 13/43**. Since documents were submitted by my agent, if there is any commutation from NSW he will only get the informed. I called agent couple of time, he asking me to wait&#133;&#133;.. what was your major subject in education??? is it related to your occupation?


Yes, it is related. The mail from acts also stated that. If your education is not closely related to nominated occupation then ask to deduct 4 years.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Congratz....What's your ack number? and the occupation code?


Hey congrats  you must be over the moon ! 
What do you mean you got invite but no email from NSW SS? Doesn't Nsw email come first?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Zaxter said:


> Yes, it is related. The mail from acts also stated that. If your education is not closely related to nominated occupation then ask to deduct 4 years.


I have dropped you a private message with my phone no, can you please call me


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hey congrats  you must be over the moon !
> What do you mean you got invite but no email from NSW SS? Doesn't Nsw email come first?


I still not get any email from nsw. I directly got invitation from skill select.


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Did you update the Spread Sheet ?


Yes


----------



## jatt (Sep 12, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> hey friends
> 
> 
> i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.
> ...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Can anyone help me with my question ??

Is it mandatory to work after getting the PR (190 Visa) and will it be a problem during time of Citizenship?. The reason why I am asking this is because I would like to apply for the Visa through my Wife(Primary Applicant) but she is not working at the moment and also dont want to work in future.. So want to know whether it is mandatory or not.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Can anyone help me with my question ??
> 
> Is it mandatory to work after getting the PR (190 Visa) and will it be a problem during time of Citizenship?. The reason why I am asking this is because I would like to apply for the Visa through my Wife(Primary Applicant) but she is not working at the moment and also dont want to work in future.. So want to know whether it is mandatory or not.


I also have same case. Currently I am a working woman but after we migrate to Australia I dont want to continue working and only my husband will. Will it be possible that way? 
I thought there will be no issue?


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> I also have same case. Currently I am a working woman but after we migrate to Australia I dont want to continue working and only my husband will. Will it be possible that way?
> I thought there will be no issue?


I need to confirm this before procceding thats why I through this question in the forum so that I can get some advice


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> I need to confirm this before procceding thats why I through this question in the forum so that I can get some advice


Working is not mandatory but stay in same state for first 24 month is. 

For example if you earned PR via State Sponsorship you have to live in that state for first 24 month after that you can move any where in Australia.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> I also have same case. Currently I am a working woman but after we migrate to Australia I dont want to continue working and only my husband will. Will it be possible that way?
> I thought there will be no issue?


Hi Naur...

Have u contacted NSW regarding the ref number.. please share any updates from NSW...and do u have any idea getting the ref number shortly...

Regards,


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hi Naur...
> 
> Have u contacted NSW regarding the ref number.. please share any updates from NSW...and do u have any idea getting the ref number shortly...
> 
> Regards,


Everything is done through my agent, they informed me that application will be processed in 12 weeks time so considering my application was received on 1st August I will have to wait till at least 24th October for any response from them and just hope something could happen sooner!


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Everything is done through my agent, they informed me that application will be processed in 12 weeks time so considering my application was received on 1st August I will have to wait till at least 24th October for any response from them and just hope something could happen sooner!


My application received to nsw on Aug 5 and most propably I have to wait up to Oct ending to know clear update...


----------



## dgzhc (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I have submitted a NSW state sponsorship application on 11/09 on shore with a Australia Post money order $330. However, when I checked the status of this money order today, it still "unpaid". 

I have got my refer number. is this a normal case that money order will become paid only when my application is in progress? or I should call the officer to check whether I miss anything or not?

Thanks


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

OMG! got my ref number 13/53**lane:


Dear Mr XXXXX

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 5/08/2013. Please note the following important information:

We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the suspension of the 2613 and 2339 occupational groups have resulted in longer processing times.
Although the 2613 and 2339 occupations remain suspended, your application will be processed. Please note we are not accepting any new applications.

Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application. 

If you are requested to provide additional documentation in relation to your application, please ensure that you respond as quickly as possible. This will assist quick processing of your application.

You will be notified of the outcome of your application by email as soon as your application has been assessed and can be finalised. 

Our Frequently Asked Questions document (attached) provides useful information including on 190 assessment processes and timeframes.

(See attached file: FAQs - NSW 190 nomination.pdf)

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.

Finally NSW accepted my application...Now need to wait for the count down for invitation...


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got mine through as well - the ref is 13/54** (i guess this is the ack number that people are referring to?) - according to the letter they are currently processing applications lodged on 20 August 2013...


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> OMG! got my ref number 13/53**lane:
> 
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> ...


congrats jayantsit.. your patience is paid off. I hope you will get invitation soon as well..


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

mike alic said:


> congrats jayantsit.. your patience is paid off. I hope you will get invitation soon as well..


same here... my ack 13/53**


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Congrats all.. That means NSW is processing the last batch of applications received on the day they stopped accepting new applications..So hopefuly we will get some news regarding reopening of the suspended occupation might be with some rule change or minimum requirement


----------



## meher (Feb 27, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> OMG! got my ref number 13/53**lane:
> 
> 
> Dear Mr XXXXX
> ...


Received mine too with 13/53**..congrats to u tooo....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends have doubt on processing time... from now we have to wait for 12 weeks otherwise we have to consider from received date.. please clarify and i believe by next time they will clear all the pipeline applications... they dont want to extend more on this...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends have doubt on processing time... from now we have to wait for 12 weeks otherwise we have to consider from received date.. please clarify and i believe by next time they will clear all the pipeline applications... they dont want to extend more on this...



I think it’s from the date they received your documents...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I think it’s from the date they received your documents...


Its from the date they gave ACK - but god only knows what is in their minds.

As long as you are 55+5 applicant ( with just above 5+ yrs experience ), you are always in the danger zone. Someone might ask you to reduce experience by 2 yrs or 4 yrs.

I spoke to NSW this morning and the lady over there confirmed they are deducting experience. Not sure if this applies to old applicants also, she said she would get back after talking to her supervisor. ( how she will get back to me ??? - dont know  )

I have total 7.5 yrs experience, but thought only 5+ is enough as per the rules then...Now asked them if I can submit documents for the rest 2 yrs , she asked me to email her...might work..will let you know if this helps.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

THANKS GOD ! I got my reference number too 13/53*   
now the question is the 12 weeks is from today or from when the docs were received


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends have doubt on processing time... from now we have to wait for 12 weeks otherwise we have to consider from received date.. please clarify and i believe by next time they will clear all the pipeline applications... they dont want to extend more on this...


Hey i got the same reference number series  anyway I also have this doubt of processing time, I guess we should wait and see how the series number is going forward then only we can get an idea !


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I think it’s from the date they received your documents...


I don't know how they will move forward, in the google doc I see some people who have submitted their application a month after I did but their series number is before me as I only just received the reference. I think for the 2 suspended occupations things got delayed a lot and probably the 12 weeks of processing time starts now


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Its from the date they gave ACK - but god only knows what is in their minds.
> 
> As long as you are 55+5 applicant ( with just above 5+ yrs experience ), you are always in the danger zone. Someone might ask you to reduce experience by 2 yrs or 4 yrs.
> 
> ...


The people who applied with old ACS might impact..


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

venugopal said:


> As long as you are 55+5 applicant ( with just above 5+ yrs experience ), you are always in the danger zone. Someone might ask you to reduce experience by 2 yrs or 4 yrs.


Who says that, anyway? As long as your work experience adds up to 55 including points from other categories plus 5 points for state nomination, you are fine. As far as I am concerned, no work experience can be deducted at all as long as it is closely related to the nominated occupation.

I know that some people here claim that work experience is being deducted. However, I have not seen any proof from any of those guys. Even if it was true that work experience is being deducted, it is unclear for what reasons this is the case, or if the work experience was deducted because it wasn't closely related to the nominated occupation.

Please, guys, stop making people crazy by publishing half knowledge, or provide extensive details on your claims.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Who says that, anyway? As long as your work experience adds up to 55 including points from other categories plus 5 points for state nomination, you are fine. As far as I am concerned, no work experience can be deducted at all as long as it is closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I know that some people here claim that work experience is being deducted. However, I have not seen any proof from any of those guys. Even if it was true that work experience is being deducted, it is unclear for what reasons this is the case, or if the work experience was deducted because it wasn't closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Please, guys, stop making people crazy by publishing half knowledge, or provide extensive details on your claims.


I am worried if I claim 5 points for work experience which was already accepted by ACS in Feb 2013 and if I submit my application with 65 points along with all proofs of employment, and if they (CO in NSW) want to reduce work experience points and if my points hit 60 then, they will reject on the grounds that "Claimed points NOT EQUAL to assessed points).

However, all my 4 years of experience was accepted by ACS in Feb 2013 and my occupation is software engineer but education is electronics engineer which is considered major of ICT. Also, I have all proofs of employment as said in booklet.

I am worried if they will reject blindly by saying "Claimed != Assessed by CO" (When there is no official mentioning of the same in their website. I am happy if they want to reduce my experience and make it 60 points and then give me a grant too as I will still meet eligibility of 60. I am puzzled.

So, should I apply with 65 or 60 points ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Who says that, anyway? As long as your work experience adds up to 55 including points from other categories plus 5 points for state nomination, you are fine. As far as I am concerned, no work experience can be deducted at all as long as it is closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I know that some people here claim that work experience is being deducted. However, I have not seen any proof from any of those guys. Even if it was true that work experience is being deducted, it is unclear for what reasons this is the case, or if the work experience was deducted because it wasn't closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Please, guys, stop making people crazy by publishing half knowledge, or provide extensive details on your claims.



Totally agree with you.. I have seen only two applicants faced to this issue. And one has clearly mentioned that his qualification/experience was not closely related to the nominated occupation. NSW should have a clear reason to deduct experience.. they cant blindly deduct people experience without giving a valid reason. And there are so many candidates have already received their invitations without any experience deductions.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Reply from my agent:

Your application processing time of 12 week will count from today, when you received acknowledgement. 

 :'(


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I have all sort of trouble with me, Still didn't got the SS Approve or Rejection.

Lawyer Said I can claim 8+ years , but I doubt that now.So I am going to loose 5 points.

And I am loosing another 5 Age points this November.

So Then I am Back at 45 points. No time time to do the IELTS and lodge the application again.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I am worried if I claim 5 points for work experience which was already accepted by ACS in Feb 2013 and if I submit my application with 65 points along with all proofs of employment, and if they (CO in NSW) want to reduce work experience points and if my points hit 60 then, they will reject on the grounds that "Claimed points NOT EQUAL to assessed points).
> 
> However, all my 4 years of experience was accepted by ACS in Feb 2013 and my occupation is software engineer but education is electronics engineer which is considered major of ICT. Also, I have all proofs of employment as said in booklet.
> 
> ...


Until you have Minimum 55 Points without state Sponsorship you are good to go for NSW SS. After NSW approval you will get extra 5 and your total point will reach 60 AND with this score you can file Visa.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Until you have Minimum 55 Points without state Sponsorship you are good to go for NSW SS. After NSW approval you will get extra 5 and your total point will reach 60 AND with this score you can file Visa.


Yes I do have 60 points without SS 5 points.

I will have 55 points if I myself ignore 4 years of positively assessed work experience by ACS and thus reduces 5 points (Claiming no points for work experience). Thus, my total will be 55+ 5 points for SS at WORST CASE scenario.

Well I will apply with 65 then ?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Who says that, anyway? As long as your work experience adds up to 55 including points from other categories plus 5 points for state nomination, you are fine. As far as I am concerned, no work experience can be deducted at all as long as it is closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I know that some people here claim that work experience is being deducted. However, I have not seen any proof from any of those guys. Even if it was true that work experience is being deducted, it is unclear for what reasons this is the case, or if the work experience was deducted because it wasn't closely related to the nominated occupation.
> 
> Please, guys, stop making people crazy by publishing half knowledge, or provide extensive details on your claims.


Show me your proof that none can reduce work experience. What is your full knowledge on this, I am very happy and eager to clear all confusions from your fullest knowledge.

With my half knowledge, I see it is happened to 2 guys in this forum already, one from my MARA agent after applying for VISA, and its confirmed by the lady in NSW office. I spoke to her. If you dont want to listen my words, just ignore and proceed with your belief and FULL knowledge.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Reply from my agent:
> 
> Your application processing time of 12 week will count from today, when you received acknowledgement.
> 
> :'(


Don't worry, they are processing quickly.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Yes I do have 60 points without SS 5 points.
> 
> I will have 55 points if I myself ignore 4 years of positively assessed work experience by ACS and thus reduces 5 points (Claiming no points for work experience). Thus, my total will be 55+ 5 points for SS at WORST CASE scenario.
> 
> Well I will apply with 65 then ?


File your NSW application with max points points with your old ACS let NSW decide what they have to do with your case file. 

Because till date NSW no where mentioned on their website they will deduct experience points which were approved in OLD ACS. In the eyes of NSW you are not aware of this change. 

Final call is yours.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Congrats all.. That means NSW is processing the last batch of applications received on the day they stopped accepting new applications..So hopefuly we will get some news regarding reopening of the suspended occupation might be with some rule change or minimum requirement


Means accepting the new applications for the suspended list...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> File your NSW application with max points points with your old ACS let NSW decide what they have to do with your case file.
> 
> Because till date NSW no where mentioned on their website they will deduct your points. In the eyes of NSW you are not aware of this change.
> 
> Final call is yours.


Thanks so much, agree with you.

Still, there was a post "garrying case" although thats 189 visa grant, saying that, if CO reduces points, definite rejection, so some were cautioning to submit it with just 60. However, I saw the "Steyn" case where he also had 65 points for NSW and CO asked him (His agent) to reduce 5 points in EOI for work experience and gave SS nomination grant after that.

So, I believe, even if CO wants me to adjust my points, he/she should contact me, I am more than happy to do that as I will still touch 60 points after reducing points for work experience. But bottomline is, they should give me grant like the case below who was in similar situation and got grant today a few minutes ago after CO contacted him to reduce experience point in EOI.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-692.html

So this confirms that, I can go with 65.


Best regards,
JR


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks so much, agree with you.
> 
> Still, there was a post "garrying case" although thats 189 visa grant, saying that, if CO reduces points, definite rejection, so some were cautioning to submit it with just 60. However, I saw the "Steyn" case where he also had 65 points for NSW and CO asked him (His agent) to reduce 5 points in EOI for work experience and gave SS nomination grant after that.
> 
> ...


so I was a applicant with 55+5 points(waiting nsw SS) will not get approval from NSW? I am waiting foe my approval Since july 18 with Ack no [email protected]@. I had 5+ experience with OLD ACS and my code is 261313. 
Please any body could suggest me?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

umashanker said:


> so I was a applicant with 55+5 points(waiting nsw SS) will not get approval from NSW? I am waiting foe my approval Since july 18 with Ack no [email protected]@. I had 5+ experience with OLD ACS and my code is 261313.
> Please any body could suggest me?


Hello umashanker,

Do not worry, you will get positive result soon. There are many people still waiting in queue. As someone already pointed out, there could be any reason for CO asking us to reduce work experience points. We cannot generalize it unless we have authentic website information from them. So you don't have to worry.

But I wonder, from Zaxter's timeline that, his acknowledgement was just in Aug 16th and he got grant quickly today. And he submitted his EOI only in Aug 12th (Which means his SS nomination too as generally within a week we get acknowledgement).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> File your NSW application with max points points with your old ACS let NSW decide what they have to do with your case file.
> 
> Because till date NSW no where mentioned on their website they will deduct experience points which were approved in OLD ACS. In the eyes of NSW you are not aware of this change.
> 
> Final call is yours.


I totally agree you because the applicant is claiming the point based on the assessment result he or she had with them. So as far as ACS assessed full experience you can claim point for that and If NSW is looking for the assessment according to the new rule then they will request to either do a re-evaluation or they will do the assessment based on the new rule and will ask us to update the EOI accordingly.

So defenitly the CO will not reject the case if you claim full point because you are not providing any false information.Go ahead with the full point.. And all the best...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Means accepting the new applications for the suspended list...


No.. Currently they are working on Aug 5th applications for the suspended occupations and after finishing that they wont be having any backlog applications for the suspended occupation .They have to accept new applications if they are interested in sponsoring these occupation .So i am thinking of 3 sitution very soon.

1. NSW will start accepting the applications as normal.( but in that case it will be like opening the flood gate and they will receive lot of documents in few days).
2. To control the situation 1 they may implement few rules with some minumum requirements to control the flow(dont know how but yes reducing exp based on the new ACS rule is one among those)
3. Change status from Suspended to Closed- Which I dont think will happen as they need more people.

Any thoughts from others??


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello umashanker,
> 
> Do not worry, you will get positive result soon. There are many people still waiting in queue. As someone already pointed out, there could be any reason for CO asking us to reduce work experience points. We cannot generalize it unless we have authentic website information from them. So you don't have to worry.
> 
> ...


thank you for your emotional support, ok I am ready to wait but till when? its almost 10 weeks and people around me with same code all left after approval. god please stop testing my patience........


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> Don't worry, they are processing quickly.


Currently 13/49** series going on, just saw one approval in sheet for today. The question is as they have provided us with the reference number, will they now process according to date received or continue with series number, my number 13/53* seems so far ! 

We have all been so patient throughout this whole process hope to see positive results for all very soon ! Cheers :tea:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> No.. Currently they are working on Aug 5th applications for the suspended occupations and after finishing that they wont be having any backlog applications for the suspended occupation .They have to accept new applications if they are interested in sponsoring these occupation .So i am thinking of 3 sitution very soon.
> 
> 1. NSW will start accepting the applications as normal.( but in that case it will be like opening the flood gate and they will receive lot of documents in few days).
> 2. To control the situation 1 they may implement few rules with some minumum requirements to control the flow(dont know how but yes reducing exp based on the new ACS rule is one among those)
> ...


Ya I agree with you on all points. NSW really needs to speed up now and process the pipeline applications for the suspended applications first.
Of course they are running a business that's why they requested us not to withdraw and after they made a deal with DIAC they are now processing up to 6th august at least. So in my opinion in near future they will be opening up for the suspended jobs. After all suspended in dictionary terms is "banned for specific period" it's not as if they have terminated.
My prayers ray: for all who are waiting !


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

venugopal said:


> Show me your proof that none can reduce work experience. What is your full knowledge on this, I am very happy and eager to clear all confusions from your fullest knowledge.
> 
> With my half knowledge, I see it is happened to 2 guys in this forum already, one from my MARA agent after applying for VISA, and its confirmed by the lady in NSW office. I spoke to her. If you dont want to listen my words, just ignore and proceed with your belief and FULL knowledge.


I totally disagree. That's the wrong attempt.

My knowledge? Well, quite simply: NSW have clear regulations. If someone claims that years of work experience were deducted, they should just publish their work experience history and reference letters. I am very sure that NSW cannot randomly deduct experience. They, also, are bound to the law. And that's what my knowledge is all about: Trusting the system.

Those who claim something different must provide evidence. Only then can we say "yes, NSW deducts experience randomly". Again NSW have their rules, there is something called "law", and if everything is fine with your papers you do *not* have to worry about deductions. I am pretty sure about that. And again, those 2 guys you mentioned include one who had his work experience reduced for a reason, the other one, as far as I know, has not provided any details on his case. How can you judge the whole system based on some claims from some people in the forum who don't provide details on their case?

It's not *me* who needs to prove that. I trust in the system. *It is those who claim to have suffered deductions in their work experience to provide evidence for their claim.*


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> I totally agree you because the applicant is claiming the point based on the assessment result he or she had with them. So as far as ACS assessed full experience you can claim point for that and If NSW is looking for the assessment according to the new rule then they will request to either do a re-evaluation or they will do the assessment based on the new rule and will ask us to update the EOI accordingly.
> 
> So defenitly the CO will not reject the case if you claim full point because you are not providing any false information.Go ahead with the full point.. And all the best...


Thanks, then I will go with 65. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> thank you for your emotional support, ok I am ready to wait but till when? its almost 10 weeks and people around me with same code all left after approval. god please stop testing my patience........


I saw so many other people on the sheet with suspend occupations who are still waiting for approval, don't worry you might hear from them in a few days ! I just received acknowledgment email with reference number today and my application reached there on 1st August , so they took around 2 months just to give reference no.!! 
and in the email it said "We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the suspension of the 2613 and 2339 occupational groups have resulted in longer processing times."

so just relax and ray:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks, then I will go with 65.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Humm you give more weightage to his advice than mine


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> No.. Currently they are working on Aug 5th applications for the suspended occupations and after finishing that they wont be having any backlog applications for the suspended occupation .They have to accept new applications if they are interested in sponsoring these occupation .So i am thinking of 3 sitution very soon.
> 
> 1. NSW will start accepting the applications as normal.( but in that case it will be like opening the flood gate and they will receive lot of documents in few days).
> 2. To control the situation 1 they may implement few rules with some minumum requirements to control the flow(dont know how but yes reducing exp based on the new ACS rule is one among those)
> ...


I believe after the completion of pipeline applications the quota will complete...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Humm you give more weightage to his advice than mine


HaHa, no no not at all, just trying to be sure mate that nothing won't happen to my case and I get sure grant. That's all buddy. So don't take it otherwise 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I believe after the completion of pipeline applications the quota will complete...


how can u say that...afterall they are not giving positive to every candidate


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

hsizan said:


> how can u say that...afterall they are not giving positive to every candidate


Their rejection rate is below 1 percent dear


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Their rejection rate is below 1 percent dear


May be they will increase the rejection rate to control the flow:brick::brick:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> May be they will increase the rejection rate to control the flow:brick::brick:


How you feel if other people will say the same for you?
Donot mind it dear.

I got my nsw ss yesterday


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

hsizan said:


> how can u say that...afterall they are not giving positive to every candidate


after the DIAC statement of sharing half to states and remaining to DIAC..the calculation gets only 400-500 applications quota to NSW ...might be i am wrong..but just guessing ..


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> How you feel if other people will say the same for you?
> Donot mind it dear.
> 
> I got my nsw ss yesterday


Dont take it personally dear... Even I am also one among the other people you mentioned here  . I wish that the rejection rate should be 0% but also we have to think all the possible chances and be ready for anything..

FYI.. I just finished another race(*almost lost the Canada FSW 2013*) and came here for the next


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Currently 13/49** series going on, just saw one approval in sheet for today. The question is as they have provided us with the reference number, will they now process according to date received or continue with series number, my number 13/53* seems so far !
> 
> We have all been so patient throughout this whole process hope to see positive results for all very soon ! Cheers :tea:


The Ack Numbers are allotted in the order application is received by NSW. So it does not matter whether they go by date or Ack number. Both are same. 

You should see approval in some weeks if you can support claimed points.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> after the DIAC statement of sharing half to states and remaining to DIAC..the calculation gets only 400-500 applications quota to NSW ...might be i am wrong..but just guessing ..


When this announcement came, the total invitation left was around 3400 for 2613. They decided to reserve half for states. So it comes to 1700 total for all the states.

And I believe that NSW would clinch most of that since they allow people with lower IELTS score.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

I got my ack number (534*) today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

gyan said:


> When this announcement came, the total invitation left was around 3400 for 2613. They decided to reserve half for states. So it comes to 1700 total for all the states.
> 
> And I believe that NSW would clinch most of that since they allow people with lower IELTS score.


But that 1700 applications need to share equally to all the states who are accepting the golden occupations...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> I got my ack number (534*) today. :fingerscrossed:


Great , your application is few numbers ahead of mind  so once you get approval I will be next  :fingerscrossed: ray:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Great , your application is few numbers ahead of mind  so once you get approval I will be next  :fingerscrossed: ray:


mine is 536*


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> The Ack Numbers are allotted in the order application is received by NSW. So it does not matter whether they go by date or Ack number. Both are same.
> 
> You should see approval in some weeks if you can support claimed points.



But I saw in the google sheet that there are people who submitted their application way after me and still have reference number lesser than mine. Meaning , I have reference number 13/53** and my docs were received on 1st August, where as their docs were received after mine mid Aug or Sep still their number is like 13/49 **, 13/50** etc. 
So what does that mean? :sad:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> mine is 536*


Nice ! Mine is 13/ 535*  best of luck !


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> But I saw in the google sheet that there are people who submitted their application way after me and still have reference number lesser than mine. Meaning , I have reference number 13/53** and my docs were received on 1st August, where as their docs were received after mine mid Aug or Sep still their number is like 13/49 **, 13/50** etc.
> So what does that mean? :sad:


our bad luck due to DIAC rule on that time they stopped ...but for other occupation they are processing ... thats y u r seeing that ref numbers..for us they started accepting recently right...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> our bad luck due to DIAC rule on that time they stopped ...but for other occupation they are processing ... thats y u r seeing that ref numbers..for us they started accepting recently right...


Yes my response was to what gyan said that it doesnt matter what date its received or ref number as the ref number is given in order they are received. But it seems its not the case for suspended applications !


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

I still believe that if 3 months from 5/8 till 5/11 finish you all have 100% change to get invited,, even there is hundreds people with 60 points,, you all by taking SS will be 65+ which automatically makes you first invited. 
Very sad for 60 points holders as they will come to big big waiting time, and still not saying many people will gain by the time EISLT higher.


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> But that 1700 applications need to share equally to all the states who are accepting the golden occupations...


I think the calculation should be a little different-
The 189 visa had 3400 remaining seats.
As per the rules, the seats should be shared equally among the states (190) and 189, and so the states together gets 3400 seats (and not 1700).
In addition, not all states are taking 2613. I assume only NSW, Victoria and SA. If that is the case NSW would get 1/3 of 3400 which is 1100+ seats. I hope that the current number of people already invited would be far lesser than this count.

Let us hope for the best....


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> thank you for your emotional support, ok I am ready to wait but till when? its almost 10 weeks and people around me with same code all left after approval. god please stop testing my patience........


Dear Umashanker,

I see in the excel that only person who had a reference number greater to you is approved and many others who had applied earlier are still waiting....So, I do think your number and then my number (mine is 41**) will come by soon 

All the best...


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

What are the chances if I apply now for 2613 category?


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> What are the chances if I apply now for 2613 category?


Now, they are not accepting the applications. Not sure what will happen though, if you still just send it...


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Now, they are not accepting the applications. Not sure what will happen though, if you still just send it...


Are there any chances if they will start accepting applications with this code?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> But I saw in the google sheet that there are people who submitted their application way after me and still have reference number lesser than mine. Meaning , I have reference number 13/53** and my docs were received on 1st August, where as their docs were received after mine mid Aug or Sep still their number is like 13/49 **, 13/50** etc.
> So what does that mean? :sad:


That is beacuse you are in the golden occupation list. You got your ack number yesterday. That should be the reason.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> our bad luck due to DIAC rule on that time they stopped ...but for other occupation they are processing ... thats y u r seeing that ref numbers..for us they started accepting recently right...


That is the correct explanation. Though 2 occupation were stopped for nomination, Ack number were still getting issued for others. 

Due to this, though our docs reached earlier than others, they were not opened for processing and we got ack numbe higher than some others whose docs reached later than us.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> That is the correct explanation. Though 2 occupation were stopped for nomination, Ack number were still getting issued for others.
> 
> Due to this, though our docs reached earlier than others, they were not opened for processing and we got ack numbe higher than some others whose docs reached later than us.


Ok great so will just have to wait and see how the reference numbers are going forward! Hope to see our series soon.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Are there any chances if they will start accepting applications with this code?


We never know but in my opinion there might be slight chances of opening after the pipeline applications which were on hold for so long get sorted out. Iif the ceiling for the year does not meet till then they might open up with some restrictions.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Any approvals today?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Any approvals today?


you have to wait upto oct 1 st week....


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> you have to wait upto oct 1 st week....


oh why is that? quota for the month of September is over?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Rushi said:


> oh why is that? quota for the month of September is over?


Most probably NSW need to start next week if not then definitely on first week of october...


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Congrats all.. That means NSW is processing the last batch of applications received on the day they stopped accepting new applications..So hopefuly we will get some news regarding reopening of the suspended occupation might be with some rule change or minimum requirement


are you certain they are declining new applications ?? it is not mentioned on their website..
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> are you certain they are declining new applications ?? it is not mentioned on their website..
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Please go through this,,

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

=================================================

*Notice*
*190 visa update - Applications under the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa in certain occupational categories
*
On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

Occupations on the NSW State Migration Plan that are impacted by this policy change include:

*Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613*

The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW suspended these occupational categories on 06 August 2013.

*Applications received before suspension*

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.

*New applications in these occupational groups*

Due to the large number of applications that NSW had already received in these occupations at the time that pro-rata change was announced, NSW is currently unable to accept new State Nomination (subclass 190) applications under these occupational groups.

*New applications in these occupational groups will be declined.*

At this stage, NSW is unable to advise when new applications under these occupational groups will be accepted however, any update will be posted on this website.

==================================================


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Please go through this,,
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> ...


ohh.. stopped for certain occupations 

You scared the hell out of me.. thought.. i will never see the day again :bounce:


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Their rejection rate is below 1 percent dear


not sure as there would be many who do not update here on forum


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> ohh.. stopped for certain occupations
> 
> You scared the hell out of me.. thought.. i will never see the day again :bounce:


It is a very old and well known fact for everyone, wonder why you are not aware if you are one in the fraternity of our group.

They do not accept any new applications which is called "Suspended" for software category and other engineering category, since Aug 5th 2013. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

naur33n said:


> But I saw in the google sheet that there are people who submitted their application way after me and still have reference number lesser than mine. Meaning , I have reference number 13/53** and my docs were received on 1st August, where as their docs were received after mine mid Aug or Sep still their number is like 13/49 **, 13/50** etc.
> So what does that mean? :sad:



may be they r from other groups


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

hsizan said:


> may be they r from other groups


Yes they are from other job categories. 

Seems like next week we might see some approvals and series will move forward. Still expecting to get my reply around end October ! Series 13/53**.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

No approvals today?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

jre05 said:


> It is a very old and well known fact for everyone, wonder why you are not aware if you are one in the fraternity of our group.
> 
> They do not accept any new applications which is called "Suspended" for software category and other engineering category, since Aug 5th 2013.
> 
> ...


I might not be updated that much. I think I am not in the suspended list so haven't followed the news in detail.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I might not be updated that much. I think I am not in the suspended list so haven't followed the news in detail.


That is not a problem.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Next round is on 7th October and not 1st October


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Next round is on 7th October and not 1st October


So we will get the approval before or after 7 th october ....


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Lodge my visa today


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Lodge my visa today


All the best sylvia... when did you get the invitation and SS approval?..


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> All the best sylvia... when did you get the invitation and SS approval?..


Got it on 23 september from diac and on 24 from nsw.


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

I have 60 points and i have submitted my EOI by july 2013
my points goes like this
age :25
edu:15
experience :15
partner :5
IELTS :0

now they are getting candidates with 65 points for 261313.

i would like to apply for SS, can u suggest whether applying to NSW is a good idea? did anyone get positive result?


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Got it on 23 september from diac and on 24 from nsw.


Thanks Sylvia.. this question was to clarify one another forum members question.. I though will confirm with you before answering that.. see my next post then you will understand what i am talking about..


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

naur33n said:


> Yes they are from other job categories.
> 
> Seems like next week we might see some approvals and series will move forward. Still expecting to get my reply around end October ! Series 13/53**.


did you receive your SS approval from NSW?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> I have 60 points and i have submitted my EOI by july 2013
> my points goes like this
> age :25
> edu:15
> ...


NSW suspended 2613* and still they are processing pipeline applications.. 99% positive result...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> So we will get the approval before or after 7 th october ....


You will get any time because 190 visa invitation is not like the 189 one. For 189 the invitation will be send by DIAC on 1st and 3rd week Monday of every month. But for 190 visa the invitation will be triggered as soon as SS approve your case electronically in Skill Select. So you may get any time..

Sylvia_australia got the invitation on 23rd Sep where as the invitation round was on 2nd and 16th Sep..

I believe that I am right :rapture::rapture::rapture:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> You will get any time because 190 visa invitation is not like the 189 one. For 189 the invitation will be send by DIAC on 1st and 3rd week Monday of every month. But for 190 visa the invitation will be triggered as soon as SS approve your case electronically in Skill Select. So you may get any time..
> 
> Sylvia_australia got the invitation on 23rd Sep where as the invitation round was on 2nd and 16th Sep..
> 
> I believe that I am right :rapture::rapture::rapture:


Yeah cool you are right .. 190 no need to wait for DIAC round..but my question this month after first week we didnt see any update from NSW so i think next month first week or after diac round NSW will complete remaining applications..


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Yeah cool you are right .. 190 no need to wait for DIAC round..but my question this month after first week we didnt see any update from NSW so i think next month first week or after diac round NSW will complete remaining applications..


If you look one applicant "iamflying" got approval on 19-sep but he/she has 60 points without SS so chances are there that applicats with more points are getting preference or NSW is treating the applications with the new ACS rules and skipped all the applications and reached till iamflying ( just a though and not to pass any false information).

But again look iamflying got 60 points without SS and person with 60 points will apply for SS if his/her occupation is there in SOL1???. So most likely iamflying is having only 55 points without SS so even after NSW deduct exp based on the new rule he might have 55 points which made him to reach till approval stage.

Again this is just my thinking based on what i can makeout from the spreadsheet


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> If you look one applicant "iamflying" got approval on 19-sep but he/she has 60 points without SS so chances are there that applicats with more points are getting preference or NSW is treating the applications with the new ACS rules and skipped all the applications and reached till iamflying ( just a though and not to pass any false information).
> 
> But again look iamflying got 60 points without SS and person with 60 points will apply for SS if his/her occupation is there in SOL1???. So most likely iamflying is having only 55 points without SS so even after NSW deduct exp based on the new rule he might have 55 points which made him to reach till approval stage.
> 
> Again this is just my thinking based on what i can makeout from the spreadsheet


I believe what you are telling is not correct.... i cant judge.. please hold for a week definitely we can see the positive result...because NSW issued ref numbers for all the pipeline applications upto AUG 5 2013... so they already processing the applications....


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> did you receive your SS approval from NSW?


No I think it will be around end October. As I have series 13/53** and last I saw it was 13/49** going on..


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> I believe what you are telling is not correct.... i cant judge.. please hold for a week definitely we can see the positive result...because NSW issued ref numbers for all the pipeline applications upto AUG 5 2013... so they already processing the applications....


Might be iam wrong.. but if you look in the spreadsheet iamflying's ack number is 13/41*** and there are 2613* occupation applicants with ack number in 13/40**,13/39** series with out approval or any change..


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Might be iam wrong.. but if you look in the spreadsheet iamflying's ack number is 13/41*** and there are 2613* occupation applicants with ack number in 13/40**,13/39** series with out approval or any change..


Its depends on the CO also...


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Its depends on the CO also...


Anyways lets hope for the best for everyone...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Any approvals today? Whats the latest series going on guys!


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I think people getting approval from nsw gets busy in DIAC documentation that's y not updating n forum :typing:


Haha ! True


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Seems today also no approvals for suspended occupations. I believe now it’s time for them to approve or reject all pipeline applications, since they took nearly one month but still there are lot more applicants waiting for their approvals (including me) 

According to the google doc, seems they have accepted almost all the applications of other categories (except very recent ones), but many people who applied for Software engineer and Developer Programer categories are still pending

Any guesses guys? 

I'm totally disappointed....


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Seems today also no approvals for suspended occupations. I believe now it’s time for them to approve or reject all pipeline applications, since they took nearly one month but still there are lot more applicants waiting for their approvals (including me)
> 
> Any guesses guys?


190 NSW SS invitation will be issue in 7th Oct invitation round.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> 190 NSW SS invitation will be issued in 7th Oct invitation round.


Why? 190 is not same as 189 right so the NSW SS can be whenever. I am confused now!! So many different opinions


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> 190 NSW SS invitation will be issue in 7th Oct invitation round.


Thanks for the comment About2013. But as I know, invitation rounds are not applicable for 190 category. Invitations for 190 sub class issues through out the month.....


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Why? 190 is not same as 189 right so the NSW SS can be whenever. I am confused now!! So many different opinions



Yes, I agree with you...As I know, invitation rounds are not applicable for 190. Hope some other experts will update their comments on this


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Yes, I agree with you...As I know, invitation rounds are not applicable for 190. Hope some other experts will update their comments on this


It seems no rules are being applied here.. Experts can comment on rules.. We can just wait while our fingers are crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Thanks for the comment About2013. But as I know, invitation rounds are not applicable for 190 category. Invitations for 190 sub class issues through out the month.....


Wait and watch. :frusty: 

Last invitations were issued as per twice a month format.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update:*

From 5th Aug 2013 no state will sponsor software engineers under 190 or 489 subclass. You need to look for 189 visa only. 

NSW State Sponsorship is OPEN NOW - auzworldmigration (Check Comment Section) 

I don't know if its true or not.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

NSW Suspended 261313  for pipeline application. 

My application is rejected by NSW :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> NSW Suspended 261313  for pipeline application.
> 
> My application is rejected by NSW :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Dude where it is said that it has suspended for pipelined applications ? Yours is rejected ? You got email from them now about rejection ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Dude where it is said that it has suspended for pipelined applications ? Yours is rejected ? You got email from them now about rejection ?


Yes my agent told me this and will share the NSW mail text in next one hour.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> NSW Suspended 261313  for pipeline application.
> 
> My application is rejected by NSW :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


What? Did you receive a mail from them? What they have mentioned? What's the reason for your application rejection?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> NSW Suspended 261313  for pipeline application.
> 
> My application is rejected by NSW :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


hay you must be joking? did they send you mail or something like that?:fingerscrossed:

can you share with us, why they reject ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes my agent told me this and will share the NSW mail text in next one hour.


Oh sorry man. But check the email from your agent soon and see what is the reason for rejection. Please share with us.

But tell me, whats your profile point, degree, occupation ?

By the way also tell me where it is mention that "pipeline" application are suspended ? Only new applications they cannot receive. Pipeline means who have already applied. Did you see anywhere that information ? I don't see it anywhere in their website though. Or your agent mentioned that ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> NSW Suspended 261313  for pipeline application.
> 
> My application is rejected by NSW :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Ohh dear such a bad news.. Are you sure that they suspended 2613** for pipleline applications for which they acknowledge already ( seems to be very odd because they committed that they will process all the app received till 5th Aug). I feel that the rejection reason is something else?Anyways your agent will share the details shortly to you.

Can you please summarize your points like Education,Exp,Age etc?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Ohh dear such a bad news.. Are you sure that they suspended 2613** for pipleline applications for which they acknowledge already ( seems to be very odd because they committed that they will process all the app received till 5th Aug). I feel that the rejection reason is something else?Anyways your agent will share the details shortly to you.
> 
> Can you please summarize your points like Education,Exp,Age etc?


I knowwwwww i am, waiting for letter from my agent will update it here ASAP


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I knowwwwww i am, waiting for letter from my agent will update it here ASAP


Very sorry dude, you still have many ways to go like 189 etc and or to other states (SS). Don't lose heart.Its not only you, but so many people were rejected from other states too. First see the reason for rejection and see if you can request the CO for reconsideration. Anyway lets see whats the reason first. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Very sorry dude, you still have many ways to go like 189 etc and or to other states (SS). Don't lose heart.Its not only you, but so many people were rejected from other states too. First see the reason for rejection and see if you can request the CO for reconsideration. Anyway lets see whats the reason first.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


*Notice
*
2013-14 Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa applications under the 
following ANZSCO codes were suspended on 5 August 2013 

On 05 Augusi 2013 îhe Deparimeni of Immigraîion and Citizenship (DIAC) advised 
thai invitations for cedain occupational groups will be issued on a pro-rata basis over 
the 2013/14 program year. 

Occupciiions on îhe NSW Siate Migration Plon ihoi ore impocieci by this policy 
change include: 

Oîher Engineering Professional - 2339 
Software cmd Applicclrions Programmers - 2613

This policy change limits the numloer ot people that NSW can nominate. Due to this. 
applications under these occupations have reached full capacity as of 5 August 
2013 und have closed for this year. NSW is unable to accept new applications for 
state nomination under these occupations. 

Thank you for your ín migrating To NSW. For up-’ro-doie informgrion regarding 
our of currently sponsored occupoïions pleose visir wwwbusinessnswgovßu


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Notice
> *
> 2013-14 Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa applications under the
> following ANZSCO codes were suspended on 5 August 2013
> ...



I am not sure where you are seeing. I am seeing it from their authentic website of NSW. That doesn't say anything about already submitted applications before suspension.

*Applications received before suspension

NSW is committed to processing all applications in these occupational groups that were received before the suspension. NSW current assessment timeframe is up to 12 weeks. Applicants will receive an outcome on their application within this timeframe.

New applications in these occupational groups

Due to the large number of applications that NSW had already received in these occupations at the time that pro-rata change was announced, NSW is currently unable to accept new State Nomination (subclass 190) applications under these occupational groups.
*

Ref - State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Notice
> *
> 2013-14 Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa applications under the
> following ANZSCO codes were suspended on 5 August 2013
> ...


Is it the rejection email you got from NSW?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I am not sure where you are seeing. I am seeing it from their authentic website of NSW. That doesn't say anything about already submitted applications before suspension.
> 
> *Applications received before suspension
> 
> ...



What i said above is the letter which i have received.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> What i said above is the letter which i have received.


Very sorry to hear that buddy. This doesn't seem to be a valid reason though as they haven't updated anything on their website. 

A good idea would be to go to your agent and see that email personally and reply requesting the clarification saying that they haven't mentioned such details before processing and in that case, can they please revert your money back. If it was rejected on some other reasons where you fail to meet their eligibility, it makes valid and the fee cannot be refunded. But in your case now, I think you must act professionally like I said. Why dont you approach them.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Notice
> *
> 2013-14 Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa applications under the
> following ANZSCO codes were suspended on 5 August 2013
> ...


this is not rejection mail..... who told you this is rejected mail. please refer there it is notice .... check mail receiving date from nsw with your agent.... 
if this is rejected mail ask money with NSW.......


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> What i said above is the letter which i have received.


I'm confused. Its format looks like a general email who could receive when submitting new application for the suspended categories. Please check more details with your agent. There should be a reason for rejection. 

If the quota is reached why they issued reference numbers recently for the people who submitted applications on 05th aug as well? And they have committed to process all application received before suspension....

I'm really sorry about you mate.........


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Rushi said:


> I'm confused. Its format looks like a general email who could receive when submitting new application for the suspended categories. Please check more details with your agent. There should be a reason for rejection.
> 
> If the quota is reached why they issued reference numbers recently for the people who submitted applications on 05th aug as well? And they have committed to process all application received before suspension....
> 
> I'm really sorry about you mate.........


Exactly.. I totally agree with Rushi

About2013..Is it the forwarded email by agent or just he copied the content and send it in seperate email..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Exactly.. I totally agree with Rushi
> 
> About2013..Is it the forwarded email by agent or just he copied the content and send it in seperate email..


He sent me a scan copy of this doc. (NSW Letterhead)


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> He sent me a scan copy of this doc. (NSW Letterhead)


But friend .. no where it is mentioned that your application is rejected and this looks like a very generic Notice send by NSW?. Anywhere it is mentioned that they rejected your application or unable to process your application at this time ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> He sent me a scan copy of this doc. (NSW Letterhead)


I would advise you to check the authenticity by yourself. Go to him personally and see. Else email NSW about your case without involvement of your agent for your personal satisfaction. That is a good idea. Then, if they say the same thing, then approach agent and seek for refund.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> He sent me a scan copy of this doc. (NSW Letterhead)


i think i am going to faint or something......... the quota for SS is full for this year it seems for software engineers........ anybody else got this email? my agent has not updated me yet    :frusty:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I would advise you to check the authenticity by yourself. Go to him personally and see. Else email NSW about your case without involvement of your agent for your personal satisfaction. That is a good idea. Then, if they say the same thing, then approach agent and seek for refund.


Please provide me NSW email id .


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide me NSW email id .


[email protected]

State your acknowledgement/Ref number in your email and in Subject and put your contents crisp, sharp and polite. It should be a compendious email.

I have received prompt reply from them for my queries through this email ID.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide me NSW email id .


Just 2 days back I got reference number for my application !! and now they are closing seems vague.. please confirm ASAP and everyone else also please update here if they received anything like this ! ?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

About 2013


This mail is very generic when the application reached and no where they kept that the quota is full and even i have received my reference numbers just few days back...dont worry.. you will get ur invitation shortly...

Regards


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> About 2013
> 
> 
> This mail is very generic when the application reached and no where they kept that the quota is full and even i have received my reference numbers just few days back...dont worry.. you will get ur invitation shortly...
> ...


Exactly we just received the reference numbers


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide me NSW email id .


Whats the date from NSW on the scanned copy they sent?


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

*Hi Jayant,

When did you received your reference number.., I guess your docs also reached on 5th august right..., did you sent them a follow up e-mail & then you received.., Please let me know.. as my docs also received on 5th august , but I dint get any mail for reference or acknowledgement number.
*


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide me NSW email id .


You might want to check if your consultant has sent the docs before 5th Aug or not. That will reveal everything


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please provide me NSW email id .


What are you talking about mate!!

This is never be a rejection e-mail.... The rejection e-mail will state it clearly and loudly that your application for NSW ss is rejected because of ............

This seems to be a generic notice that they sent you after you recently inquired about your application...

Hold on man... you will get your application approved for sure..

Contact NSW state and get more information about your file..

all the best


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

I received this E-mail from NSW which says my application received on 5th August.., but after that no update.., So was wondering If any fellow members have received the Acknowledgement number who have there docs received on 5th August.., jayantsit was one of them , I think he received the reference number some days back ?

"Dear Mr XXXX

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 5/08/2013. Please note the following important information:-----
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------"


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> About 2013
> 
> 
> This mail is very generic when the application reached and no where they kept that the quota is full and even i have received my reference numbers just few days back...dont worry.. you will get ur invitation shortly...
> ...


Jayant , can you please update when did you recieved the reference/Ack number from NSW..
my docs also reached on 5th august.., but no response yet..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I believe the notice he has received from his agent is a notice for AGENTS not applicants. 

NSW might have sent a notice to agents so they know that NSW is not accepting new applicants. NO WHERE In this notice it is mentioned that they are not going to process applications which they received and issued ACK already.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

On a side note, I am not too much worried about it anymore. I am not gonna get anything with these worries. I have already hurt my current job. Lost my interest in job because of too much involvement in immigration process. Spending all day reading the forums etc.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Bokya said:


> You might want to check if your consultant has sent the docs before 5th Aug or not. That will reveal everything


My agent received my application back from NSW along with DD and this letter. My application had reached on 31 July, 2013 to NSW.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mohkam said:


> What are you talking about mate!!
> 
> This is never be a rejection e-mail.... The rejection e-mail will state it clearly and loudly that your application for NSW ss is rejected because of ............
> 
> ...


My agent received my application from NSW along with DD and this letter. My application had reached NSW on 31 July, 2013.

Now i asked my Agent to contact NSW and talk to them as my application was reached their before Aug.5, 2013.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My agent received my application from NSW along with DD and this letter. My application had reached NSW on 31 July, 2013.
> 
> Now i asked my Agent to contact NSW and talk to them as my application was reached their before Aug.5, 2013.


Personally speaking.. dont wait for the agent to call NSW and come back with an update.. When the NSW office opens tomorrow morning you have to ring them up and ask for these all details ( you have the copy of email so incase if they ask anymore details you can provide) because more than you no one else can show interest in your case.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My agent received my application from NSW along with DD and this letter. My application had reached NSW on 31 July, 2013.
> 
> Now i asked my Agent to contact NSW and talk to them as my application was reached their before Aug.5, 2013.



From your signature, it is clear that you applied for SS in Feb 2013. then how your application reached there on 31 july 2013....too much cinfusion.. what is your acknowldement number


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rams0b said:


> On a side note, I am not too much worried about it anymore. I am not gonna get anything with these worries. I have already hurt my current job. Lost my interest in job because of too much involvement in immigration process. Spending all day reading the forums etc.


Liked your approach mate. We should move ahead. NSW 190 is NOT THE ONLY PATH. There are n number of paths. I always wonder why people are fret with their application getting rejected or even get delayed. I have had many delays in both ACS and Invitations, but have received all positive, never even cared about all these. Because, I am a firm believer that, time gives one the best result. I also have bad experiences, but like you said, I do not sit and worry, but stand and look ahead for other routes and I am being already successful. It is of course, not a end of path to Australia. Why cannot one sit for IELTS and take a Band 8 and go with 20 points to 189 ? Immediately they will get invite and grant. Likewise, think and act, that only would yield results, nothing else. Of course, last but not the least, it is only the almighty''s wish and our destiny (Previous and current karma/actions) that lead us through. It is from my very experience and in most scenarios I realize this fact in my own life.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

saghirq said:


> From your signature, it is clear that you applied for SS in Feb 2013. then how your application reached there on 31 july 2013....too much cinfusion.. what is your acknowldement number


Yes i applied in Feb 2013 in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name. 

My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this NOTICE.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

alok509gupta said:


> *Hi Jayant,
> 
> When did you received your reference number.., I guess your docs also reached on 5th august right..., did you sent them a follow up e-mail & then you received.., Please let me know.. as my docs also received on 5th august , but I dint get any mail for reference or acknowledgement number.
> *


Hi Alok,

I got ref number mail on 24 sep and you are right my documents reached on 05 aug 2013 and i have send them a mail regarding the ref number but i dont know whether they forwarded the ref number after seeing my mail otherwise by default they send...Please drop them a mail regarding the ref number..

Regards


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes i applied in Feb 2013 in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name.
> 
> My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this NOTICE.


did they provide you any reference number for your application.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jre05 said:


> Liked your approach mate. We should move ahead. NSW 190 is NOT THE ONLY PATH. There are n number of paths. I always wonder why people are fret with their application getting rejected or even get delayed. I have had many delays in both ACS and Invitations, but have received all positive, never even cared about all these. Because, I am a firm believer that, time gives one the best result. I also have bad experiences, but like you said, I do not sit and worry, but stand and look ahead for other routes and I am being already successful. It is of course, not a end of path to Australia. Why cannot one sit for IELTS and take a Band 8 and go with 20 points to 189 ? Immediately they will get invite and grant. Likewise, think and act, that only would yield results, nothing else. Of course, last but not the least, it is only the almighty''s wish and our destiny (Previous and current karma/actions) that lead us through. It is from my very experience and in most scenarios I realize this fact in my own life.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


well said,

I already applied for NZ SMC back in May and now my EOI is about to be approved on 2nd Oct for sure as i have 140 points and NZ accepts all EOIs with 140 automatically twice a month. 

on other side, I got admission in US leading to practical training after one year of studies.. can't live here in dubai anymore...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes i applied in Feb 2013 in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name.
> 
> My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this NOTICE.


First of all its a bittersweet experience for you. You got your money back, so sweet but its hard to see rejections. But do not worry. You are still in better position than many others in life, trust me. You can do a lot to see other ways, to reach your dreams. Just forget this experience.

Also, as someone said, its not rejection at all in your case, its that they do not accept applications, that's why they sent you back. So why not wait until its resuming again the suspended applications and try. Write a clear email by yourself to NSW to the email ID I gave you before you resend application in the future stating your history that had happened to you with NSW and ask if you can reapply. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rams0b said:


> well said,
> 
> I already applied for NZ SMC back in May and now my EOI is about to be approved on 2nd Oct for sure as i have 140 points and NZ accepts all EOIs with 140 automatically twice a month.
> 
> on other side, I got admission in US leading to practical training after one year of studies.. can't live here in dubai anymore...


Great to hear your double good news. Now choice is yours.

Yes NZ accepts anything above 120. I unfortunately have little less than 120 so my EOI won't be picked up by them. Surely you'll get invite in 140 soon. Be prepared for the NZ interview process in the end of grant.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

jre05 said:


> Great to hear your double good news. Now choice is yours.
> 
> Yes NZ accepts anything above 120. I unfortunately have little less than 120 so my EOI won't be picked up by them. Surely you'll get invite in 140 soon. Be prepared for the NZ interview process in the end of grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro. NZ is accepting applicants with 140 or more points this year. applicants with points lower than 140 are only accepted if they have job offer. 

It is really sad to see that Australian Immigration policies changed every other month ..
They have no idea how applicants have been going through.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> On a side note, I am not too much worried about it anymore. I am not gonna get anything with these worries. I have already hurt my current job. Lost my interest in job because of too much involvement in immigration process. Spending all day reading the forums etc.


I can relate to this


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Thanks Bro. NZ is accepting applicants with 140 or more points this year. applicants with points lower than 140 are only accepted if they have job offer.
> 
> It is really sad to see that Australian Immigration policies changed every other month ..
> They have no idea how applicants have been going through.


You are absolutely right buddy. For NZ you should be on Job and so you get some 15 odd points and your application will be picked from the pool easily.

Hope things goes smooth for all of us.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Liked your approach mate. We should move ahead. NSW 190 is NOT THE ONLY PATH. There are n number of paths. I always wonder why people are fret with their application getting rejected or even get delayed. I have had many delays in both ACS and Invitations, but have received all positive, never even cared about all these. Because, I am a firm believer that, time gives one the best result. I also have bad experiences, but like you said, I do not sit and worry, but stand and look ahead for other routes and I am being already successful. It is of course, not a end of path to Australia. Why cannot one sit for IELTS and take a Band 8 and go with 20 points to 189 ? Immediately they will get invite and grant. Likewise, think and act, that only would yield results, nothing else. Of course, last but not the least, it is only the almighty''s wish and our destiny (Previous and current karma/actions) that lead us through. It is from my very experience and in most scenarios I realize this fact in my own life.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Very well put. I am thinking of banning myself from this forum till mid October  as I will only hear from NSW at that time. Because the news posted by About guy really put me in stress and I don't want to have any negative thoughts


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Very well put. I am thinking of banning myself from this forum till mid October  as I will only hear from NSW at that time. Because the news posted by About guy really put me in stress and I don't want to have any negative thoughts


Just think for a minute whats really going on with me . 

NSW :rip::candle:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes i applied in Feb 2013 in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name.
> 
> My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this NOTICE.


Oh your DD is back too  sorry to hear this ! I wish and pray all the best for your future or hope that this was only a mistake and things would go back for you ! 
P.S. whatever happens, happens for good!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Just think for a minute whats really going on with me .
> 
> NSW :rip::candle:


Lol. Good one.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

About2013 said:


> Just think for a minute whats really going on with me .
> 
> NSW :rip::candle:


how many years of experience you have got approved by ACS?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Very well put. I am thinking of banning myself from this forum till mid October  as I will only hear from NSW at that time. Because the news posted by About guy really put me in stress and I don't want to have any negative thoughts


I appreciate your thoughts, synching with my thoughts too. Even I was like that earlier. Why we should come to community and worry ? Just forget all these and take leave for some weeks or months. And once things stablize come back. That is what I did and will do too if I find any roadblocks. Else, it will hurt us lol.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Just think for a minute whats really going on with me .
> 
> NSW :rip::candle:


I can imagine what must be going on  sorry for that too !
I was doing my office work and when I read your post my hands were literally shaking, I have put my whole life into this, hired agent, separated from in-laws, too much is sacrificed to achieve this goal only. Everyone has their own story ! I hope yours turn out to be happy one in the end too!


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> I can imagine what must be going on  sorry for that too !
> I was doing my office work and when I read your post my hands were literally shaking, I have put my whole life into this, hired agent, separated from in-laws, too much is sacrificed to achieve this goal only. Everyone has their own story ! I hope yours turn out to be happy one in the end too!


I hope a lot of people have their own story in pursuing their dream. You, me, ramsB, About2013 and many others (Some or other way similar lol). So, hope we all get success one day very soon  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I hope a lot of people have their own story in pursuing their dream. You, me, ramsB, About2013 and many others (Some or other way similar lol). So, hope we all get success one day very soon
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


By 21st October round I am hoping we will be filing for the visa :tea::fingerscrossed: positive thoughts people ray:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

naur33n said:


> I can imagine what must be going on  sorry for that too !
> I was doing my office work and when I read your post my hands were literally shaking, I have put my whole life into this, hired agent, separated from in-laws, too much is sacrificed to achieve this goal only. Everyone has their own story ! I hope yours turn out to be happy one in the end too!


I always think of canada.
I am trying last 8 years.
I arranged job in canada. Sometimes i haad not money or ielts or exp. Finally in april they change their occupation list and then i think about australia and finally with so much struggle i lodged my visa yesterday.
I spent my whole 5.5 years of saving to make my dream come true.
I am thankful to all of you who helped me to achieve this. Thank you all


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> By 21st October round I am hoping we will be filing for the visa :tea::fingerscrossed: positive thoughts people ray:


Liked your sportive and cool spirit (My trait is similar as of yours. I think that, an affirmative thoughts can only lead to something thoughtful, because, worry can only hurt and decay our self and cannot do anything). Unfortunately I am still awaiting my 189 with 60 points. And can only submit my NSW with 65 points ONLY if it resumes new applications on Software category. Still I am cool, I am not at all tensed and staying positive , although my only dream as of now is Australia HaHa.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> I always think of canada.
> I am trying last 8 years.
> I arranged job in canada. Sometimes i haad not money or ielts or exp. Finally in april they change their occupation list and then i think about australia and finally with so much struggle i lodged my visa yesterday.
> I spent my whole 5.5 years of saving to make my dream come true.
> I am thankful to all of you who helped me to achieve this. Thank you all


I am amazed by your story! Cheers !! :bounce: too happy for you ! It must be sooo totally worth it in the end  do update us with your progress here.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Liked your sportive and cool spirit (My trait is similar as of yours. I think that, an affirmative thoughts can only lead to something thoughtful, because, worry can only hurt and decay our self and cannot do anything). Unfortunately I am still awaiting my 189 with 60 points. And can only submit my NSW with 65 points ONLY if it resumes new applications on Software category. Still I am cool, I am not at all tensed and staying positive , although my only dream as of now is Australia HaHa.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Haha my husbands dream is Australia too. I got my husband after struggle of 9 years lol  lets see how tough Australia is  I am sure I can battle it ! Luck to you as well!

Can you clear however why you are saying you will have to submit NSW with 65 ?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Haha my husbands dream is Australia too. I got my husband after struggle of 9 years lol  lets see how tough Australia is  I am sure I can battle it ! Luck to you as well!
> 
> Can you clear however why you are saying you will have to submit NSW with 65 ?


Liked your perseverance and can-do attitude. You are a go-getter. I wish you can achieve your dream and your spouse's dream too, I am certain about it and can see that attitude from your writings itself. I am inspired by how much you do for your spouse too taking responsibility on yourself. 

Thanks for your wishes to me. 

Well, I never submitted my NSW application yet.  By the time I completed IELTS with minimum of 7 in every modules and placed EOI for 189 with 60 points, it was Aug 1st week 2013 and that was the time policy changes came into picture (Pro-rata came into picture for 189) and also since that time, no 60 pointers were invited until now due to the changes. Then, I saw what is other best option for me (Like SS). I then thought of going to NSW SS, but sadly it was too late as during that time only, on Aug 5th, the gate was closed there too, that they do not accept new applications and suspended the software category. So, still eagerly awaiting if they will open one day for SS, so that I can apply for it with 65 points (60+ 5 points for SS). But still they haven't opened the gate lol. That's why I said, I need to submit my app for NSW. 

Hoping that either 189 invite or 190 gate I will reach soon 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Liked your perseverance and can-do attitude. You are a go-getter. I wish you can achieve your dream and your spouse's dream too, I am certain about it and can see that attitude from your writings itself. I am inspired by how much you do for your spouse too taking responsibility on yourself.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes to me.
> 
> ...


Or you could go for IELTS again with minimum 8 in each now  seems like you have a good command on the language and hope you can do it. But like you said this is not the end of the road we have many other options to go for. Till then enjoy your life


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Liked your perseverance and can-do attitude. You are a go-getter. I wish you can achieve your dream and your spouse's dream too, I am certain about it and can see that attitude from your writings itself. I am inspired by how much you do for your spouse too taking responsibility on yourself.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes to me.
> 
> ...


Please check victoria its open ... u will get very fast than NSW.... best choice for u


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Or you could go for IELTS again with minimum 8 in each now  seems like you have a good command on the language and hope you can do it. But like you said this is not the end of the road we have many other options to go for. Till then enjoy your life


Hey 

Thanks mate, really liked your suggestion. But lol want to take leave from IELTS  I touched 8/8.5 in all modules but writing where I scored only 7.5 maximum. Also, it is not all in a single attempt or TRF I make 8 in atleast 3. But Sometime I made two 8 and other modules go away from my hand too far. I can get 8, it is not impossible, but it is not easy too. 

Then I realized that, more than our efforts, some other factor is very much involved in this (I do not know if that factor is almighty's grace or elder's wishes or luck or fate or destiny or anything else). I was certainly missing that. But like you, I battled and I am through to some extent forward now and imagine, when I cleared IELTS with 7 in all, 189 went too far from me (60 pointers). And at the same time 190 also closed for NSW. I became hapless. Should I laugh or cry lol. Somehow, I am being sportive and positive. 

Some other bittersweet experiences I had, yet I am never down. Somehow I keep saying in my heart that, I am there for myself and I will help myself to reach the Australian Land soon. 

(Not emotional ).

Thanks again so much for your words too, liked it, and I wish you all success very soon too in all walks of life and in Visa too 

Will be in touch.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

About2013 said:


> He sent me a scan copy of this doc. (NSW Letterhead)


Can you upload it, please (you can blacken personal data)? When did NSW receive your application?


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks mate, really liked your suggestion. But lol want to take leave from IELTS  I touched 8/8.5 in all modules but writing where I scored only 7.5 maximum. Also, it is not all in a single attempt or TRF I make 8 in atleast 3. But Sometime I made two 8 and other modules go away from my hand too far. I can get 8, it is not impossible, but it is not easy too.
> 
> ...


why cant you go with 189 as you have 60 points(which is minimum, and you dont even need SS), am i missing something? away from forum these days...pls enlighten me..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> why cant you go with 189 as you have 60 points(which is minimum, and you dont even need SS), am i missing something? away from forum these days...pls enlighten me..


Thanks. I am waiting my invitation since two months for 189 with 60 points for 2613.

Yet not very much worried about getting an invite soon (Let it take its own time), 190 will be another option if in case 189 doesn't move well.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks. I am waiting my invitation since two months for 189 with 60 points for 2613.
> 
> Yet not very much worried about getting an invite soon (Let it take its own time), 190 will be another option if in case 189 doesn't move well.
> 
> ...


understood. good luck..read your saga with IELTS., sorry for that. I have my exam on oct 12th(1st attempt), i hope i will get good one..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> understood. good luck..read your saga with IELTS., sorry for that. I have my exam on oct 12th(1st attempt), i hope i will get good one..


That's ok. All the best mate, come back with victory.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Can you upload it, please (you can blacken personal data)? When did NSW receive your application?


I applied in Feb 2013 after 5 MONTHS in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name.

My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. 

Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this earlier said notice.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

It seems ur ACS is of old format. what points u claimed. and did they provide u reference no of ur application


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

saghirq said:


> It seems ur ACS is of old format. what points u claimed. and did they provide u reference no of ur application


Some people in this forum might not like, infact they hate, your statement regarding old ACS and new ACS  When there are clear evidences on the way NSW dealing with some(not all) old ACS applicants, still they argue and believe NSW is a professional setup. 
And I am reiterating my statement, I have clear indications from my MARA agent that "the decision to accept old ACS or new ACS is entirely at the discretion of the case officer at NSW"

The so called experts, how do you see this case of "About2013" friend. 
NSW changed their name and its their problem, our friend sent it correctly according to the note then. NSW asked to resend the DD with the new name. And still NSW does not consider his application on priority as the delay is 100% because of their mindless behavior, dragged it till now and come back saying that Quota is full. 

Shouldn't they think of old rules of application when they change some rules?
Shouldn't they give notice of atleast 2-3 months so that old applicants are still safe?

They are irresponsible idiots , When we are dealing with such people, anything can happen.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Yes i applied in Feb 2013 in July NSW asked me to resend DD as they changed their Name.
> 
> My new DD reached NSW in last week of July. Now NSW send back my application & DD along with this NOTICE.


Buddy first of all let us make one thing very clear that NSW does not refund the fees of State Sponsorship, its clearly mentioned on the website. Secondly NSW sends all their communication through mail.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Buddy first of all let us make one thing very clear that NSW does not refund the fees of State Sponsorship, its clearly mentioned on the website. Secondly NSW sends all their communication through mail.



The fees is non refundable, even if it is rejected.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Buddy first of all let us make one thing very clear that NSW does not refund the fees of State Sponsorship, its clearly mentioned on the website. Secondly NSW sends all their communication through mail.


They do not refund once they start processing the application. 
But in this case, they returned the application along with new DD.

Never trust NSW and DIAC dude...Either the entire world misunderstood their policies OR they are utmost idiots without a proper direction.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Never trust NSW and DIAC dude...Either the entire world misunderstood their policies OR they are utmost idiots without a proper direction.


LOL. I would go with the latter


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My agent received my application from NSW along with DD and this letter. My application had reached NSW on 31 July, 2013.
> 
> Now i asked my Agent to contact NSW and talk to them as my application was reached their before Aug.5, 2013.



Do you have contacted NSW with your application reference


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

venugopal said:


> They do not refund once they start processing the application.
> But in this case, they returned the application along with new DD.
> 
> Never trust NSW and DIAC dude...Either the entire world misunderstood their policies OR they are utmost idiots without a proper direction.


I wish there is some legal thing u could do in case of such bongies from departments


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I wish there is some legal thing u could do in case of such bongies from departments


I came to know that one can refer such cases to MRT( i hope it is MRT only  dont remember it exactly ) only if your case falls under some clauses.

These cases like VISA rejection because of change of rules cannot be referred to MRT as per some clause (?? again dont remember this number) of some DIAC rule book.

ps: got this info from my agent.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I came to know that one can refer such cases to MRT( i hope it is MRT only  dont remember it exactly ) only if your case falls under some clauses.
> 
> These cases like VISA rejection because of change of rules cannot be referred to MRT as per some clause (?? again dont remember this number) of some DIAC rule book.
> 
> ps: got this info from my agent.


Great advice. I think About2013 's agent should help him out too. Because his case is really exceptional and NSW is running such a big organisation and these sort of mishaps should be sorted by them. They should be informed of all dates email communications etc and the file should be accepted back.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I came to know that one can refer such cases to MRT( i hope it is MRT only  dont remember it exactly ) only if your case falls under some clauses.
> 
> These cases like VISA rejection because of change of rules cannot be referred to MRT as per some clause (?? again dont remember this number) of some DIAC rule book.
> 
> ps: got this info from my agent.


that's great but there should be some rule not to change rules unexpectedly.


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

I got INVITATION today !!. I would like thank everyone who guided me and shared lot of ideas through this forum.

It is a long wait to receive the invitation. I am in bit dilemma whether to proceed with application. I am a .NET developer with 8 years of experience. Just worrying about the job opportunities after landing there. It would be great help if senior folks guide me. Thanks.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> I got INVITATION today !!. I would like thank everyone who guided me and shared lot of ideas through this forum.
> 
> It is a long wait to receive the invitation. I am in bit dilemma whether to proceed with application. I am a .NET developer with 8 years of experience. Just worrying about the job opportunities after landing there. It would be great help if senior folks guide me. Thanks.


Congrats, be ready with next very big step...
waiting for mine. 

There are many job opportunities in sydney for .Net developers. keep checking on Australian job sites.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> I got INVITATION today !!. I would like thank everyone who guided me and shared lot of ideas through this forum.
> 
> It is a long wait to receive the invitation. I am in bit dilemma whether to proceed with application. I am a .NET developer with 8 years of experience. Just worrying about the job opportunities after landing there. It would be great help if senior folks guide me. Thanks.


Please update your occupation list. If you belong to 2613* please let us know the full code... and ref number of your application


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Please update your occupation list. If you belong to 2613* please let us know the full code... and ref number of your application


Full code doesn't make any difference atleast for NSW.

For other states, of course, I see some still invite SE and not Analyst/ Developer Programmer.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Just checked with my agent NSW started sending invitations ... hurry enjoy folks...


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine ref no is 13/4043. I applied on 26-jul-2013 with new ACS.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> Mine ref no is 13/4043. I applied on 26-jul-2013 with new ACS.


Occupation is 2613*


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Occupation is 2613*


Yes jayantsit.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> Yes jayantsit.


Thank You


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Thank You


I think I am next in line... applied on 29th July and number is 13/41**

 :typing: :couch2:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> I think I am next in line... applied on 29th July and number is 13/41**
> 
> :typing: :couch2:


All the best... !! I think u will share the sweet news with in couple of days...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> All the best... !! I think u will share the sweet news with in couple of days...


Are all these with new ACS?

Or is someone out there approved with old ACS too ?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine is 3935 with old ACS  ( 55 + 5 )

Again people who comment me as half knowledge as they see OLD ACS, please excuse me and stop giving me gyan with your full knowledge...


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> Mine ref no is 13/4043. I applied on 26-jul-2013 with new ACS.


Congratulations!!! BTW How much points you had claimed?? 

Regards,
Sajin


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Congratulations!!! BTW How much points you had claimed??
> 
> Regards,
> Sajin


60 points including 5 for NSW SS


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Two questions please; :help:

1. Any chance of getting NSW State Sponsorship for 233311 (Electrical Engineer) with *no experience* or in other words fresh graduate?

2. Any hope to get an invitation with 60 points in skill select?

your kind advice is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

venugopal said:


> Are all these with new ACS?
> 
> Or is someone out there approved with old ACS too ?



My ACK number is 400* and i am still waiting for invitation with old ACS and I don't think they are going to approve any 55+5 applicants..


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My ACK number is 400* and i am still waiting for invitation with old ACS and I don't think they are going to approve any 55+5 applicants..


Call them on Monday morning and check what is the status of your application.. If you are through any agent then check with them whether they got any update or not.. 

All the best!!!!


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

cool_nax said:


> Call them on Monday morning and check what is the status of your application.. If you are through any agent then check with them whether they got any update or not..
> 
> All the best!!!!


My agent sucks big time. I give him updates always if there are any changes in Immigration rules.. Do you think they provide the application status on phone? I dont think they do as they specifically mentioned this in email of acknowledgement.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My agent sucks big time. I give him updates always if there are any changes in Immigration rules.. Do you think they provide the application status on phone? I dont think they do as they specifically mentioned this in email of acknowledgement.


I still didn't get the SS. Will wait and see mate!!


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Mine is 3935 with old ACS  ( 55 + 5 )
> 
> Again people who comment me as half knowledge as they see OLD ACS, please excuse me and stop giving me gyan with your full knowledge...


dear venugopal I am also waiting with old acs . my ack [email protected]@ code 261313 software engineer.:frusty::frusty:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My agent sucks big time. I give him updates always if there are any changes in Immigration rules.. Do you think they provide the application status on phone? I dont think they do as they specifically mentioned this in email of acknowledgement.


A lot of agents do not know many things. They say, their backend team works. Whatever the updates we get through DIAC/State portals and our forum, they do not know. We have to update them lol as you rightly said.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two questions please; :help:
> 
> ...


Hello Eng007,

*Answers:*

1. You can get 189 visa (Which is not state sponsorship but PR) provided you meet a minimum of 60 points without work experience and also your code is still open and a lot of invitations are left to be invited in the coming round. Please do some research on DIAC skillselect website and understand yourself. In reports section, you can find every information .

SkillSelect

Some states only allow people without experience provided if they have studied in that State.

2. Yes, there is a lot of hope with 60 points, because last year also only in November 60 pointers were called first. You still can get invite provided you placed EOI earlier. Or even if you are going to place now, it depends on competition for your skill (EE) and occupation ceiling. Please do research yourself on the above site. You get every idea that you wanted.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> Mine ref no is 13/4043. I applied on 26-jul-2013 with new ACS.


Congratulations  happy to hear approvals are happening !
Around 1300 applications left before my number comes up   13/53**


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> 60 points including 5 for NSW SS


Great news...... So they have started considering 60s...... :flame:

Sajin


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys, One query.... My ACS result was received on June 3rd, 2013. My 4 years experience was reduced. So this is new format ACS right??? Actually, many are talking about new and old ACS, but no one is telling since when the new system has come up..

Please clarify..

Regards,
Sajin C A


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

Eng007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Two questions please; :help:
> 
> ...


Are u onshore student? If yes u can apply wz 60 points. If not check wz ur assessment authority whether u can apply wz out experience. If u r offshore graduate then I am afraid that u wont be able to apply wz out experience. Must check with assessment authority.


----------



## happy75 (Jun 25, 2012)

About2013 said:


> *Notice
> *
> 2013-14 Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa applications under the
> following ANZSCO codes were suspended on 5 August 2013
> ...


Hi,
So sorry to hear but dont lose hope. I feel that next year from july diac will be more systematic and organized in terms of invitations. This year states invited lots of people so this disturbance did happen. Keep an eye next year and apply wz out agent. Do your home work regarding preparation. Best of luck. I hope u are young and ambitious one day u will def. get ur way
Regards


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Guys, One query.... My ACS result was received on June 3rd, 2013. My 4 years experience was reduced. So this is new format ACS right??? Actually, many are talking about new and old ACS, but no one is telling since when the new system has come up..
> 
> Please clarify..
> 
> ...


Yes, yours is new.
Someone said this rule came in Mid April.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

PLease tell me whether I can apply for Australia PR or not?

1) I have 2.5 years of experience on JAVA and my education is B.Tech in Computer science engineering
2)My age is 27
3)My IELTS score is 7.5,7,7.5,7.5

Points:

1) If ACS deducts 2 yearsmy experience become 0.5 yrs ( No Points)
2) Education (15 Points)
3) Age ( 30 points)
4) IELTS (10 points)

So total points are 55 points

Can I apply for state sponsorship with the above qualification?


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> PLease tell me whether I can apply for Australia PR or not?
> 
> ...


Yes you can apply under 190 category with these marks. :fingerscrossed:

All the best dude...


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Guys, One query.... My ACS result was received on June 3rd, 2013. My 4 years experience was reduced. So this is new format ACS right??? Actually, many are talking about new and old ACS, but no one is telling since when the new system has come up..
> 
> Please clarify..
> 
> ...


Hi Sajin, Yes yours is so called new ACS where they have deducted 4 years due to qualifications not directly relevant with your profile.
As per mu understanding the rule got changed somewhere in July'13


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

happy75 said:


> Are u onshore student? If yes u can apply wz 60 points. If not check wz ur assessment authority whether u can apply wz out experience. If u r offshore graduate then I am afraid that u wont be able to apply wz out experience. Must check with assessment authority.


Cheers mate

I'm off-shore and my study is from a UK University. Actually I assume I can manage 55 + 5 (state sponsorship) = 60. But like you said, looks like they won't sponsor me without work experience hwell:


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

NSW should start an online portal for application status. All other states have better speed and mechanism to handle the applications.


----------



## Eng007 (Sep 23, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Eng007,
> 
> *Answers:*
> 
> ...


Hi jre05

Thank you very much for a detailed answer. 

Looks like state sponsorship usually is for candidates with substantial work experience. Actually the reason why I wanted 190 route was because I had a total of 55 points. hwell:

But as you said, in my case 189 visa is the right choice if had a total of 60 points.
I guess I'll have to find someway to get an extra 5 points to get started with.

Thanks mate, and all best with your case. By the way, hows your progress :high5:


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

umashanker said:


> dear venugopal I am also waiting with old acs . my ack [email protected]@ code 261313 software engineer.:frusty::frusty:



I m also with old ACS...hope for best guys


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> PLease tell me whether I can apply for Australia PR or not?
> 
> ...


Hello sudheer,

Mostly you will fall under Software Engineer or Developer Programmer and you can apply for 190 State...

Start your ACS ASAP..

Regards


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hello sudheer,
> 
> Mostly you will fall under Software Engineer or Developer Programmer and you can apply for 190 State...
> 
> ...


Hi Jayantsit,

Thank you very much for your reply.

I have one doubt about experience.

Is there any criteria like, the candidate should have minimum experience of 3 years to apply for 190?

I've total 2.5 yrs and if ACS deducts 2 years it will become 0.5 years. So I am not going to claim any points related to experience.

So am I eligible to apply for 190?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Jayantsit,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> ...


As per my knowledge.... only Victoria is open for software engineer and developer programmer and YES for victoria minimum requirement is 3 years for every occupaton (IT) ... and for NSW there is no requirement and still closed need to wait...Canberra it is closed...so at present u have only one option but take support from good MARA agent while starting the process..


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> As per my knowledge.... only Victoria is open for software engineer and developer programmer and YES for victoria minimum requirement is 3 years for every occupaton (IT) ... and for NSW there is no requirement and still closed need to wait...Canberra it is closed...so at present u have only one option but take support from good MARA agent while starting the process..


Hi Jayantist,

I appreciate your prompt really and it is very useful.

Suppose If i get 8 in IELTS (each band), my points will be 65. 

So can I apply for 189 with this 0.5 years of exp.

Is there any min experience criteria for 189 also?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Jayantist,
> 
> I appreciate your prompt really and it is very useful.
> 
> ...


Need to comment Senior Expat on this.. i am not sure ..


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

anybody for NSW 190 applied in july last week/ before 5th August 2013 in 261313 category?
Anyone got call?


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> anybody for NSW 190 applied in july last week/ before 5th August 2013 in 261313 category?
> Anyone got call?


No reply yet my application was received on 1st August


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell from google sheet what reference number is going on? I dont have the link !


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi naur33n,

I got a mail from NSW " Application received - NSW Nomination for 190 visa" on 30-July-2013.
What is "NSW SS ACK 24 Sep 13" in your signature?
Do we get anything else after the application received mail?

Thanks.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi naur33n,
> 
> I got a mail from NSW " Application received - NSW Nomination for 190 visa" on 30-July-2013.
> What is "NSW SS ACK 24 Sep 13" in your signature?
> ...


Hey actually my application was received on 1st August by them. Ideally they send an acknowledgement email with a reference number. where as in my case on 6th August they sent an email that some occupation are on hold and they didn't give me any reference number / acknowledgment and asked to wait.
Just now on 24 sep they gave me a reference number as NSW announced they will process all applications received before 6th August. 
That's why I mentioned 2 dates that my application was received 1st August but I was given reference/ ack no. on 24 sep.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Any approvals or updates from NSW?


----------



## ricky ponting fan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Friends,

After I had started working on getting an invitation from last year December, I am happy to let you know that I received my invitation eMail today. 

I wish each of you to get over the wait asap and I am very sure that each of you will receive the invitation eMail very soon. Thanks to many of you for all your answers and support. All the very best.

As I have not been able to save my details in the excel, I am giving my timeline below-

1. Feb 26th 2013 - Applied ACS for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
2. Feb 2nd week 2013 - Wrote IELTS (Speaking score was minimum with 6)
3. March 2nd week 2013 - Wrote IELTS (Speaking score was minimum with 7)
4. May 1st 2013 - Received ACS results. Asked me to apply as RPL instead of normal (as my degree was in Mechanical).
5. June 10th 2013 - Applied RPL with ACS
6. June 13th 2013 - Received ACS results with reduction of 6 years experience. (So my total evaluated experience was pruned to 4 years 4 months though I had 10+ years experience)
7. July 15th 2013 - Sent NSW 190 visa application form
8. July 29th 2013 - Received acknowledgment (ref no 417*)
9. Sep 29th 2013 - Received NSW 190 visa invitation


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After I had started working on getting an invitation from last year December, I am happy to let you know that I received my invitation eMail today.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

bliss said:


> Congrats!


Congratulations Ricky Ponting Fan


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

will they go by reference number or points or submission date ?
any idea?


----------



## van77tran (Nov 30, 2012)

naur33n said:


> Can anyone tell from google sheet what reference number is going on? I dont have the link !


Hi Naur33n, 

Please follow the spreadsheet below and all the best. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ype=view&gid=0&f=true&page=-1&rowsperpage=250

I have received the invitation today. Email from Skilselect. It seems nsw does not send email. Anyway, it will automatically allow you to apply for visa on Skilselect once you receive the email. Good luck.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

I think they are going with points based, although they mentioned that they process as they receive date wise.

I recd acknowledgement on 29th July, have my ref number 13/415* but still not response bcoz i have 55+5 criteria.


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

*Good News*

After 2 months painful time there is a good news for me. I have been invited by NSW 190 visa and received an email from skillselect too. my details are as follows.
*Occupation code*: 261313
*Acs Received*: july 23, 2013
*Experience*: total 8 years ACS deduct 2 yeras so i claimed 6 years in EOI
*Ielts*: april 2013 ( 6 each)
*Total points claimed in EOI*: 55+5(NSW SS)
*NSW application received*: 30 july 2013
*NSW acknowledgement received*: 1st august, 2013
*NSW REf no*: 42**
*NSW nomination and skillselect email*: 30 september, 2013

Now planning for the next step.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

My ack number is 400* and I am still waiting with Old ACS claiming 5 years of experience. I will probably never get invitation  .


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My ack number is 400* and I am still waiting with Old ACS claiming 5 years of experience. I will probably never get invitation  .


Me too....waiting from 11th July. Actually my document has been received to NSW on 11th July. I’m totally disappointed now...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Guys! 
I am in trouble I think. Got email from NSW today that they need sufficient information that I am the same person as the name on my job details and payslips differ. 
My last name changed to my husbands nane after my marriage which took place last year. Now some documents have new name and old documents like education and job payslip have old (( 
I was hoping my agent would help me out but they just fwd NSW email that please provide sufficient documents ! My application process will be delayed now 
Can anyone help me out what might be required?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> Guys!
> I am in trouble I think. Got email from NSW today that they need sufficient information that I am the same person as the name on my job details and payslips differ.
> My last name changed to my husbands nane after my marriage which took place last year. Now some documents have new name and old documents like education and job payslip have old ((
> I was hoping my agent would help me out but they just fwd NSW email that please provide sufficient documents ! My application process will be delayed now
> Can anyone help me out what might be required?


You need to arrange marriage certificate attested (preferably from NADRA which would be in english already) to show as a proof of "change of name"


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> You need to arrange marriage certificate attested (preferably from NADRA which would be in english already) to show as a proof of "change of name"


Hi rams,

I already have my nikkah namah in english, so I would just have to go to NADRA and get it attested? and perhaps my NIC too?


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

saghirq said:


> After 2 months painful time there is a good news for me. I have been invited by NSW 190 visa and received an email from skillselect too. my details are as follows.
> *Occupation code*: 261313
> *Acs Received*: july 23, 2013
> *Experience*: total 8 years ACS deduct 2 yeras so i claimed 6 years in EOI
> ...


Hi Saghirq,

First of all let me congratulate you. I need one information . Was your job and the the education relevant? Can you explain me why did they reduce 2 years for you? Thanks in advance


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> Hi rams,
> 
> I already have my nikkah namah in english, so I would just have to go to NADRA and get it attested? and perhaps my NIC too?


I don't think Nadra attests nikkah nama. If you have nikkah namah in english already, check with Nadra if they can provide you any document like "PROOF OF NAME CHANGE"

On your marriage certificate, you probably have your old name mentioned, you need to get something from Nadra saying that your name got changed after marriage.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello Eveyone,
I received my NSW SS Invite today morning i.e. 30th Sep 2013. Applied on 29th July. Ack No. 13/41**.

Thanks everyone for your help and support.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Bokya said:


> Hello Eveyone,
> I received my NSW SS Invite today morning i.e. 30th Sep 2013. Applied on 29th July. Ack No. 13/41**.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.


Congrats Bokya, how many years of experience you got approved by ACS. I believe you have OLD ACS right? did NSW ask you to reduce your experience in EOI?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Guys!
> I am in trouble I think. Got email from NSW today that they need sufficient information that I am the same person as the name on my job details and payslips differ.
> My last name changed to my husbands nane after my marriage which took place last year. Now some documents have new name and old documents like education and job payslip have old ((
> I was hoping my agent would help me out but they just fwd NSW email that please provide sufficient documents ! My application process will be delayed now
> Can anyone help me out what might be required?


i think u just need to provide marriage certificate in English translation. That certificate should highlight the name change process.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Me too....waiting from 11th July. Actually my document has been received to NSW on 11th July. I’m totally disappointed now...


me too waiting from july 18 with old ACS....disappointed....


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hi rams,
> 
> I already have my nikkah namah in english, so I would just have to go to NADRA and get it attested? and perhaps my NIC too?


Marriage certificate is different from Nikah nama.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Congrats Bokya, how many years of experience you got approved by ACS. I believe you have OLD ACS right? did NSW ask you to reduce your experience in EOI?


I am just short of 10 yrs experience. I have got ACS assessment for 7.9 yrs, NEW ACS results, so applied with 10 points on experience.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Going by the new SS approvals for those with new ACS, are there still some people around who believes NSW is a professional setup and my previous statement are with Half-Knowledge? 

Anyways I have updated my full experience 7.4 yrs to NSW few days ago and lets see how they take it. I called them and explained my situation, they asked me to update documents. 

"I had 6.2 yrs by AUG 2012 - but submitted only documents for 5.4 yrs to ACS then. Now I have collected documents for those 8 months left then and the one year I gained since Aug 2012 till date. ACS 5.4yrs + new 1.8 yrs = 7.2 yrs "

Hoping to hear from them some decision.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Marriage certificate is different from Nikah nama.


Oh! So where do we get this marriage certificate from ? I thought its only the Nikkah papers in Urdu and in English


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I don't think Nadra attests nikkah nama. If you have nikkah namah in english already, check with Nadra if they can provide you any document like "PROOF OF NAME CHANGE"
> 
> On your marriage certificate, you probably have your old name mentioned, you need to get something from Nadra saying that your name got changed after marriage.


Hey guys thanks for your help! I talked to my agent and finally they helped me out  they asked me to send scanned copied of my marriage certificates both in Urdu and English language. 
Also I need to give them a Statuary Declaration on stamp paper, they also sent a sample to me of what the wordings should be. I am now arranging the stamp paper, will sign it and upload by today evening, hopefully NSW can review tomorrow.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> Oh! So where do we get this marriage certificate from ? I thought its only the Nikkah papers in Urdu and in English


There is no difference in marriage certificate and Nikkah Nama.. if you have a marriage certificate - in english (nikkah nama) from Nadra.. you are fine..


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> Hey guys thanks for your help! I talked to my agent and finally they helped me out  they asked me to send scanned copied of my marriage certificates both in Urdu and English language.
> Also I need to give them a Statuary Declaration on stamp paper, they also sent a sample to me of what the wordings should be. I am now arranging the stamp paper, will sign it and upload by today evening, hopefully NSW can review tomorrow.


All good except your last sentence ..NSW will not review it tomorrow. your application is in Queue again and you have to wait for your turn


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hello Eveyone,
> I received my NSW SS Invite today morning i.e. 30th Sep 2013. Applied on 29th July. Ack No. 13/41**.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.


Congratulations Bokya! :bounce:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> All good except your last sentence ..NSW will not review it tomorrow. your application is in Queue again and you have to wait for your turn


Awww man thanks for cheering me up


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hello Eveyone,
> I received my NSW SS Invite today morning i.e. 30th Sep 2013. Applied on 29th July. Ack No. 13/41**.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.


Hey Bokya Congratulations.....


----------



## saghirq (Mar 6, 2013)

aryal said:


> Hi Saghirq,
> 
> First of all let me congratulate you. I need one information . Was your job and the the education relevant? Can you explain me why did they reduce 2 years for you? Thanks in advance


yes my education was closely related to my occupation. i have MCS major in computing, but then too they deducted two years and added a ststement you are skilled after november 2006. so i claimed experience after november 2006, though i started job in august 2004.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

ricky ponting fan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After I had started working on getting an invitation from last year December, I am happy to let you know that I received my invitation eMail today.
> 
> ...



Congrats


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hello Eveyone,
> I received my NSW SS Invite today morning i.e. 30th Sep 2013. Applied on 29th July. Ack No. 13/41**.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.


congrats ..im also waiting with 41**...pray for me


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

Got my invitation today from NSW.... 

261313, new format ACS, 60 points, ack no: 13/431*

Thanks for all the supports till now and expecting more on upcoming stages..

Sajin CA


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> ...


This is great news for all 60 pointers having 2613 job code 
Congratulations! 
May God be with us all and give good news soon


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> ...


Could you please let me know your points breakup


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my invitation today from NSW....
> 
> ...


Congratulations.....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Could you please let me know your points breakup


Naur...ur ref number starts with 53* right? because we both got ref number same day..if your file processed might be this week i will also get my invitation...


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Naur...ur ref number starts with 53* right? because we both got ref number same day..if your file processed might be this week i will also get my invitation...


Yes ! I guess yours must be being checked out too. Seems like they are processing by date received  hoping for the best for all of us !


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

saghirq said:


> After 2 months painful time there is a good news for me. I have been invited by NSW 190 visa and received an email from skillselect too. my details are as follows.
> *Occupation code*: 261313
> *Acs Received*: july 23, 2013
> *Experience*: total 8 years ACS deduct 2 yeras so i claimed 6 years in EOI
> ...


Congrats, and do not forget to update the sheet..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Could you please let me know your points breakup


Age : 30
Ielts 7 all : 10
Education : 15
Sponsored : 5

Total 60 points 

Sajin C A


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Age : 30
> Ielts 7 all : 10
> Education : 15
> Sponsored : 5
> ...


Hey I have got the same break up  

I wish I hadn't change my name after marriage  I guess my application would have been processed in a few days as well if they had enough evidence. Furious at my agent for not thinking ahead . Now lets see how long they take.

Thank you for your reply  wish me luck


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hey I have got the same break up
> 
> I wish I hadn't change my name after marriage  I guess my application would have been processed in a few days as well if they had enough evidence. Furious at my agent for not thinking ahead . Now lets see how long they take.
> 
> Thank you for your reply  wish me luck


Your turn will come soon Naureen.. all the very best....


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Your turn will come soon Naureen.. all the very best....


Thanks Sajin. You can update your signature now  best of luck with getting the grant soon !lane:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi all 
my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?

2. do I have to again be in line (quee) from last?

3. do they put my application on same series or they will review it at last?
thank you all ,got depressed please reply it


----------



## superztc (Sep 6, 2013)

I got invitation yesterday. 261313


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

superztc said:


> I got invitation yesterday. 261313


Congrats!


----------



## adye (Oct 1, 2013)

*Closely related occupation assessment*

I got assessment in ANZSCO 262111 Database Administrator in January 2013 from ACS.

According to the DIAC policy the occupations which are on the same unit group classified under ANZSCO occupations, they can be considered as closely related occupations. So, 262111 (Database Administrator) and 262113 (System Administrator) are on the same unit group classified under ANZSCO occupations and are closely related to each other.

Now, the question is can I use this acs assessment letter in 262111 Database Administrator for 262113 System Administrator occupation or I have to reassess for occupation 262113 System Administration?


----------



## IPS (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi All,

I need some info, please help if possible. Iwant to know the following - 

I want to apply for pr for my sister
she is B.com/M.com/B.ed/M.ed and teaching as a lecturer in a college in new delhi. the college is one of many from IP UNIVERSITY.

Q - how much ielts band does she needs for NSW. How much in each and total?
Q - Can she apply for University Lec under 242111 as she is a college lecturer?
Q- She is a B.ed lecturer so can she apply for University Lec under 242111? 

Please help to respond to my query.

Thanks
IPS


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello friends... any approvals or updates from NSW....


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*NSW SS App Process Timeline*

Friends,

My documents were received by NSW on 30th Sept.

In their email they mentioned that they are processing Aug 20 Lodged applications.

Just thought of sharing and wanted to check if anyone post Aug 20 got their app completed already.


Cheers,
Umeshinaz


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi all
> my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
> 1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?
> 
> ...


Hey umashanker !
Kind of same thing happened with me they asked me proof of name change document. And someone on forum mentioned I will go into the queue now. We never know now if we go last in line or the case office will process as soon as response is received. Just relax they say that processing time is usually 12 weeks. Hopefully yours will be done sooner.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

umeshinaz said:


> Friends,
> 
> My documents were received by NSW on 30th Sept.
> 
> ...



Thats great. Ya seems like they are processing August as they sent me an email requiring more info.


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

*Golden categories after 6th Aug*

Is there anyone here who has applied for NSW SS for one of the golden categories (2613)? 

If yes, are they rejecting this application or putting on hold? 

I am asking because on their website, they have clearly mentioned that "New applications in these occupational groups will be declined.". 

Please give your inputs for my clarification.


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied ACS on 12-June-2012
I got ACS approval on 25-July-2012
EOI 190 NSW Application Applied on 30-July-2013
EOI 190 NSW Application Received on 30-July-2013 with ref 13/41**
Points - 60 + 5 = 65
But no news yet.

What is the ACS new format? from when it is available?
Please help me in this?
Will I get any intimation to change my ACS ?

Thanks


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Is there anyone here who has applied for NSW SS for one of the golden categories (2613)?
> 
> If yes, are they rejecting this application or putting on hold?
> 
> ...


Yes this is the case for any NEW applications. Meaning those which were received after 6th August. So until they lift the suspension you can not apply in this category.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Friends, any approvals today?


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied ACS on 12-June-2012
> I got ACS approval on 25-July-2012
> ...


Please help me..


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Please help me..


Yes from what I have seen on the forum, the case officer will contact you themselves if any change in ACS is required. The so called "NEW" format of ACS is basically one in which they reduce your work experience by 2 or more years. Some people are saying they will not reduce if your chosen profession is closely related to your job. 

I applied on 31st March and when I got the result it was with reduced year. You can see from my timeline , so I think around that time the "new" format was there.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Please help me..


Oh and I just noticed that yours was in 2012 so yes it should be the "old" one. But you might be safe as you already have 65 points. So relax and just wait for them to contact you the 2613 categories were paused and when I got my reference number they mentioned that processing time is 12 weeks but due to hold of these jobs it might be more than that , and I quote:

"We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the suspension of the 2613 and 2339 occupational groups have resulted in longer processing times."

Hope this helps!


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Yes from what I have seen on the forum, the case officer will contact you themselves if any change in ACS is required. The so called "NEW" format of ACS is basically one in which they reduce your work experience by 2 or more years. Some people are saying they will not reduce if your chosen profession is closely related to your job.
> 
> I applied on 31st March and when I got the result it was with reduced year. You can see from my timeline , so I think around that time the "new" format was there.


Thank you very much naur33n. 
I will for my turn.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Thats great. Ya seems like they are processing August as they sent me an email requiring more info.


They asked mine for more info on aug 7.. still no update after that. Once they ask for more info, they pick up your case back only once the currently reviewed applications are completed.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> They asked mine for more info on aug 7.. still no update after that. Once they ask for more info, they pick up your case back only once the currently reviewed applications are completed.


ohhhhhh that's awful


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

naur33n said:


> ohhhhhh that's awful


When compared with people waiting clueless with old ACS, you are in a better situation. Atleast you know whats happening 

People are there with ACK 37** and mine is 3935 ( old ACS ) , no clue whatsoever.

I am waiting to blast them if they come back with a stupid reason of old vs new blah blah!!


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

venugopal said:


> When compared with people waiting clueless with old ACS, you are in a better situation. Atleast you know whats happening
> 
> People are there with ACK 37** and mine is 3935 ( old ACS ) , no clue whatsoever.
> 
> I am waiting to blast them if they come back with a stupid reason of old vs new blah blah!!


Ya but still now I am back to that position as I will never know when they will check my application again ! 
By the way is your job code 2613 , in my previous post I mentioned that it might take longer than 12 weeks so you all should wait for your turn and relax 

"We aim to process applications for NSW nomination within 12 weeks. Please note that this is only an estimate as the suspension of the 2613 and 2339 occupational groups have resulted in longer processing times."


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Age : 30
> Ielts 7 all : 10
> Education : 15
> Sponsored : 5
> ...


Do you mean that you did not claim any point for your experience?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Somebody browsed my personal website today from NSW for 2 minutes. Looks like my application is under process. Looking forward to hear the bad news soon


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Somebody browsed my personal website today from NSW for 2 minutes. Looks like my application is under process. Looking forward to hear the bad news soon


 lol! nice. what do you mean your website? did you mention it somewhere?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> lol! nice. what do you mean your website? did you mention it somewhere?


Yes. In my resume + my email address is hosted on that domain.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Somebody browsed my personal website today from NSW for 2 minutes. Looks like my application is under process. Looking forward to hear the bad news soon


NSW has committed to process all the applications in queue although it seems to be taking much longer than expected even beyond 12 weeks for some cases. 
This is for sure that NSW must have set some new criteria to pick suspended list pending applications, past few approvals don't look like in any fix order of acknowledgement number or date. Even if new ACS rule looks getting priority but that wouldn't mean that they would reject Old ACS applicants after 3 months.

All applicants waiting since July are going through same turmoil.Best approach is to be positive and wait for turn.Hope that you will hear good news. Wish you luck!


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

bliss said:


> NSW has committed to process all the applications in queue although it seems to be taking much longer than expected even beyond 12 weeks for some cases.
> This is for sure that NSW must have set some new criteria to pick suspended list pending applications, past few approvals don't look like in any fix order of acknowledgement number or date. Even if new ACS rule looks getting priority but that wouldn't mean that they would reject Old ACS applicants after 3 months.
> 
> All applicants waiting since July are going through same turmoil.Best approach is to be positive and wait for turn.Hope that you will hear good news. Wish you luck!


THanks Bliss, its just, I am not taking it on my nerves


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi all
my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?

2. do I have to again be in line (queue) from last?

3. do they put my application on same series or they will review it at last?
thank you all ,got depressed please reply it


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi all
> my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
> 1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?
> 
> ...


Hey I think I already replied to you , I think you don't need to be depressed. There are lots of people waiting. Up to now there is no sequence of how they are processing the 2613 applications. So just wait for your turn. Best of luck.

Hope others can comment on this too so you feel relax


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi all
> my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
> 1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?
> 
> ...



There is no need to panic. There are many others waiting in queue.
Be patient and wait for their response.


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

gyan said:


> Do you mean that you did not claim any point for your experience?


Hi Gyan,

In my ACS, they mentioned they will consider my experience from July 2011 which is almost 3 years and won't give me any points... so didn't claim any for experience..

Sajin CA


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Patience paid*

Dear All,

I've been following this forum for the past 3 months, some of the expert advices/suggestions were really helpful during the suspend period. 

After 2 months of inexplicable pressure and tension, i have got a good news to share with you all.

*Got invite from NSW yesterday. pls find more details below.*

Category: 261313
ACS : New format. Actual exp: 7 yrs, after deduction 5 yrs
Education was in Electronics, but profession is Software Engg.
IELTS : L-7,R-6.5,W-6.5, S-7.5.
Age : 30
Total points (55+5)
NSW SS applied: 25th July
Ack num : 13/41**
NSW SS invite : 30th Sep

Thanks a ton for all your help.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for the past 3 months, some of the expert advices/suggestions were really helpful during the suspend period.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Good news for all 2613 guys  wooww feeling excited. Can't wait for my turn


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for the past 3 months, some of the expert advices/suggestions were really helpful during the suspend period.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your information, but please also provide information on what kind of experience was deducted. Was it closely related to your occupation as a Software Engineer? What did they mention as their reason to deduct 2 years? Did they only consider experience from a certain date/year? Please be more specific, it would be valuable information. Thank you.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

As I am new to the forum, can someone please explain the process for NSW SS after one submits EOI?

I am unable to understand the terms used in the forum like "Ack" etc. 

If someone can please briefly explain the process, as to what happens to NSW 190 after one has done EOI, it will be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for the past 3 months, some of the expert advices/suggestions were really helpful during the suspend period.
> 
> ...


Hi,
In my case, I have done degree in electronics and comm and profession as soft eng, But ACS has deducted 4 yrs. Howcum it is 2 yrs for you.
Secndoly did you cla8l full 7yrs or 5yrs in exp
Thanks


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Thank you for sharing your information, but please also provide information on what kind of experience was deducted. Was it closely related to your occupation as a Software Engineer? What did they mention as their reason to deduct 2 years? Did they only consider experience from a certain date/year? Please be more specific, it would be valuable information. Thank you.


Hi sweettruegod,
1. Even mine was also Electronics and comm, but profession is Software engg. i have attached some of the external certifications while filing EOI, may be that could be the reason for deducting only 2 yrs. 

2. As 5yr and 7yrs falls in same bracket, it doesnt matter what they consider. I think, NSW considered only 5 yrs as per new ACS.


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Thank you for sharing your information, but please also provide information on what kind of experience was deducted. Was it closely related to your occupation as a Software Engineer? What did they mention as their reason to deduct 2 years? Did they only consider experience from a certain date/year? Please be more specific, it would be valuable information. Thank you.


Hi firedragon,

1. Yeah, they have deducted 2 yrs of experience from my Software engg profession only. 
2. The reason they mentioned in the ACS was 
"Employment after APR 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313".

My actual experience started from APR 2006.


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Congratulations
> Good news for all 2613 guys  wooww feeling excited. Can't wait for my turn


@ naur33n and jre05, thank you so much guys.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey how NSW providing invitations..is it based on dates ... any approvals or update from NSW....


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for the past 3 months, some of the expert advices/suggestions were really helpful during the suspend period.
> 
> ...


Congratulations....arty:


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Hi sweettruegod,
> 1. Even mine was also Electronics and comm, but profession is Software engg. i have attached some of the external certifications while filing EOI, may be that could be the reason for deducting only 2 yrs.
> 
> 2. As 5yr and 7yrs falls in same bracket, it doesnt matter what they consider. I think, NSW considered only 5 yrs as per new ACS.



Congrats for approval. Did you have any computer subjects in engineering? if yes was its %age mentioned by ACS or did it consider relevant qualification? OR did they just consider your certifications as relevant qualification? 
Can you please share your certification title, its year and Job starting year. Many people with Old ACS are struggling to understand if State sponsoring them or DIAC cuts their experience based on Old ACS , non relevant qualification etc. How many years they will have deducted. Your scenario can be helpful for many to understand their points or no of years of experience they can claim so please share your details about certifications.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

Any approvals today? This is my 12th week from the date of ack...When we contacted them yesterday they mentioned that the application is in its final stage of assessing... 
God only knows when this final assessing will complete....


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi all
> my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
> 1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?
> 
> ...


Umashanker in my case ( Asked me to send new DD ) they considered my application as fresh and last week sent back my application along with DD. 

I hope they don't do same to you. I suggest you to email NSW and let them know they shouldn't treat you application as fresh.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Could you please share your experience as to how long did it take for you from the point when you submitted EOI for 190 NSW State Sponsorship till the time you actually got invitation?

Thanks.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Umashanker in my case ( Asked me to send new DD ) they considered my application as fresh and last week sent back my application along with DD.
> 
> I hope they don't do same to you. I suggest you to email NSW and let them know they shouldn't treat you application as fresh.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


hey About2013, any progress with your application, did you contact them back?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

This is really annoying.. my EOI with NZ got selected in just 5 days but NSW is taking ages to process application.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Hey how NSW providing invitations..is it based on dates ... any approvals or update from NSW....


Nooo idea!! Up to now all seems so random, some people with old dates are still waiting  clueless


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Nooo idea!! Up to now all seems so random, some people with old dates are still waiting  clueless


Welcome to the waiting game.. I believe My application will get rejected..
Because of that I already started IELTS again..


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

nir said:


> Welcome to the waiting game.. I believe My application will get rejected..
> Because of that I already started IELTS again..


I had a tough time waiting for my ACS too! 3 Months !!  Can't wait for it all to be over ! It will be worth it though 
and Best of Luck with IELTS your score is not too bad you can make it ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

*yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
*
Marks breakdown

Age - 30 marks
Experience (old ACS format - no experience deductions) - 10 marks
Qualifications - 15 marks


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Rushi said:


> *yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
> *
> Marks breakdown
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rushi.
Can you please let us know more details about your application dates etc.


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

Rushi said:


> *yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
> *
> Marks breakdown
> 
> ...


Congrats .. what is your ACK number?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushi said:


> *yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
> *
> Marks breakdown
> 
> ...


Congrats... Can you PM me ur ACS result details..?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

naur33n said:


> hey About2013, any progress with your application, did you contact them back?


My agent said it will take two week time to get reply from NSW.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...

Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013

Thanks for all the support....


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...
> 
> Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013
> 
> Thanks for all the support....


Congratulations jayantsit..
please update the sheet with your details.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Congratulations jayantsit..
> please update the sheet with your details.


you welcome please share the sheet location..so i will do the same...


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> you welcome please share the sheet location..so i will do the same...


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

please update the above sheet for future analysis.
Thanks


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Rushi said:


> *yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
> *
> Marks breakdown
> 
> ...


Congrats...

What about IELTS score??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Im so happy to see a 261312 got invited....congrats my frnd


Thank you very much...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> congrats...
> 
> What about ielts score??


l - 7
r - 6.5
w - 7
s - 7.5


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> wow thats a great new for us who hold old acs, may i knw ur total points pls
> 55+5 , am i right



Yes... total is 55  

I'm soooo happy today....lane:

hope you guys will receive your invitation soon... best of luck


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Congratulations Rushi.
> Can you please let us know more details about your application dates etc.


Thanks mate.....

My application received to NSW on 11th July. But I have no idea about my ack number.. since all those information was with my agent....

I had exactly 5.3 yrs experience as a Senior Software Engineer when I was submitting my documents.....


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

THANKS TO ALLAH SOOOO MUCH ! 

EVERYONE I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW !   

I got the NSW SS Approval plus the invitation to apply for Visa my agent just called me up  Thank you so much for supporting me everyone and keeping my thoughts positive ! 
I wish and pray the same for you all !


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

naur33n said:


> THANKS TO ALLAH SOOOO MUCH !
> 
> EVERYONE I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW !
> 
> ...


Congratulation Naureen.


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Congrats .. what is your ACK number?



Thanks s lot....But I don't have it rams0b. ACK number is with my agent and they don't give it to me. My application received to NSW on 11th July. That's only information I have.. 
But now I'm soooo happy........... :lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Umashanker in my case ( Asked me to send new DD ) they considered my application as fresh and last week sent back my application along with DD.
> 
> I hope they don't do same to you. I suggest you to email NSW and let them know they shouldn't treat you application as fresh.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


but in my case they sent mail stating that we received your money on aug 9.... but till now no response again on Monday I had send a mail no reply.....


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

naur33n said:


> THANKS TO ALLAH SOOOO MUCH !
> 
> EVERYONE I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW !
> 
> ...


Finally !! Congrats 

can you log into your DIAC account and see what is STATUS of your EOI there?


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

naur33n said:


> THANKS TO ALLAH SOOOO MUCH !
> 
> EVERYONE I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW !
> 
> ...



wow....congratz.... I also received my confirmation today.....:flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

nir said:


> Congrats... Can you PM me ur ACS result details..?


Sent it already..check your messages....


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...
> 
> Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013
> 
> Thanks for all the support....


Congratz.....


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...
> 
> Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013
> 
> Thanks for all the support....


Hey, That was very quick wasn't it op2:


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Congratulation All, who got the invitation . You guys have deserved it..


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My agent said it will take two week time to get reply from NSW.


hi about 2013, I think I will also get my application back because situation is same like yours...... I had resubmitted my DD on AUG 9 ,my ack was [email protected]@..... they send me mail stating that they received my money on AUG 9.

how can I contact NSW and make convince that I should not be treated like fresh applicant after aug 5.
so please can you explain me when you resubmitted your dd and what is your ack no.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

rams0b said:


> Finally !! Congrats
> 
> can you log into your DIAC account and see what is STATUS of your EOI there?


Yay finally  
My agent is not sending me the mail so I don't have any details. It's against their policies


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Thanks s lot....But I don't have it rams0b. ACK number is with my agent and they don't give it to me. My application received to NSW on 11th July. That's only information I have..
> But now I'm soooo happy........... :lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congratulations too !!!


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations Rushi and Jayantsit... I'm happy for you guys... Join new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1609.html#post1929273

Rushi, I will PM you..


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Rushi and Jayantsit... I'm happy for you guys... Join new thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1609.html#post1929273
> 
> Rushi, I will PM you..



Thanks ruchkal....


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

About2013 said:


> My agent said it will take two week time to get reply from NSW.


Hoping for the best for you as well! keep us all posted :fingerscrossed:


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...
> 
> Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013
> 
> Thanks for all the support....


CONGRATULATIONS ! Finally this wait is over 

Now I have lots to do , my agent asked me to come up on Saturday , I can't move ahead until I pay them their fee  and then they will let me know what to do next.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Rushi said:


> Thanks ruchkal....


did you get my PM? There is a prob in the net. Its about the visa payment. A new regulation is in place and its a bit hard to make credit card payment.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Congrats to all who received approvals and invitation!!!

Is it something like NSW is processing the applications quicket and clearing all the backlog for the 2613*** occupation before the Oct-07 invitation round and come up with new rules or anything ??


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> did you get my PM? There is a prob in the net. Its about the visa payment. A new regulation is in place and its a bit hard to make credit card payment.


Yes ruchkal.. I replied you.....thanks for the valuable information


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello All,
I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Application with old ACS and sent on july 11th , got invitation today ?

Any guess guys....Can we assume all applications with new ACS are processed and now they are doing for old ACS ?

Are there any applications with new ACS still waiting for invitation ?

NSW is random  unable to predict...


----------



## sajin.ca (Jul 30, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Congratulations too !!!


Hey Naureen, Congrats!!! 

BTW, when are you planning to lodge Visa application?? More over, how you are gonna make the payment??

Sajin C A


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Any idea on time frame for 222311 applicants. We have submitted EOI on 12th Sept. By when can we expect SS from NSW. 

I have seen most of the replies are from 2613 code so not able to come to any conclusion on other codes. Help ll be much appreciated on this.

Also is there any document where I can share my info and see others info for reference.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
> As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


Congrats bokya after a long wait nice to hear that at last the pain is paid.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

One of the fellows on the forum told me that If that if I have same EOI for both 189 and 190, and I get invite for 189 before 190, I won't be able to apply for 190 until 60 days have passed and 189 invite had expired.

I have already sent the documents to NSW Trade & Investment, with the EOI number which I have for 189 and 190 together.

I receive the invite for 189, what is the best course of action? Do many people not receive the invite for 190, so if I let go 189 while I am waiting for 190, would it be wise?

My occupation of interest is Accountant (General) and my 190 Points were 60+5.

Thanks.


----------



## 190applicant (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi All,

didnt check my mails today.. I also got invitation from NSW..
congrats to all who got invite....http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Congrats to everyone who got the invitations 

Does anyone know if the invitations for 190 are sure shot if we have the desired points and all the documents are genuine?

Regards,
Mun


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi all, I remember seeing a google sheet that was being used for tracking here - does anyone have the link please, I cant find it.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

sajin.ca said:


> Hey Naureen, Congrats!!!
> 
> BTW, when are you planning to lodge Visa application?? More over, how you are gonna make the payment??
> 
> Sajin C A



I am not sure when I will lodge the visa. My agent gave me Saturdays appointment so will get to know then as its all up to them I don't even have skill select login details. 
As for payment we have a friend in Australia so we will be transferring the money to him and then use his debit card details. But still figuring out the transfer part that is what sort of taxes will be deducted etc. 
But any how feeling relaxed for now


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
> As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


Congratulations! 
Not sure about the age part :-/


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Hi All,

Along with the NSW SS application we need to send the certified copy of supporting documents or just the photocopy?.There is nothing I found in the website regarding this..


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends
> I have applied to NSW and documents received on 28 aug..
> I have a query.
> On my assessment letter vetassess mentioned both exp and qualification are highly relevant but they consider only one job as they only assess minimum requirement.
> ...


Hi,

I have exactly the same issue. VETASSESS only considered my post PhD experience. But I have substantial experience before my PhD. 

what happened in your case? Did they accept your experience?

Thanks

Gandhara


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly the same issue. VETASSESS only considered my post PhD experience. But I have substantial experience before my PhD.
> 
> ...


You have to go for a VETASSESS point advisory and in that they will show all your exp and will mention which is relavant and which is irrelavant.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am about to apply for NSW SS after getting the positive assessment for 242111 (Uni Lecturer)
> 
> ...


What is your current status? I have also applied to NSW under SS scheme under uni lecturer and I also your compatriot. Application recd date at NSW: 30 Sep.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

nir said:


> Welcome to the waiting game.. I believe My application will get rejected..
> Because of that I already started IELTS again..


Any specific reason for your belief?


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Friends got both NSW Invitation and DIAC Invitation...
> 
> Got Invitation 02-OCT-2013
> 
> Thanks for all the support....


Congrats Jayant, I hope mine will arrive soon...


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> THANKS TO ALLAH SOOOO MUCH !
> 
> EVERYONE I AM SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW !
> 
> ...


Congrats Naureen...


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Rushi said:


> *yesssssssssssssssss... just now I got it... most happiest day in my life......
> *
> Marks breakdown
> 
> ...


Hi Rushi,
Can you PM me too your ACS details?
I am also in the same boat, with old ACS and fearing about experience deduction...


----------



## Rushi (Aug 29, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Rushi,
> Can you PM me too your ACS details?
> I am also in the same boat, with old ACS and fearing about experience deduction...


Check your messages.....


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Rushi said:


> Check your messages.....


Thanks Rushi...


----------



## SaraEgy (Oct 3, 2013)

*Seeking for advice*

Hi Everyone,

I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.

I have applied for NSW SS (190 Visa) on 26th of July, Occupation code 261312, with new ACS format. my total points is 55 without the 5 points of the SS. I haven't received any update yet. I started to be very worry about my application as I found here people got invited and their reference after me (Congratulations to every one got invited). Does this mean my application may be got rejected?? How long should I wait more??? I don't know if I should contact them to ask about the status of my application or not because my application still not exceeded the 12 weeks. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Sara


----------



## SaraEgy (Oct 3, 2013)

I am originally from Egypt not Australia. I am trying to correct that but I don't have privilege to edit my profile yet. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does NSW release its List of Occupations every month or annually? Does anyone know when would they release the next list and where can I see the Occupation ceilings for NSW?
> 
> Also, how much time does it take from submitting the documents to NSW and getting an invitation from them? Thanks


Hey you can check out the details from this page ! 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

also the processing time is 12 weeks , mine took about 8.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

SaraEgy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.
> 
> ...


Since you have been waiting for long, there is no harm is calling them to find out status. You have already waited for almost 10 weeks so they may reply to your query. Yesterday, one of my friend called NSW having similar situation as yours and found by calling NSW that candidate documents are sent to ACS and as soon as they receive required information from ACS, they will send outcome. In case you call them and get similar reply ,you may ask them when are they expecting reply from ACS and when should you expect outcome?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

SaraEgy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.
> 
> ...


also ensure that you have your acknowledgment number with you as they ask for it when you call up to know about your application status.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

SaraEgy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.
> 
> ...


Hey Sara! Welcome to the forum.
I think you should wait for your turn , because there is no particular sequence NSW is following, I have reference number 53** but mine got processed. Maybe because my documents reached 1st August. We don't really know on what criteria they are picking out the applications and processing. But surely you will get a positive response before 12 weeks ! Just relax.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

gyan said:


> Congrats Naureen...


Hey gyan yours will come very soon  Best of luck keep us posted!


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Hi all, I remember seeing a google sheet that was being used for tracking here - does anyone have the link please, I cant find it.
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


Hey Jim,

here you go :

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Along with the NSW SS application we need to send the certified copy of supporting documents or just the photocopy?.There is nothing I found in the website regarding this..


Hi,
I had sent certified copies of all documents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

Not able to view the spreadsheet.. its giving permission denied message..

Everyone facing this issue or its only me ??


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Not able to view the spreadsheet.. its giving permission denied message..
> 
> Everyone facing this issue or its only me ??


yeah facing the same issue, seems the owner has changed the viewing permissions.


----------



## SaraEgy (Oct 3, 2013)

bliss said:


> Since you have been waiting for long, there is no harm is calling them to find out status. You have already waited for almost 10 weeks so they may reply to your query. Yesterday, one of my friend called NSW having similar situation as yours and found by calling NSW that candidate documents are sent to ACS and as soon as they receive required information from ACS, they will send outcome. In case you call them and get similar reply ,you may ask them when are they expecting reply from ACS and when should you expect outcome?


Hi Bliss,

I will contact them after this Monday. I may receive something by tomorrow.
Anyway, thank you very much for your reply.

Regards.

Sara


----------



## SaraEgy (Oct 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hey Sara! Welcome to the forum.
> I think you should wait for your turn , because there is no particular sequence NSW is following, I have reference number 53** but mine got processed. Maybe because my documents reached 1st August. We don't really know on what criteria they are picking out the applications and processing. But surely you will get a positive response before 12 weeks ! Just relax.


Hi Naur,
Thank you very much for your reply and congratulations for your invitation. I know that i should wait 12 weeks before contacting them but because they stated clearly in their Frequently Asked Questions document that they process nomination applications in the order in which they are received and there is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other qualifier. So I started to be worried as lots of applications with dates after my application date have been invited. So I am wondering what does this means? It means that my application has a problem or it may be rejected or what??

Anyway, I have no other choice except waiting. I may contact them this Monday asking for any update. Once more, thanks for your reply.

Regards.

Sara


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

cool_nax said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Along with the NSW SS application we need to send the certified copy of supporting documents or just the photocopy?.There is nothing I found in the website regarding this..


You must always send certified copies. This is clearly stated in the information booklets. Never just send ordinary copies, always have them certified as described in the booklets.


----------



## naur33n (Sep 11, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Not able to view the spreadsheet.. its giving permission denied message..
> 
> Everyone facing this issue or its only me ??


same here ! maybe its the wrong link?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

naur33n said:


> same here ! maybe its the wrong link?


Wow Naureen you got the SS, congrats  You got it yesterday. Cool that was so quick. So Australia is not that tough for you HaHa.

All the best for your eVisa, wish things expedites for you and you get grant soon.

I am still awaiting if NSW will open 2613 for new toddler (Newbies like me) and or 189 invitation.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jagschops (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Sara,

I am also in the same condition. I got ack no 13/4053 on 26th july , occupation code 261313 with old ACS format. total points 55 without 5 points of SS. I applied through agent. When I told agent to contact NSW they said wait till 12 weeks after that we contact them. I have also seen in excel sheet people who got ack on 26th July not getting invite. I do not know the reason. Do let me know what reply u if get a time to contact NSW.



SaraEgy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.
> 
> ...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

jagschops said:


> Hi Sara,
> 
> I am also in the same condition. I got ack no 13/4053 on 26th july , occupation code 261313 with old ACS format. total points 55 without 5 points of SS. I applied through agent. When I told agent to contact NSW they said wait till 12 weeks after that we contact them. I have also seen in excel sheet people who got ack on 26th July not getting invite. I do not know the reason. Do let me know what reply u if get a time to contact NSW.


You can call them up, agents usually don't want their case to be controlled by applicant hence never in favor of you contacting directly for any information. If you want to find out, call them tomorrow because Monday is a national holiday in NSW. 
I have heard that NSW people are helpful and provide reply to queries.


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Cant open the link for google docs 

any reason why??????


----------



## babhilash (Oct 1, 2013)

I have been following this thread very closely and highly appreciate all of them for sharing the info.

Here are my details
=====================
occupation code 261312 Developer Programmer

I have 55 points

ACS approval on 28 June 2013
DD taken on 3rd August 2013
NSW recieved application on 12th August 2013
Got Acknowledge/reference no 24th Sept 2013

reference number 13/54**

Waiting for the next stage of approvals

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

babhilash said:


> I have been following this thread very closely and highly appreciate all of them for sharing the info.
> 
> Here are my details
> =====================
> ...


Abhi,

I am surprised as NSW accepted your application and gave ack number even after you submitted the documents on 12th Aug.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

bliss said:


> also ensure that you have your acknowledgment number with you as they ask for it when you call up to know about your application status.


Hi bliss,

Can you please share the phone no to which we can call and find out application status.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hi bliss,
> 
> Can you please share the phone no to which we can call and find out application status.



0061293386692, they usually pick up phone if you call early morning hours (Indian time) . If you try after 6:00 AM, their phone is usually answered by auto reply and it is difficult to get through.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

bliss said:


> 0061293386692, they usually pick up phone if you call early morning hours (Indian time) . If you try after 6:00 AM, their phone is usually answered by auto reply and it is difficult to get through.


Thanks Bliss


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

naur33n said:


> Hey gyan yours will come very soon  Best of luck keep us posted!


Thanks Naureen


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

SaraEgy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been advised by a friend to join this forum as she told me it is very helpful one.
> 
> ...


hi do not worry my friend , I had applied on july 18 and my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ . I am still waiting .my code is 261313, 55 +5 (SS) and I have old acs too. lets see coming Wednesday .I will completed my 12 weeks of waiting time......


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

old acs ,261313, ack 13/37 , ss date 18 july , still waiting ........................... last day of 12 weeks ?
can anyone explain what will be my result?????????????????//////////


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

umashanker said:


> old acs ,261313, ack 13/37 , ss date 18 july , still waiting ........................... last day of 12 weeks ?
> can anyone explain what will be my result?????????????????//////////


If there are no more applications with new ACS pending, I guess they will process pending applications with old ACS.

Just a guess, going by the approval received by Ruchi. He sent the application on 11th July ( dont know ACK ) , appr he should also have the same ACK.

Mine is 3935...  Waiting for an update..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> old acs ,261313, ack 13/37 , ss date 18 july , still waiting ........................... last day of 12 weeks ?
> can anyone explain what will be my result?????????????????//////////


Did you receive any update on your NSW new DD ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi about 2013, I think I will also get my application back because situation is same like yours...... I had resubmitted my DD on AUG 9 ,my ack was [email protected]@..... they send me mail stating that they received my money on AUG 9.
> 
> how can I contact NSW and make convince that I should not be treated like fresh applicant after aug 5.
> so please can you explain me when you resubmitted your dd and what is your ack no.


My new DD had reached NSW on Aug 1, 2013. 

You need to email NSW by replying to same mail which you had received from NSW and told them that your last sent doc. is followup of old application.


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All,

I have uploaded my Educational and experience documents on 1st oct 2013, when can I expect case officer assignment. Also could you please let me know, how I shld proceed for PCC and medicals. Shld I wait for CO , or can I proceed with PCC and medicals ....thanks for your help


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi do not worry my friend , I had applied on july 18 and my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ . I am still waiting .my code is 261313, 55 +5 (SS) and I have old acs too. lets see coming Wednesday .I will completed my 12 weeks of waiting time......


you and i have similar timelines.. lets see... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded my Educational and experience documents on 1st oct 2013, when can I expect case officer assignment. Also could you please let me know, how I shld proceed for PCC and medicals. Shld I wait for CO , or can I proceed with PCC and medicals ....thanks for your help


You need to move to another thread my friend as your journey on this thread is already been completed. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co.html

And add your details here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

This week ended too.. without much updates.. waiting n waiting..


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I just went thru the excel doc and saw Accountants r getting invitations in around 25 days for NSW....that's really amazing...I am from 222311 Financial Investment Adviser submitted EOI on 12th Sept....do u think I ll get invite by next couple of weeks???????


----------



## mahender3021 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi UmaShanker/Venugopal,

Even I am in the same situation. below are my details
ACS Applied:Feb 21st 2013
ACS result:Apr 19 2013
IELTS (took 6 times): the best is R9,L7.5,S6.5,W7

Expierience Considered by ACS: 5 years 8 months ( According to OLD ACS rules)

total points with out SS is 55(as per Old ACS)
EOI submitted on 17th July 
Documents Sent for NSW on 18th July and Docs received on 23rd July 
Ack num is 39**

so far I have not received any update from them, so I called them yesterday, they are saying that because of the OLD ACS then process got delayed, they are sorting out the things with ACS.

As I took IELTS so many times, I lost the confidence even and there is no other option to get the points, Will they consider the applications with OLD ACS also ?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Did you receive any update on your NSW new DD ?


no any update till now..... may be they will send some news after Tuesday...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

mahender3021 said:


> Hi UmaShanker/Venugopal,
> 
> Even I am in the same situation. below are my details
> ACS Applied:Feb 21st 2013
> ...


Don't loose hopes if they have replied that they are sorting out thing with ACS, that means they are not blindly going to follow new rules of ACS and reject applicants on that basis. Hopefully your wait will get over with positive outcome.

Did you appear through IDP or British council all 6 attempts. Can you suggest some tips for reading?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I just went thru the excel doc and saw Accountants r getting invitations in around 25 days for NSW....that's really amazing...I am from 222311 Financial Investment Adviser submitted EOI on 12th Sept....do u think I ll get invite by next couple of weeks???????


Hi RedDevil,

I got invitation with NSW SS within 18 working days (25 days in total with weekends). You too have the potential of getting your invitation quickly. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Ready documents to lodge visa, specially form 80 which take quiet a lot of time.. 

Visa charges have been revised from Sep 01 onwards. Talk with your bank and make arrangements to pay that.. So that you can lodge visa application as soon as you get the invitation..

Good luck buddy.... :flypig::flypig:


----------



## mahender3021 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Bliss,

Thanks for the reply..
2 British Council+ 4 IDP attempts.
I had practiced IELTSHELPNOW reading material .it is a PDF which has 10 GT Reading Passages..
and always started with the last passage(long)


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ruchkal 

I have kept all the documents ready except the fees. I ll take a special CC against my FD in the bank only for this purpose which is done in one day.

I have applied for PCC as well and its already 3 weeks for that and it ll come in next couple of weeks. 

I have not come across Form 80 in documents list but since u have mentioned it I ll search for it and keep that also ready. 

Lets keep fingers crossed till the invitation comes.

Thanks,

RedDevil


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks a lot Ruchkal
> 
> I have kept all the documents ready except the fees. I ll take a special CC against my FD in the bank only for this purpose which is done in one day.
> 
> ...


Hi RedDevil,

It's good to know that have done preparations for visa. Check with the bank about increase in credit limit. I also employed the same strategy to pay visa fee but it took 3 working days to get my credit limit increased.

Form 80 is not compulsory in this stage but from some applicants CO request that for character assessment. It has 18 pages and filling is a tedious task. It is required for all the applicants who are over 18 years old.

Good luck buddy.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Hi,
> I had sent certified copies of all documents.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It is mentioned in the last page of application form, along with the documents checklist.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> you and i have similar timelines.. lets see... :fingerscrossed:


Even I am also in same track :fingerscrossed: for SS NSW


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys, I have a doubt on 190 NSW SS Application document checklist:

When I clearly arrange the following documents:

ACS
IELTS
CV
Company OL
Appointment Letters
Appraisal Letters
Release Letters
Experience Certificates
Skill Reference Letters
Payslips for every month
Tax Documents of every year (Form 12BA and Form 16)
Bank Statements for salary credit proof
Educational Marksheets (10th, 12th, BE)
Vendor Certifications
Rank Achievement Certificates both in my University and from Employers
Passport all observation and stamping pages

It all sums upto 250 pages. All notarized in color. However, I am afraid whether 250 pages is correct number for an application. I feel, its too high. 

Please tell me, who have applied on their own, can these contain these many pages ? I plan to keep two bulldog clips.

Please help me.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys, I have a doubt on 190 NSW SS Application document checklist:
> 
> When I clearly arrange the following documents:
> 
> ...


I've the same query. Specially payslips, do all payslips (i.e. more than 50) need to be notarized?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> I've the same query. Specially payslips, do all payslips (i.e. more than 50) need to be notarized?


Hey yes, notarize every payslips. Notarize every documents except CV and application Form or associated NSW forms.

Guys,

please advise, my documents comes to 250 pages approximately, it sounds insane to me to send a book kind of big document for an application, am I right in this path or should I reduce the size ?

I then plan to keep two bulldog clips and a big cover. Please advise me friends.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hey yes, notarize every payslips. Notarize every documents except CV and application Form or associated NSW forms.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...


I think latest three payslips are sufficient, even i sent only three. but, attestation is necessary.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> I think latest three payslips are sufficient, even i sent only three. but, attestation is necessary.


Thanks Rikki


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rikki15 said:


> I think latest three payslips are sufficient, even i sent only three. but, attestation is necessary.


Thanks Rikki. How many pages it came to you ? 

Where are you at visa process by the way ? What's your ANZ Code and points ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys, I have a doubt on 190 NSW SS Application document checklist:
> 
> When I clearly arrange the following documents:
> 
> ...


Anyone can help me here please, I tried to reduce documents and now finally I brought it down to 140 pages approximately (Giving only one salary slip per quarter and only final tax documents in every company I worked for).

Can someone please tell me how best I can reduce the documents ?

Also, most of the Offer Letter contains annexure which are useless information  Do we need to include that as well ? I am thinking to remove annexures and keep just the offer letter front page and CTC page. 

Please help me fellow NSW mates who applied and got approved.

Another mate also is with same concern here, please help us.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Anyone can help me here please, I tried to reduce documents and now finally I brought it down to 140 pages approximately (Giving only one salary slip per quarter and only final tax documents in every company I worked for).
> 
> Can someone please tell me how best I can reduce the documents ?
> 
> ...


Hi jre05

I just went through the documents checklist, and found that you are submitting the following which actually are not required specifically:

Offer letter (Appointment letter should be sufficient)
Appraisal letters
Tax documents (pay slips are sufficient)
Bank statements (pay slips are sufficient)
Educational mark sheets (educational degree / diploma are sufficient)

What I have understood that if you include all those (which are optional on your part), then it will definitely be encouraged by NSW; but those are not specifically requested. So I think you may reduce your contents in this way. Other experienced members may also shed some light in this matter.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Anyone can help me here please, I tried to reduce documents and now finally I brought it down to 140 pages approximately (Giving only one salary slip per quarter and only final tax documents in every company I worked for).
> 
> Can someone please tell me how best I can reduce the documents ?
> 
> ...


Hi Jre05,

I have applied through an MARA registered agent but did not submit Appraisal letters and recognition certificates. Also my agent did not request for Form 12BA and bank statement but only Form 16. If at all requested, bank statement can be submitted later.

Also you can exclude "Rank Achievement Certificates both in my University and from Employers".


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi jre05
> 
> I just went through the documents checklist, and found that you are submitting the following which actually are not required specifically:
> 
> ...


Hello msohaibkhan,

That is true. I am planning to remove tax documents. 

I have removed my intermediate and 10th certificates. Only degree certificates I have kept. In every offer letter, we have so many annexure pages, it all consumes a lot of pages. Atleast a 10 page I can save if I remove these, but unsure if I have to keep full offer letter as given by employer or just first page and the CTC page.

Thanks again msohaibkhan, let us get more guidance from few others.

Now my documents got reduced to 140 pages  I still want to make it somewhere 100 or so. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

only give form 16
give latest salary slip only
no need to send Appraisal Letters
no need of Bank Statements for salary credit proof
no need of Rank Achievement Certificates both in my University and from Employers

i did not send any of above mentioned documents and i got approval on 25 sept 2013


jre05 said:


> Anyone can help me here please, I tried to reduce documents and now finally I brought it down to 140 pages approximately (Giving only one salary slip per quarter and only final tax documents in every company I worked for).
> 
> Can someone please tell me how best I can reduce the documents ?
> 
> ...


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Folks.

Does anybody know if NSW will open up state sponsorship again for software engineers during this year ie 2013

Please let us know


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

mahender3021 said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Thanks for the reply..
> 2 British Council+ 4 IDP attempts.
> ...



Hi Mate,

Thanks for suggestion about material. 
You won't believe even I always believed last passage first approach but it didn't work last time, by the time I reached first paragraph, It looked most difficult to me. It was about relating statement to paragraph for some art exhibition. I had felt there only that I didn't attempt first passage properly. I will try to have a look on first and last section next time before starting.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

*NSW SS Accountant*

Hi Ppl!!

Am new to this excellent forum, and like you all am trying to apply for Australia PR.
Preferably for NSW.
I have recently started with my application, but have few doubts!!
Could you seniors please help me out on the same!!!

Am applying as an ACCOUNTANT.

My brief is:
Age: 30 points
IELTS: 10 points (Academic-L9 W7.5 R8 S7.5)
Education: 15 points (Applying for assessment but am sure i will get a positive)
Total: 55 points

Though i have work experience of 4yrs I was thinking of applying for 5points for NSW:
1) If i don't show the experience would my application be accepted?
Reason: I am a bit sceptical about how many years will be actually assessed plus I dont want to further delay my application.
2) What is the qouta for Accountants in NSW for SS and how many have been filled up?

Would request help from all seniors and specially Accountants on this forum!!

Thanks!!

Nishant Dundas


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Jre05,
> 
> I have applied through an MARA registered agent but did not submit Appraisal letters and recognition certificates. Also my agent did not request for Form 12BA and bank statement but only Form 16. If at all requested, bank statement can be submitted later.
> 
> Also you can exclude "Rank Achievement Certificates both in my University and from Employers".


Thanks gyan, I already omitted Form 12BA. Rank achievement certificate of College, well I thought it would create positive impression as it states I secured top second rank on the whole university examinations. Will remove it if you feel that it wouldn't make a difference.(Just 2 pages though). 

However, have kept appraisal letters as part of the documentation, I will remove this too as suggested by you and Sylvia.

And do we need 10th and 12th certificates (3 pages) ? I removed it.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

smartasl09 said:


> Hello Folks.
> 
> Does anybody know if NSW will open up state sponsorship again for software engineers during this year ie 2013
> 
> Please let us know


I am affirmative mate, all we can have is hope, faith and be positive and with prayers. Rest is in the nature's hand.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> only give form 16
> give latest salary slip only
> no need to send Appraisal Letters
> no need of Bank Statements for salary credit proof
> ...


Thanks Sylvia.

If my rank achievement certificates won't make any difference, I will remove it (But its just two pages). 

Will remove appraisal letters too (Hardly 7 pages).

So again, it is around 130 pages now 

Problem is I worked for 5 companies and so all set of documents for all companies.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Nishant,

If your work experience is relevant to the Accountant Occupation, you need not worry about the number of years that will considered. As the reducing the number of years from work experience is for occupation group 263 only. Your work experience will be considered fully as long as it closely relevant to the occupation you are apply for.

I am not sure about the NSW SS quota for Accountants, but Accountants group's overalll quota is about 9000 and its still a very long way to fill up.

Cheers,


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

mahender3021 said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Thanks for the reply..
> 2 British Council+ 4 IDP attempts.
> ...


I tried to PM you, it didn't go, can I get some way to send you PM?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

lifeinoz said:


> Nishant,
> 
> If your work experience is relevant to the Accountant Occupation, you need not worry about the number of years that will considered. As the reducing the number of years from work experience is for occupation group 263 only. Your work experience will be considered fully as long as it closely relevant to the occupation you are apply for.
> 
> ...


Dear lifeinoz,

Thank you very much for the prompt reply.
But if i submit my application without showing any work experience would that be alright.
Since i have 55 points i was thinking that i would apply for NSW sponsorship.
Or is it that work experience would be compulsory for applying


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear lifeinoz,
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt reply.
> But if i submit my application without showing any work experience would that be alright.
> ...


What he meant to say is that if you have experience relevant to that of an accountant, you should go ahead and claim points for your work experience. 

What you can do additionally, is along with your skilled assessment, apply for work experience assessment with CPAA / ICAA. This report can be used by DIAC to award points, though it is under no obligation to do so.

If you have skilled employment of less than 5 years, you can claim 5 points. For this, you would need to provide detailed job reference statements from all your employers.

I am not sure about SS. I applied and got 189 sub-class visa. You can do more research on NSW website, to see if they have quota for accountants now.


----------



## lifeinoz (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats Sre375!!!, I see you have got your Grant on 25th Sep.

Please keep us posted about your move to Australia and your job search!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Thanks gyan, I already omitted Form 12BA. Rank achievement certificate of College, well I thought it would create positive impression as it states I secured top second rank on the whole university examinations. Will remove it if you feel that it wouldn't make a difference.(Just 2 pages though).
> 
> However, have kept appraisal letters as part of the documentation, I will remove this too as suggested by you and Sylvia.
> 
> ...


you can keep them. I had 3 companies and the docs has reached to 90 pages or so. You have 5 companies, so i think it is fine.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gyan said:


> you can keep them. I had 3 companies and the docs has reached to 90 pages or so. You have 5 companies, so i think it is fine.


Thanks gyan.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

How is it going guys with NSW approval? Does it start move or still pending? What about 12 weeks time, does anyone has experiencies who reached this deadline,, what happen next?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> How is it going guys with NSW approval? Does it start move or still pending? What about 12 weeks time, does anyone has experiencies who reached this deadline,, what happen next?


Hello Ivetka,

How are you ? Enjoying the PR ? Anytime flying to Sydney from Brisbane ? Nice place I should say.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> How is it going guys with NSW approval? Does it start move or still pending? What about 12 weeks time, does anyone has experiencies who reached this deadline,, what happen next?


My deadline is tomorrow.. I am sure.. it is going to be missed.. :wacko::roll::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Ivetka,
> 
> How are you ? Enjoying the PR ? Anytime flying to Sydney from Brisbane ? Nice place I should say.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks..nt really still on my 2mth holiday home, here very nice you know how is home. Will see if PR makes some changes or it will be same way living, bt sure peace in mind yes if you not consider other factors. 

Thanks for invite to Sydney,, sure would love to see, but i like Brisbane is very TROPICAL, you sh came here. 



TARANGOVAL:

What you will do after tommorrow if nt change happen?Is there any other process hapenning? Did you ring to someone?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> My deadline is tomorrow.. I am sure.. it is going to be missed.. :wacko::roll::fingerscrossed:


I am also on the line buddy  not sure what's going to happen.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

nir said:


> I am also on the line buddy  not sure what's going to happen.


my deadline is also tomorrow ,lets wait one more days.......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

One more bad news,
From 1st Sep, Visa fees has been increased to $ 3520 as new base application charges.
Also fees for dependents has been increased?
I was not aware of it.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Hi, thanks..nt really still on my 2mth holiday home, here very nice you know how is home. Will see if PR makes some changes or it will be same way living, bt sure peace in mind yes if you not consider other factors.
> 
> Thanks for invite to Sydney,, sure would love to see, but i like Brisbane is very TROPICAL, you sh came here.
> 
> ...


Hello Ivetka,

Cool, enjoy your holiday, yes come to Sydney sometime, beautiful, you'll love it, especially the weekend fireworks in Opera. Indeed, having PR is a sort of peace too.

I would come to Brisbane sometime, I know its a peaceful place.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Hi, thanks..nt really still on my 2mth holiday home, here very nice you know how is home. Will see if PR makes some changes or it will be same way living, bt sure peace in mind yes if you not consider other factors.
> 
> Thanks for invite to Sydney,, sure would love to see, but i like Brisbane is very TROPICAL, you sh came here.
> 
> ...


Nope  I am being calm and waiting for them to progress.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hay anyone got any news from nsw? especially tarangagoyal do u have any news?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hay anyone got any news from nsw? especially tarangagoyal do u have any news?


i hope to have news one day  :bowl::jaw:

no news yet.. what about your case ? what does your agent say ?


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

Did anyone get the invitation in last 2 days?????


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> i hope to have news one day  :bowl::jaw:
> 
> no news yet.. what about your case ? what does your agent say ?


Dear Taranga, my agent really of no use...he says that he will talk to NSW and give me some news...still I am waiting as like NSW ss....
tomorrow my 12 weeks will complete....hope baba pashupatinath will do some miracle.......OM NAVA SHIVAYA....


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Same problem -- Cant prove experience*

I have been in family owned private limited company and having salary income. I am having tax returns but no bank statements, as we never transferred salary to personal accounts. We just made adjustments in books.

Age - 30
Edu - 15
IELTS - 10
Total - 55

Total experience 7 years. But no bank statements having salary income.

I think that lack of bank statements, would not be waived by CO. And because of that I am thinking to apply for NSW sponsorship.

But if I dont claim my experience, will it affect my application for state sponsorship?

Please guide.

Thanks.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear Taranga, my agent really of no use...he says that he will talk to NSW and give me some news...still I am waiting as like NSW ss....
> tomorrow my 12 weeks will complete....hope baba pashupatinath will do some miracle.......OM NAVA SHIVAYA....


I am praying hard for you ray2: but let me tell, please don't full relies on your agent as i did and my agent F my application. 

Its better you should send email to NSW :typing:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear sre375,

Thank you very much for the advice.
Actually my problem is almost similar to that of Mr.dhavalswamy!!
Any suggestions on how to manage this hurdle!!??

I did check on NSW website though where it is mentioned that we have to provdr work experience details if claiming points for it. Which means we can apply even without claiming for it.
Request confirmation from any senior member on this please!!!:confused2:


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

This 12 weeks SS waiting time, look like another scam, just to pass time. Many people though that by reaching 12 weeks they will come to decision,, but as you see 12 week passed and from now on waiting is unlimited. Maybe Gov. will recieve lot calls after 12 weeks and will set up new funny waiting rule time. We see whats next.................


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> This 12 weeks SS waiting time, look like another scam, just to pass time. Many people though that by reaching 12 weeks they will come to decision,, but as you see 12 week passed and from now on waiting is unlimited. Maybe Gov. will recieve lot calls after 12 weeks and will set up new funny waiting rule time. We see whats next.................


Absolutely right, you never know what new rule is hidden in immigration procedure's basket . Past few months new rules have been introduced suddenly to make process more difficult . I wonder How ACS is being referred as OLD ACS (although ACS itself mentioned to be valid for 2 years).

Point is whatever is approved by ACS ,it should be accepted by immigration department. Candidates have relied upon ACS outcome and according to ACS result they have calculated their points , after careful planning and immense efforts they invested their time and money in this direction ,still their cases are lingering on or no longer valid for 189 applications due to new rules.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

bliss said:


> Absolutely right, you never know what new rule is hidden in immigration procedure's basket . Past few months new rules have been introduced suddenly to make process more difficult . I wonder How ACS is being referred as OLD ACS (although ACS itself mentioned to be valid for 2 years).
> 
> Point is whatever is approved by ACS ,it should be accepted by immigration department. Candidates have relied upon ACS outcome and according to ACS result they have calculated their points , after careful planning and immense efforts they invested their time and money in this direction ,still their cases are lingering on or no longer valid for 189 applications due to new rules.


Yep, but as old era who got money, who been smarter get through. This is same scenario like choice of better ones. 

the only what gov. made funny and for pretty basic is to cover for somebody eyes is to keep invites every month.,...they could be naughty and invite people as they come by dates and now would be none places left. So by this funny trick people will never think of them like unfair.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear dhavalswamy'

Is your qualification assessment process done?
From which agency did you get it done?
Am planning to send mine to IPA most probably today.
Do stay in touch so we can go help each other out!!
By the way, where do you stay in Ahmedabad?? I come there quite often.


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear all, 

Could any one guide me in getting the PCC (police clearance Certificate). I am in Hyderabad (india), would like to know the steps/procedure to get the PCC.

Thanks a ton in advance


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I am praying hard for you ray2: but let me tell, please don't full relies on your agent as i did and my agent F my application.
> 
> Its better you should send email to NSW :typing:


Hey dude,

What are you planning to do ? What other alternatives your agent is doing for you ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

:Cry::Cry:


ivetka233 said:


> Yep, but as old era who got money, who been smarter get through. This is same scenario like choice of better ones.
> 
> the only what gov. made funny and for pretty basic is to cover for somebody eyes is to keep invites every month.,...they could be naughty and invite people as they come by dates and now would be none places left. So by this funny trick people will never think of them like unfair.


I want a PR :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

anyone had made a call to NSW ? please update if any news.............. tired of waiting............


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> What are you planning to do ? What other alternatives your agent is doing for you ?
> 
> ...


hi jre,
today I asked my brother to call NSW. he is in Sydney. he will make call today....
what we can do except waiting....what about you?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

got news from my brother , he called to nsw and they said they can not send any update personally because I had applied through AGENT . they said sorry we can not update you because of security ,you should ask with your agent.
then my brother called to agent he said , he will get back to him soon. (MY AGENT IS IN MELBOURN), his branch office is in KATHMANDU. he is a immigrant lawyer in Australia..... 
now waiting for agent mail....


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

umashanker said:


> got news from my brother , he called to nsw and they said they can not send any update personally because I had applied through AGENT . they said sorry we can not update you because of security ,you should ask with your agent.
> then my brother called to agent he said , he will get back to him soon. (MY AGENT IS IN MELBOURN), his branch office is in KATHMANDU. he is a immigrant lawyer in Australia.....
> now waiting for agent mail....


Nice to know that dude, hope you get it soon.

I am about to apply for NSW SS once it opens for software engineers 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

There are several alternatives you can explore if you do not have bank statements. But you should try and get a reference letter from your Company that says you worked full time at xx salary p/m.

Other documents you can think of providing:

a) Form 26AS- Directly downloadable from IT website
b) Form 16- Which every employer is required to give for tax deducted from your salary

Maybe in the reference letter, you can mention the reasons for not being able to provide bank statements.

Hope this helps.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Could any one guide me in getting the PCC (police clearance Certificate). I am in Hyderabad (india), would like to know the steps/procedure to get the PCC.
> 
> Thanks a ton in advance


Friend

It's v easy to obtain pcc. Visit the passport site u will find pcc option fill ur details n pay the fee then u will be given appointment within 1 or 2 days depends on the file and time would be around 11 a.m. After going there it will take min 2 hours to max 4 hours and if u r presently resinding in the same add on the passport u will get ur pcc on the same day if not the enquiry will happen it can take maximum 4 weeks. 

Hope it will throw some light on ur doubts


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I am praying hard for you ray2: but let me tell, please don't full relies on your agent as i did and my agent F my application.
> 
> Its better you should send email to NSW :typing:


Hi 

Wat is the reason given to return ur application friend. Actulay they asked u different chq u have provided even after that why they hav returned the application. 

U can give me PM


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello Uma Shankar,

Please let me know if you hear any good news from your agent regarding nsw approval. 
I got my acknowledgement on 22-july and still waiting for NSW approval .

THANKS,
suja


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear dhavalswamy'
> 
> Is your qualification assessment process done?
> From which agency did you get it done?
> ...



Actually at present I am working in an Aviation company in Africa. From here it is very difficult to follow immigration process. As all documents I have to sign and send to India and my father is following it up.

I have sent form of ICAA to my dad, without any employment assessment. It might be sent by next week as I am waiting a document from ICAI. I have studied all three, and many immigrants are complaining about CPA for Accounting Theory knowledge area. Also ICAA has a fast track option with $50 more, it can process the assessment within 15 days, so it would be a better option, as I would be supposed to wait for approx. 5 months to get NSW SS.

Are you on whatsapp or gtalk? If yes, it would help both of us to keep in touch.

Let me know your projections of reaching to Australia. I am planning for next August, probably, if everything gets through in first stroke.


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

When the hell, NSW is going to open new application for golden categorie?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

I dont think they will open it again now


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I dont think they will open it again now


How can you be sure?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

NSW190 said:


> How can you be sure?


I said I THINK. I didn't say I am sure


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I said I THINK. I didn't say I am sure


Sorry then it's my mistake. What makes you think like this?


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

NSW190 said:


> Sorry then it's my mistake. What makes you think like this?


Because they are still processing existing applications and i believe they will take more 2 to 3 months to finish them by then qouta for these occupations will reach to the limit


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear lifeinoz,
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt reply.
> But if i submit my application without showing any work experience would that be alright.
> ...


Applying without claiming work experience is perfectly alright. I am also going to apply in a same way for NSW SS as Management Accountant in couple of weeks.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Ppl!!
> 
> Am new to this excellent forum, and like you all am trying to apply for Australia PR.
> Preferably for NSW.
> ...


Applying without claiming work experience is perfectly alright. I am also going to apply in a same way for NSW SS as Management Accountant in couple of weeks.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

suja said:


> Hello Uma Shankar,
> 
> Please let me know if you hear any good news from your agent regarding nsw approval.
> I got my acknowledgement on 22-july and still waiting for NSW approval .
> ...


I am also waiting mate. My lawyer said, there are going to take a few more weeks to finalize the application


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> How can you be sure?


Check what Immigration Agent have to say about this:

From 5th Aug 2013 no state will sponsor *software engineers* under 190 or 489 subclass. You need to look for 189 visa only. 

NSW State Sponsorship is OPEN NOW - auzworldmigration (Check comment section)


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> When the hell, NSW is going to open new application for golden categorie?


Hi Guys,

Got my acs today. Total points as follows

Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 10
Ielts: 0 but have 6.5 in each.

Now if i apply for SS with nsw what are the chances of getting it?? Also how much time it takes for ss from nsw for code 262113 system admin. This code is on the list of ss for nsw with 6.5 as acceptable score. If i get ss from nsw i will get to total of 60 points.

Awaiting suggestion from experience expats.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my acs today. Total points as follows
> 
> ...


Hi tarunar,

Go ahead with your NSW SS and Best of Luck.

I have the same total points and have filed for NSW SS as Sys Admin, waiting for approval.


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello Friends,

By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.

EOI submitted - 12/09/13
Code - 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
Points - 60
Nomination recd - 09/10/13

Feeling so relaxed now......ll be filing for visa in next 3-4 days.

Do I have to take any special care regarding any of the document or form??

I have applied for PCC but its still not come.

Thanks again to everyone and all the best....keep Faith in GOD.

I am not able to update the excel sheet with my details. Help plzzzzzzzzz

RedDevil


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

nir said:


> I am also waiting mate. My lawyer said, there are going to take a few more weeks to finalize the application


OMG !!! Few more weeks.... already its 13 weeks over.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Hi tarunar,
> 
> Go ahead with your NSW SS and Best of Luck.
> 
> I have the same total points and have filed for NSW SS as Sys Admin, waiting for approval.


@ Parmertsm

When did you apply for nsw ss. Any idea how long does it take.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there any Management Accountant who got the NSW SS? I need to get the idea of the time period it takes to get the nomination, in case of Management Accountant.


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend
> 
> It's v easy to obtain pcc. Visit the passport site u will find pcc option fill ur details n pay the fee then u will be given appointment within 1 or 2 days depends on the file and time would be around 11 a.m. After going there it will take min 2 hours to max 4 hours and if u r presently resinding in the same add on the passport u will get ur pcc on the same day if not the enquiry will happen it can take maximum 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope it will throw some light on ur doubts





Thank you praveen reddy....its indeed a useful info.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

rams0b said:


> I dont think they will open it again now



Agree with you,I think too that NSW will remove from next y this 6 mths occupations. Would like to hear from people who is one of them and came to Australia how is job market look like there for them,,as that maybe says also if this occupation will or wount be on for next y.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*Management Accountant*



msohaibkhan said:


> Is there any Management Accountant who got the NSW SS? I need to get the idea of the time period it takes to get the nomination, in case of Management Accountant.


Hi msohaibkhan! 

I am also a Management Accountant and going to apply for NSW sponsorship shortly.. So, I courious as well. If you look at the common Excel file then you willfind out that it is usually 3-4 weeks for MA. But situation can change..

Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*Congrats*



RedDevil19 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.
> 
> ...



Congratulations ReDevil and good luck with PR granting!!


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> @ Parmertsm
> 
> When did you apply for nsw ss. Any idea how long does it take.


Hi,

I had applied on 19th Sep. From what I can see in the shared excel sheet, it normally take a month's time for approval.

Here is the link for your reference.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 19th Sep. From what I can see in the shared excel sheet, it normally take a month's time for approval.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation code?


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

RedDevil19 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy and best of luck for the further processing.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear msohaibkhan,

Thanks for the info.
Then in that case would you be knowing details of the documents to be provided for NSW ss. 
I am applying for qualification assessment today, so mostly it will be done by mid-November, I hope.
After that I shall submit the eoi, and apply for ss too.

Anyone applying for other states than NSW too?


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> What is your occupation code?


262113 system admin


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Actually at present I am working in an Aviation company in Africa. From here it is very difficult to follow immigration process. As all documents I have to sign and send to India and my father is following it up.
> 
> I have sent form of ICAA to my dad, without any employment assessment. It might be sent by next week as I am waiting a document from ICAI. I have studied all three, and many immigrants are complaining about CPA for Accounting Theory knowledge area. Also ICAA has a fast track option with $50 more, it can process the assessment within 15 days, so it would be a better option, as I would be supposed to wait for approx. 5 months to get NSW SS.
> 
> ...



Dear dhavalswamy,

Am expecting all these procedures to get over by December max.
After that shall send application for NSW.
What I have observed on this forum is that some people have applied as accountants and received sponsorship within a month too.
So I guess it largely depends on the profession w.r.t timelines.
Am sorry but am not on both these applications. But we can always exchange mails. Let me know if that's OK.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

*Reply from NSW*

Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment. 

However, if you wish to add employment not covered on your ACS in order to offset the two year deduction, you would need to reapply for a skill assessment. DIAC heavily relies upon the ACS Skill Assessment letter to determine from what date your employment is considered skilled. Therefore it would be in your best interests to have the current letter with the additional employment experience included. 

-------

Again ambiguous to me. She suggests to go for re-assessment and at the same time says DIAC considers ACS skill assessment to determine from what date your employment is considered skilled. 

If DIAC and NSW follows ACS assessed experience and in my old ACS there are no deductions, why is she asking me to go for re-assessment?


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Reply from NSW
> 
> Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment.
> 
> ...


What question did yoi ask from NSW? When did you apply for ACS?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> *Reply from NSW*
> 
> Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment.
> 
> ...


How many days they had taken to send this reply ?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> How many days they had taken to send this reply ?


They took 13 days to respond to my query.

I called them to understand the confusions about old ACS vs new ACS. She confirmed that they are going with new ACS guidelines and asked me to send new experience to NSW directly. I sent a mail with all my documents to add another 1.8 yrs to my 5.4 yrs ACS assessed experience, the above reply is for the same.

First place, why did she ask me to send the documents if she knew that re-assessment is mandatory. 

And my new reply to her mail
----------
Having spent so much time and money on collecting documents, getting ACS done, applying for NSW, if the process is not clear, I am afraid if I am on right track. 

I will wait for NSW's response with my current application and see what can be done if the response from NSW is negative. Please do not keep my application on hold for 21 days to wait for re-assessment as you mentioned, I am not prepared to go for ACS assessment again.
----------
Thanks a lot for your time and help.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

venugopal said:


> *Reply from NSW*
> 
> Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment.
> 
> ...



Hi , how many years of experience you have?? When did you received this mail.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> They took 13 days to respond to my query.
> 
> I called them to understand the confusions about old ACS vs new ACS. She confirmed that they are going with new ACS guidelines and asked me to send new experience to NSW directly. I sent a mail with all my documents to add another 1.8 yrs to my 5.4 yrs ACS assessed experience, the above reply is for the same.
> 
> ...


Australia turned their Immigration into dirty business. 

NSW wasted my 7 months before sending back my application. :target: 

----

Your Q. says "why did she ask me to send the documents if she knew that re-assessment is mandatory?" 

Ans. She asked you to check:

Possibility : If you are still working with same company as mentioned on ACS or not. 

Did you have submitted your updated exp. supporting documents like Exp letter , salary slip along with updated resume? If not please send them and there is high possibility they will not ask for new ACS.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

I called NSW office one fine day and they confirmed that they are deducting 2 yrs work experience and asked me to send updated documents to supplement my ACS exp of 5.4 yrs.

I sent my documents with 1.8 yrs of experience gained post ACS (5.4 yrs) and asked NSW to consider my experience as total 7.4

---------------
Dear CANDIDATE

I have reviewed your request to supplement your application with additional work experience and we will require the employment to be included on your ACS Skill Assessment. This is to ensure that our policy is in line with DIAC, whom require ICT work experience to be reviewed by ACS. 

You may be able to ask for your assessment application to be expedited, if so- I can confirm that your application is currently on hold pending the outcome of your revised skill assessment. Please reply to this email within 21 days or a decision will be made based on the evidence provided. 

Regards 

NSW 


----------------------

Dear NSW,

Thanks for the update. 

Recently one of my friend, with old ACS and just above 5 years experience, got NSW SS approval. His profile is almost identical to mine with 55 points, old ACS with 5.4 yrs experience assessed and no deductions in experience. 

I wanted to update my experience because of the concerns about old ACS vs new ACS. But if NSW is processing old ACS applications too, I guess I can wait for my turn and need not go for re-assessment. 
Please advise.

Thanks
Candidate

----------------------


Dear Candidate, 

Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment. 

However, if you wish to add employment not covered on your ACS in order to offset the two year deduction, you would need to reapply for a skill assessment. DIAC heavily relies upon the ACS Skill Assessment letter to determine from what date your employment is considered skilled. Therefore it would be in your best interests to have the current letter with the additional employment experience included. 

Regards 
NSW

----------------------

Dear NSW

Thanks for the update, I will see if I can afford to go for ACS assessment again.

Just to understand this statement of yours - "If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment." , one of my friends with old ACS and without any deduction in experience got approval from NSW recently. Why will my application with same points, same old ACS, same years of experience will be considered with new guidelines when his application is processed with old guidelines? I am confused, is there something wrong with my application. Please help.

Thanks
Candidate.

------------

Dear Candidate

I can not comment on your friends application, but I can say that all ICT applicants are subject to this "Skilled Employment" date. For more information, please refer to the chart published by ACS. 

Please note that only applicants with an Australian degree are potentially exempt from the two/four/six year deduction. 

Regards
NSW

---------------

Dear NSW,

Having spent so much time and money on collecting documents, getting ACS done, applying for NSW, if the process is not clear, I am afraid if I am on right track. 

I will wait for NSW's response with my current application and see what can be done if the response from NSW is negative. Please do not keep my application on hold for 21 days to wait for re-assessment as you mentioned, I am not prepared to go for ACS assessment again.

Thanks a lot for your time and help.

Thanks
Candidate..


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Had a talk with NSW Migration Dept.*



Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear dhavalswamy,
> 
> Am expecting all these procedures to get over by December max.
> After that shall send application for NSW.
> ...



Dear All,

I had a talk with NSW Migration Department, and the correspondent over there, told me that they dont require any experience if we can manage 55 points without nomination.

Also she told me that entire process will take approx. 12 weeks. Longer time was taken in applications where documentation was not proper or incomplete.

Cheers......

I am applying to ICAA for skills assessment next week. But for that I need to pay $500 by cheque or bank draft. Please somebody suggest australian bank's name on which I should draw Bank Draft. I am thinking ANZ (Australian and New Zealand Bank Group). Is it fine?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*We are on the same boat*



msohaibkhan said:


> Applying without claiming work experience is perfectly alright. I am also going to apply in a same way for NSW SS as Management Accountant in couple of weeks.


Hi Sohaib...

I am also applying under the same occupation as Management Accountant. I will apply for skills assessment next week.

Also I will also be applying to NSW state for nomination, without experience.

Just keep in touch, so that I can follow the path you followed.

Thanks.


----------



## adnan qadir (Mar 11, 2013)

*PCC for Afghanistan*

I am Pakistani by nationality and currently working in Afghanistan. I intend to apply for Australian Migration. One of the important requirement is to obtain Panel Clearance certificate (PCC) or Police Character Certificate.

Name of Afghanistan is not listed in Character Certificate booklet of DIAC, however as per booklet "If a certificate cannot be obtained, or if a country is not listed in this guide, please contact your nearest DIAC office for further information."

I have already contacted with nearest DIAC office however they were not able to assist me in this regard.

Do any of you have idea that what is the PCC requirement for Afghanistan or any other country which is not listed in DIAC booklet

Kind Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Does ICAA not provde payet option through credit card.
I applied to IPA and made payment through credit card.

Actually i too was plannin for Management Accountant position but last i checked it is demanded only by nsw and no othe states, so took the safest road by applying as an accountant.

I guess we three are in the same boat. Lets keep in touch so we can help each other out.

Dhavalswamy, me too plannng for mostly july/aug/sept move, if all ends well.
What about you Sohaib??


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I called NSW office one fine day and they confirmed that they are deducting 2 yrs work experience and asked me to send updated documents to supplement my ACS exp of 5.4 yrs.
> 
> I sent my documents with 1.8 yrs of experience gained post ACS (5.4 yrs) and asked NSW to consider my experience as total 7.4
> 
> ...


Our worst fears have come true 

This is not right. They cannot suddenly change the rules and affect everyone who are already enrolled :brick::spider:
:flame:


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Our worst fears have come true
> 
> This is not right. They cannot suddenly change the rules and affect everyone who are already enrolled :brick::spider:
> :flame:


Thanks for reading the lengthy frustration (mail)...
I cannot understand on what basis our friend Ruchi got invited with old ACS.
Is he/she lucky? Or we are unnecessarily worried...

Similar incident happened few days back...one guy got ACK number for an application sent on Aug 15th or so...When they officially declared no more applications post Aug 5th...

Crazy.........


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

This is not only frustrating but unethical.

When we applied for NSW , no where in the rules was it written that ACS has to be in new format. How can they apply new rule on old application. 

Now they are much confused, they cannot reject the application as the new rules are applied after we submitted the application, hence they can only refund. 

They cannot even ask for new ACS as this was not there when the applications were submitted and ack no generated. Moreover getting a new acs is again waste of Money and time. 

They are really jeopardizing the situation for all the people including me who have put in their hard earned money, time and effort in the dream for a better life.

I thought that NSW will fight with ACS and DIAC and will reach to a conclusion on ethical grounds that they cannot implement new rules on old applications.

Hope they come up with something which bring smile to all.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear msohaibkhan,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Then in that case would you be knowing details of the documents to be provided for NSW ss.
> ...


Only ACT and Queensland have accountants in their occupation list currently. For Queensland, they are asking for 5 years of post qualification experience, which I don't have 

The documents to be submitted with NSW are attached as screenshot:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had a talk with NSW Migration Department, and the correspondent over there, told me that they dont require any experience if we can manage 55 points without nomination.
> 
> ...


I paid by credit card, thats the easiest way. Further please be noted that the amount is $550, instead of $500


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Does ICAA not provde payet option through credit card.
> I applied to IPA and made payment through credit card.
> 
> Actually i too was plannin for Management Accountant position but last i checked it is demanded only by nsw and no othe states, so took the safest road by applying as an accountant.
> ...


Yes credit card is accepted by them, I also paid via credit card. I am also planning and forseeing to get the grant by June 2014 (if all goes well and as planned  )

Its good to see 3 people in the same boat. Please keep in touch in this forum. We may share our emails as well, but I think the forum is best as we may track each other's progress.

Cheers


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I have a couple of concerns regarding 190 NSW application.

1. Is there any rejection from NSW for applicants who meet all the minimum requirements for 190 NSW nomination speficied in the website so far?

2. How long recently it take to get NSW nomination provided that we lodge the complete application. 

Please advise,

Many thanks,


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear Sohaib,

How did you know about the states? And last i checked even nsw has accoutants requirements. Do let me know if am wrong.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dear Sohaib,
> 
> How did you know about the states? And last i checked even nsw has accoutants requirements. Do let me know if am wrong.


Sorry for some confusion, I intended to write ACT & Queensland other than NSW. Pardon for missing to write NSW.

You may see state sites from the below mentioned link

australia.gov.au/topics/immigration/state-migration-sites


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Only ACT and Queensland have accountants in their occupation list currently. For Queensland, they are asking for 5 years of post qualification experience, which I don't have
> 
> The documents to be submitted with NSW are attached as screenshot:


Replugged : *Other than NSW*, only ACT and Queensland have accountants in their occupation list currently. For Queensland, they are asking for 5 years of post qualification experience, which I don't have


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

venugopal said:


> *Reply from NSW*
> 
> Your application has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. Under current guidelines, two years of employment must be met before you can claim skilled employment. If the subtraction of the two years does not affect your eligibility for State Sponsorship, then you would not need to apply for a completely new skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

How many years of experience you have? How many years you claim?
If you get the new ACS, do you have to apply freshly for NSW or they will consider with old dates?

Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Gosh!! Thanks!!


----------



## RedDevil19 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Friends,

The common excel sheet (google doc) is on a read only mode and I am not able to update my details in it. 

Can someone look into this?????

Thanks


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> 262113 system admin


Guys I feel I am unlucky


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Accountants vs Management Accountants*

It doesn't make much difference, whether we choose accountant or management accountants, as same three states give sponsorship to both the occupations.

As far as three states are concerned, NSW and ACT don't require any experience, but QLD requires 5 years of post qualification experience, which we are not able to prove.

So we are limited to NSW and ACT, so if NSW rejects, ACT is the only option.

As far as fees is concerned, I knew that AUD 450 is for normal application and AUD 500 is for fast track assessment. AUD 550 is for combined assessment of qualifications and employment. As I don't want to get employment assessed, I will have to pay AUD 450. ICAA gives option to pay by credit card, but they don't have any website to pay on, we have to mention credit card details in assessment application form, which is not safe enough. So I took other route of getting a Demand Draft in AUD, drawn on Australian Bank.

Please correct me if I am wrong anywhere.

Have a nice time.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> It doesn't make much difference, whether we choose accountant or management accountants, as same three states give sponsorship to both the occupations.
> 
> As far as three states are concerned, NSW and ACT don't require any experience, but QLD requires 5 years of post qualification experience, which we are not able to prove.
> 
> ...


Yes u r absolutely right. 

One thing to add that ACT have some conditions while nominating someone, the most difficult of them is to prove that there are vacancies in the state (3 or 5 ads). They ask newspaper cuttings for the proof and doesn't accept snapshots or weblinks.

I wonder how one can provide thise while sitting in their home countries


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

What are ppl planning in case NSW flops out.
Am a bit scared about this as if this doesn't happen am in a soup.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> What are ppl planning in case NSW flops out.
> Am a bit scared about this as if this doesn't happen am in a soup.


I'll then go for 189, but for that I have to wait till feb 2014 in order to claim 5 points for 3 yrs post qualification experience. Other drawback for Pakistani 189er is that it takes the process of more than 12 months.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

ACT is another option, if NSW doesn't clicks.

We can give reference of seek.com advertisements, in place of paper cuttings.

I think that can do.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

and if NSW and ACT both flops out, then I will go with NSW regional.... hahaha.... Australian Gaon me bhi rehne ka mauka milega.... taaza hawa, taazi sabziyaan.... sarson da saag aur makke di roti.....


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> and if NSW and ACT both flops out, then I will go with NSW regional.... hahaha.... Australian Gaon me bhi rehne ka mauka milega.... taaza hawa, taazi sabziyaan.... sarson da saag aur makke di roti.....


Lolz. Saath mein kheti baari hi karni oaray gi, accountant job to koi de ga nahi. Kidding


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hehehe!!!! Am always in for kheti!!

Hope that doesn't happen and we all meet up in Sydney next year this time!!!
I have couriered today my qualification assessment application, will reach on Tuesday. So its 1mn waiting till then. Hope no issues come up.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello guys!

I am in the same boat as you))) I am a management accountant and planning to apply for NSW sponsorship shortly. 

I have completed my skills assessment with CPA and received positive reply in 3 months. However they cut 3.5 years from my employment and approved only 1.5. So, I have 55 points as well. From which 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 for IELTS. The same as yours)))

Good luck to everyone!! 

It is funny to find out that there are 3 more people followed the same path at the same time.))) Are not we competitors? Hope they have plenty of places for our occupation and everyone will receive invitation!! Indeed, 7000 places are still available.

Anastasia


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Welcome to the fold!!


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied on 19th Sep. From what I can see in the shared excel sheet, it normally take a month's time for approval.
> 
> ...


Great thanks a lot. Also do we need to submit commitment statement for nsw?? If yes can you please provide a sample.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Great thanks a lot. Also do we need to submit commitment statement for nsw?? If yes can you please provide a sample.


What is your occupation code ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Welcome to the fold!!


is there any CA among three of you?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

I have done bcom, cost accounting and mba in finance.
Am giving my ca final exams next month.
Are you a ca?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

I am Cima qualified. Will become a CPA once reach Au as there is a mutual recognition and no additional exams are required.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> is there any CA among three of you?


Yes I am a CA.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Great thanks a lot. Also do we need to submit commitment statement for nsw?? If yes can you please provide a sample.


I guess the commitment statement is annexed in NSW application form. You may simply refer that application form.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant, what is bcom?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am in the same boat as you))) I am a management accountant and planning to apply for NSW sponsorship shortly.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashoka

Welcome on board. I don't think that we are competitors. It was very rightly mentioned by you that still 7000 places are left for accountants. We would have been competitors if only 70 places would have left


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Has anyone else received skills assessment yet? It took me long way to do it. 
I applied at 1st of July, received reply at 27 September and still waiting for hard copy to make a certified copy from it and send to NSW.

CPA said they have busy time these days as plenty of accountants want to receive an assessment. They even increased their timescale from 2 till 8 weeks


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Has anyone else received skills assessment yet? It took me long way to do it.
> I applied at 1st of July, received reply at 27 September and still waiting for hard copy to make a certified copy from it and send to NSW.
> 
> CPA said they have busy time these days as plenty of accountants want to receive an assessment. They even increased their timescale from 2 till 8 weeks


I have checked my application's status with ICAA online, which mentioned that my assessment was finalized on 3-Oct. Now waiting for their letter which was posted by them and which normally takes 10 odd days.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Any new approvals today ? Any good news from anyone? The air is going tensed specially who all are awaiting since July


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think its high time to :rip: NSW and there is no need to :argue: with them as they are behaving like headless chickens. 

They wasted my 7 months and later returned by application with bogus reason. 

Now I am sitting in IELTS and try to score better marks. And then try some other state or even another country like :canada: or NZ.

Could anyone please tell me whats the minimum *each band* score to get IELTS points ?


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I think its high time to :rip: NSW and there is no need to :argue: with them as they are behaving like headless chickens.
> 
> They wasted my 7 months and later returned by application with bogus reason.
> 
> ...


For Australia the IELTS individual score and point is as below.

Score Points
6.0 0 points
7.0 10 points
8.0 20 points


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

jre05 said:


> What is your occupation code ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


262113 system admin.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Any new approvals today ? Any good news from anyone? The air is going tensed specially who all are awaiting since July


Hi Goyal,

I think it's 12 weeks completed in your case? did you contacted NSW as there is a SLA of 12 weeks.... and in your case it is done....


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Time taken by CPA*

Yes, CPA Institute takes a lot of time, and they dont have any fast track option like ICAA.

I am a B.Com. (Bachelor of Commerce), CA, BCA, and currently pursuing MScIT.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Do anybody have knowledge about the following?

While filing EOI, it asks, under which subclasses you want to apply, and we can select multiple classes.

So if, we select 189 and 190 both, and once our EOI is selected and CO rejects the application, does EOI remain valid for class 190 or whatever visa fees we have paid gets forfeited and we need to pay again for class 190?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

As far as i know, we should select both 189 and 190.
And after eoi is selected co rejecting an application is minimal as their decision is based on our previous docs given.
Also once visa fees are paid they are not refundable, thats what i know.
Yeg, logically our eoi should remain valid for 190 even if 189 is rejected.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hi Goyal,
> 
> I think it's 12 weeks completed in your case? did you contacted NSW as there is a SLA of 12 weeks.... and in your case it is done....


Even if he contact them they will take next 15 working days to reply :/


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi all
> my ack no is 13/[email protected]@ ,received on july 18 ,code 261313 but there was a DD problems and I had resubmitted it on AUG 9 now my question is
> 1> do they behave me like after AUG 5 applicant or they will consider me as before AUG 5?
> 
> ...


Hi

What was your DD issue? Please share so that members can avoid such frustrating situation.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The common excel sheet (google doc) is on a read only mode and I am not able to update my details in it.
> 
> ...


That's true, same for me. Not sure who is managing the excel sheet.


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

RRag said:


> Guys I feel I am unlucky


Why are you getting depressed ?

Don't think negative.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I was reading application for of NSW Nomination

In education details, two things are confusing

Qualification and Course

If I had done Bachelor of Commerce, where should I write it, under Qualification or under Course? Similarly, if I have to write CA, then what should be Qualification and what should be Course?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*payment*



Nishant Dundas said:


> As far as i know, we should select both 189 and 190.
> And after eoi is selected co rejecting an application is minimal as their decision is based on our previous docs given.
> Also once visa fees are paid they are not refundable, thats what i know.
> Yeg, logically our eoi should remain valid for 190 even if 189 is rejected.



First of all, we do not have to pay untill the time we lodge application for visa. At this time we will have approval sponsorship and invitation for 190 visa on place. At time of submitting of EOI we do not pay anything.

Secondly, we may choose both 189 and 190 if only we have 60 points with out sponsorship. Then we can tick both and waiting for reply.

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I was reading application for of NSW Nomination
> 
> In education details, two things are confusing
> 
> ...


In qualification I wrote Bachelor degree. Courses I wrote fiealds of study (Economics, Finance and Credit, Commerce).
When it came to CIMA, I wrote "Associate member (full qualification)" in qualification field and "Professional qualification in management accounting" in courses.

Hope it will help.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I was reading application for of NSW Nomination
> 
> In education details, two things are confusing
> 
> ...


This is interesting!!
Will have to check it out for sure


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*education*



Nishant Dundas said:


> This is interesting!!
> Will have to check it out for sure


Honestly saying, I think it is up to us how to fill in those areas. Anyway, they will have certified copies of all our education, diplomas and etc and they will make decision looking on them, rather them on application. Appl is just short summary for convenience. Don't think they have strict rules of filling it in..


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I was reading application for of NSW Nomination
> 
> In education details, two things are confusing
> 
> ...


I've done both CA and BCom and wrote ACA in both fields I.e. qualification and course. Similarly I've done the same for BCom


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I think its high time to :rip: NSW and there is no need to :argue: with them as they are behaving like headless chickens.
> 
> They wasted my 7 months and later returned by application with bogus reason.
> 
> ...




Why they return your application? Any reason?

I think they will return many acknowledged applications,,as there is very little need.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

About2013 said:


> Even if he contact them they will take next 15 working days to reply :/


Hi About 2013,

I am really sorry to hear your case...

In order to score 10 points in GSM, you need to get 7 in each band. For 20 GSM points, 8 in each band.

I think there is demand for IT professionals in South Australia (Adelaide).. Have you considered about that?

Good luck buddy


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!!

Any news on 7th October round!!??
I checked diac website yesterday but no reports on the applications.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Why they return your application? Any reason?
> 
> I think they will return many acknowledged applications,,as there is very little need.


They wasted my 7 months and later returned by application with bogus reason. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html

*Notice*


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> They returned back my application with down below message.
> 
> *Notice*


The picture is too small to read...


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Any news on 7th October round!!??
> I checked diac website yesterday but no reports on the applications.


The cut-off of 60pts for non-6hot-occupation was around end of September, maybe Sep25.2013.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> The cut-off of 60pts for non-6hot-occupation was around end of September, maybe Sep25.2013.


Can you please provide source of information!!?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Why are you getting depressed ?
> 
> Don't think negative.


If I don't get NSW SS by end of this month I will loos 10 pints for age.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

About2013 said:


> They wasted my 7 months and later returned by application with bogus reason.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html
> 
> *Notice*


reason?explain in short


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

RRag said:


> If I don't get NSW SS by end of this month I will loos 10 pints for age.


its very sad, i recon like you are many ....any other option did you consider NAATI or sth which give and not take you points by time? Your occupation is very risky not sure how to advice you,,, very hard,,, whats your strategy or plan B in this?

See, lot of people wait....but sth waiting game is also risky as new and new people getting into waiting pool too. Try sth to get somehow points which never lose....


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> its very sad, i recon like you are many ....any other option did you consider NAATI or sth which give and not take you points by time? Your occupation is very risky not sure how to advice you,,, very hard,,, whats your strategy or plan B in this?
> 
> See, lot of people wait....but sth waiting game is also risky as new and new people getting into waiting pool too. Try sth to get somehow points which never lose....


Thanks for your suggestions, can you tell me who can I gain points from NAATI?

Below are the categories from which my points are calculated right now.

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 15
IELTS: 0 (S7, R6.5, L6.5, W6.5)
NSW SS: 5 (If I get a approval) :fingerscrossed: .


I think the only option left is to go for IELTS again. If I get 7 in all, then I can claim another 10 points.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

why people dont go for 489.. if cant eligible for 190..


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

Google spreed sheet for NSW updation is working now go to edit option and edit your details and complete the pending cases today spread this news to all.
Hurry up edit your details and let others have an idea what are the results of NSW approvals.


Thanks.
Shivani Chawla


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

Check out the NSW spread sheet


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

Good news to all Google spreed sheet for NSW Australia 190 Visa NSW State Sponsorship Timeline is now with edit option edit your details now.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone know what is the average time NSW is taking to Approve and sponsor Accountants from the date they receive the application in post?

Thanks.

Regards,
Muneeb


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any accountants, pls update on above question.
Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Usually 3-4 weeks.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

Any approvals / communication from NSW today ??


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Friends,

I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.

Please could anyone help me .. what to do ..

thanks,
suja



gyan said:


> Any approvals / communication from NSW today ??


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

RRag said:


> Hi Goyal,
> 
> I think it's 12 weeks completed in your case? did you contacted NSW as there is a SLA of 12 weeks.... and in your case it is done....


My agent contacted them via email. waiting for an reply.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Friends,

I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.

Please could anyone help me .. what to do ..

thanks,
suja


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

suja said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.
> 
> ...


Is it because of the new ACS rules ? experience deductions ?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.
> 
> ...


Hi Suja,

Its very sad to hear this, what was your education assessed as ? 

My suggestion would be to write an email to them saying that rule was not there when we submitted this application and the rule change in between, hence it is possible that instead of rejecting the application they can put the application on hold and give us time to earn points by giving IELTS, this way still there is a hope.

Otherwise they should refund the fee as we have submitted the application on the basis of rule provided on their site and no where is/was it mentioned that application will be verified with New ACS rules, otherwise we would have never applied at first place.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

suja said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.
> 
> ...


Suja, please clarify: Among your work experience, is there any that is not closely related to your occupation? Is there any work experience that you gained *before* your degree? Is all of your experience post-graduate?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any updates?

Check below link guys:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-800.html#post2044465

A guy's application was rejected as for him they stated that he did not have sufficient experience even though he has 6 yrs experience.
Am worried for all of us as we all plan to apply without experience!!
What is ur say on this!!??


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did anyone face similar situation?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Check below link guys:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-800.html#post2044465
> ...


I guess he claimed points for the experience in his application, as there is a section in application form for self assessment. NSW website has clearly stated in its FAQ section that experience may or may not be claimed. The main factor is meeting the points requirment.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did anyone face similar situation?


That is the irony of the situation, they will deduct the experience. and they are doing it. Depending upon ur education and experience it could be 2/4/6 yrs of deduction.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

NSW rejected my application...old ACS...

They are running a scam friends...beware of them....They are thieves and fraudsters...
Absolutely unethical to reject on the grounds of old ACS...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did anyone face similar situation?



They will consider 6 yrs or 4 yrs for your 8 yrs old ACS and then recalculate points accordingly.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Now the so called Full Knowledged DUDE can keep quiet when we discussed something on this forum about old ACS and new ACS. Instead of calling me half knowledge, better you ignore if you don't like.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi ,

I have completed My B.Tech (computer science ) in 2006 and from feb 2007 am woking as a programmer (oracle plsql) . Please advice me .. Below is the mail from NSW :


I refer to your application seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa.

I regret to advise that your application has been declined. Your application was carefully assessed however after reviewing your claims and supporting evidence, I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements for NSW nomination for this visa on this occasion.

Reason for decision

This decision is based on the following reason:

· Insufficient evidence to award points for skilled employment (10 points)

You have claimed points for skilled employment however, the evidence submitted in your application indicates that you are not entitled to claim these points.

In assessing skilled employment claims for your occupational category, NSW are wholly guided by the Australian Computer Society (ACS) assessments, in particular the ACS Summary of Criteria Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result.

Based on the information in the ACS Summary and the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines, it has been assessed that you do not have sufficient work experience to claim the above number of points for skilled employment.

Given that you are not eligible to the number of points for skilled employment that you have claimed, you do not meet the minimum 60 points required to be nominated for this visa. 

If you wish to discuss your skilled employment entitlement, you should contact the Australian Computer Society. 

Given that your application has been thoroughly assessed, I will not be able to engage in further correspondence regarding this decision. 

Further information

Should you wish to apply for NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa in future, please ensure that you meet NSW and Department of Immigration and Border Protection requirements. 

Although NSW is not currently receiving applications for your occupational group by post, you may wish to submit a new Expression of Interest in SkillSelect and register your interest in being nominated by NSW. 

Please note that for your occupation category, NSW will only award points for skilled employment where an applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment that includes a skilled date and ACS opinion on skilled employment.

Your application has now been closed. Please find attached your tax receipt. Application fees are non-refundable.

I regret that I do not have better news for you on this occasion.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have completed My B.Tech (computer science ) in 2006 and from feb 2007 am woking as a programmer (oracle plsql) . Please advice me .. Below is the mail from NSW :
> 
> ...


I also got the same mail 
I got 5.4 yrs when I applied for ACS and its fully considered then. Its our bad luck that they rejected our application when many other applicants with old ACS and just above 5 yrs experience got approval.

Mine is Btech computer science and worked in companies like Verizon, Yahoo and Microsoft. No complications in my education and work experience, no diplomas, no part time courses, no trainee experience...

I do not think we have a way to NSW now. Ignore them dude, they are running a scam.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I also got the same mail
> I got 5.4 yrs when I applied for ACS and its fully considered then. Its our bad luck that they rejected our application when many other applicants with old ACS and just above 5 yrs experience got approval.
> 
> Mine is Btech computer science and worked in companies like Verizon, Yahoo and Microsoft. No complications in my education and work experience, no diplomas, no part time courses, no trainee experience...
> ...


hi,

Please let me know what your going to do. whether your going to leave this NSW or going to appeal. I have sent mail to NSW regarding " if they need any required/sufficient documents to prove my experience" and am waiting for reply from them ...
Please let me know the other way....


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

suja said:


> hi,
> 
> Please let me know what your going to do. whether your going to leave this NSW or going to appeal. I have sent mail to NSW regarding " if they need any required/sufficient documents to prove my experience" and am waiting for reply from them ...
> Please let me know the other way....


Nope, I am not going to appeal - leave it as it is. There is no point dealing with them. 
As of now, guess dropped plans of moving to Aus


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

suja said:


> Friends, I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points. Please could anyone help me .. what to do .. thanks, suja


ACS old or New?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

venugopal said:


> NSW rejected my application...old ACS...
> 
> They are running a scam friends...beware of them....They are thieves and fraudsters...
> Absolutely unethical to reject on the grounds of old ACS...


This is absurd. I am sure , I will get my rejection soon  . They took about 3- months to say this and I am going to lose another 5 marks next month. If I have known this , I should have taken the IELTS.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with Sohaib... Might be he wouldn't be having 55 points without experience. We must not worry as we all have 55 points without experience, so our application won't be rejected on the ground of lack of experience.

Also I had a talk with NSW Immigration Department, and correspondent replied that they don't need any experience as far as we are able to manage 55 points.

So Chill.....


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

suja said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have completed My B.Tech (computer science ) in 2006 and from feb 2007 am woking as a programmer (oracle plsql) . Please advice me .. Below is the mail from NSW :
> ...


Suja, I would dearly like to review your work experience evidence to get an idea. What is your nominated occupation? Would you mind to send me your evidence documents?

*You should remove all personal information * before sending your documents, though.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!!

My assessment application has been received at IPA.
Hope to get a positive and quick response!!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> My assessment application has been received at IPA.
> Hope to get a positive and quick response!!


Best of luck my friend. I am still waiting for my assessment letter, which has already been closed on 03-Oct-2013. I emailed ICAA today if they have any tracking number to track the letter. I was surprised by their reply that they don't send the letter via registered mail, instead they send via normal AirMail. I wonder what would be the harm to them after charging AUD 550 for the application to send the letter by DHL or FedEx. It is really amazing and surprising to me.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Its the sane with IPA too.
Though they give an option of Express Service, where they charge 20AUD extra for delivering the parcel in flight the next day of despatch. Needless to say i paid for it, coz why wait endlessly!!??


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

nir said:


> This is absurd. I am sure , I will get my rejection soon  . They took about 3- months to say this and I am going to lose another 5 marks next month. If I have known this , I should have taken the IELTS.


Yes very true. They have wasted our time. 
If they have approved EOI's with old ACS couple of month back, there is no ground on rejecting the new applications with old ACS.

I am very much worried now with my application.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*When to get PCC and Medicals*

Dear Friends,

When are we supposed to submit PCC and Medicals?

And is there any list of medical examinations to undergo?

Thanks.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> When are we supposed to submit PCC and Medicals?
> 
> ...


Hi!!
Only after our eoi is accepted and we have to lodge visa should we submit pcc and medicals.
Am plannin to get the pcc done after applying for nsw as things are a bit slow in india


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any idea guys why the 7th october round has still not been updated on diac site??


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

venugopal said:


> Now the so called Full Knowledged DUDE can keep quiet when we discussed something on this forum about old ACS and new ACS. Instead of calling me half knowledge, better you ignore if you don't like.


No, I didn't call you half knowledge. I said that as long as you do not know exactly what happened in each case you cannot judge it. You are just being provocative. 

I'm not even saying they don't do what you claim but I'm saying I want proof. In other words, I need to know exactly what part of the experience was closely related to the nominated occupation, what part was post-graduate and what part under-graduate. All that affects the number of years considered as work experience. Without knowing these facts about any case nobody is able to judge whether NSW T&I are rejecting applications for no reason.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

gyan said:


> Yes very true. They have wasted our time.
> If they have approved EOI's with old ACS couple of month back, there is no ground on rejecting the new applications with old ACS.
> 
> I am very much worried now with my application.


Gyan,

My case is quit similar to yours, the only difference I see is nominated occupation. My nominated occupation is not in suspended list, here is what I analyzed from excel sheet that all onshore applications and offshore applications who have < or = 60 points got approved in couple of weeks, but applicants who are from offshore and have 55 points are kept on hold for long time and just before breach of SLA they are rejecting with silly reasons. I feel that My agent must have got my rejections mail, I can only conform it once I could get hold of him.

Guys a humble request from my side, All system admin applicants who are waiting for SS please update in excel. it helps everyone.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

suja said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.
> 
> ...


Please let us know what is your nominated occupation


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

firedragon said:


> No, I didn't call you half knowledge. I said that as long as you do not know exactly what happened in each case you cannot judge it. You are just being provocative.
> 
> I'm not even saying they don't do what you claim but I'm saying I want proof. In other words, I need to know exactly what part of the experience was closely related to the nominated occupation, what part was post-graduate and what part under-graduate. All that affects the number of years considered as work experience. Without knowing these facts about any case nobody is able to judge whether NSW T&I are rejecting applications for no reason.


lol firedrag and Venu  both are interesting in this post, humorous (Full and Half knowledge dudes lol). Well take it up light both friends  

Both are full knowledge dudes 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

venugopal said:


> NSW rejected my application...old ACS...
> 
> They are running a scam friends...beware of them....They are thieves and fraudsters...
> Absolutely unethical to reject on the grounds of old ACS...


Venu

Sorry to hear, but when have you got this notice ?What did exactly the notice from NSW said ? How many points you had ? What's your anz code ?

I too have old ACS and education is Electronics but working into software. But I have 65 points, the only confidence which I have. So even if they do not consider work experience (Although I plan to send all work related documents), I will still have 60 points. Will that be a problem :0 Anyway, first they should start accepting new applications for 2613 then only I can send.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

RRag said:


> Gyan,
> 
> My case is quit similar to yours, the only difference I see is nominated occupation. My nominated occupation is not in suspended list, here is what I analyzed from excel sheet that all onshore applications and offshore applications who have < or = 60 points got approved in couple of weeks, but applicants who are from offshore and have 55 points are kept on hold for long time and just before breach of SLA they are rejecting with silly reasons. I feel that My agent must have got my rejections mail, I can only conform it once I could get hold of him.
> 
> Guys a humble request from my side, All system admin applicants who are waiting for SS please update in excel. it helps everyone.


Hi!!

Your observation relates only to some occupations or in general for all.
I am applying as an accountant and getting a bit worried as i am having 55 points.
Please inform asap.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> hi,
> 
> Please let me know what your going to do. whether your going to leave this NSW or going to appeal. I have sent mail to NSW regarding " if they need any required/sufficient documents to prove my experience" and am waiting for reply from them ...
> Please let me know the other way....



Hi Suja,

Any update from NSW after you sent the email. Did you try to call up?

Thanks


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Friends,
Finally got a good news. I was so scared before..
=========================
SkillSelect invitation
You submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect relating to Skilled Migration to Australia.
Based on the information in your EOI submitted in SkillSelect, you are invited to apply for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass
190) (Permanent) visa.
Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a
valid application for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before
13 Dec 2013.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got mail from nsw that they have declined my application due to insufficent experience. I have 6.6. years of experience and at the time of ACS applied i have 5.4 years of experience and they have considered full 5.4 years experience . But now NSW is saying that i have not enough experience to gain points.
> 
> ...


I told you they are running a scam. 

First NSW asked us not to withdraw our application and now they are rejecting application. 

NSW pretty bad way to make $.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

bliss said:


> Hi Suja,
> 
> Any update from NSW after you sent the email. Did you try to call up?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Below reply i got from nsw: 

I am eligible for totall 5.4 years experience as per new ACS rules . I have completed my B.tech Computer science .Please let me know what can i reply to this mail .


Thank you for your email. Please look at the email and the links to the way the skilled employment claims are assessed, especially how many years required work experience there is which would then need to be deducted from your skilled employment claim. I am unable to comment on your assessment unless it has a valid 'skilled employment date' from which employment can be claimed. For any issues with your skilled employment date, please contact ACS.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Any idea guys why the 7th october round has still not been updated on diac site??


No idea. I think its only DIBP laziness, nothing more


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi,
> Below reply i got from nsw:
> 
> I am eligible for totall 5.4 years experience as per new ACS rules . I have completed my B.tech Computer science .Please let me know what can i reply to this mail .
> ...


Please scan your ACS or copy the text from pdf and share with us.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

hi,
below is my ACS result: 

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 31
August 2012.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering) from Anna University completed
April 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 02/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 10mths)
Position: Project- Associate
Employer: IIT Madras (Industrial Consultancy and Sponsored Research)
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/10 - 08/12 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Technical Analyst- ERP
Employer: Cognizant Technology Solutions
Country: INDIA
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> hi,
> below is my ACS result:
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 31
> ...



They have reduce your Exp on the bases of your Edu. is different from your work field. 

In those cases NSW deduct 6/8/4 year exp. :/


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

About2013 said:


> They have reduce your Exp on the bases of your Edu. is different from your work field.
> 
> In those cases NSW deduct 6/8/4 year exp. :/


Hi,

Am working closely related to my education.

from 2007 to till date am working as a developerprogrammer till date.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am working closely related to my education.
> 
> from 2007 to till date am working as a developer programmer till date.


Do you have OLD ACS ? 
How many points you have after deducting 2 year exp ?


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

About2013 said:


> How many points you have after deducting 2 year exp ?


55 points after deducting 2 years experience. I can get 5 points for spouse skills am planning to send my spouse documents to ACS skill select if he get positive result then i can gain 5 points know??


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi,
> Below reply i got from nsw:
> 
> I am eligible for totall 5.4 years experience as per new ACS rules . I have completed my B.tech Computer science .Please let me know what can i reply to this mail .
> ...


I think they are referring to ACS criteria pdf, but then they should be able to tell whether now you can calim 10 or 5 point s for experience, as that would be required to fill 189 to avoid this trap again.

And they must be able to help for the same, reason being they are working on ACS guidelines and must have contacted ACS for the same.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> 55 points after deducting 2 years experience. I can get 5 points for spouse skills am planning to send my spouse documents to ACS skill select if he get positive result then i can gain 5 points know??


Why not drop an email to NSW that instead of rejecting if they can put your case on hold while you get the ACS of your partner , they can even issue a letter to you which you can submit to ACS for speedy assessment.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> 55 points after deducting 2 years experience. I can get 5 points for spouse skills am planning to send my spouse documents to ACS skill select if he get positive result then i can gain 5 points know??


First you need to send them clear email stating that you are having *55 points* after deduction. And ask them to clarify how you are not eligible and how many points they considered for your application. 

-------
Actually after ACS changed their rule (under DIAC pressure) and start deducting exp. NSW send OLD ACS back to ACS for reassessment and i think ACS deduct more then 2 year exp in your case. 
-------

But officially you as per NSW, don't know about this development. 

So ask them above said question.


Secondly you said you will send your Spouse assessment but is NSW hold your application from next 4 months , chances are less but you should ask them politely to hold your application.

You can get your spouse point if both of you are in same job code and spouse score 6 in each in IELTS.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

do you guys have any idea about the salary packages available in australia and what other perks and benefits are available?

also what would be approx. cost of living in sydney or new castle?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

pandyalakulish said:


> I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did anyone face similar situation?


Ye they will deduct 2 year and more if your education is different then your job profile.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> NSW rejected my application...old ACS...
> 
> They are running a scam friends...beware of them....They are thieves and fraudsters...
> Absolutely unethical to reject on the grounds of old ACS...


If they had come to this conclusion earlier you had chance to apply in SA but now SA also closed 261313 :/


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Ye they will deduct 2 year and more if your education is different then your job profile.


Everybody are locked in some or other way you see.

Some have 60 points like me without even work experience, but cannot get SS because for new applicant's its closed. Some people have already sent their documents but sadly some of them are not being successful with 60 points including work experience. This indicates that, everyone has their own problems in life and are inhibited in some or other way. How god has so well planned all these  Busiest person in the world is God HaHa.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Everybody are locked in some or other way you see.
> 
> Some have 60 points like me without even work experience, but cannot get SS because for new applicant's its closed. Some people have already sent their documents but sadly some of them are not being successful with 60 points including work experience. This indicates that, everyone has their own problems in life and are inhibited in some or other way. How god has so well planned all these  Busiest person in the world is God HaHa.
> 
> ...


Its not the GOD but NSW, who is behaving like GOD here :smash:


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Friends,
> Finally got a good news. I was so scared before..
> =========================
> SkillSelect invitation
> ...


At least one case where we can see old ACS has been accepted after two rejections.
Congrats buddy

Can you PM me your ACS result? I would like to anticipate where i am going to land.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

gyan said:


> At least one case where we can see old ACS has been accepted after two rejections.
> Congrats buddy
> 
> Can you PM me your ACS result? I would like to anticipate where i am going to land.


What was the total year of Exp in old ACS ?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Friends,
> Finally got a good news. I was so scared before..
> =========================
> SkillSelect invitation
> ...


Dear Taranga ,
A big congratulation...................as you said we are at same but you got it I am waiting...............


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Friends, Finally got a good news. I was so scared before.. ========================= SkillSelect invitation You submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect relating to Skilled Migration to Australia. Based on the information in your EOI submitted in SkillSelect, you are invited to apply for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa. Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 13 Dec 2013.


Congrats latest a one good news this week.... Pls Let us know, onshore or offshore.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear Taranga ,
> A big congratulation...................as you said we are at same but you got it I am waiting...............


Did you get any new reply from NSW ?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

RRag said:


> Congrats latest a one good news this week.... Pls Let us know, onshore or offshore.


Seems the difference is in ANZSCO code that's why the old acs is accepted.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

RRag said:


> Congrats latest a one good news this week.... Pls Let us know, onshore or offshore.


offshore.. does anyone know how to make a payment to them? I dont have a credit card with such a huge credit limit of 3520$.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear Taranga ,
> A big congratulation...................as you said we are at same but you got it I am waiting...............


dont worry.. wish you good luck for your result..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> offshore.. does anyone know how to make a payment to them? I dont have a credit card with such a huge credit limit of 3520$.


You can deposit extra money in your Credit card and told your credit card company that you will swipe it for 3520$.

Or you can make the online payment using your debit card as well.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> offshore.. does anyone know how to make a payment to them? I dont have a credit card with such a huge credit limit of 3520$.


A big congrats... 
Regarding the payment you can contact your bank and they can increase your credit limit just for one payment , also some banks will allow you to transfer money to your credit card to raise your credit limit to make such payments. But if you are transfering fund to your credit card then you have to inform bank well in advance so that they will make arrangements to accept that fund else they will reject the fund if it is huge. Hope this helps..


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> offshore.. does anyone know how to make a payment to them? I dont have a credit card with such a huge credit limit of 3520$.


Hi tarangoyal,

Your Amex card works... Try with it.... We are a family with a kid... more than 6,000 $.... We made the payment with the corporate Amex card...

Hope it helps... 

All the best with your application.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

NSW has been updating its list quite regularly. The last update in the list was on 14 October, 2013, and previous to that on 3 October, 2013. Now they have started to categorically mention on the page of state migration plan, the date of update, which they didn't earlier.

Now, my occupation, university lecturer has been featuring in the list consistently, however in the last update, they have suspended the occupation from one of the regional sponsored category of southern inland. However it continues to feature in 190 as well as for the Murray region.

I had applied for Vetassess on 17 August, 2013 and I believe it would take atleast a month for the assessment to come. I am worried whether the occupation would remain on the list till then, as they have already suspended it from one region.

Can any one advice and calm my nerves.

Thanks


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi tarangoyal,
> 
> Your Amex card works... Try with it.... We are a family with a kid... more than 6,000 $.... We made the payment with the corporate Amex card...
> 
> ...


What was the credit limit for the card ?


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

Can I make changes to EOI after receiving the Invitation? 
Need to make changes to the NUMBER OF DEPENDENTS section. 
I was suggested by a friend to update the EOI instead of filling form 1022. 
I was under the impression that once Invited then the EOI is locked.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

NSW has been updating its list quite regularly. The last update in the list was on 14 October, 2013, and previous to that on 3 October, 2013. Now they have started to categorically mention on the page of state migration plan, the date of update, which they didn't earlier.

Now, my occupation, university lecturer has been featuring in the list consistently, however in the last update, they have suspended the occupation from one of the regional sponsored category of southern inland. However it continues to feature in 190 as well as for the Murray region.

I had applied for Vetassess on 17 August, 2013 and I believe it would take atleast a month for the assessment to come. I am worried whether the occupation would remain on the list till then, as they have already suspended it from one region.

Can any one advice and calm my nerves. Will the seniors please reply...

Thanks


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Did you get any new reply from NSW ?


no not yet


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Can you provide the webpage URL ?


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> NSW has been updating its list quite regularly. The last update in the list was on 14 October, 2013, and previous to that on 3 October, 2013. Now they have started to categorically mention on the page of state migration plan, the date of update, which they didn't earlier.
> 
> ...


Can you provide the webpage URL ?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Can you provide the webpage URL ?


The url is
State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> do you guys have any idea about the salary packages available in australia and what other perks and benefits are available?
> 
> also what would be approx. cost of living in sydney or new castle?


Around 65k and above for accountants.
Check out NSW website, they have given various links to study the probable cost of living.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> First you need to send them clear email stating that you are having *55 points* after deduction. And ask them to clarify how you are not eligible and how many points they considered for your application.
> 
> -------
> Actually after ACS changed their rule (under DIAC pressure) and start deducting exp. NSW send OLD ACS back to ACS for reassessment and i think ACS deduct more then 2 year exp in your case.
> ...


NSW is really a messed up State :/


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Your observation relates only to some occupations or in general for all.
> I am applying as an accountant and getting a bit worried as i am having 55 points.
> Please inform asap.


It's ACS, which is the culprit, and making NSW deduct the experience. Since you are an accountant and have got different skill assessment authority, your application shouldn't get affected by it. Cheers


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> 55 points after deducting 2 years experience. I can get 5 points for spouse skills am planning to send my spouse documents to ACS skill select if he get positive result then i can gain 5 points know??


Best of Luck !


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> 55 points after deducting 2 years experience. I can get 5 points for spouse skills am planning to send my spouse documents to ACS skill select if he get positive result then i can gain 5 points know??





About2013 said:


> First you need to send them clear email stating that you are having *55 points* after deduction.
> 
> And ask them to clarify how you are not eligible ? And how many points they considered for your application and specifically for Exp.
> 
> ...



And if nothing workout for you and you decide not to apply for NSW anymore.

File FOI ( Australian RTI) to NSW and ask them hardcore direct questions.

Freedom of Information - Freedom of Information and Privacy
http://www.kyogle.nsw.gov.au/content/FOIForm.pdf

And if you need help in writing FOI send me PM i will write it for you.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Nope, I am not going to appeal - leave it as it is. There is no point dealing with them.
> As of now, guess dropped plans of moving to Aus


You need to send them clear email stating that you are having *55 points* after deduction. 

And ask them to clarify how you are not eligible?

And how many points they considered for your application and specifically work exp. 

-------
Actually after ACS changed their rule (under DIAC pressure) and start deducting exp. NSW send OLD ACS back to ACS for reassessment and i think ACS deduct more then 2 year exp in your case. 
-------

But officially, as per NSW you don't know about this development. 

So ask them above said question.

-----

And if nothing workout for you and you decide not to apply for NSW anymore.

File FOI ( Australian RTI) to NSW and ask them hardcore direct questions.

Freedom of Information - Freedom of Information and Privacy
http://www.kyogle.nsw.gov.au/content/FOIForm.pdf

And if you need help in writing FOI send me PM i will write it for you.


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

As expected Just now got below mail from my agent..

Dear Mr 

I refer to your application seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa.

I regret to advise that your application has been declined. Your application was carefully assessed however after reviewing your claims and supporting evidence, I am not satisfied that you meet the requirements for NSW nomination for this visa on this occasion.

Reason for decision

This decision is based on the following reason:

· Insufficient evidence to award points for skilled employment

You have claimed points for skilled employment however, the evidence submitted in your application indicates that you are not entitled to claim these points.

In assessing skilled employment claims for your occupational category, NSW are wholly guided by the Australian Computer Society (ACS) assessments, in particular the ACS Summary of Criteria Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result.

Based on the information in the ACS Summary and the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines, it has been assessed that you do not have sufficient work experience to claim the above number of points for skilled employment.

Given that you are not eligible to the number of points for skilled employment that you have claimed, you do not meet the minimum 60 points required to be nominated for this visa. 

If you wish to discuss your skilled employment entitlement, you should contact the Australian Computer Society. 

Given that your application has been thoroughly assessed, I will not be able to engage in further correspondence regarding this decision. 

Further information

Should you wish to apply for NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa in future, please ensure that you meet NSW and Department of Immigration and Border Protection requirements. 

Although NSW is not currently receiving applications for your occupational group by post, you may wish to submit a new Expression of Interest in SkillSelect and register your interest in being nominated by NSW. 

Please note that for your occupation category, NSW will only award points for skilled employment where an applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment that includes a skilled date and ACS opinion on skilled employment.

Your application has now been closed. Please find attached your tax receipt. Application fees are non-refundable.

I regret that I do not have better news for you on this occasion.


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

RRag said:


> As expected Just now got below mail from my agent..
> 
> Dear Mr
> 
> ...


How many years have you claimed for your experience,Was there any deduction by ACS in your experience?


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

srikar said:


> How many years have you claimed for your experience,Was there any deduction by ACS in your experience?


10 years, I have ACS in Old format


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

RRag said:


> 10 years, I have ACS in Old format



This is very sad,, cant you even claim lower or gain new Assesment,,,,guys with this old and new assesments is very big mess. Very very sorry.

I heared this already that many applications will be return based on this...you not the only one, but DIAC sh somehow more educate people ab this,,is waste of waiting time., 


Do you have any plans next?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

RRag said:


> 10 years, I have ACS in Old format


That BS. We are witnessing Australian Immigration Scam Guys


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry RRag, just was thinking,, is there still possible to reassed old into new one,,if you cant apply anymore? Mean if your occupation is closed? Check this before,, just not waste anymore money or time of waiting for nth!

Think also the time you reach everything maybe occupation reach level and will closed pernamently. I gess the only EISLT is possibility,, nt sure if this whole scenario worth it??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

RRag said:


> 10 years, I have ACS in Old format


Please share your ACS result with us.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

RRag said:


> As expected Just now got below mail from my agent..
> 
> Dear Mr
> 
> ...


As I said before, *I would dearly like to review the documents you sent with your application*. Otherwise it's impossible to judge whether the decision was justifiable. If you want, PM them to me (*with personal data removed beforehand*).


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> This is very sad,, cant you even claim lower or gain new Assesment,,,,guys with this old and new assesments is very big mess. Very very sorry.
> 
> I heared this already that many applications will be return based on this...you not the only one, but DIAC sh somehow more educate people ab this,,is waste of waiting time.,
> 
> ...


I don't know as of now I dont have alternative plans but my agent is asking to try for SA SS. I am not sure how it will workout....


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please share your ACS result with us.


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 4
February 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science from *** University completed April 2000 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 04/02 - 10/04 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: Systems Administrator
Employer:.
Country: INDIA
Dates: 11/04 - 03/10 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer: .
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/10 - 05/12 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Technical Specialist
Employer:
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Technical Lead
Employer:
Country: INDIA
Page 2
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.
Yours sincerely,


On Above this I have around dozen world class rare vender certifications..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

RRag said:


> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 4
> February 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Did you sent Salary slips, IT Return, Exp letter to support your exp claim. If yes. 

You should clearly ask NSW how many years exp they deducted from your old ACS as ACS clearly states you have 10.9 Year exp. 

Read this : http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Lets see what they have to say.


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

RRag said:


> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 4
> February 2013.
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


Based on the new ACS rule they will deduct 4 years from your total IT experience as you have Bachelor Degree in Science.So effectively now you will have only 6.9 years of exp..

If you have 55 points with this 6.9 years of exp then there is a point in going back to NSW asking these all question . If NO then according to the new ACS rule they are right..


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Did you sent Salary slips, IT Return, Exp letter to support your exp claim. If yes. You should clearly ask NSW how many years exp they deducted from your old ACS as ACS clearly states you have 10.9 Year exp. Read this : http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf Lets see what they have to say.


I have sent them every thing, including onsite tax papers. I will ask my agent to mail them


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

firedragon said:


> As I said before, *I would dearly like to review the documents you sent with your application*. Otherwise it's impossible to judge whether the decision was justifiable. If you want, PM them to me (*with personal data removed beforehand*).



Please note that for your occupation category, NSW will only award points for skilled employment where an applicant has provided an ACS skills assessment that includes a *skilled date* and ACS opinion on skilled employment.

What if one do not have skilled date in their ACS? It is the case for those who have obtained ACS before May 2013. Still, that report is officially promised to be valid for two years.

I cannot understand if any new rules should jump in the picture for those who have ALREADY obtained ACS.

Any thoughts? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Based on the new ACS rule they will deduct 4 years from your total IT experience as you have Bachelor Degree in Science.So effectively now you will have only 6.9 years of exp..
> 
> If you have 55 points with this 6.9 years of exp then there is a point in going back to NSW asking these all question . If NO then according to the new ACS rule they are right..


My bachelor degree is in computers science, it is related to my employment. Hence they should deduct only 2 years... Not 4 years... Correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

You can search in seek.com to find how much your position costs.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

RRag said:


> My bachelor degree is in computers science, it is related to my employment. Hence they should deduct only 2 years... Not 4 years... Correct me if I am wrong...


Please, can you share the work experience evidence documents you provided to them? I still don't see any proof that the deduct experience based on a bachelor degree at all. Maybe they deducted experience for another reason. There have been people in this thread who had no experience deducted at all. Please share the documents (remove personal data first).


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

RRag said:


> My bachelor degree is in computers science, it is related to my employment. Hence they should deduct only 2 years... Not 4 years... Correct me if I am wrong...


Hi RRag,

*Your understanding is correct if your degree is Computer Science. *

Cause i only read 'Science' in your ACS result letter. For non-closely-related majors like 'Science', they normally deduct 4 years.

But if your degree is really 'Computer Science', then what you need to do now is to write mail to both NSW and ACS:

*The KEY here is your degree.*

For NSW:
Just mentioning that your degree is 'Computer Science', and according to ACS guideline, 2 years should be deducted from your total 10 years experiences.
IF NSW said they would check with ACS on this, then really great, let NSW check with ACS.
IF NSW said please go check with ACS yourself, then you have to do as below mentioned with ACS.


For ACS: 
Ask them opinions regarding 'skilled employment years/months' for your case,please mentioning your degree is 'Computer Science'. 
IF ACS said you have to re-submit new application, then you might need re-submit new application with ACS to get new outcome. Normally it took about 3 months, if your degree is Computer Science, then surely you will get only 2 years deducted.



Thanks.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> Hi RRag,
> 
> *Your understanding is correct if your degree is Computer Science. *
> 
> ...


Interesting. But there were some people on this forum whose work experience was *not* reduced at all. The theory that some people get 2 years (or more) deducted from their work experience has come up but I've never seen anyone who had no issues with his supporting documents. As far as I can interpret from the things I've read on this forum, NSW does *not* necessarily deduct anything at all unless some work isn't closely related to the nominated occupation or the supporting documents are insufficient proof of a claim (e.g. formal mistakes like reference letters not printed on company paper).


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Interesting. But there were some people on this forum whose work experience was *not* reduced at all. The theory that some people get 2 years (or more) deducted from their work experience has come up but I've never seen anyone who had no issues with his supporting documents. As far as I can interpret from the things I've read on this forum, NSW does *not* necessarily deduct anything at all unless some work isn't closely related to the nominated occupation or the supporting documents are insufficient proof of a claim (e.g. formal mistakes like reference letters not printed on company paper).


NSW already mentioned in their mail, they wholly guided by new ACS 'summary of criteria' for awarding points on skilled employment. In this PDF file, it mentioned clearly that for one ICT major degree which is not closely related to nominated occupation will be required 4 years exp to reach 'skilled' level. 

In his ACS result letter, it mentioned the degree is 'Science' only,not 'Computer Science and Technology'.


In the mail:

"In *assessing skilled employment claims* for your occupational category, *NSW are wholly guided by the Australian Computer Society (ACS) assessments, in particular the ACS Summary of Criteria* Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result."

and 

"· Insufficient evidence to *award points for skilled employment*"


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Harish2013 said:


> NSW already mentioned in their mail, they wholly guided by new ACS 'summary of criteria' for awarding points on skilled employment. In this PDF file, it mentioned clearly that for one ICT major degree which is not closely related to nominated occupation will be required 4 years exp to reach 'skilled' level.
> 
> In his ACS result letter, it mentioned the degree is 'Science' only,not 'Computer Science and Technology'.
> 
> ...


Great information, thanks. However, in this case, everyone whose work experience *is* closely related to their nominated occupation will *not* have any work experience deducted.

For example, those who have a major in Computing and have worked 3 years as a Software Developer or Engineer will be awarded 5 points because their work experience is closely related to the 2613 group of occupations.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> Great information, thanks. However, in this case, everyone whose work experience *is* closely related to their nominated occupation will *not* have any work experience deducted.
> 
> For example, those who have a major in Computing and have worked 3 years as a Software Developer or Engineer will be awarded 5 points because their work experience is closely related to the 2613 group of occupations.


Not true...Go through this...

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Min 2 yrs deduction is definite...4 yrs or 5 yrs or 6 yrs depends on other criteria..


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

venugopal said:


> Not true...Go through this...
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> Min 2 yrs deduction is definite...4 yrs or 5 yrs or 6 yrs depends on other criteria..


No. That's the summary of criteria to successfully assess a foreign degree and work experience. It only says that 2 years of experience are necessary to be successfully assessed "suitable". *It does not state there are any deductions! It doesn't say the first 2 years are deducted. There is no such statement.* In my opinion, they only deduct experience with insufficient proof, or which is not closely related to the nominated occupation, or which is not post-graduate. I don't see any deviant information.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

firedragon said:


> No. That's the summary of criteria to successfully assess a foreign degree and work experience. It only says that 2 years of experience are necessary to be successfully assessed. *It does not state there are any deductions!*


In my opinion, it is clear what ACS does. Here's an example for a Major in Computing:

1. Does the applicant have a degree equivalent to an AQF Major in Computing?

2. If yes, does he have 2 years of skilled employment? That means *post-graduate* work experience.

3. If yes, is the proof formally correct for the work experience claimed? That means reference letters on company paper clearly stating that the occupation consisted of at least 20 hours per week and what duties the candidate had on the job. In addition, the references must be on company paper.

4. If yes, add up all the work experience claimed that is relevant and has proper proof and award points for it. 

In my opinion that doesn't sound like new rules but like the rules as had been in place all the time.

Yes, they will deduct work experience if:

a) the evidence documents don't fulfil the above criteria
b) the occupation wasn't closely related to the nominated occupation
c) the degree is not a major related to the nominated occupation

If none of this is true there is no reason to deduct any work experience.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> In my opinion, it is clear what ACS does. Here's an example for a Major in Computing:
> 
> 1. Does the applicant have a degree equivalent to an AQF Major in Computing?
> 
> ...


*SUITABLE* is the *deduction* in disguise - may be.

My documentation is 100% right and hence ACS did not deduct any experience. Assessed my full 5.4 yrs experience as claimed by me. 
But NSW is not ready to accept ACS assessed 5.4 yrs as they say the new rule is to not to consider first 2 yrs of experience as valid as per new ACS rules. My experience will come to 3.4 yrs and not eligible to claim 10 points.

Forget the PDF and rules...Practically this is what happening and we have to agree this.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

venugopal said:


> *SUITABLE* is the *deduction* in disguise - may be.
> 
> My documentation is 100% right and hence ACS did not deduct any experience. Assessed my full 5.4 yrs experience as claimed by me.
> But NSW is not ready to accept ACS assessed 5.4 yrs as they say the new rule is to not to consider first 2 yrs of experience as valid as per new ACS rules. My experience will come to 3.4 yrs and not eligible to claim 10 points.
> ...



Or ACS assessment of 5.4 yrs is not going well with NSW as they might be expecting some more concrete proof of work experience. God knows what is that concrete proof.


----------



## firedragon (Mar 31, 2012)

venugopal said:


> Or ACS assessment of 5.4 yrs is not going well with NSW as they might be expecting some more concrete proof of work experience. God knows what is that concrete proof.


If that was true, those who claim 5 points for work experience would have no chance. This cannot be right. And if this is true, you should start a petition on change.org so that those who had their ACS assessed before the new rules will not suffer any deductions. By the way, there was one guy recently who claimed 5 years of experience and nothing was deducted at all.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

firedragon said:


> If that was true, those who claim 5 points for work experience would have no chance. This cannot be right. And if this is true, you should start a petition on change.org so that those who had their ACS assessed before the new rules will not suffer any deductions. By the way, there was one guy recently who claimed 5 years of experience and nothing was deducted at all.


Here is my one month old thread

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-55-points-will-not-get-nsw-sponsorship.html*


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> If that was true, those who claim 5 points for work experience would have no chance. This cannot be right. And if this is true, you should start a petition on change.org so that those who had their ACS assessed before the new rules will not suffer any deductions. By the way, there was one guy recently who claimed 5 years of experience and nothing was deducted at all.


I know its random. Infact I mentioned that some case officers at NSW are going by the summary criteria and rest others are considering old acs with old criteria. This was told me to by a MARA agent after carefully analyzing the pattern of rejections and approvals.

It is 100% random. ( Given that I trust what that agent told me )

What we should be worrying now is not TRUE/FALSE or RIGHT/WRONG - What matters is NSW approval or reduction...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Or ACS assessment of 5.4 yrs is not going well with NSW as they might be expecting some more concrete proof of work experience. God knows what is that concrete proof.


Hi Venu Gopal,

Your calculation is correct

if education is AQF Bachelor and closely related to nomination skill its 2yrs deduction
if education is AQF Bachelor and NOT closely related to nomination skill its 4yrs 
deduction

To be closely related the content of the education should be 50% or more of the chosen occupation


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

venugopal said:


> I know its random. Infact I mentioned that some case officers at NSW are going by the summary criteria and rest others are considering old acs with old criteria. This was told me to by a MARA agent after carefully analyzing the pattern of rejections and approvals.
> 
> It is 100% random. ( Given that I trust what that agent told me )
> 
> What we should be worrying now is not TRUE/FALSE or RIGHT/WRONG - What matters is NSW approval or reduction...


No its not random, but the interpretation by different CO could be different, for sure most of the applications on hold are of Old acs.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

firedragon said:


> If that was true, those who claim 5 points for work experience would have no chance. This cannot be right. And if this is true, you should start a petition on change.org so that those who had their ACS assessed before the new rules will not suffer any deductions. By the way, there was one guy recently who claimed 5 years of experience and nothing was deducted at all.



Hi,

There are several sites where we can create online petition but is there anything special about *change.org*? If this can bring attention of NSW and DIBP (new name of DIAC) then we can surely raise our concerns and other members of the forum can also join in.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bliss said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are several sites where we can create online petition but is there anything special about *change.org*? If this can bring attention of NSW and DIBP (new name of DIAC) then we can surely raise our concerns and other members of the forum can also join in.


Yes change deliver the petition to right authorities once petition reach to its milestone. While creating petition please make sure milestone is 500-1000 signatures. One more thing discuss the petition content here before creating the petition.

*My suggestions:*

1. Please make sure States, ACT, Assessment agencies don't change their rules in middle of process.
2. New rules should only applicable on applications which are receive after new rule announcement.
3. If application get rejected due to New rules make sure applicant get refund of their fees.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes change deliver the petition to right authorities once petition reach to its milestone. While creating petition please make sure milestone is 100 signatures.



I am not sure if we can reach 100 signatures! reason being in forum we can hardly get and convince 20 people all together, that too would be a real effort. Do you think we can reach 100 ? The old ACS thread you started all old ACS people joined there but that also is not 100. What what could be plan B for petition?


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

bliss said:


> Hi Venu Gopal,
> 
> Your calculation is correct
> 
> ...


Hi , they have not mentioned any where in new rules that "if education is AQF Bachelor and closely related to nomination skill its 2yrs deduction"

can you please share the link. Because am going to consulat a MARA agent.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

any new approvals today ??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bliss said:


> I am not sure if we can reach 100 signatures! reason being in forum we can hardly get and convince 20 people all together, that too would be a real effort. Do you think we can reach 100 ? The old ACS thread you started all old ACS people joined there but that also is not 100. What what could be plan B for petition?


We can spread the link on internet and facebook community as well. 

Whats wrong in giving a try ? 

I think we can get around 500 Signatures.

Lets draft a petition !!!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> any new approvals today ??


NSW is showing more interest in Denying the application so that they can make some extra money for their state.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

firedragon said:


> No. That's the summary of criteria to successfully assess a foreign degree and work experience. It only says that 2 years of experience are necessary to be successfully assessed "suitable". *It does not state there are any deductions! It doesn't say the first 2 years are deducted. There is no such statement.* In my opinion, they only deduct experience with insufficient proof, or which is not closely related to the nominated occupation, or which is not post-graduate. I don't see any deviant information.


But seems NSW CO dont think so.

Please refer this post for one reply as sent by NSW CO:



> Dear Candidate
> 
> I can not comment on your friends application, but I can say that *all ICT applicants are subject to this “Skilled Employment” date*. For more information, please refer to the chart published by ACS.
> 
> ...



*Also here is the explanation on 'Summary of Criteria' from ACS Official site:*
News & Updates | Australian Computer Society



> *Skill Level Requirement Met Date - Summary of Criteria *
> 
> 
> The ACS suitability criteria will determine the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” which will be noted on your ACS result letter.
> ...


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Harish,

They will consider candiate experience on which he/she enters into the project. for example if you joined in 2010 in one company xxx and you got project in 2011 in the same company xxxx means they will consider your experience from 2011. This information i got from one agent. 
Need clarification whether this information is correct or not???


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing is fix.. the approvals are randoms i guess.. Some people with same experience and education have different results in SS..


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi , they have not mentioned any where in new rules that "if education is AQF Bachelor and closely related to nomination skill its 2yrs deduction"
> 
> can you please share the link. Because am going to consulat a MARA agent.



If you read the ACS criteria PDF you will see that it says towards right "number of years required to be skilled". They don;t say they would reduce but they reduce that many number of years. 

There is a separate thread as ACS running in forum if you analyze the outcome you will surely get the idea.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Yes change deliver the petition to right authorities once petition reach to its milestone. While creating petition please make sure milestone is 500-1000 signatures. One more thing discuss the petition content here before creating the petition.
> 
> *My suggestions:*
> 
> ...



Can you help us create this petition and we can join


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

I can not understand, today one of my friend received ACS validation letter ,he had work experience since 2007 sep till date . he got full assessement from acs in web developer.
my question is if they are reducing why not reducing beforehand?

hay bhagwan this NSW/ACS/DIAC//////////////////////////////


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Just to let you all know that I received my NSW SS invite today. Now I am getting ready for the next challenge: organising material for the DIAC application. I have found expatforum.com to be really informative and I thank you all for that.

I will keep you all posted regarding my onward journey.

Best wishes,

G


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

> I can not understand, today one of my friend received ACS validation letter ,he had work experience since 2007 sep till date . he got full assessement from acs in web developer.
> my question is if they are reducing why not reducing beforehand?
> 
> hay bhagwan this NSW/ACS/DIAC//////////////////////////////



That gives some hope to me. In line with some other members on this thread, I also believe that the deduction in experience is not random. But also not aware of how it is being deducted. 

ACS has not disclosed everything it seems else even in best condition, your friend wouldn't have got ACS with new rules without experience deduction.

I would say there is still something left for people with old ACS.

Hope for best and be ready for worst...


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I received my NSW SS invite today. Now I am getting ready for the next challenge: organising material for the DIAC application. I have found expatforum.com to be really informative and I thank you all for that.
> 
> ...


Hi Gandhara,
Would you pls share ur details. Your Acs was old or new one. How much pointe u had without nsw ss. How much exp was deducted. 
Pls throuhh some light
Thanks


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi Gandhara,
> Would you pls share ur details. Your Acs was old or new one. How much pointe u had without nsw ss. How much exp was deducted.
> Pls throuhh some light
> Thanks


It will be VETASSESS not ACS


----------



## slurpeecookie (Oct 16, 2013)

*Just got my approval*

Hi Guys,

I've been an anonymous for along time in this thread.

Just got a phone call from my agent, I've got the approval for my 190 application.

The situation of mine:

Graduated in July 2012, I had been working since December 2011, by the time I graduated, I applied for ACS document with working experience(8 month), that brought me a series of troubles. Tons of my friends that didn't apply for ACS with working experience, and their ref no is way larger than mine had got approval for their 190 applications earlier than me. 

Luckily today I got this, my ref no is 41xx, I think you can tell from the number how angry and worried these days I have been.

Anyway, good luck to those fellas still waiting, good things will come!


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I applied EOI for Visa class 189 on Sept 3 for 261312 with 60 points .Though in recent skill select report i saw invitation for 60 points, any ideas what will be approx waiting time ?although It is quite clear i got to wait long as already many people with 60 points on the queue ... 

raj


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

As i visit the NSW SS spread sheet today, i analysed (I may be wrong), onshore applicants are getting approval more quicker than offshore .Is it because NSW has to go through all offshore applicant's experience veracity or spread sheet is not being updated as i see there are many waiting since early july and at the same time august 1-2 applicants being approved.and also any chance NSW SS for ICT gonna open again prior next year?

thanx
raj


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

got mail from ACS, they says 50$ for reassess of report of jan 2013 to april 2013......


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

umashanker said:


> got mail from ACS, they says 50$ for reassess of report of jan 2013 to april 2013......


Hey,

What was this about?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

nir said:


> Hey,
> 
> What was this about?


All applicants who were issued with a suitable assessment outcome between 1st January 2013 and 30th April 2013 are eligible to apply for a new copy of their suitable result letter illustrating their skilled employment date.



The fee for the re-issue of result letter is $50. 



If you wish to proceed with the above please respond to this email stating your acceptance and an email with details on how to make the payment will be sent to you.



Regards


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

umashanker said:


> All applicants who were issued with a suitable assessment outcome between 1st January 2013 and 30th April 2013 are eligible to apply for a new copy of their suitable result letter illustrating their skilled employment date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you mean that, we can get a new ACS format letter from them paying $50?

Sorry about the trouble mate,
But can you please explain this


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

nir said:


> So you mean that, we can get a new ACS format letter from them paying $50?
> 
> Sorry about the trouble mate,
> But can you please explain this


yes


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

there is no information indicated in ACS website


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

umashanker said:


> got mail from ACS, they says 50$ for reassess of report of jan 2013 to april 2013......


That;s a good update! but any timeline they are committing to ? would they again take 3 months with a new ACS reference no?

Please let us know if you have more information.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

I sent an email to ACS to check how we can get ACS result as per new rules, what doc is needed etc. I also mentioned that NSW has been sending the old ACS to be verified as per new rules.

Below is the response from them...

Hi

Thank you for your email.

Please note that our criteria has not changed nor any new rules/criteria implemented. The only update is the way in which we are required (by the Department of Immigration) to report on the result letter - specifically the date in which an applicant is deemed skilled in their nominated occupation. The new format was introduced at the request of the Department of Immigration.

Should NSW State Sponsorship request you to provide a revised result letter in the current format then you will need to lodge a new application (additional documentation can be provided) or a Revalidation application (based on the exact documentation) – you may wish to discuss your options with the Department of Immigration or a Registered Migration Agent before proceeding.

When applying for a new assessment or revalidation you will need to apply via our Online Application "http://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application" facility and ensure that you link your new application to your previous application reference number using the “link to a previous application” function. This will carry across the documentation you provided in your initial application and will allow you to add any new information you want considered (applicable to new applications only). Please note however that a certified copy of your passport is required for each application lodged.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in relation to your visa process is solely at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and NSW State Sponsorship.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

umashanker said:


> got mail from ACS, they says 50$ for reassess of report of jan 2013 to april 2013......


Hi,
Is it applicable for only for Jan 2013 to april 2013 candidates ?? What about sep 2012 ??


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Gandhara said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Just to let you all know that I received my NSW SS invite today. Now I am getting ready for the next challenge: organising material for the DIAC application. I have found expatforum.com to be really informative and I thank you all for that.
> 
> ...


What all documents are required for the next process. I took so many days in organizing the credit card with suitable credit limit of 3520$. Due to recent changes in RBI guidelines, it has become a tough job.. what else is required ?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> All applicants who were issued with a suitable assessment outcome between 1st January 2013 and 30th April 2013 are eligible to apply for a new copy of their suitable result letter illustrating their skilled employment date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They say.. it was valid for 2 years.. what now ??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi,
> Is it applicable for only for Jan 2013 to april 2013 candidates ?? What about sep 2012 ??


So many twist and turns , a Bollywood drama movie can be made on Austrian Immigration System


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> All applicants who were issued with a suitable assessment outcome between 1st January 2013 and 30th April 2013 are eligible to apply for a new copy of their suitable result letter illustrating their skilled employment date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you contacted them, are they send this mail by them self ?


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> They say.. it was valid for 2 years.. what now ??


Due this new talk here, I contacted my agent, they are saying there is no such official news from acs, this rule is not for old acs like us, but if NSW insist for new format then only that applicant must go for it, not all. Also it is a valid acs for 2 yrs, guys im ll go crazy before getting any grant for me just think old --new


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

0z_dream said:


> Due this new talk here, I contacted my agent, they are saying there is no such official news from acs, this rule is not for old acs like us, but if NSW insist for new format then only that applicant must go for it, not all. Also it is a valid acs for 2 yrs, guys im ll go crazy before getting any grant for me just think old --new


yes, same here. I am passing much stressful days.
I hope it will end soon....


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

NSW can verify your application for free if required. NSW requested below for me.. and when i contacted ACS, they send a free reply.

===============================
Dear ***** 

I refer to your recent Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) NSW Nomination application. 

You will need to provide the following document(s) as evidence you meet the basic requirements:
A complete CV

Proof that your work experience was at a skilled level for at least 5 years for the points you are claiming. Skilled employment is only counted as work experience gained after meeting the required skill level set by ANZSCO. The assessment from ACS is not clear on when they count your work to start at a skilled level. Could you please contact ACS and ask them for an advisory letter on when they assess your work experience to start at a skilled level, and send a copy to us when they get back to you

If you would like to provide further documents for consideration, please reply to this email within 21 days. If we do not receive further information within this time frame, we will make a decision based on the existing documents you have provided. 

Please note, the provision of additional information does not guarantee success of an application but will assist us in processing your application.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> NSW can verify your application for free if required. NSW requested below for me.. and when i contacted ACS, they send a free reply.
> 
> ===============================
> Dear *****
> ...


When did you get this letter from nsw and in how many days ACS replied to you ?


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

bliss said:


> When did you get this letter from nsw and in how many days ACS replied to you ?


I got this email on 7th August 2013 and ACS replied within 4-5 days that my old ACS will be valid.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Is there a forum to check visa lodged status ? I am not sure what all things, i will require now.. and how police verification is initiated.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> I got this email on 7th August 2013 and ACS replied within 4-5 days that my old ACS will be valid.


Please share the updated version of ACS which you have received from ACS.


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please share the updated version of ACS which you have received from ACS.


There was no updated version. They just mentioned that it will be valid.. and the same was forwarded to NSW.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> There was no updated version. They just mentioned that it will be valid.. and the same was forwarded to NSW.


Every day new stuff is coming out of Austrian Immigration Pandora box :xmasunwrap::humble:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> There was no updated version. They just mentioned that it will be valid.. and the same was forwarded to NSW.


Thanks


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> Is there a forum to check visa lodged status ? I am not sure what all things, i will require now.. and how police verification is initiated.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Ashoka.Manjari,

In your signature you have mentioned that you are collectibg docs.
Please do help us all too in collecting our docs too.
Can you please enlist the docs you are preparing!!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*docs for NSW*



Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Ashoka.Manjari,
> 
> In your signature you have mentioned that you are collectibg docs.
> Please do help us all too in collecting our docs too.
> Can you please enlist the docs you are preparing!!


Hello Nishant!

My list of docs is quite simple as I do not claim any points for employment.

It is as follows:
1. Filled application form
2. Detailed CV
3. certified copy of skills assessment
4. passpot
5. certified copy of EILTS
6. Diplomas, academic transcripts
7. Demand Draft

If you claim employments points you should also provide employment references. 

In my case, I am still waiting for hard copy of skills assessment although it has been 20 days past since they sent me. DD was also a troubole for me as in Russia banks do not issue any, so I asked my friend in Sydney to issue it for me ans send me.

As far as I understood, detailed CV is crucial for positive assessment as they ask industry expert to study your cv in order to judge if you would be competitable and demanding in the working market in their State.

You can also find list of docs for subnitting on NSW website. Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
it is given inside application form.

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*occupation list for NSW*

by the way, have you seen last updated Plan of Migration for NSW from 14th October? http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

we are still indemand, in the first line!!))))

They update it every 10 days appr.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, yes very poor strategy, but in reality they do set up on beginning data of people country need and thats it! There is no more needed, in basic they dont have any headaches if there is other tousands people waiting with ready high points, great schores, schools, exp. thats issue in next year budget how much they will invite. 
DIAC never think of you but themself first and this is very selfish, but based on this some people are lucky to be part of state. If DIAC try to help everyone country will be poor, as there will be tousands people on 1 job,, so locals will get buncrupt,, state colapse. So this is point of budget. 

Next year may /jun will budget for next round based on data of jobs needed,, this will shows if country strugle to get person and company waiting for skilled employee or have enough. If they will have no demand of jobs simple way close occupation cealing. 

Australia is only for demand,, nobody cares who what want or how other great people are in the queue....if demand reached,, everything finished.

Dont be sad ab it,, just hope still you will be one of this lucky because nth is quarantee, otherwise how would you live in australia withould work? Immigratium do also care ab not just give you PR but also safe, nice life, so you have money, job ...to gain just people into country is not point of migratium.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi, yes very poor strategy, but in reality they do set up on beginning data of people country need and thats it! There is no more needed, in basic they dont have any headaches if there is other tousands people waiting with ready high points, great schores, schools, exp. thats issue in next year budget how much they will invite. 
DIAC never think of you but themself first and this is very selfish, but based on this some people are lucky to be part of state. If DIAC try to help everyone country will be poor, as there will be tousands people on 1 job,, so locals will get buncrupt,, state colapse. So this is point of budget. 

Next year may /jun will budget for next round based on data of jobs needed,, this will shows if country strugle to get person and company waiting for skilled employee or have enough. If they will have no demand of jobs simple way close occupation cealing. 

Australia is only for demand,, nobody cares who what want or how other great people are in the queue....if demand reached,, everything finished.

Dont be sad ab it,, just hope still you will be one of this lucky because nth is quarantee, otherwise how would you live in australia withould work? Immigratium do also care ab not just give you PR but also safe, nice life, so you have money, job ...to gain just people into country is not point of migratium.


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Hi, yes very poor strategy, but in reality they do set up on beginning data of people country need and thats it! There is no more needed, in basic they dont have any headaches if there is other tousands people waiting with ready high points, great schores, schools, exp. thats issue in next year budget how much they will invite.
> DIAC never think of you but themself first and this is very selfish, but based on this some people are lucky to be part of state. If DIAC try to help everyone country will be poor, as there will be tousands people on 1 job,, so locals will get buncrupt,, state colapse. So this is point of budget.
> 
> Next year may /jun will budget for next round based on data of jobs needed,, this will shows if country strugle to get person and company waiting for skilled employee or have enough. If they will have no demand of jobs simple way close occupation cealing.
> ...


Very true !


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> There was no updated version. They just mentioned that it will be valid.. and the same was forwarded to NSW.



Did you use the same email id of ACS result sender or some other id was recommended by NSW?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> by the way, have you seen last updated Plan of Migration for NSW from 14th October? http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
> 
> we are still indemand, in the first line!!))))
> 
> They update it every 10 days appr.



Hi!!

I did go through the list. Though we are in demand i am concerned that regional visas our occupation slot is fast filling up.
Am not being skeptical but fee that we need to gear up and send the application ASAP.
What is ur say?? Is there a need to be concerned. Wish they would have shown the ceilings under each state too!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Nishant!
> 
> My list of docs is quite simple as I do not claim any points for employment.
> 
> ...


H!!
Yup i had checked the nsw website long back but you must be aware how governments function!!!!!😉
What they list is sometimes half of what thy actually want!! So thought would check with you!!

Thanks a lot, and keep in touch!!


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

please any one call NSW and ask them why they are not giving any decision of applicant who had completed 13 weeks of waiting ......


----------



## smartasl09 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Does anyone know if NSW would open up SS for Software engineers again this year or not.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

hi just now i got reply from my CO. CO asked me to check the pdf attached to get clarity on assessment. Please let me know from any one if i get valid assessment mail from acs and if i send that copy to my CO whether they will consider my full experience or not??

here is the points in PDF: 
FAQs for ICT Professionals Claiming Skilled Employment Points
In assessing applications for NSW nomination against the Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
visa, it is NSW policy to defer to the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority in
determining a person’s eligibility to claim skilled employment points.
For ICT occupations where the Australian Computer Society (ACS) is the relevant assessing
authority, applicants who seek to claim points for skilled employment also need to obtain
an ACS assessment on their skilled employment.
Skilled employment date
From May 2013, all ACS Skills Assessment Result Letters identify the ‘skilled date’ (mm/yy)
when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ and after which related employment is considered to
equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.
This date will be when the applicant meets the ACS requirements, as detailed in the ACS
Summary of Criteria.
In assessing points claims for skilled employment under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190)
visa, NSW requires applicants to obtain an assessment from ACS which clearly identifies the
skilled date and ACS assessment of skilled employment claims.
NSW can only award points for skilled employment where an applicant has provided ACS
skills assessment that includes a skilled date and ACS assessment of skilled employment.
ACS assessments without a skilled date
Applicants who have a skills assessment without a skilled date or assessment of
employment claims will need to obtain a new ACS skills assessment result. The process will
vary depending on the skills assessment that you have.
Please contact ACS if you have any further questions about your skills assessment:
[email protected]
Frequently Asked Questions
Q. What is ‘skilled date’?
A. The ‘skilled date’ is the date which ACS has determined that the applicant has met the
appropriate skilled level for the nominated occupation. The ACS website
(https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/news-and-updates) describes the
method for determining skilled employment as follows:
All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will
be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration
points test.
The work experience required to meet the suitability criteria is NOT included as “Skilled
Employment” and is NOT eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
Example:
· You complete a Bachelor in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of work experience
from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
· 2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your
Skill Level Requirement Met Date will be Jan 2010.
· All suitable work experience completed after Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled
Employment” and eligible for the skilled migration points test.
· The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible
for the skilled migration points test.
Q. Why is NSW seeking this information from me?
A. NSW is advised that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) are
guided by the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority in assessing skilled
employment claims in the visa application. Obtaining this information from ACS will ensure
that you have not miscalculated your entitlement to points for skilled employment or your
total points claims.
Q. My skills assessment does not have a ‘skilled date’- does this affect me?
A. If you are claiming skilled employment points and are seeking NSW nomination for the
190 visa, your ACS skills assessment must reflect your skilled date.
Q. Can I change my points claims in my application for NSW nomination?
A. If you can provide evidence of additional points (such as a higher IELTS score) within 21
days, please advise us by email to [email protected] Additional
claims that you submit must be supported by evidence.
Q. I have received an email from NSW requesting additional information on my skilled
employment claims. What will happen to my application if I wish to proceed?
A. Your application will be placed on hold for 21 days after you receive correspondence
from NSW. You will be required to respond within this time frame to advise us of your
intentions and you may then be allocated an additional period of time to allow you to
seek additional evidence.
Q. What will happen to my NSW nomination application if I do not respond within the 21
day timeframe?
A. Your application outcome will be decided based on current information. This decision is
likely to be a decline based on insufficient evidence.
Q. Can I withdraw and receive a refund?
A. If you wish to withdraw, advise by email to [email protected]
Please note that application fees are non-refundable.
Q. If I decide not to continue with my current application for NSW nomination, will I be able
to apply for NSW nomination at a future date?
A. Although NSW is not currently receiving applications for this occupational group by post,
applicants seeking NSW nomination in the future may wish to submit a new Expression of
Interest in SkillSelect and register interest in being nominated by NSW. If you intend to claim
points for skilled employment in a future application, you would need to provide an ACS
skills assessment that identifies your skilled date and assessment of your skilled employment
entitlement.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

suja said:


> hi just now i got reply from my CO. CO asked me to check the pdf attached to get clarity on assessment. Please let me know from any one if i get valid assessment mail from acs and if i send that copy to my CO whether they will consider my full experience or not??
> 
> .



For the same you need to write an email to the CO saying you are ready to re-validate your ACS, is there any option that they can put your application on hold instead of rejecting the same?

If they agree to put your application on hold, send an email to ACS. Once you get the confirmation acknowledgement email from ACS send it to NSW as a proof that you have applied to ACS and as soon as you get the result you will update NSW about the same.

The entire matter is with NSW , if they agree to put your application on hold then you can move ahead, otherwise as of now the other options is only 189.

HTH


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Please share the updated version of ACS which you have received from ACS.


Hi About 2012,

i need clarity on the below point:

Q. My skills assessment does not have a ‘skilled date’- does this affect me?
A. If you are claiming skilled employment points and are seeking NSW nomination for the 190 visa, your ACS skills assessment must reflect your skilled date.

I have sent mail to ACS whether my Assessment is valid and am eligible for full 5.6 yrs exp as mentioned in the assesmnt letter which i have recived in sep 2012. 

If i recive positive result then Will NSW consider my 5 years eperience or not??

thanks ...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bliss said:


> For the same you need to write an email to the CO saying you are ready to re-validate your ACS, is there any option that they can put your application on hold instead of rejecting the same?
> 
> If they agree to put your application on hold, send an email to ACS. Once you get the confirmation acknowledgement email from ACS send it to NSW as a proof that you have applied to ACS and as soon as you get the result you will update NSW about the same.
> 
> ...


Very true. Secondly couple of pages back ACS is allowing you to get the new format ACS if you get it between Jan 13-July13 by paying only $50.

I suggest you to contact ACS and ask them to give you ACS in latest format. Please don't forget to mention your ACS ref:. No.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

bliss said:


> For the same you need to write an email to the CO saying you are ready to re-validate your ACS, is there any option that they can put your application on hold instead of rejecting the same?
> 
> If they agree to put your application on hold, send an email to ACS. Once you get the confirmation acknowledgement email from ACS send it to NSW as a proof that you have applied to ACS and as soon as you get the result you will update NSW about the same.
> 
> ...


Very true. Secondly couple of pages back someone mentioned that ACS is allowing you to get the new format ACS if you get it between Jan 13-July13 by paying only $50.

I suggest you to contact ACS and ask them to give you ACS in latest format. Please don't forget to mention your ACS ref:. No.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wts in new format of ACS?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jayptl said:


> wts in new format of ACS?


In new format ACS in Exp mentioning *exact date of joining and leaving* as per joining and relieving letter.

ACS also mentioning the date on which an applicant is deemed skilled in their nominated occupation

*For example* if you have 5 year exp. 

Now ACS will say after removing days gap between relieving company and joining new companies in past five years job exp. Your total Exp is 4 year and 11 months.

But after two year of job you deemed skill's in their nominated occupation.

---

State and DIAC will count your Exp 2 Year 11 month not 4 Year 11 Month.



gyan said:


> I sent an email to ACS to check how we can get ACS result as per new rules, what doc is needed etc. I also mentioned that NSW has been sending the old ACS to be verified as per new rules.
> 
> Below is the response from them...
> 
> ...


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

umashanker said:


> please any one call NSW and ask them why they are not giving any decision of applicant who had completed 13 weeks of waiting ......


have you send them a reminder mail ?:whip:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> have you send them a reminder mail ?:whip:


They are not giving any update because they sent OLD ACS back to ACS for :help:


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> In new format ACS in Exp mentioning *exact date of joining and leaving* as per joining and relieving letter.
> 
> ACS also mentioning the date on which an applicant is deemed skilled in their nominated occupation
> 
> ...


Only deemed date is the new thing in new ACS.

I have old ACS Feb 2013, and I have all that you've mentioned except "Deemed date".

Best regards,
JR


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Only deemed date is the new thing in new ACS.
> 
> I have old ACS Feb 2013, and I have all that you've mentioned except "Deemed date".
> 
> ...


Does your Assessment have *Exact Date* (not only Month and Year) of Joining and date of relieving for each company you worked for ?


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Does your Assessment have *Exact Date* (not only Month and Year) of Joining and date of relieving for each company you worked for ?


Will it show exact date??in mine it is like only MM/YY and the assessment was done on 23rd July so according to the new rule


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

cool_nax said:


> Will it show exact date??in mine it is like only MM/YY and the assessment was done on 23rd July so according to the new rule


Mine also have only month and year MM/YY as per new ACS format. But skilled date will be mentioned after which it can be considered as related to occupation.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> Mine also have only month and year MM/YY as per new ACS format. But skilled date will be mentioned after which it can be considered as related to occupation.


Mine was done in Feb 2013 and its only mentioning MM/YY.

What is the date mentioned on your ACS ? Does your ACS have skilled date mentioned on it ?


----------



## karthikumars (Jan 10, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Mine was done in Feb 2013 and its only mentioning MM/YY.
> 
> What is the date mentioned on your ACS ? Does your ACS have skilled date mentioned on it ?


I think that there is not much difference b/w old and new ACS expect a new line added to mention from which our experience is releated to the occupation. See my below acs result. The first line will not available in old ACS, all others are same.

The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261312(Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates : 10/05 - 10/10(5 yrs 0 mths)
Position :--
Employer : --
Country :--

Dates : 12/10 - 03/13(2 yrs 3 mths)
Position :--
Employer : --
Country :--


----------



## cool_nax (May 1, 2013)

karthikumars said:


> I think that there is not much difference b/w old and new ACS expect a new line added to mention from which our experience is releated to the occupation. See my below acs result. The first line will not available in old ACS, all others are same.
> 
> The following employment after October 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261312(Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> ...


Correct.. This is the new format.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

About2013 said:


> In new format ACS in Exp mentioning *exact date of joining and leaving* as per joining and relieving letter.
> 
> ACS also mentioning the date on which an applicant is deemed skilled in their nominated occupation
> 
> ...


How to get the new ACS..my ACS was done in November 2012? any guidance?


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

I got this email from NSW the day before yesterday .Can anyone let me know what I actually need to do. My ACS was done in November 2012.


"

I refer to your application seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa. 

In order for your application to progress, the following information is required: 

· New skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS) with: o Identified skilled date
o ACS opinion on skilled employment
Reason for request

In determining skilled employment, ACS applies specific criteria. Only employment completed after the date that a person has met ACS requirements can be counted as skilled employment. This date is detailed in the ACS Summary of Criteria and the Skills Assessment Guidelines. 

From May 2013, all ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters identify the ‘skilled date’ (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ and after which related employment is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level relevant to an applicant’s nominated ANZSCO code. 

NSW is wholly guided by ACS opinion in this regard and does not independently assess skilled employment claims. NSW understands that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection are also guided by the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority in assessing skilled employment claims in the visa application.

As your skills assessment was issued prior to 2013 and you are claiming points for skilled employment without an identified skilled date, NSW is unable to assess your claim to be awarded points for skilled employment and cannot nominate you. 

We would like to provide you with the opportunity to provide further information to support your claims. For your application to progress, you are required to provide the ACS assessment of your skilled employment. Please contact ACS and apply for a new skills assessment. 

Please reply to this email within 21 working days and provide evidence that you have applied to ACS for a new skills assessment which includes your educational qualifications, skilled date and skilled work experience.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

tarangoyal said:


> have you send them a reminder mail ?:whip:


yes but no reply till date,,,,,,:help:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I got this email from NSW the day before yesterday .Can anyone let me know what I actually need to do. My ACS was done in November 2012.
> 
> 
> "
> ...


what is your ack number and what is your acz code?


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

umashanker said:


> what is your ack number and what is your acz code?


41* and software engineer


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

praveenreddy said:


> Friend
> 
> It's v easy to obtain pcc. Visit the passport site u will find pcc option fill ur details n pay the fee then u will be given appointment within 1 or 2 days depends on the file and time would be around 11 a.m. After going there it will take min 2 hours to max 4 hours and if u r presently resinding in the same add on the passport u will get ur pcc on the same day if not the enquiry will happen it can take maximum 4 weeks.
> 
> Hope it will throw some light on ur doubts


Hey praveen, seems u r also from HYD...can i know ur personal email id if possible?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I got this email from NSW the day before yesterday .Can anyone let me know what I actually need to do. My ACS was done in November 2012.
> 
> 
> "
> ...



Contact ACS by forwarding same email you received from NSW and provide ACS your ACS assessment ref. no. 

Ask ACS to update your assessment result letter and wait what ACS have to say about it. 

In past ACS asked applicants to pay $50 ( ACS done between Jan 2013-July2013) for update. (with exact same doc).

Lets see, what they can offer you because at the end of the day its a business.


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I got this email from NSW the day before yesterday .Can anyone let me know what I actually need to do. My ACS was done in November 2012.
> 
> 
> "
> ...


How many points do you have?
How many years of experience do you have in your ACS?
Are you applying for re-validation of ACS?

please reply


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Does your Assessment have *Exact Date* (not only Month and Year) of Joining and date of relieving for each company you worked for ?


No  But that wouldn't make a difference, because, in the brackets, they have already mentioned that, 2 year 5 months like that for every company for whatever period I worked for. So, by summing up bracket values, either DIAC CO or NSW CO can easily make up things. 

Well for NSW, I am not gona make new ACS because, if by chance I get 189 invitation, then I have to provide new ACS where I wouldn't be eligible to claim points. But for NSW, I can manage without claiming work points as I will have 60 points without work experience, for NSW SS.

With regard to 189, and DIAC assessment, nowhere they have mentioned that, old ACS they would assess in the new way. So I am not going to change it unless any information is visible to the public from their authentic website. This is a big issue, because so many guys have old ACS and if there is changes like that, they will inform in website. I have also seen some positive grants. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I got ACK from NSW on 29th July with ref number 13/415*. Today my consultant fwd me an email from NSW asking for new ACS as it contains new items called "*Skill Level Requirement Met Date*". Although my old ACS i received on 12 April 2013. I need to reply then with 21 working days that i have applied for new ACS.

Any idea how much this will cause delay in my processing? how much time new ACS will take?


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACK from NSW on 29th July with ref number 13/415*. Today my consultant fwd me an email from NSW asking for new ACS as it contains new items called "*Skill Level Requirement Met Date*". Although my old ACS i received on 12 April 2013. I need to reply then with 21 working days that i have applied for new ACS.
> 
> Any idea how much this will cause delay in my processing? how much time new ACS will take?


Have you applied for new ACS or re-validation?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACK from NSW on 29th July with ref number 13/415*. Today my consultant fwd me an email from NSW asking for new ACS as it contains new items called "*Skill Level Requirement Met Date*". Although my old ACS i received on 12 April 2013. I need to reply then with 21 working days that i have applied for new ACS.
> 
> Any idea how much this will cause delay in my processing? how much time new ACS will take?


Your agent have to forward NSW mail to ACS and ask them to update your Old ACS. Once your agent receive the update from ACS he need to send that mail to NSW. 

You can expect 10 working day delay in whole process.


----------



## RajXetri (Oct 17, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACK from NSW on 29th July with ref number 13/415*. Today my consultant fwd me an email from NSW asking for new ACS as it contains new items called "*Skill Level Requirement Met Date*". Although my old ACS i received on 12 April 2013. I need to reply then with 21 working days that i have applied for new ACS.
> 
> Any idea how much this will cause delay in my processing? how much time new ACS will take?


You can apply for new ACS and request for priority service by uploading or forwarding your email from Nsw ,then it will be done within 2 weeks !


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Your agent have to forward NSW mail to ACS and ask them to update your Old ACS. Once your agent receive the update from ACS he need to send that mail to NSW.
> 
> You can expect 10 working day delay in whole process.


As per my Old ACS that calculated my experience from jul 2006 till Jan 2013. I have the same last job. But as per now I have 7 yr 3 months exp. This re-validation will update my last job date to current date or not ???? I m asking bcoz they will minus 2 yrs.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Have you applied for new ACS or re-validation?


Not yet! as i received this email yesterday.
One thing...
As per my Old ACS that calculated my experience from jul 2006 till Jan 2013 (6yr 5 months). I have the same last job. But as per now I have 7 yr 3 months exp. This re-validation will update my last job date to current date or not ???? I m asking bcoz they will minus 2 yrs


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Contact ACS by forwarding same email you received from NSW and provide ACS your ACS assessment ref. no.
> 
> Ask ACS to update your assessment result letter and wait what ACS have to say about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks..I have forwarded email to ACS let c what happens..Any idea how much time they take to reply?


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Not yet! as i received this email yesterday.
> One thing...
> As per my Old ACS that calculated my experience from jul 2006 till Jan 2013 (6yr 5 months). I have the same last job. But as per now I have 7 yr 3 months exp. This re-validation will update my last job date to current date or not ???? I m asking bcoz they will minus 2 yrs


If you apply a new ACS / re-validation, I think they will calculate till your the new ACS apllication date.


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

Sent to ur PM


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

I need an advice on re-assessment or re-validation. 

As i need to submit new format ACS to NSW bcoz i submitted ACS in Feb 2013 and received ACS result on 16th April 2013.

My present job started on *Oct 2011* for what they counted 1 yr 3 months till Jan 2013. by adding past experience it becomes 6 yr and 5 months. Now i want add addition 9 months to my new ACS for my current job i.e. from *Oct 2011 to presen*t. so that my experience will become *7 yr and 3 months*. if ACS minus 2 years it will be 5.3 years and my points will remain same.

Which option should i go re-assessment or re-validation?? so that my additional experience can be added...


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*NSW Invitation received*

Friends,

Just wanted to share.... I had applied for NSW on 27th Sep and got an EOI invite on 17th Oct...that was really quick...thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and support....cheers....

Umeshinaz.


----------



## malikafridi (Oct 20, 2013)

*190 visa nsw*

Hello Guys,
I have a question here on this forum about timeline of 190 visa?
I appled on 12th July as an accountant (onshore) and just wondering someone would know the minimum or maximum time DIMIA would take to finalise application


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Contact ACS by forwarding same email you received from NSW and provide ACS your ACS assessment ref. no.
> 
> Ask ACS to update your assessment result letter and wait what ACS have to say about it.
> 
> ...


DEAR ABOUT2013
AND WILL ACS REDUCES THE WORK EXPERIENCE, EVEN IT IS CLOSELY RELATED TO MY EDUCATION?:scared:


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

I've a letter issued by my university that I completed the coursework for my bachelors degree and 9 months after the issuance of letter my degree was awarded. The question is ACS is going to consider the experience after the degree was awarded or after the letter was awarded? I started the job soon after the issuance of that letter.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

*ACS Response on NSW exp query*

Hello All,


I have also got similar email from NSW asking for Skilled Date and ACS opinion on my skilled employment. 
I have asked my agent to drop email to ACS to ask for the same. 

Has anyone got response from ACS on the similar query? Tarangoyal has mentioned that for him it took 4-5 days to get response from NSW.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have also got similar email from NSW asking for Skilled Date and ACS opinion on my skilled employment.
> ...


Gyan,

As per the old acs how many years of experience you had and you claimed how may years ? a forum member named *hsizan* has forwarded to ACS , I think *hsizan *can update all whether he got any reply from ACS or not.


----------



## suja (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi ,
I got below mail from ACS when i contacted them. Please any one help me Will ACS reduce 2 years of my experience if i aske them to give it in new format??

Thank you for your email,



The result letter issued is valid for 24 months from the issued date.

In May 2013 a new format of our letters were issued out, the new format was introduced at the request of the Department of Immigration.

Should NSW State Sponsorship request you to provide a revised result letter in the current format then you will need to lodge a new application (additional documentation can be provided) or a Revalidation application (based on the exact documentation) – you may wish to discuss your options with the Department of Immigration or a Registered Migration Agent before proceeding.

When applying for a new assessment or revalidation you will need to apply via our Online Application<http://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application> facility and ensure that you link your new application to your previous application reference number using the “link to a previous application” function. This will carry across the documentation you provided in your initial application and will allow you to add any new information you want considered (applicable to new applications only). Please note however that a certified copy of your passport is required for each application lodged.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in relation to your visa process is solely at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and NSW State Sponsorship.”


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Nishant!
> 
> My list of docs is quite simple as I do not claim any points for employment.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashoka

Have you received your skills outcome letter. In my case, 17 days have been lapsed since assessment was closed and still I am yet to receive the letter from ICAA.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

umashanker said:


> DEAR ABOUT2013
> AND WILL ACS REDUCES THE WORK EXPERIENCE, EVEN IT IS CLOSELY RELATED TO MY EDUCATION?:scared:


Hey my ACS result date is 16 April. They asked me for new format ACS.

I am willing to do re-validation. But will they change my current job duration. i.e in my last ACS they counter my current from Oct 2011 to Jan 2013...but now i have 8 months more experience. Which can help me have more than 5 yr of experience after 2 yrs deduction.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

bliss said:


> Gyan,
> 
> As per the old acs how many years of experience you had and you claimed how may years ? a forum member named *hsizan* has forwarded to ACS , I think *hsizan *can update all whether he got any reply from ACS or not.


Hi bliss,

I have claimed 5.1 years of exp as per old ACS. If they reduce it to 3 years, i will not be eligible.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi ,
> I got below mail from ACS when i contacted them. Please any one help me Will ACS reduce 2 years of my experience if i aske them to give it in new format??
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> ...


Hi Suja,

Last week I posted similar response from ACS. I think they are going to deduct the exp if candidate is from the two categories closed by NSW as of now. 

I am also in the same situation and will not be able to qualify until i score better in IELTS.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi bliss,
> 
> I have claimed 5.1 years of exp as per old ACS. If they reduce it to 3 years, i will not be eligible.


Hey my ACS result date is 16 April. They asked me for new format ACS.

I am willing to do re-validation. But will they change my current job duration. i.e in my last ACS they counter my current from Oct 2011 to Jan 2013...but now i have 8 months more experience. Which can help me have more than 5 yr of experience after 2 yrs deduction.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hey my ACS result date is 16 April. They asked me for new format ACS.
> 
> I am willing to do re-validation. But will they change my current job duration. i.e in my last ACS they counter my current from Oct 2011 to Jan 2013...but now i have 8 months more experience. Which can help me have more than 5 yr of experience after 2 yrs deduction.



For that you need to get new assessment and not revalidation. For revalidation they will not accept new documents of experience/education.

In revalidation they will only put a date when they think you because skilled after deducting the experience.


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi bliss,
> 
> I have claimed 5.1 years of exp as per old ACS. If they reduce it to 3 years, i will not be eligible.


Oh! So what are you gonna do now?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

bliss said:


> For that you need to get new assessment and not revalidation. For revalidation they will not accept new documents of experience/education.
> 
> In revalidation they will only put a date when they think you because skilled after deducting the experience.


Ok..I have been employed since Jul 2006 without any break. If they deduct initial 2 yr of experience then I will be left with 5.3 yrs. But as u said they consider old document where I have 6.5 years then it will be problem for me.


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

The only option left is IELTS.
Very bad immigration rules. They committed that they will process our applications
but they did not mention this way... :mad2:


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

I've sent a mail to ACS last friday requesting for assessment in new format and I received reply from ACS today. I made the payment ($50) online and received ACS in new format within 30 mins after making payment.

They reduced 2 yrs even though occupation is closely related to education.

hope this helps.



gyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have also got similar email from NSW asking for Skilled Date and ACS opinion on my skilled employment.
> ...


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

gyan said:


> The only option left is IELTS.
> Very bad immigration rules. They committed that they will process our applications
> but they did not mention this way... :mad2:


I asked my consultant. As per him we can add the remaining experience in your reValidation process.

Also they will wait for ACS only not IELTS. so they will close ur case and u will not be able to apply for state sponsorship as its closed now


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

outlander said:


> I've sent a mail to ACS last friday requesting for assessment in new format and I received reply from ACS today. I made the payment ($50) online and received ACS in new format within 30 mins after making payment.
> 
> They reduced 2 yrs even though occupation is closely related to education.
> 
> hope this helps.


Hi outlander,
I am confused with your timeline.
You got grant even before new ACS rules came into force.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Suja,

Yes,ACS is reducing 2 yrs of experience even if education is closely related to your occupation. received assessment in new format today and ACS processed the request in 1 day.

hope this helps



suja said:


> Hi ,
> I got below mail from ACS when i contacted them. Please any one help me Will ACS reduce 2 years of my experience if i aske them to give it in new format??
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> ...


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion.Update I posted is for my brother's application that i'm dealing with.



gyan said:


> Hi outlander,
> I am confused with your timeline.
> You got grant even before new ACS rules came into force.


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

outlander said:


> Sorry for the confusion.Update I posted is for my brother's application that i'm dealing with.


Hi outlander,
with $50, in ACS new format will they add any additional experience. I mean, if in your OLD ACS, last company's experience date is August-2012, and still you are in same company, will they give till october-2013 ?

or

they will just update by deducting 2/4/6 years from your ACS.

If not, to get the additional experience, what should we do, need to re-validate the ACS?


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Posting my question again as I didn't get any answer. Please somebody reply to my question below.

I've a letter issued by my university that I completed the coursework for my bachelors degree and 9 months after the issuance of letter my degree was awarded. The question is ACS is going to consider the experience after the degree was awarded or after the letter was awarded? I started the job soon after the issuance of that letter.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi outlander,
> with $50, in ACS new format will they add any additional experience. I mean, if in your OLD ACS, last company's experience date is August-2012, and still you are in same company, will they give till october-2013 ?
> 
> or
> ...


Hi imrukhan81,

I am also looking for the same answer, i think no one knows this in this forum. May be my consultant will update me on this tomorrow. i have to add my remaining exp otherwise i will be having <5 yrs of exp


----------



## 0z_dream (Apr 7, 2013)

Immi_AU said:


> Posting my question again as I didn't get any answer. Please somebody reply to my question below.
> 
> I've a letter issued by my university that I completed the coursework for my bachelors degree and 9 months after the issuance of letter my degree was awarded. The question is ACS is going to consider the experience after the degree was awarded or after the letter was awarded? I started the job soon after the issuance of that letter.


ACS will consider after completion of your degree. My engineering was completed on june, 2007, but awarded on 2008. ACS considered my exp from the date of my completion.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont think they will add any additional experience. I had a call with ACS today mrng and they said this $50 service is to re-issue the assessment in new format for applicants who received their assessment between Jan-Apr 2013.
You may probably need to submit for re-assessment to include your additional experience.

Infact,there is no difference in old and new ACS format . They just added below line in the new format.

**The following employment after november 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 of the ANZCO code**





imrukhan81 said:


> Hi outlander,
> with $50, in ACS new format will they add any additional experience. I mean, if in your OLD ACS, last company's experience date is August-2012, and still you are in same company, will they give till october-2013 ?
> 
> or
> ...


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Immi_AU said:


> Posting my question again as I didn't get any answer. Please somebody reply to my question below.
> 
> I've a letter issued by my university that I completed the coursework for my bachelors degree and 9 months after the issuance of letter my degree was awarded. The question is ACS is going to consider the experience after the degree was awarded or after the letter was awarded? I started the job soon after the issuance of that letter.


As per the old ACS this is not an issue, you experience will be counted when you started the first job. But as per new ACS no idea, as i will be having the same issue.

I started job in July after final exams in june. But degree has a date of December which can reduce the exp.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> I dont think they will add any additional experience. I had a call with ACS today mrng and they said this $50 service is to re-issue the assessment in new format for applicants who received their assessment between Jan-Apr 2013.
> You may probably need to submit for re-assessment to include your additional experience.
> 
> Infact,there is no difference in old and new ACS format . They just added below line in the new format.
> ...


Can u explain why they mentioned Nov 2007. Did you started your first job in Nov 2005???

Also have you updated your result to new ACS format? If yes then did the changed from-to date of your last job to current date?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

yes..first job was started in Nov 2005. ACS haven't changed any start and end dates of any job. They just included the below statement in the new format and didn't update the from-to date to current.


**The following employment after november 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 of the ANZCO code**




smmuneeb said:


> Can u explain why they mentioned Nov 2007. Did you started your first job in Nov 2005???
> 
> Also have you updated your result to new ACS format? If yes then did the changed from-to date of your last job to current date?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all 
if someone in Australia please fight with ACS for our rights. we have applied NSW after they have given us written that we are qualified for migration and gives us hopes but now they are vanishing our dreams , time and money. please find a lawyer how can they appliy new rule in back date assessed applicant. 
friend please write complaints in state department court .they can not play with our sentiment.

how can easily they ask 50 AU$ and reduces experience and still they are not allowing to add new experience.
my friends every one who receives e mail from ACS please write them about your dis satisfaction and ask them to consider all old acs as it is and give 50 $ if they agreed to write skilled ....(skilled) 1 letter cost 10 AU$ what is this??????????????????????????


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hopes of migrating Australia gone.... I think I will not receive approval
its already 14 weeks and no any update.......


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Hey praveen, seems u r also from HYD...can i know ur personal email id if possible?


Hei praveen....email id or Facebook pls..


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hopes of migrating Australia gone.... I think I will not receive approval
> its already 14 weeks and no any update.......


Hi Umashanker,

Try scoring better in IELTS. That is the only option left to all of us who are affected by their decision.
I think mine also will get rejected if i cannot provide higher IELTS score in time.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi Umashanker,
> 
> Try scoring better in IELTS. That is the only option left to all of us who are affected by their decision.
> I think mine also will get rejected if i cannot provide higher IELTS score in time.


will they wait so long for IELTS? I dont think so..They will close ur application and then u need to launch new one. but u cannt bcoz IT category is closed


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

outlander said:


> I've sent a mail to ACS last friday requesting for assessment in new format and I received reply from ACS today. I made the payment ($50) online and received ACS in new format within 30 mins after making payment.
> 
> They reduced 2 yrs even though occupation is closely related to education.
> 
> hope this helps.


Austrian Govt. turned ACS into money making machine. :flame:


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> I've sent a mail to ACS last friday requesting for assessment in new format and I received reply from ACS today. I made the payment ($50) online and received ACS in new format within 30 mins after making payment.
> 
> They reduced 2 yrs even though occupation is closely related to education.
> 
> hope this helps.


Did they add new experience or additional months of your current job??


----------



## praveenreddy (Mar 15, 2013)

ssk3 said:


> Hei praveen....email id or Facebook pls..


Already sent to u. Plz check ur private message inbox


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Today I received a mail from nsw.

Dear xxxxxxxx

I refer to your recent Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) NSW Nomination
application.

As you have claimed points for skilled employment, the following
information is required in order to progress your application:

· New skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS)
with:
o Identified skilled date
o ACS opinion on skilled employment

Reason for request

In determining eligibility for skilled employment points under the skilled
migration points test, ACS applies specific criteria. This criteria is
detailed in the ACS Summary of Criteria and Skills Assessment Guidelines.

As described in the Summary of Criteria, in order to be deemed ‘skilled’ in
their nominated occupation, ACS often requires individuals to demonstrate a
period of work experience in addition to having obtained a required
qualification. For the purpose of points claims, only relevant work
experience completed after an applicant is deemed skilled in their
nominated occupation (“Skill Level Requirement Met Date”) is considered “
Skilled Employment”.

From May 2013, all ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters identify the
‘skilled date’ (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ and after
which related employment can be calculated towards points claims for
skilled employment.

As your skills assessment was issued between January and May 2013, your
skills assessment does not identify your ‘skilled level requirement met
date’ and it is not clear how many points you are entitled to for skilled
employment.

NSW is advised that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
(DIBP)are guided by the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority
in assessing skilled employment claims in the visa application. Obtaining
this information from ACS will ensure that you have not miscalculated your
entitlement to points for skilled employment or your total points claims.

Information required

For your NSW nomination application to progress, you are required to
provide the ACS assessment of your skilled date and employment. Please
email [email protected] to request a new result letter stating your
'skilled date' and ACS opinion on your skilled employment.

Please reply to this email within 21 working days and provide evidence that
you have applied to ACS for a new skills assessment which includes your
educational qualifications, skilled date and skilled work experience.

If you do not reply to this email within 21 days, your application will be
closed.

If you wish to withdraw your NSW state nomination application, please
advise by email. Please note your application fee is non-refundable.

now I will contact ACS and ACS will ask 50 AU$ to give new format result with reducing 2 years experience and NSW will write , your application has been rejected because of insufficient points for migration. and all the things will be vanish. time money dreams, hopes all will collapse.
I do not know what to do ? by writing mail to ACS again wasted of 50AU$ to get rejected letter or just save 50au$?
GOD you should be fair to everyone..... its no meaning of your existence....


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Today I received a mail from nsw.
> 
> Dear xxxxxxxx
> 
> ...


As per your ACS letter how much exp u have. I m on the same level but if they can add new exp in 50$ i can pass 5 yrs of experience if not then i will also lose


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Nope. They haven't added additional months or changed any dates. They just included a sentence with "skilled level met date"



smmuneeb said:


> Did they add new experience or additional months of your current job??


----------



## rams0b (May 27, 2010)

My consultant just called and informed me that NSW requires new format of ACS or higher IELTS score. I need to reply them back with in 21 days. I am not going to do that. I don't think I want to invest more money and time into this.

I have already got invitation to apply from NZ and gathering documents to submit for visa in few weeks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

that means

applicants from Jan13 to May 13 are also victim of new ACS rules by DIAC and NSW...


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> As per your ACS letter how much exp u have. I m on the same level but if they can add new exp in 50$ i can pass 5 yrs of experience if not then i will also lose


no you can not add experience, you have to do from beginning like spend 400au$ again and wait for 3 months.
I have 5.3 years experience from aug 2007 to dec 2012.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

rams0b said:


> My consultant just called and informed me that NSW requires new format of ACS or higher IELTS score. I need to reply them back with in 21 days. I am not going to do that. I don't think I want to invest more money and time into this.
> 
> I have already got invitation to apply from NZ and gathering documents to submit for visa in few weeks.


please share how could I lodge my application for nz? website


----------



## parmeetsm (Apr 1, 2013)

umashanker said:


> please share how could I lodge my application for nz? website


Here you go : Immigration New Zealand
Create a user on this website for online services and submit your application. If you have 140 points your application will automatically be selected during the next pool round and further process will be started once CO will review whether you can claim 140 point or not. If you have less points, your application will be in pool and priority will be given to the ones with more points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

parmeetsm said:


> Here you go : Immigration New Zealand
> Create a user on this website for online services and submit your application. If you have 140 points your application will automatically be selected during the next pool round and further process will be started once CO will review whether you can claim 140 point or not. If you have less points, your application will be in pool and priority will be given to the ones with more points.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info, parmeetsm!!
Any specific IELTS requirements? How about IT jobs (Java)? Is it comparable to australia in terms of job openings?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hi outlander,
> I am confused with your timeline.
> You got grant even before new ACS rules came into force.


Dear gyan have you received any mail from nsw? regarding ols acs?
if yes write protest mail against ACS.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACK from NSW on 29th July with ref number 13/415*. Today my consultant fwd me an email from NSW asking for new ACS as it contains new items called "*Skill Level Requirement Met Date*". Although my old ACS i received on 12 April 2013. I need to reply then with 21 working days that i have applied for new ACS.
> 
> Any idea how much this will cause delay in my processing? how much time new ACS will take?


did contact ACS ? did they reduce 2 years? please share it. I am also in confusion state whether pay 50 AU$ or not?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Your agent have to forward NSW mail to ACS and ask them to update your Old ACS. Once your agent receive the update from ACS he need to send that mail to NSW.
> 
> You can expect 10 working day delay in whole process.


Dear About today I receive a mail from nsw to give acs in new format. my agent had forwarded that mail to acs.
I am afraid what will be the result?
will acs reduce my experience? or will they consider my 5.3 years as a skilled experience? 
I am in stage of dizziness....:help:


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

dear all 
why no one is responding my message? please write something I am getting depressed...............


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need an advice on re-assessment or re-validation.
> 
> ...


What have you applied for re-assessment or re-validation?


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

gyan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have also got similar email from NSW asking for Skilled Date and ACS opinion on my skilled employment.
> ...


I got following response from ACS

Thank you for your email,


The new format was introduced at the request of the Department of Immigration.

Should NSW State Sponsorship request you to provide a revised result letter in the current format then you will need to lodge a new application (additional documentation can be provided) or a Revalidation application (based on the exact documentation) – you may wish to discuss your options with the Department of Immigration or a Registered Migration Agent before proceeding.

When applying for a new assessment or revalidation you will need to apply via our Online Application<http://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/online-application> facility and ensure that you link your new application to your previous application reference number using the “link to a previous application” function. This will carry across the documentation you provided in your initial application and will allow you to add any new information you want considered (applicable to new applications only). Please note however that a certified copy of your passport is required for each application lodged.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in relation to your visa process is solely at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and NSW State Sponsorship.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

suja said:


> Hi ,
> I got below mail from ACS when i contacted them. Please any one help me Will ACS reduce 2 years of my experience if i aske them to give it in new format??
> 
> Thank you for your email,
> ...


I got same email from ACS..what have you done next? I am confused


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

outlander said:


> Hi Suja,
> 
> Yes,ACS is reducing 2 yrs of experience even if education is closely related to your occupation. received assessment in new format today and ACS processed the request in 1 day.
> 
> hope this helps


what emails you got from NSW and ACS after which you applied for new format. Actually want to know if you have the same scenario as mine


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

hsizan said:


> what emails you got from NSW and ACS after which you applied for new format. Actually want to know if you have the same scenario as mine


Hsian,

When was your acs assessed ? was it between Jan 13 - May 13 ?


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Would you believe it, These money suckers reduced my work experience 10 years to 1 year.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

how?


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

nir said:


> Would you believe it, These money suckers reduced my work experience 10 years to 1 year.



How ? what is your education and occupation code ?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

hsizan said:


> What have you applied for re-assessment or re-validation?


not applied yet...my consultant is on leave!!!!


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys I got a response from ACS on my query for adding new experience.

_Thank you for your email

Please be advised the revalidation will issue the same letter with a valid date.

If you would like to add additional documents you will need to lodge a new application online via linking to an earlier application_

Any idea how much will it cost and time...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Guys I got a response from ACS on my query for adding new experience.
> 
> _Thank you for your email
> 
> ...


ACS shamelessly exploiting this opportunity by sucking more money. 

Even if you go for new assessment which will take 3 more months, still i am not sure DIAC will not change their rules in coming 3 months.

End of the day DIAC is running ponzi scheme :/


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Not yet, it has been 26 days past since they sent me mail...((((((


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello all,
Can any one tell me if I need to provide updates on my change of employment after getting invite. I am yet to lodge my visa application. I have filled in form no 1022 however I would like to know where and how should I send this form.
I have got invite for 190 from NSW.

Thanks.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

To About

DIAC " PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS"


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

jayptl said:


> To About
> 
> DIAC " PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS"


can you post a link please?


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Again posting my question as didn't get any reply from anyone yet. Can anybody please answer to my question.

I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

rams0b said:


> My consultant just called and informed me that NSW requires new format of ACS or higher IELTS score. I need to reply them back with in 21 days. I am not going to do that. I don't think I want to invest more money and time into this.
> 
> I have already got invitation to apply from NZ and gathering documents to submit for visa in few weeks.


Hi rams0b,

I am also trying to father info for NZ.

Could you please send me your email id through personal message?

I would like to get information on certain things.

Regards,
Tan2Aus


----------



## Immi_AU (Oct 19, 2013)

Can anyone of you please answer to my question below?

I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc?


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

bliss said:


> Hsian,
> 
> When was your acs assessed ? was it between Jan 13 - May 13 ?


No December 2012


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Guys I got a response from ACS on my query for adding new experience.
> 
> _Thank you for your email
> 
> ...


3 months and 450 dollars


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

Immi_AU said:


> Can anyone of you please answer to my question below?
> 
> I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc?



Hi,

There is no harm in including those years of experience if you have all the documents, i.e payslip, and reference letter from employer, but there are slim chances that ACS will recognize the same as skilled employment.

As per ACS skilled is after your degree is awarded and they take the date which is mentioned on your degree and not before that. So technically even if the course is completed in Mar and Degree awarded in July, ACS will consider July only.

HTH


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I ahve decided to go re-validation now lets see what happens....doing gamble of 50$

Details
----------------
Old ACS received on April 2013 - 6 yr 5 mon exp as per ACS result. Last exp counted till Jan 2013

Experience as per now : 7yr 3 mon: which they will not add in re-validation


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Well I ahve decided to go re-validation now lets see what happens....doing gamble of 50$
> 
> Details
> ----------------
> ...


That's a tough decision do let us know the outcome and how many days ACS took after the payment.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Got invite from NSW yesterday- 23th Oct
Below are my details.

ANZCO: 261311
ACS : Actual expis 7.1 yrs, after deduction 5.1 yrs.
NSW SS applied: 23th July
NSW SS ack: 25th July
Ack num : 13/40**


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> Got invite from NSW yesterday- 23th Oct
> Below are my details.
> 
> ANZCO: 261311
> ...


Did you applied with old ACS or New format ACS at initial level.

If old ACS then u did revalidation or new application?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Applied with old ACS and NSW has sent a mail asking for new ACS with skilled date.
I forwarded the mail to ACS and requested to issue assessment in new format and they charged $50. They just re-issued my assessment in new format and deducted 2 yrs..its not revalidation or new application.





smmuneeb said:


> Did you applied with old ACS or New format ACS at initial level.
> 
> If old ACS then u did revalidation or new application?


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> Applied with old ACS and NSW has sent an mail asking for new ACS with skilled date.
> I forwarded the mail to ACS and requested to issue assessment in new format and they charged $50. They just re-issued my assessment in new format and deducted 2 yrs..its not revalidation or new application.


Ok...Thanks for this clarification. How much time i took?
As per your old assessment how much experience the counted?

Let me tell you my case: I did ACS in Jan and received result in April 2013. As per old ACS i had total exp of 6yr and 5 months. but now I have 7yr and 3 months exp.

if they minus from old ACS experience i will be under 5 yrs. Thats y i am confused. If they include exp after jan 2013 then it good for me.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

ACS re-issued assessment in new format in less than 2 days.
To have your additional exp included, i guess you may need to submit new application and link it to your previous application.



smmuneeb said:


> Ok...Thanks for this clarification. How much time i took?
> As per your old assessment how much experience the counted?
> 
> Let me tell you my case: I did ACS in Jan and received result in April 2013. As per old ACS i had total exp of 6yr and 5 months. but now I have 7yr and 3 months exp.
> ...


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

outlander said:


> ACS re-issued assessment in new format in less than 2 days.
> To have your additional exp included, i guess you may need to submit new application and link it to your previous application.


Congrats ! after submitting to NSW how many days they took to send the invite ?


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks bliss...2 days..



bliss said:


> Congrats ! after submitting to NSW how many days they took to send the invite ?


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi expats,

How much likely is it for the professions which are in pro rata basis now ( other engineering prodessionals) to be removed from the skilled occupation list for 2014?

Because my profession is biomedical engineering which falls under other engineering profession. Even NSW has suspended the invitation for biomedical engineering so early.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update:*

NSW returning everyone applications those who are getting short on 55 points after applying ACS new rule. (reducing two year exp).

So only hope for OLD ACS holders like me are to increase point score my scoring higher IELTS score (Minimum 7 each band) . 

So please *before paying ACS $50 make sure you are scoring 55 points after 2 year work exp deduction. *


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> NSW returning everyone applications those who are getting short on 55 points after applying ACS new rule. (reducing two year exp).
> 
> ...



Dear about 2013 

where did you find this update? they have not return my application . they ask me to provide new ACS format. which will at the end of the day they will decline my application and they will not refund my application fee.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear about 2013
> 
> where did you find this update? they have not return my application . they ask me to provide new ACS format. which will at the end of the day they will decline my application and they will not refund my application fee.


First you need to check if you manage to get 55 Points after two year Exp deduction. 

If yes than pay $50 to ACS and send update ACS to NSW. But if you are getting short to score 55 points update your ACS. But WITHDRAW your NSW application so that you can get $300 application refund. Or you can ask NSW to hold your application as you are planning to give IELTS exam. And see how long they can hold your application.

Please consult your Agent before making any decision.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

About2013 said:


> First you need to check if you manage to get 55 Points after two year Exp deduction.
> 
> If yes than pay $50 to ACS and send update ACS to NSW. But if you are getting short to score 55 points update your ACS. But WITHDRAW your NSW application so that you can get $300 application refund. Or you can ask NSW to hold your application as you are planning to give IELTS exam. And see how long they can hold your application.
> 
> Please consult your Agent before making any decision.


Dear about 2013 

follow this e mail which I received on last Friday they have clearly said that application fee is not refundable and how could you said that they are returning all application which lack 5 points after NEW ACS?

Dear &&&&&&&&&&

I refer to your recent Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) NSW Nomination
application.

As you have claimed points for skilled employment, the following
information is required in order to progress your application:

· New skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS)
with:
o Identified skilled date
o ACS opinion on skilled employment

Reason for request

In determining eligibility for skilled employment points under the skilled
migration points test, ACS applies specific criteria. This criteria is
detailed in the ACS Summary of Criteria and Skills Assessment Guidelines.

As described in the Summary of Criteria, in order to be deemed ‘skilled’ in
their nominated occupation, ACS often requires individuals to demonstrate a
period of work experience in addition to having obtained a required
qualification. For the purpose of points claims, only relevant work
experience completed after an applicant is deemed skilled in their
nominated occupation (“Skill Level Requirement Met Date”) is considered “
Skilled Employment”.

From May 2013, all ACS Skill Assessment Result Letters identify the
‘skilled date’ (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ and after
which related employment can be calculated towards points claims for
skilled employment.

As your skills assessment was issued between January and May 2013, your
skills assessment does not identify your ‘skilled level requirement met
date’ and it is not clear how many points you are entitled to for skilled
employment.

NSW is advised that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
(DIBP)are guided by the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority
in assessing skilled employment claims in the visa application. Obtaining
this information from ACS will ensure that you have not miscalculated your
entitlement to points for skilled employment or your total points claims.

Information required

For your NSW nomination application to progress, you are required to
provide the ACS assessment of your skilled date and employment. Please
email [email protected] to request a new result letter stating your
'skilled date' and ACS opinion on your skilled employment.

Please reply to this email within 21 working days and provide evidence that
you have applied to ACS for a new skills assessment which includes your
educational qualifications, skilled date and skilled work experience.

If you do not reply to this email within 21 days, your application will be
closed.

If you wish to withdraw your NSW state nomination application, please
advise by email. Please note your application fee is non-refundable.

Regards,


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys, I have gotten myself into a bit of a bind here . WA was my first choice in my EOI due to the shorter processing times. However,I had submitted the 190 paper application to NSW as a backup - just in case WA went south. This morning I got an email stating -

"We have not been able to nominate you to apply for the 190 visa because you have not provided us with a valid Expression of Interest (EOI) number. The EOI allows us to nominate you in SkillSelect, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s online application system. 

Information on how to lodge an EOI is on the DIAC website: SkillSelect 

Unless you provide a valid EOI, we will not be able to nominate you in SkillSelect and you will not be able to apply for a 190 visa on the basis of nomination by NSW. "

I am not sure whether they want to nominate me NOW(today) as it has not been that long since I submitted my application. I don't want to risk changing my WA EOI and being pushed back in the queue. 
Thoughts??


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> Guys, I have gotten myself into a bit of a bind here . WA was my first choice in my EOI due to the shorter processing times. However,I had submitted the 190 paper application to NSW as a backup - just in case WA went south. This morning I got an email stating -
> 
> "We have not been able to nominate you to apply for the 190 visa because you have not provided us with a valid Expression of Interest (EOI) number. The EOI allows us to nominate you in SkillSelect, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s online application system.
> 
> ...



Yes it seems that NSW Case officer has reached to the stage to finalize your application with approved nomination. They can only approved you in Skill Select with DIBP. 
As You have provided already your EOI to WA. So in this case once NSW nominate you and send an invitation then WA can not nominate you. 
Hence I advise you to create a new EOI and send that to NSW through which they will be able to send you an invitation and you would be able to lodge a visa application. 

May I know your occupation and date of application submission to NSW??


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

I sent an email to the CO, and he said:
"We are currently trying to nominate you. If you would like to continue with NSW nomination please update your SkillSelect account and notify us when you have done so, and we will try to nominate you again"


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> I sent an email to the CO, and he said:
> "We are currently trying to nominate you. If you would like to continue with NSW nomination please update your SkillSelect account and notify us when you have done so, and we will try to nominate you again"



Thanks and that fine,
May you please let us know that when you have submitted application to nsw? and also your occupation?
I have submitted mine on 15th oct.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

OZOZOZ said:


> Thanks and that fine,
> May you please let us know that when you have submitted application to nsw? and also your occupation?
> I have submitted mine on 15th oct.


October 08, 2013. Occupation code 133111 - Construction Project Manager. So, I should switch EOI's?


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> October 08, 2013. Occupation code 133111 - Construction Project Manager. So, I should switch EOI's?


As you have mentioned in post that you have submitted an application to WA as well and is intend to move to perth. If you have already supplied your EOI number to WA govt. then keep the process running with WA as you have paid the non refundable fee.

With NSW , create a new EOI (DONT SWITCH).. Create a new EOI carefully and send that EOI number to NSW to nominate you. Only select NSW in new EOI. 

I hope you will get an invitation in next week.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Can we create multiple EOI's? I called the DIAC guys, and they didn't explicitly state you cannot. THey said you can update it...the guy's answer confused me..


----------



## OZOZOZ (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes You can create but keep it hidden from states. 
For nsw create a new and send it to NSW only.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

OZOZOZ said:


> Yes You can create but keep it hidden from states.
> For nsw create a new and send it to NSW only.


I updated my original..changed it to any..called the DIAC guys again...and they said update....dont make a new one...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

nevermind..I already received the official invite in skillselect...


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

I am gonna apply for revalidation by paying 250$ as Old ACS was done in December 2012


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

outlander said:


> Got invite from NSW yesterday- 23th Oct
> Below are my details.
> 
> ANZCO: 261311
> ...


Congrats


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> Well I ahve decided to go re-validation now lets see what happens....doing gamble of 50$
> 
> Details
> ----------------
> ...


Do you get this 50$ option by signing in with your previous logins on ACS site?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I am gonna apply for revalidation by paying 250$ as Old ACS was done in December 2012


why 250 its only 50


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I am gonna apply for revalidation by paying 250$ as Old ACS was done in December 2012


But make sure you are scoring Minimum 55 Points after ACS two year Exp deduction.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

All,
I received my invite yesterday, and am about to launch my visa application. I intend to front-load all documents in advance including PCC's. My medicals were completed two weeks ago through a registered provider, and I will be quoting the HAP ID/TRN at the time of applying. Enclosed is a list of documents I intend to upload. *I came across a post which mentioned form 1221 - is it required?*

1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
5. PCC's from different countries.
6. Transcripts of all educational qualifications.
7. Employment references/paystubs etc.
8.Form 80
9. Medical (pdf from the electronic submission).
10. Form 1221 - is this needed?

Do the documents need to be certified copies or will color scans of originals suffice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

hsizan said:


> Do you get this 50$ option by signing in with your previous logins on ACS site?


I just checked it and I cannot see any option for 50$ payment. But My consultant is saying you need to pay 50$.

Problem is that my consultant is not responding timely and already wasted 10 days out of 21 provided by NSW.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Dear Guys,

Can someone tell me where I can see the update your Old Assessment option in ACS website?

I have Application Id and Password for my Old App and I still can login. But I cannot see any option for 50$ Payment. I also have tried to retrieve old Application option but still no clue.

My consultant is just wasting time and already wasted 10/21 days given by NSW.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

You cannot see the option for paying $50 with your login.

First you need to send a mail to ACS requesting for assessment in new format by forwarding the mail from NSW. Then you will receive an ack mail from ACS (refer to the 1st mail given below). Once you acknowledge and accept to proceed furthur, then ACS will send another mail(refer to 2nd mail) with payment instructions.

ACS is deducting 2 yrs of experience when issuing new format ,even if your education is closely related to the occupation.


1st Mail from ACS
=============

Dear XXXX,

Thank you for your email,

All applicants who were issued with a suitable assessment outcome between 1st January 2013 and 30th April 2013 are eligble to apply for a new copy of their suitable result letter illustrating their skilled employment date.

The fee for the re-issue of result letter is $50.

If you wish to proceed with the above please respond to this email stating your acceptance and an email with details on how to make the payment will be sent to you.

Regards,



2nd mail from ACS
==============
Dear XXXX,

Thank you for your Acceptance
Please follow the options below: 
* Credit Card - to pay online via credit card, please click here.

* Direct Deposit - into the ACS account payable through an Australian nominated agent bank.

* Transfer Payments - please use the following bank account information:
Bank Branch: Commonwealth Bank
41 Oxford St, SYDNEY, NSW, 2000, AUSTRALIA. 
Bank Branch Number: (BSB) 062 – 017
Account Name: Australian Computer Society Inc. Council Account 
Account Number: 80 - 1049

When paying by transfer, please include your full name as the payment reference and provide a copy of the receipt by email quoting your reference number to - [email protected]

Please note that we do not accept payment by Cheque, Money Order or Cash.

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 14 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS after this period, we will proceed to close your application.

Kind Regards, 

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society 




smmuneeb said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Can someone tell me where I can see the update your Old Assessment option in ACS website?
> 
> ...


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Not yet, it has been 26 days past since they sent me mail...((((((


Hi Ashoka

Any updates regarding CPA letter? Have u received that or not? 24 days have passed and I am also yet to receive the letter from ICAA. We are on the same boat in this regard.


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> You cannot see the option for paying $50 with your login.
> 
> First you need to send a mail to ACS requesting for assessment in new format by forwarding the mail from NSW. Then you will receive an ack mail from ACS (refer to the 1st mail given below). Once you acknowledge and accept to proceed furthur, then ACS will send another mail(refer to 2nd mail) with payment instructions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind response outlander.

Can tell how much time this process took to send you atleast acknowledgement that you submitted your request for ACS new format.

Actually my consultant is not responding as he is in Pakistan and I am in UAE & already wasted 12 days out of 21 days provided. Also while paying is their any option to update the email address so that I receive the new format directly.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, I finally received the letter the day before yesterday!!! It has been exactly 4 weeks. Will apply to NSW on Monday!

Msohaibhan, your letter is on the way, you will receive it next week for sure!!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Yes, I finally received the letter the day before yesterday!!! It has been exactly 4 weeks. Will apply to NSW on Monday!
> 
> Msohaibhan, your letter is on the way, you will receive it next week for sure!!




Congrats bro.... It feels so good, even though its not my own application.... It gives a light of hope...


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

whole process took me less than 2 working days.

You may also put the request to send the reply directly to you.I'm not very sure if they will accept to send it to you or not.Update the email address in your ACS old login and send the mail to ACS from the same mail id. Hopefully it works.




smmuneeb said:


> Thanks for your kind response outlander.
> 
> Can tell how much time this process took to send you atleast acknowledgement that you submitted your request for ACS new format.
> 
> Actually my consultant is not responding as he is in Pakistan and I am in UAE & already wasted 12 days out of 21 days provided. Also while paying is their any option to update the email address so that I receive the new format directly.


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

I have got ACS result positive as Analyst Programmer.

I have now total 55 points.

Can you/somebody please guide me how can I apply and get 5 points for SS? Which SS is now open? what is the lead time? How much I need to get in IELTS?

Thanks in advance

Guri



outlander said:


> You cannot see the option for paying $50 with your login.
> 
> First you need to send a mail to ACS requesting for assessment in new format by forwarding the mail from NSW. Then you will receive an ack mail from ACS (refer to the 1st mail given below). Once you acknowledge and accept to proceed furthur, then ACS will send another mail(refer to 2nd mail) with payment instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

guri.d.chd said:


> I have got ACS result positive as Analyst Programmer.
> 
> I have now total 55 points.
> 
> ...


follow this link. it contains all info. also read the important notice in this page.
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

As per this, 2613 applications have been suspended. is this correct? Where can I apply with my 55 points then?

age 30
edu 15
exp 10
..................................................................
On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year.

Occupations on the NSW State Migration Plan that are impacted by this policy change include:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613
The effect of this policy change limits the number of people that NSW can nominate in these occupations in 2013/14. As a result, NSW suspended these occupational categories on 06 August 2013.


Thanks,
Guri



smmuneeb said:


> follow this link. it contains all info. also read the important notice in this page.
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

sweettruegod said:


> Hi Gandhara,
> Would you pls share ur details. Your Acs was old or new one. How much pointe u had without nsw ss. How much exp was deducted.
> Pls throuhh some light
> Thanks


Hi, 

Sorry for the late reply as did not visit the forum regularly and did not receive updates although I had subscribed to the forum!

I have applied under the Lecturer occupation and not in an IT areas I am assuming ACS means Australian Computer Society assessment? 

Regards

G


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise...*



Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Ppl!!
> 
> Am new to this excellent forum, and like you all am trying to apply for Australia PR.
> Preferably for NSW.
> ...


Hello Nishant,

Can you please advise.. on below points 

1. How did you manage to get around with Accouting theory subject ?
2. How did you manage to get statutory declarations ?
3. Are you CA or Professional Accountant ? because I am just a B.Com and MBA in Finance (part time)

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> Hello Nishant,
> 
> Can you please advise.. on below points
> 
> ...


Hi!!

Welcome to the group!!
I just prepared a comprehensive list of all the topics studied under each subject for each year. If possible for you, would advise you prepare in addition to above list, prepare a table where you can show the various topics under each year which correspond to each of the 12 subjects.
With regards to statutory declaration, you can visit any notary lawyer and get it prepared. You just need to mention that since you cannot find your relevant syllabus, you have found the nearest possible syllabus and according to you it is similar to what you have studied.
Am a Cost Accountant, plus an mba in finance with bcom. Am givng my ca final exam this november.

Any further doubts do ask without any worry!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Congrats bro.... It feels so good, even though its not my own application.... It gives a light of hope...


So true!!!
Two weeks have passed since my application but still no news from IPA about my assessment.
Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new on this forum. I have applied to ICAA for skill assessment just a few days ago. Plan to apply for NSW SS once I get my result.

Please can somebody tell me whether we need to send the syllabus of B-Com and CA to DIBP or to NSW. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new on this forum. I have applied to ICAA for skill assessment just a few days ago. Plan to apply for NSW SS once I get my result.
> 
> ...


Hi!!

Welcome to the forum.
We don't need to provide syllabus to dipb or nsw. Only the skill assessment letter would be submitted.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Welcome to the group!!
> I just prepared a comprehensive list of all the topics studied under each subject for each year. If possible for you, would advise you prepare in addition to above list, prepare a table where you can show the various topics under each year which correspond to each of the 12 subjects.
> ...


Thats a Great help Nishant..

I got it.. If you can possibly send how you have prepare.. I would do it on similar lines.. thanks a ton for your help..

How do I go about my Roles and responsiblities.. ? I have no idea, as none of my employer provides references..


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> We don't need to provide syllabus to dipb or nsw. Only the skill assessment letter would be submitted.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for your quick reply.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Is anybody of you planning to do CA / CPA from Australia?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Is anybody of you planning to do CA / CPA from Australia?


Am thinking of doing cpa.
Are you aware if it has exemptions for those who have other professional qualifications!!?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Am thinking of doing cpa.
> Are you aware if it has exemptions for those who have other professional qualifications!!?


I only know about exemptions available to Indian CAs. For CPA, we need to clear two papers and they award their membership and CA, we need to clear only one paper and they award their membership.

For other professional qualifications, I think you need to send your transcripts and they will consider on case to case basis.

So when are you planning to register for CPA/ICAA ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!!

Only if nsw clicks would go ahead immediately so before i land the membership would be there.
Lets see!!
What is your take on this?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Actually I want to do CA, but ICAA dont have examination centre in India. So, it is possible once I reach there.

On the other hand CPA institute has exam centre in India, so it is possible to have membership before landing in Aus. And for that membership needs to be applied in november, as exam registration will start on 9th Dec. and will close on 28th Jan. Before applying for exam, we need to register as an associate member and have to pay membership fees. Once membership is awarded, then only we can sit in exam (this is what I understood). So before 9th Dec. I must take membership if I want to appear in first half of 2014 (approx. exam would be in Apr. 2014).

not able to take any call..........


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

When i filled up the application form for ipa assessment i was given one year membership too.
I think you must apply for cpa membership right away.
But then are you damn sure you will get nsw, as ifthat doesnt click, efforts and money will go waste.
Hence i am going a bit slow on this.
What is ur take!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

hey guys just a thought came to me...

did you found any accountant anywhere, whose nomination application was rejected by NSW. if yes then for what reason?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

I think we will have benefits from CPA membership once we land only. Before that, I would not spend money on that as it costs 500 dollars per year. Why do not you try to get positive assessment with current education. You will have time to accomplish CPA later. The only reason to do it now is if you do not have a Bachelor degree to receive positive assessment or CPA is recognised in India, so you won't loose money in any case.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Btw, I submitted my docs today! With fingers crossed!!

Hope you will receive your results from assessment bodies asap, guys!! ..as we should receive this demn sponsorship before Xsmas!!


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> whole process took me less than 2 working days.
> 
> You may also put the request to send the reply directly to you.I'm not very sure if they will accept to send it to you or not.Update the email address in your ACS old login and send the mail to ACS from the same mail id. Hopefully it works.


Hi,

I received the 50$ acknowledgement email from ACS on 28, I dont know why they are taking time to send a link to their new site. Can you send me the link they sent you? or is that link specific to your application Id.

Also when you get new ACS they deducted your 2 years, but did they updated the latest job to Date to present date.

I am asking bcoz my Old ACS has evaluated till Jan 2013 which makes my exp 6y 5m. while as per now I have 7y 3m exp which can save me from this 2 year deduction.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*NSW SS | Information Needed*

Hi All,

I am looking to get NSW SS as I have nomination from ACS for the System Administrator ANZSCO code (262113). I have came across few question that needs some elaboration before I can send the form:

1.) I received ACS assessment on April 2012, where they only counted 3.5 years of experience, my question is that should I claim 10 points or 5 points in NSW SS form as I am still working with the same company can I claim for 10 points or should I go through re-validation again?

2.) Do I need to get certified all documents from tab1 till tab7? or only the ones where word "certified" is mentioned?

3.) In "Payroll Records" what should I submit? latest payslip and salary certificates? should they be certified?

4.) IELTS validity is for 2 years or 3 years under new Rule?

Right now I have following points:

a.) Age (30)
b.) Qualification (15)
c.) Experience (5) --- would be 10 if NSW takes into view my 5 years experience
d.) IELTS (0) --- oveall 7.5 but 6.5 in writing 
e.) NSW SS (5) --expected

4.) If after creating EOI and getting SS, my ACS gets expired would my case be processed by DIAC or what, because I am likely to receive SS by Jan-Feb 2014 and on 3rd April 2014 my ACS would expire

I would appreciate if concern members can reply to all of my enquiries in chronological order, that would help me to get all requested information in one post.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## KateRaj (May 2, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to get NSW SS as I have nomination from ACS for the System Administrator ANZSCO code (262113). I have came across few question that needs some elaboration before I can send the form:
> 
> ...



This case NSW SS will be rejected.. you should have 55 points excluding NSW ss points. I got the same case and mine is rejected 3 weeks back. so better wait until you get IELTS 7 or ur exp more.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Btw, I submitted my docs today! With fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope you will receive your results from assessment bodies asap, guys!! ..as we should receive this demn sponsorship before Xsmas!!



Congrats bro.... Isnt xmas a too optimistic target for NSW nomination....


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Actually ACS validated only 3 years and 4 months. I am still working with the same company, my question is that would NSW SS would consider my claim for 10 points or they would calculate the points from ACS letter?

Secondly is 55 points the minimum criteria set by NSW before an individual can file for SS?

Kindly do reply to my other inquiries.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Btw, I submitted my docs today! With fingers crossed!!
> 
> Hope you will receive your results from assessment bodies asap, guys!! ..as we should receive this demn sponsorship before Xsmas!!


Hey thats good news.
Feeling happy for you. 
Am planning to mail IPA today to know the status of my application.
Best of luck buddy!!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

smmuneeb said:


> I just checked it and I cannot see any option for 50$ payment. But My consultant is saying you need to pay 50$.
> 
> Problem is that my consultant is not responding timely and already wasted 10 days out of 21 provided by NSW.


All the consultants are like that. They think they are doing an extraordinary job. 
I am also frustrated with my agent.


----------



## outlander (Oct 1, 2012)

Did you ack their email and asked them to proceed furthur? Only then they will send you the instructions for payment.

Yes, The link is specific to the application id.

They didn't change any dates as i mentioned earlier. They will re-issue the letter with exactly the same dates as in your old ACS. If you want to have the present date of your latest job, you need to submit a new application and link it to your old app.



smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the 50$ acknowledgement email from ACS on 28, I dont know why they are taking time to send a link to their new site. Can you send me the link they sent you? or is that link specific to your application Id.
> 
> ...


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> Did you ack their email and asked them to proceed furthur? Only then they will send you the instructions for payment.
> 
> Yes, The link is specific to the application id.
> 
> They didn't change any dates as i mentioned earlier. They will re-issue the letter with exactly the same dates as in your old ACS. If you want to have the present date of your latest job, you need to submit a new application and link it to your old app.


Yes I replied them email that "I accept to pay 50$ for new letter" but still no response.

Considering my experience issue, what do u think that NSW case officer will count my experience till present or till the date mentioned in ACS letter.


----------



## Bokya (Mar 10, 2013)

This NSW thing is turning out to be a nightmare for everyone. Immigration is now a profit making business for every developed country and for Australia its certainly is...


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys.... 

did anybody of you have done calculation of cost of living in sydney?

I will be moving first and once I get a job, my wife will join me. According to my calculation AUD 3000 would be the total expenses for two. Please give inputs, whether it is too high or it would fall short.

Wish you all the best to all of you.........


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

tauseef said:


> Actually ACS validated only 3 years and 4 months. I am still working with the same company, my question is that would NSW SS would consider my claim for 10 points or they would calculate the points from ACS letter?
> 
> Secondly is 55 points the minimum criteria set by NSW before an individual can file for SS?
> 
> ...


Post ACS experience are taken in to account. If the ACS validated exp (3.4 yrs) and post ACS exp sums to 5 yrs or more, you can claim 10 points and qualify for SS.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey guys....
> 
> did anybody of you have done calculation of cost of living in sydney?
> 
> ...


As pe my research:
Accoutants earn around >80000aud per annum.
Sydney is very costly and most people reside in areas out of sydney at around 1000 a month.
Tax would be around 18%
Am doin some digging on the costs lets see if possible will update in few days.
My estimate is around 2500 per month.
Am planning to take my wife too along so we both ca together earn, andin case i dont atleast she can sustain our living there!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

I think 80000 it is underestimation for chartered accountant, Nishant. Or you mean after tax? Then ok.
Costs around 3K per month for 2


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

KateRaj said:


> This case NSW SS will be rejected.. you should have 55 points excluding NSW ss points. I got the same case and mine is rejected 3 weeks back. so better wait until you get IELTS 7 or ur exp more.


Hi,

Can anyone reply over my other inquiries.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

outlander said:


> Did you ack their email and asked them to proceed furthur? Only then they will send you the instructions for payment.
> 
> Yes, The link is specific to the application id.
> 
> They didn't change any dates as i mentioned earlier. They will re-issue the letter with exactly the same dates as in your old ACS. If you want to have the present date of your latest job, you need to submit a new application and link it to your old app.


Hey i did payment yesterday, but put the email address of consultant as I have continue with him.

How much time it took to get the new result Letter?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I too agree with Ashok, in case of cost of living. I have inquired for rent. Approx. 40-50 mins (by train) from CBD, it cost approx 1200 AUD to get a decent appartment, with 2 Bedroom and facility of washing area in the appartment itself.

And well near CBD (i.e. to say 20-30 mins), it would cost 1600+AUD.

I dont prefer sharing appartment with somebody, if wife is with me, it reduces privacy. But its a subjective matter, having a 2 bedroom house, and if you want to allow somebody to share it with you, might reduce your rent cost a lot, say by 600-800 AUD.

Rest expenses for two would be roughly 3000 AUD....

Tax part, I would like to correct you dear, because its a major part of salary. Australian taxes are two high. Slabs for 2013-14 are as under
Annual Salary --> % of Tax
0-18200 --> Nil
18201-37000 --> 19%
37001-80000 --> 32.5%
80001-180000 --> 37%
180001 and above --> 45%
Plus medicare levy of 1.5% of total salary is extra.

So estimated salary of AUD 80,000 would attract tax of AUD 17,547 (i.e. roughly AUD 1500 pm).

As far as salary is concerned, I was expecting in the same range of AUD 85k-90k per annum. I had contacted Indian CAs in Australia, they are of the opinion, in first job you might have to compromise, but after a year or two, you will get according to your skills and obviously if you local CA/CPA title, it would help you a lot. Even being an Indian CA, wont give the position that local CA degree can provide.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*ICAA Skills Assessment*

I sent my docs for assessment via DHL on 23rd and they were received by ICAA on 28th (being Sat Sun in between). To my surprise, ICAA started processing on 30th Oct. and also issued an expected of completeion 06th Nov. So I am expecting to receive the same by 15th or 20th Nov.

I had a talk with ICAA representatives on phone quite a few times, and they were well trained, well informed and much clear in their process. All inquiries by mail were answered quickly. This helped me a lot.

Keeping fingers crossed, to receive all assessment well in time, as accountants number are filling quite fast as compared to last year. In a few months, might be NSW stop giving sponsorship to accountants too.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

No news from IPA regarding status of my assessment.
Have mailed them but no reply till now

Sorry for my goof up on the info!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I sent my docs for assessment via DHL on 23rd and they were received by ICAA on 28th (being Sat Sun in between). To my surprise, ICAA started processing on 30th Oct. and also issued an expected of completeion 06th Nov. So I am expecting to receive the same by 15th or 20th Nov.
> 
> I had a talk with ICAA representatives on phone quite a few times, and they were well trained, well informed and much clear in their process. All inquiries by mail were answered quickly. This helped me a lot.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed, to receive all assessment well in time, as accountants number are filling quite fast as compared to last year. In a few months, might be NSW stop giving sponsorship to accountants too.


I doubt your expectation of receiving the letter by 20th November. My assessment was finalized on 03 October and I am still yet to receive the letter. I have contacted them couple of times in this regard and found them non-cooperative. Every time they said that it takes time to reach letter from Australia to Pakistan. To my utmost surprise, their policy is to post the letter via ordinary Airmail for which there is no tracking number/option. They are not even ready to email me the letter in scanned form or courier the same to me by charging my credit card. The only option they offered me was to arrange a courier by myself who would pick the reprinted letter from their office and deliver the same to me. I have checked with DHL, they will charge $70 to $100 for that. So I'll wait a week more after then I'd have no option but to arrange the courier myself.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> I doubt your expectation of receiving the letter by 20th November. My assessment was finalized on 03 October and I am still yet to receive the letter. I have contacted them couple of times in this regard and found them non-cooperative. Every time they said that it takes time to reach letter from Australia to Pakistan. To my utmost surprise, their policy is to post the letter via ordinary Airmail for which there is no tracking number/option. They are not even ready to email me the letter in scanned form or courier the same to me by charging my credit card. The only option they offered me was to arrange a courier by myself who would pick the reprinted letter from their office and deliver the same to me. I have checked with DHL, they will charge $70 to $100 for that. So I'll wait a week more after then I'd have no option but to arrange the courier myself.




Thanks sohaib, for highlighting such an issue. Better I will ask them not to post it and I will arrange it myself through DHL. I dont want to delay application to NSW, as there is no single day, I had a good tension free sleep.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> No news from IPA regarding status of my assessment.
> Have mailed them but no reply till now
> 
> Sorry for my goof up on the info!!!
> ...



Why dont you give them a call directly and ask about the status and if possible have it collected by DHL / FEDEX


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Can some one tell me how much time ACS takes to issue new format letter, after payment of 50$ ???


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Regarding salary, dhawalswami, I expect it to be at least 100-120 K before tax?
Am I over optimistic? I work as a financial controller and my total employment in finance is 10 years. According to seek.com I can expect 120K+. Please correct of if I am wrong. 

You are right, it is better to apply for sponsorship ASAP as we never know what it is in their mind. Assessment usually takes 4 weeks, so if you manage to receive letter before end of November with help of courier, you might be able to receive State Sponsorship in mid of January or even before Xmas. They have long holidays from 25 December till 7 January. 

Msohaibkhan, I think you will receive your letter on Monday maximum or even tomorrow. Do you know the result yet?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Regarding salary, dhawalswami, I expect it to be at least 100-120 K before tax?
> Am I over optimistic? I work as a financial controller and my total employment in finance is 10 years. According to seek.com I can expect 120K+. Please correct of if I am wrong.
> 
> You are right, it is better to apply for sponsorship ASAP as we never know what it is in their mind. Assessment usually takes 4 weeks, so if you manage to receive letter before end of November with help of courier, you might be able to receive State Sponsorship in mid of January or even before Xmas. They have long holidays from 25 December till 7 January.
> ...


No I don't know the result yet. Most probably it would be +ve as I am a CA and the people I know in this forum who are Pakistani CAs also got +ve assessment. Further, I applied for combined assessment (i.e. skills + employment), and as per ICAA, they refund AUD 100 if skills are assessed -ve. So I concluded and assumed it +ve as ICAA never contacted me with regards to refund of AUD 100 (Thanks God).


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Regarding salary, dhawalswami, I expect it to be at least 100-120 K before tax?
> Am I over optimistic? I work as a financial controller and my total employment in finance is 10 years. According to seek.com I can expect 120K+. Please correct of if I am wrong.
> 
> You are right, it is better to apply for sponsorship ASAP as we never know what it is in their mind. Assessment usually takes 4 weeks, so if you manage to receive letter before end of November with help of courier, you might be able to receive State Sponsorship in mid of January or even before Xmas. They have long holidays from 25 December till 7 January.
> ...


Dude

You should understand one thing about Australian job market- they do not regard overseas work experience very highly. That means that if you have worked as finance controller in your country, you may not be able to secure the same position in Australia. You need to compromise and start at a lower position to gain a foothold into the market. This happens to a lot of people and is not unique to your case.

Recruitment agents reject many candidates for their lack of local experience. So unless you have worked in Australia, finding that first job is always a challenge, which most people overcome in a few months.

I am not posting this to discourage you, just want you to be aware of the realities that awaits accountants and other migrants in Australia.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Why dont you give them a call directly and ask about the status and if possible have it collected by DHL / FEDEX


Yup am going to do that first thing in the morning tomorrow.
Thanks!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Regarding salary, dhawalswami, I expect it to be at least 100-120 K before tax?
> Am I over optimistic? I work as a financial controller and my total employment in finance is 10 years. According to seek.com I can expect 120K+. Please correct of if I am wrong.
> 
> You are right, it is better to apply for sponsorship ASAP as we never know what it is in their mind. Assessment usually takes 4 weeks, so if you manage to receive letter before end of November with help of courier, you might be able to receive State Sponsorship in mid of January or even before Xmas. They have long holidays from 25 December till 7 January.
> ...



Same what sre has said. Australian agencies dont give much weight to foreign experience. But it is not the case, where you won't benefit at all. It depends on what kind of work you have done and to what extent it is matching with the jobs available.

Just giving my example, I am a CA from India, having good knowledge and experience of GAAPs, Auditing standards, taxation and finance. As a CA, seek shows me 100K-140K packages. But in our field, one bad aspect is it is not same in every country. Each country has its own GAAPs, tax structures, and legal hierarchies. Hence, even though, I have worked with large entities and soled their tax issues, but that solution is not going to work in australia. The tax departments wont be as flexible as in India, Gaaps might not correspond to that of India, deadlines and requirements might not match, all these aspect make you a learner from an expert in first job.

So once we have local degree, shows we have knowledge and one-two years of local exp. will equip us with the power to negotiate on the table.

As far as your job is concerned, 10+ years of exp. in finance, is very good. And mostly finance matters remain the same in every country. So if you are planning to have a finance job you can demand, but if you are planning to accept any job that comes first, then you must keep your expectations to a lower side.

Its my thought, that whatever demand of accountants is being shown in SOL, is for clerical accountants. In SOL, there is also a category for Auditors, Finance Managers. There we can see that the number is not that high. This shows that if you are ready to work in clerical position, there are lot of jobs available, but for middle and top management, we need to fight a bit.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

sre375 said:


> Dude
> 
> You should understand one thing about Australian job market- they do not regard overseas work experience very highly. That means that if you have worked as finance controller in your country, you may not be able to secure the same position in Australia. You need to compromise and start at a lower position to gain a foothold into the market. This happens to a lot of people and is not unique to your case.
> 
> ...




Congrats Sre.. on getting grant on 25th Sep.
...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Why dont you give them a call directly and ask about the status and if possible have it collected by DHL / FEDEX


Hi ppl!!

Had called IPA today.
My assessor has been on leave since last week hence the delay.
She will resume on Monday, so hoping that atleast by next week it wll be done.
Looking at delivery issues of anastasia and sohaib, am planning to schedule a pick up frrom dhl.
Will keep you all posted.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Immi_AU said:


> Can anyone of you please answer to my question below?
> 
> I've more than1.5 years of experience after the completion of my coursework for the degree(not when the degree was awarded) which I didn't claim. I am going to apply for reassessment, can I claim that experience now? Is there any risk involved i.e ACS will refuse to consider it etc?


No problem in applying..they should include if u provide proper documentation


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

umashanker said:


> why 250 its only 50


50 for only those who got acs after jan 2013


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi ppl!!
> 
> Had called IPA today.
> My assessor has been on leave since last week hence the delay.
> ...



I too had a word with ICAA. I will be arranging my pickup through DHL. Hence, we can avoid the postal delays....

But to my surprise, my assessment started on 30-10-2013 and current status is showing completed and closed on 01-11-2013. Nowhere it is mentioned, whether it is positive or negative. Office hours are over, so now I will inquire on Monday.

Do anybody have any idea, that if assessment status is showing completed so early, what does it mean, whether it is positive or negative?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I too had a word with ICAA. I will be arranging my pickup through DHL. Hence, we can avoid the postal delays....
> 
> But to my surprise, my assessment started on 30-10-2013 and current status is showing completed and closed on 01-11-2013. Nowhere it is mentioned, whether it is positive or negative. Office hours are over, so now I will inquire on Monday.
> 
> Do anybody have any idea, that if assessment status is showing completed so early, what does it mean, whether it is positive or negative?


In my case they have said that they cannot share assessment details on phone or through mail. The only way out would be to know through the physical letter. Imagine they tell me this bluntly even after me paying 500aud for it. Reason being my 'privacy'. God only knows why such rules!!
I think yours has to surely be a positive considering the fact that indian ca is mutually recognised by icaa too. So chill buddy!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Btw, have you all completed the eoi. Am still not done with it.
Any suggestions on specific parts of the eoi which i should be extra careful with!!!


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Can anyone know the working hours of NSW?
Is Saturday and Sunday is off ?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Btw, have you all completed the eoi. Am still not done with it.
> Any suggestions on specific parts of the eoi which i should be extra careful with!!!




I have filed EOI two times. It is very easy, but it requires, IELTS TRF Number, Assessment Ref. Number, which is only available once, we have assessment result in our hand.

So as soon as we receive our assessment outcomes, we have to file EOI and then mention the number of EOI in NSW Nomination Application Form, and submit the docs to NSW.

EOI is easy to file and no complex things are there.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Can anyone know the working hours of NSW?
> Is Saturday and Sunday is off ?


Office hours of australia is 09.00 am to 05.00 pm (some +/- may exist from office to office). Sat and Sun are off.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I too had a word with ICAA. I will be arranging my pickup through DHL. Hence, we can avoid the postal delays....
> 
> But to my surprise, my assessment started on 30-10-2013 and current status is showing completed and closed on 01-11-2013. Nowhere it is mentioned, whether it is positive or negative. Office hours are over, so now I will inquire on Monday.
> 
> Do anybody have any idea, that if assessment status is showing completed so early, what does it mean, whether it is positive or negative?


If you have applied for combined assessment, then definitely it would be positive; since I have already mentioned that in case of negative assessment, they do refund AUD 100 on account of fee for employment assessment taken with the application as Combo. In the other case as well, I am confident that the assessment would be positive if you are an Indian of Pakistani CA.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> If you have applied for combined assessment, then definitely it would be positive; since I have already mentioned that in case of negative assessment, they do refund AUD 100 on account of fee for employment assessment taken with the application as Combo. In the other case as well, I am confident that the assessment would be positive if you are an Indian of Pakistani CA.




No Sohaib, it wasn't combo assessment. It was only skills, as I dont have enough evidences for my experiences.

But I too feel, that if it would have been negative, atlest it would have taken some more time or they might have requested for some more docs. But it got completed so early and without query, indicates it is successful.

lane:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Sohaib, your letter has taken too much time!!!
Hope it comes soon!!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> No Sohaib, it wasn't combo assessment. It was only skills, as I dont have enough evidences for my experiences.
> 
> But I too feel, that if it would have been negative, atlest it would have taken some more time or they might have requested for some more docs. But it got completed so early and without query, indicates it is successful.
> 
> lane:


Congrats in advance. Now I think u must apply NSW ASAP. I am in peace and not arranging DHL to pick my letter, because I do have option of 189 as well; however for that I need to wait 2 more months, but still its not a bad deal. The only factor which is inducing me to go for 190 is that 189 is lot more lengthier for Pakistanis as compared to 190.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Sohaib, your letter has taken too much time!!!
> Hope it comes soon!!


Yes it has taken 28 days to be precise, and still yet to be received. Though I m not sure from what end the delay is, Australia post or Pakistan post; I wish our postal service raises its standards and quality of services.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

*hello*

hello people

I am also an accountant waiting for skills assessment from IPA, I despatched my documents on September 12, 2013. Still waiting for reply from IPA. I have a few questions regarding state nomination
1. Are you guys applying yourselves or through consultant?
2. Is it a fairly simple process?
3. Is there any particular format for the CV, or any would do?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> hello people
> 
> I am also an accountant waiting for skills assessment from IPA, I despatched my documents on September 12, 2013. Still waiting for reply from IPA. I have a few questions regarding state nomination
> 1. Are you guys applying yourselves or through consultant?
> ...


Dear Omer,

Please dont scare me off!!!!
Are you serious about the time taken by ipa!!??
Or has your assessment got over and but letter has not been received!??
Please reply asap


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> hello people
> 
> I am also an accountant waiting for skills assessment from IPA, I despatched my documents on September 12, 2013. Still waiting for reply from IPA. I have a few questions regarding state nomination
> 1. Are you guys applying yourselves or through consultant?
> ...


1. Yes we all are applying ourselves, no agents involved
2. It is simple, not to worry. We all are helping each other out!!!
3. Dunno about the format thing. Hope others solve this


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

I dont know if they have dispatched the letter or not, we have sent them an email for status inquiry on Thursday. So let's see when they reply.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> I dont know if they have dispatched the letter or not, we have sent them an email for status inquiry on Thursday. So let's see when they reply.


I don't understand how they have taken why such a long time??
Can you please specify regarding the status?
Did you purposely not followup earlier??


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> I dont know if they have dispatched the letter or not, we have sent them an email for status inquiry on Thursday. So let's see when they reply.


Welcome Omer,

It is better to first contact through phone and then send an email, for the purpose of record. This way atleast you can avoid delay in replies of email.

Regarding format of resume, it will be better if it is in Australian style. Google it and you might find one. In some post Ashok has written that this resume is analysed by experts of nominated profession, so if this is correct, then it should be fairly detailed, mentioning each and every relevant task that you performed.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> If you have applied for combined assessment, then definitely it would be positive; since I have already mentioned that in case of negative assessment, they do refund AUD 100 on account of fee for employment assessment taken with the application as Combo. In the other case as well, I am confident that the assessment would be positive if you are an Indian of Pakistani CA.




sohaib,

you too got your assessment from icaa. in online status there is no date in result issued column, the only date is in completed column. what does it mean, they have issued assessment certificate or it indicates negative result?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Welcome Omer,
> 
> It is better to first contact through phone and then send an email, for the purpose of record. This way atleast you can avoid delay in replies of email.
> 
> ...


Can you provide the link for that relevant post


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> sohaib,
> 
> you too got your assessment from icaa. in online status there is no date in result issued column, the only date is in completed column. what does it mean, they have issued assessment certificate or it indicates negative result?


Result issue date was the date when assessment was estimated to be finalized. While the completed date is the actual date when it is finalized. Since your assessment is finalized, the result issue date no longer exists. That column shows some date only when the assessment is in progress. I hope I was able to explain.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank u everyone. There is another question I have. How do we know that they would consider CA equal to their Bachelors and we get 15 points for academic qualification?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Thank u everyone. There is another question I have. How do we know that they would consider CA equal to their Bachelors and we get 15 points for academic qualification?


This will be mentioned in their letter.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

About2013 said:


> First you need to check if you manage to get 55 Points after two year Exp deduction.
> 
> If yes than pay $50 to ACS and send update ACS to NSW. But if you are getting short to score 55 points update your ACS. But WITHDRAW your NSW application so that you can get $300 application refund. Or you can ask NSW to hold your application as you are planning to give IELTS exam. And see how long they can hold your application.
> 
> Please consult your Agent before making any decision.


do we need to get the new ACS notarized and send hard copy to NSW or scanned one will be ok?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Can you provide the link for that relevant post




http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sw-ss-accountant-post2083577.html#post2083577


----------



## tarangoyal (Aug 13, 2013)

Even the Visa takes a long time. CO assignment takes a long time   

Australia immigration - all timelines have been increased.


----------



## DivineGrace (Mar 24, 2013)

hello guys

We are not utilizing the forum in the proper way !!!
the thread is nsw sponsorship so we should post our experiences with processing timelines and things specific to nsw migration


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*ICAI Australia Chapter - Information Document*

dear pals,

i contacted migration support team of icai chapter in australia and found that they have prepared an information document for new immigrants.

i went through it and found it useful. might help you too.

also this link was there in the file, which indicates salary levels.

Wishing you all happy diwali and a prosperous new year.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> dear pals,
> 
> i contacted migration support team of icai chapter in australia and found that they have prepared an information document for new immigrants.
> 
> ...


This is indeed very good piece of info. Thanks


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello Nishant.
Could u please tell me how u inquired from IPA about ur status on the phone? Did u just tell your name or some reference number? I am not sure because my skill assessment was filed by an agent


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Sohaib bhai, ab hum bhi aapki biradari me shamil ho chuke hain....

Eventhough I instructed ICAA that I am arranging a pickup by DHL, they posted my assessment result by normal post. Now am also having my fingers crossed, because I think it will take 20-30 days min to reach at my home, and without which I wont be able to apply for NSW SS.

I cant imaging how efficient they are, that they finalised it on friday evening and on the same day they posted it.......

sab dua karo bhaio, ki jyada wait na karna pade.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Sohaib bhai, ab hum bhi aapki biradari me shamil ho chuke hain....
> 
> Eventhough I instructed ICAA that I am arranging a pickup by DHL, they posted my assessment result by normal post. Now am also having my fingers crossed, because I think it will take 20-30 days min to reach at my home, and without which I wont be able to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Dont worry bro, i trust indian post. You will get your letter in next 2weeks max.
Btw, if my statement comes true, you will have to give me a mini party when we meet in australia!!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Guess what guys!!
Got below mail from ipa.
Now we 3 are in the same boat!!!

Dear Mr Dundas,

Please note that your application has been finalised, and the letter was sent by Express Post to you on 29 October 2013 . 

Australian Post has confirmed that the assessment outcome letter was despatched to India on 30 October 2013. Please note that Express Post International is not a courier service. It guarantees international despatch on the working day following postage, depending on available flights. Letters are not traceable once they leave Australia.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hello Nishant.
> Could u please tell me how u inquired from IPA about ur status on the phone? Did u just tell your name or some reference number? I am not sure because my skill assessment was filed by an agent


Hi Omer,

Every candidate is given a reference number. It must be in the acknowledgement mail sent by ipa. In your case, i think your agent must have received it. Do query with him.
I mailed them with an enquiry and also made a followup call.

I think you too should directly call the office and talk with your assessor. They are very friendly.

Btw, i hope you know your assessor name.
I feel you better call your agent and ask him to forward you all correspondence from ipa to him/her.
After that call ipa office and personally enquire.

Only apprehension i have is- will they correspond with you if you are going through a MARA agent!! Can others too please chip in.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Sohaib bhai, ab hum bhi aapki biradari me shamil ho chuke hain....
> 
> Eventhough I instructed ICAA that I am arranging a pickup by DHL, they posted my assessment result by normal post. Now am also having my fingers crossed, because I think it will take 20-30 days min to reach at my home, and without which I wont be able to apply for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board buddy. Apart from jokes, I really wish pray that you don't suffer like I am suffering, and also pray that Postal service of your country is more efficient than mine. Best of luck.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Should we reduce experience in EOI after receiving new ACS with deducted experience??


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

*Postage service*

Dear sohaib

Have you made an inquiry from the post office about your letter?? I am just curious why it is taking so long, since I am yet to receive my reply too


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dont worry bro, i trust indian post. You will get your letter in next 2weeks max.
> Btw, if my statement comes true, you will have to give me a mini party when we meet in australia!!!!




Sure Why Not......


Once we all reach NSW, we all will have a great party together.....

:lalala:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Dear sohaib
> 
> Have you made an inquiry from the post office about your letter?? I am just curious why it is taking so long, since I am yet to receive my reply too


Dear Omer

Yes I did inquired last friday the official of my area's post office responsible for dispatching the letter. He told that they hadn't received the letter till then and was cursing the system for the delay. He told me that the letter from overseas reaches its destination after passing through 3 to 4 points in Pakistan. So I am helpless for now.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Attached file shows a sample EOI filing process. Displayed screens might change according to the responses and options selected.

Might help to you guys.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Attached file shows a sample EOI filing process. Displayed screens might change according to the responses and options selected.
> 
> Might help to you guys.


Have u got your ICAA letter? HOw did u quote your ICAA reference number? Is that the same candidate number?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Attached file shows a sample EOI filing process. Displayed screens might change according to the responses and options selected.
> 
> Might help to you guys.


Don't you think that you need to check "highest claimed qualification" on page 15 of the file. I think CA qualification should be there, instead of BCom.

Further, brother you have shared your personal details which is not recommended in any case as it may potentially impair your privacy. My humble suggestion is to be cautious in future.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Have u got your ICAA letter? HOw did u quote your ICAA reference number? Is that the same candidate number?


When I have got mine, it was the same number.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Don't you think that you need to check "highest claimed qualification" on page 15 of the file. I think CA qualification should be there, instead of BCom.
> 
> Further, brother you have shared your personal details which is not recommended in any case as it may potentially impair your privacy. My humble suggestion is to be cautious in future.



Dear Bro,

Thanks for your sincere concerns.... But its not my application, neither of any other person. Its a fake EOI, just to have an idea of what screens appear... Also, as immigration dept doesnt recognise professional qualification for points test, there is no equivalent level for professional degree. So as highest qualification for points test is Bachelor Degree, it is showing the same on page 15, but on page 11 you can see, CA is also mentioned there.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Have u got your ICAA letter? HOw did u quote your ICAA reference number? Is that the same candidate number?



I had a word with ICAA, they said that reference number remains the same and no additional reference number or candidate number or result number is printed on letter. It is the same reference number which we use for checking status online. So the same needs to be mentioned in EOI as well.

So, as we are having our reference numbers, we can very well file our EOIs, and get our EOI Ref. Number to be quoted on NSW SS form.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi!

Just submitted docs for NSW SS and received an acknowledgement letter today. They have said that they proceed with application from October 3d now. Any ideas how long will it take to receive a result? My occupation is 221112 Management Accountant. 
Any reply would be helpful!!

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just submitted docs for NSW SS and received an acknowledgement letter today. They have said that they proceed with application from October 3d now. Any ideas how long will it take to receive a result? My occupation is 221112 Management Accountant.
> Any reply would be helpful!!
> ...


Hi Anastasia,

You will get your invitation to apply soon.. For Finance sector people, the invitation has been sent very quickly.. Just check my timeline...

Get ready to lodge your visa application.. Fill your Form 80, scan your certificates and do all related stuff...

If you want to know something, PM me..

All the best..:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi Anastasia,
> 
> You will get your invitation to apply soon.. For Finance sector people, the invitation has been sent very quickly.. Just check my timeline...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rukhal for prompt reply!!

my heartful congratulations with your recent visa grant!! Best of luck to you!!

Btw, when you submitted your docs to NSW did they told you that they proceed with June or July applications at the moment?

Did you claim any points for employment?

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Thanks Rukhal for prompt reply!!
> 
> my heartful congratulations with your recent visa grant!! Best of luck to you!!
> 
> ...


Hi Anastasia,

Thanks a lot for your wishes... 

I submitted documents on 1st August and received the acknowledgement on 5th of August. They have mentioned that they are processing applications received on 12th July by that time.. So I was thinking like I will get SS somewhere in mid September based on their processing during the time of lodging.. However, I went through the spreadsheet in this thread and got to know that finance sector people are getting the SS approval quickly..

Due to that, I got ready for the next stage by filling form 80, scanning documents and getting other required documents.. I got SS approval on 30th August and it was very easy since I had done preparations for that stage.. When you get the SS approval, its very hard to concentrate on other things due to the happiness...:hippie::hippie:

Anyway, I didn't claim points for the employment. However, I submitted all the documents relating working experience as well... Because if they request those documents, it will require more time..

If you want to know anything, please ask me.. I will help as much as I can.. I have learnt lot of things from this forum and now its my time to help others..

Get ready for the next step.. You will get SS approval soon..

All the very best

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

ruchkal said:


> Hi Anastasia,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your wishes...
> 
> ...


Hi

Can you tell me when you submitted documents did you just scan the original or did you photocopy attest then scan the attested documents?


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

I am going to submit documents for NSW today, do I need to include a salary slip. I read it is optional but I want to know how other applicants usually do regarding this.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

samkalu said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you tell me when you submitted documents did you just scan the original or did you photocopy attest then scan the attested documents?


Dear Samkalu,

I applied through a MARA agent so that I am not aware about attesting documents. I think its better to ask from someone who have applied directly without an agent.

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

richardlee said:


> I am going to submit documents for NSW today, do I need to include a salary slip. I read it is optional but I want to know how other applicants usually do regarding this.


Hi Richardlee,

I didn't claim points for employment but I presented all the appointment letters, confirmation letters, salary increment letters and pay slips.

I have seen in this thread that some case officers for SS approval has asked for most recent payslips and all.

So I think it is better to present whatever the documents you have to present your case in the strongest possible way..

Good luck..

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## MUSTANG4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can anyone pls tell me from where i can find information about how ACS calculate work exp??
Thanks
Preet


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Rukhal, 

Can I scan originals? Or it should be sertified copies only?

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

MUSTANG4 said:


> Can anyone pls tell me from where i can find information about how ACS calculate work exp??
> Thanks
> Preet


News & Updates | Australian Computer Society

Search for:
Skill Level Requirement Met Date


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

Finally got invitation !!
Thank you all for your support. All the best


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Rukhal,
> 
> Can I scan originals? Or it should be sertified copies only?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I applied through an agent and I scanned the original and gave to the agent. I am afraid I don't know whether those should be certified or not... 

Can you ask from this thread about that? There are lot of people who have applied directly.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1924.html#post2271962

Ruchkal


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

aryal said:


> Finally got invitation !!
> Thank you all for your support. All the best


Congratulations aryal..
Do you have old ACS or new ACS? How many years did you claim?


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

aryal said:


> Finally got invitation !!
> Thank you all for your support. All the best


Congratulations Aryal....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Be very careful.. Don't miss a single thing.. Present your case in the strongest possible way so you can get your visa grant without delays...

Wish you all the very best buddy... Good luck..

Ruchkal


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

anyone received their letter yet??


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> anyone received their letter yet??


No yaar, still waiting, waiting & waiting.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

same here!! don't know why the postal system is taking so long


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi!!
Talked with my postman to check in the post office about my parcel.
Keeping fingers crossed man!!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> Talked with my postman to check in the post office about my parcel.
> Keeping fingers crossed man!!


I have checked with the postman twice. Fingers are crossed for the last 35 days


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> same here!! don't know why the postal system is taking so long


Omer, when did they post/dispatch your letter?


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

*Any progress on Invitation for Software Engineer With Re-Assesment report from ACS-*

*Did Anyone Applied for ACS re-evaluation of Skill Assesment With New Experience documents ?
Please update.

Any progress on Invitation for Software Engineer With Re-Assesment report from ACS- NSW*


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Finally got the letter!!!!!!!!
Yuppieeeeeee


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

alok509gupta said:


> *Did Anyone Applied for ACS re-evaluation of Skill Assesment With New Experience documents ?
> Please update.
> 
> Any progress on Invitation for Software Engineer With Re-Assesment report from ACS- NSW*


I APPLIED for re-validation and got it done within a week. Now updating my EOI according to new ACS


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Finally got the letter!!!!!!!!
> Yuppieeeeeee


That is very quick. Congrats. Now prepare for NSW application. BTW they haven't updated their list since 14 Oct 2013, would you wait for new list to be published or take the risk to submit the application. I mean what if the list is changed while your courier would be on its way and (God forbid) our occupation is suspended by them in the revised list.


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I APPLIED for re-validation and got it done within a week. Now updating my EOI according to new ACS


Did you applied just to get new skill assesment letter from ACS or you provided new documents as well (In case to cover your new experience) ??


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

hsizan said:


> I APPLIED for re-validation and got it done within a week. Now updating my EOI according to new ACS


Why did you applied for new ACS?
How many years did they reduced?
How many points did you got after your new ACS?


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats!! 
Actually, msohaib the thing is my consultant is not sharing the reference number with me, so I can't call and check myself and the consultant is not calling either. So, I don't know when exactly have they dispatched


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> That is very quick. Congrats. Now prepare for NSW application. BTW they haven't updated their list since 14 Oct 2013, would you wait for new list to be published or take the risk to submit the application. I mean what if the list is changed while your courier would be on its way and (God forbid) our occupation is suspended by them in the revised list.


Then my dear friend, i shall bang my head 100 times.
Or might apply to act or northern australia.
Lets see now planning on how to complete the application and send application asap.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Nishant!
> 
> My list of docs is quite simple as I do not claim any points for employment.
> 
> ...


Hi Anastasia,

In the application form they have mentioned that:
1) slef assessment is to be done-if we are not claiming points for work experience, do we still tick the relevant point slab or not? And we have to tick nsw ss too, right?
2) there is a declaration in the end, which we have to prepare from a notary public or only sign the declaration on the application form itslef?
3) all documents are to be provided only in attested form right?
4) you prepared the bank draft in which name? And for what amount?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Congrats!!
> Actually, msohaib the thing is my consultant is not sharing the reference number with me, so I can't call and check myself and the consultant is not calling either. So, I don't know when exactly have they dispatched


Why dont you talk with a representative at the assessment office directly. Tell him the issue you are facing.
Plus do call the agent and demand info, as it is your right to know!!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Finally got the letter!!!!!!!!
> Yuppieeeeeee


Congrats BRO......... I am really happy for you.......:thumb:


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Anastasia,
> 
> In the application form they have mentioned that:
> 1) slef assessment is to be done-if we are not claiming points for work experience, do we still tick the relevant point slab or not? And we have to tick nsw ss too, right?
> ...



Dear Nishant,

1. Self assessment means only identifying your points in the point table, but still all documents will be verified and accordingly points would be awarded. If you want to claim your work experience then you circle that, but if you are not going for 189 visa, and you will manage to have 55 points without nomination, there's no need to complicate the application.

2. I didn't found any declaration at the end, which requires to be notarised. There's a declaration to be signed by applicant or migration agent. If you have some other form than what is available on NSW website, please attach here.

3. All documents needs to be attested (notarised preferred)

4. Demand Draft / Cheque should be in name of *NSW Trade and Investment* for *AU$ 300*

By the way who is Anastasia in this forum? I thought I know all the people in this forum. And dude update your signature......


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Congrats!!
> Actually, msohaib the thing is my consultant is not sharing the reference number with me, so I can't call and check myself and the consultant is not calling either. So, I don't know when exactly have they dispatched



Dear Omer,

I agree with Nishant, knowing details of your application is your right. Migration agent is after all an agent not the main applicant and he cant dominate you or deny you.


But there is one problem, if you have nominated a migration agent, then no assessing authority will talk to you directly. If a migration agent is nominated, only he can get answers from assessing authority.

If you can disappoint your agent then tell him to give you reference number or fill Form 956, disappoint him and send a scanned copy to the institute, asking your details.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear Nishant,
> 
> 1. Self assessment means only identifying your points in the point table, but still all documents will be verified and accordingly points would be awarded. If you want to claim your work experience then you circle that, but if you are not going for 189 visa, and you will manage to have 55 points without nomination, there's no need to complicate the application.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy!

Yes i was asking about the declaration to be signed by the applicant in the end. Thanks for the clarifications!!
So i need to attach documents of my work experience for reference but not add points for the same, right!?
Buddy, anastasia is the name of ashoka.manjari.
Yes will update the signature today. I use my cell mostly but have to update signature by laptop.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear Omer,
> 
> I agree with Nishant, knowing details of your application is your right. Migration agent is after all an agent not the main applicant and he cant dominate you or deny you.
> 
> ...


Could u please tell me the procedure for removing the agent from in between myself and IPA


----------



## MUSTANG4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Khan!! it was really helpful.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi buddy!
> 
> Yes i was asking about the declaration to be signed by the applicant in the end. Thanks for the clarifications!!
> So i need to attach documents of my work experience for reference but not add points for the same, right!?
> ...




Yes you can....


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Could u please tell me the procedure for removing the agent from in between myself and IPA



There is a Form 956 available on the website of Welcome to DIBP. Download it fill it, sign it and send it to IPA.

Might be they will demand only scanned copy, but if they demand a hard copy to be sent by courier or so, hard luck dude.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of filing my application for state sponsorship with NSW. Pls advise whether a DD of issued by ICICI bank through JP Morgan Chase payable in Sydney would be acceptable by NSW.

I have searched on this forum and found mixed results, for some it was accepted and for others it was not.
I am confused!!!!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Nishant!
> 
> My list of docs is quite simple as I do not claim any points for employment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am in the process of filing my application for state sponsorship with NSW. Pls advise whether a DD issued by ICICI bank through JP Morgan Chase payable in Sydney would be acceptable by NSW.

I have searched on this forum and found mixed results, for some it was accepted and for others it was not.
I am confused!!!!

About the location of payment, do I need to specify "Sydney / Australia" along with "NSW Trade and Investment " on the DD, as in the website of NSW they have not mentioned anything about the location.


Thanks in advance,


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

*DD*



caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filing my application for state sponsorship with NSW. Pls advise whether a DD issued by ICICI bank through JP Morgan Chase payable in Sydney would be acceptable by NSW.
> 
> ...


Hello!

Honestly saying I can't help you much. I saw on forum that those which used JP Morgan DD were acceptable. I think the Bank is world wilde and is present in AU. 

You do not need to write Sydney as NSW means all New South Wales area. 

I personally had troubles with DD as in my country as we have not JP Morgan branch, so I asked my friend from AU to issue DD for me and send me. I believe, however (as a banker))) that JP Morgan DD must be acceptable. The only troubles I found about that on the forum is that DD is only valid for 3 month and will need to be updated once expired.

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi buddy!
> 
> Yes i was asking about the declaration to be signed by the applicant in the end. Thanks for the clarifications!!
> So i need to attach documents of my work experience for reference but not add points for the same, right!?
> ...


BTW I did not include any references in my application as NSW says in FAQ they do not need them if you are not going to claim any points for employment..

but, probably it will not be a mistake anyhow to provide them..

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filing my application for state sponsorship with NSW. Pls advise whether a DD of issued by ICICI bank through JP Morgan Chase payable in Sydney would be acceptable by NSW.
> 
> ...


Its acceptable dear.
I got it from ing vysa bank.
If you like press thanks button


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Rukhal,
> 
> Can I scan originals? Or it should be sertified copies only?
> 
> ...


Its better to go with certified copies.
I did it and got invitation in 25 days only.
If you like hit thanks button


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!
Found a link where they have provided an example of a dd.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/97787-nsw-state-sponsorship-payment-3.html

Btw, which branch of icici did you go to? Am too planning to get it issued from icici.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> Found a link where they have provided an example of a dd.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/97787-nsw-state-sponsorship-payment-3.html
> ...


Hi, 

As far as my experience goes, not all branches issue a DD in foreign currency, I went to the main branch in my city.it would be better to call them up before visiting the branch. Go before 1 pm to get the DD on the same day otherwise they ask you to collect it the next day.


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey folks I have received invitation


----------



## hsizan (Jul 23, 2013)

imrukhan81 said:


> Why did you applied for new ACS?
> How many years did they reduced?
> How many points did you got after your new ACS?


To get the new letter
2 years
10


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Yuppieee....

Today I received my ICAA Skills Assessment letter by normal post. Its hardly a week and it reached my home.

Moving ahead with EOI and NSW SS.....


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Yuppieee....
> 
> Today I received my ICAA Skills Assessment letter by normal post. Its hardly a week and it reached my home.
> 
> Moving ahead with EOI and NSW SS.....


Many congrats


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Many congrats


Sohaub, now its high time for you to apply for reprint and get it collected by DHL


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Yuppieee....
> 
> Today I received my ICAA Skills Assessment letter by normal post. Its hardly a week and it reached my home.
> 
> Moving ahead with EOI and NSW SS.....


Thats great news dhavalswamy!!!
Even am doing the same, trying to rush here and there.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Sohaub, now its high time for you to apply for reprint and get it collected by DHL


Even i agree with this. You and omer both need to fasten this.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Sohaub, now its high time for you to apply for reprint and get it collected by DHL


Yes you are right. I've already asked ICAA to reprint my letter which has been reprinted by them today. Since tomorrow is a gazeted holiday in Pakistan, I'll book DHL's pickup service on Monday Insha'allah. It will take another 4 to 5 days, afterwhich I'll apply to NSW, if occupation would still be in their list.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any idea when the occupation list would be revised!!??


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Any idea when the occupation list would be revised!!??


Last two lists were dated 14 oct and 3 oct. So keeping current trend in view, list can be updated anytime soon


----------



## annekelleher (Nov 9, 2013)

*190 Nomination NSW*

Hi Guys I an preparing my application to submit to NSW for 190 Nomination. I am a Mental health Nurse, currently on a 457 visa which expires soon and am living and working in NSW, just moved here from Qld a few months ago. Ok so my question is in regards to the IELTS, are they necessary if I am don't need English language points? Or are they a must? I have everything else I need and I just didn;t think I needed this as I havent before, I'm from Ireland and English is my first language.

The other question I had was from date of submission what are current processing times?

Any advice welcome


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Last two lists were dated 14 oct and 3 oct. So keeping current trend in view, list can be updated anytime soon


Hoping we will still be there iA, hey guys I have a questions directed to those who r CA's
1. when u were filling in the EOI, what did u choose as the highest qualification? Bachelors or other degree/ qualification?
2. For those of u who r not claiming points for experience, in the question where it says "is experience relevant to nominated occupation," do u choose yes or no?
3. Are u selecting both 189 and 190 in the EOI or just 190?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys, need some help!
My skill assessment mentions that my Bachelor of Commerce is equal to Australian bachelors.
Query:- While filling the form should I mention that I am also a Cost Accountant.
Background:- I have work experience after my Bachelors, which is cumulatively more than 5 years, but I cant provide any documentation of the same. While on job I had done my Cost Accounting degree too.
I passed my B.Com in 2006 and Cost Accounting in 2010.
Reason for this query:- In my education do I mention all qualifications or only B.Com? Plus in my experience, do I mention my entire work experience or only post 2010?
Note:- I am not claiming points for work experience

Please help out!!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

In the EOI:
1) Though i am entering my employment details, I do not wish to claim the same. How do I proceed- Do i select 'No' for employment closely related to occupation??


----------



## nagaluru (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I need your help knowing below details.

Background: I have applied for NSW state sponsorship in July end
Category: Analyst Programmer (261311)

I am not finishing 1 year work experience in NSW and wanted to update my EOI.

1) How are points calculated in the system (to add 5 additional points) for onshore experience? Is there an option to choose (Which I could not find) or it automatically calculates your onshore experience and adds 5 points?

2) My ACS accessment says "The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code" - Does this mean I need to add experience that's after April 2006 in work experience section and nothing prior to that?

3) Once I update my EOI details and Submit my EOI again, does this change the originally submitted date? If yes, I will need fresh and last in waiting queue?

Appreciate your valuable inputs.

ACS - +ve: IELTS: 6 State Sponsorship submitted: 27-July ACK from NSW: 28-July Category: 2611


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

annekelleher said:


> Hi Guys I an preparing my application to submit to NSW for 190 Nomination. I am a Mental health Nurse, currently on a 457 visa which expires soon and am living and working in NSW, just moved here from Qld a few months ago. Ok so my question is in regards to the IELTS, are they necessary if I am don't need English language points? Or are they a must? I have everything else I need and I just didn;t think I needed this as I havent before, I'm from Ireland and English is my first language.
> 
> The other question I had was from date of submission what are current processing times?
> 
> Any advice welcome


No gou donot need.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> In the EOI:
> 1) Though i am entering my employment details, I do not wish to claim the same. How do I proceed- Do i select 'No' for employment closely related to occupation??


I've read somewhere in the skill select booklet that one should have atleast employment of one year in the nominated or closely related occupation. So if I were filling the form, I'd have selected "yes" for that


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Guys, need some help!
> My skill assessment mentions that my Bachelor of Commerce is equal to Australian bachelors.
> Query:- While filling the form should I mention that I am also a Cost Accountant.
> Background:- I have work experience after my Bachelors, which is cumulatively more than 5 years, but I cant provide any documentation of the same. While on job I had done my Cost Accounting degree too.
> ...


Are you sure if your bachelors degree was assessed as equal to Australian bachelors or your cost management accountant qualification? I'm also BCom and CA, so I'd have chosen CA as the highest qualification. Another reason for choosing CA is that I've also got the masters equavalency from the Higher Education of Pakistan, that too on the basis of CA.

Further I don't see any harm in mentioning experience of 5 years. They should be least concerned for that as you are not claiming experience points. Although u will not gain points for that, but it will add value to your SS application


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hoping we will still be there iA, hey guys I have a questions directed to those who r CA's
> 1. when u were filling in the EOI, what did u choose as the highest qualification? Bachelors or other degree/ qualification?
> 2. For those of u who r not claiming points for experience, in the question where it says "is experience relevant to nominated occupation," do u choose yes or no?
> 3. Are u selecting both 189 and 190 in the EOI or just 190?


1. As I already posted on reply to Nishant's post, I'd have chosen CA as highest qualification. 
2. I'd have chosen "yes"
3. I've no idea, looking forward to others' input on that matter


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, 

I am not claiming any points for work experience, should I fill up the experience details column of NSW SS form.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Are you sure if your bachelors degree was assessed as equal to Australian bachelors or your cost management accountant qualification? I'm also BCom and CA, so I'd have chosen CA as the highest qualification. Another reason for choosing CA is that I've also got the masters equavalency from the Higher Education of Pakistan, that too on the basis of CA.
> 
> Further I don't see any harm in mentioning experience of 5 years. They should be least concerned for that as you are not claiming experience points. Although u will not gain points for that, but it will add value to your SS application


1. There is no option of CA there. U have to choose one out of 4 options they give you. The only relevant are "Australian bachelors" and "other qualification/diploma" which of these two shall we choose. 
2. If you 'yes' that experience is relevant, the EOI will give u 5 points and I have read that u should not over claim points in EOI
3. Could anyone tell me if they r selecting both 189 and 190 visas in EOI


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> 1. There is no option of CA there. U have to choose one out of 4 options they give you. The only relevant are "Australian bachelors" and "other qualification/diploma" which of these two shall we choose.
> 2. If you 'yes' that experience is relevant, the EOI will give u 5 points and I have read that u should not over claim points in EOI
> 3. Could anyone tell me if they r selecting both 189 and 190 visas in EOI


Yes we are claiming for both 189 and 190


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes we are claiming for both 189 and 190


Have u chosen qualification as "Australian bachelors" and written CA under the 'course name' head?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

V hv not studid in australia so v shld not select dat option
Bt d first option abt relevant education


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> V hv not studid in australia so v shld not select dat option
> Bt d first option abt relevant education


Hey Nishant and suhaib. 
Let me clarify my question. In EOI, for education we have to choose one of the following:
- Doctoral Degree (Other)
- Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Masters Degree (Other)
- Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Honours Degree (Other)
- Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Bachelors Degree (Other)
- Bachelors Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Graduate Diploma
- Advanced Diploma
- Diploma
- Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority

Which of these r u CA's choosing?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hey Nishant and suhaib.
> Let me clarify my question. In EOI, for education we have to choose one of the following:
> - Doctoral Degree (Other)
> - Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> ...


I think I'd select " Bachelors Degree in Science, Business or Technology". How about u Nishant?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Guys, need some help!
> My skill assessment mentions that my Bachelor of Commerce is equal to Australian bachelors.
> Query:- While filling the form should I mention that I am also a Cost Accountant.
> Background:- I have work experience after my Bachelors, which is cumulatively more than 5 years, but I cant provide any documentation of the same. While on job I had done my Cost Accounting degree too.
> ...


Hello Nishant!

Mention all your qualifications and all your jobs in application. These people are going to analyze what kind of professional you are in real with out any odd restrictions of skills assessor in order to make sure you match their work market


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> In the EOI:
> 1) Though i am entering my employment details, I do not wish to claim the same. How do I proceed- Do i select 'No' for employment closely related to occupation??


Yes, for those rejected in assessmet, choose not relevant.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Nishant!
> 
> Mention all your qualifications and all your jobs in application. These people are going to analyze what kind of professional you are in real with out any odd restrictions of skills assessor in order to make sure you match their work market


Do you mean NSW form?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hey Nishant and suhaib.
> Let me clarify my question. In EOI, for education we have to choose one of the following:
> - Doctoral Degree (Other)
> - Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> ...


My logic says that no matter what degree we hold, it is always compared to a bachelors degree by assessment authorities.
So obviously we should select bachelor degree
Others please advise.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes we are claiming for both 189 and 190


Dear All,

I am just sharing what I have understood in all the process.....

First of all Australian DIAC doesn't have any level of qualification between bachelors and doctorate. Hence, CA / CS / CWA are all considered equivalent to bachelor degree for points test. Hence, in mentioning qualifications, we have to mention bachelor of commerce in equal to bachelor degree and then we need to mention our professional degree in other qualifications.

As far as experience is concerned, if you cant prove it and if you are going with NSW SS, it is better not to take risk by claiming its points and applying for 189 and 190 both. Because, if you provide your experience it will award points for that and might be your application will get selected under 189, then you will be required to apply for visa and also to pay the fees. But then if CO disagree with employment claims, then we will lose the visa fees. So in my opinion, if we are applying for NSW SS and we are not that rich enough to take risk of visa fees, better go with a strong application under 190 without points of experience.

I dont have exact idea, whether mentioning experience and stating that it is not in relevant field, will give a positive or negative impact on application.

As far as my application is considered, I am not declaring any experience, neither in EOI nor in NSW SS Application, just to keep it simple and not to make it complex.

Any inputs or corrections are strongly welcome.

And today I was having a look at the DIAC's website to file my EOI, but to my surprise they have again increased visa fees from 01st September 2013. A second hike in just 2 months. What they are upto? Will the fees remain same till we get our nominations?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

In filing EOI, under IELTS section, it is asking Ref. Number, are we supposed to write only Candidate Number in it or we need to prefix it with centre number also?

Centre - IN655
Candidate No. - 065950

do we need to write IN655-065950 ??


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> In filing EOI, under IELTS section, it is asking Ref. Number, are we supposed to write only Candidate Number in it or we need to prefix it with centre number also?
> 
> Centre - IN655
> Candidate No. - 065950
> ...


On the bottom right side there would be a test reposrt reference number, i wrote that.
Dhaval, i feel we should mention our work experience in both eoi and ss. Reason being it gives a true and fair view, plus adds weightage too. I am mentioning all the experience though not claiming it. Nsw ss people have to feel we are worth it to give a positive reply.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Yes, for those rejected in assessmet, choose not relevant.


Anastasia,

I have not got my assessment done as am not claiming points for the same.
So in that case i do mention in eoi and claim it is not relevant, right!!???


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Do you mean NSW form?


No, i meant the eoi.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> On the bottom right side there would be a test reposrt reference number, i wrote that.
> Dhaval, i feel we should mention our work experience in both eoi and ss. Reason being it gives a true and fair view, plus adds weightage too. I am mentioning all the experience though not claiming it. Nsw ss people have to feel we are worth it to give a positive reply.


I totally agree with Nishant on the both matters i.e. of IELTS TRF number and experience claim.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> On the bottom right side there would be a test reposrt reference number, i wrote that.
> Dhaval, i feel we should mention our work experience in both eoi and ss. Reason being it gives a true and fair view, plus adds weightage too. I am mentioning all the experience though not claiming it. Nsw ss people have to feel we are worth it to give a positive reply.



Yeah it is better to mention the experience, but what I am not comfortable with is mentioning that it was not relevant with nominated occupation. Will not it be a negative sign that though we are qualified, we dont have not worked for so many years in relevant occupation. Anyways, we all know that experience is always having more weightage than qualifications. This is what I am concerned with. If I mention I have worked for past seven years in irrelevant occupation, what am I going to do after reaching Australia, they might reject my application on this ground.

Another option is not to select 189 and only to select 190, hence we will not get invitation unless NSW SS is awarded and then mention experience and also claim points for that, by mentioning it was relevant.

What do you feel guys?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Anastasia,
> 
> I have not got my assessment done as am not claiming points for the same.
> So in that case i do mention in eoi and claim it is not relevant, right!!???


Yes, you mention experience and tick it as not relevant. Then system will understand that you don'u claim any points for that.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Certified Documents | NSW*

Hi,

Can any one of you update me over following on account of NSW Application.

1.) Should I get the optional documents like Offer letters, Salary certificates, payslips certified too, since offer letters are like 10 pages from 3 different companies, It would be a headache. 

2.) Should I Keep the claimed points as (Age 30 + Qualification 15 + Experience 10 (claiming) = 55) or should I claim for the NSW points too in the Application form

Looking for usual swift response.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Yeah it is better to mention the experience, but what I am not comfortable with is mentioning that it was not relevant with nominated occupation. Will not it be a negative sign that though we are qualified, we dont have not worked for so many years in relevant occupation. Anyways, we all know that experience is always having more weightage than qualifications. This is what I am concerned with. If I mention I have worked for past seven years in irrelevant occupation, what am I going to do after reaching Australia, they might reject my application on this ground.
> 
> Another option is not to select 189 and only to select 190, hence we will not get invitation unless NSW SS is awarded and then mention experience and also claim points for that, by mentioning it was relevant.
> 
> What do you feel guys?


In both cases you will have to mention your experience as not relevant, otherwise system will reward you with points which you will not be able to prove further.. and than it will be a problem which may lead to rejection of visa. 

I suppose that we should show our experience to be consistent. You will have to provide cv to NSW anyhow, so it is better to show the same info everywhere. 

After all, it is the same fault to have no experience or have not relevant experience...

Another thing is you should be honest and provide all information about yourself and do not hide anything.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one of you update me over following on account of NSW Application.
> 
> ...


For q 1 . Include all.
Q 2 yes circle the points for nsw ss also. Its mandatory.
Hit thanx if you like


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one of you update me over following on account of NSW Application.
> 
> ...


Hi Tauseef!

You should claim for SS as well +5 points. 
You may submit offer letters but they are optional. References and payslips are mandatory.

Hope it helps,
Anastasia


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Yup!
I tried first to keep experience as relevant. But doing that added 5points for my experience.
So obviously that was not correct way ahead.
Plus, as anastasia said, i felt that as such our CV mentions all our experience, then why not mention it in the eoi. The eoi rules state that our application can be rejected if we provide incorrect information. Also the information we give in our application should be what is there in eoi.
Why give them a point to hold our application!!
By not claiming points but mentioning it in cv and eoi, we have indirectly told them that though we are qualified and having the experience, we do not wish to go ahead with further time consuming processes and get the visa.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

sylvia_australia said:


> For q 1 . Include all.
> Q 2 yes circle the points for nsw ss also. Its mandatory.
> Hit thanx if you like


One more thing, I need to ask is that, ACS didn't recognized the 1-2 experience due to insufficient docs (My Employer was not giving me the docs in required pattern), moving forward since ACS didn't counted them should I remove the experience of those companies from the EOI and only include those that were counted by ACS?

My ACS assessment was done last year in April 2012, should I get a new assessment before filing for NSW points or I am fine with it. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, so in the EOI against qualification, we are choosing 'Bachelors Degree (Other) right?


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

tauseef said:


> One more thing, I need to ask is that, ACS didn't recognized the 1-2 experience due to insufficient docs (My Employer was not giving me the docs in required pattern), moving forward since ACS didn't counted them should I remove the experience of those companies from the EOI and only include those that were counted by ACS?
> 
> My ACS assessment was done last year in April 2012, should I get a new assessment before filing for NSW points or I am fine with it.
> 
> ...


Go ahead with old acs if nsw demand then get new acs


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Ok, so in the EOI against qualification, we are choosing 'Bachelors Degree (Other) right?


Yes for your bachelors.
Am still confused where to put my icwai professional degree.
I feel it should be as bachelor others only, as assessment says it is assessed as equivalent to bachelors in australia.
Others please guide us.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Guys,

As per dhaval, 1 option is to not select 189 in eoi.
Even i feel its a good alternative.
But after we submit eoi can we edit it again?
If we can then we should select 189 too? 
Please respond guys!!

Anastasia, specially you, please guide us on how togo ahead with these issues.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one of you update me over following on account of NSW Application.
> 
> ...


1) i got those certified too as they want all details notarised.
2) i have added 5 points for nsw ss, though would want seniors to please advise on this.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Guys,
> 
> As per dhaval, 1 option is to not select 189 in eoi.
> Even i feel its a good alternative.
> ...


Yes, we can edit EOI any time before invitation received. In case of editing we do not have to include 189. 

Hope it helps

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yup!
> I tried first to keep experience as relevant. But doing that added 5points for my experience.
> So obviously that was not correct way ahead.
> Plus, as anastasia said, i felt that as such our CV mentions all our experience, then why not mention it in the eoi. The eoi rules state that our application can be rejected if we provide incorrect information. Also the information we give in our application should be what is there in eoi.
> ...


Not agree with your last point. We do not (at least I ) claim points for employment not just because we do not want complexity but because assessing body does not accept any experience had before gaining qualification. In my case although I have got bachelor degree 10 years ago, CPA only accepted 1.5 years of experience which I have done after completing CIMA. 

But we still have to mention those experience to prove what we have been doing all these years and in order to give chance to DIAC make their own judgement on our employment as they can disagree with assessment body. That is confirmed on Immi.gov. I will give you reference later once reach my pc.

But still those mentioned experience we have to tick as not relevant as assessment body did not accept it.

Hope my view is clear..))

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi

It is evident that the last NSW Occupation list placed on the web is dated 14/10/2013. Since, I am about to apply for NSW migration sponsorship, I want to know what would be the status of my application:


if my application (applied on the basis of current occupation list) is in transit with courier, and
during the transit, the Occupation list is updated and my occupation is suspended in the updated list


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Not agree with your last point. We do not (at least I ) claim points for employment not just because we do not want complexity but because assessing body does not accept any experience had before gaining qualification. In my case although I have got bachelor degree 10 years ago, CPA only accepted 1.5 years of experience which I have done after completing CIMA.
> 
> But we still have to mention those experience to prove what we have been doing all these years and in order to give chance to DIAC make their own judgement on our employment as they can disagree with assessment body. That is confirmed on Immi.gov. I will give you reference later once reach my pc.
> 
> ...




I agree with the argument that we should not give different information in EOI and Application for SS. But whats the matter if we dont at all give any information in EOI and SS. Although they are going to have CV so they will have information on our experience. But mentioning it in EOI and mentioning it as irrelevant is not what I find suitable. In EOI they dont need any extra information, and they need only that much information which is required to claim 60 points, no matter whether you are experienced or not.

Dont anybody feel, that if as a CO you have an application which says I am nominating a general accountants occupation, but for past 8-10 years I was in an occupation which is not relevant, is rather a denominating factor ?

I have filed my EOI without experience and I have also sent my application form to India, from where my father will be sending it to NSW on Friday. But all this discussion is rather confusing me, what I should do.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I would rather suggest, it would be better if we all can decide a time and meet online in a group chat and solve this issue of exp as soon as possible, so that we all can decide what to do and what not to.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Not agree with your last point. We do not (at least I ) claim points for employment not just because we do not want complexity but because assessing body does not accept any experience had before gaining qualification. In my case although I have got bachelor degree 10 years ago, CPA only accepted 1.5 years of experience which I have done after completing CIMA.
> 
> But we still have to mention those experience to prove what we have been doing all these years and in order to give chance to DIAC make their own judgement on our employment as they can disagree with assessment body. That is confirmed on Immi.gov. I will give you reference later once reach my pc.
> 
> ...


Okay!! Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I would rather suggest, it would be better if we all can decide a time and meet online in a group chat and solve this issue of exp as soon as possible, so that we all can decide what to do and what not to.


Lets meet up on gtalk or watsapp
Have recently updated my cell with both.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Lets meet up on gtalk or watsapp
> Have recently updated my cell with both.


Dhawalswamy & Nishant

We should make a person as coordinaotr and then we can PM our Gtalk IDs to the coordinator. In that way, our privacy will be preserved and the IDs will not become public in the forum. The coordinator, then email the list of IDs to every member of the thread. In that way, we can make a close group in GTalk. What do u say?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I agree with the argument that we should not give different information in EOI and Application for SS. But whats the matter if we dont at all give any information in EOI and SS. Although they are going to have CV so they will have information on our experience. But mentioning it in EOI and mentioning it as irrelevant is not what I find suitable. In EOI they dont need any extra information, and they need only that much information which is required to claim 60 points, no matter whether you are experienced or not.
> 
> Dont anybody feel, that if as a CO you have an application which says I am nominating a general accountants occupation, but for past 8-10 years I was in an occupation which is not relevant, is rather a denominating factor ?
> 
> I have filed my EOI without experience and I have also sent my application form to India, from where my father will be sending it to NSW on Friday. But all this discussion is rather confusing me, what I should do.


Dhawalswami,

Did you mention your experience in your CV for NSW?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Dhawalswami,
> 
> Did you mention your experience in your CV for NSW?




Yes, I have sent a detailed CV with all the 9 years of post qualification experience, but not mentioned in Application Form, which I think is enough to let them know that I have worked but I dont want to claim exp. points. Because if I mention in application form, it will be a mismatch with EOI.



And I agree to be online either on gtalk or whatsapp... I will prefer whatsapp, as we will be able to share images and voices as well.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I am ready to give my phone number on this forum and rest you all can add this to your phonebook and send me message on whatsapp, with your names. Then I will create a whatsapp group and we all can get together.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Please mail me on [email protected] your contact nos.
I will create a watsapp group there for all.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Please mail me on [email protected] your contact nos.
> I will create a watsapp group there for all.




i have sent mine


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

this post might help a little bit on the discussion. request all to go through it and add inputs here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-necessary-claim-points-work-experience.html


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

:behindsofa:


Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Dhawalswami,
> 
> Did you mention your experience in your CV for NSW?


Hi!!

In the nsw ss form, do we claim 5points for nsw ss and show total as 60 or not circle it and show total points as 55.
Also, where have you mentioned your cima course in eoi? As a bachelor degree or under any other category.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> this post might help a little bit on the discussion. request all to go through it and add inputs here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-necessary-claim-points-work-experience.html


Yup, its informative.
Specially the last post.
Guess its like there are multiple ways of doing it.
One guy did not claim experience points but kept some experience as relevant.
Sum1 did not fill up experience section itself.
And both of them have been granted visa.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> :behindsofa:
> 
> Hi!!
> 
> ...


You should add 5 points for SS.

I did not mention Cima in EOI as I did not find how to do it.. no idea of which level of education to match with. As I have my bachelor of economics, I gained my 15 marks with out Cima.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yup, its informative.
> Specially the last post.
> Guess its like there are multiple ways of doing it.
> One guy did not claim experience points but kept some experience as relevant.
> ...


Yes, the most important that both received visa which means both ways work!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Please mail me on [email protected] your contact nos.
> I will create a watsapp group there for all.


Sent


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

alok509gupta said:


> *Did Anyone Applied for ACS re-evaluation of Skill Assesment With New Experience documents ?
> Please update.
> 
> Any progress on Invitation for Software Engineer With Re-Assesment report from ACS- NSW*


yes, I have got it done and got my experience reduced by 2 years 
Masters in computers and all relevant experience


----------



## this_is_lohith (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Is there any update on NSW state sponsorship, i know it was stopped for Software engineers any one has some info when it will be enabled again for software engg..

Thanks,


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I found one link which gives guidelines on preparing Australian style resume. Might help you too.

http://www.international.mq.edu.au/pdfs/Sample Cover Letter and resume 2012.pdf




Some other links

Resume Writing Tips - Write your Ideal Resume

Resume writing - Australian Style - find career advice, review employment news and search for jobs at careerone.com.au | Career Advice | CareerOne.com.au



..


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Here it is

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

xls file tracking NSW applications


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello folks I have 8 years total experience but ACS considered only 2 years and reduced 6 years. My question is while applying for state sponsorship some states are asking for 5 years experience. Will they consider my total experience or the experience considered by ACS.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello folks I have 8 years total experience but ACS considered only 2 years and reduced 6 years. My question is while applying for state sponsorship some states are asking for 5 years experience. Will they consider my total experience or the experience considered by ACS.


Has to be what acs decides.
But you need to check on the state website for it. Mostly it is calculated based on assessment based experience only.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Nishant Dundas, have you received an acknowledgement email from NSW SS yet? Which date did they mention that they are currently processing? 
Thanks
My application was received on 24 Oct 2013. But I haven't got approved yet.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Nishant Dundas, have you received an acknowledgement email from NSW SS yet? Which date did they mention that they are currently processing?
> Thanks
> My application was received on 24 Oct 2013. But I haven't got approved yet.


Hi teanna,

I have sent my application just yesterday so am unable to help you.
But even though will keep you in loop on any information i get.
Do let me know too on the progress on yours!!
Though i did read somewhere on this forum that after 1week you should contact them and get the information. Suggest you too do the same.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Check below link for another option to use for paying visa fees.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-860.html


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Here it is
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0
> 
> xls file tracking NSW applications


Thankx buddy!!
Will update it soon


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> I have checked with the postman twice. Fingers are crossed for the last 35 days


@Msohaibkhan: have you received the Skill Assessment outcome from ICAA?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> @Msohaibkhan: have you received the Skill Assessment outcome from ICAA?


Nope. I have now approached DHL to import the letter from Sydney. ICAA was generous enough to reprint the letter.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Nishant Dundas, have you received an acknowledgement email from NSW SS yet? Which date did they mention that they are currently processing?
> Thanks
> My application was received on 24 Oct 2013. But I haven't got approved yet.


I received my acknowledgment on 5th of November. They have said that they proceed with 3d October at the moment. Probably your result will be within 2 weeks.

Regards, Anastasia


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks Nishant and Ashoka for your information.

My application was received on 24 Oct 2013 and they informed me that they were processing until 30 Sep. I hope to get the result next week. I will let you guys know when my result comes out. Finger crossed.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I received my acknowledgment on 5th of November. They have said that they proceed with 3d October at the moment. Probably your result will be within 2 weeks.
> 
> Regards, Anastasia


So basically they are 1month behind.
So right now they must be sitting with applications received around 13-15th october.
Considering this tianna application around 14days from now.
Yours' around 25 days from now.
Guess, santa is going to give you nsw ss as gift this year.


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Is there anyone who received an acknowledgment this month? I dispatched my docs on 6 Nov and now am waiting for an acknowledgment. My occupation code is System Administrator.


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh! I am sorry, not this month, I mean this week. 


richardlee said:


> Is there anyone who received an acknowledgment this month? I dispatched my docs on 6 Nov and now am waiting for an acknowledgment. My occupation code is System Administrator.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!

My application has been received today and got acknowledgement too.
Strange part is that they have mentioned they are currently processing 3rd October,2013.
Members whose applications have been acknowledged on 5th too were given above date.
Anyone knows how they process!???


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> My application has been received today and got acknowledgement too.
> Strange part is that they have mentioned they are currently processing 3rd October,2013.
> ...


What's your reference number? Mine is 13/609* 
According to the spreadsheet in which people update their status, NSW SS has been processed up to 13/58** ( which was 14 October).


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tianna said:


> What's your reference number? Mine is 13/609*
> According to the spreadsheet in which people update their status, NSW SS has been processed up to 13/58** ( which was 14 October).


Mine is 13/650*


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Mine is 13/650*


Hi,

Don't worry..When I applied on 1st August and they said that they were processing applications received on July first week.. But I received invitation on 30th August...

Whatever they say, they give SS approval soon for Accountants.. So stop worrying and get ready for the next step of lodging visa application...:tea::tea:

Fill out form 80, scan you documents and arrange credit card for visa payment.. You will get your invitation soon...eace:eace:

All the best...

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Can someone gimme the link for the spreadsheet in this thread? Or can someone complete my details...


Ruchkal


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't worry..When I applied on 1st August and they said that they were processing applications received on July first week.. But I received invitation on 30th August...
> 
> ...


Hi, Can you help on this:

I need some information related to my brother whether he is eligible or not? Following are the details.

Age: 33
Qualification: Bachelors Of Commerce(BCOM), 2 years Degree, 14 years of Education
Experience: 11-12 Years, Accountant (221111)
IELTS: 6 each

Partner Skills

Age: 26
Qualification: A-Levels, 12 Years Of Education
Experience: 3 Years, Teacher Primary School (241111/241411)
IELTS: R 6.5, W 7, S 7.5, L 7

Kindly advise me whether This criteria is suitable to start an immigration process.


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

smmuneeb said:


> Hi, Can you help on this:
> 
> I need some information related to my brother whether he is eligible or not? Following are the details.
> 
> ...



Hi,

For Accountant, in order to do the skill assessment, IELTS score should be " 7 IN EACH BAND" in "ACADEMIC" module... Therefore, your brother will have to redo IELTS and get 7 in each in Academic module.. Anyway, if your brother is an onshore applicant who has done his degree in Australia, the IELTS requirement is not applicable, since there is no need do a skill assessment...

In skill assessment, the assessing authority check the degree program is similar to an Australian degree.. They basically check in 12 core areas of study and out of 12, at least 9 areas should be covered....

I am not aware about the qualification they check for Primary school teachers.. Jst check with that in immi.gov.au website or with some other senioe expat...

Regards,

Ruchkal


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Do note that if you plan to apply for your brother's spouse too, then it would be not possible as the occupation of your brother and his spouse are different

Age-25
Occupation-15 (if your education is assessed positively)
Employment-15 (min 8years should be positively assessed as closely related to his occupation)
English-10 (minimum 7bands academic would be required for accountants)
Spouse-0 points
Total-65 points
If he applies he would surely get an invite.
I suggest he immediately give ielts academic (7bands reqd) and after that apply for assessment of education and skill.
Hope this helps.


----------



## aryal (Mar 22, 2013)

I have got NSW invite and preparing to lodge visa, 

I have few questions..
-> Normally how much time they take for grant? 
-> Normally after Logding visa, how long they take to ask for PCC and Medicals?
-> While asking for PCC and Medicals, how much time they give to provide those documents?

I am worried because my wife has to undergo with a surgery and I have to collect PCC from few countries..

Many thanks in advance for your help..


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

aryal said:


> I have got NSW invite and preparing to lodge visa,
> 
> I have few questions..
> -> Normally how much time they take for grant?
> ...


Giving grant depends on how much time you take to submit all docs.
Pcc and medicals are to be given during visa application


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

aryal said:


> I have got NSW invite and preparing to lodge visa,
> 
> I have few questions..
> -> Normally how much time they take for grant?
> ...


Hi,

Once an application is lodged under 190 visa sub class (i.e. State sponsored), a Case officer (CO) will be appointed within 5/6 weeks. So, if you haven't given PCC and medical, CO will ask for those and other required documents.. 

CO will give 28 days to provide those documents. If you cannot provide thses due to an acceptable reason (like a surgery), inform that to CO. you will be given additional time depending in the case... 

regards
Ruchkal


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Link for information on medicals*

here is the link where information on medicals is given


Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

ruchkal said:


> Can someone gimme the link for the spreadsheet in this thread? Or can someone complete my details...
> 
> 
> Ruchkal


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## Elso (Nov 15, 2013)

I need that too, tha,ks for ur answer


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Thanks a lot....

Ruchkal


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi there,

I have also got ACS approval few days back. My current point counter is 55. 

can you please guide me for the process or steps to be followed for NSW SS?

I am preparing for IELTS but i know i can not get 7 each..

Thanks,
Guri



aryal said:


> I have got NSW invite and preparing to lodge visa,
> 
> I have few questions..
> -> Normally how much time they take for grant?
> ...


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Very useful thread I must say. I have few questions which I'd like to from few active posters as you are few steps ahead of me.

I am an Accountant too with 55 points so you have got one more to join the boat  I am intending not to claim any points from work experience. I have 30 for age, 15 for qualification and 10 for IELTS. 

I have a little confusion here. According to my knowledge we first needs file EoI after the assessment and then we apply for State sponsorship. But what if the state refuses to sponsor? Does anybody have any idea what's the impact on your EoI or on your application?

Secondly, I am part qualified CIMA, i.e., 11 out of 15 papers plus Bachelors Hons in Performance Management and Masters in Finance. All three qualifications are from UK. Does anybody have any rough idea regarding what are my chances to have a positive skill assessment. Reason behind asking this question is because i am not fully qualified CIMA.

Thirdly, which body is better for assessment? IPA, CPA or ICAA? According to my knowledge CPA is better because in case if there is a negative assessment because of certain papers from those 9 out 12 subjects, CPA gives you a recommendation to cover them from CPA foundation level. 

I'll appreciate your advice. Thank you in advance. 

P.S. if anybody is from Karachi, Pakistan and willing to stay in touch, that would highly appreciated.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Very useful thread I must say. I have few questions which I'd like to from few active posters as you are few steps ahead of me.
> 
> ...


Hi!!

Welcome to the boat friend!!

If state refuses sponsorship, it wont affect your eoi.
I did my assessment from ipa and some of my friends here did from icaa.
I would advise not to go with cpa as they are a bit strict and many have received negative skill assessment for 'accounting theory' subject. Better go with icaaa or ipa

We cant judge whether you will get skill assessment so sorry for that. But do note that assessment is done only against complete courses, as to what i know!!

I hope your ielts was for academic module as that is what is required for accountants

Hope this helps!!


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Welcome to the boat friend!!
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight. You apply for EoI, if the state approves your EoI gets approved automatically. If the state doesn't approve your EoI is in pending status and you can apply for another state sponsorship if eligible? Is that right?

Well yea I heard the same issue with CPA on different occasion over this forum. Strange. As far as the assessment on complete course is concerned, I have been in touch with CPA since last couple of months and they said they will consider my CIMA Part qualification for paper to paper comparison for that 9 out of 12 paper thing. The only problem with ICAA or IPA is that if in case I get a negative assessment, will they mention that which I have not covered from the required 9 paper and how should I complete that paper, like what are the alternatives. In case of CPA, they do highlight which paper needs to be studied. Moreover, if the migration assessment is done through CPA, CPA membership assessment is complementary if somebody needs to study further paper for positive migration assessment from CPA foundation level. If I'd have completed my CIMA, i'd have surely gone for ICAA or IPA but now, I am big time confused 

Yes my IELTS is academic module. I was thinking to re-appear in general and see if I can make 8 in all 4 components so I can score additional 10 points. But senior people here have recommended me that it doesn't make any difference from any point as to whether you score 60 or 70 points including 5 points for SS.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

ashftc said:


> So let me get this straight. You apply for EoI, if the state approves your EoI gets approved automatically. If the state doesn't approve your EoI is in pending status and you can apply for another state sponsorship if eligible? Is that right?
> 
> Well yea I heard the same issue with CPA on different occasion over this forum. Strange. As far as the assessment on complete course is concerned, I have been in touch with CPA since last couple of months and they said they will consider my CIMA Part qualification for paper to paper comparison for that 9 out of 12 paper thing. The only problem with ICAA or IPA is that if in case I get a negative assessment, will they mention that which I have not covered from the required 9 paper and how should I complete that paper, like what are the alternatives. In case of CPA, they do highlight which paper needs to be studied. Moreover, if the migration assessment is done through CPA, CPA membership assessment is complementary if somebody needs to study further paper for positive migration assessment from CPA foundation level. If I'd have completed my CIMA, i'd have surely gone for ICAA or IPA but now, I am big time confused
> 
> Yes my IELTS is academic module. I was thinking to re-appear in general and see if I can make 8 in all 4 components so I can score additional 10 points. But senior people here have recommended me that it doesn't make any difference from any point as to whether you score 60 or 70 points including 5 points for SS.


Hello!

Welcome on board. I am Cima qualified and can share with you experience with CPA.. I have a Bachelor degree in Economics, they assessed it as equal to Australian bachelor but did not count 9 subjects from 12. Cima helped me in this case, as once I finished managerial level, they accepted my qualification and since then only approved my employment. 
So, if you have already completed managerial level and previous bachelor degree (they do not accept master degree with out bachelor) than probably you have high chances to receive positive assessment with out any additional exams required. 
They assessed my case within 3 months since submitting. 
By the way, if you are going to attentd November exams, you might be able to send them results before they complete. They will take it to account.

Hope it helps,

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello!
> 
> Welcome on board. I am Cima qualified and can share with you experience with CPA.. I have a Bachelor degree in Economics, they assessed it as equal to Australian bachelor but did not count 9 subjects from 12. Cima helped me in this case, as once I finished managerial level, they accepted my qualification and since then only approved my employment.
> So, if you have already completed managerial level and previous bachelor degree (they do not accept master degree with out bachelor) than probably you have high chances to receive positive assessment with out any additional exams required.
> ...


Hello Anastasia,

Thank you so much for your response  My qualification is I am CIMA Managerial level qualified plus BA Hons. Performance Management which was a topup course and Masters in Finance. However, my masters was done before bachelors because I got admission in masters based on CIMA managerial level. Later CIMA launched topup course for Bachelors. So will that be any problem? Also based on my academic qualification do you suggest I have good chances for positive assessment from CPA for both Bachelors equivalency and 9 out 12 paper clearance? Did you get positive assessment based on your CIMA managerial level or were you fully qualified at the time of assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Hello Anastasia,
> 
> Thank you so much for your response  My qualification is I am CIMA Managerial level qualified plus BA Hons. Performance Management which was a topup course and Masters in Finance. However, my masters was done before bachelors because I got admission in masters based on CIMA managerial level. Later CIMA launched topup course for Bachelors. So will that be any problem? Also based on my academic qualification do you suggest I have good chances for positive assessment from CPA for both Bachelors equivalency and 9 out 12 paper clearance? Did you get positive assessment based on your CIMA managerial level or were you fully qualified at the time of assessment?
> 
> Thanks.


Please explain what is BA hons. Bachelor with honour? Do you have completed degree?


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Please explain what is BA hons. Bachelor with honour? Do you have completed degree?


Yes that's Bachelors with Honors in Performance Management from Manchester Metropolitan University UK and my Masters in Finance from University of Wales, UK. Oh that would be lovely. I'll have my smartphone in 2 days time due to shipment from UK and then I'll be more than happy to join the seniors  But based on my qualification and according to your experience, what do you think regarding the assessment?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

My name is Santhosh, i am a new member in this forum....I am just about to apply for NSW SS under FINANCIAL INVESTMENT ADVISOR Ccategory.

I have positive skill assessment from Vetasses and possess required Points and IELTS.

However, in my skill assessment, it is mentioned as Education not in a Highly relevant field cos i am a Science graduate...besides that, although i have 8 years work experience, applied vetasses only with 6 years cos only past 6"years pertaiting to the 

I am told that NSW generally doesnt issue SS if education is not in highly relevant field....can any of the senior members clarify on this topic plsss...

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## colomboSL190 (Oct 18, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Yeah it is better to mention the experience, but what I am not comfortable with is mentioning that it was not relevant with nominated occupation. Will not it be a negative sign that though we are qualified, we dont have not worked for so many years in relevant occupation. Anyways, we all know that experience is always having more weightage than qualifications. This is what I am concerned with. If I mention I have worked for past seven years in irrelevant occupation, what am I going to do after reaching Australia, they might reject my application on this ground.
> 
> Another option is not to select 189 and only to select 190, hence we will not get invitation unless NSW SS is awarded and then mention experience and also claim points for that, by mentioning it was relevant.
> 
> What do you feel guys?






Hey i got my PR . I did not claim poi nts for work experience. And i declared no' to the question whether work experience is relevant to nominated occupation. Cos i work in the banking sector and all my qualifications are in accountantcy. So dont worry just go ahead and say no


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for replies.

But i am claiming points for education and Work experience. As i understand, Vetassess letter says i can claim points for the nominated occupation.

But my concern is, Does NSW rejects State sponsorship application if education is not in highly relevant field. I have 6 years experience to apply under Financial Investment Advisor category. 

Besides that, Is there a possibility once SS is approved and after invitation they can not offer points for education ?? In that scenario iay not qualify for enough points.

Please note in my points advice letter Vetassess mentioned i am eligible for points for education (equialent to Australian degree ) even though it is not in Highly relevant field.

Will appreciate thoughts from all of you.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys - any update on how it's taking for a case officer to be allotted for subclass 190 these days? I submitted my visa application with all documents (Medicals, PCC) etc on Oct 28 - no update since...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Money Order | DD*

Can anyone update me how I can send Money order or DD from Pakistan to NSW "Trade and Invesment"?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Can anyone update me how I can send Money order or DD from Pakistan to NSW "Trade and Invesment"?


You have to take the Demand Draft/Bankers cheque. Just go to your bank and say that you want the DD in AUD currency for so and so amount, payableto NSW Trade and Investment, at Sydney, NSW. 

Your bank issue that. Then courier it along with your application.

By the way, what is your occupation code(ANZSCO code)? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

jre05 said:


> You have to take the Demand Draft/Bankers cheque. Just go to your bank and say that you want the DD in AUD currency for so and so amount, payableto NSW Trade and Investment, at Sydney, NSW.
> 
> Your bank issue that. Then courier it along with your application.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the info. My code is 262113. Secondly could you please tell me if I need to send orginal reference letters or a copy (well I personally believe it should be original as my fellow workers are recommending me).

In between should I get all the offer letter (30 pages in total) to be certified ny Notary Public?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. My code is 262113. Secondly could you please tell me if I need to send orginal reference letters or a copy (well I personally believe it should be original as my fellow workers are recommending me).
> 
> In between should I get all the offer letter (30 pages in total) to be certified ny Notary Public?


Hello Tauseef,

Welcome. Well you can scan all your originals of the notarized skill reference letter and scan and keep for your reference (For Visa online submission process) and courier all your originals. Please remember, original doesn't mean your original degree or school certificates or even your offer letters. Original means, your notarized original copy. Hope you understand what I mean to say. Take a colour or black and white photocopy of your original document, notarize it, then send the notarized copy (Before you send notarized copy, keep one set of the same scanned for your reference and visa upload purpose).

Well regarding all 30 pages, its a good question. You can perhaps do that. I did that. Personally my total documents came around 250 pages, but well organized. Well if you have worked for just one or two companies, then you shouldn't worry about pages as apparently, you will get less pages. 

I would suggest you to notarize everything. Hardly few more money you spent, but you are satisfied and will be peaceful that you did your best in documentation for their review. Its my personal perception.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Can anyone update me how I can send Money order or DD from Pakistan to NSW "Trade and Invesment"?


Hi
Check on their website, they have given their address.
You can send by courier or post, and obviously courier is recommended.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hello Tauseef,
> 
> Welcome. Well you can scan all your originals of the notarized skill reference letter and scan and keep for your reference (For Visa online submission process) and courier all your originals. Please remember, original doesn't mean your original degree or school certificates or even your offer letters. Original means, your notarized original copy. Hope you understand what I mean to say. Take a colour or black and white photocopy of your original document, notarize it, then send the notarized copy (Before you send notarized copy, keep one set of the same scanned for your reference and visa upload purpose).
> 
> ...


Hi JR,

Perhaps you provided me a well structured reply. I really admired that. I hope you would be a good POC for future queries. Yes, I think better to get all docs certified as usually it's cheaper in Pakistan. Last time I got my ACS application docs notarised from Malaysia it costed me like Rupees 1500 per page 

In between whats your code and where is you application currently standing at.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi
> Check on their website, they have given their address.
> You can send by courier or post, and obviously courier is recommended.


Yes Tauseef, as Nishant mentioned, this is the address below:

Enclose payment - bank cheque/money order for $300 (offshore) or $330 incl. GST (onshore) made payable to NSW Trade and Investment.
Applications will not be accepted by hand

*Applications should be posted to:*

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Courier address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


Website - Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> Perhaps you provided me a well structured reply. I really admired that. I hope you would be a good POC for future queries. Yes, I think better to get all docs certified as usually it's cheaper in Pakistan. Last time I got my ACS application docs notarised from Malaysia it costed me like Rupees 1500 per page
> 
> ...


Hello Tauseef,

Thank you for your words 

Well, yes 1500 Rs is expensive. Even in India, I spent about Rs 10 for each page and I notarized about 300 pages totally so far 

I took colour photocopy or print of originals too, thus I spent a lot  If we have colour, people say, it is not required to be notarized for DIAC Visa online application (But while sending to NSW, every page needs to be notarized). But, it was just my personal satisfaction that, I took all very clean colour as well as notarized all 

Well, honestly, I am waiting since last three months for NSW to resume accepting applications for 261313 (Software engineer) code. Unfortunately, they have suspended our occupations since Aug 5th. Although, I am ready with all documents, I am not able to courier them as they will not process our applications.

Thus, I am eagerly with a little hope waiting someday it will open soon. However, I am already in queue of 189 visa with 60 points. I am likely to get invited very soon. Only reason why I am also thinking to go with NSW SS parallely as a buffer is, I will have 65 points. Since I have OLD ACS, where they haven't deducted any experience of me, I am wondering if I apply the same to DIAC in 189 visa, if they will process my visa successfully or reduce 5 points for work experience as per new ACS criteria. Then I would become ineligible with 55 points. 

Only guts is, I have seen few people who have recently got invited for 189 visa with similar background of mine, so I am hoping that they all should succeed so that, I can be sure that I can also apply for 189 as soon as I receive invite and can get visa. In that case, I wouldn't go for 190. So, just 190 documents are ready with me, prepared it as per seniors advice here long ago 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Today, I received a file no 13/64**, docs were arrived on 12/11/2013. 
Email says, 
They are currently processing applications lodged on 3 October 2013.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Anyone here applied for NSW SS under Financial invedtment advisor categry ?

Regs
Santhosh


----------



## shivanichawla (Sep 4, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone here applied for NSW SS under Financial invedtment advisor categry ?
> 
> ...


Dear Santosh,
I am alsi waiting for my NSW approval.I got the confirmation mail on 10 sep but till today i have not received any update waiting for 12 weeks to get complete then i will mail then and ask my current status.If you have any info please share with me as well.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

shivanichawla said:


> Dear Santosh,
> I am alsi waiting for my NSW approval.I got the confirmation mail on 10 sep but till today i have not received any update waiting for 12 weeks to get complete then i will mail then and ask my current status.If you have any info please share with me as well.


Under which occupation have you applied?


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Nishant,

I got ur message today, but somehow I can't reply you there. It has been 4 weeks since my application was received. Still I haven't got my result. I guess due to the coming holiday, some case officers might take holiday leaves, the processing time is getting slower. ( 

I just hope to get my result before Christmas.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

All - How do I know if a case officer has been assigned? Lodged my application about 3.5 weeks ago....


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I got ur message today, but somehow I can't reply you there. It has been 4 weeks since my application was received. Still I haven't got my result. I guess due to the coming holiday, some case officers might take holiday leaves, the processing time is getting slower. (
> 
> I just hope to get my result before Christmas.


I guess you will have result shortly. Please keep us informed


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Link for Excel File of NSW Nomination Applicants*

Dear All,

I need the link of excel file in which all the NSW nomination applicants update their details.

Thanks


----------



## DivineGrace (Mar 24, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Office hours of australia is 09.00 am to 05.00 pm (some +/- may exist from office to office). Sat and Sun are off.


******************

hi guys

in the ack mail u received from nsw , what date have they mentioned that the are currently processing applctns received on ?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

shivanichawla said:


> Dear Santosh,
> I am alsi waiting for my NSW approval.I got the confirmation mail on 10 sep but till today i have not received any update waiting for 12 weeks to get complete then i will mail then and ask my current status.If you have any info please share with me as well.


Hi Shivani

ANY UPDATE??


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

DivineGrace said:


> ******************
> 
> hi guys
> 
> in the ack mail u received from nsw , what date have they mentioned that the are currently processing applctns received on ?


Hi

Currently they are processing till 3rd october'2013


----------



## DivineGrace (Mar 24, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently they are processing till 3rd october'2013


Thanx mate , looks like they have not moved an inch , i got my ack on 1st nov stating 3rd oct


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

DivineGrace said:


> Thanx mate , looks like they have not moved an inch , i got my ack on 1st nov stating 3rd oct


1st November is too much for you to expect to progress. People since August is waiting in the queue mate.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@jre05: I see you have good knowledge in this area mate. Can you tell me if I should first raise an EOI for 190 & then send the documents to NSW Office or vice versa ? Also, can I choose 489 too, for SA while filing the EOI ?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello guys!

Has anyone here received sponsorship in November? How long does it take to receive one these days? Tracking xls file seems to be abandoned..


----------



## iamshah (Nov 22, 2013)

*Tracking XLS*

Hi Ashoka.Manjari,
I have been unable to find the xls file. Can you please tell me where i can find it???Thanks You!!


----------



## iamshah (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi i AM UNABLE TO FIND THE XLS...WHERE CAN I FIND IT...hELP APPRECIATED...THANK YOU


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> @jre05: I see you have good knowledge in this area mate. Can you tell me if I should first raise an EOI for 190 & then send the documents to NSW Office or vice versa ? Also, can I choose 489 too, for SA while filing the EOI ?


Hello torrentkid,

Firstly, I like your name  

You should first create an EOI for 190 because, in the NSW SS application, you ought to mention that EOI number, so that, when they process it, and if it is successful, they will directly contact DIAC regarding your EOI number to recommend for invitation rather than coming back to you for your 190 EOI number and then they forwarding that to DIAC. You got the point? You have a field called "EOI reference number" in the NSW Application. Right? 

Your question on 489, can be answered by others.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello torrentkid,
> 
> Firstly, I like your name
> 
> ...


Awesome!! I'll wait for someone to pick the 489 part of the question.

Hope NSW doesn't have a problem with applicants expressing multiple visa options in EOI.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Awesome!! I'll wait for someone to pick the 489 part of the question.
> 
> Hope NSW doesn't have a problem with applicants expressing multiple visa options in EOI.


Don't waste time looking at 489. 489 is a LAST RESORT for everyone. I wonder, you have your occupation open in NSW why do you even delay?  We are sitting sadly as our occupations are suspended for long time 

Just create EOI for NSW and send your documents to them, then sit and decide leisure on whether to include 489 in your EOI or leave it undisturbed  I think you don't know the level of competition every second 

COunt your chickens before they hatch lol.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

iamshah said:


> Hi i AM UNABLE TO FIND THE XLS...WHERE CAN I FIND IT...hELP APPRECIATED...THANK YOU


Here it is 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

but first list is damaged. Look into retored second sheet

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## kharelshishir (Feb 22, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Tauseef, Thank you for your words  Well, yes 1500 Rs is expensive. Even in India, I spent about Rs 10 for each page and I notarized about 300 pages totally so far  I took colour photocopy or print of originals too, thus I spent a lot  If we have colour, people say, it is not required to be notarized for DIAC Visa online application (But while sending to NSW, every page needs to be notarized). But, it was just my personal satisfaction that, I took all very clean colour as well as notarized all  Well, honestly, I am waiting since last three months for NSW to resume accepting applications for 261313 (Software engineer) code. Unfortunately, they have suspended our occupations since Aug 5th. Although, I am ready with all documents, I am not able to courier them as they will not process our applications. Thus, I am eagerly with a little hope waiting someday it will open soon. However, I am already in queue of 189 visa with 60 points. I am likely to get invited very soon. Only reason why I am also thinking to go with NSW SS parallely as a buffer is, I will have 65 points. Since I have OLD ACS, where they haven't deducted any experience of me, I am wondering if I apply the same to DIAC in 189 visa, if they will process my visa successfully or reduce 5 points for work experience as per new ACS criteria. Then I would become ineligible with 55 points. Only guts is, I have seen few people who have recently got invited for 189 visa with similar background of mine, so I am hoping that they all should succeed so that, I can be sure that I can also apply for 189 as soon as I receive invite and can get visa. In that case, I wouldn't go for 190. So, just 190 documents are ready with me, prepared it as per seniors advice here long ago  Best regards, JR


Hello,

My occupation is biomedical engineer.
But unfortunately this occupation is flagged and shifted to pro rata category with other 6 occupation group during this august.

I was willing to go for SS however all the states has closed the sponsorship to biomedical engineer, eventually going down from medium availibility to "not available" by now.

My concern is, is it still possible in some cases that sates MAY re open state sponcership for these flagged occupation within this year?

And gow likely is to be removed from the SOL next year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone have Victoria State nomination timeline list?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Has anyone here received sponsorship in November? How long does it take to receive one these days? Tracking xls file seems to be abandoned..




Yes guys, its a request for betterment of all the applicants... Please keep adding and updating your details to excel file. It will help you and other applicants like you...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Greetings ! 

I am a newbie here.

I am applyng for NS


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Greetings ! 

I am a newbie here.

I am applyng for NSW SS ...i hve positive assessment from vetassess and required ielts and points as well.

However, my education in skill assessment mentioned as NOT IN HIGHLY RWLEVANT FIELD but EMPLOYMENT IS RWLEVANT TO ANZSCO JOB CODE.

Can any seniors clarify that not having


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Greetings ! 

I am a newbie here.

I am applyng for NSW SS ...i hve positive assessment from vetassess and required ielts and points as well.

However, my education in skill assessment mentioned as NOT IN HIGHLY RWLEVANT FIELD but EMPLOYMENT IS RWLEVANT TO ANZSCO JOB CODE.

Can any seniors clarify that not having educatuon in relevant field count against mev???

Is there anyone here who has grant despite above ??

Would really appreciate your time and thoughts...

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I got ur message today, but somehow I can't reply you there. It has been 4 weeks since my application was received. Still I haven't got my result. I guess due to the coming holiday, some case officers might take holiday leaves, the processing time is getting slower. (
> 
> I just hope to get my result before Christmas.


Hi Tianna,

Any updates!!??


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Tianna,
> 
> Any updates!!??


Hi Nishant,

I haven't got anything yet. A friend of mine, his application was received on 23 Oct (1 day before mine). He hasn't got any update either. I don't know why NSW SS is taking quite long at the moment.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Yes guys, its a request for betterment of all the applicants... Please keep adding and updating your details to excel file. It will help you and other applicants like you...


Hi Swamy, 

What was the processing date in your acknowledgement letter?

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear All,

I am going to apply for NSW state sponsorship soon.My question is as I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment, do i still have to provide employment details to NSW? I guess i don't have to, but still wanted to re-confirm from some one who has gone through this process. BTW i am applying in External Auditor Category.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am going to apply for NSW state sponsorship soon.My question is as I am not claiming any points for Skilled employment, do i still have to provide employment details to NSW? I guess i don't have to, but still wanted to re-confirm from some one who has gone through this process. BTW i am applying in External Auditor Category.


Nope not required.
But do provide detailed cv


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Nope not required.
> But do provide detailed cv


Just for sharing, following info is available at:

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf


Do I need employment references? 

Employment references may be needed if you are claiming points for work experience. If you 
are not claiming these points, you do not need employment references. 

There are various types of evidence that you can provide to substantiate claims about work 
experience. You should refer to the DIAC Booklet 6 for comprehensive explanation of this 
requirement and examples of the types of evidence you can provide.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Swamy,
> 
> What was the processing date in your acknowledgement letter?
> 
> Thanks




Hi Tianna,

It was the same 3rd Oct. Even one of my friend who received his acknowledgement on 22nd Nov., received same processing date 3rd Oct.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Greetings !
> 
> ...





Dear Santhosh,

I find some conflicting information in your post. First you say you have +ve skills assessment and then you are saying that it in your assessment it is written that your edu. is not in highly relevant field.

Please provide details of how you can score 55 points, without including NSW SS points.

If it is written that your edu. is equivalent to Australian Bachelors, then you can count 15 points for education. Rest tell us your age, experience and min. ielts score.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Swamy,

Thanks for ur note.

Yes, it is mentioned as Equailent to Aus degree to claim points...Point test advice letter confirms that as well.

My understanding is, you can claim points if u hve a Bachelor degree...but my concern is it is not in relevant field. I am a science student, Wrkng in a Bank for 6"yrs, hve positive skill assessment asvHighly related to nominated field of occupation (financial invstmnt advisor). 

My points as below:
Age: 30 ( age is 30)
Educn : 15 ( bsc)
Exp: 10 (6 yrs)
Spouse skill: 5 (+ve assessment)

Total 60 without spinsorship.

Does anyone obtained grant despite eduation


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Swamy,

Thanks for ur note.

Yes, it is mentioned as Equailent to Aus degree to claim points...Point test advice letter confirms that as well.

My understanding is, you can claim points if u hve a Bachelor degree...but my concern is it is not in relevant field. I am a science student, Wrkng in a Bank for 6"yrs, hve positive skill assessment asvHighly related to nominated field of occupation (financial invstmnt advisor). 

My points as below:
Age: 30 ( age is 30)
Educn : 15 ( bsc)
Exp: 10 (6 yrs)
Spouse skill: 5 (+ve assessment)

Total 60 without spinsorship.

Does anyone obtained grant despite education not in highly relevant field?? Anyone has any thoughts ??

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I haven't got anything yet. A friend of mine, his application was received on 23 Oct (1 day before mine). He hasn't got any update either. I don't know why NSW SS is taking quite long at the moment.


Hi Tianna? Can tell what is your accupation?


regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am applying for NSW SS. In my skill assessment(VETASSES) Point advice letter says i am eligible to claim points for Education as it is equialent to Australian bachelors degree...

However, since am a science student applying under Financial Invstmnt advisor category, it is mentioned as Education not in Highly relevant field. ( Work exp in highly relevant field as per assessment)

I am bit worried my application may get rejected cos of this. Can anyone pls clarify ??

Has anyone being granted visa despite education not in relevant field ?? Or does anyone aware visa rejected due to this reason ???

Would really appreciate clarifications.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> Hi Tianna,
> 
> It was the same 3rd Oct. Even one of my friend who received his acknowledgement on 22nd Nov., received same processing date 3rd Oct.


Hi,

I got the acknowledgement letter today (26th Nov 2013) from NSW, where thet have mentioned that they are still processing applications received on 03rd October 2013. I hope the back log would be processed soon.

Regards,

Tauseef

2013 || 262113 System Administrator| 15-April-2012 IELTS (L:8.5, R:7.5, W:6.5, S:7) || 04-April 2012 ACS Skills Assessment || 20-Nov EOI Filed || 25-Nov NSW Nomination Applied


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

*NSW SS applications progress ?*

Hi,

Can anybody tell here which month's applications are being processed by NSW SS rite now ? I filed on 11-Nov-13 and at that time they told me they were processing 13th Oct 13's applications. Further, Any idea when I may expect to get a reply from them?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Santhosh,

I believe it would be standard Holiday period normally staff takes leaves from 20th till new year.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I believe it would be standard Holiday period normally staff takes leaves from 20th till new year.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Tauseef.

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,
I got the ack email today as well, with the same text, saying they are processing files from 3rd of October. 
I have seen in the table people that submitted later (11-14 October) and already have approval.

What's your thought on this?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi buddy,

Somewherw in the forum i notic


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hi Tianna? Can tell what is your accupation?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Anastasia


Hi Anastasia,

My occupation is Accountant (General) 221111

Have you got any update about your application yet?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Anastasia,
> 
> My occupation is Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Have you got any update about your application yet?


Not yet(((
It seams that they are sleeping..
Are you onshore? It should be quicker than, usually.


Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Not yet(((
> It seams that they are sleeping..
> Are you onshore? It should be quicker than, usually.
> 
> ...


Yes i think so too, it seems like they stop working at the moment. As everyone got the same processing date (3rd oct) from 1 Nov to now. 

Yes I'm onshore, now i just hope to get the result before Christmas. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Swamy,
> 
> Thanks for ur note.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh, 

I have same query as yours. Did you get answer to this or some more information. 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

They sent me the acknowledgement email yesterday (26th Jan) that they are working on 3rd October. What is going on there?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It looks they are stuck on some files from 3rd. In the table there are people who sent their files later (11-14 oct.) and got approval.


----------



## abhibakshi (Nov 22, 2012)

*Need clarification on 190*

Hi Experts,

Can you please clarify me whether Occupational celiling applies for 190 visa? or for only 189 visa? does NSW has any limit ? my friend is planning to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) and his ACS result is due in Jan. wondering if he would be able to apply this year. Please suggest


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please clarify me whether Occupational celiling applies for 190 visa? or for only 189 visa? does NSW has any limit ? my friend is planning to apply for 261313 (Software Engineer) and his ACS result is due in Jan. wondering if he would be able to apply this year. Please suggest


Yes the same occupation ceilings apply to 190 as well. Regarding your second query, NSW would surely have some limit but thats not public. They may suspend any occupation any time they wish, so one has to be quick in applying for nomination.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Sr. expats,

Got a question. I just submitted EOI for NSW -262113-sys.Admin. Do I need just wait and watch for their email or do I need to track the status?Also, will they send any communication regarding the status? whats the normal ETA for getting a invite from them?

Thanks,


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

They'll send you an email confirming receipt of documentation. No, there is no online tracking system.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> They'll send you an email confirming receipt of documentation. No, there is no online tracking system.


I havent uploaded any documents, also it dint had option of uploading.:rolleyes2:


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Not yet buddy....let me know ur query pls....
> 
> Santhosh


Hi

My freind who is having similar background as yours also wants to apply for financial investment advisor. He works in bank for 7 yrs and done b.com and mba in marketing. His role in bank is of operations manager and his duties are banking operations and sales in retail liabilities branch. What do u suggest? 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, 
Anyone got approval today or Anyone in Nov
whats going on ..!!!

regars 
Maneel..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

samysunny said:


> I havent uploaded any documents, also it dint had option of uploading.:rolleyes2:


samysunny: As per my understanding, immediately after raising EOI we have to submit our documents (mentioning our EOI Number) to NSW via courier along with 300 AUD DD/Cheque (Payable in Aus, of course). Did you send yours ? I am in the process of collecting my documents. I have raised my EOI 3-4 days ago. 

I don't think we will get an invite just by raising EOI like the 189'ers. Seniors, anyone want to pitch in here ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

That is correct. For NSW you have to do it the old way - by mail.
Do not wait to get an invitation, read their website for instructions.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> That is correct. For NSW you have to do it the old way - by mail.
> Do not wait to get an invitation, read their website for instructions.


@Alnaibii: When you say "NS SS Submitted Ack Received" in your signature, do you mean to say that you have submitted your documents via courier and received Ack Email that they received the courier in a day?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Torrentkid - Submitted date is the day the package arrived in their PO box (i had tracking number), Ack. date is the day I got their email saying they started to process my file


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> Guys - any update on how it's taking for a case officer to be allotted for subclass 190 these days? I submitted my visa application with all documents (Medicals, PCC) etc on Oct 28 - no update since...


Hi!!

Could you provide a detailed list of all documents that yôu have prepared for visa after 190 approval


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

manueel said:


> Hi,
> Anyone got approval today or Anyone in Nov
> whats going on ..!!!
> 
> ...


Hi
Am unable to understand what nsw people are doing.
There are simply no news at all coming!!


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Is anyone got apptoval in toda? today 
is the last day of November. Lets c next month
any good news.. 

Regards,
Manueel..


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

manueel said:


> Hi Guys,
> Is anyone got apptoval in toda? today
> is the last day of November. Lets c next month
> any good news..
> ...


I don't know what went wrong with NSW SS in November?

I have not heard about a single approval during this dry month  

Any idea what is going there?


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

last month was aaprox 1250 approval but nothing 
do anyone mail or call to NSW office.
i think they have technical fault..


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

manueel said:


> last month was aaprox 1250 approval but nothing
> do anyone mail or call to NSW office.
> i think they have technical fault..


The time frame for NSW SS is within 12 weeks. During that time, they ask you NOT to contact them unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application. 

Therefore, I think everyone is afraid to contact them before 12 weeks. 

Just keep the hope up. Great things come when you least expect them :fingerscrossed:


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

whatdoumean said:


> They'll send you an email confirming receipt of documentation. No, there is no online tracking system.


Documentation? Do i need to send them any manual documentation?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, of course, you have to send them your file for SS aproval.

please read this site carefully http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, of course, you have to send them your file for SS aproval.
> 
> please read this site carefully Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Thanks Alnaibii, How do i pay 300 aus$, it says bank cheques and 
money orders, wat shud i say in the bank?

thanks


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

hi
i need a help ... i got email last night that "this letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system."
Your EOI details are::
but i didn't got any invitation .. n i did got email from NSW .
i dont know what to do .. my skill is System Admin .

thx
Manueel.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

manueel said:


> hi
> i need a help ... i got email last night that "this letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system."
> Your EOI details are::
> but i didn't got any invitation .. n i did got email from NSW .
> ...


Its just a policy update. Log into your EOI and click on Correspondence Tab. I recieved a similar email. Its nothing but some crap.


----------



## emran (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello Bros,

Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190 State Sponsorship in NSW? I have 3 years and 2 months experience calculated by ACS in 262113 occupation.

Please help, I couldn't find this info on their website.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

i recon same .. its just a crap...!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Thanks Alnaibii, How do i pay 300 aus$, it says bank cheques and
> money orders, wat shud i say in the bank?
> 
> thanks


Hi
You need to visit any bank branch and ask for an overseas demand draft payable in Australian dollars


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Thanks Alnaibii, How do i pay 300 aus$, it says bank cheques and
> money orders, wat shud i say in the bank?
> 
> thanks


Are you in Australia or offshore?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

emran said:


> Hello Bros,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190 State Sponsorship in NSW? I have 3 years and 2 months experience calculated by ACS in 262113 occupation.
> 
> Please help, I couldn't find this info on their website.


It used to be 12 month in the past 24 month. Your 3+ years should be enough.

Cheers


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Are you in Australia or offshore?


Am Offshore, Does out national banks does these? Also, Will they give me any document in hand so that i can write my full name on the back of the draft as listed in the document

Thanks very much for your help Alnaibii


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Am Offshore, Does out national banks does these? Also, Will they give me any document in hand so that i can write my full name on the back of the draft as listed in the document
> 
> Thanks very much for your help Alnaibii


All banks provide this service.
Contact the branch where you have an account that would be more easy.
It is just like a normal dd issued by banks.
After you receive it, write your name eoi number contact no and mail id too.
I did as above though they require you to only write your name.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> All banks provide this service.
> Contact the branch where you have an account that would be more easy.
> It is just like a normal dd issued by banks.
> After you receive it, write your name eoi number contact no and mail id too.
> ...


Perfect! This is what I wanted to know. Thanks very much :rockon:


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

It seems like Nov applicants are really unlucky. What if one would apply in another state while waiting for NSW approval? For instance, SA requires only documents uploads and it is free of charge, so both application can go in parallel. State may notify applicant by email to change his EOI's preferred state. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, for that your occupation has to be on both lists.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Well, for that your occupation has to be on both lists.


What if the occ is on both the lists ? Say for eg, NSW & SA ? I heard somewhere that we can't apply for SA while NSW app is under process. I mean I remember reading that while one state application is under process, the other state might not like it.

In that case, 

* Lets say I mention NSW as my preferred state in EOI & I apply for SA, wouldn't SA be able to see my preferred state as NSW in my EOI & be uninterested in my application ?

* Do you think I can apply to more than one state at all in the first place?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> What if the occ is on both the lists ? Say for eg, NSW & SA ? I heard somewhere that we can't apply for SA while NSW app is under process. I mean I remember reading that while one state application is under process, the other state might not like it.
> 
> In that case,
> 
> ...


Don't select nsw as preferred state and select 'Any' instead.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Don't select nsw as preferred state and select 'Any' instead.


They say some states do not take that well. They ask you show commitment.
In WA for example, you have to submit EOI with WA as preferred state, and they will contact you. I see this happening in the future for all states.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> They say some states do not take that well. They ask you show commitment.
> In WA for example, you have to submit EOI with WA as preferred state, and they will contact you. I see this happening in the future for all states.


Cant you create separate eoi for each state applied?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Cant you create separate eoi for each state applied?



Dont know precisely, whether it is allowed or not. But they can trace multiple eoi's on the basis of passport number.

As eoi is free, allowing such a thing can encourage people to abuse the system and it might get overloaded.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Cant you create separate eoi for each state applied?




if this is allowed, i would also like to go with one more eoi and apply to ACT for nomination.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

If ever i wan to supply NSW with additional document. Should be this a good idea to send it thorough mail or fax or email? or shall just wait until they request for it?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> If ever i wan to supply NSW with additional document. Should be this a good idea to send it thorough mail or fax or email? or shall just wait until they request for it?


Best way is to call them, give your reference file number and inform them that you wish to provide them with vital information.
Do note that only if you feel that the additional information might effect the outcome of your application, should you contact them.
Hope your doubt is cleared!!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> If ever i wan to supply NSW with additional document. Should be this a good idea to send it thorough mail or fax or email? or shall just wait until they request for it?


You should call them and inform about any updates and follow their instructions.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

one of my friend applied for NSW under system admin and today he got reference number 13/68**. Please let me know as of now which file is processing and how many days NSW taking to provide invitation.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> one of my friend applied for NSW under system admin and today he got reference number 13/68**. Please let me know as of now which file is processing and how many days NSW taking to provide invitation.


Last update we got from nsw through applicants on this forum is that they are processing 3rd october 2013 applications.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Now they are processing 16-Oct-2013.. so they are taking 12 weeks time to finalize the case...??


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

In your friend's email, did they mention they are processing applications lodged on 16-Oct-2013? If this is true, it means that they are doing something.



jayantsit said:


> Now they are processing 16-Oct-2013.. so they are taking 12 weeks time to finalize the case...??


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

richardlee said:


> In your friend's email, did they mention they are processing applications lodged on 16-Oct-2013? If this is true, it means that they are doing something.


yes richard..in mail they informed 16-oct-2013 applications are processing..


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

How about updating your friend's status in this spreadsheet?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=97
Good luck!! 


jayantsit said:


> yes richard..in mail they informed 16-oct-2013 applications are processing..


----------



## wa1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Help required*

Hi guys

I received email from NSW Migration Team regarding my application acknowlegement for NSW SS. The email was send from the following address:

NSW Migration Services [[email protected]]

I am bit worried whether they use personal email address to send acknowledgment ? I reckon my friend who received email from official address [email protected] . Can anyone help me whether its ok or not

WA


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

i think they r changing the system ..
May i know when u guys got 16th oct,
processing date ...


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

wa1985 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I received email from NSW Migration Team regarding my application acknowlegement for NSW SS. The email was send from the following address:
> 
> ...


I think it's ok. I received email from NSW SS via [email protected] too.


----------



## wa1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks for reply


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

richardlee said:


> In your friend's email, did they mention they are processing applications lodged on 16-Oct-2013? If this is true, it means that they are doing something.


Agree with you buddy!!
Any idea why no invitations yet from nsw??


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess in the list there are 12 entries for the last 1000 files. So about 1%. There may be others who got the sponsorship, but are not on the list.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I guess in the list there are 12 entries for the last 1000 files. So about 1%. There may be others who got the sponsorship, but are not on the list.




hey guys any idea how we can catch maximum people and request them to be a part of excel file......

let start propagating the excel with whatever means we have...


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

My acknowledgment received on 26th Nov says they r working on 3rd. Other mate's acknowledgment received today 1st Dec says they r working on 16th. One week applications for 2 weeks interval. The rate is getting slighting better which is good news.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> My acknowledgment received on 26th Nov says they r working on 3rd. Other mate's acknowledgment received today 1st Dec says they r working on 16th. One week applications for 2 weeks interval. The rate is getting slighting better which is good news.


It is not actually the interval of only 2 weeks. There are people who applied 40 days ago, and were told that time also that NSW was processing 3 Oct applications. So they were processing the 3 Oct applications since very long. However, this is a good sign that they have eventually progressed and are done with the 3 Oct applications (though it took atleast 40 days to finalise the applications of 13 days only)


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> It is not actually the interval of only 2 weeks. There are people who applied 40 days ago, and were told that time also that NSW was processing 3 Oct applications. So they were processing the 3 Oct applications since very long. However, this is a good sign that they have eventually progressed and are done with the 3 Oct applications (though it took atleast 40 days to finalise the applications of 13 days only)


Tianna, that means that you will receive an invitation this Friday or Monday max!
..and I hope I will have my result next Friday.


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I need an urgent help regarding the documents to be submitted for NSW SS. In the checklist of documents to be submitted they have asked for some docs. My queries are

1. Is there a difference between skilled nominated VISA ApPlication form and skilled nominated NSW nomination application form? I got only the Nomination application form however the checklist mentions Skilled nominated VISA application form. Please advise.

2. The ACS letter is just a PDF copy so will it certify as an original when I go to JOP for getting a copy attested?

Awaiitng your replies.
Thnaks


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone please reply to my above query. I am just looking for the documents to be submitted for NSW SS.

Please reply.





Ozsydney said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent help regarding the documents to be submitted for NSW SS. In the checklist of documents to be submitted they have asked for some docs. My queries are
> 
> ...


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello ozsydeny,s

Iam jus back from the courier service, submitted my document

1. There is no difference between skilled nominated VISA Application form and skilled nominated NSW nomination application form. Both are one and the same.

2. Get the ACS result attested- "True copy attested"

Hope your queries are clarified.


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks a ton Samysunny 




samysunny said:


> Hello ozsydeny,s
> 
> Iam jus back from the courier service, submitted my document
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Also do I need to fill the application form online and then get a printout or can I directly fill it with pen?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Also do I need to fill the application form online and then get a printout or can I directly fill it with pen?


Both are good


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I dont see many applicants applying in "external auditors" catagory? Anyone knows why? are there any special conditions attached with this occupation. As per my research there are none.... but would be grateful if any one has any idea? Also, what are the odds that my application for State Sponsorship to NSW will be approved under this occupation? The profession is on State migration plan as well..


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Also do I need to fill the application form online and then get a printout or can I directly fill it with pen?


Apart from circling the points on page 3 and signature, fill the rest online and then take a print out. Finally, circle the claimed points and sign it on hardcopy.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Quick question. Is it true NSW gives sponsorship to people with the most points first?
I would only have 60 points (incl SS). I already did my IELTS (had one 7.5, everything else was 8 or higher) but I want to know if I should do it again to get a minimum of 8 and get more points for the visa.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They say they resolve files in the order they receive it.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Is it true NSW gives sponsorship to people with the most points first?
> I would only have 60 points (incl SS). I already did my IELTS (had one 7.5, everything else was 8 or higher) but I want to know if I should do it again to get a minimum of 8 and get more points for the visa.


NSW processes applications received in date order. Your application will be assigned to an assessing officer based on the date that it was received.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Quick question. Is it true NSW gives sponsorship to people with the most points first?
> I would only have 60 points (incl SS). I already did my IELTS (had one 7.5, everything else was 8 or higher) but I want to know if I should do it again to get a minimum of 8 and get more points for the visa.




just chill and apply asap


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Guys, 

Good news, a friend of mine, his ack was on 23 Oct and his reference was 13/603*. He got the invitation today. My ack was 24 Oct and reference was 13/609* so I hope to get it by tomorrow or early next week.

God bless us


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Good news, only 700 files till mine 

is he on the list?


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Good news, only 700 files till mine
> 
> is he on the list?


No he isn't on the list


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news, a friend of mine, his ack was on 23 Oct and his reference was 13/603*. He got the invitation today. My ack was 24 Oct and reference was 13/609* so I hope to get it by tomorrow or early next week.
> 
> God bless us


Very good news indeed. What was his/her occupation? Looking forward to hear about your nomination soon. Best of luck


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

tianna said:


> No he isn't on the list


Could you ask him to fill in the data? The table is in real need of a good news as well


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news, a friend of mine, his ack was on 23 Oct and his reference was 13/603*. He got the invitation today. My ack was 24 Oct and reference was 13/609* so I hope to get it by tomorrow or early next week.
> 
> God bless us


Thanks for sharing the good news.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Very good news indeed. What was his/her occupation? Looking forward to hear about your nomination soon. Best of luck


His occupation was Accounting (General) 221111 same as mine. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

tianna said:


> His occupation was Accounting (General) 221111 same as mine. :fingerscrossed:


You will get your tomorrow!! Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

Dear All

I am applying for NSW SS for subclass 190. I understand that I need to provide below documents for the same. As I am claiming partner points, could somebody please advise which all of the below documents do I need to submit for my partner along with mine?

1) Full Resume
2) ACS letter
3) Bio page of passport
4) IELTS score
5) Certificates and academic transcripts
6) Employment references

Thanks
Ozsydney[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am applying for NSW SS for subclass 190. I understand that I need to provide below documents for the same. As I am claiming partner points, could somebody please advise which all of the below documents do I need to submit for my partner along with mine?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think this is more than enough.
Hope all copies are notarised.
I had attached copy of marriage certificate too though i was not claiming points for the same.
Do not forget to write your name on backside of DD.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

This is my 100th post  and I am so happy that just now got approval email from NSW. 
My case was pending for long due to recent changes in ACS , occupation code 261313.

I wish all the people waiting for their cases to get a positive reply soon.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

*Yay ! Docs reached NSW Office.*

Yay ! My docs reached NSW Office. Updating the sheet now.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Yay ! My docs reached NSW Office. Updating the sheet now.


Did you receive acknowledgment letter? Which date they are processing?


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

ok good mate ... which date they r processing... 
any got approval today ..!!!


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi anyone got approval ..!!! Which date they processing can u please update it ..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Did you receive acknowledgment letter? Which date they are processing?


Err.. Actually no.  I just checked DHL & the tracking shows it has been delivered. Will update once I get the ack email.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

*NSW Acknowledgement*

And here it is !!!

Our Ref:	13/69**

We are currently processing applications lodged on 16 October 2013.

Whilst processing applications we do not provide status updates. Please do not contact our offices unless you have an important issue that might impact the outcome of your application. 

:lalala:


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> Thanks for sharing the good news.


Can you fill the tracker with your Ack date & File Number?

I hope this is the right link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Can you fill the tracker with your Ack date & File Number?
> 
> I hope this is the right link:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Ok. I saw yours. Its already there. Thanks.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

so u will receive ur ack email on monday n tuesday....!!!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Achin said:


> This is my 100th post  and I am so happy that just now got approval email from NSW.
> My case was pending for long due to recent changes in ACS , occupation code 261313.
> 
> I wish all the people waiting for their cases to get a positive reply soon.


Hi Achin, congrats!

have you updated the spreadsheet? It would be useful for the other forum members.

Cheers


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Achin said:


> This is my 100th post  and I am so happy that just now got approval email from NSW.
> My case was pending for long due to recent changes in ACS , occupation code 261313.
> 
> I wish all the people waiting for their cases to get a positive reply soon.




congrats bro.... keep posting......


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is anything we can do while waiting for the invitation from NSW. May be something like Meds, PCC, or any other documentation that might be needed for lodging the eVisa ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I would advise against meds and PCC before you get the invitation. The visa has an initial entry date, which is 1 year after Meds or PCC, whichever is older. So if you do any of them now, and you get your visa 6 month from now, your time to validate the visa will be only 6 month.

You could fill in Form 80, if you need to do something


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> Hi Achin, congrats!
> 
> have you updated the spreadsheet? It would be useful for the other forum members.
> 
> Cheers


Yup Done ! codename Bigfoot . I wish you guys receive your invite soon.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Achin said:


> Yup Done ! codename Bigfoot . I wish you guys receive your invite soon.


But you did not fill in the approval date


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> But you did not fill in the approval date


Oh ! I did , anyway case submitted on 27th July , Occupation went on hold on 05th Aug , New rule came into effect 16th Aug. NSW asked for new letter from ACS on 1st Nov. Submitted all documents to NSW today morning (06th Dec) 08:00 AM (indian time), got approval today (06th Dec) 08:30 am. First got email from skillselect and then from NSW.


Hope you guys also receive your positive outcome soon.

Cheers !!!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I would advise against meds and PCC before you get the invitation. The visa has an initial entry date, which is 1 year after Meds or PCC, whichever is older. So if you do any of them now, and you get your visa 6 month from now, your time to validate the visa will be only 6 month.
> 
> You could fill in Form 80, if you need to do something




By older what you mean, earlier or newer?

I understand whichever is earlier..........


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you do meds today, it doesn't mater if you do PCC one day before the visa is granted. The one year validation period starts from the day of the Meds. The same if you do PCC first.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Wait starts*

Guys,

Joining the queue...

Dispatched docs for NSW SS yesterday..EOI filed on 5th dec..

The long wait starts now


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Joining the queue...
> 
> ...




whenever you get acknowledgement email with reference number just update your record in the following excel file
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0

also, let us all know currently nsw is processing applications of which date


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> whenever you get acknowledgement email with reference number just update your record in the following excel file
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> also, let us all know currently nsw is processing applications of which date


Sure..Will definitely do that once i get an acknowledgement...


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> If you do meds today, it doesn't mater if you do PCC one day before the visa is granted. The one year validation period starts from the day of the Meds. The same if you do PCC first.



thanks a lot alnaibii


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Achin said:


> Oh ! I did , anyway case submitted on 27th July , Occupation went on hold on 05th Aug , New rule came into effect 16th Aug. NSW asked for new letter from ACS on 1st Nov. Submitted all documents to NSW today morning (06th Dec) 08:00 AM (indian time), got approval today (06th Dec) 08:30 am. First got email from skillselect and then from NSW.
> 
> 
> Hope you guys also receive your positive outcome soon.
> ...


Hi Achin,

How many points do you have before and after ACS re-assesment?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi Achin,
> 
> How many points do you have before and after ACS re-assesment?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Hey ! 

With old ACS I was getting 65 points (including 5 points of state), New ACS deducted my 6 yrs n I lost 5 points. So with new ACS I was getting 60 points (including 5 points of state).

HTH


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally got the reference #13/70xx and states that

"We are currently processing applications lodged on 16 October 2013."

_________________
ACS-262113 6-June-2013|IELTS-7s: 22-NOV-2013|EOI: 28-NOV-2013| Ack:09-NOV-2013|MEDS: N/A|PCC: N/A|CO: N/A|Grant: N/A


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Finally got the reference #13/70xx and states that
> 
> "We are currently processing applications lodged on 16 October 2013."
> 
> Good, but that's very strange - you have a file number with 7000, while the guys that have Ack after you, have 6900. NSW system is flawed somehow


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> samysunny said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the reference #13/70xx and states that
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

OK, i undestand now. Shouldn't you change youe Ack date to today, then (in the table, I mean  
)

Cheers


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> OK, i undestand now. Shouldn't you change youe Ack date to today, then (in the table, I mean
> )
> 
> Cheers


Done:rockon:


----------



## imrukhan81 (Sep 29, 2013)

Achin said:


> Hey !
> 
> With old ACS I was getting 65 points (including 5 points of state), New ACS deducted my 6 yrs n I lost 5 points. So with new ACS I was getting 60 points (including 5 points of state).
> 
> HTH


Hi Achin
Thank you very much for the information.
how long it would take to get the NEW ACS?

I am also facing the same issue,my application is on hold, and I have applied for re-assesment of ACS.

With Old ACS, I have 65 points. Even I will get 60 points with New ACS. Need to upload once I get new ACS.

Hoping for good.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

any updates guys for November application ..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Is This the address of NSW where you sent your application for state sponsorship?

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

or 

Mail address:
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes,

if you send it by courier, send it to the first address, if you send it by post, sent it to PO box (second address)

Cheers


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

It seems that approvals are stuck again on 23th Oct. It's been a week now since the last invitation. may be they send approvals Thursdays in weekly basis.


----------



## wa1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> It seems that approvals are stuck again on 23th Oct. It's been a week now since the last invitation. may be they send approvals Thursdays in weekly basis.


I agree. Annual Christmas Holidays approching fast. What they are doing:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a theory - as the end of the year is approaching, they are trying to solve more of the outstanding files. So the new applicants are delayed a bit.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been in formally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.. what do you guys suggest? should i go ahead? I personally wanted to Apply for NSW...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday and have been in formally invited by Queensland to make few changes in my EOI so that they can invite me to apply for State Sponsor ship.. what do you guys suggest? should i go ahead? I personally wanted to Apply for NSW...


In what areas did they want you to make the changes ? You don't have to explicitly tell it but it would help suggest ideas.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I think QLD is asking for proof of funds, so if you do not have the amount they ask, maybe this detail will change your mind. I am not saying that NSW is better than QLD, or the other way around.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I think QLD is asking for proof of funds, so if you do not have the amount they ask, maybe this detail will change your mind. I am not saying that NSW is better than QLD, or the other way around.


But i think they only need a statement of funds not actual funds status


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds-skilled.pdf


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds-skilled.pdf


Any idea how much does NSW ask for 190 ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NSW does not ask proof of funds.


----------



## wa1985 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have ask date of 31 October but still waiting for nomination from NSW. Any updates on this!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> In what areas did they want you to make the changes ? You don't have to explicitly tell it but it would help suggest ideas.


i was previuoslt not claiming points for employment and selected "NOT Relevant" against each job, they asked me if i can show them that i have relevant experience..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Should the bank draft be payable to NSW trade & Investment or New South Wales Trade & Investment? I mean full name be mentioned on the bank draft or only NSW will suffice?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Should the bank draft be payable to NSW trade & Investment or New South Wales Trade & Investment? I mean full name be mentioned on the bank draft or only NSW will suffice?


enclose payment - bank cheque/money order for $300 (offshore) or $330 incl. GST (onshore) made payable to *NSW Trade and Investment*.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

Tianna or anyone who has received acknowledgment on 24th Oct. Haven't you received anything yet? How i wish i have applied for another state


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Me too!  I wish I had the guts to sit IELTS again for extra 10 points


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Are we restricted from applying to a diff state while working with NSW ? Is there any such rule ?

Do states like SA & NT accept that ?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Achin said:


> This is my 100th post  and I am so happy that just now got approval email from NSW.
> My case was pending for long due to recent changes in ACS , occupation code 261313.
> 
> I wish all the people waiting for their cases to get a positive reply soon.


congratulation friend,

I am waiting since July 17 and NSW ask me to send new ACS. I send a mail to ACS for new format and they reduces my 4 years. I have not sent that reassessment result to NSW but I asked my case officer to hold my application up to January. she ace[ted my request and I am preparing for ielts.
can you tell me your story how u get approved?


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

umashanker said:


> congratulation friend,
> 
> I am waiting since July 17 and NSW ask me to send new ACS. I send a mail to ACS for new format and they reduces my 4 years. I have not sent that reassessment result to NSW but I asked my case officer to hold my application up to January. she ace[ted my request and I am preparing for ielts.
> can you tell me your story how u get approved?


Hi Uma Shanker ! 

I remember we all July applicant waited every day due to New ACS rules , here is my story With old ACS I was getting 65 points (including 5 points of state), New ACS deducted my 6 yrs n I lost 5 points. So with new ACS I was getting 60 points (including 5 points of state).

Hope you get all 7 in IELTS this time and get an invite. 

HTH


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Achin said:


> Hi Uma Shanker !
> 
> I remember we all July applicant waited every day due to New ACS rules , here is my story With old ACS I was getting 65 points (including 5 points of state), New ACS deducted my 6 yrs n I lost 5 points. So with new ACS I was getting 60 points (including 5 points of state).
> 
> ...


thank you for your nice words.
acs had deducted my 4 years and now I have only 13 months experience. so I will not get any point on experience but I will get 15 points from education , isn't it? age 30 and ielts if 7 in all 10 then nsw ss 5. I am trying to get seven . my exam is on 18 jan.


----------



## krish82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi,
NSW has opened for six golden occupation??? I am wondering its opened for certain pupil who applied earlier not for new one isn't? I am depending on vic so that curious!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> NSW has opened for six golden occupation??? I am wondering its opened for certain pupil who applied earlier not for new one isn't? I am depending on vic so that curious!!


Have you applied to both nsw and victoria


----------



## comerun (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer). 

On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc. 

I applied for 190 with total 60 points.

Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?

Thanks,


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Are we restricted from applying to a diff state while working with NSW ? Is there any such rule ?
> 
> Do states like SA & NT accept that ?


Hi torrentkid,

Did you get an answer to your question. Even am searching for an answer.
If you get to know then please do let me know too.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi torrentkid,
> 
> Did you get an answer to your question. Even am searching for an answer.
> If you get to know then please do let me know too.


Even I am waiting for some seniors to respond.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

*NSW docs received*

Guys,

Got an email from NSW today that my docs have been received..

Ref 13/71**, Not sure how to decipher this 

Also the email says 'We are currently processing applications lodged on 16 October 2013.'

So looks like I need to wake up only when Feb ends :yawn::yawn:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got an email from NSW today that my docs have been received..
> 
> ...


Don't know how many ages will it take to process 16 October applications.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Don't know how many ages will it take to process 16 October applications.


I guess they are processing 16th Oct applications forever now. In everyone's ack since 1st Dec, they mentioned that they are processing 16th Oct. :yawn:


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

torrentkid said:


> Are we restricted from applying to a diff state while working with NSW ? Is there any such rule ?
> 
> Do states like SA & NT accept that ?


Ideally you should not , as state is looking for a commitment that you would be with them for 2 years, and I read somewhere in the forum that SA might reject if they come to know you have applied to two state in one EOI.

The work around could be -- as DIBP do not restrict a person for creating more than one EOI, you can create separate EOI for NSW and separate EOI for SA. likewise you can go about it,

HTH.


----------



## mooresamantha (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, I'm a newbie here. This Forum has good information and i expect more fun with interesting info. I like this post. Informative..


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi torrentkid,
> 
> Did you get an answer to your question. Even am searching for an answer.
> If you get to know then please do let me know too.




Guys, it there's no such rule prevailing in Australia. Its just state preferences that one state won't like to accept an applicant who has already applied to other state, unless his application is rejected by the first state. Its like maintaining code of professionalism among states. Hence, many states demand, that in eoi only their state should be selected in preferred state list, even "any" is not allowed.

Some states demand that first we should withdraw our nomination application from previous state, before applying to the new one. So its like states don't want to get into conflict. Howsoever, there is not such rule of dibp (as per my knowledge), but it is less likely that one state would nominate you, if your previous application is still pending with other state.

One solution is to file separate EOI for each state, but whether it is allowed or not, that still I am searching. No information is provided in dibp site, neither allowing nor restricting, no faq, nothing at all. If anybody knows then please reply.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Achin said:


> Ideally you should not , as state is looking for a commitment that you would be with them for 2 years, and I read somewhere in the forum that SA might reject if they come to know you have applied to two state in one EOI.
> 
> The work around could be -- as DIBP do not restrict a person for creating more than one EOI, you can create separate EOI for NSW and separate EOI for SA. likewise you can go about it,
> 
> HTH.




But if multiple EOIs are allowed, then many applicant might be doing so to play around different states at the same time. This would obviously be known by states as well. So isnt it that states can filter the EOIs on base of Passport number or Name, and in result it will show our multiple EOIS.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

dhawalswamy said:


> But if multiple EOIs are allowed, then many applicant might be doing so to play around different states at the same time. This would obviously be known by states as well. So isnt it that states can filter the EOIs on base of Passport number or Name, and in result it will show our multiple EOIS.


DIBP themselves made this option to make multiple EOI's other wise they would have restricted the EOI with unique passport number.


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the support yesterday i got my grant letter...:cheer2:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Good news!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

jayantsit said:


> Thank you all for the support yesterday i got my grant letter...:cheer2:


Congratulations!
Grant letter or invitation?


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Congratulations!
> Grant letter or invitation?


Grant Letter just find my signature.. u can know the time lines...


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello

I am a newbie here, CA from India and applying under *221213 - External Auditor*. I am thinking about doing immigration process on my own without immigration consultant and have found really helpful information reading posts here. 


please confirm following order is correct for the process
1) IELTS
2) CPA skill assessment
3) EOI
4) State invitation - NSW 
5) Visa filing

If I finish CPA, will that give additional 5 points? 

If I don't want to claim points for experience, is it okay not to submit documents for the same?

Should I clear IELTS first or apply for CPA skill assessment or do both simultaneously?

Thanks&regards,


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*ACS Re-assessment*

Hi,

I got +ve ACS Assesment last year (April 2012), I have applied for NSW SS on 26th November 2013. Could that be possible that NSW can ask me for re-assessment? I don't want to loose points based on 2 years deduction.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a newbie here, CA from India and applying under *221213 - External Auditor*. I am thinking about doing immigration process on my own without immigration consultant and have found really helpful information reading posts here.
> 
> ...


You can cut time slightly short by doing so:

1) Skill Assessment + IELTS (First apply for skill assessment and at the same time register for IELTS. By the time you get your assessment done, your IELTS will be done too).
2) EOI + Apply for SS (Lodge EOI and then you can apply for SS even on the same day. You just need EOI Ref Number to be quoted on your SS Form)
3) SS Invitation + EOI Invitation (Both are linked so you get invitation from both almost together)
4) Visa Filing
5) Rest of the stuff


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

unikorn said:


> You can cut time slightly short by doing so:
> 
> 1) Skill Assessment + IELTS (First apply for skill assessment and at the same time register for IELTS. By the time you get your assessment done, your IELTS will be done too).
> 2) EOI + Apply for SS (Lodge EOI and then you can apply for SS even on the same day. You just need EOI Ref Number to be quoted on your SS Form)
> ...


He is going to apply for EXTERNAL AUDITORS, so he need to pass IELTS with 7 band in each academic module first. Only after IELTS, he may apply for skills assessment, as IELTS with 7 band in each module (academic) is pre-requisite for the skills assessment of External auditors


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> He is going to apply for EXTERNAL AUDITORS, so he need to pass IELTS with 7 band in each academic module first. Only after IELTS, he may apply for skills assessment, as IELTS with 7 band in each module (academic) is pre-requisite for the skills assessment of External auditors


Did not know that; thanks for clarifying.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone!!

I have a question regarding acknowledgement from ppl who have applied recently, is the acknowledgment being given on the same day the courier says its has been received by them? Or r they r taking a couple of days after receipt?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I have a question regarding acknowledgement from ppl who have applied recently, is the acknowledgment being given on the same day the courier says its has been received by them? Or r they r taking a couple of days after receipt?


In my case it was the same day, but it may vary. I think acknowledgement is sent within 2 days at maximum. However, their website has mentioned the period of 5 days.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got +ve ACS Assesment last year (April 2012), I have applied for NSW SS on 26th November 2013. Could that be possible that NSW can ask me for re-assessment? I don't want to loose points based on 2 years deduction.
> 
> ...


Appreciate if senior members of this thread can update me over this query.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Appreciate if senior members of this thread can update me over this query.


It is observed that NSW has asked applicants to go for *reassessment *or *revalidation *depending upon each case. 

* Does the new ACS format of deducting 2/4 years from your experience affect your state sponsorship eligibility points?


Essentially, if you

* want them to assess you on your existing documentation with them, you will have to go for *revalidation *(costs less than new assessment & is a lot quicker)

*OR*

* want them to assess you on your additional documentation (like assessing your job months from the date you got ACS till to-date), you will have to go for *reassessment *(costs same as new assessment & is current wait period is 4 months)

See a few of below posts where NSW has asked applicants to go for reassessment:


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-825.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-reassessment-clarification.html#post2196970

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-831.html#post2138642

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-797.html#post2012010


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> He is going to apply for EXTERNAL AUDITORS, so he need to pass IELTS with 7 band in each academic module first. Only after IELTS, he may apply for skills assessment, as IELTS with 7 band in each module (academic) is pre-requisite for the skills assessment of External auditors




Hi 

Thanks for reply.. Its a she here..

Can you please tell from where did you find that for external auditor, I need to score 7 in IELTS(academic)...

Can you also suggest that what other codes are available to apply for Indian CAs and also NSW sponsers them.. :-( 

Is it realistic to expect an 8 in IELTS - I think that will give additional 10 points..:-(

Which code would you suggest to apply under and got the most chances to get through

Thanks&regards,


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it realistic to expect an 8 in IELTS - I think that will give additional 10 points..:-(


Check my timeline if it seems too unrealistic


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

unikorn said:


> Check my timeline if it seems too unrealistic


hehe...I saw...so cool...Does it mean that you added 20 points in your immigration application for IELTS?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, definitely, whenever I submit my application. I was lazy enough not to look at forums before starting the process and someone guided me to take IELTS first and then apply for assessment. So I wasted 2 valuable months. Now only 2nd week into assessment. May take up another 3 months or so before I get to apply for SS.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for reply.. Its a she here..
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for clarifying that you are a she 

The requirement of 7 band in IELTS is mentioned in the websites of all the skills assessment authorities for Accountants, Management Accountant and External Auditors I.e. IPA, CPA Australia or ICAA

You may go for any of the above mentioned occupations being a CA. All these are currently being welcome by NSW SS. In addition you may go for internal audit as well. Internal audit is assessed by VETASSES and for that there is no specific requirements for IELTS.


----------



## HoneyOZ (Dec 10, 2013)

Can you please send the relevant links for the same


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

*acknowledgement not received*

Friends,

I have applied through agent for NSW SS nomination. The application has reached NSW on December 2. This is confirmed by DHL. However no acknowledgement has been received. The agent says the followup has been done and it is in process. I am worried as the acknowledgement mail should have come by now. Can anyone please guide me what should I do?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Friends,

I have applied through agent for NSW SS nomination. The application has reached NSW on December 2. This is confirmed by DHL. However no acknowledgement has been received. The agent says the followup has been done and it is in process. I am worried as the acknowledgement mail should have come by now. Can anyone please guide me what should I do?


----------



## anish13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Friends,

Anyone applied for 2613 code after Oct 14th and have got a successful invitation. I see on their website that these codes are currently suspended and they are not processing them until further notice. I am not sure how updated the site there is. Can anyone throw some light on that. I plan to apply to NSW in feb. Awaiting ACS result:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jayantsit (Apr 1, 2013)

anish13 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Anyone applied for 2613 code after Oct 14th and have got a successful invitation. I see on their website that these codes are currently suspended and they are not processing them until further notice. I am not sure how updated the site there is. Can anyone throw some light on that. I plan to apply to NSW in feb. Awaiting ACS result:fingerscrossed:



The sheet was updated on OCT 6 when NSW received notice from AUS Immigration department.


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

jayantsit said:


> The sheet was updated on OCT 6 when NSW received notice from AUS Immigration department.



Hi Jayant, 

All the best for your grant ! when are you planning to make the move ? 

Thanks,
Achin


----------



## Gabrielle88 (Dec 16, 2013)

*State Sponsorship in NSW for Nurses*

Hello! I am a registered nurse in Australia and I would like to know how long it takes for state sponsorship to be processed for nurses. In other states it had been relatively fast sometimes just less than a week but it requires nurses to have 2 years of experience unlike NSW that requires nil experience. Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Does anyone have any clue as to why NSW is not sending any invitations ? I don't know of anyone who has got an invite in the entire November.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

November is a far away dream for me. They are not even working on end of October applications.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

But this page here shows 190 invites were sent out by NSW in the month of November 2013. Either we do not have someone who got invited or someone who got invited but forgot to update the spreadsheet.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

Let's say it like that and somebody corrects me if i am wrong. 24th Oct acknowledgment says that his file number is 60xx. On other hand, 22th Nov acknowledgment says that his file number is 67xx. Therefore, NSW received around 700 applicants in November. But as per IMMI website, They have only approved 190 applications. The remaining of October plus the entire November are in shelves.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the file numbers are for both 190 and 489. And the 190 files (plus 114 for 489) are the approvals, there must be some rejected files as well.

Let's make the exercise for the whole year. Since 1st of July, NSW received about 4500 files (7000-2500 approximate numbers in the spreadsheet). And they granted only about 3000 SS (2852 for 190 and 362 for 489). 

I guess the rest of the 1500 are rejections (1000), and in processing (500 files).


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I think the file numbers are for both 190 and 489. And the 190 files (plus 114 for 489) are the approvals, there must be some rejected files as well.
> 
> Let's make the exercise for the whole year. Since 1st of July, NSW received about 4500 files (7000-2500 approximate numbers in the spreadsheet). And they granted only about 3000 SS (2852 for 190 and 362 for 489).
> 
> I guess the rest of the 1500 are rejections (1000), and in processing (500 files).


wrong calcs buddy. There are appr 1000 in process. long queue...


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been assessed for software engineer(261313).
I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship but as per NSW website, currently they are not accepting applications for 261313.

Now my Dilemma is, whether my application will be rejected or it will be kept in queue and processed once NSW starts nominations for this occupation.

Shall i go ahead and apply for NSW state sponsorship now. 

Regards,
Punj


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> wrong calcs buddy. There are appr 1000 in process. long queue...


People with 61XX have already received invitations. Current reference nos. are 68XX. So there are around 750 applications in pipeline for 190, and if 489 is included in the reference, then there would be around 500 applications


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> People with 61XX have already received invitations. Current reference nos. are 68XX. So there are around 750 applications in pipeline for 190, and if 489 is included in the reference, then there would be around 500 applications


Who said people with 61** got the invitations? I have ack 60** still waiting for the result?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> People with 61XX have already received invitations. Current reference nos. are 68XX. So there are around 750 applications in pipeline for 190, and if 489 is included in the reference, then there would be around 500 applications


Can you let us know where did you get that from ?


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> People with 61XX have already received invitations. Current reference nos. are 68XX. So there are around 750 applications in pipeline for 190, and if 489 is included in the reference, then there would be around 500 applications


And the current reference number is 71** already. My friend applied her application on 10 Dec and got ack 71** on 11 Dec.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

HoneyOZ said:


> Hello
> 
> I am a newbie here, CA from India and applying under *221213 - External Auditor*. I am thinking about doing immigration process on my own without immigration consultant and have found really helpful information reading posts here.
> 
> ...


Yeah the orer is correct. First you ned to clear IELTS with 7+ in each band in order to get +ive assessment from CPA. Once you get 7+ in each area, only then you can apply for skill assessment from CPA. After +ive outcome you can submit an EOI and apply for NSW state sponsorship. 

If you dont want to claim points for experience, then you should not send any document regarding your experience to CPA/NSW etc..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rolled the dice! dispatched my documents for state sponsorship on Friday the 13th of December, lets see how much time will it take ...........


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Rolled the dice! dispatched my documents for state sponsorship on Friday the 13th of December, lets see how much time will it take ...........


Hi Expert's, i applied for my visa in 2009 which got rejected in 2012 for not meeting the points. I have got my acs results (fresh for 2013). I wish to apply for NSW SS early next year, will there be any issues for SS or even when i apply for visa after the grant from NSW?? Please clarify.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi Expert's, i applied for my visa in 2009 which got rejected in 2012 for not meeting the points. I have got my acs results (fresh for 2013). I wish to apply for NSW SS early next year, will there be any issues for SS or even when i apply for visa after the grant from NSW?? Please clarify.


Depends on the case. At what stage did it get rejected ? Were you not able to prove the points you claimed you have ? I guess you would get better answers if you post in the general forum for seniors to see.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

hi torrenkid,
any updates do anyone receive invitation aftet 23 oct.. 
plz update it ..!!! i dint know whats going on ..!!!


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Depends on the case. At what stage did it get rejected ? Were you not able to prove the points you claimed you have ? I guess you would get better answers if you post in the general forum for seniors to see.


It was at the final stage almost, did not got to stage where they ask for medical or police verification. I was not able to get my ielts score of 7 each so unable to meet the points.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

received acknowledgment of application by NSW, they are currently processing applications lodged on 22 October 2013.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> whenever you get acknowledgement email with reference number just update your record in the following excel file
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> 
> also, let us all know currently nsw is processing applications of which date



Updated the attached excel file.....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Updated the attached excel file.....


Currently processing applications received on 22nd Oct 2013


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

So by 25th Dec, they would have sent invitation to the next guy (TTD, Vietnam) in the excel sheet. And that could give us hope they are indeed sending invitations without a break.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> So by 25th Dec, they would have sent invitation to the next guy (TTD, Vietnam) in the excel sheet. And that could give us hope they are indeed sending invitations without a break.


But they will close from 24 Dec to 6 Jan. and 25 Dec will be the public holiday in Australia, no one will work on that day at all.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> received acknowledgment of application by NSW, they are currently processing applications lodged on 22 October 2013.


Thanks God that they have progressed from 16 October to 22 October


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tianna said:


> But they will close from 24 Dec to 6 Jan. and 25 Dec will be the public holiday in Australia, no one will work on that day at all.


Tianna. I am assuming that TTD, Vietnam in the excelsheet is you ?


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> Tianna. I am assuming that TTD, Vietnam in the excelsheet is you ?


Yes, Good assumption. It's me. Still waiting for the result. I hope to get it before Christmas or at least right after holiday when they come back to work. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Tianna, sorry to twist the knife, but your friend got the SS more than a week ago. It is obvious that they have slowed down in the last month. But we can only guess at their reasons.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I intended to apply for NSW SS under the code 262113(System Administrator).

Would like to know the present timelines and is that recommended to apply now ( as it nearing holidays).

Also please share the correct link to track the timelines, as i see one is broken 

https://docs.google.comspreadsheetccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You should look at NSW-SS Restored Tab.
You should apply as soon as possible, as they resolve files in the order they receive it.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Mate.

Any idea on the present trend and why there is delay off,late?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

From the data in the spreadsheet, the current expected timeline is 2 month from Ack. It was 3-4 weeks in October, but something slowed them down.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> From the data in the spreadsheet, the current expected timeline is 2 month from Ack. It was 3-4 weeks in October, but something slowed them down.


@Alnaibii: You were trying to help me on one of my other threads. Do you know if DIAC would not like 1+4 dependents ? I mean do you think I can first file the PR for me, my mother & spouse and then try to sponsor my brother/sister a few years later ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I really couldn't say. I suppose they do not like too many dependents, as they introduced dependents fee for visa this year. But if your brother and sister are young and healthy, they could be a real asset to Australia, so you may gain some points there.
If you can prove they are really depending on you, I do not see why they should refuse your visa.
To sponsor them at a later stage, could prove tricky, as they will need to meet the points (for a 489 visa - I do not know about other type of visas)


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I really couldn't say. I suppose they do not like too many dependents, as they introduced dependents fee for visa this year. But if your brother and sister are young and healthy, they could be a real asset to Australia, so you may gain some points there.


Exactly !!! If they see them as assets my application would be positive and appealing to them.

I am just worried that if they look at the case in a negative way, they won't outright reject my application rather give me a chance to remove them off my application before they take a decision.


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi 
I had hot my skills assessed for marketing specialist and got a positive assessment.

But no state is sponsoring as of now. I wanted to ask if i take up masters study for 2 yrs in Sydney for feb semester and if in july the list opens for marketing specialist, can i still submit my EOI. And under what visa as i will be studying in australia by then.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear All,

Anyone know when NSW or South Australian nomination will open? any idea?

Regards
Omar


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Friends, advise needed

I have passed CA and got the equivalency from my country's Higher Education Commission as comparable to Masters. ICAA assessed it as equal to Australian bachelors. In EOI, I have marked that as Masters. 

Please advise what is the right approach, shall I update my EOI and mark that as Bachelors or should I keep that remained as Masters. Please also note that while applying for State Sponsorship, I have classified that as Masters in their application form, which of course cannot be changed now.

My inclination is to keep that marked as masters. What DIBP exactly wanted to know in EOI, what the qualification was in candidate's home country, or to what it is equivalent in Australia?


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I believe they will trust decision of their assessing authority rather than whay you or your country's HEC says. I recommend you to change EOI accordingly as soon as possible. As far as NSW SS application is concerned, ofcourse it can't be changed now but it might not hurt anyway.

- Asim


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For points, Bachelor and Master fall in the same category. Since you get 15 point for bachelor, I would go for the ICAA assessment.
It is only for migration purposes, nobody is going to take your knowledge


----------



## mra (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any Australia DIAC contact number - or any other contact number in australia team?

Thanks


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> received acknowledgment of application by NSW, they are currently processing applications lodged on 22 October 2013.


Hello waqar.

Was ur acknowledgement sent the same day ur documents were received by NSW??
My documents were received at NSW today and I am worried if they would send me acknowledgment on Monday before they close for holidays


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Do they close during christmas holidays ? close as in really total close or slow down applications processings ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Do they close during christmas holidays ? close as in really total close or slow down applications processings ?


Totally closed.


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,

Need advice!!

I have been assessed for software engineer(261313).
I am planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship but as per NSW website, currently they are not accepting applications for 261313.

Now my Dilemma is, whether my application will be rejected or it will be kept in queue and processed once NSW starts nominations for this occupation.

Shall i go ahead and apply for NSW state sponsorship now.

Regards,
Punj


----------



## salim25pk (Oct 29, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Hello waqar.
> 
> Was ur acknowledgement sent the same day ur documents were received by NSW??
> My documents were received at NSW today and I am worried if they would send me acknowledgment on Monday before they close for holidays
> ...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

salim25pk said:


> Hi Omer,
> 
> My documents were received on 16 December (as per DHL tracking) and they send me the acknowledgement email on 17 December, mentioned that the documents were received on 16 December.
> Salim


@Salim: Which date applications were being processed as per your acknowledgement email ? :frusty:


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

any updates for oct n Nov .., Please do reply guys ... its only today n tommrow ...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

salim25pk said:


> omer haroon said:
> 
> 
> > Hello waqar.
> ...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

torrentkid said:


> @Salim: Which date applications were being processed as per your acknowledgement email ? :frusty:


22nd october.....


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

I want to congratulate NSW for success on their plan to stop sending invitations until 2014. Even though NSW put all of us down at the last few weeks, but i feel more pitty on 24 Oct applicants. Their turn came more than three weeks back and they just keep on checking their email every half an hour expecting the invitation but it is always not there. I will not be surprised if their blood pressure became high because of waiting . We chose NSW among all states because of their fast processing times. We acrificed the demand draft and cost of certifying 30 documents because only for time saving. I obtained PCCs from such tough countries like Saudi Arabia,Qatar,Egypt,United Arab Emirates and even the philippines. They are all 3 months validities and will get all expired soon. My age will turn into 33 and i will lose 5 points. That was far away from fair and all my hard works will come with nothing. Thank u NSW


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> I want to congratulate NSW for success on their plan to stop sending invitations until 2014. Even though NSW put all of us down at the last few weeks, but i feel more pitty on 24 Oct applicants. Their turn came more than three weeks back and they just keep on checking their email every half an hour expecting the invitation but it is always not there. I will not be surprised if their blood pressure became high because of waiting . We chose NSW among all states because of their fast processing times. We acrificed the demand draft and cost of certifying 30 documents because only for time saving. I obtained PCCs from such tough countries like Saudi Arabia,Qatar,Egypt,United Arab Emirates and even the philippines. They are all 3 months validities and will get all expired soon. My age will turn into 33 and i will lose 5 points. That was far away from fair and all my hard works will come with nothing. Thank u NSW


 Drama, a little over the top do you not think considering 2014 is just 2 weeks away! 

Why did you apply for PCC so early given they expire? Hardly nsw fault.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> Drama, a little over the top do you not think considering 2014 is just 2 weeks away!
> 
> Why did you apply for PCC so early given they expire? Hardly nsw fault.


Yeah Yeah Yeah! Blame us! Won't you?
If it's not for people like you, Polices may change sweet heart!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah! Blame us! Won't you?
> If it's not for people like you, Polices may change sweet heart!


 I aint your sweetheart. Peope like me! What on earth does that mean? 

Blame you for what dear? That you chose to apply for PCC when you didnt need them or something else? 

What policies may change? An asteroid may hit the earth, someone may get run down by a bus or fall and break a leg. So life still goes on.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

NSW closed accepting applications officially for the year 2013-14. Applications received till 24 Dec will be processed as usual.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello Expats,

Does below statement states that invitations will be sent only after July 2014? 

"Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks pal for your inmediate response.

Generally i hear they close for certain they close for certain occupation. But surprised to have seen for the entire 190 subclass.

For instance, i have applied under Financial Investment advisor category, only 94 issued out of 3060 so far. It is sad for all those under my category who thought they still have enough time and chance.

I applied on 09th Dec, people around same time please join to track our status

Wish everyone who applied already good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

shocked to hear the news.

I have applied on 2 December. Got the acknowledgement as well. I hope they would process my application. 

The notice says that applications for nomitations close. They haven't mentioned anything about already received and in process applications. But they say that applications received after 24 December will not be processed or returned. 

Does this mean, that applications received before 24 December will be processed as usual. This has not been mentioned. Usually they mention about the applications received before the date of suspention.

I am worried whether they would process all those 800-900 applications in pipeline. 
Looking at their general policy as well as the last year manner, when they closed applications in April 2013, they processed applications received before 11 April, 2013.

How do we clarify, if our applications will be processed or not.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Rajesh

Well, notification says applications recieved before 24th Dec will be processed as usual.

I have recieved my acknowledgement on 09th Dec. Sailing in the same boat as yours. Which job category you had applied if i may ask.

Regs
Santhosh


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

I sincerely feel this is a complete mismanagement of NSW. Poor predictions and planing. If only they'd have followed pro rata strictly for all 189/190/489 from beginning, the quota would have lasted through out year.
Just imagine what would happen when it will open again in July 2014, with applicants waiting after 24th Dec 2013. 6 months of virtual pool. Ceiling will be reached by Oct-Nov in 2014 only next year, if they process things same as this year.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

They answered all our questions with this notification. So that's why.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> shocked to hear the news.
> 
> I have applied on 2 December. Got the acknowledgement as well. I hope they would process my application.
> 
> ...


They have clearly mentioned they shall process applications before 24th Dec so you need not worry.


----------



## mohkam (Jul 19, 2013)

This is ridiculous... They never stop doing such sudden and shocking announcements again and again....

Yes, they have the right to open/close nomination according to the state plan BUT this should be announced well in advance.. OR at least they should give updates about the number of remaining places regularly for applicants to guess about when will they be full.... 

This happened to me this April when they suddenly closed few days before I was planning to apply .. I still recall how awful was my feeling at that time..

Sorry, for people who didn't have the chance to apply for this round... NEVER give up... Have your documents ready for next July...

All the best for all


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Does below statement states that invitations will be sent only after July 2014?
> 
> "Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014."


Shocked!!!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*489 to 190 Fkn Shocked*

I am holding 489, living and working in regional NSW. Just got 1 year experience as a nurse to be 60 points test for 190! Then nsw closes nominations )):


----------



## krish1420 (Sep 12, 2013)

This is very disappointing news for me as I had just started the whole process of RPL for ACS and was hoping that before Jul 2014 I would be able to submit my application for NSW SS. Though, I would still submit ACS so that I am all ready for Jul 2014.

NSW is my only option as I do not have funds to show for any other SS.

I just hope that once NSW starts accepting the applications from Jul 2014, my occupation is still listed!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, now we know what caused the delay. They were preparing for this announce, and they knew they do not need to rush anymore.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been following Austrlian Immigration authorities since a long time and now i can say that they are "consistently inconsistent".


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

I applied for SS on 25th Nov 2013 (ACK received on 26th). I got ACS assessment last year in April 2012 where they recognized only 3.5 years of experience which gives me only "5" points. I waited for 1.5 years to apply for SS so that NSW can count my 3.5 (old, certified by ACS) + 1.5 (new) experience as total for 5 years, which would give me 10 points making the total as 55 points. Before applying for SS I didn't knew that they would ask for ACS letter in new format, which means that I will again fell short of 5 points. I got 6.5 in one of the bands of IELT's which deprived me form getting any points.

Based on this can I give IELTs again and somehow manage to score atleast 7 in all the bands to get 10 points? would I have to file for SS again (all new apps are closed now till July 2014) or I can update my IELT's score in EOI or SS case officer directly?

I am in much need of help from seniors, I didn't want my time, efforts and money which I did for NSW SS to go in vein.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

What happened after you sent your docs to NSW? What was their response? Are they waiting for you to send them any docs? What's the status of your New Acs application?
Did you already pay for your Ielts exam?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> What happened after you sent your docs to NSW? What was their response? Are they waiting for you to send them any docs? What's the status of your New Acs application?
> Did you already pay for your Ielts exam?


Hi,

They have only provided acknowledgement that documents are received and currently they are processing Oct 13 applicants. they haven't asked me for any documents so far but I strongly believe that they would ask for ACS in new format (which would reduce my experience and points too :-( )

I haven't paid for my IELT's exam, but want advise from senior members of this thread if it is wise to retake or first wait for any queries from NSW SS Officers.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

tauseef said:


> I applied for SS on 25th Nov 2013 (ACK received on 26th). I got ACS assessment last year in April 2012 where they recognized only 3.5 years of experience which gives me only "5" points. I waited for 1.5 years to apply for SS so that NSW can count my 3.5 (old, certified by ACS) + 1.5 (new) experience as total for 5 years, which would give me 10 points making the total as 55 points. Before applying for SS I didn't knew that they would ask for ACS letter in new format, which means that I will again fell short of 5 points. I got 6.5 in one of the bands of IELT's which deprived me form getting any points.
> 
> Based on this can I give IELTs again and somehow manage to score atleast 7 in all the bands to get 10 points? would I have to file for SS again (all new apps are closed now till July 2014) or I can update my IELT's score in EOI or SS case officer directly?
> 
> ...


Yes ! 

You can do the same, please do not submit your new letter of ACS to NSW unless you get ur IELTS. As son as you submit ur new letter they will close ur case. 

There is one more forum member as UmaShanker having the same case and waiting for IELTS , he has not given his new ACS to NSW and told the CO of NSW to hold on for his IELTS. 

HTH


----------



## Achin (Nov 2, 2012)

Achin said:


> Yes !
> 
> You can do the same, please do not submit your new letter of ACS to NSW unless you get ur IELTS. As son as you submit ur new letter they will close ur case.
> 
> ...



The same can be checked at this link 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-881.html#post2587434

and check the comment 

Congratulation friend,

I am waiting since July 17 and NSW ask me to send new ACS. I send a mail to ACS for new format and they reduces my 4 years. I have not sent that reassessment result to NSW but I asked my case officer to hold my application up to January. she ace[ted my request and I am preparing for ielts.
can you tell me your story how u get approved?


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

*Quota filled for New South Wales State Sponsorship*

NSW has stopped taking any further application from 24th January onwards up until July 2014 where the state is planning to re-open the acceptance of application.

As the applications are dealt on first-come-first-served basis, my question is shall I send them the application now and hoping to get it dealt in July. The purpose is to jump my application file first in the queue. 

Secondly, can I finalize all the necessary steps by May and then in June I submit my EoI and then wait for the lucky day in July and once the State Sponsorship is opened again, I can perhaps apply for the SS ASAP.Will that be practical?

Finally, any idea as to whether Accountant will be in the list of NSW SS for 190 and will they keep the same policy for Subclass 190 or will there be any chance. I know nobody have a crystal ball here to predict the future, but its just a general idea or thought. Maybe few of the reader have been tracking NSW 190 SOL List and their policies since past few years.

Regards.


----------



## starwish (Dec 26, 2013)

ashftc said:


> NSW has stopped taking any further application from 24th January onwards up until July 2014 where the state is planning to re-open the acceptance of application.
> 
> As the applications are dealt on first-come-first-served basis, my question is shall I send them the application now and hoping to get it dealt in July. The purpose is to jump my application file first in the queue.
> 
> ...


That's not good.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have only provided acknowledgement that documents are received and currently they are processing Oct 13 applicants. they haven't asked me for any documents so far but I strongly believe that they would ask for ACS in new format (which would reduce my experience and points too :-( )
> 
> ...


I suggest you to go for IELTS without wasting time


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

currently NSW is processing applications received on??any one knows? is it a good idea to email them and ask them directly? also i have renewed my passport after applying for SS, should i send them a scanned copy of new passport??


----------



## Bivas (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 13th December for 190 from NSW. Can you give me any idea when I can get invitation for applying my visa. Have anyone who has submitted EOI as like me in this month (December 2013) and waiting for Invitation or have got already here.

Regards,
Bivas


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bivas said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 13th December for 190 from NSW. Can you give me any idea when I can get invitation for applying my visa. Have anyone who has submitted EOI as like me in this month (December 2013) and waiting for Invitation or have got already here.
> 
> ...


when did u apply for NSW state sponsorship? Only submitting EOI and indicating NSW over there would not be sufficient i suppose... you need to apply seperately for NSW State sponsorship. BTW NSW has stopped receiving applications for SS effective from Dec 24, 2013 and will reopen for nomination applications in July 2014.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just wondering how much backlog is there. Most recent file ref no.s are somewhere between 72XX to 73XX and until november NSW has only nominated 2852 applications in 190 catagory, which means almost 5,000 applications are under the table. There might be some rejections as well............ dont know how they are going to cope with such backlog...


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Just wondering how much backlog is there. Most recent file ref no.s are somewhere between 72XX to 73XX and until november NSW has only nominated 2852 applications in 190 catagory, which means almost 5,000 applications are under the table. There might be some rejections as well............ dont know how they are going to cope with such backlog...


reference nos. 13/xxxx started in January 2013. Hence the backlog is not 5,000. As per last update on the forum, they were processing applications received on 22 November. 

Also people with reference nos. 60xx had already received invitations, and I anticipate some with 61xx would also have received invitations by this time. Hence the backlog would be 1200 to 1300 applications. 

Till November, 2013 NSW had issued 2852 invitations ??? I think total invitations issued including all categories are around 3300. If you compare this statistic with total invitations issued last year: Last year from June 2012 to July 2013, they had issued around 2900 invitations. I don't know whether they had issued less invitations last year, or their quota has increased this year!!!! to process this backlog. However WA had issued 3900 invitations last year, so it seems that NSW would also have a quota of around 4000 to 4500 this year. 

Seniors please comment....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> reference nos. 13/xxxx started in January 2013. Hence the backlog is not 5,000. As per last update on the forum, they were processing applications received on 22 November.
> 
> Also people with reference nos. 60xx had already received invitations, and I anticipate some with 61xx would also have received invitations by this time. Hence the backlog would be 1200 to 1300 applications.
> 
> ...


Can you let me know which post states that they are processing Nov 22 ?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> received acknowledgment of application by NSW, they are currently processing applications lodged on 22 October 2013.


This was the post....


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry it was a typo error. I meant 22 October


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> sorry it was a typo error. I meant 22 October


Yeah.. That's why I asked. ;-)


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> reference nos. 13/xxxx started in January 2013. Hence the backlog is not 5,000. As per last update on the forum, they were processing applications received on 22 November.
> 
> Also people with reference nos. 60xx had already received invitations, and I anticipate some with 61xx would also have received invitations by this time. Hence the backlog would be 1200 to 1300 applications.
> 
> ...


Lets hope your analysis is correct...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> currently NSW is processing applications received on??any one knows? is it a good idea to email them and ask them directly? also i have renewed my passport after applying for SS, should i send them a scanned copy of new passport??


Any one\?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> currently NSW is processing applications received on??any one knows? is it a good idea to email them and ask them directly? also i have renewed my passport after applying for SS, should i send them a scanned copy of new passport??


One of my friend and forum member got acknowledgment on 23rd December, and they mentioned that they were processing applications of 22 or 23 October then. 

I think you should email them passport's scanned copy.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> reference nos. 13/xxxx started in January 2013. Hence the backlog is not 5,000. As per last update on the forum, they were processing applications received on 22 November.
> 
> Also people with reference nos. 60xx had already received invitations, and I anticipate some with 61xx would also have received invitations by this time. Hence the backlog would be 1200 to 1300 applications.
> 
> ...


They were processing 22 October applications, not 22 November. Tianna's ack number is 60xx and she has not got the invitation as yet. Yes you are right that the backlog is of around1400 applications.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> One of my friend and forum member got acknowledgment on 23rd December, and they mentioned that they were processing applications of 22 or 23 October then.
> 
> I think you should email them passport's scanned copy.


from 18 to 23 december they processed application received on 22nd and 23rd october... way too slow. i recall you applied for SS i Nov, so do let me know whenever you receive outcome of your application...


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> from 18 to 23 december they processed application received on 22nd and 23rd october... way too slow. i recall you applied for SS i Nov, so do let me know whenever you receive outcome of your application...


Yes I applied on 20th November. I'll surely let everyone know in the thread after getting invitation.


----------



## Bivas (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Waqarali,
Thank you to response on my post.


----------



## Bivas (Nov 2, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> when did u apply for NSW state sponsorship? Only submitting EOI and indicating NSW over there would not be sufficient i suppose... you need to apply seperately for NSW State sponsorship. BTW NSW has stopped receiving applications for SS effective from Dec 24, 2013 and will reopen for nomination applications in July 2014.


Thank you to respond on my post. 
I submitted my application on 13th December and got acknowledgement on the same day.

Thank you,
Bivas


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I submitted NSW SS application and recieved acknowledgement on 09th Dec. I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor category. Email said they were processing 16 th Oct applications.

Any recent update on the progress of the dates ?? Any guesses by when my outcome is expected. Somewhere on thread i read that for this category, trend is result will be out in 4- 5 weeks. Not sure though.

Request seniors opinion.

Good luck to all.

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted NSW SS application and recieved acknowledgement on 09th Dec. I have applied under Financial Investment Advisor category. Email said they were processing 16 th Oct applications.
> 
> ...


They are currently( as of 23rd dec) processing applications received on 22nd october.

NSW processes application on receipt basis not on ocupation basis or on points basis. You should expect outcome by end of january.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> They are currently( as of 23rd dec) processing applications received on 22nd october.
> 
> NSW processes application on receipt basis not on ocupation basis or on points basis. You should expect outcome by end of january.


Thanks Waqar.

Whats your acknowledgement date and job category if i may ask.

Good luck to you.

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Waqar.
> 
> Whats your acknowledgement date and job category if i may ask.
> 
> ...


its there in my signature.... External Auditor and Acknowledgment date is 18th


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> its there in my signature.... External Auditor and Acknowledgment date is 18th


why every one is so calm and quite?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Any idea.. when does NSW resume work after holidays....


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Wishing you all a very happy new year....

Hope this year fulfills our most awaited dream of reaching Australia and starting our life afresh.

God bless us all


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Any idea.. when does NSW resume work after holidays....


I think they r closed till 6th of Jan


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ashftc said:


> NSW has stopped taking any further application from 24th January onwards up until July 2014 where the state is planning to re-open the acceptance of application.
> 
> As the applications are dealt on first-come-first-served basis, my question is shall I send them the application now and hoping to get it dealt in July. The purpose is to jump my application file first in the queue.
> 
> ...


go for the second option as they won't return or process any application received after 24th December and will resume receiving and processing application in july 2014. Accountants profession has been flagged along with few others Flagged Occupations
You can check the link. keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone knows about last years incidence regarding termination of 190. Was it similar to this year? Did they stoped without any prior notification?

My ref is 65** so I am not sure whats going to happen with my application. My visa runs out on 2 nd week of march.

Happy new year. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows about last years incidence regarding termination of 190. Was it similar to this year? Did they stoped without any prior notification?
> 
> ...


Your application will be processed fairly on merit Insha Allah.

NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There 
is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other 
qualifier


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows about last years incidence regarding termination of 190. Was it similar to this year? Did they stoped without any prior notification?
> 
> ...


Yes, last year also they stopped in the same fashion. However after closing the applications, they still invited more than 1200 applicants for 190; these were those applicants who had applied before 11 April, 2013 i.e. their closing date. This year the applications have closed quite early. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> go for the second option as they won't return or process any application received after 24th December and will resume receiving and processing application in july 2014. Accountants profession has been flagged along with few others Flagged Occupations
> You can check the link. keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best..:fingerscrossed:


Thank you Waqar for your response. Thanks for providing the AWPA Flagged profession link. It is a matter of high worries but its also good that I have this information beforehand. As you also know, doing IELTS and having an Assessment from CPA cost decent Pak rupees. Do you think I should wait for July and then give the IELTS and do the assessment or shall I do it before and keep everything ready hoping that Accounting profession would still be in CSOL list of NSW and they will keep the requirements as of 2013, i.e., no mandatory work experience requirement as I dont have any work experience.

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Thank you Waqar for your response. Thanks for providing the AWPA Flagged profession link. It is a matter of high worries but its also good that I have this information beforehand. As you also know, doing IELTS and having an Assessment from CPA cost decent Pak rupees. Do you think I should wait for July and then give the IELTS and do the assessment or shall I do it before and keep everything ready hoping that Accounting profession would still be in CSOL list of NSW and they will keep the requirements as of 2013, i.e., no mandatory work experience requirement as I dont have any work experience.
> 
> Thanks


I strongly recommend you to wait for July, if you are ACCA then u can go for External Auditor even after July....


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> I strongly recommend you to wait for July, if you are ACCA then u can go for External Auditor even after July....


Thanks once again for your response. I am CIMA plus Bachelors and Masters from UK. I don't have any work experience. The matter of concern for me is what if they remove Accountancy as a SOListed profession at all or what if they changed the requirements and may add an additional work experience requirement. On the flip side, waiting more and doing nothing is a waste of time and further risk, for eg., what happens if in July they do open the quota and everything is just absolutely fine but then later suppose in Oct/Nov they change the policy or the quota of NSW gets filled up again. So confused


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Thanks once again for your response. I am CIMA plus Bachelors and Masters from UK. I don't have any work experience. The matter of concern for me is what if they remove Accountancy as a SOListed profession at all or what if they changed the requirements and may add an additional work experience requirement. On the flip side, waiting more and doing nothing is a waste of time and further risk, for eg., what happens if in July they do open the quota and everything is just absolutely fine but then later suppose in Oct/Nov they change the policy or the quota of NSW gets filled up again. So confused


See the major revamping would occur only in July, in Nov or Dec theywont usually impose additional requirements. It appears that you have already got 7+ in IELTS. As long as the new policy is announced, you can immediatly get you qualification assessed by ICAA in fast track....and then launch state sponsorship.. I Hope General Accountant catagory will remain in CSOL Insha Allah. I know waiting is painful, but its wothy of in your current situation.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> See the major revamping would occur only in July, in Nov or Dec theywont usually impose additional requirements. It appears that you have already got 7+ in IELTS. As long as the new policy is announced, you can immediatly get you qualification assessed by ICAA in fast track....and then launch state sponsorship.. I Hope General Accountant catagory will remain in CSOL Insha Allah. I know waiting is painful, but its wothy of in your current situation.


Thanks for your response again. Bro you've been a real mentor. Yes IELTS and Qualification isn't a problem Alhamdulillah. Bro do you mind me asking if you have any work experience and how long did CPA took for your assessment? Was it for skills only or for employment too? How was your experience with CPA?


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Your application will be processed fairly on merit Insha Allah.
> 
> NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There
> is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other
> qualifier


Thank you for your assuring words bro....

Personally I can't even think of sitting for IELTS again. I have done 10 times in last 8 months. In 7 of them I was short by .5 in my writing. So I think its a scam to make amend for their slowing international student revenue. This is my last resort to get my PR. Finger crossed. 

Good luck to everyone. May the new year brings the window of opportunity that everyone is looking for.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Yes, last year also they stopped in the same fashion. However after closing the applications, they still invited more than 1200 applicants for 190; these were those applicants who had applied before 11 April, 2013 i.e. their closing date. This year the applications have closed quite early. Lets hope for the best.


Thanks for the stats mate. Your post certainly helps to ease my uncertainty regarding my application. Really appreciate your input bro.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Nsw ss dec 13 applicants*

Hi all,

My name is Santhosh, Chennai, India.

I have presently applied for NSW SS under Financial Investment Advisor category. My acknowledgement date is 09th December. 

Request NSW SS December applicants join this thread so that we can share, track and help each other throughout the process till the grant.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Santhosh, Chennai, India.
> 
> ...


Santosh,

Follow this link.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi folks ,

Any idea, based upon previous years, if the financial investment advisor category is to be included in the NSW sponsorship list for 2014 ? Unlike accountants and As far as I see is not a flagged occupation.

Any insights ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Santhosh, Chennai, India.
> 
> ...


My ack date is 17th,,,


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ashftc said:


> Thanks for your response again. Bro you've been a real mentor. Yes IELTS and Qualification isn't a problem Alhamdulillah. Bro do you mind me asking if you have any work experience and how long did CPA took for your assessment? Was it for skills only or for employment too? How was your experience with CPA?


I have work experience of 06 years but i decided not to claim points for it and still be able to claim points. First three years would not cout as they were pre- ACCA Membership, after that i dont have all the necessary proof to claim points . SO instead of getting into statutory declaration thing i simply dropped experience thingy.


----------



## frgdgrl (Jan 6, 2014)

*Nsw SS nurse*

Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## frgdgrl (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

frgdgrl said:


> Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


Hi,

I am not sure about your query, but sadly NS


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

frgdgrl said:


> Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


Hi,

I am not sure about your query, but sadly NSW not accepting anymore invitations this year. They reopen July2014. 

May be seniors can throw some light on your specific query.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

frgdgrl said:


> Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


I'm one of those few people who have applied with 5 points short, but waiting to gain back that extra 5 points through state sponsorship and offshore, i.e., in my home country, India. Are you in NSW right now? If so, you should be easily able to get a grant without work experience as well(at least according to the tracker) unless there is some problem with your current visa.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure about your query, but sadly NSW not accepting anymore invitations this year. They reopen July2014.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh,

Is it true that the applications are closed for this year. Any link could you please share to where its mentions that the applications are closed for NSW SS. 
I have applied for EOI NSW SS - 262113 System Administrator just yesterday (6th Jan2014).
After reading your post I am getting a bit worried. :brick:


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Just been to their site. 

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14

NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Now that the NSW offices might have reopened, any one got the invitation?? or could any one talk to the NSW team with regard to the pending applications (those received before 24 December)??


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Now that the NSW offices might have reopened, any one got the invitation?? or could any one talk to the NSW team with regard to the pending applications (those received before 24 December)??


Those received before 24 December will be processed as normal. Requoting below as
_*
"NSW nominations for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa close on 24 December 2013. NSW will not accept applications received after this date. Applications received before 24 December 2013 will be processed as normal."
*_
Source: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes I know... my only concern has been the use of word "nominations" close on 24 December, 2013. Though they have mentioned applications for nominations close at one place and at two other places they suggest NSW nominations closed. Also they mention that programme targets for this year have been met. I simply don't understand this...


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Yes I know... my only concern has been the use of word "nominations" close on 24 December, 2013. Though they have mentioned applications for nominations close at one place and at two other places they suggest NSW nominations closed. Also they mention that programme targets for this year have been met. I simply don't understand this...


Perhaps while mentioning about the achievements of programme targets, they actually meant the applications received. As per my knowledge, they don't reject the nominations without any valid reason. So, I think the applications received till 24th Dec were taken/assumed as nominated by them hence they told that the targets are achieved. Now it is only the matter of time that they further scritinize our applications and award us the nominations in the order of dates applications are received.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Financial investment advisor*

Hi all

My name is Santhosh, I am from Chennai, India. I have applied for NSW SS under financial investment advisor category. Acknowledgement date is 09th December.

Request all who has already migrated/Visa Granted and SS approved/ EOI lodged under this category to join this thread to help each other.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,
Any one got the SS from NSW after holiday season ? I am still waiting. My acknowledgement date was 11-nov-2013. I heard from quite a few people that usually they get in 2 months. Lets see when I get this.

-Ahmed


----------



## tahakaleem (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi All,
I have Australian Student Visa which is due to expire on 15 March 2014. I have completed my studies and submitted EOI for 190 visa with NSW SS (Ack date 6th dec). 
I have to travel to Pakistan between 15 feb-8 march to attend my sister's wedding. I am just concerned if I don't get an invitation before 15th feb is it safe to travel for me. Will I face any trouble when arriving back in Australia on 8th March with visa expiring on 15th March.

Any advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Hi all,
> Any one got the SS from NSW after holiday season ? I am still waiting. My acknowledgement date was 11-nov-2013. I heard from quite a few people that usually they get in 2 months. Lets see when I get this.
> 
> -Ahmed


Hi Ahmed,

My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. Looking your timelines, i think i need to wait for over a month for NSW SS. I applied under Financial Investment advisor, which job category you applied if i may ask.

Santhosh


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. Looking your timelines, i think i need to wait for over a month for NSW SS. I applied under Financial Investment advisor, which job category you applied if i may ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> battulas78 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ahmed,
> ...


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

It has been five days since nsw might have resumed offices. No news still on any nomination. .. if any of the expat member has got invitation during these five days...please post status..we are all nervously bitting our nails.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had applied for the 190 Visa for NSW on 18/11/2013 and I am still waiting for the CO to be assigned. If anyone knows the answers to the following, can you please help:

1) When can I expect the CO to be assigned? 
2) I changed my address in Dec 2013; if I upload the change in address form now (i.e. Jan 2013), would it be too late?
3) I see on the NSW timeline spreadsheet, some people don't get a CO assigned and yet get a grant. What is that supposed to mean?


Many Thanks.

Regards,
Mun


----------



## Gaurav Vas (Nov 16, 2013)

Due to holiday season the delay is expected to push dates by a month ahead. Although we have seen people getting response within a month during early last quarter in 2013, it seems people who applied in Nov-Dec will start getting response only from Feb this year. Hoping to hear more on this from other members of this thread soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

Few hours back I asked for the CO assignment; I was assigned one today


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> Few hours back I asked for the CO assignment; I was assigned one today


Hi

Whom did u call for CO assignment ?? Moreover, i thought they do not work on saturdays.

Santhosh


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> Few hours back I asked for the CO assignment; I was assigned one today


Congrats buddy. BTW have you applied for SS in 2013 or 2012?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Whom did u call for CO assignment ?? Moreover, i thought they do not work on saturdays.
> 
> Santhosh


He was talking about his eVisa CO being assigned. Check his signature. He has already received his NSW SS invite long ago & is in the process of getting his grant.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> He was talking about his eVisa CO being assigned. Check his signature. He has already received his NSW SS invite long ago & is in the process of getting his grant.


Hi

Thanks. I am unable to see signature when i access from my phone.

Santhosh


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> Congrats buddy. BTW have you applied for SS in 2013 or 2012?


His signatures tell that it is 2013. It is further supported & confirmed by the fact that 190 visa is finalised between 3 to 6 months of lodging application, even for Pakistanis. BTW, it is really strange to see his NSW timelines, he was very fortunate to have invitation in 15 odd days, at the time when they were awarding nominations in 2 months. There are people who applied on 24-Oct, and yet to get the invitation


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> His signatures tell that it is 2013. It is further supported & confirmed by the fact that 190 visa is finalised between 3 to 6 months of lodging application, even for Pakistanis. BTW, it is really strange to see his NSW timelines, he was very fortunate to have invitation in 15 odd days, at the time when they were awarding nominations in 2 months. There are people who applied on 24-Oct, and yet to get the invitation



That's right 

I had sent the documents to NSW in a proper manner, almost everything certified by a solicitor. Moreover, I had sent extra stuff (e.g. if they asked for payslips, I sent more than what was requested to give them extra proof etc)

Now I hope I get medical and pcc done appropriately too and can get the Grant with not much delay.

Can you kindly tell me how to get my timeline added on the spreadsheets so that it might help other people? Thanks.


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

@ShadyJawad

It was in 2013, unfortunately you can't apply for NSW SS till July 2014. See my timeline  and Thank You.


----------



## zaar88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was looking for some forum on google and I found this 

"They have put all the applications on hold which are ye to be assigned to the case officer. They will act on those file in coming financial year which will be after 1st July 2014."

docs. google. com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=109

I am bit worried now, if they have put all files on hold then I'm screwed as my visa expires end of this month (31st Jan).

Has anyone got an invitation post Christmas break ?? If not then I doubt that we will get an invitation before July 2014.

_________________
System Administrator , 60 points, NSW SS Ack 22/11/2013, NSW Invitation: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

zaar88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for some forum on google and I found this
> 
> ...


can you share the link for the same information?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> That's right
> 
> I had sent the documents to NSW in a proper manner, almost everything certified by a solicitor. Moreover, I had sent extra stuff (e.g. if they asked for payslips, I sent more than what was requested to give them extra proof etc)
> 
> ...


For adding your timelines on Pakistani spreadsheet, email the timelines to [email protected] . SMShoaib is maintaining that sheet. Alternatively , you may request him on the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

For general 189-190 immigrants overall, go to the following link to add your details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

zaar88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for some forum on google and I found this
> 
> ...


only info regaridng this is on their website which says *"Applications received before 24 December 2013 will be processed as normal"* :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> only info regaridng this is on their website which says "Applications received before 24 December 2013 will be processed as normal" :fingerscrossed:


Yes. Fingers Crossed.

If they not going to process applications recieved prior to December 24th, i guess lot of people like us will be disappointed.

But, is it possible they can decide to put all applications which are not assigned to CO will be put on hold ??? If that was the case, i think there is a good chance they would publish this information and would not keep NSW applicants in dark. Again as i said, this is just my guess.

Lets hope for the best.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

zaar88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for some forum on google and I found this
> 
> ...


The good news is that your file will be processed.
The bad news is that I do not think they will do it before 31st of January. There are people who applied in October and do not have SS yet. You should make a plan B.

Have you filled this in? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Yes. Fingers Crossed.
> 
> If they not going to process applications recieved prior to December 24th, i guess lot of people like us will be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Such information is important enough to be posted on their official website...


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

zaar88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for some forum on google and I found this
> 
> ...



I am not sure of the authenticity of this post. .. however if this is true, it would be heartbreaking. I think we should call the nsw office and clarify this matter on Monday. 

Can we get the link to the source of this information? ? I searched a lot on the net and could not find anything of this sort. If anyone has some info please share. .


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

zaar88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking for some forum on google and I found this
> 
> ...


This seems to be baseless info. No source or authenticity is yet to be confirmed for this. It is also illogical to put all applications(around 800) on hold till July 2014. Who knows which occupations will remain in SOL or CSOL??


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

This crape info is coming from the comments in EXCEL sheet. Where people can say all sort of crape without exposing their identity. This sort of baseless speculation could only make people feel bad. I guess there is always that odd smart a** who likes to speculate things.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> This crape info is coming from the comments in EXCEL sheet. Where people can say all sort of crape without exposing their identity. This sort of baseless speculation could only make people feel bad. I guess there is always that odd smart a** who likes to speculate things.


100% agreed. The comments in excel sheet are not reliable until they are made in the excel cells. The comment in the comments field on the right top of the sheet would have some authenticity and accountability as the comments would be made by valid google profile


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Most of them seem to have forgotten about the spreadsheet since they have got their nomination. It would be great if they could update, so that we can get a fair amount of idea. The best thing for everyone to do now is, not speculate, draw out analysis purely based on imagination(no matter how relevant it might look from previous cases' observations) and jump to conclusions. Just wait it out guys. It's going to be a slow process and keep valid updates obtained directly from the Oz govt in your email. 

Ignore all comments on the spreadsheet. It's nothing but FUD. The best person who can judge your situation is only the Oz govt, the CO and yourself. This waiting period is the best time to gather documents, if there are any missing or just to make your case stronger. All the best


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

NSW was the biggest sponsor I assume, since they have stopped sponsoring till July 2014, the overall volume of cases to Oz Immigration should reduce.

The above should spped things up relative to pre 23 Dec 2013; my guess i.e.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> NSW was the biggest sponsor I assume, since they have stopped sponsoring till July 2014, the overall volume of cases to Oz Immigration should reduce.
> 
> The above should spped things up relative to pre 23 Dec 2013; my guess i.e.


Hi

You mean to say NSW will not be sponsoring even for the applications recieved before 24th december ??

Santhosh


----------



## zaar88 (Jan 11, 2014)

hi Guys,

has anyone received any invication post christmas break ??

Dont you guys strange that they havent approved any SS for past two weeks ?


----------



## micalparkz (Sep 3, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> You mean to say NSW will not be sponsoring even for the applications recieved before 24th december ??
> 
> Santhosh




They will sponsor pre 23 Dec apps. I meant, Dept of Immigration will have less volume to process for visa grants/refusals post 23 Dec as it won't get it share of NSW SS apps.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

micalparkz said:


> They will sponsor pre 23 Dec apps. I meant, Dept of Immigration will have less volume to process for visa grants/refusals post 23 Dec as it won't get it share of NSW SS apps.


Hi could anyone call nsw and confirm which date's applications they are processing?? I tried calling but no response. Please if anyone called the share the response.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Hi could anyone call nsw and confirm which date's applications they are processing?? I tried calling but no response. Please if anyone called the share the response.


just emailed them, lets c what they have to say..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Hi could anyone call nsw and confirm which date's applications they are processing?? I tried calling but no response. Please if anyone called the share the response.


Hi Rajesh

My NSW acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. They were processing 16th Oct applications then, if it can be of any help to guess which date applications are in process presently.

Santhosh


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys, I just now called the migration services NSW. They conformed that they will process all applications received before 24 December in this year. 

Asked them within how much time; the lady responded 12 week period. 

Hope this eases much of our tension.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

they replied 
*"We are processing application end of October, because is huge application now, will take longer time for processing".*


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There is movement on the list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97

Somebody just got approval - 14.01.2014


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

HI Guys!
Is one able to withdraw his application from NSW and submit to another state? What about the submitted EOI? Should i create a new one or just change the preferred state? 
Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, I just now called the migration services NSW. They conformed that they will process all applications received before 24 December in this year.
> 
> Asked them within how much time; the lady responded 12 week period.
> 
> Hope this eases much of our tension.


Hi Rajesh

Great News. Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

ShadyJawad said:


> HI Guys!
> Is one able to withdraw his application from NSW and submit to another state? What about the submitted EOI? Should i create a new one or just change the preferred state?
> Thanks


I don't think you can withdraw. 
I read on another site that you can create another EOI with a different sponsoring state. When you get invitation for NSW, you just ignore it and it will expire.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I don't think you can withdraw.
> I read on another site that you can create another EOI with a different sponsoring state. When you get invitation for NSW, you just ignore it and it will expire.


Thanks man!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> There is movement on the list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97
> 
> Somebody just got approval - 14.01.2014


Thanks for keeping an eyes out on this!!  12 weeks just for an approval?! That's including a month's break! I'm the last applicant for the year(at least according to the form  ) Not sure how long it'll take for me to get the grant


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

*NSW SS average response time*

Hi

Any idea what is general response time for NSW SS ? My application date is 11-nov-13. its been over two months now. Any ideas or information about it ?

- Ahmed


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea what is general response time for NSW SS ? My application date is 11-nov-13. its been over two months now. Any ideas or information about it ?
> 
> - Ahmed


General response time is 12 weeks from ackowledgement date


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Thanks for keeping an eyes out on this!!  12 weeks just for an approval?! That's including a month's break! I'm the last applicant for the year(at least according to the form  ) Not sure how long it'll take for me to get the grant


we are among the last few...... lets hope for the best!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> There is movement on the list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97
> 
> Somebody just got approval - 14.01.2014


I thought the next one waiting for approval was user 'TTD' in the sheet i.e. expat userid 'tianna'. I am not sure who updated Aravind's row 327.  anyone sure the sheet's truly progressing and that no one is tampering with it ?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I thought the next one waiting for approval was user 'TTD' in the sheet i.e. expat userid 'tianna'. I am not sure who updated Aravind's row 327.  anyone sure the sheet's truly progressing and that no one is tampering with it ?


BTW, is Aravind in the forum also? I haven't seen him in this thread in recent past.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I thought the next one waiting for approval was user 'TTD' in the sheet i.e. expat userid 'tianna'. I am not sure who updated Aravind's row 327.  anyone sure the sheet's truly progressing and that no one is tampering with it ?


I hope not.
I do not know if Aravind is on this forum, but I found a link to this spreadsheet on other forums as well.

People are filling is this table all the time, there is no way to verify if the data is correct or not. It would be cruel for somebody to tamper with this and give us false hopes.

LE: there is an Aravind on this forum, but it doesn't fit with the one from the spreadsheet - country and occupation are different.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I hope not.
> I do not know if Aravind is on this forum, but I found a link to this spreadsheet on other forums as well.
> 
> People are filling is this table all the time, there is no way to verify if the data is correct or not. It would be cruel for somebody to tamper with this and give us false hopes.
> ...


i think after getting official replies from NSW we should not be debating over whether our applications would be processed or not? They may take a bit longer than average time to process but they are not gonna hold our applications till July 2014.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted to know if I request ACS to provide me Letter in new format, would it change the expiry date of the letter? I submitted my case for NSW SS on 26th Nov 2013 and my ACS would expire on 4th April 2014. Seeing the delays I am not sure whether I would be able to get my case finalyzed before ACS expires. Please advise.

Tauseef


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

My Ack is 26th of November as well, and my prediction is SS will be issued one month from now (give or take few days). 
Would you fill in the spreadsheet?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I checked the Reports on immi.

In October, NSW handed out 630 sponsorship, but in November, they got down to 190. Looking forward to see the December report, which will be close to 0.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I checked the Reports on immi.
> 
> In October, NSW handed out 630 sponsorship, but in November, they got down to 190. Looking forward to see the December report, which will be close to 0.


Is there a link where we can check that?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

SkillSelect

check the Reports tag.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Is there a link where we can check that?



SkillSelect


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> they replied
> *"We are processing application end of October, because is huge application now, will take longer time for processing".*


Are these the exact wordings of the reply you got???


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Are these the exact wordings of the reply you got???


yup....... PM me your email i.d and i will forward you the email which i received....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Are these the exact wordings of the reply you got???


NSW staff should work on there english before asking us to have 7+ in each band..


----------



## jiser911 (Apr 5, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> NSW staff should work on there english before asking us to have 7+ in each band..


That's actually not too bad. I've seen way worse emails from acs where you have to guess what they mean.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Somebody is messing around with the sheet. They cut Aravind name, like it isn't legit.
This is a public spreadsheet, anybody can add data there. If you think somebody filled in wrong data, just put a comment there, with your opinion, do not mess with other people's timeline.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Somebody is messing around with the sheet. They cut Aravind name, like it isn't legit.
> This is a public spreadsheet, anybody can add data there. If you think somebody filled in wrong data, just put a comment there, with your opinion, do not mess with other people's timeline.


Few days ago i downloaded this excel sheet and after comparison with the current version... there is no Aravind....:juggle:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, he/she (I do not know if it is a name or avatar) filled the sheet the day sponsorship was handed. This doesn't make it any less legit.
Yes, we are all waiting for Tianna (TTD) to get SS, as it is next in line, and a valuable member of the forum.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, he/she (I do not know if it is a name or avatar) filled the sheet the day sponsorship was handed. This doesn't make it any more legit.
> Yes, we are all waiting for Tianna (TTD) to get SS, as it is next in line, and a valuable member of the forum.


I would suggest that the document should be locked for editing and someone from us should step ahead as a moderator, preferably the person who started off this spreadsheet. He/She can create a new email address and all new entrants can send him/her their details or any update in their circumstances...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a good idea, but it means that one person takes the task and spends the time for filling in for all.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> That's a good idea, but it means that one person takes the task and spends the time for filling in for all.[/QUOTE
> 
> that is true..


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear All,

I am new here and one of those whose NSW application was received before application closure.

Just a quick question: NSW states that applications are processed as per receiving date, but my acknowledgement was issued after some time. Will NSW process my application as per receiving date (December 12, 2013) or acknowledgement date (January 7, 2014)?

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new here and one of those whose NSW application was received before application closure.
> 
> ...



Can you tell us what was mentioned in your acknowledgement email ? What date applications are they processing right now?

Thanks


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

It was October 16.

Would appreciate if someone can clarify my query with regard to application processing: receiving date or acknowledgement date?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Ideally it should be receiving date but no one can tell for sure as most of us here have received acknowledgement in a day or two. So, I guess you will have to try checking with them via email.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I am sure they process by file number. They probably forgot to send you the email, with all the rush of closing the office for holiday.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

And why would they mention the same 16 th October for everyone?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

That is a standard email. I think they change it once or twice a month. It reads "we are so busy, do not bother us with inquiries till you get your answer".


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

what is your file number ahmedkhoja?


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

what's your file number ahmedkhoja? is it in 13/xx or 14/xx?


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear All,

Today I have received an invitation to apply for a Visa in SkillSelect from NSW.

Can anyone help me about the procedure of lodging Visa? I need to know what documents required to be submitted and fees to apply. Thanks.


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi congrats,
Can u let us know your ack date and ref no. Thanks


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

what's ur ack date?


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

24 oct


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

im curious to knw bout lonelyplaneteers' ack date too


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

tianna said:


> Hi congrats,
> Can u let us know your ack date and ref no. Thanks


Ack Date: 24.09.2013
Ref No: 13/54__


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Ack Date: 24.09.2013
> Ref No: 13/54__


Why did they take too long to process your file? What is your occupation?
Anyway, Congrats once a again. Wish you all the best with your further step.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lonelyplaneteer said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I have received an invitation to apply for a Visa in SkillSelect from NSW.
> 
> Can anyone help me about the procedure of lodging Visa? I need to know what documents required to be submitted and fees to apply. Thanks.


Good news, Congrats Buddy! They would have provided you a link to create an immiaccount. A checklist of the documents can be seen by visiting Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) and clicking on VISA APPLICANTS and then o DOCUMENTS CHECKLIST. Ideally you need to provide them proof for the things for which you claimed points.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> It was October 16.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can clarify my query with regard to application processing: receiving date or acknowledgement date?


your application processing time starts from your Receiving date, i.e the date which they mentioned in their email on which your application was received.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> your application processing time starts from your Receiving date, i.e the date which they mentioned in their email on which your application was received.


Visa fee can be estimated from the same page i.e a rough estimate of fees is here 



SN190 Skilled Nominated VAC primary applicant 3,520.00
Additional Applicant Charge dependent over 18 years of age 1,760.00
Additional Applicant Charge dependent under 18 years of age 880.00


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Good news, Congrats Buddy! They would have provided you a link to create an immiaccount. A checklist of the documents can be seen by visiting Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) and clicking on VISA APPLICANTS and then o DOCUMENTS CHECKLIST. Ideally you need to provide them proof for the things for which you claimed points.


Visa fee can be estimated from the same page i.e a rough estimate of fees is here 



SN190 Skilled Nominated VAC primary applicant 3,520.00
Additional Applicant Charge dependent over 18 years of age 1,760.00
Additional Applicant Charge dependent under 18 years of age 880.00


----------



## bharathp (Oct 22, 2013)

After mailing them 2 days back .Got a reply from them today . 
" Our estimated processing time is within 12 weeks from date of receipt although this will fluctuate depending on the volume of applications received. Please note that we do not issue individual updates on applications during the processing period.*".


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

only 70 nominations issued in December by NSW... check the report

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Any idea what are supposed to infer from that report ? or any projection guesses for Jan ?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

The statistics on skilled nominations (190) have just been put up on skillselect along with the 13 January results for 189 and other visa categories. 

NSW has issued 70 invitations in the month of December, 2013. This is by far one of the lowest number for NSW in several months. Even WA, SA and VIC have higher number of invitations. Can't get to know the reason for this...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

In my opinion, the reason for this is easy to get. They knew they were reaching their quota, and they kept long meetings to discuss what to do, instead of solving files. 
Now they are taking their time as well, as they are not in any pressure. That is unfair from them, I saw people getting SS in 3 weeks, now we have to wait 3 month. But i do not see what can we do, except wait.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> In my opinion, the reason for this is easy to get. They knew they were reaching their quota, and they kept long meetings to discuss what to do, instead of solving files.
> Now they are taking their time as well, as they are not in any pressure. That is unfair from them, I saw people getting SS in 3 weeks, now we have to wait 3 month. But i do not see what can we do, except wait.


I Doubt thay have consulted with any one before taking such decision.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Who should they have consulted with? NSW government takes its own decisions.
DIBP gives every State a number of 190 to use. 
Victoria, I see from the dedicated thread, hands a lot of refusals, so they still haven't reach the quota.
NSW gave SS to almost everybody who met the requirements, so they finished the allotted number early.

It's each State policy, we have to cope with it.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> In my opinion, the reason for this is easy to get. They knew they were reaching their quota, and they kept long meetings to discuss what to do, instead of solving files.
> Now they are taking their time as well, as they are not in any pressure. That is unfair from them, I saw people getting SS in 3 weeks, now we have to wait 3 month. But i do not see what can we do, except wait.


Well, last year also they reached their quota (full capacity) and closed the nomination process. I believe they have followed the same path this year. So they knew what to do, when they reach their quota. Not likely that much time would have gone in long meetings. Meetings would happen at the top level and not at the case officer level. 

I would be still happy if we all receive SS within 3 months or their service standards. 
I think we should now start thinking with a ray of optimism, coz things are not in our control. Guesswork is not helping and just increasing anxiety amongst us all.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Who should they have consulted with? NSW government takes its own decisions.
> DIBP gives every State a number of 190 to use.
> Victoria, I see from the dedicated thread, hands a lot of refusals, so they still haven't reach the quota.
> NSW gave SS to almost everybody who met the requirements, so they finished the allotted number early.
> ...



agreed! i was just referring to internal consultations....


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have one question. I had an ACS assessment with 9 years of experience assess. This experience assessed before new rules is applicable. But as per new rules they would deduct experience. Also I had this based on Diploma qualification. But now I have degree certificate so how much deduction I am eligible for i.e 5 years as per Diploma or 2 years as per Degree.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you sure this is the right thread to ask this question?


----------



## pandyalakulish (Apr 12, 2013)

I need advice on ACS assessment. Pls. let me know which is right forum for it.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html

this is the largest thread about ACS I found. There may be others as well.

there is a chance you'll get a faster answer answer there.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

I have a doubt, as silly as it can be, how do we know once SS is approved? Do we get a mail before invitation?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

tianna (TTD) did you get the invite?? Did you try to call them and inquire??


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ho do we know if SS is approved ?? Do we get mail before invitation


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

yes you would get the mail of ss approval as well as one mail for invitation to apply for visa.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> yes you would get the mail of ss approval as well as one mail for invitation to apply for visa.


Thanks Rajesh.

My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. I think going by January trend, i should forget SS for about 45 days atleast


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

You said 45 by mistake. Its actually ~90 (12 weeks).


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You said 45 by mistake. Its actually ~90 (12 weeks).


Oh ok. I meant 45 more days. But as you said, it can be 90 also.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

'HM' said:


> what's your file number ahmedkhoja? is it in 13/xx or 14/xx?


It is 13/71xx


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Change NSW nomination requirements in 2014/2015???

Do they change IELTS level for each occupation?
Do they increase work experience for certain occupation?

For example:

Registered Nurse, minimum IELTS 7.0, 2 years experience.
Accountant, mimimum IELTS 8.0, 5 years experience

IN ORDER TO GET NOMINATED IN NSW?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Change NSW nomination requirements in 2014/2015???
> 
> Do they change IELTS level for each occupation?
> Do they increase work experience for certain occupation?
> ...


not sure,


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Change NSW nomination requirements in 2014/2015???
> 
> Do they change IELTS level for each occupation?
> Do they increase work experience for certain occupation?
> ...


Any update on the above from NSW ??


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> It is 13/71xx


It is very clear that the processing of the cases is as per the date of receipt of applications and NOT as per the date of acknowledgement.

Reference numbers are also given as per the date of receipt of the applications. As it took me around 10 days to receive the acknowledgement mail; but the reference number was as per the date received.

Also they mention that : we are currently processing applications received on.....


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> It is very clear that the processing of the cases is as per the date of receipt of applications and NOT as per the date of acknowledgement.
> 
> Reference numbers are also given as per the date of receipt of the applications. As it took me around 10 days to receive the acknowledgement mail; but the reference number was as per the date received.
> 
> Also they mention that : we are currently processing applications received on.....


Thanks. Well, better to wait rather than speculate for now.


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Any update on NSW processing time ? Anyone received NSW invitation recently ?

Thanks,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It's weekend now, we have to wait for Monday.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

Any idea as to what was last number is being given NSW SS?? Mine is 13/70.

Looks like considering only 70 in d

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi

Any idea as to what was last number is being given NSW SS?? Mine is 13/70. Acknowledgement date is 09th Dec.

Looks like considering only 70 in december and even lesser in Jan, i might have to wait till FEB end.


Santhosh


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea as to what was last number is being given NSW SS?? Mine is 13/70. Acknowledgement date is 09th Dec.
> 
> ...


I think you are being too optimistic thinking feb end. Be happy if you get by april end.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh, what a ray of sunshine you are!


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Oh, what a ray of sunshine you are!


Today is Monday, New week, same expectations, hope we get the good news of someone getting invitation today. 

Let this day be a 'ray of sunshine'


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Today is Monday, New week, same expectations, hope we get the good news of someone getting invitation today.
> 
> Let this day be a 'ray of sunshine'


Yeah. Good luck mate. 

It appears mine will be long wait. Good luck to everyone.

Rajesh, What is your reference number ?? I am not able to see timelines in my phone.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Bivas (Nov 2, 2013)

HI Guys,
Is there anyone in this forum who applied for nomination of NSW SS in November,2013 and have received invitation to apply for visa?

Cheers


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Bivas said:


> HI Guys,
> Is there anyone in this forum who applied for nomination of NSW SS in November,2013 and have received invitation to apply for visa?
> 
> Cheers



NSW SS closed last month isn't it?
Didn't they inform you what will happen to your application?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Goran said:


> NSW SS closed last month isn't it?
> Didn't they inform you what will happen to your application?


Hi Goran

NSW closed to recieve applications from 24th Dec. I guess applucations prior to that date will be processed i guess.

Correct me if i am wrong 

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Does anyone aware if there has been atleast one NS approval post holidays ???


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone 

Does anyone aware if there has been atleast one NSW SS approval post holidays ??? 

Although they clearly mentioned applications recieved before 24th Dec will be processed as usual, i doubt if there has been any progress since then.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Does anyone aware if there has been atleast one NSW SS approval post holidays ???
> 
> ...


I believe there was one person, who has got the invite, though his ack. date was that of September. One in the spreadsheet also seems to have got invite (Aravind), but people are not conviced about his identity. 

I think Tianna (TTD) should have been the next one; don't know what is the status with her. If she could update... and if not approved, then call the NSW and find the status.

I had called them earlier last week, and they said they are processing, and would do it in 12 week time. but things don't seem to be moving. 

If someone else has also called, please update us. At the current pace, I don't know when will this backlog be created. People could also check, if they have encashed your bank draft or not, coz the draft also is valid to a specific date, and if they haven't encashed, then how would the payment be processed?? 

Awaiting the responses....


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> I believe there was one person, who has got the invite, though his ack. date was that of September. One in the spreadsheet also seems to have got invite (Aravind), but people are not conviced about his identity.
> 
> I think Tianna (TTD) should have been the next one; don't know what is the status with her. If she could update... and if not approved, then call the NSW and find the status.
> 
> ...


I haven't got my result yet. And I haven't contacted them either. Because, my application is still within processing period. I'll wait until I reach 12 weeks. Then I will contact them via email regarding to my status. Hope that they will give me nomination before that :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

tianna said:


> I haven't got my result yet. And I haven't contacted them either. Because, my application is still within processing period. I'll wait until I reach 12 weeks. Then I will contact them via email regarding to my status. Hope that they will give me nomination before that :fingerscrossed:


I think your invitation will give all of us waiting will give hope that things are moving.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

after having gone through several posts made between 11th April, 2013 and May, 2013, I can tell you, guys, that similar long waiting happened throughout April. But people started receiving their invites from May, very rapidly, one after other


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

I think at that time they didn't consider applications one by one according to the date of receipt. Instead they went through all applications first and then started sending invitations wholesale. Because if you look at the people's ack./submission dates its jumbled up, there's no order.


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

so I would suggest we wait until the promised period ie 12 weeks is over, then we can "interrogate" them on the matter by calling or writing emails


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

by the way does anyone know whether around 20000 (my own estimate for State/territory sponsored) of the given 28850 figure (check the link below) includes all the visas for primary and dependent applicants collectively OR visas for primary applicants only?


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

i can't put reference link to the numbers somehow


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

check the link for above numbers: immi. gov. au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

tianna said:


> I haven't got my result yet. And I haven't contacted them either. Because, my application is still within processing period. I'll wait until I reach 12 weeks. Then I will contact them via email regarding to my status. Hope that they will give me nomination before that :fingerscrossed:


12 weeks is 84 days, so unfortunately you reached it. Do you consider the 2 week holiday as out of this period?


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

tianna said:


> I haven't got my result yet. And I haven't contacted them either. Because, my application is still within processing period. I'll wait until I reach 12 weeks. Then I will contact them via email regarding to my status. Hope that they will give me nomination before that :fingerscrossed:


Hi Tianna, can you tell us how you're gonna count your weeks, if you include all the days, your time is up, even couple of days more than 12 weeks,
or are excluding some time for public holidays or some annual leave for nsw workers? :confused2:


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all

I received my acknowledgment post holidays On January 7 ( my docs were received on December 12). So they are processing applications. But don't they normally take a week to process? So most probably some invitations should come this week. 

Ahmed


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> 12 weeks is 84 days, so unfortunately you reached it. Do you consider the 2 week holiday as out of this period?


I don't count 2 weeks holiday in. As it's official holiday break in NSW. I guess i have to wait 2 more weeks.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> People could also check, if they have encashed your bank draft or not, coz the draft also is valid to a specific date, and if they haven't encashed, then how would the payment be processed??
> 
> Awaiting the responses....


This is definitely a major concern. A DD is valid only for 3 months in India. Since it was created in India, but payable in Australia, not sure how long it will be actually valid. 
Hope the officials understand and at least let us know if they have encashed :confused2:


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

One more statistic. . I Was going through the invitations issued by all States last year, (in reports section of skill select). Last year tool June end, which is the end of the program year, all States had issued around 11000 invitations. NSW had issued 2300 odd invitations. This year all States have already issued more than 10000 invitations. NSW has already issued 3000+ invitations. Have the planning levels changed this year? 

In another report in the media > statistics section I saw that the state nomination planning levels last year were around 21000 and the outcome was also the same I.e 21000. However it is written that pipeline is 10300. I didn't understand this.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

citylan said:


> yes there is an NSW SS Approval cap of 7200 visas for this year. they are not salvation army or red cross charity organisations that they would give visas to everyone without checking basically their worth, whether they are needed in NSW or not.


While digging out information from the previos posts, someone had posted this on this forum on 19 April, 2013. Don't know the source of this. Any one has some idea on this??


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The number looks correct, as the highest Ack is 74**, but this is strange, because it combines 2 financial years.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

my file number 14/5x, i called n they said wud process fr this year.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> my file number 14/5x, i called n they said wud process fr this year.


When did you send your papers buddy ?? Post 24th Dec ??


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

got ack n file no. sayin papers received on 24dec.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> got ack n file no. sayin papers received on 24dec.


Oh ok. So before 24th Dec. By this year, do they mean July 2014 ??


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

oh no no, she said if u hv recd a mail with a file number thn it wud be done in 2013-2014 only, i mentioned that my file number starts 14/xx, she said thats fine.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> oh no no, she said if u hv recd a mail with a file number thn it wud be done in 2013-2014 only, i mentioned that my file number starts 14/xx, she said thats fine.


Hi HM

Namma Chennai HM

Thats a good news and i guess you have luck on your side to have them received papers exactly on 24th Dec.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

hmm, i seriously doubt nsw though. jst dont knw wat step they'll tk


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> hmm, i seriously doubt nsw though. jst dont knw wat step they'll tk


Yeah. I was wondering if i should simataneously apply for ACT as well, my job category available only in these two states. Not decided yet.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

same here, evn mine lands only in nsw and act, bt sum1 said if v apply fr 2 states thn it might complicate the commitment issue for both the states, dont knw whether to create a new eoi or the same1, but seems a doubtfull case for filing fr two states.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> same here, evn mine lands only in nsw and act, bt sum1 said if v apply fr 2 states thn it might complicate the commitment issue for both the states, dont knw whether to create a new eoi or the same1, but seems a doubtfull case for filing fr two states.


Which job category is yours ?? Mine is Financial Investment Advisor


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

mine too FIA 222311


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys,
I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congrats! thats really a good news, a ray of hope indeed..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Ray of Hope.*



tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congrats! thats really a good news, a ray of hope indeed..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


That's great news. It tells us they are working and now we will know if they are sending invitations in order as per our excelsheet. Which timezone are you in?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congratulations. Everyone must be very excited for this as your invitation is giving us hope.


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Hi Tianna, I'm really happy for you, others and myself for the good news, thanks for informing


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congrats Tianna. Good luck to your next step.

Rajesh said yesterday that you are next in queue. And you got invitation today.

Keep throwing predictions buddy.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> That's great news. It tells us they are working and now we will know if they are sending invitations in order as per our excelsheet. Which timezone are you in?


Hi buddy

I am unable to enter data in excel as i operate on my phone.

Can someone do it for me please, Acknowledgement Date 09th Dec/ ack no 13/70***, Financial investment advisor, ielts 7.5.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> That's great news. It tells us they are working and now we will know if they are sending invitations in order as per our excelsheet. Which timezone are you in?


My ack date was 24 Oct 2013
My ref no 13/609*

Thanks


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congratulations. Very happy for you. 

So this ends all our speculations. They are indeed processing the applications. 

Let's wait for our happy moment. 

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tianna said:


> My ack date was 24 Oct 2013
> My ref no 13/609*
> 
> Thanks


I meant your timezone. You said 2.45pm !


----------



## bharathp (Oct 22, 2013)

tianna said:


> My ack date was 24 Oct 2013
> My ref no 13/609*
> 
> Thanks


Ref no. 13/ 609*.........it means I have to wait for long time..
Mine is 13/71**.....
I can expect by end of April...even though vacancies are available for my occupation


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

tianna said:


> My ack date was 24 Oct 2013
> My ref no 13/609*
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations Tianna  ... It gives us a great hope.
I got ack on 5th Nov and my ref # 13/63**. If everything goes fine I should be able to receive inv by Feb 2nd week.

Thanks,


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

bharathp said:


> Ref no. 13/ 609*.........it means I have to wait for long time..
> Mine is 13/71**.....
> I can expect by end of April...even though vacancies are available for my occupation


Buddy, Mine is 13/70**, May be you can expect in a week or two after mine. I have applied Financial Investment advisor category. 

Lets wait with hope.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Congrats..!!!Wow thats gud news ..!!!Its hope 
everyone will get good news soon..!!! My ack 
is 5 Nov its hope next week ,..


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

anyone else got invitation today ..!!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

'HM' said:


> got ack n file no. sayin papers received on 24dec.


Can you please update your details here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=97 so that we will have a fair understanding about the processing speed?


----------



## bharathp (Oct 22, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Buddy, Mine is 13/70**, May be you can expect in a week or two after mine. I have applied Financial Investment advisor category.
> 
> Lets wait with hope.
> 
> ...


Great. Me too applied for FIV.
NSW only gave 70 odd nominations in 190 subclass during DEC.
Hope this improves and their quota doesn't get finished.
My doc ack date is 17 DEC.

Regards
Bharath


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


Congratulations!! These 3 weeks have been a bit tense for all of us and it's great hope for all of us! BTW, did you get a separate email with the invoice for the payment?


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations Tianna! You have been loyal to NSW despite the long waiting.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

bharathp said:


> Great. Me too applied for FIV.
> NSW only gave 70 odd nominations in 190 subclass during DEC.
> Hope this improves and their quota doesn't get finished.
> My doc ack date is 17 DEC.
> ...


Yes. Fingers crossed mate.

Santhosh


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

what is the processing time that they are taking now ? I Applied for NSW on 21- Nov and received an acknowledgement on 26-Nov


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

sharma-roshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> what is the processing time that they are taking now ? I Applied for NSW on 21- Nov and received an acknowledgement on 26-Nov


I believe they are going to take the whole 12 week. My acknowledgement was on 15 November. I am expecting some news within 3 to 5 week. For u it should be the same time frame.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone is fiddling around with the excelsheet. Anyone knows who 'BP' is ? It shows up as approved today along with Tianna. Is it genuine ?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Someone named BP from Nepal also has received invitation today. Updated in the spreadsheet. Things are back on track.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Someone named BP from Nepal also has received invitation today. Updated in the spreadsheet. Things are back on track.


Sounds great! So, they are taking a full 90-day period from acknowledgement to send out invites. ACS did the same thing although it looked to me like these teams were actually doing nothing on your file until the 90th day. How else would someone explain why they are sending out invites on exactly the 90th day for everyone. If they are actually verifying our documents and working on our application, say in about 50 days, they should send out the result on the 51st day. Not wait until the 90th day to say "You have been approved."


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Sounds great! So, they are taking a full 90-day period from acknowledgement to send out invites. ACS did the same thing although it looked to me like these teams were actually doing nothing on your file until the 90th day. How else would someone explain why they are sending out invites on exactly the 90th day for everyone. If they are actually verifying our documents and working on our application, say in about 50 days, they should send out the result on the 51st day. Not wait until the 90th day to say "You have been approved."


The 2 invites are onshore applications. They are generally approved/invited faster than the offshore applicants. Not sure how long it will take for the offshore guys, if they took so long for them. BTW, how did the 50 days theory come here??


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> The 2 invites are onshore applications. They are generally approved/invited faster than the offshore applicants. Not sure how long it will take for the offshore guys, if they took so long for them. BTW, how did the 50 days theory come here??


In my view, shore status doesn't matter as they have clearly mentioned that they would process in the order of date of receipt of application. However, I think that they give priority to the application with higher points, lets say 60(+5 SS points) are given priority over 55(+5 SS Points).


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

tianna said:


> Hi guys,
> I got invitation today around 2:45 pm. So happy yay! I hope they will process all your applications soon


I was really waiting to get a response to TTD. Congratulations!!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> In my view, shore status doesn't matter as they have clearly mentioned that they would process in the order of date of receipt of application. However, I think that they give priority to the application with higher points, lets say 60(+5 SS points) are given priority over 55(+5 SS Points).


They have categorically stated that *"NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There 
is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other 
qualifier."* source: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> They have categorically stated that *"NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There
> is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other
> qualifier."* source: http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf


Agreed, but what will you say about the fellow in the following post?? See his signatures and points. The only obvious thing which is different from us is POINTS i.e. 65 points.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-896.html#post2819657


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Agreed, but what will you say about the fellow in the following post?? See his signatures and points. The only obvious thing which is different from us is POINTS i.e. 65 points.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-896.html#post2819657


Well I don't think so. I myself have 65 points + 5 points for nsw ss; so total 70. 8 weeks passed since my application;


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, he had the luck to apply early, and got approval when NSW were giving them like candies. 
Everybody in October got SS within 3 weeks. That fooled me to apply, instead of re-sitting IELTS for the extra points.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys, while going through the last years statistics on reports at Skillselect, I notice that NSW in the entire program year 2012-13, issued 2327 invitations in 190 SS category. This year the number is already well passed 2900+. 

Have the planning levels changed? Any one has any idea. Coz, with the pending 1400 applications, the number would go upto 4400 odd, as compared to 2327 for the last year. 

Though I get to see that the planning level for all state nominated visa categories is 26000, of which only around 10000 is done. NSW has gone pass its last year number. though in this thread itself I read earlier that NSW has an invitation cap of 7200. I tried to search for this information, but could not get a reference anywhere. 

Any one could throw some light, if aware..

Awaiting response...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, while going through the last years statistics on reports at Skillselect, I notice that NSW in the entire program year 2012-13, issued 2327 invitations in 190 SS category. This year the number is already well passed 2900+.
> 
> Have the planning levels changed? Any one has any idea. Coz, with the pending 1400 applications, the number would go upto 4400 odd, as compared to 2327 for the last year.
> 
> ...


Nice effort mate. Wish u invitation soon.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi everyone

I have a small query.

Does NSW do any verification with employers/managers for roles and responsibilities or only DIBP does that.

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, while going through the last years statistics on reports at Skillselect, I notice that NSW in the entire program year 2012-13, issued 2327 invitations in 190 SS category. This year the number is already well passed 2900+.
> 
> Have the planning levels changed? Any one has any idea. Coz, with the pending 1400 applications, the number would go upto 4400 odd, as compared to 2327 for the last year.
> 
> ...


http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf
the report here shows that total available places for State nominated skilled visa for 2012-13 was set 21673. it also says that NSW share was about 30%. which is somewhere 6,501. this year the planning levels are 28 850 as given here (including State and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional) ; Migration Programme Statistics

Assuming NSW share remains the same i.e 30% total places for state and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional would be around 8,655.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf
> the report here shows that total available places for State nominated skilled visa for 2012-13 was set 21673. it also says that NSW share was about 30%. which is somewhere 6,501. this year the planning levels are 28 850 as given here (including State and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional) ; Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Assuming NSW share remains the same i.e 30% total places for state and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional would be around 8,655.


But as per reports issued in Skill Select SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results

total invitations issued by NSW till june 2013 are 2327. Dont know which statistic is reliable as both are issued by DIBP.


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf
> the report here shows that total available places for State nominated skilled visa for 2012-13 was set 21673. it also says that NSW share was about 30%. which is somewhere 6,501. this year the planning levels are 28 850 as given here (including State and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional) ; Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Assuming NSW share remains the same i.e 30% total places for state and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional would be around 8,655.


does 8655 include visa to be granted to both main applicants and dependents or only primary ones
if only primary applicant number is 8655 then good news, if not then ...:confused2:


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a small query.
> 
> ...


It is generally DIBP but you never know.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

finaus said:


> does 8655 include visa to be granted to both main applicants and dependents or only primary ones
> if only primary applicant number is 8655 then good news, if not then ...:confused2:


I do not remember NSW asking how many dependents I have.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I do not remember NSW asking how many dependents I have.


Actually there IS an option to declare number of dependents in NSW application. I did.


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I do not remember NSW asking how many dependents I have.


if you still have a copy of your nsw ss application you can see at the top of the first page there is a section for the number of dependents


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf
> the report here shows that total available places for State nominated skilled visa for 2012-13 was set 21673. it also says that NSW share was about 30%. which is somewhere 6,501. this year the planning levels are 28 850 as given here (including State and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional) ; Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Assuming NSW share remains the same i.e 30% total places for state and territory sponsored and skilled independent regional would be around 8,655.


Some more food for thought.....


NSW share of 30% is that of intended residence of the migrants, both in family and skilled streams. This ratio is for 189 visa and all other visas. So we can't infer that NSW has a 30% share from 28850.

Now, 28850 is an amalgamated figure which includes skilled nominated and regional (190+ 489 class visas) and skilled australian regional (i.e. brothers, sisters, cousins, non dependant parents etc. who have been skill tested). Earlier till last year these were seperate categories, 21637 for skilled and regional and around 8132 for skilled australian regional. Both these categories have been clubbed this year. If you add them up for last year it would be 29769.

The current year planning level is 28850, so there is a reduction of 919 seats. 

Further the statistics on skill select are those of inivations and not visa grants/outcomes, coz. not all invitations convert into visa grants.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Some more food for thought.....
> 
> 
> NSW share of 30% is that of intended residence of the migrants, both in family and skilled streams. This ratio is for 189 visa and all other visas. So we can't infer that NSW has a 30% share from 28850.
> ...


Agreed! but where are we going with all such statistics? I mean if we are trying to infer whether we will be invited or not then we should look for information about what happened last year when NSW closed the program? if they issued invitation to all application received to them before closing the program then they will definitely do the same this year.... so best thing we can do is to wait and see
as there is nothing much we can do about it...


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Agreed! but where are we going with all such statistics? I mean if we are trying to infer whether we will be invited or not then we should look for information about what happened last year when NSW closed the program? if they issued invitation to all application received to them before closing the program then they will definitely do the same this year.... so best thing we can do is to wait and see
> as there is nothing much we can do about it...


I am also agree with Waqarali20005 thoughts......


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, we are keeping our minds busy while waiting  

A little optimism doesn't hurt anybody, am I right?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Well, we are keeping our minds busy while waiting
> 
> A little optimism doesn't hurt anybody, am I right?


so Optimism is "all of us will be getting invitation" and i am quite convinced about it...


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, i am also convinced that i will get NSW SS by Feb end. Infact i got invitation from skillselect to apply for WA under 190..where i already got approval for SS. 

But i am interested in NSW......


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope i will get my NSW invitation by Feb end...as my WA invitation is expiring on 15th March


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

what was your NSW SS acknowledgement date RealHuman ? mine was 11/NOV/13


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> what was your NSW SS acknowledgement date RealHuman ? mine was 11/NOV/13


Hi Asimak77, 
My ack date is 17/12/13.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

So what do u think my probable date for invitation could be?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> So what do u think my probable date for invitation could be?


 i hope in mid feb... Insha Allah


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

any good news guys. ..!!! be optimatics guys..!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

I have a quick query.

In one of the SD's i sent to NSW for roles and responsibities, by mistake i mentioned relieving date as 21st Jan instead of 22nd Jan, my relievng letter states correctly as 22nd Jan.

Can it have any adverse effect on my sponsorship ?? Would they mail me for this mismatch or straight away rejects my application ??

Can anyone guide me pls...

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I do not think a small mistake will affect the outcome. 
For your ease of mind, you cam white them, with reference to your file number, and correct the mistake.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a quick query.
> 
> ...


Emailing them and telling them about the mistake would be sufficeint. If possible send them a revised SD.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Guys, if you have been using the NSW tracker spreadsheet on Google docs, please STOP meddling with other people's data!! My application number has been changed from 74** to 71** If the members are not comfortable using the spreadsheet, please post your details here/PM and someone will update it for you.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Guys, if you have been using the NSW tracker spreadsheet on Google docs, please STOP meddling with other people's data!! My application number has been changed from 74** to 71** If the members are not comfortable using the spreadsheet, please post your details here/PM and someone will update it for you.


I can volunteer for this work if it is ok for you ppl. A seperate e mail account can be created for this purpose..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> I can volunteer for this work if it is ok for you ppl. A seperate e mail account can be created for this purpose..


Hi 

Thats kind of you mate. I have not updated spreadsheet yet. Below are my details FYI. Pls update.

Santhosh, IELTS 7.5, NSW ACK DATE 09TH Dec, Ack No 13/70***.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

if you can do that waqar , please update mine too from my signature.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> if you can do that waqar , please update mine too from my signature.


i will but for that access to the file to add/delete data should only be given to me and if some one wants to add/amend something, he should leave a massage on the address which i will create after.. Integrity of the excel sheet can only be insured by this way


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, for that you need to talk with the owner, and see if he agrees.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> I can volunteer for this work if it is ok for you ppl. A seperate e mail account can be created for this purpose..


Waqar, just go ahead please. If owner of the file is not found, you may just copy that file in to your google drive and can restrict modification rights afterwards. For the current file in use, you will just need to post a message in thread with new path to the file and mentioning in the same message that the older link to the file is now obsolete.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

i will post the link very soon...


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i will but for that access to the file to add/delete data should only be given to me and if some one wants to add/amend something, he should leave a massage on the address which i will create after.. Integrity of the excel sheet can only be insured by this way



though we hardly have 3%-4% on total applicants. this process of updation might reduce the it further...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. Not many people fill in the spreadsheet. A lot of them never come back to update. they will be even less if the file will be locked.

But tampering with other people's data, by mistake (I do not think it is intentional), it is really annoying. 

It may be better to have a copy of the file, and compare every once in a while. As NSW closed, I do not expect many people will be added to the spreadsheet, so corrections will be easy to do.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Not many people fill in the spreadsheet. A lot of them never come back to update. they will be even less if the file will be locked.
> 
> But tampering with other people's data, by mistake (I do not think it is intentional), it is really annoying.
> 
> It may be better to have a copy of the file, and compare every once in a while. As NSW closed, I do not expect many people will be added to the spreadsheet, so corrections will be easy to do.


that is also a good idea..


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Not many people fill in the spreadsheet. A lot of them never come back to update. they will be even less if the file will be locked.
> 
> But tampering with other people's data, by mistake (I do not think it is intentional), it is really annoying.
> 
> It may be better to have a copy of the file, and compare every once in a while. As NSW closed, I do not expect many people will be added to the spreadsheet, so corrections will be easy to do.


Let's just hope they don't break the whole sheet like last time. The older one had proper color codes and it was easy to get all information at a glance.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

any updates guys for november application. ..!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Is that October applications received approval and moved to November ?

I dont think so...as on spreadsheet still October applications are present....


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

no, still oct applications goin on, i called up today mornin.


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

'HM' said:


> no, still oct applications goin on, i called up today mornin.


can please tell if you're the one who called and was told last 2 days of nov app.s were being processed, i just read about it on the spreadsheet comments


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

no no, i called em fr the first tym in last few weeks.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi everyone

I just got a response from my agent. According to them NSW SS business is as usual. However because of holiday season it will take the whole 12 or some more. So all the speculation in the forum just some garbage. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Is anyone still waiting for Oct Application ..!!! R u sure they gonna send in feb ..!! but by law it will b 12th wk so it is likly to b...!!!


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

manueel said:


> Is anyone still waiting for Oct Application ..!!! R u sure they gonna send in feb ..!! but by law it will b 12th wk so it is likly to b...!!!


 We aim to process all applications as quickly as possible. Our current service standard is 12 weeks. In peak periods the processing time may be extended. 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

So I dont think they have to give us an outcome within 12 weeks time. Ultimately they own our ass and they know it. There are a lot of applicant like me who are in the tight corner and only way out is this SS.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> We aim to process all applications as quickly as possible. Our current service standard is 12 weeks. In peak periods the processing time may be extended.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> So I dont think they have to give us an outcome within 12 weeks time. Ultimately they own our ass and they know it. There are a lot of applicant like me who are in the tight corner and only way out is this SS.


I think the service standards of 12 weeks would easily be extended to 16 weeks coz there is a large number of applications in November and December. December applications may go well past March Mid to end or even April, unless NSW sends bulk invitations like previous year. However this would be unlikely, as in the last year they were approaching the completion of the programme year, while they have heaps of time before the programme year concludes in June, 2014. 

Till that time, happy waiting and keep boosting each others morale AND ofcourse keep sharing the good news of any approval. This will keep the moods upbeat.

Cheers


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Just had a talk with my agent. He says that current processing time for NSW is 4 months. So be patient till then and don't do followup


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, it is not 3 months. Tianna and the other guy got it in 89 days - so it is 3 months. It may get longer as they go, but in October they processed 600 files, so they may keep up the pace.


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

no one got approval today..!!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nobody on the list, you mean. There is only one that could get it, Lq, the others are about a week away from nomination.
Let's hope next week will bring more good news.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi all

Any idea about last ack number which is being recieved nomination from nsw ??

Santhosh


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

NSW office is closed on Monday 27th, Due to Australia Day, they will resume work on 28th. Hence on 28th we will be know any good news..


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Today seems to be the official holiday on expat forum also.

Where are you guys???


----------



## divyaramnani (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I am physiotherapist and would like toapply for the 190 state sponsored NSW visa, how do I go about the process? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

divyaramnani said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I am physiotherapist and would like toapply for the 190 state sponsored NSW visa, how do I go about the process? Any help would be appreciated


if you want to make the state sponsorship application to NSW then unfortunately you're late, read the notice at the following link: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
if mean you already have invitation from Skillselect made by NSW, then you can search for the information in this forum but in different thread, just do the search with keywords like "190 visa process apply", most likely you already know what i'm talking about
good luck:smokin:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

There is not much of activity since closure of Nomination applications from NSW.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

He's not late, he's early. 

Just need to wait until 1st of July, and in the meantime gather all the documents.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

divyaramnani said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum, I am physiotherapist and would like toapply for the 190 state sponsored NSW visa, how do I go about the process? Any help would be appreciated



first of all apply for skills assessment to relevant skills assessment authority. to which authority you should apply, depends on the occupation you want to nominate. you should search physiotherapist falls under which occupation in SOL.

parallel you can appear in ielts. for PR you need atleast 6 bands in each four section of ielts in general module. but ielts has two modules, general and academic. academic is considered superior to general. so it is better that before registering in ielts, you should visit your assessing authorities website to see that they don't have any special requirement of higher bands or academic module. for e.g. my assessing authority needed 7 bands in each section of academic ielts. so now i dont need to appear in general for visa, same can be submitted.

after skills assessment and ielts, you should file an EOI and then submit the form of NSW state nomination along-with required documents. As NSW has suspended new applications for this year, you can apply after 1st July, when it will resume accepting new applications. alternatively, if you wish you can apply for any other state's nomination as they are still accepting.

if you can give your details such as age, educational qualification, experience (with evidence), same details of spouse then people in this forum can help you more precisely.

wish you all the best for your venture.... and be active... EXPATFORUM helps a lot...


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

i was filling the form of my health declaration and it asked for which visa you want to apply and i have to select one of them.

at present i am waiting for nsw nomination and parallel to it i am reappearing in ielts for trying my luck for 8 all. if i do medicals now specifying that i am applying for 190, can later on i change my mind and apply for 189 with same medicals or i need again to go for new medicals?

reason for doing it right now....
i am working in a country where there is no panel physician and hence i need to travel to other country. in feb i am going to india and will get my medicals done and on 1st march i will return to this country. after returning, i will get my ielts result. so i achieve my target of 8 all, i would like to go for 189 instead of 190. if new medicals would be required then again i need to go to some nearby country to get the medicals done.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

The comments on the spreadsheet suggest that NSW is still processing October applications. There is still no indication of any major processing speed improvements. 

Any one got some news on the exact date of processing??


----------



## bliss (Feb 8, 2013)

*New rules for state - sponsorship*

Seems there is some new rules for State - sponsorship, though NSW has not shared anything but WA has ! please read this URL http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx

Though every state has their own rules , but when they say change in rule, means something ! It could be anything, from IELTS to experience to anything


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

As you said, every State has their own rules. WA already has different rules than NSW - first you submit your EOI, and then you wait for invitation to apply to WA, while for NSW you apply by mail.
VIC has 7 as minimum for IELTS.

Anyway, NSW is closed, so if they make any changes, it will apply from 1st of July on.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

its now close to 3 months .... still waiting for SS / invitation to arrive for NSW visa 190


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

With respect to the current delay and extremely slow pace of processing applications, what I assume is either of the following being possible:

1. They have exhausted their full quota of invitations. After the invitations, several people don't file for visa (perhaps), such outcomes may be cancelled and then they can issue fresh invitations on the quota of cancelled invitations. This seems likely because they have the quota on visa outcomes and not on invitations.

2. If the first does not hold true, still I believe that possibly they are waiting for some clearance/ approval from DIBP and then they will issue all the invitations quickly, because I can't buy the idea that they are short of staff, or so. Not possible.

3. They will keep this pace, and as they reach 1 July,they will have a fresh quota and will issue invitations quickly to all the remaining who are left over due to slow pace.

I, however genuinely wish and pray that I am wrong and none of these three scenarios is correct.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> With respect to the current delay and extremely slow pace of processing applications, what I assume is either of the following being possible:
> 
> 1. They have exhausted their full quota of invitations. After the invitations, several people don't file for visa (perhaps), such outcomes may be cancelled and then they can issue fresh invitations on the quota of cancelled invitations. This seems likely because they have the quota on visa outcomes and not on invitations.
> 
> ...


I do not feel above are correct.
Though invitations are slow but coming, so let's not put too much energy on all this.
This happens every year. Post Christmas period is slow till Feb after which the speed pickup. They will return to their normal pace probably in march and all pending applications will be done with before June.
So have hope. Sooner or later invites shall come.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> I do not feel above are correct.
> Though invitations are slow but coming, so let's not put too much energy on all this.
> This happens every year. Post Christmas period is slow till Feb after which the speed pickup. They will return to their normal pace probably in march and all pending applications will be done with before June.
> So have hope. Sooner or later invites shall come.
> ...


Completely agree with you. Too many "conspiracy theories" and "statistics" being pulled right out of thin air. I've stopped worrying about this till I reach 11th week since the date of submission(excluding Christmas vacation). Also, constantly calling them will surely irritate them more. The only sensible thing to do this winter is, grab a hot cup of coffee, go through some threads which are not answered and help out the new members


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> its now close to 3 months .... still waiting for SS / invitation to arrive for NSW visa 190


If it's close to 90 days (not considering holidays & considering Tianna's and other's approval times i.e 89 days), I guess you can get in touch with them to check the status of your application. Also, it helps us to understand where things are with NSW currently.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> If it's close to 90 days (not considering holidays & considering Tianna's and other's approval times i.e 89 days), I guess you can get in touch with them to check the status of your application. Also, it helps us to understand where things are with NSW currently.


Yes, if it's inching towards 90 days, it's better to contact them. In India, the DD is valid only for 3 months. Not sure about other places.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes, if it's inching towards 90 days, it's better to contact them. In India, the DD is valid only for 3 months. Not sure about other places.


sunnyboi: What's your timeline ? Can you put it in a signature ?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes, if it's inching towards 90 days, it's better to contact them. In India, the DD is valid only for 3 months. Not sure about other places.


I think DD would have already been realized by them. It is not wise to keep the available funds idle for so many days.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Some one named Lq from China has got an invitation today... (this has been updated in the spreadsheet as well as confirmed in comments)


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Some one named Lq from China has got an invitation today... (this has been updated in the spreadsheet as well as confirmed in comments)


Great!!
That's good news!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

process is on.......... fact is not every applicant of state sponsorship is on this excel sheet which leads us to think that NSW is not working........


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> process is on.......... fact is not every applicant of state sponsorship is on this excel sheet which leads us to think that NSW is not working........


We may somehow estimate and predict by acknowledgement numbers of nominated candidates. Thanks to the NSW's policy of nominating in order of the date


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

it would be great if somehow we can find what was the timeline of this fortunate  person ? i.e. Some one named Lq from China


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Assuming this excel sheet is forum specific, the person named "Lq from China" would be in this forum....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Assuming this excel sheet is forum specific, the person named "Lq from China" would be in this forum....


Actually the same excelsheet is being followed and update by people from other forums too. Try googling the URL link and you will see it being mentioned in other forums too.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, don't be non-believers. Things are moving. Not at the pace we would hope for, but they are issuing nomination. I would say about 100/week.
@msohaibkhan: They are not giving nomination by Ack date, they are analizing the files by Ack number. So, IMO, it is possible that somebody with a bigger number may get SS before somebody with lower Ack number, if he officer is speedier, or the file is more straightforward.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> sunnyboi: What's your timeline ? Can you put it in a signature ?


Really didn't want to put it for the longest time. Here is is now


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> I think DD would have already been realized by them. It is not wise to keep the available funds idle for so many days.


If it's realized, they should be sending the receipt for it, right? Did you get yours? If you have, how long did it take for them to realize the amount?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> If it's realized, they should be sending the receipt for it, right? Did you get yours? If you have, how long did it take for them to realize the amount?


I don't think that they issue any type of invoice or receipt for that. People who already have got the sponsorship may clear this further. Hoping to see their comments


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> If it's realized, they should be sending the receipt for it, right? Did you get yours? If you have, how long did it take for them to realize the amount?


NSW will send you the nomination along with the receipt of your payment.
Hope you guys will get the nomination soon.
Keep the hope up :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

tianna said:


> NSW will send you the nomination along with the receipt of your payment.
> Hope you guys will get the nomination soon.
> Keep the hope up :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the clarification Tianna and the wishes. My application was acknowledged by them on 23 Dec 2013. Maybe the last application. Considering the number of applications, not sure how soon I'll be able to get an invite. Going through the NSW 190 nomination booklet again, I found a section where they told not to send the applications in folders or any filing devices. I've sent mine in a file. Not sure how they will perceive this and hopefully not affect my process


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> ....... So, IMO, it is possible that somebody with a bigger number may get SS before somebody with lower Ack number, if he officer is speedier, or the file is more straightforward.


This is my only hope


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, look in the spreadsheet at number 255 Bigfoot. He's from India, offshore, got SS in more than 90 days. So I do not think you'll have a problem with the payment.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope it won't affect the process but may delay a little. I luckily read that piece of information on time and compiled my docs using gem clips and bulldog clips using paper separators between each kind of docs.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> I hope it won't affect the process but may delay a little. I luckily read that piece of information on time and compiled my docs using gem clips and bulldog clips using paper separators between each kind of docs.


Even I've segregated the sections, but ended up stapling them as well  Thought filing will be neat and tidy. Don't know why they don't want it that way.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Guys, look in the spreadsheet at number 255 Bigfoot. He's from India, offshore, got SS in more than 90 days. So I do not think you'll have a problem with the payment.


I believe DD from India has a validity of six months. Atleast mine had six months validity. I also checked with the bank, they have encased the DD and payment has been processed. same should be the case with most of us. so don't worry.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> I believe DD from India has a validity of six months. Atleast mine had six months validity. I also checked with the bank, they have encased the DD and payment has been processed. same should be the case with most of us. so don't worry.



Yes they must be encashing the drafts on the when application is received by them. They wont be keeping it, till the date of processing.


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> process is on.......... fact is not every applicant of state sponsorship is on this excel sheet which leads us to think that NSW is not working........




You're right . And i am one of them 

I'll update in one go, once i have my SS approval. 
BTW, my SS ack is Nov 18, 2013, expecting approval no early than Mid Feb 2014.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

amitch said:


> You're right . And i am one of them
> 
> I'll update in one go, once i have my SS approval.
> BTW, my SS ack is Nov 18, 2013, expecting approval no early than Mid Feb 2014.


Hi!!

My acknowledgement date is 15th nov'13.
On what basis do you feel result might come by mid Feb?
Considering the current pace of their work, am feeling we might not get it even near Feb end

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi!!
> 
> My acknowledgement date is 15th nov'13.
> On what basis do you feel result might come by mid Feb?
> ...



Well, thats my 'expectation' , with what they say as 90 days time for SS approval.
And like Waqar said few posts back, there are many people who may not be present in this forum, And many others in forum, who are lazy enough to update status here (like me). So, it does not really mean that people are not working.

But Yes - Its not their best pace they are working at, for sure


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

I completed my masters in IT from CQU n course is not related to system admin but i hot access from ACS System admin from bachelor degree from India so can i claim 5 points for australian degree requirement points.
thank u


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

The spreadsheet has lost the yellow color for the most recent people who have got their approval/invite. Only LQ's is highlighted. Did the owner of the page change it?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, since they were more than one week old, you wouldn't consider them recent anyway.
Unfortunately, there is no way to know who changed that.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!

Any invites coming or not!!???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys, 
I know its a little too late to ask what's happening with the SS as I have been following this thread for a while and updating with the conversations in here. As my ack date is 18 nov 13, I am hoping that if it goes well without any problems my SS approval is on its way. However, my major concern is with the visa that I am holding now. See, the thing is my visa expires on mid april and I am not 100% sure of what the SS outcome will be or the EOI outcome will be and especially when will it come out. I have applied both only after being eligible on the point base system and have all the documentation to support it. so my question is if it takes longer for either SS or EOI to give me any response by the end of my visa, what options do I have ? I've heard that if your visa is expiring soon then calling the department and telling them about it speeds up your process. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Hi guys,
> I know its a little too late to ask what's happening with the SS as I have been following this thread for a while and updating with the conversations in here. As my ack date is 18 nov 13, I am hoping that if it goes well without any problems my SS approval is on its way. However, my major concern is with the visa that I am holding now. See, the thing is my visa expires on mid april and I am not 100% sure of what the SS outcome will be or the EOI outcome will be and especially when will it come out. I have applied both only after being eligible on the point base system and have all the documentation to support it. so my question is if it takes longer for either SS or EOI to give me any response by the end of my visa, what options do I have ? I've heard that if your visa is expiring soon then calling the department and telling them about it speeds up your process. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


You can expect the invite around last few days of Feb.
From then it would be 2mns max for CO to be allocated.
If you have uploaded properly all the reqd docs before he comes, you can even expect a direct grant.
So if all goes well, you can expect your grant around mid April.
Best way forward would be that once invite comes, you upload all reqd docs asap- medicals PCC certificates, spouse docs, etc...
Once done, around 2weeks into your waiting period for CO, call up dipb and share your case.
They might fasten your case and give you visa early.

Any further concerns, share on this forum

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

sush.d said:


> Hi guys,
> I know its a little too late to ask what's happening with the SS as I have been following this thread for a while and updating with the conversations in here. As my ack date is 18 nov 13, I am hoping that if it goes well without any problems my SS approval is on its way. However, my major concern is with the visa that I am holding now. See, the thing is my visa expires on mid april and I am not 100% sure of what the SS outcome will be or the EOI outcome will be and especially when will it come out. I have applied both only after being eligible on the point base system and have all the documentation to support it. so my question is if it takes longer for either SS or EOI to give me any response by the end of my visa, what options do I have ? I've heard that if your visa is expiring soon then calling the department and telling them about it speeds up your process. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks



Current processing time for NSW SS is 14 - 16 weeks. You may get your Invitation by mid of March. Once you get your invitation you can apply for your visa and from there onward you will in bridging visa and even if your current visa expires in between, you can be there till you get your PR.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Nishant and Manmvk, really appreciate your response and the hope that follows. I wasn't sure until you guys gave me that hope. By the way I was waiting to do the health assessment until the ss process gives me a result. Do you think I should worry less about Ss outcomes and get everything else done and ready or should I wait?. As I am very poor with the ability to have control over my own economy, I just thought I'll wait until it comes so that I don't have to spend the money. Whst do you think? Cheers


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Thanks Nishant and Manmvk, really appreciate your response and the hope that follows. I wasn't sure until you guys gave me that hope. By the way I was waiting to do the health assessment until the ss process gives me a result. Do you think I should worry less about Ss outcomes and get everything else done and ready or should I wait?. As I am very poor with the ability to have control over my own economy, I just thought I'll wait until it comes so that I don't have to spend the money. Whst do you think? Cheers


You are from which country?

My advice is that you wait till SS invite is received from NSW.
In the meantime get your hap id generated which is required for medicals.
Also research on clinic near to your place/city. Enquire with them about the cost and time involved, if prior appointments to be taken.
Also keep in mind that try taking an emedical center only, as they process results faster and online so time is saved.

Even am in the same position as yours and hgasve done ass above.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

Im on a student visa and don't want to re-enrol for this semester. I just hope I get an invite soon. Don't want to be spending $12000 just to comply with my student visa.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Why are all quiet.

Has NSW stopped work again or what??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, AK is waiting for SS, and all of us are waiting for AK's SS. But it's the middle of the night in Sydney, so another 7 hours or so till some news may come.

I haven't figured it out if they give SS at the start of office hours, or at the end of business day.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

dear all 
any new message for software engineer????????????


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> No, AK is waiting for SS, and all of us are waiting for AK's SS. But it's the middle of the night in Sydney, so another 7 hours or so till some news may come.
> 
> I haven't figured it out if they give SS at the start of office hours, or at the end of business day.


What is the acknowledgement date of AK, any idea???
By the way, who is AK??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

A Krishnan on the spreadsheet


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> A Krishnan on the spreadsheet


Some one called NSW and they said : processing 29 Oct. applications. 

At this pace, can any one give me an idea, when my application may be processed? My Ack. date is 2 December. Any one can please suggest.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Some one called NSW and they said : processing 29 Oct. applications.
> 
> At this pace, can any one give me an idea, when my application may be processed? My Ack. date is 2 December. Any one can please suggest.


Gosh....My acknowledgement date is 09th Dec, they were processing 16th Oct applicants then. 

Apparently, a long wait is ahead i guess !!!

I will be keenly watching your outome buddy as you are a week ahead of me.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

and when was this call made?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

People say that things are generally slow at Australia from Christmas to the Australia Day. That period is passed. I don't know, when will they gear up. BTW, any predictions on my processing of file ack. 2 December??


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> People say that things are generally slow at Australia from Christmas to the Australia Day. That period is passed. I don't know, when will they gear up. BTW, any predictions on my processing of file ack. 2 December??


Rajesh,

If things can improve a bit, perhaps by Mid March you may expect and i can expect by end of March (my ack. Date is 09th Dec).

What's your/anyone else guess ??

Santhosh


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

My Ack is on 15 Nov and I thought I might get an invitation in 2 weeks time. But the speed they are in I dont think they will give mine in 4 weeks. Funny thing is my visa expires in 6 weeks. So right now only thing to do is cross our fingers and pray. Because I really thought that from this week things will speed up. Since, school holidays are over and people will get back to work in full speed. I am so Fuk*** wrong.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Rajesh,
> 
> If things can improve a bit, perhaps by Mid March you may expect and i can expect by end of March (my ack. Date is 09th Dec).
> 
> ...


Mid of April for me and End of April for you.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Mid of April for me and End of April for you.


OMG ....Please don tell me you are serious....lol

Santhosh


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> OMG ....Please don tell me you are serious....lol
> 
> Santhosh


Serious and this is an optimistic prediction in the current scenario


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Serious and this is an optimistic prediction in the current scenario


I guess ill better stick with your prediction as i do not have one.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can expect the invite around last few days of Feb.
> From then it would be 2mns max for CO to be allocated.
> If you have uploaded properly all the reqd docs before he comes, you can even expect a direct grant.
> So if all goes well, you can expect your grant around mid April.
> ...


By the way Nishant, you mentioned about uploading the documents which I presume is on skillselect. I logged in and navigated the skillselect page around but I can't see any link that leads to uploading the document. Am I looking at the right page...
Thanks


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

sush.d said:


> By the way Nishant, you mentioned about uploading the documents which I presume is on skillselect. I logged in and navigated the skillselect page around but I can't see any link that leads to uploading the document. Am I looking at the right page...
> Thanks


I take it that you have lodged your 190/189 application already. You can only attach documents after apply for the visa with ur IMMI account. As far as my kwoedge I don't thin you will be able to upload documents on Skillselect.

Thanks


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys anyone got an invitation today?? No news...

AK is yet to get the invite. Probably the wait is going to be loooooooooooooonger!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys anyone got an invitation today?? No news...
> 
> AK is yet to get the invite. Probably the wait is going to be loooooooooooooonger!!!


Is it ?? I gathered AK got invite last week


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Is it ?? I gathered AK got invite last week


No friend, I am still waiting. Hope to get it atleast by this Friday.
Thanks
AK


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manmvk said:


> No friend, I am still waiting. Hope to get it atleast by this Friday.
> Thanks
> AK


Oh i am sorry. Good luck mate.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Oh i am sorry. Good luck mate.


Hey guys, here it is finally.. I sent an email yesterday and I got this reply..
Dear Sushil,

Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*


Please note, we do not provide individual status updates.


Regards,

NSW Migration Services

Now I m f*****, need to book another ielts now..my visa is expiring soon...
Get prepared guys.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Hey guys, here it is finally.. I sent an email yesterday and I got this reply..
> Dear Sushil,
> 
> Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*
> ...


Thats rediculous!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Hey guys, here it is finally.. I sent an email yesterday and I got this reply..
> Dear Sushil,
> 
> Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*
> ...


Are you sure.
You might have mistyped 12 as 21.
They certainly wouldn't need that much time.
Damn!!! This wait is so frustrating.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

sush.d said:


> Hey guys, here it is finally.. I sent an email yesterday and I got this reply..
> Dear Sushil,
> 
> Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*
> ...



I think its been typed 21 weeks by mistake. If you read the email it says "NOW LONGER THAN". From my understanding they are referring to the advertised time of 12 weeks.


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Hey guys, here it is finally.. I sent an email yesterday and I got this reply..
> Dear Sushil,
> 
> Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*
> ...


Hi, I think you should check if 21 weeks is right because a lot of people are worried due to this email.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

richardlee said:


> Hi, I think you should check if 21 weeks is right because a lot of people are worried due to this email.


I strongly hope that that was a typo... however I doubt it... ive sent them another email.. well see if they say anything.... by the way for those who don't believe thiscemail as genuine, here is the complete conversation... hipe that helps....
I am on my way to book ielts.... by the way I removed thw urls coz this forum wont let me post urls until something....

Dear Sushil,

Your migration agent incorrectly informed you. Our processing time is now longer than 21 weeks and we are currently processing end of October. We will be in touch with your migration should we require any further information once we commence processing your application.*


Please note, we do not provide individual status updates.


Regards,

NSW Migration Services



Migration Services, Innovation and Industry Policy | Industry, Innovation, Hospitality & the Arts |*

|*NSW Trade & Investment*|

L47 | MLC Centre | 19 Martin Place | Sydney NSW 2000 | GPO Box 5477 | Sydney NSW 2001 |*

T:02 9338 6692** 







The information in this e-mail, together with any attachments, is confidential and is intended only for the use of the above named recipient. In certain cases it is also legally privileged. If you are not the intended recipient, any dissemination, distribution or copying of this email is unauthorised and strictly prohibited. If you have received this e-mail in error, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete the message from your computer without making any copies. Views expressed in this message are those of the individual sender and are not necessarily the views of NSW Trade & Investment.



On*5 February 


Dear Madam/sir,

I am writing to you to enquire about the application that I had submitted to you in the 15th of November 2013 with the above reference number. I understand that you have asked us to refrain from asking general questions about it, However, after enquiring with my agent who mentioned that you have already gone through the mid November applications and as my application was acknowledged on 18th of November, I am concerned whether my application was incomplete or if there were any documents missing thus this delay in processing the application. *I assume that I will be notified if there were any missing documents, but its just the anxiousness and worries that has encouraged me to write to you.*

If it is possible would you please kindly inform me about the progress of my application and the expected time frame for the application to be processed.*

My major concern is with my visa that I am currently holding which is expiring in approx 2 months time which is making me feel extremely worried.


I understand that it is a peak period for you and do apologize for this inconvenience that I may have caused.

Any information from you will be highly appreciated.*

Sincerely,

Sushil Dhakal*


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

sush.d said:


> I strongly hope that that was a typo... however I doubt it... ive sent them another email.. well see if they say anything.... by the way for those who don't believe thiscemail as genuine, here is the complete conversation... hipe that helps....
> I am on my way to book ielts.... by the way I removed thw urls coz this forum wont let me post urls until something....
> 
> Dear Sushil,
> ...


Sorry about my own typo....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I emailed them and received auto-response which means 21 was a typo.....

Thank you for your enquiry to the NSW Trade and Investment Migration Services team.

If your enquiry is addressed by this email you will not receive an individual response. If your enquiry relates to a matter not covered by the information below, you can expect a reply within five working days.

Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa applications

NSW nominations for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa closed on 24 December 2013. Applications received after this date will not be accepted. Applications received before 24 December 2013 will be processed as normal.
*Processing period is currently longer than 12 week. Status updates are not provided on individual applications during this period.
*
Moving to NSW
When applying for NSW State Nomination you are making a commitment to live and work in NSW for the first two years of your visa. Please note that we do not set a specific timeframe in which you should move although you should do so within a reasonable period. You should check any specific visa requirements with DIBP.

Please email us with your new address details once you have relocated to NSW. 

Business Migration and Significant Investor Visa Applications

If you have an enquiry relating to Business Migration, we will respond to you within two business days. In the meantime, please visit Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW for more information.

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah that was my first reply too..as it says on the second paragraph.. 
"
If your enquiry is addressed by this email you will not receive an individual response. If your enquiry relates to a matter not covered by the information below, you can expect a reply within five working days."
I got another response the next day with the email I posted earlier... .. i freaked out and had goose bumps all over, but I sincerely hope its was a typo. ..
And by the way I went to their office this afternoon to ask them about the email in person but apparently the reception does not have any idea and Information about that gave me a piece of paper with their email address and ph no... haha


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

AK received invitation


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

'HM' said:


> AK received invitation


AK.. Can you confirm this ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

'HM' said:


> AK received invitation


Great news.

ym
kz
WA
PS

these four are next in line as per excel sheet... i hope the get there invitation soon......


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Great news.
> 
> ym
> kz
> ...


Also Rajdevi. That makes the queue:


ym
kz
WA
PS
Rajdevi

With them getting the invites, I guess it wouldn't be tough to estimate the number of days they are taking to process a hundred applications. All the above have 13/62** application numbers.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I strongly hope that that was a typo... however I doubt it... ive sent them another email.. well see if they say anything.... by the way for those who don't believe thiscemail as genuine, here is the complete conversation... hipe that helps....
> I am on my way to book ielts.... by the way I removed thw urls coz this forum wont let me post urls until something....
> 
> Dear Sushil,
> ...


I should then revise my calculations and should make a conservative prediction of getting SS in 21 weeks from acknowledgement date. In that way I might get the peace of mind.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

'HM' said:


> AK received invitation


Thats a news of the week  Unfortunately we can expect a good news in a week


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I just put made some rough calculations at the speed they are going post January and made the table below:

13/60 21-Jan-14
13/61 30-Jan-14
13/62 08-Feb-14
13/63 17-Feb-14
13/64 26-Feb-14
13/65 07-Mar-14
13/66 16-Mar-14
13/67 25-Mar-14
13/68 03-Apr-14
13/69 12-Apr-14
13/70 21-Apr-14


This is based on the fact that they are processing approx. 100 applications every 5 days (or let's say a week). It's just a guess. Please don't lose hope looking at it. My number is 69**.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I just put made some rough calculations at the speed they are going post January and made the table below:
> 
> 13/60 21-Jan-14
> 13/61 30-Jan-14
> ...


I am happy with your predictions. I fall in 13/65 slab  I hope I will get it by 20 March, if not 07 March.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I just put made some rough calculations at the speed they are going post January and made the table below:
> 
> 13/60 21-Jan-14
> 13/61 30-Jan-14
> ...


My ref number is 13/66** so that would project my file be opened around march... 

As the email sent to me was sent by person I.e. not an automated reply, I guess it might have been a mistake... as 12 and 21 kind of mistakes are more likely to happen when you type really fast without revising the written sentences...any suggestion what sud I do in my case guys..m


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> My ref number is 13/66** so that would project my file be opened around march...
> 
> As the email sent to me was sent by person I.e. not an automated reply, I guess it might have been a mistake... as 12 and 21 kind of mistakes are more likely to happen when you type really fast without revising the written sentences...any suggestion what sud I do in my case guys..m


Wait and watch is the game, my friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I just put made some rough calculations at the speed they are going post January and made the table below:
> 
> 13/60 21-Jan-14
> 13/61 30-Jan-14
> ...


Good work mate. Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## manmvk (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi All,

I got my invitation today (6/Feb/14) around 16.35 Australian time. My application date was Oct 29th, ack date Oct 30th and my ref number is in between 13/6220 and 13/6230...
Hope you guys will get it soon...

Prayers
AK


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Good work mate. Good luck.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I think they issue only 10 a day, not 20 for sure


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invitation today (6/Feb/14) around 16.35 Australian time. My application date was Oct 29th, ack date Oct 30th and my ref number is in between 13/6220 and 13/6230...
> Hope you guys will get it soon...
> ...


Congrats mate.

Which job category is yours buddy ??? 

Good luck to you.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invitation today (6/Feb/14) around 16.35 Australian time. My application date was Oct 29th, ack date Oct 30th and my ref number is in between 13/6220 and 13/6230...
> Hope you guys will get it soon...
> ...


Congratulations AK. Your patience has been paid up, now its our turn


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my invitation today (6/Feb/14) around 16.35 Australian time. My application date was Oct 29th, ack date Oct 30th and my ref number is in between 13/6220 and 13/6230...
> Hope you guys will get it soon...
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations, AK! 
I am preparing for a long wait now 

I looks that the guy who said they issue once a week, on Thursdays, was right. And I guess they take Fridays off.


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I think they issue only 10 a day, not 20 for sure


I agree with you. 
We can guess the processing time with the previous data although it is not exact .

I think they process 10 docs per day.

You can check this with following data.

Jan 1st week
1/13 603* (guessing)
1/14 604* (Aravind) -> maybe it could be 604*
1/15 605* (guessing)
1/16 606* (guessing)
1/17 607* (guessing)

Jan 2nd week
1/20 608* (guessing)
1/21 609* (BP)
1/22 610* (gussing)
1/23 611* (gussing)
1/24 612* (gussing)

Jan 3rd week
1/27 613* (gussing)
1/28 614* (gussing)
1/29 616* (from comments -Jan-2014)
1/30 617* (Lq)
1/31 618* (gussing)

Feb 1st week
2/3 619* (gussing)
2/4 620* (gussing)
2/5 621* (gussing)
2/6 622* (AK)


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Just a observation

Invitations from the date of acknowledgement 

Ak 14 Week and 1 day 
Lq 13 Week and 3 day
Bp 12 Week and 5 day

I hope it doesn't get slower than this. At this rate I am expecting an invitation in the first week of March (Optimistic)


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

At the pace you are suggesting, the remaining 1200 applications will be processed in 24 weeks.
That is appalling, I just don't want to believe this.


----------



## richardlee (Oct 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> At the pace you are suggesting, the remaining 1200 applications will be processed in 24 weeks.
> That is appalling, I just don't want to believe this.


Me either, I don't want to belive this.
However, it is true that their processing time is getting slower.

I guess they will speed up at some point like they did in May last year.
I hope their gearing up time to be early (in Feb or March)

Anyway, we should be relieved the fact that they are processing though it is slow.

Let's be optimistic.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> At the pace you are suggesting, the remaining 1200 applications will be processed in 24 weeks.
> That is appalling, I just don't want to believe this.


Yes. It's really been tough to comprehend why they are processing so slowly. Has it been the trend last year as well, in case you know? Since mine is in the very bottom of the list, not sure if I will be even considered


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes. It's really been tough to comprehend why they are processing so slowly. Has it been the trend last year as well, in case you know? Since mine is in the very bottom of the list, not sure if I will be even considered


I think if we can wait for couple of more weeks, we can see a visible trend as to approx average of number invites are being sent out on a weekly basis.

Perhaps, waiting patiently will give us some peace than worrying.

BTW, my acknowledgement No. 13/702**. Hence, not in a hurry.

I can understand the pain of delay and frustration, but, it only frustrates us more, let us wait patiently, that is THE ONLY think wr can do presently. I am confident everyone one of us will get invite and trust me, may be some of us can be roomates/flatmates as well at Sydney.

I just shared my thoughts, not intended to hurt/demotivate anyone.

Good luck everyone

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You can expect the invite around last few days of Feb.
> From then it would be 2mns max for CO to be allocated.
> If you have uploaded properly all the reqd docs before he comes, you can even expect a direct grant.
> So if all goes well, you can expect your grant around mid April.
> ...


Just joined the forum...Good to see all the responses up there... I Have applied for NSW SMP , acknowledgement on 22/11/2013.... Waiting ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes. It's really been tough to comprehend why they are processing so slowly. Has it been the trend last year as well, in case you know? Since mine is in the very bottom of the list, not sure if I will be even considered


Yes it was the same last year too.
In fact it got slow during jan-march, and after that suddenly all invites started pouring out in may june

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

A question about NSW nomination for ICT,
NSW has closed ICT relevant career's nomination, and if I send my application material to NSW government now, what will happen?
1. rejected immediately?
2. wait until July 2014's reopen, and then get higher priority?
3. wait until July 2014's reopen, and then do not get higher priority?

Should I send material to NSW now?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

wanderludwig said:


> A question about NSW nomination for ICT,
> NSW has closed ICT relevant career's nomination, and if I send my application material to NSW government now, what will happen?
> 1. rejected immediately?
> 2. wait until July 2014's reopen, and then get higher priority?
> ...


You should probably try sending the packet to them. It would, of course, get higher priority if they accept it. If they don't they will return the packet to you. I suggest you to send it. No harm in trying,


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

wanderludwig said:


> A question about NSW nomination for ICT,
> NSW has closed ICT relevant career's nomination, and if I send my application material to NSW government now, what will happen?
> 1. rejected immediately?
> 2. wait until July 2014's reopen, and then get higher priority?
> ...


Better to enquire them via email. In my view, they will not accept that. I'm not with the idea of taking chance and sending them the application. No one knows what will they do with your application whether resend or garbage. Don't forget that it will contain your $300 DD, which possibly needs to be cancelled by you later.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Better to enquire them via email. In my view, they will not accept that. I'm not with the idea of taking chance and sending them the application. No one knows what will they do with your application whether resend or garbage. Don't forget that it will contain your $300 DD, which possibly needs to be cancelled by you later.


Obviously if you inquire they will outrightly stop you from sending the package. We wont be losing anything except courier charges. I suggested it to him as he was in NZ and it wouldn't be much of a difference even if the courier is sent back. DD Cancellation charges also should be very little.

No application can be put to garbage. If they acknowledge receiving it via the courier they are liable to answer about its status. Its just how I would have done.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

wanderludwig said:


> A question about NSW nomination for ICT,
> NSW has closed ICT relevant career's nomination, and if I send my application material to NSW government now, what will happen?
> 1. rejected immediately?
> 2. wait until July 2014's reopen, and then get higher priority?
> ...


Buddy, they have listed on their website as below:

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014.*

What it means is that any application received after 24th December shall not be processed.
Also that they shall not return the package too.
And mind you, one of the important requirements for 190 visa is processing fee to be SENT WITH YOUR APPLICATION.

Now consider the scenario where you send the application with the draft.
As stated they are not going to open the package for sure.
So, your DD will lapse by the time it is opened in July 2014.
Let's say, you are the luckiest guy of 2014 and your file is opened. What will now happen is that the payment shall not be processed and hence your file will get rejected.

I strongly suggest that instead of risking all docs and money for no tangible result, why not instead keep the entire application ready. In July when it reopens, send your application within the first week itself.

Am sure sending it later will be more beneficial then now!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Obviously if you inquire they will outrightly stop you from sending the package. We wont be losing anything except courier charges. I suggested it to him as he was in NZ and it wouldn't be much of a difference even if the courier is sent back. DD Cancellation charges also should be very little.
> 
> No application can be put to garbage. If they acknowledge receiving it via the courier they are liable to answer about its status. Its just how I would have done.


The law does not say they just because they receive it they will process it.
If your logic is true, then there would be no point in giving a closure date, as irrespective of that people will keep on sending applications.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you get any response from NSW about receiving your application?



lovetosmack said:


> Obviously if you inquire they will outrightly stop you from sending the package. We wont be losing anything except courier charges. I suggested it to him as he was in NZ and it wouldn't be much of a difference even if the courier is sent back. DD Cancellation charges also should be very little.
> 
> No application can be put to garbage. If they acknowledge receiving it via the courier they are liable to answer about its status. Its just how I would have done.


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

Are there any similar cases during the 2012-2013 close of NSW nomination? If in 2013-2014, NSW still put higher priority for the applicants who sent material during the close, I suppose in 2014-2015, NSW will do similar processing.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Just joined the forum...Good to see all the responses up there... I Have applied for NSW SMP , acknowledgement on 22/11/2013.... Waiting ....:fingerscrossed:


Would you fill in your details here?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes it was the same last year too.
> In fact it got slow during jan-march, and after that suddenly all invites started pouring out in may june
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


After applying, I had everything planned around the application to do anything else. It makes no sense to do that. So, I've kinda relaxed and just go with the flow. Like Santosh mentioned, I'm sure we will all get invites and well before the new quota opens up. Being as roomies is a good idea


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

On a lighter note... this thread (forum) also operates from Monday to Friday. Weekends are off.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> On a lighter note... this thread (forum) also operates from Monday to Friday. Weekends are off.


Lol...Good one buddy!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> On a lighter note... this thread (forum) also operates from Monday to Friday. Weekends are off.


Hehehehehe!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hope the new week brings lot of joy to many friends on this forum!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

YM and WA have got their approvals today. Seems to be the good beginning to an exciting week ahead. I hope they pick up the speed and end the wait of all.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

still awaiting reply. Today its been complete 3 months now. Code is 262113. Should I write them ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> still awaiting reply. Today its been complete 3 months now. Code is 262113. Should I write them ?


You can enquire with them only after 12 weeks!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

exactly! and this shows that its over the processing time 

http ://www .c onvertunits. com/dates/from/Nov+11,+2013/to/Feb+10,+2014


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, but the spreadsheet shows that the waiting time these days is over 100 days long.

asimak77, did you check this spreadsheet?


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

can u plz share the link to sheet ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, I cannot. It looks like I am not an active member with more than 4 posts 

I will try via PM


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Sorry, I cannot. It looks like I am not an active member with more than 4 posts
> 
> I will try via PM


Don't stress.
Even PM is not working.
At least not for me!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I got your PM


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It looks like you have to wait 2 weeks more, or so

I have mixed feelings about sending emails to them, should we let them work and not bother them, or should we bomb them with emails, so they know we are not happy, and maybe pick up the pace


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't think sending emails to them will disrupt them. They must have added this time in calculation while estimating the processing times. Well, I'll send an email to them may be tomorrow or day after. Lets see what happens


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> I don't think sending emails to them will disrupt them. They must have added this time in calculation while estimating the processing times. Well, I'll send an email to them may be tomorrow or day after. Lets see what happens


Nothing will happen, I suppose


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes. It won't hurt. But for asimak77, I guess you are just a couple of hundred applications away. Also, looking at the quality of response emails, I infer that there is a separate team that acts as a first line of communication i.e. the team that keeps sending the same response template to all status inquiries. If our email includes something important, I guess, it is then transferred to the CO to respond.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> I don't think sending emails to them will disrupt them. They must have added this time in calculation while estimating the processing times. Well, I'll send an email to them may be tomorrow or day after. Lets see what happens


A template reply will be sent. Only the processing date mentioned will change, i.e., 1st November


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

I will atleast be happy to know that they are alive


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> I will atleast be happy to know that they are alive


Yup!!!
Hehehe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Today seems to be a dry day. Yesterday there were 4 good news. Not a single today....

Any update with someone to share??


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, it's closed for the day. KZ should get his tomorrow. The waiting days seem to increase. 103. I hope it doesn't get much longer than that.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> No, it's closed for the day. KZ should get his tomorrow. The waiting days seem to increase. 103. I hope it doesn't get much longer than that.


Am happy to wait as long as they process our file and give out the invites!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Today seems to be a dry day. Yesterday there were 4 good news. Not a single today....
> 
> Any update with someone to share??


4 good news yesterday ??? Have i missed anything ???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Actually 5, there is Srinivas at row 252, who was long waiting. But now, except kz, it will be quiet for a week.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

This thread has gone dead. there is better action on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

only 1000 files left.........keep it up NSW..


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

one more person, with Ack. date 5 November has got the invitation.


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

rajeshasrani said:


> one more person, with Ack. date 5 November has got the invitation.


are referring to RJ on the spreadsheet or somebody else?


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

battulas78 What about my application ? what does your calculation say  ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> This thread has gone dead. there is better action on the spreadsheet.


Yes, but they do not act civil on the spreadsheet. As anybody can post there, they do whatever they want, messing up the data.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> only 1000 files left.........keep it up NSW..


Then, what are the chances who might get with ack no. 73* and over? Mine is 74* It's a bit scary now


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Then, what are the chances who might get with ack no. 73* and over? Mine is 74* It's a bit scary now


Don't worry sunnyboi. Your application will also be processed.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The applications timeline, according to the sheet is:
6300 - 5 nov
6400 - 11 nov
6500 - 15 nov
6600 - 22 nov
6700 - 26 nov
6800 - 28 nov?
6900 - 3 dec
7000 - 8 dec
7100 - 11 dec
7200 - 17 dec
7300 - 22 dec
7400 - 23 dec

So there are more than 1100 applications in 48 days, more than 20/day.

The question here is, can they keep up the same pace, to process 20 files/day? It will be answered in the next week, if the waiting days stay around 100, or increase a lot. It seems to me that there is more than one person working on the files (a rumor circulating few days back), since somebody got nomination out of line.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

I have just received the ss. My reference is 632* from 5th November. I wish you all receive it soon!!

Ashoka


----------



## VidyaS (Oct 27, 2013)

Dear Friends,
I received EOI invitation today. I wish you all the very best. 
My Ack # 13/63** submitted on 5th Nov '13. It took 100days to process NSW SS.

Thanks,
Regards,
Vidya


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14

NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW. 


URL: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

nishantpatil said:


> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
> 
> NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
> 
> ...


every body in the forum knows this, thanks for reminding


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I have just received the ss. My reference is 632* from 5th November. I wish you all receive it soon!!
> 
> Ashoka



Congratulations


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received EOI invitation today. I wish you all the very best.
> My Ack # 13/63** submitted on 5th Nov '13. It took 100days to process NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I have just received the ss. My reference is 632* from 5th November. I wish you all receive it soon!!
> 
> Ashoka


Congratulations buddy, i think we all should buckle up and get ready fro the ride as NSW have picked up speed :car:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Congratulations buddy, i think we all should buckle up and get ready fro the ride as NSW have picked up speed :car:


Yes indeed. Their daily average is increasing day-by-day and has reached its peak now i.e. >30 per day (today)


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

guys, I have a question.

Do they process as per file /ref. no. or they process as per the date of acknowledgement?? The difference between my docs. received and acknowledgement date is around 11 days. But I have the ref. no. that corresponds to the date of receipt of the application. Can some one help??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> guys, I have a question.
> 
> Do they process as per file /ref. no. or they process as per the date of acknowledgement?? The difference between my docs. received and acknowledgement date is around 11 days. But I have the ref. no. that corresponds to the date of receipt of the application. Can some one help??


Let's wait until the next guy gets the invite. Then it will be clear. Cuz with reference to applications (63**) dx's ack is 7/11 and three other members ack date is 11/11. Once any one of these gets an invite it will be clear to us as to how it works for them.

But afaik, they do it based on Ack Date. I could be wrong ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Let's wait until the next guy gets the invite. Then it will be clear. Cuz with reference to applications (63**) dx's ack is 7/11 and three other members ack date is 11/11. Once any one of these gets an invite it will be clear to us as to how it works for them.
> 
> But afaik, they do it based on Ack Date. I could be wrong ! :fingerscrossed:


They process applications as per file ref no. as there is one forum member ( Ahmad khoja i think) whose documents were received before Dec 24, but acknowledgement was sent to him on 07 jan 2014. File ref no.s are allocated in the order in which documents are received, acknowledgement emails might be sent afterwards..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> They process applications as per file ref no. as there is one forum member ( Ahmad khoja i think) whose documents were received before Dec 24, but acknowledgement was sent to him on 07 jan 2014. File ref no.s are allocated in the order in which documents are received, acknowledgement emails might be sent afterwards..


Awesome ! That explains. You are right ! rajeshasrani's ack could have been sent a little late.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> They process applications as per file ref no. as there is one forum member ( Ahmad khoja i think) whose documents were received before Dec 24, but acknowledgement was sent to him on 07 jan 2014. File ref no.s are allocated in the order in which documents are received, acknowledgement emails might be sent afterwards..


Yup my ack was late but file no. seems in line with receiving.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

A lot of good news today! Good luck to you all with your application!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received EOI invitation today. I wish you all the very best.
> My Ack # 13/63** submitted on 5th Nov '13. It took 100days to process NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Hi Vidya

Congrats and Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I have just received the ss. My reference is 632* from 5th November. I wish you all receive it soon!!
> 
> Ashoka


Congrats mate.

Good luck


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received EOI invitation today. I wish you all the very best.
> My Ack # 13/63** submitted on 5th Nov '13. It took 100days to process NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Are you Vidya Shankar from Bangalore? Somehow I have a feeling that I might know you


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> I have just received the ss. My reference is 632* from 5th November. I wish you all receive it soon!!
> 
> Ashoka




Congratulations dear.....

I am really happy to hear this.....

Today we got loads of good news..... It was Valentine Day's eve gift from NSW......


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

In excel file, 6 persons got approval out of which 5 were on 100th day.....

Hope to receive within same time limit....


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari (Oct 5, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> In excel file, 6 persons got approval out of which 5 were on 100th day.....
> 
> Hope to receive within same time limit....


I am sure you will!!! Thanks, Swamy!


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> I received EOI invitation today. I wish you all the very best.
> My Ack # 13/63** submitted on 5th Nov '13. It took 100days to process NSW SS.
> 
> ...


Congrats Vidya, wayy to go...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I actually didn't find such an option as 'Any state' in the EOI. Did I overlook it?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I actually didn't find such an option as 'Any state' in the EOI. Did I overlook it?


there is one, when they ask you about your preference to settle in regional or low populated area..


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys, can you believe this??? As per spreadsheet: NIT with ack date of 8/11 and ref. no. 13/638* has got the approval!!! This means they have processed around 50 applications today??? !!!!


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

sounds great


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

seriously unpredictable they are.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

u r nxt asimak77, cz 9th and 10th nov ws sat and sun, n mon ws 11 nov wud b processed on mon


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

even better to hear


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello guys
Im new to the group...
Applied for NSW SS on 20/11/2013 ACK on 22/11/2013...
waiting


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Was just trying to check out the spreadsheet, couldnt find it 
Can anyone point in the right direction???


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

here it is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Was just trying to check out the spreadsheet, couldnt find it
> Can anyone point in the right direction???



Welcome Jenny..... Add your details in sheet and also in the your timline in this forum....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, can you believe this??? As per spreadsheet: NIT with ack date of 8/11 and ref. no. 13/638* has got the approval!!! This means they have processed around 50 applications today??? !!!!


How come 'dx' with ack 636* hasn't received the invite but 'NIT' with ack 638* got it? 

May be 'dx' just didn't fill the sheet.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

NSW issued 78 invitations in January as per the report on skill select. I am sure there will be many more in February


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yap, November, December and January were painfully slow. Maybe February will be as October.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Yap, November, December and January were painfully slow. Maybe February will be as October.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

DianaK and NIT are nominated ..... check the sheet....


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ashoka


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Why can't we sort the google docs according to Column J (Ack Date) ? It gives us a more clear picture of how the invites are progressing in order. Don't you guys think it's a good idea? Also DianaK (pomsinoz member) has updated saying she is not going to update the sheet anymore as she has been invited via 189. I have asked deepti to update her current status. I am not sure why her row has a different color.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Going from last year's trend, Dec 2012 applicants got their ack no. and approval late. Nearly 62 days on average for ack. and 50 days average for approval. From the limited updates after the EOI, it's hard to say how long it took them to get a grant(in case they did). The approval for Dec came in as late as May and grant in July. This is going to be a loooooooooooooong wait


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Going from last year's trend, Dec 2012 applicants got their ack no. and approval late. Nearly 62 days on average for ack. and 50 days average for approval. From the limited updates after the EOI, it's hard to say how long it took them to get a grant(in case they did). The approval for Dec came in as late as May and grant in July. This is going to be a loooooooooooooong wait


wait and C is the game bro....


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dear all

Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...

-Ahmed


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

The total number of days between Monday, November 11th, 2013 and Monday, February 17th, 2014 is 98 days.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly I haven't been happier in this thread. Good luck asimak77.  Keep in touch and update your progress here mate. We'll follow you on the other threads.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats Ahmed! Great news!!


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> The total number of days between Monday, November 11th, 2013 and Monday, February 17th, 2014 is 98 days.


Congratulations asimak..

Can you share your ack no. till 3 digits please? It would help us all get a better understanding.

Thanks, and gudluck for the further process.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...
> 
> -Ahmed


Congrats Ahmed.


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi rajeshasrani,

Thanks for your wishes. My ack / ref.no was 641x ....

-Ahmed


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...
> 
> -Ahmed


Masha Allah, Good luck for future!


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...
> 
> -Ahmed


Congrats bro


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

good to see that from 10 feb to 17 feb 14 ppl who are on the sheet have received nominations.... i.e 13/622* to 13/641* 200 files in just over 6 working days......


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Any idea who deleted Dianak 's line in the worksheet? She submitted on Nov 11th and got an invite today at 8.37am IST. I can't find to update it in the sheet. It used to be there though. Is someone deleting profiles of people who are not updating the sheet ?


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...
> 
> -Ahmed


Congrats


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Finally ... this morning 8:30 am PKT I got the invite  both from skillSelect & NSW Trade & Investment office. Alhamdolillah a good start of the week. Wish me luck for the visa process ahead. Best of luck for everyone awaiting ...
> 
> -Ahmed


Congrats mate. Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any idea today till what number files have been processed???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Lets wait for good results tomorrow.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Any idea who deleted Dianak 's line in the worksheet? She submitted on Nov 11th and got an invite today at 8.37am IST. I can't find to update it in the sheet. It used to be there though. Is someone deleting profiles of people who are not updating the sheet ?


Not sure if someone actually deleted or if she deleted herself, since she got 189 invite and had mentioned in the comment that she would not be updating the sheet anymore.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Any news today guys!!???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## manueel (Nov 23, 2013)

Expert from Australia, How many days , it takes to allocate case officer ..
thank u


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Today went off as a dry day, without a single good news. I have a feeling that it would now be difficult to keep a track, as we have very limited participation in the forum and spreadsheet of the people who are next staged to get approvals. Around 4-5 persons every hundred number is too less to even be informed, as to which number they are currently processing.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Today went off as a dry day, without a single good news. I have a feeling that it would now be difficult to keep a track, as we have very limited participation in the forum and spreadsheet of the people who are next staged to get approvals. Around 4-5 persons every hundred number is too less to even be informed, as to which number they are currently processing.


Yes you are right.

Which is the last file number known to you?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Last known approval is 13/641*. By yesterday's speed, RL should have got the invitation today, but he apparently hasn't.

Let's see tomorrow.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Last known approval is 13/641*. By yesterday's speed, RL should have got the invitation today, but he apparently hasn't.
> 
> Let's see tomorrow.


Mine is 6502 so the wait is now killing me actually

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Mine is 6502 so the wait is now killing me actually
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Why don't you call them tomorrow and find out the status. I think you should get it in next three days, probably by Friday, if they process 30 files a day. I think they might have processed today as well, but we don't have participants on the forum. it is possible for RL that his file may be under process or so, or he has not updated the spreadsheet.

Let us hope for the best. 

Cheers


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Why don't you call them tomorrow and find out the status. I think you should get it in next three days, probably by Friday, if they process 30 files a day. I think they might have processed today as well, but we don't have participants on the forum. it is possible for RL that his file may be under process or so, or he has not updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> Let us hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


Nahh!!!
I don't want to disturb them and slow down their speed!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello guys 
I'm new to the group... You guys are doing good work
(241511( Special Education Teacher) Applied for NSW SS on 20/11/2013 ACK on 22/11/2013... 
waiting 
Waiting :


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Hello guys
> I'm new to the group... You guys are doing good work
> (241511( Special Education Teacher) Applied for NSW SS on 20/11/2013 ACK on 22/11/2013...
> waiting
> Waiting :


Hope you've updated the sheet with your details.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys, no news today as well....

Did someone call them? Any update...??!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, no news today as well....
> 
> Did someone call them? Any update...??!!!


Nopes!!!!

Waiting impatiently for the golden mail to land in my inbox!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys, no news today as well....
> 
> Did someone call them? Any update...??!!!


There are hundreds of people who have no clue about this forum and there is a fair chance they would have got their invite. So, it's best not to assume that nothing is going on. Relax!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They are working, sure, but in the last days they have worked at a fast pace.
RL is about 20 files form the last approved 2 days ago. So either RL file needs more attention, or they slowed down again.


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Based on the way things were going I was expecting to get the invite by the end of this Month. Lets hope that it does not get delayed any further.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh my! There is someone who dedicated his/her time to messing up the sheet. I keep reverting to the revision before the mess, but no luck so far, it changes back immediately. I guess the other has more time, so I give up.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Oh my! There is someone who dedicated his/her time to messing up the sheet. I keep reverting to the revision before the mess, but no luck so far, it changes back immediately. I guess the other has more time, so I give up.


Yeah  I guess it's better to have a proper a read-only spreadsheet. There are few active members and we wouldn't mind to have it updated when required. The comment section is not adding any value with people showing their frustration by cussing and asking "any update?" in every other cell.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> They are working, sure, but in the last days they have worked at a fast pace.
> RL is about 20 files form the last approved 2 days ago. So either RL file needs more attention, or they slowed down again.


RL got invite I guess.
643* acknowledgement date.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> RL got invite I guess.
> 643* acknowledgement date.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Congrats to RL.

Mine is 702**, with current pace, i guess mine will take 2 more months.

Any guessess friends ??

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats to RL.
> 
> Mine is 702**, with current pace, i guess mine will take 2 more months.
> 
> ...


yup something like that


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> yup something like that


Oops. So, Probably by end of April for my ref no: 702***. Any other guesses friends ??

God, it is going to be a long painful wait.

Santhosh


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

i'm 24th dec ack date ppl, think bout me


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

'HM' said:


> i'm 24th dec ack date ppl, think bout me


Best of luck!!!!!
Hehehe!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

i even doubt nsw for giving invitations to everyone till 24th dec.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Best of luck!!!!!
> Hehehe!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant, you are very close now I guess... 2-3 days at the max... Do update us of the good news when you get.

Good Luck


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

'HM' said:


> i'm 24th dec ack date ppl, think bout me


Have you updated the spreadsheet? I don't see your entry.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

'HM' said:


> i even doubt nsw for giving invitations to everyone till 24th dec.


Guys please don't loose your hopes, NSW will approve every application received before 24th of Dec as long as the applicant fulfils their requirements.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Hope you've updated the sheet with your details.


Seriously, I cant find the spreadsheet ....


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

dhawalswamy said:


> Welcome Jenny..... Add your details in sheet and also in the your timline in this forum....


Was trying to find the spreadsheet but somehow couldnt ....eep:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There should be the link in the previous pages. I am on mobile and cannot help more.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has the number touched 650*** yet ??? 

Good luck !!


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Was trying to find the spreadsheet but somehow couldnt ....eep:


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=97


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nishant... did you receive the golden mail???


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Has the number touched 650*** yet ???
> 
> Good luck !!


Next number as per list is 648x. Let's just hope that comes today


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Has the number touched 650*** yet ???
> 
> Good luck !!


Not yet


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

rajeshasrani said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=97


Appreciate that...but Im not able to update the spreadsheet...
Not sure if you can do it for me ?
I know its a bit of 'asking too much''....


----------



## zxxcase38 (Feb 21, 2014)

No news for almost a week, is something wrong there?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Appreciate that...but Im not able to update the spreadsheet...
> Not sure if you can do it for me ?
> I know its a bit of 'asking too much''....


Please let us know your Date of submission, Date of Ack, Job Code, Country of Passport, Onshore/Offshore, Points without SS, IELTS Score, File Number, Qualification, Using agent (YES/NO) either here or PM, however you are comfortable with. I can update it for you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

zxxcase38 said:


> No news for almost a week, is something wrong there?


Are your details on the spreadsheet ? What's your file num?


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Please let us know your Date of submission, Date of Ack, Job Code, Country of Passport, Onshore/Offshore, Points without SS, IELTS Score, File Number, Qualification, Using agent (YES/NO) either here or PM, however you are comfortable with. I can update it for you.


Apparently, I tried to add the details on the sheet, I believe it has been added now but I think I have striked off someone's details... Aplologies, if I have done so... 
Pls. doublecheck it for me... Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

A thought to ponder over weekend. 

I was going to through spreadsheet and noticed something

Lq whose Ack no: 13/61** recd approval on 30th Jan and currently we have approval for ack no: 13/643** on 19th Feb. That's about close to 400 applications in a span of 20 days. Also, trend is about 100 applications for a week if one can look at closely.

Hence, is it safe to assume, may be in about 10 weeks approx NSW can clear off pending 1000 applications, give or take a few.

Ofcourse, We can debate about this in either way. But i thought we can sign off for the Weekend Positively.

Happy Weekend. Cheers !!!

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Nishant... did you receive the golden mail???


Rajesh.. This is the silver (or bronze) email.  You know which one is the golden one.. Right ? :rofl:


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> A thought to ponder over weekend.
> 
> I was going to through spreadsheet and noticed something
> 
> ...


By the way, as per your calculation, the number should be 300 and not 400. 

Hence it would still take some more time. Nevertheless, enjoy the wait.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

oh yes, I know the visa grant should be the golden email. But this is no less important. 

Actually this should be the golden email, and visa grant should be platinum


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

I have scanned following documents for attaching with VISA application :-
1. Graduation Marksheets
2. Graduation Certificates
3. Graduation Transcripts
4. Professional Degree Marksheets
5. Professional Degree Certificates
6. Professional Degree Transcripts
7. IELTS Test Report Form
8. Skills Assessment Letter
9. Passport
10. Police Clearance Certificates

Please guide me whether DIBP requires birth proof like birth certificate or school leaving certificate? Because I dont have birth certificate, I have only school leaving certificate with date of birth mentioned in it or passport with date of birth mentioned in it.

Second doubt, I am having experience relevant to nominated occupation, hence I have mentioned my experience and selected not relevant, as I dont have enough documentary evidence to prove it. Will DIBP ask for documents of employment evidence, even if I dont claim points for it?

Please answer quickly as I have to prepare all documents and leave country by 28th Feb. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Nishant... did you receive the golden mail???


No buddy, no invite today too!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

My agent sent this on Friday to nsw ss:

I write to you regarding the State Sponsorship application lodged on the 15th*November 2013.
*
To this date, we haven’t received any information.

It will be greatly appreciated if you let us know if further information is required.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Their reply

"Good afternoon

Please be advised that we have received your client's application. Confirmation email was sent on*15/11/2013*at the email address provided.

Our reference number is*13/652*"

What sort of fuc**d up reply is that. 
She will call them on Tuesday. I will keep u guys updated.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Their reply
> 
> "Good afternoon
> 
> ...


Seems like, your agents mail has made them assume that you haven't received the acknowledgement mail. Hence they have reassured that they have received the application and mentioned the reference number.


----------



## ShadyJawad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Their reply
> 
> "Good afternoon
> 
> ...


:mad2:


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Seems like, your agents mail has made them assume that you haven't received the acknowledgement mail. Hence they have reassured that they have received the application and mentioned the reference number.


That is correct. Aussies tend to write in length and explain everything, provided the question is framed right. So, maybe if the agent can mention that after getting the confirmation, there has been no update and requesting an ETA would be better.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

any news??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

RL 13/648* submitted on 14th Nov 2013 got approved in the sheet today.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You mean WWZ. Richard Lee got nomination last week. 

Still too slow


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> RL 13/648* submitted on 14th Nov 2013 got approved in the sheet today.


This apparently shows, there is a consistment movement, although bit slow. 

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

yes, ~240 nominations in last 2 weeks - so about 120/week. 

100 days from Ack seems to be the average waiting time now.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> yes, ~240 nominations in last 2 weeks - so about 120/week.
> 
> 100 days from Ack seems to be the average waiting time now.


Surely a very positive progressive sign

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Surely a very positive progressive sign
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Any news in the recent weeks guys. .I heard from an agent they're upto 14th November. ..


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

sush.d said:


> Any news in the recent weeks guys. .I heard from an agent they're upto 14th November. ..


Sorry., didn't realise that someone already have mentioned it...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Sorry., didn't realise that someone already have mentioned it...


Any idea how your agent knows the processing date of current applications? We have so much information on this forum, that we ourselves find it difficult to guess. Just curious as to how do they know.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Any idea how your agent knows the processing date of current applications? We have so much information on this forum, that we ourselves find it difficult to guess. Just curious as to how do they know.


caaustralia has also received nomination file ref# 13/64** acknowledgement date 14-Nov...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!!

Finally received the invite!!

Wowwwwwwwww!!!! This wait has finally ended positively..

Ack Date: 15th Nov
No: 6502
Accountant


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finally received the invite!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate....Good luck for your last step.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Last approval is for ack no 6502. I am 500 applicants away. Does it approximately take a month ???

Fingers crossed

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations!

Can you update the sheet? Did you get invitation immediately after nomination?


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finally received the invite!!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

If Nishant was 6502, that means 'Asylum Seeker' in excel sheet with acknowledgement number 64xx must also have received invitation.

For better tracking, we may all put our acknowledgement number upto three digits i.e. 000X. That way we would know exactly which series is being processed.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

That would be good, but it's up to everybody's choice. I saw some of us only gave first figure, which doesn't help others at all.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Nishant.. Have you updated the worksheet yet ?


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

By the look of it.... I'm 10 days away from invite .... 
Ack - 22/11/2013


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Any idea how your agent knows the processing date of current applications? We have so much information on this forum, that we ourselves find it difficult to guess. Just curious as to how do they know.


I guess it's pretty much like how we are tracking it.the only difference is they receive the approvals every single day because of hundreds of applications they sent on behalf of people like us.


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Guys I got it about 5 min ago. Thanks and good luck


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Guys I got it about 5 min ago. Thanks and good luck


Congrats mate


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finally received the invite!!
> 
> ...


good to know that! congrats


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Guys I got it about 5 min ago. Thanks and good luck


cngrts


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Guys I got it about 5 min ago. Thanks and good luck


Congratulations:thumb:


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finally received the invite!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Congrats... Mine is 26th Nov so hopefully by next week i should also expect the invite


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Sharma, Sorry to spoil your good mood, but I'm on 26th as well, and do not expect it earlier than 2 weeks. 
They have more than 200 files till ours, and the rate is 100-120/week.

Will you fill in the spreadsheet?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

A bumper day today... Applications starting from 649X to 655X processed today. Which means around 50-60 applications. Last ack date to be processed 18 November. We are inching closer....


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Very good news indeed. Best of luck to everybody!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Very good news indeed. Best of luck to everybody!


Nice to see positive vibe all over this thread.....

Santhosh


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

*Got the Silver Email*

I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014

Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
Occupation - Management Accountant

My best wishes with all those who are waiting.... Just keep patience.....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014
> 
> Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
> Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
> ...


Great news. Congrats. Can you tell us at what IST time did you get the invite?


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014
> 
> Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
> Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Congrats mate


Just curious and anxious. What time did you receive the email. my ack is on 19th.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

hey sush.d, are your details in the spreadsheet?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014
> 
> Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
> Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
> ...


May you get Golden and Platinum and Diamond emails sooner.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

'HM' said:


> hey sush.d, are your details in the spreadsheet?


No, I often use expat app. Wud u mind adding it for me..
System admin
Submitted-17/ 11
Ack- 19/11
Exp:0
Points-55
Ielts-6.5
Ack no-13/661*
Thanks


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

updated brother.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014
> 
> Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
> Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
> ...



COngratulations!!


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

'HM' said:


> updated brother.


Thank you. By the way what's up with the red colour in name. What does that mean..


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

My agent had called me today, said that they have received approval for a client with acknowledgement on 19/11/2013.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> I got the invite today on 26th Feb 2014
> 
> Ack Date - 18-Nov-2013
> Nomination Date - 26-Feb-2014
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Great news. Congrats. Can you tell us at what IST time did you get the invite?



Email timestamp shows 12.23 pm. I am having hotmail email service.


----------



## NRY (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,
I am a new member in this site!! I wanted some information about NSW state sponsorship for Software Engineer (261313). I have 55 points plus 5 (for NSW). I submitted EOI on 29 November 2013 (till today 27 Feb 2014 status of it is Submitted). But dont no what is next step. Is NSW still open for 261313 (software Engineer)? If yes, how can I proceed to apply for NSW?

Thanks
NRY
----------


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh boy! Do you mean that you submitted EOI, but did not send the file for Sponsorship to NSW?
Then you are out of luck, for NSW has closed the nominations till 1st of July.


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi, My ack is 26th Nov but I got my passport renewed. I have asked SS department and they said to wait for CO. Do you think, it will delay my invite further?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

no, they will send the SS on your old passport, and you will sort this out with DIBP, in my opinion.


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks I did not change it in EOI to avoid conflict. So I was bit worried. :fingerscrossed: Its coming close


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Email timestamp shows 12.23 pm. I am having hotmail email service.


two more people got their invitation today!


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Hopefully, today they'r going to work on 20th nov applications.


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> two more people got their invitation today!



Congratulation NA and SSK!!


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hopefully, :fingerscrossed: its me on the list next.
I have done NSW SS through an agent , not sure if they
have invite as of now.
But definitely Monday !!!!


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Hopefully, :fingerscrossed: its me on the list next.
> I have done NSW SS through an agent , not sure if they
> have invite as of now.
> But definitely Monday !!!!


Jenny got stressed 48 hours to spend!! Congratulations in advance


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

samysunny said:


> Jenny got stressed 48 hours to spend!! Congratulations in advance


I used to love the weekends....
But this weekend, I wish it wasnt there


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

someone ack no. 668* got invite, ack date 22 nov, not in the sheet


----------



## syed4oz (Feb 28, 2014)

*new to this thread*

Hello fellow immigrants,

I am syed ,my acknowledgement no is 69** and NSW SS ack date is 6/12/2013, i am expecting SS nomination result by 16th march, analyzing the trend.

my question is , if i get NSW nomination hope so :fingerscrossed:. 
in the third step ie, visa application, are there any chances of visa getting rejected.

i was told if i can get PCC , medicals and all supporting documents right , there is no reason for CO to reject.. 

is it true or it may depend on the mood of the CO and any other factors??


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

'HM' said:


> someone ack no. 668* got invite, ack date 22 nov, not in the sheet


I am heavily stressed guys. So guys with ack after me got the results. I havent yet.. what does this mean. . Will they at least send me an email to tell what happened.. missing documents etc.. any hopeful replies will be highly appreciated. .


----------



## syed4oz (Feb 28, 2014)

sush.d said:


> I am heavily stressed guys. So guys with ack after me got the results. I havent yet.. what does this mean. . Will they at least send me an email to tell what happened.. missing documents etc.. any hopeful replies will be highly appreciated. .


I guess ,u have to wait couple of days , there were cases where 2-3 days lapse was found. on the other hand its would be appropriate to contact nsw team.

All the best!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sush, did you use an agent? Sometimes they are lazy and do not notify you immediately.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

syed4oz said:


> I guess ,u have to wait couple of days , there were cases where 2-3 days lapse was found. on the other hand its would be appropriate to contact nsw team.
> 
> All the best!!


I dont mind contacting NSW but am I not supposed to get an email at least whether it be positive or negative. I haven't received anything at all. I did it myself with a consultation from a friend who had it done for himself a little while ago and got it approved. Do you think its a good idea to email them right now. .


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, it is Friday afternoon there, so they will read it on Monday anyway. By the speed in the last few days, it is obvious they increased the team members. So maybe you got an officer who works slower than others. Maybe Monday will be your lucky day.

They will not refuse you right away, first they ask for some more evidence, if they are unsure.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I dont mind contacting NSW but am I not supposed to get an email at least whether it be positive or negative. I haven't received anything at all. I did it myself with a consultation from a friend who had it done for himself a little while ago and got it approved. Do you think its a good idea to email them right now. .


I'll advise you to further wait for couple of days


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Well, it is Friday afternoon there, so they will read it on Monday anyway. By the speed in the last few days, it is obvious they increased the team members. So maybe you got an officer who works slower than others. Maybe Monday will be your lucky day.
> 
> They will not refuse you right away, first they ask for some more evidence, if they are unsure.


Thanks for calming me down. I guess I do not have any other choice then waiting. Since they are going to ask for more evidence, I doubt that I have submitted incomplete application. By the way I did not send the AFP police report, was that necessary as well. Thanks again


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I dont mind contacting NSW but am I not supposed to get an email at least whether it be positive or negative. I haven't received anything at all. I did it myself with a consultation from a friend who had it done for himself a little while ago and got it approved. Do you think its a good idea to email them right now. .


Sush d, If it's been more than 100 days, please email them and check if they are missing any documents

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Sush d, If it's been more than 100 days, please email them and check if they are missing any documents
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yes. I too guess you should send them an email asking if you need to submit any documents and that you are inquiring as it crossed the standard 12 weeks time.


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

Dear all,

I was wondering if any of you have any knowledge if the NSW will lift its criteria in relation to English requirements - IELTS 7 instead of 6?


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

It seems unlikely at this moment.

However looking at the great rush and overwhelming response to NSW's state migration programme, I think, it would be a right strategy for them to lift up the IELTS standard from 6 to 7. 

The current immigration minister Scot Morrisson is also of a view of stringent english testing mechanism. 

However one can definitely expect a revised list of occupations in July 2014, with several occupations struck off and no additions. 

I consider the current year applicants i.e. Those who have submitted the applications before 24 December, 2013 this year extremely lucky. I am one of them.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I do not know, but I consider this a very weird condition from the other States. DIBP asks for 6, while some States require 7. If I got 7, I would have had 10 more points, thus not needed SS.

But it looks that NSW is more relaxed about giving nominations than the other States.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I do not know, but I consider this a very weird condition from the other States. DIBP asks for 6, while some States require 7. If I got 7, I would have had 10 more points, thus not needed SS.
> 
> But it looks that NSW is more relaxed about giving nominations than the other States.


Yes, but there are several occupations, which are not on SOL and available only on State Occupation lists, so even if you have 70 points, you can't opt for 189 if your occupation is not listed.


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Sush d, If it's been more than 100 days, please email them and check if they are missing any documents
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Tomorrow it will be 100 days. I have thought of emailing them on monday evening. I will just wait till then and enquire with other people I know and some agents.. lets see how it goes.. thanks


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

rajeshasrani said:


> Yes, but there are several occupations, which are not on SOL and available only on State Occupation lists, so even if you have 70 points, you can't opt for 189 if your occupation is not listed.


You are right Rajesh, i have 70 points but my occupation(University Lecturer)
Is only under state sponsorship. So 189 is not an option in my case.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> I consider the current year applicants i.e. Those who have submitted the applications before 24 December, 2013 this year extremely lucky. I am one of them.


However, what are the chances of everybody getting a grant?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I think the chances are very good, don't you?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Tomorrow it will be 100 days. I have thought of emailing them on monday evening. I will just wait till then and enquire with other people I know and some agents.. lets see how it goes.. thanks


What is your acknowledgement number??
I got approval after 100 days.
I suggest instead to just sit tight and wait, you are almost there..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I see a lot of people are suggesting not to email them. I'm honestly curious as to why do you guys suggest not to email them. Did someone get into troubled waters just because they asked their state for an update?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I see a lot of people are suggesting not to email them. I'm honestly curious as to why do you guys suggest not to email them. Did someone get into troubled waters just because they asked their state for an update?


They do get irritated.
Thing is why mail and enquire when it is clearly visible that all are getting invites, its just that the speed has reduced considerably, but which has again to speed up.
I understand that we all are tense but then let's just wait a few days more.
When you call them, they will ask you your date of acknowledgment and only inform you the current date being processed.
By you calling them they are not going to take out your file and immediately work on it.
Have faith in your application that all is correct, since they will contact you on their own vif they want to!!!

So my friends please be patient..
Your grants too are coming and coming pretty soon, so start preparing the visa docs guys!!!
The party is about to start!!
Thank me when the grant comes my friends!! Any doubts or clarifications feel free to ask

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Guys any update... Jenny?? Anaibii??. Did anyone get further?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Does the recent anouncement from DIBP have any impact on NSW state sponsorship?



> Announcement
> 
> In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> ...


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Does the recent anouncement from DIBP have any impact on NSW state sponsorship?


when i checked, they havent updated and are still closed for FY13. I would think they wont be making any changes any more to open it up since it's already too late into the FY. So as stated in their website:

-------
NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW. 
-------


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys any update... Jenny?? Anaibii??. Did anyone get further?


Well I can tell I haven't received any kind of email at all. Its been 102 days now.. dont know what to do??😓


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Does the recent anouncement from DIBP have any impact on NSW state sponsorship?


Any link to this announcement page?


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

any new approvals po this day?i received my ack letter last 28-11-2013... may i ask when was the last ack date that the nsw gave their approvals?18 or 20?thank you


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

UTS said:


> Any link to this announcement page?


SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Does the recent anouncement from DIBP have any impact on NSW state sponsorship?


Does this any way mean that NSW is now allowed to invite the 6 high interest occupations, and in that way they will now spend their time to clear the backlog of those 6 occupations first??


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Does this any way mean that NSW is now allowed to invite the 6 high interest occupations, and in that way they will now spend their time to clear the backlog of those 6 occupations first??


nope. nsw has closed its invites for fy 13 as of dec 24 13. however, i believe it is processing those people invited before that date.

victoria on the other hand though has updated their website to reflect that for example 2611* are already open for invitations.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,
I received an email asking for more info on my file - payslips to confirm my experience.

I do not know if they would have nominated me today if they already had that. 

But I hope they will give SS to me by the end of the week.

Cheers


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Does this any way mean that NSW is now allowed to invite the 6 high interest occupations, and in that way they will now spend their time to clear the backlog of those 6 occupations first??


A big question mark ? as their website is still quiet and is not providing any answers to our questions....


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> A big question mark ? as their website is still quiet and is not providing any answers to our questions....


The recent news on occupation ceiling from DIBP will benefit many. However, each state may set their own limits. Particularly, NSW said it has met its own demand on 190s ( not because the ceiling set by DIBP was reached), thus i believe NSW will open for 190s only after 1/7/2014.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

*NSW SS validity*

Hi,

I have a couple of questions :

1) Does anyone know for how long is NSW SS valid ?

2) In case the CSOL is revised and my occupation is not on the revised list, does it affect my application which is still in process (!90 visa) ?

Thanks in advance,
caaustralia


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For all I know, SS is valid for one nomination only. If you let is slip, you need to reapply. They ask you for EOI number, so SS is linked to your EOI.


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

sush.d said:


> Well I can tell I haven't received any kind of email at all. Its been 102 days now.. dont know what to do??😓


I havent received as of yesterday...i.e 03/03/2014
I think they did not work yesterday


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

rajeshasrani said:


> Guys any update... Jenny?? Anaibii??. Did anyone get further?


Was checking my mails frequently yesterday... Even made a call to the agent ...but not yet ...
:fingerscrossed:may be today


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

Jenny Jo said:


> Was checking my mails frequently yesterday... Even made a call to the agent ...but not yet ...
> :fingerscrossed:may be today



when was your ack date Jenny Jo?


NSW ack 28-11-2014/ NSW approval????


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

j_1019alisen said:


> when was your ack date Jenny Jo?
> 
> 
> NSW ack 28-11-2014/ NSW approval????


Mine was 22/11/2013


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> For all I know, SS is valid for one nomination only. If you let is slip, you need to reapply. They ask you for EOI number, so SS is linked to your EOI.


Hi Alnaibii,

Thanks for your reply.

Any clue about the second question.

Best regards,
caaustralia


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I got an email from NSW on 19th Feb stating that in order to get points for claimed experiences not assessed by ACS, I need to obtain new ACS assessment with skill level met date mentioned too. My ACS was almost 2 years old and I have claimed points for experience earned after getting ACS. 

I am preparing to apply for new assessment and would appreciate if you can answer my queries in chronological order:

1.) previously ACS didn't counted my first 15 months because my employers at that time didn't provided me the letter in the required format. Should I link my new ACS application with the old ID or should I apply like a newbie?

2.) I have done Computer and Information Systems Engineering from NED University Karachi. Last time ACS told me that "Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer and Information Systems from NED University of Engineering and Technology completed January 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing"... does this means that ACS will only deduct 2 years of experience?

3.) NSW asked me to submit the proof that I have applied for ACS assessment by 28th March 2014, should I email ACS to prioritize my case so that I can get an answer in 2-3 weeks rather than waiting for 12 weeks as a standard time frame. Please not that NSW only need proof that ACS is filled they don't need the ACS result by 28th March 2014. 

4.) On 26th March 2014, I will complete 7 years of my employment, can I submit the ACS docs by 15th March 2014 or should I apply just before NSW deadline (28th March 2014). Since I need 10 points for my experience (7 yrs - 2 yrs deduction = 5 yrs) do the date really matter or ACS goes by month? I mean I am just short of 2 weeks to get 7 yrs of experience :-(

Looking for a detailed response from senior members.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Any update today ? Seems no one has received any invite in these two days..


----------



## syed4oz (Feb 28, 2014)

@lovetosmack can you please inbox me ur mail id.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an email from NSW on 19th Feb stating that in order to get points for claimed experiences not assessed by ACS, I need to obtain new ACS assessment with skill level met date mentioned too. My ACS was almost 2 years old and I have claimed points for experience earned after getting ACS.
> 
> ...


1) Yes. If you haven't applied already you should PROBABLY include the documents for your previous application and then apply for "Review of application". 13th page in https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


2) Yes. That is expected.

3) ACS prioritizes application if your State Sponsorship deadlines is approaching. Read here on how to prioritize your application - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/12636/Priority-Service-FAQs.pdf

Once you get the reference number update the same to your NSW Case Officer. They will probably put your application on hold until they receive the ACS result.

4) If you are already having enough points, don't waste any time which I hope you already have since you applied to SS in the first place.

There is a difference between review (reassessment) and revalidation of ACS results. You should read some of the older threads on this.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a couple of questions :
> 
> ...


1st one is responded by Alnaibii:

For second query, as long as you have invitation to apply and you apply within 60 days deadline, you are safe and your application for 190 will be processed normally.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

It appears NSW picks up speed in alternate weeks. They were quick last week but slow so far this week. Similar pattern was there two weeks back.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

may be in first two days of week, they process the applications while in last two days, they issue invitations.... as invitations are coming on thursdays and fridays only....


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Nothing from NSW SS for today .... Wondering what happened to them during these two days 


NSW ACK - 22/11/2013


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

MSK i beleive is MSohaibKhan, who is next in line for invitation as per excel sheet........


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Nothing from NSW SS for today .... Wondering what happened to them during these two days
> 
> 
> NSW ACK - 22/11/2013


I hope we will get it on Thursday :fingerscrossed:




*


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nominations were issued every day of the week, not only at the end of the week. Good luck to all of you for today.


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

msohaibkhan said:


> I hope we will get it on Thursday :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hoped for today, ....hoping that since Monday


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

Jenny Jo said:


> I hoped for today, ....hoping that since Monday


I received mine as early as 9 am Australian time this morning. 
Thank you all for all your support and good luck to all. Cheers


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I received mine as early as 9 am Australian time this morning.
> Thank you all for all your support and good luck to all. Cheers


Congrats.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I received mine as early as 9 am Australian time this morning.
> Thank you all for all your support and good luck to all. Cheers


Awesome. Your wait finally paid off. Thanks for updating the sheet. Hope to see you on the other threads of visa progress. 

Jenny's gotta be next !


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> 1st one is responded by Alnaibii:
> 
> For second query, as long as you have invitation to apply and you apply within 60 days deadline, you are safe and your application for 190 will be processed normally.


Thanks a lot. So I can be sure that any changes to the CSOL in July 2014 won't affect my application in process.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

sush.d said:


> I received mine as early as 9 am Australian time this morning.
> Thank you all for all your support and good luck to all. Cheers


Best Wishes...


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Awesome. Your wait finally paid off. Thanks for updating the sheet. Hope to see you on the other threads of visa progress.
> 
> Jenny's gotta be next !


These days of waiting are just tooooo long... Could not think about anything but NSW SS...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> 1) Yes. If you haven't applied already you should PROBABLY include the documents for your previous application and then apply for "Review of application". 13th page in https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> 
> 2) Yes. That is expected.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the advise. Actually the problem is I have 30 pts for age, 15 for education. I need 10 points for experience and 5 for SS. Now the problem is last time in Feb 2012 when I applied for ACS hoping to get 10 points for 5 yrs of experience they recognised only 3.5 yrs of experience and remaining 1.5 yrs was not accounted as employers didn't gave me letters in required format. I applied for NSW in Nov 2013 hoping that combining 3.5 yrs of recognised ACS experience + 1.5 years extra experience earned since Feb 2012 would help me to claim 10 points for total of 5 yrs of experience. I was unaware of skill level met date and my ACS didn't had skill level met date mentioned on it. Now if I go for ACS in March again I can claim 7 yrs of experience for ACS, out of which they would deduct 2 yrs for skill level met date and will recognised remaining 5 yrs. 

The question is I applied to NSW in November 2013, will NSW except my experience till March 2014 since I claimed experience in application form of NSW till November 2013.

note:

I between I gave ielts again this year but got 6.5 in one of the module again.

Regards,

Syed Tauseef Raza


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

I received a letter yesterday regarding my 190 Visa this is the first communication I have had. It does not give an update just highlighted number of limited places etc and keep checking the immi website. Anyone else received this sort of communication at all. I have done Medicals etc all ok but the update does not even say I have a CO. HELP !!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the advise. Actually the problem is I have 30 pts for age, 15 for education. I need 10 points for experience and 5 for SS. Now the problem is last time in Feb 2012 when I applied for ACS hoping to get 10 points for 5 yrs of experience they recognised only 3.5 yrs of experience and remaining 1.5 yrs was not accounted as employers didn't gave me letters in required format. I applied for NSW in Nov 2013 hoping that combining 3.5 yrs of recognised ACS experience + 1.5 years extra experience earned since Feb 2012 would help me to claim 10 points for total of 5 yrs of experience. I was unaware of skill level met date and my ACS didn't had skill level met date mentioned on it. Now if I go for ACS in March again I can claim 7 yrs of experience for ACS, out of which they would deduct 2 yrs for skill level met date and will recognised remaining 5 yrs.
> 
> ...


This is hard to say until the result is out. Someone got rejected previously by NSW due to this reason. I guess a few went through. But how would you manage with DIAC if you don't have enough points? Are you planning to get ACS done by then?

Read here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...experience-v-s-state-sponsor.html#post2076498


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> I received a letter yesterday regarding my 190 Visa this is the first communication I have had. It does not give an update just highlighted number of limited places etc and keep checking the immi website. Anyone else received this sort of communication at all. I have done Medicals etc all ok but the update does not even say I have a CO. HELP !!


Do you mind posting the contents of the letter ? I guess it's not clear if the communication was intended for you or if it was in general.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> This is hard to say until the result is out. Someone got rejected previously by NSW due to this reason. I guess a few went through. But how would you manage with DIAC if you don't have enough points? Are you planning to get ACS done by then?
> 
> Read here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...experience-v-s-state-sponsor.html#post2076498


Hi,

NSW has asked me to provide evidence that I have submitted my educational docs and experience letters to ACS for new assessment by 28th March 2014, so based on that they have given me the freedom to provide new ACS letter. 

Lets assume that ACS recognised by 5 yrs (till March 2014) after skill level met date, will NSW consider this thing or will they persue with old application form whose acknowledgement date is 26th November 2014. I am just short of three months to claim 10 pts for experience :-(

would that be possible to give you a call? you can email me your contact number over [email protected]

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sush.d said:


> I received mine as early as 9 am Australian time this morning.
> Thank you all for all your support and good luck to all. Cheers


Hi Congrats. I think you recieved in approx 105 days right ??


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (www.immi.gov.au) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Do you mind posting the contents of the letter ? I guess it's not clear if the communication was intended for you or if it was in general.


 hi posted it


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


Ooppss....Does this letter by any chance means we all have to wait much longer than 8 to 10 weeks after lodging 190 subclass ???


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> hi posted it


I am guessing this was posted in your skillselect account. What is your occupation code and have you checked your job code occupation ceilings?


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Congrats. I think you recieved in approx 105 days right ??


Yes I think it was about 106 days. Tremendous amount of pressure is off my head now. By the way can anyone link me to the forms and documents checklist to apply the visa. I did already apply it and uploaded the documents, but just not sure of the forms that needs to be filled. Is there a thread?
Thanks


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynne, 
When did you lodge your application? I guess you already got CO as the email above was from your CO.


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> ...


I think this is in relevance to Canberra nomination. You have posted in wrong thread. Both states operate in a different mechanism.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sush.d said:


> Yes I think it was about 106 days. Tremendous amount of pressure is off my head now. By the way can anyone link me to the forms and documents checklist to apply the visa. I did already apply it and uploaded the documents, but just not sure of the forms that needs to be filled. Is there a thread?
> Thanks


Already applied ???

That was real quick.

Congrats and good luck


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> I think this is in relevance to Canberra nomination. You have posted in wrong thread. Both states operate in a different mechanism.


Some posts in forums are talking about some limit on 190 visa. Any idea what that is about?


----------



## sush.d (Jan 31, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Already applied ???
> 
> That was real quick.
> 
> Congrats and good luck


Yeah. I had all the documents ready, certified , scanned and ready in a folder to be uploaded. It was my day off too so.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi folks.

I'm glad to inform everyone that I've at last got the invitation at 1200 GMT after 104 days of the acknowledgement date  Thanks to Almighty.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm glad to inform everyone that I've at last got the invitation at 1200 GMT after 104 days of the acknowledgement date  Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats mate.

Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm glad to inform everyone that I've at last got the invitation at 1200 GMT after 104 days of the acknowledgement date  Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats mate


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm glad to inform everyone that I've at last got the invitation at 1200 GMT after 104 days of the acknowledgement date  Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum




Congrats!!!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm surprised Jenny didn't get it yet. She's 66## and msk is 671#.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> NSW has asked me to provide evidence that I have submitted my educational docs and experience letters to ACS for new assessment by 28th March 2014, so based on that they have given me the freedom to provide new ACS letter.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I would appreciate if a can get a detailed response over my Inquiry. Looking for usual swift response.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate if a can get a detailed response over my Inquiry. Looking for usual swift response.
> 
> ...


why would you want NSW to consider your 10 points? as long as you are claiming 60 points, you are eligible for nomination. What you can do after getting new assessment from ACS is to update your EOI accordingly so that you can claim 10 points before invitation from ACS.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm glad to inform everyone that I've at last got the invitation at 1200 GMT after 104 days of the acknowledgement date  Thanks to Almighty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Masha Allah, move forward to the next section... i hope you will be active on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...google-page-ranking-visa-payment-methods.html

Will keep on disturbing you regarding the documents you will be submitting while lodging visa application


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> why would you want NSW to consider your 10 points? as long as you are claiming 60 points, you are eligible for nomination. What you can do after getting new assessment from ACS is to update your EOI accordingly so that you can claim 10 points before invitation from ACS.


Hi,

In order to get NSW SS I need to provide proof that my claim for 55 (age=30, qualification=15 and exp=10) + 5 (NSW SS) is genuine. Can I have you contact number so that I can discuss this in more detail?

Regards,

Tauseef
([email protected])


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to get NSW SS I need to provide proof that my claim for 55 (age=30, qualification=15 and exp=10) + 5 (NSW SS) is genuine. Can I have you contact number so that I can discuss this in more detail?
> 
> ...


If NSW is asking you for proof, then they will consider your new claims.... also check your inbox..i sent u my number


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I got the invite today...
Just back from work and got the good news...
Tried updating the spreadsheet but couldn't colour it yellow ...


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

i'll do it for you...


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

'HM' said:


> i'll do it for you...


Thanks


----------



## sharu0202 (Apr 18, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> I think this is in relevance to Canberra nomination. You have posted in wrong thread. Both states operate in a different mechanism.


Hi...

What is your occupation code??? Tell me pls...


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

Jenny Jo said:


> Hey guys, I got the invite today...
> Just back from work and got the good news...
> Tried updating the spreadsheet but couldn't colour it yellow ...



congrats mate!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.

I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome!! Congrats Alnaibii. You have been holding up our spirits. Hope to see you soon on the other side. I was just about to post asking about your invite.


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


congrats!!!


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

j_1019alisen said:


> congrats mate!


congrats .....


----------



## j_1019alisen (Mar 3, 2014)

I got the invite today! thank you to Almighty!!

ack 28-11-2013


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

j_1019alisen said:


> I got the invite today! thank you to Almighty!!
> 
> ack 28-11-2013


congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> congrats!


have you updated the excel sheet??


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

are you in the spreadsheet 1019-alisen?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

as i said, most of the invites are coming on last two days of the week....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


You've mentioned that they've asked for some extra documentation. Did they send you some email ?

What were the documents related to?


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

j_1019alisen said:


> I got the invite today! thank you to Almighty!!
> 
> ack 28-11-2013


Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


You urself got it on last days of week . Yeah i agree with 5 points thingy, and DIBP should award 15 points for the patience of Pakistan based 189 applicants who are made to wait for 18 months on average


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

Any System Administrators here??


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


Excellent news. Congrats


----------



## Jenny Jo (Feb 3, 2014)

The wait has finally paid off with NSW SS... Next stage begins
Applying for the 190 visa...
anyone here doing it asap ?
My agent sent me Form 80 and Form 1221 to be filled, I think its the new one...
Otherwise my paperwork is up-to-date (excluding medicals)


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations finaus!


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience



Congratulations Alnaibii!! :rockon:


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> The wait has finally paid off with NSW SS... Next stage begins
> Applying for the 190 visa...
> anyone here doing it asap ?
> My agent sent me Form 80 and Form 1221 to be filled, I think its the new one...
> Otherwise my paperwork is up-to-date (excluding medicals)



Congos!:rockon:


----------



## sunnyC (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi members ,

I am newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one? 

Moreover, I heard people said that it is required to summit tax statements. However, I can not get it from the tax office in Vietnam. What should I do in this case?

Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyC said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> I am newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one?
> 
> ...


If you are not claiming work experience, it is unlikely that DIBP contact your employers. Tax documents are only needed to substantiate the points claimed for your employment, as you claimed nothing, you wont need tax documents. I hope it helps.


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience




Congrats dear........


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> You've mentioned that they've asked for some extra documentation. Did they send you some email ?
> 
> What were the documents related to?


Yes, they sent me an email on Monday., asking for proof of payment for my last place of work. I am recently self-employed, so I sent them the contracts and invoices by email. I sent hardcopies by mail as well, reached them on 5th 17.00h. 

And Today they awarded my nomination. I do not know if the scanned copies were enough, or they waited for the hard copies to nominate me.


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi, I have applied for System Administrator....
Any gud news guys ??
This wait time is too much. Received Acknowledgement on 26-November-2013 and still no luck.....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Congrats dear........


You have already lodged your application.  That was quick. Good Luck.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

21 days behind!!!


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes the SS process was a real test of patience for many. Finally, got it today! 
Guys, I need some support for next step. Anyone who wants to help and can forward me to right thread? I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

UTS said:


> Yes the SS process was a real test of patience for many. Finally, got it today!
> Guys, I need some support for next step. Anyone who wants to help and can forward me to right thread? I would really appreciate that.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-190-visa-application-after-invite-10.html


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

or http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-598.html


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-190-visa-application-after-invite-10.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pay-australlian-visa-fees-17.html#post3334361


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ess-190-visa-application-after-invite-10.html


Great, thank you very much!


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> or http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-598.html


Thanks! hope to see you there too


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyC said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> I am newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one?
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter if you don't submit any document.
If in doubt don't upload any docs relating to work exp when you file your visa

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## finaus (Nov 24, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Congratulations finaus!


 thanks buddy


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Masha Allah, move forward to the next section... i hope you will be active on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...google-page-ranking-visa-payment-methods.html
> 
> Will keep on disturbing you regarding the documents you will be submitting while lodging visa application


Thanks brother. You are welcome to ask any question and I'd be glad to advise you based on experiences . No mate I'm not active on that thread. I'll use my friend's credit card who is in UAE and then remit him Dirhams after the card transaction.


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Waiting for NSW SS. Received the ack on 9th Dec 13. I have 65 points.
Expecting to receive invitation by march end looking at the pace


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck. The average waiting time is 100 days now, and I do not think it will change. +-3 days, depending on your luck


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you.That would be again march end  Congrats on your invitation.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you! Have you filled in the timesheet? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jenny Jo said:


> Hey guys, I got the invite today...
> Just back from work and got the good news...
> Tried updating the spreadsheet but couldn't colour it yellow ...


Hey, finally a long wait is worth.

Very happy for you....i am glad...

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I am glad to announce you that I received nomination today.
> Thank you for all your support in these long waiting days.
> 
> I think DIBP should award all of us 5 extra points for patience


Congrats....

Really happy for you mate

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

j_1019alisen said:


> I got the invite today! thank you to Almighty!!
> 
> ack 28-11-2013


Congrats and good luck mate

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

UTS said:


> Yes the SS process was a real test of patience for many. Finally, got it today!
> Guys, I need some support for next step. Anyone who wants to help and can forward me to right thread? I would really appreciate that.


Hey congrats mate....

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prithi 22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Waiting for NSW SS. Received the ack on 9th Dec 13. I have 65 points.
> Expecting to receive invitation by march end looking at the pace


Hi mate

My ack date is also 09th Dec with 65 points. I applied for FIA

Will follow your approval as well.

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Thanks brother. You are welcome to ask any question and I'd be glad to advise you based on experiences . No mate I'm not active on that thread. I'll use my friend's credit card who is in UAE and then remit him Dirhams after the card transaction.


thanks


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

*Hi*



Prithi 22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Waiting for NSW SS. Received the ack on 9th Dec 13. I have 65 points.
> Expecting to receive invitation by march end looking at the pace


__________________________________________________________________

Hi,

Mine ack date is 11th Dec under FIA category with 60 points.

Rgds


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

HI,

I am unable to open the link. Can someone please update my details.

Best Rgds


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Forgot to mention. I have applied under System Admin category.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

any good news?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> any good news?


Friday appears to be a DRYDAY.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Friday appears to be a DRYDAY.....


Hang on my friends!!
You all are almost there!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Hey congrats mate....
> 
> Santhosh


Thank you Santhosh! Hope to see rest of the gang on next stage.


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pay-australlian-visa-fees-17.html#post3334361


Alhumdulillah this fee paying by credit card is easy but preparing a draft for NSW SS was real headache to me. Lost few days in that process. All's well that ends well :cheer2:


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

UTS said:


> Alhumdulillah this fee paying by credit card is easy but preparing a draft for NSW SS was real headache to me. Lost few days in that process. All's well that ends well :cheer2:


Easy?? how ? i mean paying 600k from pakistan by credit card is really a head ache..


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Easy?? how ? i mean paying 600k from pakistan by credit card is really a head ache..


you dont have many people here having this much credit limit, how you mnaged it? do let me know...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Capping numbers - DIBP General Skilled Migration - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Capping numbers - DIBP General Skilled Migration - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


Does this means there will not be any visa grant if apply end of march ?? 

I am expecting my NSW SS outcome by end of march

Santhosh


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Capping numbers - DIBP General Skilled Migration - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance


What did it mean??
Am sorry didn't understand what the article meant

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tianna (Nov 13, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> What did it mean??
> Am sorry didn't understand what the article meant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


It means there maybe some delays in finalising applications from now on. As they have reached the planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme. 
I guess we need to wait until July for the grant


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

tianna said:


> It means there maybe some delays in finalising applications from now on. As they have reached the planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme.
> I guess we need to wait until July for the grant


Isn't this for regional?


----------



## UTS (Feb 26, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> you dont have many people here having this much credit limit, how you mnaged it? do let me know...


I am in KSA and have credit card from here. But making a draft in English was not fun and requested an Australian friend to do it there.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

tianna said:


> It means there maybe some delays in finalising applications from now on. As they have reached the planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme.
> I guess we need to wait until July for the grant


Very disturbing though, but this is fact.

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> What did it mean??
> Am sorry didn't understand what the article meant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


the DIBP announcement is here Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

At the bottom, they state that 190 has priority.

So do not worry so much.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> the DIBP announcement is here Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> At the bottom, they state that 190 has priority.
> 
> So do not worry so much.


True. But i am expecting NSW outcome by only end of March. So, worry is, can i expect in 8 to 10 weeks from thereon once i apply or it will be pushed to post july.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> the DIBP announcement is here Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> At the bottom, they state that 190 has priority.
> 
> So do not worry so much.


But the question is, assuming when we apply visa quota is reached, will we still get invite to apply for visa or not?

Secondly, if we apply, will we be processed in next fiscal year quota? How does it work?


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

ahmedkhoja said:


> But the question is, assuming when we apply visa quota is reached, will we still get invite to apply for visa or not?
> 
> Secondly, if we apply, will we be processed in next fiscal year quota? How does it work?


Read it properly guys it says skilled regional i.e subclass 489


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> But the question is, assuming when we apply visa quota is reached, will we still get invite to apply for visa or not?
> 
> Secondly, if we apply, will we be processed in next fiscal year quota? How does it work?


Once NSW approves our application, invitation will auomaticallt be issued... so dn't worry,


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Once NSW approves our application, invitation will auomaticallt be issued... so dn't worry,


Again, there are so many applications. So, will all be processed and approved is the question


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thought this thread is apt and hence reposting...

Hi guys... My option for both 189 and 190 are open in my eoi. As per the new changes assuming state sponsorship opens for 2613, will NSW invite me without even applying separately? I am not inclined towards 190 and hence this question. Read previous threads and believe I need not apply separately. Just having option for 190 in EOI is good enough for 190 invite. Right? If so, I need to remove 190 from eoi. Any input is appreciated.
Gud luck for all expecting invite 2morrow. Don't see much luck for 65 pointers tomorrow...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Again, there are so many applications. So, will all be processed and approved is the question


Don't worry they will process all applications.
There is no reason for them to reject.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Thought this thread is apt and hence reposting...
> 
> Hi guys... My option for both 189 and 190 are open in my eoi. As per the new changes assuming state sponsorship opens for 2613, will NSW invite me without even applying separately? I am not inclined towards 190 and hence this question. Read previous threads and believe I need not apply separately. Just having option for 190 in EOI is good enough for 190 invite. Right? If so, I need to remove 190 from eoi. Any input is appreciated.
> Gud luck for all expecting invite 2morrow. Don't see much luck for 65 pointers tomorrow...


For NSW nomination you need to apply by mail to them. Only ticking the box in EOI will not get you an invite.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Thought this thread is apt and hence reposting...
> 
> Hi guys... My option for both 189 and 190 are open in my eoi. As per the new changes assuming state sponsorship opens for 2613, will NSW invite me without even applying separately? I am not inclined towards 190 and hence this question. Read previous threads and believe I need not apply separately. Just having option for 190 in EOI is good enough for 190 invite. Right? If so, I need to remove 190 from eoi. Any input is appreciated.
> Gud luck for all expecting invite 2morrow. Don't see much luck for 65 pointers tomorrow...


Invitations window is already closed for NSW, so doesn't matter whether you select 190 or not.
Also there is a process of application for 190, merely by ticking 190 in eoi, it doesn't make any difference

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Alnaibii and Nishant. That answers my concern.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

any one????


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> any one????


I think today is public holiday in oz


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

Canberra Day 10th Match just checked ACT hols


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, and Labor Day in Vic, but not in NSW. 
Next NSW public holiday is Friday 18 April.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, and Labor Day in Vic, but not in NSW.
> Next NSW public holiday is Friday 18 April.


Most of the applications should be processed by then


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

Haha let's hope #fingerscrossed

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


Thats great!!! way to go


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

hey are you by the name torrent kid in the sheet???


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


Congrats buddy.....have fun


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.



Congratulations, what was your acknowledgement date? And what Category??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

'HM' said:


> hey are you by the name torrent kid in the sheet???


Yes HM. That's me.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

wahedshkh said:


> Congratulations, what was your acknowledgement date? And what Category??


Please check my signature. Ack - 6 Dec 2013 / ICT Category.


----------



## syed4oz (Feb 28, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Please check my signature. Ack - 6 Dec 2013 / ICT Category.


Congrats lovetosmack.I too got invite. very happy..Hope i can get through visa application as well.

Lovetosmack can you drop ur mobile no in my inbox?

Ack - 6 Dec 2013.

All the best guys..its not far ,everyone ll get that stress buster mail


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Finally, I got my invitation.... After a wait of more than 100 days. Now the next stage follows. Very happy.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

syed4oz said:


> Congrats lovetosmack.I too got invite. very happy..Hope i can get through visa application as well.
> 
> Lovetosmack can you drop ur mobile no in my inbox?
> 
> ...


are you RA , the university lecturer? as he also got invitation with acknowledgement date of 2nd Dec


----------



## rajeshasrani (Aug 31, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> are you RA , the university lecturer? as he also got invitation with acknowledgement date of 2nd Dec


You guessed it right..


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

syed4oz said:


> Congrats lovetosmack.I too got invite. very happy..Hope i can get through visa application as well.
> 
> Lovetosmack can you drop ur mobile no in my inbox?
> 
> ...


are you in the sheet buddy syed4oz???


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


Congratulations!!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


Congratulations


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

rajeshasrani said:


> Finally, I got my invitation.... After a wait of more than 100 days. Now the next stage follows. Very happy.


Congrats


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was wondering this forum will die after all files have been processed.. till 1st july 2014..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It will be revived by the next generation


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

syed4oz said:


> Congrats lovetosmack.I too got invite. very happy..Hope i can get through visa application as well.
> 
> Lovetosmack can you drop ur mobile no in my inbox?
> 
> ...


Syed

Congrats! I sent you a PM. Please check.


----------



## syed4oz (Feb 28, 2014)

'HM' said:


> are you in the sheet buddy syed4oz???


No , i ll update it .


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrats to all of you who got the invites!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> I was wondering this forum will die after all files have been processed.. till 1st july 2014..


Congrats to everyone who have got their invites. Lets hope that the next year would not be too harsh for the applicants who were keen on applying for NSW


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I can't believe I got my invitation. 13/696* Yay!  I'm rubbing my eyes and looking at it again.


_______________________________________________________________________

Mubarke smack sir ji


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Today appears to have lots of invitations. Also considering smack has recd invitation with ack no 13/696***, indications are remaining applicants are not very far.

Mine is 13/702***.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

Yeah great news but after what has been published on here regarding limited places left this confuses me that we are not seeing any grants just more invites

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

limited grants are left for the regional catagory,489.


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats to all the folks who got their invites 
My ref # is 13/701**. Good luck to all awaiting invitation.

Regards,
Prithi


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

today seems to be a "dry day" as only two invitations till now.... i.e. Sarah, the registered nurse and MK49 , the system administrator


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

I am awaiting eagerly to hear from NSW ack no 13/702****

Good luck everyone

Santhosh


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

battulas78 said:


> I am awaiting eagerly to hear from NSW ack no 13/702****
> 
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Santhosh


I guess you are next in the queue since 6th Dec applications have also been approved today...you should get it by weekend I hope...

Mine is 712* so some more wait :yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

as1984 said:


> I guess you are next in the queue since 6th Dec applications have also been approved today...you should get it by weekend I hope...
> 
> Mine is 712* so some more wait :yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


__________________________________________________________________________

Hi Santosh/AS1984,

Me too in FIA, with ack date 11th dec.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, whoever got invitation and did not apply yet, better hurry

The department will introduce a surcharge on all credit card payments from 22 March 2014.

More information, including surcharge rates by card type will be available soon.

Overview


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rits: said:


> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hi Santosh/AS1984,
> 
> Me too in FIA, with ack date 11th dec.


Hi Rits

Good luck....may be we can help each other during visa filing

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

as1984 said:


> I guess you are next in the queue since 6th Dec applications have also been approved today...you should get it by weekend I hope...
> 
> Mine is 712* so some more wait :yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:


Thanks mate.

Good luck to you as well

Santhosh


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

rits: said:


> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hi Santosh/AS1984,
> 
> Me too in FIA, with ack date 11th dec.


Hi rits..looks like we are one after the other  all the best and hope we move on to the next stage soon.....


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

has NSW asked anyone for proof of funds ? if yes, then what is the ceiling ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> has NSW asked anyone for proof of funds ? if yes, then what is the ceiling ?


they don't have any such requirement


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

I haven't received invitation as of yet  ACK 9th dec


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

I'M ALSO EAGERLY WAITING MY ACK DATE IS 9TH DECEMBER 13/703**** :fingerscrossed:



242111 (University Lecturer)|IELTS:7/17/11/2012|VETASSES Assessment (+ive) 11/10/13| EOI submitted - 190:12/11/2013| NSW SS: Ack 09/12/2013


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Hi rits..looks like we are one after the other  all the best and hope we move on to the next stage soon.....


Hi Rits

Good luck....may be we can help each other during visa filing

Santhosh
_________________________________________________________________________

Sure. All the best


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello All,

Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Congrats Samysunny,

Can you confirm ur ack no and ref no.

Rgds


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

All d best to all mates waiting for 9th decision. May we heAR v soon from nsw.....


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrates sammy

wats yr ack number...
Plz.... Confirm...


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

samysunny said:


> hello all,
> 
> finally got my ss approval today  thanks all for the support!


 congrats..
Your ack number plz....


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

Is there any kind of priority for offshore applicants? Because my ref. is 13/69** 
ACk 9th dec:sad:


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


Congrats


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

rits: said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Congrats Samysunny,
> 
> ...


13/70xx


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have received my invitation today 
Ack date was 9th Dec and ref # 13/701**


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

Prithi 22 said:


> I have received my invitation today
> Ack date was 9th Dec and ref # 13/701**


Congratulation!!


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


Congratulations!!


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

congrats


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Prithi 22 said:


> I have received my invitation today
> Ack date was 9th Dec and ref # 13/701**


Congrats!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


great , congrats!


----------



## Angelasnark (Mar 13, 2014)

May NSW watch over us all this week!

NSW SS ACK 10 Dec , 2014 REF 13/706x

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! (Spreadsheet ID: LC)


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the support.
Good luck to all.

best rgds,
Prithi


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats to everyone who recieved invitation today.

I got ss approval and invitation today as well.

Can all FIA applicatnts converge here to proceed further.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally got my ss approval today  Thanks all for the support!


Congrats mate

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prithi 22 said:


> I have received my invitation today
> Ack date was 9th Dec and ref # 13/701**


Congrats and good luck.

Santgosh


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats to everyone who recieved invitation today.
> 
> I got ss approval and invitation today as well.
> 
> ...


Hi santhosh and congratulations... What is ur ref no and ack date... And r u on the sheet???


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

dazorba said:


> Hi santhosh and congratulations... What is ur ref no and ack date... And r u on the sheet???


Thanks mate.

Yes, i am on the sheet, my ref no is 13/702***. Since i operate on phone, i am unable to update sheet. Can someone update for me please.

Santhosh


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

battulas78 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Yes, i am on the sheet, my ref no is 13/702***. Since i operate on phone, i am unable to update sheet. Can someone update for me please.
> 
> Santhosh


If u post ur details here ill update ur and whats ur name on the sheet?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

OK, Santosh, I updated your row in the sheet. I assumed invitation came as well.

Congratulations


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> OK, Santosh, I updated your row in the sheet. I assumed invitation came as well.
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks mate.

Yes i did recieved invitation also

Santhosh


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats to everyone who recieved invitation today.
> 
> I got ss approval and invitation today as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Santhosh,

Congrats and wish you all the best for the next stage...

Me under FIA category as well....Ack : 12th dec...hoping it next week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who got the invitation...looks like NSW will be done by March end....


----------



## Ozsydney (Feb 1, 2013)

I too got the invitation today. I applied on 9th dec with 60 points


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ozsydney said:


> I too got the invitation today. I applied on 9th dec with 60 points


Congrats and wish you all the best for next stage :thumb:

Are you there on the spreadsheet ??

As per the sheet only Parul and TD left with ack date as 9th dec.

Tomorrow should be 10th dec applicants seems....


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

Dear Ozsydney
wats yr ack no. plz.... quote....


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

wats your ack no......


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

Does the agent get the email (invitation)or do we get the email???


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> I too got the invitation today. I applied on 9th dec with 60 points


Congrats mate. I think today belongs to 09th dec applicants.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Hey Santhosh,
> 
> Congrats and wish you all the best for the next stage...
> 
> Me under FIA category as well....Ack : 12th dec...hoping it next week:fingerscrossed:


Thanks and Good luck to you.

Santhosh


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

PARO said:


> Dear Ozsydney
> wats yr ack no. plz.... quote....


r u there on that sheet....
plz reply your three digit or two digit code for ack no. r u from 700*, 701* or 702* series????

plz reply soon....


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats to everyone who recieved invitation today.
> 
> I got ss approval and invitation today as well.
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Congrats mate. 

Lets create thread namely 2014 FIA applicants to proceed further

Warm regards


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Ozsydney said:


> I too got the invitation today. I applied on 9th dec with 60 points


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Congrats Ozsydney

You have applied under which category?


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

rits: said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Congrats mate.
> 
> ...


Sure. That's good idea.

Are there many FIA? From what i have seen there are many IT and HR applicants.

Manan


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Sure. That's good idea.
> 
> Are there many FIA? From what i have seen there are many IT and HR applicants.
> 
> Manan


Sure....lets start


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Sure....lets start


We have a whatsapp group too. 

This will work too.

Manan


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Started thread namely -

"2014-2015 FIA applicants with ANZSCO code 222311"


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> We have a whatsapp group too.
> 
> This will work too.
> 
> Manan


Have you started whatsup group ??? Let me know, i shall PM my number.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Have you started whatsup group ??? Let me know, i shall PM my number.


Yes PM me your number.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Have you started whatsup group ??? Let me know, i shall PM my number.


With country code.


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Have you started whatsup group ??? Let me know, i shall PM my number.


Kindly advise how to send PM.............


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

rits: said:


> Kindly advise how to send PM.............


Go to user CP, you will find an option on left side.

Manan


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

Manan_20 said:


> Go to user CP, you will find an option on left side.
> 
> Manan


sent u PM, kindly check


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

frnds I got invited.... ack no. 703* ack date 9th dec 2013


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

congrats, are you in the sheet ???


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

PARO said:


> frnds I got invited.... ack no. 703* ack date 9th dec 2013


Congrats Parul


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

'HM' said:


> congrats, are you in the sheet ???


thanx
yup
parul patel
university lecturer


----------



## PARO (Mar 13, 2014)

taskina.desai said:


> Congrats Parul


thank you.....


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

Yayyy Finally the wait is over, I got the invitation  
Good luck to rest of you who are waiting for invitation


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

taskina.desai said:


> Yayyy Finally the wait is over, I got the invitation
> Good luck to rest of you who are waiting for invitation



Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

*Congrats*



taskina.desai said:


> Yayyy Finally the wait is over, I got the invitation
> Good luck to rest of you who are waiting for invitation


Congrats Tasskina,

Kindly confirm your acknowledgement no and ref no.

Warm regards


----------



## taskina.desai (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you for updating the sheet 

Ack 9th dec Ref no. 13/699****


----------



## rits: (Aug 26, 2013)

*Congrats*



taskina.desai said:


> Yayyy Finally the wait is over, I got the invitation
> Good luck to rest of you who are waiting for invitation


Congrats Tasskina,

Kindly confirm your acknowledgement no and ref no.

Warm regards


----------



## Angelasnark (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm very happy to share with you guys that I've just received the invitation for 190 visa application from NSW! As I said before, may NSW watch over us all and indeed it did very well! - LC

Ack 10 Dec 2013

Ref 13/706x

Best wishes to all of NSW SSers - LC


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello All,

Do we have any new thread to follow after ss approval stage? If Yes, please get me a link.

Cheers,


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Congatrs everyone who got the invite...so 10th applicants are also through.....great !!!!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Congatrs everyone who got the invite...so 10th applicants are also through.....great !!!!!


Dude now 11th is almost completed....now on Monday 12th Dec will start.....


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> Dude now 11th is almost completed....now on Monday 12th Dec will start.....


Ya mate LY with 11th dec ack date has got the approval today...next is 12th dec now...damn this weekend...need to wait till Monday...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

taskina.desai said:


> Thank you for updating the sheet
> 
> Ack 9th dec Ref no. 13/699****


Congrats


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

PARO said:


> 'HM' said:
> 
> 
> > congrats, are you in the sheet ???
> ...


Congrats. Good luck


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Angelasnark said:


> I'm very happy to share with you guys that I've just received the invitation for 190 visa application from NSW! As I said before, may NSW watch over us all and indeed it did very well! - LC
> 
> Ack 10 Dec 2013
> 
> ...


Congrats and Good luck


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

What is the time period for visa grant??


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

~2 months for people with no issues


----------



## Ameet Kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

*Query regarding Other names!*

Recently i have got NSW state sponsorship and going to fill e-visa form. I got stuck at question with other names. In my all educational documents my First name is mentioned as “Ameet. However in my passport, it is with Family name as Ameet Rajput (with surname). I have got skill assessment and state sponsorship with name what is given in my passport as “Ameet Rajput”. In these both process nobody objected on my name difference. 
Now I am filling my e-visa form, where question ask “do u have other names” should I say yes or no? I think I have two options, correct me if I am wrong
Yes— and should give the reasoning as “My first name is Ameet, however, where required family name is added like in my passport.
No—I should ignore this b/c in skill assessment and state sponsorship process no body raised any query.
I thought to change my passport, but the issue is that I have already got the skill assessment and state sponsorship with Ameet Rajput so changing name at this stage would give more trouble than ease. 
Can somebody give an expert opinion, what to do?


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

Ameet Kumar said:


> Recently i have got NSW state sponsorship and going to fill e-visa form. I got stuck at question with other names. In my all educational documents my First name is mentioned as &#147;Ameet. However in my passport, it is with Family name as Ameet Rajput (with surname). I have got skill assessment and state sponsorship with name what is given in my passport as &#147;Ameet Rajput&#148;. In these both process nobody objected on my name difference.
> Now I am filling my e-visa form, where question ask &#147;do u have other names&#148; should I say yes or no? I think I have two options, correct me if I am wrong
> Yes&#151; and should give the reasoning as &#147;My first name is Ameet, however, where required family name is added like in my passport.
> No&#151;I should ignore this b/c in skill assessment and state sponsorship process no body raised any query.
> ...


Nothing to worry. It's a normal case. Just fill ameet rajput according to passport and let it go. If co demands give him affidavit which can be prepared in one day. Most probably he won't demand.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

dhawalswamy said:


> Nothing to worry. It's a normal case. Just fill ameet rajput according to passport and let it go. If co demands give him affidavit which can be prepared in one day. Most probably he won't demand.


Ya man, NOT to worry. Some time we unnecessarily think too much. In my experience they are well organized and people with brain. They do understand how Indian system works - number of names. You think you are guy so you might have 1 or 2 names, but what about girls ? They will have number of names in different certificates/letter...

So Dont worry....


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

Friends today i got invitation from NSW...Thank God..thank you so much... Friends thanq so much for your support..


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rajeshkonada said:


> Friends today i got invitation from NSW...Thank God..thank you so much... Friends thanq so much for your support..


Congrats!! What's your ack no. and when did you get the ack no.?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulations! I didn't know they worked on Saturdays.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

rajeshkonada said:


> Friends today i got invitation from NSW...Thank God..thank you so much... Friends thanq so much for your support..


Hi Rajesh...congrats and wish you all the best for visa filing....whats your ack date and ref no ? Are you there on the spreadsheet ?


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

rajeshkonada said:


> Friends today i got invitation from NSW...Thank God..thank you so much... Friends thanq so much for your support..


Congrats. Does NSW work on Saturday?


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

rajeshkonada said:


> Friends today i got invitation from NSW...Thank God..thank you so much... Friends thanq so much for your support..


Congrats mate...Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

i received my acknowledgement on dec 3


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

thanq bro


----------



## rajeshkonada (Dec 2, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Hi Rajesh...congrats and wish you all the best for visa filing....whats your ack date and ref no ? Are you there on the spreadsheet ?
> 
> thanq so much.. i received acknowledgement on december 3rd..


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

So ideally it is a bit late because they are processing 11th dec appplicants as of now..did they ask you for any extra docs ??? 
All the best for subsequent stages mate !!!!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ameet Kumar said:


> Recently i have got NSW state sponsorship and going to fill e-visa form. I got stuck at question with other names. In my all educational documents my First name is mentioned as &#147;Ameet. However in my passport, it is with Family name as Ameet Rajput (with surname). I have got skill assessment and state sponsorship with name what is given in my passport as &#147;Ameet Rajput&#148;. In these both process nobody objected on my name difference.
> Now I am filling my e-visa form, where question ask &#147;do u have other names&#148; should I say yes or no? I think I have two options, correct me if I am wrong
> Yes&#151; and should give the reasoning as &#147;My first name is Ameet, however, where required family name is added like in my passport.
> No&#151;I should ignore this b/c in skill assessment and state sponsorship process no body raised any query.
> ...


When they ask this question, their intention Is to know if you have lived under different names. For example in your wife's case probably post marriage she would have changed her name, so for her you have to mention it if asked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Prithi 22 (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats to all with invitations. Hope we all continue to receive the good news.

Can someone please send me the link to follow up on the visa process.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97 
this is the link to the spreadsheet


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

*shamimsheart*

Hi every body. Does any one have any update about NSW State Sponsorship.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi guys!
What are the expectations for the current week. Till what ack number will they process by the end of this week, Anyone made any estimates??


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prithi 22 said:


> Congrats to all with invitations. Hope we all continue to receive the good news.
> 
> Can someone please send me the link to follow up on the visa process.
> Many thanks in advance


Hi

Have you lodged Visa ??


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They started with 7100 today. Don't worry, yours will come shortly.


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Got my invitation today...Yahoo !! Ack-11.12.13, ref, 710*..good luck to all

Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Got my invitation today...Yahoo !! Ack-11.12.13, ref, 710*..good luck to all
> 
> Thanks


Congrats and Good luck mate


Santhosh


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> Got my invitation today...Yahoo !! Ack-11.12.13, ref, 710*..good luck to all
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guys...got the invitation couple of min back......ack date 12th dec......


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Guys...got the invitation couple of min back......ack date 12th dec......


Congratulations....


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Guys...got the invitation couple of min back......ack date 12th dec......


Congrats mate


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Congrats mate


Thanks a lot mate !!!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

One stupid question at this stage, do we have to submit notarized/certified copies of all our documents in NSW's SS application ? If so than i am ****ed up...as i have submitted only B&W photocopies...please help...


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Does NSW open for 2613 professions?
just curious to know, if it was open during any part of last year and was closed later....


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi,

Any one who has applied for System Administrator and has received acknowledgement after 26th Nov and have got the state sponsorship ?? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> One stupid question at this stage, do we have to submit notarized/certified copies of all our documents in NSW's SS application ? If so than i am ****ed up...as i have submitted only B&W photocopies...please help...


I am afraid you have to get all the documents notarized before sending it to NSW SS..

"Note all Documents must be certified by a qualified party eg. Justice of the Peace, solicitor, magistrate or
notary public and translated by a NAATI1 accredited translator" 
I have taken the above from document checklist of NSW...


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

sharma-roshan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one who has applied for System Administrator and has received acknowledgement after 26th Nov and have got the state sponsorship ?? I haven't received it yet.


Yes. Ack-6 Dec. I got it. See my signature for more.


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

And tat was for System Administrator ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> One stupid question at this stage, do we have to submit notarized/certified copies of all our documents in NSW's SS application ? If so than i am ****ed up...as i have submitted only B&W photocopies...please help...


Hi!!

I would suggest you immediately get all documents notarized.
Send an email and also call NSW office immediately and inform them about the mistake.
They shall mostly ask you to send the notarized documents.
Once confirmed courier the same to them by dhl blue dart or fly to Australia if required!!!!! Got my point my friend!!!
Don't waste time and get this done ASAP.
The call and notarization do together but fast.
Don't worry a bit as they will not reject your application for sure, but might email you about the mistake and ask for fresh documents. But then why take the risk??!!!
Get this done fast. Tc

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion. 

I have sent them e-mail stating this mistake yesterday and today got reply that once case officer is assigned to my application will ask for any further information. 

I am ready with color scan copy of all original documents (ready for eVisa…look I am so optimistic but still making stupid mistakes)…if they accept my scan copies than fine otherwise I will get the notarized copies..

Do I have to send them in hard copies too ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


Congrats buddy !!!! All the best for next steps....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


Congratulations! Your name is not listed in the spreadsheet. Was it there earlier?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats! I hope the list will be all yellow soon!


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


Congrats, whats ur ack date?


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Congratulations! Your name is not listed in the spreadsheet. Was it there earlier?


Thanks. Was there earlier but someone deleted it


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

'HM' said:


> Congrats, whats ur ack date?


Receiving date is 12 Dec but acknowledgement 7 Jan. However I was given earlier file number based on receiving date


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


Congrats Buddy, I guess mine is around the corner with back date of 17 dec


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> I got approval today. Acknowledgement number 713x


Congrats buddy. Good luck


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I have sent them e-mail stating this mistake yesterday and today got reply that once case officer is assigned to my application will ask for any further information.
> 
> ...


Most probably you will need to provide physical copies.
Let's wait for the officer for what he asks.
Best of luck and keep us posted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Most probably you will need to provide physical copies.
> Let's wait for the officer for what he asks.
> Best of luck and keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Sure, I will. I am expecting co by next week.
Finger crossed!!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

When they asked for additional docs, I sent them by email, and as hard-copies. 
I received the nomination the next day the hard copies arrived. So, I can't say by email is enough.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> When they asked for additional docs, I sent them by email, and as hard-copies.
> I received the nomination the next day the hard copies arrived. So, I can't say by email is enough.


Thanks, Ya if they ask to send hard copy also, than I don't have choice to fulfill same. And if only email works than its great.
I am offshore applicant so reaching hard copy to them will take 3-10 days.
Let us see how things go....but I believe due to this they won't reject our application...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't worry, they give 21 days to respond. And if you send them proof of sending the parcel, they will wait.
It's just that they will delay the nomination. But that's better than refusal.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Don't worry, they give 21 days to respond. And if you send them proof of sending the parcel, they will wait.
> It's just that they will delay the nomination. But that's better than refusal.


Thanks


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Congrats Buddy, I guess mine is around the corner with back date of 17 dec


Thanks. Follow the file numbers buddy. My guess you will be getting approval next week


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

battulas78 said:


> Congrats buddy. Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi AK, i put your line back in the sheet. It always help having a back-up copy . 
Please check if all data is correct.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Thanks. Follow the file numbers buddy. My guess you will be getting approval next week


Insha Allah


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Insha Allah


Good luck buddy....


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear Guyz, 

any update about occupation ceiling or any effect on 190 VISA>??


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

So far in this week as per sheet only 4 guys got invitation...i hope today they shower it with invitation and make it happy every one !!!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi guys, Nic from sheet got the approval ...ack Date 16/12/13 number 719*...

Congratulations to Nic...


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi guys, Nic from sheet got the approval ...ack Date 16/12/13 number 719*...
> 
> Congratulations to Nic...


Congrats


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi guys, Nic from sheet got the approval ...ack Date 16/12/13 number 719*...
> 
> Congratulations to Nic...


Congrats


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Congrats


Got invited, just received email


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Kindly update my timeline as I am unable to do that


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Wow! Congrats buddy!


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Hey congrats mate !!!!


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Luckily I was wrong about next week. Congratulations


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Congrats buddy....


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Congrats man.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


Congrats buddy
Its been a long wait surely for you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Kindly update my timeline as I am unable to do that


Thanks everybody for support and help


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

*shamimsheart*



Waqarali20005 said:


> Got invited, just received email


what is your acknowledgement date? Please post the date. By the way congratulation.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

shamimsheart said:


> what is your acknowledgement date? Please post the date. By the way congratulation.


Thanks, ack date 18 DEC. I think my signatures are not displayed with my posts, otherwise everything is there. I am on a mobile device and currently away from home...


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Kindly update my timeline as I am unable to do that


Congrats bro


----------



## ankur.pandey (Oct 23, 2013)

You can check for 489 also , because that will give u 10 points and P R after 2 years


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

absd got invited. Congrats!


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> absd got invited. Congrats!


What is your ack date. 
I am still waiting for mine. Acknowledgement date 24th December 2013. 
Congrates
Thanks


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

oh i hav a buddy here, my ack date is 24 dec too, wats ur file number shamimsheart ???


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

shamimsheart said:


> What is your ack date.
> I am still waiting for mine. Acknowledgement date 24th December 2013.
> Congrates
> Thanks


23 Dec. It's there in my signature.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

'HM' said:


> oh i hav a buddy here, my ack date is 24 dec too, wats ur file number shamimsheart ???


File number is 14/114. What is your reference number?


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189?


Every window has a cut of date prior to invitation date. For instance if the window is 24th of march 2014 the cut of date was 15th march 2014. So if you have every documents with you you can apply today and you must get the invitation on next window. 
Thanks


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Guyz, invitations are almost finishing, lets update each other's status on this below thread !!190 March Gang !!! Pls share your updates here !


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> File number is 14/114. What is your reference number?


Mine is 14/50, n i thot i ws the last one standing, haha...


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

shamimsheart said:


> Every window has a cut of date prior to invitation date. For instance if the window is 24th of march 2014 the cut of date was 15th march 2014. So if you have every documents with you you can apply today and you must get the invitation on next window.
> Thanks


I had already submitted my EOI. My details are in my signature.


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for System Admin. EOI on 14th Nov-2013; State Sponsorship on 21-Nov-2013 and Got my acknowledgement for NSW on 26th Nov.. 13/67**. So far i have not got any invite. Spoke to my Agent today as well and he said there is a huge backlog...


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

sharma-roshan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for System Admin. EOI on 14th Nov-2013; State Sponsorship on 21-Nov-2013 and Got my acknowledgement for NSW on 26th Nov.. 13/67**. So far i have not got any invite. Spoke to my Agent today as well and he said there is a huge backlog...


hello

what is your SOL code?


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hello
> 
> what is your SOL code?


General accountant 221111


----------



## sharma-roshan (Jan 21, 2014)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hello
> 
> what is your SOL code?



Systems Administrator	262113	ACS


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I had already submitted my EOI. My details are in my signature.


Isn't your EOI submission quite late?? Mar 2014 was the submission and they gave an acknowledgement?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Isn't your EOI submission quite late?? Mar 2014 was the submission and they gave an acknowledgement?



I am not really following you. What acknowledgement date?

And by what comparison is my EOI submission late? 

My EOI submission date is 21 Mar'14 and have downloaded a letter from Skillselect that mentions my visa date of effect as 21 Mar'14. I have applied for 189. I think you are thinking on the terms of 190..?

My anxiety is about not knowing where in the 189/60 points/221111 queue am I standing. I want to figure out my expected waiting time.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, Max, you are on the 190 NSW thread 
So people will assume you went for 190.


----------



## dazorba (Feb 3, 2014)

hey guys quick question, i got invitation yesterday and also lodged my application the same day. Once the application has been lodged isn't the invitation meant to be suspended and the status on skillselect meant to update to lodged. mine still says invited and still has the option to apply for visa. let me know whether any one has had similar issues... cheers


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The system changed, so you cannot use skillselect after you lodge, you use immiaccount. It's confusing, i know.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

dazorba said:


> hey guys quick question, i got invitation yesterday and also lodged my application the same day. Once the application has been lodged isn't the invitation meant to be suspended and the status on skillselect meant to update to lodged. mine still says invited and still has the option to apply for visa. let me know whether any one has had similar issues... cheers


Wats ur ack date and file number?


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone got invitation today?


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Got invited, Alhumdulilah


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

omer haroon said:


> Got invited, Alhumdulilah


are u in the sheet, wats ur file number plz, are u OH in the sheet???


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Got invited, Alhumdulilah


Congratulations brother


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Got invited, Alhumdulilah


Congrats


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> Got invited, Alhumdulilah


Congrats


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't just keep my patience any more longer. How long they are gonna take to approve my file. Its been more than 12 weeks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

don't you follow the spreadsheet? people with ack on 23rd December got nominated. I think they will finish all this week.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

shamimsheart said:


> I can't just keep my patience any more longer. How long they are gonna take to approve my file. Its been more than 12 weeks.


Just saw that you are on the sheet. It should be done by next week max, if not for this week.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Just saw that you are on the sheet. It should be done by next week max, if not for this week.


Anyone got invitation today dated 24th December 2014.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> Anyone got invitation today dated 24th December 2014.


not today, sunnyboi got it today 23 dec applicant, ours wud be most probably tomorrow or mon-tues maximum.


----------



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi i am new to expat forum. 

Case officer allocated with generic delay email, i have applied for 489 NSW Regional State Sponsorship.

anyone think there are still chances to get grant before july ?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation Cook | Received invitation to apply on 17/2/2014 for Regional Southern Inland NSW 489 VISA |Visa Applied on 18/2/2014 | Case officer 25/3/3014 & received email related to delay on same day | Visa grant : Waiting:high5:


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Very light chances, IMO. Even lighter for 489, as they state 190 has priority (I do not know why, one would assume that they would want to attract more people in the regional areas).


----------



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi Alnaibii

from immi website indicates same timeline shared by 489 & 190

" 3	Nominated by a state or territory government agency for an occupation specified on that agency’s State Migration Plan (SMP).

Order of processing will be:
applications lodged from 1 July 2012 through SkillSelect (subclass 190 and 489 applications)
applications in this priority for other General Skilled Migration (GSM) subclasses (subclass 176, 475, 487 and 886 applications). "


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

viberant said:


> Hi Alnaibii
> 
> from immi website indicates same timeline shared by 489 & 190
> 
> ...


Do nsw work on Saturday? I have seen people getting invitations on Saturday too..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Generally, no.


----------



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

I was wondering i have applied my visa through agent, can i also check progress of my file online.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

viberant said:


> I was wondering i have applied my visa through agent, can i also check progress of my file online.


Yes you can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## viberant (Mar 25, 2014)

Copied from migrationalliance

Australian Immigration Daily News
Breaking daily news brought to you by Liana Allan, Treasurer of Migration Alliance. Liana scans government websites and the news every morning plus incorporates updates from the Department of Immigration and combines all of this information into daily news for migrants, migration agents and stakeholders in the Australian Immigration Industry.


Liana - Allan
Posted by Liana - Allan on Friday, 07 March 2014 in General
Font size: Larger Smaller Hits: 287818 Comments
Capping numbers - DIBP General Skilled Migration

I have just received this email from a fellow migration agent who wanted me to advise the profession:

Hi Liana ,

Members may need to be informed that DIBP without notification as far as I am aware The website indicates

The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28,850 visa places. It seems they have amalgamated these two visa category together .

State/territory sponsored6

14 055

18 889

16 175

22 247

21 637


Skilled Australian sponsored7

10 504

3688

9117

11 800

8132


This means they have surpassed the quota for skilled Australian sponsored and state sponsored visa with these two combined ,

I have been informed by a case officer that one of my clients may be affected by this. I have been notified of the possible effect of this after the client was requested to spend money completing medicals and police clearances when the application is at the stage of rubberstamping the visa for grant.

Richard E Coates

Migration Agent 

Marn #0746134

Celtic Migration Services pty ltd

Ph.: 08 83966814 Mob: 0417839502 Email : [email protected]
Response from Case Officer to RMA Richard E Coates:

Dear Richard E Coates,

Thank you for your email.

The Department of Immigration and Border Protection recognises that the time taken to finalise your client’s application may be causing them concern. As advised there may be some delays in finalising applications over the coming months for the remainder of the program/financial year. As you are aware these delays are not directly related to your client’s application and will not affect the outcome but may affect the time it takes to make a decision on your client’s application. If any further information is required at any stage, you will be notified by email. I understand your clients have incurred expense completing their health assessments and obtaining police clearances however these will remain current for 12 months.

The website was updated on 28 February 2014 (please refer to the date at the bottom of the webpage) advising that from February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

We appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind Regards



Last modified on Friday, 07 March 2014
Rate this blog entry: 1
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
Subscribe to this entry Print More Sharing ServicesBookmark Report this post
Comments
Guest
martin my real name Friday, 07 March 2014
these mother f....s are just unbelievable

i AM no longer registered wit them idiots i had a client who had lodged his application 5 years ago
now they want him to supply all materials including ielts within 28 day apparently they misplaced some

we asked for extension since my client is in his home country on holidays 
their answer 

well he has enough time he should get back home to do his stuff

SCREW everything oz migration stands for first they use his money for 5 fU...ing years than they treat him like S [EDITED OUT]

THEY NEED TO BE PUT ALL IN A HOLE AND S [EDITED OUT] OVER SON A B [EDITED OUT]

Reply 
Guest
Anthony Monday, 10 March 2014
Clearly Martin is not a professional agent. His abusive language says much. He should also have a copy of all the documents he claimed he had submitted and should have been able to provide a copy to the assessing authority,

Personally I think his post should be removed as it is abusive and undermines the work of MA. I am surprised it was published.


Reply 
Guest
Richard Coates Friday, 07 March 2014
In the columns you only need to look at the last figures 21 637 and below it 8132 , these are visa completed by DIPB to date add the two together and you have the figure that has been process and amalgamated and then their capping level is 2013-14 programme year is 28,850 which they have reached means Its now at their discretion if any more are granted this year until a new quota is released. So if you have a visa going through final stages with a case officer it will continue to be finalised but it may be delayed. For how long is anyone's guess , which is wht the case officer has indicated above,

The MIA are stating that they have not met their quota yet but the response I got was directly from the case officer I am dealing with currently . So its a choice who to believe.
regards

Reply 
Guest
Guest Sunday, 09 March 2014
Hi Richard, 21637 and 8132 is the outcome of 2012-2013 program year and not visa granted till today. You can refer this site "https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm" The planning level DIBP (well Ministry) set is 28850 for 2013-2014 but no one has any idea how many of they finalized till today.

Reply 
Guest
190 Applicant Sunday, 09 March 2014
Hi Richard Coates,

You mentioned "...you only need to look at the last figures 21 637 and below it 8132 , these are visa completed by DIPB to date..."

From "http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm", it would appear that the figures 21,637 and 8,132 actually refer to the 2012-13 outcome, and has nothing to do with 2013-14 levels.

I don't think anyone outside DIBP knows what the actual number is to date, but would love to hear from someone in the know.

But yes, I agree that it's ludicrous that on one hand, Australia is encouraging migrants to come and work in Australia, but upon receiving VACs (a substantial fee too, I might add), leave applicants stranded indefinitely like that.

Reply 
Guest
S Greer Saturday, 08 March 2014
DIBP has also recently announced other changes on the Skill Select website:

Good news - "the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
•State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
•The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations."

And bad news - "Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 25 invitations for subclass 489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change was implemented from the 24 February 2014 invitation round."

Reply 
Liana - Allan
Liana - Allan Monday, 10 March 2014
We have just had some of Martin's post EDITED OUT. At MA we allow free speech, but only to a point. I agree with some of the members. The swearing and rude language is too much and as such has been removed.

Reply 
Guest
Agent Monday, 10 March 2014
I understand the 489 limit is for Designated Area Family sponsored only - not State / Territory Nominated / Sponsored.

Reply 
Richard Coates
Richard Coates Tuesday, 11 March 2014
One issue that's confusing is what does DIBP regard as a yearly programme is it from July 2013 to July 2014 when they issue new changes , Is this their year in which they reach a quota of 28850 for 2013-2014? How can 21,637 and 8,132 actually refer to the 2012-13 outcome? Do they count from January to January, Or July to July,. From all accounts My understanding is they change the CSOL and Sol every July and issue quatas from july. Should we be counting from when they change these credible Listings as each state and Territories renews their listings. As far as I can make out no one has real clarity on this.

Reply 
Guest
Guest Tuesday, 11 March 2014
You are correct. Program year for DIBP is from July to June. So 28850 for this year (2013 July till 2014 June) reaching the cap within 8 Months (Feb). Initially I thoght they will invite to apply only based on this cap. If that is the criteria then visa will not hit the cap. No idea how it is hitting the cap within 8 months if they have controlled skillselect system which maintain the visa cap. In my view they should not invite people to apply for a visa if they already reaching the visa cap. Like how they did for 5 ANZCO codes late last year.

Reply 
Guest
monzur Tuesday, 11 March 2014
hello, i m from bangladesh and want to go for GSM australia. But i have to decide which visa category i choose?
I have 60 points and if i go for 189 and lodge EOI then for processing it will take 1.5 years. But i want to go there asap...in that case as the state sponsor is closed....i m confused
My query is if i submit the EOI in march in both visa option...and if they invite me for 189 and after june if i found that i have option to go for 190 can i change or shift the visa category....plz reply anyone...urgent

Reply 
Guest
guest Thursday, 13 March 2014
Liana or Richard: Looking forward for your further comments or post if you guys get any more news regarding capping limit in skilled state sponsored visa. Looks like DIBP is not processing visa on this category and people who applied on this category don’t have any clue why so much delay on this. Though DIBP website says State sponsorship visa has higher priority than the independent skilled visa, the later visas are processed quickly nowadays and not updating anything on the state sponsorship visa.

Reply 
Guest
olawah Tuesday, 25 March 2014
What are we talking here. shed more light


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Hope we get the precious invitation today.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

I have just talked to one the representative of NSW business and trade and according to that individual I have to wait another week to get an invitation. What the hell.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> I have just talked to one the representative of NSW business and trade and according to that individual I have to wait another week to get an invitation. What the hell.


Dont worry, they always say like this but it happens earlier than that only. Even i called them today and they said the same thing but i'm sure it would happen earlier this week only, hopefully in a day or two.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

'HM' said:


> Dont worry, they always say like this but it happens earlier than that only. Even i called them today and they said the same thing but i'm sure it would happen earlier this week only, hopefully in a day or two.


My ref no is 14/114 and I ask what is the ref no you are processing at this momment and they told me there is 80 files in between my file. So I think they are processing 14/034.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> My ref no is 14/114 and I ask what is the ref no you are processing at this momment and they told me there is 80 files in between my file. So I think they are processing 14/034.


dont worry shamim, i knw their pattern past months, they always inform a delayed date, they process around 40 applications in a day, im sure you'll get it in this week only.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

'HM' said:


> dont worry shamim, i knw their pattern past months, they always inform a delayed date, they process around 40 applications in a day, im sure you'll get it in this week only.


Thanks for the consolation. I hope you are right. Lets keep my patience little bit longer.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Stil counting days. This state sponsoship program is a real test of patience.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> Stil counting days. This state sponsoship program is a real test of patience.


its irritating i know, mine is 14/50s' n they still havnt reached me.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

'HM' said:


> its irritating i know, mine is 14/50s' n they still havnt reached me.


Have you got the invitation yet. By the way have they declined anyone's application. Please post as soon as you get the invitation please. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> Have you got the invitation yet. By the way have they declined anyone's application. Please post as soon as you get the invitation please. :fingerscrossed:


Not yet, still waiting, wud let evry1 knw fr sure. And no they hvnt declined any application as far as i knw.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought you told me that they process 40 applicatios in a day. If that was the case you should have received invitation b6 now. There processing application in a snail's pace.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> I thought you told me that they process 40 applicatios in a day. If that was the case you should have received invitation b6 now. There processing application in a snail's pace.


seriously, we r the last ones in the line and still dont knw wat work load do they hav.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

JUST RECEIVED INVITATION, ack date 24 dec, ack no. 14/5x.... SUPER SATISFIED ))


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Got mine too. Congrates mate.


----------



## 'HM' (Jan 16, 2014)

shamimsheart said:


> Got mine too. Congrates mate.


oh dats gr8, congrats buddy


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

'HM' said:


> JUST RECEIVED INVITATION, ack date 24 dec, ack no. 14/5x.... SUPER SATISFIED ))


Congratulations to both of you


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

'HM' said:


> JUST RECEIVED INVITATION, ack date 24 dec, ack no. 14/5x.... SUPER SATISFIED ))


Congrats buddy !!

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The spreadsheet is almost yellow. Good luck to all of you.
I hope that you will take the time to keep the sheet updated till your grant.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All,
I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.

Now NSW says that as you have worked as “Trainee Engineer” we can not include your 1 year of experience in relation to skilled employment. Because of this we are loosing 1 year and 5 point as than we will fall under 3+ year of experience category.
They have asked us to submit reference letter from my that employer stating the period, position and job responsibilities, which i submitted them promptly. But still they are repeating same thing again and again.

I checked the Booklet 6 and Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and NO WHERE it mentioned that worked with “Trainee Engineer” designation will not be counted under skilled employment. In fact i went through with South Australia website and even they are accepting volunteer part/full time work as skilled employment.

Can any shade some light and help me..

Your help and support will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

DIBP does not accept unpaid jobs. But you said you were paid. So this should make a difference. Were the roles and responsibilities the same as for an engineer? Does EA have anything to say about experience?

Maybe you should consider re-sitting IELTS for the extra points, if NSW SS doesn't work out.


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi All,
> I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
> I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.
> 
> ...


Well as per DIBP, they consider only PAID 20 hours a week employment as skilled employment. May be with the term "Trainee" they would have drawn conclusion that it was voluntary or less than 20 hours a week or both of them.

For more details, click How points are awarded for Skilled Employment Â» SkillSelect Support


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> DIBP does not accept unpaid jobs. But you said you were paid. So this should make a difference. Were the roles and responsibilities the same as for an engineer? Does EA have anything to say about experience?
> 
> Maybe you should consider re-sitting IELTS for the extra points, if NSW SS doesn't work out.


Dear Alnaibii,
Thanks for your reply. Yes my role and responsibilities as per Engineer only. For that my employer has issued reference letter in prescribed format of Booklet 6 for work experience. 

Engineers Australia is taking 19 weeks to assess the work experience and for that period NSW is not ready to wait. 

I have so long and paid 300 AUD, now because of NSW's inability to assess my work experience i should not be penalized. 

What do you say ??


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

msohaibkhan said:


> Well as per DIBP, they consider only PAID 20 hours a week employment as skilled employment. May be with the term "Trainee" they would have drawn conclusion that it was voluntary or less than 20 hours a week or both of them.
> 
> For more details, click How points are awarded for Skilled Employment » SkillSelect Support


Dear Msohaibkhan,
Thanks for your reply. I was employed as Full time with salary, even my Provident Fund and Gratuity was also deducting from my salary. 

I dont know where it mentioned that with Trainee designation they wont consider the experience. They should understand that its only designation...and it changes throughout our career. 

Any other point you wanna suggest so that i can fight with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It is strange how one word can change things so much.

You may want to tell them that you want to take your chances with DIBP on experience, so they should nominate you anyway.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> It is strange how one word can change things so much.
> 
> You may want to tell them that you want to take your chances with DIBP on experience, so they should nominate you anyway.


They would not do that as that would mean giving invitation which they are choosy about

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Dear Msohaibkhan,
> Thanks for your reply. I was employed as Full time with salary, even my Provident Fund and Gratuity was also deducting from my salary.
> 
> I dont know where it mentioned that with Trainee designation they wont consider the experience. They should understand that its only designation...and it changes throughout our career.
> ...


Ask your employer to provide a letter mentioning that you worked for more than 20hrs a week, with salary details.
Also try if employer can provide a letter mentioning that the position is permanent and that it is just a name given.
Also if your employment letter states something like a probation clause. It should say that you would be a temp for a few months after which you would be permanent.
Make a proper case, with all above documents. I feel the most weight age will go to letter from employer stating that you are an employee and not a trainee and that you are permanent, also stating that the designation is only a term and should not be taken as a blanket term.
Let me know if above letter suffices, which I feel should.
Imagine your life depends on it and make a proper application with many supporting documents.
Best of luck my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Ask your employer to provide a letter mentioning that you worked for more than 20hrs a week, with salary details.
> Also try if employer can provide a letter mentioning that the position is permanent and that it is just a name given.
> Also if your employment letter states something like a probation clause. It should say that you would be a temp for a few months after which you would be permanent.
> Make a proper case, with all above documents. I feel the most weight age will go to letter from employer stating that you are an employee and not a trainee and that you are permanent, also stating that the designation is only a term and should not be taken as a blanket term.
> ...



Dear Nishant,
Thank you very much for your reply. In fact NSW asked me to produce letter from employer confirming my job period, designation as Electrical Engineer and job responsibilities. I produce this letter from AGM - HR on company letter head confirmation all this details. 

Also along with my application i have submitted my appointment letter, confirmation letter, Job analysis stated with responsibilities, service letter, bank passbook for salary entry. Even my PF and Gratuity was also deducting from very first day of employment. Now we i was not permanent employee - employers like Grasim Industries should not cut all this PF & gratuity. 


I dont know why still they cant understand as its just designation. I am in full mood to fight with them and going to ask the "qualification" of assessor who is assessing my case.

This stupid 12 pass guys can not assess qualification of BE and MTech with 5 years of experience. For me its DO OR DIE situation...

Anything else you want to suggest... Please


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Dear Nishant,
> Thank you very much for your reply. In fact NSW asked me to produce letter from employer confirming my job period, designation as Electrical Engineer and job responsibilities. I produce this letter from AGM - HR on company letter head confirmation all this details.
> 
> Also along with my application i have submitted my appointment letter, confirmation letter, Job analysis stated with responsibilities, service letter, bank passbook for salary entry. Even my PF and Gratuity was also deducting from very first day of employment. Now we i was not permanent employee - employers like Grasim Industries should not cut all this PF & gratuity.
> ...


Is this letter on the company's letter head or a statutory declaration ? It would be better job if it's a letter-head.

Are the following mentioned in the HR document?
-the word *full-time* ?
-the number of hours ?

I guess it should be a good idea to get a statutory declaration by your manager explaining your designation. Something on the lines of ..saying that every out-of-college (fresher) is designated as 'Trainee Engineer' even though they work full-time and that the initial designation has no effect on the kind of work you do. Include things like business cards, pay slips (which you already did), tax statements so that they understand that this is a full-time employment.


----------



## shamimsheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Dear Alnaibii,
> Thanks for your reply. Yes my role and responsibilities as per Engineer only. For that my employer has issued reference letter in prescribed format of Booklet 6 for work experience.
> 
> Engineers Australia is taking 19 weeks to assess the work experience and for that period NSW is not ready to wait.
> ...


 Hi. I belive that if you want to claim 10 points you should assess your previous skill employment experience from the specific assessing authority without mentioning the word trainee. Only if the assessing authority gives you a positive outcome only then you can claim 10 points. Just a heads up some authority may say that any experience obtained before a proper degree assessment will not be counted as a previous skills. I know thats sounds silly, but the reality is a fact. I have faced the same scenario for my 3 years experience as assistant accountant. 
If it is too late to deo so my suggestions would be apply in different state just to obtain PR then you can move any where. 
Thanks


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Sorry to butt in, in this long conversation. I hope that this thread doesn't die down along with the spreadsheet after the invitation. Please update the sheet as to when your visa was lodge with the date, i.e., document submission. This will give us a fair update on how the invitation was working.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds about right. The 189-190 thread seems like a forcing current without actually getting much help. The existing crowd there is very involved with their current visa lodged members. No offense meant !  Though you could still try to jump in and try to make your way out.

I guess we could help each other here just like how we did before as well discuss our situation there.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Sounds about right. The 189-190 thread seems like a forcing current without actually getting much help. The existing crowd there is very involved with their current visa lodged members. No offense meant !  Though you could still try to jump in and try to make your way out.
> 
> I guess we could help each other here just like how we did before as well discuss our situation there.


Yeah, I tried to follow that thread even before the invite and the thread does run like a torrent. There would be 10 pages of posts in a matter of 8 hours. LOL! Need to do some catching up there.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Sorry to butt in, in this long conversation. I hope that this thread doesn't die down along with the spreadsheet after the invitation. Please update the sheet as to when your visa was lodge with the date, i.e., document submission. This will give us a fair update on how the invitation was working.


Dear All,

This may not be relevant forum for this question but still most of the people here would be lodging their applications or have recently lodged so a little help might be good. Actually I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

Any updates on case officer being assigned??? No one is active since receiving the invite!!


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

wahedshkh said:


> Any updates on case officer being assigned??? No one is active since receiving the invite!!


Good Morning buddy

I have lodged Visa on 22nd March, i have a long wait ahead.

Guys, pls update.
.
Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

WE all should keep on updating spreadsheet.. i applied visa yesterday


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

i think we should keep updating our status...its now real game begins...

Lodged VISA application on 24th March'14...NSW SS 17th March..already planning to do Med, PCC uploaded...do you think I should upload form 80 too??


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> WE all should keep on updating spreadsheet.. i applied visa yesterday


Yes. I'm updating as I progress through each phase.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Yes. I'm updating as I progress through each phase.


me too..


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone please post the link to the spreadsheets!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

here 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

I just learnt that my occupation (134211) is not in NSW state SOL!
is there some other list for designated areas in NSW or the state has just one list.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NSW is closed till 1st of July. Wait until then as a new list will be issued, or look for another State.


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Alnaibii for this update will look for July as just applied to Vetassess so everything depends on how that goes.
Peace and Regards


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

in this table https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
Sush.d (row 554) is marked as granted. Is this for real? We need such good news!


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> me too..


Please get me the link to update.

Cheers,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Please get me the link to update.
> 
> Cheers,


It's at the top of this page.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> in this table https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
> Sush.d (row 554) is marked as granted. Is this for real? We need such good news!


Yes. It is for real. He/She commented about it here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3654818-post53562.html

That makes it 2-3 people since Jan 2014 who have got their grants.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

So if the point is 60 but state requires 7 in IELTS you have no choice?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> So if the point is 60 but state requires 7 in IELTS you have no choice?


I am not sure what you mean. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

I mean my overall point is 60 but i could score 6.5 in L & R, 7 in W & S, i again need to sit for IELTS, so wat is the difference b/w me & other person getting 55?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

1. NSW does not ask for 7, only 6.
2. Sometimes this 5 point difference is only a month of paid work missing.
3. if you have 60 points, why don't you apply for 189?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

But NSW has now closed my occupation-HR Advisor.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you want to get a skilled visa, and your occupation is only on a State list, then, Yes, you need to meet that State conditions to apply.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

My occupation is not listed in SOL, so i am not eligible for 189.


----------



## venu.koyyada (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My occupation is ICT Business Analyst and I am standing at 55 points. Looking forward for State Sponsorship. As of now, for my skill set only Victoria is open. Also as this is the ending of the migration year, is it advisable to wait till July and then apply as more states would be open for ICT Business Analyst or should I go ahead and apply for Victoria.

Got to know that as this is the ending of the year, states doesn't give invitations easily and that too for my skill set.

Please advise.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

My advice for all is to apply as early as possible, you never know how things may change.

If you like Victoria, go for it.
Victoria is a little bit picky in granting nominations, and it has always been like this not just now at the end of the financial year.

If you wouldn't like to live in Victoria, then wait for 1st of July.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

what are the current timelines for CO allocation for a 190 applicant?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It's still 7 weeks.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

actual?? or as per website?


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> actual?? or as per website?


both. One of the forum member was allocated CO exactly at the end of 7th week.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

thats good then..


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Being a HR Applicant, I feel worried sometimes if i would get a CO within 07 weeks. What is the current average time for CO allocation for HR Applicants?? I applied on 24th March-14..still sleeping for a CO...ZzzzZZZZzzz


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I read that you need payslips from past employers for NSW SS. Do you need to get them translated if they're not in English? Just wondering. 
How many do you need?
Thx!


----------



## outkasted (Mar 26, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I read that you need payslips from past employers for NSW SS. Do you need to get them translated if they're not in English? Just wondering.
> How many do you need?
> Thx!


Translation is a must and it should also be certified.

All the best


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, certified translation is needed. 
2-3 per year should be enough.


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

* I've launched my VISA on the 12th of March. 
* 489 NSW Regional sponsorship.
* Anyone around the time?


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

msohaibkhan said:


> both. One of the forum member was allocated CO exactly at the end of 7th week.


We have a closer time scale.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

RGK2013 said:


> * I've launched my VISA on the 12th of March.
> * 489 NSW Regional sponsorship.
> * Anyone around the time?


I applied on 8th mar

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you also have more of a chance to get sponsorship if you have 65 points in stead of 60? Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Do you also have more of a chance to get sponsorship if you have 65 points in stead of 60? Can anyone clarify this?


I guess yes. The higher the points; higher the chances to lead the race.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Do you also have more of a chance to get sponsorship if you have 65 points in stead of 60? Can anyone clarify this?


I don't think so.
Its more about your occupation and your profile.
If you have a strong profile then your chances are higher.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## RGK2013 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nishant is absolutely correct. However, the weightage of your profile is decided by the number of points you claim and how you justify it.
Your occupation should either be in sol or csol.



Nishant Dundas said:


> I don't think so.
> Its more about your occupation and your profile.
> If you have a strong profile then your chances are higher.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys

Sorry for not being here for a while. 

Has everyone recieved SS from NSW?? Anyone is yet to get ??

My ack no 13/702 i recieved SS on March 13th.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Santhosh,

Everybody in the spreadsheet got SS, except 1 who was rejected. They said he over-claimed. He went for a review, but did not check back with us.

Some of us kept updating the spreadsheet, I would be good if you do it too.

Cheers


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know that system analyst is in nominated occupation of nsw ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NSW is closed till 1st of July. You cannot find out until they reopen, and issue a new list.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks mate , 

Currently i was not able to find system analyst in their list of occupation(although it clearly says that it is close).

Is there any possibility that new occupation like system or business analyst may get added after 1st july...
Any possibility...or they will only open the current existing occupation which is as of now closed ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There's always a possibility. States list changes a few times during the year, as States change politics more often.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Should i be able to apply for the same even in case i have 6 in each band...
i believe my case should be strong as i already have worked there for 11 months.

The reason why i am asking is that, sometimes, they put for most of ict profession as minimum requirement as 7 in each band.

Any suggestion , should i be able to go ahead or apply....may be seniors who already have applied and gor invitation can reply in best way ?

Please.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Should i be able to apply for the same even in case i have 6 in each band...
> i believe my case should be strong as i already have worked there for 11 months.
> 
> The reason why i am asking is that, sometimes, they put for most of ict profession as minimum requirement as 7 in each band.
> ...


Could you please repost with proper details.
Are you referring to what you can do after 1july 2014?
In that case no one knows as they change rules every time.
Best would be that you prepare your entire application from now and be ready.then on 1 July check on NSW website about your profession. If it it there with you being able to suffice their new requirements, then apply immediately.
If not then check websites of all other states and wherever you are eligible and you feel its a good place you apply there.

If above is what you seek then hope you are satisfied,or else please repost so can again give you a proper and correct answe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Could you please repost with proper details.
> Are you referring to what you can do after 1july 2014?
> In that case no one knows as they change rules every time.
> Best would be that you prepare your entire application from now and be ready.then on 1 July check on NSW website about your profession. If it it there with you being able to suffice their new requirements, then apply immediately.
> ...


Thanks Nishant for your answer, I got what i wanted.
Better i will prepare and start skill assessment and wait for July to see whats there for me,


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

By the Reports, it looks that NSW had 4000 Nominations to give this year (3900 till march, and probably the last 100 in April).
That's more than double than the next State (WA).
Makes me wonder if this cap is from DIBP or it's internal.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> By the Reports, it looks that NSW had 4000 Nominations to give this year (3900 till march, and probably the last 100 in April).
> That's more than double than the next State (WA).
> Makes me wonder if this cap is from DIBP or it's internal.


its something decided by DIBP in consultation with NSW..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

And it will all open from 1st july ?

Will it be like first come first serve or more upon points or depends upon the case strength ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

And it will all open from 1st july ?

Will it be like first come first serve or more upon points or depends upon the case strength ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Should open 1st of July, but you never know.
NSW is not so picky as other States, it looks like their policy is to get as many immigrants as possible. So first come first served, but you need to support anything you claim.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks mate


----------



## Nasim_Kamal (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Friends

I lodged my 190 on 27 feb. waiting for a CO. Anyone around same time got any CO.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi All, do you see a possibility of occupation 223111 getting reopened in July & IELTS core for states which were less, will they now ask for more?

Regards
Vishnu


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Seniors.
Is there any possibility to reopen Systems Administrator in NSW on 1st July????


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Seniors.
> Is there any possibility to reopen Systems Administrator in NSW on 1st July????


There is no way of knowing that.
But we can guess, if it was on the list the previous year, it will be again on the next year's list.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I lodged my 190 on 27 feb. waiting for a CO. Anyone around same time got any CO.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97

here is a list with timelines for NSW SS. You can add your details as well.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

NSW has stopped taking any further applications until July 2014.

My question is can I finalize all the necessary steps by May and then in June I submit my EOI and then once the State Sponsorship is opened again in July, I can perhaps apply for the SS ASAP. Will that be practical?

Secondly, any idea as to whether Software Engineer (261313) will be in the 2014 list of NSW SS for 190 and will they keep the same policy for Subclass 190. I understands that nobody have a crystal ball here to predict the future, but it’s just a general idea or thought. Maybe few of the reader have been tracking NSW 190 SOL List and their policies since past few years.

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> NSW has stopped taking any further applications until July 2014.
> 
> ...


That's the best thing to do.
In fact I suggest you not concentrate only on NSW.
Get yourself ready and when in July all states release their plans for the year, check them out, which are best suited for you, and choose.

To your second question, no one can predict what will happen in July, so best is to just wait it out

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends

I would like to apply for Southern Inland , NSW state sponsorship subclass 489, does any one know? what is their processing time nowadays?

is it better to apply for southern Inland for civil Engineer?

Do they provide sponsorship easily or they are strict?

Thanking you in advance...


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> That's the best thing to do.
> In fact I suggest you not concentrate only on NSW.
> Get yourself ready and when in July all states release their plans for the year, check them out, which are best suited for you, and choose.
> 
> ...


Actually the thing is, what I understood from the various post on this forum that Sydney and Melbourne are best cities for Software Engineers respective to job market. I have IELTS score of 6 in each, so i cannot apply for Victoria as it requires 7 IELTS in each module. So I thought I am only left with one option that is NSW.

Not sure which other states provide good job opportuninties for Software Engineers and accept candidates with IELTS band 6 in each. Will be great if i can get some info.

Thanks.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends
> 
> I would like to apply for Southern Inland , NSW state sponsorship subclass 489, does any one know? what is their processing time nowadays?
> 
> ...


which code you are applying for


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> which code you are applying for


Dear 

I am applying for code233211 Civil Engineer

Regards


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear
> 
> I am applying for code233211 Civil Engineer
> 
> Regards


So far I know their processing time is up to 4 weeks. have a look to the following link

Regional Development Australia - Southern Inland - Guidelines for Submitting a Skilled Regional Sponsored (Subclass 489) Visa Application


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am aware of NSW stopped accepting applications post 24-Dec-13. However, when I notice their SOL, code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) does not feature.

Does this mean they don't nominate this code at all or it is removed couple of months after July 2013?

If they don't nominate this code, is there any other way to apply for NSW SS since this code does not feature in SOL and hence cannot apply subclass 189 visa.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

rits101 said:


> I am aware of NSW stopped accepting applications post 24-Dec-13. However, when I notice their SOL, code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) does not feature.
> 
> Does this mean they don't nominate this code at all or it is removed couple of months after July 2013?
> 
> If they don't nominate this code, is there any other way to apply for NSW SS since this code does not feature in SOL and hence cannot apply subclass 189 visa.


if the code is not in the list then there is no way to apply. you can go for VIC or WA. your code is available in there. but for vic you need IELTS 7 in each..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

rits101 said:


> I am aware of NSW stopped accepting applications post 24-Dec-13. However, when I notice their SOL, code 135112 (ICT Project Manager) does not feature.
> 
> Does this mean they don't nominate this code at all or it is removed couple of months after July 2013?
> 
> If they don't nominate this code, is there any other way to apply for NSW SS since this code does not feature in SOL and hence cannot apply subclass 189 visa.


I do not know what list you have, but I do not think is valid. Since they stopped 190, there is no list available on their site. You need to wait until July for NSW list.


----------



## rits101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I do not know what list you have, but I do not think is valid. Since they stopped 190, there is no list available on their site. You need to wait until July for NSW list.


I am referring to this link http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi I am new to the forum, I will just share my experience so far. I have applied for NSW SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:

Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14

EOI to Orana and Southern Inland 03/04/14

Got invitation to apply in Orana on the same day like after 5 minutes I lodge my EOI. But I didn't go for it as they told me they are currently processing applications from December 2013, so I thought it would take time.

Got invitation to Full application in Southern Inland 29/04/2014
Sent Full application 30/04/2014
Awaiting decision of Application.

Occupation: Registered Nurse NEC 254499


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Orana will be rushing in July 2014 to decide all pending applications.
SI will be more relaxing until June 2014.
Why dont you pick visa 189?



NurseManny said:


> Hi I am new to the forum, I will just share my experience so far. I have applied for NSW SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:
> 
> Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14
> 
> ...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Orana will be rushing in July 2014 to decide all pending applications.
> SI will be more relaxing until June 2014.
> Why dont you pick visa 189?


which state you are in? do you have any idea that SI will reopen Systems Admin from the 1st of July????


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Orana will be rushing in July 2014 to decide all pending applications.
> SI will be more relaxing until June 2014.
> Why dont you pick visa 189?


Hi RNAussie,

I stand on 55 pts, I don't have 3 years overseas or 1 year Australian experience to get the extra 5 pts. I am currently in Melbourne. I tried to apply for VIC SS, I was not accepted they require 2 years experience. I only have 1 year volunteer overseas experience. So I decided to go for SRS 489. As I can't find a job that would give me a 457. I am on a visitor visa so I can't work to gain experience. I just took a bridging program, got AHPRA registered, processed ANMAC, and here I am now.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

I got visa 489 from Orana in Sep 2013 before my previous visa was expried. I lacked of 5 weeks to get 1 year Australian experience. In Dec 2013 I just got 60 points as I worked 5 more weeks to get 1 year Australian experience, then they suddenly CLOSED.... OMG.... BAD LUCK.
So I wish this July 2014 still will be the same last year 190 nomination requirements.




NurseManny said:


> Hi RNAussie,
> 
> I stand on 55 pts, I don't have 3 years overseas or 1 year Australian experience to get the extra 5 pts. I am currently in Melbourne. I tried to apply for VIC SS, I was not accepted they require 2 years experience. I only have 1 year volunteer overseas experience. So I decided to go for SRS 489. As I can't find a job that would give me a 457. I am on a visitor visa so I can't work to gain experience. I just took a bridging program, got AHPRA registered, processed ANMAC, and here I am now.


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> I got visa 489 from Orana in Sep 2013 before my previous visa was expried. I lacked of 5 weeks to get 1 year Australian experience. In Dec 2013 I just got 60 points as I worked 5 more weeks to get 1 year Australian experience, then they suddenly CLOSED.... OMG.... BAD LUCK.
> So I wish this July 2014 still will be the same last year 190 nomination requirements.


Thats good, we just have to grab every opportunity that come. Hopefully no big changes will come that will make getting visa much harder. So have you been living in the Orana Region? You can just probably wait for 2 years and work in the region and then apply for the 887. :smile:


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

U r right.

I look forward visa 190 as i got 60 points.

Wish no significant changes in July... Please the same last year requirements. (



NurseManny said:


> Thats good, we just have to grab every opportunity that come. Hopefully no big changes will come that will make getting visa much harder. So have you been living in the Orana Region? You can just probably wait for 2 years and work in the region and then apply for the 887. :smile:


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question how long does it take Southern Inland to give out approval? I have sent my full application on April 30. Till now I have no response if they have received my documents, I haven't heard anything from them. Is this normal? or Do they send acknowledgement that they received the documents? Thanks.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

NurseManny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question how long does it take Southern Inland to give out approval? I have sent my full application on April 30. Till now I have no response if they have received my documents, I haven't heard anything from them. Is this normal? or Do they send acknowledgement that they received the documents? Thanks.


In RDASI website its mentioned that the processing time will be upto 4 weeks. they should acknowledge shortly. all the best


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> In RDASI website its mentioned that the processing time will be upto 4 weeks. they should acknowledge shortly. all the best


yep 4 weeks, I thought it was 4 weeks for them for them to process EOI, because I've talked to Mareeca, the manager, she said it will just take 1-2weeks, I'm hoping for the best, I can wait, but I'm just a bit concerned that they may have not receive it. Thanks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have a score of IELTS 6 in each band and i want to apply for state sponsorship as Software Engineer (261313). 

Can anyone guide that for which states i can apply for state sponsorship for Software Engineer and 6 band in IELTS?

I am not able to locate information about sponsorship fee and process on NSW website. I think it was 300 AUD, but not able to find this info on their website now.
Can someone confirm?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a score of IELTS 6 in each band and i want to apply for state sponsorship as Software Engineer (261313).
> 
> ...


your occupation is available in NT, TAS and VIC. but for NT, as a offshore aplicant you need a job offer from NT. for TAS you need Tasmanian educational qualification and for VIC you need IELTS 7 in each. 

NSW SS fee is 300AUD but for 190 NSW SS is closed for this year.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

NurseManny said:


> yep 4 weeks, I thought it was 4 weeks for them for them to process EOI, because I've talked to Mareeca, the manager, she said it will just take 1-2weeks, I'm hoping for the best, I can wait, but I'm just a bit concerned that they may have not receive it. Thanks. :fingerscrossed:


So far I know sometimes they take times to acknowledge.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> NSW SS fee is 300AUD but for 190 NSW SS is closed for this year.


Thanks for response.

Can you share the NSW website link where it is mentioned? Actually I am new to migration and just want to understand the complete process of getting sponsorship. I have few specific questions if you can answer otherwise:

1. Like First we need to submit EOI, then which forms do we need to fill and send to NSW? And what required documents we need to send along with forms and 300 AUD banker's cheque?

2. Do I have to show some financial details like funds? If yes how much would it be for NSW?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> Can you share the NSW website link where it is mentioned? Actually I am new to migration and just want to understand the complete process of getting sponsorship. I have few specific questions if you can answer otherwise:
> 
> ...


So far I know you don't need to show any fund for NSW SS. Have a look to the following links: 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

You will find a FAQ link in there. I think it will help you.


----------



## dstanev (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello there,

Just wondering do you folks think the NSW immigration would lift the IELTS requirements to seven at each band as suggested by some here on the forum ?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

dstanev said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Just wondering do you folks think the NSW immigration would lift the IELTS requirements to seven at each band as suggested by some here on the forum ?


where did you find this


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Please read NSW frequently asked questions on their website
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/30717/FAQs-NSW-190-nomination-1.pdf


bdtomas said:


> where did you find this


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Need some information regarding banker's cheque for NSW nomination:

1. From where I can get banker's cheque of 300 AUD for NSW? And does it have any validity period?
2. Does this sponsorship amount (which is 300 AUD) change every year?

Can I do one thing that if I get all the documents ready with 300 AUD banker's cheque in June and once SS is open again in July I can send the documents immediately which can save me some time?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need some information regarding banker's cheque for NSW nomination:
> 
> ...


Answer is bold there


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

bdtomas said:


> Answer is bold there


Where are you located ? You can try banks like ICICI or HDFC if you are in India.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need some information regarding banker's cheque for NSW nomination:
> 
> ...


I presume you will have salary account in any of the banks. Pls ask that bank for your ease of transaction for an AUD DD. Most banks in India will have an correspinfing bank for this facility.

It is not of any difficulty my friend.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> I presume you will have salary account in any of the banks. Pls ask that bank for your ease of transaction for an AUD DD. Most banks in India will have an correspinfing bank for this facility.
> 
> It is not of any difficulty my friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Santosh, i am from India and have a salary account in Standard Chartered bank. Not sure if they provide foriegn currency DD or not.

And one thing more, we just need to ask bank to furnish a DD payable at (Industry & Investment NSW), would that be fine? Or do we need any other details like Beneficiary Name & Address, Beneficiary Account No, Beneficiary Bank Name & Address & SWIFT / SORT Code etc.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Santosh, i am from India and have a salary account in Standard Chartered bank. Not sure if they provide foriegn currency DD or not.
> 
> And one thing more, we just need to ask bank to furnish a DD payable at (Industry & Investment NSW), would that be fine? Or do we need any other details like Beneficiary Name & Address, Beneficiary Account No, Beneficiary Bank Name & Address & SWIFT / SORT Code etc.
> 
> ...


Just Walk in to branch. Tell them you have an account and need AUD DD, refer again the name carefully, i think it is NSW Trade & Investment....They will do the rest. They issue these days on a daily basis.

Not to worry.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Santosh, i am from India and have a salary account in Standard Chartered bank. Not sure if they provide foriegn currency DD or not.
> 
> And one thing more, we just need to ask bank to furnish a DD payable at (Industry & Investment NSW), would that be fine? Or do we need any other details like Beneficiary Name & Address, Beneficiary Account No, Beneficiary Bank Name & Address & SWIFT / SORT Code etc.
> 
> ...


One of my friend has done this from SCB Bangladesh. They asked for the application form for NSW SS(Copy), copy of passport thats all. He has got salary account with SCB as well. I think SCB in India will do so..


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I would be sending my documents for NSW nomination in July. 
My question is, my partner will also be coming with me to Australia, so do i also need to share wife's IELTS score to NSW for nomination?

My wife has not done IELTS yet, will it create any problem in NSW nomination?

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would be sending my documents for NSW nomination in July.
> My question is, my partner will also be coming with me to Australia, so do i also need to share wife's IELTS score to NSW for nomination?
> ...


If I am not wrong you don't need your partner's IELTS for NSW SS. you need it for DIBP Application.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would be sending my documents for NSW nomination in July.
> My question is, my partner will also be coming with me to Australia, so do i also need to share wife's IELTS score to NSW for nomination?
> ...


At State sponsorship stage you do not need to have spouse IELTS. It is required while filling EOI.

And, if you gonna apply in July, do not take DD now, opt only in July.

Santhosh


----------



## wahedshkh (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, any updates on case officer allocations??


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

wahedshkh said:


> Hey guys, any updates on case officer allocations??


please share your timelines........currently COs are allocated after 07 months of application lodgement..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

If you mean 7 weeks, then no, you have to add at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> If you mean 7 weeks, then no, you have to add at least 2 more weeks.


You mean for CO allocation ?? What is that additional 2 weeks buddy ??

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> please share your timelines........currently COs are allocated after 07 months of application lodgement..


Correction! its more than 07 weeks...... not months...  and yes you can ad upto two additional weeks .... but it may differ from case to case..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

that is the amended real time. I lodged 9 weeks ago, no sign of a CO. And i am not the only one.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> that is the amended real time. I lodged 9 weeks ago, no sign of a CO. And i am not the only one.


Oh ok. Good luck mate


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

May be we all are gonna receive direct grants


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> May be we all are gonna receive direct grants


There is shocker going on mates. Pls check your immi sie if any change in medical status immediately.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> There is shocker going on mates. Pls check your immi sie if any change in medical status immediately.


didn't understand what you are saying? there is no change in medical status .......


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> didn't understand what you are saying? there is no change in medical status .......


Good. Nothing for me as well. But for quite a few it has changed that it will be referred. Pls check subclass 190 slow grant thread


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

hELLO aLL

NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...

after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status is in Progress but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says processing? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still in progress let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!!

Regards


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Is there any benefit of applying in NSW regional for Software Engineer(261313)? 

-Sunil


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone, 

I have one doubt. If I apply for 189 - Skilled Independent, can i gain 5 points for partner experience if my partner's job is in CSOL?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have one doubt. If I apply for 189 - Skilled Independent, can i gain 5 points for partner experience if my partner's job is in CSOL?
> 
> ...


Yes you can get 5 points if your partner is in same code and assessed by same authority and should have IELTS 6 in each.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have one doubt. If I apply for 189 - Skilled Independent, can i gain 5 points for partner experience if my partner's job is in CSOL?
> 
> ...


No, you can't, your partner's job needs to be on the same list (SOL for 189).


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Considering the slow processing pace of DIBP, most of us might get our grants only from July. When do you guys plan to move in case you get it max. by July end?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Considering the slow processing pace of DIBP, most of us might get our grants only from July. When do you guys plan to move in case you get it max. by July end?


i might not be able to get it before August, as we are expecting in August, and i have to add the new born to my application as well... accordingly i am planning to travel by Dec 14/jan 15, If God permits.....


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I have in plan to fly over in maximum one month from Grant. 
I have already started preparing (selling, throwing away, and other stuff that takes a lot of time).


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i might not be able to get it before August, as we are expecting in August, and i have to add the new born to my application as well... accordingly i am planning to travel by Dec 14/jan 15, If God permits.....


Oh wow. Congrata mate. God bless.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I have in plan to fly over in maximum one month from Grant.
> I have already started preparing (selling, throwing away, and other stuff that takes a lot of time).


Great to hear !!! I like the positive energy, layball:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I have in plan to fly over in maximum one month from Grant.
> I have already started preparing (selling, throwing away, and other stuff that takes a lot of time).


How do you plan to find a job and accommodation.
Am planning to mnakje a short visit in auhguyst for a week

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh wow. Congrata mate. God bless.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> How do you plan to find a job and accommodation.


Since a job while offshore is next to impossible, I think moving there as quick as possible gives me better chance to find something faster.

For accommodation, I have several plans, probably a furnished short term in the beginning. The law there says you need to see the house before renting, so for long term lease I need to be there as well.

So all facts lead to a single conclusion - move down under ASAP.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> i might not be able to get it before August, as we are expecting in August, and i have to add the new born to my application as well... accordingly i am planning to travel by Dec 14/jan 15, If God permits.....


Congratulations Waqarali!! Great news!  All the very best for the 2 big things in your life!!!



Alnaibii said:


> I have in plan to fly over in maximum one month from Grant.
> I have already started preparing (selling, throwing away, and other stuff that takes a lot of time).


Not surprised at all! When I saw that you had all documents ready and uploaded it the very next day. You are a well prepared man and a positive one as well!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Since a job while offshore is next to impossible, I think moving there as quick as possible gives me better chance to find something faster.
> 
> For accommodation, I have several plans, probably a furnished short term in the beginning. The law there says you need to see the house before renting, so for long term lease I need to be there as well.
> 
> So all facts lead to a single conclusion - move down under ASAP.


Do keep in touch as we might be reaching there almost at the same timeline.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Since a job while offshore is next to impossible, I think moving there as quick as possible gives me better chance to find something faster.
> 
> For accommodation, I have several plans, probably a furnished short term in the beginning. The law there says you need to see the house before renting, so for long term lease I need to be there as well.
> 
> So all facts lead to a single conclusion - move down under ASAP.


dear Alnaibii

Many ppl after getting +Ve NSW SS, still not sure whether they will get the 190 Grant finally or not after knowing the delay emails and quota and other stuffs..some of them applied elsewhere for migration...BUT you are planning to move and preparing to sell stuffs...what a confidence Man !!! :hippie:

I just wanna wish all of NSW SSers a Grant ASAP...I am following all of your posts since NSW SS seeking days...remember it took almost 90+ days to receive SS and same thing happening again for the Grant !! don't know how long it would take...All the ppl's post seem very familiar n seem to be my family members and I can remember each user name..sometimes, i remember all the worries and speculation to get NSW SS ...so please keep update your status...we will get the Grant...:whoo:
:madgrin::rapture:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> dear Alnaibii
> 
> Many ppl after getting +Ve NSW SS, still not sure whether they will get the 190 Grant finally or not after knowing the delay emails and quota and other stuffs..some of them applied elsewhere for migration...BUT you are planning to move and preparing to sell stuffs...what a confidence Man !!! :hippie:
> 
> ...


Best of luck buddy!!!

We will all meet in NSW and have a nice get together party!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Best of luck buddy!!!
> 
> We will all meet in NSW and have a nice get together party!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Cheers to that !!


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> dear Alnaibii
> 
> Many ppl after getting +Ve NSW SS, still not sure whether they will get the 190 Grant finally or not after knowing the delay emails and quota and other stuffs..some of them applied elsewhere for migration...BUT you are planning to move and preparing to sell stuffs...what a confidence Man !!! :hippie:
> 
> ...


Will meet you guys in Sidney, i remember speculative emails being posted by thread members but at last we made it through. I know waiting is painful but it shall pass too... nothing is forever, just have faith .....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Will meet you guys in Sidney, i remember speculative emails being posted by thread members but at last we made it through. I know waiting is painful but it shall pass too... nothing is forever, just have faith .....:fingerscrossed:


That's true my friend!!!
We all have seen so much in the past few months.
In fact now am in a very peaceful stage as I know we have weathered all things and now only have to wait for email.
Best of luck to yo and all!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys, thanks for the support.
We have to be positive. Remember, the delay email is only this, a DELAY. 
We were lucky enough that NSW went through our papers already, so there is little chance DIBP will say Nay.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Since it is official that COs have been allocated till 1st March, can members please update the tracker sheet? Should help us get some idea about the progress and a relief to few of them as well.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Guys

I know it's a dumb question to ask, any thoughts about the occupations which will be available in the upcoming State sponsorship scheme from July? I have assessments for Developer programmer and Software and application programmer nec. I am a bit concerned about the list this time as some occupations have been flagged already.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Guys
> 
> I know it's a dumb question to ask, any thoughts about the occupations which will be available in the upcoming State sponsorship scheme from July? I have assessments for Developer programmer and Software and application programmer nec. I am a bit concerned about the list this time as some occupations have been flagged already.


At least one occupation out of all these will surely Be there!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> At least one occupation out of all these will surely Be there!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


how can we know which occupations are flagged... ?? 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Usmann_ said:


> how can we know which occupations are flagged... ??
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 17/04/2014.... Result - awaiting.... IELTS training started...


Why did you take 1 year just to get basic things done.
Hope no major issues in your application

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Flagged Occupations

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...ccupation-list/pages/flagged-occupations.aspx


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have a silly question.
My IELTS score is 6 each. If I appear in IELTS again and fall even short of this, so can I use my initial IELTS score card with 6 each or I have to use the new one?

Thanks in Advance!

-Sunil


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You can use which test you want.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a silly question.
> My IELTS score is 6 each. If I appear in IELTS again and fall even short of this, so can I use my initial IELTS score card with 6 each or I have to use the new one?
> ...


Yes you can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Is there any benefit of applying in NSW regional for Software Engineer(261313)? -Sunil


Hi

I am in sydney as of now doin my MBA course. The work scenario is really sad here as even my cousin who are citizens here are struggling. One of them is a professional accountant graduated from sydney itself and is still awaiting to get a job in his line.. Guys what am trying to say is dont expect to get jobs in your fields here. You have to start from scratch with working in shops n stuff. For office jobs if you dont have a reference nobody will consider u. 

I am a marketing specialist with 10 yrs of experience been in sydney since 4 months and still strugglin to get a job. I did get one but at an indian store to stand all day n do sales. 

So come if you are mentally prepared to give up your past n start from scratch.. Coz jobs here are tough for locals itself n its not a bed of roses to get a start.


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Mkgrover said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in sydney as of now doin my MBA course. The work scenario is really sad here as even my cousin who are citizens here are struggling. One of them is a professional accountant graduated from sydney itself and is still awaiting to get a job in his line.. Guys what am trying to say is dont expect to get jobs in your fields here. You have to start from scratch with working in shops n stuff. For office jobs if you dont have a reference nobody will consider u.
> 
> ...


nice advice bro... can i ask how much fee are you paying for an MBA?? 
i intend to do degree once i get there.. as i have done my BBA Hons.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Usmann_ said:


> nice advice bro... can i ask how much fee are you paying for an MBA?? i intend to do degree once i get there.. as i have done my BBA Hons. -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... ... IELTS training started...


Well.. For international students its almost 2600-4000AUD per subject for MBA Depending which univ you select. For citizens its as good as getting free education.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

This is damn worrying..but still so many of us want to get there..I have seen my friends who recently went, could grab a job though.

Is it case to case basis or is the situation really tight?

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> This is damn worrying..but still so many of us want to get there..I have seen my friends who recently went, could grab a job though. Is it case to case basis or is the situation really tight? Thanks Vishnu


As of now the situation is such that there are a lot of expats from over the world in sydney majorly china who have already taken over major job market. So the ones coming now are definately facing job problems. Evn international students studying only the courses required for PR which are in high demand are huge in number, creating more competion around. The companies prefer citizens as against PR and require strong local references as all professional companies verify old work experiences mentioned in your resume along with police records. 

You have to be exceptionally good at your interview or extremly lucky to get a job in your own field.. You might get lucky in other department other than your own at a lower level..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

U are scaring me now..hope HR is in demand still, we people are investing hard earned money...

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Mkgrover said:


> As of now the situation is such that there are a lot of expats from over the world in sydney majorly china who have already taken over major job market. So the ones coming now are definately facing job problems. Evn international students studying only the courses required for PR which are in high demand are huge in number, creating more competion around. The companies prefer citizens as against PR and require strong local references as all professional companies verify old work experiences mentioned in your resume along with police records. You have to be exceptionally good at your interview or extremly lucky to get a job in your own field.. You might get lucky in other department other than your own at a lower level..


Hi Mkgrover

It is definitely case to case basis. Based on 4 months experience in Sydney it is not possible to judge the market/companies. 

I agree that recruiters expect local references but that is not with every employer. I have been living here for 6 years + and I have seen many expats procuring jobs sooner after they arrive. 

Also
International students studying courses in demand cannot compete for jobs with a 5+ year experienced offshore pr immigrant. 
The police checks and citizenship requirements are only to work for federal government agencies. There are many aspiring immigrants on this forum and it is not a good idea to advise on job markets based on one's personal circumstances.


----------



## Usmann_ (Feb 19, 2014)

Mkgrover said:


> Well.. For international students its almost 2600-4000AUD per subject for MBA Depending which univ you select. For citizens its as good as getting free education.


thks bro for the answer... May you get what ypu will soon insha'Allah..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi lovetosmack,

I hope you are doing great. I got my ACS today and they deducted 4 years of my experience out of claimed 7 years. I have done "Bachelors of Engineering in Computer and Information Systems" with majors in computing and I have applied for "System Administrator" code. My degree is complete 4 years degree. when I re-opened my application today to verify my qualification details, both time taken and Full Time are missing or set to NULL only normal duration is set to 4 years, but still ACS guys should have opened the degree to verify the duration and etc?

Could you please letme know why they deducted 4 years rather than 2? To whom should I write to enquire about this 4 years deduction done by ACS?

I would really appreciate your swift response as I am getting curious

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## smmuneeb (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,

Is there anyone who submitted all his documents including Medical & PCC in the month of Feb/March 2014.

I submitted all my Docs to CO in last March but still waiting for it. I followed up but got delayed response mentioning the quota for 2013/2014 is finished.

Nay idea when i can expect grant???


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi lovetosmack,
> 
> I hope you are doing great. I got my ACS today and they deducted 4 years of my experience out of claimed 7 years. I have done "Bachelors of Engineering in Computer and Information Systems" with majors in computing and I have applied for "System Administrator" code. My degree is complete 4 years degree. when I re-opened my application today to verify my qualification details, both time taken and Full Time are missing or set to NULL only normal duration is set to 4 years, but still ACS guys should have opened the degree to verify the duration and etc?
> 
> ...


@Tauseef:

Can you post the output of your ACS removing your name and organizations names? Also, let me know if its a full-time degree or part-time or anything else I should be aware of?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> @Tauseef:
> 
> Can you post the output of your ACS removing your name and organizations names? Also, let me know if its a full-time degree or part-time or anything else I should be aware of?


Hi,

My degree was Full Time for 4 years. Following is the output of my ACS letter

*********************************************************

Dear Mr Raza,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 March 2014.Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer and Information Systems from NED University of Engineering and Technology completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/07 - 09/07 (0yrs 6mths)
Position: Assistant IT
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 09/07 - 10/08 (1yrs 1mths)
Position: Network Administrator
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 11/08 - 06/10 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: System Administrator
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 07/10 - 07/12 (2yrs 0mths)
Position: Manager Information Technology
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: MALAYSIA

Dates: 07/12 - 11/13 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Manager IT
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 12/13 - 03/14 (0yrs 3mths)
Position: ICT Projects Manager
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: PAKISTAN

********************************************************

I would appreciate your feedback in this regard.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Your report shows up fine but could be an oversight by ACS since you admit that you haven't mentioned it in the Full-Time & Duration taken. 

You need to submit an appeal since you see incorrect results.
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/How-to-Submit-a-Review-or-Appeal-.pdf

Read under the section "APPEAL APPLICATION".
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

But before that, I suggest you send a formal email to ACS at [email protected] & confirm with them if that's the right way to do it.

Also, update your query here too for more information - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1501.html

And read this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/273097-acs-review-appeal-outcome-6.html


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Your report shows up fine but could be an oversight by ACS since you admit that you haven't mentioned it in the Full-Time & Duration taken.
> 
> You need to submit an appeal since you see incorrect results.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/How-to-Submit-a-Review-or-Appeal-.pdf
> ...


I DON'T think it's an oversight.
I think appealing MAY be a waste of money.
BEFORE appealing - double check yourself.
Your education may NOT be closely related (it is NOT mentioned on ACS assessment for ANYONE).
Just go to ACS web site, and download the PDF file with information on required subjects.
You need to have studied a certain percentage of them.
Otherwise, ACS reduces 4 years instead of 2 (and it is NOT reflected on the assessment).

UPDATE: here's a direct link. Make sure you study this doc before doing anything or paying for review: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf

UPDATE2: according to this doc (page 9):
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
you need to have studied AT LEAST 65% of the courses mentioned to have a "closely related" (2 year deduction) outcome. Otherwise - it's a 4-years deduction.
QUOTE:
ANZSCO ICT Content 
In all educational qualifications, 65% of the ICT content must be closely related to the nominated 
occupation (ANZSCO) to meet the suitability criteria.

IMPORTANT NOTE: a 2/4 year deduction depends ONLY on your education transcript and the list of cources/subject (in relation to occupation), NOT on your work references.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Deejay_TNT said:


> I DON'T think it's an oversight.
> I think appealing MAY be a waste of money.
> BEFORE appealing - double check yourself.
> Your education may NOT be closely related (it is NOT mentioned on ACS assessment for ANYONE).
> ...


Well I had 20 ICT related courses out of 44 and Bachelors program was 4-years Full Time study. Please Advise


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Your report shows up fine but could be an oversight by ACS since you admit that you haven't mentioned it in the Full-Time & Duration taken.
> 
> You need to submit an appeal since you see incorrect results.
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/8158/How-to-Submit-a-Review-or-Appeal-.pdf
> ...


Hi Lovetosmack,

Your response is always great. I did fill in the Duration and Full-Time stuff, but I think it's application bug that those details were not saved, because when I open the application those details are missing.

One more thing I had 20 ICT courses out of 44 courses in my 4 years full time Bachelors program, could you please letme know what percentage of ICT course sums up for the degree to be recognised for Major in ICT Computing?

I checked online it is like 25% with more advance courses in the final year for the degree to be recognized as ICT Major


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Deejay_TNT said:


> I DON'T think it's an oversight.
> I think appealing MAY be a waste of money.
> BEFORE appealing - double check yourself.
> Your education may NOT be closely related (it is NOT mentioned on ACS assessment for ANYONE).
> ...


@Deejay_TNT: I'm sure you would have overlooked it. They ADMIT that he has a major in computing equivalent to Bachelors. Which is why I asked him to appeal since a COMPUTING MAJOR gets only a 2-year cut. You have anything to add ?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Dear Mr Raza,
> 
> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 19 March 2014.Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code.Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer and Information Systems from NED University of Engineering and Technology completed December 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an *AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing*.


@tauseef; They have admitted that you have a BACHELORS MAJOR IN COMPUTING. While there could be any other reason they might come up with, this definitely is not the reason.

They are contradicting their result statement. Before appealing send them an email. If they come back saying it was an oversight, then go ahead and appeal.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> @tauseef; They have admitted that you have a BACHELORS MAJOR IN COMPUTING. While there could be any other reason they might come up with, this definitely is not the reason.
> 
> They are contradicting their result statement. Before appealing send them an email. If they come back saying it could be an oversight, then go ahead and appeal.


Thanks a lot dude for the information. I have drop an email to them, lets wait for their response.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope you did mention it politely something on the lines of "though I HAVE BEEN assessed as a BACHELOR MAJOR IN COMPUTING, my results had 4 years deducted against the normal 2 years. Kindly suggest what needs to be done"... ??


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

I got NSW SS in 96th Day...After seven days lodged the Visa and 68 days elapsed but no sign of CO or whatsoever...its really painful to wait like that...189ers are now getting Grants in 14 days !!! Can you believe that ?? 

Its like I have been thinking about this visa thing for the last 200 days including skill assessment...most importantly, everyday, in my mind, I checked about this visa progress thing... !!! Unbelievable..!! Certainly, its excruciating waiting !!!


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> I hope you did mention it politely something on the lines of "though I HAVE BEEN assessed as a BACHELOR MAJOR IN COMPUTING, my results had 4 years deducted against the normal 2 years. Kindly suggest what needs to be done"... ??


Hi,

I got the following response today:

**************************************

Thank you for your email

Please be advised the qualification majored in ICT content but was not closely related to the ANZSCO code you have nominated.

Please be advised your qualification was not closely related to the nominated occupation and therefore required 4 years of closely related to the nominated occupation for you to meet the ACS requirements.

This was met on April 2011

If you would like to review you will need to do this via linking to an earlier application online.

*************************************************

Please letme know if I should still go for appeal/review

Regards 


Tauseef


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> I got NSW SS in 96th Day...After seven days lodged the Visa and 68 days elapsed but no sign of CO or whatsoever...its really painful to wait like that...189ers are now getting Grants in 14 days !!! Can you believe that ??
> 
> Its like I have been thinking about this visa thing for the last 200 days including skill assessment...most importantly, everyday, in my mind, I checked about this visa progress thing... !!! Unbelievable..!! Certainly, its excruciating waiting !!!


Almost every applicant from Pakistan and Bangladesh is passing through the same phase.... i started preparing for IELTS in Aug 13.........since then its almost 301 days......


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @Deejay_TNT: I'm sure you would have overlooked it. They ADMIT that he has a major in computing equivalent to Bachelors. Which is why I asked him to appeal since a COMPUTING MAJOR gets only a 2-year cut. You have anything to add ?


Yes, I do.
Bachelor with a *MAJOR* in computing can be:
1) closely related *MAJOR *to the nominated occupation = - 2 years.
2) NOT closely related *MAJOR* to the nominated occupation = - 4 years.

You have anything to add?

Please check the official DOCS first.
Also, this thread will give you more info:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...or-degree-but-deducted-4-years-experienc.html

It's NOT about "MAJOR/MINOR". It's about "closely/not closely related" *MAJOR *in computing.
How come NOBODY is willing to read the official DOCS? No assumptions, only OFFICIAL rules from ACS.

*lovetosmack,* please check the links to the ACS web site I provided earlier. Your assumptions are just incorrect and contradict the rules of ACS.


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the following response today:
> 
> ...


Just as I mentioned earlier. It is fully compliant with their rules (which are made official on their web-site).


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Deejay_TNT said:


> Just as I mentioned earlier. It is fully compliant with their rules (which are made official on their web-site).


Earlier in April 2012 I got ACS assessment and my degree was recognized to be major in computing and no years were deducted and it was not mentioned that it is not closely related to my ANZSCO Code.

I am just wondering how come the same degree is now misfit for the same Code when I applied again this Year?

Should I appeal or what? I had 21 Computer Science related courses as mentioned in the ACS guidelines out of 44, this make like 50% of the content. Here in Pakistan if we are doing B.E in Computer Sciences subjects are more or less same across the whole country in different universities with a provision to take 2-3 different subjects depending on the majors. Our courses are only designed to be a programmer or Computer Engineer (Systems or networks) that's it it then depends on individuals how they persue their career.

This is really strange, If I had done electrical, electronics or telecom, that would have made sense for deducting 4 years :-(

Guys please help me, I have to send the ACS result to NSW they are waiting for it and deducting 4 years means I would be short of 5 points again. I have also retaken my ielts and again in one module I get 6.5 marks.

Show me some way to make it work.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Could you try to assess a different occupation, closely related to your studies?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> Could you try to assess a different occupation, closely related to your studies?


You mean to say should I go for a review and ask ACS to give me Code that is best suited to my experience and degree?

But still my experience in largely in System Administration and using the same code I applied for NSW SS (using old ACS expired this year)


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*ICT Courses | System Administrator ANZSCO Code*

Hi Guys,

I got an assessment form ACS that though I have majors in "Computing" but my ICT contents are not closely related to my Occupation Code "System Administrator". All of my experiences as System Admin were counted but 4 years were deducted as Qualification is not closely related to ANZSCO Code. I then compiled a list of all of my ICT courses which I completed in my Bachelors degree to find out how close or wide they are for "System Administrator" ANZSCO Code. Could you please letme know if following courses are related to System Admin or not, may be you can provide one line input against each course:

1. Introduction to Computer
2. Programming Languages 
3. Computer Engineering Workshop-I (here we learned about server hardware types)
4. Computer Architecture and Organization
5. Data Structures
6. Object Oriented Programming (not closely related)
7. Logic design and switching theory-I (not closely related)
8. Computer Engineering Workshop-II (here we learned about server and network hardware)
9. Microprocessor based system design (not closely related)
10. Software Engineering (here we learned software testing methodologies etc)
11. Logic design and switching theory-II (not closely related)
12. Database Management Systems
13. Parallel Processing (we learned about distributed processing too in this course)
14. Digital Signal Processing (not closely related)
15. Computer Engineering Project (we covered backups, DR and BCP in this course)
16. Operating Systems
17. Fault design and reliable system design (here we learned about High availability and Fault tolerance in Computer Systems)
18. Internet Computing
19. Information Theory (not closely related)
20. Computer Systems Modeling
21. Computer Communication Networks

Your response/feedback would ideally help me to file appeal for my ACS assessment. Looking for usual swift response

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Deejay_TNT said:


> Yes, I do.
> Bachelor with a *MAJOR* in computing can be:
> 1) closely related *MAJOR *to the nominated occupation = - 2 years.
> 2) NOT closely related *MAJOR* to the nominated occupation = - 4 years.
> ...


Got it Deejay_TNT. I guess its because he doesn't have 65% of ICT subjects, they had deducted this. Now this is getting more complex year after year. My bad tauseef. I don't see much you can do now. :sad: Not even re-appeal like Deejay_TNT said.


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an assessment form ACS that though I have majors in "Computing" but my ICT contents are not closely related to my Occupation Code "System Administrator". All of my experiences as System Admin were counted but 4 years were deducted as Qualification is not closely related to ANZSCO Code. I then compiled a list of all of my ICT courses which I completed in my Bachelors degree to find out how close or wide they are for "System Administrator" ANZSCO Code. Could you please letme know if following courses are related to System Admin or not, may be you can provide one line input against each course:
> 
> ...


Here are the ACS curriculum requirements for "Systems Administrator" (from the link I gave you, official from ACS web-site).
Please check that you have studied at least 65% of what they mention:
(tick if you have studied the course, then count).
*IMPORTANT: it's about making sure that the list of courses you have studied maps (one-by-one) to 65% of the courses specified by ACS (list below).*

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units: 
 Algorithm design and development 
 Compilers 
 Data structures 
 Formal languages 
 Operating systems 
 Programming (application and/or system) 
 Software Engineering 
 Testing strategies and methods 

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: 
 Artificial intelligence 
 Automata theory 
 Business Information Systems 
 Business Process Reengineering 
 Computer Science 
 Database design 
 Database implementation 
 e-Commerce 
 Human Computer Interaction 
 Introduction to BIS 
 Introduction to ICT 
 Management Information Systems 
 Object oriented technologies 
 Project Management 
 Quality management 
 Requirements gathering 
 Software validation 
 System Design 
 Systems Analysis 
 Web engineering


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Deejay_TNT said:


> Here are the ACS curriculum requirements for "Systems Administrator" (from the link I gave you, official from ACS web-site).
> Please check that you have studied at least 65% of what they mention:
> (tick if you have studied the course, then count).
> *IMPORTANT: it's about making sure that the list of courses you have studied maps (one-by-one) to 65% of the courses specified by ACS (list below).*
> ...


Hi,

 I did a comparison, not exactly one to one. I found out following of my courses closely related to System Admin ANZSCO Code. The ICT units you mentioned are for software testers 


1. Introduction to Computer (1-to-1 Mapping)
*** related to ICT Course as per ACS Core Units
2. Programming Languages 
*** related to "systems programming" as per ACS core Units
3. Computer Engineering Workshop-I (here we learned about server hardware types)
**** related to "server related hardware and software" core unit of ACS
4. Computer Architecture and Organization
**** might be related to "server related hardware ..." core unit of ACS
5. Data Structures (1-to-1 Mapping)
**** related to "Data Structure" Core unit of ACS
6. Object Oriented Programming (not closely related)
7. Logic design and switching theory-I (not closely related)
8. Computer Engineering Workshop-II (here we learned about server and network hardware)
**** related to "server related hardware ..." core unit of ACS
9. Microprocessor based system design (not closely related)
10. Software Engineering (here we learned software testing methodologies etc)
11. Logic design and switching theory-II (not closely related)
12. Database Management Systems (1-to-1 Mapping)
**** related to "Database management systems" ACS Core Units
13. Parallel Processing (we learned about distributed processing too in this course)
**** might be related to Distributed Computing Section of ACS core units
14. Digital Signal Processing (not closely related)
15. Computer Engineering Project (we covered backups, DR and BCP in this course) (1-to-1 Mapping)
***** related to "Backup and Recovery" ACS Core Units
16. Operating Systems (1-to-1 Mapping)
***** related to "Operating Systems" ACS core Units
17. Fault design and reliable system design (here we learned about High availability and Fault tolerance in Computer Systems)
****** might be related to ACS "System Administration, Server hardware" etc ..not sure
18. Internet Computing (1-to-1 Mapping)
***** related to ACS core Unit "Internet and the Web"
19. Information Theory (not closely related)
20. Computer Systems Modeling
***** might be related to "System Administration" Core Unit of ACS
21. Computer Communication Networks (1-to-1 Mapping)
****** related to Data Communication of ACS Core Unit

Core ICT Units from ANZSCO "System Administrator" Code:

Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units:
•Backup and Recovery
•Data Encryption
•Database design
•Database implementation
•Database Management Systems-(Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS)
•Information Systems security
•Internet and the Web
•Operating systems- (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS)
•Server related hardware and software
•System Administration
•Systems Management
•Systems Programming
•Web Security

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units:

•Client Server Technology
•Computer networks
•Critical Path Method
•Data Communications
•Data policy
•Data structures
•Distributed Systems
•File Processing
•Introduction to ICT-(Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, Computer Science I)
•Project Management
•Quality management-(Quality Assurance, Software Quality)
•Testing strategies and methods

****************************************

Only 7 courses out of 21 ICT courses I have taken during my bachelors are on 1-to-1 Mapping, rest of them only matches due to some similarities in the theoretical part. One more thing was that three course like "Computer Engineering Workshop-1", Computer Engineering Workshop-2" and "Computer Engineering Project" were Project/LAB based courses. I think their Generic Title have misguided ACS and they haven't counted them too.

Please advise should I go for appeal, and if yes, how should I justify that my 65% ICT courses are closely related to my ANZSCO code. Should I provide them the course content and how would they verify the content?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Deejay_TNT (Jul 16, 2013)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did a comparison, not exactly one to one. I found out following of my courses closely related to System Admin ANZSCO Code. The ICT units you mentioned are for software testers
> 
> ...


Hi. Sorry for providing the courses for the wrong occupation code (I just clicked the occupation in "contents" part and copy-pasted, without checking). Thank you for having noticed that!

As for appeal, if you FEEL that you can prove your courses (their CONTENT) maps to ACS course list - then you can try (but it's not an easy task). For that - you can try providing a documented course content description (official from the university), on a university letterhead and signed/sealed - then you might have a chance.

It's not an easy task. You should first calculate yourself. ACS may NOT accept all of the courses - so, *to be safe*, I'd suggest that IF you can prove that the content of *70% *of the courses maps to the ACS course list - then the chances are higher.


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi guys, 

What are the chances for Developer Programmer (261312) is to get open this July for NSW SS? 

Thanks


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Hi guys, What are the chances for Developer Programmer (261312) is to get open this July for NSW SS? Thanks


Same boat mate!! Eagerly waiting for July 1st.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Same boat mate!! Eagerly waiting for July 1st.


probably they are not gonna remove any occupation until it has been removed by DIBP and DIBP seldom removes any from its SOL. u can wait, its only one month...meanwhile you can prepare other documents..


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

This looks interesting. 

2014-15 Migration Programme


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

As State sponsorships will begin from next month in July, I have few doubts:

1. Can I submit my EOI now in June itself? I read on few threads about creating or submitting EOI but I didn’t get a concrete answer like do we just need to just create an EOI or we need to submit it also after filling all the information?
2. If some changes happen in NSW nomination in July, can I update my EOI or I would have to create an altogether new EOI? And just to confirm there is no issue in creating more than one EOIs.
3. Can someone provide me the list of documents that I need to send to NSW for sponsorship?

Thank,
Sunil


----------



## rahul_aus_pr (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am writing to obtain the checklist and some information to submit NSW state sponsorship.

Question1:

My ACS is almost seven months old. It was issued in Dec 2013. I would like to know if i can use the same to submit NSW SS?

Question2: 
check list that i should be prepared with prior to July 1st. What i gather is below? Please advice if there is anything change or any additional documents required apart from this?

1) Application NSW state nomination
2) CV
3) IELTS
4) Skill Assessment result
5) Diploma, Degree, Masters - Mark sheets & certificate
6) Passport
7) Offer letter, Relieving letter,Work Reference letter, Service letter
8) Pay slips

Question3: 
Is that mandatory to get notary affidavit on documents such as payslips, offer letter, IELTS? I understand documents such as Degree, passport would require, but wanted to confirm on payslips and IELTS.Please advice. 

Question 4: 

Thirdly, I'm holding 55 points with OUT SS. I would like to claim additional 5 points with NSW SS. From here, what is the next course of action? i.e 
4-1) Create EOI, write EOI no on NSW SS application? question is more towards, should i SUBMIT EOI at this stage (the time of submitting NSW SS?)
4-1a) If Yes, does it have any problem as i have only 55 points at this stage???(, as i don't possess 5 points until i receive NSW SS)

or

4-2) should i hold and submit after i receive a confirmation from NSW SS authorities. Please confirm.

I would be glad if you can answer the above asap.

Thanks,
Rahul.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As State sponsorships will begin from next month in July, I have few doubts:
> 
> ...


Answers are in red...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

rahul_aus_pr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am writing to obtain the checklist and some information to submit NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


You should create an EOI. EOI number is required for NSW file. There is no problem you only have 55 points, you will have 60 when nominated, and you will be invited at that point.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> Answers are in red...


Hi, I got the application form. Few doubts:

1. Payslips come under optional category. I was just thinking that if i send payslips for my 7 years, they will be around 84 printouts for payslips only and i have to courier them, wouldn't it create any problem!! Can i email them my payslips if required?

2. I need a sample CV for NSW sponsorship, please help.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

rahul_aus_pr said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am writing to obtain the checklist and some information to submit NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I think that should be ok, if you are still working on same role in same company 

-Sunil


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi, I got the application form. Few doubts:
> 
> 1. Payslips come under optional category. I was just thinking that if i send payslips for my 7 years, they will be around 84 printouts for payslips only and i have to courier them, wouldn't it create any problem!! Can i email them my payslips if required?
> 
> ...


If you are claiming points for employment then you should send in some, i would suggest to send the current year payslips and for previous years only send one for each quarter, that would be like 20 or 30 documents.... they require attested copies, scanned emails won't work there.

their is no specific format of CV for NSW. your generic CV would suffice..


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I created EOI and filled all the information, but currently it is in DRAFT version. My question is:

1. Do I need to SUBMIT it now or after getting NSW sponsorship?
2. Can I make changes in my EOI after submitting it?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

In EOI, do I need to fill complete experience like I have 7 years? Or do I need to fill after deducting 2 years reduced by ACS?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You have to submit EOI. You can make changes until you get invited.
Fill all experience, but mark as relevant only what was assessed by ACS.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear friends
I applied for State Nomination in Regional Area Southern Inland, firstly they asked documents to check initially. Later they processed for Stage 2 , asked to provide the hard copies, and submit the fees.

I did this all on 28th May still waiting for their response, does any friend know how long it takes more?


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> You have to submit EOI. You can make changes until you get invited.
> Fill all experience, but mark as relevant only what was assessed by ACS.


Hi,

But there is not relevant indicator. They ask, if the experience is related to nominated occupation or not and my experience is related to nominated occupation. Shall i fill Not Related for initial 2 years which is deducted by ACS?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear friends
> I applied for State Nomination in Regional Area Southern Inland, firstly they asked documents to check initially. Later they processed for Stage 2 , asked to provide the hard copies, and submit the fees.
> 
> I did this all on 28th May still waiting for their response, does any friend know how long it takes more?


which code you are in


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi,
> 
> But there is not relevant indicator. They ask, if the experience is related to nominated occupation or not and my experience is related to nominated occupation. Shall i fill Not Related for initial 2 years which is deducted by ACS?
> 
> ...


Yes, otherwise you will end up with more points for experience, and risk a refusal.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

Please confirm that do I need to attest all of the below mentioned docs before sending them to NSW for sponsorship:

1) IELTS Report Card
2) Skill Assessment Result
3) Diploma, Degree, Masters - Mark sheets & certificate
4) Passport
5) Offer letter & Employment Reference letters
6) Pay slips

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please confirm that do I need to attest all of the below mentioned docs before sending them to NSW for sponsorship:
> 
> ...


yes, offcourse


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> which code you are in


The code is 233211.Civil Engineer 
I have sent the hard copies and submitted the fees also on 28th May.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> The code is 233211.Civil Engineer
> I have sent the hard copies and submitted the fees also on 28th May.


Normally they take around 4 weeks to acknowledge..best of luck


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

9.428571429
weeks have passed and still no news whatsoever regarding CO Allocation!!!


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

Waqarali20005 said:


> 9.428571429
> weeks have passed and still no news whatsoever regarding CO Allocation!!!


81 days hence 11.57 WEEKS gone by...still no sign of CO or whatsoever..DIBP's announcement of CO allocation within 07-09 weeks seems to be a JOKE now in my life....:dance:


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

mamunvega said:


> 81 days hence 11.57 WEEKS gone by...still no sign of CO or whatsoever..DIBP's announcement of CO allocation within 07-09 weeks seems to be a JOKE now in my life....:dance:


Lodged on 22nd March....Hopefully things change starting July...Good luck to all NSW aspirants....

Cheers


----------



## mamunvega (Mar 17, 2014)

now, i can relate why NSW Delayed the SS approval. I think they knew, it would be late to grant VISA so why put people on the frustrating situations. Instead, they released the grants one by one slowly. Now, we can see everybody is stuck in the Que and eagerly waiting for the GRANT.

I am wondering When will be the GRanT Masti ...the Great GRAND GRANT FUN !!


----------



## msohaibkhan (Aug 20, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> 9.428571429
> weeks have passed and still no news whatsoever regarding CO Allocation!!!


Well I have stopped counting days and weeks, let me count now. Yes it is 88 days since I lodged the application, that means I'm in 13th week



*


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi, I got the application form. Few doubts: 1. Payslips come under optional category. I was just thinking that if i send payslips for my 7 years, they will be around 84 printouts for payslips only and i have to courier them, wouldn't it create any problem!! Can i email them my payslips if required? 2. I need a sample CV for NSW sponsorship, please help. Thanks, Sunil


Hi Sunil,

Can you provide the link to the application form? I can't find it on the website. 

Thanks
Kranthi


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Can you provide the link to the application form? I can't find it on the website.
> 
> ...


Hi Kranthi,

Please find the link below 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...SW-Nomination-Application-Form-2013.07.05.doc

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi Kranthi,
> 
> Please find the link below
> 
> ...


Guys the form is old from 2013, are there any chances the form will be revised this year in July 2014?? Can we still use the old form to send our application??


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*ielts score*



rumel36 said:


> _shel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your information. I think it will be helpful for my application.
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Guys the form is old from 2013, are there any chances the form will be revised this year in July 2014?? Can we still use the old form to send our application??


I would wait until they announce they are open for 190. They may change some things in the application process.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Jamaloo said:


> rumel36 said:
> 
> 
> > can any one tell me what score i have to get ??????????????I am an industrial engineer and my governing body is Engineers Australia
> ...


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I would wait until they announce they are open for 190. They may change some things in the application process.


That's what i thought, but this will delay the application by 2 weeks atleast. As sending the application from India will take this much time. So the only worry would be that i will have little queue ahead of me already


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I understand, but you will take great risk. They may not open on 1st of July - it happened in 2012. In that case your file will end up in the bin.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I understand, but you will take great risk. They may not open on 1st of July - it happened in 2012. In that case your file will end up in the bin.


Yeah i know, that's why i am planning to apply after they have declared that they are accepting the applications.


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Help regarding fee payment*

Hi,

I am one of the NSW state sponsorship aspirant. I will be applying in 2014-2015 cycle. I want to prepare the related documentation before time. So that I can apply during early days when the NSW opens for applications. One thing i am still unable to find proper information about is that how can I pay NSW application fee while residing in Pakistan?

Some of points I want to clarify from those who have successfully applied for NSW application in past ,are:

1. Have you used demand draft to pay your fee?

2. Which bank in Pakistan can make Foreign currency Demand draft without asking for Foreign currency account ,in same bank?

3. Can I use other international financial services for demand draft? Like Western Union?

I shall be thankful if any one from seniors who can shed light on it.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I understand, but you will take great risk. They may not open on 1st of July - it happened in 2012. In that case your file will end up in the bin.


One small info I need, I have seen last year NSW was not having System Analyst in their list , 
Should we expect any change in this year or will it be same like that ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

None can give you that info, until the list is published. 
If I have to guess, the list will not change for 2014-2015. 

But you need to wait for 10 more days to find out.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> None can give you that info, until the list is published.
> If I have to guess, the list will not change for 2014-2015.
> 
> But you need to wait for 10 more days to find out.


Hmm...thanks , lets see


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Hmm...thanks , lets see


There will be no changes to Sol and csol as per latest news. Couple of additions are only brick layers and tile layers plus chef's.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

CSOL is only the base for NSW SNOL.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> There will be no changes to Sol and csol as per latest news. Couple of additions are only brick layers and tile layers plus chef's.


thats right, my occupation is already in the list, but it depends that state does have that in their list or not, 
like SA is in category of 189 but was in the list of 190 for NSW only...
thats the thing i wanted to confirm , but seems...i should wait for another 10 days.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> CSOL is only the base for NSW SNOL.


That is right....


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Yeah i know, that's why i am planning to apply after they have declared that they are accepting the applications.


I strongly suggest you not hurry.
Its not as if only fw hundred applications would b there, NSW gives out thousands if visas so be patient.
Understand that the main thing is that the entire application should be flawless.
You have to make them happy that looking at your application itself they would want to give you an invite.
But for that basic things should be right. For eg, the application form should be the one they give out as new, and next would be the fees.
Remember: just like you, all other applicants all over the world have to wait for the new forms. So you would be basically starting together with everyone. Also regarding the fees., though am not awre but it could be that they increase the fees, them in that case you are doomed.
So please be patient, have faith In god, be confident that you will get the invite and then proceed with a calm mind. Your one mistake due to hurry may kill your chances plus waste money, and burn your heart.
Also, I applied I'm November and now am waiting for the grant, and you are going to apply now in July itself, so I do not see any reason for being so so tense about it.
Relax, I know you will get the invite, just trust yourself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Yeah i know, that's why i am planning to apply after they have declared that they are accepting the applications.


By the way, if you send application by dhl blue dart, it will reach there by the 4th day itself. I would suggest this way - after they open in July, you prepare the form and visit the bank for making the international did for payment. I assume you would have already prepared everything else.
Then try to courier the application the next day, but BEFORE 3PM. reason is if you give parcel before their cutoff time, it leaves for the airport that day itself. So by the next day it is already left from India and reached their central sorting facility at hong Kong I think. Second day would pass at that facility and leave for Sydney that night, so your parcel would reach Sydney on the third day around afternoon. And on the fourth day early morning the parcel will be delivered to NSW office.
Now I know you must have thought, why waste a day, I will get up early in the morning download the form, fill it up,then go to bank, get the draft and straightaway send the parcel!!!! Heheheh
Reason I hope you keep the application with you, and go through every smallest of things ten times,nd for that you will need a day!!!!!

Best of luck!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> By the way, if you send application by dhl blue dart, it will reach there by the 4th day itself. I would suggest this way - after they open in July, you prepare the form and visit the bank for making the international did for payment. I assume you would have already prepared everything else.
> Then try to courier the application the next day, but BEFORE 3PM. reason is if you give parcel before their cutoff time, it leaves for the airport that day itself. So by the next day it is already left from India and reached their central sorting facility at hong Kong I think. Second day would pass at that facility and leave for Sydney that night, so your parcel would reach Sydney on the third day around afternoon. And on the fourth day early morning the parcel will be delivered to NSW office.
> Now I know you must have thought, why waste a day, I will get up early in the morning download the form, fill it up,then go to bank, get the draft and straightaway send the parcel!!!! Heheheh
> Reason I hope you keep the application with you, and go through every smallest of things ten times,nd for that you will need a day!!!!!
> ...


Thanks for the valuable advise Nishant, i will be waiting for sure. I also don't want any flaws in the application. You know its more of curiosity so that you end up early in the queue . But yes i agree with you that we should wait as even a small change in the form nd fees ruin the whole application.

All the best with your wait man...hope you get the invite as soon as the visas are open....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> By the way, if you send application by dhl blue dart, it will reach there by the 4th day itself. I would suggest this way - after they open in July, you prepare the form and visit the bank for making the international did for payment. I assume you would have already prepared everything else.
> Then try to courier the application the next day, but BEFORE 3PM. reason is if you give parcel before their cutoff time, it leaves for the airport that day itself. So by the next day it is already left from India and reached their central sorting facility at hong Kong I think. Second day would pass at that facility and leave for Sydney that night, so your parcel would reach Sydney on the third day around afternoon. And on the fourth day early morning the parcel will be delivered to NSW office.
> Now I know you must have thought, why waste a day, I will get up early in the morning download the form, fill it up,then go to bank, get the draft and straightaway send the parcel!!!! Heheheh
> Reason I hope you keep the application with you, and go through every smallest of things ten times,nd for that you will need a day!!!!!
> ...


Good advice! Also, I would suggest on getting this done on a weekday and not anywhere close to a weekend since the package ends up sitting in the Singapore facility on the weekends and is delivered only on Monday. I had a really close call. My package was delivered on 23rd Dec evening 5.00PM local time and NSW closed the invites on 24th Dec


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Good advice! Also, I would suggest on getting this done on a weekday and not anywhere close to a weekend since the package ends up sitting in the Singapore facility on the weekends and is delivered only on Monday. I had a really close call. My package was delivered on 23rd Dec evening 5.00PM local time and NSW closed the invites on 24th Dec


Woo hoo!!!!!!
That was pretty close buddy!!!
Feels as if we just got saved in the nick of time against a running train coming at full speed at us!!!!
It means your destined to come to Australia my friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!!
> That was pretty close buddy!!!
> Feels as if we just got saved in the nick of time against a running train coming at full speed at us!!!!
> It means your destined to come to Australia my friend!!!
> ...


Hehehe... Yes, that was the feeling. I wish that what you mentioned comes true soon 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Funds for NSW SS*

I've been going through a lot of forums but never got a concrete reply.

I'll be going for NSW SS as a Software Engineer this year in July. What are the funds required for NSW SS. My agent says its AUD$30000 but I can't find it anywhere on NSW website.
Also, can we show parents funds with an affidavit from them that they are ready to support in case need arises as I don't have that much funds in my account.

If would be great if someone has official confirmation on this.

Thanks


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> I've been going through a lot of forums but never got a concrete reply.
> 
> I'll be going for NSW SS as a Software Engineer this year in July. What are the funds required for NSW SS. My agent says its AUD$30000 but I can't find it anywhere on NSW website.
> Also, can we show parents funds with an affidavit from them that they are ready to support in case need arises as I don't have that much funds in my account.
> ...


Nsw does not ask for proof of funds but suggest u have sufficient funds to support yourself once u land in nsw.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for the information Tarun.

Do you have any official communication or website which says this?

Thanks


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Thanks for the information Tarun.
> 
> Do you have any official communication or website which says this?
> 
> Thanks


Sunny i am i touch with agents and all of them confirmed the same. I have read it somewhere if i fins the link i will forward the same to you. Till then relax and do not worry. The nsw form has the checklist nd it says what all you need, there is no mention of funds there.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Thanks for the information Tarun.
> 
> Do you have any official communication or website which says this?
> 
> Thanks


NSW does not ask for proof of funds!!!
You can have zero dollars in your account but still apply!!! Provided your application money draft does not bounce!! Hehehe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have one doubt. I read on some forum that if we apply through state sponsorship then we are not eligible to work in main city for first two years.

Suppose if I apply for NSW sponsorship then i cannot work in Sydney for first two years, is that true?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one doubt. I read on some forum that if we apply through state sponsorship then we are not eligible to work in main city for first two years.
> 
> ...


May be you are talking about 489 TR visa...
For 190 visa, thts not true...more research is needed from you


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> NSW does not ask for proof of funds!!!
> You can have zero dollars in your account but still apply!!! Provided your application money draft does not bounce!! Hehehe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


For 190 there is no such condition.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Salam brothers & sisters:

I am an Electrical engineer but have been assessed as an Engineering Technologist by Engineers Australia sadly. I am interested to work in Sydney but unfortunately my occupation 233914 is not in the skilled occupation list. As you are following this thread can you please tell me that was this occupation in the list 2013-14 and has been removed due to fullfillment of quota or it was never in the list from scratch. what are its chances that it will be included in the 2014-15 list.

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Salam brothers & sisters:
> 
> I am an Electrical engineer but have been assessed as an Engineering Technologist by Engineers Australia sadly. I am interested to work in Sydney but unfortunately my occupation 233914 is not in the skilled occupation list. As you are following this thread can you please tell me that was this occupation in the list 2013-14 and has been removed due to fullfillment of quota or it was never in the list from scratch. what are its chances that it will be included in the 2014-15 list.
> 
> Regards


Google occupation list nsw.
You will get their entire list of occupations.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Google occupation list nsw.
> You will get their entire list of occupations.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


sorry you did not understood what I have written.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> sorry you did not understood what I have written.


What Nishant meant to say you Google for the list of 2013 - 14 nd see if this occupation was there or not. If it was there most likely it will be there this time also, if not than it has less chances of getting included this time.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> What Nishant meant to say you Google for the list of 2013 - 14 nd see if this occupation was there or not. If it was there most likely it will be there this time also, if not than it has less chances of getting included this time.
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun,
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


thanks for your reply. yes I have the list for 2013-14. That occupation 233914 is not in that list. My question was that if any occupation has reached its cap level it is totally removed from the list or it is still there with remarks that its cap level has been reached..thanks again.

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> thanks for your reply. yes I have the list for 2013-14. That occupation 233914 is not in that list. My question was that if any occupation has reached its cap level it is totally removed from the list or it is still there with remarks that its cap level has been reached..thanks again.
> 
> Regards


For each year the list is refreshed with fresh no of visa slot.
For example, if chemical engineers were there, and then in December all chemical engineer invites had been given out then that occupation would be suspended. Then you would have to wait for the next year, where if they need chemical engineers they will keep the quotas same as previous year or changes would be made such as reduction in no of visas under that occupation or complete removal itself.

In your case, you have to wait till 1july when each state and dibp itself will provide new and fresh list.
Do remember, if you are checking dibp list then you may not have your occupation. I would suggest that in first week of July you check website of all states for their fresh lists, who knows which state might want your type of professionals!!!
Best of luck!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> thanks for your reply. yes I have the list for 2013-14. That occupation 233914 is not in that list. My question was that if any occupation has reached its cap level it is totally removed from the list or it is still there with remarks that its cap level has been reached..thanks again.
> 
> Regards


If it is not on the list, there never was. If an occupation is reaching its cap, it is marked as not available, not removed from the list.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*Query on Fee for NSW nomination application*

A new-bie here. Apologies if it is such a dumb question. Is there an application fee for NSW nomination application - besides the one for 190 visa application fee ? I have a good look through business.nsw.gov.au site(I am not able to paste the URL here), but I couldn't find out anything about it. I thought there is one, because FAQ at the above URL says there is no credit card facility for application-fee payment, while DIBP site says credit card facility is available for 190 application fee payment.

Probably I may have to read through more.

-Kishor


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

pkkishor said:


> A new-bie here. Apologies if it is such a dumb question. Is there an application fee for NSW nomination application - besides the one for 190 visa application fee ? I have a good look through business.nsw.gov.au site(I am not able to paste the URL here), but I couldn't find out anything about it. I thought there is one, because FAQ at the above URL says there is no credit card facility for application-fee payment, while DIBP site says credit card facility is available for 190 application fee payment.
> 
> Probably I may have to read through more.
> 
> -Kishor


I have read it somewhere, 300 aud for NSW and for victoria, they don charge.
U need to wait till july to process...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

pkkishor said:


> A new-bie here. Apologies if it is such a dumb question. Is there an application fee for NSW nomination application - besides the one for 190 visa application fee ? I have a good look through business.nsw.gov.au site(I am not able to paste the URL here), but I couldn't find out anything about it. I thought there is one, because FAQ at the above URL says there is no credit card facility for application-fee payment, while DIBP site says credit card facility is available for 190 application fee payment.
> 
> Probably I may have to read through more.
> 
> -Kishor


Hi Buddy

Fee for NSW state sponsorship is 300 AUD (i assume you are offshore) made payable to NSW Trade and Investment.

No question is Dumb here mate, We all started just like you are today, With only aspiration backed by pure determination. I am sure you will be far more knowledgeable in the coming days.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!

Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????

But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.

Best of luck guys!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Query on the Attestation:-

Hi Guys,

I am from India and had notary-attested the documents an year back itself. But could not proceed with the process that time. Would that attestation still be valid - what do you guys think ?

Regards
Kishor


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea about upcoming IELTS requirement for nomination (2014/15) of occupation software engineer 261313 ?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

kashefbasher said:


> Does anyone have an idea about upcoming IELTS requirement for nomination (2014/15) of occupation software engineer 261313 ?


I personally think NSW T & I won't change anything regarding NSW visa subclass 190 nomination requirements for 2014/15. They may add or remove occupations which has not been currently in demand.

In my point of view, they won't change the requirements as last year was.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I personally think NSW T & I won't change anything regarding NSW visa subclass 190 nomination requirements for 2014/15. They may add or remove occupations which has not been currently in demand.
> 
> In my point of view, they won't change the requirements as last year was.


Was there any minimum ielts req last year , I dont think so...


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Was there any minimum ielts req last year , I dont think so...


There is minimum ielts of 6 each in 4 modules.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> There is minimum ielts of 6 each in 4 modules.
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun,
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


I really strongly believe this year, NSW T & I won't change the requirements.
I think that IELTS will be required minimum 6 in each components unless your skills assessing authority needs the 7 IELTS in each bands.

Work experience will no need to be proved if you are not claming skilled points.

Just believe it, believe the positivity.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

pkkishor said:


> Query on the Attestation:-
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


I do not see any problem with this. Unless the notary had the license withdrawn.


----------



## smr_ksr (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have applied for ACS as Software Engineer ( 261313) and waiting for result. I am planning to apply for New south Wales state nomination when they will open it in July-2014. Last time they have closed in Dec-2013. My question is is there anybody who has idea that after approximately how much time cap reached for Software Engineers ( 261313) It will be very helpful if any one can tell that last year when cap limit was reached for Software Engineers(261313)


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am looking for system analyst, lets hope they come up with this year , keepinh fingers crossed.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

smr_ksr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for ACS as Software Engineer ( 261313) and waiting for result. I am planning to apply for New south Wales state nomination when they will open it in July-2014. Last time they have closed in Dec-2013. My question is is there anybody who has idea that after approximately how much time cap reached for Software Engineers ( 261313) It will be very helpful if any one can tell that last year when cap limit was reached for Software Engineers(261313)


there are no occupational ceilings for 190 anymore.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

pkkishor said:


> Query on the Attestation:-
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> ...


Buddy do not worry, its perfectly fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy do not worry, its perfectly fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thanks a lot Nishant Dundas and Alnaibii. That makes me a lot relieved.

-Kishor


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

any idea when the list will be out?is it on july 1st..?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess so. They had 6 months to prepare it.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I guess so. They had 6 months to prepare it.


Rightly said. They closed on 24th Dec 2013 which is insane.

Perhaps it says number of people flocking NSW. Hopefully some of us who already recievedd SS can be of any help.

Pls keep shooting your queries.

Good luck friends. Get your papers ready.

Cheers


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

Guys, quick question about documents for state sponsorship. I have gone through the blog and noticed that ACS assessment should also be notarized (certify as true copy of original) but since original is an E-mail, can we go to Justice of Peace to certify the copy or since there is no hard copy JP will be objecting to do that.
To explain further, I am in Australia already , I know if I was in India we can cut corners and get stuff notarized, but over here I am not sure if they certify an Email response, can some one shed light on this?
On the same note do I need to get notarized my pay slips as well, which points back my above question since they are electronic generated as well.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

san2kothapalli said:


> Guys, quick question about documents for state sponsorship. I have gone through the blog and noticed that ACS assessment should also be notarized (certify as true copy of original) but since original is an E-mail, can we go to Justice of Peace to certify the copy or since there is no hard copy JP will be objecting to do that.
> To explain further, I am in Australia already , I know if I was in India we can cut corners and get stuff notarized, but over here I am not sure if they certify an Email response, can some one shed light on this?
> On the same note do I need to get notarized my pay slips as well, which points back my above question since they are electronic generated as well.


Where did you read it should be notarized ? I don't think so. I didn't do it. If we don't have the original copy how can we notarize it ? Doesn't make sense actually.


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Where did you read it should be notarized ? I don't think so. I didn't do it. If we don't have the original copy how can we notarize it ? Doesn't make sense actually.


Absolutely mate...I am with you on this...but I heard it from an Agent (Y-Axis) and also remember reading somewhere in the same thread, however could not point back now...any way good to hear that you have not done it and haven't faced any road blocks getting the SS


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

san2kothapalli said:


> Absolutely mate...I am with you on this...but I heard it from an Agent (Y-Axis) and also remember reading somewhere in the same thread, however could not point back now...any way good to hear that you have not done it and haven't faced any road blocks getting the SS


Just curious to know. Why are you with YAxis when you are already in Oz ? Indian immigration consultants know not much. At least thats a common review by everyone who have used them. Though there are a few agents I personally know, who know what they are doing. They don't have these fancy shops like YAxis or Opulentuz, but they do a really good job in helping people. As for me, I'm doing it on my own. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## PetrolHead2014 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am a total newbie here and have a few queries if you could help me out please. I just filled in the EOI for 190. I am getting 65 points but I don't want to claim 5 points for my work exp (which has been positively assessed by EA) as I don't have some of the pay slips and it will be a lot of hassle trying to get hold of them. Thus,
1. Can I apply with 60 points without claiming any work exp points? Or does NSW require us to have some sort of relevant work exp?
2. Does the NSW 190 invitation depend on points? (Meaning could I get a faster invite if I claimed the additional 5 points?)
3. Do I still mention all my work exp in the EOI but as non-relevant or just not mention them at all?

Cheers!


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Where did you read it should be notarized ? I don't think so. I didn't do it. If we don't have the original copy how can we notarize it ? Doesn't make sense actually.


Yes, agree that it makes sense that we cannot notarize the document for which we dont have hard copy.

However, in the NSW SS nomination form for 190, it is mentioned that ALL the documents must be certified. So if we don't certify a couple, we are leaving a gap which could cause delay ? However, they may also suspect how the notary guy put the seal without seeing a hard copy !

I see that you also applied for NSW SS, did you have to notarize your resume also ?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

is the new list out?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Yes, agree that it makes sense that we cannot notarize the document for which we dont have hard copy.
> 
> However, in the NSW SS nomination form for 190, it is mentioned that ALL the documents must be certified. So if we don't certify a couple, we are leaving a gap which could cause delay ? However, they may also suspect how the notary guy put the seal without seeing a hard copy !
> 
> I see that you also applied for NSW SS, did you have to notarize your resume also ?


Resume cannot be notarized my friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

I just completed the EOI a few minutes back choosing 190. Can someone guide me on how I can apply for NSW State Sponsorship?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

AKN said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just completed the EOI a few minutes back choosing 190. Can someone guide me on how I can apply for NSW State Sponsorship?


You need to wait until they are open, probably 1st of July.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> You need to wait until they are open, probably 1st of July.


Sorry for troubling you.. Can you provide the exact link? I have been searching on the NSW website but don't seem to find the current link or is it online only when they open it again post July 1st.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

this is the link. they will give new instructions when they open.


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Resume cannot be notarized my friend!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I will take your word, since you have already obtained a NSW SS 
Can you tell me for which of these documents, you did NOT need a notary seal.


Tab 1	Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) Visa Application Form
Tab 2	Full Curriculum Vitae /Resume
Must clearly state skills, qualifications and work experience to date
Tab 3	Skills Assessment by appropriate Australian Assessing Authority2
Tab 4	Bio Page of Passport 
Existing Australian visa (if applicable)
Tab 5	English Language Ability Test Results
IELTS or OET
Tab 6	Qualifications 
Certificates and academic transcript
Tab 7	Employment References
Certified, signed, dated and meeting all requirements in DIAC3 Booklet 6
OPTIONAL (recommended)
Tab 8	Letters of Reference
(Certified, signed and dated)
Tab 9	Letters of Appointment
(Contracts of Employment)
Tab 10	Payroll Record


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> I will take your word, since you have already obtained a NSW SS
> Can you tell me for which of these documents, you did NOT need a notary seal.
> 
> Tab 1	Skilled &#150; Nominated (subclass 190) Visa Application Form
> ...


1, 2

Rest all get notarized.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Resume cannot be notarized my friend!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I got it notarized and sent it. Yeah, it cost me a bit more but better have everything than missing out I guess. Got the invite just fine


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> I got it notarized and sent it. Yeah, it cost me a bit more but better have everything than missing out I guess. Got the invite just fine


But what's the point in getting it notarized.
We notarize things to prove that the documents of any organization are true or not.
In case of resume you cannot since a month after you notarize it will change Based on circumstances, plus its a personal document. For personal documents we have to procure an affidavit stating that the resume is correct and get it on stamp paper.
The lawyer might not be aware and just for money he might have notarized it, but practically speaking it should not be required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

just wondering if they will update it before 1st of july? is their any update/news on the website. I am unable to find anythign.please help


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1, 2
> 
> Rest all get notarized.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Correct. 1 & 2 are not required.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> just wondering if they will update it before 1st of july? is their any update/news on the website. I am unable to find anythign.please help


Only post-july

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> But what's the point in getting it notarized.
> We notarize things to prove that the documents of any organization are true or not.
> In case of resume you cannot since a month after you notarize it will change Based on circumstances, plus its a personal document. For personal documents we have to procure an affidavit stating that the resume is correct and get it on stamp paper.
> The lawyer might not be aware and just for money he might have notarized it, but practically speaking it should not be required
> ...


Honestly, neither of us were bothered. He was willing to get it done for a fee and I just didn't want the hassle of a "document missing being notarized"


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Honestly, neither of us were bothered. He was willing to get it done for a fee and I just didn't want the hassle of a "document missing being notarized"


Hi Guys,

I have been waiting for the new form to be available on nsw web site so that i can apply. Request all those who are waiting to post a reply to this forum as soon as some one see's the form nd new instructions. I will also keep an eye nd poat as soon as i see some progress.

Thanks
Tarun,
Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by DavidBenjamin View Post
> 
> I will take your word, since you have already obtained a NSW SS
> Can you tell me for which of these documents, you did NOT need a notary seal.
> ...


Does that mean I will have to notarize the ACS result ? Even if I manage to do it in India, will the NSW guy verifying it not think how the legal person in India verified it without the original ?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

*NSW reopens in Mid July*

I rang NSW, they informed that they will reopen 190 nomination in Mid July...
I am disappointed as I expect that they will repen on 01/07/2014.
)):


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Does that mean I will have to notarize the ACS result ? Even if I manage to do it in India, will the NSW guy verifying it not think how the legal person in India verified it without the original ?


Sorry. I overlooked. You are correct. 1,2 & 3 need not be notarized. :doh:


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a bad news, I was getting stuff ready even today.


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry. I overlooked. You are correct. 1,2 & 3 need not be notarized. :doh:


Never mind. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> That's a bad news, I was getting stuff ready even today.


New migration number NSW 02 9842 8155


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Any idea on this ? 

Did NSW sponsored 263111 (Computer Network & Systems Engineer) in the past ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Never mind. Thanks for your reply.


How many months of payroll record be good enough to submit ? I have about 10 years of experience and if I have to submit for all those years, it would become a very big bundle of documents to be couriered - so wondering if 6 or 12 months of current experience be good enough or not.

Also, as the payslip electronically generated, does that have to be notarized ?

Thanks
Kishor


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*About Payroll Record*



DavidBenjamin said:


> Never mind. Thanks for your reply.


How many months of payroll record be good enough to submit ? I have about 10 years of experience and if I have to submit for all those years, it would become a very big bundle of documents to be couriered - so wondering if 6 or 12 months of current experience be good enough or not.

Also, as the payslip electronically generated, does that have to be notarized ?

Regards
Kishor


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Does that mean I will have to notarize the ACS result ? Even if I manage to do it in India, will the NSW guy verifying it not think how the legal person in India verified it without the original ?


Do u really think NSW is gonna think that much!!!
They need notarized docs and they are hell concerned from where it is done,
The requirement of dibp for notarized docs is pretty simple and straight forward, that it should show the stamp address name and date of notarization, and each document should b legible...
As long as u do that it doesn't matter my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*Regarding the Payroll Record*

I have about 10 years of experience, so wondering if the payslips for 6 to 12 months would be good enough to submit ? Also, as this being electronically generated, do the attestation required ?

-Kishor


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*Claiming employment points for 190 SkillSelect*

I have one more query besides the one I asked above about the payslip.

I have done ACS skill assessment in last Jan 2013. And I continue with the same company even now. And now when I apply for 190, I I do not want to claim those additional duration, as I do not want again to for another ACS skill assessment. But then in 190 employment record section, how should I fill in the end-date for this particular employment record - should it be the date I applied for ACS ? or is it OK to leave it empty ?

-Kishor


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

*currently on UC457*

Sorry for my poor interpretation skills, but I want a second opinion here..!!

I found this line _"The NSW Skilled Occupation List will be expanded and will include all occupations on the 2013/14 NSW Skilled Occupation List as well as those occupations added to the SOL by AWPA in 2014._ " in NSW Business site. Does this mean when they open up on 14-July whatever the previous list was having they are going to have it and will also include the recently updated SOL from Immigration site notification.
All I am after is ,last yr, Software Engineer(261313) was part of SOL and NSW SS list, having said that, if 261313 is part of SOL for 2014-15 as well, then it will be part of NSW SS list as well, am I right?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

*Lets meet in NSW my friends!!*

Hi guys!!

Since we are all eager for our life in Australia, I thought why not we all meet up after relocating to NSW so that we can all support and help each other, make a great social circle there.
I mean think of it, after landing there, we all would be just all alone.

Since rules do not permit to post anything which would ask for personal info, i guess the way out would be to just PM me, to take matters forward.
I will start preparing a list of expat members who want to join and every month share details on no. Of members joined and when they plan to relocate. Based on response and support, lets see how we can take this forward.
I would be in office the whole day so if you dont get a confirmation from me then please do not fret. I will reply once home my friends!!
See you all soon in Australia!!
Please send me a PM if interested in this initiative!!


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

san2kothapalli said:


> Sorry for my poor interpretation skills, but I want a second opinion here..!!
> 
> I found this line _"The NSW Skilled Occupation List will be expanded and will include all occupations on the 2013/14 NSW Skilled Occupation List as well as those occupations added to the SOL by AWPA in 2014._ " in NSW Business site. Does this mean when they open up on 14-July whatever the previous list was having they are going to have it and will also include the recently updated SOL from Immigration site notification.
> All I am after is ,last yr, Software Engineer(261313) was part of SOL and NSW SS list, having said that, if 261313 is part of SOL for 2014-15 as well, then it will be part of NSW SS list as well, am I right?


As per my understanding you have interpreted it right.


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

*Eligibility criteria for NSW SS*



SallyO2 said:


> As per my understanding you have interpreted it right.


Thanks Sally02, however my only fear is they don't change eligibility criteria, which they will be publishing on 14-July, mainly concerned about IELTS requirement, I currently have L/R/S/W -7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5 ...hope they don't change it to how it is like for Victoria (all sections 7):fingerscrossed:


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## SallyO2 (Apr 15, 2014)

san2kothapalli said:


> Thanks Sally02, however my only fear is they don't change eligibility criteria, which they will be publishing on 14-July, mainly concerned about IELTS requirement, I currently have L/R/S/W -7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5 ...hope they don't change it to how it is like for Victoria (all sections 7):fingerscrossed:



lets have a hope.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san2kothapalli said:


> Thanks Sally02, however my only fear is they don't change eligibility criteria, which they will be publishing on 14-July, mainly concerned about IELTS requirement, I currently have L/R/S/W -7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5 ...hope they don't change it to how it is like for Victoria (all sections 7):fingerscrossed:


As the program is rolled out over 2014/15, NSW will closely monitor the program and *will adjust eligibility criteria, including occupational eligibility, as required. *
It is as ALREADY REQUIRED.

I am sure 100% that thay will adjust some occupational eligibilities i.e. IELTS and/or WORK EXPERIENCE.

For IELTS, suspected occupations will be at risk.
For WORK EXPERIENCE, they may REQUIRE 1 year Australian experience and/or 3 years overseas experience - particularly cook - 5 years experience.

I am worried too.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*UPDATE:*


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australian-states-sponsorship-csol-lists.html


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Question:

My experience till Nov 2013 is certified by ACS.
In Dec13 I moved to a new company, and this details are not available in ACS.

I DO NOT want to claim extra points for these 7 odd months. However, I will be asked to give the employment references [Roles and Responsibilities] for my current job.

Would it suffice if I my colleague gives statutory declaration about my designation / duration and roles ?


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Question:
> 
> My experience till Nov 2013 is certified by ACS.
> In Dec13 I moved to a new company, and this details are not available in ACS.
> ...


That sounds exactly like the problem I have. I got 21 months of experience past my ACS assessment, which I do not want to claim for not to waste time on a second ACS assessment. So in EOI I mentioned the ACS assessment date as to-date for my current job. I thought of detailing about my current job in my resume. Will have to explain about my experience tenure past the ACS assessment date too ?

-Kishor


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I see a lot of changes in the application process. The nice one is on-line application. The bad news is only 4000 nominations will be issued.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

san2kothapalli said:


> Sorry for my poor interpretation skills, but I want a second opinion here..!!
> 
> I found this line _"The NSW Skilled Occupation List will be expanded and will include all occupations on the 2013/14 NSW Skilled Occupation List as well as those occupations added to the SOL by AWPA in 2014._ " in NSW Business site. Does this mean when they open up on 14-July whatever the previous list was having they are going to have it and will also include the recently updated SOL from Immigration site notification.
> All I am after is ,last yr, Software Engineer(261313) was part of SOL and NSW SS list, having said that, if 261313 is part of SOL for 2014-15 as well, then it will be part of NSW SS list as well, am I right?


I think you got it right.

PS. I'm concerned about 263111. I guess it was not available last year and by their statement, looks like it won't be available this year as well.


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

san2kothapalli said:


> Thanks Sally02, however my only fear is they don't change eligibility criteria, which they will be publishing on 14-July, mainly concerned about IELTS requirement, I currently have L/R/S/W -7.5/7.5/7.5/6.5 ...hope they don't change it to how it is like for Victoria (all sections 7):fingerscrossed:


I have strong feeling that they'll toughen the entrance criteria which might include IELTS or minimum experience. Wish you best of luck http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif

Please keep your application absolutely ready as there is 1000/occupation application limit.


----------



## umeshinaz (Apr 3, 2013)

*Granted*

:boom:

Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....

I had been following up with my CO Brisbane 34 for over 6 months now....she said she will look at the application right away and if can finalize...will do or else inform for documents...

In 10 mins...she sent me the grant notification....

Thanks everyone for your help on this forum....I would not have managed to successfully apply on my own without this wonderful bunch of people in this forum...

Hats off... All the best


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> ...


Congratssssss..............


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

umeshinaz said:


> :boom:
> 
> Friends.... I am so happy to announce....just received my GRANT...cant believe it....
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi guys!!!

Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!

All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!

My timeline as below:

221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

jose2012 said:


> Yeah...you got a grant.*SNIPPED*..


Thats bad and against the rules of forum.

You are not supposed to disrespect someone like this, if you don like seeing people happy here, prefer to stay away from this forum and be happy in your world.

Let people decide whats best for them.


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear Experts,

I have 50 points right now due to cut down my experience 2yrs.

I am planning to apply for Regional sponsorship in NSW


Whats your suggestion?


Occupation: Software Engineer
experience: 4.5 years(after 2 years deduction)
IELTS: L-6, R-7, W-6, S-7

I am afraid about IELTS to score 7.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I see 2 more options here, beside 489, which will take forever:
- work 6 more months and reach 5 years experience
- sit IELTS until you get 7 all, for the missing 10 points

and if you manage to do both, you will qualify for 189.

489 is not PR, so you will need to go for 189/190 later anyway, with extra cost.


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> I see 2 more options here, beside 489, which will take forever:
> - work 6 more months and reach 5 years experience
> - sit IELTS until you get 7 all, for the missing 10 points
> 
> ...


Thanks Alnaibii for your valuable reply.

I am afraid about my age and also SS quota as well.

My ACS will be expired July, 2015.
Currently I am running 31 yrs( 31/01/1983). 

If I will wait I would have to do ACS again and my age will be on 32.

One way only IELTS but each band 7 is very tough.
I appear at several times but each time one or two of the modules were missing  

It is taking my money as well as confidence thats why I am reluctant to give it again and again


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thats bad and against the rules of forum.
> 
> You are not supposed to disrespect someone like this, if you don like seeing people happy here, prefer to stay away from this forum and be happy in your world.
> 
> Let people decide whats best for them.


Yes... U r right. Need respect here for who need SS 190/489


----------



## jose2012 (Mar 21, 2013)

What i have told is a reality because i could see it with my naked eyes here. The euphoria of getting PR wont last for long especially when you land here. It is very dull job market...So i am giving you a word of caution. This is not disrespect anyone.. Take it or leave it. All the best...


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

The job market isn't dull for all occupations however, it's hard to get a break without local experience. One has to network hard to find work. Once you get your first break, the rest is history..essentially moving here for the first time is starting from scratch. Be well prepared...


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

*ACS taken 2 years back , shall i count my current experience in EOI*

Hi All,

Friends, i had my ACS done 1.5 years back, at that time they were not deducting any experience even you are from ECE background, thus i got my ACS +ve for all my experience of 4 years , now i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for NSW . 

But to achieve 55 points, i need to showcase my experience of 5 + , so that i can get 10 points .

Need advice on following points :-

1. Can i showcase my experience of 5+ in EOI and claim points, even though my ACS has 4 years of experience.(Note i changed my company after my ACS was done, so i am in new company now but have near to 6 years of IT experience)

2.Incase i am going for re-assessment, will they deduct my 4 years of experience ?


One of my friend , having the same situation applied last year, but his application was rejected by NSW, saying that you cannot claim the 10 points.So to be on safer side i dont want to waste $300 for NSW, incase i can't claim 10 points.

Any one having any experience with such situation, can you please share.

Your help will be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

future_australian said:


> Thanks Alnaibii for your valuable reply.
> 
> I am afraid about my age and also SS quota as well.
> 
> ...


My friend, I suggest why not join an ielts preparatory course, so you get professional help with this. Instead of wasting money every time you give ielts take help of any professionals, that way they can help you out.
You do not have much time as your 32yrs will be in Jan 15. Your ACS won't help, and your work exp will take another 6mns by when your age will be an issue. So only gateway is the ielts.
Be confident on yourself my friend. And Google the internet on ielts preparation if you feel classes is not an option, there are so many videos blogs articles on ielts, plus mock tests and everything..
Have faith in yourself and march ahead, am sure you will do it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

dhe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Friends, i had my ACS done 1.5 years back, at that time they were not deducting any experience even you are from ECE background, thus i got my ACS +ve for all my experience of 4 years , now i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for NSW .
> 
> ...


Yes..you have to for for re assessment. .no option left, they are going to deduct 4 years at least for sure.
Prepare in advance for that


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

*NSW SS new rules*

Hi,
Just checking on NSW website, it says "Applications will be open for four intakes per year with a maximum of 1000 applications per intake". Does it mean 1000 application per Occupation or 1000 application per intake which I think is very less. This means they are planning to take 4000 people in total for all occupations.

My ACS would come by end August, so I will be able to apply only in October intake. I hope Software Engineer wouldn't get closed by then.


Thanks
Tarun


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

yeah sunny.even i think it is 1000*4=4000 for the entire year.
however, lets wait till next week to get a clear picture


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

future_australian said:


> Thanks Alnaibii for your valuable reply.
> 
> I am afraid about my age and also SS quota as well.
> 
> ...


For your age 32 years is included. means until you turn 33, you are eligible to claim 30 points (of the age). So i think you have more than one year (minus the time to apply e.t.c)

regards


----------



## dhe (Oct 10, 2012)

*ACS information*

Thanks Piyush, for the information ...anyone else ..who can throw some light on this ..thanks 




dhe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Friends, i had my ACS done 1.5 years back, at that time they were not deducting any experience even you are from ECE background, thus i got my ACS +ve for all my experience of 4 years , now i am planning to apply for state sponsorship for NSW .
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

dhe said:


> Thanks Piyush, for the information ...anyone else ..who can throw some light on this ..thanks


I think you will to get ACS done again since the company has changed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> For your age 32 years is included. means until you turn 33, you are eligible to claim 30 points (of the age). So i think you have more than one year (minus the time to apply e.t.c)
> 
> regards


But my friend, this January he would have completed 32yrs so I think the age reduction will come in picture.. So only way would be ielts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> But my friend, this January he would have completed 32yrs so I think the age reduction will come in picture.. So only way would be ielts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


the 30 points is for the age 26-32 INCLUSIVE

meaning you can earn (claim) 30 points until you turn 33

hope this helps

regards


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

nazarwaheed said:


> the 30 points is for the age 26-32 INCLUSIVE
> 
> meaning you can earn (claim) 30 points until you turn 33
> 
> ...


Thanks brother nazar and nishant.

I have checked EOI with date of birth 31/01/1982. its calculated 30 points on(05/07/2014). my date of birth is 31/01/1983. so it would be calculated 30 points on 05/07/2015. so i think my age points 30 would be valid till 31/01/2016.. i can calim full points till jan 2016.

plz revert me if i m calculating wrong.

i tried with ielts-simon, ielts-blog, bt my writing is not improving. i got 6 or 6.5 every time. some times in speaking i got 6.5 instead of 7. it depends on exam environment and examiner. 

feeling hopeless...


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

future_australian said:


> Thanks brother nazar and nishant.
> 
> I have checked EOI with date of birth 31/01/1982. its calculated 30 points on(05/07/2014). my date of birth is 31/01/1983. so it would be calculated 30 points on 05/07/2015. so i think my age points 30 would be valid till 31/01/2016.. i can calim full points till jan 2016.
> 
> ...


Writing improves when applied everyday life as well  For example, when on the forum, or even informal emails and messages, constantly make effort to write grammatically correct sentences, lose that text speak, punctuate when necessary. Since these habits are ingrained in most of us, we tend to apply sub-consciously even in formal environments. TOEFL preparation guides are also good to prepare even if you are writing for IELTS. IELTS-blog is excellent and should be enough along with the book that comes along for preparation. All the best!


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> Writing improves when applied everyday life as well  For example, when on the forum, or even informal emails and messages, constantly make effort to write grammatically correct sentences, lose that text speak, punctuate when necessary. Since these habits are ingrained in most of us, we tend to apply sub-consciously even in formal environments. TOEFL preparation guides are also good to prepare even if you are writing for IELTS. IELTS-blog is excellent and should be enough along with the book that comes along for preparation. All the best!


Thanks sunnyboi. I am trying to appear at the exam in August 16.

Would you please check my age which I had mentioned in previous post.

Please revert me if my calculation is wrong.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

*Ict pm*

is there a chance 135112 - ICT Project Manager be included in the NSW state sponsor for 2014-15?

Does anyone know if it was included in 2013-14? I've not been able to get the list from any site. does anyone have an idea?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

future_australian said:


> Thanks sunnyboi. I am trying to appear at the exam in August 16.
> 
> Would you please check my age which I had mentioned in previous post.
> 
> Please revert me if my calculation is wrong.


What is your official date of birth? Is it '82 or '83?


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> what is your official date of birth? Is it '82 or '83?


31/01/1983


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

future_australian said:


> Thanks sunnyboi. I am trying to appear at the exam in August 16.
> 
> Would you please check my age which I had mentioned in previous post.
> 
> Please revert me if my calculation is wrong.


You will receive 30 points till you turn 33.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Did NSW have any minimum work experience as eligibility criteria for Software Engineers in 2013/14 batch like Victoria has for 3 years.
Also, I have a confusion regarding ACS vs DIAC. I have 4 years of wrk exp, ACS will consider 1st two years of work exp as part of qualification so ill be left with 2 years only. While applying to DIAC in EOI will I be eligible for 5 points since I actually have 4 years exp?


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Did NSW have any minimum work experience as eligibility criteria for Software Engineers in 2013/14 batch like Victoria has for 3 years.
> Also, I have a confusion regarding ACS vs DIAC. I have 4 years of wrk exp, ACS will consider 1st two years of work exp as part of qualification so ill be left with 2 years only. While applying to DIAC in EOI will I be eligible for 5 points since I actually have 4 years exp?


DIAC will accept what ACS assessment says not what we claim.


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Did NSW have any minimum work experience as eligibility criteria for Software Engineers in 2013/14 batch like Victoria has for 3 years.
> Also, I have a confusion regarding ACS vs DIAC. I have 4 years of wrk exp, ACS will consider 1st two years of work exp as part of qualification so ill be left with 2 years only. While applying to DIAC in EOI will I be eligible for 5 points since I actually have 4 years exp?


We have to wait till 14-July to know this mate...as of last year there was no minimum work exp. requirement for NSW SS....to answer other question DIAC will consider only what ACS considered as your professional experience...


----------



## smr_ksr (Aug 12, 2013)

As NSW will re-open the nomination on 14th July so I am preparing necessary documents for it . I Have prepared following documents. If I am missing any thing then please advise

1- ACS Result
2- Statutory Declaration from my employer ( same as I gave to ACS)
3- Pay slips
4- Appointment letter and Contract
5- Pay slips of different month
6-All Qualification documents
7- Passport
8- IELTS Result
9-CV

I have photocopied all above document and Notarized them then scanned it. I hope these documents are enough for NSW state Nomination application ( online). If I am missing anything then please suggest.

Thank you in Advance


----------



## kashefbasher (Jul 2, 2013)

how much important Pay slips are, is this mandatory?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

kashefbasher said:


> how much important Pay slips are, is this mandatory?


Not mandatory but it strengthens your evidence of employment.
Otherwise if you may be subject to verification checks


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kashefbasher said:


> how much important Pay slips are, is this mandatory?


It helps establish the authenticity without thinking much & is clearly mentioned in the NSW checklist - http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf


----------



## smr_ksr (Aug 12, 2013)

kashefbasher said:


> how much important Pay slips are, is this mandatory?


These are not mandatory but recommended. When I had applied for ACS then they asked me for additional documents that were "Pay slips preferably First & Last". SO on basis of it I suggest you to include Pay slips ( preferably first and last) in your application.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

smr_ksr said:


> These are not mandatory but recommended. When I had applied for ACS then they asked me for additional documents that were "Pay slips preferably First & Last". SO on basis of it I suggest you to include Pay slips ( preferably first and last) in your application.


Hi All,

I am waiting for nsw ss to get open so that i can apply for the same. I have a question, i have an agent through which i will be applying. My agent is based in oz, now i have a concern on when nsw will open the ss at midnight (12:00 am on 14 July) or will it be morning around 9:00 am 14 July oz time?? I want to apply for nsw ss asap as there are only 1000 slots. So should i file my nsw ss myself in the night (12am) or wait for agent to file or 9:00am oz time??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am waiting for nsw ss to get open so that i can apply for the same. I have a question, i have an agent through which i will be applying. My agent is based in oz, now i have a concern on when nsw will open the ss at midnight (12:00 am on 14 July) or will it be morning around 9:00 am 14 July oz time?? I want to apply for nsw ss asap as there are only 1000 slots. So should i file my nsw ss myself in the night (12am) or wait for agent to file or 9:00am oz time??
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Guys, NSW will adjust the occupation eligibility.
THIS YEAR, THEY HAVE OCCUPATION LIMIT AND MAX 1000 applications per intake,.

*You will be able to apply until your *occupation and/or the application limit* has been reached.*

For example, ON 14/07/2014, for accounting this intake will be MAX 200 applications, nurses will be MAX 100 applications, IT will be MAX 500... Once it has reached the limits of 1000 applications spreading all occupations, they will close it.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guys, NSW will adjust the occupation eligibility.
> THIS YEAR, THEY HAVE OCCUPATION LIMIT AND MAX 1000 applications per intake,.
> 
> *You will be able to apply until your occupation and/or the application limit has been reached.*
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply. I still would like to know when does it get open if sime one has idea from past experience?? Around midnight or business time?? I am from IT background and know there will be lot of people waiting nd number will be short for the applications so i do want to miss this opportunity and want to apply in first go.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There is no experience here, this is the first time you can apply online.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> There is no experience here, this is the first time you can apply online
> 
> Hey do we know the eligibility criteria for NSW ss.


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> There is no experience here, this is the first time you can apply online.


Need Help!!!!

Does anyone know where to get/view 2013/14 NSW SOL? mainly I want to know if 135112 was listed in 2013/14 NSW SOL. 

Can knowledgeable gurus throw some light on this issue?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I still would like to know when does it get open if sime one has idea from past experience?? Around midnight or business time?? I am from IT background and know there will be lot of people waiting nd number will be short for the applications so i do want to miss this opportunity and want to apply in first go.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


I personally think they will open at their business opening time 9am local Sydney time.

Perhaps 00:00 14/7/14.

They will have an occupation limit for each occupation.

For example, 
Nurse: medium
IT: high
Chef: limited
Teacher: medium
Accounting: limited........
Cook: closed....
Doctor: closed....

THEN UNTIL THEY HAVE REACHED THE 1000 applications per intake


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I personally think they will open at their business opening time 9am local Sydney time.
> 
> Perhaps 00:00 14/7/14.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is first 1000 applications RECIEVED. it should be first 1000 applications successfully PROCESSED.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I personally think they will open at their business opening time 9am local Sydney time.
> 
> Perhaps 00:00 14/7/14.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply... Will keep a close watch on 14th, perhaps they may declare the process also at 00:00 hours on how to apply.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone help me to choose the region in NSW for Software Engineer?


I wanna apply for the regional sponsorship. 

I dont want to miss the opportunity because of IELTS band 7. 


Please help me dear....


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> I don't think it is first 1000 applications RECIEVED. it should be first 1000 applications successfully PROCESSED.


GBTUSA,

ON NSW WEBSITE INDICATES CLEARLY:


Occupation List updated	
Applications open	
Applications close (4-6 weeks after opening or when 1000 application limit is reached)*

*You will be able to apply until your *occupation and/or the application *limit has been reached. The online system will not accept applications once the limit has been reached. Occupation limits will be decided on ongoing basis according to skill requirements in NSW. The Migration Services Team will not be able to advise you when limits will be imposed.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

I hope the apllication fees for state and regional applications will remain the same.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

GBTUSA said:


> Need Help!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where to get/view 2013/14 NSW SOL? mainly I want to know if 135112 was listed in 2013/14 NSW SOL.
> 
> Can knowledgeable gurus throw some light on this issue?


anzscosearch.com


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

smr_ksr said:


> As NSW will re-open the nomination on 14th July so I am preparing necessary documents for it . I Have prepared following documents. If I am missing any thing then please advise
> 
> 1- ACS Result
> 2- Statutory Declaration from my employer ( same as I gave to ACS)
> ...



This looks good. You are all set to go !


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys one quick question. My brother is waiting for Vic state sponsorship result. While it may take sometime I believe we don't want to wait and go ahead and apply for NSW. I am thinking wen can apply for an other state. Right?


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Posting this question again, as no-one was able to answer it convincingly.

My ACS covers my employment in xxx company till Nov 2013.
From Dec 2013- till date I am working in yyy company. 


I make the required points with my experience in xxx. Should I show my yyy experience while applying for NSW SS. I would rather not show, but the older forms tell that we need to add all employment details till date !



Now I have 2 options.

Option 1. Don't claim points for yyy experience, but give them statutory declaration from my colleague which describes my roles and responsibilities.

>> Problem : People checking this have no idea about the technical details of my employment, and they may not be sure if this employment is related or not. Only ACS as assessors who can understand my roles and verify it. 



Option 2: Don't tell that that you are working for yyy company. Because I have the points even otherwise. 

>> Problem: This will amount to hiding or providing inaccurate information. Moreover, I will not be able to mention this in the resume. Hence if I try to find a job, my perspective employer will question me what I was doing for 7 months.



I am totally confused right now - but have 4 more days to decide !!

Any help would be welcome.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have applied for visa subclass 489 (Regional) NSW, Please share your experience, what is the current Visa processing time by DIBP.

when they ask for Medical and Police Clearance to be uploaded?

Thanx in advance guys...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

:music:


DavidBenjamin said:


> Posting this question again, as no-one was able to answer it convincingly.
> 
> My ACS covers my employment in xxx company till Nov 2013.
> From Dec 2013- till date I am working in yyy company.
> ...


David you should declare all the experience irrespective they were taken into account by ACS or not. Second option that you have provided is not an advised way to go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 489 (Regional) NSW, Please share your experience, what is the current Visa processing time by DIBP.
> 
> ...


Hi,

This thread is about State Sponsorship - 190 visa, people posting here know very little about 489. I advise you to search some other threads as well.

Regards


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> I personally think they will open at their business opening time 9am local Sydney time.
> 
> Perhaps 00:00 14/7/14.
> 
> ...


RNAussie,

Any ides if we have to upload original documents or notarized documents?? Which ones other states accept??

Also if i am not claiming points for a specific experience i do not have to load the documents even though its mentioned in my resume?? Correct??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> RNAussie,
> 
> Any ides if we have to upload original documents or notarized documents?? Which ones other states accept??
> 
> ...


Load the documents regardless...shows continuity of employment. You can still not claim points and be ok...nobody is going to penalize you for not claiming points...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys one quick question. My brother is waiting for Vic state sponsorship result. While it may take sometime I believe we don't want to wait and go ahead and apply for NSW. I am thinking wen can apply for an other state. Right?


From last year's experience, Victoria answers far quicker than NSW. Ususally, you cannot apply for another state until the first one has answered. But I may be wrong.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Guys,

How long does it take normally to get nomination for NSW state sponsorship? 

and What are the chances to get nominated with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) ?


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

bhagyesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long does it take normally to get nomination for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> and What are the chances to get nominated with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) ?


their processing timw is almost 12 weeks which may vary accordingly, at peak times they take more than 13, even 16 weeks. As long as the occupation is on there SOL and you fulfil the minimum eligibility criteria, you will get nomination...


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

In case any one missed the update..the NSW list is out
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

also refer the link for eligibility requirements (though not very lucid,how competent english should be..I mean regarding IELTS)
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Competent English means IELTS band 6 
How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

This time they have flowcharts and stuff on their website to help people find the process. Browsing through their website to understand the process is a breeze now unlike previous years.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> This time they have flowcharts and stuff on their website to help people find the process. Browsing through their website to understand the process is a breeze now unlike previous years.


Do they have a process on how to apply?? Can you share the link please? I could not find anything on their web site related to this.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Do they have a process on how to apply?? Can you share the link please? I could not find anything on their web site related to this.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Its there , was not there till yesterday.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

Does this mean that we need to race with others?


RNAussie said:


> GBTUSA,
> 
> ON NSW WEBSITE INDICATES CLEARLY:
> 
> ...


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Flowchart for Online application. 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/48658/combined-flowcharts.pdf

PS: Ignore if already posted.


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Few questions

1. Does the BIO page of passport means the first/last pages ?
2. Do we have to provide details of older/expired passports also ?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> As long as the occupation is on there SOL and you fulfil the minimum eligibility criteria, you will get nomination...




Is that an actual fact? If you get 60 points you get the nomination?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'll apply in October batch. I hope Software Engineer stays till then.. If anyone is applying on Monday do keep your feedback on NSW SS posted here.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Is that an actual fact? If you get 60 points you get the nomination?


If you have 55 point prior to Sponsorship, and meet their conditions, you have every chance to be nominated. This is how it worked last year.
But now, that they cut the nominations in half, they may be more picky.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

that's good to know! Hopefully they won't be picky.

Another question. I have a positive Skill assessment from ACS but as usual ACS deducted a few years from my experience. Therefore I have no skilled experience to claim points for. I would still have 55 points without the sponsorship so thats not a problem.
BUT!
Do I need to provide payslips/ a contract for that job? The skill assessment is only based on that 1 job


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All , 

Can you let me know where I can get the updated list of skilled occupation for NSW? 
or will they update it on 14th of July?

My Occupation code is : 261111

here is the link for the occupation list : http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

Has NSW started accpeting application or they will start on 14th July ?

Thanks

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

bhupen008 said:


> Dear All ,
> 
> Can you let me know where I can get the updated list of skilled occupation for NSW?
> or will they update it on 14th of July?
> ...


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


Hi thomasvo ,

thanks ! . so , by reading the website . it looks like I will be able to apply from 14th of July . right ? 

Thanks for your response. 

Thanks !
bhupen008


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

yes, a new online system will be in place from the 14th of july.
Applying will be possible for 4 to 6 weeks or until the limit of 1000 is reached.

There will be 3 additional timeframes like that one in this financial year (july 2014-june 2015).

Check the website for more details


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> yes, a new online system will be in place from the 14th of july. Applying will be possible for 4 to 6 weeks or until the limit of 1000 is reached. There will be 3 additional timeframes like that one in this financial year (july 2014-june 2015). Check the website for more details


Thanks a lot man ! appreciate it . 

What is your Occupation code ? 

Cheers


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

262113


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Were i can find NSW Visa application fee and Financial eligibility, sort of information.

If anyone can provide the link it would be grateful, as I couldn't find it in the NSW website , please assist.


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Seniors - please help me, I am in the process of applying NSW state nomination, Is there any fee for applying NSW SS. Please advise..


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors - please help me, I am in the process of applying NSW state nomination, Is there any fee for applying NSW SS. Please advise..


Till last year it was 300 Aud. Till now nothing is mentioned so hope it does not change.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Seniors - please help me, I am in the process of applying NSW state nomination, Is there any fee for applying NSW SS. Please advise..


Please visit this on 14th July.


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

How overseas people will paying online?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a certified and legalised reference letter from work.
I will also provide payslips with their translation. Do I need those certified as well or is the certified reference letter good enough?


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I have a certified and legalised reference letter from work.
> I will also provide payslips with their translation. Do I need those certified as well or is the certified reference letter good enough?


Please visit this


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

NSW190 said:


> Please visit this on 14th July.


Hey Thanks Mate..

I hope you are living in Sydney if you could hint me wt would be approximate monthly expense for a Family to have moderate life.


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> Hey Thanks Mate..
> 
> I hope you are living in Sydney if you could hint me wt would be approximate monthly expense for a Family to have moderate life.


I am married and live in expensive suburb in one BHK unit. My work place is at walking distance. 

Monthly expense is roughly around 2200-2400 AUD with full fun. 

Do you have any children?


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

NSW190 said:


> I am married and live in expensive suburb in one BHK unit. My work place is at walking distance.
> 
> Monthly expense is roughly around 2200-2400 AUD with full fun.
> 
> Do you have any children?


yeah I have 2 kids ( 8yrs & 3yrs )


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> yeah I have 2 kids ( 8yrs & 3yrs )


Then it will add up some expense on top of what I mentioned earlier. Good luck mate


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Please visit this


I practically live on that website. Nothing is mentioned about my question as far as I know. It says "upload necessary docs to support your application"


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I practically live on that website. Nothing is mentioned about my question as far as I know. It says "upload necessary docs to support your application"


Then you must have come across this as well. Prove me wrong


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Kindly some one confirm on this.

My code 263111 in the NSW SOL list as well I meet the English requirement (6 in all modules) as per the site FAQ docs, so I need small clarification on the process.


Is NSW SS require any fund requirements ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

NSW190 said:


> Then you must have come across this as well. Prove me wrong



 I have seen that flowchart but it doesnt go into much detail. That's why I'm asking


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

What is the NSW application fee, any idea experts ?


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I have seen that flowchart but it doesnt go into much detail. That's why I'm asking


How much detailed info you need? It clearly mentioned about colored scan of docs.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I have seen that flowchart but it doesnt go into much detail. That's why I'm asking


NSW190

This is whats on the PDF

• Mandatory Documents: 
Bio-data page of Passport 
Skills assessment 
English language ability 
Educational qualifications 
Resume 
Evidence for other points related claims

I will not claim points for work experience since ACS extracts a few years, so as far as my profession goes, the positive skill assessment from ACS is enough for that?
-I have certified copies of my passport and my educational qualifications.
-I have the skill assessment and the IELTS papers (do they need to be certified? These are australian documents and have reference numbers on there so their authenticity can be verified with ACS and IDP IELTS I suppose?)
- resume is just a resume, I just need to add that to my application 

According to that pdf I do not need other documents, is this correct?
I will claim points for age (30p)
English language ability (10p)
education (bachelor degree from in Belgium) (15p)
Thats 55 (without the 5p for NSW sponsorship)


----------



## NSW190 (Sep 3, 2013)

You should be fine with that


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Kindly some one confirm on this.
> 
> ...


So far nothing.



siva19 said:


> What is the NSW application fee, any idea experts ?


COULD be around 330 AUD. Its not mentioned anywhere but once someone starts filling it online, they would come to know of it. I don't think it is going to change.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

NSW does not ask for proof of funds. 
The fee last year was $300 for offshore and $330 for onshore.
BTW 4000 *300=$1.200.000


----------



## Tylerhk (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody know whether "ICT project manager" was in the NSW occupation list last year?

My agent told me it was and now the list is released and it is not there...

I have been waiting anxiously for it and now need to think of a new plan...


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> So far nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> COULD be around 330 AUD. Its not mentioned anywhere but once someone starts filling it online, they would come to know of it. I don't think it is going to change.


Thanks lovetosmack, when & where I can see the NSW application link. (I did not find any link to lodge application in their site)

Will they provide the online application link on 14/July/2014 or any specific time ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

first question, how long do we expect this intake of 1000 to last????

As we all know that NSW will open on 14th. Does anyone know around what time(sydney time) they will start accepting applications?? is it 0000 hrs(sydney time) or sometime later?

The thing is that if they open the applications at 0000 hrs(sydney time) then for me the process will start 1930 hrs on the 13th on sunday(India time). And if that is the case then I might want to take my application back from the agent and do it myself as by the time my agent will get to his office on 14th morning it will be 1500hrs in sydney and that could really jeopardize my chances.

awating answers.

thanks


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys 
I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


----------



## Apeksha S (Jul 3, 2014)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> first question, how long do we expect this intake of 1000 to last????
> 
> ...


Hey, It is not a rocket science. you can do it by yourself. All the best.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

jhp said:


> Guys
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.
> ...


I can answer 1 and 5 -Yes


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> first question, how long do we expect this intake of 1000 to last????


Last year, the average was 1000 files per month. I do not think this year they will get all 1000 applicants in one day.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I can answer 1 and 5 -Yes


Thanks, can somebody please clarify remaining points also

I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Last year, the average was 1000 files per month. I do not think this year they will get all 1000 applicants in one day.



Yes but last year they stopped accepting applications on the 24th of december. People now had the chance since december (or longer) to get the necessary paperwork in order. I started last year in August by doing IELTS and in october I applied for my Skill Assessment. It came back in January when NSW had stopped accepting applications.

I wouldnt be surprised if it would only last a few days before they reach 1000 applications. But that is just a gut feeling I have.
It might be a bit slower with the other 3 windows, time will tell.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi guys ,

How is the success rate of NSW as compared to victoria ? 

Regards,
Bhupen008


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I remember previously discarding the idea of submitting my EOI to NSW due to their work experience requirements (I lack experience in the nominated occupation). However, now I can not find any information concerning work experience. Have there been any changes in this regard? Anyone?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

I am guessing the 1000 limit would be over in less than a week or hardly two.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts,

Now , I need to upload the documents related to the primary applicant only right ? (I am not claiming any point for my spouse).

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Now , I need to upload the documents related to the primary applicant only right ? (I am not claiming any point for my spouse).
> 
> ...


You should share passport copy of Dependants, marriage certificate.
Other than that I don't think anything else ipshould be reqd for Dependants.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> You should share passport copy of Dependants, marriage certificate.
> Other than that I don't think anything else ipshould be reqd for Dependants.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks for the reply, Need clarification on EOI for State sponsership- 

I should select only 190 visa option or both 189 & 190 as well as only NSW state instead of any state.

My present points - Age 30/Education 15/Experience 10/IELTS -0 (OA 6.5) / NSW SS 5 

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Now , I need to upload the documents related to the primary applicant only right ? (I am not claiming any point for my spouse).
> 
> ...


Yes, only main applicant documents.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Need clarification on EOI for State sponsership-
> 
> ...


I selected 189 and 190, but only NSW as preferred State.


----------



## ahmedkhoja (Dec 4, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I am guessing the 1000 limit would be over in less than a week or hardly two.


A day or two more likely, considering how quickly SA was responded to


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Congratulation on your grant, ahmedkhoja.

If there will be 500 files per day, I think their site will freeze


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys,

NSW has their own set of each occupation limits.

1000 applications per intake mean they have arrange the limits for each occupation. To me, I strongly believe that, for example, nurses will have max 100 accepting applications or ICT will have 300 or engineering will have 400.

They state clearly in frequently asked questions:

I cannot select my nominated occupation. Can I still apply?
No, if the Occupation suspended screen appears or your nominated occupation is greyed out, you cannot apply at this time.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I am guessing the 1000 limit would be over in less than a week or hardly two.


Hey buddy, can you explain this new limit thing they have introduced.
Is it for each occupation or all occupations together.
Does it mean that the total invites from NSW will only be 4000?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey buddy, can you explain this new limit thing they have introduced.
> Is it for each occupation or all occupations together.
> Does it mean that the total invites from NSW will only be 4000?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


It means for all occupations. Total 4k application this year for nsw.

Nishant i have a quick question, my code is System Admin, the category will be ICT?? Correct??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys I am confused, my agent says NSW list is out for this yr & my occupation is not there..then on 14th july which list is coming?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> It means for all occupations. Total 4k application this year for nsw.
> 
> Nishant i have a quick question, my code is System Admin, the category will be ICT?? Correct??
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


That is correct tarun.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Guys I am confused, my agent says NSW list is out for this yr & my occupation is not there..then on 14th july which list is coming?


The list has been released already, on 14th they will start receiving the files.


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,...

I have couple of questions on NSW SS...

- I have filled EOI details and put in 'suspended' mode since I assumed that I need SS invitation before I claim the 5 marks.. Is that correct? Or Can I release the EOI to "submitted" state?

- Does it make it difference in having 65 or 70 marks? One of the consultants says it doesn't make any difference, which I doubt.

- Is any other form that I need to fill before NSW opens SS? I have arranged the documents that are listed on the website with color and no notary as mentioned. Is it OK?


Regards,


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,...
> 
> I have couple of questions on NSW SS...
> 
> ...


As for as I know, the 5 points for SS will be automatically added to the application.

yes it does make a difference if you have 70 points as it will rank you higher than people with 65 points. that sometimes can make all the difference depending upon you occupation.

This year there will be only online applications so coloured scan(not Notorized) is the way to go.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey guys

I haven't received the assessment letter from EA guys yet. I was wondering if I could upload the scanned copy (sent to me by email by the EA guys) on NSW website on 14th July ?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Need clarification on EOI for State sponsership-
> 
> ...


You may select 189 also but with 55 points that wont qualify you for receiving invitation.

but in 190 category, You have a total of 55 points + 5 points for SS so you should be good. 

depending upon your occupation you can also look for NSW regional sponsorship programs.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> NSW has their own set of each occupation limits.
> 
> ...





Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey buddy, can you explain this new limit thing they have introduced.
> Is it for each occupation or all occupations together.
> Does it mean that the total invites from NSW will only be 4000?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


4 phases x 1000 per each intake (TOTAL 4000). No where is it mentioned per occupation.




babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,...
> 
> I have couple of questions on NSW SS...
> 
> ...


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> As for as I know, the 5 points for SS will be automatically added to the application.
> 
> yes it does make a difference if you have 70 points as it will rank you higher than people with 65 points. that sometimes can make all the difference depending upon you occupation.
> 
> This year there will be only online applications so coloured scan(not Notorized) is the way to go.




Thanks for your response.

Should I change the EOI in submit status? Currently I put in suspended state as I thought it's linked to SS application which i need to wait till i get..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

babu.c said:


> Hi Everyone,...
> 
> I have couple of questions on NSW SS...
> 
> ...


You need to tick NSW as preferred state and submit EOI. This way you will be invited to lodge the moment you receive the nomination. 
It doesn't matter if you have more points, as the system is FIFO.
Colour scan is OK, as long as the documents are in English. Any other languages need notary translation.


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

Alnaibii said:


> You need to tick NSW as preferred state and submit EOI. This way you will be invited to lodge the moment you receive the nomination.
> It doesn't matter if you have more points, as the system is FIFO.
> Colour scan is OK, as long as the documents are in English. Any other languages need notary translation.



Thanks for your response...

I am looking for another clarification on ACS Assessment.... 

I got my 2nd assessment done on May'14 and it was applied on May'14.

Below is my assessment... 
If you look at last company assessment, it looks to be ACS have excluded Mar'14. 

In this case, if you count months post Mar'2006 till Feb'2014, the total months would be 91 which is 7 yrs. 11 months.. I am not sure should I go with 8 yrs. or 6 yrs.?

Please note that I have changed my job in Mar'14 with one day gap which is not reflecting in ACS assessment. What I should do?

I have updated the latest company details in EOI ( which is not in ACS assessment, ie post Mar’14). Is it OK?

Your help is much appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello All, I need some clarification with the NSW application. Please see the Checklist and clarification I need on each item:

Forms 1 2 3 4 
(These would be online forms or do we need to download fill them up and scan and upload?)

CV

Skills assessment: ACS Letter pdf

IELTS Letter (A scan would do or should it be notarized/attested)

Employment references: (I will be attaching the same letters I used for ACS or should be of a different format?? 
and Also should i create PDF's separately for each employment of club them all together??)

Qualification/Certification (Should they be separate document per degree or all clubbed into one pdf??)

Letters of reference (Is it it same as employment references??)

Letter of Appointment/ Contracts of employment (Again should it be one document per employment or all merged into one pdf?)

Payroll records (I guess these are only payslips or should we also include tax documents?. Again will it be a merged pdf document?

Also please share the link to the online application to get a clear idea.

Please help me.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> 4 phases x 1000 per each intake (TOTAL 4000). No where is it mentioned per occupation.


Hi Lovetosmack,

On nsw website: 

The online applications system will be made available on 14 July 2014.

Applications lodged by post will not be accepted. 

*You will be able to apply until your *occupation and/or the application limit* has been reached. The online system will not accept applications once the limit has been reached. *Occupation limits will be decided on ongoing basis according to skill requirements in NSW.* The Migration Services Team will not be able to advise you when limits will be imposed.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys quick question. Are we saying that we shouldn't include notarized documents. I know we are going for online applications and provide colour scanned documents instead. I am planning to put notarized documents instead of color documents. I feel it should be fine. What are your thoughts?


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys quick question. Are we saying that we shouldn't include notarized documents. I know we are going for online applications and provide colour scanned documents instead. I am planning to put notarized documents instead of color documents. I feel it should be fine. What are your thoughts?


Why you want to notarize when FAQ clearly says "NO".. It's only color document.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

babu.c said:


> Why you want to notarize when FAQ clearly says "NO".. It's only color document.


I already have notarized documents that I used during ACS and that is what I was planning to use. Trying to save myself from preparing another set of documents


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Mates... I will be also in this queue!!!


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for your expert advise on the below...

I have got my ACS Assessment done on May'14, which includes my experience till March'2014. During March'14, I moved to a different company which is not part of ACS Assessment. I got the positive ACS assessment with 7 yrs.11 months ( But Calculation says post March 2006, where I can say 8 yrs including March'14) !!!!

In my case what should I do.... 

Options are ...

1) While applying EOI, it's asking for last 10 yrs. experience. Should I include the current company (or) only till what is included in ACS assessment ( ie. Mar'14). If I apply only Mar'14, then will it be a problem since there is a gap in Job?

Or 
2) Include the current company and add covering letter & latest company appointment letter, saying that I am in the same skill set and also if required I will provide the latest company details more. Will it work?

Also I noticed that, by default Skill select calculates 20 marks ( 8 Yrs) when I mentioned last 10 yrs. experience. Not sure how? 

Please advise. Your help is really appreciated. 


Regards


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

babu, there is a ACS thread on this forum. Read it, as it may provide answers to your questions.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I already have notarized documents that I used during ACS and that is what I was planning to use. Trying to save myself from preparing another set of documents



This is kinda misleading. The FAQ says one story while this tells something else:

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf

So are we supposed to be notarizing anything at all!!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Melbound said:


> This is kinda misleading. The FAQ says one story while this tells something else:
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0014/24053/nsw_mig_form3_201207.pdf
> 
> So are we supposed to be notarizing anything at all!!


Hi Melbound,

As per the latest FAQ which has released on July/11/2014

Source NSW FAQ:

Does my evidence have to be certified/notarised?

No, however all evidence should be high quality colour scanned documents. NSW Trade & Investment may ask to see a certified/notarised copy of evidence in certain circumstances.


Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Is this PDF new? They specify there DIAC, which is DIBP for over a year now. 
I think this page is not valid, or has not been updated since they accepted only paper submissions.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Melbound,
> 
> As per the latest FAQ which has released on July/11/2014
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying Siva


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Is this PDF new? They specify there DIAC, which is DIBP for over a year now.
> I think this page is not valid, or has not been updated since they accepted only paper submissions.


Right. Makes sense..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Melbound,
> 
> As per the latest FAQ which has released on July/11/2014
> 
> ...


So I would think it would not make me such a difference if we provide notarized documents.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> So I would think it would not make me such a difference if we provide notarized documents.


They will not turn you down for it. Although there is no point for this on an online application, as you could photoshop the stamps anyway.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Can anyone please provide the checklist so that I can verify, just to make sure? I would appreciate it.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Can anyone please provide the checklist so that I can verify, just to make sure? I would appreciate it.


NSW site:

Mandatory Documents: 

Bio-data page of Passport 
Skills assessment 
English language ability 
Educational qualifications 
Resume 
Evidence for other points related claims •
Documents must be colour copies of the originals •

Ensure that uploaded documents are appropriately named. e.g. passport.pdf 

Ensure that files uploaded correspond with Document Type from drop down menu


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Should we as well submit tax documents as part of payroll proof? or just the payslip or Bank statements (in case I do not have payslips)? Apologies, may be I am being too comprehensive.


----------



## zameh (Jul 8, 2014)

Gentleman,
Need your advice. For education evidence, as per the FAQ it is required to submit certificate and transcribt while I have only right now the transcript. So can I submit it now and later on to send them the certificate?

Thanks.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Does anybody know how NSW grants the sponsorship? Do you automatically get sponsored if you have the required 60 points and all your information checks out?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

zameh said:


> Gentleman,
> Need your advice. For education evidence, as per the FAQ it is required to submit certificate and transcribt while I have only right now the transcript. So can I submit it now and later on to send them the certificate?
> 
> Thanks.


How come you don't have your diploma? Anyway, they will ask for it if not provided, but this will delay your sponsorship.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anybody know how NSW grants the sponsorship? Do you automatically get sponsored if you have the required 60 points and all your information checks out?


That was the process till last year. Probably it will not change, since they will stop receiving files after 1000. If they will reject 1 or 2, they will probably increase the number on the next session.


----------



## zameh (Jul 8, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> How come you don't have your diploma? Anyway, they will ask for it if not provided, but this will delay your sponsorship.


My question is whether this will cause my application to be rejected ?!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys am rephrasing my question. If we provide notarized documents our application for NSW sponsorship won't be rejected right?


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi brothers,

Question 1: I am an engineer by profession. Do I need to submit only the scanned engineering degree and transcript only or the 10th and 12th certificates also?

Question 2: I will complete 5 years of work experience on 30th August and thus 10 points. I need these points to claim total 60 points. The self assessment says that u need to have these points at the time of invitation. if I apply now then the invitation by DIBP will be in October. Am I correct on this?. So can I apply now i.e on 14th July for nomination?.

Regards


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

zameh said:


> Gentleman,
> Need your advice. For education evidence, as per the FAQ it is required to submit certificate and transcribt while I have only right now the transcript. So can I submit it now and later on to send them the certificate?
> 
> Thanks.


It clearly says on the web site to submit the complete applications else they will be rejected.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> Hi brothers,
> 
> Question 1: I am an engineer by profession. Do I need to submit only the scanned engineering degree and transcript only or the 10th and 12th certificates also?
> 
> ...


School certificates are not required.

And you will not get the ss if you have 55 points when you apply. Even when you file eoi it will not calculate your points to 55, eoi is mandatory for nsw ss. I would suggest to wait and apply in next round.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys am rephrasing my question. If we provide notarized documents our application for NSW sponsorship won't be rejected right?


As long as your attested copies are color scanned it should not hurt.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Melbound said:


> As long as your attested copies are color scanned it should not hurt.


As per the web site it should be a color scanned of original no need to notary.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys am rephrasing my question. If we provide notarized documents our application for NSW sponsorship won't be rejected right?


No it won't.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Melbound said:


> As long as your attested copies are color scanned it should not hurt.


Thank you Melbound.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> No it won't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you it helps.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> No it won't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





tarunar1 said:


> As per the web site it should be a color scanned of original no need to notary.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Yes I agree but it says no need. Doesn't say that is what they require. So I feel we should be OK.


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys am rephrasing my question. If we provide notarized documents our application for NSW sponsorship won't be rejected right?


they might/might not be rejected but NSW has cleared asked for "high quality coloured scans of the originals". If I were you wont be taking that chance because the 1000 limit wont last much long and as they have rationed the number of applications this year, I wont be surprised if they suspend/put conditions in some occupations for the October intake.


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Can anyone please provide the checklist so that I can verify, just to make sure? I would appreciate it.


please check this link it has all the details as to the process of application and the documents required for the same. 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/48658/combined-flowcharts.pdf


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> School certificates are not required.
> 
> And you will not get the ss if you have 55 points when you apply. Even when you file eoi it will not calculate your points to 55, eoi is mandatory for nsw ss. I would suggest to wait and apply in next round.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum



Did I get it right, you can not submit an EOI for skilled state nominated visa with 55 
points? I have 55 points and I always assumed that I can apply for EOI and, if lucky, the state nomination will provide me the additional 5 points required.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi All,
My agent advice me to prepare two additional documents - financial statement and commitment letter to stay in NSW. Generally, these documents are requested by other states but I dont see any requirement for NSW. But let me know if you think otherwise.

Another doubt is- All sem mark-sheets vs transcript. I know both are different to some extend but usually can be accepted in place of each other by most of the assessing authorities. So, here in NSW application lform can we upload our mark-sheets if transcript is not available?

Thanks!!


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Did I get it right, you can not submit an EOI for skilled state nominated visa with 55
> points? I have 55 points and I always assumed that I can apply for EOI and, if lucky, the state nomination will provide me the additional 5 points required.


yes you must make 60 points i.e. 5 points from the SS included, so you can always go ahead and launch an EOI with 55 points. 
I think the 5 points for SS are automatically added to your total but it does not guarantee an invitation.
getting points for SS and actually getting the invitation to apply for the visa are two very different things.

you can not submit an EOI for 189 Visa with 55 points i think cuz the cut off is 60 but for 190 visa you still get 5 points from SS and total goes to 60 points.

moderators.... please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

^ Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

You have to tick 190 in the EOI, and then submit it. They will accept it with 55 points. The EOI is not complete until you receive the nomination.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Hi All,
> My agent advice me to prepare two additional documents - financial statement and commitment letter to stay in NSW. Generally, these documents are requested by other states but I dont see any requirement for NSW. But let me know if you think otherwise.
> 
> Another doubt is- All sem mark-sheets vs transcript. I know both are different to some extend but usually can be accepted in place of each other by most of the assessing authorities. So, here in NSW application lform can we upload our mark-sheets if transcript is not available?
> ...


NSW does not require proof of funds. And the commitment letter is a box tick on your application form. 
As for the mark sheet, you should upload what you sent to the assessment body. If they accepted it, NSW will as well.


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what time the online application system will open on 14 July 2014?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

miceking said:


> Does anyone know what time the online application system will open on 14 July 2014?


It will be either midnight or 9:00, I suppose.


----------



## Faisal.aiub (Apr 25, 2014)

I found NSW state is going to sponsor 190- telecom engineer(263311) in new list. In the list I found Telecom engineer(263311) is in ICT field. But ACS doesn't assess Telecom engineer(263311). It actually assessed by Engineers Australia.

So I am confused. I have Telecom engineer(263311) assessment from Engineers Australia. Is my one proper to apply for NSW state sponsor?

Regards,


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> NSW does not require proof of funds. And the commitment letter is a box tick on your application form.


Hi All,

I have one doubt, as I have read many times and at many places that NSW never asks for financial statements/financial guarantee.

My question is, after getting nomination from NSW, when we will be applying for VISA with Aus government then, do thay ask for financial statements/financial guarantee in case of Subclass 190 (NSW nomination)? If yes, then how much amount we need to show?


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have one more doubt, if we get the grant (PR) then is it mandatory to fly Aus within a specified time? If yes then what's the time frame normally?

Or i can go anytime later, may be after 1-2 years?

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

No, the grant letter will specify a date, and you must initially enter Australia before that date.

The specified date is determined by the validity of your health check and overseas police clearance, which is earlier.



sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one more doubt, if we get the grant (PR) then is it mandatory to fly Aus within a specified time? If yes then what's the time frame normally?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one doubt, as I have read many times and at many places that NSW never asks for financial statements/financial guarantee.
> 
> My question is, after getting nomination from NSW, when we will be applying for VISA with Aus government then, do thay ask for financial statements/financial guarantee in case of Subclass 190 (NSW nomination)? If yes, then how much amount we need to show?


No, DIBP doesn't ask for proof of funds. It's advisable though that you have enough money to support yourself for several months till you get a job. 
The visa has an Initial Entry Date, which is about 1 year from medical or PCC. You can make a short trip to activate the visa and move over later. If you miss the IED your visa will be cancelled.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> It will be either midnight or 9:00, I suppose.


Is it midnight Australia time?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Is it midnight Australia time?


Yup

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for responding.Do we know for sure if its midnight? Or its 50-50 ;-)


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks for responding.Do we know for sure if its midnight? Or its 50-50 ;-)


Check on NSW website my friend.
If nothing is mentioned then at Aus midnight time try submitting the application, simple!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

And am very nervous man. My brother is out of town and I need to submit the NSW application for him. But he provided me with just the notarized scanned documents and not the original. I hope they accept it. I am thinking I could send them an email later about not knowing we had to scan original copies. And then offer for original scanned documents. What do you guys think?


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Can anyone let me know the process. for NSW

I have acs report,ielts result : w:7 s:6.5 r:8 l:8
age 29
exp 7 years
eductaion BE
category 261313
wat should i do next 

1)apply for eoi first or nsw state nomination
2)wat would be fees for both?


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> And am very nervous man. My brother is out of town and I need to submit the NSW application for him. But he provided me with just the notarized scanned documents and not the original. I hope they accept it. I am thinking I could send them an email later about not knowing we had to scan original copies. And then offer for original scanned documents. What do you guys think?


Are the notarized copies scanned in color

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Can anyone let me know the process. for NSW
> 
> I have acs report,ielts result : w:7 s:6.5 r:8 l:8
> age 29
> ...


Your points would be 55points.
Can you try again for ielts to get 10points, then you will have 65points.
Other wisd you can go ahead with SS

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

:sing:


Nishant Dundas said:


> Are the notarized copies scanned in color
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


So I have these photocopies of original which I got notarized. And these original notarized documents are scanned. In short we can view the blue colour stamp on the scanned document. Does that help?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

It is a problem only NSW can answer. 
DIBP accepts notarized BW documents or colour scans. Notarized documents should be better than colour scans, but can you afford to take the chance?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Are the notarized copies scanned in color
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





Alnaibii said:


> It is a problem only NSW can answer.
> DIBP accepts notarized BW documents or colour scans. Notarized documents should be better than colour scans, but can you afford to take the chance?


Hmmm I agree. The way I see it I don't have an option right now. I would go ahead and submit the notarized copies for now and hope they provide a positive assessment soon.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Can anyone let me know the process. for NSW
> 
> I have acs report,ielts result : w:7 s:6.5 r:8 l:8
> age 29
> ...


Read the official site carefully. EOI first, as you need to send the number to NSW. 
EOI is free, NSW was 300$ for offshore last year.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Read the official site carefully. EOI first, as you need to send the number to NSW.
> EOI is free, NSW was 300$ for offshore last year.


thanks mate for the reply.\
1)can you post the list of docs required for eoi?
2)also any special tips to follow while submitting eoi?
3)my acs was done in jan 2014 so should i fill the exp accordinly or should i put jul 2014 as the end date of current occupation?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Can I use debit card to make the payment? Please let me know.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Can I use debit card to make the payment? Please let me know.


fees for what.eoi is fee right?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

it_engg said:


> thanks mate for the reply.\
> 1)can you post the list of docs required for eoi?
> 2)also any special tips to follow while submitting eoi?
> 3)my acs was done in jan 2014 so should i fill the exp accordinly or should i put jul 2014 as the end date of current occupation?


You don't need to upload any documents for EOI. You need to have IELTS and assessment. There should be a thread around here about filling EOI. Give it a go.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Can I use debit card to make the payment? Please let me know.


Probably yes, but this is the first year you can pay online, so can't give a sure answer.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> Probably yes, but this is the first year you can pay online, so can't give a sure answer.


The NSW FAQ at http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf says 


> How do I pay the NSW nomination application fee?
> Payment can only be made by credit card via the online application form. NSW no longer accepts any other form of payment.


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

it_engg said:


> fees for what.eoi is fee right?


yes EOI is free but you will have to pay around AUD 300 for SS from NSW.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Can anyone let me know the process. for NSW
> 
> I have acs report,ielts result : w:7 s:6.5 r:8 l:8
> age 29
> ...


Can you tell me your points breakup? 
What is your skilled met date in ACS? 
How much experience did ACS deduct for you?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Can I use debit card to make the payment? Please let me know.


You never know. But before that make sure your debit card is enabled for international transactions by calling your back. Also be ready for some forex exchange charges of you pay by debit card.


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

So its 0005 Hrs on 14th July in Sydney ... are they already accepting applications????


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> So its 0005 Hrs on 14th July in Sydney ... are they already accepting applications????


Can't see the link active yet...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

its looks like online form is not yet available. right?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

link from SkillSelect?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 

I am on this link but unable to see any links for online application


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

I can't see it either


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

sorry to confuse everyone, I mean link to online form for NSW SS application.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

They forgot to switch the button 

I guess it is Start of Bussiness hour then. 9 more hours to prepare your docs.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

yes its not updated yet.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> I am on this link but unable to see any links for online application



I am also checking the same page.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

there are total 210 occupations in the NSW list and total 1000 nominations will be given out..so it means 2 nominations per occupation!!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> there are total 210 occupations in the NSW list and total 1000 nominations will be given out..so it means 2 nominations per occupation!!


Might be 5


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> there are total 210 occupations in the NSW list and total 1000 nominations will be given out..so it means 2 nominations per occupation!!


:director: Its per round 1000 per occupation


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

About2013 said:


> :director: Its per round 1000 per occupation


no brother its not per occupation..its per intake


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update*


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

yeah I reckon it will open at around 8 or 9am Sydney time.


Whats all that crap about the notarised documents? They're not going to reject your application because you have notarised your docs. Most docs needed to be notarised for the ACS skill assessment anyway. It just says they dont have to be notarised.
If you have notarised docs fine, if you dont, thats fine as well.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> no brother its not per occupation..its per intake


Wait and watch !


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

some members are getting invitation by email..check ur email also


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> some members are getting invitation by email..check ur email also


Invitation foe what? Submitting state sponsorship application?


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

oh sorry i mis understood..acctually invitations for 189 visa is also going on at this moment.sorry


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

210 occupations (is what a read here somewhere) * 4000= 840 000

in a country of 23,5 million people.

:nono:


No, its 1000 per round, so 4000 for the financial year 2014-2015


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Wait and watch !


its 1000 per intake. it wont be like 2 slots or 5 slots per occupation. Realistically there wont be even 1 applications from a majority of the occupations on that list. so I wont be surprised if the cut off for all occupations is 20-50 and when any particular occupation reaches the cap it will not accept anymore for that field.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> yeah I reckon it will open at around 8 or 9am Sydney time.
> 
> Whats all that crap about the notarised documents? They're not going to reject your application because you have notarised your docs. Most docs needed to be notarised for the ACS skill assessment anyway. It just says they dont have to be notarised.
> If you have notarised docs fine, if you dont, thats fine as well.


Notarized documents are usually photocopy and than they are notarized. On the web site it states clearly that they need to be colour copy of originals. Till the time the scanned documents are coloured you are fine, notarized or not notarized.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

ignore below post - got my ans above

Do they have any cap for individual occupation, they may grant 1000 visa for one occupation only for say to Doctors?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> ignore below post - got my ans above
> 
> Do they have any cap for individual occupation, they may grant 1000 visa for one occupation only for say to Doctors?


its 1000 per intake. it wont be like 2 slots or 5 slots per occupation. Realistically there wont be even 1 applications from a majority of the occupations on that list. so I wont be surprised if the cut off for all occupations is 20-50 and when any particular occupation reaches the cap it will not accept anymore for that field.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> some members are getting invitation by email..check ur email also





tarunar1 said:


> Notarized documents are usually photocopy and than they are notarized. On the web site it states clearly that they need to be colour copy of originals. Till the time the scanned documents are coloured you are fine, notarized or not notarized.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


This is what I have with me. I have photocopy of original documents. And then I notarized them. I have coloured scanned copies of these notarized documents. Will this work?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> This is what I have with me. I have photocopy of original documents. And then I notarized them. I have coloured scanned copies of these notarized documents. Will this work?


Scanned copies in color is the right way to go about this.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> This is what I have with me. I have photocopy of original documents. And then I notarized them. I have coloured scanned copies of these notarized documents. Will this work?


If the document is color and looks exactly the same as original nd is notarized it will work. But if the document is black and white nd notary is colored scan it won't work as per the interpretation from web site.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> Scanned copies in color is the right way to go about this.


I am sorry am confused totally. What I have will it work?


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just prepared reference letters for my career as for ACS assess, That's enough for NSW SS?
There's no detailed request for what should i upload.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

sorry m new to this thread.

everybody is waiting for NSW state nominaton link or for EOI ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

it_engg said:


> sorry m new to this thread.
> 
> everybody is waiting for NSW state nominaton link or for EOI ?


Nsw state sponsorship link.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I am sorry am confused totally. What I have will it work?


Send one document to my email if you don't mind. And i will tell you.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> This is what I have with me. I have photocopy of original documents. And then I notarized them. I have coloured scanned copies of these notarized documents. Will this work?


Tell me if I am right in guessing what you have.

Photocopy of original(in black and white) and notorized. Then color scans of those notorized photocopies. 

That is what you have ... right????


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> I just prepared reference letters for my career as for ACS assess, That's enough for NSW SS?
> There's no detailed request for what should i upload.
> Thanks in advance.


you mean the document of reporting hierarchy and references for cross check? I dont think they ask for it and is needed as we already have +ve assessment with us.


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> you mean the document of reporting hierarchy and references for cross check? I dont think they ask for it and is needed as we already have +ve assessment with us.


I mean I prepared work reference letters for ACS assess, those enough for NSW SS?


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> I mean I prepared work reference letters for ACS assess, those enough for NSW SS?


For NSW SS +ve skill assessment is must and after than you may include other supporting documents like experience letter, offer letters etc


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Do we need to include payslips/ bank statements /IT returns with this application?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, supporting documents will help you get the nomination.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

do i need to upload employment related documents (payslips, tax return, etc) if i am not claiming points for employment ?
p.s i do have a +ve skill assessment.


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

not reqd


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

thank go found the link


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Do we need to include payslips/ bank statements /IT returns with this application?


As per there process flow chart its not required 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-sponsorship-progress-1043.html#post4586153


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Its quite possible that online form may have a drop down with a list of documents they actually require with application and will accept only those documents. But you never know.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> thank go found the link



Kindly share it


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Kindly share it


You meant the application link is available now?? If so please do share.


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Do we need to include payslips/ bank statements /IT returns with this application?


Yes, more supporting documents will help in easier processing of your application, you will be able to select document type from the drop down menu during the filing of the application.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Could anyone confirm , is the application link available ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

its not . apply online section has no link yet.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> its not . apply online section has no link yet.


Lets keep everyone informed and help each other. Just share as soon as some one sees the link active.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

NSW anticipates that the link to the online application will be made available on the NSW Trade & Investment website during business hours on Monday, 14 July 2014.

Above is the excerpt from the email response we got from NSW today. I believe we can get some sleep now.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

It is not yet open.It seems we need to wait for another 5 hours...


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> its not . apply online section has no link yet.


can you please give a link to the apply online section.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> can you please give a link to the apply online section.




mate scroll down you ll find apply online part.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> can you please give a link to the apply online section.


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Live local time Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

Current local time in Sydney, New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

QQ on this statement-"You will be able to apply until your occupation and/or the application limit has been reached. The online system will not accept applications once the limit has been reached."

Does that mean system will only accept 1000 applications on FCFS basis or system will keep accepting the application utill they actually grant 1000 nomination/covers individual occupation cap limit?

Thanks!


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is something that shall answer most if not all the queries:

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> QQ on this statement-"You will be able to apply until your occupation and/or the application limit has been reached. The online system will not accept applications once the limit has been reached."
> 
> Does that mean system will only accept 1000 applications on FCFS basis or system will keep accepting the application utill they actually grant 1000 nomination/covers individual occupation cap limit?
> 
> Thanks!


Where did you get this INFO?


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Where did you get this INFO?


Same page under apply online section:
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another doubt is - what all "Migration agent details" are required to fill in that form?


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

does the link open at 10 a.m Sydney Time


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

*Ensure total file size is not larger than 25MB*

Does this mean that the all files included should be less than 25 MB? or individual files like passport.pdf < 25 MB, employment.pdf < 25 MB ......?


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Melbound said:


> *Ensure total file size is not larger than 25MB*
> 
> Does this mean that the all files included should be less than 25 MB? or individual files like passport.pdf < 25 MB, employment.pdf < 25 MB ......?


means all files together should not be more than 25MB.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

What should be the anwser to this, since I am unmarried:

*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

*


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Melbound said:


> What should be the anwser to this, since I am unmarried:
> 
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?


As if now it will be no, did the link open??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> As if now it will be no, did the link open??
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


I dont think so... will let you know if I find out.. thanks


----------



## samaneh (Jul 13, 2014)

do you think they will open on 9 or we must wait and see?what about the other state?for example:what was the time of begining in south australia?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

samaneh said:


> do you think they will open on 9 or we must wait and see?what about the other state?for example:what was the time of begining in south australia?


It was 5:30 am local oz time.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> It was 5:30 am local oz time.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


I think the link for SA opened up on 10am Oz local time


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Zubin_77 said:


> I think the link for SA opened up on 10am Oz local time


is the link for NSW working? does anyone knows?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

I am checking this link, under Apply online section, - but no update. Where are you checking ?

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## samaneh (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm the same as you in major and link and IELTS score!


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

siva19 said:


> I am checking this link, under Apply online section, - but no update. Where are you checking ?
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW



yes, same link. I guess it will open up at 10am Oz time


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> yes, same link. I guess it will open up at 10am Oz time


Yeah let's hope.. been a long wait!:bored:


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

All you guys are going to upload the list of docs mentioned on the check list right? 
Passport
Birth Cert
Marriage Cert
IELTS TRF
ACS assessment
Qualification Cert and Transcript
Employment experience letter

Let me know if I need to prepare any other mandatory doc?
Thanks!!


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> All you guys are going to upload the list of docs mentioned on the check list right?
> Passport
> Birth Cert
> Marriage Cert
> ...




The links up and its not loading


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> The links up and its not loading


How do you the link is up??

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Can you please share the link?


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> How do you the link is up??
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


NSW Skilled Occupations List - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

check this


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

True its not loading


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

still not loading.. wht to do?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> still not loading.. wht to do?


May be they are still working on setting it up..it should soon..


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think its under migration
phase, lets wait for couple of more mins


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Melbound said:


> May be they are still working on setting it up..it should soon..



wht time was the link made available


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Has anyone submitted online application so far???


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Zubin_77 said:


> wht time was the link made available


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 

I can see the application link here now. But still not loading..


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> I can see the application link here now. But still not loading..


Where on the above link?? I can't seem to find it... On the link you mentioned...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Where exactly, I cant see any link on this page


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

now i can see it too


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Where exactly, I cant see any link on this page


Refresh the page link is there but not loading...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

its working but not completely some drop down are coming blanks


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> its working but not completely some drop down are coming blanks




same here.. this is sad


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

It worked for me after pressing F5 for 105 times.. 

Thank god finally, submitted and payment done!.. hurrey..


----------



## Zubin_77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Zubin_77 said:


> same here.. this is sad


which browser to use guys.. am using chrome


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Zubin_77 said:


> which browser to use guys.. am using chrome


I used chrome. "trustworthy"

Hopefully you all can get in quickly.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

It says occupation suspended


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> It says occupation suspended


Which occupation you tried for???

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> It says occupation suspended


Oh is it!! I just applied for the same occupation code Developer programmer


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Developer Programmer


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> It says occupation suspended


omg... how quick.!! badluck brother


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys no software tester on their list? Is it true?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

kranthikiranm said:


> Developer Programmer


Looks like they have single digit cap! or many ppl aplied in just few seconds! My reference number was over 360 meaning there were 359+ ppl ahead of me!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Application Screenshot


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you receive "acknowledgement email"? I went on to pay the fee without receiving the "acknowledgement email". After payment, I did received a confirmation of payment and the website also says application and payment has been submitted.

thanks


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

mealbox said:


> Did you receive "acknowledgement email"? I went on to pay the fee without receiving the "acknowledgement email". After payment, I did received a confirmation of payment and the website also says application and payment has been submitted.
> 
> thanks


Yes, Received two different emails. 

1st : ￼￼[email protected] - says application received

2nd from : [email protected] - payment receipt and ref number


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Bloody hel .. this was such an task .. lol .. done for 261313, ref#7**.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Looks like they have single digit cap! or many ppl aplied in just few seconds! My reference number was over 360 meaning there were 359+ ppl ahead of me!


Ya. This is ridiculous...


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

mealbox said:


> Did you receive "acknowledgement email"? I went on to pay the fee without receiving the "acknowledgement email". After payment, I did received a confirmation of payment and the website also says application and payment has been submitted.
> 
> thanks


I also did not get the first mail but got the second one for payment acknowledgement.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Its closed guys!!! The form went offline. Waiting for next round


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

I got payment ack only .

I did get any separate mail for list of docs ? as well where I can see the file number.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Form is closed NOW !

-----------\\-----------


Form is currently offline.

Due to high demand we have had to close applications temporarily.

We will reopen after a review.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

didn't get the acknowledgement email. only got payment receipt mail. whats ur status guys?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too the same,

I got payment ack only .

I did get any separate mail for list of docs ? as well where I can see the file number.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

WTF is it offline already???


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

If you were able to pay that mean you application if submitted, right?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

mealbox said:


> Did you receive "acknowledgement email"? I went on to pay the fee without receiving the "acknowledgement email". After payment, I did received a confirmation of payment and the website also says application and payment has been submitted.
> 
> thanks


 
Even I did not receive the acknowledgement email after loading the files. but received payment email.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Form is currently offline. 

Due to high demand we have had to close applications temporarily. 

We will reopen after a review.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Even I did not receive the acknowledgement email after loading the files. but received payment email.


Same here, didn't get acknowledgement email, only payment confirmation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Form is currently offline.
> 
> Due to high demand we have had to close applications temporarily.
> 
> ...


That had to happen they created so much suspense like they will have a Hollywood Movie Premier. :/


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

people mentioning ref number of 700+ are scareing me the f out!!!!!


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

same here... got payment confirmation but did not get any acknowledgment mail regarding list of documents submitted


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

I am ****ting in my pants now..didn't get chance to even pay..

What's gonna happen to all hardwork 

Someone advise please


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> people mentioning ref number of 700+ are scareing me the f out!!!!!


check your personal message


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Now we have to take a day off from office and sit 24x7 on computer to check if the form is online or not ? :/ :ranger:


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> people mentioning ref number of 700+ are scareing me the f out!!!!!


my number is 700+


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

They are playing with our future....


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Melbound said:


> check your personal message


Did you get my message?


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

sandhar13 said:


> my number is 700+


can you tell me the time mentioned on you CC payment receipt?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

At least they should have xml offline form which applicant can fill offline and uplaod during uploading other documents.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

sandhar13 said:


> my number is 700+


Mine is 750+


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

To those who received only payment mail, are you able to find any reference number?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

mealbox said:


> To those who received only payment mail, are you able to find any reference number?


I can see only three digit reference number. Apart from that I did not see any file number .


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

siva19 said:


> I can see only three digit reference number. Apart from that I did not see any file number .


I think we can use the same number as reference if we need some info from nsw....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Live link removed from website


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

ras123 said:


> can you tell me the time mentioned on you cc payment receipt?


10:14 est


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

what does it mean if we didn't receive any acknowledge email but could able to finish the payment step?


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

Guys

I received my confirmation letter which is regarded as "spam".


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

i mailed them they said they will send acc mail in due course so no worries


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

NSW was pleased to receive a high number of applications in the first 2014-15 intake. We are currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course. The online application system will not be available until further notice.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

manishkinger said:


> i mailed them they said they will send acc mail in due course so no worries


Did you get only payment ack ?


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> what does it mean if we didn't receive any acknowledge email but could able to finish the payment step?


We have already got a reference number which should be good enough for future communication. Their system might have been overloaded hence could not send acknowledgement of receipt of documents.


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

I can see thomasvo and About2013 were disappointed along with me..hard luck


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Could anyone successfully lodged NSW SS update your progress here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...yQCx-5aPRbKUS7aJUzY/edit?pli=1#gid=1095772173

Much appreciate!!!


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I swear to god the form came online, I completed it and suddenly it wasnt working anymore. This is outrageous


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I swear to god the form came online, I completed it and suddenly it wasnt working anymore. This is outrageous


Same here buddy..actually went upto payment page and then stopped..how are we supposed to deal with this??


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Did you get only payment ack ?


Got the ack too.... Now have both ack...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Will all the other states do same ?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> Got the ack too.... Now have both ack...
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Tarun,

What is your exact payment time and reference number

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Got the ack too.... Now have both ack...
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Cool! what was your reference number?


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> NSW was pleased to receive a high number of applications in the first 2014-15 intake. We are currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course. The online application system will not be available until further notice.


Does this mean wait till October Intake?


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> i mailed them they said they will send acc mail in due course so no worries


Hi manishkinger
what email address did you write to


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I think so


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

only received the payment receipt, 
i hope that will soon get the ack. 
I've been waiting from 12 midnight


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have received both tax invoice and acknowledgement email. However, in the acknowledgement PDF under the supporting document section(Page 5), i cannot see the list of documents submitted .

Please let me know if anyone else is not able to see the list of document submitted in the acknowledgement section.May be it could be technical glitch as well.

Is there anyone who can see the list of documents submitted.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

It should be in the text of the mail rather than in the attached PDF.



Punj23 said:


> I have received both tax invoice and acknowledgement email. However, in the acknowledgement PDF under the supporting document section(Page 5), i cannot see the list of documents submitted .
> 
> Please let me know if anyone else is not able to see the list of document submitted in the acknowledgement section.May be it could be technical glitch as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

So looks like 1000 applications were received in just hours time


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

garrying said:


> So looks like 1000 applications were received in just hours time


 Can't believe it just got filled up in a couple of hours. Now again waiting time..


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

AKN said:


> Can't believe it just got filled up in a couple of hours. Now again waiting time..


Not even couple of hours..initially site was not loading even..


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

AKN said:


> Can't believe it just got filled up in a couple of hours. Now again waiting time..


I don't believe they filled all 1000 slots as my link stopped working within 5 mins, on their site they have mentioned:


> NSW was pleased to receive a high number of applications in the first 2014-15 intake. We are currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course. The online application system will not be available until further notice.


that sounds like their website crashed or thats what we are hoping lol else they would have mentioned the closing of the slot clearly.


----------



## babu.c (Nov 7, 2011)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> I don't believe they filled all 1000 slots as my link stopped working within 5 mins, on their site they have mentioned:
> 
> 
> that sounds like their website crashed or thats what we are hoping lol else they would have mentioned the closing of the slot clearly.



I am really disappointed... Seems to be got closed within 30 minutes.. I missed nail biting time... Not sure what r options. I hve 70 marks but no use


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Got both the acknowledgement , but it not listed out all the uploaded documents. 

In the mail list I can see all the docs name except my present employer related docs, shall I send the missing docs again to them through mail or how to proceed on this.

As well as attached PDF not listed out the document names which I uploaded.

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

Anyone here who got email from digital.services @ trade.nsw.gov.au but didn't receive payment receipt? I've received email from this email address containing attachment but no receipt for payment still? Attachment has just got all the information that was filled in..not even sure if payment went through


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Can anyone tell what exact time did it open??
This is bizarre.. Closing in just a few minutes..


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Can anyone tell what exact time did it open??
> This is bizarre.. Closing in just a few minutes..


I think it all happen between 9:45 AM 10:30 AM Sydney AEST time....baffled me the way it was full...did not expect this rush...when I filled the form and loaded the documents, submitted pay now...it hit the error page and went offline.


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been hitting F5 from 12AM for every 30 minutes and able to see Apply Online text around 945AM (AEST) and when i submit my ref number is 4xx


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

Also tried from 3 different computers and only one managed to work properly, have to do lot of guess work when submitting the application as the forms are completely broken....


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

please check both your inbox and spam for both ack and confirm messg..
i got ack in inbox and confirm mail in spam


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

san2kothapalli said:


> I think it all happen between 9:45 AM 10:30 AM Sydney AEST time....baffled me the way it was full...did not expect this rush...when I filled the form and loaded the documents, submitted pay now...it hit the error page and went offline.


hi san2kothapalli, i think we are in same boat. can you see if you have been charged in your credit card??


----------



## san2kothapalli (May 26, 2014)

garrying said:


> hi san2kothapalli, i think we are in same boat. can you see if you have been charged in your credit card??


Hi garrying...your boat is past me actually...I did not get a chance to even provide my credit card details...I have the error message immediately...and second try was offline...


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

san2kothapalli said:


> I think it all happen between 9:45 AM 10:30 AM Sydney AEST time....baffled me the way it was full...did not expect this rush...when I filled the form and loaded the documents, submitted pay now...it hit the error page and went offline.


I am totally agreeing with ya. I am in Sydney, 09:45-10:30am is open for online applications. I clicked Pay Now at 09:58, then confirmed payment at 10:00. My reference number was given between 100-150


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> can anyone tell what exact time did it open??
> This is bizarre.. Closing in just a few minutes..


5:20 am ist


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*Clear I was late *

Did it get all over in 45 minutes.. can't believe it. Hoping that it might be back sometime today itself. Heights of optimism ? 

Anyways, how much time did it take on an average to fill and submit the application ? Any suggestions/tips that could be useful while applying ? 

-Kishor


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

pkkishor said:


> Did it get all over in 45 minutes.. can't believe it. Hoping that it might be back sometime today itself. Heights of optimism ?
> 
> Anyways, how much time did it take on an average to fill and submit the application ? Any suggestions/tips that could be useful while applying ?
> 
> -Kishor


Less than a minute for me


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Its like booking a tatkal Indian railway ticket..
What is NSW up to!!


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

I got my reference num 70* , received payment ack mail but havent got the application ack mail/application pdf.
Can someone pls suggest?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ddabral said:


> I got my reference num 70* , received payment ack mail but havent got the application ack mail/application pdf.
> Can someone pls suggest?


Check your spam mailbox.. Or wait.. It can take some time..


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Check your spam mailbox.. Or wait.. It can take some time..


Its been almost 3 yrs. chking my mailbox n spam regularly.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Its been almost 3 yrs. chking my mailbox n spam regularly.


I meant 3 hrs.. Maybe hrs are almost as long as yrs when u wait for something so desperately


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ddabral said:


> I meant 3 hrs.. Maybe hrs are almost as long as yrs when u wait for something so desperately


 I can understand the anxiety.. Well you can contact them.. There was am email id given in their FAQ document.
Best of luck


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Check your spam mailbox.. Or wait.. It can take some time..


Seeing number 70*, I guess the 1000 has already been used up.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Less than a minute for me


25MB size limit - was it for per file or all the files together ?

- Kishor


----------



## Faisal.aiub (Apr 25, 2014)

i talked with nsw state sponsor . They confirm 1000 already fill up.
badluck... with in 5 mins all gone


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Faisal.aiub said:


> i talked with nsw state sponsor . They confirm 1000 already fill up.
> badluck... with in 5 mins all gone


oh  would that mean now to wait till Oct 14 for 2nd in-take ?

- Kishor


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Can i change the month of birth in my application. When i received the acknowledgement, i realized that i put the month wrong.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

pkkishor said:


> 25MB size limit - was it for per file or all the files together ? - Kishor


All files together


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

its closed again???



> NSW was pleased to receive a high number of applications in the first 2014-15 intake. We are currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course. * The online application system will not be available until further notice*.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys quick question although I was able to view the link and fill the dorm I didn't see software testing mentioned in their SOL what should we do? Is it the end of the road for software testers?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Tarun,
> 
> What is your exact payment time and reference number
> 
> ...


10:10 Sdney time reff #3xx

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Faisal.aiub (Apr 25, 2014)

*Mesi's Gold magic 190*



pkkishor said:


> oh  would that mean now to wait till Oct 14 for 2nd in-take ?
> 
> - Kishor



Lol.. buddy..same thing will be happen.. Thought today final match german vs argentina... may be people are busy.... but within 5mins its gone.. so next intake everybody will be aware.. so within a minute it will be Mesi's magic!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

guys .. Are there more people like me who have received payment acknowledgement, reference num but are still awaiting email for Application receipt/pdf?


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

check spam


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

manishkinger said:


> check spam


Ofcourse i have been checking it.. The mAil isnt anywhere


----------



## samaneh (Jul 13, 2014)

congratulation for your submit,my major and circumstances are the same as you but due to low speed internet in IRAN i can't complete my procedure completely.i hope you will be successful


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

samaneh said:


> congratulation for your submit,my major and circumstances are the same as you but due to low speed internet in IRAN i can't complete my procedure completely.i hope you will be successful


Thanks for your kind words.
Wish u luck.

Honestly i dont think my application gone through .


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Ofcourse i have been checking it.. The mAil isnt anywhere


Congrats...best of luck for the next steps. what time did you submit?


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> Congrats...best of luck for the next steps. what time did you submit?


545 am - IST

Dont congratulate me yet, i dont think my application is submitted properly else i would hav got the mail.

I m really upset.


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

ddabral said:


> 545 am - IST
> 
> Dont congratulate me yet, i dont think my application is submitted properly else i would hav got the mail.
> 
> I m really upset.


ddabral, I wish I could do something for you. There were some who were successful in lodging the application but looks like there are many more who haven't been so successful. This includes me.

First application link was hidden somewhere, than webpage won't open, when it finally could be opened occupation was suspended already, then it started to work again and then finally whole thing crashed/taken offline.

5:45am IST converts to 10:15am Sydney time.

My application didn't go through completely too. What else can you do??


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

garrying said:


> ddabral, I wish I could do something for you. There were some who were successful in lodging the application but looks like there are many more who haven't been so successful. This includes me.
> 
> First application link was hidden somewhere, than webpage won't open, when it finally could be opened occupation was suspended already, then it started to work again and then finally whole thing crashed/taken offline.
> 
> ...


Really sorry about that.
I hope we get to hear something positive soon.


----------



## garrying (Aug 31, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Really sorry about that.
> I hope we get to hear something positive soon.


Did you check if money has been debited? If payment is taken than it should be good.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

garrying said:


> Did you check if money has been debited? If payment is taken than it should be good.


Yes. I got the text msg from my bank! 
Imagine, application is not submitted and my moneys also gone!! And apparently its non refundable as per website.

I see no reason why i wont get the application ack mail when iTs auto generated.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Yes. I got the text msg from my bank!
> Imagine, application is not submitted and my moneys also gone!! And apparently its non refundable as per website.
> 
> I see no reason why i wont get the application ack mail when iTs auto generated.


They have implemented this online system first time for NSW SS. So I think there could have some problems. 

I think you should wait for couple of days as they have already deducted the payments. best of luck...........


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> They have implemented this online system first time for NSW SS. So I think there could have some problems. I think you should wait for couple of days as they have already deducted the payments. best of luck...........


Hmmm. What else can i do!


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you mealbox...Got it


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Really sorry about that.
> I hope we get to hear something positive soon.


For Ddabral

NSW Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program – 2014-15

If you have lodged an application and received a payment receipt including NSW Trade & Investment reference number your application will be assessed. You will receive an acknowledgement email in due course.

Current processing time is 12 weeks although this can be longer in peak periods. Please note that we do not provide status updates on applications under assessment.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> For Ddabral
> 
> NSW Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program – 2014-15
> 
> ...


Thanks. is it given somewhere on the website? can u pls share the link?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

ddabral said:


> 545 am - IST
> 
> Dont congratulate me yet, i dont think my application is submitted properly else i would hav got the mail.
> 
> I m really upset.


Since your payment is through nd you have the ack number etc. you are good...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Thanks. is it given somewhere on the website? can u pls share the link?


Ddabral,

Ensure you have received the payment receipt via email and reference number.

They sure will send you the acknowledge email soon later.

I sent an email to [email protected]

The auto reply will be generating and telling you as my previous post for you

Mine: 10:00 got payment receipt, 10:50 got ack email


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Ddabral, Ensure you have received the payment receipt via email and reference number. They sure will send you the acknowledge email soon later. I sent an email to [email protected] The auto reply will be generating and telling you as my previous post for you Mine: 10:00 got payment receipt, 10:50 got ack email


Yes i got their email too. I too mailed them about the same, and got a similar auto generated mail.

But i still havent got any ack mail. 
I got the payment receipt around 10:15 australia time but No ack till now.

I hope i get it. Do pray for me.

Thanks


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Yes i got their email too. I too mailed them about the same, and got a similar auto generated mail.
> 
> But i still havent got any ack mail.
> I got the payment receipt around 10:15 australia time but No ack till now.
> ...


They say your application will be assessed if you have lodged and payment approved!
Their staff have finished work, they come back tomorrow. ( i am in sydney, i know their office (


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

It would be better if they selected the applicant via LUCK Draw instead of messed up online process at least everyone had equal change. :/


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I remember previously discarding the idea of submitting my EOI to NSW due to their work experience requirements (I lack experience in the nominated occupation). However, now I can not find any information concerning work experience. Have there been any changes in this regard? Anyone?


Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

If you get to 60 points without work experience thats fine. Thats no guarantee you will get sponsored though. I suppose they have internal guidelines for granting sponsorship which is not something they will put on their website.

What do you guys think about the statement on the NSW website?


NSW was pleased to receive a high number of applications in the first 2014-15 intake. We are currently reviewing the applications received and will make an announcement regarding further opening in due course. The online application system will not be available until further notice.

Am I clutching to straws when I interpret that "announcement regarding further opening in due course"?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

Systems Administrator (262113) are the unlucky lot. Even if we have 65-70 points, we still have to go through 190. And with what's happened today, it's luck if we manage to get our application in.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Online Petition link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-sponsorship-application-via-luck-draw.html 

Please sign it !


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

*to wait for 2nd in-take ?*



thomasvo said:


> If you get to 60 points without work experience thats fine. Thats no guarantee you will get sponsored though. I suppose they have internal guidelines for granting sponsorship which is not something they will put on their website.
> 
> What do you guys think about the statement on the NSW website?
> 
> ...


I was also wondering whether they are talking about the 2nd in-take.

-Kishor


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I am filing NSW S190 from offshore(India).

I have created the login ID and has submitted online EOI form. 

Can somebody pls guide me for the next steps which I need to do? 

Guri



RNAussie said:


> For Ddabral
> 
> NSW Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program – 2014-15
> 
> ...


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filing NSW S190 from offshore(India).
> 
> ...


Wait for next round of LUCK DRAW !


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filing NSW S190 from offshore(India).
> 
> ...


Now, you will have to wait till the NSW online application link gets re-enabled at Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW.

-Kishor


----------



## guri.d.chd (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I am filing NSW S190 from offshore(India).

I have created the login ID and has submitted online EOI form. 

Can somebody pls guide me for the next steps which I need to do? 

Guri




ddabral said:


> Really sorry about that.
> I hope we get to hear something positive soon.


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

guri.d.chd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filing NSW S190 from offshore(India).
> 
> ...


you may refer to this link for the process flow... sadly, you need to wait for the next 
batch that will be held in October

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/48658/combined-flowcharts.pdf


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> you may refer to this link for the process flow... sadly, you need to wait for the next
> batch that will be held in October
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0004/48658/combined-flowcharts.pdf


Are we sure that now only on October ? The site still has "Applications Close" mentioned to 11-25 August.

- Kishor


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*The full intake of 1000 applications for the first application quarter was quickly generated and applications for the first intake are now closed. *


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

pkkishor said:


> Are we sure that now only on October ? The site still has "Applications Close" mentioned to 11-25 August.
> 
> - Kishor


well as stated on their website

"NSW opened the Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) program to significant demand on 14 July 2014. The full intake of 1000 applications for the first application quarter was quickly generated and applications for the *first intake are now closed.*"


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

I still hope for another opening these days. I thought this session will take about 2-3 days, not 30-45 minutes. I personally didn't assume to be so many State Sponsorship requests. However, let's be optimistic and calm waiting for the next session.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I've sent them an email asking them to publish the HOUR of opening next time.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What would be the next step for them, are they going to access all 1000 application and grant nomination to all of them? Or they do have cap limit for each occupation available on the list. 
I mean to say, if they receive 1000 application only for Developer programmer, so what will happen and on what basis? Any idea?


P.S- Really sorry for those who had hard luck today and best of luck, hope they will open up soon.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I guess they have cap limit implemented in the program, so when they reached the limit would not allow for more requests in that occupation.
I think they will look into what they received and see if all are valid. 
If there are 2 or 3 which are wrong, they will not open again till October. If there are few hundred applications they consider as incomplete, they may open a new session sooner.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> What would be the next step for them, are they going to access all 1000 application and grant nomination to all of them? Or they do have cap limit for each occupation available on the list.
> I mean to say, if they receive 1000 application only for Developer programmer, so what will happen and on what basis? Any idea?
> 
> 
> P.S- Really sorry for those who had hard luck today and best of luck, hope they will open up soon.


They clearly had announced that 4000 applications through 4 in-takes. So, they seem to concern more about the application processing time - not on the occupations. And, in case the applications are not evenly distributed across the occupations, they will get a chance to re-prioritise their occupation-list accordingly for the subsequent in-takes. But still, the edge case of one particular occupation eating up lion-share of the grants - even I am interested to know how would they deal with that - something like stopping the processing of a particular occupation during the in-take ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> What would be the next step for them, are they going to access all 1000 application and grant nomination to all of them? Or they do have cap limit for each occupation available on the list.
> I mean to say, if they receive 1000 application only for Developer programmer, so what will happen and on what basis? Any idea?
> 
> P.S- Really sorry for those who had hard luck today and best of luck, hope they will open up soon.


They already capped before opening. Numbers are not sure but lets say 100 for system programmers 50 for system admin and so on. So now they already have diverse applications and they need to approve them. If you look few pages back you will see that people were not able apply for system programmer but other ict professions were still available.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Melbound said:


> Less than a minute for me


Were you able to fill all info, upload all the related documents in less than 1 minute.
Thats cool.


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anybody posted any screenshots of the online form.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Has anybody posted any screenshots of the online form.


I remember I see couple of snapshots someone posted a few pages back

261313| software enginner | ielts 7 | acs done |190 eoi next step |Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Has anybody posted any screenshots of the online form.


Go back few pages nd you will see it.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Does anyone have any insight?


Guy's - 

I don't see any change in this!! I think we are good to go with five yrs of exp. 

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).

Unit Group 2613: Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Based on few screenshots someone posted I understood that there is a limit per occupation. If you notice those screenshots, in the drop-down list for occupations, a few occupations greyed out but not others.

So, there is a limit per occupation not officially known.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> They already capped before opening. Numbers are not sure but lets say 100 for system programmers 50 for system admin and so on. So now they already have diverse applications and they need to approve them. If you look few pages back you will see that people were not able apply for system programmer but other ict professions were still available.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum



*Guys, I predicited before nsw opened yesterday on 14/7/14, that nsw has occupational limits for every occupation. For example, nurse 100 applications, ICT 300 , teacher 50 and accross all occupations to be a fair balance.

I have successfully submitted my nsw nomination application on 14/7/14 then followed the forum. MANY OCCUPATION SUSPENDED DURING THE PROCESS, THEN UNTIL ALL OTHER OCCUPATION FILLLED UP THAT ENDED UP WITH REACHED 1000 APPLICATIONS

I ADVISED YOU TO PREPARE TO LODGE YOUR APPLICATION ONCE THEY OPEN AS SOON AS POSSIBLE AS THEY HAVE OCCUPATION LIMITS ACCROSS ALL OCCUPATIONS.*


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Were you able to fill all info, upload all the related documents in less than 1 minute.
> Thats cool.


Yup. I dint have to type much. Had all the info handy and just did a copy paste. As for the docs the total file size was 23MB that loaded pretty fast. Thanks to 100 Mbps fiber optics! I dint much bother to validate what info I had entered/ docs that I had uploaded as I knew they can always be corrected later on by sending them an email. So hit the button when it could be submitted. Luckily enough my docs and info were perfect. (took a calculated risk here)

It is always better to board the train into a closest bogie and look for your berth at the next station rather than try to look for your specific berth and miss the train. Life has thought me that! Giving some pearls here  . Hope you all on this forum are successful soon. 

Last time I went with an agent though I had provided him all the docs in September end, he only submitted my application to Victoria in the end of Nov to be pitted against Aussie graduates and was rejected. Since I have already lost precious 6-8 months due to their mistake, I took matters into my own hands. Still yet to see what could be the outcome after all this. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> Ya. This is ridiculous...


Hi, 
Just checking on, at the time you were trying to apply your application, have you seen that some occupations were suspended (grayed out as shown in your posted snap) and they were still accepting the applications at that time for other occupations? 

If yes, then I think they had already implemented the cap limit to individual occupations in the form itself and those who succeed today to file it were going to get invite provide they had valid application.

I can see that analyst programmer, developer programmer, software eng are disabled in the image you posted earlier.
Please confirm.

And most importantly thing for those who had hard luck should note it down and act promptly in next upcoming intakes.


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

Melbound said:


> Yup. I dint have to type much. Had all the info handy and just did a copy paste. As for the docs the total file size was 23MB that loaded pretty fast. Thanks to 100 Mbps fiber optics! I dint much bother to validate what info I had entered/ docs that I had uploaded as I knew they can always be corrected later on by sending them an email. So hit the button when it could be submitted. Luckily enough my docs and info were perfect. (took a calculated risk here)
> 
> It is always better to board the train into a closest bogie and look for your berth at the next station rather than try to look for your specific berth and miss the train. Life has thought me that! Giving some pearls here  . Hope you all on this forum are successful soon.
> 
> Last time I went with an agent though I had provided him all the docs in September end, he only submitted my application to Victoria in the end of Nov to be pitted against Aussie graduates and was rejected. Since I have already lost precious 6-8 months due to their mistake, I took matters into my own hands. Still yet to see what could be the outcome after all this. :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

I am also from Bangalore, Can i seek your help to lodge for NSW state sponsorship on my own in October. My agents reached office at 12 noon and sent me the standard mail that they regret to inform the cap is reached. I dont want to take chance. SNIP]. Will share my number and shall contact you for any informaiton i need. Hope you dont mind helping me. They have shared my EOI user ID and password. I already got a rejection from Victoria. I dont want another rejection. Its my humble request to help me and guide me in completing the process. Please .. please.. please...

Regards,
SNIP


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

hi everyone
congratulation for those who took rocket speed to apply NSW SS, and wish best of luck including myself for next time we can be in bullet train to catch NSW SS.
can anyone tell me what are the document that I need to keep ready to apply for NSW SS? in which format? like pdf.
Does it need to notarized? 
I think it should me in ready and save at desktop so that I can upload in minute.
hope for the best.

OM NAVA SHIVAYA


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Guys, I predicited before nsw opened yesterday on 14/7/14, that nsw has occupational limits for every occupation. For example, nurse 100 applications, ICT 300 , teacher 50 and accross all occupations to be a fair balance.
> 
> I have successfully submitted my nsw nomination application on 14/7/14 then followed the forum. MANY OCCUPATION SUSPENDED DURING THE PROCESS, THEN UNTIL ALL OTHER OCCUPATION FILLLED UP THAT ENDED UP WITH REACHED 1000 APPLICATIONS
> 
> I ADVISED YOU TO PREPARE TO LODGE YOUR APPLICATION ONCE THEY OPEN AS SOON AS POSSIBLE AS THEY HAVE OCCUPATION LIMITS ACCROSS ALL OCCUPATIONS.



Can u please let me know what time did you access the site to file eoi yesterday. 
My friend was unlucky to miss out.
Please help. Thank you


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi everyone
> congratulation for those who took rocket speed to apply NSW SS, and wish best of luck including myself for next time we can be in bullet train to catch NSW SS.
> can anyone tell me what are the document that I need to keep ready to apply for NSW SS? in which format? like pdf.
> Does it need to notarized?
> ...


Hello Uma,

Have you earlier applied for NSW SS? when and why they asked for new ACS assessment? ACS is valid for 2 years right ?


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also from Bangalore, Can i seek your help to lodge for NSW state sponsorship on my own in October. My agents reached office at 12 noon and sent me the standard mail that they regret to inform the cap is reached. I dont want to take chance. SNIP. Will share my number and shall contact you for any informaiton i need. Hope you dont mind helping me. They have shared my EOI user ID and password. I already got a rejection from Victoria. I dont want another rejection. Its my humble request to help me and guide me in completing the process. Please .. please.. please...
> 
> ...


Dropped a pm to you, may he able to help.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> Dropped a pm to you, may he able to help.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Guys.. guys.. Please don't exchange email addresses in the main forum threads. You will suffer from a lot of SPAM & other security issues when you expose your email addresses. And it is against the forum rules. That's the reason you have PM facility.

Rule#4 - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

umashanker said:


> hi everyone
> congratulation for those who took rocket speed to apply NSW SS, and wish best of luck including myself for next time we can be in bullet train to catch NSW SS.
> can anyone tell me what are the document that I need to keep ready to apply for NSW SS? in which format? like pdf.
> Does it need to notarized?
> ...


Follow the checklist available on the nsw website. You need scan copy (color) of originals. No need for notarized. Keep them in pdf. Follow the naming convention available on the website as an example. In case of any queries drop me a pm with your email and query.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Guys.. guys.. Please don't exchange email addresses in the main forum threads. You will suffer from a lot of SPAM & other security issues when you expose your email addresses. And it is against the forum rules. That's the reason you have PM facility.
> 
> Rule#4 - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


Already removed 

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Can someone please tell what time did the link to file eoi with NSW open yesterday. Please again.

Thanks


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Hi,
> Just checking on, at the time you were trying to apply your application, have you seen that some occupations were suspended (grayed out as shown in your posted snap) and they were still accepting the applications at that time for other occupations?
> 
> If yes, then I think they had already implemented the cap limit to individual occupations in the form itself and those who succeed today to file it were going to get invite provide they had valid application.
> ...


Yes some occupations were gray and others were still available. The cap was already in place with no official numbers.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

mujeeb246 said:


> Can someone please tell what time did the link to file eoi with NSW open yesterday. Please again.
> 
> Thanks


Around 9:45 am Sydney time.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> Around 9:45 am Sydney time.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

mujeeb246 said:


> Can someone please tell what time did the link to file eoi with NSW open yesterday. Please again.
> 
> Thanks


aint sure but i guess it was 0945am sydney time until 1030am. all 1000 applications received literally in an hours time.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> aint sure but i guess it was 0945am sydney time until 1030am. all 1000 applications received literally in an hours time.


U r right, i am in sydney, I have noticed they put the "apply online" at 0850 but the link was not loading at all. Till 09:45 sydney time, it worked.

I could not load the online application within the first 10 minutes due to freezing online system (maybe too many people applying).

09:59 i submitted and 10:00 paid and received payment receipt and ref number - APPROVED

10:50 got ack email - RECEIVED


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

This system is unfair. What about aspiring applicants who were still during bedtime?
It does mean that only those in Asia will be able to apply


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

soeid said:


> This system is unfair. What about aspiring applicants who were still during bedtime?
> It does mean that only those in Asia will be able to apply


for this occasion u have to disturb ur bed time for just one day..


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

try to memorize your entries next time
a forum member already captured the screenshot 
and try to find fast internet connection

http://i.imgur.com/mRThIdz.jpg


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Hi, Just checking on, at the time you were trying to apply your application, have you seen that some occupations were suspended (grayed out as shown in your posted snap) and they were still accepting the applications at that time for other occupations? If yes, then I think they had already implemented the cap limit to individual occupations in the form itself and those who succeed today to file it were going to get invite provide they had valid application. I can see that analyst programmer, developer programmer, software eng are disabled in the image you posted earlier. Please confirm. And most importantly thing for those who had hard luck should note it down and act promptly in next upcoming intakes.


Yes. That's what exactly has happened. First the form didnt load properly. After few attempts I could type in eoi ref no. In the dropdown menu when I clicked on Developer Programmer it said Occupation Suspended.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi all,

Congrats to those who were successful and best wishes to others.
We had initiated the process towards PR last year and from the very beginning NSW was one state we had identified keeping in mind our professions. ( our skill code is not present in 189)
I was waiting for this day since last year as our skill code got closed just when we had our IELTS.
So this year we were up by 4 am IST ( 8:30 am), and i after the link to apply online was activated, i was refreshing page every minute. It took almost one hr till i finally got the glimpse of the online form. I filled most of the fields but the fields for my skill just wouldnt populate. 
I had to restart another form , thrice and only then could i successfully submit the form.
I made payment with a sigh of relief....
However my ordeal is far from over...i have received the payment acknowledgement mail along with the reference number but my application mail is no where to be found.
I hope its being considered.
All the best mates.. No one said that this journey is going to be easy... 
Fight it out!
Sooner or later , we will make it.

Cheers!


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I called the telephone number on the NSW website this morning. They told me it will not open again until october. 
BUT because of the huge success (1000 places gone in 30 minutes) they will probably implement small changes but they will be put on the website in due time.

I asked them if they will publish the time the system will come online next time, he said he didnt know but that their management is looking into things.

Hopefully whatever small changes they implement will make it a bit more fair.

Does anybody know if System Administrator was still available in the list of jobs?


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Dear all,

After reading all pages about NSW online application I resume that it's possible to have an intermediate session because it's obvious that are some occupations which were rapidly completed and other ones are still available. Personally I hope that they will open another session because I don't want to wait 3 more month. At least now I know at which hour they will open next session.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After reading all pages about NSW online application I resume that it's possible to have an intermediate session because it's obvious that are some occupations which were rapidly completed and other ones are still available. Personally I hope that they will open another session because I don't want to wait 3 more month. At least now I know at which hour they will open next session.
> 
> Best of luck to you all.


Guys please read again and interpret correctly. The applications are now closed. They will open only if the applied applications are wrong/incomplete/rejected. If the occupation is open they would be accepting the applications now. Since all the occupations are full they have closed it. I saw a ref number of 750+ for some one which means 750 applications.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I called the telephone number on the NSW website this morning. They told me it will not open again until october.
> BUT because of the huge success (1000 places gone in 30 minutes) they will probably implement small changes but they will be put on the website in due time.
> 
> I asked them if they will publish the time the system will come online next time, he said he didnt know but that their management is looking into things.
> ...


As mentioned earlier if any job was available they would be still accepting the applications. System administrator was available but looks with a very small cap. I only see 3-4 people in the list of people who applied. This number is from the list of people who updated the file. There could be another 5-7 people who applied but did not updated the file.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Mate, I think you got it wrong.
They accepted 1000 applications. Some occupations will have had more applications than others so I expect that a few of those will not be available in October.

Some occupations will have no applications at all, since there are over 200 occupations you could choose from. What you're saying is that all 200+ occupation had a certain limit to reach those 1000 applications. I'm sure out of those 200 + occupations 20 or 50 or whatever (just making up numbers here) will never be used for NSW sponsorship.
According to your logic even the spots for Stonemasons and Cabinet makers are all used up (picked out 2 random jobs from the list of which I think they will never reach their limit)

From what I read yesterday software engineer was pretty quickly greyed out. I think that is the most popular occupation since it got suspended last year and it is still suspended for regional visas


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> Mate, I think you got it wrong.
> They accepted 1000 applications. Some occupations will have had more applications than others so I expect that a few of those will not be available in October.
> 
> Some occupations will have no applications at all, since there are over 200 occupations you could choose from. What you're saying is that all 200+ occupation had a certain limit to reach those 1000 applications. I'm sure out of those 200 + occupations 20 or 50 or whatever (just making up numbers here) will never be used for NSW sponsorship.
> ...


*you are right, in my ack email from nsw, they stated it depends on the volume of applications received and occupations they are prioritising currently. They already set out the limits for each occupation*


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

soeid said:


> This system is unfair. What about aspiring applicants who were still during bedtime?
> It does mean that only those in Asia will be able to apply


Most of the applicants are Chinese


----------



## Abhilash1 (Jul 14, 2014)

hi guys, I could not apply for the 190 visa as it closed. I have few questions regarding 489 visa. 

my details are given below:

Occupation - 261313 Software Engineer
Experience - 5 years (after ACS deduction)
IELTS - 8.5(L), 7(S), 6.5(R), 6.5(W) and overall 7
Points - 55 (Age-30, Degree-15, Experience-10)

Questions
1. Am I eligible to apply for 489 visa?
2. If yes then which is state and region is most suitable for my occupation?
3. Is there any funds or financial requirement for 489 visa?
4. When can we expect the 489 visa to be opened for this year is it online application?
5. Can spouse accompany me having 4.5 in IELTS?

please help me


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> Guys please read again and interpret correctly. The applications are now closed. They will open only if the applied applications are wrong/incomplete/rejected. If the occupation is open they would be accepting the applications now. Since all the occupations are full they have closed it. I saw a ref number of 750+ for some one which means 750 applications.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


@tarunar1
I saw your comment just after I posted mine. And I couldn't find the delete post button. It's sad to be like this but life isn't always good to us. Let's hope next time will our turn.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Abhilash1 said:


> hi guys, I could not apply for the 190 visa as it closed. I have few questions regarding 489 visa.
> 
> my details are given below:
> 
> ...



You should go for reassessment of 6.5(R), 6.5(W)


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Most of the applicants are Chinese





soeid said:


> This system is unfair. What about aspiring applicants who were still during bedtime?
> It does mean that only those in Asia will be able to apply


I feel sorry for you, But, it is definitely not unfair if you couldn't spare some of your sleep time to lodge a life-altering application online. You would have noticed that immigration is not easy & will make you run from pillar to post. That is how it works. :yo:

Forget about your sleep for a day. It feels like I'm talking to my son about his exams. :becky:


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Abhilash1 said:


> hi guys, I could not apply for the 190 visa as it closed. I have few questions regarding 489 visa.
> 
> my details are given below:
> 
> ...



Abhilash, I opine, that you should appear once again for IELTS, as resssessment of Reading section would simply not produce any fruitful results as reading section is check by software and there is very little margin of error. I would prefer BC for IELTS, you stand very good chance for 189, talking about 489, it is relatively restricted with a limitation to live in regional areas, and the process of PR still to be followed after 4 years. Try hard for IELTS.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys pls clarify my this query...suppose after invitation from nsw state if anyone's ielts expired during DIBP processing or due to age factor points deducted then.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> Hi guys pls clarify my this query...suppose after invitation from nsw state if anyone's ielts expired during DIBP processing or due to age factor points deducted then.



I am not sure about IELTS, but age does not matter, as age points are only relevant at the time of invitation.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> Hi guys pls clarify my this query...suppose after invitation from nsw state if anyone's ielts expired during DIBP processing or due to age factor points deducted then.


Both at the time of invitation - Page 2 here - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

alapatna said:


> Hello Uma,
> 
> Have you earlier applied for NSW SS? when and why they asked for new ACS assessment? ACS is valid for 2 years right ?


ya it is valid for 2 years but DIBP had apply new rule that new ACS format is needed from april 2013. I had applied in july with ACS assessment of MARCH 2013. they ask me new format I asked with ACS and they give me result by reducing 4 years. so I lost 10 points and rejected.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks @jhp then its fine....im waiting for nsw oct round. And by march 2015 i will be over 32


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Both at the time of invitation - Page 2 here - http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf


@ Lovetosmack, How about the assessment if it expires after I got invite & submitting Visa application. Please revert.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I feel sorry for you, But, it is definitely not unfair if you couldn't spare some of your sleep time to lodge a life-altering application online. You would have noticed that immigration is not easy & will make you run from pillar to post. That is how it works. :yo:
> 
> Forget about your sleep for a day. It feels like I'm talking to my son about his exams. :becky:


There was no specific time mentioned. Nobody knew if it came online at midnight or 8am or whatever.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kevin538 said:


> @ Lovetosmack, How about the assessment if it expires after I got invite & submitting Visa application. Please revert.





> _From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment.
> 
> A skills assessment must be valid at the time of lodgement for the following visas:
> 
> ...


Quoting from the DIBP website:
SkillSelect

I suggest you to do a quick read on that page.



thomasvo said:


> There was no specific time mentioned. Nobody knew if it came online at midnight or 8am or whatever.


I agree on that part that they weren't clear about a lot of things. All I was trying to say is when there is a lot of speculation going on about it, I say stay up one night because it is our necessity. There is no way we can argue with NSW or get that window back. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Quoting from the DIBP website:
> SkillSelect
> 
> I suggest you to do a quick read on that page.
> ...


Exactly, i agree with lovetosmack, i was awake the whole night and kept on refreshing the page every 15 mins till i saw the online link. I was also in constant touch with many people who were available on this forum. The form was available by 9:30 but actually started taking applications by 9:45. I was also jot aware of the link until some one on the forum pointed out that its available though it was not working. Than started the game of refresh and check every 2 mins. It's our need and for this journey we can spare night for sure. All the best guys....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

@lovetosmack highly appreciated....thnnks for your clarification nd sending link about my question


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I called the telephone number on the NSW website this morning. They told me it will not open again until october.
> BUT because of the huge success (1000 places gone in 30 minutes) they will probably implement small changes but they will be put on the website in due time.
> 
> I asked them if they will publish the time the system will come online next time, he said he didnt know but that their management is looking into things.
> ...


yes, system administrator was still available till 7**, thats when i was able to submit my application


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I agree on that part that they weren't clear about a lot of things. All I was trying to say is when there is a lot of speculation going on about it, I say stay up one night because it is our necessity. There is no way we can argue with NSW or get that window back. That's all I'm saying.


I stayed up. And I missed it. I took my time completing the form because I wanted to double and triplecheck everything to see if I had made any mistakes. Plus I had to copy some files as well.
Nobody had expected it to go this fast, I thought it would be gone in a few days, which was my most pessimistic estimation. Not 30 mins


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I stayed up. And I missed it. I took my time completing the form because I wanted to double and triplecheck everything to see if I had made any mistakes. Plus I had to copy some files as well.
> Nobody had expected it to go this fast, I thought it would be gone in a few days, which was my most pessimistic estimation. Not 30 mins


me too.. I was awake till 4.50 and I dozed off unknowingly for an hour.. and everything was over by then


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I have applied for EOI subclass 190. The application status shows "submitted". I am bit confused on what to expect next. Am i supposed to wait until I get EOI correspondence or can use EOI reference number and go ahead to apply for the NSW visa.

Please help with my confusion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for EOI subclass 190. The application status shows "submitted". I am bit confused on what to expect next. Am i supposed to wait until I get EOI correspondence or can use EOI reference number and go ahead to apply for the NSW visa.
> 
> ...


Once the EOI is submitted, next step is to apply for State Nomination. Now that NSW is not taking fresh applications, i bet you need to start looking out for other SS or wait till they open again.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

So u mean to say that no need to wait to hear back anything from EOI and straight way proceed with state nominations.

Unfortunatley, for Ielts I i am not qualifying for 7 in each band . Hence restricted to NSW only to apply under analyst programmer

Thanks and Regards


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Ps14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So u mean to say that no need to wait to hear back anything from EOI and straight way proceed with state nominations.
> 
> ...


You need to wait until Oct 2014 round. Also check if your occupation is included in NSW SOL.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> Yes. That's what exactly has happened. First the form didnt load properly. After few attempts I could type in eoi ref no. In the dropdown menu when I clicked on Developer Programmer it said Occupation Suspended.


Thanks for the reply, do you remember the exact time (in Sydney EST). I saw all were available till 10:20 EST when I lodged my application.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Yup. I dint have to type much. Had all the info handy and just did a copy paste. As for the docs the total file size was 23MB that loaded pretty fast. Thanks to 100 Mbps fiber optics! I dint much bother to validate what info I had entered/ docs that I had uploaded as I knew they can always be corrected later on by sending them an email. So hit the button when it could be submitted. Luckily enough my docs and info were perfect. (took a calculated risk here)
> 
> It is always better to board the train into a closest bogie and look for your berth at the next station rather than try to look for your specific berth and miss the train. Life has thought me that! Giving some pearls here  . Hope you all on this forum are successful soon.
> 
> Last time I went with an agent though I had provided him all the docs in September end, he only submitted my application to Victoria in the end of Nov to be pitted against Aussie graduates and was rejected. Since I have already lost precious 6-8 months due to their mistake, I took matters into my own hands. Still yet to see what could be the outcome after all this. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Melbound,

File size for my file was not more than 4mb and I just uploaded below docs as which was listed on checklist 
passport
acs assessment
ielts
degree cert
all marksheet
resume

therefore, 23 MB size for your's files seems surprised me. I am wondering that you would have either scan them with very high resolution or have uploaded some additional documents too? 

May I know whats the average size of you files and what all documents you have uploaded.


Thanks!!


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Another question documents.

I have attached Marksheet of all semesters as an evidence for "Transcripts", as I am assuming that they just wanted to see the subjects I covered in my graduation. 

However, I am not sure if they are actually interested to see the actual Transcript, i.e a booklet issued by University which includes more details on the course curriculum and description of each modules/subjects etc. Usually University issued it on request basis with some fee. 

Any expert comment on this?


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone got NSW nomination *approval* since the successful online lodgement on 14/07/2014?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> Another question documents.
> 
> I have attached Marksheet of all semesters as an evidence for "Transcripts", as I am assuming that they just wanted to see the subjects I covered in my graduation.
> 
> ...


ras123 you've done it right, marksheets of all semesters is nothing but transcripts with degree certificate.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

umashanker said:


> ya it is valid for 2 years but DIBP had apply new rule that new ACS format is needed from april 2013. I had applied in july with ACS assessment of MARCH 2013. they ask me new format I asked with ACS and they give me result by reducing 4 years. so I lost 10 points and rejected.


I have applied my NSW SS on Jul/14/14 with my old ACS assessments, it's approved on Feb/2013!! Will it be an issue? 

Please throw some light on this.

And do you have the link for the DIBP rule change for seeking for new ACS format ?


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

*NSW SS - ACS assessment issues*

Any one applied NSW SS with ACS assessment approved before April/2013?
Did DIBP had any rule change that they are asking for new ACS format approved after april 2013??


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Has anyone got NSW nomination *approval* since the successful online lodgement on 14/07/2014?


Very much interested to know this. People, please post here if you got NSW SS for 14/07/14 intake.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tone_n_tune said:


> Very much interested to know this. People, please post here if you got NSW SS for 14/07/14 intake.


Guys, its been just a day!!
I bet they haven't even bothered to even look at applications, let alone start approving.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## canary (Mar 19, 2013)

That is sad.

I am still shocked that the application closed when I was still filling the form. It was a horrible nightmare for me as I have been waiting since Dec last year. Now another 3 months...

My TR 485 is going to expire on 28/09 and I am lack of 5 points. I am applying under Accountant and my 25th birthday is on 03/10. Thought I would be able to submit visa 190 in July and make it in time before visa expires. Now there is no hope for me. It's only 5 days more to be eligible for visa 189 after my TR expires.

So hopeless now...


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Hi Melbound,
> 
> File size for my file was not more than 4mb and I just uploaded below docs as which was listed on checklist
> passport
> ...


 Please see the attachment to get an idea.


----------



## canary (Mar 19, 2013)

NSW SS application was open on 14/07 morning but it was closed 30 mins after opening.

Lots of people including me didn't manage to submit their applications due to many crashes and system issues....


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Another question documents.
> 
> I have attached Marksheet of all semesters as an evidence for "Transcripts", as I am assuming that they just wanted to see the subjects I covered in my graduation.
> 
> ...


Hi Ras123,

I used my MS Cert/transcript and BE Cert/(All 8 Sem marksheets)

Thanks


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

alapatna said:


> I have applied my NSW SS on Jul/14/14 with my old ACS assessments, it's approved on Feb/2013!! Will it be an issue?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> 
> And do you have the link for the DIBP rule change for seeking for new ACS format ?


Hi Alapatna,

Only if you are claiming points for experience:

*I am an ICT professional. If I am claiming points for skilled employment, do I need an ACS skills assessment
which states my ‘skilled date’?*
Yes, NSW requires that all ICT professionals claiming skilled employment points must have an Australian Computer
Society (ACS) skills assessment which clearly identifies your “Skill Level Requirement Met Date.” All relevant work
experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and
eligible for points under the skilled migration points test. 

Here's the link mentioning the same on NSW website:

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

vanitha.chandra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also from Bangalore, Can i seek your help to lodge for NSW state sponsorship on my own in October. My agents reached office at 12 noon and sent me the standard mail that they regret to inform the cap is reached. I dont want to take chance. SNIP]. Will share my number and shall contact you for any informaiton i need. Hope you dont mind helping me. They have shared my EOI user ID and password. I already got a rejection from Victoria. I dont want another rejection. Its my humble request to help me and guide me in completing the process. Please .. please.. please...
> 
> ...


Sending my personal contact to your private inbox.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi friends,

Does anybody has any idea on abt the criteria on which NSW sends SS invites to people who apply?

Awaiting experts' comments.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Please see the attachment to get an idea.


Thanks Mate for sharing it!

Other documents like payroll records , employment letter were not necessarily required if you are providing ACS accessment. But I know its no harm either.

Should I go ahead and send more documents (exp letter, offer letters, payroll letter etc) to them through email?

Thanks!


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

Due to this overwhelming response, They might raise the bar on IELTS to 7 each for all occupations for the Oct intake.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys

I can see two acknowledgements so far in the blow spreadsheet, does this mean that their application has ben validated and accepted and is ready for an invite ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1095772173


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

canary said:


> That is sad.
> 
> I am still shocked that the application closed when I was still filling the form. It was a horrible nightmare for me as I have been waiting since Dec last year. Now another 3 months...


Same here mate. I had completed the form, clicked on "Pay Now" and the button didnt do anything anymore. Tried to load the form in a new tab but it was offline. I was in shock for a while


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

jhp said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I can see two acknowledgements so far in the blow spreadsheet, does this mean that their application has ben validated and accepted and is ready for an invite ?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=1095772173


Nopes, its too early for approval . I guess what they meant is that their applications have sent successfully and they have got the acknowledged email.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> Due to this overwhelming response, They might raise the bar on IELTS to 7 each for all occupations for the Oct intake.


NSW has been favourite to many people for some time now, last year the response was very high and they closed the applications in Dec 13. But there was no change for IELTS, don't think its gonna change, may change for couple of occupations but not for everyone.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> NSW has been favourite to many people for some time now, last year the response was very high and they closed the applications in Dec 13. But there was no change for IELTS, don't think its gonna change, may change for couple of occupations but not for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


yea i know about last year, but this year its totally different and as far as we see most people who got through in the first intake had 55 points. So its either they have no experience points or no IELTS score. 

they might want HIGHLY SKILLED people and raise the bar.

just saying .... no offence.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> NSW has been favourite to many people for some time now, last year the response was very high and they closed the applications in Dec 13. But there was no change for IELTS, don't think its gonna change, may change for couple of occupations but not for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


dec 24th


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Thanks Mate for sharing it!
> 
> Other documents like payroll records , employment letter were not necessarily required if you are providing ACS accessment. But I know its no harm either.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's true. Even though I am not claiming points for work ex (ACS deducted 4 years out of my 6.5 yrs) I submitted these doc though not really necessary. I didn't read their FAQs and had the docs ready. Later found out they were not really required but still submitted. Didn't wanted my hard-work to gather these docs in a day or 2, go waste


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

opindersinghbuttar said:


> yea i know about last year, but this year its totally different and as far as we see most people who got through in the first intake had 55 points. So its either they have no experience points or no IELTS score.
> 
> they might want HIGHLY SKILLED people and raise the bar.
> 
> just saying .... no offence.


Mate the whole point to go for a state nomination is for those valuable 5 points. Now if you question once skill level, etc its kinda offensive. 

If we had 60 and above why wouldn't we go for subclass 189 (king of visas).


----------



## opindersinghbuttar (Sep 25, 2013)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Mate the whole point to go for a state nomination is for those valuable 5 points. Now if you question once skill level, etc its kinda offensive.
> 
> If we had 60 and above why wouldn't we go for subclass 189 (king of visas).


If you check SS for South Australia https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data they have clearly mentioned 7 each reqiurement for most of the occupations( 7 each + minimum 3 years experience for some) .... and I wont be surprised that after this great response for the first intake they follow a similar pattern.

AND I don't know why would someone take it offensively?? isn't the visa category named as "SKILLED VISA" and not everyone can go for the 189 subclass as some occupations are on the CSOL only.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't think it's going to happen. NSW has had high demand for years, they didn't change a thing. Online application is the first thing they changed in years. 
But I have been wrong before.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I don't think it's going to happen. NSW has had high demand for years, they didn't change a thing. Online application is the first thing they changed in years.
> But I have been wrong before.


you got grnt? Congrats bro!!


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,
Query from my friend. 
I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
I was in u.k for 4 years for study during which I worked 15 months in a company part time basis 20hrs per week. I have the experience certificate. Tax paid certificates and solicitor letter from my senior.
My earlier skill assessment did not have this information mainly as I thought acs does not consider part time work.
Can I add this experience and reapply for skill assessment as if ACS are ok with this my experience can get 5 points which will get me into 60 pointers list.

Will ACS consider part time during studies work
Will ACS be skeptic about why I am reapplying when I have asses my skills earlier this year.

Please please please help.

Thank you


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

DIBP takes into consideration as experience part time work, if it's more than 20 hours /week. I don't know about ACS, but it should be the same.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> Query from my friend.
> I have completed skill assessment with 55 points and waiting for nsw.
> However to be safe I have to work on getting another 5 points.
> ...


Exp only after completion of studies is considered

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

I was wondering if the employment letter has to be notarized by the person who signs it?
I had my skills accessed (architect) back in sept 2013 and the result was suitable. Is that the same as positive?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, the letter doesn't need to be notarized, and Yes, suitable for migration means positive assessment.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello friends,

where to find the "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" in our ACS Assessment results letter? Any screenshots would be appreciated. In my letter I can see only letter issue date(XX/Feb/13) and Reference number (both are on top of the page).Thanks in advance.


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> No, the letter doesn't need to be notarized, and Yes, suitable for migration means positive assessment.


Thanks!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

alapatna said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> where to find the "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" in our ACS Assessment results letter? Any screenshots would be appreciated. In my letter I can see only letter issue date(XX/Feb/13) and Reference number (both are on top of the page).Thanks in advance.


Hi Alapatna,

Refer the below document for clear idea.

Reference :

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/32512/Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf


Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I need small clarification on my EOI data , I have entered the end date (12/July/2014) on my present employment section instead of leave it blank. 

Still I am working on the same company with the same roles & responsibilities. If I leave the end date as blank I will get 8 years of experience in 2016 October (Now I have 5+ years of experience as per the ACS outcome and claimed 10 points), so I thought no use to leave the end date as blank.

Already (14/July/2014) I applied the NSW SS application with this EOI number, now, shall I update the EOI or keep the EOI as it is, it would be fine right ?

Thanks in advance,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I need small clarification on my EOI data , I have entered the end date (12/July/2014) on my present employment section instead of leave it blank.
> 
> ...


Yes, that should be fine without updating the EOI to extent the exp date untill and unless you are covering years of experience for which you are claiming points.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> I don't think it's going to happen. NSW has had high demand for years, they didn't change a thing. Online application is the first thing they changed in years.
> But I have been wrong before.


I could not submit my NSW statesponsorship application on July 14th, since it got filled within hours from the opening. Planning to apply in october. Can some one post documents checklist for NSW ss. I can make it ready now if am not having that


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Alapatna,
> 
> Refer the below document for clear idea.
> 
> ...


Hello Sivaraj,

Thanks for sharing the link, but i don't see skill requirement met date in it !!

Can you point it? My ACS was approved on Feb/2013 and I can see it in the same format as in "Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014" example letter.

Some one on this link said that ACS has changed rules from Apr/2013 and NSW requesting the ACS letter in new format with skill requirement met date!! 

I'm not sure, bit confused !!!


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

alapatna said:


> Hello Sivaraj,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, but i don't see skill requirement met date in it !!
> 
> ...


Nowadays ACS deducing years of experience based on the applicant educational qualifications, for instance 2 yrs deduction for Computer science background, 4 to 6 yrs for non-ICT background people and mentioned the same in the letter through the keyword "employment after", this is called skill requirement met date.

As per the NSW FAQ - They will accept the new format only.

I am an ICT professional. If I am claiming points for skilled employment, do I need an ACS skills assessment which states my ‘skilled date’?
Yes, NSW requires that all ICT professionals claiming skilled employment points must have an Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment which clearly identifies your “Skill Level Requirement Met Date.” All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
NSW refers to the ACS assessment of skilled employment claims. If you apply for NSW nomination and wish to claim skilled employment points *without this version of the ACS skills assessment, you will be asked to provide an updated skills assessment.*


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

alapatna said:


> Hello Sivaraj,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link, but i don't see skill requirement met date in it !!
> 
> ...



*The following employment after February 2010*

Feb 2010 is the skill met date


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi All,

While filling the form some folks did notice that some occupation was grayed out from the drop down in middle even before they took the link offline. With this seems like occupation level limit was there, however, I am not 100% confident on this because I think there must be some uncommon occupations against which no one was applying, at-least in those crucial 25mins. 

Did anyone already confirmed with NSW on occupation level cap limit?

If they just taken up first 1000 application without bothering the occupation, then what would be the criteria for selection?

If they did implemented the limit at occupation level then I think everybody is going to get the approval soon.

Thanks!


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling the form some folks did notice that some occupation was grayed out from the drop down in middle even before they took the link offline. With this seems like occupation level limit was there, however, I am not 100% confident on this because I think there must be some uncommon occupations against which no one was applying, at-least in those crucial 25mins.
> 
> ...


I did send an email clarifying the above question.

They responded to me saying that it was completely first come and first serve basis till 1000, Hence no occupation was suspended in middle with the fact of having clear cut limit associated with it.
It quite possible that they were monitoring the system and suspend some occupations against which they observed huge number of submission, and hence some folks notice some disabled occupations in drop down.

Now, Since there was no clear cut limit for each occupation so I am not sure how they are going to handle the situation of having huge number of application for a single occupation.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

My passport is due expiry in August 2015, should I apply for renewal now?

Kindly clarify this part:

Scenario 1:
I have applied for NSW on 14th July using old passport.
Then I apply for passport renewal in say this month and I get the new one in Sep/Oct
We get an invite to apply for Visa. in Sep/Oct ----------I use the new passport

Scenario 2:
I applied for NSW on 14th July with old passport.
We get an invite to apply for Visa. .. I use the old/current passport
Visa Lodged using the current/old passport
I get the grant.
Then I apply for passport renewal

Scenario 2:
I applied for NSW on 14th July with old passport.
We get an invite to apply for Visa. .. I use the old/current passport
Visa Lodged using the current/old passport
Then I apply for passport renewal before I get the grant.


Will this cause any problems. If not which option to better 1 or 2 or 3?

Please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Melbound said:


> My passport is due expiry in August 2015, should I apply for renewal now?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


If it is expiring in Aug 2015, you shouldn't be worrying at all.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually read this somewhere so this got me thinking:

The DIAC website clearly states that the passport should be at least valid for 6 months at the time of grant of the visa


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Melbound said:


> I actually read this somewhere so this got me thinking:
> 
> The DIAC website clearly states that the passport should be at least valid for 6 months at the time of grant of the visa


You can always go for renewal of passport after lodging visa and just inform dibp.
I did that for my wife after we got new passport.
We had initially uploaded the old passport, and after we received the new passport, we just uploaded it and informed dibp, simple.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My passport is due expiry in August 2015, should I apply for renewal now?
> 
> ...


All 3 are ok.
Whatever you do, at whichever stage, you only need to inform dibp.
Simple!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> I did send an email clarifying the above question.
> 
> They responded to me saying that it was completely first come and first serve basis till 1000, Hence no occupation was suspended in middle with the fact of having clear cut limit associated with it.
> It quite possible that they were monitoring the system and suspend some occupations against which they observed huge number of submission, and hence some folks notice some disabled occupations in drop down.
> ...


Guys, just want an update.
This 1000 limit is for all occupations, or for selective occupations, or individual occupations????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Guys, just want an update.
> This 1000 limit is for all occupations, or for selective occupations, or individual occupations????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


for all occupations


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

gerardOZ said:


> for all occupations


So you mean basically NSW is coming out with only 4000 invites this year??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vanitha.chandra (Nov 22, 2012)

My agent had created an eoi and applied for Victoria, but i got negative response. And these people are not reliable enough to depend for NSW State and i want to do it on my own in October 2014. So i have created a new EOI in which i have selected NSW as state for 190.

I am getting error •There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 8c1627a0-e3ed-443e-9a68-f38854f9b62b ) when i try to log in for the old EOI whihc my agent created , to withdraw the same.

Is it ok if i use the new EOI going forward, though i wish to suspend the old one, i am still not able to do it ,. Have asked my agent if they changed the password but no response yet. 

What do you suggest. Is it ok to have two EOI. Because i found some information in the old EOI to be wrong. SO i created a new one and this time choose a different state i.e NSW.

Regards,
Vanitha


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> So you mean basically NSW is coming out with only 4000 invites this year??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


As per the update on the web site last year also they accepted total of 4k applications which were filled by December.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> So you mean basically NSW is coming out with only 4000 invites this year??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes, total invites would not be more than 4000 through out the year. this is clearly mentioned on the website page. 

Thing which is not clear yet is, whether they have occupation level cap limit or not. For sure this, it was in-place in the system itself. 

Now if they do have some occupation level limit in mind then its definitely leads to a huge rejection rate for some occupations against which they received majorities of files. Or do you guys think that they will not bother about the occupation type and will grant all 1000 and accordingly adjust the future intake list.

Thanks !


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

Ras123 said:


> Yes, total invites would not be more than 4000 through out the year. this is clearly mentioned on the website page.
> 
> Thing which is not clear yet is, whether they have occupation level cap limit or not. For sure this, it was in-place in the system itself.
> 
> ...


Ras123, I think, but don't take it for granted, they have, like 189, an occupation ceiling for everything from CSOL. I suppose they don't want to many professionals for one occupation. Aside from this, I think the main problem here is the level of uncertainty of first session of SS.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> As per the update on the web site last year also they accepted total of 4k applications which were filled by December.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


But then guys, my brother was planning to apply as an accountant.
What should he do now. Considering that this situation has come up where am sure majority of applicants would be from IT field. Then what would we do now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

RoYuLee said:


> Ras123, I think, but don't take it for granted, they have, like 189, an occupation ceiling for everything from CSOL. I suppose they don't want to many professionals for one occupation. Aside from this, I think the main problem here is the level of uncertainty of first session of SS.


In 189 usually they have limit of 800-1000 per occupation (not sure if thats the overall ceiling including all types of skilled visas for an occupation). 
Two things may happen:

1) they set some limit for each occupation and picked application based on first come first serve basis, grant approval till cap limit and reject rest of the applications for same occupation. 
This make some room for this intake and they will open up again for this quarter with remaining occupations.

2) They will process all applications considering quota for whole year and adjust the list accordingly for next intake i.e will removed all the occupation for which quota is over for entire year in first intake.

Do you think, they will share any information on this? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling the form some folks did notice that some occupation was grayed out from the drop down in middle even before they took the link offline. With this seems like occupation level limit was there, however, I am not 100% confident on this because I think there must be some uncommon occupations against which no one was applying, at-least in those crucial 25mins.
> 
> ...


I think that occupation ceiling was implemented in the system. As per my experience when i was applying for my occupation from 2 different tabs, i was able to submit my application from one tab where as other tab threw a message that ceiling for selected occupation is met.

After that i selected a different occupation, and the system did not throw any message.

Therefore, i think that NSW has implemented ceiling at occupation level as well.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> I think that occupation ceiling was implemented in the system. As per my experience when i was applying for my occupation from 2 different tabs, i was able to submit my application from one tab where as other tab threw a message that ceiling for selected occupation is met.
> 
> After that i selected a different occupation, and the system did not throw any message.
> 
> Therefore, i think that NSW has implemented ceiling at occupation level as well.


Having come up with an online application with a 1000 cap clearly indicates they want to have a more streamlined approach. This means that they will for sure set ceiling per occupation. This will only be in the interest of the State of NSW. Else they will miss out on other applicants belonging to the skills that are in high demand particularly in NSW. Imagine they have shortage of health care professionals say Nurses, but if all the 1000 applications are submitted by Engineers and ICT professionals, NSW will not be able to invite Nurses to their state and the whole idea of state sponsorship flops here. I am sure they are smart enough to come up with an online application that will not be detrimental to their interests by keeping a cap per occupation and not just a cap. It is the basics of supply chain and I am sure anyone wont go wrong here!


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

I am a registered nurse working in NSW. If you really read carefully their website with their English expression. They aim to set the limit for each occupation. On 1/7/14, I posted that NSW will set occupational limits, but nobody believed me and posted against my point of view. 


Occupation List updated	
Applications open	
Applications close (4-6 weeks after opening or when 1000 application limit is reached)*

*You will be able to apply until your *occupation* *and/or* the application *limit* has been reached. The online system will not accept applications once the limit has been reached. *Occupation limits* will be decided on ongoing basis according to skill requirements in NSW. The Migration Services Team will not be able to advise you when limits will be imposed.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I also interpreted the process in same way and few ppl even noticed that some occupation was suspended in middle. 
I made an inquiry just to be make sure but they replied with stating that there was no ceiling set on occupation level in first intake. Below is the exact reply which I got. 

"
Regarding your enquiry, in the first intake for FY 2014, applications were accepted on a first come first serve basis regardless of the occupation until we reached the limit of 1,000.

However as the program is rolled out over 2014-15, NSW will closely monitor it and will adjust eligibility criteria, including occupational eligibility, as required.

I hope this helps. "


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Ras123 said:


> I also interpreted the process in same way and few ppl even noticed that some occupation was suspended in middle.
> I made an inquiry just to be make sure but they replied with stating that there was no ceiling set on occupation level in first intake. Below is the exact reply which I got.
> 
> "
> ...


Oh, this doesn't sound good to adjust eligibility criteria.
Maybe they saw a loophole during the first intake.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Those who successfully submitted thier applications on 14 july pls provide some brief info regarding nsw online form and procedure of uploading documents. As i already saw screenshot of tht form but still confused bcoz there was one instruction " please supporting documents will upload after submitting your application" bcoz it will take few time . So pls clarify this query guys those did all the process. i think it means upload after payment...


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> Those who successfully submitted thier applications on 14 july pls provide some brief info regarding nsw online form and procedure of uploading documents. As i already saw screenshot of tht form but still confused bcoz there was one instruction " please supporting documents will upload after submitting your application" bcoz it will take few time . So pls clarify this query guys those did all the process. i think it means upload after payment...


All the documents need to be uploaded before payment. Of course attaching additional documents would consume additional time. I suggest keep high speed internet connection ready along with the documents placed on your desktop. This should suffice.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks jhp...but on the form they suggested pls upload docs after submitted application...payment part is apart from application. Can we send additional docs like pay slips etc. Through email after submitting application


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess they have some back log from previous quarter to be cleared before they resume with the July 14th applications


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Melbound said:


> I guess they have some back log from previous quarter to be cleared before they resume with the July 14th applications


I don't think they have any backlog as they stopped accepting applications in December 13.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> I don't think they have any backlog as they stopped accepting applications in December 13.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


There are backlogs but only at dibp level, not NSW office. So probably in a few days they should start going through the applications, expect invites from august 1st week

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

yes thats true.may be from ist week of august.mine ref no. is 4×× how much time it will take to get nomination.any guesses


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> yes thats true.may be from ist week of august.mine ref no. is 4×× how much time it will take to get nomination.any guesses


I saw somewhere on another thread that they easily process 40 applications per day. So you should be looking at week 3-5 (starting from Aug 1st) ideally.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

gurnaaz said:


> Thanks jhp...but on the form they suggested pls upload docs after submitted application...payment part is apart from application. Can we send additional docs like pay slips etc. Through email after submitting application


I am not quite sure they will accept email attachments, unless you really forgot to attach any files. In the application form, an option to attach files is clearly seen with pay now button given at the end of the page. You should try to attach files in application itself. Try pdf compressor to compress the pdf files to make them attach faster.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> yes thats true.may be from ist week of august.mine ref no. is 4×× how much time it will take to get nomination.any guesses


Keep an on the web site, as per the information they will publish the processing timelines on 31st July which will give more clarity.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Could someone post the online excel sheet maintained of the applicants.. I cant seem to find it on this forum


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

yorned said:


> Could someone post the online excel sheet maintained of the applicants.. I cant seem to find it on this forum


Check page 1056....

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

tarunar1 said:


> Around 9:45 am Sydney time.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


It opened @ 9.00 AM Sydney time.
I filled the online form, when I did submit, the system crashed.
Within 10-15 minutes after opening the system got crashed.
The system was up after 30 mins aprrox.
Finally I was able to submit / pay / got acknowledgment @ 10.00 AM

Next time they may open @ 9.00 AM Sydney time.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

elamaran said:


> It opened @ 9.00 AM Sydney time.
> I filled the online form, when I did submit, the system crashed.
> Within 10-15 minutes after opening the system got crashed.
> The system was up after 30 mins aprrox.
> ...


Next time it can be 9 yes, as the system has been tested once and should not be much of problem next time.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

elamaran said:


> It opened @ 9.00 AM Sydney time.
> I filled the online form, when I did submit, the system crashed.
> Within 10-15 minutes after opening the system got crashed.
> The system was up after 30 mins aprrox.
> ...


Hi elamaran...pls explain steps of submitting ur application such as completing online form,uploading of docs then payment nd after all submited the application. Bcoz im confused as they write note on the online form"please upload supporting docs after submitting the form bcoz uploading takes time".


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI and have applied for NSW SS. In my ACS skills assessment all but except one employment was not accessed. Reason as follows:

Dates: 12/07 - 09/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation

This was an internship during my masters degree, was unpaid and part time.

Due to this I have not mentioned this employment in my Resume, EOI as well in the State application. But the name shows up im my ACS letter.

Will the state or CO question why it is not part of my resume or EOI. I am NOT claiming work experience points as I have total 5.5 experience and ACS reduced it to 1.5 yrs skilled.

I hope this is cool. Please let me know. I still have time to update my EOI, I guess.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and have applied for NSW SS. In my ACS skills assessment all but except one employment was not accessed. Reason as follows:
> 
> ...


Its alright, not to worry.
As such points were unclaimable for this work as it was before completion of your studies.
Its correct

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## siddharth86 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my NSW state nomination on 14th July 2014.
In the acknowledgement email, i happened to see that i have entered my Country of birth place incorrectly.

I have already sent an email to [email protected]., about the changes. 

I'm worried whether it could affect my chances.
Please advise.

- Sidd


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> Hi elamaran...pls explain steps of submitting ur application such as completing online form,uploading of docs then payment nd after all submited the application. Bcoz im confused as they write note on the online form"please upload supporting docs after submitting the form bcoz uploading takes time".


The application form is a single lage, in which you will be entering the following

visa your are applying - 190
Have u read dibp info - yes
Nominated occupation field - ict
Nominated occupation - system analyst

Check list mandatory:
Passport bio page - yes
Valid skill assessment - yes
Ielts or oet results -yes
Education qualification certificates transcripts - yes
Full cv / resume - yes

Optional
Employment reference- yes
Letter of reference - yes
Employment contract - yes
Payroll records - yes

Self assessment 
Age, enter date of birth, points will be calculated and displayed
Ielts,oet, enter your score,points will be calculated and displayed
Education qualification, select yours, points will be calculated and displayed
Skilled employment inside and outside Australia, select yours, points will be calculated and displayed
Other factors like Australian study requirement, partner skills, credentialed community language, studying n living in Australia, professional year, for all these total points will be calculated 

Nomination by nsw - 5 points

Grand total of self assessment - should be 60 and above

If you are a migration agent, ur name, address, mara no. Etc to be filled.

Applicant details like name, email, contact no., address, country (using this onshore or offshore is calculated), country of birth, passport expiry date, if u hold any Australian visa its type and expirt date.

Your no. Of Dependents.

Attach all the documents as per the mandatory and optional documents.
You need to name the document properly like passport, employment, education etc. And upload it by selecting the type of document I.e passport, skill assessment, English language score card, education qualifucation transcripts, full cv resume, others

You need to fill the application form and select the all documents / files
And click the only "pay now" button at the bottom of the application form and pay the processing fees.

If you are done with all these in a single go, your application is submitted.

Please do read the FAQ completely. Below is a part of it.

Can I save my application and submit it later?
No, you cannot save your application and submit it later. If you leave the online application page, you will have to reenter your information.

I refreshed my browser and the information disappeared? 
cannot refresh the page or go back. If you do so, you will have to re-enter your informat


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Need to enter the skill select eoi no. As well.


----------



## gurnaaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks elamaran for detailed info regarding online form. One question more , should we upload any document of spouse or dependent ( ielts , passport etc.)


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

gurnaaz said:


> Thanks elamaran for detailed info regarding online form. One question more , should we upload any document of spouse or dependent ( ielts , passport etc.)


All supporting documents for the points you claim needs to be uploaded. If you claim points for partner skills, then spouse's ielts, skill assessment , marriage certificate may be mandatory. Its better that you upload passport, cv, education, experience documents of spouse as well or co may contact you if required.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi guys,
On my ACS skill assessment, I noticed that my qualification completion year is incorrect, they mentioned it as 2000 instead of 2005. it was a typo from ACS officer who handled my case.

Now, do you think this will impact my case and I should ask ACS to send me a updated assessment and frw that to NSW?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

siddharth86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my NSW state nomination on 14th July 2014.
> In the acknowledgement email, i happened to see that i have entered my Country of birth place incorrectly.
> ...


NSW should reply to your email asking you about your payment acknowledgement and other details. I put incorrect DOB for myself, they replied after 5 days asking about the details. I have not got a confirmation yet but it should not be a problem.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello All,

Do any one have self declaration or affidavit formt?? Please share with me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Guys, 

14/7/14 invitation round shows 1 NSW nomination given in July 2014. (


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

RNAussie said:


> Guys, 14/7/14 invitation round shows 1 NSW nomination given in July 2014. (


Hey
Do u mean they have already started rolling out nominations??


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

ddabral said:


> Hey
> Do u mean they have already started rolling out nominations??


SkillSelect - 14 July round results

Though NSW 190 visa nominations shows 1 for 14-Jul-14 round, I think so it was for an applicant who applied for 2013-14 and got invitation after 23-Jun-14 and before 14-Jul-14.

As NSW received applications on 14-Jul-14 for 2014-15, it may not be possible to send out invitation on the same day. Need to wait and see the 28-Jul-14 invitation round.

The total nominations of NSW for the year 2013-14 shows 3980.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Any thoughts on below situation:

Hi guys,
On my ACS skill assessment, I noticed that my qualification completion year is incorrect, they mentioned it as 2000 instead of 2005. it was a typo from ACS officer who handled my case.

Now, do you think this will impact my case and I should ask ACS to send me a updated assessment and frw that to NSW?

Thanks!!


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Any thoughts on below situation:
> 
> Hi guys,
> On my ACS skill assessment, I noticed that my qualification completion year is incorrect, they mentioned it as 2000 instead of 2005. it was a typo from ACS officer who handled my case.
> ...


I think you should get correct assessment from ACS and forward that to NSW guys, meanwhile inform NSW regarding the issue.

Also write to ACS regarding you NSW nomination process, that should expedite things a bit.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

elamaran said:


> SkillSelect - 14 July round results
> 
> Though NSW 190 visa nominations shows 1 for 14-Jul-14 round, I think so it was for an applicant who applied for 2013-14 and got invitation after 23-Jun-14 and before 14-Jul-14.
> 
> ...


Not possible, since 2013-14 program got over in Dec 2013 itself.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Not possible, since 2013-14 program got over in Dec 2013 itself.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


NSW stopped receiving applications from Dec 2013. But invitations has been sent in all the months after Dec 2013. Even you had got invite in Feb 2014.

See here SkillSelect 
-> Invitation Rounds -> Previous Invitation Rounds


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

elamaran said:


> NSW stopped receiving applications from Dec 2013. But invitations has been sent in all the months after Dec 2013. Even you had got invite in Feb 2014.
> 
> See here SkillSelect
> -> Invitation Rounds -> Previous Invitation Rounds


Hmmm possible, but logic defies it right!!!
Anyways, whoever that guy is so lucky!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

There is a guy in the spreadsheet that we marked as "rejected". He may have appealed, and receive nomination after all. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

jhp said:


> I think you should get correct assessment from ACS and forward that to NSW guys, meanwhile inform NSW regarding the issue.
> 
> Also write to ACS regarding you NSW nomination process, that should expedite things a bit.


Thanks for your reply!

I consult with my agent and he advice me that this is very common mistake from ACS and is not an issue. 

Although, we asked for an updated assessment and decided to share it with NSW in case they raise any issue regarding it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Alnaibii said:


> There is a guy in the spreadsheet that we marked as "rejected". He may have appealed, and receive nomination after all.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


Yes may be he is the lucky one who got invited in latest invitation round.

Help me to understand the process invitation process. Are we going to receive invitation straight-way If NSW SS gets approved?
Or, then our application will go into the selection pool? 

I am asking because, in above sheet, I can see lots of approved but still waiting on PR grant.

Thanks!!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The invitation to apply for the visa is issued immediately after the nomination. Incidentally, my invitation email came before the nomination email from NSW.
But after you lodge, you will be in the same pool with everyone else who applied for 190. The process may be fast or slow.
The spreadsheet looks like that because lots of people did not update their timelines.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

alapatna said:


> I have applied my NSW SS on Jul/14/14 with my old ACS assessments, it's approved on Feb/2013!! Will it be an issue?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> 
> And do you have the link for the DIBP rule change for seeking for new ACS format ?


 Dear Alapatna
first of all congratulation on your successful application on NSW. 
now i am telling u my story march 2013 i got successful assessment from ACS. they counted my 5 years and 3 months work. then i applied on july 2013 because of my agent i was late. nsw closed new application on april 2013. NSW accept my application and gave me ack number. on august 2013 there was halted of processing of 6 occupation. they come up with new idea. on october 2013 NSW asked me to send new ACS Assessment. i was unknow about these things. then i asked ACS to send me new assessment in the format what excatly NSW is asking. ACS reply me and ask me to send 50au$. ACS send me new assessment but there was 4 years reduction in my experience. they told me this is new rule and they dream of migrating australin ruined.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Its alright, not to worry.
> As such points were unclaimable for this work as it was before completion of your studies.
> Its correct
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

umashanker said:


> Dear Alapatna
> first of all congratulation on your successful application on NSW.
> now i am telling u my story march 2013 i got successful assessment from ACS. they counted my 5 years and 3 months work. then i applied on july 2013 because of my agent i was late. nsw closed new application on april 2013. NSW accept my application and gave me ack number. on august 2013 there was halted of processing of 6 occupation. they come up with new idea. on october 2013 NSW asked me to send new ACS Assessment. i was unknow about these things. then i asked ACS to send me new assessment in the format what excatly NSW is asking. ACS reply me and ask me to send 50au$. ACS send me new assessment but there was 4 years reduction in my experience. they told me this is new rule and they dream of migrating australin ruined.


Hi Uma,

What is your qualification ?? Why they deductey 4 yrs??


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello All,

Got my VISA finally!! Thanks all for your support. I have done multiple mistakes on VISA processing. BUT this forum helped me to correct and adjust watever were wrong!

All the very best guys!

Regards


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

samysunny said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got my VISA finally!! Thanks all for your support. I have done multiple mistakes on VISA processing. BUT this forum helped me to correct and adjust watever were wrong!
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

samysunny said:


> Hello All, Got my VISA finally!! Thanks all for your support. I have done multiple mistakes on VISA processing. BUT this forum helped me to correct and adjust watever were wrong! All the very best guys! Regards


Great! Congrats


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone;

I just joined to the forum and have to admit that there are plenty of useful hints and tips here for people like me, so thanks for your efforts.

I will submit my application for the ACS Skills Assessment on the 3rd of August, however;

- I will complete my 2 years work experience on the 1st of August (I will be still working for my employer though) would that be OK if I submit my application 2 days upon completion of the 2nd year? PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM NOT GOING TO CLAIM POINTS FOR PROFESSIONAL YEAR, WHAT I NEED IS ONLY A POSITIVE SKILLS ASSESSMENT RESULT

- I have completed my master's degree on 12.06.2012, but I have started my first job on 02.05.2012 (because I was only writing thesis for the last 3 months of my studies so I started my career 1 month before the graduation) I worked as System Administrator. Will ACS count the time after the graduation only? (which would make me wait one more month for the skills assessment)

Please try to provide an accurate answer because I will submit my application accordingly.

Regards;


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

dersimli62 said:


> Hello everyone;
> 
> I just joined to the forum and have to admit that there are plenty of useful hints and tips here for people like me, so thanks for your efforts.
> 
> ...


ACS will consider experience after completion of you Master degree. Seniors can confirm this.


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Then I was better of not enrolling in masters degree! It is totally unfair,I already had my bahcelor when I started my masters so why dont they consider some of the master studies time as experience? Or at least not deduct time out of it!!!

Dear jhp,are sure 100% of it?

BTW THANKS for your prompt reply!


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

dersimli62 said:


> Then I was better of not enrolling in masters degree! It is totally unfair,I already had my bahcelor when I started my masters so why dont they consider some of the master studies time as experience? Or at least not deduct time out of it!!!
> 
> Dear jhp,are sure 100% of it?
> 
> BTW THANKS for your prompt reply!


ACS will consider experience after completion of your Bachelors degree. 

Is your employment Full Time / Part Time during that period ?


----------



## mohsinmahmood (Jul 15, 2014)

Too bad i couldnt apply for july NSW SS..although I was really hoping i would be able to..now i have to enroll in another years Masters programme to claim australian study requirement 5 points.. I have done one years Masters in engineering now enrolling in Masters of business Management and my nominated occupation is Industrial engineer ( for which i have already received positive skill assessment frm EA) Does anyone know if these two maters would help in claiming 5 points because one of the requirement is that they need to be closely related to nominated occupation..


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Woooohooooooo!!!!!
Finally you have it, finallyyyyyyy!!!!!!
Congrats man!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mohsinmahmood said:


> Too bad i couldnt apply for july NSW SS..although I was really hoping i would be able to..now i have to enroll in another years Masters programme to claim australian study requirement 5 points.. I have done one years Masters in engineering now enrolling in Masters of business Management and my nominated occupation is Industrial engineer ( for which i have already received positive skill assessment frm EA) Does anyone know if these two maters would help in claiming 5 points because one of the requirement is that they need to be closely related to nominated occupation..


I think there is a requirement that you have to study for some 18-24 months to qualify for 5poimts under this option.
Do check it out on skillselect website please!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## alapatna (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

dersimli62 said:


> Then I was better of not enrolling in masters degree! It is totally unfair,I already had my bahcelor when I started my masters so why dont they consider some of the master studies time as experience? Or at least not deduct time out of it!!!
> 
> Dear jhp,are sure 100% of it?
> 
> BTW THANKS for your prompt reply!


I have a Master's degree and In my case they considered experience after my Bachelors. If they are considering your Bachelor's degree to be equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degree.


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dear elamaran and melbound,thanks guys for your replies.I will call the ACS today and inquiry and I will inform you about the outcome.

It was a full time job. However I am not quite sure of whether my BSC is australian equalivent,on the other hand I am 100% sure that my MSC is,since this is how I got my existing visa (476,recognized graduate)

If they consider my experience after my bachelor,I can submit it this August,if not it is going to be delayed by 1 month..

Regards;


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello all again;

I have just spoken to ACS Skills Assessment department on the phone and they have stated that they will consider the first day of my employment as after the most recent degree.

I have told them that I could have not pursued my MSC and would have had more experience, that s totally unacceptable to ignore one month of my employment just because of that, but nth changed...

They dont respect the years I devoted for further academic studies, so what is the logic behind spending efforts over years in studies.

They are not reasonable at all. I will have to submit my application next month (September the 3rd).

This is frustrating...

By the way the ACS lady told me that the decision of the skills assessment would be ready in 6 weeks, which is earlier thatn I expected.

Regards and thanks


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

dersimli62 said:


> Hello all again;
> 
> I have just spoken to ACS Skills Assessment department on the phone and they have stated that they will consider the first day of my employment as after the most recent degree.
> 
> ...



ACS would consider your experience after Master's degree. They would deduct two or four years depending on you occupation relevance with your qualification.


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

jhp said:


> ACS would consider your experience after Master's degree. They would deduct two or four years depending on you occupation relevance with your qualification.


So if my occupation is closely related to my studies(ICT MAJOR lets say) they wouldnt deduct anything,right?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

dersimli62 said:


> So if my occupation is closely related to my studies(ICT MAJOR lets say) they wouldnt deduct anything,right?


Your MSC is likely to be ICT Major and if your job is closely related to it they would deduct 2 years.

See https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf

They would deduct whatever mentioned in the field "Required Relevant Work Experience".

Its not actually deducting, as per ACS you become skilled for e.g "after completion of ICT Major and 2 years experience in a closely related occupation"


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

elamaran said:


> Your MSC is likely to be ICT Major and if your job is closely related to it they would deduct 2 years.
> 
> See https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks once again,it is really confusing.
So considering me only seeking a positive skills assessment result not points,my BSC+MSC+ 2 years of relevant experience would give me positive result right?(I've worked as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR for 2years And still doing it,my duties in the employment letters is a match with the ACS requirements)

Regards


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

dersimli62 said:


> Thanks once again,it is really confusing.
> So considering me only seeking a positive skills assessment result not points,my BSC+MSC+ 2 years of relevant experience would give me positive result right?(I've worked as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR for 2years And still doing it,my duties in the employment letters is a match with the ACS requirements)
> 
> Regards


Yes, in you case you would only get positive skill assessment with less 0-3 years of experience assessed after deduction (2 years, if closely related), which would ultimately give you no points.


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

dersimli62 said:


> Thanks once again,it is really confusing.
> So considering me only seeking a positive skills assessment result not points,my BSC+MSC+ 2 years of relevant experience would give me positive result right?(I've worked as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR for 2years And still doing it,my duties in the employment letters is a match with the ACS requirements)
> 
> Regards


In India BSc is a 3 yr degree and it is not equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degree.
So an Indian Bsc + Msc is considered equivalent to Australian Bachelor's

I have an Indian BE (Bachelor of Engineering) degree which is a 4 yr one. This is equivalent to Australian Bachelor's degree. I also have an MS degree in Engineering from USA.

In my case they considered only my Bachelor's degree and my Master degree was not considered for my ACS assessment. If they had considered my MS degree also my skilled experience would have reduced even further. So that I will have more experience counted, they only evaluated my Bachelor's degree. They even counted my experience during my Master's course. 

May this would give you some insights.


----------



## mohsinmahmood (Jul 15, 2014)

Dear Melbound 
do u have info regarding Australian study requirement> I have done one years Masters in engineering and now I want to do another years masters in business management. My nominated occupation is Industrial engineer for which i have already received my positive skill assessment. Do these two masters fulfl the criteria of being closely related to the nominated occupation
Regards


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

If you ask me, I would say that you that an additional Masters would not add any value as far as ACS or points is concerned. Since you have an Engineering Bachelor's it would surely be considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors. 

Now that it is an Industrial Engineering degree and you are seeking ACS assessment, it will be considered Major in Computing and will reduce your experience to Closely_nominated_occupation - 4 yrs. 

If you have your first masters degree from an Australian university then I guess you will get some points here as well.

Additional masters degree would be of no value add as far as I know. 
But to summarize;

Bsc Industrilal Eng will fetch you 15 points
Exp after completion of your BSc would be counted
4 years would be deducted
You can claim points for any additional years after this
Australian Masters would fetch you 5 points (Not sure on this one)


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

mohsinmahmood said:


> Dear Melbound
> do u have info regarding Australian study requirement> I have done one years Masters in engineering and now I want to do another years masters in business management. My nominated occupation is Industrial engineer for which i have already received my positive skill assessment. Do these two masters fulfl the criteria of being closely related to the nominated occupation
> Regards


Not sure buddy. May be some senior Australian uni graduates should throw some light here.


----------



## mohsinmahmood (Jul 15, 2014)

thankyou for your reply..but as an engineer I got my degree assessed from Engineers Australia and I have already received 15 points for Bsc degree and 10 points for overseas 5 years experience in my related field. I am just 5 points short of 60 points which i want to get from Autralian study requirement..


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

dersimli62 said:


> Thanks once again,it is really confusing.
> So considering me only seeking a positive skills assessment result not points,my BSC+MSC+ 2 years of relevant experience would give me positive result right?(I've worked as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR for 2years And still doing it,my duties in the employment letters is a match with the ACS requirements)
> 
> Regards


Yes you are most likely to get a positive asseessment.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

mohsinmahmood said:


> thankyou for your reply..but as an engineer I got my degree assessed from Engineers Australia and I have already received 15 points for Bsc degree and 10 points for overseas 5 years experience in my related field. I am just 5 points short of 60 points which i want to get from Autralian study requirement..


Check immi website.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dear melbound and elemaran I really appreciate your help.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

alapatna said:


> Hi Uma,
> 
> What is your qualification ?? Why they deductey 4 yrs??



my qualification was bachelor in computer engineering.
they says that my qualification doesnot match with work. i am working as a principal software engineer in american software company.


----------



## mealbox (Jun 30, 2014)

People are mentioning that an auto mail was sending out on 25th. It seems to be an generic information mail but I was wondering if all the people who are in the July intakes received it? I did not receive anything so far.

thanks


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Any updates on CO allocation?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello guys,

Can you please share with me detailed steps we need to take upon receiving the invite from the state, like what needs to be updated in EOI, paying the fee, forms to be filled, immiaccount, document checklist, etc. I would really appreciate your help. This will also help others looking for similar information. Kindly direct me to a link or post where I can find this info, if it already exists.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

mealbox said:


> People are mentioning that an auto mail was sending out on 25th. It seems to be an generic information mail but I was wondering if all the people who are in the July intakes received it? I did not receive anything so far.
> 
> thanks


I have not received either. May be my agent got this one and he didn't bothered to fwd me 

Did everybody receive this auto email? Can anyone share what information it has? 

Thanks!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can you please share with me detailed steps we need to take upon receiving the invite from the state, like what needs to be updated in EOI, paying the fee, forms to be filled, immiaccount, document checklist, etc. I would really appreciate your help. This will also help others looking for similar information. Kindly direct me to a link or post where I can find this info, if it already exists.


Good Luck!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rocess-190-visa-application-after-invite.html


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

NSW was suppose to update on processing times for the July 2014 intake on the 31st July - today.....

I cant see any update on website.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> NSW was suppose to update on processing times for the July 2014 intake on the 31st July - today.....
> 
> I cant see any update on website.


They are playing people (


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

True RNAussie....my last experience with them is bad, but as i dont look for any other states...in any case i have to go with NSW only....


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, i want to check what are the possibilities that Electronics Engineer will be available in October 2014 occupation list ?

Any idea what is cap limit set for Electronics Engineer ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys, i want to check what are the possibilities that Electronics Engineer will be available in October 2014 occupation list ?
> 
> Any idea what is cap limit set for Electronics Engineer ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Why did they reject your last nsw ss?


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys, i want to check what are the possibilities that Electronics Engineer will be available in October 2014 occupation list ?
> 
> Any idea what is cap limit set for Electronics Engineer ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Total places available for AU is 1000 so my guess for states will be in either double digit or if we are lucky then max 200 as NSW is big compared to other states


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Why did they reject your last nsw ss?


Hi, This year they have rejected our application in April 2014, we were last one to enter in December 2013. 

They have rejected our application due to work experience. We have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience. But during 1 year i worked with designation of "Trainee Engineer", hence they said we cant consider work with trainee designation. We had long argument with them about this but that stupid lady didnt understand what we were saying so they rejected us. 

I believe i was the only one who been rejected in 2013-14. ...


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

ozcsr007 said:


> Total places available for AU is 1000 so my guess for states will be in either double digit or if we are lucky then max 200 as NSW is big compared to other states



I am talking of possibility of Electronics Engineer in October Intake. As i have done my spouse's assessment as Electronics Engineer, whereas i am Electrical Engineer.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, This year they have rejected our application in April 2014, we were last one to enter in December 2013.
> 
> They have rejected our application due to work experience. We have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience. But during 1 year i worked with designation of "Trainee Engineer", hence they said we cant consider work with trainee designation. We had long argument with them about this but that stupid lady didnt understand what we were saying so they rejected us.
> 
> I believe i was the only one who been rejected in 2013-14. ...


Sorry about the rejection.

Nsw does not decline the applications if they meet their criteria. This time, u will be fighting it and succeed.


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Still no updates on processing time for the july intake which supposed to release on 31st july .

Also, in earlier post someone mentioned that NSW has sent one general information email on 25th july. Can someone share what information it has?

I did receive one email from NSW on 18th which has list of FAQs on "New online system", same is available on website too.

Thanks!


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Ras123 said:


> Still no updates on processing time for the july intake which supposed to release on 31st july .
> 
> Also, in earlier post someone mentioned that NSW has sent one general information email on 25th july. Can someone share what information it has?
> 
> ...



Date: 25/7/2014
Email: [email protected]

Thank you for your interest in NSW Nomination for the Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 190). This email provides important information about the first application intake on 14 July 2014.

Confirmation of application received

If you lodged a NSW nomination for the Skilled-Nominated visa (subclass 190) application on 14 July 2014 and received an approved payment receipt including a NSW Trade & Investment one to three digit reference number, your application has been received and will be assessed in due course. Please retain your payment receipt email with your Tax Invoice and Reference Number for your records. 

Requests to amend application or upload further evidence


Some people have reported difficulties in uploading evidence or having made mistakes while they were entering their information during the online application process. If you have sent a request to NSW Trade & Investment seeking to amend or upload further evidence to your application, your request will be noted and considered when your application is assigned a case officer. The case officer will make the necessary amendments and/or will contact you if further information is required. NSW Trade & Investment will not decline your application without providing you the opportunity to provide additional information. 

Incorrect payment 

If you have paid the incorrect application fee, NSW Trade & Investment will contact you to arrange for the payment to be corrected. You will be contacted when your application is assigned to a case officer. 

Requests to expedite your application

NSW does not normally expedite an application. Requests under special circumstances are considered on a case by case basis. Circumstances that may be considered are you will lose points for your age or if you are currently employed in NSW and your visa is due to expire. Please email a copy of your current visa, an explanation as to why you are requesting your case to be assessed urgently, an update on your current circumstances and include your NSW Trade & Investment reference number to [email protected] 

Please note, NSW does not automatically approve a request to expedite and applicants should ensure their arrangements do not rely on the outcome of the outcome of their 190 application.

Important information about how NSW nomination applications are processed

NSW nominates applicants to apply for a skilled nominated visa if they meet NSW eligibility requirements in an occupation that is of benefit to the NSW economy. The occupations eligible for NSW nomination will change from time to time depending on economic need. 

Whilst we aim to assess all applications within 12 weeks, NSW does not guarantee nomination within a specific timeframe. Applicants who are in Australia should always ensure they maintain a valid visa. 

Please also note that:
the timeframes can vary depending on the volume of applications received and the occupations that we are currently prioritising
status updates will not be provided on individual applications during the assessment process
while your application is being assessed, you may be requested to provide additional evidence to support your claims. It will help us assess your application quickly by responding quickly to requests for further information
your Expression of Interest (EOI) information in SkillSelect should be up to date and accurate. If we decide to nominate you, we will do so against the EOI you provided in your application 
your application for NSW State Nomination is valid for one nomination only and against the EOI number provided in your NSW State Nomination Application.

For further information regarding the application process, please refer to ‘Visas & migration’ page on: Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 

Please refer to the Frequently Asked Questions for complete information on the NSW nomination process on the NSW Trade & Investment website Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW.

Regards,
NSW Migration Services


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks JHp for sharing it.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, This year they have rejected our application in April 2014, we were last one to enter in December 2013.
> 
> They have rejected our application due to work experience. We have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience. But during 1 year i worked with designation of "Trainee Engineer", hence they said we cant consider work with trainee designation. We had long argument with them about this but that stupid lady didnt understand what we were saying so they rejected us.
> 
> I believe i was the only one who been rejected in 2013-14. ...


They could had considred 5 points for 3 years experience..they did not accept this also?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

sultanshah said:


> They could had considred 5 points for 3 years experience..they did not accept this also?


Yes, they have considered less than 5 year experience and gave 5 point for same, but due to this we went back to 50.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes, they have considered less than 5 year experience and gave 5 point for same, but due to this we went back to 50.



Realhuman! my situation is nearly the same as yours except that i still have to apply NSW SS in October for the 1st time. im on 55 points currently without SS and having 5 years of experience to claim. My employer's reference letter says the same " Trainee Engineer" for one year then onward 4 years in the same organization with different designation. I have been assessed as Plant and production engineer (233513) and also have got an additional opinion about 5 years experience from EA positively on outcome letter.

Your post made be worried for the future. Could you plz tell me what have you planned after rejection?

Did u again get assessment from EA?
Did your previous EA letter show Experience duration?

And u if u havnt had either of them , then how u would make up for the October intake?

Kindly help me take my confusion away


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Hey NSW SS buddies,
> 
> Does NSW sponsorship require 7 bands in all modules of IELTS for all occupations? Just wanted to re-confirm as someone informed me so. Checking for a friend.


Minimum 6 in each.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> Hey NSW SS buddies,
> 
> Does NSW sponsorship require 7 bands in all modules of IELTS for all occupations? Just wanted to re-confirm as someone informed me so. Checking for a friend.


It some times depends in the occupation too. So check it once if the occupation has some special requirements.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for bit different query here but I am prospect candidate for next intake of NSW SS so following this thread keenly.

I received positive ACS assessment in May 2013. It includes experience from Company_A till Feb 2013 however I continued same job there till Feb 2014. Then, I joined Company_B in Mar 2014 and working till date.

Should I apply for New ACS application OR my existing ACS report with updated letter from Company_A and experience letter from Company_B would be enough for State Sponsorship and DIAC process?

Please advise.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Realhuman! my situation is nearly the same as yours except that i still have to apply NSW SS in October for the 1st time. im on 55 points currently without SS and having 5 years of experience to claim. My employer's reference letter says the same " Trainee Engineer" for one year then onward 4 years in the same organization with different designation. I have been assessed as Plant and production engineer (233513) and also have got an additional opinion about 5 years experience from EA positively on outcome letter.
> 
> Your post made be worried for the future. Could you plz tell me what have you planned after rejection?
> 
> ...


Hi, This is good that you have done your experience assessed by EA. But please clearly note my words " DO NOT SEND YOUR EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTER WHICH SAYS THAT YOU WORKED AS TRAINEE ENGINEER". Normally employer gives reference letter mentioning the last holded designation. NSW will go with the "
face value" of your reference letter. If it says trainee engineer then surely they are not going to consider. Hence if possible get the reference letter with your last designation. 
Also do not submit any documents like employment letter, salary slips, Tax forms which says that you worked 1 year as trainee engineer. Submit your reference letter from employer stating your last designation, tax form or salary slips or bank statements. 

If you are submitting different reference letters to EA and NSW, it doesn't matter. All seems dumb. 

I hope this helps you. In case any doubt please revert back. 

In our case, we have now done the experience assessment from EA, in which we have not submitted any document which stated that i have worked as trainee engineer and they believed and given me 4 years work experience as relevant to my electrical engineer field. Now we are at 50 points, and i have done my wife's assessment with EA and they have given positive assessment as electronics engineer so this will add 5 points and our total at present is 55. We are planing for October intake with 55 points. Now we have all valid proof and documents. 

Let me know in case of any query.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, This is good that you have done your experience assessed by EA. But please clearly note my words " DO NOT SEND YOUR EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTER WHICH SAYS THAT YOU WORKED AS TRAINEE ENGINEER"
> 
> Thank you dear *Realhuman* for detailing the information. I will not submit the employer reference letter but later on if they ask me to show it i will not have any other option except the same letter bcz my company will never issue a second letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, This year they have rejected our application in April 2014, we were last one to enter in December 2013.
> 
> They have rejected our application due to work experience. We have claimed 10 points for 5 years of experience. But during 1 year i worked with designation of "Trainee Engineer", hence they said we cant consider work with trainee designation. We had long argument with them about this but that stupid lady didnt understand what we were saying so they rejected us.
> 
> I believe i was the only one who been rejected in 2013-14. ...


what is wrong with the trainee designation ? two of my colleagues got PR granted with the same designation ! It should be salaried though, as many of the designations with pre-fix trainee are not usually salaried or full time employment.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Can someone please share the link where I can find the required IELTS score for accountant in case of NSW state nomination?


Its minimum 6 in each ielts module, unless your assessment authority requires more score. So check the details in ur assessment authority.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Can someone please share the link where I can find the required IELTS score for accountant in case of NSW state nomination?


No such link mate it says competant english i.e Band 6.0
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> If 6 in each module is fine, then why are people worrying about 7 in each on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09689-help-needed-case-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> It got me confused too. My bro is applying for accountant. Please let me know in his case what's the requirement if anyone knows. Assessing authority is ICAA.


As far as NSW is concerned its 6.0 for eligibility(0 points). Other states may or may not have same criteria. Depends which state sponsorship you seeking for


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

As per FAQs section on NSW website, 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/48810/Frequently-Asked-Questions.pdf

*What is the minimum English language ability level required? *
You are required to have scored *at least 6 on each of the four components *of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

rt00021 said:


> If 6 in each module is fine, then why are people worrying about 7 in each on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/509689-help-needed-case-state-sponsorship.html
> 
> It got me confused too. My bro is applying for accountant. Please let me know in his case what's the requirement if anyone knows. Assessing authority is ICAA.


Accountants require 7 in each band that too in academic module, as required by assessment authorities.
Icaa/CPA/IPA are the 3 assessing bodies for accountants ams they have !mentioned on their website that they need above stated scores as minimum to be eligible even for migration assessmemt

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

sam657 said:


> Realhuman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, This is good that you have done your experience assessed by EA. But please clearly note my words " DO NOT SEND YOUR EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTER WHICH SAYS THAT YOU WORKED AS TRAINEE ENGINEER"
> ...


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> what is wrong with the trainee designation ? two of my colleagues got PR granted with the same designation ! It should be salaried though, as many of the designations with pre-fix trainee are not usually salaried or full time employment.


Hi Siddhi817, As per my understanding of Australian PR system since 2 years, every single state or official work on his/her understanding. 

I was full time salaried employee in MNC, during 1 year training period. I had proof of paying/saving PF and taxes, detailed job analysis from 3 party agency - which clearly stated my job responsibility. But they have not accepted all this and rejected our application. It was so frustrating, to come so close and than get rejected. I believe they have exhausted the quota and hence they started finding small small thing to rejected. As that lady was not asking all the details in one go...normally whatsoever is shortcomings they ask in one go.....

Anyway this is how they work....strange...funny...and illogical


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> what is wrong with the trainee designation ? two of my colleagues got PR granted with the same designation ! It should be salaried though, as many of the designations with pre-fix trainee are not usually salaried or full time employment.


Don't risk it if possible.
There are surely more than 2 guys I have heard on ONLY THIS forum itself who have been rejected due to this Trainee issue.

However, if you feel comfortable and confident then you can go ahead!!
But if it is possible for you to get it edited or removed, then I would suggest you to change it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Don't risk it if possible.
> There are surely more than 2 guys I have heard on ONLY THIS forum itself who have been rejected due to this Trainee issue.
> 
> However, if you feel comfortable and confident then you can go ahead!!
> ...


You are correct Nishant....we still dont know how they will react.


----------



## sam657 (Aug 1, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> sam657 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Now my latest EA letter mentioned both my qualification and work experience duration.
> ...


----------



## Amit220682 (Aug 3, 2014)

has anyone applied for NSW Sponsorship on 14/07/2014


----------



## pavan_p9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Amit220682 said:


> has anyone applied for NSW Sponsorship on 14/07/2014


I applied on 14/7/2014 for NSW ss.Still did not get any update from them and eagerly waiting for the response.


----------



## yorned (Jul 15, 2014)

Does NSW assess the applications based on the total skill points as well?


----------



## JKJK (Jul 28, 2014)

pavan_p9 said:


> I applied on 14/7/2014 for NSW ss.Still did not get any update from them and eagerly waiting for the response.


Hi Pavan,

what is ur occupation code?


----------



## vinu9161 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello friends, I am afraid that I can't see my job code 225111 (Advertising Specialist) in state sponsorship skill code list.. can anybody guide me through this? my listening test score is less hence I am opting for state sponsorship, but no luck so far..

Also is it true that skill code lists of all states get updated every couple of months? because right now my code 225111 is not present in any of the state level skill code lists..  pls help..


----------



## pavan_p9 (Aug 4, 2014)

JKJK said:


> Hi Pavan,
> 
> what is ur occupation code?


My occupation code is Software Engineer 261313


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

I had applied ( occupation code- 261311) for EOI state sponsorship on 1-Jun with 60 points and meantime had appeared for IELTS again and was able to score '7' in each module . Hence I updated my EOI on 1-Aug with the option of State sponsorship ( points 70 ) and independent visa (points 65). Now EOI status shows "submitted".

Now my confusion is that
1. whether updating the EOI will have any impact on my application.
2.can i apply for SS and PR together, if yes, what are the chances for both with my current points.

Thanks in advance for the reply.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied ( occupation code- 261311) for EOI state sponsorship on 1-Jun with 60 points and meantime had appeared for IELTS again and was able to score '7' in each module . Hence I updated my EOI on 1-Aug with the option of State sponsorship ( points 70 ) and independent visa (points 65). Now EOI status shows "submitted".
> 
> ...


You are most likely to get 189 invitation on 11-Aug round. So go for 189 itself.


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

elamaran said:


> You are most likely to get 189 invitation on 11-Aug round. So go for 189 itself.




Thanks elamaran .... Thats really motivating words


----------



## Ras123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi,

NSW supposed to provide an update on processing timing on 31st july... nothing got updated on their website .. Did any one try to follow-up on this?


Thanks!!


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied ( occupation code- 261311) for EOI state sponsorship on 1-Jun with 60 points and meantime had appeared for IELTS again and was able to score '7' in each module . Hence I updated my EOI on 1-Aug with the option of State sponsorship ( points 70 ) and independent visa (points 65). Now EOI status shows "submitted".
> 
> ...


Congrats for getting 7 in each IELTS module. Could you please guide how you manage......i have given 6 times IELTS and in speaking and writing got stuck at 6.5


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Congrats for getting 7 in each IELTS module. Could you please guide how you manage......i have given 6 times IELTS and in speaking and writing got stuck at 6.5


You should talk English, walk English, sleep English, eat English!!!!
Hope you got my point!!! Practice my friend practice...since speaking is am issue, start talking in English, even in your thoughts you should talk in English...read books novels stories so your vocab will automatically improve. For writing, just Google man, there are so many different free material available..just download and start practisimg

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## roopam.sandhu224 (Jul 16, 2014)

did u get approval..?? i mean u got rejected in d first step or at d last step..??


----------



## Ps14 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Realhuman,

sorry to hear about ur case. Honestly I didn't do anything much... just kept on practicing on the practice tests. 

All d best for you


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Congrats for getting 7 in each IELTS module. Could you please guide how you manage......i have given 6 times IELTS and in speaking and writing got stuck at 6.5


Hi Realhuman,

If you are attempting IELTS from major cities like Bangalore, Mumbai and so on, I would suggest you to book your next IELTS from a smaller town that offers the tests as I believe you might stand out better compared to the crowd . I feel writing skills can definitely be improved but speaking it depends.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Melbound said:


> Hi Realhuman,
> 
> If you are attempting IELTS from major cities like Bangalore, Mumbai and so on, I would suggest you to book your next IELTS from a smaller town that offers the tests as I believe you might stand out better compared to the crowd . I feel writing skills can definitely be improved but speaking it depends.


Hi Melbound, i have given 6 times IELTS from Ahmedabad, which is compare to smaller than Metros. But still dont know how they work....

From Novemeber DIBP is accepting TOFEL and PTE in place of IELTS. Is any one can suggest...which can be better or other words easier to score high...

Please refer link: Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Melbound, i have given 6 times IELTS from Ahmedabad, which is compare to smaller than Metros. But still dont know how they work....
> 
> From Novemeber DIBP is accepting TOFEL and PTE in place of IELTS. Is any one can suggest...which can be better or other words easier to score high...
> 
> Please refer link: Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


Hi, 

Was it from BC or IDP in Ahmedabad. 

Cab you please post results module wise chronologically


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys...when is the next date for accepting the application from NSW ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys...when is the next date for accepting the application from NSW ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


October 14


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

*Any NSW approvals for 14-Jul-2014 applicants?*

Hey guys... anyone who got the NSW SS approval for the 14 July 2014 applicants? Please update as it is helpful to others...

---------------------
261313 SofEng || 14/04/14:NSW SS Submitted


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

Anilnag said:


> Hey guys... anyone who got the NSW SS approval for the 14 July 2014 applicants? Please update as it is helpful to others...
> 
> ---------------------
> 261313 SofEng || 14/04/14:NSW SS Submitted


Hi Anilnag,

What is your reference number range ?

Refer this thread for updated info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-14_lets-share-timelines-49.html#post4853857

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

siva19 said:


> Hi Anilnag,
> 
> What is your reference number range ?
> 
> ...


Thank you Sivaraj mine is 4xx.. I will follow the link you shared.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

elamaran said:


> The application form is a single lage, in which you will be entering the following
> 
> Check list mandatory:
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for info. Could you please explain what is Employment reference and Letter of reference?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Alfar said:


> Hi thanks for info. Could you please explain what is Employment reference and Letter of reference?


Employment reference is in the company letter head, with employee name, designation, roles & responsibilities, nature of work, full/part time etc.

I did submit experience letter, appointment letter, relieving letter, promotion letter, and few pay slips.

Letter of reference may be from your colleague / Supervisor with their details and employer name, employee name, designation, roles & responsibilities, nature of work etc.

I did submit Statutory declaration.

For Education I did submit provisional certificate, degree certificate and for Transcripts - all semester mark sheets, consolidated mark sheet, curriculum & syllabus.


----------



## mehran63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi,
I want to apply for October in take , but I just have access to gift card for payment, is there any restriction on using gift card to pay NSW nomination application fee?
Thank in advance for your help.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

mehran63 said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for October in take , but I just have access to gift card for payment, is there any restriction on using gift card to pay NSW nomination application fee?
> Thank in advance for your help.


You would not wanna take a risk using gift card just have a credit card on you or your friends, family, etc and do your payments. P.S I do not know if gift card for payments are valid.
If its the same process as july intake then you would have a extremely tight window of 30-45mins to do your application depending on your internet connection.

Suggestion is do not take a risk wherein if the payment is denied for a gift card its highly unlikely you would get a 2nd chance as 1000 application will be done in a giffy.


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

U need a valid credit card. Gift cards could be used if they are Visa or Mastercard. But Credit Card are recommended because gift cards are usually for a brand/company or where gift cards issued for.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Why NSW is slow in giving SS....i can see figure counted SS given in month time......How come they will finish all 1000 application by 14th October if they are working on same speed ?


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Need advice pls!*

Hi ALL, 

need your advice pls.

I have lodged skills assessment for Financial Investment Advisor on 24 July and I will be applying to NSW SS.

How long would the Vetessess skill assessment take? Do you think I can catch the upcoming Oct 2014 intake? Do you know if there are sufficient slot for Financial Investment Advisor for Oct 2014 intake? 

Is there anything I can do atm?

Thanks a lot. Appreciated.

SaSa


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

sasa2014 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> need your advice pls.
> 
> ...


Hi, I dont know the processing time of Vetessess, they must be given tentative processing time on their website. Please check..

Surely there will be sufficient places for Financial Investment Advisor with NSW for SS....as in each intake they will be keeping places for every occupation....this is my understanding....

I hope this helps.


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

I intended to apply for NSW State sponsorship for the System administrator occupation , where application intake starts on 14th October , 2014. 

As per ACS assessment I am eligible to claim 8 years for experience from November, 2014, 

By applying on 14th October , Can I claim 8 years of experience ? as the assessment will be performed only in November, 2014 and actual difference in only few days.

plz help


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

seny005 said:


> I intended to apply for NSW State sponsorship for the System administrator occupation , where application intake starts on 14th October , 2014.
> 
> As per ACS assessment I am eligible to claim 8 years for experience from November, 2014,
> 
> ...


No you can not. You can always increase the points in EOI after you have lodged the NSW SS.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## seny005 (Feb 21, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> No you can not. You can always increase the points in EOI after you have lodged the NSW SS.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


My understanding is they will take minimum 15 days to 3 months to assess my application, so they will consider the experience at the time of assessment and relevant evidence for it, if it is true, then why cant i claim 8 years at the time of submission?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

seny005 said:


> My understanding is they will take minimum 15 days to 3 months to assess my application, so they will consider the experience at the time of assessment and relevant evidence for it, if it is true, then why cant i claim 8 years at the time of submission?


Point for experience is calculated on the date of submission.

When you apply, you will be declaring that you have 8 years skilled experience on the day of submission and points are calculated in your application form. 

But its a false statement. 

They may say that you are using an opportunity which is supposed to go to another eligible applicant and reject yours.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Point for experience is calculated on the date of submission.
> 
> When you apply, you will be declaring that you have 8 years skilled experience on the day of submission and points are calculated in your application form.
> 
> ...


Correct, agree with elamaran. Plus If you are meeting the criteria of 55 + 5 points you should not be worried as NSW only processes the applications based on reference number i.e. first come first serve basis (as per their web site instructions). Its always better and safe to provide accurate information. You can always update the information at any given of point by sending simple email.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

mealbox said:


> Guys
> 
> I received my confirmation letter which is regarded as "spam".


all the best


----------



## sasa2014 (Aug 18, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, I dont know the processing time of Vetessess, they must be given tentative processing time on their website. Please check..
> 
> Surely there will be sufficient places for Financial Investment Advisor with NSW for SS....as in each intake they will be keeping places for every occupation....this is my understanding....
> 
> I hope this helps.


For Financial Investment Advisor, does anybody knows if there are places for every intake for NSW ?

how many quota was given to Financial Investment Advisor in 2013? where can we find the data for this ?

Thanks, appreciated for your help.


----------



## amitch (Sep 8, 2013)

Folks -

I received my grant a couple of months back. i did not include my spouse and kid in the main application and decided to apply for their visa as separate, while i'll be working in Australia.

I have heard that, in my situation my spouse is not supposed to attempt IELTS, Is that true ?

Also What all Australian docs would be required for the spouse/kid dependent visa ?

Thanks
Amit


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

I have SBI Debit Card [Mastercard], is it be good enough to make the payment for NSW SS when it opens on 14 of Oct or should I got for Credit card.


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> I have SBI Debit Card [Mastercard], is it be good enough to make the payment for NSW SS when it opens on 14 of Oct or should I got for Credit card.


No second thought... Go for credit card only...


----------



## DavidBenjamin (Jan 23, 2012)

Anilnag said:


> No second thought... Go for credit card only...


Why is that ? When I paid for ACS skills assessment I had used the debit card with no issues.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Anilnag said:


> No second thought... Go for credit card only...


I believe, international debit card having VISA written on it should work, though international transaction charges would be levied. Even if debit card does not work, it is not going to harm. Worth trying once.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

jhp said:


> I believe, international debit card having VISA written on it should work, though international transaction charges would be levied. Even if debit card does not work, it is not going to harm. Worth trying once.


If your payment using debit card is not successful (though it is a very rare chance), then you may lose a good chance to apply NSW SS. As 1000 applications may be done in 1000 seconds.

Don't take any risk. Use a credit card to pay AUD 300 or 330.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

elamaran said:


> If your payment using debit card is not successful (though it is a very rare chance), then you may lose a good chance to apply NSW SS. As 1000 applications may be done in 1000 seconds.
> 
> Don't take any risk. Use a credit card to pay AUD 300 or 330.


Yes, agreed, for NSW October intake one needs to be very sure that Debit / Credit cards works, though for eVisa payment one can always take chances.


----------



## Anilnag (Apr 14, 2013)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Why is that ? When I paid for ACS skills assessment I had used the debit card with no issues.


Last time when we applied for NSW, we hardly got maximum of 10 minutes time. You really have very less time and cant afford on experimenting to become a victim.:clock:
Check this official website. Look for first para...
New online processing for skilled migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## louis ho (Jul 26, 2014)

DavidBenjamin said:


> I have SBI Debit Card [Mastercard], is it be good enough to make the payment for NSW SS when it opens on 14 of Oct or should I got for Credit card.


As a banker worked at top global bank, I can absolutely say Yes with Master Debit or Credit card. BUT for debit card, some issuers ( banks) have some restriction and limit for daily or international transaction. 

Go to your bank, get your bank's confirmation about 1) You would like to use your debit card to pay certain fee for international transaction, amount is around AUD 500 for receiver in Australia. 2) Note to emphasize: international transaction, which currency to pay, amount to pay and whom you would like to pay.

Safe for doing this. 1st intake was closed within 1 hour. Don't take any risks.

P/s: AUD500 is an example and higher than the actual amount. It is better to say with your bank the higher number.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

I am going to apply for NSW SS in Oct Intake. Currently at 55 points. What time did it open?? 9:00 am their time??


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I am going to apply for NSW SS in Oct Intake. Currently at 55 points. What time did it open?? 9:00 am their time??



I believe before 10am their time.
but better get ready as early as 8am its better to wait two hours than wait for another 3 months


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I am going to apply for NSW SS in Oct Intake. Currently at 55 points. What time did it open?? 9:00 am their time??


Last time it was 9.00 AM.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

First Congratulations!! good luck with grant ahead!

Secondly, I guess the process is easy like uploading docs and making easy. easy to understand step by step??? I have 5 points from partner skills too. Any idea on that ??


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Last time it was 9.00 AM.


Yes...9 AM AEST time.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

****ACS filed for two times.. Need advice on this.****

Hi Friends,

My previous ACS result was issued on Feb 2013 and valid for 24 months. This ACS result has the skill assessment upto Dec 2012. Based on this my skilled experience after skill met date is 3.7 years. However still i am working with the last employer and currently i have 5.2 years.

Due to some wrong guidance, I have applied the another ACS on Aug 2014 to claim the whole experience. However now they are asking for more documents from for my one if the previous employer and the ACS application in 'open state' for now. It's some more difficult to get more documents from the old employer.. So in this case can we proceed with NSW SS based on the last old ACS result. any problem will come? Can i proceed to cancel the new ACS application?

Any problem will come here?

Kindly advice on this. 

Thanks..


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

suresh1 said:


> ****ACS filed for two times.. Need advice on this.****
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> ...


If you know that your old ACS letter is fine(considering changed rules) you can go ahead and withdraw your application for new assessement. You need to submit a written letter for your withdrawal.


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

With state nomination and no points for IELTS score, I will be having 60 points.
I believe I can qualify for EOI or SS, but will lower points impact my chances of getting the VISA quickly?

Please advise.

What is the advantage of getting 70 points over 60 points?
That will help me take a decision on whether I should re-appear for IELTS


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> With state nomination and no points for IELTS score, I will be having 60 points.
> I believe I can qualify for EOI or SS, but will lower points impact my chances of getting the VISA quickly?
> 
> Please advise.
> ...


With SS it doesn't matter if you have 100 or 60 points. There is no advantage, its just that your application for SS should be successful.


----------



## suresh1 (Jul 2, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you know that your old ACS letter is fine(considering changed rules) you can go ahead and withdraw your application for new assessement. You need to submit a written letter for your withdrawal.


Hi GinjaNINJA,

I don't see the option on the ACS link to submit the letter. Is there any email for this?

Thanks..


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> With SS it doesn't matter if you have 100 or 60 points. There is no advantage, its just that your application for SS should be successful.


Thank you! I will go ahead and apply for an EOI then with 60 points including SS


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

elamaran said:


> The application form is a single lage, in which you will be entering the following
> 
> visa your are applying - 190
> Have u read dibp info - yes
> ...


Dear elamaran (or anybody who can help), I read almost entire post from 14th of July and I still have a question regarding employment documents. Because I claim points for my experience, it's really necessary to upload all the above documents? Why should not be enough the employment reference with clearly states the entire period of my contract = +8 years? Especially because I've been working for the same company since 2005 without 8 month in 2008. I'm asking this because we all know that many documents means more time for uploading and we want to reduce that time as much as we possibly can. Furthermore, I see on the "combined-flowcharts" that is mentioned only "Evidence for other points related claims" (which I can say is singular ). Please enlighten me.

Thanks in advance and all the best to everyone.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

RoYuLee said:


> Dear elamaran (or anybody who can help), I read almost entire post from 14th of July and I still have a question regarding employment documents. Because I claim points for my experience, it's really necessary to upload all the above documents? Why should not be enough the employment reference with clearly states the entire period of my contract = +8 years? Especially because I've been working for the same company since 2005 without 8 month in 2008. I'm asking this because we all know that many documents means more time for uploading and we want to reduce that time as much as we possibly can. Furthermore, I see on the "combined-flowcharts" that is mentioned only "Evidence for other points related claims" (which I can say is singular ). Please enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks in advance and all the best to everyone.


Elamaran, where R u?


----------



## RoYuLee (Jan 20, 2014)

RoYuLee said:


> Dear elamaran (or anybody who can help), I read almost entire post from 14th of July and I still have a question regarding employment documents. Because I claim points for my experience, it's really necessary to upload all the above documents? Why should not be enough the employment reference with clearly states the entire period of my contract = +8 years? Especially because I've been working for the same company since 2005 without 8 month in 2008. I'm asking this because we all know that many documents means more time for uploading and we want to reduce that time as much as we possibly can. Furthermore, I see on the "combined-flowcharts" that is mentioned only "Evidence for other points related claims" (which I can say is singular ). Please enlighten me.
> 
> Thanks in advance and all the best to everyone.


For anybody interested: I will send only evidence of salary received and the letter of reference from the company. I believe if they want other documents related to my experience they will ask for them. It' sin our best interest to have few documents to upload in order to be one of the 1000 applicants in the next session.

Good luck to you all


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

I did submit the following documents along with the application form:

1	Passport.pdf
2	Skill Assessment.pdf
3	IELTS.PDF
4	Education Degree Certificate.PDF
5	Education Consolidated Mark Sheet.PDF
6	Education Mark Sheet.PDF
7	Education Curriculum and Syllabus.PDF
8	Resume Curriculum Vitae.pdf
9	Employment Company 1 Experience Letter.PDF
10	Employment Company 2 STATUTORY DECLARATION.PDF
11	Employment Company 2 Reference Letter.PDF
12	Employment Latest Consolidated Payslip.pdf
13	Employment Latest Payslip.pdf

Later I send the Letter of Appointment for Company 1 and 2 to the email id [email protected] as I forgot to upload the same.

But it is required to submit the mandatory documents during application for which you are claiming points. Additional documents you shall email them.


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

I had a confusion regarding Dubai PCC. i had been in dubai for 10 months and another three month I had worked for the same company but in india. now what i am worried about is in reference letter it shows 13 month of work for UAE Company.

i had in and out entry which justify that i was in UAE only for a period of 10 month. how do I explain this in my visa appliation in order to avoid UAE PCC


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> I had a confusion regarding Dubai PCC. i had been in dubai for 10 months and another three month I had worked for the same company but in india. now what i am worried about is in reference letter it shows 13 month of work for UAE Company.
> 
> i had in and out entry which justify that i was in UAE only for a period of 10 month. how do I explain this in my visa appliation in order to avoid UAE PCC


Prepare a letter stating your issue and upload it under pcc section,along with the passport pages as proof.

Most probably the CO will understand and not ask for it. If he asks it would be by email. If that happens then you reply with your reason and attach the email.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Nishant Dundas said:


> Prepare a letter stating your issue and upload it under pcc section,along with the passport pages as proof.
> 
> Most probably the CO will understand and not ask for it. If he asks it would be by email. If that happens then you reply with your reason and attach the email.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thanks Nishat for your promt response. are you sure this will work. and this will not create any hurdle in assurance of visa


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> Thanks Nishat for your promt response. are you sure this will work. and this will not create any hurdle in assurance of visa


No worries buddy!! All will be fine.
Your working for any company based in use does not mean you stayed there.
Don't worry, am sure all will be well.
Just upload the letter as I told u.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi

back to you guys for help !!
I have NSW SN190 right. Now i got an offer of scholarship from Canberra, thats ACT. Can i study there? does that or not violate the moral contract of living and working and studying in NSW for the first 2 years. If i dont take this opportunity i will never get it again 

what shall i do???


regards


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

Junaidzarah said:


> I had a confusion regarding Dubai PCC. i had been in dubai for 10 months and another three month I had worked for the same company but in india. now what i am worried about is in reference letter it shows 13 month of work for UAE Company.
> 
> i had in and out entry which justify that i was in UAE only for a period of 10 month. how do I explain this in my visa appliation in order to avoid UAE PCC


Form 80 will solve your problem.. There is a section where they have asked entry and exit on each occasion..


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi
> 
> back to you guys for help !!
> I have NSW SN190 right. Now i got an offer of scholarship from Canberra, thats ACT. Can i study there? does that or not violate the moral contract of living and working and studying in NSW for the first 2 years. If i dont take this opportunity i will never get it again
> ...


I think you answered your own question - ACT is not NSW. Therefore, you will be in breach of contract.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Education Documents*

Hey Guys,
Can you tell me if for educational documents we need to upload our BE documents or we need to also add our 10th and 12th certificates?


----------



## dersimli62 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello everyone;

I am very frustrated with my ACS result. I have a question for you...

It says as follows;

"The following qualifications do not meet the ACS requirements:
Your Master of Science in Computer Engineering from MY UNI completed June 2012
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

Your Bachelor of Science in Information Technology from MY UNI completed July 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing."

So in the beginning it says "The following qualifications do not meet the ACS requirements:"

But when it continues, it comments on my degrees as "comparable", I am really confused... I have already sent ACS an email...

And when it comes to my work experience, they counted my first and second employment as "suitable" but the third one wasnt count (my current one) and it had exactly same duties... My first one is calculated as 1y3m, second one as 5m, third one as 0...

Would that mean;

My master and bachelor are major and I have 1 y 8m experience???
or 
My degrees are not positive but I have 1y 8m experience???

Can you guys help?

Regards;


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

are you guys maintaining the spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi to all,

Based on my year of experience(total 9 years),age and education qualification, I am eligible for 55 points. However, I attempted IELTS twice and I scored overall 6.5 score only, S/W/L/R -6.5/6/8/6. I know I can improve on this but it gonna take time may be 3-4 months because I am tide up with Office work and GMAT preparation. Without wasting much time, I would like to apply for NSW sponsorship which will give me 5 more points and then apply for 190 Visa with 60 points in total.

I am hoping I will get ACS result in 10 days. is there any other prerequiste for NSW sponsorship apart from ACS evalution. does EOI needs to be applied after or before NSW sponsership?

Also, guys I would like to take your views on this?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

atmahesh said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> Based on my year of experience(total 9 years),age and education qualification, I am eligible for 55 points. However, I attempted IELTS twice and I scored overall 6.5 score only, S/W/L/R -6.5/6/8/6. I know I can improve on this but it gonna take time may be 3-4 months because I am tide up with Office work and GMAT preparation. Without wasting much time, I would like to apply for NSW sponsorship which will give me 5 more points and then apply for 190 Visa with 60 points in total.
> 
> ...


Just wait to get ACS result, once you get this then fill and submit EOI as it's the per-requisite for NSW application.

Note: If 9 years is your total experience, ACS will deduct at least 2 years (if your degree is not from Australia). Calculate your points again considering this fact.


----------



## kranthikiranm (Aug 27, 2013)

Waiting eagerly for October 14th round. I missed by minutes before the applications got filled in July round.

Are there any internal ceilings as well occupation-wise out of 1000? Because When I tried in July all others were open except for programmers. It said occupation ceiling reached or something.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

sashflashysash said:


> Thank you! I will go ahead and apply for an EOI then with 60 points including SS


Hi sashflashysash,

What is the status of your EOI. did you raised only EOI or even applied separately for NSW SS.

Please update the status, which might be helpful.

...................................................................
233512: Mechanical, 6+ years experience, IELTS: 8, 7,6.5,6.5, EA applied: 10-July-2014, EA outcome: waiting, NSW SS with 60 points including SS: need to apply


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

dineshngct said:


> Hi sashflashysash,
> 
> What is the status of your EOI. did you raised only EOI or even applied separately for NSW SS.
> 
> ...


After EOI, state sponsorship needs to be applied separately


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Just wait to get ACS result, once you get this then fill and submit EOI as it's the per-requisite for NSW application.
> 
> Note: If 9 years is your total experience, ACS will deduct at least 2 years (if your degree is not from Australia). Calculate your points again considering this fact.



So that means, after ACS evaluation, EOI needs to be approved before applying NSW sponsorship. In that case, I won't be able to apply on 14th Oct. How much time generally processing of EOI takes or is it just EOI number is sufficient for NSW SS?


----------



## nitbh (Aug 6, 2014)

Only EOI submission is needed as you have to enter EOI number in SS application.


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> So that means, after ACS evaluation, EOI needs to be approved before applying NSW sponsorship. In that case, I won't be able to apply on 14th Oct. How much time generally processing of EOI takes or is it just EOI number is sufficient for NSW SS?


Eoi will be approved by NSW but for that you should be able to apply for NSW on 14th October round.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## Junaidzarah (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi guys i am going to apply this week i just want to confirm one thing do DIBP call all the employer for verification or only the reference 
And how the verification takes place


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,
I have few questions:

1. How DIBP usually verify the employment?
2. In my current employment they used to pay through Account payee check. So they do not provide any pay slip. So is it acceptable if I provide the copy of checks those I preserved? 
3. What is form 80? Is it really necessary or it needs to provide on certain situation?


----------



## rranjan2910 (Feb 28, 2014)

kranthikiranm said:


> Waiting eagerly for October 14th round. I missed by minutes before the applications got filled in July round.
> 
> Are there any internal ceilings as well occupation-wise out of 1000? Because When I tried in July all others were open except for programmers. It said occupation ceiling reached or something.



Hi Kranthikiranm,

I am also in same situation. I have 55 points and IELETS i have unable to make 7 in each so waiting for NSW SS. When have you tried for Logging your Application. I think it opens at 9:00 am in AEST time. Where we get the link of application? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Perialt (Sep 30, 2014)

Guys,

Any updates on oct 1st 2014 for 190 NSW state nomination occupation list. Even I missed in few minutes during the July round off intake.

Anyone's input is highly appreciated.

Many Thanks !!
Perialt


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Perialt said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any updates on oct 1st 2014 for 190 NSW state nomination occupation list. Even I missed in few minutes during the July round off intake.
> 
> ...


We were expecting the updates on NSW SOL today. Now they are saying "TBA (estimated mid October)" for updating the SOL and Applications opening.

What the hell NSW is doing ? Cant they stand by with their own words ? 

We were eagerly waiting to get update on SOL today and planning to apply on 14th October as per schedule....now again uncertainty started.....God knows when it will come to end....


----------



## awez_ahead (Jul 27, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> We were expecting the updates on NSW SOL today. Now they are saying "TBA (estimated mid October)" for updating the SOL and Applications opening.
> 
> What the hell NSW is doing ? Cant they stand by with their own words ?
> 
> We were eagerly waiting to get update on SOL today and planning to apply on 14th October as per schedule....now again uncertainty started.....God knows when it will come to end....


Disappointing start to October as far as the NSW SS application dates go.

@Realhuman - I see in your signature that your application was turned down last time by dibp. What was the exact reason ? Was it due to rule changes in work experience points claims ?

Thanks.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

awez_ahead said:


> Disappointing start to October as far as the NSW SS application dates go.
> 
> @Realhuman - I see in your signature that your application was turned down last time by dibp. What was the exact reason ? Was it due to rule changes in work experience points claims ?
> 
> Thanks.


Our NSW SS got rejected last time as they have deducted 1 year experience out of 5 year, hence we got only 5 points instead of 10. 1 year deducted as i worked with "trainee engineer" designation for 1 year, which they have not counted. 

Now i am used to with NSW's strange behavior and policy.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys good news victoria updated the list on 1 oct and add some new occupations but bad news for ICT professionals they removed all occupations related to ICT. Check out for your occupation


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Computers only can not run economy!!!


----------



## aaronlu (Sep 28, 2014)

news: nsw ss excludes some ICT and accountancy occupations.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Perialt said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any updates on oct 1st 2014 for 190 NSW state nomination occupation list. Even I missed in few minutes during the July round off intake.
> 
> ...


NSW will going to accept applications for OCT,2014 intake from 22nd OCT,2014 and they updates occupation list. According to new list ICT and Accountants will be excluded for OCT,2014 intake. Check this out: 
October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

amin007 said:


> NSW will going to accept applications for OCT,2014 intake from 22nd OCT,2014 and they updates occupation list. According to new list ICT and Accountants will be excluded for OCT,2014 intake. Check this out:
> October 2014 intake - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW



Yes i also gone through with whole 22nd October intake. According to NSW site they have excluded Accountant and ICT professional for October intake as they have consumed 75% of July intake with these professionals...In future intake they may can consider them if needed. 

According to me this is very strange, if their system allowed ICT & Account professionals than only they applied.....if they could have kept some limit to on each occupations this could not have happened. I also noticed this point while looking at the list of July successful candidates...as most of them are ICT/Account filed. 

Any ways let see and wait..till the final SOL comes from NSW.....


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Yes i also gone through with whole 22nd October intake. According to NSW site they have excluded Accountant and ICT professional for October intake as they have consumed 75% of July intake with these professionals...In future intake they may can consider them if needed.
> 
> According to me this is very strange, if their system allowed ICT & Account professionals than only they applied.....if they could have kept some limit to on each occupations this could not have happened. I also noticed this point while looking at the list of July successful candidates...as most of them are ICT/Account filed.
> 
> Any ways let see and wait..till the final SOL comes from NSW.....


Earlier NSW had assumed that the intake will take at least one month time to fill. And had not kept strict limit for each occupations then. They may have thought to control on daily basis. Means if a particular occupation limit reached, still the system had allowed to apply for same occupation. That's why ICT and accountants have applied in mass and consumed 1000 places in just one hour.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Yes i also gone through with whole 22nd October intake. According to NSW site they have excluded Accountant and ICT professional for October intake as they have consumed 75% of July intake with these professionals...In future intake they may can consider them if needed.
> 
> According to me this is very strange, if their system allowed ICT & Account professionals than only they applied.....if they could have kept some limit to on each occupations this could not have happened. I also noticed this point while looking at the list of July successful candidates...as most of them are ICT/Account filed.
> 
> Any ways let see and wait..till the final SOL comes from NSW.....


I am really worried for the present situation. I applied in july intake with ICT profession but not yet get any result from them. As far I can understand it already reached 12 weeks of time range they mentioned. My ref no: 950+ and I have seen guys with ref no 968+ got approved couple of days back.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

amin007 said:


> I am really worried for the present situation. I applied in july intake with ICT profession but not yet get any result from them. As far I can understand it already reached 12 weeks of time range they mentioned. My ref no: 950+ and I have seen guys with ref no 968+ got approved couple of days back.


You dont need to worry...once you are in ...that's it....if your application is OK with claimed points they have to give you SS....It may little delay but answer will be 100% positive....

DO NOT WORRY....


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Earlier NSW had assumed that the intake will take at least one month time to fill. And had not kept strict limit for each occupations then. They may have thought to control on daily basis. Means if a particular occupation limit reached, still the system had allowed to apply for same occupation. That's why ICT and accountants have applied in mass and consumed 1000 places in just one hour.


If i refer the earlier posts...i notice every occupation has set with limit...once it was reaching to its set limit that particular occupation was getting "grey" and that not allowing candidates to select....hence guys were not able to complete the forum..

I dont know how it happen...75% seats went to ICT/Account guys....


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> You dont need to worry...once you are in ...that's it....if your application is OK with claimed points they have to give you SS....It may little delay but answer will be 100% positive....
> 
> DO NOT WORRY....


Thank you mate. I just want to know the result hardly as I am waiting for a long long time. Thank you again for your positive news.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

Guys from india pls advise me documents those are required during 190 visa application. Only personal documents or addtess proof docs like passport, driving license. Any other docs for spouse, kids


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

amin007 said:


> Thank you mate. I just want to know the result hardly as I am waiting for a long long time. Thank you again for your positive news.


You will get it in one or two days don't worry.

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

tarunar1 said:


> You will get it in one or two days don't worry.
> 
> Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


Thank you taruna1 for the hope. I am eagerly waiting for it.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally got the invitation today  thanks guys for your hope.

Now I need to resolve below question before I proceed. Can you guys help me to resolve those questions:
1. For my current employment I did not get any payslips but I have the copies of account payee checks they provide. Is it alright if I provide the copies of those check instead of payslips?
2. After proceed through visa apply will I get any option to save my data before final submission of visa lodge?
3. How many days they will give to upload documents?
4. What is form-80?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

1. Yes, it should be OK
2. Yes, you can save as you fill in the data
3. Till you get CO (6-8 weeks), then CO asks for missing docs, which gives you another 28 days
4. It is an info form for Immi, where you need to state what you have eaten on your 3rd birthday. there are some threads here about the infamous Form 80, try a search


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your information mate.
For my 3rd question if I do not upload any document then I will be informed by CO within the 60 days period of time. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, I suppose that is correct. I never heard of anyone doing this though, everybody wants the process to be as swiftly as possible, and upload every document available upfront.


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, I suppose that is correct. I never heard of anyone doing this though, everybody wants the process to be as swiftly as possible, and upload every document available upfront.


Thank you again for the reply. I know it will rarely happen. Basically I wanted to know the exact time range for document upload.

I think I may ask you like that: is EOI invitation time range (60 days) is including the submission of necessary documents or it will counted separately ?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

The 60 days are for lodging - that means coughing up the dough. You cannot upload anything before you pay. After you lodge the 6-8 weeks period I was talking about in previous post starts.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi RealHuman- My agent says this is the final list, but I read your post & it says " final list awaited"..are you of the same view like me that final list is about to be published, others think this is the final one..do you have any other news which I personally might be missing..

NSW is the last hope for HR atleast, so I am quite worried..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Hi RealHuman- My agent says this is the final list, but I read your post & it says " final list awaited"..are you of the same view like me that final list is about to be published, others think this is the final one..do you have any other news which I personally might be missing..
> 
> NSW is the last hope for HR atleast, so I am quite worried..
> 
> ...


Hi Vishnu,
NSW has now published the SOL list for October intake, check their website.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi All

I have got NSW 489 PR . So i am moving to australia last week of October 2014.

As we know NSW second intake has announced and same program will open on 22nd of October. Now i am planning to submit my 190 application for NSW. My question is as below.

For NSW state sponsorship i should go for onshore or as a offshore applicant ?
reason is when i will apply for state sponsorship i will be in india means i will be offshore applicant, after one week of applying the state sponsorship i will be in australia on 489 visa. so the time i will receive the state sponsorship from NSW i will be in australia and i will have to apply for DIAC as onshore applicant. my question is at the time of state sponsorship what i should write offshore or onshore applicant? because if i write onshore applicant at the time of state sponsorship i may be asked to give address in australia but at that time i will not be able to provide the address in aus .

Regards


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got NSW 489 PR . So i am moving to australia last week of October 2014.
> 
> ...


On 22nd Oct you be applying for NSW from INDIA. 
To get an invitation to apply visa it ll atleast take 2 months for NSW to nominate you. In the meanwhile you can fiddle around with EOI(not changing points claim)
I would suggest when you land in Australia update your EOI.
When you get the invite from NSW for 190 thats when your EOI freezes & make sure it reflects onshore (change the country).


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Whoever applied on 14th July intake i need some guidance. For 22nd October intake do i need to attached all my employment reference letters ? 

As NSW given information, if we have done skill + work experience assessment from our concerned authority - in my case Engineers Australia than we dont need to attach the employment references. Is this correct ?

To be at safer side i have done my skill and work experience assessment from EA and i got letter stating both. I dont want attach UN-necessory documents as it will consume more time to complete the online application. 

Please suggest.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar (Aug 26, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Whoever applied on 14th July intake i need some guidance. For 22nd October intake do i need to attached all my employment reference letters ?
> 
> As NSW given information, if we have done skill + work experience assessment from our concerned authority - in my case Engineers Australia than we dont need to attach the employment references. Is this correct ?
> ...


Hi

focus on mandatory documents as below:

Passport bio page -
Valid skill assessment -
Ielts or oet results 
Education qualification certificates transcripts -
Full cv / resume - 

If you got your +ve assessment then no need to attached any other supporting documents like employment ref
Letter of reference 
Employment contract
Payroll records .

Make sure your documents are not larger than 25MB. Documents larger than 25MB will not upload. 

*##Employment references are only needed if you are claiming skilled employment points and do not have an assessment of your work experience from your skills assessing authority. 

You should refer to the DIBP Booklet 6 for comprehensive information on the type of evidence you should include ##*


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi
> 
> focus on mandatory documents as below:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for information.


----------



## pinoyako (Oct 11, 2014)

Good morning everyone, Im about to file an application for NSW state nomination this coming oct 22, do i need to provide proof of settlement funds and job offer same as other state. thanks


----------



## tarunar1 (Jul 29, 2013)

pinoyako said:


> Good morning everyone, Im about to file an application for NSW state nomination this coming oct 22, do i need to provide proof of settlement funds and job offer same as other state. thanks


Nopes. Nsw does not require proof of funda or job offer...

Sent from my Mmx A116 using Expat Forum


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Yes i also gone through with whole 22nd October intake. According to NSW site they have excluded Accountant and ICT professional for October intake as they have consumed 75% of July intake with these professionals...In future intake they may can consider them if needed.
> 
> According to me this is very strange, if their system allowed ICT & Account professionals than only they applied.....if they could have kept some limit to on each occupations this could not have happened. I also noticed this point while looking at the list of July successful candidates...as most of them are ICT/Account filed.
> 
> Any ways let see and wait..till the final SOL comes from NSW.....


Hi, Where did you find the the list of July successful candidates? Could you give me the link please. 
Thank you.
H


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

harisredy said:


> Hi, Where did you find the the list of July successful candidates? Could you give me the link please.
> Thank you.
> H



Please check below spreadsheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tPO2_CnQWY3pFfNagRB-gVw/edit#gid=1095772173

In above sheet you will see the July candidate list.


----------



## cvetu2004 (Sep 17, 2014)

guys, those who had applied last July 2014 intake....I have a question regarding the application form particularly on the dependent portion. If I choose yes, will it requires me to fill-up the details of my dependents? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

cvetu2004 said:


> guys, those who had applied last July 2014 intake....I have a question regarding the application form particularly on the dependent portion. If I choose yes, will it requires me to fill-up the details of my dependents? Appreciate your feedback.


No, there was no columns or fields for dependent details.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

cvetu2004 said:


> guys, those who had applied last July 2014 intake....I have a question regarding the application form particularly on the dependent portion. If I choose yes, will it requires me to fill-up the details of my dependents? Appreciate your feedback.


Hi, As per my understanding you dont need to enter the dependent details, because there are NO points for dependent except partner skills. 

If you are claiming 5 points for your partner skills, all you need to attach ONLY following Docs:
Passport copy of partner (which will prove his/her age)
Marriage certificate (proves your relationship status)
IELTS result
Skill assessment letter for concerned authority

You need to attached or enter details only for those things for which you are claiming the points. DONT attached UN-necessory documents. If anything they required they will ask at time of processing. 

I hope this helps you...


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

hi guys, i have query regarding my experience...
my institute gave me experience excluding my leave ...like i was on leave for three months and these dates not included in my experience..after leave i joined another branch of same institute... its like that from 2 jan 2013 to 30 may 2013...then went on leave from 1 june 2013 to 30 aug 2013, from 1 sept i joined another branch of same institute till date, now how I will write my previous experience in EOI as from 1 jan 2013 to 30 may or 30 aug 2013????? pls help...........


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

gig said:


> hi guys, i have query regarding my experience...
> my institute gave me experience excluding my leave ...like i was on leave for three months and these dates not included in my experience..after leave i joined another branch of same institute... its like that from 2 jan 2013 to 30 may 2013...then went on leave from 1 june 2013 to 30 aug 2013, from 1 sept i joined another branch of same institute till date, now how I will write my previous experience in EOI as from 1 jan 2013 to 30 may or 30 aug 2013????? pls help...........


1. From 2 jan 13 to 30 may 13 - institution A, (location)
2. From 1 sep 13 to (leave blank) - institution A, (location)

Mention as above.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

It means tht 3 months of leave is not counted. But after leave i hve joined same insitution at different branch without any interview. You can say it was transfer to new branch. New branch did not give me any appointment letter . According to the agent sick leave, holiday leave, maternity leave is also part of job or experience.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> 1. From 2 jan 13 to 30 may 13 - institution A, (location)
> 2. From 1 sep 13 to (leave blank) - institution A, (location)
> 
> Mention as above.


But i mentioned in EOI as
1. 2 jan 13 to 31 aug 13 insitution A location
2. 1 sep 13 to leave blank insitution A location

Head officer also menioned about leave in exp. , i think this shows my regularity of job and got only office order during joining new branch but not any appointmnt letter


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

gig said:


> But i mentioned in EOI as
> 1. 2 jan 13 to 31 aug 13 insitution A location
> 2. 1 sep 13 to leave blank insitution A location
> 
> Head officer also menioned about leave in exp. , i think this shows my regularity of job and got only office order during joining new branch but not any appointmnt letter


How many points are you claiming for work experience ? 
Does these 3 months have any impact on work experience points ?


----------



## princebatth (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi all,
Can anyone have sample of nsw july intake online application form..??


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> How many points are you claiming for work experience ?
> Does these 3 months have any impact on work experience points ?


no these 3 months does not hve any impact on my points. approx 7 yrs exp. and i already assessed my 5 yrs exp by skilled assessment authorities. its not matter of points but i want to show everything true and legal bcoz DIBP is very strict regarding exp. issues. if medical leaves are the part job then its included otherwise excluded


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

princebatth said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone have sample of nsw july intake online application form..??


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-1052.html


chk this link.


----------



## gig (Sep 25, 2014)

guys its clear to me from some other forums tht medical leaves or leaves without pay are not a part of job exp.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi
> 
> focus on mandatory documents as below:
> 
> ...


Hi manindersinghbhullar,
I am applying for subclass 190 for NSW. I have positive skill assessment for my occupation and i also did the points advisory letter from VETASSESS. In this case do I need to submit any other documents related to my work or are those enough proof?

Apart from that, I have the following documents ready with me.
1.CV/Resume
2.IELTS
3.Skill Assessment result
4.Bachelors & Honours degree - Mark sheets & certificate
5.Passport
6.Work Reference letter from boss
7.Pay slips

Do I need any other documents apart from what you have listed above?
Please let me know and i will arrange them. I think I have almost everything. Just need to confirm if i need more.
Thank you very much.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all, Just got our grant. Occupation: Uni Lecturer, Onshore applicant PCC: 30.04 EOI: 14.07 NSW SS lodged: 14.07 NSW SS nomination: 26.08 Visa lodged: 26.08 Meds: 17.09 Direct Grant: 16.10 Now I have to get Australian driving license within 2 months (December-January will be vacation here). Thanks for all your help guys.


Congrats!!


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Could you please give me the list of documents that you had to submit for the NSW SS? I currently have the following ready.

1.CV/Resume
2.IELTS
3.Skill Assessment result
4.Bachelors & Honours degree - Mark sheets & certificate
5.Passport
6.Work Reference letter from boss
7.Pay slips

Please let me know if I need any other documents. 
Also, would be able to share on what details are required when filling the online application for NSW SS? thank you very much.
Cheers.


----------



## tone_n_tune (Mar 5, 2013)

harisredy said:


> Hi,
> Could you please give me the list of documents that you had to submit for the NSW SS? I currently have the following ready.
> 
> 1.CV/Resume
> ...



This will be all right.


I did not claim any point for experience, so don't know about it...


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> This will be all right.
> 
> 
> I did not claim any point for experience, so don't know about it...


Okay. I have a letter from vetassess for points advisory test. so I think that will be okay. Thanks for replying. Hoping to get the application in. Cheers.


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

tone_n_tune said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got our grant.
> 
> ...


Congrats! That's really quick. May I know what was your number for July submission?


----------



## Marat911 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi, can someone advise, please,
If I claim points for my partner, what docs should I provide? All the same as mine marked as mmandatory?


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

NSW October 14 and NSW 2014 both the threads are closed !!!

Why?


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

tone_n_tune said:


> This will be all right.
> 
> 
> I did not claim any point for experience, so don't know about it...


Hi tone_n_tune,

I have 6 years of experience due to ACS assessment reducing my experience I was not getting any point for experience so I am not claiming any.. But still when I did the elodgment I submitted reference letters and employment letters. I have not submitted payslips.. I am required to submit my payslips?


----------



## alok509gupta (Jan 30, 2013)

*NSW state sponsorship - reassesement*

Dear Members, 

I need a urgent help on this.., My case Info below.

IELTS score - L-8.0,R-7.5,W-7.0,S-6.5
Overall - 7.5

In my earlier ACS report my assessment was 6yr 9 months but due to rule change in 
my latest ACS assessment - they have cut 4 years of experience & my total years of experience assessed now is 2 yrs 9 months.

I also paid NSW state sponsorship fees by foreign currency draft.

I am not sure how to go ahead now.., Please suggest your valuable opinions.

Thanks


----------



## amin007 (Mar 27, 2013)

The reason they used to do that if they do not find any course from your transcript with the subject list that listed inside the anzsco job code description. Please apply for review and in reason show them each mandatory subject list with your transcript. 
It will not going to take much time. You will get the result within short time period.



alok509gupta said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I need a urgent help on this.., My case Info below.
> 
> ...


----------



## ExpatUser_2014 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have applied for visa 189 and paid the fee. Do I need to upload all docs now OR can do it later on weekend. I need to get the copies attested. Please confirm


----------



## Danny Archer (Jul 26, 2014)

Melbound said:


> Hi tone_n_tune,
> 
> I have 6 years of experience due to ACS assessment reducing my experience I was not getting any point for experience so I am not claiming any.. But still when I did the elodgment I submitted reference letters and employment letters. I have not submitted payslips.. I am required to submit my payslips?


Hi Melbound,

I have +VE ACS assesment and they have deducted all 6 years of expr. I have 55 point as of now. Do u think if i apply for visa and attached all work exp related docs. Do u think DIBP will considered my application? Please suggest if you had the same situation.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I have applied for visa 189 and paid the fee. Do I need to upload all docs now OR can do it later on weekend. I need to get the copies attested. Please confirm


You can upload documents over the next couple of weeks. Usually it's 8 weeks until you'll get a CO.


----------



## saikripa (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi folks,
I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
What should be my next steps?
As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
what should be the areas that I can look into?
What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?

I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
Please help me!
Software testers - please in particular!


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester.
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> ...


Hi Saikripa,

Its not good news that Software Testers are no longer part of 189/190.
I just saw its available under - CSOL,
so basically if a state requires this skill it can in future .. i.e 2014 - 2015 yr update its state SOL with Software Tester.
Please do check this, as to when this happens.
NSW will have a new list out in Feb, ACT will also have some update in Jan i believe.
If the above does not happen, I suggest you get ur ACS re done for a different job code or wait till 2015, when the new list will be released.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nikhilpi said:


> Hi Saikripa,
> 
> Its not good news that Software Testers are no longer part of 189/190.
> I just saw its available under - CSOL,
> ...


No point waiting for 2015 list. apply now if you can. believe me it is going to get worse for ICT in 2015. jobs has dried up and too many people inside Australia looking for ICT jobs right now. So some occupation might be removed from SOL next year.

So apply ASAP with Different code instead of waiting for your job code to open up.


----------



## nikhilpi (Mar 25, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No point waiting for 2015 list. apply now if you can. believe me it is going to get worse for ICT in 2015. jobs has dried up and too many people inside Australia looking for ICT jobs right now. So some occupation might be removed from SOL next year.
> 
> So apply ASAP with Different code instead of waiting for your job code to open up.


Yes, I agree with Danav,
I also forsee ICT getting drastically reduced by 2015.
Best approach will to file a new ACS asap..!
all the best


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Dear All,

I have my ACS as "System Administrator" and I am looking to apply for NSW SS once it re-opens. My points are 30 for age, 15 for education and 5 for experience and 0 for IELTS. I am pretty much short of 5 points to qualify for NSW SS. I have my spouse uncle living in NSW, is there any option that I can apply for NSW through eligible relative? If yes my occupation is on CSOL will that matter?

In order for my relative to sponsor should my occupation be on SOL or CSOL?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

For 10 points you can apply for 489 regional or 489 family sponsored


----------



## saas (Sep 2, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> NSW October 14 and NSW 2014 both the threads are closed !!!
> 
> Why?


Hi Tirik,

Is this the one you mentioned or there were another one regarding to oct-2014?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...546-nsw-state-sponsorship_oct-2014-a-153.html


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hello*



Alnaibii said:


> For 10 points you can apply for 489 regional or 489 family sponsored


But in order to get a 489 visa , you should fist gotten the state sponsorship rite .


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys need help for filing NSW state sponsership...i have PTE score and +ve ACS.

Please guide.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys need help for filing NSW state sponsership...i have PTE score and +ve ACS.

Please guide.

or i have first cousin in Autralia ..can he sponsor me?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to file EOI for NSW SS, but before that need to re-assessment my experience to "Computer Network and System Engineer" code. Previously in 2014 I have assessed as "System Admin", which is removed from NSW list. ACS is not allowing me to create new application, rather I had to link it with the old ACS ID. Now the problem is that I cannot delete employer reference to upload the new one that are more closely related to "Computer Network and System Engineer" Code. Please help me what to do? should I attach the new letter? if yes then how ACS will look at them?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Waiting for response for EOI*

Hi Alll,

I have applied for EOI on Feb 18 2015 (NSW Sate Sponsorship) and didn't get a response back from them yet.
Do I need to think that I didn't get the sponsorship? or need to wait some more time?

Can i call anyone and verify?


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

adib4u2000 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> I have applied for EOI on Feb 18 2015 (NSW Sate Sponsorship) and didn't get a response back from them yet.
> Do I need to think that I didn't get the sponsorship? or need to wait some more time?
> ...


Buddy we all are waiting for the state sponsorship to start... They haven't sent a single invite yet as of my knowledge... gather your patience... Keep your hopes high... Cheers


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

sachinm01 said:


> Guys need help for filing NSW state sponsership...i have PTE score and +ve ACS.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> or i have first cousin in Autralia ..can he sponsor me?


A cousin doesn't help at any rate.


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

So the News is NSW has only issued 16 invitations in the month of February 2015... Mates Keep your hopes high... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Tanzeel said:


> So the News is NSW has only *issued 16 invitations *in the month of February 2015... Mates Keep your hopes high... :fingerscrossed:


Mate... May I know from where did you get this info ?
Thanks


----------



## Tanzeel (Mar 2, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Mate... May I know from where did you get this info ?
> Thanks


SkillSelect


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Well I believe these are they pending cases on OCt'14 intake and NSW finalized them in Feb'15 and issued them Invitation.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tanzeel said:


> Buddy we all are waiting for the state sponsorship to start... They haven't sent a single invite yet as of my knowledge... gather your patience... Keep your hopes high... Cheers


Thanks brother for your response.
I stopped checking my mails.

Thanks a lot for your reply again.


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

adib4u2000 said:


> Thanks brother for your response.
> I stopped checking my mails.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply again.


Brother.. I got the invitation to apply just one hour back with subject "*Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa*"

Anyone else got it ??


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

adib4u2000 said:


> Brother.. I got the invitation to apply just one hour back with subject "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa"
> 
> Anyone else got it ??


Hi Adib,

Congrats.

What was ur point with SS? Thanks


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello adib4u2000,

First of all congrats!

Hope we all eagerly waiting for NSW SS get the invites too ASAP.

Please let us know when did you apply for the SS, under which code and with how many points.

Thanks,


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

adib4u2000,

Please provide us the information soon.

We all are so eager to know about it


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone else in this forum received the invites today.


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

A separate thread is there for Feb 2015 NSW aspirants.

Nsw state sponsorship_feb 2015


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

adib4u2000 said:


> Brother.. I got the invitation to apply just one hour back with subject "*Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa*"
> 
> Anyone else got it ??


Congrats buddy and thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Tirik


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

adib4u2000 said:


> Brother.. I got the invitation to apply just one hour back with subject "*Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa*"
> 
> Anyone else got it ??


Congrats! 

Please update the excel sheet given in the thread

NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=0

Your information will help all of us. Thanks


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> A separate thread is there for Feb 2015 NSW aspirants.
> 
> Nsw state sponsorship_feb 2015



Hi Tirik,

How are you Dear ? Any good news ?


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

adib4u2000 said:


> Brother.. I got the invitation to apply just one hour back with subject "*Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa*"
> 
> Anyone else got it ??


Please share with us your occupation


----------



## tirik.ijrad (Dec 22, 2013)

HWarraich said:


> Hi Tirik,
> 
> How are you Dear ? Any good news ?


Good here.
NSW started mailing invitations.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

tirik.ijrad said:


> Good here.
> NSW started mailing invitations.


Ha ha ha...but not 60 pointers with IELTS less than 7


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Please this people below:
Harish
Ali
Kamlesh
ABC
AD
chandrashekhar.B
SAK
TejaS
Mahbub
Santan
SKA

Please, update the spreadsheet in order to let us understanding the trend of the issued invitations or report to us if you got something/invite about NSW.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=0

Regards


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

icewarp said:


> Please this people below:
> Harish
> Ali
> Kamlesh
> ...




There are more and more people received the invitation, congratulations!
Finger crossed for goodluck for us!


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

blehill said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please update the excel sheet given in the thread
> 
> ...


Hey Sorry... I am Out of City for past 3 days.
Here is the info.. I even updated the spreadsheet.

adib4u2000	
India	
261313	
Software Engineer	
65	
6	
10	

18-Feb-2015	0:10	10	
20th March 2015	
20td March-application approved. 
elodge invitation received ... Reference Number: 24XX


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

adib4u2000	India	261313	Software Engineer	65	6	10	2	Offshore	18-Feb-2015	0:10	10	20th March 2015	20rd March-application approved. elodge invitation received ... Reference Number: 24XX

I even updated the excelsheet.

Please let me know if you need any more info


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Am Out of City for past 3 days .. sorry for lat response 

India	
261313	
Software Engineer	
Points:65	
IELTS:6	
Experience:10	2	
Offshore	
Date of Lodge:18-Feb-2015	0:10	10	
20rd March-application approved. elodge invitation received ... Reference Number: 24XX

I even updated the excelsheet.

Please let me know if you need any more info

All the best..


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

iftekhar109 said:


> Hi Adib,
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> What was ur point with SS? Thanks



Thanks brother..
65 Points (NSW)


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

icewarp said:


> Please share with us your occupation


Sorry for the late reply brother..
here is the total details that you want.

adib4u2000	
India	
261313	
Software Engineer	
Points:65	
IELTS:6	
Experience:10	2	
Offshore	
Date of Lodge:18-Feb-2015	0:10	10	
20rd March-application approved. elodge invitation received ... Reference Number: 24XX

I even updated the excelsheet.

Please let me know if you need any more info


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

I Want to be Aussie said:


> adib4u2000,
> 
> Please provide us the information soon.
> 
> We all are so eager to know about it


Sorry for the delay brother.. am out of city and not able to acces net 100%.
Posted all the details in this thread.
Here is for you again...

adib4u2000	
India	
261313	
Software Engineer	
Points:65	
IELTS:6	
Experience:10	2	
Offshore	
Date of Lodge:18-Feb-2015	0:10	10	
20rd March-application approved. elodge invitation received ... Reference Number: 24XX

I even updated the excelsheet.

Please let me know if you need any more info


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

blehill said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please update the excel sheet given in the thread
> 
> ...



Done.. I updated.. 

Please let me know if you need any more info...


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys,
Those who got invitation recently many congrats to them ( at least stage 1 is done. wish you all the very best for grant and all).
I submitted my EOI on 12 dec 2014 under profession chemical Engineer (233111). Currently I'm on a 489 visa and just wondering if anyone out there share the same situation, at least the same professional background who has received invitation from NSW.
REPLY WOULD BE HIGHKY APPRECIATED.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

adib4u2000 said:


> Sorry for the delay brother.. am out of city and not able to acces net 100%.
> Posted all the details in this thread.
> Here is for you again...
> 
> ...


Congrats. So u got invited to lodge for the visa in one month??...Im wondering if when my SS be approved. Sent invitation requirments last March 27,2015.


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi im new here. My profile as follows. 
CSOL 233214
IELTS minimum 6 maximum 7.5
Work E. 8yrs +
NSW SS# 26XX last March 27,2015


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

saqibmustafa said:


> Guys,
> Those who got invitation recently many congrats to them ( at least stage 1 is done. wish you all the very best for grant and all).
> I submitted my EOI on 12 dec 2014 under profession chemical Engineer (233111). Currently I'm on a 489 visa and just wondering if anyone out there share the same situation, at least the same professional background who has received invitation from NSW.
> REPLY WOULD BE HIGHKY APPRECIATED.


Dear, why are you changing obtained 489 for 190? 

I do not understand, you only have to wait..


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Dear, why are you changing obtained 489 for 190?
> 
> I do not understand, you only have to wait..


Why you are applying for 190 if you are on 489 ?
You can fulfill the 2 years requirement and can get PR.


----------



## wkdn745 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hi*

Hi

If any body get the Orana SS, please let me know the time line


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Document Checklist NSW*

Dear All,

I got invitation from NSW to apply for SS. I will appreciate if you can guys can provide me list of all documents to be uploaded and processed by NSW swiftly.

Though NSW do provide list of docs like (Passport, ACS Letter, IELTS Score Card, Degree, Transcript, Resume) but what about employment details? Should we only upload employment reference letters? the one I used for ACS in Feb'15? or there are any additional docs required?


Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats Touseef.. I'm waiting for the same.. Lets see how it goes..


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Fortunately I also got the invite today .. Yay


----------



## cocomart (Apr 3, 2015)

saqibmustafa said:


> Fortunately I also got the invite today .. Yay


Same here. I got my skillselect invite.


----------



## adib4u2000 (Jan 13, 2010)

tauseef said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW to apply for SS. I will appreciate if you can guys can provide me list of all documents to be uploaded and processed by NSW swiftly.
> 
> ...


The docs what you mentioned are correct.


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Well.. the only reason that getting work in regional area is not that easy plus being a small town where I live i.e. toowoomba.. people here are conservative. 

Less opportunity


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*Updating EOI*

Hi,


I used IELTS TRN number from their online website of "IDP IELTS" to update my EOI. I have got an invite from NSW to apply for SS, while uploading documents I found out that online TRN number of IELTS is a bit different than the hard copy. Online TRN number does not have the last two digits "1G" at the end where hard copy has it.

I am just wondering can I update my EOI while I have received invitation from NSW, I just need to add the last 2 digits, or should I leave it in the current state,apart from that all other information is correct.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Any one got invites today? any Analyst programmers?


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Mechanical, Civil or Electrical Engineers are not getting Invitation....That's what I can understand...!!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

umashankarkonda said:


> Any one got invites today? any Analyst programmers?


Really?? You think they are working on saturday??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Australian IMMI team doesn't work on weekends!

Just relax and enjoy your weekend!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



umashankarkonda said:


> Any one got invites today? any Analyst programmers?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

For now leave your EOI as it is.

Once you get hard copy of your IELTS result, then at the first opportunity you may go ahead and update your EOI.

The invitation from NSW would be just for SS nomination and not for VISA application. After you receive your NSW invitation the EOI status would remain the same i.e. SUBMITTED.

So don't worry.

Regards,
Jeetendra




tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I used IELTS TRN number from their online website of "IDP IELTS" to update my EOI. I have got an invite from NSW to apply for SS, while uploading documents I found out that online TRN number of IELTS is a bit different than the hard copy. Online TRN number does not have the last two digits "1G" at the end where hard copy has it.
> ...


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

hi experts, I have just submitted my EOI by selecting 'ANY' state for sponsorship under 190. I have applied for programmer analyst.

I have some queries:
* is it good to select any state?
* if i select only 1 state say nsw, how long do i need to wait before i get any invitation?
* if i do not get any invitation from NSW, can i change the EOI state to Victoria and apply for Victoria?
* Any advise on the states which are quickly processing application for my code?

thanks for your help in advance,
Ags


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ags6 said:


> hi experts, I have just submitted my EOI by selecting 'ANY' state for sponsorship under 190. I have applied for programmer analyst.
> 
> I have some queries:
> * is it good to select any state?
> ...


Candidates choosing "Any" option are not generally preferred by the states (unless you have a very niche skill/ occupation). States are not interested in candidates who are looking at the nomination as just a means to earn 5 points. They want genuine immigrants interested in living and working in their state.

How long it takes for nomination is something you will have to search on these forums on the state specific thread- from recent experience of members with same occupation code as yours.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Really, are all your 14 posts about this?


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks man.
I am planning to change my EOI now, i guess its not too late.
btw, any suggestions for selecting NSW or VIC ? My skills are in SOL in these places.

1 more thing, I have mentioned all of my experience in the EOI, i.e 8 years, whereass ACS has evaluated only 3.5 years. I mentioned all 8 yrs inEOI since it wasnt mentioned anywhere in the EOI work exp page that to enter exp validated by ACS only.... Am I correct or wrong in doing this? Any advise?

As of now my points are coming as 70 with SS.
thanks,
Ags


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Read This:-*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/718370-acs-two-year-deduction-eoi.html#post6927578

Regards,
Jeetendra




ags6 said:


> Thanks man.
> I am planning to change my EOI now, i guess its not too late.
> btw, any suggestions for selecting NSW or VIC ? My skills are in SOL in these places.
> 
> ...


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok I see.

But for my present job ACS says insufficient documentation. So they havnt said that its irrelevant but no evaluated. Should i include this experience in EOI?


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi, 

While your info apparently seems to be correct, but my concern is that isnt it incorrect and mis-information from our end that the experience are 'irrelevant' although its the same experience?

Moreover, I found that the exact Work exp page in EOI does not ask us to mention your experience as per ACS/assessing auth Report. SO why should you mark it as irrelevant?

Let me know what is wrong in my arguement?
thanks,
ags


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ags6 said:


> Ok I see.
> 
> But for my present job ACS says insufficient documentation. So they havnt said that its irrelevant but no evaluated. Should i include this experience in EOI?


Why do you think DIBP in their EOI/ selection process consider your experience that ACS has not evaluated? DIBP sends us to ACS to get the assessment done and they would go by ACS assessment- i.e. consider only the experience that ACS has assessed to be "skilled" for the purpose of "skilled immigration".

You will have to either get your assessment reviewed from ACS, provide them the correct/ sufficient documentation and claim the right amount of points, or mention only that much experience that ACS has granted to you as skilled-experience.

The situation that you have in your EOI may get you into trouble later in your visa application. I suggest you search this forum for _ACS_ and _points claim_ and make an informed decision quickly.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ags6 said:


> Let me know what is wrong in my arguement?


Believe me, they don't even give you any chance to argue. They would simply reject the visa application and forfeit visa fees without even informing you (or giving you a chance to argue). There have been more than one such instances of points over-claim. The most recent one that I remember being this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Keeda. But my concern here is that I can let go my previous exp. by saying that ACS rejected it. Thats a proper way of putting it. But EOI has the question 'Is your exp. related to the job?' Here my doubt is that why should i say 'No' even if its very much related? 
I am not arguing here, but cant we later always tell the officer that its relevant with proofs? 
Do we have any cases where ppl have explained and been able to convince?


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

ags6 said:


> Thanks Keeda. But my concern here is that I can let go my previous exp. by saying that ACS rejected it. Thats a proper way of putting it. But EOI has the question 'Is your exp. related to the job?' Here my doubt is that why should i say 'No' even if its very much related?
> I am not arguing here, but cant we later always tell the officer that its relevant with proofs?
> Do we have any cases where ppl have explained and been able to convince?


So as per you, I should again apply to ACS for my recent job validation and then apply again for EOI ??

Since my ACS is out of re-evaluation stage so i need to send them again all docs. Also, how should I get a reference letter from my present employer? They would refuse to give and ask me the purpose. Will providing payslip, self attested job responsibilities and tax statement be enough for ACS for my current employment?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Nopes. I don't remember having come across any such case.

I haven't filed an EOI, but I think the option there is relevant and not related.

ACS, in their Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf says the following (taken from page 2 and page 5) about this whole process of assessment:


> After this process of assessing your qualifications is completed, it will determine the amount of relevant work experience you require to meet the suitability criteria.





> All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ags6 said:


> So as per you, I should again apply to ACS for my recent job validation and then apply again for EOI ??
> 
> Since my ACS is out of re-evaluation stage so i need to send them again all docs. Also, how should I get a reference letter from my present employer? They would refuse to give and ask me the purpose. Will providing payslip, self attested job responsibilities and tax statement be enough for ACS for my current employment?


If you want to claim points for this said employment, then yes- you would have to get it re-assessed.

You don't necessarily have to approach your employer/ HR for the reference. A statutory declaration from manager/ supervisor/ senior colleague will also get the job done. Self attested statements will be rejected right away by ACS.

From page 14:


> *Important Note:* Self-written Statutory Declaration or Affidavit will be assessed as not suitable.


----------



## jimypk (Feb 12, 2015)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used IELTS TRN number from their online website of "IDP IELTS" to update my EOI. I have got an invite from NSW to apply for SS, while uploading documents I found out that online TRN number of IELTS is a bit different than the hard copy. Online TRN number does not have the last two digits "1G" at the end where hard copy has it.
> 
> ...


You can update the information till you have not got skillselect invitation. Your visa will be depend on inforamtion provided in eoi at time of invitation.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Jimypk, my ANZSCO Code is 263111 computer network & system engineer . My ielts score is 6 in each. My experience is 6+. My age is 32. Points is 60 including 5 Ss points. 

I applied EOI on 14 April 2015 @ 11pm. Preferable state is NSW. How much time NSW state take in providing the invitation.? Also what documents required when you receive the invitation so I prepare it in advance.


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

Will NSW finish all the applications submitted just before there are any changes in SOL in July?

If there are changes, your job code taken off the list and they still have not finished your application, will you still get invited?

Sorry if somebody has answered this question already...


----------



## saqibmustafa (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Royalcards

Its hard to say. All you can do is wait


----------



## R0yalcards (Feb 20, 2015)

I just hope they will finish our application irregardless. We already paid 300 dollars and it would be a waste if suddenly the reason of rejection is no more visa 190 available or there are changes in SOL.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

adib4u2000 said:


> The docs what you mentioned are correct.


Hi,

Do we need to provide all employment details to NSW that were before skill level met date (as per ACS Letter)?

I marked them as "not relevant" while submitting my EOI.

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*NSW SS approval*

Hi Fellows,

What is the recent trend in getting NSW SS? is it still taking 12 weeks or less. Anyone offshore who got the approval recently?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi,
I just got an invitation from nsw after submitting my eoi last Sunday. 
I would like to understand the exact meaning of invitation here.
Does that mean I have to arrange for money for applying visa within 14 days?
Please help me understand if I accept the invitation will they evaluate my eoi again and then i need to pay? So am I selected in the nsw pool for applying for visa? 

Please help.
Regards,
Ags


----------



## mehul23976 (Apr 16, 2014)

congratulation AGS6

i don't understand how they process your NSW Nomination within week.

kinldy elaborate your points.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Invitation in 4 days? wow!


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

ags6 said:


> Hi,
> I just got an invitation from nsw after submitting my eoi last Sunday.
> I would like to understand the exact meaning of invitation here.
> Does that mean I have to arrange for money for applying visa within 14 days?
> ...


You received invitation for nomination by NSW. After you apply and receive that nomination, you will receive the invitation to apply for visa 190.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi can I have your suggestions..
My wife have total score of 60pts (not including SS)

Now the nominated skill ICT Business Analayst (2631111) reached its quota for year 2014-2015 for visa 189 and probably resumes or start invites in July 1, 2015

Question is:

1. Should I go for State Sponsorship to NSW or VIC just to start the process? ( I don't mind staying for 2 years)

2. Start my EOI for visa 189 and wait for July 1, 2015 to get invites? 

3. Will the nominated skill ICT BA will still be available in July 2015?
What will you do if you are in my situation? Thanks!


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

ags6 said:


> Hi,
> I just got an invitation from nsw after submitting my eoi last Sunday.
> I would like to understand the exact meaning of invitation here.
> Does that mean I have to arrange for money for applying visa within 14 days?
> ...


it is great news!could you share some details, such as occupation, breaking point and IELTS ?


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi,

Has any of you received the nomination by NSW after you submitted the application? Kindly reply with your timeline as I want to gauge the processing time taken by NSW for nominations for the month of April 2015.

Applicants who applied in March 2015 got nominations in a mater of 7-15 days, I don't the trend for April.


Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

*for experts to CONFIRM*



mehul23976 said:


> congratulation AGS6
> 
> i don't understand how they process your NSW Nomination within week.
> 
> kinldy elaborate your points.


Hey, I just realized from other posts that I have got an invitation which is just the beginning of the process, and not nomination...

I guess, its confusing or new members like us... so restating the process in a diff way:

EOI -- Invitatio -- application -- nomination -- Invitation_for_visa -- Visa_grant

Experts, correct me if I am wrong??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ags6 said:


> Hey, I just realized from other posts that I have got an invitation which is just the beginning of the process, and not nomination...
> 
> I guess, its confusing or new members like us... so restating the process in a diff way:
> 
> ...


Almost. Here it is after a few additions:

[Assessment + English] -- EOI -- Invitation -- application -- nomination -- Invitation_for_visa -- Payment -- Visa_application (+ Medicals and PCC) -- Visa_grant


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is only for NSW SS. Have detailed the steps that you had outlined.

*Pre-Requisites:-* Skill Assessment and English Language Test

1 - EOI
2 - One receives an invitation to file NSW SS Nomination Application
3 - One Files NSW SS Nomination Application
4 - One is Nominated for NSW SS and then invited to file VISA application
5 - One pays VISA fees (undergoes Medicals and gets PCC done)
5 - Then VISA Outcome (Visa_Grant)


Regards,
Jeetendra



ags6 said:


> Hey, I just realized from other posts that I have got an invitation which is just the beginning of the process, and not nomination...
> 
> I guess, its confusing or new members like us... so restating the process in a diff way:
> 
> ...


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thats awesome! finally i have a holistic picture of the process and the steps. .. thanks experts


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
I just received nomination today morning 12.37pm IST.. 60+5 points software engineer.
I have one question.. I claimed 5 points for partner skills but don't have marriage certificate yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Monday max.. Would that be a problem if marriage certificate date is after getting invitation.. The date of marriage in certificate will be my original marriage date though which is one month back.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any of you received the nomination by NSW after you submitted the application? Kindly reply with your timeline as I want to gauge the processing time taken by NSW for nominations for the month of April 2015.
> 
> ...


Hello tauseef,

Agree with you. i have also applied on 17th of April for NSW SS but still waiting for further reply from them.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ajith (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi Sunny,

Congrats on your nomination.can you please share your timelines for NSW.It would help Nsw invitees like me and many others to prepare the documents for visa...


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All..

My query is in regards to submitting EOI under 190.

I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points

Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other ) 
or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI.

What would be the implications of doing so?

Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Nitin


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

Marriage Certificate date wouldn't be an issue.




sunny1988 said:


> Hi,
> I just received nomination today morning 12.37pm IST.. 60+5 points software engineer.
> I have one question.. I claimed 5 points for partner skills but don't have marriage certificate yet. I'll get it tomorrow or Monday max.. Would that be a problem if marriage certificate date is after getting invitation.. The date of marriage in certificate will be my original marriage date though which is one month back.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

STATES prefer people who are interested in their state in particular and NOT those who apply to ALL states for the sake of 5 points. This is a well know fact.

So try to shortlist one state and stick with it.

But you can also select "Any" state option and go ahead.

All The Best!!!



nitink said:


> Hi All..
> 
> My query is in regards to submitting EOI under 190.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Jeeten.

Appreciate and thanks for the quick revert and pointing out the fact on states perception.

Any source where I should check out the demand for subject occupation code .. I mean is it more in NSW or Victoria .?

Best regards,
Nitin


----------



## I Want to be Aussie (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello All,

Did anyone from 263111 get the invitation today


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You would never come to know this.

SEEK and careerone.com.au are few job portals from where you would get an idea.
But believe me you can never gauge the exact figures or ground realities.

For BA both the states should have opportunities.




nitink said:


> Hi Jeeten.
> 
> Appreciate and thanks for the quick revert and pointing out the fact on states perception.
> 
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW. Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI 2 weeks ago for State sponsorship of NSW. Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.
> 
> ...


What is the total EOI points without the state sponsor points and breakdown of ur experience and ielts


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for you concern. Total points with ACS and IELTS are 55. Waiting for state sponsorship which can add +5. My age will elapse by july 2nd and I will loose 5 more points and after this date getting 7 in ielts becomes must for me. Is it possible to get invite before july 2nd 2015?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra,

I wanted to know about the finance requirement for State sponsorship. Since I am new here, I might have missed exclusive blog on that. I went to states website its bit confusing. 
If you could give your opinion on below points
1.) what is avg amount for each state ( please give out in AUD ).. If any state has higher requirement please let me know

2.) should we apply for them via agent only? as I am applying for ICT BUSINESS ANALYST and Since I am not employing any agent will I be at disadvantage?

3.) I saw in one application that finance declaration form had relationship clause. now can we club the parents assets and assest in my wifes names (for which my inlaws are joint holders)? 

4) if I have to show funds (I read for one state which was close to 40,000 AUD !~ 20L INR.) should that be in my account alone.. if yes how long should it be there.

5) if you could share your experience in applying for the states and documents that would be great.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello experts,

My name is Muhammad. My fiance has received an invitation for State Sponsorship from NSW on 8th of April as an Accountant. My question is does receiving an invitation for state sponsorship from NSW guarantees an invitation for visa too?

Regards

Muhammad


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

My agent submitted the application to NSW upon NSW invitation.

Upon NSW acceptance of the application, will the agent get the email of the invitation to apply for visa, as the agent has submitted his email to NSW?

Or will i get the email on SkillSelect, as I have my email address attached to the EOI?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have answered you in another thread...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html#post7077498





ashftc said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My name is Muhammad. My fiance has received an invitation for State Sponsorship from NSW on 8th of April as an Accountant. My question is does receiving an invitation for state sponsorship from NSW guarantees an invitation for visa too?
> 
> ...


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone in similar timeline as me for NSW and received an invite, or can someone help with timeline ??


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

how do we come to know about NSW's invitation to apply for visa?

via skill-select? or does NSW send a direct email?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

gghhoosstt said:


> how do we come to know about NSW's invitation to apply for visa?
> 
> via skill-select? or does NSW send a direct email?


Any Engg technologist(233914) got invited for NSW ss ..?


----------



## 189190aus (Apr 26, 2015)

hi members
did any 221213 candidate receive NSW invite lately?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone
Pls help me in this
My spouse has got positive assessment from vetassess under financial adviser investment code in December under 190 but the invitation got stopped so I thought of applying my application for software engineer. Now got to know that software engineer is open in nsw and vic under 190 and am eligible for this. Now could you pls advise is his code 222311 and mine 261313 lies in csol or not? bcoz if it does then can i claim extra point for my spouse as well?

pls need your advise as i have to applied under 190 but if some changes have to be made then I should it on priority.

Thanks & Regards


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

subhasamaran said:


> Any Engg technologist(233914) got invited for NSW ss ..?


I want to know also


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> This is only for NSW SS. Have detailed the steps that you had outlined.
> 
> *Pre-Requisites:-* Skill Assessment and English Language Test
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

Just received my nomination email from NSW  So my 4th step is completed. Well actually its pretty soon considered that I have applied 15days back for nomination in NSW.

Now my question is that I shud be getting an email from IMMI for filing visa by paying the via fees.
What are the chances from here onwards for a successful visa grant? What else can cause a roadblock in the process? Any advice?


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

ags6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received my nomination email from NSW  So my 4th step is completed. Well actually its pretty soon considered that I have applied 15days back for nomination in NSW.
> 
> ...


Usually there are no surprises, but any lie in the application could mean refusal. The meds are another big step, but if you know you are in good health, it should be easy.


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Seniors in this group Can you please advise , while lodging Visa .. what all documents are required to be submitted for NSW 190 for primary and secondary applicant. 

Its bit urgent ! 

Thanks for all your time and support !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Main applicant*

* One color passport photo
* Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
* Birth certificate
* Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
* Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
* Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
* Last six months payslips
* Form 80
* Marriage certificate
* IELTS score card
* ACS letter


*Dependent*

* One color passport photo
* Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
* Birth certificate
* Educational documents- 10th*till highest qualification
* Offer letters, relieving letters, promotional letter
* Last 3 years form 16 or IT RETURNS
* Last six months payslips
* Form 80
* Medium of instruction letter from college or university- Sample is attached


Ignore whatever isn't relevant in your case.




shwedesai said:


> Seniors in this group Can you please advise , while lodging Visa .. what all documents are required to be submitted for NSW 190 for primary and secondary applicant.
> 
> Its bit urgent !
> 
> Thanks for all your time and support !


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes you should be receiving an invite from DIBP soon for lodging VISA.


For Successful VISA GRANT, One has to be TRUTHFUL in whatever details they provide/have provided


Next road blocks......PCC and MEDICALS


UNTIL VISA is GRANTED nothing can be taken for granted.






ags6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received my nomination email from NSW  So my 4th step is completed. Well actually its pretty soon considered that I have applied 15days back for nomination in NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.
What exactly is checked in the mcc? Is it only infectious diseases or any health related concerns can be an issue?
Also,what about health check of dependent?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*invitation*

Guys , 

I have received email for Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa , however it is stated successful outcome is not guaranteed , i am afraid because i have only 55 points without state sponsorship points and it is stated that i need 60 points to be eligible and it also mentioned i need to read with documents to upload , anyone knows the link for applying . 

What is the chance of my application being successful


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

*[Help] NSW Invitation vs Visa 189*

Hi,

My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. Today, I got NSW invitation. My quries/confusion:

1) Should I submit NSW application or wait till 1st July when quota will be renewed for Business Analyst occupation and then apply for Visa 189? Ideally, don't want to limit myself to one state but have fear that ICT BA occudpation may be removed in July updated list.

2) What if I apply now for NSW, is there any option to withdraw NSW application before getting visa 190?

3) In case, if I get Visa 190 before 1st July, it means my EOI will be freezed for 60 days until it expires and I won't be able to get visa 189 invitation even when I would be eligible. Is that true?

4) Withdrawing the NSW application, would make any negative impact on visa 189 invitation?

Please guide.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Why do you think 189 would be better over 190? About 190, you have a commitment to work in the state for 2 years but no legal liability. Apart from this what's the benefit of 189?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

ags6 said:


> Why do you think 189 would be better over 190? About 190, you have a commitment to work in the state for 2 years but no legal liability. Apart from this what's the benefit of 189?


Yeah, that's 2 year binding is the main concern for me. I heard from people it's not easy to get permission from your state to leave and work/live in another state before 2 years.


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

Its not a legal binding to be precise.. and I know few guys who have moved by informing the state about their situation.. but i leave it to the experts in this forum to mention any othr angles to it.


----------



## vijay1979 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Jeetendra
Can you please let me know if the EOI for Skill independent and Skill dependent are one and the same, if I am planning to apply for 190 I just need to tick the preference and wait for the outcome and do not need to apply different EOI for NSW, please suggest
vijay


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi All..

Thanks to fellow members Jiten / Sameer / Sandeep and others who had advised for my queries during EOI.

I received today email for Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa 
ICT BA 261111 . ( 55+5 SS) = 60 points
I had applied on 5th May'15 , updated experience details on 14th May15 and received the invitation to application today. (overall 10 days)

One of the content in email says..
Your invitation is linked to your SkillSelect EOI number (identified above) and will remain active until:

-you submit an application through the link;OR
-14 days have passed; OR
-you have opened or attempted to access the form more than the allowed limit.

I haven't opened the link and wanted to check fellow group members advise on dos and don't with respect to above limitations.

1)What are the documents i need to keep ready and submit.
2)what is the fees that i need to pay along with the application.

Any other suggestions advise would be of great help.

Best regards,


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

nitink said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Thanks to fellow members Jiten / Sameer / Sandeep and others who had advised for my queries during EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I also got today NSW invitation for ICT Business Analyst. I have opened the link. Send me your email address, I can send you complete screenshot of that form.

Fees = 300 AUD (if outside Australia) ... 330 AUD (if inside Australia)

Regards,
Athar


----------



## nitink (Sep 29, 2013)

Heay Athar..!

I replied to you on other link..
will ping you my email.

On your queries about the binding period of 2 years I suggest take it up. As such BA demand is more in NSW as compared to any other region . I myself have stayed in Sydeny for last year 8 months and hence applied for NSW SS. If the need arises that you may need to move to other states , you can inform the NSW immigration dept and take their approval.

Best regards..
NitinK



athar.dcsian said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I also got today NSW invitation for ICT Business Analyst. I have opened the link. Send me your email address, I can send you complete screenshot of that form.
> 
> ...


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

189190aus said:


> hi members
> did any 221213 candidate receive NSW invite lately?


No mate... Even i belong to the same group i submitted my eoi on 27th march with 55 points and 7 ielts but still waiting


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*VISA 190 Information*

Hi,

Do we need to provide employment references of those employments that are were marked irrelevant?

Even if we need to provide Experience letters, do we need to provide other details like contract letter, payslips, etc?


Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, you only need to prove the experience that counts towards your points.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

Alnaibii said:


> No, you only need to prove the experience that counts towards your points.


Hi,

Thanks for the feedback. Actually the ACS deducted my 2 years and I marked them as irrelevant in my EOI since I cannot claim points for those.

Do I still need to provide any details of those employment while filing 190 VISA?

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*189 and 190 visa*

hi guys , 

The cap for SW engineers and accountants are going to be finished by this round on 22nd . Is 190 also comes under this cap , so SS different from 189 cap.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Ceiling Cap* for Accountants & Software and Applications Programmers most probably has been reached during 8th May Invitation rounds (_official confirmation awaited_).


Results for 8th May Invitation Round Still NOT updated!!!


*Invitation rounds are only for the following VISA's*

* Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)
* Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)


*190 has a different system all together.*




andrew64 said:


> hi guys ,
> 
> The cap for SW engineers and accountants are going to be finished by this round on 22nd . Is 190 also comes under this cap , so SS different from 189 cap.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

what are the chance to get NSW 190 VISA for EOI submitted with 55 points as my points have been reduced due to 2 years reduction policy of ACS


----------



## bhema (Mar 30, 2015)

I have applied 190 under Systems Analyst, 55+5 Points (including NSW State) and IELTS 6 band Experience 8.9 years.What are the chances? any idea?


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

bhema said:


> I have applied 190 under Systems Analyst, 55+5 Points (including NSW State) and IELTS 6 band Experience 8.9 years.What are the chances? any idea?


in which skill?


----------



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> what are the chance to get NSW 190 VISA for EOI submitted with 55 points as my points have been reduced due to 2 years reduction policy of ACS


which skill?


----------



## bhema (Mar 30, 2015)

umashankarkonda said:


> which skill?


Thabk you for your reply my skills are Business Intelligence .


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

*NSW 190. 55 points*

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Anyone who got NSW PR after feb on 55
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## malik.umair56 (Feb 16, 2015)

*NSW 190. 55 points*

Hi
Guys i am going masters in accounting and its goong to finish next month
I already got 7 each in english and i am under 24 now
I am planning to apply for 190 for NSW
Is there anyone out there to assist me with this?
As i have 55 so what u guys think i hve to go forNSW or someother state?
The reason i wanted to go with nsw is because i been in nsw from the last 3 years
Please advise
Thanks
Malik


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Eoi 189*

Dear Friends,

I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?

Please suggest..

Appu,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang*






appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have filed my EOI for 189 with 65 points. My age will elapse by july 2nd and will loose 5 points and it will be 60. Will my EOI still hold 65 points after July 2nd? Is there a chance for me to get invite fot 189 in this month? Seems sending invites have been closed already? Am I rite and if I get invite for NSW can I ignore it and wait for 189?
> 
> ...


----------



## TalatGee (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Any idea when NSW SS would open?
I'm interested to apply for 190
Thx


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

NSW SS Nomination is already open with NEW process since Feb 2015.


REFER to the following web-link on how to steps...


*Skilled nominated migration (190)*





TalatGee said:


> Hi Guys!
> Any idea when NSW SS would open?
> I'm interested to apply for 190
> Thx


----------



## TalatGee (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks Jeetan#80


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

_*Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*_


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

AUD 300/- + some change towards surcharge.


How much has your agent quoted?


WHEN you submit the application you have to pay the fees.





Mahesh16389 said:


> _*Guys...I am about to apply for NSW..state sponsorship....could you please tell me...how much is the approx state sponsorship fee for NSW (190)...because i need to confirm whether or not my agent telling me truth...also...tell me when m i supposed to pay that fee during process.....please reply...I will really appreciate....thanks.........*_


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Visa 190*

Can anybody answer my query, I have submitted my eoi since february and until now I have not received any result. The status is still submitted.

My points is 55 + 5, 60 points which is within the minimum points required for NSW SN.
I am chemical engineer with competent ietls score OB : 7.0 but with 6.5 score.

Is there a chance for me to be invited this June?

Please, I am bit worried now.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

chem14 said:


> Can anybody answer my query, I have submitted my eoi since february and until now I have not received any result. The status is still submitted.
> 
> My points is 55 + 5, 60 points which is within the minimum points required for NSW SN.
> I am chemical engineer with competent ietls score OB : 7.0 but with 6.5 score.
> ...


Which occupation did u nominate?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I am in a rather tricky situation at the moment and wondering if this might impact me during 189 / 190 VISA Invitations.

Age: 37 Years ----- *25 Pts*
Education: Bachelors of Engineering ( Electronics & Communication) ------ *15 Pts * 
ENG: Proficient ------- *10 Pts *


Skills : 261111 

Work Experience - 

1: Company A: SEP 2003 to Jul 2005 - Tech Consultant[ Not related to 261111. However an ICT Role] 
2: Company A: Aug 2005 to May 2010 - Tech Consultant[ Related to 261111 ]
3: Company A: Jun 2010 to Sep 2014 - Svc Del Cons [ Related to 261111 ]
4: Company B: Sep 2014 to Till Date - Prog Mgr [ Related to 261111 ]


ACS Result Date : 9 Mar 2015

Result:

*Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication from XXXXXX University
completed January 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/03 - 09/14 (11yrs 0mths)
Position: Svc Del Cons
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 09/14 - 02/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Prog Mgr - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: Company B
Country: INDIA
*

Thus the clarification i request are 

1. Going by ACS report, I can claim only experience from Sep 2007 till Sep 2014. Which yields me 10 Points for Experience. However am to understand that DIBP is the final authority for awarding points. Under such circumstances, can i not claim my entire experience or at least from Aug 2005 to Sep 2014 as relevant experience of 9 Years to claim 15 Points ? Will this be accepted by DIBP .. based on your experience of other folks on this forum ?

2. Assuming i were to wait until End of Sep 2015 and update my EOI to have my company B experience factored in, to complete 8 years ( Comp A - Sep 2007 to Sep 2014 + Comp B - Sep 2014 to Sep 2015) can i claim 15 points ?

3. In order to accomplish point 2, should i seek ACS Report updation and will have to pay for ACS approval again ? or can i directly claim the Company B points on Skillselect and work with DIBP / CO after filing for VISA with substantiating documentation evidence ?

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


*NSW State Sponsorship_FEB 2015*





andy_cool said:


> All,
> I am in a rather tricky situation at the moment and wondering if this might impact me during 189 / 190 VISA Invitations.
> 
> Age: 37 Years ----- *25 Pts*
> ...


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.

OR is it possible to get invite for 189 even after getting 190 invite. In that case can ignore 190 and go for 189? Please suggest as I have less time. But in all cases my 5 points will be reduced after June 30 and will have 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190. 

Please suggest me.

regards,
Appu


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ..best of luck for your future.


----------



## sprite_chris (Apr 28, 2015)

I just got an invitation to apply for NSW nomination this arvo. I submitted my EOI (190) on 05 June 2015 with 65 points (including the SS). And I applied under solicitor (despite my admission in Vic)


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread


*Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*




appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got invitation to apply for NSW nomination for code 261313. I have 70 points for state sponsorship and 65 for 189. My age will elapse after June 30 2015 and will loose 5 points. I preferring for 189 but got invite for 190. Can I go with 190 or still wait for July or August rounds rounds?. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

I submitted my EOI and waiting for NSW invitation, and i am planning to apply for VIC sponsorship also as soon as they open for "261313".

what will happen if i get a invite from NSW? will my VIC EOI will be cancelled?


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi encore!

Chemical Engineer ANZSCO 233111, do I have chance to be invited? Until now I have not received invitation.


----------



## chem14 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi encore007

My profession is Chemical Engineer ANZSCO 233111, do I have the chance to be invited this June?

I can see that most of the invitation are from software engineer profession.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

WHEN NSW sends you an INVITE to apply for NSW SS Nomination, nothing would happen to your VIC EOI.




R.P.G said:


> I submitted my EOI and waiting for NSW invitation, and i am planning to apply for VIC sponsorship also as soon as they open for "261313".
> 
> what will happen if i get a invite from NSW? will my VIC EOI will be cancelled?


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

chem14 said:


> Hi encore!
> 
> Chemical Engineer ANZSCO 233111, do I have chance to be invited? Until now I have not received invitation.





chem14 said:


> Hi encore007
> 
> My profession is Chemical Engineer ANZSCO 233111, do I have the chance to be invited this June?
> 
> I can see that most of the invitation are from software engineer profession.


If you have got 60+ points then u have a chance to be invited within this month of june(according to the trend). If you score 55+ then it may take 3 months or more.


----------



## adnanmir (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Geets, 
Please can your share documents for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser , if you can PM me.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys just need a liitle information about 190 nsw state sponsorship, I submitted EOI on 11th june 2015 and according to immi points table i have required 60 points including the state sponsorship points. On the nsw trade website, it still says the applications for 190 are still open. I have applied as an accountant(general). Do i have a chance to receieve invitation ??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.


*REF: * *Skilled nominated migration (190)*





Akon said:


> Hello guys just need a liitle information about 190 nsw state sponsorship, I submitted EOI on 11th june 2015 and according to immi points table i have required 60 points including the state sponsorship points. On the nsw trade website, it still says the applications for 190 are still open. I have applied as an accountant(general). Do i have a chance to receieve invitation ??


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anybody provide me the google doc link for reference to check the timelines for granting visa.

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## steve suman (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Steve. I have positive skill assessment for Engineering Technologist (233914) plus 7 each in IELTS. My sister is citizen here in Melbourne. I did applied EOI's for both 190 and 489 (family sponsorship). I got invitation letter yesterday for 489 visa. I have 60 days to apply the visa application. But i am thinking that i should wait for 40-50 days and in the mean time if i get invitation letter for 190 visa then i will apply for that visa. 
Can anyone suggest me that it is good to wait for 190 visa invitation or i should apply for 489 visa application first?


----------



## lugia1 (Mar 14, 2015)

encore007 said:


> If you have got 60+ points then u have a chance to be invited within this month of june(according to the trend). If you score 55+ then it may take 3 months or more.


Hi! Do you know that what the maximum waiting time of invitation would be for a candidate with 55+ points ( IELTS 7, no experience) ? I am a chemical engineer too, by the way and probably send EOI at the end of this year or beginning of 2016.


----------



## encore007 (May 5, 2015)

Even iam pretty much in the same boat.
I have 55+ with 7 each as an external auditor and waiting since last 3 months.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there,

I am going to apply for skills assessment in EA. Can anyone tell me about gaps between two jobs? how much duration is allowed between two consecutive jobs ? I have a gap of 3 months between my current and previous job. Does EA requires any justification ?

Regard


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Also, Do I have to submit the scanned copies of Secondary School Certificate and Higher Secondary School certificate at EA online portal, or only I have to provide them the Bachelors degree (highest qualification) ?


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

*CV/Resume tips/tricks*

Hello all,

I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
They have asked to submit resume .

Is there any specific format or tips/tricks that we need to follow whiile submitting the resume . I need to upload the docs within 14 days .

I would really appreciate your help . If everything goes well I will sponsor drinks for you in Aus : )


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

girishdatta said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination " .
> They have asked to submit resume .
> ...


recently got invitation for NSW. I guess there is no specific fomat as such, i prepared typical 4 page resume and my agent said that is more than enough.

sure we will meet again for drinks.


----------



## girishdatta (Jan 15, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> recently got invitation for NSW. I guess there is no specific fomat as such, i prepared typical 4 page resume and my agent said that is more than enough.
> 
> sure we will meet again for drinks.




We will man.. Cheers 

I am just trying to be extra cautions . Do not want to see a rejection coming my way .


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Got NSW invite*

Dear Friends,

I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## baljeet105 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have 7 each ilets and my acs os postive for web developer. But I am not sure whether I will get sate sponsor or not for web developer category. Can any one tell me if there is any chance of a web developer openings in new state sponsor list in june.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your query in another thread.


*Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*





appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have got my invite to apply visa for NSW. I also have my 189 EOI opened and waiting for invite. As my age will elapse after July first my total points will reduce from 65 to 60. Can I apply for VISA with NSW invite? or wait for 189 invite? Will immigration changes affect if I apply my visa for NSW after July 1st. Please suggest as I have 3 working days left if I decide to apply visa for NSW.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,

Any one recieved Nsw 190 invitation today or yesterday ??


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Any one recieved Nsw 190 invitation today or yesterday ??


if you are asking about Invitation for Nomination...Typically NSW will take one week after EOI date for sending invitation.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

I dont think so mate, i submitted my EOI on 11th of june 2015, havent got any reply yet.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*NSW Invitation is an ongoing process.*

Few People have received an Invite from NSW to apply for SS Nomination 10-15 days after submitting their EOI.

WHILE THERE are others who are still waiting since 2-3 months.


INVITATION isn't guaranteed, as there are many factors that should fall inline for one to receive an invitation.





Akon said:


> I dont think so mate, i submitted my EOI on 11th of june 2015, havent got any reply yet.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Akon said:


> I dont think so mate, i submitted my EOI on 11th of june 2015, havent got any reply yet.


I got NSW approval today morning. I applied on 22nd May. ICT Business Anslyst.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

athar.dcsian said:


> Akon said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think so mate, i submitted my EOI on 11th of june 2015, havent got any reply yet.
> ...


Congratulations and best of luck...Athar


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



ishugarg said:


> Finally, today i have received approval email plus VISA 190 invite too.
> I have applied and deposited fee of nearly 5000+$ for immigration..


----------



## sino (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

I have received invitation to apply for 190. Can someone let me know whether I have to upload dependents documents at this stage?

Thanks much.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> I got NSW approval today morning. I applied on 22nd May. ICT Business Anslyst.


I also got NSW approval today morning. 

Thanks Jesus!

Rds,


----------



## sadhana12 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Got 190 NSW SS approval/invitation*

Hello All,

I also got the 190 NSW SS approval and DIBP invite today.

Had few queries regarding 190 NSW visa. Will appreciate if any one can help with answers :

1) How soon after the I get 190 visa I need to enter NSW? (asking because I have still not started with job hunt for NSW. Was planning to start after I get the visa).

2) As per 190 visa I need to stay in NSW for the first 2 yrs .Do I need to go through the same visa process again after 2 yrs so that I am eligible to move/live/work in other parts of Australia?

__________________
Visa: 189;190
Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;
ACS Applied :22/May/15
+ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
EOI Submitted with 65 points (60 +5(SS)) - 04/Jun/15;
NSW SS Invite - 19/Jun/15;
NSW Submission - 24/Jun/15;
NSW Approval - 26/Jun/15;
SRN: 54xx
Visa Lodged: XXXX;
PCC-India: XXX
Medicals: XXX;
CO Contact:
Grant:


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

icewarp said:


> I also got NSW approval today morning.
> 
> Thanks Jesus!
> 
> Rds,


Did you get DIBP email too? I still didn't get that email and also in EOI status is not shown as Invited.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline...







sadhana12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I also got the 190 NSW SS approval and DIBP invite today.
> 
> ...


----------



## sadhana12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks very much Jeeten, as always information is very helpful.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,

Can any one share the link for the spreadsheet of NSW, I am looking for the trend of 263312 (telecom network Engineer) or if there is any telecom Network Engineer received Invitation from NSW recently.

Thanks,


----------



## Eugene_ (May 28, 2014)

Here's the link you are looking for: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RBOS8thR2yuv56nk5Zn4LnfG9cqCFQgwvX7s5lBT7kc/edit#gid=0


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Eugene_ said:


> Here's the link you are looking for: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RBOS8thR2yuv56nk5Zn4LnfG9cqCFQgwvX7s5lBT7kc/edit#gid=0


thanks A lot..


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

what is significance of SRN Number?

i just submitted my application (Via Agent)..got number 55**.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Skilled Reference Number (SRN)*.

Once you have *submitted your application* you will receive an *acknowledgement email *which will include your *NSW Skilled Reference Number(SRN)*.


Once you have made payment you will receive a tax invoice receipt from NSW Trade & Investment.

Your payment receipt will contain your SRN reference number (identified in this receipt as “Reference number”).


You NSW SS Nomination application is tagged with this *Skilled Reference Number (SRN)*.

In every communication with NSW regarding your application you have to quote your *Skilled Reference Number (SRN)*. 





R.P.G said:


> what is significance of SRN Number?
> 
> i just submitted my application (Via Agent)..got number 55**.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Any invitations today for nsw 190 ?


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

awesome news...Just got my Invitation for VISA 190 subclass...

NSW Sponsorship applied: 06/06/2015
NSW Invitation: 17/06/2015
NSW Applied: 27/06/2015

190 VISA invitation: 30/06/2015

HeHehe...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with VISA Stage |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​




R.P.G said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> awesome news...Just got my Invitation for VISA 190 subclass...
> 
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> awesome news...Just got my Invitation for VISA 190 subclass...
> 
> NSW Sponsorship applied: 06/06/2015
> NSW Invitation: 17/06/2015
> ...


Congratulations R.P.G.


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

sino said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invitation to apply for 190. Can someone let me know whether I have to upload dependents documents at this stage?
> 
> Thanks much.


In my case, I did upload dependents documents too. There is no harm in uploading relevant documents upto 25MB.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations R.P.G.


Thanks.


----------



## Varun Kumar (Apr 19, 2015)

*NSW 190 Invitation*

Hi there,

could any one please let me know the chances of getting an invitation for a mechanical engineer (233512) under NSW 190 state nomination?

I have 55 points+ 5 (ss) . I have 7 in each band with no experience.

If not precise answers, any suggestions relating to getting invitations for mechanical engineer as i have been apparently hearing chances are less for mechanical occupation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

According to this https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059 there's no position for Internal Auditor in the CSOL in general. Does that mean the NSW might no longer sponsor for Internal Auditor since July 2015 athough that occupation is on the " 2015 NSW skilled occupation list" NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales ?? Anyone can clarify this pls ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> According to this https://www.comlaw.gov.au/Details/F2015L01059 there's no position for Internal Auditor in the CSOL in general. Does that mean the NSW might no longer sponsor for Internal Auditor since July 2015 thought that occupation is on the " 2015 NSW skilled occupation list" NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales ?? Anyone can clarify this pls ?


It is on the SOL list. What are you trying to say here?


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> It is on the SOL list. What are you trying to say here?


I mean the CSOL . Not the SOL 
the CSOL is for visa 190 scheme and it's not on the list according to the link of Commonlaw , please scroll down


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

boo2013 said:


> I mean the CSOL . Not the SOL
> the CSOL is for visa 190 scheme and it's not on the list according to the link of Commonlaw , please scroll down


CSOL is for Visa 190 & 489.
SOL is for Visa 189, 190 & 489
If your code in Sol list still you can apply for 190 visa.
Experts please confirm as well


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

No, you cannot apply for 190 unless your occupation in on CSOL.
Internal Auditor is on the new CSOL, check again.


----------



## gurnaaz_34 (May 1, 2015)

hi guys any idea when will nsw start new quota for next year??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I doubt that they had stopped. IF they did, then it may be for a week or so.


We just have to wait and watch the relevant threads for invites based on EOI information.




gurnaaz_34 said:


> hi guys any idea when will nsw start new quota for next year??


----------



## kelynrowe2014 (May 8, 2013)

*NSW Sponsorship 55 points*

Hi Everyone,

I have submitted the EOI claiming 60pts ( 55+5 ( State Sponsorship) ) for 263111 code, below is the break down:

Age 30
Edu 15
Eng 10

Should i wait for NSW invitation or Try to improve my english scores?

Regards,

Kelyn


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys,
Any updates on invitations for NSW 190. Its been a while, havent heard any one receiving invitations. Whats going on ?


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

Can somebody please tell me what exactly invitation is?? .....The one that you receive after submitting...EOI...OR one that you receive ..after paying 300 dollars ?????


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

One THAT you receive AFTER submitting EOI for NSW is called as termed as SS Nomination Invitation.


AFTER you receive the SS Nomination Invitation you apply for SS Nomination by paying AUD 300/- towards process charges.


IF your SS Nomination is approved you RECEIVE the VISA Application Invitation from SkillSelect.





Mahesh16389 said:


> Can somebody please tell me what exactly invitation is?? .....The one that you receive after submitting...EOI...OR one that you receive ..after paying 300 dollars ?????


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

great ..got it now thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anandbushanamurthy (Jul 10, 2015)

*Nsw ss*

Does Any one know if the NSW SS started issuing Invites ? 

Has any one applied EOI for NSW SS in Jun and received the Invite ?


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

Heyy guys

Hope all is good.

I would just like to share my view regarding the 189 or 190 thing. I personally think that if anyone has 60 points then it is better to go for 189 only. I myself have applied for 190 as well but back then I did not have much knowledge and now feel that it was a mistake.

Furthermore, with the 190, you have to wait longer I am guessing. There is a middle-man kind of processing through 190. You first have to go through the state, get approved by the state, and only then apply for the 190 visa. For people with 55 points, this is a great option however. But for 60 pointers like me, I think it would be best to just go for 189 only and maybe wait a little longer. This will give chances to people with 55 points and the applicant will also have less hassle. Also, is the 190 more expensive than the 189? because of the AUD 300/3330 for the state process itself?

Could you please share more light on this matter and that if I can withdraw my 190? Would that be wise or just wait and let things roll?

I , however, do not suggest 60 pointers to go for 190, they should go for 189. I think I have made a mistake and also stepped on other's foot!

Cheers


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

anandbushanamurthy said:


> Does Any one know if the NSW SS started issuing Invites ?
> 
> Has any one applied EOI for NSW SS in Jun and received the Invite ?


my time line..

Software Engineer(65 Points)

NSW Sponsorship applied: 06/06/2015
NSW Invitation: 17/06/2015
NSW Applied: 27/06/2015

190 VISA invitation: 30/06/2015


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Varun Kumar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could any one please let me know the chances of getting an invitation for a mechanical engineer (233512) under NSW 190 state nomination?
> 
> ...


Either wait or improve English score---that what we here can say:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have 2 questions regarding NSW SS:

1. I want to apply for NSW SS as SW Engg 261313. My wife already has +ve assessment for 263212 ICT Support Engg. (But 263212 is not present in NSW occupation list, it is however present in class 189 CSOL list). So can I claim 5 partner skill points if I am applying for NSW SS 190 visa?

2. What are the chances of getting NSW SS invite for 261313 SW Engg with 60 points (including SS 5 points)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi 
Need some quick help. 
I had applied for NSW state nomination. Which I got. After that I had applied for an EOI. 
I got my EOI on June 1st. In that they stated that I have 60days to pay AUD 3558. 

Now the situation is, I had engaged a consultant for this process. And till now it's been fine. But all of a sudden he is asking for more consultation fees. So I have decided to take things forward myself.

Just wanted to check, what should be the next step after getting an invitation to pay a Visa fees of AUD3558? 

Please help


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Saurabh0804 said:


> Hi
> Need some quick help.
> I had applied for NSW state nomination. Which I got. After that I had applied for an EOI.
> I got my EOI on June 1st. In that they stated that I have 60days to pay AUD 3558.
> ...


1. Pay visa fee
2. Submit required documents
3. Wait for CO allocation
4. Once he asks for Medical and PCC , submit it (30 days will be provided)
5. Wait for the grant

It's very straight forward. This forum is very helpful. You can always raise your questions here. Don't waste your hard earned money and do it yourself.


----------



## Saurabh0804 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Athar.

To pay Visa fees, do I need to use skill select profile?


----------



## susmithaburra (Jun 13, 2013)

Guys,

Has NSW started giving nomination for 2015/2016? after the new quota has opened? I m asking on behalf of my friend


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Varun Kumar said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could any one please let me know the chances of getting an invitation for a mechanical engineer (233512) under NSW 190 state nomination?
> 
> ...


When did you apply for state nomination ??


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August?


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi,

I am about to apply for NSW SS under "Computer Network & Systems Engineer" under code 263111. I have 55 points and with NSW SS i will get additional 5 point with a grand total 60. 

Anyone tried to apply for that SOL under NSW SS and got approval please tell me/us your time line. Would like to get an idea how long i need to wait from the time i submit before they come back to me with a big YES i will sponsor you in NSW. Thanks!


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

*NSW SS Query*



barney83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to apply for NSW SS under "Computer Network & Systems Engineer" under code 263111. I have 55 points and with NSW SS i will get additional 5 point with a grand total 60.
> 
> Anyone tried to apply for that SOL under NSW SS and got approval please tell me/us your time line. Would like to get an idea how long i need to wait from the time i submit before they come back to me with a big YES i will sponsor you in NSW. Thanks!


Hey barney83,
Just wondering mate, when did you submit your EOI for NSW SS as we submited our's on 7/7/2015.
Here is our breakdown points:

Main applicant: Occupation: Chemical Engineer (Engineers Australia +ve outcome)
Spouse: Occupation: Developer Programmer (myself) (Australia Computer Society +ve outcome)
Age: 30
Education: B.E (India) + MS (Germany): 15
IELTS (L-7.5, R-7.0,W-6.5,S-7.5) : 0
NSW SS: 5
Spouse: 5
Total claiming points = 60 

Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?

Thanks heaps,
Nabajit


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hey barney83,
> Just wondering mate, when did you submit your EOI for NSW SS as we submited our's on 7/7/2015.
> Here is our breakdown points:
> 
> ...


Hi Nabajit,

I have not applied yet. I am about to after i get my ACS +ve result.


----------



## Dmitrii8723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys! 
I submitted 489 NSW visa eoi on 26 of May with 60 points. My occupation is 233914. Do I have any chances to get invitation in August? And one more question - I can find my occupation on NSW 489 occupation list but its't marked by colours of each region (Orana, Murray and so on). Am I eligible to apply for 489 in NSW with my occupation or not? My agent told me that I am but still I am not sure...can you verified that or at least to explain how this NSW 489 occupation list works...?


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Whats been happening guys, its been very long havent heard anyone receiving invitation for nsw 190


----------



## shivha1988 (Apr 23, 2015)

Akon said:


> Whats been happening guys, its been very long havent heard anyone receiving invitation for nsw 190


Looks like wait needs to continue till august! 

NSW website has mention about the SOL for 2015-16 being updated and expected to be completed by july end.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Yea man it seems so, maybe the process would start in august.


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dear Experts,

I want to know I submitted my EOI with 55 points already but on 1st Sep my experience will be 8 years and my points will be increased to 60, But the completion date on my degree is 15th Sep. There is 15 days conflict but I have proof of all my employment. For sure the invitation will come in October or some where is November after automatically changing the points/date of effect of EOI.

My question is, this 15 days conflict could be a reason of rejection of visa later or can't. Also while proving the experience it should be 8 years at the time of invitation or at the time of effect of EOI.

We should prove all points we claim at the time of invitation or at the time of EOI submission. 

Seeking your support.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

asim79 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I want to know I submitted my EOI with 55 points already but on 1st Sep my experience will be 8 years and my points will be increased to 60, But the completion date on my degree is 15th Sep. There is 15 days conflict but I have proof of all my employment. For sure the invitation will come in October or some where is November after automatically changing the points/date of effect of EOI.
> 
> ...


You never know.. They can say you over claimed.. You can mark you experience from 1-15sept as not relevant and then mark exp after 15 as relevant


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys,

If anyone can guide me how to apply for NSW state sponsorship after successfull ACS ?
And how long does it take to get nomination ?

PS : I am having proficient score in PTE, if that helps and sets any priority.

I am sorry as I could not have gone through 1125 pages of this thread, and couldn't find any information from last few pages.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

Dear Frnds,

I have total 70 points including state sponsor. What are my changes to get the next invitation in Systems Analyst.
Is there any probable date for invitation.

Should I apply for 189 as well with 65 points.

Need your valuable suggestion.
Thanks in adv.
Raj


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Dear Frnds,
> 
> I have total 70 points including state sponsor. What are my changes to get the next invitation in Systems Analyst.
> Is there any probable date for invitation.
> ...


You have big chance in 189 and bigger chance in 190 ( need to stay/work for 2 years in NSW) probably you'll get invite this Aug - Sept Invitation rounds.


----------



## raj_07 (May 15, 2015)

grant512 said:


> You have big chance in 189 and bigger chance in 190 ( need to stay/work for 2 years in NSW) probably you'll get invite this Aug - Sept Invitation rounds.


Thanks grant512 for your reply.

Bangladesh is consider high risk country and it takes long time for 189 according to previous applicants. Hence I decide to go for NSW state sponsor.

One more help plz, during the EOI fill up, what should I input in Test Reference Number for PTE.? Is it Test Taker ID or Registration ID? Have some confusion on it.

Thanks in adv.

raj


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> You never know.. They can say you over claimed.. You can mark you experience from 1-15sept as not relevant and then mark exp after 15 as relevant


thanks Sunny, 

But the problem is experience is in the same company, So how first 15 days in the company are non- relevant. 

Now I did another solution I mentioned my experience starting from 16 Day of Sep, What do you think??

Regards,
Asim


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

asim79 said:


> thanks Sunny,
> 
> But the problem is experience is in the same company, So how first 15 days in the company are non- relevant.
> 
> ...


No, don't do it that way.. Your offer letters and everything would not have 16th Sept as joining date.
Having the same experience as relevant and not relevant is fine.. Because dibp clearly says points are calculated after you meet your minimum criteria.. i.e. competing your degree and then some years of work exp depending on your field


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

Could anyone of you please suggest me if you have come across cases where NSW is providing state nomination with IELTS band 6 with overall score of 60 (including 5 from sponsorship) ?

I now there is no such condition to have 7 in all band for NSW nomination, but want to know is it really the case ?

Thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Jeevan


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could anyone of you please suggest me if you have come across cases where NSW is providing state nomination with IELTS band 6 with overall score of 60 (including 5 from sponsorship) ?
> 
> ...


Hello Jeevmis,

You are right, everyone will eligible to apply for NSW state nomination with all bands 6 in IELTS. However, due to huge competition, NSW creates some parameter based on which they send the invitation accordingly such as English language score(first), years of exp(second) and EOI submit date(third).

Hence, if any prospective candidate have point but Language score is better than you then they will choose them first. For example:- in my az code 261112, I never heard any one got invitation with IELTS 6 points from last year Oct.

In my opinion, I will suggest to go for better English Score(IELTS, PTE-A,TOEFL).

Hope this will help you


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Jeevmis,
> 
> You are right, everyone will eligible to apply for NSW state nomination with all bands 6 in IELTS. However, due to huge competition, NSW creates some parameter based on which they send the invitation accordingly such as English language score(first), years of exp(second) and EOI submit date(third).
> 
> ...


So, when you say years of experience, does it mean years accessed by ACS or equivalent authority or entire experience a person have ?

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

amar_klanti said:


> Hello Jeevmis,
> 
> You are right, everyone will eligible to apply for NSW state nomination with all bands 6 in IELTS. However, due to huge competition, NSW creates some parameter based on which they send the invitation accordingly such as English language score(first), years of exp(second) and EOI submit date(third).
> 
> ...


Do they consider Points first or IELTS score first? if someone has more points ,let's say 65 (Incl SS) and has less IELTS score,other one has 60 and more IELTS ..which one they consider first?


----------



## barney83 (Jul 16, 2015)

From what i see, the will consider 60 points including SS applicant if there are no high pointers when they select candidates. But looking at the trend, i dont see many people who score just 60 points including ss. I do hope this will change for the next 15/16 cycle


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> So, when you say years of experience, does it mean years accessed by ACS or equivalent authority or entire experience a person have ?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Only the experience/skill assessed by ACS related with your ANZSCO code.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Ramsp said:


> Do they consider Points first or IELTS score first? if someone has more points ,let's say 65 (Incl SS) and has less IELTS score,other one has 60 and more IELTS ..which one they consider first?



Comparison will be come when the EOI points are same such as A have 60 points with IELTS 7(all module and B have 60 points with IELTS 6(all module), then they will give invitation to A first.

You can also visit this link for more details:-
Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

thanks


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai Friends.

Is there any chances to re-open 262113 (Systems Administrator) in NSW this year????

Comments Please


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

bdtomas said:


> Hai Friends. Is there any chances to re-open 262113 (Systems Administrator) in NSW this year???? Comments Please


I have been waiting since last July. No luck till now.


----------



## grant512 (Apr 23, 2015)

@AKN

Is 262113 closed for Sponsorship since July 2014?


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

grant512 said:


> @AKN Is 262113 closed for Sponsorship since July 2014?


As far as I know, it's been closed since the July 2014 intake.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*It is the day .*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congratulation.............


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Here are my timelines
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

Any ideas guys, I am looking forward for direct grant


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ........


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

CO has been assigned to my case and requested some more doc. 

I have submitted all the requested document by the CO. but since my wife is pregnant my case would be on hold till December. 
Wanted to know if there is anything like pre-grant status or any status update which i can get based on the already submitted document? 
Or is it like i have to wait for any communication from CO until i submit my wife's medical? 

Also i hope that the visa quota will not be over because of this delay? 

If anyone has gone through a similar situation can you throw some light as what movement happens during this period? ???

Thanks.


----------



## Baba_1980 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,
I need to know validity time period of CDR. Is it 1 year or 2 year etc...


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## eng_theanat (Aug 24, 2015)

*Ahmad_83*

HI GUYS,

I am a Biomedical Engineer, I applied for 190 visa 

With: 60 point ( 55 + 5 point of state)
ielts: (W:6, L:6, R: 7.5, s:6)
Experience : 10 points
Age: 30 points
Bachelor degree : 15 points
SS: 5 points

EOI : 13/Aug/2015
Do you have any idea when is the expected time of invitation?and
Do I have a chance to get the invitation?

Thanks


----------



## devarakonda (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi 

I have a question about NSW Nomination for System Analyst. I have lodged my EOI with 70 points on including IELTS 7 band and spouse 5 points. Does anyone have any idea I will my invitation. It's been just 10 days that I have lodged. Any help or information regarding with this much appreciated. Thanks for taking time for me. 

Thanks
Devarakonda


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

Any invitation from NSW today ??

Eoi applied : 20/07/2015 for 190 NSW ,233512 mechanical engineer
60 points (30 age+15 degree +10 pte+5 ss)


----------



## rmathew_12 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have submitted EOI for NSW (VISA 190) with 65 points, Software engineer.
Age: 30 points
IELTS/PTE: 0 points
Qualification:15 points
Experience: 10 points
Partner skill assessment: 5 points
State sponsorship : 5 points
--
When I may get the Invitation?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

hi guys is NSW still sending invitation , are they calling for engineers too


----------



## KIWI OZ (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Nishant,
I am one of December 2013 applicant, just like u. I got my visa approved in July 2014. Do u have NSW 190 visa nomination FAQs (2013-14 year) saved in ur records? where they categorically mentioned that "conditions of living & working in NSW for first two years of ur arrival in Australia is only on the principal applicant & not on Entire Family". I had those NSW FAQs saved in my old laptop which has been crashed & all data deleted. My spouse wants to move to Adelaide for study purposes for a year & I desperately need those 2013-14 FAQs. can u help me? I'll be highly obliged.
Regards


----------



## KIWI OZ (Sep 17, 2015)

Alnaibii said:


> Congratulations! I didn't know they worked on Saturdays.


Hi Alanaibii,

I am one of December 2013 applicant, just like u. I got my visa approved in July 2014. Do u have NSW 190 visa nomination FAQs (2013-14 year) saved in ur records? where they categorically mentioned that "conditions of living & working in NSW for first two years of ur arrival in Australia is only on the principal applicant & not on Entire Family". I had those NSW FAQs saved in my old laptop which has been crashed & all data deleted. My spouse wants to move to Adelaide for study purposes for a year & I desperately need those 2013-14 FAQs. can u help me? I'll be highly obliged.
Regards


----------



## KIWI OZ (Sep 17, 2015)

ahmedkhoja said:


> Congrats. Does NSW work on Saturday?


|Hi Ahmed Khoja,

I am one of December 2013 applicant, just like u. I got my visa approved in July 2014. Do u have NSW 190 visa nomination FAQs (2013-14 year) saved in ur records? where they categorically mentioned that "conditions of living & working in NSW for first two years of ur arrival in Australia is only on the principal applicant & not on Entire Family". I had those NSW FAQs saved in my old laptop which has been crashed & all data deleted. My spouse wants to move to Adelaide for study purposes for a year & I desperately need those 2013-14 FAQs. can u help me? I'll be highly obliged.
Regards


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

friends i lost the track of NSW invitations , is NSW still inviting or whether it has reached the quota


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW appears to be inviting, but extremely passively. The supposed quota of 4000 per year is far from being reached, with only 33 invitations sent out in July. If you do the math, if NSW continues with this pace, we'll reach 400 by the end of migration year.

On the sidenote, SkillSelect migrant login is down. I wonder what is up with that?


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

NSW appears to be inviting, but extremely passively. The supposed quota of 4000 per year is far from being reached, with only 33 invitations sent out in July. If you do the math, if NSW continues with this pace, we'll reach 400 by the end of migration year.

On the sidenote, SkillSelect migrant login is down. I wonder what is up with that?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> NSW appears to be inviting, but extremely passively. The supposed quota of 4000 per year is far from being reached, with only 33 invitations sent out in July. If you do the math, if NSW continues with this pace, we'll reach 400 by the end of migration year.
> 
> On the sidenote, SkillSelect migrant login is down. I wonder what is up with that?


last time when I was applying i know they gave preference for IT (ACS) and accountants is it still the same or are they inviting engineers also . Yes you are right EOI is down .


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello deva,

Wait for some few days, hope you will get it soon. For me, I have been waiting for almost 50 days to get the application invitation with 70 points and got it finally last week.

Hope in your case, it will take less time as they already start the invitaiton. 
Best of luck



devarakonda said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question about NSW Nomination for System Analyst. I have lodged my EOI with 70 points on including IELTS 7 band and spouse 5 points. Does anyone have any idea I will my invitation. It's been just 10 days that I have lodged. Any help or information regarding with this much appreciated. Thanks for taking time for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

Dear applicants,
My wife and I applied for visa 190 (NSW state sponsorship) with 55+5 (60) points. We did basic search and we understand that we can wait for a long time for state nomination. But, I would like to ask for your opinion about visa 489 and regional nomination in NSW (in that case we will have 55+10 (65) points). I know that in that case we will pay for regional sponsorship ($700) and if we got 489 instead of 190, we will have fewer rights. Did someone apply for both 190 and 489 and got one of them? We are not sure is it better to wait for NSW state nomination for visa 190 or to try to apply for 489! 

If somebody has experience with this issue please give some advice. 
Thank you for your time!

--------------------
ANZSCO: Agricultural scientist 234112

Age: 30
IELTS (L-7, R-7, W-6.0, S-7| Overall - 7): 0 
Skilled employment: 5
Qualifications: 15
Partner skill qualifications: 5 
State nomination (5)

EOI submitted 60 points – 01/09/2015


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi guys.
Its been a while, I have not followed this forum. I applied for nsw 190 with 55+5 points on 11/june/2015 as a general accountant. Its been 4 months and i am still waiting for the invitation. can any one shed info on the trends and what is been happening lately with the process. I will appreciate your response.

Thank you.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hi guys.
> Its been a while, I have not followed this forum. I applied for nsw 190 with 55+5 points on 11/june/2015 as a general accountant. Its been 4 months and i am still waiting for the invitation. can any one shed info on the trends and what is been happening lately with the process. I will appreciate your response.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi,

I too have been waiting for the invitation since 25th August 2015 having 55+5 pts for Telecom Professional Engineer. 

Its getting difficult to wait for me because of no knowledge of whats going on with my EOI and what is NSW upto.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

MarcoNSW said:


> Dear applicants,
> My wife and I applied for visa 190 (NSW state sponsorship) with 55+5 (60) points. We did basic search and we understand that we can wait for a long time for state nomination. But, I would like to ask for your opinion about visa 489 and regional nomination in NSW (in that case we will have 55+10 (65) points). I know that in that case we will pay for regional sponsorship ($700) and if we got 489 instead of 190, we will have fewer rights. Did someone apply for both 190 and 489 and got one of them? We are not sure is it better to wait for NSW state nomination for visa 190 or to try to apply for 489!
> 
> If somebody has experience with this issue please give some advice.
> Thank you for your time!


You can update your EOI or lodge a new EOI for 489 visa. I have also applied for 190 and 489 at the same time in a single EOI application. 

Its better to apply for all options instead for wasting your time for the best. 

Hope it works for you!


----------



## MarcoNSW (Oct 9, 2015)

usmann.alii said:


> You can update your EOI or lodge a new EOI for 489 visa. I have also applied for 190 and 489 at the same time in a single EOI application.
> 
> Its better to apply for all options instead for wasting your time for the best.
> 
> Hope it works for you!


Usman.ali thank you for answering. If somebody else has opinion about my answer please to replay it. Thanks!


----------



## kaazme (Oct 9, 2015)

I just cleared my skill assessment as Engineering Technologist. I showed 1 year experience and ilets score of 7 each. I applied for state nomination in New South Wales. I have 60 points with 5 points of state. I want to know how much chances i have to get the state nomination and how much time it will take?? is there any risk of failure.?? kindly guide me


----------



## smsingh13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Some doubts, request everyone to provide their expert thoughts.

I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.

1. Are we meant to receive any confirmation mail by NSW Team on submission or acceptance of the application ? If yes, then in how many days this mail comes, any idea ?

2. Under 190 category, I understand, it is mandatory for applicant to live and work both only in the respective state. But is it mandatory to live and work (both) in rural areas of that state. eg:- I applied for NSW SS, will it be mandatory to live and work outside Sydney ?

3. Under 190 category, does the visa extension happen after 2 years again, due to verification of first 2 yrs constraint (work and live both in NSW) ?

4. I have also heard their are limitations on kids education, insurance, medical benefits or other benefits provided by government on 190 visa category. Is it true ?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Some doubts, request everyone to provide their expert thoughts.

I recently applied for 190 visa with NSW via skillselect portal.

1. Are we meant to receive any confirmation mail by NSW Team on submission or acceptance of the application ? If yes, then in how many days this mail comes, any idea ?
Yes, you'll receive an email when they grant you sponsorship. There is no specific timeline, they issue it as per criteria as and when they want.

2. Under 190 category, I understand, it is mandatory for applicant to live and work both only in the respective state. But is it mandatory to live and work (both) in rural areas of that state. eg:- I applied for NSW SS, will it be mandatory to live and work outside Sydney ? No you can live and work anywhere in NSW.

3. Under 190 category, does the visa extension happen after 2 years again, due to verification of first 2 yrs constraint (work and live both in NSW) ? NO nothing as such. It is also valid for 5 years like 189.

4. I have also heard their are limitations on kids education, insurance, medical benefits or other benefits provided by government on 190 visa category. Is it true ? Never heard of this limitation but may be you can get it confirmed from others.


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

1. I have today updated my EOI with updated PTE-A scores, will it impact my date of submission?
2. I have 70 points including 5 points of NSW SS with 7 in each module of english, any calculations, like when I can expect to get NSW nomination?
3. In my EOI, I have selected State Sponsorship (NSW), if I also select 189 in same EOI, will it have any negative impact on either of visas 189 and 190? Or it will be just like, i'll have chance to get invitation from both, and as and when I receive first invite from any of visa then I can apply under that visa subclass?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. I have today updated my EOI with updated PTE-A scores, will it impact my date of submission?
> 2. I have 70 points including 5 points of NSW SS with 7 in each module of english, any calculations, like when I can expect to get NSW nomination?
> ...


Sunil, with 65 points you will get the invite within max 15 days, 189 is more flexible and you are allowed to do job anywhere in australia, you should remove 190 from your profile.


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

sunilch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. I have today updated my EOI with updated PTE-A scores, will it impact my date of submission?
> 2. I have 70 points including 5 points of NSW SS with 7 in each module of english, any calculations, like when I can expect to get NSW nomination?
> ...


Sunil,

Create another EOI with 189 and remain this for 190. Please suspend one EOI after getting invite.


----------



## appu1982 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have got my PR for 190 NSW for Software engineer role yesterday. I am currently on job and having 7 years of experience in performance testing in India. Is it better if I try for job being in India for 2 to 3 months or do you suggest me to go Sydney and try over there. If I have to travel when should I go ? How long it may take to get job on performance testing? I could pretty good opening on online sites. Please suggest and guide me.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

hi guys, just a quick question for those who submitted documents for 190, for work experience or school documents do I just put all documents in one multiple pages scanned file? like i have 2 transcripts, 2 diploma, and 1 certificate, do I just upload them into one file?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should club ALL transcripts in one file AND ALL Certificates in another file. Then describe it in the description field.





arlmz said:


> hi guys, just a quick question for those who submitted documents for 190, for work experience or school documents do I just put all documents in one multiple pages scanned file? like i have 2 transcripts, 2 diploma, and 1 certificate, do I just upload them into one file?


----------



## amarjagadish (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Mate
Which occupation you have applied?


----------



## shri078 (Nov 5, 2015)

Bumping up this thread

262111 - database administrator
6 nov 2015 - PTE A - 7.3
11 nov 2015 - ACS positive
12 nov 2015 - EOI submitted(65 points) - waiting
13 nov 2015 - Victoria SS applied (65 points) - waiting


----------



## ashwin.nooli (Jul 2, 2015)

Subscribing....


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should club ALL transcripts in one file AND ALL Certificates in another file. Then describe it in the description field.


thank you


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello Every one,

I have submitted EOI for NSW Sub class 190 visa on *17th December 2015* with the following 

TOTAL POINTS INCLUDING STATE POINT = 60
261313 - SOFTWARE ENGINEER
EXPERIENCE = 10 YEARS
IELTS= L6, R6, W6.5 AND S7.5

When can I expect invitation from NSW?
Is there any chance to get selected ?

Please share your opinion.

Regards


----------



## abdhabi (Sep 20, 2014)

Wajahat,

Their process is very slow and the invitations are being send to the people with higher scores at this moment.

Because "Software Engineer" occupation is marked as pro rata bases, people with 60 points have to wait for atleast 6 months for 189 and they are mostly being picked by the provinces like VIC and NSW at the moment. 

To summarize, Chances seems slim for 55 pointers in 2613 and may take at least next 6 month for NSW invitation(If lucky enough). 

P.S : I am in the same boat and got rejection from VIC, now the only hope is NSW :juggle:




wajahat.ku said:


> Hello Every one,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for NSW Sub class 190 visa on *17th December 2015* with the following
> 
> ...


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

abdhabi said:


> Wajahat,
> 
> Their process is very slow and the invitations are being send to the people with higher scores at this moment.
> 
> ...


Why did they reject you


----------



## aabhishek (Aug 25, 2014)

abdhabi said:


> Wajahat,
> 
> Their process is very slow and the invitations are being send to the people with higher scores at this moment.
> 
> ...


Hi
I have filed EOI on Nov 24 for External Auditor under 190 subclass in NSW with 60+5 points. Till when can I expect an invite.

Abhishek


----------



## wajahat.ku (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys If you have submitted your EOI then enter your information on the following link that will help tracking the state invitations.

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

Thanks


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

aabhishek said:


> Hi
> I have filed EOI on Nov 24 for External Auditor under 190 subclass in NSW with 60+5 points. Till when can I expect an invite.
> 
> Abhishek


Dear Brother,

I have filed my EOI with 55+5 pts on 25Aug 2015 but I haven't received any invite until now. Do you know the current situation? 

Occupation: Telecom Professional Engineer (CDR Approved from Engineer Australia)
Points: 55+5
EOI Submitted : 25 August 2015

Plus, I have a query regarding my EOI and would be thankful to get it answered. When I submitted my EOI I selected the visa options 189, 190 and 489. Also, I have selected NSW as a priority location. Is it ok to select multiple visa options in a single EOI or one should file a separate EOI for each visa type?

Thanks and Regards
Usman


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

usmann.alii said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I have filed my EOI with 55+5 pts on 25Aug 2015 but I haven't received any invite until now. Do you know the current situation?
> 
> ...



how can you file an EOI for a visa 189 if you only have 55 points?


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

engineer20 said:


> how can you file an EOI for a visa 189 if you only have 55 points?


There were visa options of 189, 190 and 489 in EOI form so I selected these three. Didn't knew much.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

hie could you please help .i have applied for the eoi in the first week of january. is there any cahnce to get the ss for NSW. age 30 points, qualification 15, oet 10.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

arlmz said:


> hi guys, just a quick question for those who submitted documents for 190, for work experience or school documents do I just put all documents in one multiple pages scanned file? like i have 2 transcripts, 2 diploma, and 1 certificate, do I just upload them into one file?


Hi Arlmz,

I need your expert opinion. 
I received invitation from NSW on 15th January. I will be applying on 19th January for nomination approval.

But 1st February , i am losing 5 points due to age. I will be writing to NSW to expedite my application considering age factor. 

I saw now a days people are getting approval after 1/2 month. 
Is there any chance to get approval before 1st Feb considering my age situation? 

Thanks


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

when did u apply for the EOI. Any scope for registered nurses. i applied for the state sponsorship in the first week of january.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Friends,

I am new here and looking for some suggestion. 

EOI 190 submitted on 10/12/2015 (updated on 08/01/2016) with state preference 'ANY', for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Age - 25
English - 10 (IELTS, L 7.0 R 7.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 O 7.5)
Exp - 5 (4 years as per ACS, actual more)
Qualification - 15

55+5 = 60

What are the chances for nomination from NSW or VIC? How long should I wait?

Anyone received NSW nomination with 55+5 score?


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

Currently NSW is looking for people with 70 points or more. That is what my agent told me. This info is also availabe on some migration agency websites.

https://www.acacia-au.com/state-nomination-requirements-2015.php

So you'll need 65 points by yourself before NSW can sponsor I think. 

Not sure if this will change for 2016 as they changed to 70 points mid 2015.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

harisredy said:


> Currently NSW is looking for people with 70 points or more. That is what my agent told me. This info is also availabe on some migration agency websites.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/state-nomination-requirements-2015.php
> 
> ...



This is not true. I know people with 55 points that were invited recently. You just have a better chance to be invited if you have higher points especially for very popular occupations with long queue of applicants.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new here and looking for some suggestion.
> 
> ...



I suggest that you select NSW in your EOI. For VIC you need to apply directly on their website for nomination. Create a separate EOI for VIC.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

I am not saying others are not being invited. Also i heard that from my migration agent who has more access to that sort of data. Probably, like you said it might just take longer to get an invite with less points.

I myself am applying in VIC cos my occupation (life scientist nec)is not in sol of any other states.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

harisredy said:


> I am not saying others are not being invited. Also i heard that from my migration agent who has more access to that sort of data. Probably, like you said it might just take longer to get an invite with less points.
> 
> I myself am applying in VIC cos my occupation (life scientist nec)is not in sol of any other states.



goodluck on your VIC application. i also applied to VIC but was rejected. fortunately, NSW nominated me eventhough my occupation is not on their list.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> goodluck on your VIC application. i also applied to VIC but was rejected. fortunately, NSW nominated me eventhough my occupation is not on their list.


How many points did you have when NSW invited you. I have 65 with out state nomi points.
what occupation was it?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

harisredy said:


> How many points did you have when NSW invited you. I have 65 with out state nomi points.
> what occupation was it?


I have 65 points without SS. My occupation is Building Associate.


----------



## harisredy (Oct 15, 2014)

engineer20 said:


> I have 65 points without SS. My occupation is Building Associate.


Hmm.. I spoke to them and they asked me to make an EOI and wait. They said they take a limited number of occupations that are in Csol but not in nsw list. Lets see what happens.


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

whats ur anzsco code and points????


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> I suggest that you select NSW in your EOI. For VIC you need to apply directly on their website for nomination. Create a separate EOI for VIC.



Thanks for response.

What's your view on the occupation 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and candidature ?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Thanks for response.
> 
> What's your view on the occupation 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and candidature ?


If you have 60 points or higher without SS, better suubmit EOI for 189. If you only have 55 points, the waiting period could be a bit longer.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone...

I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn't get any acknowledgment from immigration department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.

Then in August 2015 my consultant updated my EOI to Subclass 190 from 489 because i completed my 5 years experience. Same as before i also did not any acknowledgment from them for EOI update.

Now my EOI is submitted for subclass 190 state nomination for NSW sydney and after August 2015 i am still waiting for My Visa invition and there is no update about my EOI status. My IELTS result is 6 in each and my points are 55+5(state nomination).

Please reply me what should i do...?? Since i didnt get any update about my EOI and still waiting for almost 5 months for their response... Is there any way to contact them...? Or suggest me


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I need to ask you about Visa Processing time of Subclass 190.
> I am an electronic engineer and i have requested to EA for my Assessment on 15th April 2015. EA replied me in positive on 27th June'15. Then my consultant Submitted EOI on my behalf for TR subclass 489 on 1 July 2015, but i didn't get any acknowledgment from immigration department except an email of creating EOI Id on skill select.
> ...



The only thing you can do is to wait for NSW invitation email. You can also try to improve your scores in english to be eligible for visa 189.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

engineer20 said:


> The only thing you can do is to wait for NSW invitation email. You can also try to improve your scores in english to be eligible for visa 189.


But how much time they will take?? I dont have any idea... Because they didnt respond .... Normally NSW takes how much time to send invitation for cases like my case


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> But how much time they will take?? I dont have any idea... Because they didnt respond .... Normally NSW takes how much time to send invitation for cases like my case


Only NSW officers know.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody know about how can we get info of NSW EOI status?? Or some EOI tracker link..??


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Anybody know about how can we get info of NSW EOI status?? Or some EOI tracker link..??


Myimmitracker.com


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Anybody know about how can we get info of NSW EOI status?? Or some EOI tracker link..??


So far nobody knows. If i know i will let you know too. 


However following some trends, previous invitation history and your occupation demand you may get some information.

Check this site also:

My Immigration Tracker | information and news


Thanks


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Thank you all.... I visited this link and got some idea about EOI and invitation speed and trend


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Actually I am little bit confused, because i did not get any response from NSW aftre lodging my EOI in August and in my understanding EOI should be processed in 3 months or so.... Very perplexed


----------



## Jeevmis (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation.

I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied for NSW SS on 6-feb-2016.
Any clue on timeline of NSW to revert back with response.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Jeevmis said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Could you please suggest me when and where to submit documents while writing your application for 189 after receiving invitation.
> 
> I have filled all 17 pages but could not find out where to attach supporting documents. The only next button is to SUBMIT the application..


After you submit, you have to pay, and then you can upload any documents.


----------



## usmann.alii (Jan 24, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Actually I am little bit confused, because i did not get any response from NSW aftre lodging my EOI in August and in my understanding EOI should be processed in 3 months or so.... Very perplexed



Hi there,

I too have applied in August 2015 for NSW 190 with 55+5 points and I haven't got invited until now. 

What was your profession and total points?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Actually I am little bit confused, because i did not get any response from NSW aftre lodging my EOI in August and in my understanding EOI should be processed in 3 months or so.... Very perplexed


The 3 month processing is for the state nomination once they had invited you and you sent your application to NSW. NSW is not obliged to give any response if you submit an EOI for visa 190.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Friends,

I am new here and looking for some suggestion. 

EOI 190 submitted on 10/12/2015 (updated on 08/01/2016) with state preference 'ANY', for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Age - 25
English - 10 (IELTS, L 7.0 R 7.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 O 7.5)
Exp - 5 (4 years as per ACS, actual more)
Qualification - 15

55+5 = 60

What are the chances for nomination from NSW or VIC? How long should I wait?

Anyone received NSW nomination with 55+5 score?


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

aka_1178 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new here and looking for some suggestion.
> 
> ...


If you want to be nominated by NSW it is better select them as your preferred state in your EOI. For VIC, you have to make an online application on their website for sponsorship.


----------



## markand911 (Sep 24, 2013)

*NSW: Invite received twice*

Hi guys,

I received NSW invite on 29-jan-16.
I applied on 06-feb-16.
I again received NSW invite on 11-feb-16.
I dont know what happened.
Is there anyone who received invite more then once?
Is it normal?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just ignore the second invitation, there might have been a system glitch in NSW invitation process.


If you want then write a note to NSW regarding this glitch by giving the Invite details.




markand911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received NSW invite on 29-jan-16.
> I applied on 06-feb-16.
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

You should update the intended province to migrate as 'NSW' in The EOI.

*THEN* wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application.


*NOTE:*
STATES prefer those who Indicate interest in THEIR STATE in particular AND NOT those who select "ANY" state in EOI for the sake of 5 points.

WHEREAS for VIC you can lodge your VIC SS Nomination application and when you get your Nomination, you can submit your EOI. You may chose to do the other way round as well.






aka_1178 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am new here and looking for some suggestion.
> 
> ...


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

Jeeten#80 said:


> You should update the intended province to migrate as 'NSW' in The EOI.
> 
> *THEN* wait for NSW to send you an invite to lodge NSW SS Nomination application.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeeten#80

I have already applied for VIC through their nomination process in first week of Jan.

Also, in the other EOI have marked NSW as preferred state for nomination from.


----------



## snb (Nov 8, 2015)

markand911 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received NSW invite on 29-jan-16.
> I applied on 06-feb-16.
> ...


Just ignore the second invite. I also got 2 invites. I mailed them and they replied not to worry ; it is just an error.


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one in who recently got invite for 262113 (System Administrator) from NSW?

I know the occupation is not listed on current CSOL List and people with 70+ points are getting invite but just thinking about the chances for 60+5 points.


----------



## AKN (Feb 26, 2014)

vivsontime said:


> Any one in who recently got invite for 262113 (System Administrator) from NSW? I know the occupation is not listed on current CSOL List and people with 70+ points are getting invite but just thinking about the chances for 60+5 points.


 I got the invite on 12th Jan. Applied and paid the $300 fees on 19th Jan. Haven't got any update after that.

I have 70 points.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

I just applied on EOI today , can anyone tell me what is the time for 60 pointers on 190 visa for an industrial engineer in NSW ??????


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello guys it seems like NSW has completely seized invitations for general accountants. I applied with 60+5 on 31 oct 2015. Havent received invitation. Is there any one on this group who could shed some information on how is invitation process nowadays and has anyone received invitation with 60+5 points recently.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Akon said:


> Hello guys it seems like NSW has completely seized invitations for general accountants. I applied with 60+5 on 31 oct 2015. Havent received invitation. Is there any one on this group who could shed some information on how is invitation process nowadays and has anyone received invitation with 60+5 points recently. Thanks.


I think someone reported an invite recently for gen. Acc.


----------



## Akon (Jun 15, 2015)

With how many points ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Akon said:


> With how many points ?


I guess its better to search the forums... i cant recall - i just saw a discussion.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any News for Engineering Tech

Has anyone got invited ? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Have simple query on NSW invites ...

Case 1 . Age 30+ Education 15 +IELTS 10 +Experience 5 = 60 ( Software Engineer) + 5 (state Sponsership) .

Case 2 : Age 30+ Education 15 +IELTS 0+ Experience 10 + Partner skill 5 =60 ( Software Engineer) + 5 ( State Sponsership)

How NSW or VIC will look at above cases ?
I have seen that Case 1 got invited within 1-2 month max , while have not seen any Case 2 which is got invited by that way. 

My query is , Treatment for both the cases are same by them or they give more priority to Case 1 ?


----------



## nexttarun (May 6, 2017)

_shel said:


> You only need a higher English Language score if it was required for the skills assessment. Which yours does not, it applies to the likes of doctors, nurses, social workers and I think accountants.
> 
> So you can apply if you have 6. The cross applies to which visas they will sponsor for. They will only sponsor software engineers for 190, not 489.[/QUO
> 
> Please let me know how long regional takes for issue ITA from EOI of Suothern Inland RDA. (first Stage Regional ITA)


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Does anybody have any idea about NSW state sponsorship for UNIVERSITY TUTOR-242112?
Does NSW provides sponsorship for University Tutor?

Thanks!
-Sunil


----------

